#ubuntu-it 2011-04-04
<giako> ciao, problema con dvd originale mi fa vedere solo le notice del copiright e non le tracce video, gxine dice manca plug in mrl, lib etc etc css per il codice regionale installata...che potrei controllare?
<giako> up
<giako> niente?
<kekko> hey ciao raga......qualcuno mi as come fare a scompattare questo archivio? :)     firefox-4.0.tar.bz2
<Odo> Giorno
<OverMe> oh hi
<glpiana> ola
<alexx100i> giorno a tutti
<cianci> buongiorno a tutti! scusate io vorrei utilizzare guitar pro su ubuntu perchè tuxguitar non mi piace x niente...come posso fare?
<glpiana> !wine | cianci vedi se è supportato da wine. controlla su winehq.org
<cianci> ok un attimo...
<glpiana> ma i bot son sempre in sciopero in sto canale?
<glpiana> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine?action=show&redirect=Emulatori%2FWine cianci
<cianci> dove devo andare su winehq? tutto in inglese non capisco
<glpiana> cianci, c'è un database con informazioni riguardo alle applicazioni. però chiudiamo qui che siamo off topic. piuttosto passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<cianci> mi sono disconnesso x errore
<Shin3> \o
<Smokingbianco> Ciao a tutti! Ciao attempt! Ti ricordi di me?
<gelma> Buongiorno a tutti, sono cortesemente a chiedervi un'indicazione.
<gelma> Sto pacchettizzando un'applicazione libera per le lavagne digitali: http://lim.lugbs.linux.it
<gelma> Si chiama Ardesia, giusto per la cronaca.
<gelma> Il problema è che in fase di installazione avrei bisogno
<glpiana> !chat | gelma
<ubottu-it> gelma: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gelma> la mia domanda è relativa a Ubuntu
<gelma> del supporto dei repository Universe abilitati.
<gelma> La mia domanda quindi è: come posso abilitare i repository Universe da shell/script?
<glpiana> gelma, è relativa a software non contenuto nei repository, quindi qui non c'è supporto
<glpiana> gelma, comuqnue quei repo son già abilitati di default
<Odo> gelma, non penso proprio, mi sa che dovresti mettere un controllo che se non trova il pacchetto da instalalre negli indici chiede all'utente di abilitare i repository
<gelma> glpiana: grazie mille per la risposta.
<gelma> Odo: grazie anche a te. Il mio problema è che 'sta roba la usano gli insegnanti, soprattutto quelli non tecnici.
<gelma> Odo: è un grosso scoglio per loro dover fare ulteriori operazioni a mano.
<gelma> Odo: per questo vorrei in pre-inst abilitargli il tutto.
<glpiana> gelma, evetnualmente attivare un repository per via grafica è motlo semplice
<glpiana> *molto
<gelma> Odo: lo potrei fare in vari modi (sed/ecc), ma magari esiste un modo piu' pulito.
<Odo> gelma, comunque riflettendoci si puo' fare.. esatto pensavo sed
<Odo> in modo piu' pulito ci sto pensando ma al volo non mi viene nulla
<gelma> glpiana: hai ragione. Ma devi pensare al tipo di ambiente dove finisce 'sta roba. L'insegnante tipo mi dice "Con Windows va gia' tutto, perché mi devo complicare la vita con 'sto Software Libero?"
<gelma> Odo: però mi fa antipatia smanazzare i file di configurazione del genere... Nel senso, magari uno ha anche le sue ragioni per tenere disabilitato qualcosa...
<gelma> Odo: Potrei mettere un request... "Lo faccio io o ci pensi tu?"
<glpiana> gelma, comunque dalla versione 8.04 mi pare, universe e multiverse sono attivi di default
<Odo> gelma, si forse potrebbe essere la soluzione migliore, spiegare come fare, o dire o vuoi che li abilito io?
<gelma> glpiana: ma sei sicuro? Io ho appena provato con una Live. E mica mi ha trovato nulla.
<gelma> glpiana: speta che mi spiego meglio
<glpiana> gelma, che c'entra la live? non è pensata per installarci sopra software
<gelma> glpiana: il pacchetto di cui ho bisogno è questo libsigsegv0
<gelma> glpiana: sto usando la Live per simulare un ambiente pulito, per vedere se il tutto funziona.
<glpiana> !info libsigsegv0
<gelma> glpiana: tu mi dici, quindi, che a differenza dell'installazione finale, la Live non ha abilitato i repo aggiuntivi?
<gelma> Ottimo.
<glpiana> gelma, il pacchetto è in universe
<gelma> glpiana: sì, infatti chiedevo proprio di questo.
<glpiana> gelma, se vuoi posso controllare la live. ma ti assicuro che una volta installata universe e multiverse sono attivi da parecchie versioni
<glpiana> gelma, che versione installi?
<gelma> glpiana: 10.10
<gelma> glpiana: mi fido. Ottimo.
<glpiana> gelma, ci metterei la mano sul fuoco
<gelma> glpiana: prima di inviare le patch faccio comunque un controllo. Grazie mille ancora.
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> gelma, io qui al volo avevo una xubuntu da provare, una 10.10, e anche da livecd universe e multiverse sono attivi
<glpiana> gelma, due minuti che faccio un'altra prova
<carlitos90> ciao a tutt
<carlitos90> c'è qualcuno?
<glpiana> !nessuno | carlitos90
<ubottu-it> carlitos90: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<glpiana> gelma, ho provato una natty live ed effettivamente la live ha universe e multiverse disabilitati. ma io su vbox avevo installato da lì e una volta installata i repository sono attivati
<carlitos90> tempo fa avevo chiesto delle informazioni su un driver per ubuntu, adesso a distanza di tempo ho formattato il pc e mi servirebbero nuovamente quelle informazioni, c'è una cronologia nella quale posso andare a cercare le chat vecchie???
<glpiana> !log | carlitos90
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'log' not found
<glpiana> !logs | carlitos90
<ubottu-it> carlitos90: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<glpiana> ooooohhh
<glpiana> carlitos90, sono per anno -> mese -> giorno
<glpiana> e infine canale
<carlitos90> ma oltre a questa chat non c'è ne un altra quasi identica a questa di supporto?
<glpiana> !chat | carlitos90 questa intendi?
<ubottu-it> carlitos90 questa intendi?: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> carlitos90, comunque in italiano l'unco loggato è questo canale
<carlitos90> glpiana esatto!!!! anche di quella chat c'è una cronologia?
<glpiana> carlitos90, no, nulla
<uto> http://axeldamage.wordpress.com/2007/08/08/wineasio-come-ottenere-il-massimo-dalle-applicazioni-audio-emulate-tramite-wine/
<glpiana> uto, per cortesia non spammare blog su questo canale
<carlitos90> glpiana cosa vuol dire loggato?
<glpiana> !irc | uto
<ubottu-it> uto: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<glpiana> carlitos90, registrato
<bito> ciao
<carlitos90> glpiana quindi non c'è modo di risalire ad una conversazione vecchia avvenuta su quella chat?
<gelma> carlitos90: costruisci la query con google.
<glpiana> carlitos90, direi di no. ma invece di girarci intorno no puoi esporre il problema?
<gelma> carlitos90: oppure rifai un'apposita ricerca. Dubito che solo tu lo avessi.
<gelma> glpiana: grazie. Ora sto provando a installare una 10.10 su una chiavetta. Vediamo.
<gelma> glpiana: non lo faccio in VirtualBox perché poi, il sofware in oggetto, necessita di Compiz.
<bito> posso chiedere se c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta con l'impostazione di lamp?
<glpiana> gelma, sull'attuale versione c'è il 3d. non è ancora il massimo ma fa già un abbozzato discreto lavoro
<carlitos90> è che ci avevo messo un sacco a trovare la soluzione a quel problema e se si poteva preferivo evitare di cercare di nuovo la soluzione e utilizzare l'altra!!!!
<glpiana> !lamp | bito
<ubottu-it> bito: leggi qua: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/ApachePhpMySql
<carlitos90> vabbè adesso vado..............grazie mille!!!
<bito> !lamp
<glpiana> -.-
<bito> lol -.-' sn ancora un pò nabbo XD
<uto>  chi mi aiuta? http://www.sandgreen.dk/index.php?side=linux_wineasio
<glpiana> uto, la pianti di incollare roba esterna?
<glpiana> uto, se hai un problema lo esponi e chi sa ti aiuta
<bito> glpiana: scusa la mia ignoranza !lamp dv devo metterlo?
<uto> piana non sono sicuro di come installare wineasio
<glpiana> bito, devi leggere la guida, !lamp non devi metterlo da nessuna parte, serve solo a richiamare l'indirizzo di quella pagina
<glpiana> uto, non c'è supporto per software esterni qui
<glpiana> !chat | uto
<ubottu-it> uto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bito> glpiana, si lo so solo che ho un problema già all'inizio, all'istallazione di apache quando vado a testare il local host nn ricevo risposta
<glpiana> bito, se esponi i problemi che incontri senza essere troppo generico magari chi sa ti aiuta
<pinomangiailpani> ciao a tutti..
<pinomangiailpani> qualcuno mi darebbe una mano a settare lo scanner e stampante..
<glpiana> pinomangiailpani, di che periferiche si tratta?
<pinomangiailpani> è una epson multifunzione
<glpiana> !epson | pinomangiailpani
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'epson' not found
<pinomangiailpani> ho già scaricato pacchetti e driver
<glpiana> uff
<pinomangiailpani> devo solo riscrivere il file
<glpiana> pinomangiailpani, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonMulti  una di queste?
<glpiana> pinomangiailpani, scusa che file devi riscrivere?
<pinomangiailpani> gksudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/50-libsane-extras.rules
<glpiana> pinomangiailpani, e il problema sta?
<pinomangiailpani> nelle guide che ho consultato mi dicevano di riscrivere all'intrno di (idvendor) e (idproduct) i valori recuperati da lsusb
<glpiana> pinomangiailpani, ok, però?
<pinomangiailpani> e nn so se ripetere l' ID della stampante o cosa altro mettere
<glpiana> pinomangiailpani, metti su pastebin l'output di lsusb che vediamo
<glpiana> !paste | pinomangiailpani
<ubottu-it> pinomangiailpani: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pinomangiailpani> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589255/
<glpiana> pinomangiailpani, sì i numeri sono questi 04b8:084a
<pinomangiailpani> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589256/
<pinomangiailpani> ok però nel file che riscrivo cosa devo mettere??
<pinomangiailpani> in ID vendor e ID product??  pleassseee
<glpiana> pinomangiailpani, penso una roba simile all'ultima che hai postato
<glpiana> pinomangiailpani, ma scusa, li hai già scritti: SYSFS{idVendor}=="04b8", SYSFS{idProduct}=="084a"
<pinomangiailpani> si ma cmq nn va.....
<glpiana> caffè
<pinomangiailpani> ..e tanta pazienza..
<pinomangiailpani> vabbè adesso mi metto sotto e faccio un po di prove..
<nicotano> salve
<DiabloBasic> salve a tutti
<cip> ragazzi salve dopo 2 mesi di pena che non stampavo da linux su windows ho trovato questa guida e almeno entro nelle cartelle dei pc con win ma continuo a non vedere la stampante idee.... ecco la guida http://www.microsmeta.com/dblog/articolo.asp?articolo=622
<roby_> cip, ma che ubuntu hai ?
<cip> roby_, ho scaricato e upgradato all'ultima
<roby_> cioè 10.10 ?
<cip> You are using Ubuntu 11.04
<cip>                 - the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012.
<cip> 	
<cip> roby_,
<FloodBotIt1> cip: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<roby_> la tua guida è per la 9.04
<cip> roby_, si lo so ma ha funzionato prima non entravo nelle cartelle di windows mi diceva impossibile montarte la posizione e ora ci navigo
<cip> roby_, solo che ora non trova la stampante di rete condivisa che sta su un pc windows
<roby_> si ma non so aiutarti, quello che so io è che natty ancora non va molto bene, forse mi sbaglio
<cip> in realta roby_  anche la versione precedente mi dava questo errore
<roby_> cioè ?
<cip> se qualcuno ha delle idee a proposito si faccia avanti grazie
<cip> prima che aggiornassi il problema gia c'era roby_
<roby_> non riesci ad accedere alle cartelle in rete ?
<roby_> io avevo questo problema è ho risolta cambiando i dns
<cip> roby_, esatto ora ci riesco
<cip> ma non trovo la stampante
<roby_> usa 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
<roby_> prova
<OverMe> 11.04 non è ancora ufficiale quindi non c'è supporto
<OverMe> vai in #ubuntu-it+1
<roby_> io non la conosco ancora
<cip> roby_,  che dovrei usare e dove puoi spiegarmi passo passo per favore?
<roby_> sei connesso lan ?
<cip> roby_, si
<cip> roby_, provo ad aggiuntgere al stampante tramite samba ma dice nessuna stampante condivisa
<roby_> allora tasto dx sulle connessioni di rete e poi modifica connessioni
<roby_> ma le cartelle condivise le sfogli ?
<cip> roby_, si ora sfoglio tutto ma la stampante non la trovo
<roby_> in quale pc é la stampante
<cip> windows
<cip> roby_,
<roby_> sfoglia quel pc
<cip> roby_,  ok
<roby_> e vai su stampanti
<roby_> vedi se c'è
<cip> roby_, ci sono delle cartelle ma non la stamapnte
<cip> che pero e condivisa
<roby_> ecco visto
<roby_> no
<roby_> se non c'è non è condivisa
<roby_> guarda bene
<cip> roby_, stampo da altro pc windows
<cip> quindi e condivisa roby
<roby_> controlla bene
<cip> cmq aspetta un secondo vado sull'altro pc e controllo per sicurezza roby_
<roby_> ok
<cip> roby_, allora la stampante e condivisa .... ho notato pero una cosa se faccio risorse e poi rete mi si apre una cartella dove ci sono 4 icone 3 sono i pc in  rete di cui uno e questo linux poi ce la cartella reti windows se ci clicco sopra pero all'interno non ce nulla mentre riesco a navigare nei pc dalla finestra reti
<roby_> non hai una WORKGROUP ?
<roby_> vai sul canale che ti ha detto OverMe
<cip> roby_, ok grazie
<glpiana> ola
<roby_> ciao
<tdk200> Salve a tutti
<tdk200> volevo sapere se è possibile usare uno scanner di una stampante multifunzione, condivisa in rete
<tdk200> la stampante funziona
<tdk200> ma lo scanner come lo posso utilizzare dalla rete?
<ichi> giorno a tutti
<ichi> problemaccio, come faccio a stampare un file pdf come fosse un libretto?
<ichi> nel senso, voglio fare un libretto di una guida presa su internet, e fare la stampa a due pagine per facciata
<ichi> ho provato ma mi sballa le pagine nn so xkè T_T
<glpiana> ichi, con cosa visualizzi il pdf?
<ichi> ho provato sua long-edge che short-edge ma nn cambia niente
<glpiana> evince o acroread?
<ichi> evince
<glpiana> prova con acroread
<ichi> ok spe
<ichi> dici ke può essere il visualizzatore quindi?
<glpiana> ichi, prova
<ichi> Il pacchetto acroread non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro
<ichi> pacchetto. Questo significa che il pacchetto manca, è diventato obsoleto
<ichi> oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente
<ichi> E: Il pacchetto acroread non ha candidati da installare
<ichi> ..
<FloodBotIt1> ichi: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ichi> ops, pensavo mi mettesse tutto sulla stessa riga, scusate
<ichi> cmq nn me lo installa :(
<glpiana> ichi, hai i repo partner di canonical attivati?
<ichi> mi pare di si, ora controllo
<ichi> elamadonna 153 mb
<ichi> beh sta installando x ora, 10 minuti
<glpiana> :)
<ichi> appena ce l'ho ti faccio sapere, nel caso avessi problemi
<ichi> intanto grazie per il consiglio e ladisponibilità glpiana ^^
<glpiana> :)
<Blocked> Salve
<Blocked> hiedo scusa, si può chiedere qui un aiuto sulla beta Ubuntu 11.04?
<glpiana> Blocked, su #ubuntu-it+1
<JosephCS> buona sera a tutti
<JosephCS> ho un problema con matlab,ho appena installato la versione 2010b, ma non riesco ad avviarlo, nn mi compare nel menu
<JosephCS> o qualche icona sul desktop
<JosephCS> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> JosephCS, è un porgramma esterno ai repo per cui non c'è suporto. comunque se l'hai appena installato porva a chiudere la sessione e a rientrare
<JosephCS> ok....ci provo subito
<JosephCS> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> :)
<Hermes-II> Ho bisogno di aiuto con ubuntu
<glpiana> !aiuto | Hermes-II
<ubottu-it> Hermes-II: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Hermes-II> oggi sto usando per la prima volta ubuntu: l'ho installato da cd scegliendo la lingua inglese, poi ho scarito la lingua italiana. Nel passaggio sono scomparsi dal desktop tutti i file ma non le cartelle: guardando nell'home folder ho trovato 2 cartelle: una si chiama desktop, contiene tutte le cartelle, l'altra si chiama scrivania e contiene tutti i file. esiste rimedio?
<K99Brain> Hermes-II, basta che copi quello che c'è in Desktop su Scrivania
<K99Brain> Hermes-II, poi, quando Desktop è vuoto, puoi cancellare la dir
<Hermes-II> ci ho provato
<Hermes-II> cos'è la dir?
<K99Brain> la directory, la cartella
 * K99Brain si sente vecchio
<JosephCS> aribuona sera
<glpiana> JosephCS, apparso?
<JosephCS> glipiana....no nulla
<glpiana> JosephCS, senti, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat che vediamo
<Guest33280> ciao all
<Hermes-II> K99brain non ha funzionato
<Hermes-II> se passo un file nella cartlella desktop il file compare ma se provo a spostarlo scompare e lo ritrovo nella cartella scrivania
<JosephCS> buon pomeriggio
<JosephCS> scusate se mi ripeto....
<JosephCS> ho appena installato matlab 2010b, ma nn riesco ad avviarlo
<JosephCS> 'è nessuno che mi può dare una mano? l'ho installato secondo la guida che c'è sul forum
<roby_> che può essere in un pc che non si apre utenti e gruppi synaptic quando ci scrivi va in crash
<homer80> quando avvio ho impostato cairo dock all'avvio ma mi escono  4 alert di open gl, nonostante abbia impostato cairo con non opengl all'avvio
<homer80> come posso eliminare il problema?
<Tullio> ciao a tutti,posso chiedere un'informazione sul'avanzamento di versione?
<Smokingbianco> Ciao a tutti, attempt ci sei?
<JosephCS> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè dopo l'instalalzione di matlab se lo avvio da terminale mi restituisce comando non trovato?
<homer80> mi aiutate pf con cairo dock? ho seguito le guide ed aggiunto i comandi per evitare l'alert di open gl all'avvio, ma non va, me ne escono 4
<homer80> enzotib: ?
<Smokingbianco> ragazzi, qualcuno può aiutarmi con i driver di nvidia per ubuntu 10.10?
<homer80> mi avvia ora 4 cairo dock
<homer80> come posso risolvere?
<homer80> glpiana: ?
<homer80> ho seguito tutte le guide
<homer80> all'avvio mi escono 4 allert di opengl
<homer80> ora l'ho tolto dall'avvio ma nada
<homer80> si avvia lo stesso
<homer80> prima ne avviva uno, ora 4
<homer80> sto iniziando a cpi
<homer80> capire gli utenti apple
<homer80> qui si passa il tempo ad aggiustare le cose
<attempt> homer80 nell'alert puoi spuntare che non si apra piu'.
<attempt> era semplice.
<homer80> attempt: no non posso, non c'è la spunta
<homer80> c'e solo si o no
<attempt> per prima cosa vai in amministrazione e fai in modo che quando ti riavvia non riapra l'ultima sessione ma una nuova sessione.
<homer80> e ogni volta si riapre
<homer80> ho kde
<attempt> quando si riavvia il pc si deve riavviare una nuova sessione. ti dico il percorso.
<homer80> dove?
<homer80> ok
<attempt> menu, computer, impostazioni di sistema, avanzate, gestore di sessione
<attempt> metti avvia una sessione vuota.
<homer80> su gestione di sesssione forse, metto avvia una nuova sessione?
<attempt> si
<attempt> poi esci di li.
<attempt> ti posizioni sulla cairo dock fai destro, cairo dock, esci. tante volte per quante sono le dock.
<attempt> le devi chiudere tutte quante.
<attempt> poi ti rilogghi.
<homer80> anche quella in uso?
<attempt> tutte
<homer80> ok
<attempt> poi rifai il login. in teoria non ti si dovrebbe neanche aprire automaticamente. quindi vai nel menu.
<homer80> si
<attempt> guarda anche adesso. ci vedi due cairo dock. una delle due e' opengl.
<homer80> si lo so
<homer80> e clicco su quella senza opengl
<homer80> giusto^
<attempt> quando ti sarai riloggato fai partire quella opengl.
<attempt> no.
<homer80> ah ok
<homer80> poi^
<homer80> ?
<attempt> torni nel menu di prima e rimetti che riavvia come l'ultima sessione e non come sessione vuota.
<attempt> vedi di non aprire quattro cairo per sbaglio pero'. altrimenti sei da capo.
<homer80> ok
<homer80> allora vado, poi ti dico
<attempt> si dovrebbe sistemare.
<homer80> ok grazie poi rientro e ti dico se va
<homer80> a dopo
<homer> attempt: nulla da fare
<homer> escono sempre 4 alert e 4 barre
<attempt> disinstalla la cario dock.
<attempt> anzi un attimo.
<attempt> homer vai nella home. nella cartella .config ci trovi .cairo-dock rinominala. poi riavvia.
<attempt> una volta riavviato apri la cairo opengl . una sola.
<homer__> ok
<homer__> attempt: in .config c'è solo una cartella e non è cairo dock
<attempt> io la ho.
<attempt> umh.
<homer__> c'è una cartella boo
<homer__> trolltech.conf
<attempt> vabbe'.
<homer__> quindi?
<attempt> sudo apt-get purge --remove cairo-dock.
<homer__> ok fatto
<homer__> lo reinstallo^
<attempt> sudo apt-get --purge remove cairo-dock scusa.
<attempt> dai anche questo.
<homer__> dato ma non ha cancellato nulla..
<homer__> reinstallo?
<attempt> sudo dpkg --purge cairo-dock
<attempt> devo essere sicuro che il file di configurazione non ci sia piu.
<attempt> dai anche questo.
<homer__> mi dice che non viene rimosso perchè non installato
<homer__> l'ha tolto
<attempt> ok. ora ti rilogghi.
<homer__> ok
<attempt> non dovrebbe comparire la cairo.
<homer__> eh si
<homer__> mi riloggo
<attempt> la reinstalli.
<attempt> lasci perdere le guide.
<homer__> ok mi riloggo e ti dico
<attempt> una volta installata apri la opengl. se viene la scritta di di si a opengl.
<channel> Salve, qualcuno sa dirmi perchè dopo un aggiornamento di sistema la lingua è cambiata dall'italiano all'inglese e non si riesce a ripristinarla? Ho ubuntu 10.10. Grazie
<homer80> atte
<homer80> attempt: c'è ancora la barra ma pare che non esce + l'alert
<homer80> sto pc è strano
<homer80> cmq mi sto rompendo le scatole, non è possibile che per ogni cosa debba spendere le giornate ad aggiustare questo e quello
<homer80> per una barra stallata!
<attempt> direi parecchio strano.
<homer80> attempt: poi non riesco a mettere sulla barra chrome
<homer80> strano si, l'avevo rimosso!
<attempt> hai riloggato o riavviato?
<homer80> riavviato
<attempt> vabe'. crome vai sull'icona del menu' e lo trascini sopra la cairo
<homer80> ok
<attempt> trascina l'icona sulla dock.
<homer80> wow bellissimo! così' anche con tutte le altre?
<homer80> attempt: si possono mettere anche le animazioni come il mac?
<attempt> si
<homer80> come?
<attempt> asp.
<homer80> e se togliessi la barra di stato posso fare in modo che quando chiudo un programma poi ricliccandoci su lo riapra da dove l'abbia chiuso? insomma come il mac?
<attempt> homer80 questo non so. comunque puoi selezionare il tema da usare. e' tutta impostabile devi provare da solo gli effetti che vuoi e come li vuoi.
<homer80> attempt: ok grazie mille
<attempt> destro sulla cairo, cairo-dock, configura.
<homer80> si si lo so,
<homer80> grazie
<homer80> io vado
<homer80> ciao
<attempt> da qualche parte c'e' impostazione
<FloodBotIt1> homer80: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<attempt> per fare in modo
<homer80> ok
<attempt> che metta il programma attivo corrispondente all'icona
<attempt> senza aprire un'altra.
<channel> Salve, sai dirmi perchè dopo un aggiornamento di sistema la lingua è cambiata dall'italiano all'inglese e non si riesce a ripristinarla? Ho ubuntu 10.10. Grazie
<attempt> ci mette una luce sotto
<attempt> clicchi li e ti riapre il programma.
<homer80> fighissimo non sai come si chiama?
<homer80> l'impostazione^
<attempt> cosi' non ti si allarga la dock. e non ricordo.
<homer80> ok
<homer80> dai ti ringrazio io scappo
<attempt> ne ha troppe di impostazioni.
<homer80> vado a mangiare
<homer80> ciao
<attempt> comincia con le regolazioni semplici. poi la metti come ti pare
<attempt> ciao
<Karly> ciao avrei un problema..qlc mi potrebbe aiutare?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | Karly
<ubottu-it> Karly: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Karly> ok grazie
<Karly> ciao, avrei un problema: ho installato ubuntu 10.10 su Vista ma non all'avvio non mi partiva, o melgio usciva la scritta che non riesce a trovare il file ISO, ho provato allora a disintallarlo e reinstallarlo pensado che magari qlc era andato storno ma niente. Solo che adesso la situazione si è  complicata perchè non solo nn parte ma dalla lista delle applicazioni installate è completamente sparito!! tuttavia c'è eccome, perchè m
<Karly> ps. installato cn wubi
<enzotib> eh, si è capito
<enzotib> non mi è chiara la storia del file iso
<Karly> mha putroppo nn sono molto esperta e non mi ricordo bene che scritta usciva diceva che insomma nn trovava quello che gliserviva e che dovevo fare chkdsk /r
<Karly> ma nn capisco perchè nn sia più nella lista delle applicazioni installate, adesso ho visto sul sito che si può scaricare un unistall, magari provo cn quello?
<enzotib> Karly, cerca in C:\ubuntu
<enzotib> dovresti già averlo l'uninstall
<Karly> cerco
<Karly> non lo trovo nella cartella...
<JosephCS> buona sera
<Karly> ok ho fatto cn l'unistall trovato sul sito ma nn mi pare che abbia funzionato, continuano a mancare 10 gb da C...
<JosephCS> susate ho bisogno di un aiuto, ho appena installato matlab 2010b, ma nn  riesco ad avviarlo, il terminale, mi dà comando non trovato, qualcuno ha qlk idea?
<Karly> adesso provo a riavviare
<stakkit> ciao a tutti..
<stakkit> ho un problema.. mi potete dare una mano a risolverlo?
<enzotib> !chiedi | stakkit
<ubottu-it> stakkit: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<stakkit> appena accendo il pc nella schermata login mi appare sempre la finestra delle preferenze dell'aspetto del tema
<Karly> niente nn ha funzionato :( sempre tutto lì è
<stakkit> non capisco perchè
<Etneo> quando avvio il  pc non si connette se non manualmente ad internet
<Etneo> esiste una autoconnessione
<Etneo> al momento sono in wifi casalingo
<Etneo> alice wi-gate
<stakkit> prova con il comando sudo pppoeconf
<Etneo> ok
<ivano> salve ragazzi mi potete aiutare ?
<stakkit> dica
<Etneo> stakkit ora provo
<ivano> ho installato ubuntu 10.10 scaricato i driver della stampante brother dcp 145c riesco a stampare , ma non a scannerizzare
<ivano> simple scan non vede nessuno scanner
<ivano> cosa posso fare ?
<ivano> nessuno puo' aiutarmi???
<ivano> ufffi
<stakkit> nella tua stampante ci dovrebbe essere il pulsante scan
<stakkit> hai provato
<stakkit> a premerlo avviando il programma?
<DiabloBasic> salve a tutti
<stakkit> ciao
<stakkit> Diablo
<DiabloBasic> we ciao :)
<ivano> mi dice controllare se lo scanner sia collegato e acceso
<ivano> ma perche' ci devono essere sempre questi problemi mi chiedo io?
<ivano> dovrebbe andare sempre liscio no?
<stakkit> dove hai scaricato i driver?
<BetaBrain> sera a tutti
<ivano> dal sito della brother
<ivano> ufficiale
<stakkit> durante l'installazione hai provato a seguire questa quida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<stakkit> li c'è scritto che per configurare lo scanner
<ivano> no ho solo installato i driver ,alla fine la stampante funziona bene ma lo scanner non viene rilevato
<stakkit> per configurare lo scanner con collegamento usb
<stakkit> segui questa guida
<stakkit> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/BrotherMultifunzione
<stakkit> dovresti fare: Aprire con un editor di testo e con i privilegi di amministrazione il file /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules e aggiungere il seguente testo:
<stakkit> # Brother scanners
<stakkit> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04f9", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<stakkit> e in seguito riavviare.
<stakkit> poi dovrebbe funzionare
<ivano> non puoi darmi i comandi precisi?
<ivano> sai non sono un genio di linux , mi sto avvicinando
<ivano> ma in quella guida non ce la dcp 145c
<arone> buona sera a tutti
<stakkit> ma la guida della configurazione vale per tutte
<stakkit> cmq apri un nuovo terminale
<stakkit> e entra con root
<arone> ho un hd di un mio amico che ha dei settori danneggiati, l'ho collegato il mio pc e formattato, ma il gestore dischi mi da 1 settore danneggiato, è possibile cercare di ripristinarlo con qualche applicazione?
<ivano> come faccio a d aprire un editor di testo?
<stakkit> ciao arone
<stakkit> hai provato con
<stakkit> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<ivano> non puoi scrivermi il comando?
<arone> no posso indicare anche quale disco?
<stakkit> ivano tu sei forse abituato a win.. vai su terminale e scrivi nautilus
<stakkit> e poi segui il percorso che ti ho indicato del file
<ivano> Il programma "root" non è attualmente installato.  È possibile installarlo digitando:
<ivano> sudo apt-get install root-system-bin
<stakkit> devi installarlo
<arone> stakkit: fatto ora dove lo trovo
<stakkit> lancia da terminale testdisk
<stakkit> e poi selezione hd
<ivano> scritto si e' aperta una finstra
<ivano> si effettivamente ho usato win
<arone> create
<arone> append
<arone> no log
<ivano> e mo che faccio?
<stakkit> vai qui /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules
<ivano> dici a me ?
<stakkit> si
<ivano> come faccio ad andare la ???
<stakkit> hihihih.. scrivi nel terminale nautilus
<stakkit> poi
<ivano> io ho davanti tutte le cartelle del pc
<stakkit> aspetti 2 sec
<ivano> fatto nautilus
<stakkit> ti si aprirà una cartella
<stakkit> da li vai sul lib
<stakkit> cartella lib
<ivano> una ??? io ho davanti a me 10 cartelle documenti scaricati ecc ecc
<ivano> volevi dire la cartella file systems
<ivano> ecco adesso sto nella cartella lib
<stakkit> per arone: io sono un po incasinato.. tieni segui questa guida http://divilinux.netsons.org/archives/446
<arone> grazie
<stakkit> sei nella carella lib
<stakkit> bene
<ivano> si
<arone> ti dico solo che non devo recuperare nulla voglio solo cercare diriparare i settori danneggiati
<stakkit> ora dentro a questa cartella c'è un altra cartella udev
<stakkit> vai sulla cartella udev
<ivano> son dentro
<stakkit> ora vai in rules.d
<ivano> ci sono
<stakkit> ora clicca sul file 40-libsane.rules
<ivano> fatto si e aperto
<stakkit> ora devi incollare
<stakkit> queste righe
<ivano> alla fine?
<stakkit> # Brother scanners
<stakkit> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04f9", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<stakkit> ...si allafine
<stakkit> fatto?
<ivano> azz non ruiesco a copiare
<stakkit> scrivilo
<ivano> ctrl c   copia vero?
<stakkit> si
<stakkit> CTRL+C
<stakkit> copy
<stakkit> CTRL+V
<stakkit> incolli
<stakkit> devi incollare questa riga
<ivano> ce qualkosa che non va non mi fa scrivere in libsane
<stakkit> prova a non incollare
<stakkit> scrivilo te
<stakkit> # Brother scanners
<stakkit> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04f9", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<ivano> non mi fa scrivere all'interno
<ivano> di libsane
<ivano> niente da fare
<ivano> so sfigato
<ivano> ma la finestra dice solo lettura
<FloodBotIt1> ivano: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ivano> come faccio a scriverci dentro?
<arone> sto usando test disk
<arone> sta analizzando i cilindri
<ivano> mi devo arrendere?
<stakkit> iano prova a incollarlo qui:http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<stakkit> poi lo copi di nuovo
<stakkit> e lo incolli nel file
<stakkit> però arone credo che ti ripristina solo i file
<stakkit> e non le cartelle
<stakkit> e quindi sarà un casino
<stakkit> ci sarà disordine
<ivano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589420/
<arone> a me non interessano i fles
<arone> files
<arone> solo che possa reinstallare tutto
<arone> ma quando collego l'hd al pc del mio amico mi fa 5-6 bip
<arone> ha dei settori danneggiati
<arone> voglio provare a ripararli
<stakkit> se è proprio danneggiato fisicamente allora non credo che riesca a ripristinarti i file
<stakkit> ivano ce l'hai fatta?
<ivano> ti ho fatto il paste
<ivano> non mji fa scrivere dento libsan
<ivano> non posso aggiungere le tue righe
<arone> ripeto...ho già formattato tutto
<stakkit> facciamo cosìivano prova allora  achiudere
<stakkit> il terminale
<stakkit> e apri un altro
<ivano> fatto
<stakkit> e addesso invece di accedere con nautilus
<stakkit> accedi con root
<stakkit> così:
<ivano> e come faccio
<stakkit> sudo -s
<stakkit> scrivi la pass
<ivano> fatto
<stakkit> ok
<stakkit> ora
<stakkit> scrivi
<stakkit> gedit /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules
<stakkit> si aprirà il file
<stakkit> ci sei?
<ivano> si
<stakkit> se ci sei incolla
<stakkit> # Brother scanners
<stakkit> # Brother scanners
<FloodBotIt1> stakkit: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ivano> due volte? una sola vero?
<stakkit> una sola
<stakkit> più questo:
<stakkit> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04f9", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<ivano> tutte due le rifhe? o una alla volta ?
<stakkit> l'hai incollato?
<stakkit> metti questa: # Brother scanners
<stakkit> poi vai a capo
<stakkit> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04f9", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<stakkit> ok
<ivano> fatto
<stakkit> ora salva
<stakkit> file > salva
<ivano> fatto
<stakkit> chiudi tutti e riavvia il pc
<stakkit> io vado a dormire
<stakkit> ci sentiamo domani
<stakkit> verso le 21
<ivano> ok ti ringrazio ora provo a vedere se va
<ivano>  grazieeeeeee
<stakkit> ciao
<arone> per postare immagine cosa si usa l posto di pastebin?
<ErVito> !imagebin | arone
<ubottu-it> arone: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<arone> http://imagebin.org/146627
<arone> come posso tentare di sistemarli?
<arone> o cercare di riparare i settori oppure isolarli in una partizione da non usare
<arone> ?
<bunga> per fare il test ping da terminale come si fa? sono un'incapace mi rendo conto..
<attempt> ping google.com
<bunga> fatto
<fester-> ciao
<fester-> su Amsn avevo bloccato una marea di contatti. Ora appena tento di collegarmi mi ricompare la finestra per riaggiungerli floodando. Dopodiche' si disconnette, forse a causa del flood
<reddos> ciao a tutti cosa si digita nel terminale per lavazamento da 10.10 a 11.04 32 bit grazie
<Steeler> reddos, io formatterei
<reddos> ok
<Chat3459> cia
<cip> sera
<fredredrigro> ciao sto aiutando mia sorella che non conosce ubuntu e nemmeno io a conoscerlo non mi sono capito nemmeno io aiutatela grazie
<babbo> ciao c'è qualcuno?
<babbo> ho appena installato ubuntu e sto cercando un programma equivalente a windows live mail per ubuntu. quale mi consigliate?
<shouldes> babbo: magari dare un'occhiata ai programmi preinstallati?
<Bartoloni> ciao, ho copiato un sound scheme nella directory sur/share/sounds, usando una finestar di nautilus "root".. ora mi trovo le directory e i files del tema, con il simbolo del divieto di accesso, nelle permissions, i files e dir hanno come OTHERS ACCESS: NONE  .. come cambio le permissions dal terminale di tutti i files?
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-05
<shouldes> Bartoloni: http://www.manpagez.com/man/8/chown/
<Bartoloni> usando il 777 non ci sono rischi che altri utenti on possano accedere a questi files?
<paky1111> ciao
<paky1111> potete aiutarmi con l' installazione di ubuntu?
<paky1111> help
<paky1111> andate tutti via?
<paky1111> volevo sapere cos'è Md5Sum
<paky1111> help
<Guest71774> ciao
<Guest71774> zzzù
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<OverMe> oh hi
<Odo> Giorno
<inesperto> buongiorno,ho un problema col bios del portatile quacuno puo' dirmi come posso eliminare la password richiesta dal bios?
<OverMe> !chat | inesperto
<ubottu-it> inesperto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<inesperto> ok grazie
<alessandro_> salve, ho acquistato una stampante multifunzione samsung 4623f ma con ubuntu non riesco ad usarla perchè mi trova i driver della 4500, come posso risolvere il problema?
<alessandro_> se con ubuntu trovo drivers di stampanti simili come faccio? devo rinunziare alla stampante?
<glpiana> alessandro_, i driver li ha recuperati in automatico?
<alessandro_> si
<glpiana> alessandro_, e non ti stampa la pagina di prova?
<alessandro_> non li ho istallati
<glpiana> alessandro_, perchè?
<alessandro_> perchè sono della samsung 4500 io invece ho la 4623f
<glpiana> alessandro_, samsung rilascia i driver unified che coprono diverse stampanti
<glpiana> alessandro_, provali. se non vanno ci si pensa
<alessandro_> non posso verificare prima la compatibilità?
<glpiana> alessandro_, certo, provandoli
<alessandro_> ok grazie
<inesperto> buongiorno,scusate ma esiste un programma per ubuntu che azzeri totalmente il bios cancellando la password d'entrata?
<leo__> buongiorno, stamattina ho acceso il mio ubuntu 10 e mi sono scompartse le icone dalla scrivania ed è cambiata la lingua, potete aiutarmi dato che sono un profano? grazie
<alessandro_> ho istallato i driver della samsung 4500 perchè ubuntu mi trova solo questi ma ho una stampante 4623f come faccio visto che non stampa?
<glpiana> alessandro_, ora li hai installati?
<maddler> hello world!
<MarcoA> inesperto, cerca cmospwd
<alessandro_> si ma non stampa
<alessandro_> compare solo una piccola scritta che non c'entra niente con quello che doveva stampare
<glpiana> alessandro_, vai su sistema amministrazione stampa e clicca due volte sulla stampante. dimmi cosa leggi di fianco a Printer State
<leo__> scusa MarcoA in che senso lo devo cercare?
<glpiana> !info cmospwd
<glpiana> ah già che ubot non c'è -.-
<inesperto> ok marco grazie ci provo
<glpiana> inesperto, è nei repository
<glpiana> leo__, sistema amministrazione supporto lingue
<alessandro_> printer state dov'è?
<glpiana> alessandro_, hai cliccato due volte sulla stampante? si è aperta la finestra delle proprietà?
<xalo> ciao a tutti non riesco a connettermi alle reti ad hoc con un adattatore wifi usb D-Link DWA-140 un aiuto?
<alessandro_> si
<glpiana> alessandro_, guarda appena sopra a Stampa pagina di prova. magari è in italiano, sarà stato della stampante
<alessandro_> ho capito, non era abilitata
<alessandro_> continua a non stampare
<glpiana> alessandro_, dicendo cosa?
<xalo> non riesco a connettermi alle reti ad hoc con un adattatore wifi usb D-Link DWA-140 un aiuto?
<alessandro_> non dice niente, il foglio esce stampato ma non con quello che dovrebbe stampare
<alessandro_> c'è scritto internal error - please use the proper driver
<glpiana> xalo, ma la scheda funziona?
<glpiana> alessandro_, ok. vai sul forum e cerca i topic relativi a samsung unified driver. troverai da qualche parte il link per scaricarli. ci sono dentro le istruzioni per l'installazione
<xalo> glpiana: si si è attiva ma non si connette alle reti ad hoc e non posso nemmeno crearne una io perché non funziona
<alessandro_> come si fa, scusa ma non sono tanto esperto
<glpiana> alessandro_, http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=samsung+unified+drivers+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<leo__> glpiana scusami, ma anche andando in sistema amministrazione supporto lingue non mi fà selezionare la lingua italiana e comunque rimane il fatto che tutte le icone della scrivania sono sconparse.... PANICOOOOO
<glpiana> leo__, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<leo__> ubuntu 10
<glpiana> leo__, e che hai fatto prima di spegnerlo l'ultima volta? è strano che da solo perda impostazioni di questo tipo
<xalo> non mi si connette alla rete che condivido via wifi da cell
<leo__> non faccio mai niente di particolare con questo pc escluso vedere mail  e qualche documento
<leo__> forse ho faccio qualche aggiornamento
<glpiana> leo__, allora anzitutto apri un temrinale. scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<leo__> fatto
<glpiana> leo__, ora riavvia
<glpiana> a dopo
<leo__> ok grazie mille per ora
<leo__> glpiana rieccomi, non è cambiato assolutamente niente
<xalo> qualcuno mi aiuta a compilare e installare i drivers della mia scheda di rete?
<glpiana> xalo, ma se prima hai detto che funziona -.-
<glpiana> zadigita sudo iwlist scan in un terminale
<glpiana> xalo, digita sudo iwlist scan in un terminale
<xalo> glpiana: si funziona ma non posso connettermi a reti condivise o condividere una rete dal pc
<xalo> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/589604/
<glpiana> xalo, sicuro che funzioni correttamente alemno come wifi normale? non vede nulla
<glpiana> xalo, è interna o esterna?
<xalo> si con una wifi normale mi sono connesso altre volte ma senza password, è un adattatore usb
<xalo> glpiana: si con una wifi normale mi sono connesso altre volte ma senza password, è un adattatore usb	
<glpiana> xalo, dai lsusb e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> xalo, mettici anche lsmod
<xalo> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/589606/
<xalo> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/589607/
<glpiana> xalo, staccala, reinseriscila e digita: dmesg | tail
<xalo> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/589609/
<glpiana> xalo, vuoi creare su questa scheda la rete ad hoc?
<xalo> glpiana: esatto, e anche connettermi ad una ad hoc che non sia del pc
<glpiana> xalo, reti in giro al momento non ne hai da quel che ho visto prima, per cui escluderei al momento quest'ultima possibilità
<glpiana> xalo, come hai provato sinora a creare una rete ad hoc?
<xalo> glpiana: da network manager impostando i parametri, nella scheda ipv4 ho sempre messo "condiviso con altri computer"
<glpiana> xalo, no, aspetta. apri quella connessione per modificarla e dimmi che hai messo come modo nella prima scheda
<xalo> glpiana: ho messo ad hoc
<glpiana> xalo, hai impostato un ssid
<glpiana> ?
<xalo> glpiana: si certo ho messo lo stesso nome della connessione perché un tempo funzionava così
<glpiana> xalo, metti un nome nuovo che ti piace. non ripetere cose già esistenti. cerchiamo di semplificare
<xalo> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> xalo, lascia perdere la protezione per il momento, quindi nella scheda Sicurezza senza fili metti "nessuna"
<glpiana> xalo, sulla scheda successiva lascia condiviso come avevi impostato
<glpiana> e a questo punto salva
<xalo> glpiana: ok, nella prima scheda il nome della connessione deve essere uguale all'ssd??
<glpiana> xalo, quel nome non c'entra nulla. serve solo a te per sapere quale rete stai modificando
<glpiana> xalo, poi prendi un altro pc e vedi se vede sta rete
<xalo> glpiana: ora sta cercando di connettersi alla rete ma non va
<glpiana> xalo, ma la vede quindi?
<xalo> glpiana: una volta creata cerca di connettersi lo stasso pc in cui è stata crata ma non si connette quindi ovviamente da un altro dispositivo non la potrò vedere
<glpiana> xalo, tu prova a connetterti alla rete che hai su quel pc dallo stesso pc?
<xalo> glpiana: è quello che sto facendo ma non si connette
<xalo> glpiana: resta sempre in cerca e poi si disconnette
<glpiana> a poi
<xalo> glpiana: ??
<checco> ciao a tutti....possiedo una chiavetta alice mobile olicard 100...vorrei creare una connessione con il pc windos 7 della mia ragazza per utilizzare la connessione internet condivisa...per far funzionare la chiavetta utilizzo  wdial da terminale..sapete darmi una dritta????
<xalo1> niente?
<glpiana> xami dicono di farti provare a mettere ip manuale al posto di dhcp. di più ora non so dirti
<glpiana> azz, non c'era più
<checco> ciao a tutti....possiedo una chiavetta alice mobile olicard 100...vorrei creare una connessione con il pc windos 7 della mia ragazza per utilizzare la connessione internet condivisa...per far funzionare la chiavetta utilizzo  wdial da terminale..sapete darmi una dritta????
<realnot> ragazzi, come si chiama l'elemento da aggiungere al pannello per mostrare le finestre aperte
<realnot> quello di default che si trova in basso
<glpiana> realnot, elenco finestre
<realnot> glpiana: non lo trovavo
<realnot> lol
<paky1111> ciao
<paky1111> ho bisogno di aiuto
<Steeler> paky1111, ^
<glpiana> !aiuto | paky1111
<ubottu-it> paky1111: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<paky1111> grazie!
<realnot> glpiana: grazie :)
<paky1111> ho installato ubuntu 10.10  e mi funziona. Ma quando accendo il pc non mi fa scegliere tra windows vista e ubuntu,ho provato anche a premere f 10 man non mi fa scegliere
<glpiana> paky1111, esegui la procedura di ripristino di grub
<glpiana> !grub | paky1111
<ubottu-it> paky1111: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub dopo aver installato windows: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino | Per ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows | Codici di errore GRUB: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Errori
<glpiana> paky1111, comunque f10 all'avvio non fa nulla in genere
<glpiana> paky1111, visto che ubuntu parte, non c'è bisogno di eseguire la procedura da livecd
<paky1111> si ma vorrei usare anche windows
<glpiana> paky1111, mi sa che non mi hai capito
<glpiana> paky1111, ti ho indicato una guida per il ripristino del boot loader
<glpiana> paky1111, la guida prevede l'uso del cd di installazione
<glpiana> paky1111, ma visto che a te ubuntu parte non hai bisogno di avviare da cd e puoi eseguire il comando sudo update-grub direttamente in un terminale della tua installazione di ubuntu
<paky1111> capito scusa e che oggi e' la mia prima volta in linux
<glpiana> paky1111, allora facciamo insieme. sei su ubuntu ora?
<paky1111> si
<glpiana> paky1111, applicazioni -> accessori -> terminale
<glpiana> paky1111, nel terminale scrivi: sudo update-grub
<paky1111> ok
<paky1111> posso fare copia e incolla?
<glpiana> paky1111, ti chiederà la password. scrivila anche se non la visualizzi e poi premi invio
<glpiana> !paste | paky1111
<ubottu-it> paky1111: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> paky1111, del comando che ti ho scritto. certo
<glpiana> paky1111, su apstebin poi mi copi quello che è uscito dopo il comando
<glpiana> paky1111, oppure mi dici se ti ha elencato windows
<paky1111> Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin Found Windows Vista (loader) on /dev/sda1 Found Windows Recovery Environment (loader) on /dev/sda2 done pasquale@pasquale-eMachines-E510:~$
<paky1111> si c'e' anche windows
<glpiana> paky1111, riavvia e dovresti vedere il menu
<paky1111> quindi adesso riavvio e all'inizio dovrebbe uscire la possibilita' di scegliere fra i 2 so?
<paky1111> cmq grazie mille sei stato gentilissimo
<glpiana> paky1111, :)
<glpiana> paky1111, se non ti appare il menu di scelta, torna qui che lo impostiamo
<paky1111> ok a fra poco allora :-)
<paky1111> ciao
<paky1111> !gipiana grazie
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'gipiana grazie' not found
<paky1111> !grazie
<ubottu-it> Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<glpiana> paky1111, :)
<glpiana> paky1111, niente unti esclamativi che il bot si ingaina
<glpiana> *punti
<paky1111> capito
<glpiana> :)
<paky1111> funziona sia windows che linux
<paky1111> solo che nel menu' iniziale ci sono 6 voci
<paky1111> ho provato prima con windows vista(reload) /dev/sda1 ma mi andava su emachines recovery managamet
<glpiana> paky1111, eh sì, riconosce anche quello
<paky1111> poi ho cliccato su windows /dev/sda2 ed è partito
<paky1111> adsso pero' non so da dove iniziare su linux mi consigli qualcosa da fare
<glpiana> paky1111, semplicemente usarlo. è l'unico modo per cominciare :)
<glpiana> paky1111, per qualsiasi problema chiedi qui in canale. chi sa risponderti lo farà
<paky1111> :-)
<paky1111> ok grazie adesso vedo un po di roba
<glpiana> !wiki | paky1111 qui trovi le guide della comunità
<ubottu-it> paky1111 qui trovi le guide della comunità: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<paky1111> grazie
<_Crow_> qualcuno mi potrebbe dare una mano con la funzione execl
<glpiana> _Crow_, funzione di cosa?
<_Crow_> system call
<panda> _Crow_: e' un _tantino_ off topic
<glpiana> _Crow_, speiga, ma mi sa che sei off topic
<glpiana> ecco confermato :)
<_Crow_> si infatti
<glpiana> !chat | _Crow_
<ubottu-it> _Crow_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<_Crow_> scusate l'ho so ma sto sotto ubuntu
<_Crow_> e sto facendo un programmino
<_Crow_> ok
<glpiana> _Crow_, anche io uso ubutnu, ma non chiedo qui cosa comprare per cena
<glpiana> ;)
<_Crow_> ok ;)
<xiaoy> Come mai skype non funziona in ubuntu64?
<glpiana> xiaoy, non è vero che non funziona in generale. spiega che problema incontri
<xiaoy> glpiana, non mi logga dentro il mio account
<xiaoy> e non me ne fa fare uno nuovo
<xiaoy> ho provato ad installare la versione precompilata non deb
<xiaoy> ma niente
<xiaoy> ne static ne dynamic funziona
<glpiana> xiaoy, leva quello che hai messo, vai sul sito skype e scarica la versione per ubuntu 46 bit. fa nulla se dice che è per la 8.04
<Steeler> glpiana, 46 bit?
<glpiana> poi elimina la directory .Skype che hai nella home e riprova
<glpiana> Steeler, lol
<glpiana> *64bit
<xiaoy> glpiana, fatto, ma mi ero dimenticato di rm la .skype Riprovo
<xiaoy> :)
<glpiana> xiaoy, con la s maiuscola mi pare
<xiaoy> ok
<xiaoy> glpiana, .Skype
<glpiana> xiaoy, comunque io noto che spesso ci vuole una vita prima che si connetta
<xiaoy> glpiana, sulla mia trisquel 32bit e su slackware 32 va bene
<xiaoy> glpiana, nulla da fare
<xiaoy> :(
<glpiana> xiaoy, guarda sto provando anche io a connettemri e per ora non mi considera di pezza
<xiaoy> riprovo con i tar precompilati, cancellando la .Skype
<glpiana> xiaoy, non è un problema di pacchetto
<xiaoy> glpiana, si ho avuto gli stessi problemi con la 32bit, è roba di software
<xiaoy> ti dico in due minuti :)
<glpiana> xiaoy, dubito.
<glpiana> xiaoy, ecco ora mi si è connesso
<xiaoy> glpiana, quanto ci ha messo?
<glpiana> xiaoy, più o meno 5 minuti credo
<xiaoy> e allora stiamo sullo stesso piano, è un problema che riguarda la 64 bit
<xiaoy> cavolo
<xiaoy> :(
<glpiana> xiaoy, vabbè, ma non ci possiamo fare nulla
<xiaoy> glpiana, :-D lo so lo so
<glpiana> xiaoy, chiuso e riaperto ci ha messo una trentina di secondi
<xiaoy> glpiana, però... niente male XD
<glpiana> a dopo
<xiaoy> ciaoo
<paky1111> has quii
<paky1111> has quit
<paky1111> Quit: Sto andando via
<paky1111> ciao
<alessandro_> non riesco a trovare i driver per ubuntu per la mia nuova multifunzione samsumg 4623f, qualcuno si sa aiutare?
<DiabloBasic> salve a tutti :)
<DaViDeeKiKa> hi
<Steeler> non riesco a stampare, ma la stampante mi dice che c'è
<hobo> ciao ragazzi
<hobo> ho problema con lingue dei menu
<hobo> se clicco su icona radiotray alcune voci menu appaiono in giapponese,come ripristino solo italiano?
<nicotano> salve
<roby_> ciao
<roby_> roby_,
<roby_> niente din
<roby_> scusate
<Etneo> ho la connessone con Linux ubuntu bloccata dopo aver mandato dal terminale sudo pppoeconf sparito dx manager network
<ichi> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cip> non trovo la stampante condivisa
<Etneo> ho lanciato dal terminale pppoeconf sono sparite le connessioni
<Etneo> il mio ubuntu fuori da internet
<Etneo> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode
<xanScale> iuston abbiamo un problema
<xanScale> mi è capitato il problema della lingua su 10.04 come a molti. ho risolto con l'aggiornamento da backports. il problema è che in 1 account le cartelle predefinite tipo scrivania o documenti sono rimaste in inglese
<xanScale> come risolvo?
<xanScale> mi è capitato il problema della lingua su 10.04 come a molti. ho risolto con l'aggiornamento da backports. il problema è che in 1 account le cartelle predefinite tipo scrivania o documenti sono rimaste in inglese
<xanScale> come risolvo?
<DiabloBasic> salve a tutti
<DiabloBasic> xanScale, che versione hai di ubuntu?
<xanScale> 10.04
<DiabloBasic> allora, fai così
<DiabloBasic> sistema---amministrazione---supporto lingue
<roger_> ciao
<DiabloBasic> ora di dirà che il supporto lingue non e installato correttamente, clicca su installa
<xanScale> DiabloBasic asp ti spiego una cosa prima
<DiabloBasic> ciao roger_
<DiabloBasic> certo, dimmi
<xanScale> ho 2 account, 1 admin e l'altro limitato
<roger_> Come posso riprodurre un DVD con Ubuntu 10.10?
<xanScale> il problema è su quello limitato
<DiabloBasic> roger_ sapevo il nome del programma, ora cerco e telo dico..$
<xanScale> roger_ installa ubuntu restricted extra
<roger_> ..Impagabile..!!
<xanScale> e poi dai questo comando: " sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<DiabloBasic> bhe, quindi non puoi installare le cose giusto?
<xanScale> DiabloBasic quindi?
<xanScale> avendo il problema su quello limitato da dove devo fare quello che mi dici?
<DiabloBasic> come utente root, ma lo hai fatto perche volevi tu oppure anche se dai i permessi di root puoi?
<roger_> ..mi dice di disinstallare altri codec??!!
<roger_> che faccio??
<xanScale> ti dice questa cosa quando installi l'extra?
<xanScale> DiabloBasic sistemiamo prima roger_ che è piu facile
<DiabloBasic> certo
<attempt> sera a tutti
<DiabloBasic> secondo me fa prima installare un bel dvd player
<DiabloBasic> sera attempt
<roger_> quale DVD player mi consigliate?
<DiabloBasic> VLC
<roger_> OK!
<DiabloBasic> io uso questo ed e ottimo, ha gia inclusi i codec
<attempt> mediaplayer si addice di piu' per vlc.
<roger_> ..Grazie un grande abbraccio...e a presto...!!!
<roger_> ^_^
<DiabloBasic> figurati
<DiabloBasic> si vero attempt :)
<xanScale> come non detto
<xanScale> nzomma io come risolvo?
<DiabloBasic> appunto
<DiabloBasic> ti ho scri
<attempt> umh. forse e' per le limitazioni che non riesce a cambiare il locale.
<DiabloBasic> infatti
<DiabloBasic> ma non puoi far diventare root l utente scusa?
<DiabloBasic> ti conviene
<xanScale> risolverebbe?
<xanScale> asp una cosa non ho detto
<xanScale> ora l'utente incriminato è in italiano
<DiabloBasic> si, avendo permessi di root puoi installare le cose col comando sudo
<xanScale> ha solo le cartelle in inglese
<xanScale> ma con l'utente admin ho tutto funzionante
<DiabloBasic> si, mancano alcune librerie delle lingua
<xanScale> non credo sia un problema di installazione cose
<DiabloBasic> ne sei sicuro? riesci ad installare le cose?
<xanScale> l'utente amministratore (con accesso a root) ha tutto ok
<xanScale> dopo aggiornamento del pacchetto da backports
<xanScale> quello limitato si è sistemato nella lingua, i menu li vedo in italiano
<xanScale> ma le cartelle di default sono rimaste quelle vecchie
<attempt> riaggiorna con sudo loggandoti con l'utente limitato.
<xanScale> cioè documents
<DiabloBasic> infatti
<DiabloBasic> anche a me e successo
<ghiro97> ciao io ho ubuntu 10.10 e quando uso skype per fare una telefonete
<xanScale> come riaggiorna? non mi dovrebbe dire ora che è gia tutto aggiornato?
<ghiro97> skype non mi legge il microfono
<xanScale> devo andare a cena ci sentiamo dopo
<attempt> xanScale si ma.
<DiabloBasic> fai sudo apt-get update
<attempt> obiettivamente la cosa e' strana.
<DiabloBasic> gia
<DiabloBasic> ghiro97
<attempt> e' che non vedo un op presente adesso.
<DiabloBasic> posso aiutarti io se vuoi
<DiabloBasic> e lo so attempt
<ghiro97> DiabloBasic: si dimmi
<DiabloBasic> l'audio ti funziona?
<ghiro97> DiabloBasic: sì ho già fatto i test
<DiabloBasic> hai provato se si sente la tua voce con il registratore?
 * e-DIO-t fuma sigarette che fan ridere
<ghiro97> DiabloBasic: sì con il registratore del pc sì ma con qll di skype no
<DiabloBasic> bene
<DiabloBasic> apri skype
<DiabloBasic> vai su preferenze
<DiabloBasic> poi li ci sono le opzioni per gli altoparlanto e per il microfono
<DiabloBasic> le vedi?
<ghiro97> DiabloBiasic: asp dove sono le prefarenze??
<DiabloBasic> ora non ho installato skype se aspetti un secondo lo metto pure io che devo farlo anche per lavori miei
<ghiro97> DiabloBasic: ok
<DiabloBasic> ghiro97: sto scaricando
<ghiro97> DiabloBasic: ok ti aspetto
<ghiro97> DiabloBasic: io devo andare a cena
<DiabloBasic> ok, facciamo dopo
<DiabloBasic> buona cena ;)
<ghiro97> DiabloBasic: tu dopo ci 6?? (verso le 9??)
<DiabloBasic> si certo
<DiabloBasic> sono sempre pnline ;)
<ghiro97> DiabloBasic: ci 6?? io ci sono e ho tempo
<DiabloBasic> si ci sono
<e-DIO-t> e visto che ci siete...siateci.
<ghiro97> DiabloBasic: bene allora continuiamo
<DiabloBasic> hai aperto skype?
<DiabloBasic> ci sei<'''??
<ghiro97> DiabloBasic: sì però non trovo le preferenze
<DiabloBasic> riducilo a icona, poi nella barra fai tasto destro del mouse e clicca su opzioni ( sull'icona di skype)
<ghiro97>  DiabloBasick:e poi???
<DiabloBasic> clicca su impostazioni audio
<ghiro97> e poi ??
<arone> buona sera a tutti
<DiabloBasic> ora vedi delle cose...e per caso selezionato pulse?
<arone> ho un hd di un mio amico in cui era installato win, un giorno non si è più acceso e all'avvio si sentono 5-6 bip
<ghiro97> DiabloBasic: sì ci sono 3 barre tutte con pulse.
<arone> l'ho collegato al mio pc, lho formattato ma il gestore di dischi mi segnala 1 settore danneggiato
<DiabloBasic> nella funzione microfono c'e solo quella oppure altro?
<arone> come posso cercare di ripararli?
<ghiro97> DiabloBasic: poi ce ne sono altre 2: una con scritto verifica audio e una con scritto esegui una chiamata di prova
<ghiro97> solo quella
<DiabloBasic> ghiro97, nella funzione microfono non puoi selezionare altro????
<ghiro97> no c'è solo pulse
<DiabloBasic> ho visto ora che nemmeno a me funziona
<DiabloBasic> ora ho attivato il microfono da alsamixer
<DiabloBasic> e funziona
<ghiro97> dove lo trovo alsamixer???
<DiabloBasic> apri il terminale e digita alsamixer
<DiabloBasic> poi vedi se e tutto attivo, senò attivalo manualmente
<DiabloBasic> altro non so aiutarti,  ame funziona tutto
<ghiro97> ma dove lo trovo il terminale???
<DiabloBasic> mi preoccupi se non sai dove si trova il terminale...
<Steeler> ghiro97, CTRL+ALT+T
<xanScale> eccomi
<arone> qulacuno mi aiuta'
<xanScale> ripropongo il problema delle cartelle preferite in inglese con la lingua in italiano, chi mi può seguire nel problema?
<ghiro97> DiabloBasic: io ho aperto il terminale ma c'è solo una scritta non c'è tutta la tabella x regolare i livelli
<DiabloBasic> ghiro97: la funzione si trova li...poi premi esc per uscire
<ghiro97> ma io ho solo una scritta
<ghiro97> non posso regolare il mic
<ghiro97> xkè mi manca la tabella
<ghiro97> come faccio a fare apparire la tabella??'
<DiabloBasic> ghiro97: tu hai detto che in ubuntu lo senti=
<DiabloBasic> ?
<DiabloBasic> posso fare una prova?
<ghiro97> sì
<DiabloBasic> allora
<ghiro97> teamviewer
<DiabloBasic> vai in preferenze audio
<DiabloBasic> poi su microfono
<DiabloBasic> vedi se per caso non e disattivato
<pigeta> sera
<DiabloBasic> sera pigeta
<ghiro97> poi???
<DiabloBasic> hai visto?
<ghiro97> io ho messo voluma di uscita e di entrata al massimo
<ghiro97> va bene???
<DiabloBasic> si
<DiabloBasic> ma io dico in audio
<DiabloBasic> hai per caso messo mute?
<vinclomb_> ragazzi utilizzo natty, ho tolto la spunta su "mantieni nel launcher" a banshee, come lo rimetto nella dock di unity? se lo trascino o apro non esce più, grazie
<vinclomb_> lo so che dovrei andare su +1 ma lì c'è poca gente non mi rispondono
<Peace-> !chat | Peace- prrrrrrr
<ubot-it> Peace- prrrrrrr: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vinclomb_> ragazzi qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore?
<mattex> salve a tutti ragazzi! vorrei sapere se esiste un programmino tipo winsock fix (ristoro della rete del pc) per noi di ubuntu, grazie in anticipo a tutti
<saso_> ciao a tutti. Desideravo chiedere com'è possibile che non posso installare una versione di ubuntu più aggiornata della 10.04LTS. Ho un portatile Asus PRO72SL e ho il problema che se provo ad installare una versione di ubuntu recente il pc mi si blocca all'avvio. Devo inserire acpi=off per farlo partire ma perdo tutta la gestione dell'alimentazione del pc. Consigli?
<pigeta> problemino: ho montato con nfs un server e un client da cui ho dato accesso alla cartella /media del server,le cartelle le vedo tutte ma non il cdrom,mi da permessi insufficenti
<pigeta> come cambio i permessi sul cdrom?
<vinclomb_> ragazzi qualcuno è disponibile anche se ho un problema con Natty?
<saso_> pigeta sudo nautilus
<saso_> pigeta e poi vai sul cd rom e modifichi i pemessi
<saso_> pigeta con tasto dx su proprieta sull'icona del cd.rom
<pigeta> saso il filesystem è ro
<ghibbons> ciao ragazzi qualcuno puo aiutarmi con virtualbox?
<Chat3459> sera
<cip> sera
<ErVito> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ErVito> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cip> i 6 numeri del prossimo super enalotto
<ghibbons> virtualbox non mi legge il lettore dvd esterno come possibile periferica di boot in cui ho inserito il cd-rom con xp da installare, che devo fare?
<saso_>  ciao a tutti. Desideravo chiedere com'è possibile che non posso installare una versione di ubuntu più aggiornata della 10.04LTS. Ho un portatile Asus Asus Pro72LSeries di preciso il modello X71SL e ho il problema che se provo ad installare una versione di ubuntu recente il pc mi si blocca all'avvio. Devo inserire acpi=off per farlo partire ma perdo tutta la gestione dell'alimentazione del pc. Consigli?
<maddler> saso_: se dipende da una implementazione dell'ACPI non "corretta", ocomunque di un problema di comunicazione tra il modulo ACPI e il portatile, non e` che ci sia tanto da fare
<maddler> saso_: puoi provare ad aggiornare il BIOS del portatile, se possibile
<saso_> maddler bios aggiornato all'ultima versione disponibile. uesto significa che la 10.04 è l'ultima versione di linux che potrò mai installare su questo pc?
<maddler> saso_: a meno che non vengano rilasciati aggiornamenti per ACPI
<maddler> saso_: e almeno per quanto ne so io
<maddler> se qualcuno mi smentisce sono felicissimo...
<kingnet> buona sera
<kingnet> vorrei far partire ubuntu con il boot testuale come posso fare?
<enzotib> kingnet, modifica il comando di boot togliendo splash quiet
<attiliomanduzio> sono un principiante
<attiliomanduzio> ho verificato che ci sono oltre 300 aggiornamenti da istallare, ma non posso farlo perchè mi viene richiesta una password
<attiliomanduzio> non ho la minima idea di quale possa essere
<kingnet> grazie enzotib,
<attiliomanduzio> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<enzotib> attiliomanduzio, è la tua password
<attiliomanduzio> per gli aggiornamenti ?
<attiliomanduzio> io ho creato ora questa ID
<enzotib> kingnet, oppure intendevi senza grafica anche "dopo" il boot?
<attiliomanduzio> certo, dopo il boot, quando vado su aggiornamenti
<kingnet> enzotib: intendevo che mi appare tutto in modalità testuale compreso login
<attiliomanduzio> ho avviato il PC, ho atteso che decidesse di avviare ubuntu
<enzotib> kingnet, se installavi ubuntu server era già così, comunque devi disabilitare gdm
<attiliomanduzio> sono arrivato al desktop, mi sono connesso ad internet
<kingnet> enzotib: come faccio?
<saso_> enzotib ciao a tutti. Desideravo chiedere com'è possibile che non posso installare una versione di ubuntu più aggiornata della 10.04LTS. Ho un portatile Asus Asus Pro72LSeries di preciso il modello X71SL e ho il problema che se provo ad installare una versione di ubuntu recente il pc mi si blocca all'avvio. Devo inserire acpi=off per farlo partire ma perdo tutta la gestione dell'alimentazione del pc. Consigli?
<enzotib> kingnet, hai ubuntu o kubuntu?
<kingnet> ubuntu
<saso_> enzotib ...ma in pratica uno deve fermarsi con l'installazione delle nuove versioni di ubuntu? .....?
<enzotib> kingnet, modifichi /etc/init/gdm.conf e dove c'è stop on runvele [016], ci metti anche 2345
<enzotib> saso_, non lo so
<kingnet> grazie enzotib
<enzotib> saso_, mi pare strano che prima funzionasse e con le versioni nuove non più
<kingnet> devo mettero dentro le parentesi?
<enzotib> sì
<enzotib> [0123456]
<kingnet> grazie mille :D
<saso_> enzotib.... fino alla 10.04 va che è una meraviglia. Dalla 10.10 in poi se voglio usare ubuntu devo accontentarmi della non lettura del livello della batteria, della frequenza sballata della cpu quindi cpu al 100% e ventola sempre attiva e non posso nemmeno fare lo shutdown. devo spegnere dal pulsante d'accensione.
<enzotib> saso_, aspetta la 11.04, magari va meglio
<saso_> enzotib.... già provata la natty... non cambia nulla
<remix_tj> saso_: resta alla 10.04
<remix_tj> io preferisco tenere le LTS
<remix_tj> sono un po' piu' curate, specialmente se come me sei uno che lo usa per lavorare e non per perdere tempo
<saso_> remix_tj, ma le versioni aggiornate non dovrebbero apportare grossi miglioramenti?
<remix_tj> non e' vero
<remix_tj> portano nuove funzionalita' in genere
<saso_> remix_tj, si, infatti, uso il pc per lavorare, programmare, montaggi video, musica e composizioni...
<remix_tj> software piu' recenti
<remix_tj> in genere le differenze si valutano da LTS a LTS, dove c'e' un ciclo di 24 mesi di sviluppo che ha come obiettivo qualcosa di veramente migliore
<remix_tj> saso_: pensa che io la uso proprio in ufficio ai sistemi informatici di un ente locale...
<remix_tj> non mi posso permetere rogne :-)
<saso_> remix_tj, hai ragione!
<saso_> allora mi tengo la 10.0
<saso_> 4
<saso_> remix_tj, grazie della tua cortesia!!
<saso_> enzotib, grazie della tua disponibilità!
<enzotib> figurati
<Guest58013> Ciao, è la prima volta che mi collego
<Diegolottolotton> ehi ma funziona questa chat?
<enzotib> !funziona | Diegolottolotton
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'funziona'
<Diegolottolotton> mhmmm
<Diegolottolotton> !ok | enzotib
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ok'
<Diegolottolotton> a chi posso chiedere qualcosa?
<enzotib> calcolami, non cambiare continuamente nick
<enzotib> !chiedi | Die
<ubot-it> Die: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<kingnet> riavvio a dobo
<enzotib> a dobo
<attempt> si dobo
<Smokingbianco> Ciao ragazzi, ho un problema. In pratica non riesco a recuperare il grub di ubuntu 10.10
<Smokingbianco> per re.installare il tutto faccio partire il cd iso e rimuove lui il vecchio sistema installando quello nuovo?
<remix_tj> !grub | Smokingbianco
<ubot-it> Smokingbianco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Skull|2> ecchime
<Skull|2> :D
<Skull|2> sera a tutti
<Skull|2> ho un problemone
<Skull|2> chi mi puo' dedicare un secondo?
<Skull|2> :D
<attempt> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> attempt, l'hai spaventato
<attempt> parrebbe
<attempt> se il problem one era one chiedeva.
<frigOvuotO> buonasera
<frigOvuotO> ho un problema che so come risolvere ma mi ricompare  spesso
<frigOvuotO> c'è un modo per risolverlo definitivamente?
<frigOvuotO> in pratica  durante il caricamento del sistema si blocca e non va piu avanti
<frigOvuotO> cosi devo tutte le volte resettare e inserire un disco finnix che mi da un prompt di root e mi  permette di risolvere il problema con fsck
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-06
<frigOvuotO> proprio adesso si è bloccato ...ho dovuto resettare e riparare e ora all avvio si è presentato questo messaggio:Il pannello ha riscontrato un problema durante il caricamento di «OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet».Eliminare l'applet dalla propria configurazione?   ...che faccio elimino non elimino ...cosa è?
<Diegolonetto> Ciao a tutti, ho un problemone enorme e urgente: sul mio notebook il processo update-apt-xapi si ciuccia il 100% della cpu facendomi surriscaldare tutto. Non sono riuscito a trovare in rete a cosa possa servire sto processo.
<Diegolonetto> Ciao a tutti, ho un problemone enorme e urgente: sul mio notebook il processo update-apt-xapi si ciuccia il 100% della cpu facendomi surriscaldare tutto. Non sono riuscito a trovare in rete a cosa possa servire sto processo.
<Diegolonetto> sorry per il doppio
<bito> salve
<bito> io ho un problema con il flashplayer, ho installato l'ultima versione di adobe flash player e ora i video si vedono tutti verdi
<CESIO137> cazzo menomale che i virus in ubuntu non entrano , invece entrano eccome e mi sono andati a corromperre dei file sani di win dows che avevo ma come cazzo è possibile
<CESIO137> avevo degli eseguibili che con ubuntu mi si sono corrotti cazzo
<CESIO137> quando li estrago invece di uscire il file dal rar mi esce una cartella nascosta di un virus
<CESIO137> chi è  chemi da delle spiegazioni mo
<CESIO137> come devo fare per proteggere i file di windows usando ubuntu
<CESIO137> per piacere ditemelo
<mikunos> Buongiorno ragazzi
<mikunos> come va?
<mikunos> siete già operativi?!
<mikunos> C'è qualche sistemista in linea?
<CESIO137> ciao mikunos  scusami mi stavo incazzando perche da ubuntu mi si sono corrotti o entrati dei virus chemi hanno corrotto dei file compressi di windows , ma è possibile?
<CESIO137> IO
<CESIO137> NO VABE  nonsono sistemista
<mikunos> Ciao CESIO137
<CESIO137> mi sa che devi aspettare gli altri
<mikunos> impossibile!
<CESIO137> ciao ma cazzo ma menomale che in ubuntu i virus non entrano dico
<mikunos> Virus su ubuntu?!
<CESIO137> sici che è impossibile?
<CESIO137> no vabe magari entrano ma i file di lkinux nonli toccano perche sono immuni ma se ho degli eseguibili di linux magari entrano e mi fottono quelli è possibile?
<CESIO137> quelli di linux no' ma la roba di windows me l apossono fottere?
<mikunos> con molta probabilità si avvierebbero se hai wine attivo
<CESIO137> perche ho due hard disk uno con windows
<mikunos> molto strano che un virus scritto per win si avvii su linux
<mikunos> devi per forza avere wine attivo
<mikunos> hai il nome di questo virus
<CESIO137> sisi ma io uso wine ma per dire avevo dei file compressi tipo i crediti di adunanza sono andato a estrarli e non mi esce niente , esce una cartella nascosta  che non sono piu i file che avevo  praticamente penso siano diventati virus
<mikunos> come hai capito che erano virus!?
<CESIO137> adesso estravvo un file e ti dico la roba che mi esce
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> scrivi il mio nick prima del tuo messaggio così la chat mi allerta
<CESIO137> allora penso lo siano perche il file sarebbe un client met.bak  vado ad apriore il rar doveli avevo e mi da un file sconosciuto che si chiama sempre cosi , lo estraggo e nella cartella di destinazione non si vede niente, devo dire visualizza file nascosti e poi appre una cartella con un nome strano
<CESIO137> si scusa
<CESIO137> pero' succede sta cosa mikunos
<CESIO137> e io penso sia un virus
<CESIO137> perche se non è quello non so cosa sia
<CESIO137> mi sembra ovvio
<CESIO137> mo lo estraggo e ti dico cosa mi esce
<mikunos> si
<CESIO137> secondo te non è un virus?
<CESIO137> perche sta roba succede dentro ubuntu
<CESIO137> momento
<CESIO137> mi esce una cartella nascosta ogni volta con un nome diverso per esempio questo .fr-CWeUSx
<CESIO137> e questo qui è rova che fa solo un virus o no'
<mikunos> CESIO137 non credo sia un virus. Con molta probabilità si è verificata una corruzione del file durante la copiatura da un sistema ad un altro.
<CESIO137> il fle sarebbe stato un client met.bak
<mikunos> come estrai il file?
<mikunos> hai un tool visuale?
<CESIO137> lo estraggo con quello che ha ubuntu delle cartelle compresse
<CESIO137> non so come si chiama comunque quando vado a aprire il compresso dentro sono gia corrotti li vedo che non sono i file diprima sono uno sconosciuto e l'altro file di backup
<CESIO137> insomma a parte che non ho spostato niente sono dentro un hard disk che vedo anche da windows
<CESIO137> e te dici che non sono virus?
<mikunos> credo che sia un file corrotto
<CESIO137> te dici che questa non è opera di virus?
<mikunos> se è un virus ad averlo creato, non lo so
<CESIO137> scusa ma se io ogni volta che lo estraggo mi fa una cartella nascosta e ogni volta con un nome diverso a me sembra un bel virus
<mikunos> credo solamente che in base a ciò che mi dici
<mikunos> sembra che il file non contenga ciò che tu ti aspetti
<CESIO137> vabe magari me lo sono beccato da windows
<mikunos> beh questo è chiaro
<mikunos> ma se parli di virus su ubuntu
<mikunos> non è corretto
<CESIO137> avevo avg in windows e siccome mi dava problemi con adunanza ho messo avast e mi sa che da quello son passati i virus
<mikunos> abolisci windows
<mikunos> adunanza è un gioco?
<CESIO137> aspetta io so che in ubuntu magari entrano quelli che colpiscono windows e i file di linux sono immuni ma se ho della roba di windows magari entrano e mi fottono quella , dici che è possibile?
<CESIO137> no adunanza sarebbe emule per fastweb
<mikunos> ah ok
<CESIO137> emule adunanza
<mikunos> no dico di no
<CESIO137> comunque tu dici che potrebbe succedere che mni entrano virus che colpiscono solo i file di windows?
<mikunos> da windows non puoi leggere le partizioni linux
<CESIO137> a vabe allora s eme li sono presi me li sono beccati quando son su windows
<CESIO137> scusami vado un momento in bagno
<mikunos> tranne che registri i dati in un hd esterno
<mikunos> bye
<CESIO137> no è un hard disk interno srial ata
<CESIO137> ci sei ancora?
<CESIO137> ci sei?
<skashar> buondì
<skashar> come controllo se gli opengl sono installati correttamente?
<enzotib> skashar, hai qualche problema specifico?
<skashar> ho appena formattato ... e devo installare un programma che fa uso delle librerie opengl ... ho formattato perchè ho fatto un casino con le librerie tra mesa ecc e mi dava problemi e non sapevo da che capo prendere il prob ... ora vorrei essere sicuro di avere tutto al suo posto ...
<Tommy_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590094/
<enzotib> skashar, se il programma è nei repo ed ha bisogno di altri pacchetti, se li tirerà dietro automaticamente
<Tommy_> scusate sono nuovo
<skashar> no non è nei repo lo devo compilare
<enzotib> Tommy_, potevi anche scrivere il problema direttamente, senza pastebin
<Tommy_> Ho un problemino che non riesco a risolvere
<Tommy_> ;-)
<skashar> e questo prog ha bisogno anche delle opencl ... ma da quello che ho capito non sono essenziali ... cioè non dovrebbe sfruttare al max la scheda video ma dovrebbe andare lo stesso ...
<skashar> cmq sia potresti darmi una mano ad installare le opencl e a controllare che le opengl sono ok?
<enzotib> skashar, forse ti serve questo: libqt4-opengl-dev, ma dovresti vedere meglio nelle info che ti dà il programma da compilare
<OverMe> oh hi
<Tommy_> Allora in pratica ho installato ubuntu netbook da penna usb, ma ora non mi legge le penne...a meno che non ne inserisca due, allora mi legge la seconda.
<attempt> cerca i pacchetti da cui dipende o che consiglia.
<Tommy_> Ps. premetto che son fresco fresco di sistemi linux :-X
<attempt> ma boota da usb o da hd?
<Tommy_> da usb
<skashar> si grazie enzo mi serve anche quello ... però questo prog non  mi dice tutte le dipendenze ... :( mi caccia solo un CMakeChache.txt con tanti not found .... :(
<Tommy_> ma è sempre stato così
<Tommy_> anche quando avevo ubuntu 8
<CESIO137>  vorrei dire una cosa, penso di avere dei virus dentro ubuntu perche mi stanno accadendo cose strane, file che da windows funzionano tipo i file compressi  che riesco a estrarre da windows , invece da ubuntu me li vede come file strani  maggari sconosciuto e di backup che quando estraggo mi crea una cartella nascosta con nomi sempre diversi, poi un altra cosa, do delle cartelle strane che se tento di eliminare  , le elimino e me le
<CESIO137> <CESIO137>  continua a replicare continuamente e non mi permette di eliminarle completamete, e non sono file di sistema
<skashar> CMakecache :D
<CESIO137> secondo voi questinon sono virus?
<enzotib> skashar, dai "not found" dovresti capire qualcosa
<CESIO137> io avevo sentito che ultimamente pure linux sta pigliando qualche virus ma
<Tommy_> qualcuno ha idea di come potrei risolvere?
<skashar> si mi mancano anche gli X11
<skashar> le librerie ...
<CESIO137> ma qualcuno mi ha letto o niente
<CESIO137> nessuno
<enzotib> CESIO137, la tua descrizione è abbastanza vaga
<Odo> Giorno
<CESIO137> abbastanza vaga dici
<enzotib> skashar, se ti dà i nomi dei file, puoi cercare in quale pacchetto si trova quel file, dal sito packages.ubuntu.com, oppure usando l'applicazione apt-fle
<enzotib> apt-file*
<skashar> da riga di comando apt-file "nome" ??
<Tommy_> qualcuno mi aiuta? ;-(
<CESIO137> quando ti dico che ho dei file rar compressi che da windows li estraggo regolarmente di file per esempio file di ubuntu client.met , se liestraggo da ubuntu li etraggo inuna cartella e non si vede niente vado a fare visualizza file nascosti e vedo delle cartelle con sei numeri e lettere  che non centra niente con il file estratto
<enzotib> skashar, apt-file search nomefile, e ti dice in quale pacchetto si trova
<CESIO137> ogni volta estrago il file e mi da una cartella simile e numeri e lettere diverse a me questo sembra opera di un virus
<skashar> ok tnx
<skashar> in un istallazioen ho questo errore :Package libode0-dev is a virtual package provided by:
<skashar>   libode-sp-dev 2:0.11.1-3
<skashar>   libode-dev 2:0.11.1-3
<skashar> posso andare tranquillo mettendo l'altro pacchetto?
<skashar> cioè con libode-dev va tutto bene
<attempt> Tommy_ non ho idea di cosa dia il problema.
<CESIO137> enzotib,  ma hai letto quel che ho detto?
<glpiana> ola
<CESIO137> non ti sembra il funzionamento di qualche virus?
<enzotib> CESIO137, ho letto, ma non credo sia un virus
<skashar> buondì glpiana
<CESIO137> e che cosa sarebbe allora
<attempt> usi ubuntu da hd e non ti rileva una penna? sempre dalla stessa presa?
<glpiana> ciao skashar
<Tommy_> tutte le prese usb
<Tommy_> non rileva fotocamere
<Tommy_> nessuna periferica di archiviazione
<CESIO137> che cos'è se non un virus enzotib
<Tommy_> ma se ne inserisco due
<Tommy_> la seconda la legge
<enzotib> CESIO137, che tipo di file sono?
<CESIO137> allora quella cosa li che estraggo enon si vede niente sarebbero file di crediti di emule o amule adunanza poi quell'altra cosa li che ho delle cartelle  che ne trovo in molte cartelle e hanno lo stesso nome  quelli sono strani e s eli elimino poi mi riappaiono  non ricordo il nom esatto
<CESIO137> sono andato su windows e li ho eliminati
<CESIO137> ma da qui non cera verso da ubuntu
<CESIO137> è questa la cosa strana che da windows li elimino e da qui no'
<CESIO137> e comunque non son file disistema
<CESIO137> i crediti sarebbero client.met
<Tommy_> niente? buio!
<Tommy_> ?
<CESIO137> come buio
<CESIO137> a me dici?
<Tommy_> no no
<Tommy_> :-)
<Tommy_> speravo nelle mie povere usb
<skashar> enzotib, suggerimenti?
<CESIO137> comunque a me una cosa cosi mi sa tanto di un virus rompipalle , come mi era successo a vote pure in wndows  perche non ho mai visto file che non cè verso dieliminarli
<enzotib> skashar, su cosa? mi pareva che il discorso avesse raggiunto un punto
<CESIO137> ameno che non siano file che usa il sistema
<CESIO137> si vabe ma se parlo da solo
<Tommy_> raggiungiamo un punto anche sulle mie usb
<skashar> ho questo prob con questo pacchetto:
<skashar> Package libode0-dev is a virtual package provided by:
<skashar>   libode-sp-dev 2:0.11.1-3
<skashar>   libode-dev 2:0.11.1-3
<skashar> You should explicitly select one to install.
<FloodBotIt1> skashar: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> Tommy_, da quando hai sto problema con le usb?
<Tommy_> da subito, appena installato il sistema
<Tommy_> ubuntu netbook 10.10
<glpiana> Tommy_, hai già effettuato gli aggiornamenti?
<skashar> se tolgo lo zero l'instalalzione procede senza problemi ciooè se metto libode-dev
<Tommy_> si non me ne trova piu di aggiornamenti
<enzotib> skashar, uno è precision e l'altro double-precision, scegli tu
<glpiana> Tommy_, hai riavviato dopo gli aggiornamenti?
<Tommy_> si si
<glpiana> Tommy_, nel temrinale digita: uanme -a   e copia qui la riga che esce
<skashar> qual'è duble?
<skashar> double?
<enzotib> skashar, -sp- single precision
<skashar> a ecco
<skashar> :)
<skashar> grazie ho imparato un altra cosa :D
<Tommy_> non esce niente
<skashar> grazie
<glpiana> Tommy_, scusa, ho scritto male: uname -a
<pablo_ice> buongiorno
<glpiana> Tommy_, e comunque ti ha dato errore. non può avere taciuto
<pablo_ice> qualcuni mi sa dire come posso installare ardour su ubuntu?
<Tommy_> Linux tommy-Aspire-one 2.6.35-28-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 14:40:58 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<pablo_ice> ho già scaricato il sorce code
<glpiana> !info ardour
<ubot-it> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.11-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 5125 kB, installed size 14840 kB
<skashar> come installo gli opencl per la mia ati?
<glpiana> pablo_ice, a che pro il sorgente? è già nei repository
<glpiana> skashar, opengl al massimo. e non devi installare nulla
<OverMe> pablo_ice, non c'è bisogno del sorgente. applicazioni software center e lo installi da li
<glpiana> Tommy_, dpkg -l | grep linux-image     e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Tommy_
<ubot-it> Tommy_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skashar> no openCl
<glpiana> skashar, sarebbe?
<skashar> per mandare codice in esecuzione sulla Gpu
<glpiana> skashar, non so cosa sia
<pablo_ice> overme non c'è
<Tommy_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590098/
<pablo_ice> overme non lo trovo
<glpiana> pablo_ice, <ubot-it> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.11-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 5125 kB, installed size 14840 kB
<skashar> per il calcolo parallelo perchè le GPU hanno tanti core
<skashar> per ottimizzare il codice in pratica
<glpiana> pablo_ice, guarda anche qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Ardour
<pablo_ice> glpiana, ok forse l'ho trovato
<Tommy_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590098/ù
<Tommy_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590098/
<skashar> glpiana, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenCL ;)
<glpiana> Tommy_, dpkg -l | grep linux-image    è un unico comando
<Tommy_> ii  linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic         2.6.35-22.35                                      Linux kernel image for version 2.6.35 on x86/x86_64 ii  linux-image-2.6.35-28-generic         2.6.35-28.49                                      Linux kernel image for version 2.6.35 on x86/x86_64 ii  linux-image-generic                   2.6.35.28.36                                      Generic Linux kernel image
<pablo_ice> glpiana, conosci qualche software per la creazione di siti web o grafica??
<glpiana> !programmi | pablo_ice vedi qui
<ubot-it> pablo_ice vedi qui: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<skashar> raga consigliate java di sun o java open?
<Odo> sun
<tommy_> rieccomi scusate....
<tommy_> riposto il problema.
<tommy_> ho appena installati ubuntu netbook 10.10 da penna usb
<tommy_> funziona tutto tranne che non mi legge le penne usb e tutrte le periferiche di archiviazione
<tommy_> ma se ne inserisco 2 la seconda la legge.
<tommy_> qualcuno che mi aiuta?:-)
<nicotano> buongiorno
<tommy_> Buongiorno a tutti ;-)
<tommy_> nessuno?? ;-)
<nicotano> !nessuno | tommy_
<ubot-it> tommy_: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<tommy_> sono un pò fresco di chat e di linux,,,scusate
<tommy_> facendo delle prove ho notato che a porta dalla quale ho installato me la legge come system..bho
<attempt> tommy_ non e' che stai bootando da usb e il sistema operativo che stai usando sta' sulla pennetta?
<tommy_> no
<tommy_> ho avviato piu volte anche senza penna
<attempt> ok.
<tommy_> secondo mè il problema sta nel come è stata riconosciua una porta usb in fase di installazione essendo che durante l'install c'era una chiavetta con sistema operativo
<tommy_> ma non so come risolvere :-(
<zappo_> buongiorno a tutti
<codama> ciao a tutti qualcuno mi spieghi per piacere come si installa un tar.bz2
<zappo_> desidero cambiare lingua al pc quale è il percorso grafico?
<attempt> tommy_ a diversi orari prova a richiedere magari trovi qualcuno che sa come risolvere. nel frattempo posta nel forum di ubuntu magari.
<tommy_> gia postato, ok, grazie mille
<attempt> System / Amministrazione / Supporto lingue
<attempt> spuntare italian. metterlo come default.
<attempt> applicare e dare ok.
<nicotano> codama,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<codama> grazie
<nicotano> :)
<glpiana> tommy_, mostrami il contenuto di fstab: nel terminale cat /etc/fstab
<glpiana> !paste | tommy_
<ubot-it> tommy_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tommy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/590122/
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> tommy_, sempre nel terminale scrivi: tail -f /var/log/messages
<glpiana> tommy_, poi attacca una periferica o penna usb
<glpiana> tommy_, se appaiono scritte, copia e metti su pastebin
<tommy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/590123/
<tommy_> adesso inserisco usb?
<glpiana> tommy_, oki, forse mi è venuta una bella idea
<tommy_> ;-)
<glpiana> tommy_, premi ctrl+c e ferma il comando tail
<tommy_> in italiano ;-)
<tommy_> ?
<tommy_> cos'è sto comando tail?
<glpiana> tommy_, è quello che hai dato prima nel terminale -.-
<glpiana> tommy_, cerca di restare sul pezzo please
<OverMe> lol
<nicotano> tommy_,  tail (dalla lingua inglese tail, coda, per estensione in fondo) è un comando dei sistemi operativi Unix e Unix-like, e più in generale dei sistemi POSIX[1], che mostra sullo standard output le ultime linee di dati provenienti da uno o più file di testo o dallo standard input. Esso è anche in grado di mantenere sotto osservazione uno o più file di testo o named pipe, rilevando e mostrando le linee aggiunte in coda nel frattempo. È
<nicotano>  un tipo di filtro.
<nicotano> tail viene spesso usato in una pipeline software sia come ultimo comando per mostrare solo una parte dei risultati, sia come fonte di dati a partire da un file di log in costante aggiornamento.
<glpiana> tommy_, ho bisogno che presti attenzione. non vorrei rischiare che il pc non ti si riavvii
<tommy_> ok
<jester-> urca come è scientifico nicotano oggi
<glpiana> tommy_, dicevo, interrompi il comando tail che sta andando nel terminale premendo ctrl +c
<nicotano> jester-,  copiabus
<tommy_> fatto
<glpiana> tommy_, ora scrivi: sudo blkid        e metti su pastebin quanto esce
<tommy_> ps ora c'è una chiavetta inserita...va bene?
<glpiana> tommy_, è indifferente
<tommy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/590126/
<glpiana> tommy_, ora su pastebin metti l'output di: mount
<tommy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/590127/
<glpiana> tommy_, sei su ubuntu, vero? non kubuntu o xubuntu?
<tommy_> ubuntu netbook 10.10
<tommy_> appena installato
<glpiana> tommy_, oki, nel terminale. gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<glpiana> tommy_, quando si apre il file cerca la riga: /dev/sdb1       /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<tommy_> si
<glpiana> tommy_, al posto di /dev/sdb1   ci devi scrivere:    UUID=7f0acf52-eac0-4909-a76f-8a5d01cd0ca5
<glpiana> tommy_, fai la modifica, poi copi tutto il contenuto del file su pastebin, che lo controllo
<tommy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/590129/
<glpiana> tommy_, salva
<codama> 10.04 lts supporta firefox 4.0???
<glpiana> tommy_, fermo
<tommy_> ma solo al posto di dev/sdb1 o devo eliminare anche la parte error remount
<glpiana> tommy_, hai già chiuso gedit?
<tommy_> no :-)
<glpiana> tommy_, ti avevo detto di sostituire solo /dev/sdb1. quindi ora riattacca il resto: devi ottenere: UUID=7f0acf52-eac0-4909-a76f-8a5d01cd0ca5  /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<glpiana> e ringrazia OverMe che è attento :)
<tommy_> ho annullato la modifica di prima
<tommy_> ora ripeto da zero
<tommy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/590134/
<tommy_> vedi se ok
<glpiana> tommy_, direi di sì. salva
<tommy_> salvato
<tommy_> un pò di ansia!!!
<tommy_> ;-)
<glpiana> tommy_, chiudi gedit
<tommy_> vado?
<tommy_> chiudo?
<glpiana> chiudi e riavvia il pc e poi torna qui
<tommy_> a dopo speriam di rivederci ;-) altrimenti èstato bello....
<glpiana> tommy_, se non va, entra da live
<tommy_> avercela una live
<glpiana> e vediamo di metter a posto eventualmente
<tommy_> vabbè
<tommy_> incrocia le dita
<tommy_> bye
<glpiana> :)
<tommy_> rieccomi
<glpiana> tommy_, oki, si avviato nromalmente?
<glpiana> *normalmente
<tommy_> l'avvio si
<tommy_> le usb è cambiato qulacosa
<tommy_> ma non in bene :-)
<glpiana> tommy_, aspetta. apri il terminale e scrivi: cat /etc/fstab         e metti su pastebin. e mettici anche mount
<tommy_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590142/
<glpiana> tommy_, ora scrivi: tail -f /var/log/messages          e inserisci la penna    e metti su pastebin
<tommy_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590145/
<glpiana> tommy_, a me pare l'abbia vista. in un altro terminale scrivi: mount    e metti su pastebin
<frigOvuotO> scusate raga sono ad un buon punto ma non ho idea di come configurarlo ...attualmente questa è la situazione: http://img101.imageshack.us/f/jacka.png/
<tommy_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590146/
<tommy_> si la vede
<tommy_> ma non posso aprirla
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, cos'è sto asio?
<tommy_> e in piu ora vedo una usb 0 che non è inserita
<tommy_> bho
<glpiana> tommy_, ok, quantomeno mi confermi che ora le porte usb vanno al volo anche solo una per volta?
<frigOvuotO> un driver
<tommy_> si la rileva subito
<tommy_> ma non legge
<glpiana> tommy_, ne hai altre?
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, un driver? di cosa? preso dove?
<tommy_> ho 3 porte una tengo il mouse
<tommy_> le altre due libere
<glpiana> tommy_, parlo di chiavette non di prote
<glpiana> *porte
<tommy_> si ne ho un'altra
<glpiana> tommy_, inseriscila e poi metti su pastebin quello che esce dal temrinale in cui sta andando tail
<frigOvuotO> si chiama wineasio e serve per la latenza
<frigOvuotO> per ridurre la latenza
<frigOvuotO> su wine
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, mi puoi dire da che pacchetto arriva? non lo trovo nei repository
<tommy_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590150/
<OverMe> glpiana, lo devi recuperare da vie traverse
<glpiana> tommy_, perchè l'hai tolta l'altra?
<frigOvuotO> http://www.blogtux.org/installare-guitar-rig-su-linux/
<glpiana> OverMe, ah, quindi è off topic?
<glpiana> !chat | frigOvuotO
<ubot-it> frigOvuotO: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<frigOvuotO> http://axeldamage.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/jack_connect.jpg
<tommy_> ops
<glpiana> e basta con sti blog in questo canale
<tommy_> non avevo capito
<frigOvuotO> scusa
<glpiana> tommy_, allora quella che hai inserito ora la vede e la legge?
<frigOvuotO> passo dall altra parte?
<tommy_> no
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, eh, sarebbe meglio
<tommy_> mi vede sta chiavetta ora anche l'altra poi una usb 0 che non mi fa smontare
<tommy_> ma non posso smontare piu nessuna chiavetta
<tommy_> mi da errore
<glpiana> tommy_, allora, ricapitoliamo. tu ora sul desktop quante icone di chiavette vedi?
<tommy_> 2 chiavette una tommy l'altra faile system
<tommy_> bho
<glpiana> tommy_, e quante chiavette hai inserite nel pc al momento?
<tommy_> poi in  file manager ne vedo un'altra con icona di hard disk
<tommy_> con scritto usb 0
<glpiana> tommy_, -.-
<tommy_> 2 chiavette inserite
<glpiana> tommy_, oki, torna su un temrinale e scrivi: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<glpiana> tommy_, dimmi se risponde qualcosa
<tommy_> comando non trovato
<glpiana> tommy_, ecco, allora scrivilo bene
<tommy_> umount: /dev/sdb1: non trovato
<glpiana> tommy_, digita mount   e metti su pastebin
<tommy_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590152/
<glpiana> tommy_, le chiavette son vuote o hanno file dentro?
<tommy_> saperl
<tommy_> una è vuota di sicura
<glpiana> tommy_, vabbè, scrivi: ls /media/usb0
<jester-> come cacchio fa a montare sdb e non sdbx
<glpiana> tommy_, e scrivi anche ls /media/usb1
<jester-> roba china cheap?
<glpiana> jester-, no l'altra gliel'ha messa sdc1. non so perchè tail dava sdb1
<tommy_> fatto
<glpiana> tommy_, i comandi hanno elencato qualcosa?
<tommy_> no niente
<glpiana> tommy_, scrivi: cd /media/usb0
<tommy_> ok
<tommy_> .../media/usb0$
<glpiana> tommy_, scrivi: mkdir prova
<tommy_> mkdir: impossibile creare la directory "prova": Permesso negato
<glpiana> tommy_, ok. ora scrivi: cd ../usb1
<tommy_> non dice nienet
<glpiana> tommy_, mkdir prova
<tommy_> permesso negato
<tommy_> come prima
<glpiana> tommy_, scrivi: sudo fdisk -l    e metti su pastebin
<tommy_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590154/
<glpiana> tommy_, devo andare. comunque per quella in usb1 basta dare: sudo chown tuo_utente /media/usb1
<glpiana> tommy_, l'altra invece per quel che vedo va formattata
<glpiana> tommy_, s ehai problemi chiedi, in canale sanno aiutarti
<tommy_> qui sta andando ancora il terminale
<tommy_> come ne esco
<tommy_> ctrl...
<nicotano> tommy_,  ctrl+c poi usa il gestore dischi e formatta sdb,
<tommy_> bho vedre
<tommy_> niente non mi fa formattare
<tommy_> errore nel file system
<nicotano> tommy_, smonta prima sdb
<tommy_> non me le smonta mi da errore dispositivo occuparo
<tommy_> ok smontate e formattate.
<tommy_> provo a reinserirle
<nicotano> tommy chiudi terminale ed eventuale file manager che impegna il dispositivo
<tommy_> si ma quando inserisco la penna me ne apre due
<tommy_> una con scritto tommy e il logo usb e una con scritto usb0 con logo harddisk
<tommy_> e comunque non me le monta e non me le fa smontare
<nicotano> tommy_,  sudo umount /dev/sdb e poi apri gestore dischi o meglio gparted ,  gestore partizioni
<jester-> tommy_: è normale visto che ha partizione per winzoz, prova a scrivere sulla seconda visto che la prima col ciarpame win non è scrivibile
<nicotano> tommy_, se ti mostra l'icona sono montate
<tommy_> mon non posso usarle
<nicotano> tommy_, sdb non ha file system
<tommy_> ommy@tommy-Aspire-one:~$ sudo umount /dev/sdb umount: /dev/sdb: non montato
<nicotano> tommy_, lancia gparted
<tommy_> ops dove lo trovo? scusami
<nicotano> amministrazione gestore partizioni
<tommy_> ho ubuntu netbook
<tommy_> non lo trovo
<nicotano> tommy_,  se non c'è lo installi
<jester-> tommy_: gksu gparted
<tommy_> su terminale?
<nicotano> si
<tommy_> e adesso
<nicotano> si è avviato ?
<tommy_> no
<jester-> tommy_: sudo apt-get install gparted
<tommy_> ok c'è!
<nicotano> tommy_, gksudo gparted
<nicotano> si è avviato ?
<tommy_> ok
<tommy_> si
<nicotano> dalla finestra a destra in alto scegli il device sdb
<tommy_> ok
<nicotano> lo selezioni nella finstra principale
<nicotano> clic destro smonta
<tommy_> ok
<nicotano> tommy_, adesso ti da solo spazio non allocato?
<tommy_> in che senso
<tommy_> mi vede sempre la sdb 1.89 gb
<nicotano> tommy_, guarda nelle golonne dimensione utilizzo e libero e file system
<tommy_> devo formattare?
<nicotano> formatta in fat32
<nicotano> poi selezioni sdb1 clic destro applica flag boot
<nicotano> io devo uscire fai così anche con l'altra chiavetta ciao
<tommy_> nienyte la seconda mi da spazio non allocato e non posso far piu niente
<jester-> tommy_: devi fare nuova partizione
<jester-> tommy_: destro su spazio non allocato
<tommy_> niente
<jester-> tommy_: niente cosa
<tommy_> nessuna tabella
<jester-> tommy_: falla creare
<tommy_> come?
<jester-> te lo chiede
<tommy_> dice di creare una nuova tabella msdos
<tommy_> ok
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Celebrimbore> salve. c'è un modo da terminale di vedere quanto un processo occupa di ram?
<filo1234> Celebrimbore: top
<filo1234> Celebrimbore: o htop ma devi installarlo
<Celebrimbore> grazie
<filo1234> prego
<Sonn00> buongiorno
<CESIO137> ciao scusate secondo voi pigliare il sole dopo che è venuta sta massa d'aria dal giappone è pericoloso?
<glpiana> !chat | CESIO137
<CESIO137> e non mi risponde nessuno
<glpiana> CESIO137, e quindi?
<CESIO137> no niente poi visto che non cè nessuno che chiede aiuti magari un secondo si poteva parlare
<glpiana> CESIO137, questo resta il canale di supporto per ubuntu. per gli off topic sei pregato di usare #ubuntu-it-chat
<CESIO137> ma si sto gia parlando con uno li ma mi fa le batute
<CESIO137> manco mi piglia sul serio
<glpiana> CESIO137, basta per favore, dai
<CESIO137> sisi non dico piu niente
<CESIO137> era proprio necessario scusa ? non ho capito
<CESIO137> menomale che sono andato a chiedere in chat e i modi celi avrei io?
<glpiana> CESIO137, ti ho già spiegato che questo cnale è per il supporto ad ubuntu, non  per altre cose
<CESIO137> e allora perch emi sei venuto a prendere a parole di la in chat scusami se te lo chiedo
<CESIO137> ma come tipernetti io non sono unmaleducato
<CESIO137> e vedi di impararla te un po  di educazione io sono andato di la come mi hai detto a adesso mi hai espulso pure dalla chat e per che cosa
<ghiro97> ciao a tutti e buon giorno
<ghiro97> io ho ubuntu10.10 e uso skype ma nn mi funziona il microfono nelle chiamate in skype. puoi aiutarmi???
<ghiro97> DiabloBasic: ci 6???
<DiabloBasic> ciao ghiro97
<skashar> come faccio ad installare tutte le librerie opengl?
<skashar> possibile dai repo?
<DiabloBasic> ciao filo1234
<filo1234> ciao
<ghiro97> DiabloBasic: ciao
<glpiana> skashar, opengl o opencl che dicevi stamattina
<glpiana> ?
<ghiro97> DiabloBasic: contuiniamo
<DiabloBasic> ghiro97, non hai risolto??
<DiabloBasic> ghiro97, ora dovrei uscire
<skashar> opengl ... opencl sono facoltative
<glpiana> skashar, e che devi mettere di opengl che già non sia installato?
<skashar> le librerie
<ghiro97> no non ho risolto
<glpiana> skashar, ma che ci devi fare? magari se ti spieghi vien più semplice capire e aiutarti
<ghiro97> xkè non mi si apre la tabella
<skashar> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590189/
<skashar> sto impazzendo aiutatemi :(
<skashar> :D
<glpiana> skashar, qui non c'è supporto alla compilazione. passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<skashar> ok
<ghiro97> DiabloBasic: non mi si apre la tabella nel terminale. c'è solo una scritta
<ghiro97> DiabloBasic: ok adesso mi si è aperta
<ghiro97> DiabloBasic: cosa devo fare??? mettere tutte le colonne al max???
<DiabloBasic> ghiro97, si
<ghiro97> DiabloBasic: ok fatto adesso provo
<ghiro97> DiabloBasic: non è stato risolto il problema.
<glpiana> !paste
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicotano> salve
<cobe571> ciao a tutti... per chi fosse interessato, ho preparato una piccola guida su come installare firefox 4 su debian 6: https://sites.google.com/site/cobe571/firefox4-debian6
<cobe571> spero che possa essere di aiuto per chi volesse testare le qualità del nuovo browser di casa mozilla
<massimo18> ?
<massimo18> cobe571: sei sul canale di supporto di ubuntu
<cobe571> massimo18  se leggi l'articolo capisci il perchè abbia postato anche su questo canale
<filo1234> cobe571: non sono permessi link a guide o blog privati non ufficiali
<filo1234> no spam grazie
<massimo18> no
<massimo18> comunque fa come ti pare
<cobe571> spam?
<massimo18> appunto
<filo1234> !irc | cobe571
<ubottu-it> cobe571: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<cobe571> oddio non esageriamo
<filo1234> vabè non la fare lunga è così e stop
<cobe571> ok cmq... non volevo offendere nessuno... volevo solo dare un aiuto e dare a cesare quello che è di cesare. non mi sembra di aver fatto chissà cosa...
<massimo18> -.-
<filo1234> cobe571: ti ho gia spiegato che non son oammessi link a guide private non ufficiali e sopratutto no testate dalla comunità, per cui se capisci il senso bene altrimenti buona
<cobe571> ok buona
<Smokingbianco> Ciao a tutti, vorrei eliminare ubuntu 10.10 dal mio secondo hard disk. L'ho formattato, ma mi appare ancora il dual boot con ubuntu. cosa devo fare? vorrei però poi rinstallare ubuntu, lo rimuovo perchè ho combinato dei casini e non avevo salvato nulla
<nicotano> Smokingbianco, se devi reinstallare ubuntu il grub esistente verrà sovrascritto quindi non darti pensiero, avvia col CD di Ubuntu e installa e conferma l'insytallazione di GRUB nel MBR del primo disco bootabile
<Smokingbianco> Io ho provato più volte a reinstallare ubuntu senza rimuoverlo prima, ma durante il boot quando devo andare a scegliere mi elenca due volte "Ubuntu Netwoek"
<glpiana> Smokingbianco, per rimuovere voci non più esistenti basta dare sudo update-grub       in un terminale
<nicotano> Smokingbianco, avvia col cd inserito, scegli prova ubuntu senza installare, lancia gestore partizioni dal menu amministrazione, smonta il disco con ubuntu esistente, selezioni la partizione e la riformatti in ext4, lo swap puoi lasciarlo fai applica e dopo riavvia il pc col cd in sessione live e procedi a una installazione pulita
<Smokingbianco> io opero da windows, come faccio?
<glpiana> Smokingbianco, se hai grub e grub si avvia hai anche linux da qualche parte
<Francesco_> Salve a tutti. Vorrei ricevere un supporto riguardo la mia scheda audio. Mi spiego meglio: ho un PC Vaio Sony VGN-FS485B con una scheda audio che suppongo sia della Realtek. Adesso funziona su Ubuntu, tutto ok. Ma se collego un microfono l'audio non si sente, ma riesco comunque a registrare con programmi come Audacity.
<Francesco_> Come posso risolvere questo problema?
<Francesco_> Per favore aiutatemi. Sono un musicista e compositore ed è indispensabile per me che si senta l'audio in entrata.
<glpiana> Francesco_, vediamo se si può fare qualcosa. digita aplay -l    in un terminale
<glpiana> !paste | Francesco_
<ubot-it> Francesco_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubottu-it> Francesco_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Francesco_> **** Lista di PLAYBACK dispositivi hardware ****
<Francesco_> scheda 0: Intel [HDA Intel], dispositivo 0: ALC260 Analog [ALC260 Analog]
<Francesco_>   Sottoperiferiche: 0/1
<glpiana> Francesco_, avevo detto di usare pastebin -.-
<Francesco_> Perdono!
<Francesco_> Pensavo fosse un messaggio di sistema!
<glpiana> Francesco_, vanno letti in ogni caso :)
<Francesco_> Si, chiedo venia nuovamente! :)
<Francesco_> A lei: http://paste.ubuntu.com/590240/
<glpiana> Francesco_, nella documentazione di alsa(che sarebbero i driver audio) non vedo particolari opzioni per quella shceda su vaio
<glpiana> Francesco_, fai però una prova. clicca sull''icona del volume e apri le preferenze audio
<glpiana> Francesco_, infila le cuffie e vedi se alcuni dei parametri nelle varie schede variano
<glpiana> scusa, il microfono intendevo
<Francesco_> Ah, un altro problema che mi sono dimenticato di segnalare è che ogni volta che ho intenzione di registrare devo cambiare da "Microphone 1" a "Microphone 2" per poi ritornare a "Microphone 1" per permettere all'audio di entrare!
<Francesco_> Cosa intendi con "vedi se alcuni dei parametri nelle varie schede variano"?
<Francesco_> Credo che ci sia un'incopatibilità della scheda, comunque.
<Francesco_> incompatibilità*
<glpiana> Francesco_, in questo file /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz trovi delle opzioni che puoi aggiungere al file /etc/modules/alsa-base.conf
<glpiana> Francesco_, di più non saprei dirti. non conosco il pc in questione
<Francesco_> Ok.
<Francesco_> Quindi scarico l'archivio, lo scompatto e poi?
<Francesco_> Ah, no perdono!
<Francesco_> Pensavo fosse un download!
<Francesco_> AHAHAH!
<Francesco_> Avevo visto la scritta clickabile!
<glpiana> :)
<Francesco_> Ho questo testo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/590245/
<Francesco_> Non ho capito bene cosa devo fare con questo file, scusami! Sono un po' n00b!
<glpiana> Francesco_, scusami ma ora non posso. abbi pazienza
<Francesco_> Figurati! Sei stato già gentilissimo fin'ora.
<Francesco_> Qualcun altro potrebbe darmi una mano?
<Smokingbianco> ragazzi, qualcuno mi può aiutare con l'installazione di ubuntu. ho paura di far dei casini con windows che vorrei mantenere
<panda> Smokingbianco: non dovrebbe succedere niente, ma fai un backup prima per sicurezza
<thetom199> salve a tutti!!
<maddler> Smokingbianco: e rileggi sempre 2 volte prima di cliccare su "OK", pensaci ancora una volta e DOPO clicca "OK"
<maddler> salve
<thetom199> per passare da gnome a xfce basta installare xubuntu-desktop e disinstallare ubuntu-desktop? o la faccio troppo semplice??
<maddler> thetom199: dovrebbe essere sufficente
<Smokingbianco> maddler, non è che perfavore potresti darmi una mano? ho paura di combinare un guaio con le partizioni. non ci capisco molto, vorrei provare ubuntu così perchè mi ci ero trovato bene, ma poi lo disinstallai per alcuni problemi. lo installai all'interno di windows, ora ho fatto partire il disco direttamente dal boot . tutte queste cose non me le chiese; vorrei tenere windows vista però
<maddler> Smokingbianco: se vuoi essere sicuro di non far casini puoi provarlo in una macchina virtuale
<maddler> una volta che ti senti pronto passi all'installazione vera e propria
<Smokingbianco> ma io lo vorrei utilizzare in modo definitivo come sistema operativo
<Smokingbianco> Vorrei solo una mano con le partizioni, non ci ho mai capito molto..
<Bulldozer> ciao qualcuno di voi usa l'applicazione uploader di imageshack?
<thetom199> Smokingbianco: ciao, da quello che ho capito dovresti fare un resize della partizione di vista per fare spazio ad ubuntu. Non sono sicuro che ubuntu permetta di fare un resize su ntfs senza far danni, ti conviene usare il tool di vista che dovrebbe farlo bene, magari fai una deframmentazione prima
<Smokingbianco> thetom199, dovrei proprio installare ubuntu
<thetom199> Smokingbianco: quindi vuoi eliminare vista o tenerlo?
<Smokingbianco> tenerlo
<thetom199> Smokingbianco: allora fai come ti ho detto, così crei lo spazio sul disco per ubuntu. dopo di che lo installi nello spazio che hai creato, specificando manualmente le partizioni come ti ho detto
<Smokingbianco> arrivo alla schermata dove mi chiede cosa voglio fare (cancellare l'intero hd oppure partizionarlo)
<thetom199> Smokingbianco: ma lo spazio per ubuntu sull'hard disk ce l'hai già o devi crearlo?
<Smokingbianco> di spazio libero c'è n'è
<Smokingbianco> provo a fare come hai detto te
<Sonn00> Smokingbianco: il modo più semplice è creare una partizione senza allocarla
<Smokingbianco> sonn00, cioè?
<Sonn00> eh
<Sonn00> usi windows?
<Smokingbianco> si
<Sonn00> ok
<Sonn00> partition magic
<Sonn00> ridimensioni il tuo hd C: per intenderci
<Sonn00> e lasci 10 o 20 o N gb non allocati
<Smokingbianco> OK, quindi poi creo una partizione e li ci installo ubuntu?
<Sonn00> si , avvi ubuntu
<Sonn00> e cerchi la voce il più ampio spazio contiguo
<Sonn00> o qualcosa del genere
<Smokingbianco> ma dovrò creare le partizione per il file system, memoria swap etc o poi mi farà decidere ubuntu in fase di installazione questa passaggio?
<Sonn00> ovviamente
<Sonn00> ma puoi farlo anche in modo automatico
<Sonn00> se hai problemi a partizionare successivamente a mano
<Smokingbianco> Cioè, io creo la partizione. Devo crearle io le partizione, con magic, o ne faccio solo una e poi quando installo ubuntu mi chiede  cosa voglio farne?
<panda> Smokingbianco: il partizionamento lo puo' fare anche durante l'installazione, senza usare software commerciali.
<Sonn00> con partition magic, se non hai già un partizione da dedicare ad ubuntu
<Sonn00> ridimensioni solamente quella di win
<Sonn00> applichi le modifiche
<Sonn00> senza dare nessun filesystem allo spazio che ti rimane
<Sonn00> fin qui ci siamo?
<thetom199> per ridimensionare la partizione di vista puoi usare il tool interno a vista senza comprarti partition magic
<Smokingbianco> panda, appunto. Io sono dentro l'installazione. Mi chiede in che partizione voglio installare ubuntu e mi dà: sda1 windows loader, sda2 windows recovery, sd3 (nessun nome), sd4 windows xp embedded
<Sonn00> panda , non credo che possa ridimensionare una partizione ntfs
<Sonn00> anche perchè su linux lo permette solo lvm :)
<thetom199> lo può fare tranquillamente da vista: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial133.html
<Sonn00> sisi thetom199 , un tool vale l'altro
<Sonn00> e con quello di sistema sicuramente risparmi tempo
<Sonn00> :)
<Sonn00> risparmia***
<Smokingbianco> io però non ho ancora capito una cosa, quella che chiedevo prima a sonn00. devo creare una partizione per i file system, una per lo swap e l'altra per home oppure quelle le deciderò mentre installo ubuntu?
<panda> Sonn00: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<Sonn00> Smokingbianco una cosa per volta
<Smokingbianco> posso crearmi le partizioni da ubuntu con gparted? sono da cd live
<Sonn00> panda, hai mai fatto un resize di ext3?
<Sonn00> Smokingbianco: puoi provare
<Sonn00> non mi assumo la responsabilità di averlo consigliato però
<Smokingbianco> ok
<Smokingbianco> ok, ho una partizione di 66 gb
<Sonn00> ok , vuoi fare le partizioni a mano?
<Smokingbianco> dentro l'installazione da ubuntu dici?
<Sonn00> fdisk /dev/sda
<Sonn00> hihi scherzo
<Smokingbianco> Io non ci capisco niente, quindi prenditi pure gioco di me :D
<Sonn00> non ti stavo prendendo in giro
<Sonn00> avevo detto a mano
<Sonn00> quindi da linea di comando
<Sonn00> :)
<Sonn00> il consiglio è farle fare in modo automatico
<Sonn00> alaltrimenti puoi fare la swap
<Sonn00> la /
<Sonn00> e la home
<Sonn00> e secondo me sei apposto così
<Smokingbianco> Ok, ci provo. grazie mille per i consigli. ora stacco, a presto! grazie e ciao
<Sonn00> di nulla
<Sonn00> buona fortuna ;)
<Smokingbianco> grazie, ne avrò molto bisogno
<trespolo> ciao a tutti:)
<trespolo> salve
<trespolo> ciao
<thetom199> ragazzi come configuro xorg.conf per andare a 852x480?
<Sonn00> ahuahuhau
<Sonn00> su ubuntu??
<Sonn00> ma perchè c'è ancora xorg.conf?
<thetom199> Sonn00: si c'è ancora. purtroppo non lo vedo tra le risoluzioni disponibili.
<Sonn00> aggiungila
<Sonn00> e restarta gdm
<Sonn00> sempre che esista ancora :)
<thetom199> dovrebbe stare in /etc/X11 no?
<Sonn00> si
<thetom199> effettivamente hai ragione, non c'è più! come faccio ad aggiungere quella risoluzione per il mio monitor?
<thetom199> non c'è ttra le disponibili
<thetom199> ah, non so come da dopo un reset è comparsa..chissà come mai
<Sonn00> Sonn00: mi spiace ma non saprei aiutarti
<Sonn00> thetom199:
<Sonn00> mi so chiamato da solo :P
<Sonn00> comincio ad accusare la stanchezza
<thetom199> ahahaha posso capire :D grazie!
<xubuntu928> salve a tutti!
<xubuntu928> volvevo kiedervi una cosa...posso?
<glpiana> ola
<thetom199> ragazzi come si fa ad aggiungere risoluzioni non presenti in preferenze monitor?
<glpiana> thetom199, puoi editare e se non c'è creare un file /etc/X11/xorg.conf in cui crei una sezione apposita
<glpiana> thetom199, dovrebbe bastarti una cosa del genere: http://paste.ubuntu.com/590330/ dove dovrai modificare i numeri di esmpio che ho messo con la risoluzione che vuoi tu
<thetom199> glpiana: grazie mille!! eseguo subito!! poi gdm restart?
<glpiana> thetom199, poi basta che chiudi la sessione e rifai il login
<thetom199> grazie mille!!
<glpiana> thetom199, se non dovesse andare o dovesse darti problemi elimini il file, sempre che prima non esistesse
<thetom199> no non esiste
<glpiana> thetom199, se invece già esiste, te ne fai un backup, così nel caso basta andare a sostituirlo
<glpiana> ah ok
<glpiana> meglio :)
<thetom199> glpiana: non ha funzionato....ho rimosso xorg.conf
<glpiana> thetom199, ok, che schea video hai? dai lspci | grep -i vga
<thetom199> glpiana: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<glpiana> thetom199, ora digita xrandr   e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | thetom199
<ubot-it> thetom199: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<thetom199> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590335/
<glpiana> thetom199, e che risoluzione vorresti usare?
<thetom199> glpiana: 1280x720 che sarebbe lo standard hd ready se non vado errato...ho collegato il pc alla tv
<glpiana> thetom199, l'hai avviato già connesso alla tv?
<thetom199> glpiana: si è collegato..la tv in teoria sarebbe in 848x480 ma scala fino ad hd ready
<glpiana> thetom199, lì elenca dell 1280. l'applet per la risoluzione che cosa ti propone?
<glpiana> *delle
<thetom199> glpiana: in 16:9 solo 848x480, comunque quelle uscite con xrandr
<glpiana> thetom199, e nessuna dell 1280 si adatta correttamente?
<thetom199> glpiana: no, tutte 4:3, a me andrebbe anche bene 848x480 ma la risoluzione verticale è indecente per qualsiasi uso...
<glpiana> thetom199, spiacente, ma non so aiutarti
<thetom199> glpiana: se non ci riesci tu allora è impossibile :D grazie mille per l'aiuto comunque!!
<glpiana> lol
<lillo3000> ciao
<lillo3000> buona sera a tutti!
<badkidz> ciao a tutti! :) volevo un info. c'è un modo per installare su ubuntu tantissimi font?
<badkidz> mi servono per gimp.. ce ne sono pochissimi
<glpiana> !font | badkidz
<ubot-it> badkidz: fonts is Installazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/InstallareCaratteri - Migliorare Caratteri: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/MigliorareCaratteri - Caratteri Microsoft: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CaratteriMicrosoft
<badkidz> grazie!!
<badkidz> uhm.. però qui ti spiega come installare un singolo font.... non mi passa piu però! :D io avrei bisogno di installarne molti in una volta sola
<maddler> badkidz: copiali nella directory .font nella tua home
<maddler> badkidz: .fonts scusa
<pasquale> jhf
<maddler> esci e rientra da Gnome e il gioco e` fatto
<pasqua> buonasera
<pasqua> ragazzi ho appena ricevutro un documento,come posso aprirlo,mi chiede la pass,la metto,e non si apre nulla.perchè?
<jester-> pasqua: se non sai la pass non lo apri
<pasqua> ah ma allora non è la pass dell' utente?ok scusate,mi arrangio diversamente allora
<pasqua> jester- grazie
<jester-> pasqua: evidentemente è un file protetto
<pasqua> e si è il mio cud
<jester-> pasqua: lo hai fatto tu e criptato?
<pasqua> me lo hanno inviato perp osta,ma non mi hanno comunicato la pass
<filo1234> pasqua: sarà la tua password della posta
<DGU> buonasera
<pasqua> jester- , il documento lo ho scaricato ed anche aperto
<pasqua> in entrambi i casi mi chiede la pass
<jester-> pasqua: chiedi a chi te lo ha inviato
<pasqua> sisi, domani mattina farò cosi
<pasqua> :-)
<DGU> Ho un problemino e premetto che sono sotto 0 con linux.Ho appena installato ubuntu 10.10 e non riesco a fare montare in automatico gli hard disk all'avvio,ogni volta devo aprire tramite Risorse.Premetto che ho un totale di 3 hard disk,2 sono in raid0 (me li riconosce come dev/mapper ecc e il terzo dev/sc1).L'hard disk sc1 sono riuscito a montarlo all'avvio con Mount Manager ma gli altri 2(raid0) il programma me li riconos
<DGU> ce come 2 hard disk separati e quindi non me li fa montare.
<DGU> Negli hard disk in raid 0 c'è win7 e ubuntu e un'altra partizione che uso per i download temporanei
<DGU> Volevo sapere se c'era una soluzione per ontare in automatico la partizione "download temporanei" all'avvio di ubuntu
<jester-> DGU: raid su linux?
<jester-> !raid | DGU
<filo1234> !fstab | DGU
<ubot-it> DGU: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<DGU> si,un mezzo fakeraid ma col processore dedicato sulla scheda ,madre
<ubot-it> DGU: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<DGU> ho provato a leggere ma ci capisco poco
<DGU> è tutt'oggi che leggo e adesso mi si girano gli occhi
<DGU> non capisco perche in risorse di ubuntu mi riconosce tutte le partizioni del raid 0 ma non me le monta in automatico,cioè mount manager non le riconosce
<DGU> se qualcuno ha qualche idea gliene sarei grato
<DGU> durante l'installazione ubuntu mi ha riconosciuto tutto
<attempt> e' normale.
<attempt> DGU le monta quando vi accedi.
<Smokingbianco> Ciao attempt!
<attempt> ciao
<DGU> ma però sdc1 la monta all'avvio
<DGU> bho
<attempt> se le vuoi montate al boot del so devi aggiungerle in /etc/fstab.
<DGU> e come si fa?
<DGU> mi potresti dire il comando?
<attempt> DGU mi passi in paste sudo fdisk -l
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Smokingbianco> ho combinato un casino: ho cancellato erroneamente la partizione con windows, solo che io non ho il cd di ripristino perchè acer monta e-recovery. come posso fare per recuperare windows?
<attempt> sicuro di non aver cancellato solo l'mbr e windows e' ancora li sano?
<attempt> qui sei off topic per windows.
<attempt> vai in ubuntu-it-chat
<Smokingbianco> No, non c'è più niente con windows. Non compare neanche nel boot
<DGU> attemp penso di vere fatto bene
<DGU> azz aspe
<DGU> ho perso il link
<DGU> :)
<DGU> 2 secondi
<Smokingbianco> Eccomi qui attempt!
<DGU> quando fai il copia con ubuntu bisogna tenere la fnestra aperta
<DGU> non lo tiene in memoria
<DGU> spe
<attempt> / join #ubuntu-it-chat Smokingbianco
<DGU> http://paste.ubuntu.com/590405/
<DGU> ecco qua
<attempt> !chat | smokingbianco
<ubot-it> smokingbianco: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DGU> 3 hard disk totali,quello da 500 GB normale e 2 da 320 GB in raid 0
<Smokingbianco> si, si sono nell'altro canale
<DGU> quindi raid da 640,diviso in 240 GB per WIN7,60 per linux,4GB di swape 344GB una partizione per i download
<attempt> non sono in grado io di aiutarti con una situazione simile. mi spiace.
<DGU> è un casino
<DGU> grazie lo stesso ;)
<attempt> ma aspetta un esperto.
<DGU> ok grazie :)
<DGU> riavvio per la trilionesima volta
<lillo3000> ciao a tutti, esiste firefox 4 per ubuntu?
<roger__> Ciao!!!
<tommy_> Ciao a tutti!
<roger__> Ragazzi ennesimo suggerimento...per favore:
<roger__> Come posso estrapolare la parte audio in formato mp3 da un videoclip???
<tommy_> Torno alla carica con il mio problema!
<roger__> esiste un programma?
<tommy_> Ho appena installato ubuntu netbook 10.10 funziona tutto tranne le usb prima non le montava ora le monta ma non le posso leggere. insomma un casino.
<Neo_> ciao a tuti
<Neo_> *tutti
<tommy_> Ho appena installato ubuntu netbook 10.10 funziona tutto tranne le usb prima non le montava ora le monta ma non le posso leggere. insomma un casino.
 * MatteoR salve a tutti
<Neo_> salve
<MatteoR> ciao Neo_
<pandapicio> sera
<Neo_> sera
<pandapicio> sono un po nuovo qui
<pandapicio> cioe nuovo utente di ubuntu
<pandapicio> :XD
<Neo_> nel senso che prima usavi un'altra distribuzione GNU/Linux o che eri un utente windows?
<MatteoR> ciao pandapicio
<pandapicio> sono un winzzoz user
<pandapicio> ma mi sono deciso a fare il salto
<pandapicio> :XD
<Neo_> allora un grande BENVENUTO
<pandapicio> grazie neo
<pandapicio> ciao matteo
<MatteoR> pandapicio: Benvenuto nel mondo GNU/Linux
<pandapicio> grazie anche a te matteo
<MatteoR> pandapicio: Potrai recarti qua in caso di qualche problema
<pandapicio> mò ( come dicono a napoli) speriamo che io me la cavo
<pandapicio> :XD
<pandapicio> matteo una domanda.... hai l'itterizia o sei un op/mod?
<pandapicio> sai... ti vedo in giallo
<MatteoR> pandapicio: Quando digito il tuo nome (e quando lo fa anche qualcun'altro), il mio nome compare in giallo per evidenziarmi.
<pandapicio> ah ecco
<MatteoR> Se adesso non lo faccio, il mio nome è di colore diverso
<pandapicio> si si visto la diferenza
<pandapicio> con un alta "F"
<pandapicio> altra
<pandapicio> mado
<pandapicio> :XD
<pandapicio> ragà una domanda
<pandapicio> se uno ha bisogno di aiuto questo è il chan giusto?
<MatteoR> Sì
<pandapicio> ops letto ora il mess che hai scritto poco fa
<MatteoR> Se vuoi parlare di altro c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<pandapicio> x ora avrei bisogno di un info
<MatteoR> pandapicio: Dimmi pure
<pandapicio> mi da una noia tremenda dover ogni volta che installo o rimuovo qualkosa dover digitare la password
<Neo_> forse ho trovato come fare per fare in modo che te la chieda una volta sola ma non sono sicuro che funzioni perché non l'ho provato
<Neo_> cmq prova a fare così:
<Neo_> apri GConf
<pandapicio> neo scusami
<oreste> ragazzi buona sera mi serve un aiutino... sono nuovo
<pandapicio> ma dove lo trovo il gconf
<Neo_> pandapicio, dimmi
<Neo_> ciao oreste
<pandapicio> oreste hai preso il numerino?
<pandapicio> :XD
<MatteoR> oreste: Ciao, dicci pure
<Neo_> pandapicio, premi Alt+F2
<Neo_> si apre il dash
<Neo_> e lì scrivi gconf-editor
<pandapicio> ok fatto neo
<oreste> ahahaha ciao ragazzi praticamente ho impostato sul risparimio che quando chiudo il coperchio del notebook si spegne... ma io cel'ho collegato sul televisore con il cavo hd....
<Neo_> ora vai su apps e poi su gksu
<oreste> come faccio a mettere che se chiudo il coperchio lo continuo a vedere sullo schermo hd?
<pandapicio> ok neo
<Neo_> lì c'è una chiave che si chiama save-to-keyring; spunta la casella di questa chiave
<MatteoR> oreste: Sistema>Preferenze> Gestione alimentazione
<pandapicio> vedo la chiave neo
<MatteoR> oreste: e fai tutte le modifiche che vuoi
<Neo_> in teoria in questo modo la prima volta che la scrivi la salva sul portachiavi e quando serve vi accede senza richiedertela
<oreste> matto la alle specifiche del coperchio mi dice solo iberna spegni stand-by e spegni monitor.... ma se metto uno di questi
<pandapicio> ma invece della casellina dove mettere la spunta  cè scritto session
<oreste> come chiudo il coperchio si spegne anche il monitor dove è collegato
<Neo_> la chiave quella che sta sotto, save-to-keyring; quella è save-keyring
<pandapicio> ops vero
<pandapicio> è che a una certa età la vista non è piu come un tempo
<pandapicio> :XD
<Neo_> pandapicio, ora fai la prova perché sinceramente non so se funziona....XD
<pandapicio> ok neo
<pandapicio> mò provo a installare qualkosa
<oreste> MatteoR: cioè non so se mi sono spiegato bene.... quando chiudo il portatile il monitor grande mi deve rimanere aperto ma non lo riesco a fare.... mi ci sto impazzendo O.O
<MatteoR> oreste: Fammi capire: i monitor sono 2, uno del portatile e uno esterno?
<MatteoR> oreste: e quello esterno si chiude?
<oreste> MatteoR: si si sono collegati con il cavo hd e come chiudo il coperchio al portatile si spegne anche lo schermo grande
<oreste> usando il portatile come server cel'ho sempre chiuso.... con windows ci stava l'opzione "non intervenire"
<oreste> nada raga? :(
<filo1234> oreste: hai controllato nella gestione dell'alimentazione?
<oreste> si non c'è un'opzione che dice non intervenire.... o c'è arresta, iberna, stand-by, o spegni monitor :(
<MatteoR> oreste: trovato
<MatteoR> oreste: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=406456.0
<oreste> grandeee :D
<MatteoR> oreste: Questa è la soluzione al tuo problema
<thetom199> ragazzi ma per montare un disco in una cartella all'avvio bisogna essere proprietari di quella cartella?
<oreste> TI DEVO UN CAFFE' :D
<MatteoR> thetom199: non se viene montata con sudo
<Neo_> thetom199, il mount viene eseguito con privilegi di root quindi non dovrebbe avere problemi
<thetom199> in effetti il mount funziona, ma poi non ci posso scrivere!
<Neo_> forse il mount è in sola lettura
<Neo_> controlla le opzioni di mount
<thetom199> Neo_: /dev/sdb1       /media/320gb    ext4  rw,defaults  0    0
<thetom199> dovrebbe essere corretto..
<MatteoR> thetom199: la cartella 320gb l'hai creata?
<Neo_> thetom199, in effetti sì
<thetom199> MatteoR: si, ovviamente
<oreste> spettacolare puoi modificare linux ubuntu a tuo piacimento O.O *.* io mi ci sposo con questo OS ahahahahahah
<Neo_> thetom199, prova a non mettere le opzioni e lasciare quelle standard(quindi dovrebbe montarlo in lettura-scrittura)
<Neo_> oreste, certo, è questa la libertà(una delle tante) di cui parla Richard Stallman
<oreste> Neo_, si ho letto parecchio prima di installare ubuntu... anche se mi servirà tempo penso che ci andrò d'accordo con questo giocattolo :P
<thetom199> Neo_: ma il proprietario della cartella 320gb devo essere io o root?
<Neo_> thetom199, se devi creare o modificare file all'interno allora devi essere tu
<Neo_> altrimenti per farlo dovresti essere root
 * pandapicio saluta tutti e va a nanna
<thetom199> Neo_: ah, ecco...quindi sudo chown MIOUSER /media/320gb , giusto??
 * pandapicio ringrazia cordialmente neo e matteo
<Neo_> esatto
<oreste> voi avete docky? come vi ci trovate? :)
<thetom199> Neo_: grazie eseguo e ti dico
<Neo_> io le ho provate quasi tutte le dock.....e alla fine sono tornato ad usare il pannello di GNOME......XD
<Neo_> thetom199, ok
<Neo_> sarà anche più spartano ma alla fine è il più comodo
<MatteoR> Neo_: Quoto. Le dock sono solo uno spreco. Il pannello di gnome è davvero ottimo
<Neo_> oreste cmq se ti piace tanto la docky prova AWN, è un buon compromesso tra usabilità ed effetti grafici
<oreste> Neo_, ne sai una più del diavolo :p
<thetom199> Neo_: grazie mille, pian piano sto iniziando a capire come funziona linux!!
<Neo_> thetom199, è un piacere
<Neo_> thetom199, quindi ora funziona?
<oreste> una domanda stupida... ma i programmi per mac ci girano su ubuntu? XD
<Neo_> oreste, no, però sono entrambi sistemi operativi UNIX-LIKE
<oreste> strano xD secondo me ci sta qualche modo per farlo partire >.<
<MatteoR> oreste: Più che altro richiedono delle librerie di proprietà Apple che linux non ha
<oreste> ora si xD xD
<Neo_> i sorgenti se non usano framework propietari possono essere compilati su GNU/Linux e girare senza problemi
<Neo_> cmq al massimo usai una macchina virtuale
<oreste> wine
<oreste> :p
<Neo_> wine però è solo per windows
<MatteoR> oreste: wine è per windows e non funziona bene con tutte le applicazioni
<oreste> ci sarà qualcosa di simile... xD
<MatteoR> oreste: Per avviare programmi per altri sistemi operativi ti conviene usare macchine virtuali
<oreste> capito!!!!! :-)
<habibi_> ciao a tutti, ho problema con temi di ubuntu. cambiano da soli! dopo poco che ho acceso il pc... qualcuno sa darmi indicazioni?
<oreste> do dove siete voi?? :) :)
<oreste> habibi_, che versione hai?
<MatteoR> habibi_: Ciao, devi semplicemente cambiare lo sfondo :)
<habibi_> eh magari funzionasse, fatto molte volte ma dopo poco torna su untema che credo neanche esista!
<habibi_> ho ubuntu 1010 su pc acer aspire 6930g
<MatteoR> habibi_: Ma per tema intendi anche il colore dei pannelli ecc.?
<Neo_> io vado che è tardi
<Neo_> buonanotte e ciao a tutti
<habibi_> si barre sopra e sotto, tutti i menu ma nn le barre delle app, tipo il bordo della finestra resta del tema scelto
<oreste> ciao neooo
<MatteoR> habibi_: Cosa strana... non mi è mai capitato...
<oreste> forse ti ha dato errore quando lo hai installato...
<oreste> cel'hai dasolo o affiancato?
<habibi_> ma neanche a me, e lo fa anche su altro pc e ora sono proprio sparite. mi sa che devo re-installare so...
<MatteoR> habibi_: Quando accedi a ubuntu, t chiede la password?
<habibi_>  si, su tutti i pc
<oreste> secondo me è un errore del sistema
<oreste> prova a reinstallarlo se non va riscarica il cd.... a quel punto deve andare per forza
<habibi_> oreste: dici a me?
<oreste> sisi
<MatteoR> habibi_: Se crei un nuovo account, il problema si ripresenta?
<habibi_> ah grazie! nn saprei, provo nuovo account?
<MatteoR> habibi_: Sì. Se non lo fa, allora basta cancellare alcune cartelle per risolvere
<MatteoR> habibi_: per la precisione quelle di gnome
<MatteoR> nella tua home
<habibi_> capito, grazie. provo e ti dico.
<MatteoR> scusami però devo andare... è tardi
<MatteoR> semmai mi dici via mail
<MatteoR> te l'ho messa i private
<habibi_> fantastico, grazie 1000! buona notte
 * MatteoR notte a tutti
<oreste> notte raga
<DiabloBasic> salve a tutti :)
 * Steeler notte
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-07
<Andy80> salve!
<Andy80> tutti a nanna di già :) ?
<Carlin0> இ
<locodir-user> help http://paste.ubuntu.com/590510/
<locodir-user> nessuno?
<yvesBsAs> spetta
<locodir-user> si thx
<yvesBsAs> sudo mkdir /media/disco-sdc
<locodir-user> sono in livecd
<yvesBsAs> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/disco-sdc
<yvesBsAs> se non ricordo male è quello, anche da livecd è uguale
<locodir-user> http://paste.ubuntu.com/590513/
<yvesBsAs> capperi, scusa
<yvesBsAs> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /media/disco-sdc
<locodir-user> non ha dato niente
<locodir-user> figurati ...anzi
<yvesBsAs> vai in /media/disco-sdc e dovrebbe esserci tutto li
<locodir-user> sono zero ...cosa devo fare?
<yvesBsAs> apri il menu in alto a sinistra, la voce in centro
<yvesBsAs> e cerca filesystem, quindi si apre un navigatore file, e trova le cartelle /media e poi all'interno la seconda
<locodir-user> ma io vorrei riavere ubuntu
<locodir-user> non ho capito scusami
<yvesBsAs> haa, ma è diverso allora
<locodir-user> ubuntu non si avviava...
<yvesBsAs> non ti si avvia più?
<locodir-user> non si avvia
<yvesBsAs> ok, che difetto riscontri?
<locodir-user> restava schermo nero ....so che c eraqualcosa che non andava con gnome poi dopo è saltato anche il grub
<locodir-user> ho usato finnix da cd per tentare di riparare ma non è andata bene
<locodir-user> di solito finnix con due comandi metteva apposto ma stavolta non c'è riuscito
<yvesBsAs> devi tentare da livecd ubuntu la procedura di ripristino grub
<yvesBsAs> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<locodir-user> la conosco
<locodir-user> la provo
<yvesBsAs> ma usa la live di ubuntu, non altre
<locodir-user> al secondo comando mi da questo messaggio:  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<locodir-user> si adesso sono sulla live di ubuntu
<yvesBsAs> strano, fdisk lo avevi dato da li?
<locodir-user> sudo fdisk -l  va ok
<yvesBsAs> dimmi cosa ti risponde
<yvesBsAs> sudo parted -l
<locodir-user> ma sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt     mi da quel messaggio
<locodir-user> http://paste.ubuntu.com/590521/
<yvesBsAs> è a posto, stramba la cosa
<yvesBsAs> prova a riavviare con la livecd, magari c'è qualche cosa inceppata, e per prima cosa cerchi di montare la partizione
<locodir-user> cioè ora da qui riavvio e provo a vedere se parte ubutnu?
<yvesBsAs> no, parti di nuovo con la live
<locodir-user> a allora ritorno...nel pastebin ho dimenticato l'ultima riga : Error: /dev/fd0: unrecognised disk label
<locodir-user> torno subito
<yvesBsAs> quello è il floppy, lo da a quasi tutti :D
<locodir-user> non mi abbandonare perfavore :)
<yvesBsAs> no, ti aspetto, tranqui
<locodir-user> eccomi
<yvesBsAs> ok, provato?
<locodir-user> riprovo a ripristinare grub?
<yvesBsAs> si, dai il comando che dava errore, non dovrebbe risponderti nulla
<yvesBsAs> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<yvesBsAs> in pratica, se accetta il comando lo esegue, non risponde, se ha un problema ti segnala l'errore
<locodir-user> niente  quando do questa riga: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt mi esce quell errore
<locodir-user> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or s
<yvesBsAs> prova una cosa
<yvesBsAs> sudo mkdir /media/sdb
<locodir-user> fatto
<yvesBsAs> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb
<locodir-user> non ha dato nulla
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se da errore
<locodir-user> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<yvesBsAs> prova
<yvesBsAs> sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb
<locodir-user> sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<yvesBsAs> ls -lh /dev/sdb1
<yvesBsAs> cosa risponde?
<locodir-user> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 17 2011-04-07 01:08 /dev/sdb1
<yvesBsAs> non capisco cosa sia inceppato O_o..
<locodir-user> figurati io ..
<yvesBsAs> apri daalla live il programma gparted
<locodir-user> si
<yvesBsAs> deve essere in sistema
<locodir-user> trovato
<yvesBsAs> una volta fatto, in alto seleziona il sdb
<locodir-user> ci sono
<locodir-user> su db1 c'è un segno esclamativo
<yvesBsAs> in accessori, fai uno screen shot e uppa l'immagine su
<yvesBsAs> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<yvesBsAs> poi mi pasti il link
<locodir-user> http://imagebin.org/146952
<yvesBsAs> incredibile.. non ho mai usato ext4, ma a memoria non ho mai visto una strapalata del genere, spetta
<locodir-user> è una cosa grave?
<yvesBsAs> non lo so, sinceramente, prova a dare
<yvesBsAs> sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<yvesBsAs> vedi se riporta errori
<yvesBsAs> cioè, nulla segnala errore, ma sembra che ci sia, ergo uno contraddice l'altro, è la prima volta che ci sbatto il muso O_o
<locodir-user> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590525/
<locodir-user> mi fa una domanda
<yvesBsAs> si, dai "s" a quella e successive
<yvesBsAs> ripara gli errori che segnala
<locodir-user> Gruppo descriptor 1839 checksum is invalid.  SISTEMATO. sistemato sistemato ....
<yvesBsAs> si, vai sino alla fine
<locodir-user> Passo 1: Controllo di inode, blocco(i) e dimensioni Error while reading over extent tree in inode 10751073: Corrupt extent header Azzera inode<s>?
<yvesBsAs> probabile ne segnali parecchi
<locodir-user> che metto?
<yvesBsAs> sempre s
<locodir-user> tutti tutti
<yvesBsAs> si
<yvesBsAs> si rischia di perdere un pò di dati, ma se non li ripari non puoi accedere al disco, speramu ben..
<locodir-user> Inode 10751088, i_bloccos is 141733920802, dovrebbe essere 32.  Sistema<s>? sì     Running additional passes to resolve bloccos claimed by more than one inode... Pass 1B: Rescanning for multiply-claimed bloccos
<locodir-user> sta cercando ancora
<yvesBsAs> si, sicuramente son parecchi, lascialo fare
<yvesBsAs> si è per caso spento di botto (o mancata la luce), oppure hai dovuto resettare?
<locodir-user> si mi capita da mesi di resettare ma non ha mai fatto questo....si cmq ho resettato  oltre che aver premuto i 3 tasti piu volte
<yvesBsAs> allora è a causa di quello, ext4 non digerisce per nulla quello, a dirla tutta, manco troppo gli altri filesystem, se diventa una procedura ricorrente
<locodir-user> r
<locodir-user> IL FILESYSTEM E' STATO MODIFICATO
<locodir-user>  252096/15073280 files (0.3% non-contiguous)
<yvesBsAs> ok, ha terminato, quindi?
<locodir-user> 18707275/60281856 blocks
<locodir-user> siù
<locodir-user> si
<yvesBsAs> oki, ora prova il comando che ti dava errore
<locodir-user> adesso per il grub non lo ha piu dato l errore..
<yvesBsAs> ok, fermo
<yvesBsAs> apri di nuovo il menu, naviga in /mnt e vedi se ci son le cartelle
<locodir-user> ho scritto questo per il momento mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<yvesBsAs> si, quello è normale
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se vedi le cartelle, apri la cartella /home/tuo-utente e vedi se ci sono le tue cose
<locodir-user> sono in live
<locodir-user> c'è home e poi ubuntu
<yvesBsAs> poco importa, se hai montato sdb1 hai montato l'hd di linux, deve esserci
<yvesBsAs> no, in filesystem, vai in /mnt
<yvesBsAs> li vedi le cartelle
<locodir-user> non c'è piu
<locodir-user> manca l hd il file sistem.. forse dopo che ho dato mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt è sparito
<yvesBsAs> no, spetta
<yvesBsAs> dai
<yvesBsAs> nautilus /mnt
<yvesBsAs> nel terminale
<locodir-user> si è aperta
<yvesBsAs> vai nella home/tuo utente
<locodir-user> ora c'è la cartella del mio user
<yvesBsAs> ok, c'è tutto dentro?
<locodir-user> mnt non so dove sia
<Doomx> ciao
<Doomx> ragazzi una domanda insolita
<locodir-user> uto c'è e ci sono le mie cartelle
<Doomx> qualcuno di voi utilizza phpbb???
<yvesBsAs> lascia perdere mnt, l'importante che ci siano i tuoi dati
<locodir-user> si ci sono
<yvesBsAs> locodir-user, ora fai un tentativo, riavvia il pc e prova ad avviare da grub, se non va torni con la livecd
<yvesBsAs> ti aspetto
<yvesBsAs> Doomx, no, mai usato
<locodir-user> prima continuo il ripristino del grub?
<yvesBsAs> no, riavvia e vedi se per caso parte
<locodir-user> ok arrivo
<locodir-user> scusami ma da live non si apriva ubuntu
<yvesBsAs> LOL
<locodir-user> cioè firefox
<yvesBsAs> haa, ok
<yvesBsAs> ma il grub ti appare?
<locodir-user> grub si
<yvesBsAs> se selezioni ubuntu cosa fa?
<locodir-user> carica carica e proprio sul punto che dovrebbe apparire il desk diventa grigio ma il monitor resta acceso....io credo sia dovuto a gnome   .....spesso avevo problemi con compiz e metacity che dovevo cambiarli per far ricomparire i contorni delle finestre
<yvesBsAs> ok, allora grub funziona, inutile ripristinarlo
<locodir-user> si grub è ripartito
<yvesBsAs> ascolta, dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> sudo  mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<yvesBsAs> quindi entra nella tua cartella utente
<yvesBsAs> nautilus /mnt
<locodir-user> ok
<yvesBsAs> una volta che ci sei, dai la combinazione dei tasti ctrl + h
<yvesBsAs> ti appaiono le cartelle nascoste, ti faccio resettare gnome, se è una qualche impostazione personale dovrebbe bastare
<locodir-user> ho fatto le finestre e i file hanno avuto un lampeggio e poi nulla piu
<yvesBsAs> dovresti vedere dei nomi con un . (punto) davanti
<locodir-user> si
<yvesBsAs> ok, na scusa, da user non puoi, chiudi nautilus e dai di nuovo
<yvesBsAs> gksudo nautilus /mnt
<yvesBsAs> e torna nella cartella utente, quindi ctrl + h
<locodir-user> si
<yvesBsAs> ora cerca le cartelle che ti segnalo, le selezioni (1 click sopra) e poi dai i tasti shift + canc
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se ci sei
<locodir-user> si
<Doomx> cosa fa quella combinazione... cancella?
<yvesBsAs> si, senza passare dal cestino, occhio
<yvesBsAs> locodir-user, ora seleziona la cartella .compiz e cancellala
<Doomx> a ok
<yvesBsAs> dimmi quando ci sei
<locodir-user> non si cancella
<yvesBsAs> cosa ti dice? un errore?
<locodir-user> nulla
<yvesBsAs> fai un refresh della finestra, mi sa che dorme :P
<locodir-user> sempre li
<locodir-user> cè  una X sulla cartella
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, fai un click destro su di lei, seleziona proprietà
<Doomx> prova dalla shell con :  sudo rm /home/nomeutente/.compiz
<yvesBsAs> dimmi (esattamente) cosa c'è scritto in "posizione"
<yvesBsAs> Doomx, è da livecd, non è in "home"
<Doomx> aaaa
<Doomx> scusa
<locodir-user> mnt home uto
<Doomx> il disco mi sa che lo dovrebbe montare con qualche nome-codice
<Doomx> basta che ci naviga dentro con la shell
<Doomx> e fa tuto da li
<yvesBsAs>  /mnt/home/uto ?
<Doomx> forse dovrebbe trovarlo dentro /mnt
<locodir-user> si
<locodir-user> non posso usare le barre diagonali
<yvesBsAs> ok, chiudi nautilus e dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo rm -R /mnt/home/uto/.compiz
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se passa o se da errore
<Doomx> locodir non hai le barre neanche da shell?
<locodir-user> tolta ok!
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo rm -R /mnt/home/uto/.config
<locodir-user> fatto
<yvesBsAs> sudo rm -R /mnt/home/uto/.gnome2
<locodir-user> ok
<locodir-user> gnome2_private ?
<yvesBsAs> no, quella no
<locodir-user> ok
<yvesBsAs> sudo rm -R /mnt/home/uto/.nautilus
<yvesBsAs> sudo rm -R /mnt/home/uto/.pulse
<yvesBsAs> sudo rm -R /mnt/home/uto/.thumbnails
<locodir-user> ok
<yvesBsAs> sudo rm -R /mnt/home/uto/.themes
<locodir-user> fatto
<yvesBsAs> dovrebbe bastare, riavvia il sistema da grub, vedi se ti lascia accedere
<locodir-user> ok a dopo
<yvesBsAs> dovresti avere il desk di default
<Doomx> ammazza a quest'ora ci andate sul pesante ahaha
<yvesBsAs> quando ce vò, ce vò :XD
<Doomx> haah
<Doomx> :)
<Doomx> non è ancora tornato
<Doomx> sarà segno buono?
<Doomx> :)
<locodir-user> rieccomi
<yvesBsAs> ecchilo :P
<locodir-user> non va
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, maledetto gnomo, spetta, proviamo con un nuovo user
<yvesBsAs> ti funzia la stampante?
<locodir-user> sempre come prima appare lo sfondo fiola del caricamento e poi torna grigia
<yvesBsAs> da livecd, intendo
<yvesBsAs> locodir-user, ma arrivi alla finestra di login o no?
<locodir-user> l avevo tolto il login
<locodir-user> andava subito sul deskttop
<Doomx> però se metti un adduser
<Doomx> forse
<yvesBsAs> ok, ti funzia la stampante?
<Doomx> dovrebbe proporti la scelta
<locodir-user> lampeggia di uno sfondo viola come ha sempre fatto.... ma poi diventa grigio con il monitor acceso
<yvesBsAs> spero non siano i driver video, ma vediamo
<locodir-user> si funziona
<yvesBsAs> ok, ti passo un link in privato, dimmi se si apre la finestra
<glpiana> ola
<OverMe> oh hi
<Odo> Giorno
<V3NOM> ciao a tutti
<cip> ragazzi continuo a non vedere la stampante usb da ubuntu
<cip> stampante usb su pc win xp che condivisa e che eè in rete, da win entro nelle cartelle linux, da linux entro nelle cartelle windows, ma no vede la stampante che e correttamente condivisa visto che la uso da altro pc windows che è in rete.... la rete e settata in automatico senza ip ai pc, prima funzionavaa perfettamente il tutto se guastato dopo un aggiornamento linux
<cip> quando vaccio aggiungi stampante, stampante tramite samba e faccio cerca mi risponde : nessuna stampante condivisa
<Guest73314> Buongiorno a tutti. Scusate, non me ne intendo molto ma mi servirebbe aiuto riguardo il seguente errore durante la ricerca aggiornamenti: <<<   W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found   >>> Son sono stata proprio capace di capire e risolvere da sola. Grazie a chi volesse aiutarmi
<Holden> Guest73314, sicuramente in passato avevi aggiunto qualche archivio esterno (ppa) e adesso ha qualche problema a raggiungerlo. non è nulla di grave, da synaptic puoi sistemare in un attimo
<Guest73314> in che modo per favore? Grazie
<Holden> Guest73314, sistema / amministrazione / sorgenti software
<Holden> poi vai nella scheda altro software
<Holden> di sicuro dovrai disabilitare uno di quelli
<Guest73314> ok, ho 3 ppa launchpad ora provo
<Guest73314> perfetto! togliendoli tutti ho risolto. Ora proverò per esclusione a capire se il problema stava solo su uno di quei 3. Mi chiedo però come capire a quale software si riferiva, perchè immagino ora avrò un pacchetto obsoleto, che son riceverà aggiornamenti futuri. Giusto?
<Guest73314> volevo scrivere "NON riceverà..."
<Holden> Guest73314, si, disabilitandolo non avrai più la possibilità di aggiornare i pacchetti provenienti da quel ppa
<Holden> più che altro devi capire perchè ha smesso di funzionare
<Holden> potrebbe essere anche un problema temporaneo
<massimo18> Buon giorno
<Holden> Guest73314, apri il gestore pacchetti e in basso fai click su Origine
<Holden> Guest73314, potrai vedere quali pacchetti provenivano da quel ppa
<Francesco1187> buongiorno a tutti, ho il seguente problema: quando installo gli aggiornameni (da gestore aggiornamenti) si blocca e mi dà il seguente messaggio: L'azione potrebbe richiedere l'installazione di pacchetti da sorgenti non autenticate.
<Francesco1187> nei dettagli invece: dbus dbus-x11 gnome-screensaver libdbus-1-3 libdbus-1-dev libsyncdaemon-1.0-1 linux-firmware python-ubuntuone-client software-center transmission-common transmission-gtk ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client-gnome
<Guest73314> sarà almeno 1 mese che lo porto avanti e credo sia successivo a smanettamenti vari per cercare di far "collaborare" una tavoletta grafica Wacom (senza successo)
<massimo18> Francesco1187: hai robaccia nei repo
<Francesco1187> come sistemo?
<massimo18> Francesco1187: se hai repo non ufficiali toglili
<glpiana> Francesco1187, chiudi il gestore e apri un terminale
<glpiana> Francesco1187, scrivi: sudo apt-get update     e copia tutto su pastebin ch evediamo
<glpiana> !paste | Francesco1187
<ubot-it> Francesco1187: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Francesco1187> http://paste.ubuntu.com/590628/
<glpiana> Francesco1187, hai un po' di roba esterna. prova comunque a dare: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> Francesco1187, se installa senza problemi, bene, altrimenti copia su pastebin qaunto esce
<Francesco1187> ok, sta installando
<Guest73314> Holden, ti ringrazio tantissimo, ho imparato qualcosa di nuovo. Controllerò meglio ma credo fossero relativi a Wine1.2 oppure Ubuntu-Tweak. Grazie per la gentilezza ed il tuo tempo, ti auguro una bellissima giornata! Saluti a tutti
<Holden> Guest73314, di niente, buona giornata :)
<Guest73314> :)
<Francesco1187> ok, ha finito
<Francesco1187> ora devo fare qualcosa?
<glpiana> Francesco1187, possibile che tu debba fare un reboot se si è colorato il tastino in alto a destra
<Francesco1187> quale tastino?
<Francesco1187> devo riavviare il pc?
<Claudinux> 'giorno
<inesperto> buongiorno a tutti ho un problema,quando apro le risorse mi da' sempre un messaggio in rosso e mi dice che devo controllare la posizione giusta qualcuno sa' dirmi qualcosa?
<inesperto> buongiorno a tutti ho un problema,quando apro le risorse mi da' sempre un messaggio in rosso e mi dice che devo controllare la posizione giusta qualcuno sa' dirmi qualcosa?
<jester-> inesperto: spiegati meglio
<inesperto> si praticamente se apro risorse per andare nella home omusica o nelle varie opzioni mi apre una finestra con una scritta in rosso che dice che e' una directory e poi dice Controllare di aver digitato correttamente la posizione e riprovare.
<jester-> inesperto: prova un po ad usare accessori/cartella home
<inesperto> non c'e' in accessori
<jester-> inesperto: usi gnome?
<inesperto> no ubuntu 10.10
<inesperto> volevo istallare office e sto' seguendo una guida ma siccome ci sono dei file da rinominare sono bloccato perche' non si apre niente
<jester-> inesperto: c'è già di serie opneoffice
<jester-> inesperto: e per pacioccare fuori dalla home servono i permessi di amminitratore che hai con sudo o cpn gksu mautilus per il filemanager
<inesperto> si lo so' ma era per provare a capire un po' di cose
<jester-> inesperto: installare roba esterna è sovente un buon mezzo per fottere il sistema
<inesperto> ok ma comunque c'e' un problema non so' cosa sia ma non riesco ad aprire le risorse,li non dovrebbero servire permessi
<jester-> inesperto: usa cartella home (nautilus) ed i permessi al di fuori della home servono comunque
<inesperto> scusa la mia ignoranza ma nautilus cos'e'
<inesperto> forse mi sono spiegato male,se io voglio aprire la cartella musica vado su risorse e musica a quel punto mi apre la cartella ma con una scritta rossa te la copio «/home/sa/Musica» è una directory. Controllare di aver digitato correttamente la posizione e riprovare.
<inesperto> e questo me lo fa' con tutte le altre opzioni qui non dovrebbero chiedermi permessi particolari se no come lo uso io il pc?
<jester-> inesperto: apri un terminale
<inesperto> si
<jester-> inesperto: scrivi nautilus e batti enter
<jester-> quello che si apre è il file manager e nei meu lo chiamano cartella home
<jester-> nei menu*
<inesperto> ok cosi si e' aperta
<jester-> cercalo che sta nei menu
<inesperto> non lo trovo pero' grazie cosi' almeno posso aprire
<jester-> inesperto: che menu hai in alto a sinistra
<inesperto> applicazioni risorse sistema
<jester-> inesperto: in risorse c'è cartella home
<bigmahat1a> Ciao, ho aggiunto " noapic" al file /etc/default/grub, in fondo alla linea "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=". Ma chiamando "update-grub" mi dice "noapic: not found". Che fare?
<inesperto> si
<jester-> inesperto: quello è nautilus
<jester-> bigmahat1a: fa vedere nel pastebin cat /etc/default/grub
<inesperto> si c'e' tutto nelle risorse ma da li non mi fa' entrare ma se digito da terminale si apre
<bigmahat1a> jester-: ho cambiato sulo quella riga.. te la mostro
<jester-> !paste | bigmahat1a
<ubot-it> bigmahat1a: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bigmahat1a> http://pastebin.com/DvAf9Q1x
<jester-> bigmahat1a: hai sbagliato riga, lo devi aggiungere a GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash noapic"
<jester-> bigmahat1a: rimetti l'altra come prima ""
<bigmahat1a> stupido me.. certo, l'ho messo fuori dagli apici :(
<jester-> bigmahat1a: la riga non è quella
<bigmahat1a> come no?
<bigmahat1a> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<bigmahat1a> non e' lei?
<jester-> si si hai ragione
<bigmahat1a> e' la stessa che mi hai scritto tu...
<bigmahat1a> beh grazie 1000 cmq
<bigmahat1a> ora lo provo
<bigmahat1a> ciao
<Andy80> salve a tutti
<inesperto> jester scusami ancora,ho notato che quando apro da risorse la catrella la chiama  home - gedit e aprendo da terminale non c'e' gedit
<jester-> inesperto: gedit e enter
<jester-> o clicca editor di testo nel menu
<Andy80> scusate la domanda forse un po' OT: non ho bisogno di assistenza, volevo solo sapere se c'è un canale apposito dove si puo' parlare piu' a livello di "community" ed in particolare del UDS. Vi ringrazio :)
<inesperto> si
<inesperto> cosa devo fare nell'editor di testo?
<jester-> <inesperto> jester scusami ancora,ho notato che quando apro da risorse la catrella la chiama  home - gedit e aprendo da terminale non c'e' gedit
<jester-> inesperto: lo hai tirato in ballo tu gedit
<bigmahat1a> mi sapreste consigliare un programma che gestisca il downclocking del processore, lo spegnimento dei dischi, l'abbasamento della luminosita' dello schermo?
<bigmahat1a> sono su un Dell m101z con 10.04
<inesperto> si scusami ma ho notato che aprendo dal terminale non viene scritto e invece aprendo da risorse si non centra nulla?
<bigmahat1a> oppure un programma che mi permetta di farlo a mano..
<buzzyal73> ciao a tutti, come posso settare di default sul mio ubuntu 10.04 il collegamento a una cartella di un altro pc collegato in rete al mio?
<jester-> !samba | buzzyal73
<ubot-it> buzzyal73: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<jester-> !nfs | buzzyal73
<ubot-it> buzzyal73: nfs is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Nfs
<enzotib> !info laptop-mode-tools
<ubot-it> laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.52-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 117 kB, installed size 520 kB
<enzotib> bigmahat1a, guarda qui ^^
<bigmahat1a> mh.. grazie
<bigmahat1a> enzotib: ok, installato. Ora come lo lancio pero?
<inesperto> ora devo scappare ti ringrazio moltissimo soprattuttoper la pazienza jester sicuramente ripassero' per qualcos'altro ciao e buonagiornata a tutti
<buzzyal73> ok, grazie, sto provando.. ma quale "samba" devo scaricare dal repository?
<buzzyal73> gadmin-samba?
<enzotib> bigmahat1a, con dpkg -L laptop-mode-tools | grep man, hai l'elenco delle pagine di manuale
<enzotib> bigmahat1a, in /usr/share/doc/laptop-mode-tools trovi altra documentazione
<bigmahat1a> grazie 1000
<esulu_> ciao a tutti
<esulu_> scusatemi ho un problema con il terminale
<esulu_> non mi apre
<esulu_> mi dice Errore nel creare il processo figlio per questo terminale
<esulu_> getpt failed: File o directory non esistente
<esulu_> come devo fare please?
<Andy80> beh....
<Andy80> se uno deve perdere tempo a cercare la risposta su Google (cosa che avrebbe potuto fare benissimo da solo, così come ho appena fatto io) e poi tornare e quello ha già chiuso la chat... la prossima volta /ignore e si arrangia da se.
<miki> ragazzi ho un problema, ho ubuntu 10.10 ed ho installato ff 4, volevo sapere dove salva il video flash in streaming questo nuovo firefox dato che pima erano nella cartella tmp (quindi salvabili) ed adesso non so dove siano finiti...grazie
<glpiana> miki, in .mozilla entra in firefox, poi nel tuo profilo. ci trovi la directory .Cache e lì dovresti vedere il file
<glpiana> miki, ma non è questione di ff4 (su cui qui tra l'altro non c'è supporto) ma della nuova release di flash credo
<miki> glpiana: nella cache non c'è nulla... :(
<glpiana> miki, in che percorso guardi?
<miki> quello che mi hai detto tu
<glpiana> miki, puoi mostrarmelo?
<miki> come?
<glpiana> miki, vabbè, ho visto che invece di essere tutti nella stessa directory i file di cache di firefox son distribuitit in sottocartelle. mettile in ordine di data e aprile fin che non trovi il filmato in questione
<miki> in ordine di data non so cmq qual'è l'ultima....maledetto ff non era + facile prima?
<glpiana> miki, non sai qual è l'ultima data? la più recente in linea di massima
<glpiana> torno
<miki> glpiana: allora?
<glpiana> miki, allora cosa?
<glpiana> miki, ho scritto: torno   dopodichè sono uscito. ora rientro. che mi son perso?
<miki> come faccio a trovare il file? ci sono una marea di sottocartelle e se ne apro una ce ne sono altre....che faccio?
<MM_> salve gente, è la mia prima volta ke faccio ingresso in questa stanza... avrei bisogno di assistenza ubuntu....
<glpiana> miki, apri apri finchè non lo trovi
<glpiana> !aiuto | MM_
<ubot-it> MM_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<miki> vabè ci metto una vita...
<glpiana> miki, non so che dirti
<miki> ok grazie
<MM_> ok
<glpiana> miki, basta restare a firefox 3.6
<miki> magari non sta nella cartella .mozilla ma in un'altro percorso....
<glpiana> miki, prima di dirtelo ho controllato sulla mia installazione
<glpiana> miki, ho fatto partire un video su youtube e poi ho cercato tra le directory ordinate per data. e lo si trova in breve tempo
<miki> ma hai ff 4?
<glpiana> sì
<miki> ok
<mm_> :problema... Ho ubuntu 10.10 e da qualche giorno non si avvia, mi appare la scritta "problema di installazione: i valori predefiniti di gestione alimentazione gnome non sono stati installati correttamente"
<glpiana> mm_, l'ha fatto in seguito a installazioni o aggironamenti?
<glpiana> *aggiornamenti
<mm_> forse aggiornamento
<mm_> devo aggiungere
<glpiana> mm_, avvia in recovery mode e apri un terminale di root. quindi scrivi:  dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> ah aggiungi, sentiamo
<mm_> che da quando ho installato ubuntu nel mio pc molte volte all'avvio si bloccava lo schermo e apparivano delle righe, tant'è ke ero costretto a resettare e se mi andava bene si avviava normalmente
<mm_> credo ke sia un problema di scheda video
<mm_> ma le ho provate tutte
<glpiana> mm_, vabbè. prova intanto a fare come ti ho detto, poi vediamo che schedahai e che si può
<mm_> ok
<mm_> provo subito...
<glpiana> mm_, altra cosa. non usare le k quando scrivi qui
<mm_> ok
<mm_> perdonami se sto perdendo tempo, ma anke la shell adesso mi da problemi. mentre inserisco
<mm_> la password apparte non apparire nulla, mi rimanda a capo
<Scall> mm_: che mentre digiti la password non compaia nulla (ne asterischi ne pallini) è normale nella shell testuale. Se ti dovesse comparire "Login incorrect" significa che hai sbagliato a digitarla.
<mm_> glplana ci sei?
<mm_> glpiama
<enzotib> !tab | mm_
<ubot-it> mm_: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<mm_> grazie scusate
<mm_> stavo parlando mezz'oretta fa con lui
<mm_> x un problema
<enzotib> !tizio | mm_
<ubot-it> mm_: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<mm_> ok, in pratica il mio problema è:  Ho ubuntu 10.10 e da qualche giorno non si avvia, mi appare la scritta "problema di installazione: i valori predefiniti di gestione alimentazione gnome non sono stati installati correttamente"
<mm_> aggiungo.... che da quando ho installato ubuntu nel mio pc molte volte all'avvio si bloccava lo schermo e apparivano delle righe, tant'è ke ero costretto a resettare e se mi andava bene si avviava normalmente
<DiabloBasic> salve a tutti
<glpiana> ola
<roby_> ciaoo glpiana  :)
<glpiana> ola roby_
<ilVice> Ciao come installo gnome 3 su ubuntu 10.10
<brododipollo> salve
<brododipollo> ho un problema con Texmaker mi riavvia ubuntu qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<enzotib> brododipollo, a me funziona regolarmente, avrai sminchiato qualcosa
<brododipollo> infatti
<brododipollo> no volevo solo sapere se c'è un modo per capire che errore mi da
<brododipollo> in modo da riparare
<enzotib> brododipollo, comincia con sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get -f install e sudo dpkg --configure -a
<brododipollo> fatto
<brododipollo> io però credo che sia stata installata male una libreria
<brododipollo> mi aveva dato un errore al momento dell'installazione di texmaker però poi sono riuscito cmq ad installarlo
<enzotib> brododipollo, allora proviamo a rimetterlo: sudo apt-get purge texmaker
<enzotib> brododipollo, poi sudo apt-get autoremove
<enzotib> brododipollo, poi sudo apt-get clean
<enzotib> ed infine sudo apt-get install texmaker
<brododipollo> fatto
<brododipollo> mo provo ad aprire
<brododipollo_> si è riavviato! :(
<enzotib> brododipollo_, ce l'hai gdb?
<brododipollo_> si
<brododipollo_> ho provato gdb texmaker
<brododipollo_> ma si riavvia!
<enzotib> brododipollo_, possiamo fare un'altra verifica, installa debsums
<brododipollo_> cos' è?
<enzotib> brododipollo_, un programma che fa un check delle md5sum di tutti i pacchetti installati
<brododipollo_> fatto
<enzotib> brododipollo_, debsums -cs 2>&1 | tee output
<enzotib> brododipollo_, ci metterà un po'
<brododipollo_> ok sto facendo
<brododipollo_> cmq grazie
<brododipollo_> per adesso mi stanno uscendo delle note tipo "debsums: no md5sums for binutils"
<enzotib> brododipollo_, se non ci dà informazioni utili, proviamo a cancellare i file di configurazione di texmaker dalla tua home
<enzotib> dopo di che ci votiamo alla madonna
<brododipollo_> scusa enzo ma c'è un registro degli errori? un file un modo per sapere perchè ubuntu si è riavviato?
<enzotib> brododipollo_, immagino che se si riavvia non ha il tempo di scrivere niente, comunque potresti guardare in /var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog, /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old e ~/.xsession-errors
<brododipollo_> forse questo...Segmentation fault at address 0x18...ma può essere tutto e niente...
<enzotib> brododipollo_, mica dice che libreria?
<ryuujin> DOMANDA DA UN MILIONE DI DOLLARI: esistono combinazioni di tasti, senza l'uso di CTRL,ALT e i tasti Fn, per chiudere un'applicazione o passare al desktop di gnome mentre un'applicazione è in esecuzione? (senza mouse)
<brododipollo_> ryuujin prova ctrl + z o ctrl + c
<enzotib> molte applicazioni si chiudono con Ctrl-q o al massimo con Ctrl-w in gnome
<brododipollo_> enzo  10: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfe) [0x7fa4c8117d8e] [ 21639.189] 11: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x21409) [0x421409] [ 21639.189] Segmentation fault at address 0x18
<brododipollo_> ecco le righe del registro prima del seg. fault
<enzotib> ryuujin, Win-d mostra il desktop
<enzotib> brododipollo_, questo da quale log?
<brododipollo_> cmq ho finito con debsum... non sono usciti messaggi di errore
<brododipollo_> Xorg.0.log.old
<enzotib> brododipollo_, è l'ultima cosa o dopo di quella ci sono altre righe?
<brododipollo_> ci sono altre righe in cui dice contattare X.org fundation e poi dei close su varie periferiche
<ryuujin> brododipollo_: denghiu.. ma non c'e' CTRL
<ryuujin> enzotib: non c'e' neanche WIN-D
<enzotib> ryuujin, ma che minchia di pc hai?
<ryuujin> però mi correggo, c'è il mouse
<ryuujin> no no... non è un pc.. è un totem che stiamo sviluppando e volevo essere sicuro non ci fossero combinazioni particolari
<enzotib> brododipollo_, find ~ -name '*texmaker*' -delete
<brododipollo_> enzo ma se cancello texmaker e il problema è una libreria non penso che risolvo molto non trovi?
<enzotib> brododipollo_, io la prova la farei
<brododipollo_> lo stesso problema lo avuto con lyx un altro programma di latex
<enzotib> magari nelle impostazioni c'è qualche parametro sbagliato che manda in tilt la libreria
<enzotib> brododipollo_, ma hai tutto standard, sì, oppure hai repo esterni?
<brododipollo_> ho pure dei repo esterni
<enzotib> brododipollo_, per cosa?
<brododipollo_> non ricordo tutto ... posso vedere
<brododipollo_> dei repo tipo fingerprint
<brododipollo_> gloobus
<brododipollo_> poi il resto è standard
<enzotib> brododipollo_, hai fatto il comando find che ti ho dato prima?
<brododipollo_> si
<Etneo> ciao a tutti
<brododipollo_> ciao
<Etneo> ho ubuntu 10.9 bloccato in internet
<brododipollo_> enzo reinstallo?
<brododipollo_> etneo, spiegati meglio!
<enzotib> brododipollo_, e poi hai provato a lanciarlo?
<Etneo> sono con winzoz, nen ne parliamo un macello
<brododipollo_> si non va
<brododipollo_> ;)
<Etneo> jester pensaci tu
<Etneo> spero che winzoz non si imballi da solo
<Etneo> prima che qualcuno mi dia indicazioni
<enzotib> brododipollo_, rispondevi a me?
<brododipollo_> si enzo
<enzotib> brododipollo_, non va significa che si è riavviato?
<brododipollo_> no enzo che non parte proprio abbiamo cancellato tutto!
<brododipollo_> enzo reinstallo?
<enzotib> brododipollo_, l'avevamo anche reinstallato, o almeno io ti avevo dato il comando
<Etneo> ho lanciato sudo pppoeconf me simballato tutto
<enzotib> brododipollo_, [17:08:49] <enzotib> ed infine sudo apt-get install texmaker
<brododipollo_> enzo non ho letto perdonami
<Etneo> ho rilanciato sudo pppoeconf non riconosce nessuna eth
<enzotib> Etneo, ma hai un router?
<Etneo> wgate
<Etneo> di alice
<enzotib> ah, beh, se è alice allora passo
<Etneo> alice gate 2 plus wifi
<roger_> ciao
<Etneo> non vedo nessuna porta eth
<Etneo> prima di lanciare sudo pppoeconf tutto funzionava ma con il solo fatto di lanciare la connessone manualmente
<roger_> ho bisogno di un programma per ubuntu 10.10 che mi consenta di estrapolare formati mp3 dai video...grazie!!
<brododipollo_> enzo, non parte più
<Etneo> ho perso il dx manager network
<roby_> roger_, winff credo lo faccia
<enzotib> brododipollo_, usa gdb, e vedi dove si ferma
<roger_> ..dove lo trovo?
<roby_> roger ubuntu softwere center
<roger_> Un abbraccio...ora vado ad operare..^_^
<brododipollo_> enzo, non mi dice nulla "Program exited normally"
<Etneo> forse debbo formattare il pc?
<enzotib> brododipollo_, non so
<brododipollo_> ok grz cmq smanetto un po
<Etneo> non vedo più dx manager network, coma faccio a farlo riapparire??
<roger_> non funziona!
<roger_> ..che sfiga!
<roby_> roger_, a me funziona
<roger_> puoi dirmi i passaggi che fai?
<lp_> ciao come faccio a sapere la memoria dellla mia scheda video in ubuntu?
<roger_> Una volta aperto il programma...io trascino il video .mp4 nel riquadro bianco e poi?
<roby_> scegli converti in audo
<roby_> profilo dispositivo mp3
<roby_> scegli la cartella di sestinazione e clicca su converti
<Etneo> non vedo più dx manager network, coma faccio a farlo ridevere
<Etneo> nella barra in alto non vedo il segnale della mia wifi e non si connette più
<Etneo> forse non è il momento di chiedere
<Etneo> l'uomo che non sa chiedere
<arone> buona sera a tutti
<arone> ho un problema con un hd di un mio amico dov'era installato win
<arone> un giorno non si è più acceso il pc e all'avvio si sentivano 5-6 bip
<mm_> Ho ubuntu 10.10 e da qualche giorno non si avvia, mi appare la scritta "problema di installazione: i valori predefiniti di gestione alimentazione gnome non sono stati installati correttamente"
<Etneo> non riconosce la scheda video
<arone> ora io l'ho collegato al mio pc, l'ho formattato, ma il gestore dischi mi dice che un settore è danneggiato
<arone> come posso tentare di ripararlo'
<arone> ?
<Bartoloni> etneo: devi riaggiungere la notification area al menu
<Bartoloni> etneo e riavviare
<Etneo> Bartoloni come?
<Etneo> menu della barra in alto?
<Bartoloni> nei vari componenti che puoi jinserire in un pannello.. (il menu o altrei pannelli) c'e' anche la "notiication area" in inglese quella che visualizza lo stato del network e altre robette...
<Etneo> vado sulla barra in alto tasto dx o sx del mouse trovo sta notification area
<Bartoloni> e aggiungi come componente del pannello.. la barra di notifica
<Etneo> ok
<Etneo> provo
<Etneo> barra di notifica
<arone> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<Etneo> vedo
<Etneo> mi disconnetto e vado sulla partizione linux
<Etneo> aihmè per il momento sono con winzoz
<Etneo> un dramma
<mm_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Bartoloni> mm_ prova a rimuovere e rinstallare gnome
<mm_> come posso farlo? da shell?
<arone> nessun altro disponibile?
<Bartoloni> mm_  puoi con la dovuta attenzione, cancellare i paramwetri di personalòizzazoen di gneom per il tuo utente
<mm_> non sono esperto di linux purtroppo, ma cmq ho seguito la procedura descritta in questa pagina (http://polpoinodroidi.com/2010/08/18/solved-problema-gestore-alimentazione/)  ma non è cambiato nulla...
<Bartoloni> mm_: digitando  rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<mm_> aggiungi un dettaglio sul mio problema:  da quando ho installato ubuntu nel mio pc molte volte all'avvio si bloccava lo schermo e apparivano delle righe, tant'è che ero costretto a resettare e se mi andava bene si avviava normalmente
<Bartoloni> mm_ che scheda video hai?
<mm_> nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000]
<mm_> integrata in una scheda madre ASUS K8U-x
<mm_> ho sempre pensato che sia un problema di scheda video
<arone> Bartoloni tu mi puoi aiutare'
<Aizram> mma ufff
<Aizram> mm_, che pc hai?
<mm_> un pc vecchiotto... amd sempron 2500, ram 1gb
<mm_> ora sono su winzoz da un altro pc
<Aizram> e non ti è mai partito bene?
<arone> nessun esperto?
<Aizram> arone, ma che problema hai?
<mm_> in genere parte, ma molto spesso mi dava quel difettuccio dello schermo a righe, anche quando riavviavo
<arone> ho un problema con un hd di un mio amico dov'era installato win
<arone> un giorno non si è più acceso il pc e all'avvio si sentivano 5-6 bip
<arone> ora io l'ho collegato al mio pc, l'ho formattato, ma il gestore dischi mi dice che un settore è danneggiato
<arone> ome posso tentare di ripararlo?
<Aizram> arone, provato con fsck ..... però se è danneggiato mah ....
<arone> sudo fsck /sdb?
<Aizram> e googla per la sintassi
<arone> è in ntfs
<Aizram> ma gparted che ti dice?
<arone> lo posso partizionare tranquillamente
<arone> voglio solo o cercare di riparare il settore o isolarlo
<Aizram> fallo in ext4 e prova a fargli fare fsck vediamo se sistema
<Aizram> mm_, prova sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mm_> me lo aveva consigliato un'altra persona del forum stamattina, lho fatto
<arone> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590878/
<arone> creo un ext2
<Aizram> mm_, e non è cambiato nulla
<mm_> no
<Aizram> hai cambiato qualcosa nel bios?
<mm_> Aizram: ho appena rifatto il comando che mi hai detto tu e riavviato, non cambia nulla
<arone> noù
<mm_> cmq ora devo andare, tornerò a chiedere aiuto in serata
<mm_> grazie cmq
<mm_> buona serata
<nicop> salve
<nicop> c'è qualcuno che sa come fare una copia di backup
<nicop> di un dvd con protezioni css ?
<arone> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590880/
<arone> se digito -p mi dice comando non trovato perchè?
<Aizram> e2fsck: Permesso negato durante l'apertura di /dev/sdb
<Aizram> Serve accesso di tipo r/w al filesystem, o è necessario essere root
<Aizram> usato sudo?
<john_____> ciao ragazzi, nello stesso pc all'avvio posso scegliere se usare vista o ubuntu..ma uso sempre ubuntu..e sempre tutto apposto, oggi il pc si è surriscaldato troppo e si è spento, dopo di che l'ho riacceso e sono entrato su ubuntu ma non mi si avviavano i browser...quindi ho deciso di riavviare e al riavvio ho scelto di entrare al solito con ubuntu ma mi è comparsa questa cosa.....
<john_____> mount: mounting /dev/disk by-uuid/cb632108-dfc3-47cc-8590-531e19bf49f1 on/root
<john_____> e tante altre cose
<john_____> failed: Invalid argument
<john_____> mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory
<john_____> mount: mounting/dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory
<john_____> mount: mounting/sys on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory
<john_____> mount: mounting/proc on /root/proc failde: No such file or directory
<john_____> Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init.
<john_____> No init found. Try passing init=bootarg.
<john_____> BusyBox v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.133-1ubuntu7) bult-in shell(ash)
<john_____> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<john_____> (intramfs)_
<john_____> qualkuno sa cosa devo fare
<john_____> da vista ovviamente...perkè non riesco ad entrare in ubuntu
<john_____> grazie
<john_____> nessuno????
<Scall> john: dovresti fare un controllo del file system per verificare se sono presenti errori e se ci sono ripararli
<john_____> grazie..domanda...come faccio un controllo del file system?..e se ci sono errori come li riparo?
<Scall> john_____: potresti effettuare il controllo tramite live cd (selezionando la modalità di prova all'avvio), se ci sono errori vengono riparati dopo che sono stati individuati. La procedura per verificare è quella che ho scritto io stesso (Ubuntello) qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,449055.msg3527626.html#msg3527626
<arone> Aizram: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590888/
<john_____> grazie mille ci provo
<pippo> ciao, esiste un sistema tipo "stampa unione" per mandare mail diverse a più persone con un "semplice click"?
<Davide_G> pippo, in che senso?
<Davide_G> itendi dire mandare mail simultanee?
<pippo> ciao davide, sì, mail simultanee ma con contenuti un po' diversi: mi spiego meglio:
<arone> dunque?
<pippo> hai presente quando devi stampare delle etichette con gli indirizzi? questi hanno frasi e appunto indirizzi diversi. Esiste una funzione di MS che si chiama stampa unione e permette di prendere da un elenco di nomi e indirizzi
<pippo> e stamparli diversamente da qualche parte (stampa, appunto, ma anche mail)
<pippo> così puoi mandare la stessa mail a più persone ma "incollando" per esempio un indirizzo diverso o un codice diverso
<pippo> ora io devo mandare a tutti i miei soci una mail che comunichi il codice di accesso personale
<pippo> non posso mandare 500 mail a mano...
<Davide_G> mmm
<pippo> esiste un sistema per copiare il testo da una parte - che è uguale per tutti - e il codice personale  - che è diverso per ognuno - ?
<Davide_G> non saprei
<arone> aizram: ?
<pippo> boh, grazie lo stesso.
<arone> adesso sto provando con gsmartcontrol
<arone> 7min alla fine
<pigeta> sera
 * MatteoR Buonaseeera
<ceon1> sera
<linus> ciao a tutti, non riesco più ad entrare in ubuntu, riesco solo ad entrare in windows vista (ho entrambi i sistemi operativi nello stesso pc Dell inspiron 1525) c'è un modo per recuperare alcuni file che ho in ubuntu ma direttamente da windows vista...?
<linus> intendo vedere in che cartella si trova ubuntu e quindi trovare questi file e spostarli sul desktop di windows vista....o cmq una cosa del genere
<Bartoloni> linus c'e' un driver per ext2-ext3 per windows
<Bartoloni> ch epermette la lettura delle partizioni linux
<Bartoloni> ecco: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<linus> nel link ke mi hai dato devo cliccare la voce download?
<linus> dal menù in alto?
<Bartoloni> cmq potrai solo copiarli, non sposatrli, e ' un driver di sola lettura
<linus> si vabene anche solo copiarli perchè poi cancellerò definitivamente ubuntu.....ho installato questo driver .......adesso che faccio?
<Bartoloni> non lo sviluppo io il driver, leggi la sezione faq
<Vincenzo> salve
<Vincenzo> ubuntu 10.10 live non mi riconoesce mouse e tastiera ps2
<Vincenzo> ubuntu 9 invece li riconosce
<Vincenzo> ma voglio installare la 10.10
<Vincenzo> cosa posso fare?
<Vincenzo> se attacco un mouse usb funziona per 2 sec e poi non funziona più
<Vincenzo> se uso windows funzionano sia mouse che tastiera
<[1]ichi> sera a tutti
<[1]ichi> ho un fisso con windows 7 e un netbook con ubuntu, col fisso scarico i film e vorrei vederli col netbook
<[1]ichi> xkè il netbook ha poco spazio
<thetom> [1]ichi: se sei sulla stessa rete installa samba e li vedrai nella smb, però attenzione perchè il wireless non è velocissimo!
<[1]ichi> nn so come fare per mettere una cartella condivisa.. cioè, sono riuscito a configurare Samba, ma per poter vedere le cose devo spostare fisicamente il file in quella cartella
<[1]ichi> eh ma cosi mi occupa spazio anche sul netbook, no?
<[1]ichi> cioè, se un film mi pesa 700 mega, e da fisso sposto nella cartella Pubblica di ubuntu
<[1]ichi> non mi ciuccia spazio anche sul netbook poi?
<thetom> scusa, ho capito male..se non sbaglio sul netbook devi averlo samba per vedere l'smb. no, non occupa spazio, solo quello del programma, i film ti rimangono sul fisso, li vedi in rete
<[1]ichi> ..
<[1]ichi> a me sta andando giù lo spazio però sul netbook XD
<[1]ichi> da 46% a 44% di spazio libero
<[1]ichi> allora ti spiego, io ho gia installato Samba e già configurato la cartella pubblica, che uso qundo voglio spostare dei files tipo immagini, piccoli filmati o programmini che col netbook sarebbe un casino scaricare
<thetom> hai condiviso la cartella dal fisso, giusto?
<[1]ichi> no, dal netbook
<[1]ichi> io ho installato samba sul netbook e seguendo una guida ho messo in condivisione /Pubblica
<[1]ichi> col fisso nn ho ancora capito come diavolo condividere una stramaledetta cartella... c'è il wizard ma non lo capisco
<[1]ichi> speravo di aver gia sistemato cosi, da netbook
<thetom> scusa, ma se tu vuoi vedere il contenuto di una cartella del fisso devi condividere una cartella sul fisso(es documenti/video) e poi andarla a vedere dal portatile, mica il contrario..
<[1]ichi> eh hai ragione anche te XD
<thetom> tasto destro sulla cartella-> proprietà -> condivisione ecc ecc...
<[1]ichi> ok ora provo
<[1]ichi> razie della pazienza intanto XD
<thetom> Prego!
<[1]ichi> senti ma
<[1]ichi> da ubuntu, dove la vedo la rete?
<[1]ichi> cioè.. sai che in windows posso vedere la finestra della mia rete con le cose condivise, gli altri utenti abilitati e così
<[1]ichi> in ubuntu dove le vedo queste cose?
<thetom> risorse-> rete e vedrai il nome del fisso e se ci clicchi sopra le cartelle che hai condiviso.
<[1]ichi> ok spe
<[1]ichi> xkè io sto usando Openbox, nn ho la normale schermata di Gnome
<thetom> ovvero sul netbook hai una macchina virtuale con sopra ubuntu?
<[1]ichi> no
<[1]ichi> nono ho ubuntu sul netbook.. uso openbox come desktop-environment
<[1]ichi> invece che gnome
<[1]ichi> è un DE minimale
<thetom> scusa, mi sono confuso con virtualbox..l'ora è tarda :)
<[1]ichi> ghghgh
<[1]ichi> tranquillo
<[1]ichi> io son sveglio da quasi due giorni consecutivi, sono rincoglionito a livelli stratosferici
<[1]ichi> c'è un modo per vedere la rete da terminale?
<thetom> si, ma non lo conosco, idem per quanto riguarda openbox...ti conviene ripassare domani che ci sarà in linea qualcuno di più esperto...
<[1]ichi> XD
<[1]ichi> ok
<[1]ichi> allora vedo di dormire almeno oggi
<[1]ichi> grazie ancora, notte!
<[1]ichi> ^^
<thetom> prova questo ma non ti assicuro che funzioni... http://blog.chadwollenberg.com/2009/02/21/samba-on-openbox/ buonanotte!!!
<eddigei> qualcuno di voi sta provando gnome 3 per caso?
<thetom> c'è qualcuno che abbia il cms joomla funzionante su ubuntu??
<thetom> Non riesco a fare andare le opzioni per il seo. mi dice che il file configuration php non è scrivibile. ma i permessi sono 775.
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-08
<ciprovo> salve,qualcuno mi sa' dire un programma semplice per craccare le reti wifi?e se c'e' anche una guida di come funziona
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> nuova droga sulle iene
<ci> salve,qualcuno mi dice un programma semplice per craccare reti wifi  con una guida possibilmente
<Claudinux> ci, non si fornisce questo genere di supporto in questo canale
<ci> ok scusate allora
<locodir-user> aiutooo: il file sistem...:Device is mounted and no online capability in fsck tool for file system   ora sono da cdlive
<BetaBrain> sera gente come va?
<locodir-user> male
<BetaBrain> bene :D ..... uno sincero!
<locodir-user> si sinceramente inizio ad averne le OO piene
<BetaBrain> locodir-user, che problema hai ?
<locodir-user> Device is mounted and no online capability in fsck tool for file system
<locodir-user> senza aver fatto nulla di particolare
<locodir-user> si è bloccato e al ravvio non si apre piu ubuntu...resta con delle scritte e poi nulla...
<BetaBrain> be capita ma nulla di che preoccuparsi...... cosa non monta di preciso ? cosa è quel device?
<locodir-user> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591015/
<locodir-user> sdb1
<locodir-user> ieri sera è successo piu o meno la stessa cosa...
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> in quel HD cosa hai?
<BetaBrain> cose importanti?
<locodir-user> prima è sparita il contorno delle finestre poi skipe non si avviava e chiedeva di reinstallarlo e dopo un po sparisce il desk senza una ragione...
<locodir-user> ma avrò fatto 10 masterizzazioni e tante installazioni...
<locodir-user> io rimpiango la versione 8 che funzionava tanto bene..
<BetaBrain> veniamo al dunque
<BetaBrain> locodir-user, che cosa hai in quel HD sdb 250 GB ?
<locodir-user> ma vorrei tenerlo ....ho dei miei testi e dei programmi installati come virtualbox e  altro..
<locodir-user> stavo sperimentando applicazioni con wine e jack e cose simili
<BetaBrain> ok secondo me se riesci salva i dati importanti e formatta
<BetaBrain> già che stavi sperimentando mi faccio un idea :)
<roby_> locodir-user, prima forse potresti provare a fare un chdisk con gparted
<roby_> ma non chiedermi come si fa
<roby_> l'ho sentito dire nel canale
<BetaBrain> locodir-user, poi che tentativi hai fatto per leggere quel hd?
<roby_> poi per farti gli esperimenti con wine
<roby_> ti suggerisco
<roby_> di crearti un desktop con wine, almeno se si blocca forzi l'uscita da wine
<roby_> locodir-user, prova domani, magari qualcuno sa
<roby_> buona notte a tutti
<locodir-user> ho usato finnix e fsck /dev/sdb1   e  fsck -f /dev/sdb1 +
<roby_> e nulla ?
<roby_> non sei riuscito a farlo ripartire ?
<locodir-user> poi ho tentato dal ripristino di tentare di riparare i file danneggiati ma si è bloccato
<locodir-user> e non ho riparato
<locodir-user> ma non è servito perchè mi chiedeva di riparare....
<locodir-user> non riparte...ieri ci sono riuscito ma mi hanno aiutato qui..
<roby_> bene, torna dormani, vedi se puoi riparare e poi fatti il desktop in wine 800x600 cosi casomai forzo l'uscita da wine
<locodir-user> non capisco cosa causa questo casino anche perchè io non faccio cose strane ..
<roby_> se vuoi usare windows usa windows
<roby_> usa ubuntu con le sue applicazioni e wine per qualcosa di cui non puoi fare a meno
<locodir-user> penso sia dovuto o a gnome o a compiz metacity o alla  mia scheda grafica che è sempre stata particolarmente ostica ma non saltava prima ..
<roby_> altrimenti usi virtualbox
<roby_> ti si è bloccato wine o no ?
<locodir-user> wine non era aperto
<BetaBrain> locodir-user, ascolta
<locodir-user> si ti leggo
<ubuntu> http://bit.ly/25lqMa
<BetaBrain> lascia stare da quanto ho capito quel hd ne sta soffrendo parecchie :D consiglio di formattarlo e riutilizzarlo meglio....... poi che scheda grafica hai o usi?
<locodir-user> geforce 7600 gs
<roby_> notte a tutti , alla prossima :)
<locodir-user> ciao
<locodir-user> provo a riavviare e vediamo se si è ripreso,....
<BetaBrain> tenta
<paky1111> ciao
<paky1111> ciao qualcuno sa dirmi cos'è disc usage analizer?
<paky1111> ciao qualcuno e' in linea?
<paky1111> qualcuno sa cos'è il disk usage analizer?
<Claudinux> paky1111, come dice il nome "Analizzatore utilizzo disco"
<paky1111> ok pero' perche' mi parte da solo?
<paky1111> poi c'è il gstore di aggiornamenti che mi da quest'errore:L'avanzamento necessita di 591M di spazio libero sul disco «/»: liberare almeno altri 545M di spazio sul disco «/». Svuotare il cestino e rimuovere i pacchetti temporanei di precedenti installazioni con il comando «sudo apt-get clean».
<paky1111> come faccio?Scusate ma e' il terzo giorno che ho linux quindi non lo uso ancora bene
<Claudinux> paky1111, hai il disco pieno
<paky1111> cosa posso fare per liberare un po di spazio?
<Claudinux> paky1111, apri un terminale e digita sudo apt-get clean
<paky1111> ok adesso
<paky1111> ho messo la password e' ho premuto invio
<paky1111> rirovo ad installare gi aggiornamenti ma mi da lo stesso errore
<paky1111> ?
 * ubuntu guarda beverly hill su italia 1
<yvesBsAs> paky1111, ho letto ora, ti sta chiedendo di liberare 545 Mb dalla root!!!!
<paky1111> si
<yvesBsAs> ma come hai installato, scusa?
<paky1111> ho installato ubunto 10.10 da windows vista
<paky1111> ho masterizzato il file.iso e poi ho fatto partire ilcd
<yvesBsAs> frena, quando avvii il pc, prima vedi una schermata di windows, poi se prendi ubuntu ti appare grub?
<paky1111> scusa non ho capito
<ubuntu> confermo....
<paky1111> io avvio il pc e mi esce un menu
<yvesBsAs> quando accendi il pc, che schermata hai?
<paky1111> tra cui posso scegliere fra ubuntu e vista ma ci sono anche altre 2voci che non so cosa sono
<frigOvuotO> sono riuscito a rientrare nel sistema ma c'è un ma...
<ubuntu> sono le voci che ti suggerisco in che modalita mi vuoi..ù
<frigOvuotO> ....appena ho aperto il terminale è sparito il contorno delle finestre
<paky1111> cosa mi consigli di fare?
<yvesBsAs> paky1111, sei su ubuntu, ora?
<ubuntu> ti ho levato il server dell finestre xche sei cattivo
<paky1111> si
<yvesBsAs> dai un comando che ti passo adesso nel terminale, il risultato lo copi incolli sul sito
<yvesBsAs>  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yvesBsAs> e ci passi il link
<frigOvuotO> yves ciao
<yvesBsAs> sudo fdisk -l
<yvesBsAs> (trattino elle minuscola)
<frigOvuotO> dici a me?
<yvesBsAs> frigOvuotO, ciao, no
<frigOvuotO> a ok
<yvesBsAs> per te, frigOvuotO , puoi disattivare gli effetti, mi sa che son loro ad impallarti il desk
<frigOvuotO> i 3d?
<paky1111> ok ho inserito il comando nel terminale
<paky1111> quello che e' uscito fuori lo copio e lo incollo nel sito?
<yvesBsAs> frigOvuotO, sistema -> preferenze -> aspetto -> effetti -> nessuno
<yvesBsAs> si paky1111 , poi ci passi il link alla pagina
<frigOvuotO> ho fatto come mi dici ....to guarda sono tornati i contorni alle finestre....grazie...
<yvesBsAs> si, è un classico, magari avevi un impostazione un pò azzardata ed ha sclerato :P
<paky1111> adesso mi va su Launchpad Login Service  e mi dice di fare log in
<yvesBsAs> ??
<paky1111>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21  	  Disco /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 byte 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 19457 cilindri Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Identificativo disco: 0xc92614b3  Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1               
<paky1111> questa è la schermata che mi esce sul terminale
<paky1111> l'ho inserita nel link k mi hai dato
<yvesBsAs> paky1111, no, aspetta, li manca parecchia roba
<yvesBsAs> copia ed incolla tutto nella pagina
<yvesBsAs> metti il tuo nick, e dai sul pulsante ""paste
<yvesBsAs>  "Paste!"
<yvesBsAs> in fondo
<paky1111> si ok poi mi va su http://paste.ubuntu.com/591029/
<yvesBsAs> perfetto, è quello, aspetta
<yvesBsAs> paky1111, mettimi sullo stesso sito cosa ti risponde il comando
<yvesBsAs> sudo parted -l
<yvesBsAs>  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<paky1111> Adesso e' cosi' http://paste.ubuntu.com/591030/
<paky1111> scusa ma sono un po imbranato quindi ti chiedo scusa se non ti capisco a volo
<yvesBsAs> no, son giusto comandi che mi permettono di vedere il partizionamento del disco e capire che succede
<yvesBsAs> e su quel disco c'è dell'assurdo O_o
<yvesBsAs> hai 160 Gb, 7,5 Gb con Windows, 3 Gb con Linux e 149 Gb di Windows
<yvesBsAs> certo che con solo 3 Gb per linux non installi un gran chè..
<paky1111> cioe' ?
<yvesBsAs> cioè la partizione di Linux è "fisicamente" troppo piccola
<paky1111> adesso cosa m tocca fare?
<yvesBsAs> hai seven?
<paky1111> no vista
<paky1111> scusa ma perche' windows e' diviso in 2(149Gb e 7,5GB)?
<yvesBsAs> a naso direi che la partizione 1 è quella di ripristino
<yvesBsAs> quella da 7,5 gb, appunto
<paky1111> devo rifare tutto da capo?
<paky1111> devo rifare tutto da capo?
<yvesBsAs> non me la sento di farti fare manovre li sopra, bisognerebbe eliminare la partizione di linux, liberare spazio riducendo quella di Windows e quindi reinstallare linux
<yvesBsAs> ma li windows è silla partizione 3, e la 2 è estesa..
<paky1111> ci proviamo?
<paky1111> se mi dai una mano forse ci riesco basta che mi guidi
<yvesBsAs> non ho mai toccato vista, temo di farti saltare la sua installazione
<paky1111> capito
<paky1111> c sono altre soluzioni?
<yvesBsAs> controlla nel menu sistema, vedi se trovi un programma gparted
<paky1111> e se compro un hdisk esterno puo' essermi utile?
<yvesBsAs> vedi se c'è gparted, devo vedere un immagine per essere sicuro sul da farsi
<yvesBsAs> sistema -> amministrazione -> editor di partizioni gparted
<paky1111> non c'è
<yvesBsAs> proviamo ad installarlo, dovresti avere abbastanza spazio
<yvesBsAs> dai da terminale
<paky1111> ok
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install gparted
<paky1111> ok l'ho lanciato anche
<paky1111> adesso
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora fai un print screen (applicazioni -> accessori -> cattura schermata) e salvati l'immagine sul desktop
<yvesBsAs> poi la invii su questo sito:
<yvesBsAs> http://imagebin.ca/
<yvesBsAs> e ci passi il link
<yvesBsAs> paky1111, scusa, sbagliato link, il sito è:
<yvesBsAs>  http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<paky1111> http://imagebin.org/147094 ecco qua
<yvesBsAs> ok, me lo immaginavo, ti riassumo la situazione
<ubuntu> with /exec come posso postare il risultato in chat?
<yvesBsAs> vedi nella lista /dev/sda3?
<paky1111> gparted mi da anche /dev/sdb e' dice non alloccato
<yvesBsAs> quello è windows, ha un punto esclamativo, e quindi non ci penso a fartelo toccare
<yvesBsAs> sdb deve essere una chiavetta, oppure una sd
<paky1111> cpt
<paky1111> si ho visto
<yvesBsAs> ora, se hai il disco di installazione di Windows Vista (non ripristino, ma installazione), la cosa migliore sarevve levare tutto, installare windows su una partizione da 60 Gb ed usare il resto per Linux
<yvesBsAs> ma se non c'è il famigerato DVD (e quasi nessuno ce l'ha..) è un bel casino..
<paky1111> no il cd non c'è l'ho :-)
<paky1111> il dvd cosa sarebbe?
<yvesBsAs> spetta, un idea, mi pare che vista avesse un sistema di partizionamento suo, c'è nel tuo
<yvesBsAs> ?
<paky1111> non lo so?
<paky1111> ma reinstallato windows perdero' tutti i dati?
<yvesBsAs> si, per quello non te lo voglio far toccare brutalmente..
<yvesBsAs> paky1111, apro una conversazione privata per un link, accetta
<paky1111> ok
<yvesBsAs> paky1111,  la hai vista?
<paky1111> no
<paky1111> non ho visto niente
<yvesBsAs> sei con il browser?
<paky1111> si
<paky1111> mozilla
<yvesBsAs> non vedi una seconda scheda che si è attivata, in alto?
<paky1111> no
<yvesBsAs> adesso?
<paky1111> niente
<ubuntu>  bee, but we know nothing at all about the habits of the oyster.  It seems
<ubuntu>  almost certain that we have been choosing the wrong time for studying the
<ubuntu>  oyster.
<ubuntu>   -- Mark Twain, "Pudd'nhead Wilson's Calendar"
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<freefly> Ciao a tutti, dovrei far spegnere il pc senza che si metta in stand-by quando il livello della batteria diventa critico: come posso fare?
<freefly> Se vado su "Gestione alimentazione" l'opzione "Quando la carica della batteria è critica: NON FARE NULLA" è sparita (nel senso che nelle versioni precedenti alla 10.10 c'era...)
<freefly> ok risolto da "Editor di configurazione"
<Guest95821> \qualcuno mi può aiutare con una chiavetta
<Guest95821> ???? please!!!
<Guest95821> scusate c'e qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi ad installare una chiavetto onda su ubuntu 9.10 ho gia seguito i forum ma non la rileva
<Guest95821> chiavetta mw833up-k
<glpiana> Guest95821, è inserita ora?
<Guest95821> si
<glpiana> Guest95821, apri un terminale e scrivi: lsusb
<glpiana> Guest95821, se identifichi la riga corretta copiala qui. se no metti tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Guest95821
<ubot-it> Guest95821: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest95821> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Guest95821> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Guest95821> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1ee8:0013
<Guest95821> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<FloodBotIt1> Guest95821: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> Guest95821, cosa non hai capito di quello che ho scritto?
<Guest95821> scusa
<glpiana> <glpiana> Guest95821, se identifichi la riga corretta copiala qui. se no metti tutto su pastebin
<Guest95821> ora provvedo
<Guest95821> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest95821> spero di esserci riuscito
<glpiana> Guest95821, ...e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest95821> cioè url irc://freenode..........?
<Guest95821> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest76590> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la stampa unione tra Open office e Evolution: non riesco a impostare il file "EvolutionLocal". Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> Guest95821, intendo l'indirizzo della pagina in cui appare ciò che hai messo su pastebin
<Guest76590> (perchè è cambiato il mio nick da marco a guest76590?)
<glpiana> Guest76590, perchè quel nick è registrato
<Guest76590> ..non mi è chiarissimo, ma passiamo al problema con la stampa unione. Puoi aiutarmi?
<glpiana> Guest76590, no, mi spiace. non ho mai fatto nulla di simile
<Guest76590> acc... posso chiedere a qualcun altro?
<Guest76590> devo inviare 1560 mail personalizzate..
<Guest76590> (156!)
<glpiana> Guest76590, l'hai chiesto in canale: chi sa aiutarti lo fa
<Guest76590> come faccio a chiederlo in canale?
<glpiana> Guest76590, ti ho detto che già lo hai fatto
<tommy_> riccomi alla carica
<tommy_> ciao a tutti
<massimo18> -.-
<tommy_> solito problema con usb
<tommy_> chi mi aiuta?
<glpiana> tommy_, spiega il problema
<tommy_> solito
<massimo18> aeee
<tommy_> inserisco la penna usb, e mi visualizza due icone
<tommy_> una con logo usb e l'altra con logo hardisk
<massimo18> tommy_: che penna usb è?
<tommy_> sandisk
<tommy_> ma me lo fa con ogni periferica di archiviazione
<tommy_> comprese fotocamere
<massimo18> tommy_: usi ubuntu?
<tommy_> ubuntu netbook 10.010
<massimo18> tommy_: non so risponderti non mi è mai capitato
<tommy_> uff
<tommy_> ;-)
<frigOvuotO> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<massimo18> a dopo
<tommy_> qualcun'altro che ha idea di come risolvere?
<enzotib> tommy_, inserisci una usb e poi dmesg | tail -30
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, aptitude non c'è più di default. installalo da apt-get
<enzotib> !pastebin | tommy_
<ubot-it> tommy_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frigOvuotO> forse ho trovato : sudo apt-get install aptitude
<glpiana> Guest76590, hai installato il pacchetto openoffice.org-evolution ?
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, sì, te l'ho appena scritto
<frigOvuotO> grazie :)
<tommy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591176/
<glpiana> tommy_, la chiave è montata. il problema dov'è?
<enzotib> tommy_, i nomi delle icone sul desktop che appaiono quali sono?
<tommy_> su desktop appare la chiavetta ma non posso ne aprirla ne smontaarle
<tommy_> in file manager appare sempre la chiavetta che non posso faci niente
<tommy_> poi un'icona hardisk con scritto sotto usb0 che posso aprire ma non posso copiarci niente
<tommy_> cosi per tutte le periferiche di archiaviazione
<enzotib> tommy_, dpkg -l | grep -E 'usb|mount'
<tommy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591177/
<enzotib> tommy_, hai pmount e usbmount installati, che non servono se usi nautilus
<enzotib> tommy_, io li toglierei, suppongo che il problema sia quello
<tommy_> arabo
<tommy_> ;-)
<enzotib> tommy_, sudo apt-get purge pmount usbmount
<tommy_> do l'ok?
<enzotib> sì
<tommy_> riavvio e torno qui o va gia bene cosi?
<enzotib> tommy_, prova prima di riavviare
<tommy_> clap clap clap clap
<tommy_> mò provo la fotocamera se legge quella.....
<rorro007> ciao a tutti ho un problema finestre fisse non riesco ad muoverle ne ingrandirle come posso fare
<enzotib> rorro007, i bordi ce li hanno?
<enzotib> !rootirc | Guest35499
<ubot-it> Guest35499: Non è tecnicamente un nostro problema, ma usare root per chattare su irc è una Idea Pessima. In effetti, fare qualsiasi cosa come root quando root non è necessario non è una buona pratica, specialmente con software che si connette a Internet.
<tommy_> enzotib_ GRAZIE MILLE!!!!!
<rorro007> si vedo la crove per chiudere anche per abbassare ma funziona solo chiudere
<enzotib> tommy_, la prossima volta stai attento a installare roba che non conosci
<tommy_> ;-)
<tommy_> davvero molto gentile!
<enzotib> di niente
<tommy_> mi meraviglia sempre molto l'esistenza di posti dove si può risolvere un problema solo grazie alla generosità delle persone
<rorro007> ho provato a cambiare tema ma non funziona
<tommy_> sopratutto in una società come la nostra!
<tommy_> razie ancora
<rorro007> addiritura mi rimangono bloccate le finestre
<enzotib> rorro007, usi gli effetti (cioè compiz) ?
<Guest35499> c'e qualcuno che mi puo aiutare con una chiavetta onda
<rorro007> no
<glpiana> Guest35499, ti ho già chiesto prima la riga di lsusb che la identifica
<Guest35499> eccoti
<glpiana> devo andare
<enzotib> rorro007, apri un terminale e scrivi nohup metacity --replace &
<Guest35499> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1ee8:0013
<Guest35499> c'e qualcuno che mi puo aiutare con una chiavetta onda mw833up
<filo1234> Guest35499: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=403233.0
<filo1234> Guest35499: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=om71sriqj4ekoobno2l0ei48n7&/topic,401198.0.html
<Guest35499> ragazzi, nessuno mi sa dire come installare una pennina usb wind su uuntu 9.10 ? sn cmpatibili<' dove cerco infromazioni ?
<Guest35499> modello penna. "mw 833 up   onda" ho installato il pacchetto usbmode, ho seguito diversi forum, anche su ubuntu, ma niente.. mi aiutate?
<enzotib> Guest35499, filo1234 di ha segnalato due link, li hai guardati? se continui a chiedere sarebbe opportuno che almeno rispondessi dicendo che non sono attinenti o altro
<enzotib> ti*
<NoobTester> ciao a tutti
<Guest35499> grazie ho seguito gia tutti i forum
<Guest35499> elencati ma purtroppo nn ho concluso nulla
<Metargon> salve =D
<frigOvuotO> volevo provare.....ma poi: Il sistema di pacchetti è danneggiato kdebase-workspace kdepim-wizards kdm kubuntu-desktop libkopete
<massimo18> ?
<frigOvuotO> o comè che ho un pc con tre sistemi operativi ma alla fine sono qui ?
<Metargon> uhm, come installo due OS linux (uno dei quali ubuntu) su un hard disk esterno?
<frigOvuotO> gparted
<frigOvuotO> fai la partizione oppure da livecd
<Metargon> uhm, non so nemmeno come partizionarlo xD
<Metargon> cioè quali partizioni creare
<Metargon> nè metto una separata per grub?
<frigOvuotO> meta se usi la livecd di ubuntu nelle prime fasi decidi tu dove installarlo ma assicurati di aver prima partizionato
<massimo18> !installazione | Metargon
<ubot-it> Metargon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<frigOvuotO> il grub poi dovrebbe far da solo
<frigOvuotO> dico giusto massimo?
<Metargon> si ma poi ci devo mettere un'altra distro e mi piacerebbe che all'avvio grub mi possa far scegliere fra le due
<massimo18> basta leggere la guida
<frigOvuotO> ma guarda a me il grub è una delle cose che mi da meno problemi...a me mi riconosce xp e pure snow leopaerd tutto in automatico
<frigOvuotO> over dove sei..
<Metargon>  uhm, meglio creare una partizione a parte per la /home in modo da condividerla fra le due distro? =V
<frigOvuotO> e si meta
<frigOvuotO> prima fai una partizione ....io ho usato gparted
<frigOvuotO> scegli lo spazio e poi fai
<frigOvuotO> vado a mangiare ciao
<Aviators> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<Aviators> dovrei installare ubuntu per vedere se ho problemi con l'hardware del mio portatile
<Aviators> qualcuno mi può spiegare come installare ubuntu?
<glpiana> Aviators, per controllare l'hardware puoi usare il cd senza dover installare
<glpiana> Aviators, basta che avvii il pc col cd inserito e quando te lo chiede gli dici che vuoi provarlo
<Aviators> a ok allora vado a masterizzare l'iso
<Aviators> grazie mille glpiana! ;)
<glpiana> :)
<Aviators> buona giornata :)
<Metargon> uhm, è normale che dall'installazione di ubuntu mi dice che windoz è installato su una partizione con filesystem ext3? xd
<glpiana> Metargon, no, direi proprio di no
<glpiana> !image | Metargon
<ubot-it> Metargon: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Metargon> lol
<Metargon> ma quando mi chiede di partizionare io clicco su manuale lui mi dovrebbe far vedere i dispositivi di memoria che ho, giusto?
<glpiana> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> Metargon, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica#Partizionamento sei in questa schermata?
<Metargon> si, aspe che uploado lo screen
<Metargon> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=147142
<Metargon> mi dice che il primo hard disk /dev/sda è composto da una partizione ext3 e una piu piccola di swap. mentre è tutta ntfs con dentro windows =V
<glpiana> Metargon, il fatto che la veda come ext3 mi preoccuperebbe sinceramnete fossi in te.
<Metargon> cioè, ho paura che se clikko avanti mi elimina tutta la roba piu che altro xD
<glpiana> interromperei e proverei a controllare il disco. da terminale un sudo fdisk -l            e poi proverei a montarlo
<massimo18> Metargon: ma è un hd esterno quello?
<Metargon> l'hd esterno è /dev/sdb
<massimo18> Metargon: quindi quello di cui stiamo parlando è interno
<Metargon> oddio aspetta un secondo, 20GB di hd interno? =V
<OverMe> vmware vede l'hdd interno?
<massimo18> ehm
<Metargon> LOL
<Metargon> che idiota sono i 20giga della macchina virtuale
<Metargon> sorry come non detto
<glpiana> manco avevo visto che era in vmware -.-
<Metargon> non mi fa clikkare install =V
<morena> ciao a tutti!  :)
<frigOvuotO> aiuto pacchtti: kdebase-workspace kdepim-wizards kdm kubuntu-desktop libkopete4
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, aiuto pacchetti che vuol dire?
<frigOvuotO> sono danneggiati
<glpiana> !paste | frigOvuotO
<ubot-it> frigOvuotO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frigOvuotO> volevo passare per prova da ubuntu a kbuntu
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, dai su, coraggio. parla. non farti tirare fuori le parole una per una
<frigOvuotO> glpiana
<frigOvuotO> aggiornando mi dice pacchetti danneggiati
<frigOvuotO> non so altro....
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, stai installando da terminale?
<frigOvuotO> ho già provato ad installare e ho anche riavviato
<frigOvuotO> ma no ci sono grossi cambiamenti
<frigOvuotO> ci sono solo delle icone in piu dal menu
<frigOvuotO> ma mi sembra ancora gnome
<frigOvuotO> dopo l installazione mi dava 5 errori
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, non ci siamo: se hai un errore nei pacchetti e lo vuoi risolvere fai quello che ti chiedo, altrimenti è solo questione di non saper scegliere il de al login, e basta fare attenzione a cosa c'è scritto in basso (se hai gdm) dopo aver selezionato l'utente
<frigOvuotO> io non ho login entro senza
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, se fai logout arrivi alla schermata di login
<frigOvuotO> ci provo
<frigOvuotO> niente
<frigOvuotO> non c'è kubuntu
<frigOvuotO> c'è solo ubuntu
<frigOvuotO> evidentemente non si installato bene
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, evidentemente. anche sì ha dato errore
<glpiana> riavvio. poi se hai voglia mi mostri l'errore
<frigOvuotO> certo gl grazie
<francis> salve
<francis> qualcuno mi puo dare una mano? ho un problema con usb creator
<frigOvuotO> glpiana ci sei?
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<bau-> ciao a tutti, come faccio a installare la beta di ubuntu 11.04 via internet?
<glpiana> !beta | bau- vai sul canale apposito per cortesia
<ubot-it> bau- vai sul canale apposito per cortesia: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Bulldozer> ciao, qualcuno sa dirmi come far funzionare wine? l'ho installato tramite l'ubuntu software center ma non ho ben capito come far partire gli exe...
<Claudinux> !wine | Bulldozer
<ubot-it> Bulldozer: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Bulldozer> quella guida l'avevo già letta, li dice che basta far semplicemente doppio click sull'exe e si apre in automatico...beh a me da un errore che vado a cercare e riporto...
<Bulldozer> questo:The file '/media/Windows 7/bit_che_1_0_60.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<bau-> Bulldozer, apri un terminale, scrivi wine e dai uno spazio, poi trascina il file .exe nel terminale e dai invio
<glpiana> Bulldozer, tasto destro sul file exe, scheda permessi aggiungi la spunta in basso a rendi eseguibile
<Bulldozer> ho risolto anche per farlo partire da mod. grafica, dovevo impostare in proprietà permessi consentire esecuzione come programma...ora facendo partire l'installer del programma mi dice che serve una dll vitale e mi chiede se voglio scaricarla, che faccio? la scarico o mi incasina il sistema?
<Bulldozer> grazie gl piana avevo già trovato su google la procedura come ho scritto nel post precedente:)
<glpiana> Bulldozer, questo esula dagli argomenti di questo canale
<glpiana> Bulldozer, chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat eventualmente o controlla sul sito winehq.org dove c'è il database delle applicazioni
<glpiana> a dopo
<Tybor> salve a tucc... ho una karmic koala che vorrei aggiornare a natty e sono su una linea lenta.... (e uso solo linux da + di 10 anni)... se butto le sorgenti di natty in sources.list e dò un bel dist-upgrade dite che scateno l'inferno? Ovvero devo per forza passare da 10.04 LTS e poi aggiornare a natty?
<Claudinux> !beta | Tybor
<ubot-it> Tybor: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Tybor> Claudinux, intendo... l'upgrade manager fa cose arcane che un bel dist-upgrade non faccia? Comunque penso di saperli risolvere i problemi avendo installato Linux dai sorgenti su Amiga, poi su PowerPc ... :)
<filo1234> Tybor: in ogni caso dovresti fare i passaggi di verione in versione, gli upgrade diretti si fanno solo da LTS a LTS
<filo1234> versione*
<Tybor> Claudinux, non sono un newbie
<filo1234> Tybor: però non fare domande niubbissime allora :)
<Tybor> filo1234, che "dovrei" passare di versione in version ok. AFAIK update-manager -d è un "apt-get dist-upgrade" con l'aggiornamento delle fonti automatizzato. Mi sbaglio e c'è altro oppure mi basta un bel s/karmic/natty/ in sources.list + apt-get update/dist-upgrade? A-la-Debian per intenderci
<filo1234> scusa me se ti ho detto che dovresti fare il passaggio da versione a versione e quindi karmic -> Luci -> Natty
<Tybor> filo1234, son dietro ad una ADSL da 640k volevo saltare direttamente a natty con un po' di malizie... figurati che update.-manager mi dice che per passare da karmic a lucid deve scaricare 2480mb in *ventuno* ore
<filo1234> s/karmic/natty non mi pare che sia un passaggio sequenziale
<Tybor> filo1234, poi dopo dovrei fare altrettanto da lucid a natty..... volevo risparmiarmi taaaante ore di download
<filo1234> Tybor: fai un bel casotto
<Tybor> filo1234, lo sò che non è sequenziale. Più casotto di passare da Debian testing a Sid, poi experimental e downgradare a testing ancora?
<filo1234> Tybor: non riesci a procurati le iso delle versioni alternate?
<Tybor> filo1234, qualche anno fa ero riuscito a fare un giochetto del genere
<Tybor> BTW filo1234  grassie per la disponibilità
<filo1234> be comunque non è una cosa corretta da fare
<filo1234> quindi non posso dirti fallo :)
<Tybor> filo1234, sò di infilarmi in un casotto. Li sò risolvere.... L'unica cosa che non ricordo è se update-manager faccia altro oltre ad un "glorificato" dist-upgrade dopo aggiornamento di sources.list
<Holden> Tybor, ma non riesci a fare un netinstall conservando la tua home?
<Tybor> filo1234, ti risulta che faccia altro di "rilevante"?
<filo1234> Tybor: no
<filo1234> semplicemente fa prima tutti gli aggiornamenti
<Tybor> filo1234, ah, beh allora faccio a manina come facevo con Debian, prima che esistesse Ubuntu... :)
<filo1234> good luck
<Holden> Tybor, oppure disistalla l'ambiente grafico e fai l'upgrade di un ambiente minimale da shell
<Tybor> Holden, anche quella è una soluzione....
<Tybor> filo1234, denghiù l'imprevisto non mi spaventa :)
<Holden> Tybor, per me fai comunque prima e meglio a salvare tutto e fare netinstall
<Tybor> Holden, anzi, credo farò come dici tu con la differenza che non disinstallo niente... apt è sufficientemente fico da smandrullarsi il tutto..
<Holden> Tybor, se non togli niente però a fare 3 passaggi di versione dovrai scaricare 4Gb
<Tybor> echo --- $(cat sources.list) --; apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade (\n) --- deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty universe restricted multiverse main --2241 aggiornati, 766 installati, 104 da rimuovere e 2 non aggiornati.  È necessario scaricare 2931MB/2933MB di archivi
<Tybor> Holden, della serie, il pericolo è il mio mestiere... :) triplo salto di release in un passaggio :)
<Holden> Tybor, buona fortuna
<massimo18> eh
<Tybor> :)
<Tybor> Holden, ci vediamo lunedì ... anche così ci mette quasi 26 ore ... (devo condividere un canale da 75kb/s con altra gente... più di 30kb/sec non posso ciucciare)
<Holden> Tybor, si, lunedì 18...
<Tybor> Holden, secondo apt-get "29,1kB/s 1g 3h 51min 59s"
<Bulldozer> ciao c'è qualcuno che è in grado di darmi una mano a configurare l'nvidia x server per settare il monitor esterno? ho letto qualcosa in internet ma non ho ancora combinato nulla...sopratutto non mi è ancora chiaro un concetto...quando si parla di riavviare l'x server, come può essere fatto in modalità grafica?
<massimo18> brutto momento :)
<glpiana> Bulldozer, non ti è sufficiente collegare il monitor e fargli fare il rilevamento? oppure avviare il pc con il secondo monitor già collegato?
<glpiana> Bulldozer, o infine, se sitrattasse di un portatile, provare gli appositi tastini e vedere che fa?
<Bulldozer> purtroppo no ho provato...è un uscita hdmi su portatile...i tastini non funzionano e ad avviarlo con l'uscita già collegata non fa nulla...
<massimo18> riavviare l'x-server in modalità grafica?
<massimo18> ehm
<massimo18> se devi riavviare x-server vuol dire che non sei in grafica
<glpiana> Bulldozer, allora prova da nvidia settings. il rilevamento degli schermi dovrebbe esserci
<massimo18> o sbaglio?
<Bulldozer> massimo18 non lo so, sono ancora agli inizi di ubuntu e sto chiedendo a voi se esiste un modo o devo farlo da terminale... glpiana ho aperto nvidia x server setting e facendo detect display me li trova, il secondo come disabled...
<paky1111> ciao qualcuno puo' aiutarmi con la partizione di vista?
<glpiana> Bulldozer, abilitalo. ci sarà una spunta o qualcosa del genere
<glpiana> paky1111, spiega che devi fare e chi sa ti aiuta
<paky1111> perche' installado ubuntu mi ha assegnato una partizione di 3 Gb a ubuntu . ciao glpiana
<glpiana> paky1111, hai fatto l'installazione "di fianco " a windows?
<paky1111> si
<glpiana> paky1111, avevi deframmentato il filesystem di windows prima di effettuare l'installazione?
<Bulldozer> per abilitarlo devo scegliere se metterlo come separate x screen (requires x restart) o twinview
<paky1111> quando installo gli aggiornamenti su ubuntu mi esce un errore in cui c'era scritto che mi servono 548 Mb
<paky1111> si ho fatto la deframmentazione con defragler
<paky1111> cosa mi consigli
<glpiana> paky1111, un secondo, scusami
<paky1111> prego
<glpiana> paky1111, non so dirti per la deframmentazione. quando l'ho fatto in passato mi son sempre affidato ai tool di sistema e non a software esterni
<glpiana> mi assento
<Bulldozer> nessuno sa dirmi quale impostazione mettere per l'nvidia xserver?
<paky1111> cpt
<paky1111> ieri notte mi hanno consigliato di fare la partizione da vista
<glpiana> Bulldozer, dipende da cosa vuoi ottenere
<paky1111> se vuoi ti fmando un immagine con la partizione del mio disco cositi faccio rendere conto com'è
<glpiana> Bulldozer, secondo me l'unica è provarle entrabe e poi decidi quale è meglio epr le tue necessità
<glpiana> !image | paky1111
<ubot-it> paky1111: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Bulldozer> fino a li l'avevo fatto, a tentativi li ho provati entrambi ma se faccio ad esempio separate x screen non succede niente e se esco dal pannello e riavvio non mi mantiene le impostazioni...
<Gimmy> salve a tutti
<Bulldozer> devo poi cliccare su save to x configuraton file oppure dovrebbe farlo da solo?
<glpiana> Bulldozer, per far sì che le modifiche di nvidia settings restino devi avviare nvidia settings da terminale con gksu prima del comando
<paky1111> http://imagebin.org/147164
<Gimmy> ho un problema critico con i driver wireless di ubuntu 10.10
<glpiana> paky1111, disco rimovibile?
<Bulldozer> ok però qua da modalità grafica mi sembra strano che non riesco neanche a veder nulla nell'istante in cui cambio le impostazioni...no?
<glpiana> Gimmy, spiega
<paky1111> sara' il modem
<paky1111> spero
<Gimmy> quando attivo il wireless, dopo poco si blocca il pc e viene lo schermo completamente nero, mouse bloccato e audio in loop
<glpiana> paky1111, non ho idea di come funzioni il gestore dischi di windows 7 o quel che è
<glpiana> Gimmy, che scheda wifi è e che driver us?
<glpiana> *usi
<Gimmy> ho una scheda atheros 928x e ho installato i madwifi
<Gimmy> ..ma non so se ho seguito correttamente la procedura
<Gimmy> come posso verificare la versione dei driver che ho installato e che uso adesso?
<Gimmy> tramite ifconfig vedo il nome della scheda, ma non la versione dei driver
<glpiana> Gimmy, in un terminale scrivi: lspci      e metti su pastebin
<Gimmy> 04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<glpiana> scusami, son fuso. lsmod   intendevo
<Gimmy> Module                  Size  Used by usb_storage            50436  0  binfmt_misc             7984  1  vboxnetadp              5764  0  vboxnetflt             19131  0  vboxdrv              1817384  2 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt parport_pc             30086  0  ppdev                   6804  0  snd_hda_codec_si3054     4292  1  snd_hda_codec_realtek   300173  1  joydev                 11395  0  arc4                    1497  2  snd_hda_int
<glpiana> Gimmy, no, su pastebin per cortesia
<glpiana> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gimmy> scusa, non sono molto pratico.. provvedo
<glpiana> Gimmy, devo andare. mostra comunque il pastebin. ti sapranno dire quali moduli stai usando
<Gimmy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591259/
<glpiana> Gimmy, ath9k     non stai usando madwifi
<Gimmy> mmm..appunto
<glpiana> scusami ma devo andare
<Gimmy> niente, grazie mille
<Gimmy> nessuno?
<Gimmy> come faccio ad installare i driver della scheda wireless?
<paky1111> glpiana cosa mi consigli? mi conviene ricancellare linux e reinstallarlo?
<paky1111> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi con la partizione?
<paky1111> ??
<paky1111> nessuno m puo' aiutare?
<MatteoR> paky1111: Esponi pure il problema
<paky1111> ciao
<checco> ciao a tutti
<paky1111> si il mio problema e che installando ubuntu mi e' stato assegnato ad ubuntu 3 Gb molto pochi quindi quando installo qualcosa mi dice di liberare spazio
<paky1111> ieri notte mihanno consigliato di fare la partiione del disco da vista ma come si fa?
<checco> mi servirebbero delle informazioni per quanto riguarda le connessioni internet condivise a dispositivi wireless,qualcuno mi puo aiutare perfavore??
<paky1111> http://imagebin.org/147164 quest'è un immagine delle partizioni del mio disco
<checco> possiedo una chiavetta internet dal quale  usufruisco della connessione internet,vorrei creare una condivisione col dispositivo wireless della xbox 360,la mia connessione e eseguita tramite comandi su terminale e non da network manager
<paky1111> MatteoR ti ho inviato un messagio in privato leggilo per favore
<pinux> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la stampa unione e Evolution: qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<pinux> ...non tutti insieme... :)
<MatteoR> pinux che tipo di problema?
<pinux> ciao MatteoR
<MatteoR> pinux: ciao :)
<pinux> dunque da OpenOffice 3.2 compilo un documento, poi vado in stampa guidata in serie e così via fino al momento dell'invio documento
<pinux> a questo punto mi dice che si è connesso col server della posta in uscita, ma non mi manda i messaggi...
<MatteoR> Li invii da openoffice?
<MatteoR> pinux: Li invii con open office?
<pinux> ci sto provando...perchè non riesco a inviarli da evolution direttamente.. come si fa con Outlook, per capirci
<MatteoR> evolution è configurato correttamente per l'invio della posta?
<pinux> sì, riesco a spedirla
<MatteoR> ok... strano
<MatteoR> ma ti dice qualche errore?
<pinux> infatti..
<pinux> no, assolutamente...
<pinux> seguendo tutta la procedura, arrivo alla fine e do "invia documento"
<pinux> e mi dice:
<pinux> Invio messaggi. Stato connessione: il collegamento al server della posta in uscita è stabilito;
<pinux> stato trasferimento: 0 di 4 messaggi inviati;
<pinux> messaggi non inviati: 0;
<pinux> e poi ci sono i due bottoni: arresta o chiudi
<pinux> ma non in entrambi i casi cliccando non si va da nessuna parte e la mail non arriva
<pinux> il fatto è che devo mandarne 152..
<MatteoR> hai provato a schiacciare il pulsante invia/riceve e vedere se invia?
<MatteoR> è tanto grande quel file che hai fatto?
<hobo> salve ragazzi ho un problema con dvdstyler
<hobo> chi può aiutarmi che gli pastebinno il mess da terminale?
<glpiana> ola
<MatteoR> pinux?
<pinux> sì ho provato a fare invia/ricevi
<pinux> no, il file è microscopico (5 righe)
<MatteoR> se aspetti che invia non succede nulla? hai provato a mandare un email indirizzata a te stesso?
<MatteoR> per vedere se funziona
<Steeler> ciao, è possibile avere Empathy con lo sfondo nero ?
<pinux> si, funziona
<hobo> salve ragazzi ho un problema con dvdstyler,chi può aiutarmi che gli pastebinno il mess che mi da terminale?
<glpiana> hobo, tu metti su pastebin. poi se qualcuno ti sa aiutare lo farà
<hobo> ok
<hobo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/591318/
<MatteoR> pinux: Sei sicuro che gli indirizzi a cui invii esistano?
<pinux> sì, tutto esatto...
<hobo> in pratica se provo a convertire lo fa ,però poi appena inizia a masterizzare da errore
<glpiana> hobo, il programma ti crea la iso?
<hobo> si
<glpiana> hobo, e se sta iso la trascini dentro a vlc è usabile?
<MatteoR> pinux: E' una cosa stranissima
<hobo> non ho provato
<pinux> lo so, infatti sono un po' disperato...
<hobo> xò a me serve masterizzata non su vlc
<checco> ciao a tutti,domanda:utilizzo wvdial per connettermi alla pennina tim da terminale ed andare in internet..ora posso condividere la mia connessione con un dispositivo wireless (xbox360) come faccio???
<glpiana> hobo, fai la prova così vediamo se fa proprio una iso che non c'entra nulla
<hobo> ok
<MatteoR> pinux: ma sei sicuro che non le invia?
<pinux> diciamo che non arrivano...
<glpiana> checco, ha una scheda wifi sul pc in questione?
<pinux> visto che me le sto mandando al mio indirizzo...
<checco> si
<MatteoR> una volta inviato clicca di nuovo su invia/ricevi
<hobo> la legge vlc
<Steeler> ciao, è possibile avere Empathy con lo sfondo nero ?
<glpiana> hobo, il programma di masterizzazione che errore da?
<glpiana> !repeat | Steeler
<ubot-it> Steeler: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<hobo> error
<hobo> solo
<hobo> error
<glpiana> hobo, cosa usi per masterizzarla?
<hobo> dvdstyler
<glpiana> hobo, hai provato a cliccare col destro sulla iso e scegliere scrivi su disco?
<hobo> si
<glpiana> e lì che errore da?
<hobo> non parte proprio
<glpiana> senza dare errori?
<hobo> esatto
<hobo> il masterizzatore i cd li masterizza e copia pure però
<glpiana> hobo, prova con un programma tipo brasero o k3b in modo da ottenre informazioni
<glpiana> *ottenere
<hobo> ok provo
<glpiana> hobo, anzi prima
<glpiana> hobo, da terminale vai nella directory dove c'è la iso
<hobo> come ?
<glpiana> hobo, mettiamo che la iso si chiami "disco.iso" dai il comando:    file disco.iso
<glpiana> hobo, se mi dici in che directory è ti do il comando
<hobo> hey glpiana dvdstyler mentre covertiva ha aggiunto altro http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/591330/
<frigOvuotO> glpiana ciao
<glpiana> ciao frigOvuotO
<frigOvuotO> puoi aiutarmi a installare kde?
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, basta che da terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, ma prima dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<frigOvuotO> Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403  Forbidden
<frigOvuotO> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, repositry esterni. non c'è supporto qui. io ti direi di levarli
<frigOvuotO> come li levo?
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, apri synaptic (il gestore dei pacchetti, non software center) -> impostazioni -> repository , seconda scheda
<checco> glpiana mi hai lasciato al vento...ti prego dammi qualche dritta
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, togli la spunta e poi chiudi. aggiorni i repository. poi clicchi a sinistra su origine e vedi che pacchetti hai già installato da quel repository
<glpiana> checco, scusa non avevo visto la risposta.
<frigOvuotO> avevo messo questo deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy mainv  cosi sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<frigOvuotO> lo tolgo?
<glpiana> checco, credo tu debba impostare un rete ad hoc. ti passo la guida che io non l'ho mai fatto
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, è il repo di una versione di kde?
<glpiana> hobo, in che directory è sta iso?
<frigOvuotO> si era nella guido su internet
<checco> gia fatto ma non riesco a condividere file e connessione internet della pennina.... capito?
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, evita le guide dei blog. consiglio spassionato
<hobo> scusami vuoi dire cartella?
<frigOvuotO> ok
<glpiana> hobo, sì
<glpiana> checco, ok, ma ti ho detto che per il resto non so aiutarti. non conosco l'argomento
<checco> a ok grazie mille uguale...ciaooooo
<glpiana> ciao checco
<hobo> risorse video
<glpiana> hobo, allora apri il terminale e scrivi: cd Video
<glpiana> hobo, dando   ls *.iso    la vedi?
<hobo> ok
<frigOvuotO> su altro software ce ne sono tanti tolgo la spunta a tutti?
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, lascia partner di canonical. il resto non so che è
<hobo> no
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, ma se ne hai messi davvero tanti per me fai prima a reinstallare
<glpiana> hobo, se scrivi    pwd    ti risponde /home/tuo_utente/Video       ?
<frigOvuotO> http://img819.imageshack.us/i/schermatalv.png/
<hobo> si
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, non c'è quello che hai incollato prima -.-
<glpiana> hobo, il formato è iso?
<hobo> si
<glpiana> hobo, ma la vedi se vai su risorse -> video ?
<hobo> si
<glpiana> hobo, hai scritto bene: ls *.iso
<glpiana> ?
<hobo> riprovo
<frigOvuotO> perchè lo tolto dal file
<glpiana> ah
<frigOvuotO> ho fatto male?
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, vabbè, chiudi e fagli aggiornare i repo
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, poi clicca su origine e vedi se da quel repo hai installato già roba
<frigOvuotO> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<frigOvuotO> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, questo facendo cosa?
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, cerca di capire che se non mi dai un contesto non posso inventarmi le cose ;)
<frigOvuotO> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, hai synaptic aperto?
<frigOvuotO> si
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, ecco, è quello il motivo. ma non dovevi controlalre che pacchetti aveva già installato da quel repository?
<glpiana> *controllare
<frigOvuotO> come si fa a controllare?
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, te l'ho scritto due volte
<glpiana> <glpiana> frigOvuotO, poi clicca su origine e vedi se da quel repo hai installato già roba
<frigOvuotO> origine dove?
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, vabbè, tu mi pigli in giro, io torno a leggere al sole
<frigOvuotO> MA FIGURATI
<frigOvuotO> lo trovato adesso è un tasto dalla finestra principale
<glpiana> e allora leggi quello che ti ho scritto. su synaptic se guardi a sinistra vedi dei tasti. c'è "origine"
<glpiana> oooohhhh
<biotech> help my!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<glpiana> !aiuto | biotech
<ubot-it> biotech: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<biotech> ragazzi ho bisogno d'aiuto
<biotech> allora penso di aver installato il multiboot su pen drive ora se tolgo la penna il sistema nn mi riconosce più il boot di windows e nn mi permette di accedere al sistema
<biotech> come posso risolvere il problema?
<glpiana> !ripristino | biotech
<ubot-it> biotech: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato, avviate il CD alternate e selezionate "Rescue a broken system"
<frigOvuotO> su ricerca ho scritto kde
<biotech> quello di windows?
<glpiana> biotech, no aspetta
<frigOvuotO> e ci saranno un pò di cose che no nconosco
<glpiana> ho sbagliato voce del bot :D
<glpiana> !grub | biotech
<ubot-it> biotech: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<lp_> PASTE
<lp_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> biotech, ma se con la penna inserita il tuo sistema parte puoi farlo da là molto più rapidamente
<glpiana> biotech, nel caso ti spiego come
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, fai un'altra schermata dei pacchetti provenienti da quel repository
<biotech> allora glpiana ti spiego tutto
<lp_> ciao ho questo problema http://paste.ubuntu.com/591346/
<biotech> allora io volevo installare  kubuntu su pen drive e ho usato un cd live per farlo, pero adesso se il pc parte senza penna mi da errore
<frigOvuotO> http://img543.imageshack.us/i/schermata1p.png/
<glpiana> biotech, ok, sul pc che sistemi hai?
<glpiana> lp_, facendo cosa da quel messaggio?
<lp_> sto montanto un disco esterno con una formula da terminale, ha sempre funzionato solo che adesso mi da questo errore
<biotech> windows 7
<glpiana> biotech, allora aspetta, ti do l'altra guida
<glpiana> !mbr | biotech
<ubot-it> biotech: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<glpiana> biotech, ma se hai il cd di windows e cerchi su gogol trovi i comandi da dare e la rpocedura da seguire se preferisci farlo da windows
<glpiana> lp_, che comando dai?
<biotech> non ho il cd ho un semplice backup
<lp_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/591348/ questa è la stringa che uso,
<glpiana> biotech, allora segui quella guida
<biotech> ok
<lp_> al posto delle x sono i numeri reali tipo 202.51.2.252
<lp_> questra stringa me lha fatta una mio amico, io non so nemmeno cosa significa, ma funzionava,! fino ad ora
<glpiana> lp_, l'ip del pc windows l'hai controllato?
<frigOvuotO> http://img543.imageshack.us/i/schermata1p.png/
<lp_> glpiana, non è un pc è un disco fisso esterno! e poi il comando non lo riscrivevo mai, perchè nel terminale rimanre una lista dei comandi che dai, quindi è giusto
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, chiudi synaptic ora
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, e nel terminale dai sudo apt-get update
<frigOvuotO> ok
<glpiana> lp_, e perchè vuoi montare tramite samba un disco fisso esterno?
<frigOvuotO> ok fatto tutto bnene
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, ora sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lp_> è un nas di rete, ! e con ubuntu mi da problemi! io vorrei trovare un metodo per montarlo senza samba ma non sono capace!!!
<glpiana> lp_, ok, ma non te la prendere, non l'avevi specificato :)
<frigOvuotO> dopo questo:sudo apt-get dist-upgrade mi ha dato questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/591354/
<glpiana> lp_, ascolta, io non sto dicendo che scrivi male l'ip, sto dicendo se hai controllato che sia sempre quello l'ip
<lp_> glpiana, scusa ma io sono calmissimo
<glpiana> lp_, ma era per dire :)
<glpiana> lp_, comunque se l'ip è quello io non so dirti nulla perchè manco so bene cosa sia un nas
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, mai visto sto errore. dai sudo apt-get -f install
<frigOvuotO> sudo apt-get -f install
<frigOvuotO> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, ok, dallo: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<frigOvuotO> ha finito ripeto?
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, sì, ridai sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<frigOvuotO> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<frigOvuotO> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<lp_> si io lo chiamo nas, perchè mi hanno detto che si chiama nas, cmq ora spiego è un harddisk della lacie da 1 gb. dove io ci salvo sopra i miei dati (quei cosi li hanno il so liux interno), poi con un cavo ethernet lo collegato a uno switch, e poi dallo switch vanno sempre con quei cavi a collegare win xp , win 7, ubuntu appunto e ola stampante di rete,! dunque il mio grosso problema, e questo. quando accendo windows, wind
<lp_> ows lo vede il nas., e quindi tutte le cartelle, quando faccio partire ubuntu non ri4esco a collegarlo, o meglio quando apro quella cartella da Risorse la cartella si apre ma è "scollegata da ubuntu, perchè io non ci riesco a navigare
<frigOvuotO> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<frigOvuotO> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<frigOvuotO> è una catena
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, mi stai copiando tutto l'errore?
<frigOvuotO> si
<frigOvuotO> correggo
<frigOvuotO> ma poi continua cosi
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, mettimi tutto l'errore su pastebin
<lp_> glpiana, sonon stato chiaro?
<glpiana> lp_, sì sì. ripeto, non conosco l'argomento. sto cercando se trovo qualcosa di utile
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591358/
<lp_> grazie aspetto allora
<glpiana> lp_, guarda qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534
<lp_> inglese! mannaggia
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, digita e poi metti quel che esce su pastebin:   apt-cache policy tomboy
<lp_> cosa è cifs?
<lp_> è poi ti dico anche che usando openoffice, con un database sul nas,! la ricerca è lentissima, potrebbe essere causato da questo
<glpiana> lp_, vedi se qui chiarisce: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/SupportoAltriSistemi/MontareUnaCondivisioneWindows?highlight=%28cifs%29
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591359/
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, sudo apt-get remove --purge tomboy
<lp_> glpiana, ma io non vorrei una condivisione windoes!! a me piacerebbe che ubuntu si connetta lui a quel disco lasciando stare windoews? è possibile?
<frigOvuotO> sudo apt-get remove --purge tomboy
<frigOvuotO> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<glpiana> lp_, davvero non lo so
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, sudo dpkg --configure -a    e metti su pastebin
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591360/
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, ok. e ora di nuovo: sudo apt-get upgrade o dist-upgrade e vediamo che ci risponde
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591361/
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, ultimo tentativo e poi cedo. sudo dpkg --configure -a   e poi    sudo aptitude purge tomboy
<erivan> hola
<erivan> qualcuno in ascolto??
<glpiana> !chiedi | erivan
<ubot-it> erivan: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<frigOvuotO> cosa faccio mi chiede...:http://paste.ubuntu.com/591362/
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, premi invio
<frigOvuotO> Continuare? [Y/n/?]
<frigOvuotO> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare tomboy (--purge):
<frigOvuotO>  Il pacchetto si trova in uno stato di inconsistenza grave - è
<frigOvuotO>  necessario reinstallarlo prima di rimuoverlo.
<frigOvuotO> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<FloodBotIt1> frigOvuotO: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<frigOvuotO>  tomboy
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, prossima volta usi pastebin, vero? :)
<erivan> Ho installato ubuntu 10.10 con live cd da Windows 7, ho scelto l'installazione interna a windows, di modo che non prendesse partizioni del disco, quello che però adesso non capisco è perché non riesco a far partire ubuntu da windows (nessun collegamento) e quando cerco di farlo partire dal boot di avvio non riesco ugualmente a farlo partire perché dopo che mi fa attendere circa 1 minuto, mi appare una serie di errori in cui dice
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall tomboy
<frigOvuotO> si scusa ma vedo che qui è il bronx :)
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591364/
<lp_> glpiana, forse questo la sai mi dice apre    <<smb://neteork etc etc, come faccio ad arrivare in quella posizione da terminale?
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, sudo aptitude reinstall tomboy
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591365/
<glpiana> lp_, guarda se nella directory nascosta .gvfs  c'è il punto di mount
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, dallo di nuovo: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<frigOvuotO> fatto e dopo ho ripetuto adesso è http://paste.ubuntu.com/591366/
<lp_> scusa ma come faccio ad arrivare a .gvfs
<glpiana> lp_, cd  .gvfs
<glpiana> lp_, o da nautilus ctrl+h per visualizzare i file nascosti
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, giriamo sempre lì
<frigOvuotO> già
<frigOvuotO> ma poi non lo mai usato
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, cosa non hai mai usato?
<frigOvuotO> tomboy
<lp_> si sono entrato adesso
<frigOvuotO> uso altre noter
<frigOvuotO> *note
<erivan> Ho installato ubuntu 10.10 con live cd da Windows 7, ho scelto l'installazione interna a windows, di modo che non prendesse partizioni del disco, quello che però adesso non capisco è perché non riesco a far partire ubuntu da windows (nessun collegamento) e quando cerco di farlo partire dal boot di avvio non riesco ugualmente a farlo partire perché dopo che mi fa attendere circa 1 minuto, mi appare una serie di errori in cui dice
<glpiana> !repeat | erivan
<frigOvuotO> si ma mettiamoci in coda raga
<ubot-it> erivan: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<glpiana> lp_, dai ls   e vedi se elenca qualcosa
<frigOvuotO> :)
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, non c'è coda
<frigOvuotO> mi surclassano
<lp_> si glpiana elenca èropripo la cartella che serve a me! ora dobbiamo collegarla?
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, non c'entra che tu abbia usato o no tomboy. tu hai un sistema a balle perchè metti repo esterni. è lì il problema :)
<glpiana> lp_, se ci vai da nautilus ti crei un segnalibro una volta dnetro
<glpiana> *dentro
<lp_> ok, come faccio ad andarci da nauti
<glpiana> lp_, te l'ho detto sopra. ctrl+ h e visualizzi file e cartelle nascoste
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, ti faccio fare una cosa brutta
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, devi stare attento che si fanno danno
<frigOvuotO> ok
<frigOvuotO> è una cosa lubnga?
<frigOvuotO> *lunga?
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, dipende da te :)
<frigOvuotO> azz
<frigOvuotO> ok dai spara
<frigOvuotO> :)
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, sei su gnome vero?
<frigOvuotO> si
<frigOvuotO> mi piace
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, digita nel terminale: gksu nautilus
<frigOvuotO> ma volevo capire cosa significava kde
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, eddai però
<glpiana> anche io ho altro da fare :D
<glpiana> tipo la cena
<frigOvuotO> si
<frigOvuotO> fatto
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, ci sei?
<frigOvuotO> si è aperto :)
<glpiana> ok, ora vai in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<lp_> glpiana, niente non riesco a trovarla
<glpiana> lp_, hai aperto la tua home?
<lp_> si
<frigOvuotO> ci sono
<glpiana> lp_, hai premuto ctrl+h?
<lp_> si
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, vedi un elenco lunghissimo di file coi nomi dei pacchetti?
<frigOvuotO> ora si
<glpiana> lp_, vedi le directory che iniziano col punto?
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, ok, cerca i file di tomboy
<lp_> si
<glpiana> lp_, se hai gnome una di esse è .gvfs
<lp_> si
<glpiana> lp_, eh, entra in quella directory
<lp_> ok
<frigOvuotO> ci stanno 4 file ....uno si chiama tomboy.list
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, per sicurezza non li cancelliamo. li spostiamo però altrove
<frigOvuotO> ok
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, selezionali tutti e 4 e spostali dove vuoi. un posto che puoi raggiungere facilmente. tipo la tua hom
<glpiana> *home
<glpiana> lp_, ci siamo? hai trovato?
<frigOvuotO> si sono duplicati ora li cancello
<lp_> forse si
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, avevo detto che non dovevi fare danni -.-
<frigOvuotO> li ho spostati
<frigOvuotO> ma sono in due cartelle adesso
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, oki, chiudi nautilus ora
<lp_> glpiana, non è che essendo un punto . la prossima volta che spengo e riaccendo nn trovo piu niente?
<frigOvuotO> chiuso
<glpiana> lp_, no
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, sudo apt-get update    e poi sudo at-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, il secondo è apt non at
<glpiana> :)
<frigOvuotO> stessi errori di prima :)
<lp_> non funziona, quando sono in un programma e voglio aprire un file, vado in file apri e poi vado in home, ma li dopo non vedo piu niente!, nn posso togliere il punto ?
<glpiana> lp_, no, quando sei lì nella home premi ctrl+h
<glpiana> lp_, ma poi non dovevi fare il segnalibro?
<lp_> già provato non funziona!
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, ancora?
<frigOvuotO> si
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, avevi copiato o tagliato i file?
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, anzi fai così
<frigOvuotO> li avevo trascinati
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, nel terminale: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/tomboy*
<glpiana> metti su pastebin
<frigOvuotO> ls: impossibile accedere a /var/lib/dpkg/info/tomboy*: File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lp_> niente! non funziona!
<glpiana> lp_, dai ls .gvfs   e fa vedere
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591379/
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, sudo apt-get install --reinstall tomboy
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591383/
<lp_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, ci rinuncio
<frigOvuotO> pazienza grazie comunque ;)
<glpiana> :)
<lp_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591384/
<eddieTH> ciao
<glpiana> lp_, sono spazi del nome?
<lp_> si
<alexx100i> ciao a tutti volevo chiedervi un programma per ipod buono qual'è ?
<[anubi]> itunes :)
<Steeler> alexx100i, su ubuntu software center ce ne sono 2 uno funziona, l'altro no, istallali tutti e 2 e testali.
<alexx100i> si grazie ma non mi parte
<alexx100i> quali
<glpiana> lp_, scusa ero al telefono
<glpiana> lp_, con che programma non visualizzi i file nascosti?
<lp_> non lo conosci
<glpiana> ah ok.
<glpiana> eventualmente prova  a creare un link simbolico alla directory
<glpiana> ciao stacco
<lp_> ora purtroppo devo andare grazie mille ciaop
<glpiana> !ipod | alexx100i
<ubot-it> alexx100i: ipod is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Ipod
<alexx100i> grzie
<alexx100i> grazie
<erivan> Salve, ho provato ad installare ubuntu 10.10 64bit con l'installazione su windows 7, solo che quando lo seleziono dal boot di avvio, non parte, appare la schermata vuota con la lineetta e dopo un po' appare una schermata di errori in cui in pratica dice che la partizione sda 2 non è presente... come faccio a farlo partire?? o magari c'è un'altra versione di ubuntu, che so xubuntu, kunbuntu etc. che magari si presta meglio a questo
<erivan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591389/
<andry__> salve a tutti.. ho appena installato ubuntu ma quando vado ad installare mi esce il seguente errore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/591396/
<andry__> risolto..
<OverMe> oh hi
<enzuccio> salve ragazzi
<enzuccio> io da cd live voglio usare gparted ma mi chiede la password come faccio?
<enzuccio> help me
<enzuccio> io da cd live voglio usare gparted ma mi chiede la password come faccio? help meeeeeeee
<K99Brain> enzuccio, password vuota
<K99Brain> se non ricordo male
<enzuccio> già ho provato
<enzuccio> ma nn va
<Claudinux> enzuccio, che versione hai scaricato?
<enzuccio> 10.10 di kubuntu
<enzuccio> come faccio????? vuole la password administrative
<enzuccio> ragazzi mi aiutate?
<DanyXP> kualkuno esperto di boot e grub?
<DanyXP> nessuno?...
<glpiana> ola
<DanyXP> kualkuno esperto di boot e grub?
<glpiana> DanyXP, esponi il problema, chi sa aiutarti lo farà :)
<DanyXP> Avendo gia un dual boot W7\Ubunt, se formatto la partizione Ubuntu e installo esempio Kubuntu, Grub "ricorderà ancora Ubuntu o mi farà scegliere giustamente solo Kubuntu o W7?
<DanyXP> Kubuntu è un sempio eh!
<glpiana> DanyXP, installando kubuntu andrai a sovrascrivere il precedente grub.
<glpiana> vale anche più in generale :)
<DanyXP> quindi formattando Ubuntu e , per sempio, lasciando solo la partizione WIndows....Grub come si comporta?
<glpiana> DanyXP, no, spetta, se non installi un altro linux il problema si pone, ma si risolve:
<glpiana> !mbr | DanyXP
<ubot-it> DanyXP: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<glpiana> così accendi e parte il tuo windows
<DanyXP> no beh volevo installare sempre un Linux...esempio Kubuntu appunto
<glpiana> DanyXP, allora vale quello che ho detto sopra :)
<DanyXP> magari OpenSuse...
<DanyXP> allora formatto semplicemente la partizione di Ubuntu e procedo all'installazione di un altro Linux giusto? senza preokuaprmi del grub?
<DanyXP> avrò un nuovo Grub dopo , ho capito?
<glpiana> DanyXP, esatto. penso tu possa far partire l'installazione senza preoccuparti di formattare precedentemente
<glpiana> ma certo dipende dall'installer della distribuzione che vuoi installare
<glpiana> DanyXP, ma se vogliamo approfondire meglio passare su #ubuntu-it-chat :)
<DanyXP> ah , durante la installazione dovrei cmq formattare la partizione....no?
<DanyXP> ?
<glpiana> DanyXP, ti ho già risposto
<DanyXP> si grazie mille
<DanyXP> allora procedo
<Metargon> uhm, non riesco a mettere un font che ho scaricato nel pannello, è una cosa normale?
<arone> ciao a tutti
<arone> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi per riparare alcuni settori danneggiati di un hd?
<arone> non mi servono i dati
<arone> ho già formattato tutto collegandolo in un altro pc
<maddler> gia` provato fsck?
<arone> si ma poi mi sono perso
<arone> perchè nessuno mi seguiva
<arone> sono niubbo in shell di ubuntu
<arone> mi dice questo
<arone> Il superblocco è illeggibile, o non descrive un corretto filesystem ext2 Se il device è valido e contiene realmente un filesystem ext2 (e non swap, ufs o altro), allora il superblocco è corrotto, e si potrebbe provare ad eseguire e2fsck con un superblocco alternativo:     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<arone> ora è formattato in ntfs
<arone> maddler?
<arone> qualcun altro?
<maddler> se lo hai riformattato vai tranquillo oramai
<maddler> qqq
<maddler> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<maddler> pardon
<enzotib> sera
<giuseppe_> buonasera a tutti....vorrei installare windows 7 sul mio pc che contiene linux ubuntu..... cosa devo fare?
<enzotib> giuseppe_: perderai il bootloader (grub per intenderci), ma poi potrai reinstallarlo usando un livecd
<frigOvuotO> ciao
<frigOvuotO> vorrei sapere come installare kde
<giuseppe_> ma come posso installare windows? mi da errore mentre prepara l'installazione
<frigOvuotO> sei su vbox?
<frigOvuotO> nessuno sa dirmi come?
<giuseppe_> dice che non c'e spazio sufficiente sul disco di avvio
<giuseppe_> qualcuno mi aiuti.....
<giuseppe_> enzotib dimmi come fare
<enzotib> giuseppe_: se ubuntu prende tutto il disco, dovrai prima creare spazio, non credo che windows sia in grado da solo
<frigOvuotO> come hai partizionato il disco?
<giuseppe_> come faccio a creare spazio sul disco????
<frigOvuotO> gparted è il programma di ubuntu che partiziona
<frigOvuotO> se proprio ti viene difficile sarebbe meglio avere due hd
<enzotib> giuseppe_: parti con livecd, lancia gparted, e fai il resize della partizione
<giuseppe_> lo so ma non ce li ho....e devo installare windows x forza x domani
<enzotib> giuseppe_: attenzione che è pericoloso, e può prendere molto tempo
<frigOvuotO> io invece ho il problema che non riesco a provare kde perchè ho degli errori
<giuseppe_> tipo?
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: che errori?
<giuseppe_> si
<giuseppe_> dove si trova livecd?
<giuseppe_> o gparted
<giuseppe_> ????
<frigOvuotO> enzo http://paste.ubuntu.com/591470/
<enzotib> giuseppe_: il livecd è un cd di ubuntu, che puoi usare come disco di boot
<Carlin0> giuseppe_, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/Ottenere_Ubuntu.shtml
<enzotib> giuseppe_: gparted è un programma che trovi nel menu Sistema->Amministrazione una volta che sei partito con il disco di ubuntu
<frigOvuotO> giuseppe la livecd è un cd che puoi creartelo masterizzando un file iso che puoi scaricarti da ubuntu e significa che puoi lanciare il sistema ubuntu anche semplicemente da un cd riavviando...da li poi puoi trovare anche programmi come gparted
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: sudo apt-get clean, per prima cosa
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: poi: sudo apt-get --reinstall install tomboy
<frigOvuotO> quindi scarichi il file dal sito....masterizzi .....riavvi con il cd inserito e poi provi ubuntu  e cerchi il programma gparted
<frigOvuotO> uto@uto-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get clean
<frigOvuotO> uto@uto-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get --reinstall install tomboy
<frigOvuotO> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: c'è pastebin
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<frigOvuotO> ok scusa ...pensavo che con poche righe..
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: sì, ok, tre righe vanno pure bene
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591471/
<frigOvuotO> giuseppe però è sconveniente installare ubuntu e poi winzoz ....ti conviene prima winzoz e poi ubuntu
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: è tutto?
<frigOvuotO> si enzo
<DanyXP> scusate ragazzi
<Claudinux> !tab | frigOvuotO
<ubot-it> frigOvuotO: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<frigOvuotO> enzo è come un cane che si morde la coda
<DanyXP> se collego un joypad a ubuntu, come mi accorgo se è stato riconsciuto?
<DanyXP> correttamente?
<DanyXP> non c'è  tipo un Elenco periferiche o una coasa del genere?
<frigOvuotO> non ci penso mai mi devo abituare grazie Claudinux
<enzotib> DanyXP: sudo lshw -short
<DanyXP> provo
<enzotib> DanyXP: lspci, lsusb, lscpu, ls*
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: sudo apt-get -f install
<DanyXP> ok mi dice tutte le perfiriche....
<frigOvuotO> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/591472/
<DanyXP> come so che è un joypad una voce?
<frigOvuotO> tomboy- che manco uso...
<enzotib> DanyXP: mai avuto un joypad, com'è collegato?
<DanyXP> usb
<enzotib> DanyXP: lsusb
<DanyXP> mcosa
<DanyXP> cosa?
<DanyXP> lsusb cosa?
<frigOvuotO> dany non puoi provarlo con qualcosa?
<enzotib> DanyXP: quel comando, da solo, ti fa vedere le periferiche usb, magari riconosci il nome
<DanyXP> eh appunto ho questo dubbio che non venga proprio riconsiucto non solo dai giochi ma proprio da ubuntu
<DanyXP> ok enzo provo
<DanyXP> azz
<DanyXP> viene ricosciuto
<DanyXP> allora è il gioco....
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: sudo apt-get purge tomboy
<DanyXP> grazie
<DanyXP> ezio
<DanyXP> e nn c'è tipo un menu (magari grafico) per le periferiche come in windows? per magari settarlo etc etc
<DanyXP> ?
<frigOvuotO> enzotib: sudo apt-get purge tomboy
<frigOvuotO> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<frigOvuotO> qualsiasi comando esce sempre cosi..
<frigOvuotO> anche aprendo il gestore pacchetti
<frigOvuotO> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<frigOvuotO> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: ma cos'hai combinato?
<frigOvuotO> non lo so
<DanyXP> ehm ....
<frigOvuotO> il gestore pacchetti
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: che versione di ubuntu?
<frigOvuotO> 10
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: maverick 10.10?
<frigOvuotO> enzotib: esatto
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: ti passo un file
<DanyXP> ehm enzo quando puoi rispndi anche a me?
<frigOvuotO> dany scusa  ma cero prima
<frigOvuotO> dany su internet non hai trovato nulla ?
<DanyXP> no
<DanyXP> si si infatti non h oinsisstito
<frigOvuotO> son cose particolari..
<frigOvuotO> io uso un marble con rotella e lo riconosce subito
<frigOvuotO> però ho un frontalino live audio e non me lo vede
<Carlin0> DanyXP, scusa la mia ignoranza ma il joypad è una specie di joystick ?
<frigOvuotO> si
<DanyXP> carlino lol
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: qualche minuto che mi organizzo, sono su natty
<DanyXP> è quello che si usa per giocare a una console
<DanyXP> tipo xbox o ps3
<Carlin0> DanyXP, vedi un po qui allora http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/JoystickGenerico e io non uso il pc per giocare quindi :P
<frigOvuotO>  natty cosa è?
<DanyXP> il joystick è un joypad che invece di avere la croce direzionale ha la levetta
<DanyXP> carlino, presumo tu non abbia mai avuto una console allora
<frigOvuotO> son quelli per la playstation
<DanyXP> :-)
<DanyXP> ag grazie del link
<Claudinux> !natty | frigOvuotO
<ubot-it> frigOvuotO: Natty Narwhal è il nome in codice di Ubuntu 11.04, in uscita ad Aprile 2011 | Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1 | Release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<DanyXP> leggo
<frigOvuotO> a ok il nuovo ubuntu
<frigOvuotO> sto già impazzendo con la 10 ....ho il terrore di avanzare
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P36Y3QGB
<enzotib> lo gunzippi e lo metti in /var/lib/dpkg/info/tomboy.list
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: sai farlo?
<frigOvuotO> proprio dove l'ho tolto oggi pomeriggio..ok ci provo
<frigOvuotO> sudo nautilus giusto'
<frigOvuotO> ?
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: perché l'hai tolto?
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: io farei da terminale, altrimenti gksu nautilus
<frigOvuotO> me lo ha detto un tuo socio oggi
<enzotib> socio= :)
<frigOvuotO> si uno di voi
<frigOvuotO> uno abbastanza conosciuto anche sui siti in internet
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: parla poco che vorrei andare a dormire :)
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: hai fatto?
<frigOvuotO> enzotib: io ho anche quelli che avevo prima ...li ho conservati in una cartella
<frigOvuotO> enzotib: uto il tuo o i miei?
<frigOvuotO> uso*
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: dovrebbero essere uguali
<frigOvuotO> *sposto
<frigOvuotO> ok
<enzotib> l'ho preso da maverick e la lista dei file di un pacchetto non è che cambia
<frigOvuotO> ok mi metto all opera
<frigOvuotO> enzotib:  ok fatto
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591477/
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: sudo apt-get -f install
<frigOvuotO> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/591478/
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/tomboy*
<frigOvuotO> enzotib:  ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/tomboy*
<frigOvuotO> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 535186 2011-03-31 00:15 /var/cache/apt/archives/tomboy_1.4.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<frigOvuotO> ciao guzer
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: cd && dpkg-deb -x /var/cache/apt/archives/tomboy_1.4.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb tomboy
<frigOvuotO> non ha dato risposte
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: find tomboy | wc -l
<frigOvuotO> enzotib: 988
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: dpkg-deb -e /var/cache/apt/archives/tomboy_1.4.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb tomboy
<frigOvuotO> enzotib:  non ha detto nulla
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: uhm, il pacchetto scaricato sembra ok: rm -rf ~/tomboy
<frigOvuotO> enzotib: è una cosa strana sarà mica perchè ho provato ad installare kde?
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: no
<frigOvuotO> a ok
<frigOvuotO> tomboy sono le note giusto?
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: sì
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: il sistema di gestione dei pacchetti si è rotto in qualche modo
<frigOvuotO> e per questo programmino che manco uso mi ha incasinato tutto..
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: c'è qualcosa di corrotto, poteva essere quello come qualsiasi altro pacchetto
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: ora vado a dormire, non ho altre idee
<frigOvuotO> a capisco....quando ho tentato di installare kde nel menu ci stanno icone nuove
<frigOvuotO> ok grazie enzotib ;)
<enzotib> ciao
<frigOvuotO> ciao
<frigOvuotO> OverMe: ci sei mika?
<Bulldozer> ciao ho installato gdesklets tramite ubuntu software center, lo faccio partire da applicazioni-accessori-gdesklets ma non apre nient'altro che una finestra vuota senza menù senza nessuna operazione da fare...come posso utilizzarla?
<frigOvuotO> Bulldozer: apri il terminale e prova a scrivere le iniziali del software installato e premi il tasto tab ...
<Bulldozer> cioè da terminale scrivo gdesk... e premo tab?
<frigOvuotO> si dovresti in teoria vedere alternative ai nomi presenti su ubuntu
<Bulldozer> si ve li devo elencare? o cosa devo scrivere sennò a comando?
<frigOvuotO> di solito è il nome del software o qualcosa di molto simile se me li elenchi potrei provarci io a indovinare oppure con quei nomi cerchi su google
<frigOvuotO> sig Bulldozer mi dii pure del tu
<frigOvuotO> mi dii alla fantozzi :)
<Bulldozer> si ciò un desklets il problema è che si apre la shell di gdesklets ma non la carica completamente...in questo link http://www.blogwol.com/installare-gdesklets-in-ubuntu/ è presente un'immagine di come è la shell del programma...beh io vedo la finestra vuota senza neanche i menù e dopo un po' diventa grigia e si chiude da sola...non so se manca di compatibilità con ubuntu 10.10 a 64 bit o cos'altro...comunq
<Bulldozer> ue ora provo a mettere le screenlets...
<frigOvuotO> sig. Bulldozer: gentilmente usi pastebin grazie
<Bulldozer> cioè?
<frigOvuotO> potrebbero esserci delle librerie mancanti o problemi con gnome e kde ...dipende anche se il programma è compatibile per entrambi
<frigOvuotO> l ambiente è gnome e se hai gnome  non dovresti aver problemi....intanto a me è crasciato firefox
<frigOvuotO> è una cosa di terze parti?
<Bulldozer> io ho messo opera perchè non so ma firefox continuava a bloccarsi per vari secondo nelle pagine...comunque mi spieghi al cosa del pastebin così poi non sbaglio?
<frigOvuotO> help tomboy non si aggiorna
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591497/
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-09
<ALiENr0x> ciao a tutti
<ALiENr0x> oggi ho installato il nuovo ubuntu, potete dirmi come disabilitare l'opzione fastidiosissima che inserisce i menu delle finestre sul pannello??
<fleurtherock> seawolf, Otacon22 , sanova ,
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti
<G_Val> buonasera
<G_Val> ci sarebbe qualcuno che potrebbe darmi una mano
<G_Val> con la tavola partizioni _
<G_Val> ?
<G_Val> bartoloni stasera non ce sta _
<CleRiK> scusate dovrei modificare il sysctl.conf ma non riesco a modificare le stringhe non so come devo fare
<CleRiK> non mi permette di salvare
<enzotib> !sudo | CleRiK
<ubot-it> CleRiK: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<CleRiK> ascusa stavo leggendo google
<CleRiK> scusa enzotib  sto leggendo in un forum che uno ha toccato quel file li e non gli è piu partito ubuntu, puo' succedere pure quella cosa?
<CleRiK> io devo solo aggiungere delle stringhe per il tcp
<enzotib> CleRiK: se non sai cosa stai facendo e modifichi cose un po' a caso, certo che può succedere
<enzotib> a dopo
<CleRiK> no io dovrei solo aggiungere delle stringhe a finepagina non modifico altre cose
<CleRiK> sto leggendo questa cosa qui  http://www.chicchedicala.it/2009/11/14/velocizzare-la-connessione-di-rete-in-linux-ubuntu/
<CleRiK> che dice di aggiungere delle stringhe
<CleRiK> per vedere se mi va un po meglio amule
<CleRiK> è sempre pericoloso se lo faccio?
<CleRiK> son dei tentativi perche fastweb mi sta andando da schifo allora volevo provare a modificare il pcp ip
<CleRiK> ci sei ancora? enzotib ?
<CleRiK> a no sei andato
<Steeler> si può avere empathy all black ?
<Steeler> come faccio a ad avere i permessi per operare dentro usr ?
<frigOvuotO> http://img708.imageshack.us/f/schermata2d.png/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/591628
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<frigOvuotO> buongiorno
<soprannome> prova
<massimo18> -.-
<attempt> Steeler con sudo
<attempt> !sudo
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<Steeler> attempt, dal terminale?
<frigOvuotO> http://img708.imageshack.us/f/schermata2d.png/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/591628
<attempt> si
<Steeler> attempt, da terminale sono diventato root tramite sudo -s ma devo fare tutto manualmente :(
<attempt> altrimenti se devi cambiare il contenuto di un file usi sudo gedit o sudo nano.
<Steeler> attempt, devo solo copiarci dentro una cartella con dei file dentro.
<attempt> scrivi in terminale man cp
<Steeler> attempt, lo so usare cp ma è tutto manuale, ci vuole tempo, ok farò così
<attempt> suo cp -r/percorsoattuale/catella /percorsodiarrivo/
<attempt> sudo*
<Steeler> attempt, semopre tutto manuale
<Steeler> attempt, faccio da me
<attempt> l'alternativa e' gksu nautilus
<Steeler> attempt, che palle: cp: impossibile creare il file regolare "/home/steeler/usr/share/adium/DarkChat.AdiumMessageStyle/
<attempt> gksu nautilus e spostalo
<attempt> ti si apre nautilus
<Steeler> attempt, ci sto riuscendo manualmente
<frigOvuotO> http://img708.imageshack.us/f/schermata2d.png/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/591628
<massimo18> -.-
<francesca> salve chi puo aiutarmi? da un paio di giorni non riesco piu a visualizzare video da youtube
<Steeler> attempt, a per copiare tutti i file ? di una cartella?
<soprannome> y
<francesca> salve chi puo aiutarmi? da un paio di giorni non riesco piu a visualizzare video da youtube e da nessun altro sito
<attempt> -R copia i file ricorsivamente.
<soprannome> -R
<francesca> salve chi puo aiutarmi? da un paio di giorni non riesco piu a visualizzare video da youtube e da nessun altro sito
<Steeler> attempt,  sto impazzendo
<attempt> sudo cp -R /percorso/cartella /percorso/
<Steeler> attempt, credo di avercela fatta con il comando mv
<attempt> mv sposta non copia.
<attempt> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Steeler> attempt, ho spostato, ma ora non mi parte più empathy, che palle !
<Steeler> attempt, mi è partito ma il tema che ho messo non c'è :(
<Steeler> attempt,  devo sapere il comando per copiare tutti i file
<Steeler> attempt, cp -r ?
<attempt> si
<attempt> copia una cartella e tutto il suo contenuto.
<Steeler> attempt, :( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/591642/
<attempt> Steeler
<Steeler> attempt, forse devo mettere *.* alla fine?
<attempt> cp(copia) -r(ricorsivamente tutti i file) /percorso/cartella/ /percorsodiarrivo/
<attempt> manca dove vuoi che ti piazzi la cartella.
<attempt> non gli hai detto dove deve copiarla.
<Steeler> io sono dentro la cartella madre, e dal terminale ho digitato quello che hai visto
<attempt> il nome della cartella da copiare quale e'?
<attempt> Resources?
<Steeler> attempt, nella cartella figlia l'ho creata il la cartella, ci devo solo spostare dentro i file ora.
<Steeler> attempt, altrimenti ora la rimuovo e rifacciamo da copo come dici te
<Steeler> mmmmh: root@steeler-desktop:/usr/share/adium/DarkChat.AdiumMessageStyle# rm Contents
<Steeler> rm: impossibile rimuovere "Contents": È una directory
<attempt> allora.
<attempt> ti posizioni nella cartella contenente i file da copiare.
<attempt> sudo cp *.* /percorso/cartellafiglia
<Steeler> ci provo
<Steeler> attempt, ma ora ho cancellato tutto su adium
<Steeler> devo rifare tutto che fasino
<Steeler> attempt,  ok ci provo
<attempt> rm -r nome_cartella  ti elimina le cartelle. ma se sbagli ad usarlo ti puoi ritrovare con il sistema operativo rovinato o perdere dati importanti.
<Steeler> attempt, non va, è un casino !
<Steeler> attempt, rm -r non l'ho usato, ho usato solo rmdir
<Steeler> incredibile x copiare dei file tutto questo tempo :(
<attempt> mettimi in paste il percorso completo della cartella da copiare e dove la vuoi mettere. i dati li hai ancora?.
<Steeler> attempt,  forse ho  capito
<Steeler> attempt, ora ha copiato tutti i file; ma non ha copiato le cartelle ?
<Steeler> attempt, ora ha copiato tutti i file; ma non ha copiato le cartelle.
<paky1111> ciao qualcuno puo' aiutarmi
<paky1111> ho disintallato ubuntu perche' avevo sbagliato a partizionare ma adesso nn si riavvia il pc mi dice errore grub
<attempt> ridai il comando ma invece di usare /*.*  dai /*.*/
<attempt> paky1111 sul pc hai un disco solo?
<paky1111> si
<attempt> hai windows nel pc anche?
<paky1111> si windows vista
<paky1111> ho anche masterizzato vista recovery
<paky1111> ma ho provato a fare recovery start ma non va
<Steeler> attempt,  sono riuscito a copiare tutto, file e cartelle, ma il tema non c'è.
<attempt> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows    paky1111
<frigOvuotO> attempt puoi aiutarmi?
<attempt> Steeler su questo non ti posso aiutare. che ne so io del tema.
<frigOvuotO> http://img708.imageshack.us/f/schermata2d.png/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/591628
<Steeler> attempt, forse ho capito..
<paky1111> Sostituire la dicitura «/dev/sdx» con il percorso relativo al disco contenente la partizione di Windows. dove trovo il percorso relativo?
<paky1111> ??
<attempt> paky1111 avviando con un cd live di ubuntu. entri in ubuntu, apri un terminale, ubuntu funziona anche da cd senza installarlo. quindi apri il terminale  e dai il comando fdisk -l e invio. ti elenca le partizioni sul disco. una e' in ntfs. e' quella di windows. guarda il nome. nove su dieci e' /dev/sda1
<paky1111> ok adesso provo
<attempt> vedrai che e' sda1 ma comunque devi controllare per essere sicuro. anche perche' se hai fatto un errore a partizionare non e' detto che windows ci sia sempre.
<paky1111> dopo per reinstallarlo e non fare lo stesso errore come devo fare?
<attempt> quello che hai fatto lo sai solo tu.
<Steeler> attempt, ci sono riuscito
<attempt> per reinstallare ubuntu?
<paky1111> si
<attempt> paky1111 per reinstallare ubuntu metti il cd live e booti da cd.
<paky1111> prima gli era stato partizionato uno spazio da 3 gb
<attempt> non partizionare niente tu. fai fare tutto a lui.
<Steeler> attempt, il comando esatto era: root@steeler-desktop:~/Scaricati# mv DarkChat.AdiumMessageStyle /usr/share/adium/message-styles/
<attempt> bene,
<attempt> paky1111 dimmi che hai fatto di preciso a quel disco.
<paky1111> ho installato semplicemente ubuntu
<paky1111> pero' ho visto che non riuscivo ad installarci niente perche' avevo poco spazio
<paky1111> quindi da vista con il controllo del dico ho cancellato la partizione dov'era selezionato ubuntu
<paky1111> faccio ms-sys - w pero' mi dice command not found
<attempt> un attimo
<paky1111> scusa
<attempt> paky1111 il comando esatto che hai dato quale e'?
<paky1111> sudo ms-sys  -w  /dev/sd2
<attempt> paky1111 hai scaricato il pacchetto ms-sys nel desktop?
<paky1111> no come si fa?
<attempt> hai il pc avviato con ubuntu da cd?
<paky1111> si
<attempt> collegato a internet?
<paky1111> si
<attempt> vai alla pagina della guida. e clicchi sul link adeguato alla tua architettura. lo vedi? credo 64bit. il pc e' 64bit?
<paky1111> no a 32 bit ho un e-machines
<attempt> se clicchi li sopra ti manda a una pagina per scaricare il pacchetto. quindi scegli uno di quei collegamenti, germania o italia e te lo scarichi sul desktop.
<attempt> ok 32bit allora.
<paky1111> su quale sito scusami
<attempt> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows   da ubuntu vai qui.
<supertrump> Ciao a tutti
<attempt> poi clicchi su 32bit. alla pagina che si apre scarichi il pacchetto. ti finisce sul desktop.
<supertrump> Sapete se esiste un software tipo autoroute per linux?
<paky1111> ok scusa ma il pc con cui ho il live cd e' connesso ad una connessione lentissima
<attempt> paky quando hai scaricato il pacchetto dai fdisk -l in terminale e me lo metti su paste
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paky1111_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paky1111_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591663/ attempt
<reddos> ciao a tutti chi mi dice il link x scaricare ubuntu 11.04 32 bit grazie
<attempt> !dayli
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dayli'
<attempt> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<paky1111_> per me?
<attempt> paky1111_ ti aiuto a seguire la guida ma non ho mai dovuto ripristinare mbr. no non per te.
<paky1111_> ok grz
<reddos> grazie
<attempt> paky1111_ se hai il pacchetto sul desktop lo installi facendoci doppio click sopra.
<paky1111_> gia fatto
<attempt> apri il terminale
<attempt> sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<attempt> invio
<paky1111_> ok
<paky1111_> ok dice succefull
<paky1111_> boot record succeffull
<attempt> ora se la guida era buona ti basta riavviare senza il cd di ubuntu. si dovrebbe avviare win.
<paky1111_> ok
<paky1111_> riavvio e ti faccio sapere
<paky1111> mi dice missing operating system
<paky1111> non funziona
<paky1111> ??
<attempt> paky1111 ma gli hai segato windows?
<attempt> paky1111 riparti con la live di ubuntu.
<attempt> accedi al disco. controlla un attimo se windows c'e' ancora. dovresti vedere le sue cartelle.
<paky1111> aspe mo vedo
<paky1111> come accdo al disco?
<paky1111> faccio sempre fdick -l
<attempt> no
<attempt> apri una cartella qualsiasi
<attempt> in nautilus dovrebbe farti vedere il disco.
<attempt> nautilus e' la finestra che si apre aprendo una cartella, l'equivalente di explorer per navigare fra le cartelle.
<GNAM> GNAM
<paky1111> si c'è una cartella chimata os
<paky1111> con una cartella windows
<paky1111> quindi dovrebbe esserci
<paky1111> ciao MatteoR
<paky1111> attempt adesso? cosa faccio?
<attempt> paky1111  fdisk -l metti in paste per favore.
<attempt> e' un acer con partizione di recupero il tuo pc paky1111?
<paky1111> non lo so
<paky1111> il pc nn si connette comq e' lo stesso di prima
<paky1111> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591663/
<attempt> df in terminale e poi paste
<paky1111> verso le 15 sto a casa li ho adsl  adex putroppo non c'è l'ho la connessione sul portatile
<attempt> capito.
<attempt> ti passo un link in pvt.
<paky1111> ok
<attempt> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<_Tex_> hola
<Mike_Hood> hola
<_Tex_> sono nuovo su linux, qualcuno sa come chiudere del tutto l'ambiente grafico e tornare alla console? sto smanettando con ubuntu server e perchè sono un noob ho messo xfce, ma volevo tenerlo attivo solo se sono davanti al monitor
<_Tex_> visto che la memoria del pc scarseggia xD
<Mike_Hood> ctrl+alt+F1
<Mike_Hood> tex
<Mike_Hood> ma non so se è quello che ti serve
<_Tex_> no
<_Tex_> in quel modo resta aperto
<_Tex_> e occupa memoria
<_Tex_> devo killarlo del tutto
<Mike_Hood> si, non avevo letto quello che hai scritto dopo
<Mike_Hood> scusa
<_Tex_> niente grazie lo stesso :D
<Mike_Hood> potresti provare ctrl+alt+backspace
<_Tex_> uhm, non succede nulla
<Mike_Hood> allora killall gdm se hai gnome
<_Tex_> no ho xfce
<Mike_Hood> killall xfce
<_Tex_> ok
<_Tex_> mh, su ctrlaltf7
<_Tex_> dove avevo xfce
<_Tex_> adesso ho solo lo sfondo di xfce
<_Tex_> sembra ancora attivo qualcosa
<_Tex_> e inoltre su ctrlaltf1
<_Tex_> non ho ancora il cursore
<_Tex_> come se X non fosse ancora uscito
<Mike_Hood> scusa
<Mike_Hood> prima era killall xdm
<_Tex_> niente urca
<_Tex_> nessun processo trovato
<_Tex_> cmq vai tranqui tanto sto provando a caso su vm
<attempt> !daily
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'daily'
<ALiENr0x> ciao a tutti, raga sapete spiegarmi come mai con la nuova versione di ubuntu avant window navigator si nasconde anche quando non c'è nesusna finestra??? contando che è impostato su intellihide
<inesperto> buongiorno,ho un problema con la chiavetta della vodafone in ubuntu 10.10 non me la vede e poco dopo si blocca tutto il sistema qualcuno sa' dirmi qualcosa?
<giacomo_>  ciao a tutto il canale
<giacomo_> qualcuno sa come attivare i sensori di una MB gigabyte GA-PA65-UD3-B3 chipset intel H61 express.....????
<_Tex_> qualcuno sa come uscire dall'ambiente grafico senza spegnere il computer (tornare alla console) ?
<inesperto> buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con la chiavetta della fodafone in ubuntu 10.10  la metto e mi si blocca tutto qualcuno sa' cosa devo fare?
<Neo_> ciao a tutti
<giacomo_> qualcuno sa come attivare i sensori di una MB gigabyte GA-PA65-UD3-B3 chipset intel H61 express.....????
<Neo_> giacomo non c'è nelle impostazioni del BIOS?
<giacomo_> monitorare con applet-sensors in gnome
<attempt> _Tex_ sudo gdm stop   e poi start. blocca e fa' partire il server x
<_Tex_> ciao
<_Tex_> uso xfce
<Neo_> giacomo, se da terminale lanci lmsensors te li da i sensori che stai dicendo?
<_Tex_> xdm ?
<giacomo_> no
<giacomo_> credo che non li riconsce chipset h61 express
<attempt> no fa' vedere.
<Neo_> (solo "sensors" non "lmsensors")
<giacomo_> ok, provo
<giacomo_> no
<_Tex_> ho provato sudo xdm stop sudo xfce stop ma niente
<Neo_> appunto ti avevo chiesto se forse bisognava attivare il monitoraggio dal BIOS
<Neo_> forse non spenti
<Neo_> prova a controllare dal BIOS se i sensori hardware sono attivi
<inesperto> buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con la chiavetta della fodafone in ubuntu 10.10  la metto e mi si blocca tutto qualcuno sa' cosa devo fare?
<giacomo_> dal bios li vedo che funzionano
<Neo_> in teoria dovrebbe essere un'impostazione che permette di spegnerli
<giacomo_> la MB e una gigabyte
<giacomo_> pressa da poco
<Neo_> mmm....hai già provato a fare una ricerca su google, o magari sul forum di ubuntu?(potrebbe essere un problema comune)
<giacomo_> si , non trovo niente , tra l'altro stavo cercando di scaricare driver lin prer questo
<giacomo_> si , non trovo niente , tra l'altro stavo cercando di scaricare driver linux prer questo chipset
<giacomo_> GA-PA65-UD3-B3
<attempt> _Tex_ prova xfce4
<_Tex_> attempt cioè?
<giacomo_> Due to different Linux support condition provided by chipset vendors, please download Linux driver from chipset vendors' website or 3rd party website..???
<_Tex_> se intendevi "sudo xfce4 stop" non ha funzionato
<attempt> sudo /etc/init.d/xdm stop   _Tex_
<attempt> prova.
<_Tex_> macchè
<_Tex_> in init.d non ho niente che riguardi xfce
<_Tex_> eccetto x11-common
<_Tex_> attempt
<attempt> sudo /etc/init.d/xdm stop  ho trovato solo questo. mai usato xfce.
<MatteoR> Salve
<Neo_> ciao MatteoR
<MatteoR> Ciao Neo_
<_Tex_> se non è in init.d dove può essere?
<_Tex_> attempt ? continuo a non capire il senso delle cartelle di linux
<attempt> no beh. la struttura ha un suo perche'.
<_Tex_> etc sta per eccetera? xD
<attempt> vai al link in pvt
<attempt> !cartelle
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cartelle'
<MatteoR> ciao _Tex_, questo link ti spiegherà tutto: http://eeepc4g.com/forum/manuali-recensioni/2116-struttura-delle-cartelle-linux-come-mai-non-viene-usato-il-disco-c.html
<_Tex_> grazie, sto vedendo
<_Tex_> nessuno spiega cos'è /etc/init.d
<MatteoR> _Tex_: In /etc/init.d trovi tutti gli script per avviare automaticamente all'avvio e gestire i vari "demoni" (o servizi) che girano nel pc
<_Tex_> capito grazie matteor...
<MatteoR> _Tex_: Se vuoi saperne di più su questa cartella
<MatteoR> _Tex_: http://linux.html.it/guide/lezione/2138/init-e-i-runlevel/
<elprado> ciao
<paky1111> ciao matteo R
<paky1111> ascolta ho fatto come mi dicevi con il cd di vista recovery ma non succede niente
<elprado> qualche esperto online?
<elprado> sono seminuovo nel mondo di linux
<elprado> e vorrei qualche consiglio
<elprado> :)
<elprado> ?_?
<paky1111> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<attempt> elprado benvenuto
<paky1111> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Brady> ragazzi ho acceso il pc e la mia scrivania è come bloccata,è sparito tutto il materiale che avevo sul desktop e se provo a cliccare con il mouse sul desktop non apre nessuna finestra come se non funzionasse
<Brady> come posso risolvere??
<Brady> la mia scrivania è come bloccata,come posso risolvere??
<Andy80> Brady: provato a fare logout e login di nuovo?
<Brady> si,logout,spento,riavviato...ogni cosa
<Andy80> uhm...
<Andy80> che versione stai usando?
<Brady> è come bloccato,infatti anche cliccando con il mouse non accade nulla
<Brady> 10.10
<Brady> ubuntu
<Andy80> fai una semplice prova intanto: crea un nuovo utente in locale ed entra con quello, per vedere se si blocca pure quello
<Brady> ok ora ci provo
<Andy80> o se ti è partita solo la config del tuo utente
<Andy80> ok
<Brady> ok l'altro utente funziona
<Brady> sembra che sia questo desktop che sia andato a marengo
<Andy80> ok, intanto abbiamo ristretto il cerchio :P
<Brady> sisi infatti :)
<Brady> ora manca solo come risolvere :)
<Andy80> però non mi vengono in mente altri test che potresti fare al momento...
<Brady> mmm e modi per risolvere??
<Andy80> quasi sicuramente ci sarà da ripristinare (eliminandolo) un file di configurazione
<Andy80> così riavvii e lo ricrea con le impostazioni di base
<Andy80> però vattelappesca quale :\
<Brady> porca palettuccia :):)
<Brady> e se faccio diventare amministratore l'altro account ed elimino questo??
<Bartoloni> in che file e memorizzata la password di root su ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Andy80> Bartoloni: suppongo in /etc/shadow come su tutti i sistemi Linux
<Andy80> Bartoloni: cifrata ovviamente :)
<Andy80> Bartoloni: ma se lo chiedevi per backuppartela, va bene
<Brady> Andy80:  se faccio diventare amministratore l'altro account e cancello questo??
<Brady> Andy80: in teoria non dovrei perdere nulla, a livello di file, perdo solo impostazioni a livello grafico giusto??
<Andy80> Brady: beh... a i dati/documenti?
<Andy80> Brady: poi puoi farlo eh..
<Brady> si sul desktop, in teoria avrei dei documenti, ma posso salvarli...
<Andy80> si, puoi farlo... sarebbe interessante capire anche cosa ti è successo
<Bartoloni> andy80 grazie
<Andy80> magari basta eliminare qualcosa dentro .gnome/
<Brady> si si infatti!!!
<dario_> salve io ho un problema con internet ho il contratto alice e ho il loro modem
<dario_> ma visto che con la wi-fi non riesco ad avere un buon collegamento volevo usare un'altro router da inserire nella linea telefonica e rsolvere il mio problema
<dario_> il router di alice non posso sportarlo per via del videotelefono
<dario_> il mio roblema è che no riesco a configurare il router della zyxel
<dario_> qualche ide'
<dario_> idea?
<jester-> sera
<Andy80> dario_: ehm... ma cosa c'entra Ubuntu col problema di configurazione dello Zyxel?
<dario_> ciao jester- sono drox
<jester-> dario_: configurare in che senso
<dario_> nel senso che non mi predere utete e psswrd
<dario_> Andy80, con ubuntu niente forse è meglio che mi sposto in ubutu-it-chat?
<Andy80> dario_: ma utente e password di quale router?
<jester-> dario_: guarsa sul manuale che user e pass usa poi resettalo a fabbrica
<Andy80> dario_: si :)
<dario_> non del routerdi alice
<Andy80> dario_: qui sei off topic
<dario_> ok mi sposto
<dario_> scusate
<frigOvuotO> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.16/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.16/libxul.so: unexpected reloc type 0x33
<Gladiak> frigOvuotO, hai provato con un nuovo profilo ?
<azmodeus> buonasera...
<Gladiak> sera
<azmodeus> qualcuno di voi ha qualche esperienza circa openbox???
<frigOvuotO> Gladiak: non so cosa intendi?
<Gladiak> io no, sempre stato uno gnomo incappucciato :S
<azmodeus> nel senso... ho installato openbox... e difatti posso avviare la sessione openbox...
<frigOvuotO> su firefox ho tutta una serie di siti sui preferiti che vorrei conservare
<azmodeus> ma quel che non riesco a fare, fra le tante altre cose, è connettermi alla rete... =(
<Gladiak> frigOvuotO, se aggiorni alla 4 da ppa dovrebbe risolversi
<Gladiak> hai un file corrotto
<azmodeus> di default, openbox è una semplice schermata nera che consente di visualizzare un menù minimo con la pressione del tasto sinistro del mouse... e da li posso lanciare il terminale o il windows manager...
<Gladiak> azmodeus, mi sa che devi andare di linea di comando
<Gladiak> si conosco
<azmodeus> ecco, si, probabilmente è così... ma il punto è che non conosco il comando... XD
<Gladiak> cavo di rete o wireless ?
<azmodeus> wireless..
<Gladiak> dai un bel iwconfig
<Gladiak> vedi che dice
<azmodeus> beh, dovrebbe essere tutto regolare con iwconfig...
<azmodeus> vede tutto quel che dovrebbe vedere o per lo meno così mi pare...
<Gladiak> beh se la scheda va allora scarica un software simi wicd
<Gladiak> simil
<azmodeus> bene, a questo non ci avevo pensato... anche se non sono sicuro che poi riesca a utilizzarlo! XD
<azmodeus> ora provo... grazie per la dritta...
<Gladiak> fidati che è semplicissimo
<Gladiak> ;)
<ALiENr0x> sul nuovo ubuntu le screenlets funzionano davvero male scattano e lampeggiano
<ALiENr0x> :\
<attempt> parli di una beta?
<ALiENr0x> si parlo di natty
<bito> ciao a tutti
<bito> volevo chiedere una cosa, come faccio a far eseguire uno script alla mia macchina a un orario prestabilito? ES: voglio che la mia macchina lanci lo script prova.sh alle 10 di stasera come posso fare?
<enzotib> bito: cron, oppure at
<bito> enzotib, io do il comando e dopo metto at l'orario?
<enzotib> bito: leggi la pagina di manuale, non l'ho mai usato, qualche volta cron, ma non mi ricordo
<bito> enzotib, ok grazie
<frigOvuotO> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/591827/
<frigOvuotO> Gestore Pacchetti non si avvia
<sampei> ciaoa a tutti
<Vincenzo> salve
<Vincenzo> sto installando ubuntu 11.04 beta come sistema operativo principale, potrei avere problemi visto che è beta o posso stare tranquillo?
<Vincenzo> ubuntu 10.10 non riesco ad installarlo in nessun modo
<[anubi]> Vincenzo, si tratta sempre di una beta....
<GVal> salve a tutti
<GVal> ho un problema con linux dpo aver ripristinato una tavola partizioni (andata persa a causa di testdisk) non riesce a caricare il sistema operativo ma si blocca sulla schermata di caricamento
<Gennaro> buonasera
<Gennaro> nel grub ho tanti image di ubuntu.. come posso lasciarne una sola...
<Gennaro> mi potete aiutare
<GVal> salve a tutti
<GVal> ho un problema con linux dpo aver ripristinato una tavola partizioni (andata persa a causa di testdisk) non riesce a caricare il sistema operativo ma si blocca sulla schermata di caricamento
<gassoso> ciao a tutti
<gassoso> qualcuno conosce una web app che mi permette di fare lo streaming dei film contenuti in una cartella?
<gassoso> mi serve per la lan
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-10
<frigOvuotO> aiuto non apro software-center e non fa aggiornare
<danilo> salve a tutti
<danilo> ho un problema
<danilo> chi è in linea?
<frigOvuotO> io ciao
<G_Val_> salve a tutti
<G_Val_> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano con questo ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/591903/
<G_Val> Giorno a tutti
<G_Val> Avrei un problemino con ubuntu qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano ? ù
<jester-> G_Val: dica
<G_Val> ho un prblema nel momento in cui devo avviare ubuntu
<G_Val> non so perche ma non mi visualizza il desktop
<jester-> G_Val: arrivi alla pagina di login?
<G_Val> ora sono sulla bash ho levato dal menu grub "splash" e "quiet" siccome si bloccava sulla schermata di caricamento
<jester-> G_Val: prova a partire in recovery mode e al menu scegli grafica sicura
<G_Val> jester-: come posso fare jester ?
<jester-> G_Val: al boot lo vedi il menu?
<jester-> G_Val: se non lo vedi tieni premuto shift
<G_Val> jester-: sisi lo vedo provo allora '
<G_Val> jester-: sono nel menu di ripristino cosa scelgo ?
<jester-> G_Val: grafica sicura o simile
<G_Val> jester-: è lo stesso procdimento se digito startx nella bashg ?
<jester-> no
<jester-> G_Val: che scheda grafica hai
<G_Val> jester-: nvidia
<jester-> G_Val: hai installato il driver?
<G_Val> jester-: ma ti spiego il casino è successo nel momento in cui ho recuperato una tavola partizioni
<jester-> G_Val: parte in grafica sicura o no
<G_Val> jester-: se failsafe graphic mode
<jester-> failsafe si
<jester-> parte la grafica o no
<G_Val> jester-: ok ora lo avvio in vbassa qualita di grafica ?
<jester-> G_Val: comincia ad avviare x poi si vede
<G_Val> jester-: stand by one minute while the display restarts (penso che debba asp se  premo su ok mi ritorna al menu )
<G_Val> jester-: nada nn va
<jester-> G_Val: vai in shell e dai sudo apt-get install --reinstall dkms nvidia-current
<G_Val> jester-: ok provo
<jester-> poi controlla di avere xorg.conf che carica il driver nvidia e riavvia
<G_Val> jester-: in shell di normal mode o recovery ?
<jester-> G_Val: è uguale
<jester-> basta che sia una shell
<G_Val> jester-: scusami ma il recordfail che mi appare quando premo "e" nel menu grub è un problema ?
<jester-> G_Val: reinstalla pure grub da shell; grub-intall /dev/sda  e poi update-grub
<G_Val> jester-: devo usare l ethernet obbligatoriamente ?
<frigOvuotO> aiuto ...non si apre gestore pacchetti, software-center e un avviso di errore durante gli aggiornamenti
<jester-> G_Val: per forza
<jester-> frigOvuotO: sudo apt-get update
<G_Val> jester-: allora mi socnnetto un attimo e ritorno provo e ti ddico
<jester-> G_Val: vai in shell con network
<G_Val> jester-: a sto punto uso la live ?
<jester-> nu
<frigOvuotO> jester-: Recuperati 72B in 2s (31B/s)
<frigOvuotO> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<alnuvola> buongiorno qualcuno ha provato gnome 3
<jester-> frigOvuotO: no errori?
<frigOvuotO> no
<jester-> frigOvuotO: sudo apt-get upgrade
<G_Val> jester-: come vado in shell con network ?
<frigOvuotO> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<frigOvuotO> Errore di segmentazionee dipendenze... 50%
<jester-> G_Val: avvia normale e a schermo nero vai in shell con control-alt-F2
<jester-> frigOvuotO: sa di sources.list con repo ciofeca dentro
<G_Val> jester-: a schermo nero in senso quando sono in bash ? se non levo lo splash mi si blocca sulla schermata caricamento
<frigOvuotO> jester-: conviene riformattare tutto?
<jester-> G_Val: leva lo splash allora
<jester-> frigOvuotO: è inutile formattare
<frigOvuotO> a questo punto installa ubuntu-stufio
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<frigOvuotO> *stufio
<frigOvuotO> *studio
<jester-> firez: fa vedere la pappardella che da sudo apt-get uodate
<frigOvuotO> azz senza luca...sono al buio
<G_Val> jester-: ed una volta che sono in bash premo ala combinazione ? prima di sto casino usavo wireless
<jester-> firez: fa vedere la pappardella che da sudo apt-get update
<frigOvuotO> *luce
<jester-> G_Val: da normale dovresti avere la wifi
<G_Val> jester-: quindi quando sono in bash non inserisco i dati utente
<jester-> frigOvuotO: ci vedi meglio al buio, metti sul pastebin
<frigOvuotO> cosa devo fare?
<massimo18> -.-
<frigOvuotO> buongiorno massimo
<jester-> G_Val: si metti user e pass e poi dai sudo apt-get install --reinstall dkms nvidia-current e poi sudo grub-install /dev/sda e quindo sudo update-grub
<G_Val> jester-: scusami ma allroa quando uso il ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<jester-> frigOvuotO: sudo apt-get update e metti tutto l'output su pastebin
<G_Val> jester-: ho premuto la combinazione quando sono arrivato alal bash in normal
<jester-> G_Val: giusto
<jester-> G_Val: ti logghi e dai i comandi
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592026/
<G_Val> jester-: nah nn va unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix.missing ?
<G_Val> jester-: penso che non riconosca la rete
<jester-> frigOvuotO: disattiva i ppa e gtdeb
<romanomuti> ciao
<frigOvuotO> jester-: non so cosa siano ..come?
<jester-> G_Val: sudo dhclient wlan0
<jester-> frigOvuotO: li hai aggiunti tu mica che si sono messi da soli
<jester-> frigOvuotO: apri synaptic
<romanomuti> scusate sto provandom a installare ubuntu su un mio vecchio notebook ma ho un problema
<G_Val> jester-: no such device (O__O com'è possibile )
<jester-> G_Val: iwconfig cosa vede
<G_Val> jester-: nada dice semplicemnete no wireless extension
<romanomuti> quando seleziono installa ubuntu mi risponde unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<frigOvuotO> si apre ma poi si richiude anche con sudo non si apre synaptic
<romanomuti> cosa dovrei fare
<jester-> G_Val: mi sa che con paciccamento partizioni ti sei segato una parte di sistema
<romanomuti> paciccamento?
<jester-> frigOvuotO: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<G_Val> jester-: ma il fatto sta che ho recupeato tutto mi da solo sti problemi no so provo con la rete  ethernet ?
<frigOvuotO> jester-: con sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* non è successo nulla....
<jester-> G_Val: certo
<frigOvuotO> jester-:  non riesco a far nulla
<G_Val> jester-: puo darsi che mi aggio9rna il tutto no ? in caso contrario non ce sta nulla per ripristinare solo i file sistema ?
<jester-> frigOvuotO: adesso sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list e metti # alle righe con dentro gtdeb
<romanomuti> non volevo e non ho selezionato partizionamenti
<frigOvuotO> romanomuti: prova a vedere qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=409253.0
<massimo18> romanomuti: e come lo installi senza partizionare?
<frigOvuotO> jester-: si è aperto un file
<jester-> frigOvuotO: metti nel pastebin
<massimo18> !installazione | romanomuti
<ubot-it> romanomuti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<G_Val> jester-: puo darsi che mi aggiorna il tutto no ? in caso contrario non ce sta nulla per ripristinare solo i file sistema ?
<frigOvuotO> jester-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/592028/
<jester-> G_Val: va internet o no
<G_Val> devo usare l'ethernet e devo staccar da qui percio ti chiedevo
<jester-> frigOvuotO: ok chiudi e dai sudo apt-get update
<frigOvuotO> jester-:  imprevisto
<jester-> G_Val: se non sei in internet non fai nulla a meno che reinstalli sopra senza formattare per non perdere i dati
<frigOvuotO> jester-:  mi dice Ci sono 2 documenti con modifiche non salvate. Salvare le modifiche prima di chiudere?  selezionare i seguenti file "e" "metti"   salvare?
<jester-> frigOvuotO: non salvare
<G_Val> jester-: come posso reinstallare senza format ? non si sovrascriveranno poi i programmi installati ecc.ecc. ?
<frigOvuotO> jester-:  fatto anche update e  non mi ha dato errori
<frigOvuotO> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592031/
<jester-> G_Val: GLI  va sopra sostituendo il sistema ma non cancella la home, devi solo eventualmente reinstallare applicazioni che avranno la stessa configurazione diprima
<frigOvuotO> jester-:  il gestore aggiornamenti ha ripreso a funzionare
<jester-> frigOvuotO: sudo apt-get upgrade
<G_Val> jester-: come potrei fare allora ? nel caso non mi funge il tutto ?
<frigOvuotO> jester-:   l avviso di errore è sparito
<jester-> G_Val: se ti sbrighi e venire da live ti seguo
<jester-> frigOvuotO: erano i repo pirla che avevi aggiunto
<G_Val> jester-: ok dai allora rivo da live
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592032/
<frigOvuotO> jester-:  non  credo sia stata mia intenzione..io seguo quello che mi dite voi
<jester-> frigOvuotO: apposto
<frigOvuotO> jester-: provo ad aprire
<frigOvuotO> jester-:  il gestore pacchetti si apri
<frigOvuotO> e anche il software-centeer
<frigOvuotO> jester-:  grazie !!!!
<jester-> oggià
<massimo18> lol
<G_Val> jester-: sto a cerca la live un attimino
<jester-> G_Val: 10-10 nè
<G_Val> jester-: no lts 10.04
<G_Val> jester-: non me incasino con altre versioni xD non essendo espertissimo mi attengo
<G_Val> jester-: trovato ! rivo !
<G_Val_> jester-: eccomi da live
<jester-> G_Val_: su comincia a dare sudo fdisk -l e a mettere sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste | G_Val_
<ubot-it> G_Val_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<G_Val_> jester-: si lol non sto a sti livelli xD usavo lo spunge ne l mio buon vecchio linux ...
<G_Val_> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592044/
<jester-> G_Val_: ok sta su sda1 vai in installazione
<G_Val_> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592044/
<jester-> G_Val_: arriva la partizionamento
<jester-> al
<G_Val_> jester-: ssisi ho linux nella sda1 ma vedi il boot ? sembra essere in sdb1 com-e possibile ?
<jester-> frega niente del falg
<jester-> flag
<jester-> grub se ne frega
<G_Val_> jester-: ottima notizia
<G_Val_> jester-: arrivo al partizionamento e.. ?
<jester-> G_Val_: scegli manuale
<G_Val_> jester-: poi ?
<jester-> G_Val_: clicca la sda1 che apre la gui
<iamFIREcracker> una curiosita`: esiste su ubuntu/linux un tool per creare keymaps personalizzati? per ora ho trovato xmodmap, ma purtroppo non fa` distinzione tra left e right shift, cosa di cui invece avrei bisogno
<jester-> G_Val_: usare come ext4, montare come / non spuntare formattare
<G_Val_> uhm allroa partizionamento manuale
<G_Val_> jester-: dopodiche seleziono ext4 e monto come /
<G_Val_> jester-: ho mancato qualcosa ?
<jester-> si e non spuntare formattare
<jester-> o pialli tutto
<G_Val_> jester-: lol sei di milano xD
<G_Val_> jester-: o de roma lo fo e te faccio sape-
<jester-> G_Val_: so de milano provincia
<G_Val_> jester-: Pollice in su !
<G_Val_> jester-: ma se lo fo con gparted non ce sta nulla ?
<frigOvuotO> il gestore pacchetti non mi fa installare nulla
<jester-> G_Val_: centra nulla gprarted visto cha la partizione già ce sta
<jester-> frigOvuotO: cosa devi installate
<jester-> re
<G_Val_> jester-: pensavo potesse avere roba di recupero varia
<frigOvuotO> ho provato a installare i pacchetti di ubuntu studio e mi dava un errore , poi ho provato vlc e mi dava errore ..penso fosse lo stesso e non posso copiare il messaggi dei dettagli
<jester-> G_Val_: gparted paciocca partizioni
<jester-> frigOvuotO: sudo apt-get install vlc
<frigOvuotO> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/UbuntuStudio
<G_Val_> jester-: se te mando uno screen ce credi ? non me vede sda1 ma solo sda
<frigOvuotO> jester-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/592049/
<G_Val_> jester-: mentre in sdb me vede anche sdb1 oO
<jester-> G_Val_: dall'installer?
<jester-> frigOvuotO: sudo apt-get --purge akregator
<G_Val_> si dal partizionamento
<frigOvuotO> jester-:  sudo apt-get --purge akregator
<frigOvuotO> E: Operazione akregator non valida
<jester-> G_Val_: sicuro? fdisk le vede le partizioni di sda
<G_Val_> jester-: te mando uno screen ? oO non ce posso crede manco io
<jester-> frigOvuotO: dpkg-divert --list
<G_Val_> jester-: mia bella madunnin
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592051/
<Neo_> buongiorno
<frigOvuotO> buongiorno Neo_
<G_Val_> jester-: che posso fare ora ? manco da glparted le vedo...
<jester-> G_Val_: non è che avevi aperto anche gparted
<G_Val_> jester-: nono assolutamente pensa non me le riconosce manco da li oO
<jester-> frigOvuotO: sudo dpkg --update-avail
<G_Val_> jester-: infatti se provo con mount /dev/sda1 me da un eerore
<G_Val_> jester-: mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<jester-> frigOvuotO: sudo dpkg   --clear-avail
<frigOvuotO> jester-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/592052/
<jester-> G_Val_: riavvia la live va
<G_Val_> jester-: per fare cosa ? oO
<frigOvuotO> jester-:  con sudo dpkg   --clear-avail  non ha dato risposte
<jester-> frigOvuotO: sudo apt-get install update
<jester-> frigOvuotO: sudo apt-get -f install
<jester-> frigOvuotO: sudo apt-get insall vlc
<jester-> G_Val_: vedi che riavviando le partizioni le vede e non aprire gparted
<G_Val_> jester-: riavvio e ritorno in live ?
<jester-> yess
<frigOvuotO> jester-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/592054/
<jester-> frigOvuotO: sudo apt-get instll vlc
<jester-> frigOvuotO: sudo apt-get install vlc
<frigOvuotO> jester-:  forse ci siamo
<jester-> sperem
<frigOvuotO> jester-: si lo hai installato! grande!
<frigOvuotO> la situzione sul gestore si sarà sbloccata ?
<jester-> frigOvuotO: i repo minchia avevano atto casino
<jester-> fatto
<frigOvuotO> e sei stato bravo
<frigOvuotO> io non ciò capito nulla ma fa lo stesso :)
<jester-> frigOvuotO: gestore e synaptic sempre apt e dpkg usano
<frigOvuotO> per installare qualsiasi cosa il comando sarà sempre sudo apt-get install pacchetto ?
<_Crow_> si frigOvuotO
<_Crow_> o tramite interfaccia con synaptic
<frigOvuotO> allora me lo segno
<frigOvuotO> grazie
<_Crow_> o se hai un .deb
<_Crow_> dpkg -i nomepacco.deb
<frigOvuotO> si i deb sono some gli exe
<frigOvuotO> non è sufficiente cliccarci?
<_Crow_> non conosco benissimo ubuntu
<_Crow_> ma di solito su vm quando ho un .deb faccio
<_Crow_> dpkg -i
<G_Val> jester-: nada stessa roba
<Neo_> frig0vuoto, gli exe sono degli eseguibili quindi possono essere paragonati agli elf; mentre i .deb sono come i .msi in un certo senso
<jester-> G_Val: hai combinato qualcosa con gparted'
<jester-> sembra che ti sei piallato l'intero sda
<G_Val> jester-: assolutamente nulla ho riavviato la live e so entrato nel processo di partizionamento
<jester-> G_Val: se prima le parttizioni c'erano e poi sono sparite i casi sono 2: o hd ciucco o segate a mano
<G_Val> jester-: si ma da fdisk le riconosce non è che tipo so nascoste o robe del genere ?
<G_Val> come posso accedere almeno al desktop della sda1 ?
<jester-> G_Val: fammi vedere un shot del partizionatore
<G_Val> jester-: ok
<G_Val> jester-: http://img822.imageshack.us/i/screenshotzyr.png/
<jester-> G_Val: scaricati la iso della 10.10 va
<G_Val> jester-: cosa centra ? oO
<G_Val> jester-: ha un sistema migliore ?
<jester-> centra che mi sa che hai una iso tarocca
<jester-> G_Val: e ogni rilascio viene migliorato
<G_Val> jester-: no lol scaricata dal sito offy
<G_Val> jester-: solo le lts so stabili non mi fido della 10.10
<jester-> G_Val: monta la partizione sda1 e salvati quello che ti serve
<G_Val> jester-: crash momentaneo
<G_Val> jester-: me monto l sda1
<jester-> G_Val:  sono solo fisime ma vedi un po te, monta la sda1 e salvati i dati
<G_Val> jester-: si infatti faro cosi
<G_Val> jester-: senti na cosa te ne intendi di recupero file ? devo tip recuperare degli html o json per firefox
<jester-> G_Val: la cartella .mozilla nella home contiene tutto circa firefox, poi basta che la copi
<jester-> G_Val: cosi .evolution o .thunderbird per la posta
<G_Val> jester-: nono so sta roba dico devo recuperare un file siccome eliminai una cartella per sbaglio
<G_Val> jester-: e provai con testdisk solo che ho sovrascritto la tavola partizione ed ora non mi va
<jester-> G_Val: serve photorec
<G_Val> jester-: te hai mica una vaga idea ? si lol è lo stess
<G_Val> jester-: riavvio un attimo provo a dare un fsck /dev/sda1
<G_Val> per integrare il filesystem puo darsi che non lo riconosce a causa di sto errore
<jester-> G_Val: fallo da live
<G_Val> jester-: lo faro ma ora non me fa smontare il volume
<G_Val> jester-: è per questo che riavvio un attimino
<jester-> G_Val: sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<G_Val> jester-: secondo me sta la il problema
<G_Val> jester-: è na cazzata ? WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL*** cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.
<jester-> smontalo
<jester-> sudo umount /dev/sda1
<jester-> ma chiudi terminale e filemanager
<jester-> che se sei dentro non te la smonta
<G_Val> jester-: cio so
<G_Val> jester-: ok smontati anche da disk utility mi dice che il fs è integro
<G_Val> jester-: riprovo col partizionatore ?
<jester-> prova
<G_Val> jester-: NADA DE NADA
<jester-> G_Val: mistero
<G_Val> jester-: non me la riconosce ma la monta e posso anche vedere i file
<jester-> secondo me è la lvie farlocca
<jester-> la live*
<G_Val> jester-: scarico un altra 10.04 ?
<jester-> 10.1
<jester-> 0
<G_Val> jester-: non me di niente ma delle non lts non me fiso xD
<G_Val> fido *
<jester-> eh se no lts ti fonde il pc
<inesperto> buongiorno a tutti,ho un problema con il gestore aggiornamenti,mi dice che c'e' un aggiornamento ma quando gli dico di farlo mi dice  (Richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati  L'azione potrebbe richiedere l'installazione di pacchetti da sorgenti non autenticate9 come faccio a farglieli fare lo stesso?
<G_val_> jester-: non me di niente ma delle mnon lts non me fido
<G_val_> jester-: la scarico ma non me installo un roba del genere
<Neo_> inesperto, a volte lo da quando non riesce a scaricare la chiave per l'autenticazione e quindi non potendo autenticare il pacchetto ti dice che non è fidato; quindi non so...prova a disconetterti e a riconnetterti a internet e poi riprova
<jester-> inesperto: pigia S
<G_Val_> jester-: riprovo cosi '?
<jester-> inesperto: o importi la key del repo minchia che hai aggiunto
<G_Val> jester-: provo cosi '?
<G_Val> jester-: te hai una 10.10 ?
<inesperto> scusa jester pigio s dove? la key del repo dove la trovo?
<jester-> tutti hanno la 10.10
<jester-> !gpgerr | inesperto
<ubottu-it> inesperto: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<G_Val> jester-: ma se la lts è a lungo supporto lol xD
<inesperto> ubottu scusami ma non mi da' numeri di errore mi apre una finestra con scritto Richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati ma non numeri d'errore
<frigOvuotO> jester-:  ubuntustudio installato con sucesso !!! grazie ancora!
<Neo_> inesperto, ubottu è un bot; non penso che ti risponderà....:)
<jester-> inesperto: la vedi facendo sudo apt-get update da terminale
<jester-> inesperto: e aggiungere repo esterni non è mai consigliabile
<inesperto> hahaha non sapevo pensa come son messo parlo con i bot!!!
<inesperto> jester mi dice E: Il comando update non accetta argomenti
<jester-> sudo apt-get update
<inesperto> si jester sta andando
<inesperto> grazie mille jester sei sempre risolutivo grazie davvero
<tesla_> halo?
<Neo_> ciao tesla
<tesla_> ciao neo........
<tesla_> avrei bisogno di aiuto con ubuntu..........scheda audio malefica probabilmente......
<Neo_> tesla, basta chiedere
<tesla_> sony vaio........scheda audio ko...non si sente nulla...solo con le cuffie riesci a sentire qualcosa ma devi concentrarti per riuscire a capire  cosa stai sentendo
<tesla_> ubuntu versione 10.10
<Neo_> tesla_, hai controllato i valori del mixer con alsamixer?
<tesla_> alsa driver reinstallati da pacchetto seguendo le istruzioni trovate su internet...
<tesla_> si purtroppo...tutto a palla...
<Neo_> hai anche tolto il MUTE a tutto?
<tesla_> nelle preferenze audio....si....
<tesla_> ho lanciato anche un aplay -l
<Neo_> tesla_, e sempre dalle preferenze, sulla scheda "uscita", hai controllato a cambiare il connettore?
<Neo_> dovrebbe stare in Analog output / Amplifier
<Neo_> forse è messo su analog headphones
<tesla_> intendi il dispositivo da selezionare sotto "uscita"?
<Neo_> dopo aver selezionato il dispositivo sotto c'è un bottone con un elenco dove c'è scritto Connettore:
<Neo_> sotto "bilanciamento"
<tesla_> ok analog output
<tesla_> era già selezionato...
<Neo_> mmm. allora vai sulla scheda Hardware, sempre dalle preferenze audio
<Neo_> lì dorebbe esserci l'elenco delle schede audio
<Neo_> quante ne lista?
<tesla_> 1 sola....audio interno...analog stereo duplex
<Neo_> ok, clicca su test altoparlanti
<tesla_> muto...
<Neo_> se non vai prova a cambiare il valore di "Analog Stereo Duplex" e a riprovare il test con ogni profilo
<Neo_> ma il notebook ha degli altoparlanti integrati? o ha solo l'uscita delle cuffie?
<tesla_> oddio...............................
<tesla_> beh l'avevo preso per un dato di fatto questo....
<Neo_> tesla_, vale la pena provare, visto che i valori del mixer sono apposto forse l'uscita è sbagliata
<tesla_> provo con le cuffie a sto punto.......
<G_Val> Raga me serve na mano...non mi parte ubuntuntu e si blocca al caricamento vedendo nel "log" di grub premendo "e" http://paste.ubuntu.com/591903/ mi hanno consigliato di reinstallare senza formattare ma il sistema di partizionamento non me ricnosce le partizioni ( strano perche riconosce i ltutto sia fdisk che photoec !!! )
<Neo_> G_Val, GParted te le riconosce le partizioni?
<G_Val> Neo_: nah solo la sdb
<G_Val> Neo_: la soluzione deve esere vicina secondo me sono tipo nascoste non capisco...
<Neo_> G_Val, sdb sarebbe il secondo hard disk?
<G_Val> Neo_: esattamente
<G_Val> Neo_: ti psoto un fdisk -l ? per rendere chaira la situazione
<Neo_> G_Val, non rileva le partizione di sda cmq sda lo rileva giusto?
<Neo_> G_Val, OK
<G_Val> Neo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592078/
<G_Val> Neo_: gparted non le rileva il sistema di partizionamento neanche
<Neo_> ma in questo momento sta usando il LiveCD?
<G_Val> Neo_: esattamente
<Neo_> G_Val, prova a montare le partizioni manualmente
<Neo_> G_Val, crea una cartella sulla scrivania, chiamala come vuoi, meglio un nome corto
<G_Val> si in quel caso funge con mount /dev/sda1 intendi ?
<Neo_> esatto
<Neo_> digita sudo mount /dev/sda1 nome_cartella
<Neo_> G_Val, montato?
<G_Val> Neo_: come se fa a smontare ?
<G_Val> Neo_: l'avavevo gia smontato
<Neo_> con "sudo umount punto_di_mount"
<G_Val> Neo_: si ok sbagliavo nello scrivere "unmount" ù
<G_Val> Neo_: mount: mount point HDT does not exist
<G_Val> Neo_: ho una cartella vuota chimata HDT
<Neo_> ma hai scritto esattamente quello che ti ho detto io? (sudo mount /dev/sda1 percorso cartela)
<Neo_> G_Val, scrivi così che è meglio
<Neo_> G_Val,    sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<G_Val> Neo_: riprovo
<tesla_> neo......in cuffia qualcosa si sente...ma....è bassissimissimo........oltretutto le casse integrate ce le ha....http://www.sony.it/product/vnp-y-series/vpcya1v9e-b#pageType=TechnicalSpecs
<G_Val> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt (mnt lascio cosi o rimpiazzo con HDT ? )
<Neo_> G_Val, esattamente come ho scritto io
<G_Val> ok fatto
<G_Val> Neo_: fatto
<Neo_> tesla_, ora controllo su google se è un problema diffuso e c'è già una soluzione
<Neo_> G_Val, ora vai su computer
<Neo_> G_Val, filesystem e apri la cartella mnt
<G_Val> si ho il contenuto di sda li'
<G_Val> Neo_: si ho il contenuto di sda li'
<Neo_> G_Val, ok quindi i dati sono apposto
<Neo_> G_Val, quindi esattamente che ti dice quando cerchi di avviare ubuntu da GRUB?
<G_Val> Neo_: il problema è che si blocca al caricamento ( me pare che in gergo si chaimi plymouth o playmouth
<Neo_> G_Val, proviamo a reinstallare GRUB
<G_Val> Neo_: plymouth quindi vedendo tramite la pressione del tasto "e"
<Neo_> G_Val, segui ciò che ti dico
<G_Val> Neo_: me appare questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/591903/
<G_Val> Neo_: famo un grub-install /dev/sda1 ?
<Neo_> G_Val, quello non è il log e il "comando" con cui lanci il sistema con GRUB
<G_Val> Neo_: ah capisco
<Neo_> G_Val , sì però devi seguire un paio di passi
<G_Val> Neo_: ok dimmi pure sono tutto occhi !
<Neo_> G_Val, da terminale digita mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev/
<G_Val> Neo_:  ok col sudo va
<G_Val> Neo_: senti se me metto come poweruser ? senza digitare senza sudo fa lo stesso ?
<Neo_> G_Val, ok ora bisogna montare il fs proc; digita mount -t proc none /mnt/proc
<Neo_> G_Val, sono solo un paio di passi, non ne vale la pena
<G_Val> Neo_: fatto ( dopo me spiegheresti cosa sto facendo ? grazie )
<Neo_> G_Val, CERTO
<Neo_> G_Val, ora digita chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<G_Val> ok cisono
<Neo_> G_Val, OK ora vai con grub-install /dev/sda
<G_Val> Neo_: sda generale ?
<Neo_> G_Val, sì
<G_Val> Neo_:  ok fatto Installation finished. No error reported.
<Neo_> G_Val, perfetto; ora prova a riavviare e vedere se parte
<Neo_> G_Val, oppure se vuoi prima ti spiego cosa abbiamo fatto passo-passo
<G_Val> Neo_: se tra un p me rivedi loggare gia sai xD
<G_Val> Neo_: certo apprezzo !
<G_Val> Neo_: magari se hai la documentazone cosi non perdi tempo
<Neo_> G_Val, non c'è una documentazione proprio per questi passaggi, bast ache digiti da terminale "man mount" e "man chroot" e avrai tutte le conoscenze per comprendere i comandi che hai lanciato
<G_Val> ottimo !
<G_Val> Neo_: conosco per sommi capi i comandi ma non capisco perche tipo il bin bash ecc.ecc.
<Neo_> G_Val , serve per specificare l'interprete di comandi (in pratica BASH)
<G_Val> Neo_: ok dai riavvio e torno !
<Neo_> G_Val, visto che possono esserci più interpreti di comandi in un sistema facendo chroot seguito con /bin/bash specifichi che vuoi usare BASh che sta nella cartella /bin/
<Neo_> G_Val, ok, io rimango connesso
<Neo_> G_Val, a tra poco, fammi sapere se va
<tesla_> riavvio..
<G_Val> Neo_: nah nada
<G_Val> Neo_: mi si impalla li-
<Neo_> G_Val, non lo lancia?!?!
<G_Val> Neo_: si ma si imaplla sul plymounth
<Neo_> G_Val, cavolo è strano; nel momento in cui i dati delle partizione sono apposto e non lo lancia l'uncia ipotesi è che sono errati i parametri di lancio di GRUB; che avremmo dovuto correggere reinstallandolo
<G_Val> Neo_: carica carica ma nulla
<G_Val> Neo_: forse un device map non settato bene _
<G_Val> Neo_: ??
<Neo_> G_Val, ma la scritta ubuntu compare?
<G_Val> Neo_: non sto manco da 3 mesi su ubuntu non saprei
<G_Val> Neo_: sisi compare anche la barra di caricamento
<Neo_> G_Val, la schermata viola con la scritta ubuntu bianca al centro
<G_Val> Neo_: ma non carica l-ho lasciato piu di 5 minuti
<Neo_> G_Val, ahhhhh......io avevo capito che si bloccava ancora prima
<G_Val> Neo_: si compare [ come se andasse in loop
<Neo_> G_Val , questo cambia le cosa
<G_Val> Neo_: no lol
<Neo_> *cose
<G_Val> Neo_: menomale ecco perche il tuo username !
<Neo_> G_Val, allora il problema potrebbe essere in qualche script di avvio
<G_Val> Neo_: cosa consigli _
<Neo_> G_Val , di preciso da quando ha iniziato a darti sto problema? dopo aver installato qualcosa o fatto qualche cambiamento?
<G_Val> Neo_: in pratica accidentalmente rimpiazzai la tavola partizioni con testdisk
<G_Val> Neo_: ma subito dopo l-ho recuperata immediatamente
<G_Val> Neo_: ed infatti nessun file personale o di sistema [ andato perso
<Neo_> G_Val, in estremis potresti montare la partizione /dev/sda1 e copiare le cartelle della HOME nell'altro hard disk e reinstallare
<G_Val> Neo_: non c-[ nulla che io possa fare ? non me le riconosce le partizioni il partizionatore
<Neo_> G_Val, però visto che il problema è sorto dopo che hai cambiato la tabella delle partizioni ti conviene prima provare a installare la versione nuova di GParted che integra una funzione per recuperare le tabelle corrotte
<G_Val> faccio un upgrade dai ppa ?
<Neo_> G_Val, dovrebbe anche esserci il deb dal sito ufficiale di gparted se non sbaglio
<Neo_> mo controllo
<G_Val> Neo_: io vedo sul launchpad
<Neo_> sul sito c'è il tar.bz2 ma devi compilarlo manualmente
<Neo_> G_Val, ok controlla lì
<Neo_> G_Val, ma non usare PPA non affidabili
<tesla_> ehilà ho trovato dal sito della realtek alsa driver 1.0.24
<G_Val> Neo_: scarico il tar bz2 versione 0.8.0 ?
<Neo_> G_Val, però devi compilarlo
<G_Val> Neo_: sisi lo so
<Neo_> G_Val, altrimenti c'è un ppa che dovrebbe essere quello ufficiale
<Neo_> G_Val, però compilarlo manualmente è sempre la cosa più sicura da fare
<G_Val> Neo_: me serve un inttool piu recente
<tesla_> install: impossibile creare il file regolare "/usr/include/sound/ymfpci.h": Permesso negato make: *** [install-headers] Errore 1
<Neo_> tesla_, lancia il comando con sudo, hai bisogno dei dirittti di amministratore per accedere a quella cartella
<tesla_> ah ecco il trucchetto
<Neo_> G_Val, prova il PPA allora
<tesla_> quindi sudo è per l'admin.....bene.....
<tesla_> riavvio
<Neo_> tesla_, sì permette di lanciare un comando con i diritti di un altro utente(se lo lanci senza opzioni una root)
<Neo_> *usa
<G_Val> Neo_: lo sto compilando un attimino di pazienza !
<Neo_> G_Val, certo
<G_Val> Neo_: sopratutto per il gtk xD
<HaZe_> ciao a tutti
<HaZe_> avrei bisogno di un aiuto....
<HaZe_> come faccio a vedere se sto usando la versione a 32 o a 64 bit?
<Neo_> HaZe, da terminale digita arch
<Neo_> HaZe, oppure uname -a se vuoi sapere anche la versione del kernel
<HaZe_> mi esce... i686
<Neo_> HaZe, e allora è a 32 bit
<HaZe_> :( dove trovo la versione a 64 bit?
<G_Val> HaZe_: quando scarichi da ubunut invece di selezionare 32 selezioni 64
<G_Val> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<G_Val> usiam google almeno per questo
<HaZe_> ok grazie, scusate per il distrubo
<G_Val> figurate
<attempt> HaZe_   amd64 ci trovi scritto.
<tesla_> pazzesco........installo alsa driver nuovo e mi sparisce alsamixer?
<G_Val> Neo_: come la avvio la versione 0.8.0 ?
<tesla_> nn mi riconoscee neanche più la scheda audio adesso
<Neo_> G_Val, una volta finita la compilazione dovrebbe esserci un eseguibile nella cartella
<Neo_> G_Val, opppure se l'hai installato con "make install" ti basta digitare da terminale gparted (anche se potrebbe avere un nome diverso e quindi potrebbe lanciarti la versione vecchia)
<G_Val> Neo_: me sa che devo eliminare prima la 5 .0
<Neo_> G_Val, sei sul liveCD; non ha senzo eliminarla
<Neo_> G_Val, dentro la cartella ci dovrebbe stare un file eseguibile col programma
<G_Val> Neo_: me parte
<G_Val> Neo_: l'ho avviato da terminale
<HaZe_> Ragazzi come faccio ad eseguire i file .rpm?
<attempt> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/7.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/install-file.html    HaZe_
<attempt> sicuro che quel pacchetto .deb non esista?
<HaZe_> ora controllo...non ne ho idea oggi per la prima volta sto usando ubuntu quindi non ci capisco niente!
<G_Val> Neo_: cosa dovrei fare ora ?
<attempt> HaZe_ cerca i pacchetti che ti servono dal package manager synaptic o gestore pacchetti.
<attempt> installali i li.
<attempt> i pacchetti per ubuntu sono .deb  gli rpm sono i altre distro non derivate debian.
<Neo_> G_Val, sul menù ci dovrebbe essere una voce dove ti dice "recupero tabella delle partizioni o qualcosa di simile"
<G_Val> Neo_: attempt data rescue !
<attempt> HaZe_  evita di usare pacchetti che non siano .deb , evita di installare pacchetti .deb a mano e non col gestore che risolve automaticamente le dipendenze, evita di compilarti pacchetti per installarli da sorgente.
<Neo_> G_Val, non ricordo di preciso il nome della voce del menù
<G_Val> Neo_: ricordi da quale menu ?
<G_Val> Neo_: da intuito sta subito dopo crea tabella partizioni
<Neo_> HaZe_, i pacchetti rmp sono usati dal gestore pacchetti di RHL
<Neo_> G_Val, sì mi pare che si aquello
<G_Val> Neo_: che bella cosa : il comando non è stato trovato oO
<Neo_> G_Val, prova a fare cd nella cartella dove sta gparted e riavvialo
<G_Val> Neo_: me serve gpart anche oO
<G_Val> Neo_: dovrei isntallare gpart
<Neo_> G_Val, a sto punto ti conviene reinstallare il SO che fai prima
<G_Val> Neo_: ho dei file di configurazione e programmi vari che me servono
<jester-> G_Val: e avendo sminchiato la tabella ti converrebbe rifare l'intero hd o rischi di avere sempre una hd zoppo
<G_Val> jester-: eccolo lui xD
<Neo_> G_Val, vabbè tanto hai 2 hard disk quindi puoi salvare tutto su quell'altro
<jester-> G_Val: visto che stranamente ti fa montare e leggere la partizione quello che ti serve lo salvi su una isb
<jester-> usb
<G_Val> jester-: si ma i programmi li devo pur sempre reinstallare
<G_Val> jester-: stesso discorso se un prgramma usa uno script in perl
<G_Val> *usasse
<Neo_> G_Val, sì, però visto che la situazione è alquanto strana; cioè ti fa montare le partizione però gparted non te le riconosce; la cosa migliore e più veloce è quella di reinstallare tutto
<G_Val> Neo_: non vorrei sempre ricorrere al metodo windows
<sav> buongiorno,ho una domanda
<Neo_> G_Val, in che senso? qual è il metodo windows?
<Neo_> buongiorno sav
<jester-> G_Val: e che ci vuole a reinstallare programmi, e comunque se hai maldesrtramente sminchiato tabella e partizioni c'è poco da fare
<G_Val> Neo_: reinstallare il tutto dopo che un sistema abbia accumulato immondizia tra valori di registri sputtanati e tracce varie
<Neo_> G_Val, scusa ma devo andare
<Neo_> ciao a tutti
<G_Val> Neo_: tranquiòllo ti ringrazio
<sav> ho istallato ubuntu con un portatile su un hard disck collegato con usb tutto ok pero' se vglio usarlo sul pc desctop non parte c'e' qualcosa che devo fare o posso usarlo solo dve l'ho istallato?
<int80h> hard disck?
<int80h> desctop?
<jester-> sav: devi metterer grub sul mbr dell'usb e poi dal fisso avviare da usb
<jester-> sav: o usi il cd live di supergrub
<sav> come devo fare? e' complicato?
<sav> dove lo trovo il cd live di supergrub?e come lo uso?scusatemi ma sono un po' ignorante
<jester-> sav: no avvii dal desktop, poi guardi con sudo fedisk  -l che sdx è l'usb, quindi dai sudo grub-install /dev/sdx e poi sudo update-grub   x sta per la lettera dell'hd
<sav> qiundi dimmi se ho capito: avvio da usb pi do' il comando sudo fedisk -1  e poi sudo grub-istall/dev/sdx poi sudo updte-grab ? e dovrebbe andare?
<G_Val> jester-: senti na cosa ho la necessita di dare un chmod 775 nel file system come posso far ?
<frigOvuotO> ho installato ubuntustudio dentro ubuntu 10 ....volevo sapere se devo aggiungere anche i reposity per gli aggiornamenti del medesimo.
<G_Val> jester-: me serve cambiare i permessi ad una cartella e tt le sottocartelle e files contenente
<G_Val> jester-: altrimenti non posso salvarmi i file
<claudio_> ciao a tutti
<claudio_> mi date un info. come utente posso fare tutto.
<claudio_> a patto di inserire la pw
<attempt> frigOvuotO ubuntustudio e' in macchina virtuale?
<claudio_> eppure in alcune directory nin riesco ad entrare
<claudio_> ho fatto anche 'su'
<claudio_> ma mi dice che la pw è sbagliata???
<frigOvuotO> attempt:  no è su ubuntu 10 e lo installato correttamente dal gestore pacchetti solo che sto pensando agli aggiornamenti...
<OverMe> non puoi fare "sudo cd nomecartella" quindi devi fare "sudo su" e poi entrare nella cartella
<OverMe> claudio_, ↑
<MatteoR> Salve
<claudio_> OverMe, grazie
<frigOvuotO> ciao MatteoR!
<attempt> frigOvuotO se avevi disponibili i pacchetti di ubuntustudio nei repo ti verranno anche aggiornati automaticamente dai medesimi repository.
<MatteoR> ehilà ciao frigOvuotO
<frigOvuotO> repository dove li vedo?
<attempt> frigOvuotO cioe' non devi toccare proprio niente.
<attempt> gli aggiornamenti ti arrivano.
<frigOvuotO> a ok
<attempt> ubuntu ha un gestore aggiornamenti. puoi modificare i repository da li ma non ne hai la necessita'.
<frigOvuotO> quando un programma viene chiuso forzatamente e poi non si riapre perchè resta inattivo che diamine bisogna fare ? riavviare?
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO: Basta killare il programma. Puoi farlo con il monitor di sistema
<frigOvuotO> a dai processi lo elimino..
<G_Val> killall <nomeprogramma>
<frigOvuotO> da terminale?
<G_Val> esattamente
<G_Val> vi saluto ci sentiamo sul tardi
<frigOvuotO> a dopo
<mikymiky> ragazzi ho un problema quando entro in ubuntu 10.10 il touchpad non mi funziona più anche se nella schermata di accesso riesco ad utilizzarlo. che faccio??
<mikymiky> volete qualche dettaglio per risolvere il mio problema?
<int80h> hai un hp?
<mikymiky> si
<mikymiky> hp pavilion dv6 1350el
<tesla_> neo
<tesla_> ci sei ancora?
<mikymiky> nessuno sa aiutarmi??
<mikymiky> uffa ok ciao
<tesla_> ahhhhhhh ci sto schiumandoooooo
<lushoverthebridg> Ciaooooo
<Etneo> debbo formattare linux su E come posso fare?
<Etneo> partition magic non si avvia
<Etneo> con il winzoz
<Etneo> ho 160gb totali parte l'ho data a winzoz e parte a linux
<Etneo> ogni volta sembra di chiedere al muro
<Etneo> avete provato 11.04 beta1???
<MatteoR> Salve a tutti
<D4V|DE> qualcuno mi aiuta? ho installato gnutella ma non trova nulla sulla ricerca...
<ugidj> ciao a tutti
<ugidj> avrei gentilmente bisogno di aiuto
<ugidj> posso spiegare qui?
<Holden> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ugidj> ok, ho un computer montante ubuntu, ma vorrei rimuoverlo per installare windows 7. Inserendo il dvd di windows 7 non me lo riconosce, è normale? Purtroppo il computer non è stato fatto col dual boot.. Quindi mi trovo solamente con ubuntu. Come posso toglierlo e poi installare Windows 7? grazie mille
<ugidj> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<ugidj> ho un computer montante ubuntu, ma vorrei rimuoverlo per installare windows 7. Inserendo il dvd di windows 7 non me lo riconosce, è normale? Purtroppo il computer non è stato fatto col dual boot.. Quindi mi trovo solamente con ubuntu. Come posso toglierlo e poi installare Windows 7? grazie mille
<roger_> ciao
<ugidj> ciao
<roger_> ..problemino: ogni volta che clicco una voce all'interno della tendina"Risorse"...mi si apre il lettore multimediale...
<roger_> come posso ripristinare il tutto???
<roger_> Grazie!
<Holden> roger_, lol, è la prima volta che sento una cosa del genere
<Holden> ugidj, mi sembra un problema legato a windows più che a ubuntu
<Holden> ugidj, prova a vedere se hai attivato dal bios il boot da dvd
<ugidj> e come posso vederlo?
<Holden> ugidj, entra nel bios e vedi se puoi selezionare il dvd come primo dispositivo di boot.
<ugidj> e come entro nel bios? perdonami l'ignoranza
<Holden> ugidj, di solito bisogna premere del o f2 all'avvio del pc. ma dipende ovviamente dal tipo di pc/marca del bios/costruttore della scheda madre
<Scall> roger_: non andare via, ti dico come fare, un attimo. Tempo fa successe anche a me.
<ugidj> ok sono dentro al bios Holden
<ugidj> in che tab devo andare?
<Holden> ugidj, qualcosa tipo 'boot'
<ugidj> boot - CD-ROM drive?
<Holden> si
<ugidj> sisi esatto
<Holden> scegli il cdrom come primo dispositivo di boot
<ugidj> ora inserisco windows 7 e provo a dare il boot del cd?
<Holden> si
<ugidj> ok l'ho messo primo della lista
<ugidj> ma non me lo fa lanciare
<ugidj> niente, mi lancia ubuntu normalmente
<ugidj> ma come mai da dentro ubuntu non mi apre il dvd di windows 7? è normale?
<rasputin> salve a tutta la comunità di ubuntu
<pi_anto> salve :)
<d4vey> seeera
<D4V|DE> qualcuno mi aiuta con gnutella?
<checco> ciao a tutti
<checco> vorrei cambiare dns definitivamente su wvdial ,,ma ogni volta che li modifico da terminale con comando (sudo nano -w /etc/resolv.conf)e una volta salvati i dns nuovi,,,,,quando mi riconnetto da wvdial mi da dns differenti dall impostazione,,,,come faccio a renderli definitivi????grazie
<checco> vorrei cambiare dns definitivamente su wvdial ,,ma ogni volta che li modifico da terminale con comando (sudo nano -w /etc/resolv.conf)e una volta salvati i dns nuovi,,,,,quando mi riconnetto da wvdial mi da dns differenti dall impostazione,,,,come faccio a renderli definitivi????grazie
<roky> buonasera a tutti
<marcuy> !sera | roky
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sera'
<roky> ma una versione per ubuntu di unreal tournement esiste??????il gico intendo
<marcuy> !buonasera | roky
<ubot-it> roky: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<FattyJoe> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di un'aiuto veloce per settare di nuovo la lingua in italiano.... non so perch? ma mi ? sparita e non sono riuscito a rimetterla O_o
<marcuy> roky, puoi giocare con la versione per windows ed installarla con wine
<roky> da dove lo posso prendere
<enzotib> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament
<marcuy> FattyJoe, quando sei nella pagina del login, devi scegliere il linguaggio italiano
<FattyJoe> grazie marcuy, provo a vedere se mi ? sfuggito quello, di solito metto il login automatico...
<marcuy> :)
<FattyJoe> rieccomi, no marcuy, non ? questo il problema, lingua italiana settata ma tutto o quasi rimane in inglese...
<FattyJoe> mi sa che disinstallando quello che non mi serve di gnome abbia messo di mezzo qualche pacchetto che non dovevo togliere... ma ora vai a sapere qual'?!
<roky> grazie mille buona serata
<FattyJoe> qualche altra idea su cosa posso guardare/controllare?
<teopost> ubot-it, mp3
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<teopost> ubot-it, Ayatana
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'Ayatana'
<webpower> salve
<teopost> ciao
<webpower> ragazzi ubuntu uscirà con unity o con gnome?
<bito> ciao
<teopost> unity
<webpower> e perchè nella beta c'è gnome?
<teopost> non sono alternativi che io sappia
<bito> posso chiedere chi mi consiglia un buon game opensource?
<webpower> teopost, che significa?
<teopost> unity da quel che ho capito e' un plugin di compiz
<teopost> ma l'ambiente si appoggia su gnome
<teopost> ma ti avverto, potrei dire cazzate
<teopost> io ho una domanda per esperti
<teopost> ci provo
<teopost> come si fa a capire quanto un bug che nel lauchpad e' in stato "Fix committed"
<teopost> viene pacchettizzato e rilasciato
<teopost> sui repo ?
<teopost> Questo link e' molto interessante
<teopost> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design
<teopost> ce ne sono di cose da sistemare in 16 giorni
<teopost> cio giowile
<teopost> ciao
<giowile> ciao teopost
<teopost> giowile, hai poi inviato quella mail a Mark ?
<giowile> la sto correggendo ;)
<teopost> ok, se non ho capito male e' a parigi la prossima settimana
<giowile> credo di sì
<teopost> non sarebbe male se riuscissimo a vederci
<teopost> la proposta e' interessante
<giowile> rimini-parigi un attimo
<teopost> altra cosa
<teopost> che ne dici del kick off 2011
<teopost> a Culmolle
<giowile> inizia la litti
<teopost> ce la facciamo a organizzarlo ?
<teopost> osta
<teopost> guardo anche io
<giowile> a me piacerebbe
<FloodBotIt1> teopost: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<giowile> vediamo le adesioni
<teopost> ok scusa
<alnuvola> qualcuno di voi a provato gnome 3
<teopost> nessuno risponde su questo canale. Eppure i bot dicono che e' intasato. Io devo scrivere tutto d'un fiato. No io non l'ho provato
<Bartoloni> su 11.04 ieri, gira bene
<Bartoloni> ma i pulsantoni tipo unity/ios/lion proprio non li sopporto
<teopost> Sto cercando di "piegarmi" a unity. E devo dire che e' molto molto interessante. Richiede ovviamente un po di pazienza, ma secondo me sono sulla strada giusta
<teopost> Per esempio l'idea di mettere  bottoni a sinistra e' ottima.
<Neo_> sera
<teopost> Gli scermi ormai sono quasi tutti wide screen e nei nostri monitor ai lati c'è un sacco di spazio non usato
<teopost> quindi spostare le barre sopra e sotto e metterle di lato e' la soluzione piu' intelligente
<Gennaro> voglio scaricare firefox 4
<Gennaro> come posso installare firefox 4
<Gennaro> aiutatemi
<Gennaro> è uscito firefox 4 per ubuntu
<Gennaro> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<Gennaro> help
<Bartoloni> http://www.ubuntu-linux.it/installare-aggiornare-firefox-4-ubuntu-10-04-repository/
<Gennaro> vorrei aggiornare il mio firefox alla versione 4!! E' possibile??
<damy> salve a tutti, kubuntu non mi mantiene la risoluzione infatti ad ogni riavvio devo sempre riportarla a 1360x768(che è la risoluzione che voglio) perchè in default parte con 1024x768
<damy> come posso matenere la risoluzione a 1360x768?
<G_Val> sera a tutti ragazzi !
<G_Val> se non erro devi modificare il file xorg
<damy> e come posso fare?
<G_Val> Ragazzi ho un problema con le partizioni, riesco a vederle solo da fdisk ma nel momento in cui accedo al partizionatore delal live o gparted non me vede nulla di nulla
<G_Val> Ho gia provato con lintegrita' dei dati dell hs
<G_Val> hd * ed riesco a vederli ed usarli perfettamente
<vv-ronin> nemes
<G_Val> nesuno potrebbe darmi una mano ?
<tesla_> c'è nessuno?
<vv-ronin> si
<tesla_> hai modo di potermi aiutare con ubuntu?
<Aizram> G_Val, prova a fare uno screen con gparted e metti l'immagine su imagebin
<vv-ronin> dipende... che problema?
<tesla_> audio ko
<G_Val> Aizram: non me vede la partizione sda ma solo l sdb
<tesla_> hda-intel con ubuntu 10.10
<tesla_> non si sente
<Aizram> damy_, i driver sono ok?
<Aizram> alzato tutti i volumi tesla_ ?
<tesla_> si...
<tesla_> il problema è che ho provato ad aggiornare gli alsadriver
<vv-ronin> provato con alsa ultima release?
<vv-ronin> ok
<tesla_> e ora non mi vede neanche la scheda audio
<damy_> Aizram la scheda video è un ati radeon, con ubuntu questo problema c'era
<tesla_> ero riuscito ad aggiornare il kernel
<Aizram> e mi sa che devi aspettare qualcuno più bravo di me damy_ allora :)
<damy_> Aizram *non c'era
<tesla_> l'audio c'era ma il video perso....
<alo21> OverMe: salve
<damy_> Aizram ok grazie lo stesso :)
<tesla_> niente da fare vero aziram e ronin?
<G_Val> Aizram: hai qulche idea a riguard ?
<tesla_> sigh
<Aizram> magari è un raid ....
<Aizram> aspettate una risposta migliore ... prima o poi qualcuno risponde
<tesla_> ragazzi nessuna idea per il mio audio?
<tesla_> halo?
<tesla_> nessuno mi riesce ad aiutare vero'
<tesla_> ?
<Aizram> tesla_, rimettere gli alsa normali?
<tesla_> volentieri......va in errore quando lancio il make....
<tesla_> Aziram_ make compile errore 2
<Aizram> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426359 tesla_
<everton> ubuntu.it
<everton> #ubuntu.it
<G_Val> Ragazzi ho un problema con le partizioni, riesco a vederle solo da fdisk ma nel momento in cui accedo al partizionatore delal live o gparted non me vede nulla di nulla
<G_Val> ho gia v erificato i file all interno sono integri
<MatteoR> Salve
<tesla_> niente........mi dice che non ci sono pacchetti da aggiornare.....quindi saranno prima da disinstallare o faccio casino?
<everton> ragazzi
<everton> avete provato mai ad installare ubuntu su un netbook??
<tesla_> niente vero??
<frigOvuotO> everton:  io ci sono riuscito
<tesla_> come?
<everton> ti lavora bene??
<G_Val> Ragazzi ho un problema con le partizioni, riesco a vederle solo da fdisk ma nel momento in cui accedo al partizionatore delal live o gparted non me vede nulla di nulla
<frigOvuotO> mi crea problemi nella connesione wirless anche se lo utilizzo poco devo dire che gira bene è veloce e stabile
<frigOvuotO> ho piu problemi nel fisso che nel portatile
<frigOvuotO> o forse a questo punto la versione 10.4 è meglio della 10.10
<frigOvuotO> G_Val: sicuro? funge bene gparted?
<frigOvuotO> G_Val: potrebbe essere il disco masterizzato male
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: ho installato anche la 8.0 ma fa lo stesso
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: no la distro non è messa male anche la partizione della live fa lo stesso
<frigOvuotO> e allora è il disco che tipo è
<MatteoR> Sera
<frigOvuotO> we ciao matteo!!
<MatteoR> ciaoo frigOvuotO
<MatteoR> C'è sempre un po' di movimento qua
<tesla_> ragazzi non c'è nessuno per il mio audio
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: il disco è un hd sata di un portatile
<MatteoR> tesla_: Che problema hai?
<tesla_> scheda audio non riconosciuta
<frigOvuotO> già che ci sono volevo informare la community che nelle situazioni più critiche potrebbe far comodo un software molto figo che permette di controllare il desktop di chi ha bisogno di aiuto, questo software si chiama teamviewer
<tesla_> dopo aggiornamento alsadriver
<frigOvuotO> g vai prova a chiedere a matteo è molto piu competente di me..
<MatteoR> tesla_: L'aggiornamento era automatico o lo hai fatto tu smanettando?
<G_Val> Ragazzi ho un problema con le partizioni, riesco a vederle solo da fdisk ma nel momento in cui accedo al partizionatore delal live o gparted non me vede nulla di nulla
<tesla_> smanettando.......con l'intel HDA non si sentiva e ho provato ad aggiornare
<MatteoR> tesla_: E come lo hai installato? Make install o con software center e simili?
<tesla_> no make install
<tesla_> da terminale
<frigOvuotO> G_Val:  che tipo di file system hai?
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: cosa intendi ?
<MatteoR> tesla_: Ah avrà fatto sicuramente qualche conflitto
<frigOvuotO> ntfs ?
<tesla_> hai idea di come posso provare a risolvere?
<MatteoR> tesla_: Forse provando a caricare qualche modulo del kernel
<zello_> chi puo aiutarmi a configurare tomcat6 e il javaconnector?
<frigOvuotO> fat32, ntfs, ext2-3-4
<tesla_> ecco.......come posso procedere?
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: l hd in question ha una doppia partizione ! ext per linux e windows7
<MatteoR> tesla_: "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel" al terminale. Una volta esguito questo, prova a vedere se funziona
<frigOvuotO> ecco dalle queste info possono essere utili
<frigOvuotO> il tuo grub funziona?
<tesla_> FATAL: Could not read '/lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic/kernel/sound/acore/snd.ko': No such file or directory
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: si ma nn avvia il sistema operativo
<MatteoR> tesla_: Ti conviente reinstallare ALSA
<MatteoR> dal repository
<frigOvuotO> G_Val:  e vorresti riparare il sistema giusto?
<tesla_> dall'ftp con make?
<frigOvuotO> non ti va nemmeno in recovery?
<MatteoR> tesla_: Dal repository
<MatteoR> tesla_: di ubuntu
<frigOvuotO> G_Val: ci sei?
<zello_> chi mi aiuta a configurare tomcat e mysql?
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: si frigo esatto devo avviare il os
<frigOvuotO> G_Val: il recovery ci riesci ad andare???
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: nn va neanche in grafica ridotta
<frigOvuotO>     ok allora G_Val io una soluzione provo a dartela
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: proviamo!
<tesla_> matteo....hai qualche indiazioni in più non so come muovermi
<frigOvuotO> G_Val:  cercati su internet un file da scaricare che si chiama FINNIX esso è un iso , almeno credo cmq devi masterizzartelo su un disco poi lo inserisci e riavvi poi scegli 32bit o 64bit in base al tuo pc e poi giungerai in root con un prompt che aspetta dei comandi
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: qual'è la differenza con uno startx o un normale bash ?
<frigOvuotO> non lo so :) ....però aspetta come soluzione  ne ho una migliore forse
<frigOvuotO> vai su la live cd di ubuntu
<frigOvuotO> e prova a vedere se i dischi sono montati
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: si gia ho provato
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: nonostante siano montati non li riconosce lo stesso
<frigOvuotO> hai provato con sudo fdisk -l?
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: te ho detto che su fdisk li riconosce
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: ma non in gpated o partizionatore
<frigOvuotO> io pensavo di farti ripristina il grub montando nuovamente i tuoi dischi ma se mi dici ciò ti porpongo l opzione di prima
<frigOvuotO> finnix  poi quando giungerai sulla root scrivi  fsck -f    /dev/sda1  o sdb1... a seconda dove lo hai...
<frigOvuotO> e poi ancora dai fsck /dev/sda   o sdb a seconda dove lo tieni..
<frigOvuotO> perdonami prima  fsck /dev/sda1 o b o c    e poi  fsck -f /dev/sda1 o b o c..
<frigOvuotO> io cosi ho risolto molte volte
<frigOvuotO> G_Val: nn so se mi hai capito
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: si ho fattoanche quello per il filesystem
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: ma purtroppo nada de nada
<frigOvuotO> su utilità disco te li vede?
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: cosa serve il fsck -f ?
<frigOvuotO> non lo so ....so solo che facendo quelle due righe mi ha salvato parecchie volte
<frigOvuotO> è tutta roba che ho provato sulla mia pelle :)
<frigOvuotO> dopo quelle righe fai sudo reboot e togli il disco e riavviando dovrebbe andare..
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: provo con -f
<frigOvuotO> provale insieme
<frigOvuotO> toglimi una curiosità prima hai installato ubuntu e poi winzoz?
<filo1234> ma dove hai letto l'opzione -f di fsck?
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: no frigo ho sputtanato la tavola partizione con testdisk
<G_Val> ritorno mi connetto da live
<frigOvuotO> filo me lo ha detto un esperto di far cosi e ha funzionato
<frigOvuotO> winzoz sempre per primo e dopo ubuntu..
<filo1234> frigOvuotO: ah si visto c'è nell'help
<filo1234> -f                   Forza il controllo anche se il filesystem è segnato come pulito
<frigOvuotO> e allora potrebbe fare al caso tuo g
<filo1234> frigOvuotO: forza solo il controllo
<filo1234> cosa che hai gia fatto facendo fsck sulla partizione
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: allroa fo con l' opzione -f ?
<filo1234> G_Val: ma scusa che probema hai con le partizioni? hai detto che vengono montate
<G_Val> eh si
<G_Val> ma non mi si avvia ne linux
<G_Val> ne tantomeno riesco a vederle da gparted o partizionatore per poi ripristinare il tuto senza il format ù
<filo1234> hai provato a reinstallare il grub? se hai segato l'mbr non c'è fsck che serva
<filo1234> che errore ti da il boot?
<G_Val> nessuno mi appare direttamente il teminale
<filo1234> con il login tstuale?
<G_Val> ma non me carica l' ambiente desktop
<G_Val> si esatto
<filo1234> allora hai un problema di grafica
<G_Val> prima mi serviva farlo e quindi ho levato lo splash
<G_Val> siccome mi si bloccava sullo splash
<G_Val> se magari mi dai una mano a reinstallare il grub puo' essere na roba del geenre
<frigOvuotO> G_Val:  provaci tanto non succede niente
<filo1234> !grub | G_Val
<ubot-it> G_Val: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<filo1234> sono pochi passi G_Val
<frigOvuotO> vai sulla live e da terminale scrivi sudo fdisk -l e segnati tutto sda1 sdb1 ecc   tu devi considerare quello che ha linux
<G_Val> filo1234: non me fido di grub2 ho installato il legacy su (1)
<frigOvuotO> supponiamo sia sda1 ...poi dai sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<frigOvuotO> ecco segui la guida e fai prima ...stampati il foglio e poi vai in live
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: si gia l'ho fatto quello per verificare i dati e sono integri
<frigOvuotO> hai fatto questo ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<frigOvuotO> ?
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: dalla live devo pur sempre collegare i ltutto alla rete per scaricare ed installare grub
<frigOvuotO> lo hai fatto il ripristino ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino o no?
<G_Val> si tranquillo
<G_Val> allora se do a terminale
<frigOvuotO> e allora se sei sicuro prova la soluzione che ti ho detto pocanzi...
<G_Val> "find /boot/grub/stage1" dopo il sudo grub me da un errore
<G_Val> filo1234: vuol dire che non ho grub su giustro ?
<filo1234> G_Val: be no se sei da live devi montare i dischi e fare da chroot
<filo1234> la live non ha grub
<frigOvuotO> potrebbe essere un problema del file system , hai provato a vedere i dischi con il "gestore dischi"?
<filo1234> G_Val: se lo fai dal pc loggandoti inmodo testule allora si ....il grub è morto
<G_Val> filo1234: si infatti mi dai na dritta ? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Legacy/Ripristino
<filo1234> frigOvuotO: fa il boot regolare ma non va in grafica il filesystem non c'entra nulla
<frigOvuotO> che scheda madre hai?
<fleurtherock> come scarico lo gnome 3.?
<frigOvuotO> scheda grafica
<frigOvuotO> ?
<frigOvuotO> potrebbero essere i driver
<filo1234> G_Val: usa il secondo metodo
<Bartoloni> fleurtherock , su 11.04 ci sono le build gi'a fatte direttamente da ppa: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team
<frigOvuotO> quando ti si blocca ci riesci ad andare in tty?
<filo1234> frigOvuotO: gli va in tty
<frigOvuotO> prova quello che ti ho detto all inizio
<frigOvuotO> se proprio non parte reinstalli i driver
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: un attimino
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: appena finisco con questo riprovo
<G_Val> filo1234: me dice che non trova nulla
<frigOvuotO> io restavo bloccato non partiva e nemmeno potevo andare in recovery ...quindi i sintomi sono gli stessi
<filo1234> G_Val: ma ribadisco che se fa il boot regolare e ti va in tty significa che il problema è a grafica non il filesystem e tantomeno grub
<G_Val> filo1234: devo usare  sudo grub-install /dev/sda1 invece di  sudo grub-install /dev/sda (senza l 1 )
<G_Val> tty sarebbe ?
<G_Val> bash ?
<filo1234> text mode
<G_Val> la li diciamo
<G_Val> ok quindi come posso ripristinare i driver ?
<G_Val> raga ce sto da 2 giorni su sta cazzata
<frigOvuotO> tty è come un terminale gigante una sorta di dos
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: ssiis ma come posso fare per rirpristinare il tutto ?
<filo1234> G_Val: hai installato driver propritari?
<filo1234> G_Val: e non funge più dopo aver installato quei driver?
<filo1234> e sopratutto come li hai installati
<frigOvuotO> G_Val: ti ripeto prova a masterizzare sto file immagine che si chiama finnix e poi lancialo riavviando...poi selezioni 32 o 64 bit in base al tuo pc e poi fsck /dev/sda1 o b o c...  e poi fsck -f /dev/sdb1
<filo1234> ahhhhhhhh frigOvuotO ancora?? ha un problema sulla grafica non sul FS
<G_Val> filo1234: sisi filo sto casino è successo dopo aver ripristinato una tavola partizione erroneamente cancellata da test disk
<frigOvuotO> conosci se è sda o sdb?
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: se reinstallo solo i driver scusate ?
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: il sistema si trova sulla sda
<frigOvuotO> allora prova a reinstallare i driver da tty1
<filo1234> G_Val: puoi avere l'intero X e gnome segato a questo punto
<attempt> non sappiamo che ti sei portato via
<frigOvuotO> filo dagli i comandi per reinstallare i driver
<attempt> ma da recovery con i vesa ti parte?
<G_Val> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592351/
<frigOvuotO> ecco fatti aiutare da attempt che è bravo
<filo1234> G_Val: scusami ma hai anche windows?
<G_Val> attempt: cosa intendi per vesa ? non sono espertissimo ho giusto letto la documentazione di linux
<G_Val> filo1234: si filo l'ho scritto prima
<filo1234> G_Val: nel primo disco o nel secondo?
<G_Val> filo1234: in una partizione separata del primo disco
<filo1234> G_Val: e non si avvia nemmeno windows?
<G_Val> filo1234: non me fa pensa windows si avvia senza casini
<xiaoy> Come posso configurare un avviso acustico quando la batteria sta quasi per scaricarsi e il computer sta per spegnersi'
<filo1234> ok
<G_Val> filo1234: è cio è un miracolo
<G_Val> attempt: potresti spiegarti meglio ?
<filo1234> G_Val: facciamo una cosa
<attempt> segui filo1234  G_Val
<filo1234> G_Val: avvia ubuntu
<filo1234> G_Val: quando sei inmodalità testo fai il login e dai i seguenti comandi
<filo1234> ti faccio una paste
<filo1234> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> G_Val: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592354/
<G_Val> ok perfetto
<G_Val> per i driver della nvidia
<G_Val> perfetto
<filo1234> se hai nvidia dovrebbe metterti i driver open
<filo1234> se tutto va bene usi quelli
<G_Val> sudo x -configure
<G_Val> è tutto un comando ?
<filo1234> X maiuscola
<filo1234> X spazio -configure
<filo1234> G_Val: dai prima un sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<filo1234> non fa male
<G_Val> filo1234: prima di cosa ? xD
<filo1234> prma di sudo X -configure
<G_Val> filo1234: questo procedimento mi rimette su i driver raccomandati ?
<G_Val> filo1234: come li avevo prima dico
<filo1234> mette gli open si
<filo1234> comunque adesso prova, non è detto che risolva se hai segato gnome o altro
<G_Val> ok dai provo
<G_Val> vado e torno !
<G_Val> filo1234: te posto lo screen degli errori
<G_Val> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<G_Val> filo1234: http://img706.imageshack.us/i/11042011567.jpg/
<G_Val> fabri: riesci a leggere _
<G_Val> filo1234: riesci a leggere ??
<filo1234> G_Val: hai fatto un reboot normale?
<G_Val> filo1234: si un reboot normale non saprei farne uno diverso a direla tutta
<fabri> G_Val ti leggo
<G_Val> filo1234: hai notato qualcosa di grave ??
<filo1234> G_Val: no ma intendevo dire hai fatto un riavvio e va sempre in testuale?
<G_Val> filo1234: sta volta ci ha messo piu tempo del previsto e so andato io in tty2
<G_Val> tramite ctrl alt f2
<filo1234> uhm
<filo1234> devi avere qualche altro casino mi sa
<filo1234> nonn ho altre idee a qest'ora e ho gli occhi a slot machine
<G_Val> ma comunque sia è strano che non mi veda gli sda
<G_Val> come invece riconosce in fdisk
<filo1234> G_Val: rimuovi l'xorg.conf che abbiamo creato allora
<filo1234> visto che non è servito
<G_Val> uhm devo rientrare in tty2 ?
<filo1234> si o monti la partizione e lo fai da live
<G_Val> la rimonto facendo mount /dev/sda /mnt ?
<filo1234> sda1
<filo1234> se è sda1
<G_Val> e la levo da etc ?
<filo1234> si sudo rm /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<G_Val> ok
<G_Val> quindi nulal da fare ?
<G_Val> posso capire solo gli errori ?
<filo1234> si ma non sono influenti per quello che abbiamo fatto
<G_Val> uhm non è che i gdm danno fastidio ?
<filo1234> pare che non veda proprio la scheda
<G_Val> e si blocca il plymouth ?
<filo1234> ????
<filo1234> vo a nanna
<filo1234> notte
<G_Val> filo1234: notte filo grazie comunque
<G_Val> attempt: avresti mica qualche idea ?
<frigOvuotO> G_Val:  ci sei?
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: si dimmi
<frigOvuotO> che scheda grafica hai?
<frigOvuotO> ge force?
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: si
<frigOvuotO> io ho risolto cosi
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592369/
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-02
<test> Buongiorno
<test> Prima volta che mi logo su questa chat. Avrei una domanda
<test> Ciao BetaBrain
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> Buona giornata!
<jester-> ìngiorno
<dimitri> salve, sto seguendo la conf per graficaibrida su ubu 11.10 bumlebee ma mi da un errore il repository
<dimitri> come faccio a configurare la mia nvidia gt525 su ubu 11.10 ?
<jester-> dimitri: bombalee sarebbe?
<dimitri> Bumblebee
<dimitri> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee
<dimitri> stavo usando questa procedura ma al wget mi da errore 404 come se il server non rispondesse +
<dimitri> quando scarico il cleanup
<dimitri> e quindi non riesco ad andare aventi
<jester-> dimitri: l'accrocchio serve se hai due schede mi pare
<jester-> con una serve u a un tubbo
<remix_tj> dimitri: 404 vuol dire che il file che cerchi di scaricare non esiste più
<jester-> dimitri: hai una o due schede
<dimitri> jester-, bella domanda
<dimitri> sembra c'e' ne siano due
<dimitri> anche se è un portatile
<massimo18> ?
<jester-> dimitri: se non lo sai te, controlla drver aggiuntivi cosa suggerisce e pure lspci | grep -i vga
<jester-> driver aggiuntivi*
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/911187/
<dimitri> ops
<dimitri> l'ho fatto senza grep
<dimitri> driver aggiuntivi non vede nulla
<dimitri> info di sistema mi da driver : sconosciuto   esperienza : ripiego
<jester-> si ha la doppia scheda, installati i driver nvidia-current-updates e pace
<dimitri> e come faccio ?
<jester-> e blacklista quello intel che non ricordo come si chiama
<jester-> i915 o giu di li, fai un lsmod
<dimitri> intel 2nd generation
<dimitri> i915
<dimitri> jester-, mi dici come fare ?
<jester-> dimitri: sepre che la seconda scheda non sia un'uscita video
<dimitri> c'e' una uscita HDMI
<dimitri> e nelle compatibilità mi dice che con ubuntu non funge
<jester-> dimitri: rimane da capire che cosa è nvidia
<jester-> se blacklisto il modulo e poi nvidia non è scheda grafica non parte piu x
<jester-> dimitri: ce l'avrà un manuale il pc
<glpiana> ola
<dimitri> jester-, scusa ma non andava + xchat
<jester-> dimitri: ce l'avrà un manuale il pc
<dimitri> jester-, non so se hai letto.... c'e' una HDMI forse è quella che rompe
<jester-> dimitri: ma che problemi hai visto che intel ideo è caricato
<dimitri> mi dice video 1920 x 1080
<jester-> quindi?
<jester-> non ti garba?
<dimitri> le funzionalità grafiche avanzate sono disabilitate
<massimo18> dimitri, non si è capito cosa vuoi quale è il problema prova a spiegarlo
<jester-> dimitri: se non accerti cosa sia la nvidia si va a tentoni e con intel il 3d dovrebbe esserci
<dimitri> stavo seguendo questo post https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<massimo18> eh
<dimitri> non installa i driver
<dimitri> mi dice sempre driver sconosciuto anche se va tuuto a buon fine
<dimitri> e le funzionalità grafica sono base
<massimo18> dimitri, bisogna vedere se per il tuo hardware è quello giusto e se esistono ancora quei repo
<dimitri> non funge quasi niente
<glpiana> dimitri, metti l'output di lspci   su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | dimitri
<ubot-it> dimitri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/911210/
<glpiana> dimitri, anche lsmod
<massimo18> dimitri, secondo le nvidia è solo una uscita
<massimo18> *me
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/911213/
<dimitri> evevo capito vedi qui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z
<dimitri> io da qui sono partito
<glpiana> dimitri, come avvii i programmi per usare il rendering di nvidia?
<dimitri> non faccio niente di che
<dimitri> click sui menu
<dimitri> e sulle icone
<glpiana> dimitri, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee dice To run your application with the discrete NVIDIA card run in the terminal:
<glpiana> leggi
<dimitri> naaaaaaaaaaaa
<massimo18> eh
<glpiana> O.o
<dimitri> dovrei cambiare tutti i lunch che casinoooooooo
<dimitri> e la barra del desktop ?
<dimitri> non funge dasto destro
<glpiana> dimitri, quello che non capisco è, se stavi seguendo una guida, perchè non l'hai letta fino in fondo?
<dimitri> e non mi da proprietà
<glpiana> dimitri, alt+tasto destro
<dimitri> butto via il pc
<dimitri> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> prego
<glpiana> dimitri, dimmi dove lo butti
<massimo18> dimitri, bhe voler fare grafica con un portatile...
<massimo18> *fine OT*
<dimitri> massimo18, costa 2000 euri
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dimitri> e con windows va da morire
<reddos> ciao a tutti quando esce ubuntu 12.04 grazie
<glpiana> !pangolin | reddos
<ubot-it> reddos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<reddos> grazie
<reddos> ubuntu 12.04  pangolin sara come le versioni11.04 e 11.10
<glpiana> !chat | reddos
<ubot-it> reddos: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<reddos> ok
<Best`> Buongiorno!
<alfix> buongiorno a tutti
<jasonfe> salve a tutti
<jasonfe> ho una cartella di un hdd criptata e non riesco a montarla
<jasonfe> ho provato 800 cose non va...
<jasonfe> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jasonfe> grazie
<glpiana> jasonfe, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/FilesystemCriptato
<jasonfe> glpiana: ciao e grazie per la risp
<jasonfe> considera che devo accedere ad una sola partizione criptata
<jasonfe> c'è la voce Access-Your....ma cliccando non succede nulla -._
<jasonfe> -.-
<jasonfe> uff
<glpiana> jasonfe, come hai criptato la partizione?
<jasonfe> durante l'installazione di ubuntu
<jasonfe> tutto standard
<glpiana> jasonfe, quindi con ecryptfs?
<jasonfe> glpiana: si si
<glpiana> jasonfe, che partizione hai criptato?
<m4rzh4ll> ciao
<m4rzh4ll> ;)
<jasonfe> la home
<jasonfe> glpiana: la home
<m4rzh4ll> glpiana posso chiederti una cosa che non dipende da ubuntu in sè?
<glpiana> m4rzh4ll, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<m4rzh4ll> ok
<romeopapa> salve, qualcuno sa dirmi come cambiare le impostazioni di accessoa  una micro sd?
<romeopapa> nessuno?
<enzotib> romeopapa, che significa?
<romeopapa> ho una micro sd su cui non riesco ne a scrivere ne a cancellare file
<romeopapa> è un problema di permessi
<enzotib> romeopapa, mount in un terminale, output su pastebin
<romeopapa> basta il comando per abilitare tutto a tutti
<enzotib> !pastebin | romeopapa
<ubot-it> romeopapa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> romeopapa, non basta, perché sarà FAT32 e non funziona chmod
<romeopapa> è già mantata
<romeopapa> scusa
<romeopapa> enzotib, è già montata, la trovo in /media
<enzotib> romeopapa, mount in un terminale, output su pastebin
<enzotib> mount senza opzioni
<romeopapa> ls
<enzotib> diamo i numeri, anzi le lettere?
<enzotib> ti ho dato un comando preciso: mount
<enzotib> eseguilo, stamperà qualcosa, metti l'output su pastebin
<romeopapa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/911565/
<enzotib> romeopapa, ed ora ls -l /media/A00C-4900, sempre su pastebin
<Best`> Vado a casa.. ci si legge alla prossima!
<Best`> e click! ^__^
<jasonfe> ragazzi scusate
<jasonfe> come monto una cartella cifrata?
<jasonfe> con ecryptfs
<enzotib> jasonfe, cifrata come e da chi?
<jasonfe> ?
<jasonfe> enzotib: ciao e grazie per la risp
<jasonfe> cifrata durante l'installazione di ubuntu
<jasonfe> quindi credo con ecryptfs
<enzotib> jasonfe, non viene montata automaticamente al login?
<jasonfe> si
<jasonfe> ma nel caso in cui devo montare una cartella già montata come faccio?
<jasonfe> ho provato con mount -t ecryptfsw
<jasonfe> ho provato con mount -t ecryptfs
<jasonfe> ma nulla
<jasonfe> enzotib: scusa non già montata
<jasonfe> devo montare una cartella cifrata di un hd esterno
<enzotib> !enter | per prima cosa, non proliferare con i messaggi
<ubot-it> per prima cosa, non proliferare con i messaggi: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<jasonfe> quindi non è già montata
<enzotib> jasonfe, non conosco molto ecryptfs
<jasonfe> enzotib: grazie tante cmq per lar isposta :)
<enzotib> jasonfe, prova con ecryptfs-mount-private
<enzotib> jasonfe, sennò prova ad andare in chroot sul disco (immagino sia una installazione) e poi loggarti come l'utente interessato
<jasonfe> proverò così enzotib
<glpiana> ola
<uu> salve
<uu> salve
<uu> salve
<uu> c'è qualkuno
<uu> qualkuno
<bodhibob> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<uu> i mio netbook è caduto
<uu> riavindolo
<uu> mi dice che non è presente alcun disco
<glpiana> uu, non c'è supporto su roblemi hardware in questo canale. chiedi piuttosto su #ubuntu-it-chat
<help> salve
<Guest20018> come faccio ad avviare da hard disk esterno installato ubuntu su pc fisso
<glpiana> Guest20018, avviare ubuntu da disco usb intendi?
<Guest20018> si
<Guest20018> ho un box sata
<Guest20018> con dentro un hard disk con ubuntu installato
<glpiana> Guest20018, se il bios del tuo pc lo permette, dici al pc di avviare da usb
<Guest20018> ho provato entrando ne bios ma non mi trova alcun usb
<Guest20018> ho windows 7
<glpiana> Guest20018, windows 7 col bios non c'entra nulla
<Guest20018> e come faccio
<glpiana> Guest20018, se nel bios non trovi nulla al riguardo del boot da usb c'è poco da fare
<Guest20018> non esiste alcun programma quindi
<glpiana> Guest20018, poi non capisco prima il problema è il netbook che è caduto e ora il problema è il boot da usb?
<Guest20018> ti ripeto su questo hard disk avevo windows
<Guest20018> formattandolo sono riuscito ad nstallare ubuntu ma non windows
<glpiana> Guest20018, quindi?
<Guest20018> ora la batteria è saltata e volevo avviarlo tramite pc
<Guest20018> qual'è il canale per problemi hardware
<glpiana> Guest20018, non ne ho idea. cerca su google, o prova a chiedere nel canale "zona scazzo" #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> come ti ho scritto prima
<warrior__> buonasera a tutti, la versione di wubi, scaricata dal sito ubuntu.com, và bene sia per 64 che per 32 bit?
<Guest20018> scusate
<Guest20018> scusate
<glpiana> warrior__, sì a quanto leggo
<Guest20018> sono riuscio ad avviare ubuntu su pc installato su hard disk esterno
<Guest20018> adesso installando oe apportando modifiche queste avverrano solo su hd esterno
<Guest20018> non toccheranno il mio hd interno con windows
<glpiana> Guest20018, dipende da cosa fai
<warrior__> glpiana , non sò bene come formulare la domanda, ho "abbandonato ubuntu" 2 anni fà  e l'ho ritrovato molto "scattoso" rispetto a come era un tempo, nel senso che ci mette molto a caricare, sia i programmi che il broswer, non ho problemi a livello hardware ne a livello di connessione. cosa può essere? il gestore finestre?
<glpiana> !dettagli | warrior__
<ubot-it> warrior__: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<warrior__> glpiana, broswer lento, qualsiasi programma io tento di aprire ci mette molto a caricare, e ad aprirsi, sembra che poi si apra tutto di botto, i dettagli sono che avendo lasciato ubuntu 2 anni fà mi aspettavo che non sarebbe cambiato nulla, invece noto che non è più veloce e libero come prima, non avendo problemi hardware e fidandomi tantissimo della distro che ho sempre usato, mi chiedevo cosa potesse essere la l
<warrior__> entezza nell'aprire le apllicazioni e il broswer web, caricamento pagine incluso.
<glpiana> warrior__, sì vabbè, intanto non hai ancora detto che versione hai installato, che architettura hai installato, se è una installazione vera o se un wubi qualunue. che caratteristiche ha il tuo pc (scheda video, ram, cpu), che interfaccia grafica usi
<jester-> se è mint o altro
<glpiana> warrior__, quello che tu dici essere dettagli invece è la ripetizione di quanto già avevi scritto prima
<krash> hola a tutti
<krash> sto provando a creare un disco di avvio con la mini.iso
<krash> ma il creatore di dischi di avvio non mi riconosce la mini.iso
<krash> mentre le iso di altre versioni di ubuntu si
<enzotib> krash: hai provato a copiarla con dd?
<krash> anche se la aggiungo con il tasto "altre" non compare nell'elenco
<krash> con cosa?
<glpiana> con dd
<krash> ciao glpiana, non so cos'è
<enzotib> krash: magari devi semplicemente spostarti nella dir dove l'hai scaricata, affinche il programma la veda
<ub22> quando avvio un gioco di windows su ubuntu
<ub22> mi da un errore
<krash> le altre le vede in automatico e sono nella stessa cartella
<jester-> ub22: e ti pare anormale?
<warrior__> glpiana ubuntu 11.10 32bit, installato con wubi  memoria 4 GiB processore intel quad cpu q8300 ge frce gts 250
<warrior__> noto ora glpiana che in informazioni di sistema, mi dice tipo os 64 bit
<ub22> disattiva debugger e riprova
<enzotib> krash: ha estesione .iso?
<krash> yes
<ub22> errore giochi windows su ubuntu+
<ub22> disattiva debugger e riprova
<jester-> ub22: se roba winzoz è nermal e che non giri su linux e se usi wine non tutti i giochi sono compatibili
<enzotib> krash: usb-creator vede tutti i file iso disponibili, ho appena fatto una prova creando un .iso fasullo, e lo vede
<enzotib> krash: quindi stai sbagliando qualcosa
<ub22> scusate
<ub22> ma ho letto che molti avviano the sims 2 su ubuntu
<krash> si lo so, infatti mi sembra strato, ho due mini.iso (32 e 64) e non le vede entrambe
<enzotib> krash: in quale dir sono?
<krash> più di aprire usb-creator non faccio
<enzotib> torno subito
<krash> prima home/scaricati (tutte le iso che ho:5), ora la mini.iso in /home
<glpiana> warrior__, io non mi  aspetto molto da wubi
<ub22> quindi è un problema di the sims 2
<ub22> non de pc
<jester-> krash: devi dargli il path, usa il piulsante cerca
<glpiana> warrior__, che interfaccia usi?
<glpiana> warrior__,  avevi deframmentato prima di installare?
<jester-> ub22: il probelma è che sono per winzoz e non per linux
<glpiana> warrior__, che driver video utilizzi?
<krash> jester-, spiegati meglio pls
<ub22> qundi tutt quelli che dicono di aver avviato the sims 2
<ub22> è improbabile
<krash> ho provato a creare una iso fasulla non riconosce nemmeno quella
<ub22> the sims 2
<warrior__> non avevo defframmentato, interfaccia intendi come gestore finestre? unity.  driver grafico proprietario raccomandato su driver aggiuntivi glpiana
<jester-> ub22: vedi se è compatibile ma wine lo hai installato?  http://www.winehq.org/
<glpiana> warrior__, scrivi nel terminale: lsb:release -a
<glpiana> !paste | warrior__
<ubot-it> warrior__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<warrior__> glpiana lsb:release comando non trovato
<warrior__> devo installare il pacchetto?
<jester-> warrior__:  lsb_release -a
<warrior__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/911845/ glpiana
<krash> nessuna soluzione per usb-creator?
<jester-> krash: se non vede le iso sei nel posto sbagliato
<krash> jester-,  in che senso?
<warrior__> jester-, grazie
<glpiana> warrior__, uname -a
<krash> sul wiki c'è scritto che usb-creator funziona solo con le versioni desktop, può essere?
<warrior__> Linux ubuntu 3.0.0-17-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 20:45:39 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux glpiana
<glpiana> warrior__, termina sessione, entra con nity 2d e vedi se cambia qualcosa
<glpiana> *unity
<biotech> salve ragazzi vorrei sapere una cosa? ma da UNetbootin cosa significa la versione netinstall rispetto a quelle normali?
<warrior__> glpiana, ero in ubuntu 2d
<glpiana> warrior__, allora disabilitai driver prorietari e prova con i nouveau che ti metterà in automatico
<warrior__> glpiana, ok provo
<krash> a quanto pare è un bug di usb-creator segnalato su launchpad
<krash> scarico la versione alternate
<biotech> salve ragazzi vorrei sapere una cosa? ma da UNetbootin cosa significa la versione netinstall rispetto a quella live?
<K99Brain> biotech, netinstall vuol dire che scarica tutto dal web
<biotech> capito
<biotech> K99 scusami cosa mi consigli per il mio netbook?
<biotech> la 10 o la 11?
<K99Brain> biotech, se aspetti fino a fine mese esce la 12.04 che sarà LTS, ovvero a supporto esteso
<biotech> fine aprile?
<K99Brain> biotech, si
<glpiana> !pangolin | biotech
<ubot-it> biotech: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<K99Brain> biotech, se vuoi installare subito metti la 11.10 e poi appena esce la 12.04 aggiorni
<warrior__> glpiana, ho disattivato i driver prprietari. come li mette lui in automatico?
<glpiana> warrior__, sì. devi riavviare per usarli
<biotech> ok
<warrior__> ok ti ringrazio!
<warrior__> glpiana,
<biotech> ma io ho installato su una macchina la 11.10 come faccio ad aggiornarla?
<K99Brain> biotech, quando sarà il momento il sistema ti proporrà l'aggiornamento
<biotech> ok capito
<K99Brain> biotech, a fine aprile
<biotech> tutto chiaro
<biotech> ragazzi come sempre vi ringrazio di tutto.......a presto.....
<biotech> ciaooooooooo
<microinfo> raga per caso sapete come posso ridimensionare una partizione ?
<microinfo> cioè ho creato una partizione da 12gb dove ho installato ubuntu solo che ora è piccola
<jobbe314> ciao a tutti
<jobbe314> per impostare la giusta risoluzione del monitor ho configurato il file xorg con i giusti settaggi
<jobbe314> ora ho provato a installare i drive video solo che mi appare questo errore http://pastebin.com/x0fqRjN4
<jobbe314> grazie per l'attenzione
<frezli> se installo ubuntu 12.04 beta2 , poi con gli aggiornamenti si aggiorna alla versione definitiva o lo devo reinstallare ???
<solea> 
<frezli> non è serata
<aquils> buonasera a tutti
<sin> ciao,ho installato virtualbox ma non so dove lo ha messo.ho ubuntu 11.10
<jester-> digita il nome nella ricerca
<sin> fatto ma non lo trova,ho anche provato con software center e mi dice che è installato ma non dove
<jester-> basta che digiti virtual e dovrebbe trovarlo
<sin> spe spengo e riavvio
<Cristian> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-03
<Cristian> giorno
<Best`> Buongiorno :)
<glpiana> ola
<zubuntu> ciao mondo di ubuntu, potreste aiutarmi a capire come mai non vedo piu' nessun filmato? ho l'11.10 grazie
<zubuntu> c'e' nessuno???
<BetaBrain> giorno a tutti
<glpiana> zubuntu, che filmati? tipo youtube su internet o video su pc?
<zubuntu> si
<glpiana> zubuntu, sì cosa?
<zubuntu> ogni filmato flash presumo ma anche gli altri dal web
<glpiana> zubuntu, apri un terminale e copiaci dentro sto comando: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> !paste | zubuntu
<ubot-it> zubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zubuntu> ok
<zubuntu> non esce nulla
<glpiana> zubuntu, allora scrivi: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<zubuntu> avevo dimenticato l'asterisco finale http://paste.ubuntu.com/912648/
<glpiana> zubuntu, allora su firefox nella barra degli indirizzi scrivi: about:plugins
<glpiana> zubuntu, copiami tutto su pastebin
<zubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/912650/
<glpiana> zubuntu, che versione di firefox hai e su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<zubuntu> ubuntu 11.10
<glpiana> no la versione di  ubuntu l'hai già scritta. solo firefox mi interssa
<zubuntu> firefox ubuntu canonical 1.0
<glpiana> zubuntu, nel terminale scrivi: rm -r .macromedia
<glpiana> zubuntu, poi scrivi: locate libflashplugin.so    e metti l'output su pastebin
<zubuntu> alaguntu@alaguntu-System-Name:~$ rm -r .macromedia alaguntu@alaguntu-System-Name:~$ locate libflashplugin.so  alaguntu@alaguntu-System-Name:~$
<zubuntu> non esce nulla
<glpiana> zubuntu, allora scrivi: sudo apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin adobe-flash-properties-gtk
<glpiana> zubuntu, dimmi quando ha finito
<zubuntu> ok
<glpiana> zubuntu, ok, avevo comunque sbagliato io il comando ma fa nulla :)
<glpiana> zubuntu, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> zubuntu, quando termina copia l'output su pastebin
<zubuntu> fatto cosa vuol dire copia l'output?
<glpiana> zubuntu, copia quello che è uscito a terminale
<zubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/912658/
<glpiana> zubuntu, no
<glpiana> zubuntu, anzi sì, la'vevi mesos in fondo
<glpiana> vabbè
<glpiana> zubuntu, scrivi: sudo updatedb
<glpiana> zubuntu, quando termina scrivi: locate libflashplayer.so
<glpiana> zubuntu, se elnca roba me la metti su pastebin e la guardo dopo. tu instanto chiudi il browser e poi riavvialo e prova un video di youtube
<glpiana> a dopo
<zubuntu> ok ma non esce nulla
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<zubuntu> glpiana niente non si aprono i video :(
<jester-> 'giorno
<zubuntu> grazie lo stesso dovro' formattare pero' mi sa
<glpiana> formattare? O.o
<glpiana> per flash?
<glpiana> bah
<akis24> buongiorno
<Nellix> Buongiorno , ho due schede audio , quella integrata e una Layla20. Jack non tiene conto della selezione effettuata e alle volte usa una oppure l'altra.Alle volte Layla funziona perfettamente.Altre volte distorce in modo impressionante.Faccio sempre le stesse operazioni.qualche idea ?  YNX
<Nellix> TNX
<alfix> Nellix: tu quale usi normalmente?
<Nellix> vorrei usare Layla...
<alfix> hai provato alsamixer?
<Nellix> Non credo sia li' il problema.Alsa mixer risponde ed anche echomixer
<Nellix> Dimenticavo , altre volte Jack sentenzia : D-Bus , mi dispiace ma non ci posso fare niente... :-)
<alfix> anche disabilitando la scheda integrata del bios?
<Nellix> Se faccio quello Jack non c'e' modo di farlo partire....    ?!?!?!
<Nellix> Diciamo che la situazione e' un po' fluida...   :-)))
<Nellix> potrebbe dipendere che ho Ubuntu con il kernel generic ?
<glpiana> Nellix, tu selezioni la scheda dalle impostazioni audio?
<Nellix> ti riferisci alle impostazioni audio di linux , vero ?
<glpiana> sì
<glpiana> quelle sotto all'icona del volume
<glpiana> Nellix, dimmi anche come avvii il demone jackd
<Nellix> Questo e' un'altro problema , linux dice che non puo' settare Jack se non c'e' studio (') aperto e stoppato. Che significa ?
<glpiana> Nellix, non lo so. non so cosa tu stia facnedo
<glpiana> Nellix, scrivi: ps aux | grep jack
<glpiana> !paste | Nellix
<ubot-it> Nellix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nellix> Avvio Jack (click sull'icona) e succede tutto quello spiegato piu' sopra
<Nellix> che dovrebbe succedere con quella riga ?
<glpiana> Nellix, deve darti un output che vorrei vedere
<glpiana> avendo la sfera di cristallo in riparazione non posso fare altrimenti ;)
<Nellix> Che significa darmi un output ?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> Nellix, scrivi quel comando nel terminale e metti su pastebin quello che esce (output)
<Nellix> chiarisco che e' un mesetto che ho ha che fare con linux. Mettere su pastebin ?.  Non conosco bene il gergo... :-)  Scusa
<glpiana> Nellix, leggi sopra. il messaggio di ubot-it
<glpiana> Nellix,  e se usi jack immagino tu lo faccia per programmi musicali. mi pare strano in questo caso che tu non conosca i termini input e output
<Nellix> ok digito
<Nellix> I termini di input e output li conosco da circa 50 anni. Io ne ho 60.Sono tecnico elettronico. Ma non li applicavo al terminale linux. Scusa ancora
<glpiana> Nellix, non c'è problema. però mostrami che esce da quel comando
<Nellix> ok vado
<Nellix> ti devo fare il copia incolla di tutto quelle che e' uscito ?
<glpiana> Nellix, sì, ma non qui. usa pastebin seguendo le istruzioni di ubot-it
<glpiana> <ubot-it> Nellix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nellix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/912844/
<glpiana> Nellix, chiudi qjackctrl
<Nellix> fatto
<glpiana> Nellix, ridai ps aux | grep jack
<Nellix> ok
<Nellix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/912848/
<glpiana> Nellix, prova a dare: sudo service jackd stop
<glpiana> Nellix, dimmi se risponde qualcosa
<Nellix> ok
<Nellix> jackd: unrecognized service
<glpiana> Nellix, scrivi: kill -9 6554
<Nellix> fatto
<glpiana> Nellix, ora ridai ps aux | grep jack
<glpiana> Nellix, dovrebbe darti solo una riga
<Nellix> ok
<Nellix> infatti...
<glpiana> Nellix, scrivi: aplay -l
<glpiana> metti su pastebin quel che esce
<Nellix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/912852/
<glpiana> Nellix, scrivi: aplay -l
<glpiana> metti su pastebin quel che esce
<Nellix> e' che adesso la Layla e' sconnessa (la scheda PCI) e ho collegata(in questo momento un'altra usb
<glpiana> Nellix, allora se puoi riattaccala e ne riparliamo
<glpiana> Nellix, comuqnue ti dico a grandi linee quello che vorrei farti fare
<glpiana> Nellix, il tuo pc con su due schede ne vedrà una come 0 e una come 1
<glpiana> Nellix, vorrei farti avviare jackd (il demone di jack) con la Layla 8che immagino sarà la 1)
<glpiana> Nellix, controlla ora però di avere jackd installato:  scrivi: dpkg -l | grep jackd
<Nellix> scusa , Devo assolutamente lasciarti , magari questo pomeriggio o quando ci sei ti cerco e continuiamo il discorso approffittando della tua disponibilita.per adesso grazie 1000
<Nellix> grazie di nuovo
<glpiana> ciao Nellix
<Nellix> ciao
<Guest65193> salve ragazzi
<Guest65193> c'è  nessuno?
<dem> si
<Guest65193> ho un problema
<dem> tipo
<Guest65193> è la terza volta che installo kubuntu 11.10
<dem> si
<Guest65193> e quando installo gli aggioramenti
<Guest65193> si blocca sempre al 43%
<glpiana> !enter | Guest65193
<ubot-it> Guest65193: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<dem> si
<glpiana> dem, per cortesia non dire sì a ogni frase. grazie
<glpiana> Guest65193, installazione vera o wubi?
<Guest65193> precisamente all'installazione del pacchetto kde-workspace-kgreet-plugins...cosa posso fare?
<Guest65193> ho installato da live usb...
<glpiana> Guest65193, versione cd o dvd?
<Guest65193> prima ho provato con quella cd, poi con la dvd, ma il risultato non cambia; comunque ora l'ho installata da dvd
<glpiana> la sta installando, non l'hai installata
<glpiana> *stai
<Guest65193> nono l'ho già installata, al momento sono sotto kubuntu, ma il gestore pacchetti è bloccato al 43% e non riesco a chiuderla,,,
<glpiana> Guest65193, ah stai aggiornando
<glpiana> Guest65193, allora, chiudi la sessione e rientra. poi torna qui che facciamo da terminale
<Guest65193> se riavvio, al rientro non mi rileva la scheda wifi...
<glpiana> Guest65193, non ho detto di riavviare
<glpiana> logout e login again, termina sessione e rientra, disconnettiti se preferisci.
<Guest65193> ok ci provo ;)
<Guest65193> non mi fà uscire dalla sessione...
<glpiana> Guest65193, come si chiama il gestore aggiornamenti su kde? muon?
<Guest65193> muon sarebbe l'ubuntu software center di kde
<Guest65193> il gestore pacchetti mi sembra sia synaptic
<glpiana> Guest65193, ok, usi synaptic. scrivi nel terminale: ps aux | grep synaptic
<Guest65193> nick/ Tommo
<Guest65193> fatto, ora?
<Guest65193> ecco l'output: giovanni 10283  0.0  0.0   9280   904 pts/3    S+   14:48   0:00 grep --color=auto synaptic
<glpiana> Guest65193, io non vedo nessun synaptic aperto
<glpiana> Guest65193, sicuro che non ti faccia chiudere la sessione?
<Guest65193> mi sbagliavo, il gestore di pacchetti kubuntu si chiama "adept"
<glpiana> Guest65193, allora ps aux | grep adept
<glpiana> !paste | Guest65193
<ubot-it> Guest65193: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest65193> eccco http://paste.ubuntu.com/912970/
<glpiana> Guest65193, nemmeno adept sta andando. è aperto?
<Guest65193> si, ma sarà bloccato, non saprei..
<glpiana> Guest65193, prova a uscire nuovamente
<Guest65193> niente, uscita annullata...al llimite provo a riavviare
<glpiana> Guest65193, prova con ps aux | grep kpackagekit
<Guest65193> http://paste.ubuntu.com/912975/
<glpiana> Guest65193, ps aux | grep kdm
<Guest65193> http://paste.ubuntu.com/912976/
<glpiana> Guest65193, allora, ascolta bene. con ctrl+alt+f1 passi in console, fai il login testuale e poi scrivi: sudo service kdm restart
<glpiana> Guest65193, questo dovrebbe riportarti al login
<glpiana> Guest65193, se non funzionasse, con alt+f7 o f8 torni all'interfaccia grafica
<glpiana> torno subito
<dem> esco
<glpiana> Tommo, temevo non tornassi più
<Tommo> ciao!
<glpiana> Tommo, a che punto sei?
<Tommo> stavo giocando a tressette, per questo non sono entrato subito :D
<glpiana> lol
<Tommo> comunque va tutto bene, sono riuscito a loggarmi, e va tutto bene...anche se ora il problema è un altro: non riesco ad aggiornare i restanti pacchetti che si erano bloccati prima...
<glpiana> Tommo, apri un terminale e mettiamo a posto
<glpiana> Tommo, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Tommo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/913030/
<glpiana> Tommo, èbloccato. vediamo da cosa: ps aux | grep dpkg
<Tommo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/913034/
<glpiana> Tommo, sudo kill -9 6394
<Tommo> fatto
<glpiana> Tommo, ora di nuovo sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Tommo> sta elaborando
<glpiana> bene, lascialo lavorare
<Tommo> con questo comando cosa sto aggiornando di preciso?
<glpiana> Tommo, sta finendo di scompattare e configurare quello che è rimasto interrotto prima
<Tommo> ok;)
<Tommo> finito
<glpiana> Tommo, ridallo ancora
<Tommo> fatto
<glpiana> Tommo, oki, riavvia e vediamo
<Tommo> rieccomi
<Tommo> la barra di notifica mi dice che ci sono ancora 24 aggiornamenti da fare
<glpiana> Tommo, bene, nel temrinale scrivi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade         ma prima di confermare controlla che non voglia portarsi via niente
<Tommo> in che senso?
<glpiana> Tommo, dai il comando e vedrai che ti dice quanti pacchetti vuole aggiornare installare rimuovere
<Tommo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/913045/
<glpiana> Tommo, oki, premi invio
<glpiana> Tommo, quando temrina, riavvia, perchè ti sta aggiornando anche il kernel
<Tommo> non so come ringraziarti
<glpiana> Tommo, usi driver particolari per la shceda video?
<glpiana> *scheda
<Tommo> no è una scheda nvidia
<glpiana> usi quelli del gestore o quelli di default?
<Tommo> quando ho installato kubuntu mi ha installato tutto lui
<Tommo> non c'erano altri driver hardware
<glpiana> oki. te lo chiedo solo perchè se si usano driver esterni, al cambio del kernel bisogna reinstallarli. e io me ne sto andando e volevo star tranquillo :D
<Tommo> ora riavvio
<Tommo> e vediamo
<Tommo> grazie ancora
<Tommo> alla prox ;)
<glpiana> ciao ciao :)
<Guest90589> salve ragazzi ho una chiavetta usb con un sistema operativo dentro, come faccio a creare un cd immagine copiandolo dalla chiavetta?
<Guest90589> 51 persone presenti e nessuno lo sa
<Guest90589> grazie comunque
<nicotano> buon pomeriggio
<Guest90589> nicotano: buon pomeriggio a te ho bisogno di aiuto, ho una chiavetta usb con un sistema operativo dentro, come faccio a creare un cd immagine copiandolo dalla chiavetta?
<nicotano> Guest90589, hai un file .iso scaricato ? come hai preparato la nenna UUSB ?
<nicotano> penna**
<Guest90589> è una chiavetta immagine
<Guest90589> nicotano, fat32
<nicotano> Guest90589, cosa c'è dentro
<nicotano> !chat | Guest90589
<ubot-it> Guest90589: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest90589> schifowindows 7, lo volevo mettere nella virtual box , ma il pc non mi permette il boot da usb
<nicotano> Guest90589, se stai su ubuntu puoi usare fburn o oaltro programma di masterizzarizzazione e creare solo il file immagine .iso che poi masterizzerai su CD con opzione scrivi immagine
<cristian_c> ciao, il problema riguarda la scomparsa dell'applet del volume in lxde. Riaggiungerla non è servito a molto, cancellare la cartella nascosta nella home di lxpanel è stato anche peggio, in quanto mancava il pannello. Ripristinato il pannello, avevo scoperto che creando un nuovo utente, con esso, il pannello non era presente. Resettando il pannello in modo più corretto però mi sono accorto di una cosa
<cristian_c> lxpanel -p Lubuntu fa comparire oltre al pannello, anche la seguente stringa sul terminale:
<cristian_c> lxpanel: can't start plugin volume
<cristian_c> può essere utile alla risoluzione del problema secondo voi?
<Best`> raga.. ci legge a presto...
<Best`> ciaoo (vado a casa)
<Best`> ciaoo (vado a casa)
<Best`> ciaoo (vado a casa):)
<cristian_c> cos'è questo spam?
<cristian_c> altra questione:
<cristian_c> volevo impostare il file /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf in modo adeguato
<cristian_c> per configurare così i gesti del touchpad
<cristian_c> vorrei impostare il pinch, il drag, il circular scrolling e il tap con due o più dita
<cristian_c> qualche suggerimento?
<cristian_c> nel caso posso postare il contenuto attuale di synaptics.conf
<enzotib> cristian_c, quel file andrebbe messo in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<cristian_c> enzotib, credo che prima fosse così
<cristian_c> enzotib, infatti in X11 non c'è la directory xorg.conf.d
<pdor> ciao, come posso dare dei comandi root con uno script ?
<pdor> su password non funziona
<pdor> comandi come amministratore...
<bodhibob> !sudo | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<pdor> bodhibob: infatti volevo farlo con su o sudo ma come faccio a darli tramite script se partono
<pdor> ehm ok:)
<pdor> no...arabo
<cristian_c> lol
<pdor> come si fa a fare partire uno script come se fosse amministratore?
<cristian_c> pdor, dipende da come lo lanci
<pdor> vorrei lanciarlo in automatico
<pdor> all'avvio
<cristian_c> pdor, non ne hai bisogno allora
<cristian_c> mettilo in rc.local
<cristian_c> il nome dello script
<cristian_c> cioè dai il comando di esecuzione senza sudo in quel file
<pdor> e' la lista
<cristian_c> ?
<pdor> dei programmi che partono all'avvio?
<pdor> rc loca?
<pdor> rc.local
<cristian_c> controlla in /etc
<pdor> grasss:)
<pdor> i comandi devo metterli prima di exit 0 vero?
<pdor> il nome dello script
<cristian_c> pdor, sì, prima di exit 0
<glpiana> ola
<pdor> ola
<aldo_> ciao a tutti ho appena installato ubuntu a mio nonno alla veneranda età 87 anni...
<aldo_> ho bisogno di un software per imparargli i primi rudimenti del computer ne esistono?
<cristian_c> aldo, complimenti al nonno
<glpiana> aldo_, per insegnargli
<glpiana> aldo_, che intendi per rudimenti del computer?
<glpiana> aldo_, uso del pc o storia e tecnologia del pc?
<cristian_c> aldo_, avevo visto un how-to per semplificare il desktop proprio per questi casi
<aldo_> si un po' di tutto possibilmente incentrato su ubuntu non su windows
<cristian_c> aldo_, ubuntu è più semplice da usare per certi versi, si troverà benone se glieli imposti ad hoc
<glpiana> aldo_, oki, ma sei off topic, ti prego di rifare la tua richiesta in #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> *glielo
<pdor> scusate allora adesso in ubuntu non c'e' piu il modo di personalizzare la finestra di login al pc?
<aldo_> non credo di essere off-topic se chiedo nella chat ufficiale di supporto ad ubuntu se esiste un software per imparare i primi rudimenti del computer...
<cristian_c> pdor, è lightdm
<aldo_> ovvero ricordo tempo fa di aver visto un qualcosa di simile in windows credo 95
<glpiana> aldo_, in questo canale si danno (se si riesce) soluzioni ai problemi software. non è prerogativa l'indicazione di programmi per fare questa o quest'altra cosa. non è prerogativa nemmeno insegnare l'uso del pc.
<pdor> cristian_c: e' un comando o programma?
<cristian_c> aldo_, qui c'è il supporto strettamente collegato ai problemi con ubuntu
<glpiana> aldo_, ti ho indicato il canale su cui continuare la conversazione
<aldo_> ok
<cristian_c> pdor, hai controllato nei file di configurazione?
<cristian_c> pdor, che de utilizzi?
<pdor> e'0 installato
<pdor> oko grazie
<pdor> sto facendo uno script per montare all'avvio tutte le partizioni del pc...non mi dite che ci sono altre strade piu semplici...anche per ntfs
<pdor> tipo cliccare una cartella e cambiare qualche opzione
<pdor> che io non vedo
<glpiana> pdor, c'è fstab per fare quello
<glpiana> !ftab | pdor
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ftab'
<glpiana> !fstab | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<pdor> si certo...mi si blocca tutto:)
<pdor> a me
<pdor> :)
<glpiana> pdor, sbaglierai qualcosa :)
<glpiana> mostraci cosa fai in fstab
<pdor> ntfs si impalla
<pdor> ntfs config si impalla
<pdor> e poi ho creato una directory che non dovevo creare
<pdor> avrei dovuto farla solo se avessi avuto 11.04, ma mi son confuso
<pdor> dici che ho fatto danni?
<glpiana> pdor, non posso dirlo a priori
<pdor> sudo mkdir -p /etc/hal/fdi/policy
<glpiana> pdor, lasciamo stare ntfs config
<glpiana> a che pro hai fatto sta roba?
<glpiana> pdor, e poi perchè hal?
<pdor> perche' bittorent non trova la partizione e mi cancella tutto
<pdor> capito?
<glpiana> pdor, bittorrent non cerca partizini, cerca directory
<pdor> si ma se non le trova perche' non sono montate riparte da zero
<glpiana> pdor, per cui basta indicare una directory esistente, su cui prima tu fai montare la partizione ntfs
<glpiana> pdor, appunto che ti serve fstab
<glpiana> pdor, scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pdor> e non ho fatto casini creando quella directory?
<glpiana> pdor, se hai solo creato la directory no
<pdor> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/913274/
<pdor> glpiana: il sistema non diventa piu lento se le monto con fstab? per montarle mi basta cliccarle da file manager.....quando ho provato modificando fstab mi diveva di aspettare il montaggio e non la finiva piu
<glpiana> pdor, è /dev/sda4 immagino. giusto?
<pdor> anche sda3
<pdor> si
<glpiana> pdor, sda3 non è ntfs
<pdor> sisi
<pdor> ma devo mntare anche quella
<glpiana> pdor, vuoi metterle entrambe in mount automatico?
<pdor> si
<glpiana> oki, ora scrivi: mount
<glpiana> e metti su pastebin
<pdor> sono gia' montate eh?
<pdor> ok
<pdor> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/913294/
<glpiana> pdor, ma non avevamo già fatto sto lavoro?
<pdor> nono
<glpiana> pdor, me lo ricordo benissimo
<pdor> mount forse me lo hai gia' chiesto
<pdor> ma non per il mount in automatico
<jester-> glpiana: lo sai che ubuntu fa dispetti di notte a pc spento, uno riavvia e tacc
<pdor> anche di giorno
<pdor> :)
<glpiana> pdor, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/15/%23ubuntu-it.html
<pdor> s elo abbiamo gia' fatto ero sonnambulo
<pdor> :)
<glpiana> pdor, prima leggi tutto quello che già mi hai fatto scrivere una volta :)
<pdor> ma sei peggio di una onna
<pdor> donna
<glpiana> pdor, metti su pastebin l'outut di: cat /etc/fstab
<pdor> ti ricordi tutto....e sbagli....credo
<glpiana> pdor, oki, per me possiamo chiuderla qui. non sono io che ho il problema
<glpiana> che dici?
<pdor> sono le donne che si ricordano sempre tutto nei dettagli :)
<glpiana> pdor, io sto aspettando l'output di un comando
<glpiana> pdor, non ste cazzatelle, ok?
<pdor> non c'e' nessuno che parla...
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> pdor, aspetto ancora molto?
<pdor> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/913312/
<pdor> cmq guarda che era un complimento
<glpiana> pdor, ora l'output di: sudo blkid
<glpiana> pdor, ebbasta. concentrati su!
<pdor> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/913317/
<glpiana> pdor, sei su gnome kde xfce lxde o altro?
<pdor> scusa --..xubuntu 11.10
<glpiana> pdor, scrivi: gksu mousepad /etc/fstab
<pdor> l'altro giorno volevo cancellare delle dir
<pdor> aperto
<glpiana> pdor, sì, pazienta un attimo. torno
<glpiana> pdor, aggiungi ste due righe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/913329/
<glpiana> pdor, poi dai: sudo mount -a    e vediamose da errori
<glpiana> *vediamo se
<pdor> sono gia' montate e non riesco a smontarle da thunar
<pdor> e non devo creare punti di mount?
<pdor> devono trovarsi sotto /media/doc ntfs e /media/VB ext4
<pdor> dice failed
<pdor> spe
<pdor> glpiana:  se aggiungo questo e se creo le cartelle doc e VB non va bene?
<pdor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/913336/
<glpiana> torno tra un po'
<pdor> se mount -a non da errori posso riavviare tranquillo?
<pdor> sudo mount -a
<pdor> glpiana: apposto grazie
<glpiana> pdor, bien
<glpiana> scusa, ma non potevo stare
<pdor> a me non parte lightdm ne normale ne' sudo ne in trova applicazioni....ma e' installato
<pdor> de nada
<enzotib> pdor, sudo service lightdm start
<pdor> dice che e' gia 'partito
<pdor> lo chiudo da task manager?
<pdor> ...a trovarlo...
<enzotib> pdor,  ma sei in sessione grafica?
<pdor> riavvio
<pdor> si
<pdor> no
<pdor> non si e' aperto niente
<enzotib> deciditi
<pdor> prima avevo dato lightdm
<pdor> e sudo lightdm
<pdor> riavvio
<enzotib> boh
<pdor> niente dice che e' gia' partito
<glpiana> pdor, ma sei in interfaccia grafica?
<pdor> ehm....il comando l'ho dato dal terminale
<glpiana> pdor, ma sei in interfaccia grafica?
<pdor> cioe:)
<pdor> si sto usando xcfe4
<pdor> non capisco per cosa l'interfaccia grafica
<glpiana> pdor, perchè dovresti avviare lightdm da interfaccia grafica?
<esulu> we
<pdor> per cambiare le finestre di login
<pdor> e soprattutto di cambio utente
<pdor> adesso entro in automatico
<glpiana> pdor, lightdm è già avviato
<glpiana> termina sessione e lo trovi
<pdor> si ma non si puo' cambiare nulla
<pdor> e non mi fa uscire al primo colpo
<enzotib> ma che vuoi cambiare?
<pdor> togliere il piu possibile fronzoli
<enzotib> e che c'entra lightdm?
<pdor> eh ho chiesto come si personalizza la finestra di login e mi han detto lightdm
<enzotib> ah
<enzotib> perché tu ci stai molto tempo a guardarti la finestra di login?
<enzotib> scusa la battuta :)
<pdor> ma se io la volgio rasare?
<glpiana> pdor, ma se hai logn automatico!
<pdor> e' l'uscita che rompe
<pdor> e non mi va piu il pulsante di arresto
<pdor> anche se e' attivo come arresto
<pdor> e togliere la barretta
<lukito> ciao atuttiII!!
<Cristian> ciao
<Cristian> BetaBrain,
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> enzotib, hai qualche idea riguardo il touchpad?
<enzotib> cristian_c, no
<cristian_c> enzotib, ok, grazie lo stesso per l'interesse :)
<cristian_c> ho un'altra domanda per voi :D
<cristian_c> apro il mixer alsamixer, ma non trovo il canale relativo alle cuffie
<cristian_c> quindi non posso regolare quel canale singolarmente perchè non c'è
<cristian_c> ho provato anche che pavucontrol, ma non lo vede neppure lui :(
<cristian_c> qualche idea su come fare a tirlarlo fuori (il canale)?
<cristian_c> *tirarlo
<enzotib> cristian_c, aplay -l
<cristian_c> enzotib, http://pastebin.com/iWcurTX1
<enzotib> non è che mi dice molto
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> enzotib, serve qualche altro output?
<enzotib> no, non saprei
<cristian_c> lol
<luciuxx63> c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | luciuxx63
<ubot-it> luciuxx63: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<luciuxx63> volevo solo portare la mia esperienza giornaliera (si, è da pochi giorni che uso Macubuntu) volevo conferma che gran parte dei comandi debba passare per forza da Terminale...
<Polimar> ciao
<Carlitos90> buona sera a tutti! :)
<luciuxx63> volevo solo portare la mia esperienza giornaliera (si, è da pochi giorni che uso Macubuntu) volevo conferma che gran parte dei comandi debba passare per forza da Terminale...
<Carlitos90> ho formattato il pc mettendo windows 7 (prima avevo ubuntu affiancato a windows).......come faccio a sapere se durante la formattazione ho anche eliminato la partizione di ubuntu?
<Polimar> lol
<neramarea> 'sera a tutti; sto provando la beta2... e ho un problema: se imposto in autohide la barra laterale, questa... scompare definitivamente, e non c'è spostamento del cursore a sx che la faccia riapparire... può dipendere dal fatto che ho installato su virtualbox?
<luciuxx63> ..sono venuto a conoscenza di questo canale tramite la rivista Linux...non vedo ancora risposte...
<enzotib> Carlitos90, a parte che puoi vedere nel gestore dischi di windows se ci sono altre partizioni
<enzotib> Carlitos90, poi puoi partire con un livecd o liveusb di ubuntu e controllare
<neramarea> luciuxx63 forse perchè non stai sottoponendo alcun problema relativo a distro ufficiali o a software contenuto nei repo ufficiali? per tutto il resto c'è il canale chat...
<luciuxx63> è vero, enzotib
<luciuxx63> non ho problemi particolari, neramarea, volevo capire solo il xchè si debba passare per il terminale per tante ragioni, mi sembra di ritornare al vecchio DOS...
<Carlitos90> enzotib, in che modo posso controllare facendo partire un live cd?
<enzotib> Carlitos90, sudo fdisk -l ti dà un elenco dei dischi con le relative partizioni
<enzotib> Carlitos90, oppure puoi provare da nautilus ad aprire i filesystem disponibili e vedere cosa c'è sopra
<neramarea> sì, luciuxx63... ma tu menzioni macbuntu, che distro ufficiale NON E'. è un argomento da chatù
<neramarea> *chat
<Carlitos90> OOK GRAZIE
<luciuxx63> essendo neofita, neramarea, dov'è la chat?
<neramarea> ubuntu-it-chat anzichè ubuntu-it, luciuux63
<neramarea> sto provando la beta2... e ho un problema: se imposto in autohide la barra laterale, questa... scompare definitivamente, e non c'è spostamento del cursore a sx che la faccia riapparire... può dipendere dal fatto che ho installato su virtualbox?
<cristian_c> !ubuntu+1
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubuntu+1'
<neramarea> ?? cristian_c
<cristian-bot> neramarea, join #ubuntu-it-+1
<cristian-bot> o meglio #ubuntu-it+1
<neramarea> #ubuntu-it+1
<cristian_c> !beta
<ubot-it> se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<neramarea> sì, cristian_c. grazie
<alessandr1> buonasera a tutti
<alessandr1> io sto usando wordpress il locale con ubuntu
<alessandr1> però se devo caricare un immagine dal pc non mi permette di farlo
<alessandr1> come per installare un plugin la stessa cosa
<alessandr1> ho creato un server web con ubuntu ma non mi dà la possibilità di installare niente
<enzotib> alessandr1, non mi è chiaro
<neramarea> ops... chiedo scusa. non avevo letto questo... http://www.oneopensource.it/09/02/2012/ubuntu-12-04-unity-rimuove-la-funzionalita-intellihide/
<alessandr1> praticamente son riuscito ad installare wordpress
<alessandr1> però non mi da la possibilità di aggiungere un tema un immagine
<alessandr1> bisogna dare i permessi alla cartella? enzotib
<enzotib> alessandr1, in che modo cerchi di aggiungere l'immagine, non lo spieghi
<alessandr1> da media di wordpress vado su aggiungi media seleziono l'immagine e non me la carica
<alessandr1> la stessa cosa con i temi e plugin
<alessandr1> io come guida per installare il server lamp ho seguita questa http://www.gnelettronica.eu/web/e107_plugins/content/content.php?content.34 enzotib
<alessandr1> enzotib, mi dà l'errore Verifica che la directory madre sia scrivibile dal server!
<dave0829> Salve a tutti, sono un utente Backtrack 5 R2 (con kernel 3.2.6) ...e visto che sul Chanel di backtrack, non riesco ad avere alcun sopporto, mi rivolgo qui con l'unica domanda: Esistono dei driver synaptics, compatibili con il kernel 3.*  almeno per Ubuntu?
<dave0829> Sono 4 giorni che cerco di far funzionare il mio touchpad ALPS (Sony Vaio) ... senza alcun successo :(
<vivi7> N900...
<Cristian> olazze
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-04
<Cristian> ciao
<Cristian> -
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> qui di può parlare di kde o bisogna spostarsi?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<asirol> Odo, giorno
<ConteRosso> ciao
<ConteRosso> scusate  avrei un problema, vorrei  fare l'aggioranmento  di  flash  player , mi sono  scaricato il  file  install_flash_player dal  sito e l'ho  estratto ...non capisco come installarlo
<ConteRosso> flash_player
<Best`> Buongiorno ^_^
<ConteRosso> ciao, nesuno  mi può  aiutare?
<ConteRosso> ho  scaricato il file  install-flash_player
<ConteRosso> ma non so  come  installarlo
<ConteRosso> ho oneiric ocelot 11.10
<ConteRosso> nessuno?  :(
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> qui si può parlare di kde?
<glpiana> pac, certo
<pac> glpiana: grazie
<pac> l'ho scoperto questa mattina e sono rimasto folgorato
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> pac, si può parlare di kde per avere supporto
<pac> vorrei installarlo sul mio sistema, ma non vorrei fare stupidate, visto quello che mi è costato per farlo funzionare?
<glpiana> per chiacchierare di kde sei invitato ad andare su #ubuntu-it-chat
<pac> glpiana: certo è per questo che sono qui
<glpiana> pac, non ho inteso la domanda che hai fatto
<pac> allora posso installarlo senza compromettere l'attuale stabilità del sistema?
<glpiana> pac, ma tu vuoi installare l'interfaccia kde? o vuoi installare kubuntu per intero?
<glpiana> cioè vuoi sostituire il sistema che hai o sovrapporlo?
<pac> glpiana: ecco questa domanda mi manda già in crisi
<glpiana> !kubuntu | pac
<ubot-it> pac: Kubuntu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/
<pac> io ho visto un video ma non conosco la differenza
<pac> glpiana: devo installare kubuntu?
<glpiana> pac, kubuntu è una distribuzione intera. come ubuntu o xubuntu, ma al posto di gnome o xfce ha kde come interfaccia e i suoi programmi preinstallati
<pac> glpiana: vado tranquillo allora non perdo le le mie impostazioni?
<glpiana> oase invece tu hai un sistema che hai già configurato e vuoi avere la possibilità di usare kde come interfaccia mantenendo tutto quello che hai già messo, hai la possibilità di mettere con estrema facilità l'interfaccia kde
<glpiana> pac, questo ti permette, al login, di scegliere quale desktop ennvironment (per semplificare, quale interfaccia grafica) usare dopo il login
<pac> glpiana: forse è meglio la seconda soluzione che mi hai suggerito
<glpiana> pac, ora ti dico come fare
<pac> ?glpiana: grazie mille!
<glpiana> pac, apri un terminale anzitutto
<pac> gfatto
<glpiana> pac, controlla di non avere aggironamenti da fare: sudo apt-gte update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> pac, nel caso lascia che installi e ove necessario riavvia
<glpiana> pac, dopodichè scrivi: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pac> glpiana: sudo: apt-gte: command not found
<glpiana> pac, ti ritroverai nei menu delle applicazioni sia i programmi che già avevi, sia quelli nuovi che kubuntu-desktop porterà con sè
<glpiana> *apt-get
<pac> glpiana: ok
<pac> glpiana: cosa scelgo gdm kdm o lightm?
<glpiana> pac, se hai intenzione di usare kde come default ti conviene scegliere kdm
<pac> glpiana: grazie
<glpiana> pac, ma non è un problema, visto che in ogni momento puoi cambiare dm riconfigurando il pacchetto
<pac> glpiana: perfetto!
<glpiana> pac, quando termina l'installazione riavvia il sistema
<pac> glpiana: va bene
<pac> glpiana: fatto ma sembra che ci siano più desktopo virtuali e non riesco a cambiarli è possibile?
<glpiana> pac, dovresti guardare nelle impostazioni sul centro di controllo di kde immagino
<pac> glpiana: tutto quello che apro si mette su un desktop che non riesco a vedere
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> pac, non capisco
<pac> glpiana: ho davanti una bella schermata ma se avvio google si apre da un'altra parte me ne rendo conto perché quando resetto lo vedo bel aperto ma sul mio desktop non c'è
<glpiana> pac, ti appare sulla barra in basso?
<pac> glpiana: non posso nemmeno andare nelle impostazioni di sistema perché si aprono ma non le vedo
<pac> glpiana: no
<pac> glpiana: c'è n'è una in alto
<glpiana> in alto?
<glpiana> sicuro di avere aperto kde?
<glpiana> !image | pac
<ubot-it> pac: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pac> ubot-it: non posso farlo io sto scrivendo dal portatile
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pac> glpiana: quando faccio il logout mi da più opzioni kde quale devo scegliere?
<glpiana> pac, allora su kde, premi ctrl+alt+f1 e passa in console. fai il login testuale
<glpiana> pac, scegli kubuntu
<glpiana> pac, e vedi se va. se no riprendiamo da ctrl+alt+f1
<pac> glpiana: ho tutto lo schermo in modalità terminale ora
<glpiana> pac, no, dai, fai alt+f7, termina la sessione ed entra scegliendo al sessione kubuntu
<pac> glpiana: kubuntu non c'è
<glpiana> pac, che voci hai?
<pac> per kde ho plasma ce ne sono due failsafesession
<glpiana> pac, scrivimi i singoli nomi, non riesco a interpretare. separali con una virgola, così capisco dove finisce uno e inzia l'altro
<pac> glpiana: te le scrivo meglio kde workspace
<pac> kde plasma worspace
<glpiana> pac, dammi qualche minuto
<pac> e kde plasma workspace (failsafe session) (previous)
<pac> glpiana: certo
<glpiana> pac, aspetta fiducioso che tra un po' arrivo
<pac> glpiana: certo
<glpiana> pac, avevi scelto kdm?
<pac> glpiana: in che senso
<pac> glpiana: nel login
<pac> glpiana: no kde
<glpiana> pac, quando hai installato kubuntu-dektop mi hai chiesto cosa scegliere tra i vari gestori di login. cosa hai scelto?
<pac> kde plasma workspace
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> pac, su, concentrati
<glpiana> pac, mi hai chiesto cosa dovevi scegliere tra lightdm kdm e altro. io ti avevo detto di scegliere kdm se pensavi di usare principalmente kde
<glpiana> tu cosa hai scelto?
<pac> glpiana: non capisco anche perché ti devo dire che ho trovato una combinazione di tasti tab alt che mi fa ruotare gli schermi ma non ci posso fare nulkla
<massimo18> uhm
<glpiana> oki, ho capito cosa sei
<pac> glpiana: kdm
<glpiana> !troll | pac
<ubot-it> pac: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<massimo18> lol
<pac> glpiana: cos'è troll
<glpiana> pac, Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll
<pac> glpiana: ho capito
<pac> glpiana: quindi ora cosa faccio?
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> pac, al login scegli kde plasma workspace
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, collega il pc a internet e posta una schermata
<glpiana> !image | pac
<ubot-it> pac: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pac> glpiana: forse non mi sono speiegato bene se avvio google il programma parte ma non so su quale desktop e io non vedo niente!
<glpiana> pac, tu hai detto di avere una barra in alto
<glpiana> giusto?
<pac> glpiana: ora non c'è più
<glpiana> pac, dov'è sta barra?
<filo1234> sparita!
<glpiana> puff
<pac> glpiana: avviando in un' altra modalità c'è in questa no evedentemente
<glpiana> ah evidentemente! scusa se la mia sfera di cristallo stamattin anon va un granchè -.-
<glpiana> pac, anche inq uesta modalità ti apre le applicazioni su desktop inesistenti?
<pac> glpiana: evidentemente per me non per te scusa
<pac> glpiana: si e le vedo con questa specie di rotazione virtuale ma non posso fare altro
<glpiana> pac, ctrl+alt+f1
<glpiana> fai il login testuale
<glpiana> poi scrivi: mv .kde .kde_old
<glpiana> dopodichè scrivi: sudo service kdm restart
<glpiana> e rifai il login
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, sei rientrato in kde?
<pac> glpiana: si e la barra è in basso ora
<pac> glpiana: e vedo i programmi aperti ora
<glpiana> pac, alè!
<glpiana> scrivi [risolto] nel titolo
<pac> glpiana: olè
<pac> glpiana: scusa quale titolo non è un forum questo!
<glpiana> scherzavo
<pac> glpiana: prendersi gioco dei più deboli di linux, mi rifarò sono lento ma mi rifarò!
<glpiana> -.-
<pac> glpiana: grazie mille ora smanetto un pò ciao
<nicotano> salve
<jester-> sera
<Best`> ragazzi.. incomincio a chiudere barracca..
<Best`> tra un pò scappo che vado a casa.. :)
<Best`> a presto... ciauuuz!
<Kardy> Salve , vorrei installare il kernel rt.Potete suggerirmi un tutorial comprensibile e sicuro per portare a buon fine il lavoro? Sono un novellino di Ubuntu. Grazie
<jester-> Kardy: installa linux-image-lowlatency
<jester-> Kardy: e linux-headers-lowlatency
<Kardy> ok grazie jester , mi suggerisci pf la linea di comando ?
<jester-> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-lowlatency linux-image-lowlatency
<pac> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<pac> volendo allotanarmi il più possibile dalla logica windows ho installato kde da ubuntu 11.10 però è tutto in inglese e non mi riesce di cambiare la lingua nel classicmo delle impostazioni di sistema
<Kardy> ok jester , digitando quella linea parte il tutto e va a buon fine , e cosi ?
<pac> esiste qualche comanda da terminale?
<jester-> pac: vai nelle impostazioni sistema e metti italico da li
<pac> jester-: ho già provato ma l'italiano non c'é|!
<jester-> pac: aggiungi lingua
<pac> jester-: lo so di non essere credibile ma tale operazione non mi è consentita
<jester-> pac: guarda bene
<pac> jester-: adesso esco da gnome e riprovo
<Kardy> ok jester , faccio partire quel comando e incrociamo le dita...   :-)  grazie
<pac_> jester-: bene ora non riesco neppure ad accedere alle impostazioni di sistema
<jester-> pac_: sono li nei preferiti
<pac_> jester-: non so come descrivere iol problema ora sono sul portatile e ho la schermata di kde davanti a me
<jester-> quale schermata
<pac_> jester-: cè solo una finestra che contiene le icone di lavoro del desktop e una barra con scritto photos activity
<pac_> jester-: poi se clicco col tasto destro mi vengono fuori delle opzioni per il desktop ma non ne parte nemmeno una
<jester-> pac_: cliccare la K sulla barra in basso a sinistra?
<pac_> jester-: desolato nessuna k in basso a sinistra
<Kardy> a dopo , tnx
<jester-> pac_: se non hai la barra in basso hai installazione farlocca
<jester-> pac_:  destro, sblocca oggetti, aggiungi barra standard
<pac_> jester-: non saprei posso solo aggiungere che schiaccio alt e tab vedo tutto quello che non c'è sul desktop
<pac_> jester-: scusa è tutto in inglese
<pac_> jester-: può essere alt d l
<jester-> pac_: destro sul desktop cosa vedi
<pac_> jester-:  e comunque se parte qualcosa sembra che parta su di un altro desktop che non riesco a raggiungere
<jester-> c'è sblocca oggetti?
<pac_> jester-: run command add widgets add panel e altre cose simili
<jester-> add panel
<jester-> standard
<pac_> jester-: ho default e empty panel
<jester-> default
<pac_> jester-: fatto è apparsa un barra in alto
<jester-> pac_: mettila in basso
<pac_> jester-: la k è in alto a sinistra
<jester-> pac_: clicca K
<pac_> jester-: fatto
<jester-> pac_: impostazioni di sistema
<pac_> jester-: fatto però sembra avviarsi in un'altra finestra che non vedo
<jester-> pac_: scrivi  konsole nella ricerca
<pac_> jester-: sulla barra c'è system setting a perto ma non lo vedo
<jester-> clicca che si apre il terminale
<Kardy> per jester  http://paste.ubuntu.com/914667/
<pac_> jester-: fatto ma anche lei sembra essersi aperta da un'altra parte
<jester-> pac_:  control-alt-F2  poi ti ligghi e dai rm -r kde
<jester-> pac_: quindi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop  e poi finito scrivi sudo reboot
<pac_> jester-: ok ora provo
<jester-> pa: pac_  .kde  col punto prima
<pac_> ok
<jester-> Kardy: che rilascio hai
<Kardy> credo la 11.10
<Kardy> scusa per il credo...   :-)
<nicotano> buona sera+
<jester-> Kardy: apri software center e cerca linux-image quindi unqualcosa che assomigli a rt o lowlatency
<jester-> oilà nicotano
<nicotano> ciao jester-  :)
<jester-> nicotano: sei stato in crociera?
<nicotano> ho fatto un po' di baliaggio
<Kardy> gia' fatto , purtroppo niente che si assomigli a rt o low latency
<jester-> Kardy: lsb_release -r
<Kardy> ok un attimo
<Kardy> 11.10
<jester-> Kardy: spe
<pac_> jester-: fatto come hai detto tu ora vedo le finsetre che si aprono e sono in system setting
<jester-> pac_: county
<jester-> sat li dentro
<pac_> jester-: fatto sono su italy
<pac_> jester-: langauge mi da solo american english
<jester-> pac_: adda lunguage
<jester-> ad
<jester-> d
<pac_> jester-:non vedo la possibilità di inserire altre lingue
<pac_> jester-: ho due colonne quella di destra è vuota
<jester-> pac_: guarda bene che un kde speciale senza inserimetolingue non l'hanno fatto solo per te
<pac_> jester-: spero proprio di no :-)
<pac_> jester-: aspetta ora mi ricollego al pc fisso e ti mando una schermata ok?
<Cristian> olaz
<SigmoundFreud> hi
<SigmoundFreud> c'e nessuno?
<jester-> Kardy: nell 11.10 non è previsto un rt, spetta l'avanzamento che ci saranno i low latency
<Kardy> avanzamento significa la prossima release di Ubuntu ? :-)
<jester-> Kardy: yess
<Kardy> Ok , per lo meno mi hai fatto capire il tutto.A questo punto , volendo tornare indietro e rifare tutto , quale e' la release che prevede anche un rt ?
<jester-> Kardy: 12.04
<jester-> Kardy: puoi aggiornare anche adesso
<jester-> alt-F2  update-manager -d
<Kardy> Quindi succesiva a quella che ho , credevo di avere l'ultima....   :-)
<jester-> Kardy: 11.10 è l'ultima
<jester-> 12.04 è ancora beta
<jester-> 2
<Kardy> ?!?!
<OverMe> Kardy, a che ti serve il kernel rt?
<Kardy> Ardour
<Kardy> Quindi , se ho capito , aggiorno alla 12.04 e gia' c'e' il kernel rt , giusto ?
<OverMe> io l'ho sempre usato senza (anni fa) e la latenza buona, immagino la cosa non sia cambiata
<jester-> Kardy: c'è li kernel che ti  ho scritto sopra
<jester-> Kardy: i low latenti sono piuttosto instabili ma hai impressione che siano più reattivi
<Kardy> ok Jester , pf non mi odiare :-) , suggerisci linea di comando per aggiornare....  e poi , una volta aggiornato , da grub posso sempre scegliere se usare rt o meno , e cosi' ?
<jester-> Kardy: te l'ho scritta sopra
<jester-> <jester-> Kardy: puoi aggiornare anche adesso
<jester->  <jester-> alt-F2  update-manager -d
<Kardy> scusa la mia scarsa capacita' di comprensione , grazie
<Kardy> vado
<pac> jester-: mi dispiace ma image bin  dice che non riconosce i miei formati  boh!
<jester-> Kardy: hai aggiunti italiano?
<pac> jester-: non c'è vorrei dirti il contrario ma non lo trovo
<Kardy> salve a tutti , buon proseguimento
<Kardy> alle prossime
<jester-> pac: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<pac> jester-: installo tutto?
<jester-> pac: per kubuntu
<pac> jester-: si certo ma tutti quelli x ubuntu?
<jester-> che centrano xubuntu e altri
<pac> jester-: per kubuntu ne sei il primo, il il quarto, il quinto e il sesto vuol dei permessi che non capisco il secondo e il terzo mi dice che sono già installati
<jester-> pac: sudo apt-get install uno per uno tutti pacchetti
<jester-> quelli che ci sono non li mette
<pac> jester-: scusa ho dimenticato come si chiama il terminale in kde
<pac> konsole
<pac> ?
<pac> jester-: ok
<pac> jester-: fatto riavvio? o termino sessione?
<pac> jester-: trovata la risposta ha già aggiornato il sistema dovrei esserci. o no?
<ziomiki> buonasera a tutti ragazzi
<ziomiki> vorrei chiedere una piccola cosa...ho comprato una chiavetta usb digitale terrestre per vedere la televisione..precisamente la hauppauge ministick hd. sono riuscito a farla girare senza problemi con vlc. L'unica domanda era: come faccio ad utilizzare il telecomando con ubuntu?
<pac> jester-: è tutto in italiano ora però non memorizza le impostazioni di risoluzione dello schermo
<pac> jester-: imposto il monitor ad una risoluzione salvo riavvio e tutto come prima ad una risoluzione bassa
<jester-> pac chiedi a piace in chat
<jester-> ė lui il mastro di kde
<jester-> A peace
<glpiana> ola
<nurael> ciao a tutti
<nurael> a chi posso chiedere un'info?
<enzotib> che fretta!
<elmutzine> ciao! il mio pc non si avvia più con i kernel più recenti ma sono con  la versione 2.6.38-13-generic. Sapete come risolvere? Grazie
<frezli> se tu in avvio selezioni il kernel più recente cosa succede
<elmutzine> frezli: lo carica correttamente, alla fine invece della finestra per il login mi dà la linea di comando con la quale autenticarsi ma non c'è la grafica.
<frezli> ti dico cosa farei io poi vedi tu se farlo , io eleminerei i kernel che non vanno e poi con un ag. li ripristinerei
<elmutzine> eliminandoli teoricamente dovrebbe riproporli nell'aggiornamento quindi basterebbe reinstallarli?
<glpiana> elmutzine, che scheda video usi? e che driver usi?
<frezli> se hai installato i driver a mano e non in automatico è un altra storia
<frezli> li devi reinstallare ogni volta per ogni kernel
<glpiana> appunto :)
<elmutzine> glpiana: ho una GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 e uso driver accelerati Nvidia
<glpiana> elmutzine, i driver come li hai installati?
<elmutzine> credo me li abbia installati in automatico nel passaggio di versione
<frezli> anche il pas. di versione a volte da problemi infatti io lo evito sempre
<glpiana> elmutzine, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<elmutzine> glpiana: 11.10
<frezli> se vuoi un consiglio reinstalla la 12.4 beta2 e poi sei apposto per 2 anni , come sto faccendo io adesso
<glpiana> frezli, non consigliare una versione in sviluppo su questo canale per cortesia
<frezli> a ok non sapevo , comunque funziona bene
<elmutzine> frezli: se dovessi provarla mi si pianterebbe tutto, meglio evitare
<glpiana> frezli, lo so, ma ciò non otglie che un aggiornamento può mandare tutto a donnine
<glpiana> *toglie
<frezli> si certo non rischiare
<glpiana> elmutzine, in un terminale scrivi: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> !paste | elmutzine
<ubot-it> elmutzine: please see above
<elmutzine> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/914883/
<glpiana> elmutzine, fammi sta prova. avvia con 3.0.0-17 (dici che arrivi alla riga di comando). fai login testuale
<elmutzine> glpiana: si, riesco a farlo
<glpiana> elmutzine, ah ecco, domanda. login manager cos'hai? gdm o lightdm?
<elmutzine> glpiana: questo non lo sò
<elmutzine> credo gdm
<glpiana> è centrato o scrivi nella casella a sinistra?
<elmutzine> centrato
<elmutzine> ha uno sfondo
<glpiana> gdm- proviamo un'altra cosa. scrivi: sudo apt-get install lightdm
<glpiana> gdm? lol
<glpiana> elmutzine,  proviamo un'altra cosa. scrivi: sudo apt-get install lightdm
<glpiana> elmutzine, dimmi che risponde
<elmutzine> glpiana: è già alla versione più recente
<glpiana> elmutzine, oki, sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<glpiana> elmutzine, ti chiede di scegliere?
<elmutzine> glpiana: mi da la configurazione del pacchetto
<glpiana> elmutzine, non ti fa scegliere tra gdm e lightdm?
<elmutzine> glpiana: no
<glpiana> elmutzine, scrivi: ps aux | grep lightdm
<elmutzine> glpiana: uscendo dalla configurazione mi chiede di scegliere tra gdm e lightdm
<glpiana> scegli lightdm
<elmutzine> glpiana: ok, devo dare anche il secondo comando da te scritto sopra?
<glpiana> elmutzine, sì, son curioso
<elmutzine> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/914891/
<glpiana> azz, già lo usavi. ridai: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<glpiana> *dai
<glpiana> e alla fine scegli gdm
<glpiana> elmutzine, poi prova a riavviare con il 3.0.0-17
<elmutzine> glpiana: ok, gdm scelto, provo riavviare
<glpiana> elmutzine, se dovesse fermarsi al login testuale, loggati e dai startx. se non va ravvia con sudo reboot o ctrl+alt+canc
<glpiana> elmutzine, poi torna e dimmi
<elmutzine> glpiana: ok, appoi
<glpiana> elmutzine, resoconto
<elmutzine> glpiana: ho dato startx, la risposta è stata una serie di righe e l'ultima era xinit: server error
<elmutzine> glpiana: ho dovuto riavviare ed entrare col solito kernel
<glpiana> elmutzine, apri il gestore dei driver proprietari
<elmutzine> glpiana: driver aggiuntivi intendi?
<glpiana> sì
<elmutzine> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> elmutzine, dimmi che vedi
<elmutzine> glpiana: c'è una lista con diversi drive grafici accelerati NVIDIA di differenti versioni e aggiornamenti post release
<glpiana> elmutzine, quali sono attivi?
<elmutzine> glpiana: io ho in uso quello raccomandato (versione current)
<glpiana> elmutzine, se te la senti, proverei a disattivarli e ad avviare con il kernel 3.0.0-17. ma prima ripristinerei lightdm come default
<glpiana> elmutzine, che ne dici?
<elmutzine> glpiana: per me ok, eventualmente che succede se va storto?
<elmutzine> tanto x prepararmi al peggio già sa subito
<glpiana> elmutzine, mah, non dovrebbe accadere nulla, ma mettiamo le mani avant
<glpiana> elmutzine, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<glpiana> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<elmutzine> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/914915/
<glpiana> azz, sono installati tutti i driver nvidia
<glpiana> elmutzine, scrivi: lspci -v                   e metti su pastebin
<elmutzine> glpiana: marea di roba http://paste.ubuntu.com/914923/
<glpiana> elmutzine, dammi lsmod
<glpiana> anzi
<glpiana> lsmod | grep nvidia
<elmutzine> glpiana: ok
<elmutzine> glpiana:  nvidia              10390874  40
<attempt> creare uno xorg , editarlo che usi i vesa e da subito ad una risoluzione decente, poi togliere tutti gli nvidia e rimettere dopo il riavvio solo i consigliati o i current ?
<glpiana> elmutzine, vabbè, male che vada da una console dai: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<glpiana> attempt, sì, vero. ma in teoria disabilitandoli dovrebbe andare in automatico sui nouveau
<elmutzine> glpiana: quindi li disattivo e riavvio col kernel 17?
<glpiana> elmutzine, sì, se te la senti :)
<attempt> vero. vero anche che uno xorg.conf viene creato dai current quindi lo dovrebbe gia' avere
<elmutzine> glpiana: male che vada parte qualche ostia
<glpiana> attempt, già
<elmutzine> glpiana: per disattivarlo lo devo rimuovere quindi?
<attempt> alle perse da linea rinomini xorg.  cosi' perlomeno con i vesa riparti e vieni qui.
<glpiana> elmutzine, prima dai nel termiale: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_ok
<elmutzine> glpiana: ok fatto
<glpiana> elmutzine, ora disabilitaa il driver
<elmutzine> glpiana: rimosso, riavvio, a dopo...se ci vedremo
<glpiana> lol
<elmutzine> elmutzine: mi sà di brutto
<elmutzine> glpiana: niente da fare, sono quà ancora con vecchio kernel
<glpiana> elmutzine, oki, ultimo tentativo
<glpiana> elmutzine, locate nvidia | grep home
<elmutzine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/914950/
<elmutzine> glpiana: non si può avere il risulato di quando digito startx?
<glpiana> elmutzine, oltr a vederlo a schermo?
<elmutzine> glpiana:  in modo che possa copiartelo
<glpiana> c'è Xorg.0.log sotto /var/log
<esulu> come si chiama il teminale che quando lo apri ti fa diventare root
<esulu> ?
<glpiana> elmutzine, dammi lsmod
<elmutzine> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/914955/
<glpiana> elmutzine, nulla
<glpiana> devo scappare. riabilita i driver
<elmutzine> glpiana: vabbè, lo tengo così
<elmutzine> glpiana: grazie lo stesso!
<Cristian> olaz
<leo_> sera
<hotoko> sera
<leo_> raga' ho questo errore : soun open for read:opensnd:open:/dev/dsp2:file o directory inesistenti
<leo_> ops!.... sound.....
<glpiana> leo_, facendo cosa?
<leo_> quando lancio gMFSK prog per decodifica segnali radioamatoriali
<leo_> ...effettivamente qusto percorso manca
<glpiana> leo_, se ha delle impostazioni controlla come è impostata la scheda audio
<leo_> già è quando tento di impostare la scheda che non riesce a    trovarla e mi da questo errore
<luciuxx63> 'sera...
<luciuxx63> posso porvi 1 domanda? Una volta che ho impostato tramite Compiz ad esempio il desktop cubico, xchè al riavvio non parte e devo impostarlo di nuovo?
<luciuxx63> attendo una risposta, si? :-)
<luciuxx63> cris?
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> il problema riguarda la scomparsa dell'applet del volume in lxde. Riaggiungerla non è servito a molto, cancellare la cartella nascosta nella home di lxpanel è stato anche peggio, in quanto mancava il pannello. Ripristinato il pannello, avevo scoperto che creando un nuovo utente, con esso, il pannello non era presente. Resettando il pannello in modo più corretto però mi sono accorto di una cosa
<cristian_c> lxpanel -p Lubuntu fa comparire oltre al pannello, anche la seguente stringa sul terminale:
<cristian_c> lxpanel: can't start plugin volume
<cristian_c> però oltre a questo non è apparso null'altro
<cristian_c> può essere utile alla risoluzione del problema secondo voi?
<Cristian> sudoreboot
<cristian_c> Cristian, ?
<Cristian> si
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> un'altra domanda:
<cristian_c> non riesco a trovare il canale delle cuffie in alsamixer
<cristian_c> sono sulla 11.10
<cristian_c> in questo modo non posso alzare o abbassare il singolo volume delle cuffie
<cristian_c> ho provato a usare pavucontrol, ma non lo trovo neanche lì
<Cristian> io sono su kubuntu non ti posso essere molto di aiuto
<cristian_c> avete qualche suggerimento per scovarlo?
<cristian_c> Cristian, ma alsamixer viene lanciato nel terminale
<Cristian> cristian_c, se clicchi con il tastro destro ti da ulteriore impostazione
<Cristian> ?
<Cristian> sulla cassa
<cristian_c> in alsamixer?
<Cristian> si
<Cristian> intendo icona volume tasto destro
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> Cristian, ma se come ho scritto prima, l'icona del volume non ce l'ho neanche...
<cristian_c> leggere prima
<cristian_c> che era il problema che avevo postato prima ;)
<Cristian> non ho letto
<cristian_c> ok
<Cristian> sudo alsaconf
<Cristian> se avvii cosi?
<cristian_c> provo
<cristian_c> sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<cristian_c> Cristian, sicuro che esiste questo comando? :)
<cristian_c> devo installare qualcosa?
<Cristian> sudo alsamixer
<cristian_c> Cristian, fatto, ma non vedo differenze rispetto a prima, si apre alsamixer
<Cristian> ma è un portatile
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> ho utilizzato anche un altro portatile, che quel canale ce l'ha
<Cristian> aplay -l
<Cristian> posta
<cristian_c> Cristian, http://pastebin.com/Zmvn5Zbh
<cristian_c> Cristian, hai qualche idea a riguardo?
<Cristian> lspci | grep audio
<Cristian> smod | grep '^snd'
<Cristian> ops
<Cristian> lsmod | grep '^snd'
<cristian_c> il primo comando non restituisce nulla, il secondo lo posto su pastebin
<cristian_c> Cristian, http://pastebin.com/B3H5eU4w
<Cristian> Apri il terminale e dai questi comandi:
<Cristian> sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<Cristian> e poi
<Cristian> sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<Cristian> e riavvia
<cristian_c> Cristian, ho provato a riconfigurare ma non è cambiato niente :(
<Cristian> strana questa cosa
<cristian_c> anche per me quando l'ho scoperto
<root__> buona notte
<nannes> salVeEeE
<Cristian> scusate ho scaricatoxpdf
<Cristian> ma quando vado ad aprire un pdf si apre e si chiude subito
<enzotib> Cristian, ma sti pezzi da museo...
<nannes> Cristian: perchè xpdf? Tieniti eVince, che c'è già di default ed è molto meglio!
<Cristian> lol
<nannes> ^
<Cristian> di default non avevo nulla per o pdf
<Carlin0> nannes, ma lui usa kde
<nannes> :O aaah
<enzotib> Cristian, allora okular
<Cristian> no va bene anche evincr
<AngelForget> no mi sa che usa lxde
<enzotib> magari glielo chiediamo
<Cristian> hgrazie comunque
<Cristian> kubuntu
<AngelForget> umm .... io passerei a lubuntu ...lol
<nannes> AngelForget: usi lubuntu?
<AngelForget> si
<nannes> hai mai provato l'installazione minimale da 26mb? com'è?
<AngelForget> si e va molto bene
<nannes> la devo mettere a scuola uno di questi giorni e non mi sono ancora messo
<Carlin0> dalla mini iso installi ciò che vuoi
<AngelForget> nannes,  anche tu usi lubuntu ?
<nannes> quindi c0è solo il kernel giusto? DE e altri scempi li devo installare con un collegamento internet?
<Carlin0> nannes, esatto scarica tutto in fase di installazione
<nannes> capito.. bien
<AngelForget> nannes,
<nannes> AngelForget: io personalmente no, ma a scuola abbiamo computer datati e ci piazzero lubuntu in tutti! ;)
<Carlin0> !cdminimale
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cdminimale'
<Carlin0> OPs..
<Carlin0> nannes, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<AngelForget> Carlin0, minimale o no  è un sistema veloce e che non consuma ram
<AngelForget> persino di xubuntu
<Carlin0> AngelForget, il cd minimale vale per tutti i de ... da quello installi cosa vuoi
<AngelForget> grazie Carlin0  ma questo lo sapevo già .....lol
<nannes> ciaoo
<Hytredgh> Eheh sono tornatoooo
<Hytredgh> Vi tormenterò per sempre
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-05
<Polimar> :-)
<glpiana> ola
<john____> salve,scusate la domanda,ma nn ne capisco molto..xke da quanto ho installato ubuntu mi è sparito l'icona che misura lo stato di caricamento della battaeria?
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<john____> xke da quanto ho installato ubuntu mi è sparito l'icona che misura lo stato di caricamento della battaeria?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<john____> xke da quanto ho installato ubuntu mi è sparito l'icona che misura lo stato di caricamento della battaeria?
<AngelForget> che vers. di ubuntu installi john____ ?
<john____> AngelForget, 10.04
<john____> pero ammetto che sono inesperto
<AngelForget> è strano che ti scompare lo stato della batt.
<peppe84> john____, in ogni condizione o quando non è in carica?
<john____> si,,e anche un'altra cosa...se vado su arresta sistema ...non si spegne da solo
<john____> ma devo dare io il tasto dell'accensione x farlo spegnere
<massimo18> uhm
<peppe84> john____, è un installazione pulita?
<john____> in entrambi i casi peppe
<john____> in che senso?:)
<peppe84> john____, nel senso che hai installato ubuntu dal cd e successivamente hai modificato poco e niente. diciamo cosi.
<john____> da usb
<john____> e poi un amico mi ha scarica xubuntu credo,ma nn lo uso
<john____> uso sempre ubuntu normale
<john____> (scsate i termini poco tecnici):)
<massimo18> john____, secondo me hai incasinato le cose
<AngelForget> controlla bene la usb se è stata creata nel modo giusto
<peppe84> john____, prova a controllare se il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop risulta installato. magari l'amico a disinstallato qualcosa.
<massimo18> eh
<john____> come?
<john____> sicuro che c'e' un super casino massimo18
<peppe84> john____, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop da terminale (inserire tua password)
<peppe84> john____, il terminale è nel menù accessori
<pac> buongiorno
<john____> okok
<massimo18> john____, se ha installat xubuntu probabile ci siano pacioccamenti
<pac> jester-: grazie ancora per il supporto di ieri!
<AngelForget> john____, che cosa dice il terminale ?
<jester-> pac: tutto a posto adesso?
<pac> avendo installo kde ubuntu software center non installa e non disinstalla più le applicazioni......è normale?
<pac> jester-: si che grane sistema è di una comodità incredibile!
<massimo18> ma perchè fate tutti sti casini? :)
<pac> jester-: grande
<AngelForget> giusto massimo18
<john____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/915649/
<jester-> pac: kde ha il suo center
<jester-> pac: installa synaptic che è ancora il migliore
<pac> davvero quindi non mi serve più  ma come si chiama?
<john____> massimo18, purtroppo ki è alle prime armi si butta nei casini
<john____> :)
<peppe84> john____, 1) assicurati di non avere aperto altri software che servono ad installare software (tipo software center e synaptic)
<pac> john____: cerco il deb di synaptic?
<peppe84> john____, 2) assicurati che il comando sia esattamente sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<john____> si il comando è estto
<john____> pac, non so cosa cerco, ho un paio di problemi
<peppe84> john____, ok per la due e la uno? :-)
<pac> john____: scusa er per jester
<pac> jester-: va bene questo apt- get install synaptic
<john____> mmh no peppe84
<john____> ho aprto transimission
<john____> sto scaricando un torrent
<peppe84> e basta?
<john____> si
<peppe84> john____, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<peppe84> john____, quindi sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<john____> bastava nettere il sudo
<john____> ora sta andando
<john____> si pepep
<peppe84> john____, eh!
<john____> :)
<massimo18> -.-
<john____> vediamo ora che succede
<peppe84> john____, si cosa? non essere criptico. non ti capisco
<john____> peppe84, ok ha installato
<AngelForget> ti mancava mezzo sistema john____
<john____> ma  non mi esce fuori ancora l'icona della batteria
<peppe84> john____, allora da terminale (occhio perché terminerai la sessione): sudo service gdm restart
<peppe84> john____, quindi fai di nuovo login e vedi cosa cambia.
<john____> ok.torno qui e ti dico al riavvio
<john_____> peppe84, ancora nulla
<pac> jester-: grazie molto più comodo synaptic!
<massimo18> uhm
<peppe84> john____, riavviato o terminato sessione?
<john_____> ho dato quel comando ke mi hai dato prima
<peppe84> e che dice?
<john_____> mi ha riavviato il pc e non è camviato nulla,non ho ancora l'icona della batteria
<peppe84> john_____, risposta sbagliata. cosa dice quel comando?
<john_____> intendi quello che mi hai dato prima?
<peppe84> si
<peppe84> e anche questo aptitude search gnome-power-manager
<peppe84> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<john_____> ehm nnon ricordo..c'era la parola restart..
<peppe84> john_____, lascia perdere
<peppe84> john_____, una cosa alla volta. adesso: aptitude search gnome-power-manager
<peppe84> e se mi puoi postare il risultato.
<john_____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/915665/
<peppe84> john_____, ok. anche: aptitude search ubuntu-desktop
<john_____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/915668/
<peppe84> -.-'
<john_____> perche quella faccia':)
<massimo18> lol
<massimo18> che caos
<peppe84> massimo18, eh
<jester-> john_____: hai pacioccato parecchio con i desktop
<peppe84> john_____, prova a riavviare va.
<john_____> cke ho fatto mettere mano al pc a troppa gente forse :)
<john_____> ok riavvio a torno
<peppe84> adesso avrei io da chiedere in ubuntu +1 :-)
<massimo18> john_____, non è che per caso stai trollando?
<john_____> ke significa trollando?
<massimo18> !troll
<ubot-it> Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<john_____> che vi prendo per il culo in parole povere?
<AngelForget> john_____, fai prima ad rin istallare ubuntu da un immagine iso buona e non corrotta o modificata
<john1_> peppe84, niente ancora
<AngelForget> john1_,  fai prima ad rin istallare ubuntu da un immagine iso buona e non corrotta o modificata
<john1_> ok..
<john1_> hai un link dove posso trovare una buona versione iso di ubuntu 10.04?
<massimo18> john1_,  /msg NickServ identify
<massimo18> ops
<massimo18> scusa
<AngelForget> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<massimo18> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<john1_> grazie..
<massimo18> john1_, ma come mai proprio la 10.04?
<john1_> guarda, ripeto essendo inesperto mi hanno detto che sul mio netbook meglio installare quella versione
<john1_> io non so il motivo sinceramente
<AngelForget> no allora se hai un netbook molto meglio installarci Lubuntu a mio parere
<massimo18> eh
<john1_> Lubuntu?
<AngelForget> si
<massimo18> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<john1_> e dove lo trovo?
<AngelForget> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<AngelForget> e molto più leggero veloce e non consuma molta ram
<john1_> per il dowload mi da solo la possobilita di scaricare il torrent del desktop cd
<AngelForget> scaricalo con trasmi... e poi lo trasferisci su usb tramite usb creator  o lo masterizzi
<AngelForget> e poi guarda bene che lo puoi anche scaricare da link normale
<john1_> ah okok..PC (Intel x86) desktop CD questa verions vero??xke l'altra è 64bit ecc
<AngelForget> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Get_Lubuntu
<AngelForget> la 64 a te non serve
<john1_> ok
<john1_> va bene...ci provero
<john1_> giuro l'ultimo domanda
<john1_> con cosa creo la usb
<john1_> con che programma
<AngelForget> vai in gestore pacchetti e trova usb creator gtk
<john1_> ok
<john1_> grazie mille AngelForget,se riesco a fare tutto bene..t aggiornero
<john1_> ciao
<AngelForget> ciao
<romeopapa> salve, ho un problema con una scheda micro sd
<glpiana> romeopapa, esponilo
<romeopapa> non riesco a scriverci o modificare niente
<romeopapa> sembra non abbia i permessi
<romeopapa> glpiana, ciao!
<glpiana> romeopapa, dai nel terminale i comandi: mount   e   ls /media
<glpiana> !paste | romeopapa
<ubot-it> romeopapa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> e ciao :)
<romeopapa> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/915732/ lei è A00C-4900 ovviamante
<glpiana> romeopapa, ls -la /media/
<romeopapa> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/915734/
<glpiana> romeopapa, strano, sei già proprietario dei quel punto di mount
<glpiana> romeopapa, touch /media/A00C-4900/prova                 che ti risponde?
<romeopapa> glpiana, aspetta, la sd la uso con il tablet android, avrà fatto casino lui?
<glpiana> tutto nonzo
<romeopapa> eheh
<romeopapa> glpiana, touch: impossibile fare touch di "/media/A00C-4900/prova": File system in sola lettura
<glpiana> romeopapa, scrivi: sudo umount /dev/sdb
<glpiana> romeopapa, poi: sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt
<glpiana> romeopapa, ls /mnt   e controlla che sia montata e dimmi se lo è
<romeopapa> glpiana, l'ultimo comando mi da le cartelle che sono dentro
<glpiana> oki, ora scrivi: touch /mnt/prova
<romeopapa> ma su gestione risorse non c'è
<glpiana> non importa
<glpiana> è una prova
<romeopapa> none,  permesso negato
<glpiana> con sudo davanti?
<romeopapa> che fa touch?
<glpiana> romeopapa, crea un file
<OverMe> ma le sd non hanno la "levetta" hw per la sola lettura?
<glpiana> anche le micro?
<romeopapa> con sudo funziona
<glpiana> romeopapa, sudo umount /dev/sdb
<OverMe> ah è micro, allora non credo
<romeopapa> no, le micro no, ma la uso in un adattatore che ce l'ha ed è sbloccata
<glpiana> romeopapa, poi levala e reinseriscila
<romeopapa> anzi, ho cambiato l'adattatore perchè l'altro ma la bloccava all'inserimento
<romeopapa> glpiana, ok un secondo
<romeopapa> glpiana, ok, poi?
<glpiana> romeopapa, poi riprova con touch /media/A00C-4900/prova2
<romeopapa> glpiana, none, ...file system in sola lettura
<romeopapa> glpiana, nemmeno con sudo
<glpiana> romeopapa, hai creato tu qualche regola per il montaggio o l'avevi semplicemnete inserita?
<romeopapa> glpiana, non mi pare, è tanto che è bloccata, ma se non ricordo male ha smesso di funzionare sul tablet
<glpiana> romeopapa, smontala
<romeopapa> ma senza aver fatto nulla
<glpiana> romeopapa, poi dai ls /media e dimmi se la directory Aetc etc c'è ancora
<romeopapa> rico@Rico:~$ sudo umount /dev/sdb rico@Rico:~$ ls /media apt rico@Rico:~$
<romeopapa> glpiana, tanto è poca roba
<glpiana> romeopapa, inseriscila e poi scrivi: dmesg | tail   e metti su pastebin
<romeopapa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/915748/
<OverMe> tan tan tannn
<romeopapa> contenti?
<jester-> romeopapa: non è che il cazzillo ha un protezione hw?
<romeopapa> jester, arrivi tardi...la microsd no, l'adattatore ce l'ha ma è sbloccato
<jester-> romeopapa: hai dati dentro?
<romeopapa> jester, si ma non mi interessano
<glpiana> romeopapa,  FAT-fs (sdb): error, invalid access to FAT (entry 0x203c542f)
<glpiana> romeopapa, un riformattino? oppure un  check
<glpiana> ma essendo fat non so se da ubuntu possiamo checkarla
<jester-> glpiana: sepòffà ma un bel formattino è meglio
<glpiana> sentiamo il romeopapa che dice
<jester-> glpiana: potrebbe riverginarla, partiozinarla e formattarla
<glpiana> ecco creare una sdb1 non mi spiacerebbe
<romeopapa> scusate telefono...
<romeopapa> se vogliamo formattarla si può fare, i dati non mi intressano, però mi serve fat32, altrimenti il tablet non me la vede
<glpiana> romeopapa, fai da gparted. io però non lascerei sdb, ci creerei dentro una partizione e poi formatterei quella
<romeopapa> glpiana, che palle, errore gparted, come faccio a passarti i dettagli?
<massimo18> romeopapa, deve essere smontata per usare gparted
<glpiana> !image | romeopapa
<ubot-it> romeopapa: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> glpiana: se è solo sdb non ha una partizione
<jester-> glpiana: forse un avvio auto per winzoz
<glpiana> boh
<romeopapa> FERMI TUTTI
<massimo18> :P
<romeopapa> forse ha funzionato!
<romeopapa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/915764/
<romeopapa> avevo già provato con gparted, ma probabilmente avevo sbagliato qualcosa
<romeopapa> glpiana, parrebbe risolto...o no?
<glpiana> romeopapa, sì, anche se quell'unknown partition table fa brutto
<romeopapa> glpiana, vabbè ti prometto che dmesg non lo uso...
<glpiana> lol
<romeopapa> la provo e vedo se funge sul tablet
<romeopapa> glpiana, grazie, come sempre. A presto e buona Pasqua!
<glpiana> anche a te :)
<nicotano> buongiorno
<jasonfe> salve a tutti
<jasonfe> ragazzi scusate
<jasonfe> qualcuno sa come montare una cartella esterna criptata da un hdd esterno?
<jasonfe> le sto provando tutte senza risultati...uff
<jester-> jasonfe: se  la clicchi non ti chiede la pass?
<MujiTo> giorno
<Acarus> jasonfe: ciao, in primis le cartelle non si montano, al massimo si montano i volumi. Come è stato realizzato il crypt?
<Tommo> salve ragazzi, non riesco a connettermi al router alice...qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<glpiana> Tommo, a connetterti come? cavo o wifi?
<Tommo> wifi
<glpiana> Tommo, scheda interna o adattatore usb?
<Tommo> non mi rileva la rete, eppure mi rileva le altre reti
<Tommo> scheda interna
<glpiana> Tommo, apri un terminale e scrivi: lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | Tommo
<ubot-it> Tommo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Tommo> hai ragione, scusa ;)
<glpiana> scusa hai detto interna
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> Tommo, lspci   non lsusb
<Tommo> fatto...che info ti serve? putroppo sono da un altro pc e non posso incollarti l'output
<glpiana> oki, la vedo dura allora. mi serve sapere cosa dice la riga della scheda wifi
<Tommo> Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless -N 1000
<glpiana> Tommo, ora scrivi: iwconfig
<glpiana> Tommo, dimmi se vedi wlan0
<jester-> va di serie la intel
<Tommo> si la vede
<glpiana> Tommo, ora scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<Tommo> che info ti serve?
<glpiana> Tommo, vorrei sapere se vede le reti o se ti dice no scan result
<Tommo> vede due reti
<glpiana> Tommo, oki. allora clicca sull'icona del manager della connessione sulla barra e dimmi se le elenca
<jester-> Tommo: se vede le reti dovrebbe vedere anche la tua
<Tommo> il fatto è che vede 3 reti, ma non la mia :D ho provato ad aggiungerla ma nulla
<glpiana> Tommo, allora non è un problema di scheda wifi
<Tommo> come faccio ad aggiungere la rete da terminale?
<jester-> Tommo: se la rete è raggiungibile la vede
<jester-> Tommo: se non raggiungibile è inutile aggiungerla
<Tommo> il router è un  piano sopra alla mia stanza
<jester-> Tommo: allora non becca il segnale, hai un netbook?
<Tommo> sotto windows mi sono sempre connesso senza problemi
<Tommo> no ho un notebook
<jester-> Tommo: sali al piano di sopra e controlla se la becca
<Tommo> ora provo dai
<Tommo_> dunque, mi sono connesso al router via cavo
<Tommo_> ma continua a non rilevare la connessione eifi
<Tommo_> wifi*
<enzotib> Tommo_, che c'entra il cavo con wifi?
<Tommo_> era per dire che sono vicino al router, e continua a non rilevarla, mentre prima ero al piano di sotto
<enzotib> Tommo_, iwconfig l'hai già dato?
<Tommo_> si
<enzotib> e cosa diceva?
<jester-> Tommo_: se il rutter non ha qualche settaggio strano come vede le altre reti vedrebbe pure isso
<Tommo_> torno dopo, vado a pranzo ;)
<Mia> c'è nessuno?
<glpiana> !nessuno | Mia
<ubot-it> Mia: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Mia> grazie sono nuovissima e poco pratica. Ho un paio di problemi: il primo con la configurazione di skype sul mio netbook che ha ubuntu preinstallato. Skype funziona ma il mic non viene riconosciuto
<jester-> aspetta che arriva filo1234. è lui quello pratico con le nuove
<jester-> Mia: hai gnome o altro ambiente grafico
<Mia> sì gnome
<jester-> Mia: va in imostazioni audio--> etichetta ingresso
<jester-> Mia: cosa vedi sotto: scegliere un dispositivo
<Mia> volume, livello audio e
<Tommo_> sono tornato...
<Mia> audio interno analog stereo
<Tommo_> ma il mio Dell non ne vuole sapere di rilevare la rete wifi
<glpiana> Mia, il microfono è quello della webcam?
<Mia> è integrato
<glpiana> Mia, e con registratore di suoni funziona?
<Mia> no
<Mia> ugualmente
<jester-> Tommo_: e 7 non c'è motivo  che veda la altre reti meno la tua
<Tommo_> ho capito, ma il router non ha impostazioni strane
<glpiana> Mia, Mia dalle impostazioni audio passa sulla scheda ingressi
<Mia> ok
<Tommo_> se lancio il comando iwlist scan, mi da il seguente output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/915915/
<Tommo_> la rete con ESSID "" dovrebbe essere quella Alice che mi interessa
<jester-> Tommo_: cliccala dall'icona che si connette
<Tommo_> nessuna icona
<jester-> Tommo_: o entra nel ruttere e assegnagli un nome cosi non si confonde
<Tommo_> ma il nome è Alice-xxxxxxxx
<jester-> se non c'è essid facile che non la segmnali
<jester-> mah
<jester-> sarà della serie la da a tutti meno cha a suo marito
<Tommo_> :D
<Tommo_> come si fa a connettere da terminale?
<Tommo_> iwconfig nome_dispositivo key restricted chiave-wap mode managed essid nome_rete?
<jester-> Tommo_: fa vedere cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Tommo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/915921/
<jester-> Tommo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<Tommo_> sono sicuro che  la mia connessione sia questa http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/915925/
<Tommo_> sicuro al 100%
<jester-> Tommo_: stessa tua scheda wifi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/915938/
<jester-> Tommo_: quelle ci sono le vede cosi come pure gli essid
<Tommo_> quale pensi sia il mio problema?
<Tommo_> sudo iwconfig : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/915943/
<jester-> che non sia un problema reale
<jester-> fa lo scan e trova le wifi e non c'è motivo logico che non rilevi essid della tua rete
<jester-> se essid c'è essid vede
<Carlin0> o/
<Tommo_> ho capito, ma intanto nel network manager non me la rileva
<Tommo> fino a ieri riuscivo a connettermi da un altro router alice, che poi è lo stesso del mio
<Tommo> ora che sono a casa mia, non mi rileva la rete...
<fernandopescia> buongiorno, mi sapete dire se il pacchetto sbackup sarà incluso in precise 12.04
<Carlin0> fernandopescia, sono su precise e in gestore pacchetti lo vedo
<fernandopescia> carlin0 perfetto grazie, volevo essere sicuro.
<enzotib> fernandopescia, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sbackup&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<fernandopescia> enzotib, grazie anche a te ora vado tranquillo.:)
<Ollen> Salve , come si regolano i livelli di ingresso delle tracce di Ardour ?  Grazie
<nicotano> salve
<Ollen> A dopo
<intore> ciao a tutti, voglio installare lightdm su ubuntu 10.10 mi da problemi nel senso che non trova il pacchetto
<jester-> intore: se non c'è
<intore> non c'è?
<jester-> intore: c'è dalla 11.10
<intore> ah bene!
<intore> non lo sapevo
<enzotib> forse 11.04
<jester-> anche
<glpiana> !info lightdm lucid
<jester-> intore: ma fa comunque lo stessolavoro
<ubot-it> Package lightdm does not exist in lucid
<glpiana> !info lightdm natty
<ubot-it> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 47 kB, installed size 236 kB
<glpiana> confondo ancora i nomi delle distro -.-
<intore> grazie!
<intore> vi chiedo anche un altra cosa
<enzotib> glpiana, non preoccuparti, con un po' di pratica imparerai
<glpiana> enzotib, ci spero tanto. grazie :)
<intore> potreste dare un'occhiata all'output dopo aver lanciato apt-get update
<intore> ?
<intore> ora lo riporto
<enzotib> !pastebin | intore
<ubot-it> intore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<intore> si si
<intore> arrivo
<intore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/916044/
<intore> devo sistemare sources.list ma non voglio fare danni
<enzotib> intore, ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list*
<intore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/916048/
<enzotib> intore, sudo mv lightdm-team-ppa-maverick.list{,.bak}
<jester-> intore: sei bello pieno di ppa eh
<enzotib> intore, e anche sudo mv user-ppa-name-maverick.list{,.bak}
<intore> devo cancellare la linea relativa a lightdm immagino
<enzotib> intore, esegui i due comandi che ti ho dato
<Tommo> ragazzi, ho un problema: network manager rileva le connessioni wifi presenti in zona, ma non rileva la mia...cosa devo fare? sotto windows 7 riesco a connettermi, sotto [k]ubuntu no
<intore> mv: cannot stat `lightdm-team-ppa-maverick.list': No such file or directory
<Polimar> ciao
<Vale> salve a tutti!
<enzotib> intore, sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/lightdm-team-ppa-maverick.list{,.bak}
<enzotib> intore, avevo sbagliato :)
<intore> ok fatto
<intore> riprovo con update
<intore> ?
<enzotib> intore, e anche sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/user-ppa-name-maverick.list{,.bak}
<mikunos> salve a tutti
<Tommo> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<intore> ok
<intore> fatto
<enzotib> intore, vai con l'update
<intore> ok
<Polimar> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Vale> mi servirebbe un aiuto....sono un nuovo utente, ed ho appena  installato rar da terminale solo che non lo trovo nei menu...
<mikunos> come mai quando estraggo un file zip dentro una cartella impostata con un determinato gruppo (client100) ed un determinato utente (web100) all'estrazione dei dati i file estratti hanno un altro utente ed un altro gruppo?
<Polimar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/916056/
<glpiana> Vale, rar viene usato da file-roller
<Polimar> problemino
<jester-> Vale:  unrar è da riga di comando ma lo usa comunque file-roller
<Vale> quindi è normale che non lo trovi?!?!?
<Polimar> glpiana, non riesco a rimuoverlo neanche
<enzotib> Vale, ls -l /usr/bin/rar
<jester-> Vale: clicca il fole .rar
<glpiana> Polimar, non c'è supporto su software esterno
<enzotib> mikunos, dipende dall'utente che esegue l'operazione
<jester-> Tommo: sudo apt-get install wicd && sudo dpkg --purge network-manager network-manager-gnome  quindi riavvia
<glpiana> Polimar, dai sudo apt-get -f install        e vedi se lo leva
<Polimar> glpiana, no
<Polimar> mi dice che non e istallato
<mikunos> l'utente è il root
<mikunos> enzotib
<glpiana> Polimar, dpkg -l | grep oracle
<glpiana> Polimar, se non da niente sei a posto
<Tommo> sono sotto kde non gnome
<mikunos> enzotib il nuovo utente assegnato ed il gruppo non sono associati a quelli dell'utente root
<enzotib> mikunos, e chi ha parlato di root?
<mikunos> enzotib io
<mikunos> io eseguo questo comando per estrarre il file tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<mikunos> forse i permessi sono dentro questo file compresso
<enzotib> mikunos, già il zip è diventato tar.gz?
<glpiana> lol
<enzotib> (lo zip)*
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> ok
<Polimar> glpiana, cri@cri:~$ dpkg -l | grep oracle
<Polimar> pF  oracle-java7-installer               7u3-0~eugenesan~precise4                Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 7
<mikunos> mi avete beccato1
<glpiana> Polimar, apri synaptic
<enzotib> mikunos, nessuno ti vuole "beccare", ma se le informazioni non sono corrette, non possono esserlo le risposte
<glpiana> Polimar, vedi se lo riesci a levare da lì
<glpiana> Polimar, se non hai synaptic, installalo
<glpiana> io ora devo andare
<Vale> scusate ancora ma ho provato ad usarlo comprimendo un .mp3 e mi dice :Impossibile localizzare il programma unrar nel PATH.
<enzotib> Vale, dpkg -l | grep rar
<Polimar> glpiana, E: oracle-java7-installer: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di pre-removal ha restituito lo stato di errore 2
<glpiana> Vale, se hai messo rar non pretendere che trovi unrar. installa unrar e lo troverà
<glpiana> Polimar, sorry, devo scappare
<Polimar> grazie lo stesso
<nannes> Salviiee
<Vale> grazi e
<enzotib> Polimar, printf '#!/bin/sh\nexit 0\n' | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/info/oracle-java7-installer.prerm
<enzotib> Polimar, sudo chmod +x /var/lib/dpkg/info/oracle-java7-installer.prerm
<jester-> Tommo: llora è wicd-kde
<enzotib> Polimar, e poi prova di nuovo a rimuoverlo
<Polimar> enzotib, grazie
<jester-> Tommo: e network-manger-kde
<Tommo> ok
<jester-> Tommo: sudo apt-get install wicd-kde && sudo dpkg --purge network-manager network-manager-kde  quindi riavvia
<mikunos> non so che fare
<Vale> chi puo chiarirmi un po le idee cortesemente?
<enzotib> !chiedi | Vale
<ubot-it> Vale: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<enzotib> mikunos, se estrei come root, poi puoi cambiare i permessi a tuo piacere
<mikunos> enzotib il problema è che non conosco il gruppo e l'utente  è uno script che deve fare quest'operazione
<enzotib> mikunos, prova l'opzione di tar --no-same-owner
<intore> rieccomi, dopo l'ultimo update escono queste due righe finali
<intore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/916059/
<mikunos> enzotib usando quell'opzione imposta come utente, l'utente che esegue lo scompattamento
<mikunos> del file compresso
<jester-> mikunos: dai 777 alla tar
<mikunos> per far che?!!
<jester-> che lo scompatta chiunque
<mikunos> jester- nada
<jester-> mikunos: 777 lo paciocca chiunque
<jester-> mikunos: se il file è sano, non ha una pass e non fa parte di una serie
<mikunos>  jester- io desidero che durante lo scompattamento imposti lasci il proprietario ed il gruppo impostato nella cartella di destinazione
<jester-> man tar
<mikunos> già fatto
<intore> ok, ho sistemato. c'era un repository citato due volte
<mikunos> se no non ero qua :)
<jester-> mikunos: se non c'è opzione nel comando tar non è che si possa inventare, se estrai comne root avra owner e gruppo root se come user avra user user, se non ti garbano li cambi a amno
<jester-> a mano
<intore> devo chiedervi ancora alcune cose. ho installato un server debian squeeze che fa da ldap server, ho configurato il mio pc come client ldap configurando nslcd.conf, i file common-* per pam e nsswith.conf. Anche gli utenti presenti nell'albero ldap vengono visti tramite getent passwd ma la difficoltà sta nel loggarsi come un utente presente in ldap
<intore> una volta entrato invece come utente locale alla macchina funziona
<jester-> intore: penso che su #debian-it dovrebbero essere piu appropriati
<intore> nel senso che da desktop, se vado in console con ctrl-alt-f1, posso loggarmi come utente ldap
<mikunos> niente da fare, c'è un modo di conoscere qual'è l'utente ed il gruppo di una determinata cartella ed effettuare un chown sul risultato?
<cristian_c> se il client è ubuntu puoi esporre il problema lato client, se il problema è lato server giustamente domanda nel supporto di debian
<mikunos> ad esempio chown web100:client1 . -R
<jester-> mikunos: o da nautilus o da ls .la
<jester-> ls -la
<mikunos> beh certo
<intore> il problema è su ubuntu, vi riporto auth.log
<intore> riguarda gdm
<intore> arrivo
<mikunos> jester- ma mi serve sapere solamente il nome per estrapolarlo come una stringa ed inserirlo nello script
<jester-> mikunos: ls -la cartella o file
<mikunos> mi da la lista
<mikunos> non il nome del proprietario della cartella
<jester-> mikunos: da owner e gruppo
<mikunos> mi spiace ma non ci capiamo
<mikunos> :(
<jester-> mikunos: sticass:pirillo  sticass= proprietario pirillo 0 gruppo
<jester-> cosa c'è da capire
<Tommo> ora rileva la rete, ma quando mi connetto mi dice che la passw è errata...
<jester-> Tommo: ettepareva
<mikunos> nulla, solamente che ls -la cartella mi da la lista di tutti i files con il dettaglio dei proprietari e dei gruppi impostati
<jester-> Tommo: e nauralemnte sei sicuro che la pass l'hai digitata giusta
<mikunos> io non cerco una lista ma solamente un nome
<jester-> mikunos: lista di che
<Tommo> ovvio che sono sicuro :)
<mikunos> lista dei files contenuti nella cartella
<jester-> mikunos: ls -la cartella e non cartella/
<mikunos> jester- mi sa che devi fare un test nella tua shell
<jester-> mikunos: dove sta la cartella
<mikunos> prova qualsiasi cartella
<mikunos> ls -la .
<jester-> totale 12
<jester-> drwxr-xr-x  3 root   root   4096 2012-02-23 14:27 .
<jester-> drwxr-xr-x 23 root   root   4096 2012-04-05 09:58 ..
<jester-> drwxr-xr-x 40 jester jester 4096 2012-04-05 15:11 jester
<FloodBotIt1> jester-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> mikunos:home è root root, jester è jester jester
<mikunos> jester- fa così: stat -c %U .
<jester-> mikunos: owner e gruppo di un file o di una cartella quelli sono
<jester-> mikunos: con sta non è che cambi
<jester-> stat
<mikunos> e chi parlava di cambiare?
<mikunos> comunque grazie lo stesso
<mikunos> ho imparato una nuova cosa
<dariosicilia> salve a tutti
<dariosicilia> ho un grave problema col pc
<jester-> stat1
<dariosicilia> ?
<jester-> !particolari | dariosicilia
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'particolari'
<jester-> dariosicilia: gravi problemi è generico
<dariosicilia> ho unbuntu 10.4 in un pc con un'altra partizione in cui c'è windows xp
<dariosicilia> ieri per sbaglio ho tolto la corrente al pc e non si avvia più
<dariosicilia> non vede i dischi
<Tommo> finalmente ce l'ho fatta!!!
<dariosicilia> ho provato ad accedere da win e i file sui dischi me li vede in sola lettura
<Tommo> dopo 5 ore di sbattimenti
<Tommo> grazie a tutti
<jester-> Tommo: presa la pass?
<Tommo> si
<enzotib> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<jester-> dariosicilia: con ordine
<intore> questo è auth.log del client ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/916110/
<Tommo> ho messo DNS statici e l'ha presa
<jester-> dariosicilia: appicci il pc e arrivi al menu?
<dariosicilia> si
<Tommo> comunque tutto merito di wicd che ha rilevato la connessione, perchè network manager non ne voleva che sapere
<dariosicilia> se scelgo ubuntu non parte neanche in modalità ripristino
<jester-> Tommo: non dovrebbe centrare un tubo ma in linux non c'è da stupirsi di nulla
<jester-> dariosicilia: unica speranza: avviare con una live e fare s2fsck della partizione linux
<intore> cosa devo fare con questio errori?
<dariosicilia> avvio da boot o da win?
<jester-> dariosicilia: ubuntu è su partizione o dentro a winzoz con wubi
<dariosicilia> è su una partizione separata dello stesso disco di win
<jester-> dariosicilia: allora devi usare la live, cioè il cd di installazione
<dariosicilia> ho capito, ma la live deve partire da boot oppure inserisco il cd mentre sono su win?
<jester-> dariosicilia: da boot
<jester-> dariosicilia: poiindividuare con sudo fdisk -l la partizione e quindi sudo e2fsck /dev/sdxx
<dariosicilia> non posso, anche il lettore cd è rimasto montato nella sessione chiusa male
<jester-> dariosicilia: che centra il lettore
<jester-> dariosicilia: da winzox prima di riavviarfe metti il cd nel cdrom
<dariosicilia> da bios è il primo eppure non lo vede, avevo già provato a far partire la live.
<dariosicilia> mi riferivo a cd-rom
<jester-> dariosicilia: logico che deve partire il cdrom al boot
<jester-> dariosicilia: se non hai un menu all boot pigiando un tasto Fx devi settare il bios a partire da cd
<dariosicilia> ed è così, però non lo vede... passa direttamente alla scelta del sistema operativo
<intore> scusate ragazzi, avete qualche idea riguardo l'errore che mi restituisce gdm?
<enzotib> intore, quale errore?
<intore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/916110/
<dariosicilia> ho due cd-rom, forse ho messo il cd di installazione in quello sbagliato. ora riprovo.
<enzotib> intore, ma ha mai funzionato gdm su quel pc?
<intore> certo!
<enzotib> intore, e da quando ha cominciato a non funzionare?
<dariosicilia> ad ogni modo, cosa devo fare dopo aver fatto partire la live di preciso?
<intore> non funziona quando provo ad entrare con le credenziali di un utente presente nell'albero directory ldap
<intore> quando entro con l'utente locale alla macchina non mi da problemi
<enzotib> intore, ldap? allora passo
<jester-> <jester-> dariosicilia: poiindividuare con sudo fdisk -l la partizione e quindi sudo e2fsck /dev/sdxx
<jester-> xx = lettera numero partizione individuata
<jester-> dariosicilia: e dare sempre enter ad ogni richiesta
<ub_> salve
<ub_> ho 2 pc uno fisso ed notebook entrambi con windows 7 e risco a connettermi
<ub_> su un terzo netbook ho ubuntu 11.10
<dariosicilia> scusa l'ignoranza, ma dopo aver fatto questo cosa succede?
<ub_> ma sia con cano lan sia wifi non riesco a connettermi
<ub_> o meglio mi viene indicato
<ub_> che la connessione è attiva ma appena provo ad aprire una pagina questa non si avvi
<jester-> ub_: naturalmente in wifi?
<ub_> si
<ub_> ma anche con il cavo lan
<ub_> mi da il segnale pieno connessione attiva
<ub_> ma non va
<ub_> alcuna pagina
<jester-> ub_: lspci | grep -i network cosa risponde
<ub_> adesso provo
<dariosicilia> proverò, grazie in ogni caso per l'aiuto.
<ub_> devo aprire il terminale
<ub_> e copiare questo comando
<jester-> eh
<ub_> no no dice che è connesso
<jester-> ub_: quel comando non dice se è connesso o no
<ub_> allora
<jester-> trova il tipo di scheda
<ub_> come
<jester-> 01:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<jester-> a me risponde cosi
<ub_> si ma devo aprire il terminale e scrivere cosa
<ub_> qual'è il comando da dare per vedere
<jester-> ub_: terminale--> lspci | grep -i network
<ub_> fatto
<ub_> ma mi da una listadi nomi+
<jester-> ub_: lspci | grep -i network da una riga sola
<jester-> ub_: e si dovrebbe capire il tipo di chipset de ce la fai leggere
<ub_> o posso fara leggere perchè è su un netbook
<ub_> io ora sono conesso suun altro pc che va con internet
<jester-> oggià perchè a ricopiare una riga ti viene l'ernia
<ub_> e cerco di avere informazioni per come fare
<jester-> ub_: a noi servono informazioni per cercare di risolvere
<ub_> mi da
<ub_> ethernet controller:atheros communication inc ar242x /ar542x wireless network adapter
<ub_> (pci-express) (rev 01)
<jester-> ub_: apri impostazioni rete
<ub_> poi
<ub_> mi da cavo wireless proxy
<jester-> wireless
<ub_> si
<jester-> modifica
<jester-> o configura
<ub_> mi da solo configura
<jester-> ub_: clicca
<jester-> entra in ipv4
<jester-> ub_: automatico (DHCP) solo indirizzi
<ub_> si
<jester-> ub_: in server dns scrivi
<jester-> 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<jester-> spazio dopo la virgoal
<jester-> la
<ub_> salvo
<jester-> ub_: salva
<ub_> orAADESSO VA
<jester-> ub_: controlla di non avere nessuno in proxy di rete
<jester-> ub_: il tuo provider passa dei dns farlocchi
<ub_> IINFATTI
<ub_> RIESCO A CARICARE DELLE PAGINE
<ub_> ed altre no
<ub_> come posso fare
<jester-> riavvia
<jester-> ub_: nessuno  in proxy e nemmeno nelle impostazioni di firefox
<ub_> come faccio
<ub_> sempre da impostazoni wirless
<jester-> inpstazioni di rete/proxy di rete
<ub_> e per firefox
<ub_> apro firefox
<ub_> e poi
<jester-> rm -r .mozilla  nel terminale
<jester-> chiudi e riapri firefox
<ub_> scrivo il comando
<ub_> e basta
<ub_> cioè xcrivo e poi chiudo il terminale
<jester-> e dai enter
<jester-> o mica lo esegue
<ub_> no no
<ub_> ho scritto il comando
<jester-> ub_: in partica cancella al cartella .mozilla con dentro le impostazioni
<ub_> poi mi ri da lo script per scrivere un nuovo comando
<jester-> e riaprendo ff la richrea a defaiult
<ub_> si
<ub_> mi da la pagina ubuntu on google sotto
<ub_> about:starpage
<jester-> ub_: prova a navigarfe
<ub_> fatto va in internet
<ub_> pero alcune pagine come msn non le apre
<jester-> ub_: stacca l'altro pc per prova
<ub_> fatto la lo fa sempre
<jester-> che se hai la banda scarsa
<ub_> potrebbe essere perchè ho un modem d link e si deve impostare in modo tale da connettere piu pc
<jester-> ub_: non c'è logica che non solo certe pagine
<ub_> orse un probema di dsn
<ub_> non so
<jester-> ub_: se la banda è scarsa e si suca in due o tre va a rilento
<ub_> io avevo telecom e non ho mai avuto prlobemi
<ub_> adesso con infstrada
<ub_> crea tutto questo
<jester-> ub_: quelli che ti ho fatto mettere sono dns di google sicuramente funzanti
<ub_> capito
<ub_> quindi mi conviene chiamare loro
<AngelForget> ub_, che ti è capitato ?
<jester-> ub_: collegato da solo funza o no
<AngelForget> sera jester-
<ub_> ora riprovo stacco un attimo e vedo se partono queste pagine
<ub_> dopo t faccio sapere
<jester-> ub_: il rutter deve avere NAT abilitato e p'ure dns e ip dimanici
<ub_> allora credo di non averlo fatto non so impostare il router
<jester-> dinamici*
<AngelForget> parole sante lol
<ub_> anche erchè è in inglese
<ub_> la pagina di dlink
<ub_> coe devo fare
<AngelForget> che gestore hai ub_ ?
<jester-> dlink è un po pirla con linux
<ub_> infostrada
<jester-> ub_: prova che se non va si proverà a fare la rete in ip statico
<ub_> ma anche con windows fa lo stesso
<ub_> alora vado nella pagina di dlink 192.....
<AngelForget> allora mi sa che è il tuo modem
<jester-> ub_: se è un problema anche con winzoz senti l'assistenza infostrada
<ub_> non mi sanno dire
<jester-> ub_: il rutter è in comodato?
<intore> ciao a tutti ho installato lxdm e lo voglio come login manager predefinito. come si fa?
<intore> nessuno lo sa?
<jester-> intore: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxdm
<jester-> intore: quindi lo setti a default
<intore> grazie!
<intore> fatto
<ub__> ho provato osolo con linux
<ub__> ma è o stesso alcune pagine non vanno
<ub__> forse è un problema di parametri di dlnik
<jack65> ciao
<ub__> non riesco a caricare
<ub__> tutte le pagine su linux ma anche widows
<ub__> alcune pagine non vanno
<ub__> forse si devono impostare i dns
<jack65> che plugin occorre in ubuntu 11.10 per vedere questo link :   http://musicaearte.altervista.org/     mi appre la dicitura CERACRE UN PLUGIN ADATTO
<ub__> mwgli ubuntu 11.10 o ubuntu 11.10 remix 8
<Bend> Salve, potreste aiutarmi ad installare i driver video su Xubuntu 11.10? Non vengono rilevati driver aggiuntivi da installare. La scheda è una AGP  Radeon 9100
<jester-> Bend: se non rileva significa che va bene l'open
<jester-> Bend: glxinfo | grep rendering  cosa risponde
<Bend> jester- il fatto è  che la grafica è tutta molto lenta, ora posto ...
<leo_> Sera! Ho un'amnesia come si fa ad accedere come root nel terminale
<enzotib> leo_, sudo -s
<enzotib> sudo -i
<enzotib> sudo bash
<enzotib> sudo su
<enzotib> vedi tu
<FloodBotIt1> enzotib: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<leo_> Grazie
<Bend> scusami, si è impallato il computer
<Bend> jester ti ricontatto appena si riprende (swap)
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> aiò glpiana
<glpiana> we we jester-
<iosalerno> qualcuno mi puo aiutare con l'istallazione di ubuntu su windows.................................
<glpiana> !wubi | iosalerno
<ubot-it> iosalerno: wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<glpiana> se proprio devi
<Bend> jester- l'ouput è "direct rendering: Yes"
<jester-> Bend: quindi il 3d c'è
<jester-> Bend: da cosa deduci di avere la grafiga lenta
<Bend> jester- quando uso un software (XBMC) è lento nel cambiare i menù, non è fluido come pensavo. Credevo si trattasse dei driver video
<jester-> Bend: digiamo con le app di serie normali come va
<Bend> jester- ora ho toccato alcune cose nel bios, tra cui 2 valori della ram portandoli da 6 e 7 T a 5 e 3T ed è notevolmente più veloce, inoltre non swappa più come prima (si inchiodava!)
<Bend> jester- ora lo provo sempre che non swappi come un pazzo bloccando tutto di nuovo! Ho solo 256 Mb di ram ddr266 :(
<Bend> jester- non vedo gli effetti compiz, dovrei abilitarli...
<jester-> Bend: o sagoma con 256 di ram ti aspetti velocità?
<jester-> Bend: se usi unity lo fa di suo
<Bend> jester- hahahah con xubuntu...un minimo si :)
<Bend> jester- no sto tentando un disperato xfce :)
<jester-> non conosco xfce
<jester-> glpiana: un po forse si
<glpiana> Bend, ma stai parlando di ram della scheda video spero
<glpiana> Bend, perchè se parli da ram del pc stiamo freschi
<Bend> glpiana hahah no no, ram fisica computer, la ram video è 128 su una AGP di 10 anni fa...
<glpiana> Bend, xbmc che io ricordi è bello pesantuccio. tu ancora vuoi mettere effetti grafici?
<Bend> e va bene, jester-, glpiana, adesso vi faccio fare una risata: il mio vero scopo è......
<Bend> ....mettere su un HTPC per il salotto con pezzi di ricambio che mi sono avanzati  :)
<glpiana> htpc è acronimo di?
<Bend> Home theatre PC
<jester-> Bend: hai la convivente giovane?
<Bend> jester- hahahah
<glpiana> Bend, aggiungi ram allora
<jester-> Bend: fra un caricamento e un altro fai in tempo a consumare
<glpiana> lol
<Bend> glpiana, ok...mannaggia i soldi! Macchè convivente, sono un ragazzo. Volevo mettere su un videoregistratore per il digitale terrestre. Tutto funziona sul mio quad core ma speravo di poter fare tutto con cose di recupero senza spendere dindini.
<Bend> jester- ahhaha magari!
<BetaBrain> sera nerdiani
<Bend> glpiana, jester- grazie per i consigli e per la simpatia :) Cercherò su ebay un po' di ram.
<glpiana> Bend, sì ma 256 mega diram son veramente pochi
<glpiana> Bend, metti lubuntu e usa player leggeri
<jester-> BetaBrain: aiò
<glpiana> ma sarà un po' come morire
<Bend> glpiana ottimo, ci proverò!
<Bend> glpiana, ehh sarà anche sicuramente meno figo da vedere :)
<Bend> Ciao a tutti e grazie ;)
<glpiana> Bend, se vuoi qualcosa di figo con 256 mega di ram fai prima a stampare la figura su un folio e appenderla allo schermo
<Bend> glpiana HAHAHAHAHAH
<Bend> Ciao ;)
<giuseppe1> ciao a tutti non riesco a vedere i filmati di euronews, che penso siano in flash e invece vedo quelli di youtube che penso siano anche in flash cosa non funziona?
<remix_tj> quelli di youtube giuseppe1 potrebbero non essere in flash
<giuseppe1> remix_tj, devo aggiornare qualche cosa?
<remix_tj> beh intanto assicurati che sia installato flash correttamente in firefo
<remix_tj> x
<remix_tj> andando su about:plugins
<remix_tj> e guardando se c'e'
<FloodBotIt1> remix_tj: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<giuseppe1>  remix_tj shockwave flash 10.1 è corretto?
<remix_tj> penso di si
<ub_> saLVE
<ub_> ho da poco installato ubuntu
<ub_>  edogni volta
<ub_> che cerco di installare un programma da terminale
<ub_> mi riporta questa scritta
<ub_> You have to configure "localepurge" with the command  	      dpkg-reconfigure localepurge  	  to make /usr/sbin/localepurge actually start to function.  	  Nothing to be done, exiting ...
<ub_> qualcuno sa come fare
<ub_> non riescoad installare programmi tramite terminale
<ub_> c'è qualcuno che puo dirmicome fare
<remix_tj> ub_: che comando dai per installare programmi?
<ub_> no il problema e che ho ibnstallato un progr ma mi rimanda questa scritta
<ub_> ou have to configure "localepurge" with the command         dpkg-reconfigure localepurge     to make /usr/sbin/localepurge actually start to function.     Nothing to be done, exiting ...
<ub_> quindi non so come fare
<AngelForget> va configurato
<ub_> come faccio
<AngelForget> da dove  lo hai installato ?
<ub_> dalterminale
<ub_>  seguendo una guida
<ub_> ma adesso non mi fa installare piu niente
<ub_> nonc'è unmodo per resettare
<AngelForget> fai cosi apri gestore pacchetti
<AngelForget> cerca localepurge
<AngelForget> ed reinstallalo
<ub_> dove trovo gestore pacchetti
<AngelForget> che sistema usi ^
<AngelForget> ?
<ub_> ubuntu 11.10
<ub_> dove lo trovo gestore pacchetti
<AngelForget> vai in strumenti del sistema
<AngelForget> e lo vedrai nella lista
<ub_> quindi
<ub_> vadoùinimpostazionni
<ub_> cerco
<ub_> strumenti
<AngelForget> ub_, mai hai mai utilizzato linux ?
<ub_> noè da qualke ora
<ub_>  quindi come  faccio
<AngelForget> http://passionexubuntu.altervista.org/index.php/articoli-pubblicati/234-ubuntu-1110-oneiric-cosa-installare.html
<AngelForget> ecco qua
<ub_> c'è unaltro problema
<AngelForget> dimmi
<ub_> non si riesconoad aprire le pagine
<ub_> internet
<ub_> o meglio carica a vuoto
<ub_> ad esempiio
<ub_> il link  che mi hai fornito non locarica
<AngelForget> ub_,  ma hai install. ubuntu in modo corretto ?
<AngelForget> mi sa di no
<AngelForget> per prima cosa è un portatile
<AngelForget> ?
<ub_> si
<AngelForget> o un netbook ?
<ub_> no il problema lo fa anche con unaltro pc windows
<ub_> credo
<ub_> che sia unproblema di parametriinternet
<ub_> in quanto
<ub_> sono passato
<ub_> da telecom
<ub_> ad infostrada
<ub_> netbook
<AngelForget> ecco il problema
<ub_> quindi
<AngelForget> hai config. il router ?
<ub_> non sose è configuratobene
<ub_> houndlink2640b
<ub_> d link 2640
<ub_> ho seguito un paio di guide ma il problema èsempre quello
<AngelForget> chiama assist. di infostrada e fagli presente il tuo problema
<AngelForget> il router è in comodato ?
<ub_> no
<ub_> è nostro
<ub_> ho chiamato
<ub_> ma non sanno nemmeno lorocome fare
<ub_> in tanto hanno detto cheè un problema di settaggio
<AngelForget> allora fai prima a cambiare router
<ub_> ma come possoinstallare
<ub_> giochi di widows su ubuntu
<ub_> so che wine
<ub_> non è ilmassimo
<AngelForget> puoi provare play on linux
<AngelForget> ma per i giochi ti consiglio winzoz
<ub_> si lo so
<ub_> ma il netbook conubuntu
<ub_> prima aveva windows
<ub_> ècaduto
<ub_> e riaccendendolo
<ub_> mi diceva che non era presebte
<ub_> alcun hard disk
<ub_> ho provato ad utilizzarlo come
<ub_> hard disk esterno tramite box e funziona
<ub_> mi fa installare ubuntu
<AngelForget> perché non installi lubuntu su netbook
<ub_> ma nonwindows dicendomi
<ub_> che non è possibileinstallare windows perchè il discob èdifettoso
<ub_> cosa cambia con lubuntu
<AngelForget> formattalo in nfts
<ub_> gia fatto
<AngelForget> e poi prova ad istall.winzoz
<ub_> ma formattare l'hard disk in nfts come faccio
<AngelForget> ub_,  ma sei qui per trollare ?
<ub_> cosa cambia tra ubuntu e lubuntu
<AngelForget> prima mi dici che lo hai già formattato adesso vuoi sapere cosa cambia con lubuntu sai cosa ti dico USA  GOOGLE
<ub_> guarda che la formattazzione nfts fosse quella che ti fa scegliere windows durante lafase di formattazzione del pcperinstallare il so
<AngelForget> no dipende da che vers. di winzoz usavi
<AngelForget> e poi la puoi formattare anche in fat 32
<ub_> allora guarda io ho seguito le istruzionidurantel'installazzione diwindows xp
<AngelForget> è con questo chiudo
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, per sbaglio ho digitato da terminale sudo apt-get install grub, adesso reinstallndo il grub, vede solo la partizione con installato ubuntu, ma non le altre
<jester-> Drizamanuber: mica installa grub quel coamdo
<jester-> comando*
<Drizamanuber> jester-: però ho fatto qualcosa,
<Drizamanuber> solitamente digitavo questi due comandi:
<jester-> Drizamanuber: sudo grub-install /dev/sda e poi sudo update-grub
<Drizamanuber> sudo grub install /dev/sda
<jester-> sudo update-grub
<Drizamanuber> esatto, è quello che faccio, ma adesso mi vede solo la partizione di ubuntu
<jester-> Drizamanuber: significa che non hai ubuntu allora
<Drizamanuber> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/916658/
<Drizamanuber> questo è il risultato di sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Drizamanuber> adesso sto lavorando con ubuntu 11.04
<Drizamanuber> non vede più la partizione di windows, che devo fare?
<Alex__> buonasera a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-06
<Alex-Game> #freenode
<glpiana> ola
<dimitri> salve, ho installato ubu 11.04 su un portatile ed ho clonato il monitor con un video esterno. se chiudo il monitor vorrei che continuasse a inviare il segnale video ma tra le opzioni deve fare per forza qualcosa. c'e' un modo per non fargli fare nulla se chiudo il monitor ?
<enzotib> dimitri, non uso gnome, in caso estremo proverei a killare gnome-screensaver
<dimitri> lo debbo killare ad ogni ripartenza quindi ?
<enzotib> dimitri, non fraintendere, non ho detto che devi fare questo, ho detto che non usando gnome non so se c'è modo di farlo, e che se non trovi altra soluzione potresti prendere in considerazione la mia
<enzotib> a dopo
<dimitri> messaggio ricevuto.... ci provo
<DavideR> Buongiorno
<DavideR> Ciao
<DavideR> Posso farvi una domanda?
<glpiana> !chiedi | DavideR
<ubot-it> DavideR: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<DavideR> Ok
<DavideR> Allora, io uso wine, ma quando tento di aprire un eseguibile windows, mi da sempre errore: "non hai permessi sufficienti per aprire il file" sapete cos'è percaso?
<glpiana> DavideR, clicca col tatso destro sull'eseguibile, scegli proprietà, vai nella scheda permessi e metti la spunta all'eseguibiità del file
<DavideR> Ok provo
<DavideR> no, non funge lo stesso
<glpiana> DavideR, stesso errore?
<DavideR> si
<glpiana> DavideR, l'eseguibile è su un cd?
<glpiana> o dvd?
<DavideR> no è su hd
<enzotib> tipo di filesystem?
<glpiana> DavideR, ntfs?
<DavideR> no ext3
<glpiana> DavideR, da terminale vai nella directory in questione e digita: ls -la eseguibile
<BetaBrain> buon giornon
<hotoko> giorno
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> non vorrei riscaldare l'acqua cala....ma a pare che kde abbia un bug quando si disconnettere o riavviare il pc. praticamente si blocca! Consigli?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<jester-> buonciorno massimo18
<massimo18> we jester-
<intore> buongiorno, sto cercando di inviare una mail alla ml ubuntu inglese ma mi ritorna sempre indietro nonostante abbia impostato plain text
<intore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/917150/
<glpiana> intore, questo canale no c'entra nulla con le mailing list
<glpiana> intore, se vuoi esponi il problema e chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<jester-> intore: in #ubuntu-it-doc dovrebbero saperne di piu
<intore> ok, allora riprovo a chiedere qui supporto per un problema di login da login manager come lxdm o gdm usando le credenziali di un utente registrato su server ldap
<intore> ci ho provato ieri ma nessuno ha saputo darmi qualche dritta
<jester-> intore: sempre che gdm faccia quel tipo di login
<intore> ora vi riporto l'output di auth.log
<intore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/917154/
<glpiana> Apr  4 15:51:17 dello gdm-session-worker[3414]: pam_unix(gdm:auth): check pass; user unknown <----
<glpiana> utente sconosciuto
<intore> ok, ma dove vanno impostate le credenziali per fargliele prendere da gdm?
<intore> o lxdm che sia?
<jester-> intore: 11.10 el ze bugà https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at-spi2-core/+bug/870874
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 870874 in at-spi2-core "LDAP user with automounted nfs homedir cannot login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<intore> el ze bugà?
<intore> che dialetto è?
<jester-> intore: el xe veneto
<massimo18> :)
<pac_> buongiorno
<intore> anche io sono veneto! ah ok, ora l'ho capita!
<pac_> Come sempre dopo le le gioie arrivano anche dei dolorini :-)
<pac_> kde credo abbia un bug nella disconnessione si blocca e sta fermo finché non spegni brutalmente il pc
<pac_> non è normale ver?
<giuseppe1> buongiorno a tutti non riesco a vedere i video so euronews che non so in che formato sono.qualche suggerimento?
<pac_> ciao giuseppe
<glpiana> pac_, no, non è normale. spiega bene
<pac_> siamo i mendicanti della nuova generazione :-)
<giuseppe1> pac_ ciao
<pac_> glpiana: ecco come accade spesso c'è bisogno di uscire momentaneamente per riconnettersi (aggiornamento o quant'altro) ma lui non rimane su lo schermo fisso e non si spegne.
<glpiana> pac_, che vuol dire "non rimane su lo schemro fisso"?
<pac_> glpiana: leggere lui no!
<pac_> glpiana: lui no,
<jester-> intore: visto che suggeriscono qualche workaround?
<glpiana> pac_, ho letto anche "lui" ma non capisco che vuol dire
<pac_> glpiana: quando provo a disconettere il pc la scherma si clocca a nzichè riavviarsi
<pac_> glpiana: blocca
<glpiana> pac_, su che versione sei?
<pac_> glpiana: guarda sono su kde da poco tempo se mi dici dove devo guradare
<glpiana> pac_, in un terminale scrivi: lsb_release -a
<glpiana> giuseppe1, puoi darmi il link a un video che non vedi?
<jester-> pac_: è problema noto, non trova il suon e non spegne, vai in shell e dai: sudo halt o reboot non staccare la corrente
<pac_> glpiana: intendevi ubunutu sono su la 11.10
<pac_> jester-: cos'è la shell :-(
<glpiana> pac_, ctrl+alt+f1
<jester-> pac_: piu tardi vai in #ubuntu-it-chat e chiedi a peace-
<giuseppe1> glpiana, http://it.euronews.com/2012/04/06/mali-i-tuareg-dichiarano-l-indipendenza-del-nord-2/
<pac_> jester-: va bene grazie
<jester-> pac_: la shell è quella da control-alt-F2  F3 F4 etc
<glpiana> giuseppe1, quel video è in flash, per cui controlliamo flash. apri un terminale
<pac_> jester-: ok ora prova ma il copia incolla qui non funziona
<giuseppe1> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> giuseppe1, dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> !paste | giuseppe1
<ubot-it> giuseppe1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giuseppe1> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/917172/
<glpiana> giuseppe1, scrivi: sudo apt-get purge browser-plugin-gnash gnash gnash-common swfdec-mozilla
<glpiana> giuseppe1, dimmi quando hai terminato
<giuseppe1> glpiana, ha eliminato un pò di cose faccio paste?
<glpiana> sì
<giuseppe1> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/917177/
<glpiana> giuseppe1, oki, ora: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<giuseppe1> glpiana, sei troppo forte funzia!!!ma perche succedono queti inconvenienti?
<glpiana> giuseppe1, perchè si paciocca coi plugin :D
<giuseppe1> glpiana, grazie moltissime
<glpiana> :)
<pac> jester-: cambiato nient. a chi devo chiedere scusa ma non ho preso l'appunto
<jester-> pac: non cambia niente, solo che da shell si spegne
<Ab3L> pac: devi chiedere a Peace in #ubuntu-it-chat. Comunque sappi che anche a me ha fatto così per un po'. poi, però s'è messo a posto.
<pac> Ab3L: bene un a buona notizia fa sempre piacere :-)
<Ab3L> pac: io, per farlo, ho fatto per un paio di settimane gli upgrade solo da shell, senza usare il tool di kde
<jester-> è un bug
<jester-> peace sa il rimedio
<pac> Ab3L: non penso di avere inteso ma mi sforzerò di capire
<jester-> pac: cosa c'è da capire
<Ab3L> pac: quindi da shell, sudo apt-get update , poi sudo apt-get upgrade
<pac> jester-: e non la reso pubblico?
<pac> Ab3L: è quello che ho già fatto ma non è cambiato niente
<jester-> pac: si ma non è che c'è in giro l'araldo che grida come farfe
<pac> jester-: capito :-)
<pac> Ab3L: ma cosa avrebbe dovuto fare quel comando
<pac> Ab3L: magari l'ha fatto ma io mi aspettavo altro
<Ab3L> pac: penso che ci sia qualche pacchetto montato male. tipo roba scaricata e compilata per metà.
<pac> Ab3L: ma qui #ubuntu-it-chat non siamo già qua?
<Ab3L> pac: no. qui siamo in #ubuntu-it
<pac> Ab3L: ho capito ma dove si trova?
<Ab3L> pac: scrivi qui /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pac> Ab3L: forse ho capito comunque ora non c'è!
<Ab3L> pac: ok. sei ormai anche nell'altro chan.
<pac> passo al esecondo problema. skype ora non funziona più la webcam con gnome 3 si
<pac> mi spiego meglio
<glpiana> pac, questo perchè per kde non hai fatto il launcher, come invece avevi fatto per gnome
<pac> sono passato a kde e non funziona più
<pac> glpiana: ma ci arrivo vivo alla pensione?
<glpiana> pac, non lo so :)
<glpiana> pac, da terminale lo avviavi con: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype            ?
<pac> glpiana: devo rifare tutto quel protocollo di cui non ricordo nemmeno una riga :-( ma non c'è una guida passo per passo no vero?
<pac> glpiana: ok si ripartre e via al terminale
<pac> glpiana: scusa konsole
<pac> glpiana: evviva ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<pac> glpiana: ma anche quel punto di domanda ci voleva
<glpiana> pac, prova con: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> e funziona?
<pac> glpiana: ora provo
<pac> glpiana: se fossi donna ti riempirei di baci!
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> pac, ora per crearti un lanciatore guarda qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/IconeDiAvvio#Creare_un.27icona_d.27avvio_su_KDE
<glpiana> pac, come comando devi mettere: mash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype'
<pac> glpiana: ok ora ci provo grazie
<kandahar> ciao
<enzotib> !ciao | kandahar
<ubot-it> kandahar: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pac_> jester-: ho perso tutti i consigli per riattivare skype
<jester-> pac_: chiedi a peace che sa tutto su kde
<glpiana> <glpiana> pac, prova con: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<pac_> jester-: temo di aver perso anche lui:-) qual'era l'idirizzo della chat?
<jester-> !chat | pac_
<ubot-it> pac_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pac_> ubot-it: ma dove li trovate questi link?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Polimar> ciao
<pac_> jester-: probabilmente non c'è peace
<glpiana> pac_, ma che devi fare con skype?
<jester-> pac_: avrà da fare, qui instanto si lavora
<pac_> jester-: certo capisco e non voglio essere pesante
<pac_> glpiana: videoconferenza
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> quello è l'uso del programma
<jester-> pac_: sistemato lo spengimento?
<glpiana> pac_, che cosa non va con skype? ti ho dato il comando per farlo partire, visto che stamattina andava
<pac_> jester-: no
<pac_> glpiana: si ma ho perso perso tutto e sono ancora dall'inizio
<glpiana> pac_, ma te l'ho appena riscritto sopra
<glpiana> <glpiana> <glpiana> pac, prova con: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<pac_> glpiana: ok ora me lo conservo questo
<jester-> pac_: fare un bel file Appunti.txt e scriverci i promemoria?
<pac_> jester-: infatti nella shell o in konsole
<jester-> mica tutti siamo come glpiana che ha una memoria di ferro
<glpiana> lol
<pac_> glpiana: notevole mente!
<pac_> glpiana: ma in shell o in Konsole
<glpiana> pac_, in konsole, come hai fatto stamattina
<glpiana> non dico di avere una memoria di ferro per forza, ma qualcosina in più del pesce rosso sarebbe il caso
<pac_> glpiana: ok
<nicotano> salve
<pac> glpiana: peace mi ha dato comando che ha riavviato il pc e non riuscito a memorizzare il comando! abbi pietà..........
<glpiana> pac, i comandi che dai nel terminale (konsole) li puoi trovare scrivendo history
<pac> glpiana: dove?
<glpiana> pac, sempre nel terminale -.-
<pac> glpiana: ok
<pac> glpiana: invece per non ripeterlo più cosa dovevo fare perché col tasto destro non trovavo avviare nuova.....
<glpiana> pac, sul desktop visualizzi la cartella con dentro delle icone?
<pac> glpiana: aspetta
<pac> glpiana: no
<glpiana> pac, vabbè, apri una qualsiasi cartella
<pac> glpiana: ma tu sei in ambiente kde?
<glpiana> clicca col destro, crea nuovo collegamento ad applicazione, compila come vuoi e come comando metti bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype'
<glpiana> pac, poi penso che sta roba la puoi trascinare sulla barra e inglobarcela
<pac> glpiana: ok ora provo
<pac> glpiana: non c'è nuovo collegamento
<glpiana> pac, crea -> collegamento ad applicazione
<pac> glpiana: ho guradto bene ho anche creato una nuova cartella ma non ho quella opzione
<glpiana> pac, tasto destro all'interno di una qualsiasi cartella
<glpiana> crea -> collegamento ad applicazione
<pac> glpiana: ci riprovo e se riesco ti mando una schermata
<pac> glpiana: creato ma non parte
<glpiana> pac, avrai sbagliato qualcosa. dimmi cos ahai scritto nei vari campi
<pac> glpiana: skype e comando bash -c
<glpiana> pac, dimmi precisamente cosa hai scritto
<pac> glpiana: ho riempito due campi nome skype comando bash -àc
<pac> bash -c
<glpiana> pac, io non ti ho detto di scrivere come comando bash -c
<jester-> pac: incolla qui la stringa che hai scritto
<glpiana> glpiana> clicca col destro, crea nuovo collegamento ad applicazione, compila come vuoi e come comando metti bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype'
<glpiana> pac, è un po' più lungo quello che ti ho detto di metterci
<glpiana> per forza non va, non c'è il comando
<pac> glpiana: posso modificarlo o rifaccio tutta la procedura?
<glpiana> pac, tasto destro -> proprietà o modifica
<pac> g
<pac> ok
<glpiana> pac, si può anche modificare dal menu volendo
<pac> glpiana: perfetto! grazie per l'immensa pazienza
<glpiana> senza creare lanciatori
<pac> glpiana: va bene così ti ringrazio
<glpiana> pac, tasto destro sull'icona del menu, edit application, poi cerchi skype e modifichi il comando come hai fatto ora
<pac> glpiana: piuttosto se mi dai un conglio per arrivare a windows
<filo1234> non hai il tomtom?
<glpiana> pac, apri il file manager e vedrai i dischi elencati a sinistra
<glpiana> uno è quello di windows
<pac> glpiana: cioè dolphin ver?
<glpiana> sì
<pac> glpiana: vedo volume
<glpiana> pac, cliccaci sopra e scopri se è lui
<pac> glpiana: ok trovato tutto
<pac> glpiana: come sempre grazie
<glpiana> di nulla
<pac> glpiana: mi rimane il problema della disconnessione ma lo affronterò con calma più avanti
<ssssss> Help me please. I'm with Xubuntu 11.10... I've only changed one setting (icon size) from SettingEditor > xsettings > gtk > iconsizes
<ssssss> I just put the value "gtk-menu=26x26:gtk-button=26x26"
<ssssss> And now xserver doesn't start!! :'(
<enzotib> !english | ssssss
<ubot-it> ssssss: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<ssssss> ops ho incollato l'inglese qui :P Aiutatemiii Sono con Xubuntu 11.10, ho solo cambiato un'imposta<ione per la grandezza delle icone e ora xserver non parte piu'
<ssssss> ho solo cambiato il valore da editorImpostazioni > xsettings > gtk > iconsizes
<ssssss> con questo valore "gtk-menu=26x26:gtk-button=26x26"
<enzotib> ssssss, io proverei, una volta loggato in modalità testo, a fare grep -r '26x26' ~
<enzotib> ssssss, e a rimettere il valore precedente, o al massimo a rinominare il file
<enzotib> ssssss, il più delle volte i file di configurazione dell'utente vengono ricreati se non ci sono
<ssssss> :O perchè con quel comando cerca dentro i files? CERCAVO DA TEMPO QUEL COMANDO
<enzotib> ssssss, si, cerca dentro i file ricorsivamente (-r)
<enzotib> ssssss, magari aggiungerci un | less potrebbe essere utile
<ssssss> enzotib: ottimo! quanto al file di configurazione, li ho guardati tutti (quelli di xfce) e non trovavo il valore che ho inserito
<ssssss> ora provo
<ssssss> enzotib: non trova niente
<enzotib> ssssss, ma era un modifica fatta come utente o come admin?
<ssssss> no no, semplice utente
<ssssss> !
<enzotib> cioè non ti è stata chiesta la password per modificare
<ssssss> exactly
<enzotib> ssssss, è un sistema installato da poco?
<ssssss> si oggi stesso
<enzotib> ssssss, allora cancella tutti i file nella home dell'utente e riavvia
<enzotib> (sorpattutto quelli nascosti
<enzotib> )
<ssssss> :O
<ssssss> va bene da.. tanto le impo di firefox le ho salvate a parte
<enzotib> anche se mi pare strano che per una cosa del genere non parte proprio x
<ssssss> enzotib: rm -r ~/* va bene?
<enzotib> no
<ssssss> o serve qualcos altro per i file nascosti
<enzotib> shopt -s dotglob
<enzotib> e poi va bene il tuo comando
<ssssssss> enzotib: non ha funzionato
<enzotib> ssssssss, allora non dipende da quella modifica
<enzotib> cioè non è possibile che modificando qualcosa come utente vai a rompere qualcosa del sistema
<ssssssss> lol che diavolo è, non ho fatto nient'altro
<enzotib> ssssssss, ma non appare nemmeno il display manager?
<ssssssss> enzotib: la schermata di login appare
<ssssssss> quando clicco sull'utente
<ssssssss> PA
<enzotib> PA?
<ssssssss> onomatopea xD non va...
<ssssssss> si vede uno schermo nero con delle scritte per un attimo
<ssssssss> e niente
<enzotib> ssssssss, /var/log/X.org.0, nvediamo cosa contiene, copialo e mettilo su pastebi
<ssssssss> se invece provo utente ospite funge.... ora sono con quelloQ!
<enzotib> !pastebin | ssssssss
<ubot-it> ssssssss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ssssssss> ok
<robytrevi> Ciao a tutti. Sto installando ubuntu 12.04 partendo dalla versione minimale. Non ricordo quali sono i pacchetti da installare per avere nel menu del tasto destro le voci Comprimi ed Estrai qu. (zip, unzip, rar e unrar li ho già installati), qualcuno si ricorda quali sono?. (Ho installato solo gnome-session-fallback)
<enzotib> robytrevi, probabilmente file-roller
<robytrevi> enzotib: grazie, provo subito
<robytrevi_> enzotib: perfetto, razie era quello
<enzotib> bene
<Polimar> ari olaz
 * Polimar caffè time
<kit> buon sera a tutti
<kit> ho un problema con ubuntu v 11.10
<kit> dopo l'aggiornamento di oggi
<jester-> !detttagli | kit
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'detttagli'
<kit> all'avvio ho solo una schermata nera ed una ics al posto del cursore
<jester-> kit: aggiornamento completato senza problemi?
<jester-> non risultano problemi in seguito ad aggiornamenti
<kit> si... e riavvio effettuato
<kit> visto che erano stati scaricati i nuovi linux-headers
<jester-> kit: prova a partire col kernel precedente
<kit> ecco... e come faccio?
<jester-> non vedi il menu di avvio al boot?
<kit> no
<jester-> kit: significa che hai solo linux nel pc tieni premuto shift
<kit> jester- si ho solo linux, solo ubuntu
<jester-> vedrai il menu e c'è la voce: previous kenrle
<glpiana> ola
<kit> jester- adesso tenendo premuto shift mi è entrato,
<kit> mi sembra come se sia un problema di gnome
<kit> potrebbe essere!? jester-
<jester-> kit: nada anche col kernel vecio?
<kit> jester- non mi ha fatto scrivere niente durante il boot! ha fatto l'accesso normale
<jester-> kit: se tieni premuto shift ti da il menu di grub, il tasto sopra a control
<kit> jester- si si... lo so qual'è il tasto :), ma il menu di grub non me lo dà
<jester-> kit 11.10?
<jester-> o ubuntu tarocca tipo mint
<kit> jester- si si ubuntu 11.10 ufficiale con gnome3 come desktop enviroment... adesso ho fatto due riavvii di fila sul desktop e sembra partire... :|
<jester-> kit: se 11.10 premendo ripetutamente shift mentra avvia lo vedi il menu a meno che si è sminchiato qualcosa di serio
<jester-> kit: cosa sono i files sul desktop
<kit> jester- premendo esc mi è venuto fuori il menu
<jester-> kit: quindi?
<kit> posso scegliere tra
<kit> kernel 3.0.0.17 e .18
<kit> che è l'ultimo jester-
<jester-> kit: non c'è la voce: kernel precedenti?
<jester-> kit: comunque scegli il 17
<glpiana> kit, non usare il 18 che non va. e poi perchè usai repo proposed? sei sviluppatore?
<kit> c'è una lista con gli ultimi che vanno dal .18 al .14
<jester-> kit: parti col 1
<jester-> 17
<jester-> veduma cosa succede
<kit> glpiana non sono sviluppatore, mi ha dato quell'aggiornamento sta mattina e l'ho fatto
<kit> si jester- ... btw piemontese?? :)
<jester-> kit: e disattiva i proposed visto che non sei un  dev
<kit> all right
<jester-> se parte disattivi il repo e disinstalli il 18
<kit> partito... come disintallo il 18?
<glpiana> kit, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> !paste | kit
<ubot-it> kit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> kit sudo gpkg --purge linux-image-3.0.0-17-generic
<glpiana> no
<jester-> kit sudo gpkg --purge linux-headers-3.0.0-17-generic
<glpiana> jester-, il 18 deve levare
<glpiana> non il 17
<glpiana> :D
<jester-> merd
<kit> :D glpiana aspetta che mi sposto sul mio computer e posto l'output
<jester-> si ma si leva quello un uso
<kit> e mi ricollego
<jester-> kit sudo gpkg --purge linux-image-3.0.0-18-generic
<jester-> kit sudo gpkg --purge linux-headers-3.0.0-18-generic
<glpiana> kit_2,
<glpiana> <jester-> kit sudo gpkg --purge linux-image-3.0.0-18-generic
<glpiana> <jester-> kit sudo gpkg --purge linux-headers-3.0.0-18-generic
<glpiana> azz
<FloodBotIt1> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> non gpkg, ma dpkg
<kit_2> eccomi
<glpiana> anzi no, sudo apt-get purge  linux-image-3.0.0-18-generic linux-headers-3.0.0-18-generic
<kit_2> posto l'output o vado di rimozione secca
<glpiana> fa vedere dai, già che hai fatto
<gedit> hi to all
<kit_2> glpiana jester- ecco l'output http://paste.ubuntu.com/917705/
<jester-> kit_2: potresti togliere tutti i vecchi, tieni solo gli ultimi 2
<glpiana> kit_2, sudo apt-get purge  linux-image-3.0.0-18-generic linux-headers-3.0.0-18-generic
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> non riesco a trovare il canale delle cuffie in alsamixer
<cristian_c> e non riesco a trovarlo neanche con pavucontrol
<cristian_c> ho provato anche a digitare i comandi:
<cristian_c> sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<cristian_c> sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<cristian_c> e a riavviare il pc, ma nulla è cambiato
<cristian_c> qualche idea per farlo apparire?
<kit> eccomi jester- e glpiana
<kit> ho avuto problemi con la connessione
<kit> non ci siete più :'(
<jester-> kit: cu fu
<kit> io...
<jester-> kit: a posto?
<kit> jester- volevo solo sapere quali kernel eliminare
<kit> il 18 e poi dal 16 in giù?
<kit> e tengo solo il 17?
<jester-> kit: terrei il 16 e il 17
<kit> okey
<jester-> meglio averne uno di scorta neb caso si sminchi quello in uso
<kit> mi puoi ridare il comando per rimuovere le altre?
<enzotib> cristian_c, amixer | grep -i headphone
<cristian_c> enzotib, provo
<jester-> kit: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image.sticass-generic ma lo puoi fare da sortware center, cerchi linux-image e togli
<kit> okey
<kit> grazie mille jester-
<cristian_c> enzotib, non esce niente :(
<jester-> kit: se installi synaptic è ancora meglio
<enzotib> cristian_c, ma sono inserite? funzionano?
<kit> jester- si infatti, uso synaptic, quell'altro è un chiodo
<jester-> kit: cerca per nome-->linux-image
<cristian_c> enzotib, sì, ho fatto le varie prove
<jester-> le togli tutte in una volta
<kit> jester- si si tutte tranne la 17 e la 16
<cristian_c> enzotib, per me è un mistero :S
<jester-> yess e cosi pure gli headers
<jester-> ti prendono spazio e basta
<kit> jester- rimozione in corso
<kit> scappo... grazie mille!!
<cristian_c> enzotib, non riesco proprio a spiegarmi il motivo per cui sia assente, non posso regolare le cuffie in questo modo
<jester-> ciau
<enzotib> cristian_c, tutto l'output di amixer
<cristian_c> enzotib, subito
<cristian_c> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/917757/
<cristian_c> enzotib, mi chiedo se ci sia un modo (per quanto complicato sia) per farle apparire
<cristian_c> *per fare apparire il volume
<frun> salve. non riesco a vedere i filmati rai. mi potete aiutare?
<cristian_c> enzotib, hai qualche idea?
<enzotib> cristian_c, proprio no
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> :)
<frun> sapete se questo link funge. http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1456&Itemid=69
<enzotib> funge in che senso?
<frun> mi sembra che rimandi a scaricabili .exe
<enzotib> frun, ma a noi?
<frun> enzotib,  io vorrei solo un aiuto per vedere i filmati di crozza
<frun> rai ballaro
<enzotib> frun, mi pare che ci sia un plugin di ff
<enzotib> ma non ricordo il nome
<enzotib> raismooth
<enzotib> frun, senza contare che, se non in diretta, li trovi tutti su youtube
<frun> enzotib,  si si youtube va ma vorrei far andare anche  i filmati rai
<enzotib> eh, t'ho detto qual è il plugin, provalo
<frun> ma un plugin di firefox l'ho installato ..seguendo una guida..ma nn va e sul forum ubuntu nn ho trovato altro
<glpiana> frun, che plugin hai messo? raismooth o moonlight?
<frun> glpiana, monnligth l'ho installato da ubuntu  center..se ricordo bene
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> frun, se lo hai fatto hai aggiunto repository esteni
<glpiana> *esterni
<glpiana> sui quali qui non c'è supporto
<test1> come cambio la grandezza delle icone desktop con Xfce ?
<ub_> ho un problemA con la connessione su lubuntu i viene segnalato tramite wifi che sono connesso ma in realtà non  riesco a caricare nessun pagina
<cristian_c> test1, hai controllato nelle impostazioni di xfce?
<test1> risolto, grazie cmq cristian_c
<jester-> ub_: lspci | grep -i network
<cristian_c> ub_, sicuro che il problema sia della scheda wifi?
<ub_> si mi trova la mia scheda
<cristian_c> test1, spiega come
<ub_> wifi
<test1> cristian_c: lol non siamo in un forum xD
<cristian_c> test1, può essere comunque utile saperlo
<jester-> ub_: lspci | grep -i network incolla qui riga
<ub_> non posso in quanto il problma è su un altro pc
<test1> qui scripta volant quanto 'a faccia d'e verba
<cristian_c> test1, e quindi come hai fatto all'incirca?
<ub_> come posso fare vado nelle impostazioni
<test1> cristian_c: clic dx sul desktop > impostazioni scrivania > icone > cambi come vuoi
<cristian_c> ottimo :D
<test1> cristian_c: era cosi semplice ma non l'avevo visto x distrazione
<cristian_c> :)
<jester-> ub_: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> ub_: segui o fai solo confusione?
<ub_> si fatto ne terminale ma mi escono delle scritte
<jester-> ub_: se non incolli come le vediamo
<ub_> non è qusto il pc in questione ma il problema è su un netbokk se aspettate
<ub_> copio su un file e lo trasferisco su questo
<jester-> ub_: è brodcome atheros o altro?
<ub_> atheros
<jester-> ub_: atrheor
<jester-> ub_: vai in inmpostazioni di rete
<ub_> si
<jester-> ub_: wifi
<ub_> si
<ub_> esce il nome della mia connessione dlink
<jester-> ub_: configura
<ub_> mi da modifica
<jester-> ub_: entra in impostazioni ipv4
<test1> cristian_c: conosci qualche bel wallpaper che non stanchi la vista? colore sul blu...
<test1> perchè fanno tutti schifo... vorrei una fantasia, una superficie irregolare ombreggiata o figate cosi
<ub_> si
<glpiana> !chat | test1
<ubot-it> test1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> test1, ora vediamo, ma spostiamoci nel canale -chat
<jester-> ubot-it: metodo  automatico ( solo indirizzidhcp)
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> ub_: : metodo  automatico ( solo indirizzidhcp)
<ub_> si
<jester-> ubot-it: nella casella server dns scrivi: 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> ub_:  nella casella server dns scrivi: 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<hobo> cia ragazzi ho un problema cn ubuntu 10.04 non so come se vado su risorse m appare oltre alle  cartelle immagini,video ecc 1 di musica col nome dell artista ,come si toglie?
<jester-> ub_: spazio dopo la virgola
<ub_> dopo si
<glpiana> hobo, è nei segnalibri di nautilus
<hobo> mmm cioè?
<jester-> ub_: salva a prova a navigare
<glpiana> hobo, api il gestore dei file
<glpiana> *apri
<hobo> come?
<glpiana> hobo, nel menu c'è la voce segnalibri?
<hobo> no
<glpiana> hobo, apri la home o qualsiasi altra risorsa
<hobo> ok
<glpiana> hobo, vedi segnalibri nel menu?
<hobo> noù
<glpiana> hobo, vabbè, nella colonna a sinistra vdi la cartella di cui ti lamenti?
<hobo> no
<glpiana> hobo, vabbè, torno tra un po'. tu mostrami una immagine
<glpiana> !image | hobo
<ubot-it> hobo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<hobo> ok
<ub_> non si connette
<jester-> ub_: RIAVVIA
<hobo> http://imagebin.org/207014
<ub_> fatto
<ub_> gia
<jester-> ub_: appare se clicchi l'icona rete?
<jester-> ub_: controlla se hai salvato nelle impostazioni
<ub_> si salvate ma ogni volta mi chiede di inserire la pass del mio modem come se non salvasse le impostazioni
<jester-> ub_: se la dai giusta la memorizza
<ub_> è normale che ho messo la pass giusta
<jester-> ub_: mettila sempre da inpostazioni configura sicurezza wifi
<jester-> devi settare se wpa o wep anche
<ub_> ma io non riesco ad accedere alle impostazioni o meglio non so come si accede da ubuntu
<ub_> vado nelle connessioni disponibili scelgo la mia e modifico
<jester-> ub_: ma se lo hai appena fatto
<ub_> intendevi modifica connessioni
<jester-> ub_: click sulla rete-->impostyazini rete
<ub_> sull'icona delle reti mi da modifica connessioni io accedo tramite quello alle impostazioni
<jester-> ub_: eh wireless e dovresti avere una sola connessione: la tua
<ub_> si in senza fili esce solo la mia
<jester-> ub_: configura-->ipv4
<jester-> cosa c'è
<ub_> clicco su modifica impostazioni ipv4
<glpiana> hobo, sarebbe asa la cartella?
<ub_> metodo e quindi scelgo automatico solo indirizzi
<hobo> si
<ub_> server dns e ho messo quelli ma non va internet
<jester-> ub_: si cosa hai  nella casella server dns
<ub_> 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<glpiana> hobo, apri la home e prendi un'altra schermata della clonna di sinistra
<jester-> ub_: esci da ipv4 ed entra in sicurezza, primo tab a destra
<glpiana> *colnna
<glpiana> -.-
<ub_> sicurezza senza fili
<jester-> ub_: c'è la pass?
<glpiana> *colonna
<hobo> non capisco qualè sta colonna
<ub_> si si
<jester-> ub_: ed è giusta sicuro?
<ub_> si ho rivisto ora è quella
<glpiana> hobo, se apri una delle risorse vedi i file contenuti. è il file manager quello
<jester-> ub_: che ip ha il modem
<glpiana> hobo, l asua fnestra è divisa in due pezzi  o è unica?
<hobo> unica
<ub_> non so come si vede
<jester-> 192.168.0.1 o 1.1
<jester-> ub_: e come l'hai messa la pass nel modem
<ub_> ho seguito il manuale d link
<glpiana> hobo, vedi il menu file modifica visualizza etc etc?
<hobo> si
<jester-> ub_: dai route nel terminale
<ub_> 192.168.1. server ip adress
<hobo> fatto
<jester-> ub_: manca una cifra
<hobo> grazie per la pazienza
<glpiana> hobo, cosa hai fatto?
<ub_> ho visto nelle impostazioni del mio routeer
<jester-> ub_: da route dimmi cosa c'è nella colonna a destra a gw default
<jester-> ub_: è 1.1 finale?
<ub_> 192.168.1.
<hobo> modifica segnalibri ,rimuovi
<glpiana> ah ok :)
<ub_> non trovo questo gw ma sono riuscito solo a prendere quell indirizzo o sia 192.168.1.
<jester-> ub_: non esiste un ip del genere
<jester-> ub_: hai pacioccato il modem?
<ub_> cioè
<jester-> cioè hai cambiato l'ip di rete al modem zompando l'ulitma cifra
<jester-> ub_: fai un reset del rutter va
<ub_> ho fatto il passaggio da telecom ad infostrada avevo un modem telecom ed ora ho preso un dlink da quando ho fatto il passaggio ho questi problemi e sia su lubuntu sa windows non carica molte agine
<ub_> gia fato
<ub_> è sempre lo stesso
<jester-> ub_: secondo me è il setup del modem deve acere 192.168.1.1
<jester-> ub_: se assegna in ip del genere è bacato
<ub_> cioè
<Polimar> ciao
<jester-> ub_: cioè è da mandare in riparazione
<Polimar> ub_, risolto
<jester-> ub_: o entraci e settalo a mano
<ub_> non so settarlo a mano
<jester-> ub_: fa firefox o altro browser http://192.168.1.
<Polimar> ub_, recuperato hd?
<ub_> non esce niente
<jester-> ub_: in setup dove cedo 1. aggiungi 1,1
<jester-> ub_: fa firefox o altro browser http://192.168.1.1
<Polimar> 192.168.0.1
<jester-> ub_: dal pc dove stai scrivendo
<ub_> si
<ub_> un att
<jester-> Polimar: a default dice di avere 192.168.1.
<Polimar> che ricordo io 192.168.0.1
<Polimar> pero ovviamente puo cambiare
<jester-> Polimar: dice di no ma lo ha messo a mano sbagliando infatti va a cazz anche in win
<Polimar> jester-, ma su ubuntu o windows
<Polimar> percha a me avevav detto che aveva problemi con hard disk
<jester-> Polimar: su ubuntu non connettte la wifi
<jester-> Polimar: si fa fatica a pensare che non trolli
<Polimar> se e poco che utilizza il sistema è quasi normale
<Polimar> ub_, ma la lucetta del wifi è accesa
<jester-> Polimar: ha una atheros
<Polimar> quel netbook ha la possibilità di connettersi anche con ethernet
<Polimar> ub_, collegalo con il cavo ln
<Polimar> lan
<jester-> ub_: ci entri nel rutter?
<jester-> ub_: ha un bottoncino di reset da qualche parte ti serve uno spillone per pigiarlo
<Polimar> se no stacca la spina per un paio di minuti
<ub_> fatto
<ub_> con il cavo è la stessa cosa
<Polimar> prova a digitare indirizzo ip che ti ha dato jester-
<Polimar> cosa ti da?
<jester-> ub_: devi entrare nel rutter e sistemare l'ip
<Polimar> ub_, mi dici che router hai
<Polimar> se giri il router c'e una targhetta con i dati
<ub_> dlink 2460b
<Polimar> http://192.168.1.1/
<Polimar> ub_, seguimi
<ub_> si
<Polimar> apri firefox e digita http://192.168.1.1/
<Polimar> ti si aprirà accesso router
<Polimar> devi mettere nome utente e password
<ub_> si ho inserito i miei dati di accesso
<Kalce> buonasera a tutti
<Polimar> ok
<ub_> ora
<ub_> cosa devo fare
<Kalce> io uso ubuntu 10.04 e come browser predefinito ho impostato crome.... voglio riportare il browser predefinito il firefox... come posso fare?
<Polimar> che compagnia telefonica usi
<ub_> infostrada
<jester-> Kalce: da impostazioni di ff
<ub_> cosa devo fare
<Kalce> jester , hai ragione , ma dalle preferenze non trovo l' opzione ....
<Polimar> ub_, ma prima si connetteva
<ub_> avevo telecom ed un altro modem
<ub_> or indfostrada e dlink si connetteva all inizio non caricando pero tutte le pagine ora crea questi problemi
<Polimar> ub
<ub_> si
<Polimar> ma il cavo lan dove lo hai messo sul router
<ub_> in ke senso
<ub_> in ke senso
<ub_> ho collegato i cavo dal router al pc fisso
<Polimar> dovresti avere una porta grigia e 4 gialle
<ub_> si
<ub_> nella gialla
<ub_> la 1
<jester-> Kalce: guarda bene nel tab avanzate
<Polimar> quella vicino attacco alimentazione
<Kalce> jester: trovato . Grazie molte.
<Kalce> Grazie a tutti e auguri di buonapasqua.
<Ego> Ciao
<ub_> partendo dal cavo dell alimentazione c'è uno blu e 4 gialli
<ub_> il l'ho messo sul giallo numero 1
<Polimar> quello blu cosa hai collegato
<ub_> niente
<Polimar> scusa non hai il router infostrada
<Polimar> dal router parte un cavo e
<ub_> no loro dissero che quello telecom andava bene
<Polimar> mmm
<Polimar> questo non lo so
<ub_> no mi dissero richiamano che non era adatto quello telecom
<ub_> cosi ho preso un dink 2640b che viene fornito anche in comodato dalla infostrada ma io l'ho comprato
<Polimar> ok
<ub_> non so nemmeno se sia una questione di firmware
<Polimar> ti hanno mandato una lettera con i dati di configurazione
<ub_> da dover aggiornre perchè so che esistono dei firmware dlink per infostrada ma non so se è questo
<Polimar> nella schermata di configurazione puoi vedere che firmware monta
<ub_> Firmware Version :	EU_3.07
<jester-> Polimar: a me infstrada funza con qualunque modem
<jester-> setti ppoe e basta
<jester-> non servono piu ne pass ne user, ci scrivi a caso
<ub_> forse potresti dirmi i tuoi parametri cioè dns savati ppoe
<ub_> forse è questo
<jester-> poi deve vedere in rete cosa ha come ip
<Polimar> io ho fastweb
<jester-> ub_: devi avere settato ip e dns da provider dinamici
<jester-> ub_: poi devi andare in rete o simile e vedere che ip ha il rutter
<ub_> ho seguit delle guide quindi non so come fare
<ub_> se potete dirmi come settare tutto dall'inzioi fore è megio
<jester-> ub_: se non entri nel rutter pinagersi addosso non serve
<Polimar> ub_, trovato quello che potrebbe servirti
<Polimar> http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showthread.php?t=1824166
<ub_> infatti non sto piang
<Polimar> leggi punto 2
<ub_> infatti non sto piang
<Polimar> sotto trovi anche i firmware
<Polimar> piu di questo non so che dirti XD
<ub_> grzie ma non so come fare nel senso vado nelle impostazioni e poi la guida mi dice di inserire ppooe llc ma non so dove
<jester-> ub_: sei dentro al rutter?
<ub_> si
<jester-> ub_: devi avere delle etichette a sinistra
<jester-> un menu
<jester-> ub_: cosa vedi
<ub_> wireless le lan setup
<jester-> hai qualcosa di simile a configurazione generale?
<jester-> ub_: che tipo esatto è il modem che vedo se sul sito c'è il man
<ub_> è un dsll-2640b
<ub_> dsl-2460b
<Polimar> jester-, http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showthread.php?t=1824166
<Polimar> se leggessi ub_ sarebbe gradito
<ub_> letto gia ma dato che non ci capisco molto non so dove iniziare
<jester-> ub_: non c'è molto da capire resettalo e poi leggi installazione
<test1> salve
<test1> che usate voi come lettore pdf nel browser' 8firefox9
<test1> MI SERVIREBBE BELLO LEGGERO
<Drizamanuber> ho problemi con in driver ati fglrx, speravo che la versione 12.04 avrebbe risolto i problemi, invece non è così
<jester-> Drizamanuber: fglrx non esiste piu negli ufficiali, fa tutto il radeon open
<jester-> se hai una scheda che non gli piace o la cambi o suchi
<jester-> test1: acroread mette pure il plugin per ff ma tanto leggero non è
<test1> hmm allora no..
<test1> in un altro chan mi hanno appena consigliato di integrare evince, con mozplugger
<jester-> prova
<Drizamanuber> jester-: esco da 11.04 e entro in 12, provo a installare radeon open, poi ti chiamo
<jester-> Drizamanuber: non serve gia installato e lo carica il sistema
<Drizamanuber> jester-: spetta, mi riconnetto con il 12
<test1> jester-: figata! :D http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/istantanea-07042012-003214.php
<indy__> ciao a tutti. Il mio vecchio pc si avvia improvvisamente su initramfs e non ho modo di fare boot da usb (non supportato dal bios) né da cd (non ho cd vergini e dubito che il lettore vada ancora). come posso fargli fare un fsck?
<test1> lol indy__
<test1> in aria non puoi mettere nessun fsck... o colleghi un altro hdd oppure cambi lettore cd
<test1> o un floppy al max xD
<indy__> test1:  posso mettere fsck sulla usb però... come si fa?
<jester-> indy__: dal bios si avvia comunque, se poi non vede il disco magari rotto è ualtrra cosa
<jester-> prova con una  live
<indy__> test1: non bootta, ma riesce a montarla
<indy__> jester-: non ho cd vergini e dubito che il lettore cd vada ancora, e non bootta da usb :D son messo malissimo ehehe
<jester-> !usb | indy__
<ubot-it> indy__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<test1> indy__: uhm se boota in initramfs non puoi far nulla comunque
<indy__> jester-: il  boot  da usb non è supportato dal bios
<test1> anche se a malapena riesce a montarlo
<indy__> test1: se sulla usb metto una iso e monto la iso, posso far qualcosa?
<indy__> test1: o solo esplorare i file? :)
<test1> indy__: devi avere il sw per montare iso già inserito...
<jester-> indy__: leggi la guida, poi fai partire la usb e da li fai fsck della partizione
<test1> e poi non servirebbe anulla perchè non ci puoi far boot da li
<jester-> la puoi fare anche da winzoz che viene pure meglio
<indy__> jester-: il  boot  da usb non è supportato dal bios
<jester-> indy__: hd a bottane, non hai cd a portata di mano, avvio da usb nisba. prova a imporre le mani o a farlo benedire da un arciprete ravo
<jester-> bravo
<indy__> jester-:  già che siamo sotto pasqua magari vien pure fuori qualcosa di buono...
<indy__> BEFFA NELLA BEFFA: scartabellando fra polverosi cd ho trovato una karmic.... ma è a 64 bit!!!!!!!!
<indy__> :(
<indy__> ENNESIMA BEFFA: di vergine ho solo un dvd
<jester-> va bene pure quello
<jester-> ci sta comoda
<test1> ha un lettore cd scommetto
<test1> xD
<indy__> test1: logico!
<indy__> jester-: ha un lettore cd :D
<test1> vabbe' non facciamolo diventà il canale delle pagliacciate :)
<indy__> uno deve andare in giro con un portachiavi con usb, cd a 32 e 64 più un paio vergini, e un floppy da 3.5 con grub per essere credibile?
<indy__> boh, grazie per il supporto, domani vado a recuperare un cd vergine da qualcuno, e speriamo che basti un fsck
<jester-> indy__: meglio e2fsck
<indy__> jester-: secondo te, se copio il binario di e2fsck sulla pennina usb e lo lancio da initramfs, funziona?
<jester-> boh puoi provare
<indy__> Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<indy__> no, non sembra così semplice
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-07
<TERRONEDOC> cioe impressionante come l'italia faccia schifo
<OverMe> !chat | TERRONEDOC
<ubot-it> TERRONEDOC: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<TERRONEDOC> cioe praticamente un terrone di merda appoggiato da altri terroni mi son entrati nel computer tipo 10 anni fa si sono inventati una merda che inseriscono nell'hardware e quando infetta un computer ste merde si mettono ad attaccare chi ce l'ha, nel mio caso sti froci si divertono a scollegarmi l'adsl a entrarmi nel computer e palle varie per sentirsi POTENTI ma si puo, SOLO IN ITALIA
<TERRONEDOC> ma vaffanculo non vali un cazzo sei un povero coglione e se volessi fare qualcosa TU NON POTRESTI IMPEDIRMELO semplicemente non me strasbatte UNA MINKIA DI DIVENTARE COME TE, perche i terroni scrittori di virus NON SERVONO A UN CAZZO E NON HANNO POTERE
<OverMe> vedo la gente scema (cit.)
<ILFROCIOINFORMAT> ess sta piovendo di brutto, dovrebbe piovere pure su napoli cosi magari va in corto il pc al frocione e crepa
<alessio> ciao raga ho 2 problemi con ubuntu...1) Firefox crash continuamente, avevo risolto rimuovendo i 2 componenti aggiuntivi che me lo facevano crashare ma ora lo fa di nuovo 2) gnome a volte impazzisce mi diventa tutto nero poi ricompare la schermata ma le finestre non hanno più nè la barra delle icone nè le icone O.o
<esulu> we
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Drizamanuber> è possibile cambiare la luminosità iniziale dello schermo da gconf-editor?
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> da cosa e' stato sostituito il comando: gdmsetup ?
<sacarde> per impostare l'utente e l'autologin
<enzotib> sacarde, se usi lightdm, non credo ci sia un tool di configurazione grafico
<sacarde> anche installando gdm.... non ho trovato nulla
<sacarde> almeno gdmsetup non c'e' piu
<enzotib> sacarde, infatti gdm versione 3 è una completa riscrittura, e non c'è più (o ancora) gdmsetup
<sacarde> quindi rimane che editare i file di configurazione?
<enzotib> sacarde, che modifiche ti interessavano?
<sacarde> automatizzare il login
<sacarde> a
<sacarde> ho visto c'e' un'opzione nella scheda identita di ogni utente
<sacarde> non lo avevo visto
<Valy> Ciao
<Valy> C'è nessuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | Valy
<ubot-it> Valy: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Valy> Ho un problema di luminosità. Premendo i tasti di default Fn+F9/F10 la luminosità cambia normalmente, ma se lascio il computer inattivo per un po' la luminosità si azzera completamente (si intravede a malapena che è acceso) e non c'è modo per illuminarlo di nuovo...
<Valy> K, no problem, ho tolto il risparmio energetico. Non risolve il problema ma lo aggira, meglio di niente :/
<gino_> qualcuno ha installato la 12.04 su samsung chronos 7? So che va quasi tutto a parte la scheda ATI e il sensore luminosità e ed è di questi che chiedevo informazioni grazie
<nicotano> salve
 * nicotano  saluta
<Den_> Salve
<Den_> C'è nessuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | Den_
<ubot-it> Den_: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<bossa> ciao
<Den_> capisco, grazie
<bossa> installato kubuntu 11.10 su netbook e al riavvio...schermo nero!
<Den_> ho inavvertitamente rimosso libdbus.so.3 su ubuntu ed ora non parte più
<bossa> già guardato i forum ma non trovo la mia situazione
<Den_> non capisco come ripristinare questo file
<enzotib> Den_, avvia da livecd/liveusb e sistema da lì
<bossa> se qcuno puo darmi una mano spiego piu in dettaglio
<Den_> il livecd che ho io è la versione precedente a quella installata. Funziona lo stesso?
<enzotib> Den_, prova
<enzotib> Den_, che sistema hai?
<Den_> d'accordo, quindi faccio partire ubuntu da cd e poi apro liveusb come?
<enzotib> Den_, che sistema hai?
<Den_> quello installato è l'ultima versione, mentre il cd è 10.10
<enzotib> Den_, strano, io ho 11.10 e non
<enzotib> non ho nessun libdbus.so.*
<Den_> il 10.10 me l'hanno dato al lug di Fermo, l'anno scorso
<bossa> enzotib quando hai tempo puoi dare una mano anche a me per favore?
<enzotib> Den_, quindi hai 11.04
<Den_> allora, precisamente è
<enzotib> bossa, tra poco devo allontanarmi, poi vediamo
<Den_> libdbus-1.so.3
<bossa> ok
<enzotib> ragazzi devo andare, torno tra una mezz'ora
<enzotib> ciao
<bossa> ciao
<Den_> ciao, grazie
<alessio> ciao a tutti ho un piccolo problema con il sourcelist dando sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ottengo http://paste.ubuntu.com/918858/
<bossa> rinnovo richiesta di aiuto: schermo nero all'avvio di kubuntu 11.10
<enzotib> bossa, è una nuova installazione
<enzotib> ?
<bossa> enzotib scusami
<bossa> ero in bagno :)
<bossa> si è una nuova installazione
<bossa> ti spiego tutto: installazione un po tribolata ma alla fine ieri sera andava tutto
<bossa> faccio per installare google earth seguendo i passi dati dal wiki di ubuntu.it
<bossa> da terminale
<enzotib> bossa, quindi almeno una volta hai riavviato e funzionava?
<bossa> ci mette una vita e non completa l'installazione, piego in giu lo schermo del portatile e questo dopo poco si spegne...
<bossa> si si è riavviato piu volte
<bossa> lo lascio spento e stamattina lo riaccendo e niente, schermo nero
<enzotib> bossa, hai fatti degli aggiornamenti?
<bossa> tutti
<bossa> e ho dovuto ripetere l'operazione piu volte poi con il comando da terminale è andato tutto a posto, aggiornamenti completati
<bossa> quando stavo installando google earth andava tutto bene....
<enzotib> bossa, e dopo gli aggiornamenti hai riavviato almeno una volta e ha funzionato?
<bossa> si
<bossa> mi pare almeno...
<enzotib> bossa, c'è stato anche qualche aggiornamento del kernel?
<bossa> non ricordo onestamente
<bossa> mi sembra di ricordare di si
<bossa> scusa che son cosi vago, ma non voglio dirti una cosa per un'altra...
<enzotib> bossa, all'avvio vedi il menu di grub?
<bossa> no
<enzotib> bossa, prova a tenere premuto il tasto Maiusc all'avvio
<bossa> provo adesso
<enzotib> e se c'è più di un kernel, usa il più vecchio
<bossa> accendo e tengo premuto maiuscolo
<bossa> un attimo
<bossa> niente non succede niente, il computer si accende ma lo schermo resta nero
<enzotib> bossa, prova ad avviare con il livecd (o la liveusb) e collegati qui dal sistema stesso
<enzotib> ora devi riallontanarmi
<enzotib> devo*
<enzotib> chiedo scusa
<bossa> allora, perdona l'ignoranza, io ho il cd che ho masterizzato per l'installazione
<bossa> metto quello?
<bossa> non cancella i dati già immessi nel computer?
<bossa> devo andare anch'io
<bossa> riprovero stanotte o domattina, se mi va bene magari c'è qcuno come me che della Pasqua non ha interesse :)
<OGNINOIA> ue ma come si entra in un computer se ho il firewall, mi possono bucare??
<OGNINOIA> io ho ubuntu mi possono entrare gli hacker nel computer??
<OGNINOIA> siccome son pieno di foto di bambini nudi non vorrei che un hacker trovasse i miei file pedofili
<OGNINOIA> son sicuro con ubuntu?
<OGNINOIA> XD skerzo
<Carlin0> OGNINOIA, sei dietro a un router ?
<OGNINOIA> si
<Carlin0> quindi sei già abbastanza protetto , poi sta a te non installare programmi o cose di dubbbia provenienza
<OGNINOIA> si ma se mi passano il router come mi entrano nel computer??
<Carlin0> OGNINOIA, sicuro è morto ma il peggior virus è questo → http://i.imgur.com/Wwt2W.png
<OGNINOIA> ?? cosa è
<OGNINOIA> ah vuoi dire che il peggiore viris è l'utonto?
<OGNINOIA> no ma metti che c'ho matrix reload che mi vuole entrare nel computer, matrix reloaded napoletano magari pure peggio, se mi passa il router come mi entra nel computer??
<OGNINOIA> io ho letto che sti froc... cioe sti hacker usano gli exploit che attaccano i server ma se uno non ha server gli si puo entrare nel computer
<OGNINOIA> ??
<Carlin0> OGNINOIA, sei una multinazionale ? gestisci immensi patrimoni col tuo pc ?
<Carlin0> !chat | OGNINOIA
<ubot-it> OGNINOIA: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<OGNINOIA> no ma tu non sai cosa puo fare uno per avere un minimo di potere
<OGNINOIA> tipo io ho uno esperto che nonostante non sia nessuno mi perseguita per sentirsi forte e nonostante gli rido in faccia continua
<OGNINOIA> ecco probabile sia sto qui, nome da lamer che ci prende in pieno
<OGNINOIA> quindi supponendo, che nn è una supposizione ma una certezza, ci sia uno esperto che ti vuole entrare nel pc, ci riesce se uso ubuntu senza server?
<OGNINOIA> UFF
<OGNINOIA> OGNI NOIA
<OGNINOIA> dai come faccio a bloccare sto demente in cerca di potere? il nome non me lo dice seno gli tagliavo tutte e due le gambe, c'ha il vantaggio di essere bravo col pc e se lo sfrutta tutto, e si sente pure the best in the world perche entra nel pc a me :\
<bodhibob> !gufw
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gufw'
<bodhibob> !firewall
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall | IpTables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables | GUI per iptables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firestarter
<OGNINOIA> si ma se passa  i firewall con technice hackers? poi?
<OGNINOIA> ci reisce ad entrare?
<bodhibob> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<OGNINOIA> se non ho i server?
<OGNINOIA> ma di ubuntu sto parlando lol
<OGNINOIA> ogni noia -.-
<OGNINOIA> ce un canale di sicurezza italiano da qualche parte per chiedere ste cose? tutti quelli che trovo son inglesi
<remix_tj> OGNINOIA: sbaglio o sei stato calciato a pedate sta notte?
<remix_tj> così
<OGNINOIA> da dove da questo canale?
<OGNINOIA> non mi pare
<remix_tj> a me pare invece di si
<OGNINOIA> non ci son venuto qui stanotte
<remix_tj> però facciamo che segui il regolamento
<OGNINOIA> cioe che parlo di ubuntu?
<remix_tj> non solo
<OGNINOIA> e di cosa sto parlando?
<remix_tj> che la smetti di trollare
<OGNINOIA> mica trollo
<remix_tj> quindi segui le indicazioni che ti ha dato ubot-it
<remix_tj> e usa dei termini più consoni per una chat pubblica
<OGNINOIA> perche dovrei trollare ti sembra strano nel 2012 che un pirla super tecnologico si diverta a cercare il potere su internet entrando nei computer della gente?
<OGNINOIA> ma vivi anche tu in italia si?
<remix_tj> OGNINOIA: sei OT.
<remix_tj> ti è stata data risposta
<remix_tj> usa ufw/gufw quel che vuoi
<OGNINOIA> si uso ufw
<remix_tj> bon, allora basta
<OGNINOIA> si ma sto qui è capace di superare il firewall poi ci riesce ad entrarmi su ubuntu?
<OGNINOIA> l'hanno scorso mi hanno crackato ubuntu long term release pero avevo messo apache e mysql per studiare il php, quindi penso che abbiamo passato il router e il firewall e usato quelli per entrarmi su ubuntu
<remix_tj> non viene superato nessun firewall. Se entra su ubuntu è perchè hai configurato il firewall perchè ci passi.
<OGNINOIA> leggi sopra viene superato eccome
<remix_tj> OGNINOIA: se ritieni di aver subito un danno economico esistono opportune leggi che ti tutelano e puoi sporgere denuncia
<remix_tj> resta il fatto che sei offtopic
<remix_tj> ti è stata data risposta, documentati sul come ha fatto a entrare
<remix_tj> sistemati il firewall
<bodhibob> remix_tj, lascia perdere fai un whois sul nick è capisci che tipo è il personaggio
<remix_tj> bodhibob: sono pigro
<OGNINOIA> il messaggio è per prendere il tipo per i fondelli, siccome mi segue dove mi collego...
<ubuntu1004> buona sera!
<OGNINOIA> CIAO
<rewasp1973> Ciao!
<OGNINOIA> cmq offtopic o no qui son tutti zitti quindi se vi parlo del mio problema che è pure legato ad ubuntu che cambia?
<OGNINOIA> meglio il silenzio??
<ubuntu1004> raga sto impazzendo da circa 1settimana x capire una cosa: backup e avvio di iso recovery di ubuntu creata con redobackup, in partizione secondaria
<ubuntu1004> cioè vorrei che grub leggesse la partizione contenente l'iso di backup per avviare un eventuale recoveri....
<ubuntu1004> all'avvio naturalmente
<ubuntu1004> bene diciamo che nella partiione radice sono riuscito.... ma  il dilemma è nella partizione non radice
<OGNINOIA> (notare che io stavo cercando come fare il backup di ubuntu)
<ubuntu1004> meglio.... vorrei che grub mi avviasse l'iso del clonezilla da una partizione secondaria...!!! è possibile?
<OGNINOIA> chiedi agli esperti io son ancora a man man
<dar> ciao a tutti ho installlato ubuntu 8.04 e vorrei sostituirlo con lubuntu 11.10 ma non ci riesco potete darmi consigli....
<OGNINOIA> pero missa che gli esperti son qui per dirti quando sei offtopic, praticamente se chiedi na cosa legata ad ubuntu silenzio di tomba, se chiedi una cosa non legata ad ubuntu di si scatenano gli operatori + tutta una botnet contro dicendoti che sei off topic
<OGNINOIA> perche non ci riesci?
<rewasp1973> Non sono sicuro ma hai provato ad aggiornare il grub con il comando sudo update-grub?
<dar> il pc e partiizonato tra win e ubi 8.04 vorrei sostituire ubi con lubuntu ma non ci riesco, se lo faccio partire da win mi da errore
<dar> e con ubi non so come fare
<dar> OGNINOIA: sono riuscito a spiegarmi?
<OGNINOIA> vuoi installare lubuntu sul pc da ubuntu
<OGNINOIA> ?
<dar> OGNINOIA: si
<dar> OGNINOIA: sostituendo ubuntu
<OGNINOIA> scusa ma ubuntu l'hai installato da windows o da cd/usb?
<dar> non so il pc è di un amico e non so cosa aveva fatto
<OGNINOIA> dai sudo fdisk -l
<peppe84> dar, hai la necessità di eseguire backup prima? hai ogni modo masterizza l'iso la fai partire e sovrascrivi la partizione di ubuntu quando te lo chiede (se è quello che vuoi fare). qual'è la difficoltà?
<OGNINOIA> infatti non capisco
<edifreschi> non riesco a capire come collegare la videocamera, ho acquistato una scheda "Nilox Pci Express Firewire 2+1 Ports" (avevo visto recensioni che dicevano che funzionava con linux, ma non capisco come farla funzionare, c'ho letto molto... ma non combino
<dar> peppe84: Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Disk identifier: 0xfe8ffe8f     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1        9729    78148161    7  HPFS/NTFS
<OGNINOIA> comunque dar il miglior modo in assoluto di installare linux è di fare una partizione root una home cosi quando vuoi cambiare aggiornare distro la home rimande intoccata, masterizzi o scrivi su usb e installi sulla root
<dar> OGNINOIA: non so nemmeno cosa mi state dicendo, non sono un esperto, non ho molte competenze
<OGNINOIA> ha solo una partizione quindi è installato via windows missa
<edifreschi> SCHEDA "Nilox Pci Express Firewire 2+1 Ports" (avevo visto recensioni che dicevano che funzionava con linux, ma non capisco come farla funzionare (o se funziona), c'ho letto molto... ma non combino
<peppe84> si può essere. dar è inutile stare qui per delle ore. l'installazione funziona così: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Generale se hai dei dubbi su uno specifico passaggio chiedi.
<dar> peppe84: io ho un cd con iso di lubuntu ma se lo inserisco non so come far peertire l'installazione
<dar> peppe84: e se lo faccio da win mi da errore
<dar> peppe84: e mi blocca
<peppe84> dar, inserisci il cd. riavvii. dovrebbe partire il cd. se non è così verifica che il bios sia correttamente impostato per avviare i cdrom: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AvvioDaCd
<edifreschi> nessun aiuto per la mia scheda PCI Firewire?
<peppe84> dar, credo che il tuo problema sia che stati provando a farlo partire da dentro windows :-)
<dar> ma e possibile che io non possa entrare nel bios?
<peppe84> dar, ignoro se il disco di lubuntu contenga wubi (quel .exe che serve a far funziona ubuntu da windows)
<dar> peppe84: si lo ha
<OGNINOIA> premi canc a raffica quando avvi il computer ed entri nel bios
<dar> OGNINOIA: ci riprovo, al massimo torno....
<OGNINOIA> poi cerchi l'ordine di boot e metti il cd prima dell'had
<dar> GARAZIE
<OGNINOIA> hd*
<OGNINOIA> io quando avevo messo linux per la prima volta si dovevano selezionare i pacchetti a mano quello si che era difficile da installare :D
<edifreschi> SCHEDA "Nilox Pci Express Firewire 2+1 Ports" (avevo visto recensioni che dicevano che funzionava con linux, ma non capisco come farla funzionare (o se funziona), c'ho letto molto... ma non combino
<edifreschi> http://www.nilox.com/scheda/nilox/PCI-31IEEE.htm
<OGNINOIA> magari non ci sono i driver su ubuntu devi cercarli
<OGNINOIA> o magari c sono ma non sono caricati
<OGNINOIA> i driver si chiamano moduli
<edifreschi> devo cercare moduli per quella pci?
<OGNINOIA> fai una ricerca su google .)
<remix_tj> edifreschi: avevi altre schede firewire prima di quella?
<edifreschi> è un pc completamente nuovo
<remix_tj> edifreschi: fai questa prova
<remix_tj> grep -i firewire /var/log/dmesg
<remix_tj> che vediamo cosa compare
<edifreschi> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<edifreschi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/919046/
<edifreschi> ecco, scusa ma la bimba aveva bisogno di attenzione
<edifreschi> cosa ci capisci
<edifreschi> ?
<edifreschi> remix_tj: hai letto? cosa ci capisci?
<enzotib> edifreschi, ma ci hai attaccato qualcosa agli ingressi della scheda?
<edifreschi> la videocamera
<remix_tj> edifreschi: che ha rilevato la scheda, quindi funziona
<enzotib> edifreschi, io ho la firewire integrata nel portatile, ed ho usato dvgrab per copiare i filmati dalla videocamera al pc
<edifreschi> ma non deve montare lòa videocamera prima?
<edifreschi> non vedo nessuna nuova cartella un media
<enzotib> a me non funzionava così
<edifreschi> a... allora provo con il programma di acquisizione video che mi hai suggerito (però avevo letto che veniva montato un disco)
<enzotib> edifreschi, secondo me dipende dal tipo di videocamera
<enzotib> la mia è vecchia, ed ha un nastro miniDV
<enzotib> per cui è impossibile che venga vista come disco
<enzotib> quelle nuove non so
<remix_tj> enzotib: prova a vedere con VLC se te la vede
<enzotib> remix_tj, al momento non mi interessa :)
<remix_tj> azz
<remix_tj> edifreschi: prova a vedere con VLC se te la vede
<remix_tj> http://www.giallozafferano.it/ingredienti/Vongole
<enzotib> remix_tj, hai di nuovo cannato :)
<remix_tj> ma cazzo
<remix_tj> sono rincoglionito
<edifreschi> come imposto l'indirizzo del dispositivo?
<Re_cremisi89> Avrei un problema con le chiavi del gpg e a quanto pare con un suo file di configurazione
<Re_cremisi89> chi mi aiuta?
<enzotib> edifreschi, prova prima a vedere se vlc te la vede, come dice remix_tj
<enzotib> Re_cremisi89, spiega meglio, con qualche dettaglio, e chi sa ed ha tempo ti aiuta
<edifreschi> ma a vlc devo dire div'è
<Re_cremisi89> allora praticamente quanto provo ad aggiornare i pacchetti di synaptic ricevo un messaggio di errore in cui dice che le chiavi dei serve di aggiornamento non sono valide
<Re_cremisi89> andando a utilizzare il comando per ottenere delle chiavi aggiornate ottengo
<Re_cremisi89> ATTENZIONE: proprietario del file di configurazione "/home/micheal/.gnupg/gpg.conf" non sicuro gpg: "key" non è ID di chiave: ignorato
<Re_cremisi89> fino a ieri manco sapevo che era il gpg
<Re_cremisi89> cmq a quanto pare è un sistema di autenticazione che c'è fra i repository e il programma synaptic
<Re_cremisi89> se fallisce l'autenticazione
<Re_cremisi89> non aggiorna la lista dei pacchetti
<enzotib> Re_cremisi89, sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> Re_cremisi89, metti tutto su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Re_cremisi89> ok ho eseguito il comando
<Re_cremisi89> ho nella clipboard le info
<Re_cremisi89> come te le mando
<Re_cremisi89> ?
<enzotib> !pastebin | Re_cremisi89
<ubot-it> Re_cremisi89: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Re_cremisi89> !pastebin Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric InRelease Ign http://archive.canonical.com oneiric InRelease   Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric InRelease                                  Scaricamento di:1 http://archive.canonical.com oneiric Release.gpg [198 B]      Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates InRelease                      Scaricamento di:2 http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release.gpg [72 B] Trova
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<enzotib> Re_cremisi89, se leggi prima di fare, è meglio
<Re_cremisi89> ok
<Re_cremisi89> allora aspetta che provo a capire come funziona sto pastebin
<Re_cremisi89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/919103/
<enzotib> Re_cremisi89, hai qualche package manager aperto?
<Re_cremisi89> synaptic
<Re_cremisi89> rieseguo tutto chiudendo
<enzotib> Re_cremisi89, devi chiuderlo
<enzotib> Re_cremisi89, altrimenti non puoi fare operazioni apt da terminale
<enzotib> Re_cremisi89, poi ripeti il comando e riposta l'output
<Re_cremisi89> ok
<Re_cremisi89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/919116/
<Re_cremisi89> a parte le ultime due line sembra uguale a prima
<enzotib> Re_cremisi89, ma hai fatto qualcosa prima che si verificasse il problema?
<Re_cremisi89> nulla di particolare
<enzotib> !gpgerr | Re_cremisi89
<ubot-it> Re_cremisi89: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<enzotib> prova ad applicare questo
<Re_cremisi89> non sembra aver funzionato del tutto
<Re_cremisi89> ora ti riposto l'out del terminale
<Re_cremisi89> la parte di apt update non è cambiata
<Re_cremisi89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/919122/
<enzotib> Re_cremisi89, uhm, non saprei
<Re_cremisi89> bah
<Re_cremisi89> così quando esce la 12.04 non posso aggiornare
<enzotib> Re_cremisi89, come ultima prova: sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists{,.bak}
<enzotib> e poi rifai l'update
<enzotib> ora devo andare, a poi
<Re_cremisi89> sembrerebbe aver funzionato
<Re_cremisi89> niente errori
<Re_cremisi89> ora devo fare la prova con synaptic
<Re_cremisi89> e vedere che dice
<Re_cremisi89> ti mando l'output?
<Re_cremisi89> ha funzionato
<Re_cremisi89> aggiornando la lista dei pacchetti di synaptic
<Re_cremisi89> non ha dato errori questa volts
<Re_cremisi89> volta
<Re_cremisi89> mi spieghi cosa ha fatto quel comando?
<Re_cremisi89> praticamente mi si erano corrotte le configurazioni di synaptic
<Re_cremisi89> riguardanti questo sistema di autenticazione
<Re_cremisi89> e non riuscivamo ad ripristinarle
<Re_cremisi89> utilizzando il comando di gpg per ottenere le chiavi dei repository giusto?
<Re_cremisi89> il comando che mi hai mandato cosa ha fatto?
<Re_cremisi89> aspè che mi rispondo da solo
<ErVito> enzotib: non rispondere, lol
<Re_cremisi89> mi hai fatto sovrascrivere la mia configurazione con una di backup giusto?
<Re_cremisi89> comunque grazie per l'aiuto
<Loop^^> eueue
<ErVito> Re_cremisi89: comunque ha usato la proprietà delle "brace expansion" http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/special-chars.html
<ErVito> dai un'occhio che è sempre utile
<ErVito> lol, scappato
<ErVito> siamo troppo nerds
<Loop^^> eueueue
<Loop^^> eueueu
<Loop^^> eueueu
<Loop^^> bhe?
<Loop^^> tutti zitti?
<Loop^^> niente disconnessioni? :D
<Loop^^> eueueu
<Loop^^> sai che barba poveri SFIGATI
<fabio_cc> Loop^^, finiscila per favore
<Loop^^> perche?? do fastidio?? tutti zitti
<fabio_cc> Loop^^, non per forza si deve scrivere
<fabio_cc> Loop^^, inoltre hai scritto questo e potevi evitarlo: [19:58] <Loop^^> sai che barba poveri SFIGATI
<fabio_cc> Loop^^, comportati bene per favore
<Loop^^> non intendevo voi
<Loop^^> si ma non ce bisogno che lo scrivi 100 volte se uno deve capire capisce, con me ti dico subito che puoi partire di kick + ban :D
<fabio_cc> Loop^^, leggi questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/IrcLineeGuida
<Loop^^> l'ho messo come home page
<Loop^^> :D
<fabio_cc> Loop^^, se hai domande tecniche chiedi, se no per favore vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Loop^^> no a me ubuntu fila sempre liscio
<fabio_cc> Loop^^, buon per te
<fabio_cc> Loop^^, quindi ti ripeto se vuoi chiaccherare c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<Loop^^> ci sono ma la situazione non mi sembra molto + attiva
<fabio_cc> Loop^^, non per forza ci deve essere gente che scrive
<Loop^^> dai pero dillo che fai il professionale ma stai pensando " ma guarda sto imbecille"
<Loop^^> :D
<fabio_cc> Loop^^, insisti a dire stupidate
<L0op> ^^
<L0op> ma è normale che il gnome-system-log sia tutto bianco e non mostri nessun file??
<L0op> caaz non mi avranno riakkerato
<L0op> è normale che non ci sia il file messages in /var/log
<L0op> ??
<L0op> ah no son dei bug e la password funziona per ora :D
<simx> ciao
<Polimar> ciao
<ub_> salve sul mio netbook sono passato da ubuntu ad luutu come consigliatomi
<ub_> per variati problemi con il mio pc
<ub_> riscontro però dei problemi in quanto prima di tutto inserendo una pen drive questa non viene rilevata ed è strano anche perchè io ho installato lubuntu da pen drive
<ub_> c'è qualcuno che sa dirmi come poter fare
<ub_> salve ho installato da poco lubuntu ma riscontro degli errori tra i quali il pc non riesce a rilevare nessun usb appena viene inserito
<ub_> devo installare qualcosa di specifico in qunato l'installazione di lubuntu è stata fatta tramite pen drive quindi non credo sia rotto il supporto
<ub_> salve ho installato da poco lubuntu ma riscontro degli errori tra i quali il pc non riesce a rilevare nessun usb appena viene inserito devo installare qualcosa di specifico in qunato l'installazione di lubuntu è stata fatta tramite pen drive quindi non credo sia rotto il supporto
<L0op> sto sistema operativo sara pure free ma quanti bug c'ha :D
<umat> è
<bossa> ciao
<bossa> qcuno sveglio che ha voglia di darmi una mano?
<bossa> kubuntu 11.10 schermo nero all'avvio
<|Loop|> conosci la magica configurazione di tasti ctrl+alt+F1 etc per accedere a una shell? :)
<bossa> provata piu volte...
<bossa> non funziona
<bossa> |Loop| provato ctrl alt f1
<bossa> c'è altro da provare?
<Carlin0> bossa, provato ad avviare col kernel vecchio?
<bossa> non so come fare....
<bossa> non vedo niente, niente grub, niente di niente
<|Loop|> eh?? ti si sara rotto lo schermo? :D
<Carlin0> all'avvio tieni premuto shift , ti appare il menù di grub e da li scegli previous linux e poi un kernel vecchio
<bossa> oggi enzotib suggeriva di tenere cliccato il tasto maiusc accendendo...niente neanche li
<bossa> Carlin0 ho letto dopo aver scritto...
<bossa> ma appunto, già provato e niente
<Carlin0> è strano che non vedi manco il grub ...
<bossa> |Loop| non vedo come si sia rotto, non è caduto non è successo niente..
<bossa> è strano sì!
<Carlin0> tieni premuto shift all'avvio
<bossa> già provato, niente
<bossa> lo schermo resta nero
<bossa> il computer è acceso ma niente schermo
<Carlin0> tenendo premuto o premendo ripetutamente ?
<bossa> tenendo premuto
<|Loop|> reinstalla
<bossa> non posso, ci sono dati già immessi che non posso perdere...
<|Loop|> fai prima che cercare di sistemare
<Carlin0> bossa, avvia un live cd e salva i dati
<bossa> ok questa sembra una buona opzione
<bossa> ma non so come fare
<Carlin0> hai un disco esterno o qualcosa su cui buttarli ?
<bossa> si
<Carlin0> avvia un live cd .. poi fai copia incolla , non mi sembra difficile
<bossa> live cd sarebbe il cd dell'installazione che ho fatto?
<|Loop|> si
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-08
<bossa> scusate l'ignoranza eh...ma metto quello e poi?
<|Loop|> e poi dove che avvii ti compare la lista delle partizioni nel file manager ci clicchi la monta e fai il resto
<bossa> mi fa ripartire l'installazione che cancella quanto già c'è..no?
<|Loop|> dopo*
<Carlin0> scegli l'opzione "prova senza installare"
<bossa> ah ok
<bossa> provo ora
<|Loop|> ma in futuro fai una partizione /home quando installi cosi se devi reinstallare non perdi nulla
<bossa> ok grazie
<bossa> messo il cd nel computer già acceso e nisba, schermo sempre nero
<|Loop|> <.<
<bossa> sento che lavora ma non si vede niente
<bossa> spengo in malo modo?
<Carlin0> allora è morto il pc o lo schermo o la scheda video
<|Loop|> scusa quando accendi la schermata del bios si vede per lo meno?
<bossa> ehma figa ma com'è possibile??
<bossa> |Loop| macchè
<bossa> NIENTE
<|Loop|> e allora come dice carlino
<Carlin0> bossa, la figa è un'altra cosa LOL
<bossa> molto piu interessante tra l'altro
<Carlin0> capita purtroppo , la cosa + probabile la scheda video
<bossa> no ma come morto se non è caduto non è successo niente...
<|Loop|> quanti anni ha?
<Carlin0> magari è andata a escort
<bossa> recente
<bossa> un annetto
<|Loop|> e allora sei in garanzia no
<bossa> il peggio è che non è il mio computer ma di un'amica
<bossa> che ho convito a montare linux dopo che h oprovato a convincerla per un pezzo
<bossa> e ora sto disastro...
<|Loop|> :D
<bossa> e ci sono dentro delle foto che se gliele perdo mi ammazza...
<bossa> ma poi sto bastardo di computer ANDAVA fino a ieri sera!!
<|Loop|> ma non perdi nulla è tutto li, solo che hai un problema con l'hardware
<|Loop|> e non centra nulla linux
<bossa> vai a farglielo capire...
<|Loop|> ahahah
<Carlin0> al massimo la trombamica non te la darà + :P
<bossa> no penso che non sarà cosi grave la situazione
<bossa> ma di sicuro perdo punti :)
<bossa> no ma dai seriamente
<bossa> non c'è niente che vi venga in mente che si possa provare a fare?
<|Loop|> ma non è che hai tirato il cavo dello schermo :D la butto li
<bossa> ma nooo
<Carlin0> bossa, seriamente te l'ho detto quello che penso
<Carlin0> la cosa + probabile la scheda video
<bossa> ma tutto a un botto cosi?
<bossa> andava e poi pum non va piu?
<Carlin0> se lavora ma non vedi ...
<Carlin0> altro non saprei
<bossa> cioè ma solo a me ste cose...
<Carlin0> capita anche agli altri
<Carlin0> tipo a me
<Carlin0> mi è morta una scheda video anni fa e il pc faceva proprio così , lo sentivi lavorare ma non vedevi una cippa
<bossa> adesso spengo alla brutta con dentro il cd, riaccendo e vediamo che succede
<|Loop|> :D
<Carlin0> io il cd lo leverei ...
<bossa> senza cd ci ho provato 200 volte
<|Loop|> cmq di solito quando si rompe un pezzo la scheda madre emette una serie di BEEEEEP tipo linguaggio morse, tot bip corrispondono al pezzo difettoso
<bossa> e con, vedo ora, non succede niente, sempre schermo nero
<bossa> |Loop| nessun rumore
<Carlin0> bossa, ma è un portatile o un desktop?
<bossa> non ha fatto nessun rumore mani
<bossa> portatile compaq
<|Loop|> allora potrebbe essere proprio lo schemo, prova a collegarne un altro?
<bossa> ah bravo!
<bossa> ho qua uno schermo
<bossa> domani provo a collegarlo e magari è la soluzione!!!
<bossa> almeno per salvare i dati
<bossa> e magari addirittura si riesce a salvare la baracca!
<Carlin0> ma non serve salvare i dati in quel caso , deve cambià lo schermo
<bossa> vedendo che succede
<bossa> si ma se metto un altro schermo e da li si riesce a lavorare dentro...magari si risolve no?!
<|Loop|> si risolve che devi far riparare lo schermo :D
<bossa> :)
<Carlin0> lol
<bossa> domattina provo a spaccarvi le palle ancora
<bossa> ora vi mollo
<bossa> e ringrazio!
<|Loop|> vai tranquillo tanto io non ci sono :D
<bossa> perfetto ahahhaha
<bossa> beh speriamo che ci sia qcuno
<bossa> :)
<|Loop|> :P
<Carlin0> manco io , faccio la notte
<bossa> buona notte e per intanto grazie
<Carlin0> bossa, però visto che il problema non è ubuntu dovresti passare in chat
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> notte ;)
<bossa> il problema ho capito ora che non è ubuntu...
<|Loop|> !chat
<bossa> bonne nuit
<|Loop|> ciao
<mario_> Salve :)
<mario_> Avrei un problema, avevo istallato sul computer ubuntu, avendo bisogno di Windows, ho creato una
<mario_> Partizione dove ho istallato Windows
<mario_> Il problema è non c'è il menù di scelta è parte direttamente Windows....
<mario_> Come potrei risolvere ? Grazie
<mario_> ???
<attempt> Buona Pasqua a tutti
<BetaBrain> buona covata a tutti
<mario_> Buongiorno e buona pasqua :)
<mario_> Avrei un problema... Avevo su un computer istallato linux ubuntu, successivamente o istallato windows, istallando windows ho creato manualmente una partizione, mi sono ritrovato senza il botloader, così ho istallato da livecd grup, il problema è che all'avvio del computer non appare nessun botloader è si avvia ubuntu... come potrei risolvere ? grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno e buona pasqua a tutti
<mario_> Ciao jester, grazie, buona pasqua anche a te :)
<peppe84> mario_, probabilmente, all'avvio, premendo il tasto shift sinistro vedrai anche windows nell'elenco.
<peppe84> mario_, mi fai vedere il contenuto del file /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<mario_> ciao peppe84, ti ho messo il contenuto del fine grub.cfg qui: http://stylemario.altervista.org/nopaste/index.php?action=view&id=249b70&num=0
<mario_> peppe84, quando avvio il computer parte automaticamente ubuntu...
<peppe84> mario_, si. windows non è in elenco.
<mario_> come dovrei fare per aggiungerlo ?
<Ab3L> mario_: metti in pastebin il file /etc/default/grub
<Ab3L> mario_: sai come fare?
<mario_> Ab3L,  http://stylemario.altervista.org/nopaste/index.php?action=view&id=249b70&num=0
<black_bird> ciao ragazzi , buona pasqua a tutti , ho un problema riguardo il bot del mio pc ,e non riesco a rinstallare ubuntu, qualcuno mi può aiutare ?
<Ab3L> mario_: quello il list di grub.conf, io volevo vedere quello del file /etc/default/grub
<mario_> Ab3l, http://stylemario.altervista.org/nopaste/index.php?action=view&id=634ed6&num=0
<jester-> black_bird: dettagli please
<black_bird> allora , non riesco più a far partire un cd dal bot , per settarlo dovrei accedere al bios , ma non riesco neanche ad accedere al bios da quando ho installato la 11.04 ! non so che fare
<peppe84> mario_, ok bisogna aggiungere la voce al menù di grub. se mi passi l'output di sudo fdisk -l lo facciamo
<Ab3L> mario_: riga 6, GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true, metti a false : GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false
<Ab3L> mentre riga 10, aggiungi splash: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" splash"
<Ab3L> mario_: poi salva e dai un bel sudo update-grub2
<Ab3L> mario_: così dovresti avere il menù di grub che ti appare per 10 secondi all'avvio e potrai scegliere l'os da far partire.
<peppe84> Ab3L, va bene per togliere il timeout. dal suo grub.cfg non ho visto la voce windows però.
<peppe84> cioe, per mettere.
<mario_> Grazie Ab3L, ora provo... a dopo
<Ab3L> peppe84: magari non è stato fatto il sudo update-grub2
<peppe84> uhm già
<peppe84> black_bird, non ci dovrebbe essere alcuna correlazione. in che senso non riesco ad accedere al bios? premendo il solito tasto cosa fa?
<black_bird> niente perchè non appare più la schermata che dice premere <tasto> to enter setup !
<peppe84> black_bird, e invece la 11.04 parte "normalmente"?
<black_bird> certo
<black_bird> benissimo
<peppe84> black_bird, hardware in uso?
<mario_> Ciao Ab3L, ti ringrazio, ora funziona...
<Ab3L> mario_: prego.
<black_bird> peppe84 : assemblato
<peppe84> così mi viene solo in mente che hai cambiato qualcosa. installando ubuntu al massimo installi il boot loader. non so come possa essere successo.
<jester-> parte il disco giusto se ne ha piu di uno?
<black_bird> no non parte nulla , tralascia ogni periferica usb o cd
<peppe84> hai aggiunto del nuovo hardware di recente oppure hai già provato a resettare il bios?
<black_bird> non ho aggiunto nessun pezzo hardware di recente , però non so come si resetta il bios
<black_bird> :)
<black_bird> potresti spiegarmi ?
<peppe84> solitamente è sufficiente togliere la batteria a tampone per un paio di minuti.
<black_bird> peppe84 : dovrei smontare il case ?
<peppe84> alcune hanno anche una specie di ponte che permette di farlo.
<black_bird> e potrei resettare il bios da una shell ?
<peppe84> dovrebbe essere sufficiente aprire il pannello laterale.
<peppe84> potresti avere la batteria in bella vista.
<black_bird> e potrei settare il bios da una shell ?
<AngelForget> che pc hai black_bird ?
<black_bird> assemblato
<black_bird> non ricordo la marca della scheda madre
<peppe84> black_bird, no.
<AngelForget> cmq per resettare il bios  devi prima sapere quello che hai nel tuo pc e poi da shell non puoi farlo
<Quils> Buongiorno e buona pasqua a tutti
<Quils> qualcuno sa dirmi come posso limitare un utente normale, ad esempio non dargli la possibilità di cambiare lo sfondo?
<Quils> ^_^
<Quils> esiste almento un'applicazione che permette di gestire le autorizzazioni degli utenti?
<fabio_cc> Quils, le autorizzazioni degli utenti puoi gestirle da Sistema -> Amministrazione -> Utenti e gruppi
<Quils> da ubuntu 12.04 come  ci arrivo?
<fabio_cc> Quils, se fai click sul pulsante in alto a destra che usi per spegnere il pc, dovresti avere impostazioni di sistema
<fabio_cc> Quils, io uso l'interfaccia classica, la preferisco
<Quils> su account utente della 12.04 ci sono pochissime opzioni
<Quils> come la installo l'interfaccia classica?
<fabio_cc> Quils, non hai il pulsante impostazioni avanzate, su utenti e gruppi?
<Quils> sulle impostazioni c'è solo "Account utente"
<Quils> e all'interno non esiste il pulsante "impostazioni avanzate"
<fabio_cc> Quils, tagliamo la testa al toro, dal terminale dai il comando users-admin, da li puoi configurare gli utenti
<Quils> ok...fatto...grazie
<fabio_cc> Quils, prego, anche se non conosco il modo di limitare le azioni in modo così specifico, come togliere la possibilità di cambiare lo sfondo
<Quils> cercherò qualche applicazione in giro che dia la possibilità di modificare i privilegi di un utente normale
<alecv> buona pasqua a tutti
<alecv> ragazzi ho la connessione sul portatile (ubuntu 10.04) e voglio condividerla a mezzo wifi
<alecv> ho creato una connessione ad hoc
<alecv> ma il cellulare non naviga (è connesso alla rete ad hoc)
<Polimar> ciao auguri a tutti
<neramarea> buona pasqua a tutti! qualcuno pratico di virtualbox? non riesco a far sì che windows (guest) veda cd e porte usb...
<jester-> neramarea: hai installato l'ose?
<neramarea> jester_ sa l'è l'ose?
<neramarea> jester-
<Carlin0> neramarea, hai installato dai repo o hai scaricato dal sito ?
<Carlin0> vbox intendo ...
<neramarea> repo
<jester-> neramarea: quel che se ciapa dai repo
<Carlin0> rimuovi e scarica la oracle
<jester-> neramarea: va minga ben quello da repo ubbuntu
<neramarea> però recentemente ho aggionato da oracle
<jester-> neramarea: dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<neramarea> ora ho la 4.1.12
<jester-> neramarea: se è 'oracolo hai installato le exstenision e le add-ons?
<neramarea> confermo. guest additions aggiornate, extension pack aggiornato e vbox all'ultima release
<jester-> neramarea:  allora controlla nel setup se sono abilitati
<neramarea> sono abilitati
<jester-> neramarea: allora le dovrebbe vedere attacca qualcosa alla usb poi gli dici di collegarla a vbox
<neramarea> ma se metto su un dvd, ostia, lo vede l'host e non il guest...
<Carlin0> hai messo l'utente nel gruppo vboxusers ?
<neramarea> o devo star lì ogni volta a  montare il contenuto del dvd in un dvd virtuale???
<jester-> neramarea: questione sempre di setup e di collegralo a vobx
<jester-> neramarea: cosa virtualizzi
<neramarea> carlin= lo è di default
<neramarea> jester win7 ultimate
<jester-> neramarea: sotto a destra hai le icone delle periferiche
<jester-> neramarea: clicca cd e usb e collegale
<neramarea> jester- scusa?
<neramarea> quali icone?
<jester-> neramarea: finestra di vbox in basso a destra non hai la barra con le icone periferiche ?
<jester-> neramarea: oppure nei menu trova le periferiche
<neramarea> jester- scusa, ma mentre rollo perdo la bussola... icone? ma a sistema guest in funzione, intendi?
<neramarea> i controller usb 2.0 sono abilitati
<jester-> neramarea: se non è in funzione come fai ad avere la finestra
<jester-> neramarea: ok nel setup, pi devi collegarle dalla finestra client
<neramarea> jester- basta aprirlo ma non avviare il guest...
<jester-> neramarea: avvia sto casso di sistema in vbox
<neramarea> jester-, frena; fammi un riassunto: apro vbox, avvio il guest windows,
<neramarea> appunto
<jester-> neramarea: yess
<jester-> avvia che vediamo
<jester-> vado a ram che io uso vmware
<neramarea> jester- a) da dove sito? e b)vmware? ma funzia in ubuntu?
<neramarea> jester- winsozz in esecuzione
<neramarea> dispositivi cd/dvd. lettore dvd host pioneer etc. connesso
<neramarea> ma se ci ficco su un dvd lo apre l'host!!!! host...ia!!!!!
<neramarea> mi sa che passo a Deepin Linux...
<jester-> neramarea: ficcai e un cd e poi controlla se è collegato e se nel setup il dev è goiusto
<jester-> giusto
<neramarea> bojadì... ora vede il dvd... quando vai dal dentista, non senti più male, az... sempre così!
<neramarea> ok, jester-, torniamo indietro: il mio vero problema è questo: devo aggiornare il fw del mio cellulare smasung usando kies, che gira solo sotto winsozz... e volevo farlo in vbox. ma possso farlo anche con wine?
<neramarea> *samsung
<jester-> neramarea: cd e usb vanno in vbox
<jester-> se hai messo guest e exstension va tutto. è questione di setup e di farle collegare
<enzotib> 16:00 < Carlin0> hai messo l'utente nel gruppo vboxusers ?
<enzotib> neramarea, ^^
<neramarea> l'usb la vede ubuntu, mas non quella kakka di win...
<neramarea> nessun dispositivo usb connesso.... nghè
<Carlin0> neramarea, groups
<Carlin0> cosa dice ?
<jester-> #airmon-ng start wlan0 11
<jester-> <enzotib> 16:00 < Carlin0> hai messo l'utente nel gruppo vboxusers ?
<jester->  <enzotib> neramarea, ^^
<neramarea> !aircrack jester-
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> neramarea: centra no era per un altro
<neramarea> dannazione... pure ubot fa lo spiritoso...
<neramarea> Carlin0 groups????
<Carlin0> eh
<neramarea> ripartiamo daccapo, se non vi dispiace... sarò niubbo, ma voglio capire...
<Carlin0> neramarea, dai groups al terminale e posta l'output
<jester-> neramarea: groups e commando da dare intel terminale
<jester-> osti* fai così anche con al gnocco?
<jester-> la gnocca*
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/920372/
<Carlin0> e te lo abbiamo già detto in 3
<Carlin0> <jester-> <enzotib> 16:00 < Carlin0> hai messo l'utente nel gruppo vboxusers ?
<neramarea> va ben, va ben... come mi aggiungo?
<jester-> neramarea: sudo adduser sticass vboxusers
<neramarea> sticass?
<jester-> neramarea: sticass = nome utente
<neramarea> domenico?
<neramarea> grassiè
<enzotib> e poi riavvia la sessione
<jester-> neramarea: poi termina sessione e rientra
<neramarea> ok a plus tard
<jester-> strano che parta da user senza il gruppo
<neramarea> gente, sono rientrato col guset. non la vede, l'usb. attacco cavo e telefono, ma... ciccia!
<neramarea> *guest
<Carlin0> neramarea, prima di installare la oracle avevi rimosso quella dei repo ?
<neramarea> sì. aspè... ora pare stia cercando un non so che driver...
<neramarea> mah. forse mi avete risolto il problema. ora proseguo da solo. vediamo riscaricando kies...
<neramarea> intanto grazie a tutti
<neramarea> e di nuovo buona pasqua
<enzotib> tutto sto casino per kies? :)
<jester-> se lè kies
<enzotib> jester-, una cosa di samsung per collegare gli smartphones
<jester-> enzotib: tutto il casino perché non aveva il gruppo e si che lo chiede intallando
<enzotib> io ho impostato il mio android a funzionare come disco usb normale, e tanti saluti
<enzotib> e faccio tutto da ubuntu, senza bisogno di windows
<jester-> enzotib: si monta il cellofono come normale usb dati
<Polimar> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,424367.msg3341408.html#msg3341408
<neramarea> sì, ragazzi, ma io sono ancora convinto di star davanti ad una macchina da scrivere con gli omini dentro che mi rispondono... abbiate pazienza... poi con le vs giuste dritte, in qualche modo arrivo...
<Cristian> gli omini dentro che mi rispondono.. lol
<neramarea> :-D
<neramarea> e po' son qua tuto solo, con la donna al lavoro, un sacco de bire in frigo e qualche canon... insomma, uno se lassa anca un po' andare...
<Cristian> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> ma tu se de cavajon veronese?
<Carlin0> lol
<neramarea> sì, Cristian... ma non mi pareva di aver interrotto qualche appassionante disquisizione tecnica...
<neramarea> no, Enzotib: vicentino delle montagne, calabrese d'origine e ligure d'adozione.
<Carlin0> neramarea, fa nulla passa di la per chiacchierare ...qui solo supporto
<neramarea> ok, Carlin0. c'hai ragione. sto ancora qui perchè kies sta ancora installando e volevo condividere i risultati.
<Carlin0> neramarea, guarda che puoi essere in 2 canali contemporaneamente scrivi → /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pdor> ciao ...ehm ma non c'e' piu openoffice nei repository?
<pdor> gnome office lo vedo ma mi dice che e' non disponiboile
<pdor> il calc di open office a cosa corrispond in synaptic?
<jester-> È libreoffice adesso
<pdor> grazie
<esulu> we
<haldis> chiedo aiutoù
<haldis> ragazzi
<haldis> può essere che l'update-notifier
<haldis> non mi cerchi più gli aggiornamenti??
<haldis> mi è capitato che verificandoli a mano mi sono usciti
<haldis> degli aggiornamenti
<andrek> ciao
<jester-> haldis: Se non ce sono
<haldis> ma lo doveva fare il notifier
<haldis> adesso
<haldis> provo a vedere se ci sono
<jester-> haldis: Il notifier non controlla tutti i minuti
<haldis> io l'ho impostato ogni giorno
<haldis> a degli utenti
<haldis> è capitato che
<haldis> dovevano farli a mano
<haldis> perche non gli partiva più
<haldis> jester ma aggiorna per caso anche da sinaptic??
<pa> se istallo 12.04 lts beta 2, poi si aggiorna da sola a finaly?
<Holden> pa, si, ma su questo canale la beta non è supportata.
<pa> no semplicemente chiedevo
<pa> devo installare una ubuntu, e pensavo che forse poteva valere la pena installare la beta direttamente
<pa> voglio dire
<pa> per quanto riguarda l+aggiornamento, immagino che aggiornare da beta a final sia meglio che aggiornare da oneiric a precise
<Holden> certo, se installi la beta e aggiorni via via, ti ritroverai con la versione "finale". considera però che la beta potrebbe darti problemi, dopotutto è ancora in fase di testing
<attempt> pa provala da live. se non ti da' grossi problemi da live la puoi installare
<pa> ah grazie
<pa> poi per aggiornarla a final non devo fare niente?
<pa> cioe i repo sono gia giusti?
<attempt> basta che aggiorni
<pa> ok grazie :)
<attempt> aggiorna spesso e subito dopo l'installazione
<attempt> per eventualita' o chiedi sul canale di sviluppo o in chat.
<attempt> qui dopo il rilascio ufficiale.
<Guest23332> nick /Sergio_s
<Guest23332> nick/Sergio_s
<Guest23332> nick/ Sergio_s
<xubuntu221> messaggio
<xubuntu221> chiedo aiuto per risolvere problema su connessione internet con lubuntu 11.10
<ErVito> Guest23332: togli il punto -> ./nick nickscelto
<ErVito> quindi /nick nickscelto
<ErVito> ormai rispondo in automatico, sono peggio di un bot _-_
<attempt> Guest23332 prima / poi il resto.
<enzotib> xubuntu221: spiega se vuoi che qualcuno risponda
<xubuntu221> cerco di spiegare. volevo migliorare la velocità di navigazione in internet e provavo a disabilitare i ipv6 come qualcuno consigliava. ho dato un comando da terminale (non ricordo cosa fosse). quando ho riavviato il sistema non avevo più l ' applet del wifi ma due frecce su e giù e non riesco più a collegarmi ad internet senza il wifi (ho alice con modem wifi )
<enzotib> xubuntu221, "chi" consigliava "cosa"?
<xubuntu221> purtroppo non ricordo il comando dato, l 'ho trovato sul forum. io  dato questo comando da terminale (mi veniva detto che avrei dovuto riavviare il sistema per verificarne l ' efficacia. una volta dato ho continuato a navigare pi riavviato lubuntu ecco il problema. lo so sono sciocco a fare un cosa così senza chiedermi il come o il perchè. vorrei cercare di risolvere il problema senza dover reinstallare tuttto
<xubuntu221> chiedo scusa ma i messaggi che scrivo vengono modificati quando do l 'invio , è forse un problema del traduttore ?
<enzotib> xubuntu221, apri il file /etc/network/interfaces con un editor
<enzotib> xubuntu221, copia tutto il contenuto su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | xubuntu221
<ubot-it> xubuntu221: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<xubuntu221> ora provo a fare quello che mi avete detto (se ci riesco) ma ci vorrà tempo dato che non potendomi collegare con lubuntu devo usare puppy da cd
<Guest77596> ciao
<enzotib> !ciao | Guest77596
<ubot-it> Guest77596: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest77596> che brutto sto guest 77596... mi sa che lo cambio fra un po'
<Guest77596> visto che si parla di ubuntu avete gia, provato la 12.04
<enzotib> !chat | Guest77596
<ubot-it> Guest77596: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest77596> scusate sono nuovo di mirc... non conosco le regole grazie
<enzotib> mirc?
<enzotib> !irc | Guest77596
<ubot-it> Guest77596: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<BetaBrain> ancora buona pasqua ragazzi e  vi auguro tante belle cose ( uova a parte :D )
<Sergios_s> how to paste image?
<Sergios_s> salve a tutti, ho provato ad installare gmote su ubuntu 11.10 da questa guida http://www.androidworld.it/2010/09/25/guida-come-configurare-al-meglio-ubuntu-e-gmote-22857/ ma mi da il seguente errore http://imagebin.org/207228 ! ho vlc già installato! consigli?
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<raffa50> xkè ubuntu mi chiede di fare un aggiornamento parziale x aggiornare un software su launch pad? è grave?
<raffa50> davvero mi stò preoccupando
<raffa50> ma c'è qualkuno? provo il canale inglese
<enzotib> raffa50, hai qualche ppa installato?
<raffa50> si
<raffa50> gambas3
<raffa50> stavo aggiornando quello
<enzotib> raffa50, probabilmente è quello che prende da launchpad
<raffa50> cmq ho fatto tutto avanti
<raffa50> sembra funzionare
<Guest60223> ciao e buona sera a tutti
<Guest60223> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Guest60223> mi quale e il canale per scricare film grazzie
<Guest60223> mi dite quale e il canale per scricare film grazzie
<esulu_> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> ragazzi ho qualke problema con ubuntu 11.10
<nonsonoio> alessandro_, merda
<alessandro_> non sono io
<alessandro_> ahahahahha
<nonsonoio> quanto costa mezzo grammo di coca?
<alessandro_> 50£
<alessandro_> ahahhahah
<nonsonoio> !fottiti
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'fottiti'
<nonsonoio> !me_manca_la_voce
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nonsonoio> !me_manca_la_voce
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nonsonoio> !che_inutile_sto_bot
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nonsonoio> !wicd
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Wicd
<nonsonoio> !kernel
<ubot-it> Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<nonsonoio> !ubot
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/UbuntuBots ; voci presenti nel database: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/DaAggiungere
<nonsonoio> !bocchinaro is alessandro_
<nonsonoio> !bocchinaro
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bocchinaro'
<Carlin0> !ops
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib Overme
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-01
<darioromanista> magari fosse così
<darioromanista> il fatto è che sti pc con la partizione di ripristino formattano tutto
<DoctorD90> Appunto
<DoctorD90> Allora segui il mio consiglio
<DoctorD90> Ripristina
<DoctorD90> Azzera tutti i casini
<DoctorD90> Poi installando linux
<DoctorD90> Risetti la partizione di win a 20-30 giga max tipo
<DoctorD90> Ed il resto metti ubuntu
<DoctorD90> Così non usando molto win
<DoctorD90> Stai sereno
<leosacc> notte
<DoctorD90> Poi avresti anche una chicca da poter fare....
<darioromanista> ok quale?
<DoctorD90> Una volta installato TUTTO
<darioromanista> ma tu dici e poi se win mi si riincasina lo lascio così e basta?
<darioromanista> faccio l'immagine??
<darioromanista> ahaha perchè usi questa suspance
<darioromanista> mi lasci sulle spine
<darioromanista> ciao dix78 ;)
<Dix78> ciao darioromanista
<DoctorD90> ,scusa ero caduro
<DoctorD90> Cmq
<DoctorD90> Esatyo
<darioromanista> ok, grazie doctor
<darioromanista> sei anche sul forum?
<DoctorD90> Nein :)
<DoctorD90> Only irc
<DoctorD90> Io ed i forum nn andiamo d'accordo
<darioromanista> ahaah
<darioromanista> come mai?
<darioromanista> comunque non ti ho mai visto in chat
<DoctorD90> Si...m sono ricordato dell'irc d ubuntu sl da poco
<DoctorD90> Sn un autodidatta io xP
<darioromanista> ah ok
<darioromanista> o vabbè grazi dell'aiuto io stacco che sennnò domani chi se alza XD
<darioromanista> ciao buona notte
<DoctorD90> Notte
<cris_> buongiorno auguri :-)
<it-39> buongiorno buona paquetta a tuuti
<it-39> chi mi aiuta con un pendrive? non me lo vede piu' improvvisamente
<UbuntuPGsm> Salve, qcuno sa aiutarmi per wifi di Mageia (KDE distro)?
<UbuntuPGsm> ho 2 interfacce di rete: 'lo' e 'wlan0',
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<dgfdfdf> dsddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<dgfdfdf> dsddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<dgfdfdf> dsddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<dgfdfdf> dsddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<dgfdfdf> dsddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<kocis> hi
<dgfdfdf> dsddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<dgfdfdf> dsddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<kocis> è italiano qui?
<dgfdfdf> dsddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<dgfdfdf> dsddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<dgfdfdf> dsddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<kocis> scusate
<kocis> ?
<kocis> che comando ci vuole per
<kocis> mettere i permessi
<kocis> giusti a files e cartelle chmod
<kocis> con un solo comando
<kocis> chmod se metto la -R
<kocis> recursive si sfascia tutto
<kocis> ?
<enzotib> kocis: stai attento
<enzotib> kocis: non farlo su files di sistema
<kocis> c'è plesk panel 10 sul server
<kocis> centos 5
<enzotib> kocis: qui si parla solo di ubuntu
<davide_> exit
<Fee> O
<kocis> ma è uguale il comando dai
<kocis> :(
<enzotib> kocis: vai sul canale di centos, o sul canale di linux, allora
<kocis> e qual'è?
<enzotib> kocis: non lo so
<kocis> ok
<kocis> grazie
<kocis> ciao
<DoctorD90> Ragazzi, per lubunu, esiste una minimal che non installa mille pacchetti inutili? Tipo chrome xD ?
<enzotib> !minimal | DoctorD90
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'minimal'
<enzotib> uhm
<enzotib> !minimale | DoctorD90
<ubot-it> DoctorD90: Installazione minimale di Ubuntu : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<enzotib> DoctorD90: la base di ubuntu, lubuntu e tutte le *buntu è uguale
<DoctorD90> Si enzo, ubuntu, io dico per Lubuntu :)
<DoctorD90> Ah ok
<DoctorD90> Ottimo grz ^^
<DoctorD90> Enzo stop! Ho detto una corbelleria xP
<DoctorD90> X minimale intende scaricare tutto da rete
<DoctorD90> Io vorrei avere la distro già fatta, ma  senza tutte le app
<enzotib> DoctorD90: la minimale ha bisogno della rete e installa il minimo indispensabile, poi decidi tu cosa aggiungere
<DoctorD90> Appunto, non la sapevo questa diffetenza :P sorry
<DoctorD90> (io odio dover stare collegato ad internet pure per l'installazione)
<DoctorD90> Quindi devo cercare l'alternative?
<enzotib> non credo esistanto
<DoctorD90> Ah lol....
<enzotib> poi boh
<DoctorD90> L'unica allora magari è usare la mininale, installare quello che vojo, e farmi un cd personalizzato?
<DoctorD90> Che dici?
<enzotib> può essere un'idea
<DoctorD90> Uhm
<enzotib> !info bootcd
<ubot-it> bootcd (source: bootcd): run your system from cd without need for disks. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.28 (quantal), package size 64 kB, installed size 256 kB
<enzotib> !info bootcd-backup
<ubot-it> bootcd-backup (source: bootcd): tools to backup a Debian or alien Linux installation. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.28 (quantal), package size 43 kB, installed size 197 kB
<DoctorD90> Ma la minimale scarica da sola tutto, o mi fa scegliere cosa scaricare?
<DoctorD90> Comunque sono ufficialmente passato da xu a lubuntu xP devo dirlo a FabioNet xP
<enzotib> DoctorD90: la parte base fa da sola, poi mi pare che alla fine ti chiede quale insieme di pacchetti scaricare, sistema desktop, laptop, server di posta, etc.
<DoctorD90> Quindi posso eliminare
<enzotib> DoctorD90: e tu puoi selezionare o deselezionare i vari gruppi
<DoctorD90> Chrome,.i giochi
<DoctorD90> Anke se 10pacchetti onestamente magari faccio prima a disinstallarli e installare quello che vojo....
<DoctorD90> Il gioco non vale tanto la candela magari
<enzotib> infatti
<DoctorD90> Meglio Abiword o Libreoffice?
<enzotib> il preferisco libreoffice
<enzotib> io*
<DoctorD90> Ah visto che finalmente posso chiederlo in italiano, volevo se possibile qualche chiatimrnto su 2 comandi
<DoctorD90> Si, ma le differenze principali quali sono?:)
<enzotib> de che?
<DoctorD90> Tra abi e libre
<DoctorD90> (il chiarimento che vorrei sui comandi è la differenza tra i vari atp: remove, autoremove, clean, purge e l'altro purge, se possibile ;)  )
<DoctorD90> !users
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'users'
<mibofra> DoctorD90, well che cerchi?
<DoctorD90> Ah  lol, cs è differente xP
<onebitxajax> !chat | DoctorD90
<ubot-it> DoctorD90: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<onebitxajax> mmmm pensavo che dicesse qualcosa del tipo
<DoctorD90> Mibofra, la differenza dei comandi atp
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: se cerchi un po di gente per chattare entra su #ubuntu-it-chat
<DoctorD90> One ho solo scritto un comando xD
<mibofra> DoctorD90, apt XD
<DoctorD90> No xD sto cercando di migliorare le conoscenze da autodidatta xD
<DoctorD90> Oddio e cosa ho scritto? :0
<DoctorD90> Lol atp xD
<DoctorD90> Comunque, mibofra, volevo capire bn la differenza tra clean, autoclean, autoremove, ed i purge
<onebitxajax> !bash
<ubot-it> bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<onebitxajax> !comandi | DoctorD90
<ubot-it> DoctorD90: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<mibofra> DoctorD90, clean fa la pulizia di apt e pacchetti che non utilizzi più, autoclean il tutto ma in modo automatico
<mibofra> autoremove, rimuove i pacchetti superflui (orfani per lo più)
<mibofra> e purge, elimina librerie/eseguibili + file di configurazione (non dalla home però)
<mibofra> DoctorD90, spe che vedo se c'è il wiki ad hoc
<mibofra> !apt
<ubot-it> apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<mibofra> ecco :)
<DoctorD90> One grazie! La prima la cercavo proprio xD
<DoctorD90> Uh...ecco
<DoctorD90> E cm era il purge x eliminare (o meno) anche i file d configurazione?
<mibofra> si
<DoctorD90> Si vabbe ma dai xD la cerco su google.it e me l'ha sempre restituita in inglese xD lol xD
<DoctorD90> Comunque come fa autoclean a sapere qualipuò eliminare?
<DoctorD90> Ma a cosa serve tenere i file .deb nella cartella apt una volta installati?
<DoctorD90> Grz mibofra! :) idem one :) grz ad entrambi
<jester-> DoctorD90: a prendere spazio ma si libera con sudo apt-get clean
<DoctorD90> No, intendevo se serviva a qualche cosa, tipo reinstallarlo o simile
<DoctorD90> :)
<DoctorD90> Ok quindi posso usarlo l'autoclean sul server
<DoctorD90> Io sul server ho fatto sto mini script:
<DoctorD90> http://pastebin.com/Vb1PN429
<DoctorD90> E visto che ho la possibilità di capire le cose in ita, chiedevo xP
<mibofra> LOL DoctorD90 quello script è una bomba XD
<DoctorD90> XD si?
<DoctorD90> Davvero?
<DoctorD90> Peccato che da ssh se crasho s stoppa xD e non ricordo mai cm lanciarlo n bg
<DoctorD90> Per questo chiedevo, non vorrei che quel cosetto facesse danni xD
<Davide_> ciao
<Davide_> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare? grazie
<DoctorD90> !qualcuno | Davide_
<ubot-it> Davide_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<DoctorD90> Di pure ^^
<Davide_> dunque...ho appena installato ubuntu su pentium 4 1.6  1.28 di ram formattando totalmente xp
<mibofra> e?
<Davide_> quando lo avvio mi chede la password normalmente
<Davide_> mi carica il desktop ed è completamente vuoto!
<Davide_> senza barra e senza icone...praticamente impossibile muovermi :-(
<Davide_> cosa dovri fare?
<Davide_> sono novello di ubuntu
<uait> ciao a tutti, scusate per vedere quanto spazio ho, cosa devo fare? perche se faccio proprietà di c mi compaiono sempre 30 gb, anche se cancello o installo programmi
<onebitxajax> uait: di c???????????!??!??!?
<uait> si
<onebitxajax> uait: lo sai che stai usando linux? e che su linux non ce c
<uait> vabbe, si chiama vistaos
<uait> quello intendo
<onebitxajax> uait: apri teminale e dicgita
<onebitxajax> uait: du -h
<uait> ok
<uait> l'ultimo dato è quello che ho a disposizione?
<onebitxajax> uait: non so perche non so nemmeno cosa vedi
<onebitxajax> !paste | uait
<ubot-it> uait: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<uait> ok
<onebitxajax> -,-
<Davide_> dopo aver installato ubuntu, non mi visualizza barra e icone sul desktop!
<Davide_> cosa fare?
<onebitxajax> Davide_: strano davvero. prova a reinstallare
<onebitxajax> io non uso ubuntu ma kubuntu, quindi posso aiuyrati poco
<onebitxajax> Davide_: la conbinazione di tasti alt+T, fa uscire qualcosa?
<Davide_> provo ora!
<Davide_> sto riavviando...un attimo e provo!
<mibofra> Davide_, sembra un problema del decoratore di finestre...
<Davide_> dunque se faccio ctrl+alt+t compare il terminale
<Davide_> se faccio alt+t  non compare nulla
<Davide_> niente non appare ne barra ne icone!
<onebitxajax> Davide_: allora pri terminale
<onebitxajax> Davide_: sudo apt-get install --resinstall ubuntu-desktop
<onebitxajax> e aspetta
<Davide_> ok provo!
<onebitxajax> Davide_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<mibofra> Davide_, sudo apt-get install --reinstall compiz unity && unity
<Davide_> mi dice: la reinstallazione di ubuntu desktop non è possibile, non può essesere scaricato
<onebitxajax> !paste | Dix78
<ubot-it> Dix78: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<onebitxajax> incolla cosa dice
<Dix78> onebitxajax attento al tab :)
<onebitxajax> Davide_: sei connesso a internet?
<onebitxajax> Dix78: yes giusto
<onebitxajax> Dix78: ho il grilletto facile :°°°°°D
<onebitxajax> !paste| Davide_
<ubot-it> Davide_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Davide_> connesso con un altro pc dato che il mio di ubuntu non me lo permette
<onebitxajax> Davide_: allora e' per questo che non puoi installare ubuntu-desktop
<onebitxajax> Davide_: puoi connetterlo tramite lan?
<Davide_> dovrei scollegare il pc con qui sto scrivendo e collegare il pc ubuntu
<onebitxajax> Davide_: allora, meglio se rifai l'installazione.
<onebitxajax> hai qualche fai che hai salvato?
<Davide_> per i file ho tutto salvato su hd quindi no problem
<onebitxajax> Davide_: via, rifai l'installazione da zero. se si ripete il problema allora e' qualcosa di importnate
<onebitxajax> che non dipende da una isntallazione andata male, perche puo essere
<Davide_> ok provo a reinstallare ubuntu solo una cosa però
<Davide_> durante l' installazione mi chiede spazio necessario sul disco e collegamento internet
<onebitxajax> Davide_: si
<Davide_> lo spazio su disco no problem...il collegamento internet non lo rileva
<onebitxajax> Davide_: attacca lan
<Davide_> cioè mi mette una bella X grigia sulla voce internet
<onebitxajax> Davide_: oppure se ha wifi vedi se riconocce le reti
<onebitxajax> Davide_: attacca lan durante installazione, e' la cosa piu semplice
<onebitxajax> Davide_: digli pure di scaricare gli aggiornamenti
<Davide_> il mio collegamento è con il cavo eternet
<Davide_> oppure posso tramite usb
<onebitxajax> Davide_: ciioe tu attacchi il cavo ma lui dice che nn sei connesso?
<Davide_> se attacco il cavo mi dice che sono connesso
<onebitxajax> Davide_: allora usa il cavo, no?
<Davide_> ok provo con cavo ethernet
<Davide_> mi chiede inoltre se voglio installare terze parti...che faccio?
<onebitxajax> Davide_: digli si, sono i driver che non sono open source. tranquillo digli si
<Davide_> ok!
<Davide_> allora provo a reinstallare con cavo internet connesso!
<onebitxajax> Davide_: rinstallazioen pulita, con formattazione
<onebitxajax> Davide_: non fare il ripristino, ok?
<Davide_> cioè...me lo chiede durante l' installazione?
<onebitxajax> Davide_: certo, quando ti dice, dove vuoi installare il sistema
<onebitxajax> !installazione | Davide_
<ubot-it> Davide_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<onebitxajax> Davide_: il primo link, guardalo
<Davide_> ok...grazie!
<onebitxajax> Davide_: al punto tipo installazione  scegli altro
<giu23cmCT> salve a tutti
<gu23_CT> ce nessuno?
<onebitxajax> gu23_CT: si io ci sono
<gu23_CT> ciao one
<jester-> !nessuno | gu23_CT
<ubot-it> gu23_CT: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<onebitxajax> cia guest
<gu23_CT> mi sembra giusto ubot
<onebitxajax> gu23_CT: va beh :)
<gu23_CT> domanda tecnica:
<gu23_CT> quanto è sicuro ubuntu durante una chat irc??
<onebitxajax> gu23_CT: quanto una sardina aperta e mangiata?
<jester-> gu23_CT: quanto sono sicuri gli altri sistemi
<onebitxajax> gu23_CT: spiegati meglio
<gu23_CT> allora è più o meno sicuro dei sistemi winzoz
<onebitxajax> gu23_CT: per esempio adesso 'e visibile il tuo ip. ma lo e' visibile anche se usassi windws. perche e' una cosa di freenode. Percio devi attuare delle modifica alla tua connessioen afreenode
<onebitxajax> gu23_CT: che son linux sono 4 comandi. con windows non saprei
<onebitxajax> gu23_CT: quindi reputo ubuntu piu sicutro di windows
<onebitxajax> capito?
<gu23_CT> sono difficili questi 4 comandi?
<onebitxajax> gu23_CT: no
<ugone> onebitxajax, :-)
<onebitxajax> gu23_CT: tu a cosa ti riferisci con sicuro?
<onebitxajax> ugone: CIAO!
<gu23_CT> mi riferisco alla possibilità di entrare nel mio sistema
<gu23_CT> quali porte dover controllare, eccc...
<onebitxajax> gu23_CT: beh con 1 solo comado sotto ubuntu, puoi blindare la tua macchina. anche il piu grande hacker puo entraci
<gu23_CT> non so, esiste un firewall per linux o non ce ne di bisogno
<onebitxajax> gu23_CT: anche se l'ip e' visibile o la dai in pubblico
<onebitxajax> gu23_CT: con windows invece almeno, almeno, devi avere un antivirus e un firewall
<onebitxajax> gu23_CT: quindi reputo ubuntu piu sicuro di windows
<onebitxajax> gu23_CT: ubuntu 1 comando
<onebitxajax> gu23_CT: windows fireall +virus
<gu23_CT> si, questo si
<gu23_CT> sono daccordo
<gu23_CT> ma per esmpio, come dici tu, per "blindarlo"
<gu23_CT> che fare?
<onebitxajax> gu23_CT: e' semplice . aprui teminale e digita questo comando
<gu23_CT> si
<jester-> gu23_CT: non farsi ke seghe mentali
<ugone> ovviamente spegnere il pc e metterlo in cassaforte
<jester-> e ingaggiare un vigilante
<onebitxajax> gu23_CT: sudo iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT&& sudo iptables -P INPUT DROP
<onebitxajax> gu23_CT: fine
<gu23_CT> che tradotto in parole povere, farebbe...
<onebitxajax> jester-: ugone un po di sicurezza, non vuoldire essere me
<ugone> onebitxajax, spiega anche cosa fanno i comandi
<jester-> non c'è pc sicuro anche se spento
<ugone> :-)
<onebitxajax> gu23_CT: qualsiasi connessione dall'esterno e' bloccata
<onebitxajax> qualsiasi connessione dall'esterno e' accetta solo se e' stata richiesta dal tuo pc
<gu23_CT> signori, ovviamente non stiamo parlando di sicurezza assoluta
<jester-> ti inculano coi biscotti e i troiani
<onebitxajax> jester-: non e' vero
<onebitxajax> jester-: a nzi vero
<gu23_CT> ...e ki li mangia i biscotti, jester ;)
<onebitxajax> jester-: ma lui vuole sicurezza s chat, e questa basta e avanzaper tutto
<jester-> leggi cookies
<jester-> la sicurezza dipende dal server
<gu23_CT> si, il server
<onebitxajax> aspe
<gu23_CT> casomai non fa entrare il tipo non sicuro, no
<onebitxajax> gu23_CT: questo comando non , ripeto non va bene se hai un server
<onebitxajax> questo comando e' per un pc normale uso nomrale, di utente normale
<gu23_CT> ma permett di chattare con altri, giusto?
<onebitxajax> gu23_CT: si
<gu23_CT> ok
<gu23_CT> tnk u
<onebitxajax> gu23_CT: ti permetti di usare tutto quelo che vuoi
<jester-> gu23_CT: dalla chat max ti becca l'ip poi usa altri strumenti per provare ad entrare se è un idiota che entra nei pc di utenti nirali
<onebitxajax> gu23_CT: ma se per esempio da un'alto pc vuoi accedere in consivisione al tuo pc. questo non ti aiuta
<onebitxajax> condivisione*
<onebitxajax> cmq ha ragione jester- , ora che ci penso. Tu dovvresti avere il modem che fa da filtro
<jester-> nel pc collegato a internet non lasci dati sensibili, se li hai
<onebitxajax> a meno che tu non usi la pennetta internet, sei gia blindato. devi soolo configurare il modem
<gu23_CT> no, nessun dato
<jester-> e allora che ti frega
<gu23_CT> giusto per conoscere
<jester-> da terminale fai who e vedi se sei da solo
<gu23_CT> ma qualcuno di voi è riuscito ad entrare  in altro pc da ip
<onebitxajax> jester-: ma se entrano col tuo stesso utente, non lo sai:D
<onebitxajax> gu23_CT: no io mai
<jester-> oppure usi etherape ma occhio che la paranoia è un brutto cliente
<jester-> onebitxajax: ne vedi 2 o 3
<onebitxajax> jester-: ne vedo 7 con il mio stesso utente :°°°°D
<gu23_CT> ahahaha, allora cerchiamo di evitare
<gu23_CT> ma 7 in server diversi, no?
<jester-> dipende da quanta roba stai usando
<onebitxajax> gu23_CT: no tranqui
<jester-> fra_dolcino: adesso arrivi? ieri era il giorno delle benedizione
<gu23_CT> benvenuto dolciniano
<fra_dolcino> :)
<fra_dolcino> ciao jester- sai com'è ero intento a pregare per i vostri peccati
<jester-> lol
<uait> ciao a tutti
<uait> scusate, come faccio a vedere quanto spazio ho su disco, xke da vistaos (c) sia se installo, sia se disinstallo mi compare sempre 30gb
<davide_> raga- devo inserire degli alias quale è il file che devo aprire per inserire gli alias
<onebitxajax> uait: ti ho gia risposto
<onebitxajax> davide_: nella tua home .bashrc
<onebitxajax> uait: apri terminale du -h
<uait> ah si scusa
<onebitxajax> uait: ed e' normale che compare 30gb
<uait> ma dovevo mangiare e ho dimenticato
<uait> asp
<onebitxajax> non stai installando li
<mibofra> ciao uait :)
<uait> ciao
<uait> e incollo su pastebin?
<onebitxajax> si
<uait> ecco :) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5667334/
<onebitxajax> uait: colpa mia
<onebitxajax> uait: df -h
<onebitxajax> non du -h
<onebitxajax> uait: df -h
<mibofra> uait, è normale, i dati non vengono cancellati definitivamente quando li cestini, sono invece in attesa di sovrascrittura XD
<uait> ah ok, quindi metto df -h?
<jester-> e il cestino va svuotato
<uait> si, ma non cambia mai niente
<jester-> e la cache apt pulita
<onebitxajax> uait: si vediamo df
<uait> ma il fatto è che tipo 3-4 giorni fa si era bloccato e aveva detto spazio su disco insufficiente
<uait> quando invece compare sempre 30gb
<Davide__> Salve a  tutti
<onebitxajax> uait: incolla df -h
<uait> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5667346/
<Davide__> Per risolvere un problema con i portachiavi a chi devo chiedere?
<onebitxajax> uait: allora dice che hai suato il 51% del disco. e che e' totale 12 gb
<onebitxajax> che sono pochini
<onebitxajax> Davide__: chiedi qui
<uait> quindi ho ancora 6gb?
<onebitxajax> 5.2
<uait> vabbe ok
<onebitxajax> uait: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<onebitxajax> Davide__: scrivi qui la tua domand ao il tuo problema
<uait> vabbe ok fatto grazie
<uait> adesso passiamo alle cose serie xD
<uait> allora, vorrei formattare un pc con windows xp e lubuntu installato
<uait> come devo fare?
<onebitxajax> uait: spiegati meglio. vuoi spiattarlo tutto'
<uait> si
<uait> levare tutto tutto tutto
<Davide__> Buongiorno, vorrei porvi un quesito
<onebitxajax> uait: beh e leva tutto. dove sta il rpoblema?
<Davide__> Perchè il portachiavi si sblocca senza password?
<onebitxajax> Davide__: cioe?
<uait> vorrei proprio formattare, come si fa?
<Davide__> io accendo ubuntu, lui mi chiede la passw per lo sblocco e usare il SO
<uait> no cancellare i programmi levare entrambi i sistemi operativi
<onebitxajax> uait: durante l'installazione gli dici "spiattellami tuttooooooooooooooooooooooo"
<Davide__> io semplicemente clicco annulla
<Davide__> poi di nuovo annulla
<uait> ma che sta dicendo?? ahah
<onebitxajax> uait: ce l'opzione che ti permette di formattare tutto il disco
<onebitxajax> Davide__: si
<Davide__> e allla terza volta mi appare una finestra simile ma che riguarda la connessione
<Davide__> clicco sulla x di chiusura finestra ed ecco che ho bypassato tutto usando il SO
<Davide__> E' normnale?
<onebitxajax> Davide__: ma questo dopo aver effettuato il login di utente?
<Davide__> il login non me lo chiede mai.
<onebitxajax> Davide__: allora cosa bypassa di preciso?
<onebitxajax> Davide__: anzi ti spiego
<onebitxajax> Davide__: quella password al portaciavi te la chiede per recuperare la chiave della wifi, quando tu gli dici annulla. lui prova a richiedertela di nuovo. tu gli dici annulla.alora ti propone di scriverla tu a mano. tu gli dici annulla. non fa niente
<onebitxajax> Davide__: il sistema indipendendetemente da questo e' aperto e funzionante
<Davide__> ok
<onebitxajax> Davide__: questa e' una normale procedura per recuperar la pass della wifi
<Davide__> ma allora come faccio a mettere una qualsiasi sicurezza al So?
<Davide__> Accendo il pc e non mi chiede nulla
<Davide__> Forse mi sono spiegato male
<onebitxajax> Davide__: http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1987&Itemid=229
<Davide__> Se non sono a casa e qualcuno vuole usare il mio portatile, ..........ok
<onebitxajax> Davide__: alla fine metti automatico a off
<onebitxajax> Davide__: si tu vorresti che quando si accende il pc chieda la password , vero?
<Davide__> vado a consultarmi al link che mi hai dato, grazie.
<Davide__> Esatto
<onebitxajax> Davide__: egui il link alla fine metti automatico a off :)
<Davide__> Grazie e alla prox.
<onebitxajax> prego non ce diche :D
<akis24> ciao
<giona1960> SALVE
<onebitxajax> giona1960: ciao
<giona1960> ho preparato una pen drive con la versione slax di ubuntu ma sono riuscito ad usarlo solo una volta...poi non mi funziona piu' dov'è che sbaglio ?
<giona1960> mi esce la schermata nera...con tutte le scritte...la ghiera che gira e poi null'altro....
<onebitxajax> giona1960: riafalla
<onebitxajax> giona1960: puo essere che si e' masterizzata male la pennetta
<enzotib> slax ubuntu? M
<onebitxajax> enzotib: o,o
<giona1960> eilà enzo...ciao
<giona1960> insomma cari amici sto trovando un sacco di difficoltà....
<onebitxajax> giona1960: riafalla
<onebitxajax> giona1960: puo essere che si e' masterizzata male la pennetta
<giona1960> pensate che con slax sono riuscito perfino a collegarmi ad internet a mezzo wifi...incredibile...su un nitebook acer aspire....
<giona1960> a proprosito, perdonatemi se divago...siccome non mi funzionano piu' diverse lettere della tastiera
<giona1960> sto usando infatti una tastiera esterna....
<giona1960> come posso utilizzare la funzione luminosità data dal tasto fn + altro tasto ?
<mibofra> giona1960, ma usare il controllo della luminosità sotto impostazioni di sistema?
<giona1960> xp non lo prevede...
<giona1960> di luminosità non si parla da nessuna parte...
<giona1960> sto perdendo la vista....
<giona1960> com'è possibile che non ci sia un'alternativa ?
<onebitxajax> giona1960: sei a un passo dal siluro cosmico
<giona1960> ????
<enzotib> cmq slax non èargomento di questa chat
<giona1960> giusto...
<giona1960> enzo ha ragione...
<giona1960> ritorno ordunque a canossa....
<giona1960> che versione di ubuntu mi suggerite per questo netbook acer aspire one....?
<onebitxajax> giona1960:  si sta revisionando le leggi d freenode riguardo flood, troll, spam, flame, lame. Si vuole bannare a vita chi vuole fare queste cose
<onebitxajax> giona1960: elenca specifiche tecniche
<giona1960> intel atom
<giona1960> cpu n450
<giona1960> 1.66 ghz
<giona1960> 0,99 ghz di ram
<giona1960> so windows xp
<onebitxajax> giona1960: ne mancano ancora di specifiche
<onebitxajax> giona1960: torno tra un po
<giona1960> che proviamo a metterci sempre da pendrive ?
<onebitxajax> [16:23:31] < onebitxajax> giona1960: elenca specifiche tecniche
<onebitxajax> [16:28:33] < onebitxajax> giona1960: torno tra un po
<giona1960> ok
<giona1960> statt bbuon...
<onebitxajax> Davide__: come sei riuscito?
<Davide__> sono andato al link che mi hai postato prima, quello dell'istituto majorana
<Davide__> ma non ci sono riuscito
<Davide__> la mia versione di ubuntu non ha il pulsante in alto a dx che dicevano nelle guide
<Davide__> e anche nelle videoguide delle vecchie versioni  non ho trovato soluzione
<onebitxajax> Davide__: allora che hai fatto :D
<Davide__> mi dicedvano di cercare la finestra delle impostazioni di sistema
<Davide__> ma non c'è!
<Davide__> la mia versione è la 10.04
<DoctorD90> Giona1960
<DoctorD90> Lubuntu
<onebitxajax> Davide__: ma hai risolto?
<Davide__> no
<Davide__> non trovo sta benedetta finestra da dove fare quello che dicono nelkle videoguide
<DoctorD90> Io ce l'ho con xubuntu, ma vedo che lubuntu è migliorato molto
<DoctorD90> Lol
<Davide__> Cantaro diceva di cercare una finestra di accesso
<DoctorD90> Onebit, posso disturbarti x 'sicurezza server'? XP
<Davide__> passando da sistema
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: chiedi qui
<onebitxajax> Davide__: non hai nessuna icona a forma di ingranaggio?
<Davide__> no, ho solo il cerchio con la linea verticale per spegnere il portatile
<Davide__> volevo aggiungerlo quello a forma di ingranaggio ma tra le applicazioni non lpè'ho trovato
<DoctorD90> Cm setto un mini antiddoss x un server znc/eggdrop/www ?
<onebitxajax> Davide__: in alto a destra premi il pulsante poi scrivi imposta
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: googla iptabless ddsos
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: googla iptables ddos
<DoctorD90> Si one, per questo chiedevo a te
<onebitxajax> Davide__: in alto a sinistra premi il pulsante poi scrivi imposta
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: la pappa pronta, nada. ci ho messo 3 giorni per imparare almeno spendici 2 oe :P
<onebitxajax> ore*
<onebitxajax> e cmq
<onebitxajax> !chat | DoctorD90
<ubot-it> DoctorD90: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: sono anche di la, seguiamo le regole :)
<DoctorD90> Solo che usando znc non vorrei che un utente lagga, si riconnetta 3-4 volte e viene bannato xP
<DoctorD90> Sisi, ma perché? Qui è solo ubuntu desktop? XD
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: no qui e' solo assistenza problemi ubuntu
<onebitxajax> :D
<DoctorD90> Appunto xD ubuntu server xD problema sicurezza xD
<DoctorD90> Davvero non va bene?
<onebitxajax> mmmmm penso chee' meglio di la, almeno penso
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: a parte che il tuo problema, nessuno te lo risolve. perche ' una cosa specifica per il tuo caso
<onebitxajax> non e' un malfunzionamento
<DoctorD90> Ahok, se così arrivo
<onebitxajax> Davide__: risolto?
<onebitxajax> Davide__: cerca impostazioni di sistema, o una cosa del genere
<DoctorD90> Ah allora problema in quel senso,ah okok
<Davide__> in alto a dx col tasto dx mi da uan fuinestra con aggiungi al pannello, ma tra le varie possibilità non c'è quella che dici tu
<onebitxajax> Davide__: in alto a sinistra, tasto sx
<leosacc> giorno a tutti
<onebitxajax> leosacc: ciao
<Davide__> in alto a sx ho applicazioni Risorse Sistema
<onebitxajax> Davide__: Sistema
<Davide__> e nessuna delle 3 apre una finestra con dentro elencato
<onebitxajax> !image| Davide__
<ubot-it> Davide__: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<onebitxajax> Davide__: fai stamp
<Davide__> l'hai vista?
<onebitxajax> Davide__: no
<Davide__> come faccio a fartela vedere?
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<onebitxajax> Davide__: vai in alto a sinistra , menu Sistema, cerca impostazioni
<Davide__> ci rinuncio
<Davide__> ho fatto la foto e non so come mandarterla
<Davide__> vado dove dici tu e non trovo quelllo che mi chiedi
<onebitxajax> Davide__: devi salvarla sul pc e poi caricarla sul sito che ti ho lincato
<Davide__> ci voirrebbe una videocamera con uno specchio
<onebitxajax> !image | Davide__
<ubot-it> Davide__: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Davide__> come si mette un collegamento?
<Davide__> caricarla ci riesco ma poi mi perdo
<akis24> davide_:  apri il link carichi l'immagine e poi premi sub-mit
<Davide__> mi chiede un'email
<onebitxajax> Davide__: http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<onebitxajax> questo linkl
<onebitxajax> Nickname non e' email
<Davide__> é arrivata?
<akis24> davide_: no
<akis24> davide_: allora carica immagine spunta la casella " I agree to Imagebin's " premi " submit " ti si apre la pagina con l'immagine postata copi e incolli il link qui
<Davide__> http://imagebin.org/252406
<akis24> davide_:  bene
<Davide__> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<akis24> e ora a onebitxajax  l'ardua sentenza :)
<onebitxajax> Davide__: schermata di accesso
<Davide__> l'avevo già tentata sta carta, ma cmq riproviamo
<onebitxajax> Davide__: fai screen
<Davide__> ?? ke devo fare??
<onebitxajax> Davide__: stessa procedura di adesso. fammi vedere cosa vedi
<Davide__> ah ok
<onebitxajax> screen = stamp = fai foto e salvala e metti qui link cosi vedo cosa vedi
<Davide__> ok opk il tempo di fare tutto
<Davide__> http://imagebin.org/252408
<Davide__> http://imagebin.org/252408
<onebitxajax> Davide__: eccolo li
<Davide__> dove?
<onebitxajax> clika su mostra la schermata per scegliere
<onebitxajax> mostrare la chermata per scegliere
<Davide__> fatto
<onebitxajax> spuntalo e sei apposto
<onebitxajax> fine :D
<onebitxajax> reboot e fai test
<Davide__> quindi ora riavviando in teoria mi chiede
<Davide__> ok riavvio e vi faccio sapere
<onebitxajax> provare per credere
<Davide__> ok, mi chiede sempre la password adesso
<onebitxajax> :)
<Davide__> ci 6 ancoira onebit?
 * onebitxajax festeggia
<Davide__> ok
 * onebitxajax offre a bere a tutti
<Davide__> scusate ma non conosco le faccine mimetizzate dai caratteri ortografici
<Davide__> cmq mi sbronzo assieme a voi
<onebitxajax> :) <- felice
<alfonso88> ragazzi posso avere delle informazioni?
<onebitxajax> no
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Davide__> ah aha hha
<onebitxajax> alfonso88: dai solo perche sono di buon umore, chiedi pure
<alfonso88> onebitxajax
<Davide__> Ciao a tutti e grazie per l'aiuto e la pazuienza
<alfonso88> ma mo tessa mettr è pall mocc??
<alfonso88> :)
<onebitxajax> Davide__: alla prox
<onebitxajax> alfonso88: nn ho apito nad
<Davide__> off
<onebitxajax> alfonso88: nn ho capito nada
<alfonso88> chi mi aiuta?
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<onebitxajax> alfonso88: chiedi
<alfonso88> oltre sto tizio non c'è nessuno così umile? :)
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmmmmm
<onebitxajax> alfonso88: si sta revisionando le leggi d freenode riguardo flood, troll, spam, flame, lame. Si vuole bannare a vita chi vuole  fare queste cose
<alfonso88> -.-"
<alfonso88> uà una chat di supporto e nessuno ti aiuta wow
<akis24> alfonso88:  se poni la domanda magari ti si aiuta...
<onebitxajax> [17:32:21] < alfonso88> oltre sto tizio non c'è nessuno così umile? :)
<onebitxajax> alfonso88: se ti metti pure a sceglierechi ti aiuta
<onebitxajax> alfonso88: si sta revisionando le leggi d freenode riguardo flood, troll, spam, flame, lame. Si vuole bannare a vita chi vuole  fare queste cose
<DoctorD90> Lol
<alfonso88> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alfonso88> O:O
<alfonso88> cmq volevo sapere se potevo installare i driver del netbook su ubuntu
<alfonso88> però sul sito ci sono solo quelli di windows 7
<akis24> alfonso88:  quali driver ?
<alfonso88> scheda wifi
<alfonso88> scheda video
<alfonso88> e tutti gli altri
<akis24> alfonso88:  i driver se hai installato ubuntu gia' in buona parte sono a posto in ogni caso se guardi bene hai la possibilita' di installare driver video ecc
<onebitxajax> alfonso88: se il tuo produttore nn li fornisce, devi installare quelli open
<onebitxajax> open source
<alfonso88> nono riporta solo quelli di windows 7
<akis24> alfonso88: evidentemente il costruttore del netbook non  rilascia driver per linux  ma questo non significa che non si possano installare altri ovvero quelli opensource
<alfonso88> boh rgazzi io perciò sono qui prima di fare un casino voglio chiedere :)
<onebitxajax> alfonso88: hai provato la live?
<alfonso88> live?
<onebitxajax> !live | alfonso88
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<onebitxajax> !iso | alfonso88
<ubot-it> alfonso88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<onebitxajax> !release | alfonso88
<ubot-it> alfonso88: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<onebitxajax> alfonso88: scarica e prova ubuntu sul tuo pc
<onebitxajax> !usb | alfonso88
<ubot-it> alfonso88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<onebitxajax> alfonso88: masterizza ubuntu su  pen usb e prova
<alfonso88> ma girerebbe bene con un netbook da 2gb di ram?
<akis24> alfonso88:  live si intende la versione che si installa su cd o dvd  o pendrive che sia  e poi la si esegue da disco o altro per testare il tutto
<akis24> alfonso88:  si dovrebbe girare bene ma come detto sopra... prova
<akis24> alfonso88:  esempioi per i driver guarda bene qui : http://imagebin.org/252417
<akis24> alfonso88:  e cosi via ..
<alfonso88> e raga ma se poi andasse male non saprei come uscirne perchè dopo non ho il cd di windows 7
<akis24> alfonso88: usando la live non installi nulla al massimo riavvi e nulla di piu'...
<alfonso88> va beh ja fa niente xd
<fra_dolcino> ciao, ho un netbook con due utenti, entrambi amministratori, da uno dei due non riesco a spegnere il computer, quando clicco arresta torna alla pagina login, se provo a spegnere dalla pagina login, non fa nulla, rimane lì
<URUS> estra in uno
<URUS> sudo su root
<URUS> shutdown -h 0
<fra_dolcino> URUS ok, lo uso, però vorrei poterlo fare anche dall'interfaccia grafica
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<fra_dolcino> da un utente riesco a farlo dall'altro no, sarà un problema di permessi?
<URUS> leosacc: ciao
<URUS> fra_dolcino: forse non hai terminato la sessione
<fra_dolcino> URUS, una volta terminata la sessione, se clicco il tasto arresta, non succede nulla, non si spegne
<URUS> fra_dolcino: capisco perfettamente quello che vuoi dire
<URUS> capita anche a me
<URUS> ma solo quando uso il comando sudo su root
<URUS> invece di usare quello mentre fai le tue cose
<URUS> usa
<URUS> sudo su
<URUS> capito ?
<_FabioNET_> raga c'è un modo per allineare correttamente le icone sul desktop in lubuntu? mi si scompigliano di continuo xD
<URUS> destro odina per nome
<_FabioNET_> uhmm provo
<URUS> .
<panda-pc> salve a tutti, ho installato dei fonts su ubuntu 12.04 lts. aprendo chrome o firefox il carattere è cambiato, dev'essersi sovrascritto il carattere base... qualche suggerimento?
<panda-pc> Installando dei nuovi font su ubuntu 12.04 ho inavvertitamente cambiato anche il font base di chrome, firefox, e anche di alcuni documenti di excell... dev'essersi sovrascritto il file del font di base che adesso non so come ripristinare... qualche idea' ho provato a cambiare font e riavviare ma niente...
<panda-pc> ?
<darioromanista> salve ho un grande problema col partizionamento
<darioromanista> ho delle logiche che non mi fa eliminare
<darioromanista> ma posso solo formattare in vari formati
<darioromanista> io ddevo eliminarle e mi dice che devo smontare le logiche con numero sup a sda5
<darioromanista> ma sono gia smontate
<darioromanista> risolto
<panda-pc> Installando dei nuovi font su ubuntu 12.04 ho inavvertitamente cambiato anche il font base di chrome, firefox, e anche di alcuni documenti di excell... dev'essersi sovrascritto il file del font di base che adesso non so come ripristinare... qualche idea?  ho provato anche a cambiare font di chrome e riavviare ma niente...
<panda-pc> dove trovo la cartella dei fonts?
<alfonso88> eccomi di nuovo
<mibofra> ciao HoldenC :)
<alfonso88> c'è qualcuno cosi gentile da aiutarmi?
<mibofra> alfonso88, certo :9
<mibofra> :9
<mibofra> :)
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> dicci :)
<alfonso88> ho installato ubuntu e va benissimo solo che
<alfonso88> non mi funziona il wifi ma solo la lan
<alfonso88> il  wifi la rete la legge solo che quando mi vado a collegare si stacca e mi riesce la finestrella con scritto sono di nuovo offline
<mibofra> alfonso88, che scheda wifi è?
<mibofra> boardcom?
<alfonso88> realtek
<mibofra> uhm, visto se ci sono driver aggiuntivi per lui?
<alfonso88> no non ho visto
<mibofra> "impostazioni di sistema" → "sorgenti software" → tab "driver aggiuntivi"
<alfonso88> i drivers dice che sono privati
<alfonso88> ora sul sito ci sono
<alfonso88> se li scarico?
<mibofra> alfonso88, digli di installarli
<alfonso88> ma nella finestra non escono dicono che sono privati
<alfonso88> vado sul sito e li scarico?
<alfonso88> mo li sta scaricando
<alfonso88> we
<alfonso88> ci sei?
<alfonso88> mi dice che non lo posso installare
<DD3my> Buonanotte a tutti :)
<URUS> DD3my: notte
<mibofra> alfonso88 no ero in bagno torna XD
<uait> ave a tutti
<uait> scusate, ho appena installato ubuntu, ma quando levo il cd non si vede niente, cioè compare la schermata iniziale (asus bla bla) e non carica niente
<uait> che faccio?
<uait> (ho gia provato 2 volte)
 * uait slaps mibofra around with a large fishbot attendendo una risposta
<mibofra> uait, ci sono
<mibofra> uait, provato ad installare con l'opzione nomodoset?
<uait> EH?
<mibofra> LOL senti va a dormire per oggi che ti mando solo in confusione XD
<uait> no dai
<uait> dai parl
<uait> a
<uait> nomodeset, lo ho trovato, sta su altre opzioni
<uait> dai, non fare l'HEBBREO xd parla
<uait> ci clicco??????????????????''
<uait> raga, che faccio????????????????????????
<uait> spunto nomodesest e poi faccio installa????????????
<uait> jester-
<uait> tu mi sai dire come si fa sta nomodeset?
<jester-> uait:
<jester-> uait: da dove
<uait> lubuntu
<uait> lo schermo è nero
<jester-> lubuntu installata?
<uait> mi ha detto mibofra di fare nomodeset
<uait> si
<uait> lo devo reinstallare?
<uait> con nomodeset?
<mibofra> uait, wait
<mibofra> uait, avvi dal cd d'installazione
<uait> ci sono
<jester-> al menu di avvio editi pigiando il tasto "e" e aggiungi nomodeset dopo splash
<mibofra> se ti appare il menù vai direttamente se no premi lo shift sinistro
<mibofra> premi f6
<mibofra> selezione l'opzione nomodoset
<mibofra> esc
<uait> allora fermatevi
<mibofra> e poi avvia lubuntu senza installarlo
<uait> scelgo la lingua sono ancora xD
<jester-> mibofra: se è installata che centra la live
<uait> poi?
<mibofra> jester-, no la deve installare
<mibofra> uait, segui quanto detto sopra
<uait> gia lo ho installato lubuntu
<uait> ma lo schermo e nero
<uait> (quando lo accendo)
<jester-> al menu di avvio editi pigiando il tasto "e" e aggiungi nomodeset dopo splash
<jester-> uait: se non hai winze non vedi il menu tieni pigiato maiusc al boot
<uait> menu di avvio dopo che compare asus??
<jester-> eh
<uait> allora
<uait> ho tenuto premuto e
<uait> e compare boot from atapi cd rom
<uait> no emulation
<uait> boot:
<uait> che devo mettere?
<uait> ma ogni volta che accendo poi devo fare un procedimento complesso?
<jester-> uait: devi premere ripetutamente il tasto shift per vedere il menu
<jester-> non è quello
<uait> e ci sono
<jester-> non centra atapi cdrom
<uait> dopo provo, xke si e bloccato lol
<jester-> devi vedere un menu con dentro ubuntu, sempre che non hai pacioccato la destinazione del bootloader installando
<uait> ahah
<uait> parla potabile
<jester-> che se lo hai messo su partizoine on partirà mai
<uait> quindi quando si accende faccio shift tante volte giusto?
<jester-> eh
<uait> jester-
<uait> il bios deve essere da cd o hd?
<jester-> uait: hai un solo hd?
<uait> e certo
<jester-> uait: allora va bene ache se pria c'è il cd, se non è inserito parte il disco
<uait> quindi lo devo levare dal bios o lo lascio cosi?
<jester-> lascia cosi, sei riuscito a vedere il menu di grub?
<uait> boh
<uait> accendo
<uait> e premo tante volte shift?
<URUS> uait: o canc o f12
<uait> ok
<jester-> URUS: deve vedere il menu grub che centra f2
<URUS> jester-: ops
<akhilleus> unetbootin non mi fa copiare la iso nella chiavetta xkè?
<URUS> akhilleus: che iso è ?
<akhilleus> lubuntu
<akhilleus> ma neppure ubuntu
<akhilleus> da windows riuscivo
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-02
<peppe74> ciao :)
<peppe74> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<DoctorD90> Ciao
<DoctorD90> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<peppe74> dunque... vorrei reimpostare la password di sudo.
<DoctorD90> Ehm
<DoctorD90> La sai?
<DoctorD90> Dimmi di si....
<DoctorD90> Peppe74
<peppe74> conosco quella che devo inserire quando installo qualcosa, ma quando do il comaNDdo sudo non me la accetta
<DoctorD90> ...
<DoctorD90> Ke intendi?
<DoctorD90> prova:    sudo su
<DoctorD90> E t chiederà la pass
<peppe74> ok provo
<DoctorD90> Mettila
<peppe74> un attimo ok?
<DoctorD90> E dimmi se da errore
<peppe74> ok
<DoctorD90> Sisi tranquillo
<peppe74> root@j-K54C:/home/j#                questo è quello che è uscito
<DoctorD90> Ok
<DoctorD90> Ottimo
<DoctorD90> Ora scrivi pwd
<DoctorD90> MI PARE
<DoctorD90> e dovredde chiedere
<DoctorD90> La nuova pass
<DoctorD90> Tu la metti
<DoctorD90> La rimetti, ed è fatta :)
<peppe74> aspè un attimino
<peppe74> ok
<peppe74> fatto
<DoctorD90> Tutto andato?
<DoctorD90> Se non ti ha dato errore
<DoctorD90> Allora sei sereno
<peppe74> vediamo un attimo se funziona
<DoctorD90> Ora per tornare al tuo account
<DoctorD90> Scrivi su nomeaccount
<DoctorD90> Peppe
<DoctorD90> Mi dicono dalla regia che forse ho toppato
<DoctorD90> Un minuto solo
<peppe74> j@j-K54C:~$ su nomeaccount Id «nomeaccount» sconosciuto j@j-K54C:~$ su j Password:  su: Autenticazione non riuscita j@j-K54C:~$        non va
<peppe74> ok
<DoctorD90> Ok scusa
<DoctorD90> Rifai sudo su
<peppe74> grazie per la disponibilità com unque
<DoctorD90> La regia ha raggione
<DoctorD90> Il comando.è passwd
<DoctorD90> Grazie URUS XD
<DoctorD90> stavo totalmente.in altro linguaggio xD pwd è stata la prima cosa in mente xD
<peppe74> provo a dare sudo
<DoctorD90> peppe74: sudo su / -inserisco la pass- / passwd /e inserisci le pass come te le chiede / su j / finito
<peppe74> ok grazie :)
<DoctorD90> Andato?
<peppe74> sembra di si
<DoctorD90> Ok
<peppe74> ok :)
<DoctorD90> Fatto ^^
<DoctorD90> Altro?
<peppe74> no, grazie tante. alla prossima.   Ciao :)
<DoctorD90> Notte
<peppe74> notte
<URUS> DoctorD90: notte
<URUS> peppe74: notte
<DoctorD90> Io dicevo a peppe xD ahah
<URUS> pensa andavi via
<DoctorD90> Nooo
<URUS> io prendo il numero e mi metto in coda
<URUS> devo scrivere uno script in bash che legga quello che scrivo
<URUS> es: la somma di due numeri
<DoctorD90> Ehm
<DoctorD90> Ogni parola che mandi allo script viene presa come $1 $2 $3
<DoctorD90> Ciao come va
<DoctorD90> Ciao 1 - come 2 - va 3
<DoctorD90> Quindi ./calc 2+3   > $1 = 2+3
<DoctorD90> Ma non ricordo la calcolatrice come va
<DoctorD90> Sorry
<URUS> in realta è per imparare
<URUS> a me serve dare un comando
<URUS> es:
<URUS> ifconfig + quello che scrivo
<URUS> ifconfig + wla0
<URUS> ed esseguire "ifconfig wlan0"
<URUS> sai per caso come si fa ?
<DoctorD90> .....stai a fa lo script x backtraxk?
<URUS> shhhh
<DoctorD90> Nabbo xD ho il completo sul pc
<DoctorD90> Se potessi te lo passerei in tronco xD
<DoctorD90> Comunque
<URUS> si ma mi serve imparare
<DoctorD90> Cmq
<DoctorD90> ifconfig sta nello script
<DoctorD90> E devi scrivere
<DoctorD90> Vabbe andiamo in chat va
<URUS> ok
<DoctorD90> !chat URUS
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat URUS'
<URUS> DoctorD90: ma non ci sono video guide come per c e c++?
<DoctorD90> Ovvio
<URUS> ?
<DoctorD90> Vieni in #ubuntu-it-chat
<URUS> ok
<_Ingen> ciao
<_Ingen> devo cambiare i permessi ad una serie di file imagine, per ore uso "sudo chmod o+r nome\ file.jpg" e se devo cambiarne piu di uno aggiungo i nome file, ma se devo cambuarne molti che hanno un nuome consecutivo, c'è modo di farlo in batch?
<_Ingen> intedo qualcosa tipo  "sudo chmod o+r nomefile_001.jpg <fino a> nomefile_10.jpg"
<_Ingen> oppure applicare i permessi alla cartella e tutto il contenuto
<mirel89t> salve
<mirel89t> posso sapere chi c'è in linea.
<mirel89t> c'e nessuno?
<mirel89t> hello
<_Ingen> ciao
<mirel89t> parli l'italiano?
<mirel89t> vorrei dell'informazioni di ubuntu
<_Ingen> si che problema hai
<_Ingen> dimmi
<mirel89t> non ho nessun problema
<mirel89t> sto scaricando ubuntu
<mirel89t> vorrei sapere le funzionalità
<mirel89t> le caratteristiche
<mirel89t> cioe' a cosa serve?
<_Ingen> nhe  cosa serve è demplice è un sistema operativo, come window
<_Ingen> semplice
<mirel89t> dicono che ubuntu è veloce e che puoi navigare velocemente
<mirel89t> è vero?
<mirel89t> ingen?
<_Ingen> la velocità di navigazione non dipende dal S/O ma dal browser e soprattutto la linea che hai
<mirel89t> capito però sistema operativo ubuntu è veloce, tipo aprendo cartelle, l'avvio dei programmi ecc
<mirel89t> però ho sentito dire che a differenza di tutto non si puo' scaricare giochi, e inoltre non si puo' giocare è vero?
<_Ingen> assieme a si ma quello dipende dal tuo pc, quanta ram hai il tipo e la velocità della cpu
<mirel89t> cioe' è solo basato per lavori
<mirel89t> ora io non ne so, me lo hanno solo consigliato di scaricarlo
<mirel89t> la ram ne ho 6
<mirel89t> e sono con windows 7 bit 64
<mirel89t> cpu non ho idea
<mirel89t> comunque posso dire che è veloce
<_Ingen> ram 6 non ha molto senso vuoi dire 6GB?
<mirel89t> si scusi
<_Ingen> ok se usi win 7 nn dovresti avere problemi
<mirel89t> ne avevo 8, pero lo dovuto darlo a un mio amico che ce l'aveva lento il pc
<mirel89t> però vorrei provare la versione ubuntu
<mirel89t> lo scaricato
<mirel89t> pero è normale che prende cosi poco ubuntu?
<mirel89t> sui 60 mb
<mirel89t> diciamo
<mirel89t> di solito questi programmi con operatori prendono 1 gb
<_Ingen> si è giusto, lo puoi anche provare su una chiavetta enza istallarlo
<mirel89t> questo che scaricato attorno ai 60 mb e  metterlo in una chiavetta
<mirel89t> cioe' non devo formattare il pc
<mirel89t> ?
<mirel89t> mi risulta cartella vuota
<mirel89t> non so come aprirlo
<_Ingen> assolutamente no, puoi creare una chiavetta usb e provarlo se poi ti piace lo istallarlo in parallelo
<_Ingen> assieme a wi7, se vuoi
<_Ingen> prova a dare uno sguardo qui http://help.ubuntu-it.org/current/ubuntu/newtoubuntu/it/index.html
<_Ingen> e qui http://help.ubuntu-it.org/current/ubuntu/about-ubuntu/it/index.html
<_Ingen> se ti serve una mano per fare la chiavetta ti spiego tutto passo passo
<_Ingen> ma è facile
<_Ingen> aspette cosa vuoi aprire?
<_Ingen> hai un file iso,giusto?
<_Ingen> afk
<_Ingen> :)
<glpiana> ola
<_Ingen> come faccio a cambiare i permessi ad una serie di file?
<glpiana> _Ingen, sicuro sia necessario farlo? comunque da terminale con sudo chmod 'permessi che vuoi dare' file
<_Ingen> si devo copiare da un HDD dell immagini pg ma alcune serie non hanno i permessi di lettura, non idea del perchè
<_Ingen> chmod lo uso ma li devo fare u a uno vorrei sapere se cè qualcoa tipo intedo qualcosa tipo  "sudo chmod o+r nomefile_001.jpg <fino a> nomefile_10.jpg"
<glpiana> _Ingen, con nomefile* becchi tutti quelli che iniziano con nomefile
<glpiana> sempre che nomefile sia uguale per tutti
<_Ingen> glpiana: esatto da 001 a per es 010
<_Ingen> es pic_mare 20012_001...pic_mare 20012_020
<glpiana> _Ingen, per tutti i pic_mare basta pic_mare* ma se devi selezionare solo quelli ci vogliono filtri sui quali non so aiutarti, roba tra parentesi graffe
<_Ingen> glpiana: uuu m'ero persa l * grazie mille è quello che mi serve ^_^ grazie mille
<_Ingen> glpiana: per cambire directori dovrebbe essere cd ma non mi funziona forse è colpa dello spazio nel nome ho provato con "foto\ mare" ma non va
<glpiana> _Ingen, prova con cd foto e poi premi il tasto TAB una o due volte per l'autocompletamento
<_Ingen> glpiana:  premendo tab nn succede nulla :(
<glpiana> _Ingen, se scrivi ls  vedi elencata la directory?
<_Ingen> dunque devo spostarmi in una cartella parallela a quella in cui sono - immagini/foto casa/ e devo andare in - immagini/foto mare
<glpiana> _Ingen, allora anzitutto con cd ..    ti sposti nella directory superiore
<glpiana> _Ingen, poi da lì puoi entrare in foto mare
<_Ingen> ok come in dos, speravo di poter saltare direttamente in quella che mi interessa...pretendo troppo :)
<glpiana> _Ingen, no, non pretendi troppo. prova con:   cd ../foto\ mare
<_Ingen> glpiana: altro problemino sono incappata in una cartella co i nomi 1.jpg-2.jpg-3.jpg,ecc. adesso la 1 e poi 11,12 ecc le ha rinominate, 2,3,4, ecc c'è modo di farlo o le devo fare una ad una
<_Ingen> non pigirzia è per imparare
<davegarath> _Ingen: cosa devi fare esattamente ?
<_Ingen> cambiare i permessi o+r ad una serie di file, se hanno lo stesso nome mi ha gia spiegato con * , ma adesso il nome non è uguale sono numeri consecutivi da 2 a 9
<davegarath> _Ingen: si chiamano hai detto 2.jpg 3.jpg etc ?
<_Ingen> davegarath:  si
<davegarath> _Ingen: puoi fare così : chmod o+r [2-9].jpg per i file da 2 a 8
<davegarath> scusa da 2 a 9
<davegarath> se fossero da 2 a 5 usa la notazione [2-5].jpg etc
<davegarath> se volessi fare da 2 a 5 e da 7 a 9 puoi usare [2-57-9]
<_Ingen> davegarath:  :)  ok grazie, poi per dargli una numerazione decente
<davegarath> _Ingen: se vuoi rinominare massivamente i numeri <10 mettendo uno 0 davanti per esempio puoi usare un ciclo for :
<davegarath> for i in [0-9].jpg ; do mv $i 0$i ; done
<davegarath> questo rinoma 1.jpg in 01.jpg
<davegarath> 2.jpg in 02.jpg etc etc
<davegarath> così se fai un ls vedrai ordinati da 1 a 9 senza avere 11 dopo l'1 :)
<_Ingen> perfetto utilissimo, senza terminale ci metterei un vit a farli uno ad uno)
<davegarath> vero il bello della bash è che puoi fare questi giochi risparmiando molto tempo
<davegarath> non c'è gui che abbia la stessa potenzialità/flessibilità :)
<_Ingen> sbaglio o somiglia un po a javascript?, non che ne capisca molto sto imparando da poco anche quello
<davegarath> gui = graphical user interface = interfaccia grafica
<davegarath> beh quasi bash usa cicli condizioni e quant'altro come un qualsiasi linguaggio di programmazione
<davegarath> javascript rientra nella famiglia
<_Ingen> davegarath: sisi gui lo so :)
<davegarath> è un linguaggio pure quello
<_Ingen> pero si somigliano solo poi se non sei i comandi esatti nn vai da nessuna parte
<_Ingen> bisogne impararli tutti e due
<_Ingen> *bisogna
<davegarath> beh sai una volta imparata la logica il resto è sintassi
<_Ingen> ha si è quella che intendevo
<davegarath> poi ogni linguaggio usa la sua "forma" ma la sostanza rimane quella
<davegarath> una condizione if è una condizione if poi se bash usa la sintassi if [conf]; then ; fi  mentre altri linguaggi usano if (cond) {}  alla fine sempre di una if stiamo parlando :)
<_Ingen> cioe il metalinguaggio è uguale per tutti o quasi poi bisogne tradurla in qualcosa che il terminale possa comprendere, che si java python ecc
<enzotib> !chat | davegarath e _Ingen
<ubot-it> davegarath e _Ingen: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davegarath> sì poi alcuni usano tipi di dati che altri non usano ed hanno modi diversi di inizializzare le variabili ma la solfa è sempre la stessa
<davegarath> enzotib: e c'hai raggione :D pensavo di essere già di là
<_Ingen> enzotib: si scusa eravamo partiti da li e mi sono un po pera nelle spiegazioni
<_Ingen> davegarath:  ok ne parliamo poi, grazie di tutto a desso mi rimetto a mettere al alvoro ,e metto in pratica i tuoi suggerimanti  :) grazie
<davegarath> _Ingen:  quando vuoi mi trovi anche in #ubuntu-it-chat :)  così non intasiamo il chanale
<_Ingen> davegarath: ok verrò di li piu tardi
<Jacq> buondì
<uait> ciao a tutti
<Jacq> hi
<uait> non c'è mibofra?
<cristian_c> uait, eh, no
<uait> allora chiedo a voi, mi dispiace :D
<cristian_c> perché ti dispiace? :)
<Jacq> scusatemi, approfitto, sono alle prime armi
<uait> allora, praticamente ho installato lubuntu su un pc e quando lo accendo, fa il solito rumorino asus (sdughidu, vabbe xD) dopodiche compare nero, tranne la parte di sopra con le info hardware, che faccio?
<uait> mi aveva detto di provare a installare con nomodeset
<Jacq> qualcuno sa dirmi perché, nel tentativo di installare o partire con live xubuntu, il tutto si ferma prima di iniziare?
<uait> ma pare che faceva una specie di radiografia e cambiava sempre colori
<cristian_c> uait, in live gira?
<uait> si, seppur molto lentamente
<cristian_c> !veggenti | Jacq
<ubot-it> Jacq: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<_Ingen> enzotib: i comandi da terminale sono in argomento?
<Jacq> wow.. capisco
<cristian_c> uait, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | uait
<ubot-it> uait: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<uait> ma come lo faccio lo screen?
<cristian_c> uait, ad esempio, fotocamera
<Jacq> cristian_c, visto che hai aperto le danze
<_Ingen> uait: premi stamp
<uait> ingen lo so...
<_Ingen> cristian_c: sei cattivo
<uait> ma il manco parte
<Jacq> al momento in cui scelgo la lingua e quindi l'operazione da fare
<Jacq> il dvd smette di girare e non accade più niente
<cristian_c> _Ingen, non penso che funzioni al boot
<cristian_c> il tasto stamp
<cristian_c> Jacq, si blocca su quella schermata?
<Jacq> no
<_Ingen> haaa ok come non detto, allora  fore ha un problema con la scheda grafica
<uait> cristian
<Jacq> si blocca immediatamente dopo, schermo nero, cursore lampeggiante in alto a sx
<Jacq> stop
<uait> non la posso fare
<_Ingen> capitava anche a me che al boot vedvo solo righe colorate a poi partiva in 800x600
<cristian_c> Jacq, non appare la schermata con il menù di scelta (prova ubuntu senzza installare, Install, ecc...)
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> uait, mancanza di fotocamera?
<Jacq> sì, appunto, dopo aver scelto da quel menu appare la schermata menzionata
<uait> si :D
<uait> sono all'ufficio
<cristian_c> Jacq, e tu cosa scegli?
<Jacq> ho provato tutto
<cristian_c> uait, uhm, vero
<uait> cristian_c
<uait> jester- e mibofra mi avevano consigliato
<uait> di fare shift tante volte
<uait> o fqualcosa
<uait> ma non ricordo
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<uait> toh, c'è jester, pare che l'ho chiamato
<cristian_c> Jacq, che pc è?
<_Ingen> ciao jester- :)
<jester-> cià _Ingen
<cristian_c> uait, l'hai evocato
<cristian_c> XD
<uait> infatti
<uait> io sono casella, giucas casella
<TaLaDo> -.-
<_Ingen> qui i possono chiedere aiuti peri comandi da terminale?
<TaLaDo> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<cristian_c> !comandi | _Ingen
<ubot-it> _Ingen: please see above
<cristian_c> lol
<TaLaDo> :P
<Jacq> cristian_c, ho ricostruito un pc da tavolo con componenti misti: scheda madre asus, intel pentium IV, 2 hd, elementi vari
<Jacq> abbastanza datato
<uait> jester-
<uait> ti ricordi il problema di ieri sera?
<jester-> uait: vagamente
<Jacq> cristian_c, ho provato ad installare ubuntu e stava funzionando, però era dannatamente lento, quindi sono entrato qua ed ho visto che xubuntu poteva più fare al caso mio
<cristian_c> Jacq, cioè, una scheda madre e un processore provenienti da pc diversi?
<cristian_c> Jacq, hai controllato l'hash della iso?
<akis24> giorno
<Jacq> cristian_c, no, scheda madre e processore sono dello stesso pc
<uait> jester- praticamente ho installato lubuntu e quando entro (dopo la scritta asus) nemmeno ai 4 pallini di lubuntu arrivo, è tutto nero
<jester-> Jacq: problema?
<Jacq> ho cambiato hd e lettori vari
<Jacq> e per rispondere alla tua domanda: no, non saprei come fare
<cristian_c> !md5 | Jacq
<ubot-it> Jacq: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Jacq> jester-, non parte l'installazione di xubuntu, neppure la scelta di farlo girare live
<jester-> Jacq: hai detto di aver gia fatto un'installazione?
<Jacq> jester-, esatto, ero partito con ubuntu ma era evidentemente troppo lento
<Jacq> cristian_c, sto controllando, grazie
<jester-> Jacq: ce l'hai ancora?
<Jacq> jester-, l'iso di ubuntu? sì
<jester-> Jacq: il sistema installato
<uait> nessuno mi aiuta ç.ç
<jester-> non è necessario reinstallare per avere xubuntu
<cristian_c> uait, è il pc di casa in ufficio?
<uait> si
<Jacq> jester-, non ho terminato l'installazione di ubuntu, l'ho interrotta. Nel pc c'è installato win2000 ed avrei voluto affiancargli ubuntu
<uait> e portatile
<cristian_c> uait, se non vedo i messaggi che appaiono, è un po' difficile capire quale sia il problema
<uait> no niente
<uait> nessun messaggio
<jester-> Jacq: se il pc è un po fiacco installazione va piano a lo sarà anche xubuntu visto che il sistema è lo stesso
<cristian_c> lol
<Jacq> jester-: senz'altro, ma un conto è andar piano ed un conto è non partire proprio
<Jacq> :)
<cristian_c> 11:23:46 <uait> allora, praticamente ho installato lubuntu su un pc e quando lo accendo, fa il solito rumorino asus (sdughidu, vabbe xD) dopodiche compare nero, tranne la parte di sopra con le info hardware, che faccio?
<_Ingen> grazie ma non ho torvato quello che cerco, mi spiegate o devo andare in -chat?
<cristian_c> _Ingen, spiegati
<uait> cristian, quale messaggio? lol
<cristian_c> 'tranne la parte di sopra con le info hardware'
<jester-> Jacq: segui la provedura cristian_c
<jester-> procedura*
<jester-> Jacq: winzoz funza?
<_Ingen> cristian_c: devo rinominare in bath dei file ma ho scritto " for i in [1-9].jpg ; do mv $i 0a$i ; done" invece la "a" va prima dello "0" ho provato a fare ""for i in  0a*.jpg ; do mv $i 0$i ; done"
<uait> ah vabbe
<uait> vediamo se prendo il telefononabbo
<_Ingen> cristian_c: ma mi ha aggiunto un 0 come faccio a rinominare in bathc i file?
<Jacq> jester-: yes, ho riformattato il disco e installato winzoz, tutto funzia, salvo il non capire che scheda grafica pensa di avere (va a 16 colori)
<jester-> Jacq: quindi il pc multietnico funza
<cristian_c> uait, sì, penso ch vada bene lo stesso :)
<jester-> Jacq: avviando il cd non arriva nemmeno alla prima schermata?
<Jacq> jester-: sì, ci arriva, mi fa scegliere la lingua e l'operazione da menu (installa, run live, etc.) e poi stop
<cristian_c> _Ingen, come devono apparire i nomi dei file?
<davegarath> _Ingen: ora ti trovi ad avere 00a nei file ?
<_Ingen> davegarath: si
<davegarath> _Ingen: come li vuoi ? per eliminare il 00a puoi fare : for i in 00a*; do mv $i ${i/00a/} ; done
<jester-> Jacq: facile ha hai una scheda grafica indigesta, prima schermata sotto ci sono indicazioni per i trasti Fx  F6 setta nomosedet e poi in un altro mi pare si possascegliere grafica minima o sicura che sia
<_Ingen> cristian_c: a01.jpg....
<_Ingen> davegarath: così perdono il nome
<davegarath> _Ingen: che nome ?
<enzotib> davegarath, quote your strings
<davegarath> _Ingen: in questo modo se hai il file 00a1.jpg diventerà 1.jpg
<_Ingen> si chiamavano 1,2,3....adesso 0a1,0a2....e dovrebbero essere a01...
<davegarath> _Ingen: ok allora prima puoi fare un backup dei files così se sbagliamo qsa puoi recuperare il tutto: `tar zcf backup.tgz *.jpg'
<_Ingen> davegarath: con il comando di prima tolgo solo una parte del nome?
<_Ingen> davegarath: fatto, dove lo mette? nella cartella corrente?
<davegarath> _Ingen: se il file si chiamano 0a1.jpg 0a2.jpg e vuoi chiamarlo a01 e a02 etc puoi fare : `for i in 0a*; do mv $i a0${i/0a/} ; done
<uait> cristian_c
<uait> ho fatto la foto
<uait> ora la devo mettere nel pc ._.
<davegarath> _Ingen: sì il backup te l'ho fatto fare nella dir corrente
<Jacq> jester-: acpi=off; noapic; nolapic; edd=on; nodmraid; nonodeset(settato); solo software libero
<cristian_c> uait, ok
<_Ingen> davegarath: ok grazie adesso devo aspettare che finisca il backup :)
<jester-> Jacq: metti nopaic  nomodeset e irqpoll
<jester-> noapic
<davegarath> _Ingen: dovrebbe essere rapido, quanti files sono ? :)
<uait> quale opzione devo mettere x vedere le foto?
<Jacq> jester-: irqpoll non è previsto
<uait> no niente, ho trovato
<_Ingen> davegarath: se non è chiedere troppo,mi puoi postare il comando con i commenti che imparo qualcosa ^_^
<davegarath> ah, _Ingen ovviamente devi scrivere il contenuto tra ` e '   senza mettere ` e ' :)
<jester-> Jacq: ok prova cosi e vedi se c'è opzioni per la grafica in altro tasto Fx
<jester-> _Ingen: per i  comandi devi capire la logica
<jester-> l'abbreviazione
<_Ingen> davegarath: rileggendo i terminalemi è rimasto l' alla fine, adesso nel terminale c'è ">"
<davegarath> _Ingen: non se andiamo offtopic :P poi enzotib ci richiama all'ordine ;)
<uait> cristian_c eccolo ---> http://i45.tinypic.com/54y55d.jpg
<cristian_c> _Ingen, c'è anche il man
<jester-> cp = copia mv=move
<cristian_c> uait, guardo
<davegarath> _Ingen: è perché hai copiato anche gli apici
<jester-> e gogol ti aiuta
<uait> ok
<uait> gugol*
<davegarath> _Ingen: usa ctrl+c e ridai il comando senza le quote ` e '
<Jacq> jester-: così niente, forse è il caso di provare a riscaricare l'iso, come diceva cristian_c
<_Ingen> davegarath: è che succede adesso? :!
<Jacq> ?
<cristian_c> uait, sembra il bios
<jester-> Jacq: controlla md5sum di quella che hai
<cristian_c> Jacq, prima controlla l'hash
<jester-> se giusto riscrivila su un cd non reiscrivibile
<_Ingen> davegarath:  grazie
<uait> cristian_c e con ciò? ò.ò
<davegarath> _Ingen: che succede ? se fai ctrl+c nulla se vedi > vuol dire che lui sta aspettando del codice
<cristian_c> uait, lancia una live
<cristian_c> uait, vorrei vedere le partizioni
<davegarath> _Ingen: perché abbiamo aperto un apice ' e lui si aspetta che lo chiudiamo
<uait> come si fa?
<cristian_c> uait, cosa?
<davegarath> _Ingen: se facciamo ctrl+c abortiamo quello che abbiamo scritto e dovresti ritrovarti il tuo prompt
<jester-> cristian_c: cosa? ma la stroia infinita
<uait> cristian_c faccio prova lubuntu o installa lubuntu? prova giusto?
<jester-> storia*
<cristian_c> uait, sì, prova
<uait> ok
<Serpico> ciao
<uait> poi ste partizioni come te le faccio vedere?
<davegarath> _Ingen: hai già lancato il tar per fare il backup ?
<cristian_c> uait, con sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> da terminale
<jester-> uait: vedere prima se parte la live?
<cristian_c> jester-, ha detto che parte
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> il sistema installato, no
<jester-> cristian_c: usa tutto il discolo e pace
<davegarath> _Ingen: altri menti ti potrei consigliare di metter un parametro in più "v" che ti mostra cosa sta facendo mentre lo fa : `tar zcvf backup.tgz *.jpg'
<_Ingen> davegarath:  si finito
<davegarath> _Ingen: ok :)
<cristian_c> jester-, comunque ho notato dalla schermata, pc anzianotto
<uait> la live parte, si
<uait> quindi apro terminale e dico sudo fdisk -l?
<uait> e faccio la foto? ç.ç
<davegarath> _Ingen: la rinomina l'hai già fatta ?    `for i in 0a*; do mv $i a0${i/0a/} ; done' ?
<cristian_c> uait, niente foto
<jester-> cristian_c: ma ubuntu non tira le nonne da 80 a 18?
<cristian_c> uait, copia su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | uait
<ubot-it> uait: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davegarath> o meglio : `for i in 0a*.jpg; do mv $i a0${i/0a/} ; done'
<cristian_c> jester-, nonne travestite
<_Ingen> davegarath:  no stavo cercando lail post grazie
<DoctorD90> Vojo fabio T.T
<uait> no guarda
<uait> e piu facile fare la foto xD
<uait> cioe, il tempo che apre internet quel pc
<cristian_c> jester-, 384 MB di ram
<uait> io resto qua a contare le stelle
<cristian_c> uait, lol
<cristian_c> uait, è troppo vecchio per ubuntu
<cristian_c> *lubuntu
<DoctorD90> Uait, giorni fa m h.hai querelato xD ke l
<DoctorD90> Link dovevo vedere?
<uait> e dai
<cristian_c> uait, ti serve una distro più leggera per il pezzo di antiquariato
<uait> ma non puo funzionare o va lento?
<uait> perche piu lento di prima di sicuro non puo essere
<cristian_c> gli serve più ram per girare decentemente, immagino
<uait> ah vero  cristian_c
<DoctorD90> Io direi lubuntu alternative/minimal...
<cristian_c> uait, più lento no
<uait> a qualcuno avevo dato questa cosa delle partizioni
<cristian_c> DoctorD90, alla fine è sempre °buntu
<uait> e mi aveva detto che c'era windows95
<cristian_c> lol
<uait> oltre xp e lubuntu
<uait> forse era urus
<cristian_c> uait, posta la schermata
<jester-> cristian_c: 348 ram è pure strana come l'ha messa assieme
<cristian_c> uait, neanche ubuntu fa i miracoli
<uait> asp
<uait> che lo trovo
<DoctorD90> Cristian, e 'che vor di?'
<cristian_c> jester-, http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=54y55d&s=6
<jester-> cristian_c: non tornano i conti
<jester-> prova per multipli di 32
<uait> mio papa fa il ragioniere ._.
<akis24> 128x3=384
<cristian_c> DoctorD90, che più di tanto non si può alleggerire, o meglio a questo punto conviene puntare su una distro veramente leggera
<cristian_c> lol
<uait> dai ormai aiutatemi a farlo funzionare
<uait> poi in caso levo tutto di nuovo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> 12:08:14 <cristian_c> uait, posta la schermata
<jester-> cristian_c: è un pentium3
<uait> quale schermata, quella di pastebin?
<cristian_c> lol
<DoctorD90> Cristian, cosa c'è più leggero di lubuntu? XD
<cristian_c> 12:01:55 <cristian_c> uait, con sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> DoctorD90, tante distro
<cristian_c> non basate su ubuntu
<uait> cristian_c
<jester-> cristian_c: ci girava winz 95
<cristian_c> jester-, appunto
<jester-> winz 98 no
<uait> bo
<jester-> dubito che ci giri lubuntu
<cristian_c> uait, che problema hai?
<uait> cioe
<uait> faccio sudo ecc su terminale
<cristian_c> jester-, beh, la live ci girava, però effettivamente...
<uait> vado su pastebin
<jester-> uait: ripiega su puppy o small linux
<cristian_c> uait, sì
<DoctorD90> _FabioNET_, *--*
<cristian_c> uait, hai detto che era meglio la foto
<cristian_c> -,-
<uait> ah quindi la foto allora
<cristian_c> jester-, ma anche è meglio bodhi
<cristian_c> :)
<_FabioNET_> DoctorD90, heyla
<cristian_c> jester-, puppy gira su ram
<jester-> si bodi è piu sexy
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> jester-, bodhi richiede 256 MB di ram
<cristian_c> e non è male per essere leggera
<jester-> uait: i miracoli li fa solo god e le sbarbate sui 200 mesi di età
<uait> allora faccio che nemmeno questa cosa del terminale faccio giusto?
<uait> scarico sto body?
<uait> bodhi
<cristian_c> uait, secondo me è molto più veloce di lubuntu
<cristian_c> uait, però qui non c'è supporto
<uait> ok perfect
<uait> ahah mibofra
<cristian_c> uait, qui soltanto supporto per *buntu
<jester-> cristian_c: e sempre che poi il disco sia sano
<Jacq> jester-; cristianc_c, sto installando Cygwin (...cavolo, tutta questa procedura?)
<cristian_c> jester-, eh, ma la live parte
<Jacq> solo per dirvi che non sono andato via dimenticando di ringraziare
<uait> mibofra, mi hanno convinto a scaricare bodhi
<cristian_c> Jacq, hai controllato l'md5?
<jester-> cristian_c: appunto
<mibofra> uait, sempre ubuntu/debian based è :) , ti troverai bene lo stesso
<uait> scusate, questo bodhi e uguale a ubuntu? cioe, il modo di installarlo
<mibofra> ciao cristian_c :)
<cristian_c> mibofra, direi di pi
<mibofra> uait, basta che giri alla fie XD
<Jacq> sto inst. cygwin proprio per fare quello
<cristian_c> mibofra, ciao
<mibofra> *fine
<cristian_c> uait, informati
<cristian_c> Jacq, non serve cygwin
<Jacq> ma come no?
<uait> ciao a tutti
<uait> grazie
<Jacq> ciao uat
<cristian_c> Jacq, no, basta winmd5sum
<Jacq> uait
<cristian_c> Jacq, è scritto nella guida wiki
<uait> ah vero mentre ci sono
<uait> come faccio a levare il telefono ora che e collegato?
<cristian_c> uait, google è tuo amico
<uait> e daii
<cristian_c> uait, ?
<cristian_c> lol
<uait> cioe, su windows c era espelli quello che è
<uait> qua che devo fare?
<cristian_c> uait, ma via usb?
<uait> si
<cristian_c> uait, ma sei in live?
<uait> noooooooooooo
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> sei su win?
<uait> porca paletta
<uait> tasto destra sull'icona del telefono
<uait> mi dice sblocca dal launcher
<uait> apri
<uait> e smonta
<Jacq> cristian_c, sì ho visto, ma pensavo che l'uno valesse l'altro. perché, tu dici che winmd5sum è già presente in windows?
<cristian_c> Jacq, non che sia presente, ma è più semplice che installare cygwin
<cristian_c> uait, capiamoci, su che sistema sei ora con il telefono collegato?
<uait> ubuntu
<Jacq> cristian_c, sì, ora mi sono reso conto...
<cristian_c> uait, ah
<cristian_c> uait, apri il file manager
<uait> eh?
<cristian_c> uait, nautilus
<uait> non sto capendo
<uait> senti sto levando la chiavetta direttamente
<uait> mi sono seccato
<uait> se si rompe pazienza
<Shin3> uait: apri il terminale e scrivi nautilis e premi invio
<cristian_c> uait, il file manager è il gestore di file, cioè l'applicazione per esplorare il contenuto di un filesystem
<cristian_c> uait, in windows si chiama explorer
<Shin3> esplora risorse
<uait> nautilus è la home
<uait> ci voleva tanto a dirlo <.<
<cristian_c> uait, colonna sinistra
<cristian_c> lol
<uait> ci sono
<uait> ah clicco
<Jacq> cristian_c; jester-, MD5 Check Sums are the same
<uait> su eject
<cristian_c> uait, l'hai trovato?
<uait> quella specie di simbolo
<jester-> Jacq: cd rw?
<uait> che lo fa levare?
<Jacq> y
<cristian_c> uait, esatto
<Jacq> metto non-rw, eh?
<uait> ok
<_Ingen> uait: non togliere mai la chiavetta mentre lavora piuttosto fai Ctrl+Alt+Canc e quando sei nel bios spegni dal bottone
<uait> vabbe
<uait> bo
<uait> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> Jacq: yess prova a scriverala su un cd normale
<uait|znc> metto znc perche fa figo ma sono sempre qua
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> uait|znc, se eri connesso con il cellulare, potevi disconnetterlo dal network manager e poi fare clic su eject da nautilus
<cristian_c> Jacq, cd-r
<uait|znc> vabbe devo studiare
<uait|znc> domani c'è scuola
<cristian_c> lol
<Jacq> cristian_c, iso= 693 MB, cd-r = 700 MB, va bene?
<DoctorD90> Lol
<cristian_c> Jacq, per ubuntu e kubuntu mi pare ci vuole un dvd
<cristian_c> per xubuntu non so
<cristian_c> per lubuntu un cd immmagino vada bene
<cristian_c> *immagine
<cristian_c> mi pare che ci voglia il dvd per xubuntu
<DoctorD90> No
<DoctorD90> 600circa pure lui
<DoctorD90> Scaricato ieri e m pare 600
<Jacq> cristian_c, xubuntu, credo vada bene cd. Che tu sappia, esistono dei programmi CAD compatibili... e free?
<cristian_c> Jacq, sì
<cristian_c> Jacq, ce ne sono alcuni nei repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> altri in rete che non conosco
<cristian_c> Jacq, l'ottimo draftsight
<Jacq> cristian_c, ...fantastico... sai anche indirizzarmi?
<cristian_c> Jacq, non posso, perché non è presente nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ma se googli...
<cristian_c> Jacq, c'è anche un topic sul forum
<Jacq> cristian_c, ottimo, grazie, nel frattempo sto provando con la nuova installazione da cd-r, ma sembra dare lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> Jacq, a che punto si blocca?
<Jacq> dopo la scelta 'installa xubuntu'
<cristian_c> Jacq, cioè subito schermo nero?
<cristian_c> senza scritte?
<Jacq> cristian_c, dopo la scelta il led del lettore lampeggia per circa una decina di secondi, rimanendo sulla stessa schermata, poi smette di lampeggiare e rimane schermo nero
<cristian_c> Jacq, indetica cosa in live?
<cristian_c> *identica
<Jacq> ...scusami?
<cristian_c> in live osservi llo stesso problem
<cristian_c> se selezioni Prova senza installare
<Jacq> yes, provato adesso
<cristian_c> Jacq, ho un'idea
<cristian_c> Jacq, vai nella schermata di menù
<Jacq> ci sono
<cristian_c> Jacq, F6
<Jacq> cristian_c, y
<Jacq> ti seguo
<cristian_c> Jacq, poi spunta nomodeset
<Jacq> done
<uait|znc> non lo fare, fidati di me, ti fa una radiografiaaaaaaaaaaa
<Jacq> uait|znc, a chi dici?
<uait|znc> no niente
<cristian_c> Jacq, ora prova a lanciare la live
<uait|znc> procedi lol
<Jacq> cristain_c, sembra stia caricando... il led del lettore lampeggia
<Jacq> vediamo
<mistya> ave
<Jacq> ciao mistya
<Jacq> cristian_c, fatta! Volendo fare l'installazione, posso farla da live o è consigliabile rifare la procedura da cd booting?
<mistya> ave,
<mistya> chi mi da una mano sul montaggio?
<mistya> Ho un hd esterno, lo attacco.. gira normalmente ma da "fdisk -l" non me lo rileva
<Jacq> mistya, ho veramente poca esperienza, ma una cosa analoga mi è successa a causa dei connettor usurati
<mistya> connettor?
<DoctorD90> Mistya,dove lo attacchi?
<Jacq> anche se gira, talvolta non è sufficiente
<Jacq> sì
<mistya> scusami Jacq , cosa sono i connettor?
<mistya> DoctorD90, è un hd da 2,5" con un attacco usb3
<Jacq> connettori
<Jacq> ho tralasciato una 'i'
<mistya> Jacq, intendi i connettori del caov usb?
<Jacq> no, intendo i connettori dei cavi dall'alimentatore
<mistya> Jacq, è autoalimentato
<mistya> gira normalmente.
<Jacq> sorry
<mistya> Jacq, No, vabbè.. grazie :)
<DoctorD90> Ma dove metti l'attacco nel pc
<mistya> DoctorD90, in una porta usb2
<cristian_c> Jacq, puoi farla da live, anche
<mistya> DoctorD90, aggiungo che lsusb lo vede.. mentre gparted si blocca se l'hd è attaccato
<DoctorD90> Intendo, del pc?
<Jacq> cristian_c, sì, sto facendo
<Jacq> grazie
<mistya> DoctorD90, ovvio. c'è un cavo usb da una parte nell'hd e dall'altra nel pc
<DoctorD90> Alle volte sono problemi d alimentazione
<mistya> DoctorD90, è autoalimentato
<DoctorD90> Tipo se usi un hub esterno
<cristian_c> mistya, collegalo al pc e digita subito: dmesg | tail
<mistya> ah, nono.. diretto nel pc
<DoctorD90> Si, tramiteusb?
<DoctorD90> Nel mac ad esempio
<DoctorD90> Se lo attacchi alla tastiera non va
<DoctorD90> Se al pc si :)
<mistya> DoctorD90, si.. anche a me è successo. In questo caso è attaccato direttamente all'usb del notebook.
<mistya> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/R3Kk33Tn
<DoctorD90> Ah ok, allora nulla ^^
<DoctorD90> Ehm...ma gparted riconosce le usb3.0?
<DoctorD90> 0o
<cristian_c> mistya, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1729822
<DoctorD90> Bye
<Serpico> DoctorD90: le usb 3 sono riconosciute dai kernel quindi anche da gparted(almeno a quanto ne so io :D
<cristian_c> mistya, prima devo capire a cosa serve hdparm
<cristian_c> esattamente
<mistya> cristian_c, quindi aspetto prima di dare da terminale quel comando?
<cristian_c> uhm, senza opzione -E
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> mistya, può essere che tu l'abbia collegato a windows prima
<mistya> in realtà a mac
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> mistya, prova a cambiare cavo
<mistya> già fatto, identico comportamento
<cristian_c> mistya, gestore dischi lo vede?
<mistya> ehm, cos'è gestore dischi? gparted?
<cristian_c> mistya, no
<cristian_c> mistya, è una gui, un'utility
<cristian_c> mistya, quale de usi?
<mistya> unity
<mistya> ho provato a cercare gestore dischi ma non da risultati
<cristian_c> mistya, dovrebbe esserci
<cristian_c> mistya, gnome-disk-utility
<mistya> mi dice pacchetto non trovato, ma se provo a installarlo mi dice che è installato :D
<cristian_c> mistya, quale comando hai digitato?
<mistya> gnome-disk-utility
<mistya> ho trovato, funziona con gnome-disks
<cristian_c> uhm
<mistya> si, lo vede
<cristian_c> mistya, controllo smart
<mistya> http://screencloud.net/v/cz26
<Guest45094> qualcuno mi sa dire come posso installare windows 7 da Ubuntu? grazie mille!!!
<mistya> se provo lo s.m.a.r.t. mi da sk_disk_smart_self_test: Operation not supported (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<cristian_c> mistya, c'è un log?
<cristian_c> mistya, com'è stato formattato?
<mistya> hfs+
<cristian_c> Guest45094, semplicemente crea la partizioni di windows con gparted
<cristian_c> Guest45094, da live
<cristian_c> *partizione
<cristian_c> mistya, sudo apt-get install hfsprogs
<Guest45094> dove lo posso trovare questo programma?
<mistya> Guest45094, sudo apt-get install gparted
<mistya> cristian_c, installato hfsprogs.. ora riprovo lo smart?
<cristian_c> Guest45094, è già incluso nel live
<cristian_c> mistya, no
<cristian_c> mistya, sudo fdisk -l
<mistya> cristian_c, continua a non vederlo
<Guest45094> non riesco a trvoarlo mi potresti dire dove si trova esattamente?
<cristian_c> mistya,  sudo fsck.hfsplus /dev/sdb1
<cristian_c> se è 1
<cristian_c> mistya,  sudo fsck.hfsplus /dev/sdb
<mistya> Guest45094, apri un terminale e scrivi "sudo gparted"
<Guest45094> se no mi pui dare un link da dove scaricarlo?
<cristian_c> Guest45094, hai caricato la live?
<Guest45094> ma cos'è? la live io ho installato il cd di ubuntu
<Guest45094> grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto
<mistya> http://pastebin.com/NZuGcV0A
<cristian_c> Guest45094, la live ti permette di provare il sistema senza installarlo
<Guest51293> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> mistya, cambiamenti?
<Guest45094> avrei ancora una domanda, io ho l'immagine disco di windows, non posso installarlo da ubunto in modo che lo sovrascriva?
<cristian_c> Guest45094, se hai soltanto la partizione ntfs, sì
<Guest45094> ha ok quindi devo prima crearla con gparted, giusto?
<cristian_c> Guest45094, sì
<Guest45094> e come faccio ad installare gparted?
<mistya> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/NZuGcV0A è fermo così con il cursore che lampeggia
<Guest51293> Vi espondo la mia domanda: come faccio a collegare un monitor esterno ( samsung bx2231 ) a un portatile ( hp envy 6 ultrabook ) e usare il monitor esterno grazie a hdmi come un ingrandimento del desktop del portatile?
<mistya> Guest45094, è già installata nel tuo livecd!
<Guest51293> come interfaccia ho messo lxde
<Guest45094> però io non riesco a trovatalo questo programma
<Guest45094> nel computer
<cristian_c> Guest51293, sulla live?
<cristian_c> ops
<mistya> Guest45094, per fare il lavoro che vuoi fare devi usare un livecd.. cioè devi far partire il sistema dal cd e non dal tuo hard disk. una volta che sei nella live da terminale potrai avviare gparted.
<Guest45094> e dov'è la live?
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest45094> non è che mi può spiegare passo passo quello che devo fare??? grazie
<cristian_c> Guest45094, puoi usare il cd come live, oltre che per l'installazione
<mistya> Guest45094, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD questo è il concetto di live
<Guest45094> ok quindi posso utilizzarlo per ninenete perchè perchè se io hon già il cd dentro non posso metterne un altro per windows
<TaLaDo> ?
<TaLaDo> Guest45094, non ho capito cosa vuoi fare
<Guest45094> devo installare windows su un computer che ha ubuntu!!!
<mistya> Guest45094, Il concetto è semplice. Per installare windows devi fare spazio nel tuo hard disk. Quindi, per prima cosa, ti scarichi un live cd.. fai partire questo live cd, apri gparted (che è già nel live cd) e crei una partizione per il tuo windows. Dopodiché chiudi il live cd, metti il cd di windows e fai un installazione di windows all'interno dello spazio che hai precedentemente creato.
<mistya> cristian_c, dopo il tuo comando, che devo fare?
<TaLaDo> Guest45094, a parte che qui sei in un canale di supporto ubuntu ma per installare win basta che usi il cd di installazione di win
<Guest45094> ok e i live cd è gparted, giusto?
<TaLaDo> no
<Guest45094> si ma non i funziona
<mistya> Guest45094, no. hai letto il mio link wikipedia?
<Guest45094> si
<mistya> ecco, allora se lo hai letto adesos sai che il live cd è un cd contenente l'intero sistema operativo.
<mistya> dentro il live cd troverai anche gparted
<cristian_c> mistya, cambiamenti?
<mistya> allora fdisk non lo vede
<mistya> smart non parte
<mistya> e gparted si blocca
<cristian_c> mistya, si blocca?
<cristian_c> mistya, con sdb1?
<cristian_c> mistya, posso vedere una schermata completa di gestore dischi?
<cristian_c> con il diagramma
<mistya> cristian_c, allora.. si blocca gparted vuol dire che rimane fermo su una schermata che dice "rilevamento dei dispositivi"
<cristian_c> ok
<mistya> ora provo a dare il comando con sdb1
<cristian_c> ok
<mistya> questa è la schermata di partenza di gestore dischi
<mistya> http://screencloud.net/v/DyDA
<mistya> dimmi se te ne serve di diverse.
<mistya> Se do il comando con sdb1 /dev/sdb1: No such file or directory
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> mistya, invece con disco fisso ti appare il disegno in Volumi?
<mistya> scusa non ho capito la domanda
<cristian_c> mistya, mi hai postato uno screenshot di gestore dischi
<cristian_c> e hai selezionato lì'hard disk da 500
<mistya> Si, che è l'hd in questione.
<cristian_c> ma non appare niente in Volumi
<cristian_c> se selezioni il disco da 250 , appare qualcosa?
<mistya> sisi, appaiono i vari volumi
<mistya> la swap, la home e la radice
<mistya> http://screencloud.net/v/6m59
<cristian_c> mistya, sto guardando
<cristian_c> mistya, il punto è questo, ubuntu non sa che quel disco è hfs+
<cristian_c> che ha la partizione hfs+
<cristian_c> non lo sa
<cristian_c> mistya, probabilmente, è per via del settore danneggiato
<cristian_c> mistya, mac os te lo legge
<cristian_c> ?
<mistya> No
<mistya> ti spiego, in realtà questo disco è il backup di un mac che ho in studio. Un cretino l'ha staccato mentre stava scrivendo
<mistya> ora il mac non lo vede.
<mistya> e ho pensato, proviamo a rianimarlo da linux che ha più "tools"
<mistya> il mac finge che non esita totalmente.
<cristian_c> mistya, c'è una sola soluzione
<cristian_c> mistya, testdisk o photorec
<mibofra> LOL recupero dati?
<mistya> volevo provare a montarlo prima di andare di testdisk
<cristian_c> mibofra, per ubuntu non ci sono partizioni nel disco
<cristian_c> sconosciuto
<mistya> ma se secondo te potrebbe funzionare anche senza riuscire a montarlo provo subito
<cristian_c> mistya, ma non vede partizioni cosa monta?
<mibofra> dovete andare di testdisk
<cristian_c> mibofra, http://pastebin.com/R3Kk33Tn
<mibofra> se tutto va bene la tabella delle partizioni + partizioni torna
<mistya> ok, installo subito testdisk.
<cristian_c> mibofra, http://screencloud.net/v/DyDA
<mibofra> cristian_c, dice il disco è ok, un settore danneggiato
<mibofra> certo se il settore era lo 0 XD
<mistya> ok, installo testdisk
<mistya> gli do il sudo
<mistya> mi chiede se voglio un file di log
<mistya> gli dico di si
<mistya> ora mi fissa da un paio di minuti con sguardo vacuo
<mistya> e mi dice "please wait..."
<cristian_c> mibofra, può essere
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> tra l'altro, io devo uscire dal chan
<mistya> ok, ora mi chiede quale hd mi interessa.. gli ho dato il samsung...
<cristian_c> mistya, ti lascio nelle mani di mbofra XD
<mistya> cristian_c, allora grazie mille
<mistya> :)
<cristian_c> ciao
<mistya> mibofra, ho selezionato l'hd e sono passati svariati minuti
<mibofra> mistya, aspetta
<mistya> testdisk è fermo, ma ora sento un ticchettio venire dall'hd..
<mibofra> aspetta ancora XD
<mistya> ok, mi rilasso :D
<mistya> mibofra, aspetto?
<mibofra> mistya, si io devo andare :)
<mibofra> a dopo :)
<mistya> mibofra, a dopo
<mistya> (ma io non gli ho detto nemmeno che deve fare.. ho solo selezionato il disco)
<mibofra> mistya, fagli cercare il settore 0 (cosa che sta facendo) , vediamo come va a finire
<mibofra> a dopo :)
<mistya> ok
<davide_> raga, per rendere effettive gli alias che ho creato come faccio
<assso5> ciao
<mistya> assso5, ciao
<davide_> a dopo, grz...amici
<andy> ciao come faccio a fare un dual monitor con cavo hdmi su ubuntu 12.10 con lxde?
<mistya> andy, ma se attacchi e basta che succede?
<andy> mi duplica i monitor
<andy> io vorrei che sul portatile mi compare tutto. E su quello esterno nulla in modo da poter trascinare delle finestre al suo interno.
<glpiana> andy, installa il pacchetto arandr   e avvialo. configura gli schermi come credi e quando sei soddisfatto salva lo script e mettilo in avvio automatico
<andy> ok faccio subito
<andy__> funziona grazie mille glpiana
<glpiana> :)
<_Ingen> qualcono sa rispondermi pleeeeaseee
<_Ingen> krabador: ciaoo
<glpiana> _Ingen, a quale domanda?
<krabador> _Ingen, ciao, ma non posso risponderti, non ho la domanda
<roky> ciao ragazzi
<roky> ho un problema
<andy__> concordo con krabador
<roky> vorrei ritornare a gnome da unity
<roky> ma ho provato una linea di comando e non me lo fa fare
<roky> chi mi aiuta?
<andy__> lo puoi fare al login se non hai eliminato del tutto unity
<glpiana> roky, installa gnome-session-fallback poi chiudi la sessione e scegli gnome classic
<_Ingen> haaa gia siete arrivati dopo...riposto
<roky> quindi sudo apt-get ?
<_Ingen> ciao ho ancora dei problemi con i permessi, stavolta ad una cartella. ugo +rw però la cartella ha una x sopra e con ls è evidenziata in verde, che può essere?
<glpiana> roky, sì, o da gestore dei pacchetti
<roky> ok provo
<andy__> si se lo fai da terminale si. altrimenti tramite synaptic o ubuntu software center
<andy__> ricordati anche la parola install
<Serpico> ciao
<glpiana> _Ingen, e con chmod non la sblocchi?
<andy__> ciao Serpico
<roky> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback   cosi?
<andy__> yes
<_Ingen> no, a meno che ci siano altre opzioni che non so
<glpiana> roky, sì
<roky> ok
<glpiana> _Ingen, prova a cambiare il proprietario con sudo chown tuoutente directory
<roky> impossibile scaricare alcuni pacchetti o provare l'opzione fixmixing
<glpiana> roky, prima aggiorna il sistema: sudo apt-get update   seguito da sudo apt-get upgrade
<roky> ok
<roky> poi rifaccio il comando fallback ?
<glpiana> sì
<roky> ok cosi ti dico
<_Ingen>  adesso sono da live nome utente è xubuntu? "sudo chown xubuntu html_test_2" così?
<glpiana> _Ingen, prova
<andy__> ciao gente devo scappare alla prossima
<roky> per glpiana      ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<roky> Ok cosi?
<roky> riavvio?
<glpiana> roky, perchè vuoi riavviare?
<roky> per vedere se ha preso gnome
<roky> no?
<glpiana> roky, basta chiudere la sessione
<roky> :(
<_Ingen> mi è apparsa un'icona rossa col ! e la scritta "permessi inconsistenti..."
<akis24> ciao
<roky> glpiana questo fatto
<roky> per glpiana altro passaggio da fare
<roky> ho un pc acer aspire one quando avvio
<roky> la luminosita e' bassa
<roky> c'e' un comando
<roky> a posto
<davegarath> _Ingen: `ls -ld <nomedirectory>' cosa da ?
<_Ingen> ls: cannot access ld: No such file or directory
<enzotib> se se
<roky> raga
<roky> ho un problema
<roky> ho un acer aspire one
<roky> quando riavvia da ubuntu la luminosita' e' bassa
<roky> esiste un comando da fissarlo forever?
<sid_> italiani?
<enzotib> italioti
<sid_> ?
<_Ingen> ±
<_Ingen> http://imagebin.org/252527
<_Ingen> huuummm sid c'è rimasto male....
<enzotib> _Ingen, le cartelle devono essere eseguibili, altrimenti non le puoi "attraversare"
<roky> glpiana ci sei ancora
<enzotib> _Ingen, e se lavori da terminale, perché vai a vedere le cose da filemanager, per confondere le acque?
<akis24> roky: sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<akis24> roky:  alla penultima riga, prima della voce “#exit 0 devi aggiungere
<_Ingen> sto rovistando le cartelle per vedre cosa c'è dentro ma spesso incappo in permessi negati ed è più facile cambiarne molti insieme da terminale,...e poi imparo anche ad usarlo :|
<akis24> roky: echo 4 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<akis24> roky:  salva e poi riavvii
<enzotib> _Ingen, sono veramente poche le cartelle sul sistema dove non puoi entrare, non dovrebbe capitare così spesso
<enzotib> _Ingen, molte di più quelle che non puoi modificare
<_Ingen> enzotib:  credo sia pechè mi si è incasinato il pc, sono nell utente amministratorema a volta non ci sono i permessi di lettura su dgli screen-shot bho è strano...
<roky> akis24
<enzotib> _Ingen, ma non hai detto che sei da livecd?
<akis24> roky:
<roky> provo con comando xbaclinght
<lore9810> quali sono i requisiti minimi per ubuntu ??
<mistya> è normale che testdisk stia girando da quasi 2 ore solo per fare l'analisi del idsco?
<enzotib> _Ingen, se giochi sui permessi da amministratore, facile che rompi qualcosa, buona fortuna per la prossima reinstallazione :P
<akis24> roky:  fai come vuoi..
<_Ingen> l'ho detto prima...qualche ora fa
<mistya> lore9810, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<lore9810> grazie
<_Ingen> enzotib: huu che intendi con "rompi" non posso più installare?
<enzotib> _Ingen, a reinstallare puoi sempre
<roky> akis24
<roky> con xbacklight non ho risolto
<lore9810> al posto di lubuntu posso installare ubuntu ??
<roky> come faccio con il tuo comando?
<roky> c'e' nessuno che mi sappia dare un aiuto con la luminosita?
<roky> comando xbacklinght non l ha preso
<_Ingen> ha ok vaevo gia deciso di piallare tutto, ma voglio recuperare tutto quello che posso. cosa intendevi con "le cartelle devono essere eseguibili" devo mettere x nei permessi?
<enzotib> _Ingen, sì
<_Ingen> enzotib: ok faccio, grazie :)
<glpiana> roky, prova a vedere qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/240155/brightness-not-working-acer-aspire-one-756-2623-with-ubuntu-12-04
<_Ingen> enzotib: perfetto era quello di cui avevo bisogno graxie ancora :)
<enzotib> prego
<Zenigata> ragazzi ho provato a installare freerapid per poter utilizzare un software più leggero alternativo a jdownloader, ma non riesco ad avviarlo per poterlo settare, potrebbe essere collegato a qualche problema collegato a java. Come faccio a vedere se java è correttamente installato??
<onebitxajax> Zenigata: apri teminale , java --version
<Zenigata> onebitxajax, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670627/
<Zenigata> non mi sembra sia installato
<OverMe> ci vuole un solo -
<davegarath> Zenigata: java -version ( un meno solo )
<onebitxajax> OverMe: WE!
<onebitxajax> c'ha ragione il buon OverMe
<onebitxajax> Zenigata: apri teminale , java -version
<onebitxajax> cmq e' installato
<Zenigata> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670632/
<Zenigata> onebitxajax, si mi pareva strano
<alfonso88> ciao a tutti
<alfonso88> vorrei sapere come posso installare i driver del pc
<Fetentone> Ciao ragazzi, ho rimediato un pentium 4 2,40 Ghz (credo, sennò sono Mhz) con 52gb di HD e non so la ram quanta sia... ha win Xp installato e non va proprio male: risponde bene... mi consigliate sempre Xubuntu... oppure Lubuntu? posso affiancarlo al win XP o mi conviene solo mantenere Ubuntu? Grazie
<Zenigata> onebitxajax, come mai allora il programma non si avvia?
<onebitxajax> Fetentone: lubuntu
<onebitxajax> Zenigata: non so, che errore da?
<onebitxajax> !paste | Zenigata
<ubot-it> Zenigata: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<onebitxajax> !image | Zenigata
<ubot-it> Zenigata: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<onebitxajax> Zenigata: prova a riportare qui l'errore
<onebitxajax> Zenigata: faccio un reboot e ritorno
<Dix78> Fetentone per scegliere la distro devi sapere quanta ram hai a disposizione
<Fetentone> Dix78, scusa... di Ram ha 0,99 Gb
<Fetentone> sono riuscito a trovarla :D
<Dix78> Fetentone puoi mettere anche xubuntu che è + carino di lubuntu
<Fetentone> cmq _FabioNET_ mi aveva risposto dandomi lo stesso tuo consiglio sul canale di chat
<_FabioNET_> Fetentone, uhmm
<Fetentone> stavo infatti procedendo con l'installazione di xubuntu... solo che lo schermo si accende si spegne sfarfallando
<_FabioNET_> Fetentone, si parla di un pc datatissimo?
<Fetentone> è un Pentium 4 con 2.40Ghz
<_FabioNET_> a mediamente che scehda video usa?
<Fetentone> HD da 52Gb e 0,99 Gb di RAM
<Fetentone> _FabioNET_, adesso non lo so... sono uscito dalWinXp per iniziare linstallazione... posso interrompere e vedere... ma devi darmi qualche minuto
<_FabioNET_> ma nelle vecchie distro questo sfarfallamento è dovuto a x11 che non riesce ad attivare i driver
<_FabioNET_> dopo di si ferma e torna alla bash
<Fetentone> a me già sfarfalla da diversi minuti.... senza risultati
<Fetentone> ok... interrompo e vado a vedere che scheda video ha
<_FabioNET_> meglio sapere qualè
<Fetentone> è una SiS 650, sono entrato in Pannello di COntrollo, SIstema, Hardware, Gestione Periferiche e cliccato su Scheda Video
<_FabioNET_> uhmm cacchio può darsi che sta utilizzando un driver fornito dal kernel e non pienamente supportato
<_FabioNET_> ecco il problema dello sfarfallio all'infinito magari se ha un altro monitor si può tentare
<_FabioNET_> a vedre a che frequenza sta lavorando
<_FabioNET_> magari il monitor non lavora con risoluzioni alte per default
<_FabioNET_> alte oltre sui 1400
<Fetentone> _FabioNET_, un altro monitor non ce l'ho... ma se l'installazione riesco  a farla volevo prenderci pure un 17"
<_FabioNET_> ad installarlo si solo che se ti a problemi di sfarfallio anche se sta sfarfallando in quel momento attivi da bash con control alt f1 e si può cercare di abbassare la risoluzione
<Fetentone> ok... proviamoci
<Fetentone> tu però non scappare via :D
<_FabioNET_> xD
<akis24> ciao
<Fetentone> _FabioNET_, cominciato lo sfarfallio da un poco... ho premuto Ctrl Alt F1 ma non vado da nessuna aprte
<_FabioNET_> azz non ti da la possibilità di aprire una console?
<Fetentone> no, esce qualcosa in alto per un momento.. poi torna tutto a sfarfallare
<_FabioNET_> allora non resta altro da fare che riprovare l'installazione di xubuntu
<_FabioNET_> haaaa a no ma cmq non riusciresti a lavorarci su
<_FabioNET_> se in avvio riesci a ttivare la modalità di recupero
<_FabioNET_> possiamo riprovare a riconfigurare X11
<Fetentone> se hai un po di pasienza io ci sto
<Fetentone> :D
<_FabioNET_> logiamente se te lo fa fare altrimenti si deve reinstallare
<Fetentone> _FabioNET_, ma tu hai parlato un paio di volte di reinstallare... ma io non ho installato niente... sul pc c'è WinXp
<Fetentone> io ci voglio installare Xubuntu... però il problema che è sorto sai quale è stato :D
<_FabioNET_> scusa non o capito bene come potevi avere sfarfallii sulla distro se non lo hai installato?
<Fetentone> lo sfarfallio ce l'ho in fase di installazione... esce prima una schermata con la scritta Xubuntu 12.10 coi puntini bianchi che poi lascia il passo ad un'altra schermata dove i puntini diventano arancioni... arrivati al terzo puntino inizia lo sfarfallamento
<_FabioNET_> haaaaa cavolo era meglio ceh lo spcificavi prima be allora devi avviare "l'installazione" in modalità vga sicuro xD
<_FabioNET_> credevo ceh l'avessi già sull'hd ma poi all'vvio non ti si attivava
<Fetentone> no no non ce l'ho sull'Hd
<Fetentone> quindi come devo fare per avviare in modalità VgA?
<_FabioNET_> quando lo avvi dal cd ti dovrebbe uscire un menu da li selezioni la modalità di avvio in vga
<Fetentone> quando avvio da cd non esce alcun menù??
<Fetentone> cioè sono sicuro che non esce alcun menù
<Fetentone> sto riavviando e non c'è alcun menù
<_FabioNET_> allora credo che devi premere un tasto tipo per un secondo e poi uscirà qualcosa
<_FabioNET_> qualsiasi distro ti da la possibilità di avviare la live in maniera compatibile
<Fetentone> infatti, per un minuto uno schermo nero con due icone nella part einferiore del monitor (una tastiera e  quel logo di ubuntu) e poi subito dopo lo schermo nero con la scritta Xubuntu e i puntini bianchi
<Fetentone> fermo fermo
<_FabioNET_> ecco quando esce quelle due icone sotto premi un tasto invio
<Fetentone> ho premuto esc
<Fetentone> quando ci sono le icone il mouse non funziona e nemmeno lo shift
<Fetentone> asp
<Fetentone> Ctrl Alt F1 mi ha aperto la console
<Fetentone> dopo aver dato esc
<_FabioNET_> si ma li sei sempre sul bbot manager mica sul sistema operativo :D
<Fetentone> ah... non lo so... credevo che poteva andare bene
<_FabioNET_> e no devi ritornare sul menu di prima premi control alt f6
<Fetentone> mo provo
<_FabioNET_> se non ti esce riavvi e premi invio all'uscita delle due icone sotto
<Fetentone> ok provo
<Fetentone> perfetto con invio alle icone mi si è aperta una schermata... F1 Help
<Fetentone> F2 Language
<Fetentone> F3 Keymap
<Fetentone> F4 modes
<Fetentone> F5 Accessibility
<Fetentone> F6 Other Options
<Fetentone> buona questa... mi ha lasciato come un pesce lesso!
<akis24> ihihihi
<Fetentone> Ve lo raccomando _FabioNET_
<Fetentone> :D
<akis24> sara' caduto
<akis24> ciao Fetentone
<Fetentone> ciao aki
<akis24> prova ad avviarlo in modalita' " nomodeset "
<akis24> magari riesce ad avviarsi regolarmente
<Fetentone> e come si avvia in nomodeset?
<akis24> va su f6
<akis24> dovrebbe trovarsi li
<Fetentone> ok... c'è
<Fetentone> invio???
<Fetentone> ciao jester-
<akis24> Fetentone: selezionalo col cursore e poi invio
<Fetentone> fatto
<Fetentone> adesso tra le scritte sullo schermo
<akis24> Fetentone: vedi come va' avvia ora
<Fetentone> akis24, dicevo ho 5 scritte sullo schermo: Try Xubuntu without installing, Install Xubuntu, Check disc for defects, Test memory, Boot from first hard disk
<Fetentone> quindi Install Xubuntu?
<akis24> try xubuntu ...
<akis24> prima prova
<akis24> Fetentone:  se tutto poi è a posto installi
<Fetentone> ok..., sta girando
<Fetentone> :D
<akis24> bien
<Fetentone> eppure a me!
<Fetentone> :D
<akis24> hahahahh
<Fetentone> akis... sfarfalla sempre
<Fetentone> anche mentre carica in live
<akis24> gli esperti li conosci ;)
<Fetentone> si si... se ne escono :D
<Fetentone> grazie comunque
<akis24> comunque finisci la procedura di avvio se possibile ..
<davegarath> ho una Mobility Radeon HD 5430 con vga+dvi+hdmi ma è possibile usare tutte e 3 le uscite contermporaneamente ? riesco ad usarne 2 insieme hdml+vga o hdml+vdi ma 3 insieme ciccia :/
<sergios> salve a tutti ho la necessità di ripristinare l'mbr di windows, ho trovato la guida sulla wiki di ubuntu ma dato che ho installato gnome 3 volevo chiedervi se è necessario fare qualche operazione preliminare http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<davide_> eccomi, per rendere definitive i comandi alias come fccio
<sergios> qualcuno è pratico del ripristino dell'MBR? quale ms-sys devo scaricare?
<jester-> !mbr| sergios
<ubot-it> sergios: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<sergios> jester grazie, lo stavo già consultando! volevo sapere se c'è solo differenza tra 64 e 32 bit o dipende anche dalla verisone di ubuntu installata...
<sergios> jester-
<jester-> sergios: non dovrebbe fare differenza da live
<URUS> sergios: io la so riprestinare da windows se ti serve
<jester-> sergios: devi scaricare ul deb a second dei bit del sistema in uso
<alessandropizzat> Salve a tutti, volevo chiedere come era possibile installare i driver - o far riconoscere - la mia webcam integrata
<alessandropizzat> c'è nessunoo?
<davide_> per riavviate il trminale come faccio
<URUS> davide_: cosa ?
<URUS> per riavvia il terminal ? o per riavviare il pc da terminal ?
<davide_> riavviare il terminale con ubuntu, per rendere effettive i comandi per alias
<URUS> davide_: http://www.chimerarevo.com/ubuntu-utilizzare-gli-alias-per-creare-comandi-personalizzati/
<sergios> jester- l'operazione di ripristino dell'mbr prescinde dal fatto che io abbia installato gnome 3? lo chiedo perchè da quando l'ho installato mi è cambiabiata la scermata del boot...
<sergios> *schermata
<jester-> sergios: non prescinde nemmeno dal sistema
<jester-> sergios: prescinde dal boot loader grub
<sergios> avevo notato che quando ho installato gnome3 è cambiata la schermata del boot e quindi pensavo avesse potuto cambiare qualcosa anche nel grub
<davide_> exit
<sergios> jester- pastebin.com/Zm5kp0ji
<sergios> vuol dire che ho sbagliato la versione di ms-sys?? -.-
<jester-> sergios: lo sparai quanti bit ha la live
<sergios> jester- /dev/sda2 has an x86 boot sector, it is an unknown boot record
<jester-> devi prendere il deb di conseguenza
<jester-> sergios: getconf LONG_BIT  cosa dice
<sergios> entrambe a 64 -.-
<sergios> getconf LONG_BIT 64!
<sergios> jester-
<jester-> sergios: entrambe?
<jester-> sergios: non è che hai uefi invece di mbr?
<sergios> jester- ho tentato con tutti gli sda in ntfs e sono riuscito sul sda1 :D
<sergios> jester- quello con etichetta dell utility
<jester-> sergios: fa vedere sudo fdisk -l nel pastebin
<sergios> provo a riavviare ... chissa
<sergios> jester- pastebin.com/Zm5kp0ji
<jester-> sergios: da live hai scaricato il deb a 64 bit e instalalto?
<sergios> jester-  cosa vuol dire quell'asterisco nella colonna boot del sda2? si installato il deb @64bit
<jester-> sergios: quindi dato il comando sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda?
<sergios> pastebin.com/60YarQTX
<sergios> jester- pastebin.com/60YarQTX
<jester-> sergios: hai sminchato tutto sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda2
<jester-> sergios: è sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<jester-> senza il numero
<sergios> azz
<jester-> sergios: rifai e poi procedi pure a reinstalalre
<sergios> jester- quindi ho sminchiato tutto???
<jester-> sergios: cosa hai in sda2
<ceccog> buonasera, qualcuno puo' aiutarmi, si tratta di Wbar su lubuntu, che resta nascosta dietro le shell, posso renderla visibile?
<ceccog> acc,, devo andare grazie cmq
<jester-> ceccog: installa wbarconfig
<jester-> wbar-config
<sergios> jester- come puoi vedere da pastebin in sda ci sono diverse partizioni dove ci sono linux, dati, win e le partizioni di fabbrica per il ripristino (a cui non riesco più ad accedere da tempo ed era il motivo per cui volevo ripristinare l'mbr)
<jester-> sergios: non centrano le partizioni
<jester-> sergios:  sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda     ripristina mbr di sda la partizioni non hanno mbr
<sergios> jester- ok pare sia andata a buon fine, provo a riavviare
<jester-> sergios: mater boot record è il settore del disco sda (in questo caso) che contiene le informazioni di boot quando accendi
<jester-> il bios le legge e avvia di conseguenza
<sergios> jester- chiaro! pastebin.com/J2J3KVUx
<sergios> :)
<lore9810> buongiorno come posso installare ubuntu su un computer con gia installato lubuntu per sbaglio ??
<lore9810> buongiorno come posso installare ubuntu su un computer con gia installato lubuntu per sbaglio ??
<jester-> lore9810: non è necessario reinstallare basta che installi ubuntu-desktop e gnome-session-fallback se vuoi gnome3
<jester-> lore9810: poi scegli quale interfaccia rafica usare alla finestra di login
<jester-> lore9810: il sistema è sempre lo stesso
<lore9810> cioè uso il cd di ubuntu ??
<jester-> lore9810: no da connesso a internet apri un terminale e digiti: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop gnome-session-fallbak
<jester-> lore9810: no da connesso a internet apri un terminale e digiti: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop gnome-session-fallback
<jester-> lore9810: finito termini la sessione alla login scegli o ubuntu o gnome classico cliccando la rotellina a fianco di user
<lore9810> grazie mille
<sergios> jester- grazie, ma non sono riucito nel io scopo... speravo che mi desse delle opzioni nel boot per ripristinare windzzz ma questo esula dal supporto del canale :)
<sergios> jester- cmq funziona
<jester-> sergios: se non ha dao errori mbr avvia winz, se no lo fa hai winz a buone donne
<sergios> jester- no nessun errore, win si avvia senza problemi, grazie!
<jester-> ok
<sergios> ;)
<sergios> a presto devo staccare! buona vita a tutti!
<sergios> exit
<gianni> collegando la fotocamera ad ubuntu non mi riconoscie le immagini in JPG come posso fare ??
<jester-> gianni: sudo apt-get installa ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jester-> gianni: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gianni> ok
<jester-> gianni: vede i files ma non li apre?
<gianni> si
<jester-> strano
<jester-> gianni: e forse hai settato il client sbagliato. clicca il file cl destro e fai apri con
<jester-> non ricordo i nome del client ubuntu per le foto
<palmax> buongiorno a tutti
<palmax> Posso porgere un quesito?
<antonella> salve, è meglio ubuntu 12.04, windows 8 o mac ??
<jester-> antonella: ognuno dei tre a difetti e virtu
<antonella> salve, è meglio ubuntu 12.04, windows 8 o mac ??
<jester-> antonella: non sono fra di loro sostitutivi ma alternativi
<antonella> ma quale è il meglio secondo voi ??
<jester-> antonella: dipende da cosa ci fai e dai gusti
<antonella> ok grazie :)
<jester-> antonella: per quello che ci fai guarda sse ci sono applicazioni alterantive
<aaaaaaa> ciao
<jester-> antonella: se usi fotosciopp, per esempio, alternativa in linux è gimp ma molto piu scarso, non esiste un autocad in linux
<palmax> Vediamo se da qui vado meglioù
<palmax> buonasera a tutti
<palmax> ho un piccolissimo problema
<jester-> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<palmax> utilizzo un pc che ha diversi HD, su uno è installato Ubuntu 12.10, in uno backtrack 5 e in uno fedora, io sto provando ad imparare ad usare ubuntu e durante un aggiornamento mi si chiede di effettuare un aggiornamento parziale, acconsento e faccio danno. dalla dash perdo tutti i programmi, dalla barra superiore perdo il pulsante per disconnettere e spegnere. Ma se faccio ctrl+alt+t mi apre il terminale... sudo firefox e mi apre il
<palmax> provo ad installare la versione beta e fare l'avanzamento di versione ma quello che ho perso dalla dash non lo riesco a recuperare
<ugone> palmax, perchè sudo firefox?
<jester-> palmax: sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade   hai ppa?
<palmax> lo ho copiato da internet, non ho pensato di poter lanciare solo firefox
<palmax> ho fatto anche sudo apt-get update
<palmax> e poi
<jester-> palmax: update non modifica nulla aggoiorna solo il database selle applicazioni
<palmax> sudo apt get-upgrade, ma non ho risolto, i ppa ora li ha disabilitati e ci sono solo quelli dell'avanzamento di versione
<jester-> palmax: upgrade fa danni quando i ppa piazzano qualche pacchetto avvelenato, disinstallali
<jester-> !ppa-remove
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ppa-remove'
<jester-> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<jester-> !ppa-purge  ripristina lo stato originale, almeno dovrebbe
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<palmax> asp
<jester-> !ppa-purge | ripristina lo stato originale, almeno dovrebbe
<ubot-it> ripristina lo stato originale, almeno dovrebbe: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jester-> palmax: e prova a fare un reset
<palmax> copiavo
<palmax> sono pronto al reset
<jester-> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset
<jester-> !gnome reset
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnome reset'
<palmax> però vorrei recuperare delle fotografie
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<palmax> quindi reset è un comando, non intendevi formattare...
<jester-> se 12.10 so apt-get install dconf-tools
<jester-> dudconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<jester-> palmax: e cancella cartelle nascoste riferite a compiz nella home
<palmax> quando ho installato ubuntu ho criptografato l'HD ed ho memorizzato solo la password di accesso
<palmax> quindi quando accedo live con DEFT oppure con backtrack o con fedora, non mi fa aprire il contenuto delle varie home
<palmax> mentre per tutti i doc. li ho su ubuntuone e sono felice, le foto le vorrei recuperare prima di formattare perchè anche se prima proverò con i comandi che mi stai spiegando, io ho paura di non riuscire a recuperare il software e i dati che avevo
<palmax> Jester grazie, ora provo e poi vi faccio sapere come è andata
<ubuntujoe> ciao
<ubuntujoe> ciao
<ceccog> buona sera, problema con lubuntu e wbar qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<ubuntujoe> anche io chiedo aiuto
<ubuntujoe> ce nessuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<enzotib> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<enzotib> !ognuno
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ognuno'
<ceccog> wbar dietro le shell come la rendo visibile al passaggio del mouse stile barra applicazioni con Lubuntu
<ubuntujoe> ok faccio partire il cd masterizzato di Wiki con boot impostato da cd-rom ma non parte.. perchè?
<enzotib> ubuntujoe, che wiki?
<ubuntujoe> Wiki di ubuntu a 32 bit
<enzotib> ubuntujoe, hai controllato l'md5 del cd?
<ubuntujoe> cioè? io o scaricato la versione desktop dal sito, o fatto partire l'eseuibile e sono andato avanti
<enzotib> ceccog, cos'è wbar?
<ceccog> barra applicazioni stile dok bar
<enzotib> mai sentita
<ubuntujoe> non mi crea ne una partizione ne visualizzo qualcosa di diverso
<ceccog> Wbar è una dock bar veloce e leggerissima. Non richiede la composizione del desktop mediante software quali Compiz
<ceccog> funziona, ma rimane sempre dietro le shell che apro, e cosi serve a ben poco...
<enzotib> ubuntujoe, quindi stai installando con wubi?
<ubuntujoe> sisi
<enzotib> ceccog, dovresti poter dire al window manager che deve stare sempre in primo piano
<enzotib> ceccog, vedi wmctrl e/o devilspie
<ceccog> .. oppure in stile a scomparsa se inutilizzata
<enzotib> ubuntujoe, e perché mai wubi, se posso chiedere?
<ubuntujoe> sinceramente mi sembrava il metodo piu semplice e veloce per installarlo
<ubuntujoe> ma mi sa ce mi sbalio.. non riesco proprio  .. ora sto provando a scaricare la versione server.. spero cambi qualcosa
<enzotib> ubuntujoe, e ora perché la versione server? vai a casaccio?
<ceccog> devo cercare di capire se qualcun altro ha gia' risolto il problema, non credo di essere l'unico ad averlo..
<enzotib> ceccog, ma hai letto il mio messaggio su wmctrl/devilspie?
<enzotib> non dico che sia "LA" soluzione, ma almeno un possibile work-around
<ceccog> gia e su lubuntu si chiama openbox, se lo digito da terminale mi segnala che e' gia aperto
<enzotib> ceccog, non hai capito allora
<ceccog> di sicuro..
<ceccog> sono con Voi da solo 2 settimane
<ceccog> ex ... XP
<enzotib> wmctrl è un programma che consente di dialogare con il window manager (nel tuo caso openbox) per dirgli, per esempio, che una certa finestra deve essere sempre in primo piano
<enzotib> magari ci sono altri modi per farlo, mi è venuto in mente questo e l'ho detto
<ceccog> se ho capito e' necessaria l'installazione e poi la modifica di wbar da wmctrl, giusto?
<enzotib> sì, ma attenzione che wmctrl va usato da terminale, devi leggere la man page
<ceccog> installato, lanciato da terminale wmctrl -m, mi segnala questo: Name: Openbox Class:  PID: N/A Window manager's "showing the desktop" mode: OFF
<enzotib> ceccog, wmctrl -l ti fa l'elenco delle finestre
<enzotib> wmctrl -a ID -b add,sticky
<enzotib> dove ID è quslcosa che identifica la finestra
<enzotib> no, scusa, non è -a
<enzotib> dev'essere -r
<ceccog> in elenco ora ho solo 2 finestre, questa di chat... e questa : cecco@cecco: ~ con i vari indirizzi
<enzotib> ma la wbar è attiva?
<ceccog> non mi riporta anche w bar... non e' che forse non viene trattata come una shell? (azzardo)
<enzotib> ceccog, fa vedere l'output di wmctr -l
<enzotib> ceccog, e anche di pgrep -fl bar
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ceccog> wmctr -l : 0x02600077  0 cecco La chat di Ubuntu-it - Mozilla Firefox 0x01800068  0 cecco cecco@cecco: ~
<ceccog> pgrep -fl : 1249 wbar -above-desk
<enzotib> ceccog, ti ho segnalato pastebin, per l'output
<ceccog> acc... avevo letto era x lunghi output
<enzotib> ceccog, in effetti
<ceccog> enzotib, mi sa' ho risolto, esiste la possibilita' di modificare con il parametro " above desk " la barra, e sembra funzioni
<enzotib> bene
<ceccog> ..... si credo di avere risolto....grazie comunque per l'interessamento che avete, e che fa' di questo SO uno spettacolo!! Buona serata
<palmax> Jester sto impazzendo
<palmax> se faccio alt+f2 non mi apre la dash
<palmax> se schiaccio il tasto winzoz non mi apre la dash, se sposto il mouse a sx non mi apre la barra con le app
<palmax> ho solo il terminale
<palmax> non posso ridimensionare le finestre
<ubu7_> salve a tutti
<ubu7_> qualcuno puo darmi una mano please??
<enzotib> !chiedi | ubu7_
<ubot-it> ubu7_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ubu7_> sudo:effective uid is not 0, is sudo installed setuid root?
<ubu7_> questo è il problema
<enzotib> ubu7_, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<ubu7_> veramente ho mint
<enzotib> !chat | ubu7_
<ubot-it> ubu7_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubu7_> ma non c e un irc per mint e allora credevo che potevate aiutarmi qui
<enzotib> ubu7_, c'è invece, non su freenode, però
<ubu7_> sai dove please?
<enzotib> ubu7_, #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ubu7_> grazie
<al83> salve a tutti
<al83> ho bisogno di una serie di informazioni su ubuntu
<paolodm> Salve. Ho un problema di avvio su una versione di ubuntu... dove posso chiedere?
<Fation> Ciao
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-03
<pepigno75>  /msg NickServ identify topolino
<pepigno75>  /msg NickServ identify pappa
<TaLaDo> ?
<pepigno75> ops sbagliato
<TaLaDo> lol
<pepigno75> ho un problema con la luminosità del display di un notebook
<pepigno75> non è proprio un bug ma cmq la imposto al massimo ma ogni volta che riaccendo il notebook è sempre al minimo.. è come se non ricordasse la mia precedente scelta
<dedo66> buongiorno a tutti
<Giuse> Ciao, posso installare l'ultima di Ubuntu in windows 8? Non riesco a trovare il link in italiano
<Giuse> Mi aiutate per favore?
<glpiana> ola
<Nonloso> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa dirmi se per installare Ubuntu sul mio PC Windows 8 è necessario partizionare l'unisco disco unità C
<DoctorD90> Si
<TaLaDo> !installazione | Nonloso
<ubot-it> Nonloso: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Nonloso> Dunque mi spiego meglio, scusate per la poca chiarezza
<Nonloso> IGrazie mille
<carmad> salve ho un problema di visalizzazione a schermo, sulla barra di unity i baloon con le scritte vengono visualizzato come interlacciati, cioè sfalsati da righe orizzontali, la stessa cosa accade con lo sfondo
<_Ingen> ciao a tutti
<_Ingen> ho dei dubi sul responso di 'lshw' remoteaccess puo avere a che fare con la scheda wifi integrata?
<carmad> buongiorno
<carmad> potete aiutarmi ho un problema con la scheda video (toshiba satellite a300-20c) 4500m
<_Ingen> carmad: hai apeena installato ubuntu?
<carmad> no ma ho fatto l'aggiornamento dal 11 al 12.04
<carmad> ho usato l'applicazione intel linux grafics driver per installare il video
<_Ingen> prova a dare da terminale "lspci | grep VGA" senza virgolette
<carmad> riconosce la scheda video ma il problema è questo http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/3262/schermatadel20130403115.png
<orwell2020> http://news.hitb.org/content/richard-stallman-says-ubuntu-linux-spyware
<orwell2020> da qualche anno non è più lo stesso ubuntu
<carmad> ingen sai mica di cosa si possa trattare
<_Ingen> carmad: strano...hai provato ad aggiornare i driver video?
<carmad> si tramite l'applicazione che ho detto
<carmad> non è un problema che si presenta subito ma dopo circa un'ora dall'avvio
<_Ingen> sempre più strano...meglio aspettare qualcuno che ne sa più di me
<carmad> qualcuno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!aiuto
<danglard> salve a tutti mi potreste dire dov'è il gestore pacchetti su ubuntu 12.10?
<_Ingen> io devo andare ciao a tutti :)
<danglard> poi ho un altra domanda wubi mi ha installato ubuntu 64 bit sul mio sistema 32 bit è dannoso?
<_Ingen> :)
<_Ingen> ciao ho bisogno di interppretare una risposta di lshw
<glpiana> _Ingen, quale risposta?
<_Ingen> huuu c'è qualcuno :) non ci speravo più
<_Ingen> un secondo che lo recupero
<mintux__> salve a tutti, cosa mi dite di questo output qua? http://pastebin.com/xkV0M4f4 il pc è abbastanza datato, una decina di anni
<_Ingen> glpiana: non è solo questo ma in rosso ma questo nn lo capisco "id: remoteaccess - vendor: SiS - physical id: 1 - capabilities: inbound"
<glpiana> mintux__, che versione di ubuntu?
<glpiana> _Ingen, non saprei. troppo tecnico
<mintux__> 12.10 con kernel 3.8.
<mintux__> *3.8.5
<glpiana> mintux__, e dove lo hai preso sto kernel?
<_Ingen> ok fa nulla aspetto un'altro responso, speravo che essendo id remoteaccess, avesse a che fare con la scheda wifi integrata
<glpiana> _Ingen, che problemi ti da la scheda wifi? e perchè speravi che sta scritta avesse fare con la scheda wifi?
<mintux__> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/47950494/upubuntu.com/kernel-3.8.5 da qui, trovato su diversi siti, però neanche con il suo kernel funzionava :(
<glpiana> mintux__, non c'è supporto su kernel che non siano quelli ufficialmente rilasciati nei repository
<mintux__> praticamente unity non è mai partito :(
<_Ingen> non posso piu attivrla da tastiera "Fn+F11" per colpa della tastiera
<glpiana> _Ingen, scrivi nel temrinale: rfkill list
<mintux__> quindi che devo fare?
<glpiana> mintux__, anzitutto ritorna al kernel normale e poi ne riparliamo, vediamo che scheda video hai etc etc
<_Ingen>  glpiana:mi stampa solo questo" 3: phy3: Wireless LAN - Soft blocked: no - Hard blocked: no"
<mintux__> devo installare tutto da capo :(
<glpiana> mintux__, perchè? hai rimosso il kernel precedente? lo puoi sempre reinstallare
<glpiana> _Ingen, scrivi nel terminale: lspci
<mintux__> no no ecco, non riuscivo a vedere i diversi kernel installati, ora sta riavviando in quel kernel, mi pare il 3.5.0-26-generic
<mintux__> si confermo
<_Ingen> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> mintux__, lspci | grep -i vga         per vedere la scheda video
<_Ingen> glpiana: eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673549/
<mintux__> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<glpiana> mintux__, lsmod | grep radeon
<mintux__> radeon                820764  2  ttm                    75535  1 radeon drm_kms_helper         47304  1 radeon drm                   238811  4 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper i2c_algo_bit           13198  1 radeonradeon                820764  2  ttm                    75535  1 radeon drm_kms_helper         47304  1 radeon drm                   238811  4 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper i2c_algo_bit           13198  1 radeon
<mintux__> scusa me la stampato da c...
<glpiana> mintux__, glxinfo | grep render
<glpiana> _Ingen, sicuro che è interna? non la vedo elencata
<mintux__> non lo ho installato, un attimo che installo il pacchetto
<mintux__> non me lo fa da ssh?
<glpiana> mintux__, da ssh?
<mintux__> si sono in ssh su quella macchina dove c'è ubuntu
<glpiana> mintux__, stai facendo da ssh per gli output?
<mintux__> si, e non va bene vero? :(
<_Ingen> glpiana: sisi solo cge adesso ho su l'antenna usb altrimenti non navigo sono sicurissimache però c'è prima che la tastiera andasse a put****e funzionava
<glpiana> mintux__, ma la macchina in questione dov'è?
<_Ingen> *che
<mintux__> a fianco a me
<glpiana> _Ingen, hai magari pure windows sul pc? nel caso avvia windows e riattiva la scheda wifi da lì
<glpiana> mintux__, dallo sul pc direttamente
<mintux__> tutti i comandi che mi hai dato, o solo l'ultimo'
<glpiana> mintux__, glxinfo | grep render
<mintux__> direct rendering: Yes
<mintux__> direct rendering: Yes
<glpiana> mintux__, ok, però unity non si avvia?
<_Ingen> adeso sono ancora i live win non va ma comunque non potevo attivarla nemmeno da win, il problema è la tastiera, non vanno gli F dispari, F1 F3 ecc, F2 F4 ecc però funzionano
<mintux__> OpenGL render string: Mesa DRI R100 (RV100 5159) x86/MMX/SSE2 NO-TCL DRI2
<mintux__> questi erano i due output
<mintux__> no non si avvia
<mintux__> per entrare nel terminale ho digitato ctrl + alt + t
<glpiana> mintux__, hai il login automatico?
<mintux__> no
<glpiana> mintux__, e al login l'unica sessione che puoi scegliere è unity? o hai altro?
<mintux__> sinceramente lo ho solo installato, quindi presumo ci sia solo unity, dici che potrei installarci qualcos'altro?
<glpiana> mintux__, installa gnome-session-fallback
<mintux__> salebbe tutto quello che serve per gnome?
<glpiana> mintux__, gnome c'è già, ma con quello hai pure una interfaccia per usarlo senza unity
<mintux__> a ok, spettacolo, ovviamente unity lo elimino giusto?
<mintux__> installato
<glpiana> mintux__, no, semplicemente non lo usi
<glpiana> mintux__, al login scegli gnome classic
<mintux__> sta partendo, vediamo un po'
<mintux__> come posso renderlo predefinito gnome?
<glpiana> mintux__, basta che lo scegli una volta al login e poi dovrebbe tenertelo come default
<mintux__> ottimo, partito :)
<mintux__> gentilissimo sai :D
<mintux__> davvero grazie mille
<glpiana> :)
<mintux__> e invece avrei un altro problemino, vorrei installare un chipset ar5523
<mintux__> glpiana: non te ne intendi?
<glpiana> mintux__, non so cosa sia un chipset ar5523
<mintux__> praticamente ho una chiavetta wifi della 3com e all'interno ha una scheda ar5523
<glpiana> aaahhhh
<glpiana> atheros
<mintux__> si si :D
<glpiana> mintux__, attaccala al pc e poi scrivi: dmesg | tail   che vediamo l'output
<mintux__> mi fa impazzire sta cavolo di scheda :(
<mintux__> http://pastebin.com/7zTAhBfk ecco qui
<glpiana> mintux__, rfkill list
<mintux__> nessun output
<glpiana> mintux__, iwconfig
<mintux__> no wireless extension
<glpiana> mintux__, lsusb
<mintux__> penso sia questa quella che interessa: Bus 001 Device 003: ID a727:6893 3Com 3CRUSB20075 OfficeConnect Wireless 108Mbps 11g Adapter [Atheros AR5523]
<glpiana> mintux__, hai già provato con ndiswrapper? altrimenti vedi se il kenrel 3.8 che hai installato già la supporta
<glpiana> !ndiswrapper
<ubot-it> ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<mintux__> prima riavvio e provo con quel kernel allora
<mintux__> e poi in caso installo quei pacchetti
<BUBU> Una domanda.. ma pkkè non Rai.TV non funge?
<BUBU> Ho installato Moonlight, i codec di Microsoftsz
<BUBU> ma ninete...
<BUBU> La pubblicità però me la fa vedere eccome..
<BUBU> sono i contenutyi in streaming che non vanno
<BUBU> qualcosa mi puzza
<enzotib> BUBU: cerca raismooth nei componenti aggiuntivi di firefox
<enzotib> BUBU: serve mplayer e faad, come pacchetti
<BUBU> @enzotib Grazie, provo
<akis24> ciao
<Luke_> ciao ragazzi, volevo chiedere, ho un pc da 1,6 Ghz con 1 Gb di ram 32bit, mi conviene installare ubuntu, xubuntu o lubuntu?? grazie :)
<Luke_> aiutoo!! :(
<matti-007_> c
<Luke_> ciao ragazzi, volevo chiedere, ho un pc da 1,6 Ghz con 1 Gb di ram 32bit, mi conviene installare ubuntu, xubuntu o lubuntu?? grazie :)
<matti-007_> c
<_Ingen> !veggenti | matti-007_
<ubot-it> matti-007_: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<matti-007_> ?
<_Ingen> Dix78: holaa! ! ! ^_^
<Dix78> aloha _Ingen
<_Ingen> Dix78: tutto ok?
<_Ingen> di nuovo un problema col terminale ho usato "sudo lshw -html > sys_Info.html" ma me lo mette in home, come faccio a metterlo in una cartella a mia scelta? Ho provato  mettere l'indirizzo prima del nome file ma nn và
<matti-007_> ptro
<matti-007_> prova a fare un cd prima di dare il comando
<akis24> _Ingen:  magari ti porti sulla directory dove la vuoi col terminale e poi dai il comando
<_Ingen> akis24:  provo /thx
<akis24> prg
<_Ingen> akis24: non fuxiona :( ...i più in home nn compare,nn so dove l'ha messo adesso
<akis24> dovrebbe essere nella dir dove ti trovi..
<_Ingen> ho provato da  xubuntu@xubuntu:~/Pubblici$ che è vuota...e continua ad esserlo
<akis24> provo vediamo..
<akis24> _Ingen:  sudo lshw > hardare.html ...
<akis24> _Ingen:  sudo lshw > hardware.html ...
<akis24> _Ingen: senza nome di output non lo scrive
<akis24> cosi è piu' leggibile  sudo lshw > hardware.txt
<krabador> _Ingen, e basta... non è che puoi prendere a martellate schede, notebook e quant'altro, e pretendere che ubuntu resusciti tutto ...
<_Ingen> krabador:  who me? nn l'ho più fatto :(
<krabador> non nascondere quel martello dietro la schiena...
<_Ingen> krabador: da quando ho il notebook nn nenche più picchiato la tastiera
<enzotib> !italiano | _Ingen
<ubot-it> _Ingen: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<krabador> _Ingen, e innervosisci pure ubot-it
<_Ingen> non uso abreviazioni è che sbaglio  scrivere
<luca_____> salve dovrei installare invoiced
<luca_____> invoicex
<luca_____> è un file .jar
<newton00121> si sa come installare ubuntu su una virtual mach VirtualBox?
<luca_____> non proprio
<luca_____> tipo wine???
<newton00121> il VirtualBox di Oracle; quello open
<luca_____> ok sto installando la virtual box
<luca_____> la prima che ho trovato su ubuntu software center
<luca_____> va bene???
<newton00121> io l'ho presa dal sito della VirtualBox; ho installato quella ed è andato tutto bene; ora mi chiedevo come installare ubuntu sulla VM
<krabador> luca_____, su quale versione di ubuntu stai cercando di far girare invoicex ?
<newton00121> .. se qualcuno ha già provato
<luca_____> 12.10
<krabador> luca_____, hai installato java?
<luca_____> jave
<_Ingen> cos'è invoicex?
<luca_____> jave 6  e 7
<krabador> luca_____, allora puoi provare, con il tasto destro, ad usare l'opzione  "apri con"
<krabador> luca_____, sul pacchetto invoicex
<luca_____> se clicco sul tasto destro sul punto jar mi appare open jdk 6 o open jdk 7
<luca_____> provato ma non parte mi appare questo
<krabador> luca_____, non incollare
<krabador> se è lungo
<krabador> luca_____, in nessuna delle 2 voci del tasto destro parte?
<luca_____> come è il paste bien
<_Ingen> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca_____> The file '/home/francesco/Scaricati/Invoicex_Setup_1.8.4_20130201_linux(1).jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<luca_____> spero non troppo lungo
<akis24> luca_____:  cambia i permessi... e deve essere eseguibile
<akis24>  is not marked as executable ..
<luca_____> e come si fa a cambiare i permessi????
<krabador> luca_____, infatti, non ti sta dicendo che non puoi lanciarlo
<akis24> scusa krabador ..
<krabador> luca_____, ma solo che se non sai da dove proviene potrebbe essere pericoloso lanciarlo
<krabador> akis24, tranquillo
<luca_____> lascia stare invoicex è una vera figata
<luca_____> lo uso già sullo zoz
<krabador> luca_____, lo puoi lanciare in quel modo
<luca_____> come si fa a cambiare i permessi???
<luca_____> per favore
<a7x> man chmod
<akis24> luca_____:  clicca sul file  col destro . poi proprieta'
<luca_____> grazie davvero viva ubuntu morte a windows
<krabador> luca_____, è partito?
<a7x> luca_____ lol.
<akhilleus> salve chi mi da un'alternativa a k9copy?
<akhilleus> vorrei copiare dei dvd noleggiati e k9coy non riesce+
<krabador> akhilleus, solo supporto ubuntu.
<akhilleus> k9copy è un software x ubuntu
<_Ingen> akhilleus: l'usc e pieno prova i più quotati
<akhilleus> usc cosa sarebbe?
<krabador> akhilleus, ma il motivo per cui vuoi usarlo non è legale.
<krabador> akhilleus, questo canale ha il log
<akhilleus> la copia x uso privato è legale ma cmq scusate
<krabador> akhilleus, ma i dvd non sono tuoi.
<krabador> akhilleus, non è legale.
<akhilleus> si 100%
<enzotib> akhilleus, sì, come no
<enzotib> !chat | akhilleus
<ubot-it> akhilleus: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<_Ingen> akhilleus: NO al 1000/1000 sarebbe legale se "compri" i dvd
<vidaz92> akhilleus, se l'originale l'hai comprato allora lo puoi fare
<enzotib> mi pare che il sondaggio abbia avuto buona affluenza, passiamo ad altro :)
<_Ingen> quoto enzotib
<cristian> ragazzi è plausibile che possa avere il volume basso con regolazione al massimo del volume?
<krabador> cristian, dipende da quanto basso
<krabador> cristian, potrebbe essere un problema
<cristian> diciamo che al 100 sta in realta a 75
<kriket> problema sistema operativo impallato e rallentato con icone scomparse?
<kriket> help sistema impazzito
<krabador> kriket, di che sistema stai parlando?
<kriket> ho lts 12.04 ubuntu
<kriket> e andato in tilt e rallentato le icone sono scomparse se digito sul google le lettere sono invisibili
<krabador> kriket, con unity?
<kriket> quello non te lo so dire :(
<kriket> forse si ma non mi ricordo
<kriket> più si che no
<kriket> sistema impallato??? cosa fare?
<krabador> kriket, l'ambiente grafico è quello con la barra a sinistra?
<kriket> si krabador
<kriket> ora alcune icone sono scomparse
<kriket> krabador consigli?
<krabador> kriket, puoi provare a reinstallare il kernel e l'ambiente grafico
<krabador> kriket, ma prima ti consiglio di caricare ubuntu in live
<krabador> kriket, di mandare sudo fdisk -l da terminale
<kriket> oddio krabador e impegnativo? quanto tempo ci vuole?
<OverMe> ma... csuccede anche dopo aver riavviato?
<krabador> e di mandare fsck /dev/sdax  (/dev/sda in base alla partizione di ubuntu)
<kriket> come si mette in live?
<krabador> kriket, come lo hai installato ubuntu?
<kriket> l'ho installato con unebootin e la chiavetta usb dal boot del bios...
<krabador> kriket, perfetto allora, con la stessa penna, se ce l'hai ancora, puoi usarla, per mandare in live il sistema
<kriket> non lo sto più usando...
<kriket> non ho più quella chiavetta con la iso
<kriket> ma un semplice comando da terminale no?
<krabador> kriket, non per fare operazioni di diagnostica del file system della partizione di sistema
<OverMe> basta che dai un sudo touch /forcefsck e riavvii
<kriket> porcogiuda che casino
<kriket> mi sto cominciando a stancare di sto linux sempre un problema....
<kriket> perchè il terminale non mi lancia questo comando ? apt get update?
<ugone> hai messo sudo davanti?
<krabador> kriket, c'è sudo vicino?
<krabador> kriket, manda il comando di OverMe
<kunardin> Ciao a tutti.
<giordano> Salve a tutti/e, mi potreste dire il sito per la chat di andoid?
<giordano> Salve a tutti/e, mi potreste dire il canale per la chat di andoid?
<kunardin> Ho un problema dopo aver installato i driver della mia scheda video una ati 7970 mi e scomparso tutto, praticamente vedo solo il desktop
<krabador> kunardin, quali driver hai installato, e in quale ubuntu?
<kunardin> ubuntu 12.10. i driver sono i 13.1
<kunardin> i catalyst 13.1
<krabador> kunardin, non conviene installare l'eswguibile scaricabile dal sito amd
<krabador> appunto per prooblemi come quello.
<kunardin> eh me ne sono accorto, asd
<krabador> kunardin, disinstalla il driver, e dovresti poter riutilizzare tranquillamente il driver video di default, successivamente puoi provare ad installare i diver ati proprietari contenuti nel repository ubuntu, che non sono proprio gli ultimi
<kunardin> come li desinstallo ?
<krabador> sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh da terminale, ma ti consiglio di mandarlo dal terminale che appare quando fai ctrl + alt +f1
<wifi> ciao a tutti
<wifi> ciao a7x
<krabador> poi kunardin mandi "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates "
<kunardin> grazie ho risolto :)
<wifi> [    10.452 055]  [drm:drm_CRTC_helpaer_set_config] * ERROR* failed to set mode on [CRTC : 10]
<wifi> qualciuuno in ascolto?
<prometeus> mozilla browser poco reattivo, come risolvere il problema?
<wifi> reinstallalo
<krabador> wifi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1924956
<krabador> prometeus, prova chromium
<prometeus> e per la pulizia del sistema operativo qual'è era il comando?
<krabador> prometeus, sudo apt-get autoclean
<prometeus> e si puo cambiare il desktop e mettere uno simile a lubuntu??????
<prometeus> questo qui non lo sopporto
<prometeus> ho le icone laterali
<krabador> prometeus, puoi installare tranquillamente l'ambiente grafico di lubuntu
<krabador> prometeus, è solo una questione di spazio
<prometeus> ma influisce sul sistema? del tipo rallentamenti e robe simili?
<wifi> krabador  e tuuto in inglese quell post,
<prometeus> quanto mi occupa krabador?
<krabador> prometeus, non molto, l'ambiente grafico di lubuntu è leggero
<prometeus> va bè 600 mega te li toglie? e poi non ti influisce anche sulla ram?
<krabador> prometeus, non rallenta il sistema,
<wifi> krabador presumo che basta dare solo questo comando? sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<krabador> prometeus, no, se mandi lxde, quando accendi il pc
<krabador> prometeus, non occupi ulteriore ram
<prometeus> ok va bè grazie lo stesso che brutto il desktop di ubuntu 12.04
<prometeus> icone di emmental
<krabador> prometeus, ma quella che sfrutta l'ambiente grafico
<krabador> prometeus, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<krabador> prometeus, e se vuoi risparmiare spazio , sudo apt-get install lubuntu-core, al posto del comando di prima
<prometeus> ok e per velocizzare il caricamento dei filmati?
<wifi> presumo una buona dsl
<krabador> prometeus, infatti definisci "caricamento dei filmati"
<krabador> wifi, si , prova con quel comando
<wifi> ok torno subito
<frezli> ciao raga ..... io vorrei capire quali programmi stanno comunicando con internet da shell , esiste un comando ??? grazie
<wifi> e un problema di driver video questo lho capito
<wifi> perche non parte l ambiente grafico
<wifi> cmq vado a vedere  brb
<OverMe> frezli, sudo netstat -untap
<wifi> lighdm non e installato
<krabador> wifi, che ubuntu è?
<wifi> 12 10
<wifi> su quasta macchina gira benissimo
<wifi> non parte proprio l ambiente grfico capissci
<krabador> wifi, cosa hai fatto prima?
<wifi> niente ho formattato windows7 e installato ubu, ma lho fatto tre volte pensando che forse mi e sfuggito qualcosa, ma evidentemente non e quello il problema
<krabador> wifi, ed appena installato ti da questo problema?
<wifi> si
<wifi> mi fa loggare da riga
<krabador> in live va senza problemi?
<wifi> cmq mi fa loggare ma tutto da riga
<krabador> wifi, in live va senza problemi?
<wifi> in liove molto lento e video sgranato
<krabador> wifi, scusami, che cpu/gpu hai ?
<wifi> cpu amd 2400 x2
<wifi> gpu incorporata mobo
<wifi> nvidia
<wifi> una T
<wifi> come hdd ho unvelociraptor da 150
<krabador> se è nvidia, la gpu, allora manda da terminale "sudo apt-get update && apt-get install nvidia-current-updates"
<wifi> ok un attimo solo, il pc in questione e in un altra room
<krabador> wifi, e allora con calma :C
<krabador> :C
<krabador> :)
<bmw_> salve
<bmw_> x urus risolto il problema con hd esterno
<wifi> risolto
<wifi> grazie krabador
<bmw_> che driver devo mettere per uno scanner epson perfection 1260 ?
<URUS> bmw_: ci sono
<bmw_> ciao ho risolto con hd esterno
<URUS> bmw_: bene
<URUS> ti ho scritto in privato
<bmw_> vuoi sapere come?
<URUS> bmw_: si
<Serpico> ciao
<URUS> Serpico: ciao
<Serpico> ciao URUS
<Lemon> ciao
<URUS> Lemon: ciao
<Lemon> perché avete optato per linux come sistema operativo?
<Lemon> ciao URUS
<URUS> Lemon: perche windows da troppi problemmi
<URUS> ed è gratis
<URUS> perche è veloce
<URUS> e cosi rimane sempre
<Lemon> anche linux da problemi
<URUS> non cambia nel tempo come windows che ralenta ogni gg
<URUS> Lemon: a me per il momento no
<gh0stn0te> Si ma su Linux puoi risolverteli, dipende da quanto sei disposto ad imparare
<URUS> e cmq si possono risolvere facilmente
<gh0stn0te> consiglio qualche letturina o video introduttivo sul Free Software e la svolta storica dei sistemi operativi GNU/Linux
<Lemon> gh0stn0te, appunto devi investire del tempo ad imparare
<Lemon> e la domanda è : ne vale la pena?
<URUS> Lemon: meglio che investire denaro no ?
<Lemon> URUS, il tempo che impieghi a imparare un s.o che ti serve a navigare /scrivere/musica/film lo investi per imparare qualcosa di più utile
<gh0stn0te> Lemon, sono sistemista in un azienda con più di 20 hosts di virtualizzazione. Usiamo una versione ripacchettizzata da noi di Debian Linux
<gh0stn0te> Il costo della server-farm in quanto a licenze, è 0
<Lemon> ok questo è un caso in cui ne vale la pena
<Lemon> io uso linux da un po'
<gh0stn0te> una singola sku di windows server 2008 r2 costa 860€ circa
<Lemon> per fare cose basilari
<gh0stn0te> immagina 860€ x 40 macchine virtuali
<Lemon> si hai perfettamente ragione
<URUS> Lemon: se devo imparare qualcosa di meglio lo faccio , tu non lo fai quando vuoi un altro cell ?
<URUS> e bello funziona meglio, allora imparo
<gh0stn0te> inoltre il mondo gnu/linux è da sempre un testing field per tecnologie che poi vengono propagate su altre piattaforme
<URUS> e per navigare /scrivere/musica/film non mi ha dato mai problemmi
<Lemon> URUS, non ci siam capiti... l'utente tipo usa il pc per navigare /scrivere/musica/film
<Lemon> cose che si potrebbero fare tranquillamente su linux
<gh0stn0te> molti standard che ora sono "norme" nel mondo enterprise come nel mondo desktop, nascono, crescono e sputano sangue girando sotto Gnu/Linux
<Lemon> ma chi glielo fa fare di imparare?
<URUS> Lemon: l'evoluzione
<Lemon> io per questo non lo consiglio mai a nessuno, se non vedo che è motivato
<Lemon> ad usarlo
<URUS> Lemon: io non ti ho detto di installarlo
<URUS> ma sarebbe meglio :P
<Lemon> io l'ho già installato
<Lemon> da un pezzo
<URUS> Lemon: e come te trovi ?
<Lemon> certe volte mi ha fatto buttare via tempo
<gh0stn0te> Lemon, prospettive di futuro, ottimi stipendi, telelavoro. Tu considera che io ho 3 distro diverse installate sulla workstation di casa, e solo una copia di windows 8 da usare per alcuni sviluppi
<Lemon> e alcuni problemi fastidiosi non li ho ancora risolti
<URUS> quale ?
<gh0stn0te> non sò Lemon, è una questione di abitudine, una volta che impari a conoscere una certa architettura, e tutti i suoi fondamenti, questi problemi generalmente spariscono da soli
<URUS> gh0stn0te: è lo stesso che cercavo di dire con il esempio dei cellulari
<Lemon> i video delle iene li vedo con dei puntini rossi lampeggianti, la rai non la vedo, quando inserisco le cuffie logitech bluettot non partono in automatico, la tastiera all'avvio ha i caratteri sballati
<Lemon> e devo premere la tastiera del portatile
<Lemon> e poi alcuni programmi son fatti male
<Lemon> niente di grave
<Lemon> ma un utente normale preferisce non avere questi problemi
<URUS> ma sono tutte cose che se risolvono
<URUS> guide non mancano ,
<Lemon> ma ci perdi tempo e poi non è vero che si risolvono
<gh0stn0te> per le Iene e per Mediaset il discorso è semplice, entrambi usano tecnologie chiuse e proprietarie microsoft (Silverlight, anziche adobe flashplayer), entrambe hanno fatto investimenti volutamente sbagliati in cambio di forti sconti per le loro licenze microsoft
<gh0stn0te> succede ovunque
<Lemon> ad esempio la mia tastiera logitech non posso usare tutti i pulsanti
<Lemon> per una questione di driver
<gh0stn0te> cmq puoi usufruire di entrambi, anche se con peggiori performances, installando moonlight
<Lemon> già fatto gh0stn0te
<Lemon> non funge
<Lemon> cioè si vede male
<Lemon> come ti ho detto
<Lemon> ho installato pure raismmtt o qualcosa del genere su ff
<Lemon> infatti riuscivo a vedere
<gh0stn0te> ci sono anche altri modi Lemon, a cui però non viene dato pieno supporto da chi li gestisce
<Lemon> però non vedo tutto
<gh0stn0te> ad esempio, sui tablet gli stream della RAI non passano tramite player silverlight
<Lemon> ho letto cmq che la cina adesso punta su s.o opensource
<Lemon> questo significa
<Lemon> che in futuro per forza si avrà pi
<Lemon> ù
<Lemon> supporto hw
<Lemon> se è veramente così
<gh0stn0te> se tu convinci il server che ti stai connettendo da un tablet, puoi vedere lo stream con un qualsiasi player come vlc
<URUS> Lemon: putroppo i driver li devono rilasciare quandro compri hw, se non lo fanno e li fanno solo per windows alcuni non tutti è solo un questione comerciale
<Lemon> lo so
<Lemon> ma è cmq un problema
<URUS> allora devi diglio alla impresa che ti vende il hw
<URUS> non te la devi prendere con linux
<Lemon> non me la prendo con linux
<Lemon> ma usare linux ti porta ad avere questo tipo di problemi
<Lemon> non ad esso collegati
<Lemon> cmq tralasciamo questo fatto
<Lemon> io son riuscito ad impallare linux diverse volte
<Lemon> a fare anche danni da semplice utente
<Lemon> non root
<URUS> a me windows mi manda in crash, certo non sempre , ma lo fa
<URUS> io non posso lavorare su un pc che va in crash e non si sa quando
<Lemon> anche a me certamente è capitato, ma non è stato quello che mi ha fatto passare a linux
<URUS> da quando ho installato linux sono finiti miei problemmi
<Lemon> URUS, ma te il pc per cosa lo usi?
<URUS> lo usa mio fratelo per la scuola io lo uso per fare di tutto e di piu
<URUS> ma sopratutto
<gh0stn0te> io invece sono riuscito ad avere una schermata blu da win8 lo stesso giorno che l ho installato, inoltre, ho passato due buone giornate a fixare un bug nel loro installer su una macchina con uefi al posto del bios e relativa partizione efi
<URUS> per programmare i microcontrollori
<gh0stn0te> meglio lasciar stare
<Lemon> io l'altro gg non riuscivo ad installare linux ad un mio amico
<Lemon> mi da errore grub
<Lemon> errore fatale
<Lemon> non c'era verso
<gh0stn0te> perchè avevi sbagliato ad installare il bootloader
<OverMe> Lemon, se sei a fare salotto c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<gh0stn0te> Lemon passa su #ubuntu-it-chat che ti spiego
<Lemon> OverMe, sto parlando di linux, su ubuntu chat stavano già parlando
<Lemon> qui no
<Lemon> cmq ok
<OverMe> qui è solo per il supporto
<gh0stn0te> questo è un canale di supporto e risoluzione dei problemi relativi alla distribuzione GNU/Linux Ubuntu montante Kernel Linux, per tutto il resto c'è  #ubuntu-it-chat
<Lemon> ok scusate
<u1210> he, he, he, forse era meglio il nick Fetentone
<Serpico> ciao
<URUS> Serpico: ciao
<orwell2020> http://www.tomshw.it/cont/news/ubuntu-e-diventato-uno-spyware-la-scomunica-di-stallman/41664/1.html
<orwell2020> http://www.gamemag.it/news/stallman-il-passaggio-di-steam-a-linux-immorale_43295.html
<_Ingen> :)
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-04
<glpiana> ola
<ingen> Ciaooo :)
<ingen> heeem ho fatto un pasticcio con la live
<ingen> adesso sono bloccata sul terminale all'avvio e non so che fare
<ingen> ciao OverMe
<ingen> avevo fatto l'aggiornamento puo centrare qualcosa
<glpiana> ingen, spiega per bene cosa hai fatto, così magari ti si può aiutare
<cristian_c> ingen, ciao
<ingen> ho fatto l'aggiornamento nella chiavetta live, che si è interrotto per mancanza di spazio, adesso avviando ubuntu non è partitao e sono bloccatra , e sono bloccata nel terminale
<ingen> cristian_c: ciao :I
<ingen> * :)
<glpiana> ingen, scrivi: sudo apt-get clean           nel terminale
<ingen> ok
<glpiana> ingen, poi scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> e vediamo se si sblocca
<ingen> dopo "sudo apt-get clean" mm è successo nulla almeno sembra, è giusto?
<glpiana> ingen, sì
<ingen> ok vado col secondo
<ingen> glpiana: ok sta facendo un sacco di configurazuioni
<ingen> glpiana: dkg problemi con le dipendenze impediscono al configurazione di linux-image-generic
<ingen> glpiana: ha nooo scusa, è tronato al prompt
<glpiana> sudo apt-get update
<ingen> glpiana:  non sono collegata a internet con la live,
<glpiana> ingen, collegati
<glpiana> ingen, scusa che hai detto?
<glpiana> ingen, è una live?
<glpiana> ingen, hai fatto l'aggiornamento di una live?
<glpiana> ingen, a che pro hai fatto l'aggiornamento di una live?
<ingen> hemmmm si...../ mi vergogno :(
<ingen> glpiana: per provare
<glpiana> ingen, non è questione di vergognarsi, è che la cosa non ha senso. se è una live, rifalla e bon, risolto il rpoblema
<ingen> nono posso, ci avevo gia pensato
<glpiana> perchè non puoi?
<ingen> glpiana: aspetta posso collegarnmi
<ingen> glpiana: devo solo trovare il cavo...hai tempo?
<glpiana> ingen, ma non ha senso comuqnue aggiornare una live, con o senza cavo
<glpiana> ingen, perchè dici di non poter rifare la live su chiavetta?
<ingen> infatti pensavo che quello che mi facevi farer era una rimozione dell' update
<ingen> perchè questo pc è troppo sgalfo
<ingen> è un mirtacolo che naavigo e nn so con che protezioni
<ingen> glpiana: dovrei poter fare la cose da dos,forse andrebbe un po più veloce :)
<glpiana> dos?
<ingen> adesso sono su un win con 128mb di ram
<ingen> glpiana: comunque era solo per dire non è che lo saprei fare
<glpiana> ingen, la chiavetta te l'ha preparata qualcun altro?
<ingen> no l'avevo fatta io col portatile da win..ma desso l'ho piallato
<glpiana> ingen, e ora da dove stai scrivendo?
<ingen> da l pc vecchio
<glpiana> ingen, ha le porte usb il pc vecchio?
<glpiana> immagino di sì se ha meno di 15 anni
<ingen> glpiana: quello sgalfo sgalfo
<glpiana> ingen, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/  vai su sto sito, scarica il rpogramma per windows e segui le istruzioni per farti la chiavetta
<ingen> si le usb le ha dai..almeno quello
<ingen> glpiana:  pensavo di fare prima a fare spazio sulla chiavetta
<akis24> giorno
<mintux_> ciao glpiana ti ricordi di me, ieri avevo quel problema con la grafica, e grazie a te è stato risolto però avevo un problema con quel chipset ar5523 ho provato a seguire quella guida ma con scarso successo non sono riuscito a far funzionare la chiavettina wifi
<glpiana> mintux_, ti riferisci alla guida di ndiswrapper?
<mintux_> esattamente
<ingen> glpiana: con quello che abbiamo fatto prima adesso è ripartita grazieeee....mi evito anche di rifarla :)
<glpiana> mintux_, scrivi nel terminale: ndiswrapper -l
<mintux_> arrivo al punto di dare questo comando: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper e mi dice che non è presente il modulo :D
<glpiana> ingen, ok
<glpiana> mintux_, ok, un attimo allora
<mintux_> athfmwdl : driver installed
<mintux_> net5523 : driver installed
<mintux_> ok attendo
<ingen> ciao a tutti :)
<glpiana> mintux_, scrivi nel terminale: dpkg -l | grep ndiswrapper              e copia l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | mintux_
<ubot-it> mintux_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mintux_> ecco glpiana, mi sa che ho sbagliato, il nik dove dovrei metterlo? almeno lo so per la prossima volta http://paste.ubuntu.com/5675912/
<glpiana> mintux_, il problema è che la versione 1.57 ha un bug... sto cercando la via più semplice
<mintux_> a ok
<glpiana> mintux_, scrivi nel terminale: sudo apt-get pruge ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-dkms ndiswrapper-source  ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<glpiana> scusa
<glpiana> mintux_, correggi: non pruge ma purge
<mintux_> si beh al massimo la prendevo nei denti, e me lo diceva che era sbagliato pruge :P il nostro amato terminale ci aiuta
<mintux_> faccio un autoremo e autoclean anche?
<glpiana> mintux_, non è necessario
<glpiana> mintux_, scarica questo http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/ndiswrapper/stable/ndiswrapper-1.58.tar.gz?r=http%3A%2F%2Fsourceforge.net%2Fprojects%2Fndiswrapper%2F&ts=1365063725&use_mirror=garr
<mintux_> a ok, no perchè me lo diceva di fare
<mintux_> l'ho scaricato in tmp
<glpiana> mintux_, e dove sta sta directory?
<glpiana> vabbè, estrai il pacchetto e poi da terminale entra nella directory che viene creata durante l'estrazione. scrivi: make
<glpiana> se non ottieni errori scrivi: sudo make install
<glpiana> mintux_, se ancora non ottieni errori scrivi: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<mintux_> completato ciò che mi hai detto
<glpiana> mintux_, bene, scrivi: lsmod | grep ndis
<mintux_> ndiswrapper           192638  0
<glpiana> mintux_, ora scrivi: ndiswrapper -l
<mintux_> output identico a prima
<mintux_> athfmwdl : driver installed
<mintux_> net5523 : driver installed
<glpiana> mintux_, oki, ora scrivi: iwconfig
<mintux_> no wireless extension :(
<glpiana> mintux_, sei sicuro di aver recuperato il driver corretto per la scheda wifi? e perchè ne hai installati 2 e non uno solo?
<mintux_> ho staccato la chiavetta e riattaccata e praticamente da quel pc è uscito gnome è venuta fuori una serie di scritte e poi è ritornata la grafica e in dmesg c'è un sacco di roba :( è il cd che è per winzoz quindi penso proprio che siano giusti
<glpiana> mintux_, facciamo così, seghiamo i due driver e poi ne installiamo uno solo
<mintux_> ok
<mintux_> mi aiuti tu o torno sulla guida e faccio da solo?
<glpiana> mintux_, scrivi: sudo ndiswrapper -r athfmwdl
<glpiana> mintux_, scrivi: sudo ndiswrapper -r net5523
<mintux_> fatto
<mintux_> la tengo staccata la chiavetta?
<glpiana> per ora sì
<mintux_> un attimo
<mintux_> c'è un problema, non la riconosce più :( dopo tutti quegli output di dmesg non vede più usb disconnected
<glpiana> mintux_, spe facciamo un'altra cosa, ridammi l'id della usb preso dal comando lsusb
<mintux_> Bus 001 Device 005: ID a727:6893 3Com 3CRUSB20075 OfficeConnect Wireless 108Mbps 11g Adapter [Atheros AR5523]
<mintux_> ora è inserita la chiavetta
<glpiana> mintux_, dmesg | tail
<mintux_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5675950/ però non è quello che veniva fuori ieri, mi sa che  è venuto fuori un casino :(
<glpiana> mintux_, leviamoci il dubbio e riavvia il pc. torno tra 5 minuti
<mintux_> ok ti aspetto
<mintux_>  fammi sapere quando ci sei
<mintux_> poi ieri avevo notato  una cosa, quando lo spengo rimane nella schermata dei pallini con scritto ubuntu e sta li finche non tengo premuto il tasto di accensione
<glpiana> mintux_, ci sono. hai riavviato?
<mintux_> ho dato riavvia e praticamente è impallato :( ubuntu .....
<mintux_> e è li fermo
<mintux_> mi sa che devo arare tutto :(
<glpiana> mintux_, è la prima volta che fa così?
<mintux_> no anche questa notte quando ho provato a utilizzare ndiswrapper
<glpiana> mintux_, e stai usando il kernel originale o il 3.8.5 di cui parlavi ieri?
<mintux_> 3.8.5 dato che i hai detto che magari aveva già quei driver
<mintux_> allora riavvio manualmente e veddiamo se si riavvia con l'altro kernel
<mintux_> ok?
<glpiana> mintux_, resetta e avvia con il kernel originale, poi riavvialo e vedi se da lo stesso problema
<mintux_> con quel kernel li ci mette un sacco ad accendersi, invece con il 3.8.5 ci mette la metà
<glpiana> mintux_, ad aprile esce la nuova versione che usi di default il 3.8 e quando aggiornerai potrai avere il tuo boot più rapido. ora concentriamoci sul problema attuale
<mintux_> ok ora si è riavviato :) cioè si è spento, quindi ora in che kernel entro?
<glpiana> con quello originale
<mintux_> 3.5.0-26 ok
<mintux_> non so come mai ci mette così tanto :(
<glpiana> dimmi quando ci sei
<mintux_> ghe son :D
<mintux_> ci sono*
<mintux_> stacco la chiave?
<glpiana> staccala e riattaccala
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<mintux_> fatto
<glpiana> mintux_, scrivi: dmesg | tail    e metti su pastebin
<mintux_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5675986/
<glpiana> mintux_, postami anche l'output di lsmod
<mintux_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5675988/
<glpiana> mintux_, ndiswrapper -l     elenca qualcosa?
<mintux_> niente
<glpiana> mintux_, oki, dai iwconfig
<mintux_> no wireless extensions
<glpiana> mintux_, installa il driver con ndiswrapper, ma solo uno dei due che hai messo ieri
<mintux_> quale secondo te?
<glpiana> il net5523?
<mintux_> ar5523.bin  ar5523.sys  athfmwdl.cat  athfmwdl.inf  athfmwdl.sys  net5523.cat  net5523.inf
<glpiana> il .inf credo
<mintux_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5675997/
<mintux_> è collegata la chiavetta cmq
<glpiana> mintux_, ti ha ridato il prompt o continua a scrivere?
<mintux_> non ho capito scusa?
<glpiana> mintux_, puoi scriverci nel temrinale o continua a darti a ripetizione quei messaggi?
<mintux_> no no finisce li l'output del comando, la chiavetta deve essere inserita o no?
<glpiana> mintux_, scrivi: ndiswrapper -l
<mintux_> net5523 : driver installed 	device (A727:6893) present
<glpiana> mintux_, oki, ora scrivi: dmesg | tail
<mintux_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676005/
<glpiana> mintux_, stacca la chiavetta e riattaccala. poi di nuovo dmesg | tail
<mintux_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676008/
<glpiana> mintux_, iwconfig
<mintux_> no wireless extensions
<glpiana> mintux_, nulla di fatto dunque
<mintux_> bene :(
<glpiana> mintux_, dammi l'output di ifconfig
<glpiana> mintux_, e anche lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<mintux_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676012/
<mintux_> del secondo non viene fuori niente
<glpiana> mintux_, e anche lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<glpiana> oki, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<mintux_> ma scusa non dovrei aggiungere con modprobe?
<mintux_> come nella guida
<mintux_> a si ecco
<mintux_> sudo depmod -a
<mintux_> questo lo devo lanciare?
<glpiana> no
<mintux_> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<glpiana> mintux_, già, l'avevamo compilato per l'altro kernel
<mintux_> è sempre uscito questo output a quel comand
<glpiana> mintux_, col terminale torna nella directory di ndiswrapper e dai: sudo make uninstall
<glpiana> mintux_, poi dai make clean
<glpiana> mintux_, poi dai make
<mintux_> non c'è niente di installato e se faccio un policy di ndiswrapper mi dice che non c'è nessun pacchetto installato :(
<mintux_> che cavolo sta succedendo?
<glpiana> mintux_, scusa, perchè non dai i comandi che ti dico?
<glpiana> è difficile seguirti se vai per i fatti tuoi
<mintux_> perchè la cartella era in tmp e con il riavvio è andato tutto a p....
<glpiana> di sicuro non c'è nulla di ndiswrapper installato con apt. abbiamo rimosso tutto prima
<glpiana> ah ecco
<glpiana> allora la prossima volta non scaricar ein tmp :)
<mintux_> sono stato un deficiente
<glpiana> riscarica il pacchetto: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/ndiswrapper/stable/ndiswrapper-1.58.tar.gz?r=http%3A%2F%2Fsourceforge.net%2Fprojects%2Fndiswrapper%2F&ts=1365063725&use_mirror=garr
<mintux_> scusami :(
<glpiana> mintux_, riestrailo, entraci e scrivi: make
<mintux_> lo ho scaricato nella home, ora lo scompatto e do make
<mintux_> lanciato make
<glpiana> mintux_, se non da errori dai sudo make install
<glpiana> poi dai sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<mintux_> fatto tutto, nell'ultimo comando niente output giusto?
<glpiana> giusto
<mintux_> ok
<glpiana> mintux_, iwconfig
<mintux_> mi garba mi sa, ti mando l'output
<mintux_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676027/
<glpiana> mintux_, sudo iwlist scan
<mintux_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676030/
<glpiana> yes
<mintux_> ma quanto sei forte :D
<glpiana> mintux_, ora, prima di tutto provala e vedi se si collega e naviga
<mintux_> grazieeeeeeeeee
<glpiana> poi dobbiamo controllare che venga caricato il modulo in automatico
<mintux_> a ok, pensavo io fosse finita :P
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> quasi
<mintux_> non si connette, vediamo se ce la fa
<mintux_> connesso
<glpiana> mintux_, oki, ora dimmi che editor di testo usi
<mintux_> emacs23
<glpiana> wow
<mintux_> cosa?
<glpiana> mintux_, allora fai da solo :) edita il file /etc/modules  e aggiungi in fondo ndiswrapper
<mintux_> non l'ho capita :D cmq ok aggiungo alla fine
<glpiana> mintux_, come superuser ovviamente. poi salva e riavvia col kernel originale
<mintux_> riavviamo :D
<glpiana> :)
<mintux_> perchè mi hai detto quella cosa su emacs :D
<mintux_> ti piace?
<glpiana> mintux_, non lo uso, pensavo a qualcosa di più elementare :)
<mintux_> aaaaah :D tipo nano?
<glpiana> per esempio, o gedit
<mintux_> ahimè non va, le lucette sulla chiavetta sono accese come quando funziona ma non la rileva con iwconfig
<glpiana> mintux_, hai preso il kernel giusto?
<mintux_> ye
<mintux_> yes*
<glpiana> mintux_, lsmod | grep ndiswrapper che dice?
<mintux_> niente
<mintux_> :(
<glpiana> mintux_, mmm... cat /etc/modules | grep ndiswrapper  che dice?
<mintux_> ndiwsrapper in rosso, cmq nella guida che mi hai mandato ieri c'era un comando da mandare: sudo ndiswrapper -m
<glpiana> mintux_, dallo
<mintux_> adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf ... provo a riavviare ora?
<glpiana> sì
<mintux_> nada :( in iwconfig no wireless extensions
<glpiana> mintux_, e lsmod   non elenca ndiswrapper?
<mintux_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676072/
<apetta> salve a tutti
<glpiana> non lo carica. dai sudo modprobe ndiswrapper e confermami che funziona
<mintux_> comando lanciato però non da nessun output però non trova niente con iwconfig
<glpiana> mintux_, uname -a
<mintux_> Linux ubuntu 3.5.0-26-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 8 23:20:06 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> mintux_, togli e rimetti la chiavetta
<mintux_> ora va
<mintux_> riavvio e provo a staccare e riattaccare?
<glpiana> mintux_, riavvia, poi se non va stacca e riattacca la chiavetta e vediamo se carica il modulo da solo
<Michy9393> ciao a tutti :)
<mintux_> dopo voglio eliminare quel maledetto kernel che mi sta sulle palle :D
<glpiana> ok
<mintux_> staccata e riattaccata non da segni di vita nei led che ha
<glpiana> mintux_, magari ci siamo dimenticati qualcosa: dai: sudo depmod -a
<mintux_> riavvio?
<glpiana> sì
<mintux_> :(
<glpiana> mintux_, cat /etc/modules
<mintux_> non c'è più dentro :(
<mintux_> a no scherzavo c'è c'è
<glpiana> mintux_, allora lo rimettiamo: sudo nano /etc/modules
<glpiana> mintux_, allora fammi vedere su pastebin
<mintux_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676101/
<glpiana> mintux_, boh, proviamo a mettere il modprobe in rc.local. edita da superuser /etc/rc.local
<glpiana> mintux_, prima di exit 0   scrivi modprobe ndiswrapper
<glpiana> ah mintux_
<glpiana> ma tu ora hai tolto e rimesso la chiavetta?
<mintux_> si
<glpiana> oki, allora edita rc.local e vediamo se così va
<mintux_> ora me l'ha caricato e si è connesso :D
<mintux_> siiiiiiiiiii
<glpiana> alè
<mintux_> quindi potrebbe essere finita?
<glpiana> leviamo l'altro kernel ora
<mintux_> siiiiiiiiii :D
<mintux_> è difficile?
<glpiana> mintux_, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<mintux_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676116/
<glpiana> mintux_, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.8.5-030805-generic linux-image-extra-3.8.5-030805-generic
<mintux_> fatto
<glpiana> mintux_, dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<mintux_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676120/
<glpiana> mintux_, sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.8.5-030805 linux-headers-3.8.5-030805-generic
<mintux_> dpkg: attenzione: nel rimuovere linux-headers-3.8.5-030805-generic, la directory "/lib/modules/3.8.5-030805-generic" è risultata non vuota e non viene rimossa Rimozione di linux-headers-3.8.5-030805...
<glpiana> mintux_, sì, normale, aveva dentro l'ndiswrapper di prima
<mintux_> a ok
<glpiana> mintux_, se ha terminato riavvia
<mintux_> non devo aggiornare grub?
<glpiana> mintux_, penso l'abbia già fatto lui automaticamente alla rimozione dei kernel
<mintux_> si non avevo visto
<mintux_> nel grub non c'è più :D
<glpiana> bien, a posto allora
<glpiana> mintux_, ricora però che se aggiorni il kernel dovrai ricompilare ndiswrapper
<mintux_> quindi nel caso in cui aggiorno e viene fuori il nuovo kernel devo fare di nuovo tutta la procedura? anche in rc.local ecc?
<glpiana> no, solo il make e sudo make install
<mintux_> a ok
<mintux_> perfetto
<mintux_> quando è che dovrebbe uscire?
<glpiana> mintux_, e che ne so, mica sono sviluppatore
<akhilleus> salve perchè lubuntu non mi riconosc ela mia sd 8gb????
<akhilleus> mi aiutate?
<mintux_> pensavo fossi aggiornato, scusami
<glpiana> akhilleus, inseriscila e scrivi in un terminale: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | akhilleus
<ubot-it> akhilleus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676137/
<mintux_> glpiana: cmq ti ringrazio davvero per questa cosa, sei stato davvero gentile, quanto mi piacerebbe saperne così per poter aiutare
<glpiana> akhilleus, sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt            poi dai ls /mnt   e dimmi se ci vedi i tuoi dati
<glpiana> mintux_, :)
<mintux_> chissà da quanto usi linux e quanto ci hai studiato
<akhilleus> mi dice che si deve specificare il file system col primo comando
<glpiana> akhilleus, oki, sei sicuro che la sd sia formattata? hai un altro pc che la legge?
<akhilleus> non ho altro pc purtroppo
<glpiana> akhilleus, un altro sistema operativo sulllo stesso pc
<glpiana> ?
<akhilleus> no
<akhilleus> magari è rotta
<akhilleus> o nn ci sono i driver
<glpiana> akhilleus, non lo so, hai dati importanti sopra?
<akhilleus> no posso formattarla
<glpiana> akhilleus, ok, formattiamo. vai sulle applicazioni di sistema e cerca l'editor di partizioni
<akhilleus> nn so come fare
<akhilleus> ma neppure la trova credo
<glpiana> akhilleus, apri il menu delle applicazioni e cerca sotto sistema o amministrazione, così come cercheresti un solitario sotto i giochi. se non trovi nulla installiamo
<akhilleus> si ma non è meglio vedere prima se la vede il mio pc???? credo nn la veda
<glpiana> akhilleus, la vede, l'ho già visto che la vede, ma non riconosce il filesystem, cosa che hai letto pure tu. se vuoi la formattiamo, se no cerchi un altro pc e controlli se la vede o meno
<akhilleus> no formattiamola
<glpiana> akhilleus, dunque sto programma c'è o dobbiamo installarlo?
<akhilleus> vedo
<akhilleus> non c'è
<glpiana> akhilleus, nel terminale: sudo apt-get install gparted
<akhilleus> non c'è altro modo per formattarla????
<akhilleus> con la usb uso un comando
<glpiana> akhilleus, vabbè lasciamo stare
<akhilleus> xkè lasciamo stare scusa???? cosa ho fatto?
<akhilleus> installato cmq
<akhilleus> ho installato
<glpiana> akhilleus, a parte un uso spropositato die punti interrogativi? sto cercando di farti formattare la sd come mi hai chiesto, installando un programma che ti permette di farlo comodamente per via grafica e non ti va bene. io lascio perdere. che vuoi che faccia?
<akhilleus> scusa per i punti
<akhilleus> che faccio di male oddio solo xkè chiedo se c'è altro modo?
<glpiana> akhilleus, magari spiegami perchè non va bene il metodo che ti sto illustrando
<glpiana> così ne discutiamo
<akhilleus> non è che non va bene ho solo chiesto se c'era un comando diverso così come x le usb
<glpiana> o volevi il comandino bello bello da copiare e incollare così anche sta volta non impariamo a fare nulla da soli?
<akhilleus> nulla di errato nella tua guida
<glpiana> akhilleus, se lo sai fare per le usb per le sd è la stessa cosa
<akhilleus> ma sono incapace e vorrei capire tutto qui
<mintux_> man mkfs no?
<akhilleus> per la usb ho il comando copiato su un file di testo e lo incollo per la sd non so farlo
<akhilleus> tutto qui
<akhilleus> cmq se ti ho disturbato scusa io non sono il tipo lascio perdere tutto,non sono capace e chiedevo prima di fare un'operazione tutto qui
<akhilleus> scusa per i ? e scusa per il disturbo ma credimi sono così tranquillo..
<davide___> cio a tutti
<pescador> ciao a tutti!
<mintux_> glpiana: sono sempre io, ora devo scappare perchè ho un impegno pomeriggio però prima ho appena provato a spegnere quel pc e viene fuori ubuntu ..... nei prossimi giorni ci sei che proviamo a vedere cos'è?
<glpiana> mintux_, quando ci sei mi spieghi bene sta cosa
<davide___> raga, da un pcaziendale non mi connetto a internet mi chiede dei certificati, prima era tutto regolare adesso no,il pc con windows  7 funzia, l'altro ho ubuntu su chiavetta non installato, ma no mi connetto, prima si, la mia azinda ha inserit oun NAT come posso navigare in internet..
<glpiana> davide___, controlla le impostazioni della scheda di rete sotto windows 7 (ip netmask gateway dns e quant'altro) e riproducile in ubuntu
<davide___> devo copiarr tutte le voci netmask, gateway, dns, e come faccio
<glpiana> davide___, io prenderei un foglio e una matita
<davide___> ok, preso
<glpiana> davide___, poi da ubutnu vai nelle impostazioni di rete, in ipv4 metti le impostazioni manuali e compili i vari campi
<davide___> dove trovo impostazione di rete con ubuntu 12.10
<glpiana> davide___, se guardi sulla barra vedi l'icona della connessione. cliccandola ti permette di accedere alle impostazioni
<giuseppe_> ciao, possono coesistere assieme i driver open e fglrx? cambiando xorg.conf "radeon" in "fglrx" cambia solo l'utilizzo dei driver oppure vanno in conflitto?
<glpiana> giuseppe_, se installi gli fglrx c'è convivenza, in quanto i radeon non vengono disinstallati
<glpiana> che poi basti solo cambiare la voce in xorg.conf è un altro discorso. bisognerebbe provare
<giuseppe_> glpiana la convivenza non dovrebbe fare danni, no?
<giuseppe_> cambiando la voce in xorg.conf direi quale driver utilizzare
<glpiana> giuseppe_, ti ho detto che è normale che ci siano entrambi se installi gli fglrx
<glpiana> giuseppe_, che poi vengano prese in considerazione le modifiche ad xorg.conf è da dimostrare provando
<giuseppe_> glpiana quindi non dovrei avere problemi? per me è il problema inverso
<giuseppe_> vorrei utilizzare gli open, senza togliere fglrx
<glpiana> giuseppe_, prova, se l'interfaccia grafica non riparte, editi xorg.conf e lo rimetti a posto
<giuseppe_> glpiana forse mi sono spiegato male, vorrei utilizzare gli open con la dicitura "radeon" senza disinstallare i pacchetti fglr
<davide___>  
<glpiana> giuseppe_, non ti sei spiegato male, continuo a non capirne il motivo. prova
<giuseppe_> ok
<giuseppe_> glpiana è normale avere una temperatura sui 58 gradi della scheda video?
<glpiana> dipende dalla scheda immagino. la ventola gira?
<giuseppe_> no gira dopo i 60
<glpiana> giuseppe_, l'hai settata tu così o è di default?
<davide___> glxpiana:le impostazioni sono in inglese,per piacere mi dici pa proceura corratta
<glpiana> davide___, le impostazioni saranno anche in inglese, ma i campi ip dns gateway etc etc non sono tradotti, tantomeno ipv4
<TaLaDo> giuseppe_, si è normale quella temperatura
<davide___> scusa devo andare a lavorare.a dopo..grzie
<bufalo> esiste programma ho comando che migliori la sensibilità del wifi? oppure un modo per settarla?
<TaLaDoU> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<TaLaDoU> bufalo, via software queste sono le guide poi dipende dall'hardware e da tanti fattori
<bufalo> perchè io ho trovato questo comando in una guida sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<giuseppe_> glpiana è di default
<bufalo> perchè io vorrei utilizzare ndiswrapper per utilizzare i driver di windows, ma non so come fare
<bufalo> ovviamente per far migliorare la qualita della mia scheda wireless
<bufalo> il problema principale e che non so dove trovare il driver wifi windows per la mia scheda
<bufalo> nessuno sa dove trovarli?
<bufalo> la mia e una ralink mi pare
<pindol> ciao a tutti,una domanda semplice semplice,per fare si che il pc mi chieda la password quando si accende?ubuntu 12/10.In account utente con accesso automatico "off"non la chiede.
<bufalo> il comando per vedere che scheda wifi ho installato?
<K99Brain> bufalo, lspci -vv | grep -i net
<bmw> salve
<bmw> quale di questi driver devo scaricare per epson perfection 1260 su ubuntu 12.10?: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5676541/
<armando> chiedo informazioni grazie
<armando> posso istallare ubuntu nella pen drive? e operare dalla pen
<armando> comunque è un bel canale questo
<armando> e va bene aspetto qualche amico in aiuto
<armando> ma non cè proprio nessuno?
<akis24> armando: si che puoi leggi la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<enzotib> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<armando> capito grazie
<bmw> salve
<bmw> quale di questi driver devo scaricare per ubuntu m12.10? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5676541/
<akhilleus> tvorrei formattare la sd card ma non riesco ho installato gparted
<akhilleus> magari gentilmente qualcuno mi aiuta!
<[Jano]> akhilleus: Verifica che la SD card non sia protetta dalla scrittura (vi è un minuscolo slide messo in posizione look) e poi procedi normalmente.
<davegarath> akhilleus: come la vedi la sd ?
<akhilleus> non sono pratico
<akhilleus> non è protetta cmq
<[Jano]> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<davegarath> akhilleus: apri un terminale e fai tail -f /var/log/messages poi etrai la sd e la reinserisci dovresti vederla come un /dev/sdb o /dev/sdc
<akhilleus> è la sd della fotocamera vorrei un aiuto per formattarla non sono proprio bravo
<davegarath> ops tail -f /var/log/syslog
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676721/
<davegarath> akhilleus: ho sbagliato file : `tail -f /var/log/syslog'
<akhilleus> trovata ma dici non allocata
<onebitxajax> akhilleus: parli con me?
<akhilleus> si si
<akhilleus> mi dice non è allocata
<davegarath> akhilleus: pastami le righe che ti sono uscite quando hai inserito la sd
<onebitxajax> !image | akhilleus
<ubot-it> akhilleus: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<onebitxajax> fai stamp e fammi vedere
<akhilleus> rimetto
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676739/
<akhilleus> http://imagebin.org/252766
<OverMe> font bello sobrio
<davegarath> akhilleus: devi partizionarlo puoi fare in diversi modi, da terminale puoi fare : `sudo fdisk /dev/sdb'
<onebitxajax> uahahahahahah
<onebitxajax> akhilleus: tasto destro su quel grigio e format -> fat32
<akhilleus> posso incollare il comando dunque???
<onebitxajax> dove dice non allocato
<onebitxajax> davegarath: questa stanza non e' abbastanza grande per tutte e due
<onebitxajax> akhilleus: segui davegarath
<onebitxajax> :D
<akhilleus> comando m per la guida dice
<davegarath> akhilleus: perfetto
<davegarath> akhilleus: premi `n'
<akhilleus> poi p  oppure e
<davegarath> akhilleus: ti chiederà se primaria o estesa e noi diciamo primaria 'p'
<akhilleus> poi 1
<davegarath> akhilleus: poi ti chiede il numero
<davegarath> akhilleus: esatto : 1
<akhilleus> settore?
<davegarath> akhilleus: poi dai sempre invio alle richieste tanto è tutto default
<davegarath> akhilleus: perché facciamo una partizione unica
<akhilleus> e chiudo poi?
<davegarath> akhilleus: alla fine no
<davegarath> akhilleus: alla fine serve 'w'
<akhilleus> ora cosa faccio?
<akhilleus> esco?
<davegarath> akhilleus: con w dovrebbe uscire da solo
<davegarath> akhilleus: dovresti trovarti ora /dev/sdb1, ora puoi formattarla come meglio credi es : `mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1' per formattarla in vfat o 'mkfs.ntfs  /dev/sdb1' se la vuoi ntfs
<davegarath> insomma mkfs.<fschetipiacedipiù> ;)
<akhilleus> fat32 ho formattato
<davegarath> akhilleus: dovresti essere a posto
<akhilleus> se un maestro caspita
<akhilleus> ma ogni volta come ricordo la procedura?
<davegarath> akhilleus: devi intanto capire la differenza tra partizionare e formattare :) con fdisk abbiamo partizionato con mkfs formattato
<akhilleus> ascolta solo una info x il mio netbook
<akhilleus> se ne prendo una grossa di capacità posso montare il sistema nella sd?
<akhilleus> xkè nel mio dell inspiron 9 ho solo 4 gb
<davegarath> akhilleus: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/it/man8/fdisk.8.html
<davegarath> akhilleus: sì però occhio che le prestazioni scendono un po' forse ti conviene mettere su penne esterne solo i dati
<akhilleus> ok grazie di cuore
<matti-007> c
<djm3ow> Ciao a tutti quanti
<djm3ow> Potrei farvi una domanda visto che sono nuovo su ubuntu?
<onebitxajax> djm3ow: devi!
<djm3ow> :D
<onebitxajax> djm3ow: e' tuo dovere e obbligo farne almeno 2 :D
<djm3ow> mi piace questo spirito
<onebitxajax> djm3ow: siamo cosi solo quando alziamo un po il gomito
<djm3ow> allora io ieri mi sn installato ubunto 12.10
<djm3ow> il wi fi mi funzionava (uso un laptop) e ho fatto una 40 di aggiornamenti dopo il riavvio il wifi nn funziona piu
<onebitxajax> djm3ow: se attacchi il cavo funziona?
<djm3ow> c e la lucina del wifi c e ancora pero è rossa (wifi spento) e i driver sembra che siano tutti installati
<djm3ow> si ads sto usando un cavo ethernet
<onebitxajax> !paste | djm3ow
<ubot-it> djm3ow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<djm3ow> si pero a me serve il wifi perche se no nn lo posso sfruttare nella mia camera
<onebitxajax> djm3ow: apri unterminale e incolla il risultato di questo comando sudo ifconfig
<jester-> djm3ow: aggiornato il kernel anche?
<onebitxajax> to jester-
<onebitxajax> djm3ow: ti lascio in mani al mitico jester- . sei in ottime mani
<djm3ow> okey grazie 100
<onebitxajax> :D
<djm3ow> 1000*
<jester-> djm3ow: aggiornato il kernel anche?
<djm3ow> aspetta
<djm3ow> cos e il kernel?
<jester-> uh
<djm3ow> cmq il risultato di quello che mi ha dato onebitxajax sudo ifconfig è questo qua
<jester-> djm3ow: riavvia e parti col penultimo
<djm3o2> rieccomi
<djm3o2> scusate per l uscita pero nn so il perche mi si era bloccato firefox
<OverMe> djm3o2, lspci
<OverMe> metti nel pastebin
<djm3o2> lspci?
<OverMe> è un comando da dare nel terminale
<djm3o2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676883/plain/
<djm3o2> ah ok
<djm3o2> aspetta questo e un altro comando
<abdullah> salve a tutti
<djm3o2>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676953/plain/
<djm3o2> tieni over me
<OverMe> djm3o2, incolla senza la parte /plain/
<djm3o2> ah ok
<djm3o2> paste.ubuntu.com/5676953
<djm3o2> paste.ubuntu.com/5676953/
<djm3o2> salve abdullah
<djm3o2> sei riuscito over me?
<abdullah> salve avrei bisogno di consigli per la installazione di ubuntu
<abdullah> in particolare sulle partizioni
<OverMe> djm3o2, sempre da terminale: dpkg -l | egrep 'bcmwl-kernel-source|dkms|buil-essential'
<djm3o2> ok
<djm3o2> paste.ubuntu.com/5676961/
<djm3o2> tieni overme
<OverMe> sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source && sudo apt-get install build-essential bcmwl-kernel-source
<OverMe> abdullah, ?
<abdullah> si?
<onebitxajax> abdullah: spara la domanda
<onebitxajax> :D
<abdullah> be sto installando per la prima volta ubuntu, ho intenzione di dedicare le giuste partizioni
<OverMe> djm3o2, metti tutto sul pastebin quando ha fatto
<abdullah> per i dati e per il SO
<djm3o2> scs overme
<djm3o2> ads lo faccio
<OverMe> djm3o2, sì ma non scrivere come se i caratteri costassero
<jester-> siamo antichi e tipo sms non lo capiamo
<djm3o2> :D ahahaha
<djm3o2> mi dice
<djm3o2> sudo: apt: command not found
<onebitxajax> !partizioni | abdullah
<ubot-it> abdullah: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<djm3o2> comunque scusa  sono abituato con facebook
<djm3o2> lo rifaccio piu attentamente
<djm3o2> ecco ads mi è partito
<abdullah> grazie , ma più che informazioni vorrei dei consigli su quante partizioni fare ad esempio ...considerando niente windows
<jester-> abdullah: è una pessima idea segare winz
<abdullah> :D
<jester-> abdullah: ma se lo vuoi segare basta che in installazione scegli usa tutto il disco
<djm3o2> paste.ubuntu.com/5676978/
<djm3o2> eccolo pero dimmi se fare si o no
<abdullah> cioè? ubuntu di default partiziona l' hd?
<OverMe> djm3o2, sì
<abdullah> vorrei almeno la home separata dal so
<OverMe> djm3o2, è sbagliato il comando, in fondo è "source" non "souce"
<OverMe> djm3o2, copia/incolla il mio fai prima no?
<jester-> abdullah: usa tutto il disco ci pensa l'installer ma perdi dati su eventuali altre partizioni
<djm3o2> ok
<Ingen_nabba> ciao
<Ingen_nabba> devo formattare l'HDD meglio il dual boot, o la virtual-machine per win7?
<abdullah> ma dove posso leggere cosa fa l'installer nei dettagli? se applica le partizioni vorrei almeno decidere le dimensioni
<jester-> Ingen_nabba: ancora?
<jester-> cambia un po il verso
<Ingen_nabba> nonm vedevo il mio post, ho riavviato la chat
<djm3o2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677005/
<djm3o2> ecco OverMe adesso l'ho fatto per bene
<krabador> Ingen_nabba, se devi fare poche cose con win, meglio la virtual machine,se l'uso di win puo' essere piu' impegnativo, meglio l'installazione in dual boot.
<OverMe> djm3o2, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<Ingen_nabba> ha e le partizioni vecchie meglio cancellarle in blocco
<jester-> abdullah: allora devi fare manuale
<Ingen_nabba> krabador: grazie non avevo dubbi sulla tua opinione, non è che non mi fido di chi me l'a consigliata ...ma volevo sentire anche altre opinioni
<jester-> abdullah: e farti le partizioni da gparted prima
<abdullah> eh ma quali? :D
<djm3o2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677013/
<krabador> Ingen_nabba, figurati, hai il diritto di mettere anche annunci sul giornale.-
<jester-> abdullah: a ubuntu serve una sola partizione e un apartizione swap
<OverMe> djm3o2, sudo dpkg-reconfigure bcmwl-kernel-source
<abdullah> per 4 gb di ram quanto dovrebbe essere grande?
<davide_> come faccio  adare in internet con pc aziendale, sotto nat
<jester-> abdullah: nel caso vorresti la home separata diventano 3 ma se non hai dimestichezza con le partizioni fanne uba sola
<abdullah> o la fa in atumatico?
<jester-> abdullah: swap grande quanto la ram se usi il freeze
<abdullah> quella la vorrei...
<OverMe> davide_, ti fai dare i parametri di rete da chi la gestisce
<jester-> abdullah: non lo fa in automatico
<jester-> se vuoi scegliere partizione e palle varie
<djm3o2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677020/
<jester-> nemmno winz lo fa in auto
<davide_> come i parametri di rete, quali sono, posso farlo iocon una altro pc che a windows
<OverMe> djm3o2, sudo modprobe wl
<Ingen_nabba> no news?
<djm3o2> non mi va OverMe
<djm3o2> cmq il mio wifi è partito
<jester-> davide_: nat di cosa
<abdullah> però win me lo fa gestire sin dall'installazione, in vece su ubuntu una volta create come farò a indicargli come utilizzare le partizioni?
<OverMe> djm3o2, sì, il comando modprobe non da risultati se funziona
<jester-> abdullah: scegliendo altro al partizionamento
<OverMe> djm3o2, ora prova a riavviare e vedi se funzia anche da riavviato
<djm3o2> Evvaiiiiiii OverMe sei un genio
<abdullah> questa voce appare durante l'installazione?
<jester-> abdullah: avvii la live e vedi
<jester-> !installazione | abdullah
<ubot-it> abdullah: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<djm3o2> vai ora lo riavvio
<jester-> ci sono anche le figure
<Ingen_nabba> bho comincio a dar giù di pialla
<abdullah> ok grazie... in conclusione vanno bene tutte e 3 in ext4?
<davide_> spiego meglio, ho due pcuno con windows e navigo, l'altro con ubuntu 12.10 su pen drive, ma non navigo prima navigavo adesso chiede delle autorizzazione, mi dicono che è instalalto il Nat mi sapete aiutare
<jester-> Ingen_nabba: rivergina
<OverMe> davide_, quali autorizzazioni?
<jester-> Ingen_nabba: da live sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=512 count=1 poi da gparted rifai la tabella e le partizioni
<Ingen_nabba> jester-: quanto mi ci vorra un paio d'ore? sono circa 240GB
<jester-> Ingen_nabba:  2 secondi
<jester-> a riverginare
<jester-> Ingen_nabba: e un minuto a ricreare la tabelle e le partizioni
<djm3ow> Ciao OverMe
<OverMe> ciao djm3ow
<djm3ow> il Wireless funziona molto bene
<OverMe> mi fa piacere
<djm3ow> ti vorrei chiedere anche
<djm3ow> te cosa hai studiato per diventare
<djm3ow> cosi bravo?
<mnemonik> volevo rimuovere Evolution... ma da quando ho dato "sudo apt-get remove evolution* è sparito anche l'orologio della barra su Ubuntu 12.04... come faccio a ripristinarlo? ho reinstallato evolution ma non è servito
<OverMe> djm3ow, solo tanta pratica
<davide_> non saprei , accedo su firefox e chiede delle autorizzazioni this connection is untrusted
<djm3ow> ah e principalmente grazie mille da solo non c e l avrei mai fatto
<djm3ow> no perche anche io sto studiando per diventare programmatore e mi chiedevo se mi potevi dare un consiglio
<jester-> davide_: cancella .mozilla
<OverMe> djm3ow, vieni in #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> Ingen_nabba: sdx x = lettera del hd
<jester-> sda sdb sdsticazz
<davide_> come cancella
<jester-> davide_: è la cartella con le impostazioni di ff nella home
<jester-> la ricrea a defualt
<davide_> sono nela home poi
<jester-> visualizza i file nascosti
<jester-> control-h in mautilus
<jester-> nautilus
<davide_> visulizzati, poi
<jester-> davide_: cosa ti ho detto di fare appena sopra?
<davide_> cartella mozilla
<jester-> .mozilla
<davide_> poi
<jester-> <jester-> davide_: cancella .mozilla
<davide_> fatto poi
<jester-> riavvia ff
<davide_> come
<jester-> davide_: se è aperto lo chiudi e lo riapri
<davide_> fatto pio
<jester-> poi lo scrolli bene e lo metti via
<Ingen_nabba> jester-: anche tu che parli a te stesso? :) ufff appne formattato e disk utiliti mi dice few bad sector, anche se il pallino è verde...che pallette :(
<davide_> grazie
<jester-> Ingen_nabba: hai riverginato con dd?
<Ingen_nabba> jester-: si ma non è andata moltto bene però
<jester-> Ingen_nabba: cioè?
<jester-> Ingen_nabba: dopo il dd se fatto giusto vedi un hd verigine
<jester-> vergine
<jester-> a fabbrica
<jester-> e va creata la tabella dal menu partizioni di gparted
<jester-> poi vedrai tutto lo spazio non allocato
<Ingen_nabba> jester-:  ha no letto male con GP..no ha few bad sector
<Ingen_nabba> jester-: dd cos'è?
<jester-> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=512 count=1
<jester-> con sudo
<jester-> x = lettera hd
<jester-> possibile che bisogn scrivere le stesse cosa 4 volte?
<Ingen_nabba> no ho fattto con gparted
<jester-> va bè
<jester-> arrangiati
<krabador> jester-, ti conviene dare un parere.
<Ingen_nabba> jester-: perchè non vabene gparted?
<jester-> krabador: gia dato per 4 volte oggi, senza contare il resto dei 7 giorni precenti
<jester-> Ingen_nabba: arrangiati ma non chiedere piu
<jester-> viene da pensare che sia un passatempo il chiedere e ignorare
<jester-> passatempo comunmente chiamato trollaggio
<krabador> jester-, e no, è che alcuni hanno bisogno di piu' pareri
<Ingen_nabba> jester-: ma quando mi hai detto nulla parlavi con abdullah
<jester-> krabador: chissa se quando ravanano in camporella fanno lo stesso
<jester-> !troll | Ingen_nabba
<ubot-it> Ingen_nabba: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<Ingen_nabba> jester-: non ti voglio assolutamente trollare,
<jester-> <jester-> Ingen_nabba: da live sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=512 count=1 poi da gparted rifai la tabella e le partizioni
<jester-> <Ingen_nabba> jester-: quanto mi ci vorra un paio d'ore? sono circa 240GB
<jester-> hai pure risposto
<krabador> jester-, dai lo sai, si ascolta lo stesso genere di musica, spesso lo stesso disco, si prende la stessa marca di caffè.... c'è chi ha bisogno di sentire spesso le stesse cose
<jester-> si prende sempre per il culo alla stessa maniera con poca fantasia
<Ingen_nabba> jester-: ti chiedi mille volte scuse mi ero persa quel post...scusami propio non volevo, mi spiace
<Ingen_nabba> *chiedo
<andrek> ciao a tutti
<brian_> krabador:
<brian_> krabador:  non succede nulla ho salvato il file ma non vede ancora il telefono
<krabador> brian_, hai dato sudo chmod a+r /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<krabador> e fatto ripartire udev?
<mibofra> brian_, scusa cosa devi fare?
<brian_> krabador: come li stoppo e come li faccio ripartire ?
<brian_> mibofra: in sostanza ubuntu non mi vede il telefono collegato come archivio di massa
<krabador> brian_, sudo service udev stop , sudo service udev start
<brian_> krabador: fatto ancora nulla
<krabador> brian_, hai staccato e rattaccato il telefono, dopo aver fatto ripartire udev?
<brian_> krabador: si
<URUS> ciao a tutti
<krabador> brian_, prova a riavviare
<krabador> brian_, controlla che la modalità di collegamento usb del telefono sia memoria di massa
<brian_> krabador: non mi posso sbagliare perche ogni volta che lo collego mi chiede come deve essere visto e do sempre come archivio di massa
<andrek> scusate non so se sono riuscito ad inviare il messaggio perchè mi è saltata la connessione -.-
<brian_> krabador: altre soluzioni ^
<brian_> krabador:  ma come mai il file salvato si chiama androi ? il telefono non e android
<davegarath> brian_:  scollaga il telefono, apri un terminale, digita `tail -f /var/log/syslog', riattacca il telefono e pasta il risultato
<andrek>    ho un problema: prima ho acceso il computer, mi ha fatto la scansione disco e mi è uscito /tmp non pronto; dopodichè ha cercato di avviarmi la modalità con grafica essenziale ma si è bloccato. ho riavviato e non mi ha più fatto la scansione però il problema persiste e continua ad avviarmi la modalit con grafica essenziale senza ottenere successo. ho provato dalla modalità provvisoria a montare le partizioni co
<andrek> n fsck e ha dare il comando "mount -o remount, rw" che ho trovato come soluzione sui vari forum, ma da errore con il file /etc/fstab
<brian_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<brian_> davegarath: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677171/
<mibofra> brian_, strano
<brian_> mibofra: cosa ?
<mibofra> android ti da la finestra per dire al SO sul pc di montare il device come dispositivo di massa usb?
<brian_> mibofra: non e android
<mibofra> prova anche installando adb e mettendo il device in debug mode
<brian_> mibofra: e un ora che dico no android
<mibofra> brian_, ah, cosa allora?
<brian_> mibofra: ngm vanity , ha un os proprio
<mibofra> brian_, non avevo letto il tutto, scusa :)
<mibofra> brian_, come te lo legge lsusb?
<mibofra> metti l'out di lsusb -v su paste.ubuntu.com
<brian_> mibofra: Bus 003 Device 007: ID 0e8d:0002 MediaTek Inc.
<davegarath> brian_: da determinale se dai un `mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt' cosa ti dice ?
<davegarath> brian_: lascia andare il tail -f e dammi ev altre righe che butta fuori... non mi piaccioni quegli I/O error
<mibofra> brian_, vedi le impostazioni del cell, magari non è impostato per essere utilizzato come memoria di massa usb
<brian_> davegarath: spiegati bene  non ho capito cosa devoi fare
<brian_> mibofra: tutte le volte che lo collego al pc mi dice , archivio di massa oppure webcam ? quindi decido archivio di massa
<davegarath> brian_: lascia andare il tail -f e dammi ev altre righe che butta fuori...
<davegarath> poi
<davegarath> brian_: da determinale se dai un `mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt' e pastami il risultato
<davegarath> s/se //
<brian_> davegarath: mount: il device speciale /dev/sdb1 non esiste
<davegarath> brian_: non l'hai rimosso nel frattempo vero ?
<krabador> brian_, il nome del file del rule di udev non conta
<brian_> davegarath: per non ho capito lasciandare il tail -f
<brian_> davegarath:  no noù
<mibofra> brian_, eppure...
<krabador> il telefono deve avere delle pippe di montaggio sue
<mibofra> brian_, fai una cosa, prova come webcam :)
<davegarath> brian_: tieni sempre un terminale aperto con il tail -f ( si aggiorna da solo quando fai operazioni )
<davegarath> brian_: poi ristacca e riattacca il telfeono, dai il comando di mount e pastami tutto quello che ti esce dal tail
<brian_> mibofra:  O.O la web funziona
<mibofra> brian_, LOL
<mibofra> che fregatura XD
<brian_> davegarath: tail -f  tail: attenzione: seguire lo standard input in modo indefinito non è efficace
<davegarath> brian_: scusami, il comando di prima completo `tail -f /var/log/syslog'
<brian_> davegarath: quello e aperto da un po gia
<davegarath> brian_: questo tail tienilo in un terminale e non fermarlo mai
<davegarath> brian_: ok ottimo
<brian_> davegarath: infatti ha dato altre cose
<davegarath> brian_: da quando hai pastato l'outpunt dovrebbero essere uscite altre cose
<davegarath> brian_: ecco pastamele
<brian_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<brian_> davegarath: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677210/
<davegarath> brian_: linux ha registrato che tu hai staccato il telefono :) se non l'hai fatto probabilmente hai il cavo che non fa bene contatto
<brian_> davegarath: lo fatto quando mibofra mi ha detto di provare come webcam
<davegarath> brian_: ah ok e quindi è come se l'avessi staccato... allora dai un po' di invii alla finestra del tail così da separare l'output generato fino adesso e quello che uscirà dopo
<davegarath> brian_: poi ridai il comando di mount : `mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt'  e pastami sia il risultato della mount che del tail
<davegarath> brian_: scusami, cosa importante mi sono scordato di farti mettere il sudo prima del mount, il comando completo sarà `sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt'
<brian_> davegarath:  non esiste
<brian_> davegarath: mount: il device speciale /dev/sdb1 non esiste
<davegarath> brian_: davvero ? dammi un    ` ls -l /dev/sd* '
<brian_> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 0 apr  4 18:06 /dev/sda brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 1 apr  4 18:06 /dev/sda1 brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 2 apr  4 18:06 /dev/sda2 brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 3 apr  4 18:06 /dev/sda3 brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 5 apr  4 18:32 /dev/sda5 brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 6 apr  4 18:06 /dev/sda6 brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 7 apr  4 18:06 /dev/sda7
<davegarath> brian_: nel frattempo il tail non si è aggiornato ?
<davegarath> !paste | brian_
<ubot-it> brian_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<brian_> davegarath: no e fermo
<brian_> davegarath: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677230/
<davegarath> brian_: mmmm stacca e riattacca e ridai la mount : `sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt'
<davegarath> brian_: e ripastami tutto
<brian_> davegarath: mount: impossibile trovare /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<brian_> davegarath: il tail da sempre le stesse cose error io
<davegarath> mmmm mi preoccupa di più : usb_modeswitch: switching device
<davegarath> credo che qualcosa di automatico lo sitcha in seriale
<davegarath> usb_modeswitch non l'ho mai usato spe che guardo il man e vediamo se riusciamo e re-switcharlo indietro
<brian_> davegarath: per quanto mi riguarda possimo anche chiuderlo completamente il modem
<davegarath> brian_: instanto pasti un  `lsmod | grep usb'
<brian_> davegarath: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677246/
<davegarath> brian_: scusami mi ridai il risultato del lsusb ?
<lukas88> qualcuno mi da una mano a installare torrent su ubuntu? sono alle prime armi :D
<brian_> davegarath: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677253/
<davegarath> brian_: sto andando a tentoni :) provami questo : ` sudo  usb_modeswitch -v   0e8d -p 0002 -W '  e pastami sia l ' output che quanto uscirà dal tail
<brian_> davegarath: il tail non si e aggiornato ma ho notato che c e una differenza rispetto a prima
<brian_> davegarath: aspe che ti posto
<lukas88> help per installazione utorrent
<brian_> davegarath: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677262/
<akis24> lukas88:  usa transmission per i torrent di solito è presente
<lukas88> akis posso in privato?
<akis24> qui è la stessa cosa ma se vuoi
<davegarath> brian_: ma quando dici "non si è aggiornato" vuol dire che spara fuori le stesse cose o proprio non dice nulla ?
<brian_> davegarath:  non dice nulla
<davegarath> brian_: l'output di usb_modeswitch non ha dato nulla  ?
<brian_> davegarath: si ma il tail non si e aggiornato ti posto il usb modem
<brian_> davegarath: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677279/
<davegarath> brian_: non ho idea mi spiace, mi pare che lui faccia switch e tu perdi i diski ma come reswitchare indietro non so
<davegarath> forse jester- ne sa più :)
<brian_> jester-: tu che ne dici <?
<brian_> davegarath: cmq grazie mille per la disponibilità che mi hai XD
<brian_> davegarath: Apr  4 19:17:01 katia-Extensa-5635Z CRON[3590]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<brian_> davegarath: l ultima chiamata e questa
<davegarath> brian_: puoi pure fermare il tail con ctrl+c
<davegarath> brian_: sì è il cron che gira ( lo schedulatore ) tutto normale. ma fammi capire, prima andava e da un po' ha smesso ?
<brian_> davegarath: sinceramente non e mai andato
<brian_> davegarath: ma col 10.10 andava perfattamente
<lukas88> io vado...grazie dell'aiuto!! ciaoo
<brian_> davegarath: da quando ho aggiornato al 12 e finito tutto
<akis24> ciao
<davegarath> brian_: ma nel pannello in alto del network manager per caso ti vedi il telefono come modem ?
<brian_> davegarath: no
<Guest3108> devo chiedere una cosa riguardante il forum, è il canale giusto?
<leosacc> sera
<Guest3108> !nick Atz3
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nick Atz3'
<jester-> Guest3108: giusto è #ubuntu-it-forum
<Guest3108> ok, lasciam perdere, comunque
<jester-> Guest3108: ma se non hai il nick registrato non ti fa entrare
<Guest3108> si me ne sono accorto...
<Guest3108> comunque la mia è una domanda semplice
<jester-> vediamo
<Guest3108> sto facendo la tesina per la maturità sull'open source
<Guest3108> e vorrei chiedere qualche parere sul forum sul cosa parlare
<Guest3108> ma non so dove mettere il 3d!
<jester-> Guest3108: sei registrato sul forum?
<Guest3108> si
<jester-> Guest3108: manda un messaggio o mail ai moderatori
<Guest3108> ok grazie, buona serata ;)
<Massimoc1995> ciao a tutti
<Massimoc1995> ;)
<Massimoc1995> ragazzi
<Massimoc1995> vorrei installare
<Massimoc1995> i software di windows
<Massimoc1995> su ubuntu
<Massimoc1995> come posso installare i software di windows su ubuntu grazie ?
<akis24> Massimoc1995: non puoi ma trovi  tutto quello che fa' le stesse cose
<akis24> Massimoc1995:  al limite con wine puoi pure usare alcune applicazioni di winz su linux
<Massimoc1995> grazie
<akis24> prego
<Massimoc1995> il problema è che skype non mi permette di fare videochimate
<Massimoc1995> perchè ubuntu
<Massimoc1995> usa uno skype scarno
<Massimoc1995> ^^
<akis24> le fa' forse devi sistemare qualcosa ..
<krabador> !chat | Massimoc1995
<ubot-it> Massimoc1995: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<stefano65> buona sera.....
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<wifi> buonasera
<wifi> ciao a tutti
<URUS> wifi: sera
<wifi> problemi con la connessione, lenta o assente nonostante l indicatore ha un buon segnale, antenna usata una rtl awuso
<wifi> router fritz box 7270
<wifi> ciao urus
<jester-> wifi: intendi antenna artificiale ?
<onebitxajax> wifi: pastebiina ifconfig
<wifi> e come faccio il problema e su un altro pc
<wifi> aspre
<wifi> lo scrivo
<jester-> wifi: per antenna cosa intendi
<onebitxajax> wifi: beh no non esageriamo. diventi pazzo a correre da una scrivania all'altra
<onebitxajax> wifi: segui jester-
<wifi> la wlan , alfa awuso36nhr
<wifi> ciao jester
<jester-> wifi: usb?
<wifi> si
<jester-> wifi: chipset?
<wifi> nvidia
<jester-> wifi: ma va, lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> wifi: scusa lsusb se usb
<wifi> aspe il pc e in un altra stanza
<wifi> devo andare di la
<wifi> rieccomi
<wifi> jester
<wifi> niente con questo comando non mi da niente
<wifi> aspe
<jester-> wifi: lsusb da sempre qualcosa
<jester-> wifi: parli di sistema installato o virtuale
<wifi> installato
<wifi> non da niente
<jester-> wifi: se lsusb non da nulla significa che non vede le usb
<wifi> dici di metterci i driver?
<jester-> quali
<wifi> io ho i driver per linux di questa antenna
<jester-> wifi: piuttosto controlla nel biso che siano attive
<wifi> ma non so come installarli
<wifi> ok
<jester-> bios*
<Valgio63> Aiuto!!! Ubuntu non mi parte più. Rimane alla schermata di Ubuntu (quella con i pallini) e non si muove più.
<Valgio63> Anche la modalità di ripristino non funziona!
<wifi> rieccomi
<wifi> allora, tutto apposto risolto
<mibofra> wifi, come va?
<wifi> ho messa in un altra presa usb
<mibofra> Valgio63, vai in live per iniziare
<mibofra> wifi, oh
<wifi> va bene adesso sta aggiornando
<mibofra> wifi, finalmente va XD
<wifi> vediamo solo se va o magari si ripresenta il problema
<Valgio63> Ok, allora devo riavviare? adesso vado con un Ubuntu 12.04 su un'altra partizione
<wifi> jester sei un mito , sempre disponibile, grazie
<Valgio63> Da qui non ci posso far niente? E' successo dopo aver istallato i driver nvidia current.
<mibofra> Valgio63, si sistema velocemente
<mibofra> vai in live
<wifi> entra in modalita ripristino e rimetti quelli di prima
<wifi> :)
<mibofra> wifi, qui tutti siamo a vostra disposizione per risolver i vostri problemi XD, fateci una statua :P
<Basa> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno può aiutarmi con le transizioni Kdenlive?
<mibofra> wifi, non non gli va neanche il ripristino, letto?
<wifi> non c el afa a entrare in modalita avanzata?
<mibofra> Basa, si, ma forse su #kde trovi qualcuno più ferrato
<wifi> io ieri ho risolto cosi
<mibofra> visto che il programma è di quel DE
<Valgio63> Ok trovo una penna con una distro e parto in nomodeset (maledette nvidia!)
<wifi> kde , per me e una rogna xd
<mibofra> wifi, no non gli va
<Basa> mibofra, dove trovo #kde?
<wifi> metti gnome
<mibofra> Basa, dovrebbe essere qui
<mibofra> dai /j #kde
<wifi> piano piano sto installando su tutti ipc di casa ubu
<mibofra> wifi, bene :)
<wifi> cosi i ragazzi imparano da piccoli
<Valgio63> Mi ci vorrà una vita, il pc è decisamente vecchiotto. Aspetta forse ho la mia vecchia 11.04...ci provo a dopo.
<Basa> ./j #kde
<wifi> io cmq uso tutti e tre i so
<wifi> se avessi tutti idriver  per non avviare piu winzoz
<wifi> cmq la prossima volta che mi assemblo un pc cerchero con parsimonia solo hardware con driver linux
<Basa> ho scaricato e installato le transizioni, ma non me li fà vedere nel prg
<wifi> 640 mb di aggiornamento
<Basa> Ragazzi su #kde non dgt nesuno
<mibofra> ehm
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> Basa, nessuno? è un canale in lingua inglese XD
<mibofra> c'è una marea di gente...
<Basa> grazie, non lo sapevo
<Basa> sono nuovo di pacca...
<mibofra> ok :)
<mibofra> ci sei riuscito :)
<Valgio> Rieccomi mibofra ho trovato la live majonix. Adesso cosa faccio?
<mibofra> Valgio, adesso apri un terminale
<mibofra> e dai sudo blkid
<Valgio> fatto
<mibofra> posta l'output su
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Valgio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677694/
<Valgio> Fatto! se vuoi sapere cosa c'è nei dischi te lo dico!
<Valgio> mibofra,  ci sei ancora?
<mibofra> si Valgio
<calimero_82> ciao a tutti
<calimero_82> mibofra su la cosa stanno facendo una puntata sull opensource
<calimero_82> perchè non vai pure tu ?
<mibofra> Valgio, ora lo vedo subito :)
<mibofra> calimero_82, sono intasatissimo nel supporto XD
<calimero_82> vabbè lo tieni aperto
<calimero_82> è bello vedere una puntata
<calimero_82> così :) non ne ho mai viste in tv
<mibofra> Valgio, hai due partizioni ext4
<mibofra> ricordi qual è la root del sistema?
<mibofra> (in effetti sei pieno di partizioni
<mibofra> )
<calimero_82> ragazzi se qualcuno è bravo nell opensource può venire nel canale della cosa? così la discussione migliora :)
<Valgio> Esatto, nella sda c'è il sistema che uso di solito ( 11.10), nella sdc1 invece quello in prova.
<mibofra> Valgio, quale non va?
<Valgio> di solito provo le nuove didstro su un'altro hd prima di installarle per usarle. Dopo che me le sono personalizzate.
<enzotib> !chat | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Valgio> La sda5, prima ti scrivevo con la sdc1 che è una 12.04.01
<Davide_> ciao a tutti!
<Valgio> Il pc parte con sda il grub è lì. Ma funziona, avvio correttamente sia ubuntu 12.04 su sdc1 che Windowsxp su sda1
<Davide_> ho da poco installato ubuntu ma non riesco a navigare...consigli?
<Valgio> Ah, scusate che maleducato! Non ho proprio pensato a salutare anch'io!
<Valgio> in che senso davide?
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti ho un problema con fstab
<Davide_> grazie per la risp!
<Davide_> dunque....il pc risulta connesso con il simbolino in alto a destra
<Valgio> ma se apri il browser non va da nessuna parte?
<Davide_> ma se apro firefox non trova le pagine :-(
<mibofra> Valgio, allora :) ? (scusa do supporto a più gente in contemporanea , abbi pietà XD)
<Valgio> A che cosa sei attacccato?
<mibofra> Davide_, vedi di disattivare l'ipv6
<Davide_> cavo eternet
<mibofra> Valgio, che sistema era /dev/sda o /dev/sdb1
<Davide_> modem alice base
<Valgio> mibofra La sda5, prima ti scrivevo con la sdc1 che è una 12.04.01 Il pc parte con sda il grub è lì. Ma funziona, avvio correttamente sia ubuntu 12.04 su sdc1 che Windowsxp su sda1
<mibofra> Valgio, ok
<mibofra> allora dai sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Davide_> cose' è ipv6? scusate ma sono novello
<mibofra> mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev
<mibofra> mount --bind /proc/ /mnt/proc
<mibofra> mount --bind /sys/ /mnt/sys
<mibofra> falli iniziare tutti e 3 con sudo
<mibofra> poi
<mibofra> sudo chroot /mtn
<mibofra> dimmi quando sei arrivato
<mibofra> Davide_, impostazioni di rete, la connessione che usi → modifica → ipv6 metodo ignora salva e riconnettiti :)
<Davide_> ok provo
<Valgio> mi da questo errore sull'ultimo: chroot: impossibile cambiare la root directory a /mtn: File o directory non esistente
<Valgio> mibofra, domani sarebbe più tranquillo? Ho mia moglie che preme ( ha fatto la chemio oggi ed è spossata:(() per venire a nanna.
<mibofra> Valgio, per me va bene :)
<Valgio> Verso le 6 di pomeriggio sono a casa, mi riconnetto nelle stesse condizioni.
<wifi> brb b notte a tutti
<Valgio> mibofra,  ci risentiamo domani. Buona notte a tutti e grazie per adesso.
<Davide_> ancora non mi si connette
<Davide_> suggerimenti?
<Davide_> ciao
<Davide_> ho installato da poco ubuntu ma firefox non apre le pagine. Suggerimenti?
<Davide_> ciao
<Davide_> aiuto firefox non mi si connette
<Davide_> suggerimenti?
<onebitxajax> Davide_: cioe?
<onebitxajax> Davide_: non si connette su google?
<uait> ciao a tutti
<uait> ma lo sapete che esiste ubuntu tv?
 * uait slaps mibofra around with a large fishbot
<mibofra> ciao uait
<uait> ciao
<uait> tu lo conoscevi a ubuntu tv?
<fabius> salve a tutti,ho creato una penna usb avviabile di ubuntu con unetbootin e volevo sapere se è normale che ha copiato all'interno il file wubi
<uait> si
<Guest11756> salve mi servirebbe aiuto riguardo al dual boot in quanto vorrei far partire il bootmanager di windows invece che quello di ubuntu come faccio??
<onebitxajax> Guest11756: cosa hai fatto di preciso
<Guest11756> ho appena installato ubuntu accanto a windows 8
<Guest11756> ma vorrei far partire il bootmanager di win8
<onebitxajax> Guest11756: appena accendi il pc ti esce una lista tipo questa...
<onebitxajax> aspe
<onebitxajax> ah
<Guest11756> mi parte il bootmanager di linux i vorrei far partire quello di windows dove si sceglie il sitema
<onebitxajax> Guest11756: quando accendi il pc vedi una cosa tipo questa
<onebitxajax> http://www.lovetux.eu/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/grubpr.png
<Guest11756> si pero in viola
<onebitxajax> Guest11756: tu vorresti che si avviasse quello di windows perche?
<jester-> Guest11756: winz8 si avvia dal menu grub?
<Serpico> ciao
<Guest11756> sarà un po stupido da dire ma è più bello graficamente
<jester-> Guest11756: winz8 si avvia dal menu grub?
<Guest11756> si
<onebitxajax> jester-: penso voglia eliminare grub e mettere solo win8
<jester-> Guest11756: il boot manager è grub. se non ti paice lo levi ma poi non avvii piu linux
<jester-> ti piace*
<Guest11756> e lo proprio per quello che ho chiesto nn voglio eliminare linux
<Guest11756> ho provato a installare su windows easybcd
<jester-> Guest11756: allora ti devi tenere grub
<Guest11756> ma nnt da fare
<Guest11756> ultima domanda
<Guest11756> io con easybcd ho provato a far partire il bootloader di windows come primario ma mi faceva partire grub e poi scelto il sistema mi partiva quello di win8
<jester-> Guest11756: senza grub non parte liu linux
<jester-> fattene una ragione
<Guest11756> ok ma come faccio a togliere adesso il secondo bbotloader che mi parte
<Guest11756> ???
<jester-> Guest11756: quale secondo
<Guest11756> usando easybcd su win8 mi faceva partire il boot loader di win8 dopo aver scelto windows
<Guest11756> da grub
<jester-> Guest11756: non conosciamo eaasybcd
<Guest11756> aa cpt
<Guest11756> devo arrangiarmi da solo
<jester-> prova se hai fatto da quello da quello devi sistemare
<jester-> Guest11756: è roba winz
<Guest11756> ok
<Guest11756> grazie ragazzi
<onebitxajax> Guest11756: teoricamente si potrebbe fare, ma e' abastanza difficile
<Serpico> ciao
<falco72> c'è qualcuno, per caso??
<krabador> falco72, chiedi
<falco72> sai per caso come è possibile che Ubuntu abbia preso un cavallo di troia? in particolare si aprono pagine web pubblicitarie da sole...
<falco72> è già successo a qualcun altro?
<krabador> falco72, effettivamente non è possibile
<falco72> una mia amica mi ha descritto così il problema...
<krabador> falco72, prova a cancellare tutti i dati cache dai browser
<falco72> non ho ancora visto il pc in questione, ma gli ho messo Ubuntu sopra...
<falco72> sospetto che dipenda da Firefox (mi ha accennato che questa cosa succede solo se naviga su internet)
<falco72> la dovrei sentire domani, per questo vorrei prepararmi prima.....
<falco72> vabbè, ci proverò...
<krabador> falco72, oggi firefox s'è aggiornato, ma falle cancellare tutti i dati di navigazione, e la cache
<falco72> ok....
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-05
<falco72> domani penso di intervenire io in teleassistenza con il TeamViewer....
<falco72> grazie!
<krabador> falco72, prego
<falco72> notte
<glpiana> ola
<_Ingen> ciao devo ricreare laparizione delle tabelle siccome voglio mettere xubuntu con poi la VM per win qual'è le migliore?
<mintux> ciao glpiana sono tornato, ti ricordi di me? ti dicevo che c'era quel problema in fase di spegnimento, mi sa che il run level non completa il giro, però non so niente al riguardo
<mintux> ora lo sto spegnendo e è li fermo da 10 min
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> mintux, solo spegnimento o anche riavvio?
<mintux> no in riavvio ci mette un po' però non è così lento, ormai è li da 20 e passa minuti e non si spegne :(
<glpiana> mintux, e da quando hai sto problema?
<mintux> da ieri, ti ricordi che te l'ho detto, anzi dal giorno prima, cosa che con l'altro kernel non succedeva
<mintux> o meglio aspetta si succedeva con l'altro kernel
<mintux> e ora accade conquesto
<mintux> prima non accadeva con il kernel di serie
<glpiana> nonintendevo da quando in termini di tempo, ma in relazione a cosa
<mintux> aaaah, ogni volta che lo spengo, tutte le volte, questa volta lo avevo solo acceso per verificare che funzionasse la chiavettina e funziona :) allora lo ho spento e non si spegne più
<glpiana> mintux, quindi da quando hai  messo la prima volta ndiswrapper?
<glpiana> mintux, prova a dare: sudo rmmod ndiswrapper prima di spegnerlo e vediamo che fa
<glpiana> torno tra un po'
<mintux> allora aspetta che riavviamo manualmente
<mintux> :)
<mintux> non è quello
<mintux> non si spegne ugualmente
<glpiana> mintux, allora fai sta cosa. sai come editare grub all'avvio del pc?
<mintux> ti posto il syslog?
<glpiana> no
<mintux> mmmm sinceramente no
<glpiana> mintux, vedi l'elenco delle voci di grub quando avvii?
<mintux> no però se digito freccia su e poi giù mi esce
<glpiana> oki, una volta che vedi le voci, ti piazzi su quella con cui avvii normalmente e premi 'e'
<glpiana> mintux, poi cerchi la riga che riporta "quiet splash" e cancelli quit splash
<glpiana> mintux, poi con ctrl+x (mi pare, ma c'è scritto) avvi con sta modifica
<mintux> glpiana: c'è scritto quit splash $vt_handoff
<mintux> camcello solo quit splash?
<glpiana> sì
<mintux> acceso
<mintux> ora provo a spegnerlo?
<glpiana> sì
<mintux> allora si è fermato dicendomi * WIll now halt
<mintux> [    66.729580] System halted.
<mintux> e prima aveva smontato /run/lock e shm
<glpiana> mintux, oki, cerco
<mintux> mount: / is busy
<mintux> ok
<mintux> sopra c'è altro, dimmi se serve altro
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> mintux, prova a spegnere il pc dando nel temrinale: sudo shutdown -h now
<mintux> un attimo arrivo
<mintux> vediamo
<mintux> niente si è fermato, lo splash però non c'è, si ferma su ubuntu ...... cmq dev'essere qualcosa in ram, perchè mi pare che il disco lo stacca, mi è sembrato di sentire il rumore di quando si toglie l'alimentazione al disco
<glpiana> mintux, rifai la procedura per modificare grub all'avvio, come hai fatto prima, ma stavolta invece di cancellare aggiungi la scritta: acpi=force
<glpiana> mintux, e vediamo se poi si spegne
<mintux> dove la aggiungo?
<glpiana> mintux, la stessa riga di prima
<mintux> ok
<mintux> sto giro è andata
<glpiana> mintux, allora rifai la stessa cosa e usa il pc per un po' per vedere se tutto funziona a dovere
<glpiana> mintux, in caso di esito positivo aggiungiamo l'opzione definitivamente
<mintux> dov'è che potrebbe avere problemi? intanto ti va di spiegarmi cosa fa e dove agisce quel comando?
<glpiana> forza l'acpi: Activates the ACPI system even if your computer BIOS date is older than 2000. This parameter overrides acpi=off and can also be used with current hardware if the ACPI support is not activated despite apm=off.
<glpiana> mintux, ignoro il motivo per cui glielo si debba dire
<mintux> ah, sembra funzionare sai :)
<mintux> poi vorrei chiederti un'altra cosa prima di fare l'operazione
<mintux> dov'è che hai trovato questo, nel senso anche io se cerco in google, ubuntu non si spegne ecc però non sarei mai riuscito a trovare questo e non mi sarei fidato di farlo da solo magari, c'è si però boh, mi piacerebbe tanto poter rispondere anche io alle volte ma so poco o niente :(
<mintux> in 10 min ce la potremmo fare? perchè poi devo scappare ho un appuntamento e devo prendere il bus e purtroppo quello dopo è dopo 20 min e arriverei in ritardo :(
<glpiana> mintux, http://askubuntu.com/questions/125844/shutdown-does-not-power-off-computer
<glpiana> mintux, in 10 minuti cosa potremmo fare?
<glpiana> mintux, rendere definitiva l'opzione?
<mintux> rendere operativa quella modifica
<glpiana> certo. scrivi nel terminale: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> no spe, non hai gedit
<glpiana> mintux, usa l'editor che preferisci
<glpiana> sempre da superuser comuqnue
<mintux> scusa ma cosa sarebbe gksu?
<glpiana> mintux, non distrarti se hai poco tempo :)
<mintux> ok
<glpiana> edita quel file (/etc/defailt/grub)
<mintux> me lo studierò questa notte magari :D
<mintux> aperto
<glpiana> mintux, cerca la riga con "quiet splash"
<mintux> trovata
<kiaretta> salve, qualcuno ha qualche minuto libero? Mi sto documentando un po' per reinstallare ubuntu, ma non so se è la scelta migliore. Grazie!
<glpiana> mintux, tra le virgolette aggiungi acpi=force
<mintux> dopo quiet splash?
<glpiana> mintux, poi salvi il file e da terminale da: sudo update-grub
<jester-> !chiedi | kiaretta
<jester-> azz botolo in ferie
<glpiana> mintux, sì, ma sempre all'interno delle virgolette
<jester-> kiaretta: cioè?
<mintux> fatto
<kiaretta> grazie jester
<mintux> riavvio e faccio la verifica
<glpiana> mintux, ora per controllare che funzioni, riavvia (così parte con l'opzione che hai inserito) e poi spegni
<mintux> si si infatti :D
<mintux> glpiana: you are superrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :)
<kiaretta> Ho un netbook samsung n130, con 3 partizioni (windows, libera, ubuntu). Avevo installato ubuntu 9.04 (o 10, non ricordo) e mi ero trovata bene, ma ho l'impressione che sia diventato più lento di anno in anno e spesso si blocca. Pensavo di reinstallarlo per vedere se migliora la situazione, e anche per fare un po' di pulizia delle cose inutili che inevitabilmente finiscono sul pc. E' una buona idea? O con il mio pc meglio ripassar
<kiaretta> più leggera
<glpiana> kiaretta, per fartene un'idea, scarica l'ultima versione, masterizzala e provala senza installarla. se vedi che proprio arranca puoi pensare a una versione con interfaccia più leggera
<mintux> ora devo scappare, questo pomeriggio un paio di ore dovrei tornare però non assicuro, cmq funziona, davvero grazie mille
<kiaretta> glpiana: Se per masterizzare intendi mettere su un dvd non posso farlo perché ho un netbook. E' possibile però metterlo in chiavetta e farlo partire da lì, giusto? In quel caso c'è qualche accorgimento per metterlo in chiavetta o basta scaricarlo e passarlo in chiavetta?
<glpiana> mintux, :)
<mintux> ciao a dopo magari
<glpiana> kiaretta, per metterlo su chiavetta da windows devi usare ad esempio unetbootin. ti do il link
<kiaretta> io uso ubuntu
<glpiana> kiaretta, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<kiaretta> c'è qualche accorgimento anche per ubuntu?
<glpiana> kiaretta, con ubuntu dovresti avere sotto sistema -> amministrazione un applicativo per fare le usb
<kiaretta> glpiana: ok
<kiaretta> glpiana: domanda: come faccio eventualmente a capire quale versione ha una interfaccia grafica più leggera?
<glpiana> kiaretta, diciamo che ubuntu è la più pesante, poi viene kubuntu senza gli effetti grafici, e poi xubuntu, lubuntu....
<kiaretta> scusami ma sono una utente media: arrivo a cercare su internet le informazioni che mi servono per installarmi qualcosa ma poi quando iniziano a venire fuori xubuntu, lubuntu, mint, debian e via dicendo inizio a sgranare gli occhi e a emettere punti di domanda
<kiaretta> grazie mille, ora devo andare!
<giufarco> vorrei sapere come fare a istallare ubuntu su un computer che non si avvia.
<jester-> giufarco: non si avvia in che senso
<Valgio63> salve a tutti. come faccio ad impostare la chat su 12.04?
<jester-> Valgio63: ??
<Valgio63> ovviamente su questa stanza
<jester-> !xchat | Valgio63
<ubot-it> Valgio63: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<Valgio63> vorrei entrare ramite la chat di ubuntu ma non mi sembra sia installate xchat. Una volta ( in 11.04) ci andavo ma adesso? Devo installare xchat per forza vero?
<jester-> Valgio63: installala
<Valgio63> ok stasera lo faccio e seguo le istruzioni. Grazie a tutti per adesso mi devo ricollegare stasera perchè ubuntu non si avvia più :(((
<krabador> Valgio63, o installi xchat, o un'altro client, oppure entri ogni volta dal browser http://webchat.freenode.net/
<Valgio63> è più comodo da xchat, suprattutto da live con persistente.
<Valgio63> Visto che adesso ho un po' di tempo, posso chiedere cosa fare per far ripartire ubuntu?
<jester-> !chiedi | Valgio63
<ubot-it> Valgio63: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Valgio63> Ok. ero partito ieri con mabofra, ma ho dovuto interrompere. Dopo il riavvio perchè ho cambiato driver video, il sistema rimane lì sulla schermata fucsia con i pallini. idem vale per la modalità di ripristino.
<jester-> Valgio63: nemmeno in ripristino arrivi al menu?
<Valgio63> Mi rimane a mezzo, sai quando comincia a dare gli [OK] a destra? E prima di dice che non riesce a connetere qlcs.Ma va tutto a rilento.
<Valgio63> Ho provato anche ad avviare con nomodeset ma fa idem.
<Valgio63> se vuoi su http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677694/ la risposta a sudo blkid
<Valgio63> <jester-> Valgio63: nemmeno in ripristino arrivi al menu? quale menu? il grub va, avvio l'altra distro e (mi sembra di aver provato) windowsxp.
<Valgio63> davide_ eri tu che ieri sera non riuscivi a connetterti in internet? o sei un'altro?
<davide__> si sono io, mi aiuti
<Valgio63> mhhh il problema , se mi ricordo, è che il pirellone ( è il modem tondo rosso e nero giusto?) ha bisogno dei dati di accesso per connettersi, io non l'ho mai fatto. Ho installato Ubuntu dopo che ho messo su il router, che si collega da solo.
<Valgio63> in pratica devi lanciare un collegamento remoto come in windows e non so come si fa in Ubuntu.
<davide__> a dopo vado a pranzo
<Valgio63> idem
<Valgio63> jester- ci risentiamo dopo pranzo, ok?
<antonio__> ciao ragazzi
<antonio__> Ho un notebook SONY VAIO PCG-R505DL Superslim pro notebook e volevo sapere quale distribuzione di linux posso installare
<TaLaDo> !requisiti | antonio__
<ubot-it> antonio__: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<antonio__> sima ma il mio è un notebook del 1999
<antonio__> ciao a tutti
<antonio__> aiuto. ho un notebook SONY VAIO PCG-R505DL è volevo sapere quale distribuzione di linux installare
<antonio__> è un notebook del 1999 se no sbaglio
<TaLaDo> antonio__, se ha i requisiti che trovi in quel link puoi installare ubuntu
<TaLaDo> altrimenti prova con lubuntu
<antonio__> ho provato con lubuntu pero non funziona, non va
<TaLaDo> antonio__,  allora non so che dirti
<antonio__> dove posso trovare la risposta alla mia domanda su quale canale
<davide__> sig.ri, in azienda ho 2 pc quello con windows 7 in internet vado, quello con ubuntu 12.10 su pen drive non navigo , prima ci riuscivo mi dicono che hanno installati il NAT, come risolvo il problema
<glpiana> davide__, non è lo stesso problema che hai esposto ieri?
<davide__> si chiedo scusa, mi ripeti i passi
<glpiana> davide__, che passi? ieri ti ho detto di prendere i dati della connessione che hai su windows e di impostare allo stesso modo la connessione su ubuntu. l'hai fatto?
<davide__> allora,impostazione ret, modifica,ipv4,metodo ( manuale),poi..
<glpiana> davide__, e poi devi inserire i numeri di cui hai preso nota su windows
<davide__> address-indirizzo ipv4,netmask,gateway,anche dns server e search domain??
<glpiana> sì
<davide__> devo dare invio ogni volta
<glpiana> davide__, devi compilare gli spazi. dai invio o spostati col mouse o col tasto tab, fai come credi. ma devi scrivere i vari valori negli appositi spazi
<davide__> lasci la voce connect automatically, e require ipv4addressing for this connection to complete spuntate , o no
<glpiana> davide__, non toccare altro che i campi in cui inserisci gli indirizzi
<davide__> fatto devo fare save
<davide__> fatto save , vado su icona di firefox
<davide_> glpiana: niente mi dice server no found, dove sbagluiio
<glpiana> davide_, non ne ho idea, bisognerebbe vedere come hai impostato i settaggi della connessione quantomeno
<davide_> come fare , quali settaggi
<glpiana> davide_, come quali settaggi? le impostazioni della connessione!
<davide_> come prima sheda di rete in windows
<Valgio63> ciao jester_, rieccomi, pausa corta ma......sono al lavoro!
<Valgio63> davide_ ci sei sempre??
<Valgio63> jester- ci sei sempre?
<glpiana> !tizio | Valgio63
<glpiana> -.-
<Mik__> Salve
<davide_> si
<Valgio63> hai risolto con la connesione ad internet o sei sempre nella c..?
<Mik__> ragazzi vorrei capire una cosa su come ubuntu gestisce gli hd secondari
<davide_> non ho risolto niente
<Valgio63> aspetta un attimo ripropongo il mio e poi mi spieghi, non vorrei essermi perso qualcosa.
<Valgio63> Ripropongo il mio problema: non mi parte più ubuntu!
<Mik__> ma visualizzi il grub?
<TaLaDo> Valgio63, un po vaga come domanda
<Valgio63> davide_ hai detto che ti colleghi con il pirellone di alice, giusto o non ho capito nulla?
<Valgio63> <<TaLaDo> Valgio63, un po vaga come domanda>  In pratica parte il grub e rimane fermo con la schermata fucsia ed i pallini arancioni. idem con il ripristino. Avevo cambiato i driver nvidia dai 173 ai current.
<Mik__> e dopo questo non si avvia?
<TaLaDo> bh
<TaLaDo> bho
<Valgio63> nein. il grub funziona perche (se mi ricordo bene l'ho avviato) mi parte XP regolarmente e l'altra distro che ho su un'altr hd in prova ( 12.04.01)
<Mik__> dopo l'avvivo prova ad premere ctrl + alt più per esempio F3 e disinstalla i driver
<Valgio63> appena comincia ad avviare? cioè durante lo scorrimento dei pallini?
<Mik__> si in modo da non caricare l'interfaccia grafica
<Valgio63> ma in ripristino non la carica, se mi ricordo bene! eppure rimane li a mezzo, sai quando comincia a dare gli [OK] a destra? E prima di dice che non riesce a connetere qlcs.Ma va tutto a rilento.
<Valgio63> se provo a dare ctrl+alt+F2 lo schermo rimane nero senza nemmeno il cursore, sennò potrei dare un bel sudo purge nvidia*, giusto?
<Mik__> si ho capito ma se è successo dopo i driver sicuramente sarà quello il problema bisogna trovare un modo per disinstallarli
<Mik__> esatto hai capito perfettamente
<Mik__> dovresti fare il login e poi sudo apt-get --purge remove nome dei tuoi driver
<Valgio63> con F3 riesco a fare qualcosa secondo te? per uscire dalla grafica ho sempre usato F2 e questo non lo conosco.
<Valgio63> Cavolo, non ci arrivo al login!!!!!
<Mik__> si è uguale prova con F2
<Mik__> ma ti segnala errori?
<Valgio63> si pianta prima! vabbè che è un pc vecchiotto ma un quarto d'ora d'attesa dovrebbe batare no? invece era sempre li.
<Mik__> si
<luca____> salve a tutti vorrei utilizzare invoicex con wine ma all'avvio si blocca non parte
<luca____> chi mi può aiutare
<luca____> ho installato java per winzoz
<luca____> ma non va
<Mik__> forse ci sono librerie che non sono soddisfatte per questo non parte
<luca____> la versione per linux non è buona ha troppi problemi
<Valgio63> In effetti durante l'avvio di ripristino mi dce che non connetteo qlcs, Ho provato anche ad avviare con nomodeset. quando torno a casa se provo ad avviare normalmente e togliere anche quiet splash, cos'ì casomai mi fotografo lo schermo e poi riscrivo il tutto?
<luca____> chi mi  aiuta per favore
<Mik__> si potresti provare penso si tratti solo di disinstallare i driver e poi tutto torna a funzionare
<Mik__> su ubuntu che versione hai di java?
<luca____> sia la 6 che la 7
<Valgio63> vabbé casomai mi riconnetto quando toro a casa con il pc sotto mano! ieri sera avevo cominciato qlcs con <mabofra>, ma ancora lo vedo sconnesso.
<Mik__> ho letto sul sito che prima della 6 dava problemi su ubuntu
<davide_> devo andare
<Mik__> io vado salve a tutti
<akis24> ciao a tutti
<giordano> ciao a tutti, ho una chiavetta 3 e siccome sono passato a operatore tim vorrei saper se si può sbloccare. grazie
<akis24> giordano: questo è il canale ufficiale di supporto a ubuntu  quindi altri argomenti sono off-topic se vuoi entra su #ubuntu-it-chat e chiedi di la' se qualcuso puo' o sa ti rispondera'
<akis24> qualcuno*
<delfino1983> Salve ragazzi io avrei bisogno di creare un piccolo server per metterci dei dati tipo documenti ed accederci da diversi pc cosa mi consigliati ubuntu classico o versione server????
<giordano> o grazie scusate non sapevo di questo altro canale.
<Lakos> delfino1983: versione server solo se non hai un monitor da dedicargli, altrimenti usa la versione normale
<delfino1983> lakos poi che ci devo caricare a livello di software samba!?
<Lakos> delfino1983: dipende. non e' certo un discorso semplice, e dubito che questa sia la stanza corretta dove fare questa discussione a dire il vero.... di mio ti posso dire che samba non ti serve a nulla se per la tua rete riesci a configurare correttamente ssh. se devi solo traferirci file non ti interessa nulla di piu'.
<delfino1983> lakos hai ragione scusami
<delfino1983> ho forse sbagliato canale
<delfino1983> ho cliccato supporto
<Lakos> delfino1983: ah mica ti devi scusare. e' la prima volta che mi connetto. stavo per fare una domanda ma poi ho visto la tua. e non sono riuscito a starmene zitto :-p spero mi perdonerano...
<delfino1983> lakos ma che devo usare per fare un server di soli dati!?
<Lakos> delfino1983: due possibilita'. 1- se hai un pc che ha un monitor la versione ubuntu classica con un qualsiasi desktop environment. solo per la maggiore usabilita'. 2- se invece non disponi di un monitor o comunque montarlo prevede una certa fatica, usa la versione server.
<delfino1983> ok lakos
<Lakos> delfino1983: in bocca al lupo
<jk^> quando sarà disponibile per il download e l'installazione sugli smartphone il sistema operativo ubuntu per smartphone?
<akis24> jk^:  al momento credo sia disponibile la prewiew https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install?action=show&redirect=TouchInstallProcess
<jk^> che ne pensate? l'idea dei margini a me pare rivoluzionaria
<akis24> jk^:  io al momento aspetterei
<jk^> akis24, in che senso?^
<akis24> jk^: credo ancora non sia stabile
<jk^> ah ok... però messo a punto direi altamente interessante, se si sa apprezzare potrebbe rompere le scatole agli altri
<jk^> è fatto bene, ho visto un intero video di 25 mins su di esso, è c'ha belle funzioni, grafica e poi, ripeto, l'idea dei margini sugli altri non c'è
<jk^> mi pare rivoluzionaria
<akis24> jk^:  si quello si ma prima vediamolo completo
<acer_> ciao a tutti!
<acer_> mi si è rotto l'hd e l'ho sostituito con un ssd ci sono accorgimenti particolari che dovrei sapere?
<akis24> acer_: questo è il canale ufficiale di supporto a ubuntu  quindi altri argomenti sono off-topic se vuoi entra su #ubuntu-it-chat e chiedi di la' se qualcuso puo' o sa ti rispondera'
<Serpico> ciao
<acer_> akis24,  si proprio in merito a questo... se devo impostarlo in maniera particolare
<akis24> acer_: a quel che so'io nulla di particolare
<acer_> akis24, grazie
<akis24> di nulla :)
<acer_> akis24, un altra domanduccia ubuntu stressa di più i dischi rispetto a win
<acer_> akis24, perchè è il secondo che cambio(su due computer differenti)
<akis24> acer_: io ne ho cambiati tre direi per la qualita' dei dischi.. che è scadente
<davegarath> acer_: io ti consiglio di aggiungere noatime nelle opzioni di mount del FS se usi un disco ssd, IMHO lo stressi meno e ti dura di più
<davegarath> soprattuto per FS esteso tipo ext2/3/4
<acer_> davegarath, ok ma come si fà?
<davegarath> acer_: usi l'editor di testo che preferisci con privilegi di root ( es: da terminale lanci `sudo gedit /etc/fstab' ) ed aggiungi ai FS montati da ssd `,noatime'
<davegarath> acer_: se mi copi il contenuto di /etc/fstab ti dico esattamente dove
<davegarath> !paste | acer_
<davegarath> non c'è il bot :/
<acer_> MITICO!
<akis24> forse prima farebbe bene a farsi un backup del file  sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak non si sa mai
<davegarath> spe non copiarlo qua ma posta il contenuto su paste.ubuntu.com e dammi il link
<davegarath> acer_: corretto quello che dice akis24 , non si sa mai ... sempre backup
<acer_> ho installato tutto 3 min fa...
<acer_> un attimo...
<acer_> sono su xubuntu e non trovo l'editor
<davegarath> acer_: mi raccomando usa http://paste.ubuntu.com/ non incollare in canale :)
<davegarath> acer_: lo trovi un terminale ?
<Cristian> ciao ragazzi
<acer_> ok
<Cristian> volevo istallare kubuntu ho gia nel sistema windows 7 64bit
<Cristian> la mia scheda madre supporta EFI
<Cristian> ci sono accorgimenti da prendere per l'istallazione del sistema
<acer_> http://pastebin.com/kwfxCtrs
<davegarath> acer_: hai fatto backup del file ?
<acer_> no
<davegarath> acer_: hai trovato il terminale ?
<acer_> si
<acer_> http://pastebin.com/kwfxCtrs
<acer_> davegarath, http://pastebin.com/kwfxCtrs
<davegarath> acer_: sì ho visto, ti ho chiesto se avevi un terminale aperto per fare il backup :)
<davegarath> acer_: da terminale fai un `sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak'
<acer_> fatto
<davegarath> acer_: con l'editor aperto sul file con i privilefi di root modifca "errors=remount-ro" in "errors=remount-ro,noatime"
<davegarath> *privilegi
<davegarath> acer_: poi salvi ed al prossimo riavvio lo monterà senza registrare gli accessi ai file.
<davegarath> acer_: se vuoi applicare subito questa modifica, sempre da terminale, digita : `sudo mount -o remount,noatime /'
<acer_> no riavvio subito
<acer_> a dopo
<acer_> davegarath, grazie tutto ok!
<acer_> ciao e grazie a tutti!
<Valgio63> Salve a tutti, rieccomi con il solito problema, no mi parte più ubuntu. Però adesso sono arrivato dentro la tty.
<gab_> ciao. Con il nuovportatile con la 12.10 ho diversi problemi, tra i quali ventole sempre al massimo, il tuchpad e la batteria non riconosciut...qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<Valgio63> Mik_ non c'è più?
<davide_> creare degli alias e salvarli in mdo permennte
<davegarath> davide_: è una domanda o una strofa di una canzone ? :)
<davide_> scusate , domanda??
<davegarath> davide_: per creare un alias in bash basta fare ` alias ilmioalias='il mio comando' '
<Valgio63> ehi Mik_ ci sei?
<davide_>  http://irclogs.ubuntu.come per salvarli in modo fisso;)
<davegarath> davide_: per rednerlo permanente scrivi il comando in ~/.basrch oppure in ~/.bash_aliases ( quest'ultimo deve essere incluso nel ~/.bashrc
<davegarath> davide_: se editi il file ~/.bashrc , in fondo dovrebbe essere commentata la if che cerca il ~/.bash_aliases e lo iclude ( devi rimuovere i commenti )
<Valgio63> scusate: qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Valgio63> dato:sudo apt-get update Errore gpg: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release : le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perchè la chiave pubblica non è disponibile. Come faccio a togliere questo ppa da shell?
<akis24> Valgio63: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<davide_> mi sapete aiutare, in azinda ho 2 pc uno con windows 7 e navigo , l'altro con ubuntu 12.10 su pen drive nno navigo, prima ci riuscivo poi hanno messo il NAT, e non navigo più con ubuntu
<rione> d
<rione> ciao
<rione> ho bisogno di aiuto
<rione> c'è qualcuno?
<matti-007> ciao
<jester-> davide_: forse è il contrario e devi avere un ip statico sulla eth
<jester-> e il sysadmin ha ristretto gli accessi ip se non ti fa passare non vai da nessuna parte
<davide_> jester: cioè come fare
<davide_> dove lo trovo sysadmin con windows 7
<jester-> davide_: per sysadmin si intande chi configura la lan aziendale
<davide_> aa nno posso fare niente
<davide_> vado
<sudoafreddo> salve a tutti. Che differenza c'è tra kubuntu e ubuntu con kde?
<sudoafreddo> qualcuno mi consigliava la prima per questione di stabilità
<matti-007> kubuntu è un os ubuntu con kde è un os con l'interfaccia di kubuntu ma senza tutto il software soot ed è strutturato in maniera diversa da kuybuntu ma l'aspetto è lo stesso
<jester-> sudoafreddo: l'os è sempre l stesso, kde e unity gnome xfce e lxce sono delle interfacce grafiche
<marcomariella> hi
<marcomariella> do you speak italian?
<jester-> oyeah
<sudoafreddo> xD
<marcomariella> bella
<jester-> only italian here
<marcomariella> grazie
<marcomariella> per supporto posso chiedere qui? sono un neofita
<matti-007> NOME DEL CANALE:
<matti-007> ubuntu-IT
<sudoafreddo> :P
<jester-> marcomariella: chiedi
<matti-007> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<marcomariella> non mi funzionava più un webserver con ubuntu server ho preso HD e ho messo in un altro computer. il server si accende, riesco a loggarmi in root però non si collega ad internet ovvero quando faccio "ifconfig" non mi vede indirizzo ip. cosa può essere? come posso risolvere? grazie a ttuti
<jester-> marcomariella: cosa hai fatto?
<marcomariella> nada
<marcomariella> non so che fare :)
<jester-> marcomariella: pare di capire che le configurazioni delle eth siano differenti
<jester-> un erve di solito usa ip statici
<jester-> un server
<davegarath> marcomariella: se fai `ifconfig -a' le interfacce le vedi ?
<jester-> mettendo hd su altro pc la menata cambia se non configuri di conseguenza
<marcomariella> eth1 e lo
<marcomariella> eh non si accendeva più computer sono stato obbligato a fare così
<sudoafreddo> raga ma se installo ubuntu su un portatile e ci metto kde si può cancellare successivamente il pacchetto di unity?
<davegarath> marcomariella: mi puoi pastare un  `cat /etc/network/interface'  vedi le definizioni delle interfacce?
<matti-007> si ma allora installa kubuntu
<sudoafreddo> dice che canonical non lo supporta più kubuntu
<matti-007> dove?
<jester-> sudoafreddo: se installi kubuntu unity non c'è
<davegarath> !paste  | marcomariella
<ubot-it> marcomariella: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matti-007> devo andare cmq rimango connesso
<davegarath> marcomariella: prova a fare un `dhclient eth1'
<sudoafreddo> jester-: dalla 12.04 in poi kubuntu non è più supportato
<sudoafreddo> http://www.oneopensource.it/07/02/2012/kubuntu-non-sara-piu-supportata-da-canonical/
<jester-> sudoafreddo: e chi lo ha detto
<marcomariella> !paste ?
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste ?'
<marcomariella> #The loopback network interface auto lo iface lo inet loopback  #The primary network interface auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp
<jester-> sudoafreddo: canonical non passa piu money al tema kde, è diverso
<jester-> al team*
<davegarath> marcomariella: ho detto a ubot di spiegarti come funziona paste
<marcomariella> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5680179/
<jester-> sudoafreddo: kubuntu è ancora ufficiale come distro e supportata
<davegarath> marcomariella: ok hai provato a fare `dhclient eth1' ?
<sudoafreddo> jester-: capito. Invece se voglio installarci gnome shell ho letto che devo mantenere per forza unity. E' vero?
<davegarath> marcomariella: scusami mi dimentico sempre un passso, se non sei root devi mettere il sudo davanti : `sudo dhclient eth1'
<jester-> sudoafreddo: shell e gnome classico si installano dopo
<jester-> sudoafreddo: e poi si sceglie quale de usare alla finestra di login
<jester-> quelli non usati è come se non ci fossero
<marcomariella> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5680187/
<sudoafreddo> jester-: per gnome classico che intendi? il 2.x?
<marcomariella> con suto
<marcomariella> con sud
<marcomariella> sudo
<marcomariella> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5680192/
<davegarath> marcomariella: se fai ancora `ifconfig' vedi se ti ha dato un ip
<marcomariella> si
<marcomariella> ora testo
<jester-> sudoafreddo: gnome3 e si installa col pacchetto gnome-session-fallback
<marcomariella> davagarath: ho riavviato e non funziona
<marcomariella> di nuovo
<davegarath> marcomariella: certo che non funziona dopo il riavvio :) non l'abbiamo modificato in modo permanetne
<marcomariella> ah ecco :)
<marcomariella> come posso farlo? credo che ora diventi più complicata la cosa :(
<davegarath> marcomariella: speravo che prima mi dicessi che funzionasse :)
<marcomariella> si mi si è chiusa la chat
<davegarath> marcomariella: facile, hai la parte grafica o sei a command line
<marcomariella> si funzionava prima
<marcomariella> era raggiungibile
<marcomariella> command
<davegarath> marcomariella: sai usare vi ?
<marcomariella> ni
<davegarath> marcomariella: oppure nano
<marcomariella> no
<marcomariella> :(
<jester-> davegarath: nano è piu umano
<jester-> vi è da paranoia
<davegarath> jester-: sì  :) concordo
<davegarath> jester-: non potrei fare a meno di vi
<davegarath> jester-: ma trolleggiamo in -chat :P
<davegarath> marcomariella: allora fai una copia del file : `sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.orig'
<marcomariella> fatto
<davegarath> marcomariella: poi proviamo ad usare nano editando il file : `sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces'
<marcomariella> ok aperto
<davegarath> devi aggiungere " eth1" dopo auto eth0
<marcomariella> solo li? oppure anche sotto?
<davegarath> marcomariella: sotto devi aggiungere la riga : "iface eth1 inet dhcp"
<marcomariella> ok
<marcomariella> fatto
<marcomariella> ora salvo?
<davegarath> marcomariella: certo esci  e salva ( per dirla alla nano )
<marcomariella> posso fare reboot?
<davegarath> sì dovrebbe andare, se no ci risentiamo :)
<marcomariella> k
<marcomariella> quando si accende rimane fermo per un po' dicendo 'waiting for network configuration...' poi fa 'waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration...'
<marcomariella> in ogni caso ora ha salvato
<marcomariella> ip
<davegarath> marcomariella: dopo ti faccio fare una cosa
<marcomariella> sono acceso
<marcomariella> :)
<marcomariella> attendo tue
<davegarath> marcomariella: dovrai editare di nuovo il file
<davegarath> marcomariella: commentare ( mettere "#" davanti ) la riga iface eth0 ....   e togliere eth0 da auto lasciando solo eth1, il reboot dovrebbe essere più rapido
<Guest21821> buona sera a tutti,avevo installato ubuntu in dual boot con windows adesso volendo installare solo ubuntu viene eliminata la partizione di windows o l'hd rimane partizionato?
<jester-> Guest21821: dipende da cosa vuoi fare tu
<marcomariella> fatto
<marcomariella> riprovo reboot
<jester-> Guest21821: se in fase di installazione scegli usa tutto il disco pialla tutto
<Guest21821> quindi tutte le altre partizioni spariscono?
<marcomariella> fantastico
<marcomariella> funziona
<jester-> Guest21821: yess ma se vuoi conservre winz e altre partizioni devi fare in altro/manuale
<davegarath> marcomariella: fanno 50€ ;)
<marcomariella> dammi iban
<marcomariella> :D
<jester-> segue iban
<marcomariella> appunto
<davegarath> ecco :)
<Guest21821> non tanto per come uso io il pc di winzz non me ne faccio niente,
<Guest21821> però poi mica avrò problemi all'avvio e grub ci sarà oppure no?
<Guest21821> a scusa dimenticavo i driver
<jester-> Guest21821: grub lo installa di serie e quali driver intendi
<Guest21821> quelli del sitema (scheda audio video web cam.ecc..)
<jester-> Guest21821: dovrebbe fare da solo se hai un hw supportato
<Guest21821> a ok grazie per l'attenzione provvedo subito alla piallatura ;)
<Valgio63> ciao a tutt
<Valgio63> mibofra, ci sei?
<leosacc> sera
<mibofra> Valgio63, ciao :)
<mibofra> sono tornato ora
<mibofra> Valgio63, non basta purgare i driver, devi reinstallare gli open
<Valgio63> come faccio?
<mibofra> arriva alla shell (riga ti comando)
<mibofra> che ti guido io
<mibofra> il pc deve essere connesso alla rete :)
<Valgio63> ci sono
<Valgio63> ed è connesso alla rete
<Valgio63> non mi parte la grafica per niente
<mibofra> Valgio63, ora vediamo se non è connesso
<mibofra> dai ping -c 3 www.google.it
<Valgio63> è connesso è connesso!
<Valgio63> chiuso il privè ;)))
<mibofra> Valgio63, allora che scheda è?
<Valgio63> Una geforce fx5600 della  Albatron
<Valgio63> se ti può interessare durante il purge mi ha dato degli update alternative
<Valgio63> mentre ti aspettavo ho provato anche a dare apt-get update, ma mi da un errore su un ppa e non riesco a toglierlo da riga di comando.
<Valgio63> mibofra, ci sei ancora?
<mibofra> si :))
<mibofra> sorry scusa la momentanea assenza :)
<mibofra> Valgio63, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-nouveau
<mibofra> vediamo se è lui
<mettiu> come si installa Git repository ?
<mibofra> !package xserver
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'package xserver'
<mibofra> !package ubuntu-core
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mibofra> !info xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<ubot-it> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (source: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau): X.Org X server -- Nouveau display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 89 kB, installed size 288 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<mibofra> Valgio63, spe
<mibofra> Valgio63, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg--video-nouveau
<mibofra> no
<mibofra> Valgio63, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<mibofra> eccoci :D
<mibofra> usa l'ultimo :)
<mibofra> mettiu, per scaricare codi sorgente da github ecc? sudo apt-get install git
<mettiu> no devo installare keepass
<mettiu> riesco da terminale?
<mibofra> mettiu, si
<mettiu> dimmi come per favore non sono esperto
<mibofra> mettiu, apri il terminale e digita
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install git
<mibofra> metti la tua password (quando metti la passwd in un terminale, digiti anche se non lo vedi)
<mibofra> e invio
<mettiu> paste?
<mettiu> paste!
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mettiu> grazie
<mettiu> non funziona
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680493/
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install git-clone mettiu
<thebestia> Ciao!
<thebestia> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<jester-> !chiedi | the
<ubot-it> the: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680507/
<thebestia> ho un toshiba satellite c660d su cui ho appena istallato ubuntu 12.10. sono in possesso dei drivers di webcam scheda video etc... ma forse sono per windows 7. c'è un modo per usare questi drivers su ubuntu?
<jester-> thebestia: usualmente se l'hw i linux compatibile non servono driver, in driver aggiuntici pui vedere se serve qualcosa di extra
<jester-> driver aggiuntivi
<thebestia> non posso usare la webcam come fotocamera per scatti, e i video a pieno schermo vanno a rilento... dipende dai drivers?
<mibofra> mettiu, 1 dai sudo killall apt e se non va (deve tornare la riga di comando pulita, come se non avesse fatto nulla)
<mibofra> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mibofra> 2) perché hai copiato il tuo nick nel comando mettiu ?
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install git-clone
<mibofra> senza altro XD
<frezli> ciao raga , ho fatto gli aggiornamenti e non mi funziona più flash con firefox 20 , è normale
<frezli> io uso ubuntu 12.04 64  , ho solo fatto gli aggiornamenti solo che firefox 20 non va più flash e neanche html5
<DD3my> Buonanotte a tutti :)
<crazybuntu> ciao gente... possibile che non riesca ad installare picasa su ubuntu?
<crazybuntu> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<crazybuntu> non riesco ad installare wine e di conseguenza picasa :(
<jester-> crazybuntu: il deb non è  buono
<Drizamanuber> 'sera a tutti
<Drizamanuber> ho un problema nel montare una partizione ntfs, non ricordo bene la riga che dovevo aggiungere a /etc/fstab
<Drizamanuber> all'incirca la sintassi era così LABEL=....... ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<marcomariella> ciao a tutti, sto provando ad installare webmin
<marcomariella> ma mi da problemi, mi dice che mancano dei pacchetti
<marcomariella> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<marcomariella> grazie in anticipo
<marcomariella> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5681052/
<OverMe> marcomariella, apt-cache policy libauthen-pam-perl libio-pty-perl apt-show-versions
<OverMe> !paste | marcomariella
<ubot-it> marcomariella: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marcomariella> non me ne intendo molto, spiegami cosa ti serve
<OverMe> che dai il comando che ti ho scritto
<marcomariella> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5681064/
<marcomariella> a te
<OverMe> rm /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages && apt-get update
<marcomariella> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5681075/
<OverMe> cambia server dei repo
<marcomariella> ovvero? cosa devo fare?
<OverMe> cos'hai? ubuntu normale?
<marcomariella> server
<OverMe> quindi niente interfaccia grafica
<marcomariella> esatto
<OverMe> apri il file /etc/apt/sources.list e cambia ogni it.archive.ubuntu.com in ubuntu.fastbull.org
<OverMe> prima di salvare mettilo sul pastebin
<OverMe> torno subto
<OverMe> re
<marcomariella> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5681123/
<OverMe> ne manca mezzo
<marcomariella> sotto ho security
<marcomariella> devo cambiare anche quello?
<OverMe> no
<marcomariella> ok
<OverMe> salva e poi dai: apt-get update
<marcomariella> dice Fatto
<marcomariella> nessun errore
<OverMe> apt-cache policy libauthen-pam-perl libio-pty-perl apt-show-versions
<marcomariella> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5681136/
<OverMe> apt-get install libauthen-pam-perl libio-pty-perl apt-show-versions
<marcomariella> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5681138/
<OverMe> vediamo che dice apt-get -f install
<marcomariella> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5681147/
<OverMe> dovrebbe aver installato tutto
<marcomariella> ok
<marcomariella> grazie mille davvero
<marcomariella> molto gentile e disponibile
<marcomariella> .)
<OverMe> de nada
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-06
<paloppa> salve
<paloppa> c'e qualcuno?
<paso66> non vedo i filmati su youtube
<paso66> cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> paso66, apri un terminale e digita il seguente comando
<cristian_c> paso66, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<akis24> giorno
<Torpedo_Smash> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<mintux_> ciao a tutti, avevo bisogno di qualche informazione rispetto shorewall, in particolare DNAT e poi volevo sapere come si chiama la modalità di gestione file da web, come quando si scaricano le distro che c'è la lista e si scarica da li, non so come si chiama, non penso proprio che sia un server ftp, se mi aiutate ve ne sono grato
<cristian_c> !info shorewall
<ubot-it> shorewall (source: shorewall): Shoreline Firewall, netfilter configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.5.5.3-1 (quantal), package size 660 kB, installed size 1689 kB
<cristian_c> mintux_, puoi fare un esempio?
<Nanebaranane> buon giorno..
<Nanebaranane> qualcuno mi sa dire dove riesco a scaricare una versione live di linux.?
<mintux_> cristian_c: scusa il ritardo non avevo visto che qualcuno aveva risposto? esempio rispetto a cosa? a shorewall o alla gestione file?
<cristian_c> mintux_, gestione file?
<cristian_c> */?/
<mintux_> ad esempio mi viene in mente la gestione delle release kernel: https://www.kernel.org/pub/ così intendo
<cristian_c> mintux_, è stato utilizzato apache
<mintux_> con nginx è impossibile?
<cristian_c> !info nginx
<cristian_c> mintux_, oh, non saprei
<mintux_> più che altro penso che apache sia utilizzato come server web e non penso che ci sia dentro una gestione dei file per fare ciò
<cristian_c> mintux_, a cosa ti riferisci?
<mintux_> nel senso penso che apache sia utilizzato solo per poter utilizzare http o https e poi non so se nei file di configurazione ci sia la possibilità di fare la gestione dei download così o c'è un altro programma del tipo ftp via web o altro
<cristian_c> mintux_, tu vorresti utilizzare ftp?
<mintux_> io vorrei fare una cosa simile a quella di kernel o ad altri siti
<claudia> ciao sapete dirmi come mai su tanti giochi su facesbook non posso entrare per giocare?
<cristian_c> mintux_, e non vi riesci?
<cristian_c> claudia, non saprei
<cristian_c> claudia, aono in flash?
<cristian_c> *sono
<mintux_> non so nemmeno da cosa partire, perchè se è da unire un server ftp con nginx o ftp e apache o solo apache o meglio ancora solo nginx
<claudia> ma voi da li non potete entrare sul mio computer e farlo funzionare?mi dice che mi devo installare adobe ma non riesco
<cristian_c> mintux_, capisco. Quindi giustamente sarebbe da controllare il file di configurazione di apche per accertarsi della cosa
<mintux_> vorrei evitare di installarlo dato che ho già su nginx :D
<cristian_c> claudia, apri un terminale e digita: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<claudia> purtroppo ho un computer vecchio e l'unico modo di farlo andare un po più veloce è ubuntu ma mi trovo tanti siti dove non poso entrare
<cristian_c> mintux_, controllo io, però non capisco quale sia il problema. Cosa vorresti ottenere
<cristian_c> claudia, apri un terminale e digita: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<claudia> scusa su internet?
<cristian_c> claudia, no, in un terminale
<mintux_> te l'ho detto, vorrei fare creare una cartella accessibile ovunque, per poter magari fare download da fuori, in quella maniera
<cristian_c> mintux_, ftp mi sembra una buona soluzione allora :)
<cristian_c> anche in chiave sicurezza
<cristian_c> rispetto ad http
<mintux_> si però non riesco a farlo da web, accessibile ovunque, e da qualsiasi macchina :D e con credenziali
<cristian_c> https mi pare non sia disponibile gratuitamente o facilmente
<cristian_c> mintux_, mi sembra strano: se io digito un indirizzo ftp in un browser, non credo ci siano problemi nel visualizzare la pagina
<mintux_> cioè?
<cristian_c> mintux_, non mi ricordo dove l'ho letto, quindi andrebbe verificata la cosa
<cristian_c> è un protocollo riservato (https) mi pare
<mintux_> ok ma il certificato https posso generarlo, ma cosa dovresti scrivere sul browser scusa?
<claudia> comando non trovato
<cristian_c> mintux_, hai parlato di accesso dal web
<mintux_> si
<cristian_c> claudia, copia tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<claudia> claudia@ubuntu:~$  dpkg -l | egrep'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<claudia> bash: egrepflash|gnash|swf|spark: comando non trovato
<cristian_c> claudia, manca uno spazio
<claudia> dove dopo egrep o dopo l'apostrofo?
<cristian_c> mintux_, quindi, dalla mia esperienza, basta digitare un indirizzo ftp per accedere a una directory (permessi permettendo)
<cristian_c> claudia, dopo egrep
<cristian_c> 11:52:03 <cristian_c> claudia, apri un terminale e digita: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<mintux_> io ho un host su altervista ad esempio e mi danno la possibilità di accedere al sito e allo spazio ftp che mi hanno concesso e come potrei fare, e poi tutto questo vorrei farlo in casa, su un mio host
<cristian_c> mintux_, anch'io hp uno spazio su altervista e accedo ai file direttamente dal portale
<cristian_c> *ho
<mintux_> ok le so ste cose, ma se voglio accedere da web? li non è possibile, dovrei usare filezilla
<claudia> ii  flashplugin-installer                      10.1.82.76ubuntu0.9.04.1                 Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<claudia> ii  flashplugin-nonfree                        10.1.82.76ubuntu0.9.04.1                 Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transit
<claudia> poi?
<cristian_c> claudia, hai un problema
<claudia> cioe?aparte che non ci capisco niente con sto coso....
<cristian_c> mintux_, non mi è chiaro, a questo punto, cosa intendi esattamente con 'accedere da web'
<cristian_c> claudia, hai una vecchissima versione di ubuntu non più supportata
<cristian_c> claudia, si parla di quattro anni fa
<claudia> e quindi cosa poso fare?
<mintux_> aprire un browser digitare un indirizzo e vedere la fila dei file come con il kernel ma te ne posso trovare altri di siti :D solo che voglio provare a fare l'interfaccia così sul mio host
<claudia> il computer ne ha 7anni
<cristian_c> claudia, ti conviene provare con una release di ubuntu recente
<cristian_c> claudia, ce ne sono varie attualmente supportate
<claudia> come devo fare?
<cristian_c> claudia, devi scaricare la iso
<cristian_c> e masterizzarla su cd
<claudia> qual'è il sito
<Riccardone> claudia : anche io sto con un pc del 2006!! Ma gira tutto benissimo ... Scaricati e installati Lubutnu 12.10
<cristian_c> claudia, ti indico il sito
<akis24> claudia: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<akis24> ops ..
<cristian_c> claudia, quoto Riccardone
<claudia> ok grazie poi una volta scaricato e masterizato che devo fare ?
<cristian_c> mintux_, capisco. Quindi non ti piace l'interfaccia di altervista' :)
<Riccardone> Al limite anche la 12.04, ma vedrai che figata!
<Riccardone> per navigare, mi raccomando, Midori e NON Chrome :)
<cristian_c> claudia, a quel punto lo provi in live e poi lo installi
<cristian_c> Riccardone, io mi trovo bene con chromium :D
<claudia> ok grazie mille e alla prossima spiegazione
<claudia> 32 bit o 64?
<Riccardone> cristian_c: si anche io avevo chrmium, ma con Midori sono rinato ..
<Riccardone> claudia: dipende dal tua HW
<claudia> come faccio a vederla?
<akis24> vista l'eta'.. 32 bit sicuro
<cristian_c> Riccardone, io ho più problemi con midori che con chromium
<cristian_c> :D
<Riccardone> akis24 : dipende ... io ho un Athlon XP Dual a 64 bit del 2006 :)
<akis24> Riccardone:  yeaaa :)
<cristian_c> Riccardone, va beh, ma si può sempre installare la versione a 32 bit :D
<mettiu> ciao, vorrei un comprare un portatile con linux installato, qualcuno mi consiglia qualcosa? grazie
<Riccardone> cristian_c : si, e poi ti giochi i 4GB di RAM che non riesce a contare :)
<cristian_c> mettiu, beh, con una ricerca nei vari store trovi qualcosa
<cristian_c> Riccardone, non credo che un portatile del 2006 abbia 4 GB di ram :D
<claudia> su una chiavetta va bene o solo su un cd?
<mettiu> ma tipo ho visto che hp usa suse, voi che ne pensate? è possibile comprare hp e dopo installare ubuntu ? dalla vostra esperienza
<cristian_c> claudia, la live va bene anche su pendrive
<cristian_c> mettiu, ubuntu è solo un'altra distro
<Riccardone> mettiu : dalla mia esperienza che parte da Red-Hat 5.1, niente di meglio dei sistemi *buntu :) davvero
<cristian_c> quindi, certamente ci possono essere differenze, ma non poi tante
<Riccardone> mettiu : se hai possibilità vai su Debian 7, sennò *buntu tutta la vita :)
<mettiu> iinvece pc con ubuntu direttamente installato esistono?
<cristian_c> *buntu più user-friendly
<cristian_c> mettiu, credo di sì
<Riccardone> claudia : quindi stai parlando di un portatile ? Beh allora vai con la 32 bit
<cristian_c> mettiu, ti basta cercare ;)
<claudia> si
<Riccardone> mettiu : passa un attimo da Goggle e cerca "laptop ubuntu pre-installed"
<Riccardone> claudia : allora 32 bit e, personalmente, installazione da CD che poi ti rimane anche il supporto fisico :) (vintage!)
<cristian_c> oppure soltanto: laptop ubuntu oem
<claudia> sulla pendrive non va bene quindi?
<Riccardone> claudia : si si. va bene uguale a patto che il Bios ti accetti il boot da pendrive, sul CD vai più sul sicuro :)
<cristian_c> claudino, va bene anche la pedrive
<claudia> sto scaricando pc 32bit standard image disc va bene?
<Riccardone> claudia: e poi vuoi mettere ? i bei di CD di una volta che non li fanno più ... sarebbe un bel ricordo no ?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, penso che un laptop del 2006 abbia il boot da usb :)
<cristian_c> claudia, che cos'è?
<Riccardone> cristian_c : il mio PC case non lo ha per esempio ...
<cristian_c> infatti, parlo di un protatile :D
<Riccardone> caludia : passa il link ...
<claudia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<cristian_c> *portatile
<Riccardone> claudia : Ok, o scarichi il torrent o il PC image disc
<Riccardone> claudia : stai andando bene
<Riccardone> alla prossima, mi tocca andare a pranzo che la moglie si irrita sennò ...
<claudia> sta al 56%
<cristian_c> veloce
<claudia> è una presa in giro vero?è una lumaca sto coso
<cristian_c> claudia, non mi sembra
<cristian_c> claudia, saranno 700 MB
<claudia> sta al77%
<cristian_c> io mi ritengo fortunato se ci mette un'ora
<attackment> c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> attackment, fai loa tua domanda
<cristian_c> *la
<claudia> 96%
<cristian_c> se qualcuno sa, risponderà
<attackment> cristian_c:  come vedo la velocita del front side bus sotto linux?
<Holden> attackment, che cpu hai?
<sh0t> salve gente
<sh0t> da ieri dopo un aggiornamento
<sh0t> di ubtuntu lts
<attackment> Holden:  vuoi il modello preciso
<Holden> attackment, si, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sh0t> il flash player su youtube va lentissimo ed è laggatissimo
<sh0t> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<attackment> model name	: Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2300  @ 1.66GHz
<mintux_> cristian_c: lasciamo stare dai va, chiederò in un altro momento oppure chiedo su debian-it cmq si fa c... l'interfaccia di altervista :D
<Holden> attackment, http://ark.intel.com/it/products/27233/Intel-Core-Duo-Processor-T2300-2M-Cache-1_66-GHz-667-MHz-FSB
<Holden> attackment, in pratica 667MHz
<attackment> holden lo so ma avendo alcuni dubbi sul fatto del risparmio energetico, vorrei un tools che me lo leggo al momento
<cristian_c> mintux_, non mi sono mai posto il problema. Comunque non so se sia possibile
<attackment> simil cpu-z
<cristian_c> parlo dell'accesso in locale
<mintux_> capito
<mintux_> beh accedere via web a altervista non è possibile però poter crearlo in casa quello si è possibile
<Holden> attackment, puoi leggere la frequenza della cpu se stai usando speedstep o simili, per il fsb non saprei
<cristian_c> mintux_, io però ce l'avevo fatta parzilamente
<attackment> capisco holden, grazie lo stesso :D
<cristian_c> mintux_, mi pare che con mysql o ftpd
<cristian_c> mintux_, dovrei controllare
<cristian_c> da terminale
<Holden> attackment, magari cerca su google
<attackment> si si sto cercando anche li
<cristian_c> attackment, mi pare che qualche tool da gui ci sia, ma non è presente nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> sh0t, digita il seguente comando in un terminale
<cristian_c> sh0t, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> sh0t, e copia il risultato su pastebin
<iconstil> hi is there anyone?
<sh0t> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/Y2zgphjA
<Holden> !english | iconstil
<Holden> hmm, bot's on vacation today... iconstil we mainly speak italian here, for the english channel join /#ubuntu
<iconstil> how to say this properly in italian: "al mio amato Maestro"
<iconstil> i just want to know this
<iconstil> :D
<Holden> iconstil, ok, in that case join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sh0t> cristian_c, qualche idea?
<cristian_c> sh0t, come hai fatto a fare l'aggiornamento?
<cristian_c> sh0t, tu hai la 9.10
<sh0t> mmm...per aggiornamento intendo aggiornamento dei pacchetti
<sh0t> usando il programma standard...
<cristian_c> sh0t, cioè?
<sh0t> UPdate Manger
<sh0t> spetta che guardo come si chiama il binario
<sh0t> update-manager credo
<cristian_c> sh0t, è impossibile
<cristian_c> sh0t, gli aggionamenti non ci sono da anni per la 9.10
<cristian_c> ho sbagliato io, sorry
<cristian_c> tu hai precise
<sh0t> ma io non credo di avere la 9.10
<cristian_c> eri partito da quella
<cristian_c> :D
<sh0t> ah
<sh0t> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<sh0t> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<sh0t> Release:	12.04
<sh0t> Codename:	precise
<sh0t> parte dell'output di lsb_release -a
<contien> ciao a tutti, ho il portatile di un amico, e mi ha chiesto di aiutarlo ad avviare il suo ubuntu che non sa come mai non si avvia più, solo che io non ho mai usato ubuntu. quindi chiedo a voi se possibile. Si può?
<cristian_c> sh0t, avevi aggiunto alcuni repo esterni
<sh0t> boh si probabile...è un po' che non guard o in sources.list
<sh0t> cmq sembra di no...
<cristian_c> sh0t, come no? :D
<claudia> una volta copiato sulla pendrive lo devo spegnere il computer oppure va bene pure cosi?
<cristian_c> contien, sarebbe bene che chiedesse lui diretamente
<cristian_c> claudia, non devi copiarlo
<contien> non ha internet perchè non gli si avvia il portatile, per questo mi ha incaricato
<sh0t> cristian_c, i repo non commentati sono di precise ubuntu
<contien> non gli sia avvia ubunt. il portatile parte :)
<sh0t> cmq ok se dici che ho repo esterni mi fido
<claudia> lo scaricato sulla srivania e poi lo messo sulla chiavetta
<claudia> non va bene?
<cristian_c> contien, ma non si avvia proprio il pc?
<cristian_c> contien, pare proprio un problema hardware
<contien> il pc si avvia,  è ubuntu che non si avvia
<cristian_c> sh0t, eh, ma quelli commentati possono lo stesso aver fatto danni precedentemente
<cristian_c> sh0t, è nel tuo output: http://pastebin.com/Y2zgphjA
<sh0t> mmm ok...però strano che questo danno si sia rivelato solo oggi...
<cristian_c> contien, può sempre collegarsi qui da windows :)
<sh0t> cmq...
<cristian_c> claudia, no, non va bene
<sh0t> cristian_c, il tuo ultimo link non mi va
<sh0t> cmq hai qualche idea su cosa possa fare per risovlere?
<cristian_c> sh0t, è quello che hai postato tu :D
<sh0t> oh ora va...scusa
<contien> ha fatto l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 12.04 LTS . Dopo l'aggiornamento ha richiesto il riavvio,  ha RIAVVIATO , e dopo la schermata con il logo di caricamento di ubuntu, invece di avviarsi, c'è schermo nero con delle scritte tipo :  " [ 16.257689] init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (1366) terminated with status 1 | [30.865797] init: failsafe-x main process (11981) terminated with status 1 |
<claudia> purtroppo me lo salva direttamente sulla scrivania
<cristian_c> claudia, usa unetbootin
<sh0t> cmq cristian_c  se tolgo flash e lo reinstallo ?
<cristian_c> contien, occorre sapere cos'ha fatto
<cristian_c> sh0t, da quando hai eseguito l'upgrade?
<contien> l'aggiornamento al 12.04 stando dentro il sistema. lui è più niubbo di me. mi ha detto che c'era una notifica che lo avvisava che era disponibile l'aggiornamento. lui avrà fatto solo "ok, ok, ok" poi si è riavviato e poi ora non si avvia più
<sh0t> cristian_c, mi stai chiedendo quando ho aggiornato la versione di ubuntu e non un semplice aggiormaneto di pacchetti?
<cristian_c> contien, c'è il rischio che abbia aggiunto ppa a caso
<cristian_c> sh0t, sì, più o meno
<sh0t> eh cristian_c ...non mi ricordo
<sh0t> un pezzo fa
<sh0t> cmq su firefox non è lento
<sh0t> solo su chrome
<cristian_c> sh0t, come hai installato flash, anche se mi sono fatto un'idea
<cristian_c> *?
<sh0t> ho installato i pacchetti free con apt-get
<claudia> lo scaricato ma non lo apre
<contien> essite un modo per riprisintare tutto ?
<cristian_c> sh0t, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> claudia, dai repo?
<sh0t> ok aspetta un attimo eh...
<cristian_c> contien, beh, sì
<cristian_c> contien, il problema è che non so cos'ha fatto
<sh0t> mm non ricordo cmq una cosa del genere: apt-get install flashplugin-free
<claudia> ?non ho capito
<contien> non lo sa nemmeno lui. a parte dirmi che ha fatto l'aggiornamento ... quindi si può ripristinare da zero ?
<sh0t> cmq ripeto su firefox non da sti problemi
<cristian_c> contien, la cosa più semplice è la reinstallazione del sistema, in mancanza di altre info
<cristian_c> contien, o meglio, l'installazione della 12.04
<cristian_c> sh0t, quando l'hai installato?
<sh0t> cristian_c, non ricordo cmq siamo dell'ordine di un anno fa o anche piu'
<claudia> come posso fare per masterizzare direttamente sulla chiavetta il programma di 12.04?
<claudia> 12.10
<cristian_c> claudia, quale applicazione usi per installare i programmi?
<claudia> lo cercato su google con mozila
<cristian_c> claudia, probabilmente lo trovavi in Aggiungi/rimuovi applicazioni, synaptic o software center
<cristian_c> sh0t, perché forse l'hai preso dai repo di enlightment
<cristian_c> sh0t, infatti non hai gli extras di ubuntu
<claudia> Controllo delle applicazioni installate e disponibili non riuscito
<claudia> Questo è un problema grave del sistema di gestione del software. Controllare i pacchetti danneggiati con synaptic, i permessi dei file e la correttezza dei file presenti in «/etc/apt/sources.list» e ricaricare le informazioni del software con: «sudo apt-get update» e «sudo apt-get install -f».
<claudia> non me lo apre aggingi rimuovi
<sh0t> ok quindi cosa faccio: tolgo l'attuale plugin di flash...aggiungo i repo extra di ubuntu e installo da li ?
<cristian_c> claudia, avrai fatto qualche casino
<cristian_c> claudia, sudo apt-get install -f
<cristian_c> e direi più di uno
<claudia> e quello che provo a farti capire
<cristian_c> sh0t, sì, purga flash
<cristian_c> sh0t, e poi, quale de stai usando?
<sh0t> cos'è un de?
<cristian_c> claudia, digita: sudo apt-get install -f
<claudia> sul terminale?
<cristian_c> claudia, ma può essere che sia tutto disattivato
<cristian_c> claudia, sì
<cristian_c> claudia, ma quale file di unetbootin hai scaricato? Come si chiama?
<sh0t> cristian_c, cos'è un de?
<claudia> UNetbootin, Universal Netboot Installer
<claudia> gezakovacs
<claudia> Create bootable Live Linux USB drives without burning a CD
<cristian_c> sh0t, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico
<cristian_c> claudia, il nome del file
<sh0t> mm se intendi il gestore di finestre...è gnome
<cristian_c> sh0t, gnome-shell?
<claudia> http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/?source=dlp
<sh0t> mmmmm non credo
<sh0t> gnome-session è una risposta possibile?
<cristian_c> sh0t, no, o unity, o gnome-shell o la fallback
<cristian_c> sh0t, ti passo il comando
<sh0t> si magari grazie, cristian_c
<sh0t> cmq credo unity
<sh0t> a sto punto
<sh0t> cmq passa il comando
<claudia> Lettura della lista dei pacchetti in corso... Fatto
<claudia> Generazione dell'albero delle dipendenze in corso
<claudia> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<claudia> Correzione delle dipendenze in corso... Fatto
<claudia> I seguenti pacchetti erano stati automaticamente installati e non sono più richiesti:
<cristian_c> claudia, http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/583/unetbootin-linux-583/download
<claudia>   java-common sun-java6-bin unixodbc odbcinst1debian1 sun-java6-jre
<claudia> Usare 'apt-get autoremove' per rimuoverli.
<claudia> I seguenti pacchetti verranno inoltre installati:
<claudia>   java-common odbcinst1debian1 sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre unixodbc
<claudia> Pacchetti suggeriti:
<claudia>   equivs sun-java6-plugin ia32-sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts libmyodbc
<claudia>   odbc-postgresql libct1
<cristian_c> claudisu pastebin
<claudia> I seguenti pacchetti NUOVI (NEW) saranno installati:
<claudia>   java-common odbcinst1debian1 sun-java6-jre unixodbc
<claudia> I seguenti pacchetti saranno aggiornati:
<claudia>   sun-java6-bin
<cristian_c> claudia, posta su pastebin
<claudia> 1 aggiornati, 4 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 44 non aggiornati.
<claudia> 1 non completamente installati o rimossi.
<claudia> È necessario prendere 442kB/36,6MB di archivi.
<claudia> Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 17,2MB di spazio su disco.
<claudia> Continuare [S/n]? s
<claudia> ATTENZIONE: i seguenti pacchetti non possono essere autenticati!
<claudia>   java-common sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre odbcinst1debian1 unixodbc
<claudia> Installare questi pacchetti senza la verifica [s/N]? s
<claudia> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main java-common 0.30ubuntu4
<cristian_c> claudia, fermati
<claudia>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<cristian_c> XD
<claudia> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main odbcinst1debian1 2.2.11-16build3
<claudia>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<claudia> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main unixodbc 2.2.11-16build3
<claudia>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<claudia> Impossibile ottenere http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/j/java-common/java-common_0.30ubuntu4_all.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<claudia> Impossibile ottenere http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/unixodbc/odbcinst1debian1_2.2.11-16build3_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<claudia> Impossibile ottenere http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/unixodbc/unixodbc_2.2.11-16build3_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<claudia> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://
<claudia> ok
<cristian_c> claudia, hai floodato il canale
<sh0t> si
<claudia> cioe?
<cristian_c> claudia, http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/583/unetbootin-linux-583/download
<cristian_c> sh0t, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cristian_c> ora è arrivato :D
<cristian_c> non poteva entrare prima? XD
<sh0t> sh0t@radamanthys:~$ echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<sh0t> ubuntu-2d
<sh0t> sh0t@radamanthys:~$
<sh0t> cristian_c,
<cristian_c> sh0t, unity 2d
<sh0t> ok... quindi?
<claudia> è lo stesso che ho gia salvato ma non lo apre
<claudia> /home/claudia/Scrivania/unetbootin-linux-583
<cristian_c> sh0t, dopo aver purgato flash, installa ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cristian_c> claudia, che estensione ha?
<claudia> 4,2 MB (4446172 byte)
<cristian_c> claudia, non mi riferisco alle dimensione, ma la tipo di file :)
<cristian_c> *alla
<cristian_c> *al
<claudia> Eseguibile (application/x-executable)
<cristian_c> claudia, allora eseguilo :)
<sh0t> cristian_c, ho rimossocon sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<sh0t> ora installo sti restricted-extras
<cristian_c> sh0t, solo quel pacchetto di flash avevi installato?
<sh0t> mm non so come verificarlo
<claudia> ci clico sopra ma non lo apre
<cristian_c> sh0t, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> cluadia, dagli i permessi di esecuzione
<sh0t> cristian_c l'ouput di quel comando è vuoto quindi sembra che quello che ho installato fosse lìunico
<sh0t> *disinstallato
<cristian_c> sh0t, ok, perocedi
<cristian_c> *procedi
<Peppone> ciao! io uso gnome come ambiente grafico, dovrei installare un programma per kde, è possibilie? o mi creerebbe problemi di software?
<sh0t> ok
<claudia> 7z non trovato. Questo elemento è necessario per l'installazione di Entrambi.
<claudia> Installare il pacchetto "p7zip-full" o l'equivalente per la distribuzione scelta.
<cristian_c> Peppone, diciamo che non è il massimo della vita
<cristian_c> claudia, cos'hai fatto?
<Peppone> cristian_c: mi serve per studio, dovrei quindi installare kde necessariamente?
<claudia> Benvenuti in UNetbootin, il netboot installer universale. Uso:
<claudia> selezionare dalla lista qui sopra una distribuzione ed una versione, oppure specificare manualmente i file da caricare qui sotto.
<claudia> Selezionare un tipo di installazione e fare clic su OK per avviare l'operazione.
<cristian_c> Peppone, beh, sì, meglio kubuntu, direi
<sh0t> cristian_c, purtroppo è come prima...
<Peppone> cristian_c: ok grazie
<sh0t> su chrome flash/youtube fa cagare su firefox va
<cristian_c> claudia, una cosa, prima
<cristian_c> sh0t, su chromium, invece?
<claudia> ho meso distribuzione lista lubuntu 12.04_live va bene?
<cristian_c> Peppone, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sh0t> cristian_c, credo di confondere chrome con chromium
<sh0t> ho un binario che si chiama google-chrome
<sh0t> e li fa cagare
<cristian_c> claudia, allora, come hai formattato la pendrive?
<cristian_c> sh0t, allora, installa chromium
<cristian_c> sh0t, chrome usa dei plugin interni
<claudia> non lo fatto la mia non funziona più questa è di mia cognata
<cristian_c> cioè suoi, non dei repo, a quanto so
<sh0t> ok
<cristian_c> claudia, sì, prima di usare unetbootin sulla pendrive, dovresti controllare com'è formattata :)
<sh0t> ok install chromium-brwoser
<claudia> e come si fa?
<cristian_c> claudia, con gparted
<cristian_c> claudia, o meglio: sudo fdisk -l
<claudia> che si trova?
<cristian_c> claudia, però usa pastebin
<cristian_c> claudia, non so se l'avevi già installato, ma digita il comando
<cristian_c> claudia, ti do l'indirizzo di pastebin
<sh0t> cristian_c, con chromium sembra andare ti ringrazio tanto per l'aiuto
<cristian_c> claudia, http://pastebin.com/
<cristian_c> sh0t, che è più o meno identico a chrome, soltanto che è la versione dei repo :D
<sh0t> capisco
<cristian_c> chrome non si trova nei repo ufficiali per questioni di licenza, mi pare
<Red_> ciao a tutti
<Red_> ho da poco installato ubuntu ma firefox non mi apre le pagine web...come posso fere?
<cristian_c> Red_, la connessione funziona?
<cristian_c> Red_, come ti connetti?
<Red_> ciaoconnessione con cavo ethernet
<Red_> le freccine indicano che sono collegato ma firefox non apre le pagine
<Red_> suggerimenti?
<claudia> ma un modo più semplice non essiste?
<Red_> ciao
<claudia> tu da li non puoi entrare sul computer mio e farlo?
<Red_> ho problemi con la connessione a internet...suggerimenti?
<mintux_> salve a tutti, c'è qualcuno che se ne intende di serviio
<mintux_> ?
<davide_> mettere i comandi creati con alias permnenti come faccio???
<cristian_c> mintux_, c'è una guida apposita sul wiki, mi pare
<cristian_c> davide_, in .bashrc
<mintux_> si ma non fuinzica :(
<mintux_> i video non li prende ahimè
<cristian_c> mintux_, spiegati
<davide_> come devo fare ;)
<cristian_c> davide_, devi aggiungere la riga nel file
<mintux_> praticamente ho debian di server, e riesco mettere in stream Musica e Immagini ma i Film non ci riesco :( e non capisco il motivo, mi dice che non è possibile raggiungere il server (dalla sony bravia) e ffmpeg è installato
<cristian_c> mintux_, il client è ubuntu?
<mintux_> il client è sony bravia, una tv
<cristian_c> mintux_, ma qui siamo sul canale di ubuntu
<mintux_> ok ma speravo mi poteste aiutare ugualmente, ma se non è possibile
<cristian_c> mintux_, dovresti rivolgerti nei canali di debian per il supporto a debina
<cristian_c> *debian
<davide_> fatto ho aggiunto nel file .bashrc i miei alias , ma qunando scrivo  il comando (aggiorna) mi dice comando non trovato
<cristian_c> davide_, puoi spiegarti meglio?
<enzotib> davide_: devi riaprire un nuovo terminale o leggere di nuovo bashrc con il punto
<davide_> scusate , mio errore ,,funzia ;:)
<mintux_> se rispondessero sarebbe il top :P
<cristian_c> mintux_, prova sui forum
<claudia> non ci sono riuscita
<cristian_c> claudia, hai digitato il comando?
<sbubax> ciao! cerco aiuto per lanciare programma recupero file photorec da utente guest ma comando sudo non funziona...
<claudia> si lo pure scaricata ma non so dove la salvata addirittura mi ha spento pure il computer una volta finito di scaticare ma all'accensione tutto come prima
<cristian_c> sbubax, che è successo?
<enzotib> sbubax, da recovery o da livecd
<cristian_c> claudia, il comando
<cristian_c> enzotib, uhm, però non c'è photorec nella live, credo
<sbubax> devo cercare di recuperare un documento salvata in sessione guest che, uscendo, ovviamente si e' cancellato
<enzotib> cristian_c, si installa
<enzotib> che problema c'è?
<cristian_c> enzotib, ah, on ram
<cristian_c> *in
<sbubax> vorrei provare a lanciare photorec dalla sessione guest per vedere se lo recupera ma non riesco a lanciare il programma con il comando sudo. presumo che l'account guest non abbia i diritti per avviare il photorec
<enzotib> sbubax, non c'entra niente la sessione
<enzotib> sbubax, il recupero dati è relativo alla partizione, non alla sessione
<claudia> a quello di pastebin?è tutto in inglese non ci capisco niente
<sbubax> enzotib, quindi basta che lo lanci da utente root selezionando la partizione corretta. Giusto?
<enzotib> sbubax, sì
<cristian_c> claudia, su pastebin devi semplicemente copiare il risultato del comando
<sbubax> ho già lanciato photorec da utente root su una partizione ubuntu. ha recuperato un sacco di file quindi presumo che la partizione fosse quella giusta. però il file che mi interessa non lo ha recuperato...
<claudia> aspetta e il comando sul terminale com'era?
<cristian_c> claudia, sudo fdisk -l
<sbubax> enzotib, ti vengono in mente altri modi per recuperare un file cancellato da sessione guest?
<enzotib> sbubax, no
<mettiu> devo installare ubuntu in dual booat su un pc con windows xp, cosa mi consigliat e?
<enzotib> !installazione | mettiu
<ubot-it> mettiu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<claudia> Disco /dev/sda: 40.0 GB, 40007761920 byte
<claudia> 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 4864 cilindri
<claudia> Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte
<claudia> Identificativo disco: 0xe74ce74c
<claudia> Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<cristian_c> sbubax, non l'avevi salvato?
<mettiu> grazie | enzotib
<sbubax> enzotib, ho provato a controllare su quali partizioni agisce photorec. il recupero precedente l'ho eseguito sulla partizione Linux., quella di maggior dimensione. Però esiste anche una partizione extended e una linux swap. pensi che sia il caso di tentare anche su quelle?
<enzotib> sbubax, no
<enzotib> sbubax, la extended non contiene dati di per sé
<cristian_c> sbubax, la extended è un mero contenitore di partizioni, la swap non è una partizione come le altre, ma è una ram aggiuntiva
<enzotib> sbubax, e la swap non credo sia gestita da photorec
<sbubax> cristian_c, si il file è stato salvato. ma i documenti salvati in guest vengono cancellati comunque...
<sbubax> enzotib, ok grazie
<cristian_c> sbubax, magari ha salvato in /tmp
<enzotib> sbubax, hai riavviato da allora?
<sbubax> cristian_c, in effetti è probabile ma come faccio a controllare?
<mettiu> che differneze ci sono tra 12.04.01 e 12.04.02 come lts?
<sbubax> enzotib, si ho riavviato
<enzotib> mettiu, versione più aggiornata, la seconda
<cristian_c> claudia, è già la secondi volta che floodi :D
<cristian_c> *seconda
<enzotib> sbubax, se hai riavviato, la /tmp è persa
<claudia> che ho fatto?
<sbubax> enzotib, la /tmp si perde anche solo facendo la chiusura sessione?
<mettiu> consigli la seconda quindi ? (volevo stare sulla LTS), quindi non prenderei in considerazione la 12.10 che dici?
<enzotib> sbubax, no, al riavvio
<enzotib> !pastebin | claudia
<ubot-it> claudia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> claudia, ti avevo detto di copiare su pastebin
<enzotib> mettiu, la 12.10 è perfetta, la uso da sei mesi senza problemi, e non solo io, ma comunque, se vuoi la LTS, ovviamente prendi la piùà aggiornata
<claudia> lo fatto e la risposta è stata quella che ti ho mandato
<enzotib> mettiu, anche se non cambia granché, perché poi gli aggiornamenti saranno di più ma ti portano allo stesso identico stato
<sbubax> enzotib, ultima domanda. i file recuperati da photorec sono in cartelle protette da lucchetto che non riesco a cancellare. come faccio a rimuovere la protezione?
<cristian_c> mettiu, con gli aggiornamenti di sistema arrivi comunque alla .02 :D
<enzotib> sbubax, devi fare da root
<mettiu> che significa .02 ?
<enzotib> mettiu, secondo aggiornamento
<cristian_c> claudia, no, tu hai copiato in questo canale
<sbubax> enzotib, perdona l'ignoranza, non sono molto pratico di ubuntu...
<cristian_c> claudia, invece devi copiare in pastebin, altrimenti riempi la finestra del canale
<mettiu> posso usare una chiave usb? invece di masterizzare un dvd? cd?
<enzotib> !usbwin | mettiu
<ubot-it> mettiu: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<cristian_c> 15:08:24 <mettiu> che differneze ci sono tra 12.04.01 e 12.04.02 come lts?
<enzotib> mettiu, se hai già un linux è anche più facile
<mettiu> no sul pc c'è xp adesso
<mettiu> voglio tenerlo e in più mewtterci anche ubuntu (per quello sto scegliendo tra ltys o 12.10)
<mettiu> lts scusate
<claudia> fato poi?
<cristian_c> claudia, posta il link in canale
<claudia> ci rinuncio non ci riesco
<claudia> ciao e grazie cmq
<claudia> scusate il macello
<sbubax> enzotib, provo a capire leggendo sul forum come cancellare i file in modalità root. se avessi problemi ritorno in chat. Grazie a te e a cristian_c
<enzotib> claudia, che ci vuole a selezionare l'indirizzo della pagina di firefox, copiarlo e incollarlo qui?
<enzotib> sbubax, gksu nautilus
<sbubax> enzotib, grazie
<cristian_c> claudia, non riesco a capire qual'è il problema
<claudia> http://pastebin.com/nrbZ2F7X
<claudia> cosi
<cristian_c> claudia, cosa che comunque non riguarda neanche ubuntu (il copiare un link, intendo)
<cristian_c> claudia, ora va bene
<cristian_c> claudia, la pendrive è abbastanza incasinata
<claudia> e quindi?
<cristian_c> claudia, se non hai dati importanti, rifai la tabella delle partizioni
<cristian_c> cancella l'mbr
<cristian_c> in modo da formattare tutto e avere una sola partizione per unetbootin (sdb1)
<cristian_c> enzotib, ha la 9.04
<enzotib> cristian_c, ?
<claudia> ma io ho gia cancellato tutto come devo fare per fare la tabelladelle partizioni?
<cristian_c> enzotib, non può usare apt
<enzotib> cristian_c, old-releases.ubuntu.com
<cristian_c> enzotib, come si fa da riga di comando
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> enzotib, intedo il rifare l'mbr e le partizioni
<cristian_c> *intendo
<enzotib> cristian_c, fdisk lo fa
<cristian_c> immagino, anche parted
<cristian_c> enzotib, ti ricordi qualcosa?
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> io sono abituato a farlo via gui
<enzotib> cristian_c, in modo non interattivo? non può usare gparted, che è meglio?
<cristian_c> enzotib, non credo che sia installato
<cristian_c> ha dei casini con apt
<cristian_c> enzotib, quindi gli conviene fare queste cose da riga di comando
<enzotib> cristian_c, lancia sudo fdisk /dev/sdb, "o" per creare una nuova tabella, "n" per una nuova partizione, ma tutti i parametri che chiede non li ricordo
<cristian_c> claudia, ok, apri un terminale
<claudia> come si rifa la tabella delle partizioni?
<claudia> ok
<claudia> fatto
<cristian_c> claudia, hai premuto 'o'?
<claudia> o come oca?
<enzotib> eh
<claudia> mi dice comando non trovato
<cristian_c> claudia, sì
<cristian_c> claudia, hai digitato: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb ?
<claudia> impossibile arire devsdb
<cristian_c> claudia, copia e incolla il ocmando
<cristian_c> *comando
<cristian> ciao
<claudia> http://pastebin.com/VayWDekz
<claudia> command not found
<cristian> ragazzi chi potrebbe darmi una mano a questo problema oggi ho riavviato windows in dual boot con kubuntu ed è ricomparso Error: Invalid EFi file path
<cristian> dico subito che ho reistallato i 2 sistemi da 0
<cristian_c> claudia, vedo subito
<cristian_c> claudia, hai sbagliato a digitare. copia e incolla il comando
<cristian_c> *Copia-incolla
<cristian_c> *il risultato
<cristian_c> ops, il comando :P
<claudia> m per richiamare la guida
<cristian_c> claudia, premi 'o'
<cristian_c> sulla tastiera
<claudia> http://pastebin.com/EDeABDB7
<cristian_c> enzotib, una domanda
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> enzotib, cosa occorre fare: http://pastebin.com/EDeABDB7 ?
<claudia> enzotib mi sa che non c'è
<cristian_c> secondo
<cristian> Error: Invalid EFi file path sto cercando in rete ma non trovo nulla di esaustivo
<cristian_c> claudia, premi 'w'
<cristian_c> cristian, dov'è comparso?
<cristian> all'avvio del pc  compare il grub se scelgo win7 compare Error: Invalid EFi file path
<claudia> http://pastebin.com/wf5ajZF5
<cristian_c> cristian, prima dello splash?
<cristian> si
<cristian_c> claudia, prova a smontare la pendrive e a rimontarla
<cristian_c> cristian, puoi postare una schermata?
<cristian> di cosa?
<cristian> ora sono su kubunut
<akis24> ciao
<cristian_c> cristian, della schermata di errore
<claudia> non la apre
<cristian> schermata grigia con scritto Error: Invalid EFi file pathsolo questo
<cristian_c> claudia, sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> cristian, grigia
<cristian_c> ?
<akhilleus> Sera a tutti voi
<akis24> akhilleus: sera
<cristian> si
<cristian> grigia scritte bianche
<claudia> http://pastebin.com/dfTWmNRG
<cristian_c> claudia, ok, la vede
<cristian_c> claudia, ma mi sono accorto di una cosa
<cristian_c> claudia, la pendrive è troppo piccola
<cristian_c> 254 MB
<cristian_c> claudia, una live di *buntu non ci sta di certo
<BlacKira92> ciao a tutti, devo installare ad un amico ubuntu 12.04 su una pen drive, per avviare il sistema su qualunque computer, volevo sapere da quanti gb è consigliabile fare la swap
<BlacKira92> ?
<cristian_c> BlacKira92, almeno grande quanto la ram
<cristian_c> per l'ibernazione
<claudia> ok allora mi procuro un'altra più grande o un cd e ritorno
<cristian_c> quanta ram hai?
<claudia> ciao
<BlacKira92> cristian_c, il fatto è che lui vorrebbe avviarla tranquillamente su qualunque pc, maggiormente su un desktop con 2 gb di ram credo
<cristian_c> BlacKira92, allora, considera il pc che usa più di frequente
<cristian_c> :)
<BlacKira92> ok grazie ;)
<cristian_c> con quella pendrive
<BlacKira92> a presto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian> stavo leggendo riparazione bootloadeer
<toto> ciao a tutti
<toto> scusate la mia somma ignoìranza
<Guest90193> avrei da fare una domanda
<Guest90193> dovrei far partire il mio laptop con ubuntu per recuperare i miei dati (windows ha deciso di crashare>)
<Guest90193> come devo fare? devo fare il download del sistema operativo su chiavetta usb e il opc partirà?
<Guest90193> nessuno può darmi u na mano?
<cristian_c> Guest90193, beh, devi scaricar ela iso
<cristian_c> Guest90193, che pc hai?
<Guest90193> ho un ultrabook >ASUS
<Guest90193> prima di fare il recovery devo recuperare dei dati
<Guest90193> una volta scaricata la ISO faccio partire il sistema direttamente da cd, vero?
<cristian_c> Guest90193, windows 8?
<cristian_c> Guest90193, certo, da cd
<cristian_c> Guest90193, però devi prima masterizzarlo con la iso, il cd :D
<dav87> ciao a tutti ho un problema, amule mi scarica i file ma non posso aprirli
<dav87> come posso fare???
<dav87> grazie dell'attenzione
<Guest90193> scusa cristan_c
<Guest90193> grazie infinite per la tua pazienza
<Guest90193> stavo scaricando ubuntu e non vedevo la chat
<Guest90193> ho un windows 7 a 64 bit
<Guest90193> sto scaricando ubuntu 64 bit
<cristian_c> Guest90193, va bene, se hai il processore a 64 bit
<Guest90193> grazie cristan_c
<Ryccardo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Quantal#A13_inch Se qualcuno con un account avesse voglia di cambiare i chown sbagliati con dei chmod… :)
<mettiu> non riesco a creare una live su usb, mi da errore,
<mettiu> Sistema ▸ Amministrazione ▸ Creazione disco di avvio USB
<cristian_c> Ryccardo, questo però è il wiki internazionale
<cristian_c> mettiu, prova con unetbootin
<cristian_c> mettiu, come hai formattato la pendrive?
<mettiu> come devo fare?
<mettiu> con gparted
<cristian_c> mettiu, ma quale filesystem?
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | mettiu
<ubot-it> mettiu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<Cristian> allora ho avviato la live di ubuntu secure remix 64 bit
<Cristian> avvio boot/repair
<mettiu> ma io sto operando da ubuntu
<mettiu> cristian_c
<cristian_c> Cristian, non è una versione ufficiale
<Cristian> se provo a riparare mi da questo messaggio
<Cristian> GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted. Then try again. Alternatively, you can retry after activating the [Separate /boot/efi partition:] option.
<cristian_c> mettiu, appunto, esiste anche in ubuntu
<Cristian> cristian_c: unico modo almeno che ho trovato per risolvere il problema con uefi
<Ryccardo> se hai già la partizione efi (e dovrebbe averla se è un disco GPT) ti conviene la seconda strategia, montarla in /boot/efi (è fat32) e piazzare il loader lì
<Cristian> Ryccardo: scusami ma non lo ho mai fatto
<mettiu> unetbootin installato su ubuntu ora cosa devo fare?
<Ryccardo> Cristian: eh, io ci proverò tra mezz'ora se la velocità di download è costante :D
<cristian_c> mettiu, con quale filesystem hai formattato la pendrive?
<mettiu> non so cosa stai chiednedomi
<mettiu> filesystem!!
<mettiu> ho usato gparted
<crone> che succede ?
<crone> ciao a tutti
<Cristian> quindi devo creare una partizione
<mettiu> ma da dove parte unetbootin da ubuntu ?
<Cristian> hd contenente windows su gparted me lo da come  unalllocated
<Ideosboy> buonsera
<Ryccardo> ah bene, non è partizionato
<Ideosboy> eh ?
<Cristian> Ryccardo: c-e istallato windows 7 /./
<Ideosboy> sul mio compuer ?
<Ryccardo> Cristian: eh, strano
<Ideosboy> sul mio computer c'è ubuntu
<Ideosboy> volevo chiedere aiuto
<Cristian> Ryccardo: sai come posso procedere_
<Ryccardo> prova a vedere con cfdisk, è il più pignolo dei software per partizionare :D
<Ideosboy> volevo chiedere come partizionare il disco locale
<crone> ideosboy cosa devi fare
<Ideosboy> buona sera
<Ideosboy> vorrei chiedere un aiuto
<Ideosboy> mi potresti aiutare ?
<cristian_c> mettiu, puoi scegliere il filesystem quando formatti con gparted
<crone> si ho capito devi partizionare
<cristian_c> fat32, ntfs, ext4, ecc...
<crone> ma cosa devi fare di preciso
<Ideosboy> partizionare il disco locale
<crone> per fare cosa ?
<mettiu> ho fatto partire unetboot in  ma si ferma al 5%
<Ideosboy> per metterci i miei dati personali e le foto
<Ideosboy> ,ect.
<mettiu> dice 12 si 204 files
<crone> hai gia installato ubuntu ?
<Ideosboy> aspetta che vedo
<crone> o una distro qualsiasi
<Ryccardo> quindi vuoi spostare la home…?
<crone> come aspetta che vedo O_O
<Ideosboy> io chiedo aiuto,e voi mi chiedete per cosa ? vatevi gli affari vostri,scusate,non voglio essere volgare,ho chiesto solo una cosa,che mi aiutiate a partizionare il disco locale,altrimenti cambio il sistema operativo,
<Ideosboy> si può fare ?
<Ideosboy> coem si fa ?
<Ideosboy> *coem
<Ideosboy> *come
<crone> se la metti cosi per quanto mi riguarda puoi anche arrangiarti
<Ideosboy> e se la voglio togliere come faccio ?
<Ryccardo> ridimensioni la partizione (gparted, fdisk e ce sono altri ancora), poi ne crei un'altra (stesso programma), la formatti, ci sposti la home intera, cambi il tuo /etc/passwd per avere la home lì e /etc/fstab per automontare quella partizione
<crone> te lo avevo chiesto per capire come aiutarti non per farmi gli affari tuoi..
<Ryccardo> o se sposti tutta /home sull'altra partizione (molto meglio) non devi modificare il passwd
<cristian_c> mettiu, occore aspettare
<Cristian> Ryccardo: forse sto capendo allora kubuntu ha la partizione uefi ma windows no
<Ideosboy> ma in questa chat quanti ce ne sono ?
<mettiu> ok aspetto, anche se sembra bloccato, cmq aspetto
<Ryccardo> Cristian: ma se il disco di win è in formato MBR non è importante la partizione efi…
<Ideosboy>  crone io infatti ti ho chiesto coem partizionare il disco locale
<cristian_c> Ideosboy, cosa devi fare?
<crone> la risposta alla tua domanda ideosboy è con gparted
<Ryccardo> scritto sopra Ideosboy
<Cristian> Ryccardo: allora perche mi da spazzio non allocato o
<crone> se non è installato vai sul software center e cerca gparted, oppure da shell sudo apt-get install gparted
<Ryccardo> Cristian: eh, sta palesemente scazzando
<Ideosboy> ma andate a quel paese tutti quanti,sto parlando con crone e mi rispondo e parlano in mille,ma si può? ah ryccardo,mister sapientone,ti ricordo che io non ho chiesto aiuto a te,ma a crone,e se la chat e tra me e crone,non intrometterti
<Ryccardo> Ideosboy: per quello c'è la chat privata
<cristian_c> Ideosboy, è una chat multiutente, è normale
<cristian_c> Ideosboy, sei in un canale irc
<Ideosboy> e quindi ?
<Ideosboy> che significa irc
<cristian_c> LOL
<crone> qualcuno faccia qualcosa
<Ryccardo> Cristian: prova `sudo cfdisk /dev/hd…` dimmi se vede le partizioni, dà vuoto o esce con un errore
<Ideosboy> non sono un informatico come voi,sono un essere umano che non ha studiato coem un cane ai computer
<Ryccardo> Cristian: scommetto sulla 3
<cristian_c> !linee | Ideosboy
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'linee'
<Cristian> con gparted sono andato su informazioni mi da segnale esclamativo dev sda contains gpt signatures
<cristian_c> !guida | Ideosboy
<ubot-it> Ideosboy: guida is http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<cristian_c> !irc
<ubot-it> leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Ideosboy> LOL,ma che razza di risata è ?
<cristian_c> !chat | Ideosboy
<ubot-it> Ideosboy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Ideosboy, leggi qui prima di utilizzare la chat: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Ryccardo> Cristian: ho paura di aver capito
<Cristian> Ryccardo:  FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<Ideosboy> basta,mi disistallo ubuntu,perchè,fa schifo,voi fate schifo,per me è la prima volta che uso ubuntu,secondo me,ubuntu è il peggiore sistema operativo che abbia mai provato e installato
<cristian_c> trollata della giornata
<cristian_c> non ci sono dubbi
<Ryccardo> sicuro
<Ryccardo> Cristian: il disco è in MBR, ma ha anche in qualche modo una tabella partizioni GPT -- che deve essere considerata prioritaria se esiste, ma da quello che dice cfdisk (che non sa dell'esistenza del GPT) la mappatura MBR non è stata scritta
<Ryccardo> a memoria non saprei che fare
<Ryccardo> torno tra un po'… se torno… (provo Ubuntu sul macbook eheheh)
<crone> questa comunque me la salvo..
<crone> ritorno presto
<mettiu> installazione completata riavviare (current)
<mettiu> che faccio ?
<cristian_c> mettiu, cos'hai installato?
<mettiu> ubuntu 12.12 su chiavetta
<mettiu> usb
<mettiu> penso si chiami live
<cristian_c> mettiu, ok, riavvia
<cristian_c> senza dvd
<cristian_c> *senza pendrive
<mettiu> ma ho finito ?
<cristian_c> mettiu, ti dice questo?
<cristian_c> penso di sì
<mettiu> basta,mi disistallo ubuntu,perchè,fa schifo,voi fate schifo,per me è la prima volta che uso ubuntu,secondo me,ubuntu è il peggiore sistema operativo che abbia mai provato e installato
<mettiu> ma l'avete buttato fuori lui o e' uscito da solo ?
<cristian_c> mettiu, da solo
<mettiu> che bello ha fatto tutto da solo !!!
<cristian_c> mettiu, hai riavviato?
<cristian_c> lol
<mettiu> come faccio a cambiare da bios la partenza per far vedere prima la chiave usb ?
<attackment> premi f2, oppure del o quello che ti dice alla prima schermata, e vai su boot, poi cerca usb
<enzotib> mettiu: ma "noi" non facevamo schifo?
<enzotib> e anche ubuntu
<enzotib> ?
<attackment> uh?
<mettiu> ma no !!!!
<mettiu> non lo scritto io
<enzotib> è stata mia sorella?
<mettiu> lo solo copiato da un altro, ma mi  piaceva
<mettiu> non loh oscritto io, leggi sopra
<enzotib> ah, vedo, Ideosboy
<mettiu> a me faceva ridere di brutto !!!
<mettiu> ho trovala la partenza nel bios ece scritto queste cose
<mettiu> 1 unita a dischetti a
<mettiu> 2 usb
<mettiu> 3 usb key
<mettiu> ubuntu 12/.10 come faccio a mettere la lingua in italiano
<sissi> Buonasera avrei bisogno,per coretesia una informazione.Ho installato da CD Ubuntu 12.04,ma al momento di effettuare il log-in,avendo correttamente inserito Usermane e Password,il sistema  non carica il desktop.Avete una soluzione?Grazie in anticipo.Ciao
<pettorato> salve a tutti
<pettorato> avrei un problema nella sospensione del mio portatile, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<attackment> chiedi
<pettorato> in che senso? sto chiedendo...
<krabador> no, non hai detto il problema.
<pettorato> ah ok :P
<pettorato> allora quando ritorno dalla sospensione lo schermo rimane completamente nero
<pettorato> da quello che riesco a capire lo schermo è proprio spento
<pettorato> e non solo completamente nero
<pettorato> non riesco ad interagire col PC in nessun modo
<krabador> non reagisce minimamente a nessun tipo di pressione di tasti?
<pettorato> no nessuna
<krabador> quando lo riaccendi che fa?
<pettorato> devo riavviarlo forzatamente e quando lo riaccendo è tutto normale
<pettorato> normale nel senso che è come se lo riavviassi dopo che l'ho spento
<krabador> che ubuntu hai ?
<pettorato> 12.04  precise
<pettorato> ovviamente mi sono messo a cercare un po in giro è ho visto che c'è un log sotto /var/log/pm-suspended.log
<pettorato> ma non sono molto bravo a leggerlo
<pettorato> pensavo fossero anche i driver ATi proprietari e ho fatto la prova con gli open. Niente buio anche così
<krabador> pettorato, aprilo e postalo in paste.ubuntu.com
<pettorato> k
<pettorato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5683566/
<lore9810> buongiorno, come posso rimuovere windows dal pc in cui ho installato ubuntu ???
<krabador> lore9810, dal bootloader, o proprio dal disco?
<krabador> pettorato, il log dice che la sospensione viene eseguita correttamente
<pettorato> eppure ho lo schermo completamente spento
<pettorato> al ritorno dalla sospensione
<lore9810> per eliminarlo dal proprio pc con installato in parallelo ubuntu
<krabador> pettorato, molto probabilmente è un problema di kernel
<pettorato> ho l'ultimo da repository dovrebbe essere il 39 qualcosa
<pettorato> spe che controllo
<krabador> lore9810, installa gparted, e li' puoi cancellare la partizione windows, e dare il suo spazio a ubuntu, se vuoi, o tenerlo fare un'altra partizione da sfruttare
<lore9810> ok grazie
<pettorato> 3.2.0-39-generic-pae
<Guest88949> ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi può dire perchè se un gile non riesce a fare un backup non mi lascia salvare le modifiche? (anche se mi chiede "vuoi slavare lo stesso?"
<attackment> slavare?
<attackment> hehehehe
<Guest88949> un file salvare ;-)
<Guest88949> ahahahhaha
<attackment> pettorato:  aggiorna quel kernel per carita del signore
<attackment> :D
<pettorato> come faccio?
<attackment> aspe, che ubuntu hai
<pettorato> 12.04
<attackment> ok
<attackment> dal gestore aggiornamento non te lo fa fare in automatico?
<pettorato> no
<attackment> che strano
<pettorato> se do apt-get dist-upgrade neanche
<pettorato> mi dice niente da aggiornare
<attackment> strano
<attackment> aspetta un po
<pettorato> kk
<pettorato> ma devo selezionare anche "aggiornamenti proposti" dalle impostazioni di Gestione aggiornamenti?
<attackment> aspe
<pettorato> kk
<attackment> te lo faccio installare a mano
<attackment> pettorato:  anzi
<attackment> spunta aggiornamenti proposti
<pettorato> dimmi
<pettorato> kk
<krabador> pettorato, scusami "sudo apt-get update && apt-get -y dist-upgrade" da terminale caricato con ctrl + alt +f1
<attackment> e vedo un po
<krabador> prova e vedi che fa
<attackment> :D
<Guest88949> nessuno? ho posto male la domanda? non riesco a modificare i file signature ed encryptded di pgp
<krabador> Guest88949, #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest88949> kra, e ora??????
<pettorato_> scusami ma sono caduto
<pettorato_> che comando  dovevo dare?
<krabador> allora pettorato , dai ctrl + alt + f1, avrai un terminale a tutto schermo
<krabador> fai il login
<krabador> fai sudo su
<pettorato> k
<krabador> poi apt-get update && apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<pettorato> krabador mi fa installare il 3.2.0-40
<pettorato> vado?
<krabador> vai
<pettorato> sta scaricando
<pettorato> attendo :P
<krabador> quando ha finito riavvia e riprova la sospensione
<pettorato_> k
<lore9810> buonasera, come da te suggerito ho installato Gparted ma ora mi ritrovo dello spazio non allocato come posso utilizzarlo per la partizione di ubuntu ??
<krabador> lore9810, seleziona la partizione al suo fianco,
<krabador> lore9810, e alla voce "ridimensiona/sposta" gli assegni lo spazio non allocato
<lore9810> la voce di ridimensiona\sposta non è attiva
<krabador> lore9810, posta uno screenshot di gparted qui http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<krabador> lore9810, per aggiungere spazio alla partizione di sistema, questo procedimento devi farlo da live
<cccp-annarella> Ciao
<krabador> lore9810, devi caricare ubuntu in live, lanciare gparted e fare questa operazione, se adesso stai usando ubuntu, non puoi toccare la partizione di sistema
<cccp-annarella> avrei bisogno di supporto per installare powertop 2.3 su ubuntu 10.04
<cccp-annarella> vorrei monitorare i consumi del mio pc
<krabador> cccp-annarella, non è nei repositori?
<pettorato_> no sei rep c'è la 2.1
<lore9810> come posso avviare ubuntu in live ??
<pettorato_> cccp-annarella i comandi soliti make, make install li conosci?
<krabador> dal cd, o pendrive usb
<lore9810> ok adesso provo
<cccp-annarella> no a dire la verità non li consco
<krabador> cccp-annarella, o ti compili i sorgenti del sito, oppure cerchi repository non ufficiali che possono contenere il software che ti serve, ma non sono garantiti
<mibofra> ccpciao, e cosa ti serve?
<mibofra> deve esser nei repo
<cccp-annarella> vorrei monitorare i consumi energetici del pc
<cccp-annarella> a dire la verità non so nemmeno cosa significa cimpilarsi i file dei sorgenti
<krabador> cccp-annarella, ti conviene un misuratore, da attaccare alla presa in cui attacchi il pc
<cccp-annarella> mmmm, si però non riesco a splittare i consumi
<pettorato_> krabador niente lo schermo rimane spento
<krabador> pettorato, dai un'occhiata qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=522473
<cccp-annarella> niente
<cccp-annarella> ??
<krabador> cccp-annarella, da terminale dai "sudo apt-cache search powertop"
<krabador> vedi se c'è una versione nei repository, e se puo' andarti bene
<cccp-annarella> krabador, mi viene fuori questo: powertop - Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop
<mibofra> rtop
<krabador> cccp-annarella, allora sudo apt-cache showpkg powertop, vedi che versione è
<krabador> se ti va bene installala
<mibofra> !info powertop
<ubot-it> powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 164 kB, installed size 476 kB
<krabador> cccp-annarella, qui la conversazione è abbastanza lineare
<cccp-annarella> ok
<cccp-annarella> dicevo che la versione è la 1.1
<krabador> cccp-annarella, bene, se vuoi installarla, apt-get install powertop
<krabador> cosi' vedi se ti va bene o meno
<cccp-annarella> mmm, ho dei problemi con il file html che emette il programma con questa versione, non so se dipende dalla versione o da qualche pacchetto che non ho
<krabador> cccp-annarella, il programma funziona?
<cccp-annarella> non conoscendo come funziona il programma non ne sono certo, da terminale si avvia, ho già provato
<krabador> purtroppo su 10.04, o compili il sorgente della 2.3, oppure ufficialmente non puoi averlo
<cccp-annarella> il problema è che con il comando sudo powertop –html=powertop.html
<cccp-annarella> non ricevo nessun report
<krabador> cccp-annarella, non conosco questo software.
<krabador> cccp-annarella, man powertop di da qualcosa
<krabador> *ti da qualcosa?
<cccp-annarella> POWERTOP(8)                                                          powertop manual                                                          POWERTOP(8)  NAME        powertop - program to analyze power consumption on Intel-based laptops  SYNOPSIS        powertop [-d] [-t DOUBLE ] [-p] [-h] [-v]  DESCRIPTION        powertop is a program that shows the power consumption on Intel-based laptops and makes suggestions on how to e
<krabador> cccp-annarella, non postare qui roba troppo lunga
<krabador> !paste | cccp-annarella
<ubot-it> cccp-annarella: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cccp-annarella> grazie scusate
<cccp-annarella> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5683858/
<ptux> salve a tutti, dopo tante titubanze ho iniziato ad usare da poco Gnome 3 SHELL, però non capisco che fine abbia fatto la rotazione delle finestre che prima facevo con ALT+Tab. So che è una cavolata, però faceva comodo!
<krabador> ptux, non ha lo stesso effetto grafico, ma dovrebbe avere la stessa funzione
<krabador> ptux, #gnome
<cccp-annarella> non riesco a spostarmi sulle successive pagine del manuale
<ptux> dell'effetto grafico mi importa poco, però il fatto che non girino è una rottura. forse qualcosa non va. siccome ho installato Gnome 3 SHELL da terminale, forse c'è qualcosa che non ho installato qualche pacchetto utile?
<Ryccardo> cccp-annarella: uhm… è finito lì, è corto
<ptux> anche cercando in rete non riesco a trovare informazioni utili allo scopo...
<Ryccardo> ptux: prova con alt+\
<ptux> niente da fare..
<krabador> ptux, scusami, su quale ubuntu, hai installato gnome 3 shell?
<ptux> sono su precise
<krabador> ptux, puoi installare extensions
<krabador> per ripristinare quello che alt tab non fa
<pettorato_> krabador scusa ma sono andato a mangiare un boccone
<krabador> ptux, https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/97/coverflow-alt-tab/
<pettorato_> hoprovato ma ancora schermo nero
<krabador> ptux, del tipo
<pettorato_> acneh col tuo thread
<cccp-annarella> a questo punto credo che su questa versione di powertop non ci sia la possibilità di esportare un html
<krabador> pettorato_, semvra essere un problema noto
<krabador> cccp-annarella, non ti si puo' insegnare qui come si usa quel software
<pettorato_> pazienza. Vorrà dire che ibernerò,almeno quello funziona
<pettorato_> grazie tantedell'aiuto
<pettorato_> ;)
<krabador> pettorato_, di niente
<krabador> cccp-annarella, se da terminale digiti semplicemente powertop, cosa fa?
<ptux> krabador, la scheda "estensioni della shell" del tool si presenta bianca (ovvero vuota).
<ptux> ho scaricato il file che mi hai suggerito e l'ho messa nella cartella indicata, poi ho anche riavviato, ma nulla...
<krabador> ptux, non uso gnome 3 shell, mi spiace
<ptux> ok, peccato.
<cccp-annarella> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5683975/
<w4x> ciao a tutti
<w4x> come posso cancellare definitivamente reaver da ubuntu?
<Ryccardo> l'hai installato compilandolo a mano?
<w4x> no
<w4x> cioè scusa
<w4x> ho fatto tutto da terminal
<Ryccardo> eh… hai seguito una guida?
<kyan> 'sera
<kyan> c'è qualcuno?
<krabador> kyan, che poblema c'è?
<kyan> ho preso una kingston da 32gb usb 3.0, ma dopo un paio di utilizzi non mel'ha piu' riconosciuta, dunque ho aperto gparted ma mi riporta una tabella partizioni inesistente: andandola a creare mi da un errore di input\output e non me la rileva piu' per un tot di tempo.
<krabador> kyan, all'inserimento, cosa da fdisk -l?
<kyan> allora, ti premetto che se provo fdisk /dev/sdb (è sdb l'unità)
<kyan> si blocca senza dare segni di vita
<kyan> con dmesg | tail me la riporta come inserita e collegata
<kyan> anche il modello mi dice
<kyan> il problema è sorto da quando ho usato uninetbootin
<kyan> per installare ubuntu appunto su questa usb
<krabador> kyan, è probabilmente corrotta.
<kyan> nel senso, da buttare?
<krabador> puoi solo provare a crearle un'altra tabela di partizioni
<krabador> con relativa poi partizione
<krabador> se fallisce, nella creazione della tabella, e da questi problemi, è facile che sia andata
<kyan> ..:\
<kyan> 2 ore di vita ha avuto :°
<krabador> kyan, eh...
<krabador> kyan, mandami un fdisk -l senza chiavetta inserita
<krabador> !paste | kyan
<ubot-it> kyan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kyan> momento
<kyan> che sta succedendo l'impossibile
<kyan> perchè da windows me la rileva come "disco non formattato"
<kyan> ma non lo formatta.
<kyan> ma almeno, al primo inserimento la rileva (su gparted devo provare tra 4 porte usb)
<krabador> kyan, allora qui si da assistenza ubuntu.
<kyan> si, tra pocco sloggo e riloggo da ubuntu
<Ryccardo> prova a cancellarla con `dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hd…` -- se partono una sfilza di i/o errors hai qualche certezza :)
<krabador> kyan, ma se devi provare a formattare la chiavetta da win, fallo con questo http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Hard-Disk-Utils/HP-USB-Disk-Storage-Format-Tool.shtml
<kyan> ah, altra cosa, uninetbootin mi ha creato una partizione da 1mb con FS sconosciuto (a gparted)
<kyan> l'hp tool mi riporta "there is no media in the specified device"
<kyan> che si sia bruciato il chip? O.o
<kyan> ad ogni modo, riavvio a ubuntu e provo con fdisk \ dd
<kyan> di ritorno
<kyan> mi ridate il link per pastare l'fdisk?
<Ryccardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Ryccardo> o ce ne sono centinaia di altri :)
<kyan> a proposito il comando dd com'era?
<Ryccardo> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hd…
<kyan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5684234/
<Ryccardo> attenzione a cosa scrivi nell' of= :)
<kyan> kyan@kyan:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<kyan> dd: scrittura di "/dev/sdb": Errore di input/output
<kyan> ut
<kyan> 33+0 record dentro
<kyan> 32+0 record fuori
<kyan> 16384 byte (16 kB) copiati, 41,9427 s, 0,4 kB/s
<kyan> oooh, qualcosa s'è smosso.
<kyan> non so cosa...
<Ryccardo> bene, hai almeno 16 kB funzionanti :P
<kyan> wtf?
<kyan> da buttare?
<kyan> momento, evoluzioni
<Ryccardo> in teoria potresti fare una partizione che non comprenda quel settore
<kyan> kyan@kyan:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<kyan> dd: scrittura di "/dev/sdb": Spazio esaurito sul device
<kyan> 8105553+0 record dentro
<kyan> 8105552+0 record fuori
<kyan> 4150042624 byte (4,2 GB) copiati, 4,31628 s, 961 MB/s
<Ryccardo> ma… probabilmente ce ne sono altri
<kyan> ad ogni modo
<kyan> ora ha copiato 4,2gb
<kyan> e continua a riportarmi sempre 4,2gb
<kyan> però, ora non me la rileva piu' da fdisk
<Ryccardo> proprio niente o dice che non ha tabella partizioni?
<Guest81250> Salve.
<Ryccardo> la seconda è normalissima
<kyan> ho dovuto scollegarla e ricollegarla
<Guest81250> Chiedo scusa, come cambio nome?
<kyan> Il disco /dev/sdb non contiene una tabella delle partizioni valida
<Ryccardo> sì, giusto
<kyan> Guest81250,  scrivi /nick ilnickchevuoimettere
<Guest81250> Molto gentile, grazie.
<kyan> Ryccardo, possibili soluzioni?
<Ryccardo> fai `sudo cfdisk -z /dev/sdb` e da lì crea una nuova partizione
<Ryccardo> o usa gparted se preferisci
<eryuga> Kyan, ti disturbo per un'ultima volta... non conosco altri canali, e questo mi sembra un po' inadatto per una chiacchierata per spazzare via il tempo.
<eryuga> Come aggiungo un canale diverso da questo?
<kyan> eryuga, scrivi /list e li vedrai apparire nello status
<kyan> Ryccardo,   Scrittura tabella delle partizioni su disco in corso...
<kyan> ne ho creata una di tipo linux e sta scrivendo..
<kyan> o.o
<kyan> wtf l'ha scritta pare..
<Ryccardo> sì, ma vuol dire poco
<Ryccardo> adesso formattala :)
<kyan> nada, sono uscito, ho ridato fdisk e non compare piu'.
<kyan> ..
<Ryccardo> aspè
<Ryccardo> togli il -z da cfdisk adesso
<Ryccardo> gli serviva per partire da 0
<kyan> impossibile aprire unità disco.
<kyan> da qualunque usb la collego a parte la 3.0 non la legge poi..
<Ryccardo> ma adesso la vede la partizione? c'è un /dev/sdb1 ?
<kyan> zero
<kyan> non vede proprio la periferica
<kyan> è possibile che queste pendrive abbiano un firmare?
<Ryccardo> mi sa che il controller è quasi andato… sinceramente non ne vale la pena cercare di farla andare se poi fallirà di nuovo tra quasi zero
<Ryccardo> sì, e spesso alcuni cinesi le taroccano per far dire al computer "è da X giga" mentre i chip dentro tengono molto meno, disastro garantito appena sfori
<kyan> dal dmesg:
<kyan> [ 1008.078180] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 24
<kyan> [ 1008.078184] Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 3
<Ryccardo> ma non sembra il tuo caso, sono settori "onestamente" danneggiati
<kyan> mmmh
<kyan> possibilità di recupero?
<kyan> approposito, è possibile che dall'usb2.0 me la rilevi dal dmesg ma non da fdisk? O.o
<Ryccardo> sinceramente… vai al mediaworld e con 16 cucuzze prendi una sandisk da 16 GB
<kyan> la cosa assurda
<kyan> è che ha vissuto neanche 2 ore
<Ryccardo> eh, magari hai proprio preso un pacco
<kyan> che poi dalla 2.0 si attacca e stacca in continuazione
<Ryccardo> se il difetto non esiste immediatamente ai controlli in fabbrica non lo beccano
<Ryccardo> ma fattela cambiare allora
<kyan> dove l'ho presa, sulle memorie non danno granzia -.-
<kyan> *garanzia
<Ryccardo> tecnicamente la legge europea dice ben altro
<kyan> comunque, domani vado a farmici un giro e vedo se me la cambiano
<kyan> sant'ella.
<Ryccardo> ma appunto sinceramente non ne vale troppo la pena
<kyan> approposito
<kyan> ma conviene che cambiandola la prendo sempre 3.0, o 2.0?
<Ryccardo> se hai l'usb3… mi pare logico
<kyan> non è che si scalda a bestia e per questo salta? O.o
<Ryccardo> uh cosa? difficile
<Ryccardo> e se davvero lo facesse, ti hanno venduto una cosa che non fa quello per cui ti è stata venduta
<Ryccardo> sostituzione immediata.
<kyan_> rieccomi
<kyan> grande, nick registrato
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<akhilleus> ho un problema
<akhilleus> vorrei creare un lanciatore ma non riesco
<akhilleus> il programma lo avvio da terminale
<URUS> impossibile metter una versione di debian su usb-live
<Ryccardo> debian ha una sua fork live
<URUS> Ryccardo: lo devo installare su un pc ma non riesco a metterlo su usb
<URUS> sono su ubuntu 10.04
<URUS> root@bt:~# dd if='/root/Desktop/debian-testing-i386-CD-1.iso' of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<URUS> è da mezz'ora che resta cosi non finisce piu+
<Ryccardo> prova a mandargli il segnale sigusr1
<Ryccardo> che ti sputa fuori a che punto è
<URUS> Ryccardo: come ?
<Ryccardo> trova il pid del dd
<URUS> Ryccardo: non so come si fa
<Ryccardo> hai il comando pkill?
<URUS> dove ?
<URUS> :)
<Ryccardo> installato
<Ryccardo> pkill -USR1 dd
<URUS> ho dato da terminal pkill -USR1 dd ma non fa nente
<Ryccardo> comunque strano che si sia bloccato
<Ryccardo> anche se l'iso non fosse ibrida (avviabile da usb) dovrebbe copiarla comunque
<URUS> -.-
<URUS> esiste un programma che fa tutto in automatico ?
<URUS> unebooting non va
<Ryccardo> il pc su cui vuoi installarla ha l'ethernet?
<URUS> lo fa ma dopo non parte
<URUS> si ma prima voglio provarla
<URUS> prima di installarla
<Ryccardo> io usavo questo http://netbootcd.tuxfamily.org/ che ti scarica in diretta gli installer
<akhilleus> chi mi aiuta a creare un lanciatore col simbolo?
<leosacc> notte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-07
<URUS> rimuovere unity e installare gnome ?
<hrt> aiuto ho combinato un guaio con unetbootin
<hrt> c'è qualcuno?
<catwoman> urus ciaoooooooo
<URUS> catwoman: ciao
<catwoman> scrivimi in pv
<Doppiavu> ciao chi c'e' in linea?
<akis24> buona domenica
<Doppiavu> ciao Akis
<Giano> salve a tutti, ho un problema con skype ubuntu 12.04, dopo averlo installato la web cam era  al contrario, ho cercato varie soluzioni e l'unico risultato ottenuto è che adesso non funziona più ninte
<Giano> tutto bloccato
<cristian_c> Giano, cos'hai fatto?
<Giano> ho seguito delle guide per girare la web cam ma si è tutto bloccato, ho disinstallato l'app e cercato di reinstallarla ma non me la apre nemmeno
<Giano> cristian_c: penso di aver installato driver per il 32 bit sul mio che è 64, ma non penso sia grave
<Giano> cristian_c: e che il problema sia quello
<cristian_c> Giano, spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto
<Giano> cristian_c: in sostanza non so spiegarlo, ho solo seguito delle guide,
<Giano> cristian_c: http://www.chimerarevo.com/webcam-capovolta-in-skype-su-ubuntu-12-04-ecco-come-risolvere/
<Giano> cristian_c: penso questa
<cristian_c> Giano, però non è possibile seguire guide prese chissà dove e non rendersi conto di cosa si sta facendo
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> Giano, devi essere sicuro, 'penso' è sconfortante
<cristian_c> come si fa a ripristinare la situazione precedente, altrimenti?
<cristian_c> Giano, cat /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop
<Giano> cristian_c: la guida è sicuramente quella.......non so a me andrebbe bene togliere tutto e male che vada tenermi la web cam al contrario
<cristian_c> Giano, digita il comando
<Giano> mi dice permesso negato
<cristian_c> la cosa peggiore è quando l'utente non è in grado di ricordarsi le operazioni che ha svolto
<cristian_c> Giano, non è possibile
<Giano> Desktop Entry] Name=Skype Comment=Skype Internet Telephony Exec=/home/frango105/avvia_skype Icon=skype.png Terminal=0 Type=Application Encoding=UTF-8 Categories=Network;Application;
<Giano> cristian_c: scusa
<cristian_c> Giano, su pastebin
<cristian_c> Giano, sì, hai seguito quella guida
<Giano> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5685517/
<cristian_c> Giano, cancella il file nella home
<Giano> cristian_c: mi devi accompagnare non so come fare
<Giano> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> però le guide le segui :(
<cristian_c> Giano, ora cancella (da root) anche il file /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop
<Giano> cristian_c: questo proprio non lo so fare
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> Giano, sudo rm /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop
<cristian_c> però le guide le segui :(
<Giano> cristian_c: penso fatto, infatti a seguire le guide faccio danni.....:(
<cristian_c> Giano, il consiglio è smanettare di meno se non seguito personalmente da nessuno, almeno finch non diventi un po' più esperto
<cristian_c> Giano, controlla che non ci sia più il file
<cristian_c> *finché
<cristian_c> mettiu, ciao, poi hai risolto?
<Giano> cristian_c: non c'è
<cristian_c> Giano, quindi l'hai cancellato
<cristian_c> Giano, ora purga skype
<Giano> cristian_c: come?
<cristian_c> Giano, da synaptic o da terminale
<mettiu> buongiorno ho installato ubuntu 12.10 su una chiave usb e funziona, facendo partire il pc con prefereanza a usb, quindi faccio partire ubuntu, faccio le mie configurazioni e ogni volta che spengo e accendo perdo tutto!! non salva tute le configurzioni su usb _
<mettiu> grazie
<Giano> cristian_c: che comando devo dare?
<cristian_c> mettiu, non credo sia un'installazione, ma una live usb
<cristian_c> Giano, usa synaptic
<mettiu> cristian mi stai dicendo che non salver' mai le configurazioni
<Giano> cristian_c: come prima non so nemmeno cosa è!!
<cristian_c> mettiu, non c'è nulla di strano
<cristian_c> mettiu, è una live
<cristian_c> !synaptic | Giano
<ubot-it> Giano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<mettiu> ok, mi indirizzi quindi su come installare in dual boot lasciando windows e ubuntu , nel senso che quando faccio partire il pc mi chied quale sistema far partire
<cristian_c> Giano, la prissima volta, prima di operare sul sistema, consulta il wiki. In questo modo puoi destreggiarti meglio
<cristian_c> mettiu, vediamo una cosa: avvia la live e digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> *prossima
<mettiu> sai che non trovo nemmeno il terminale !!!! con in nuovo ubuntu
<Giano> cristian_c: comunque non ho capito, scusa ma sono molto poco esperto
<mettiu> dimmi dove trovarlo
<cristian_c> mettiu, sei su unity?
<mettiu> ho la barra a sinistra non superiormente
<cristian_c> Giano, cosa non hai capito?
<mettiu> come faccio a capire se se sono su unity
<cristian_c> però le guide le segui :(
<Giano> cristian_c: come purgare
<cristian_c> Giano, prima di tutto, apri synaptic
<cristian_c> mettiu, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<mettiu> cristian !!!
<mettiu> non trovo nemmeno il terminale
<cristian_c> lol
<mettiu> dove si trova
<cristian_c> mettiu, ctrl+alt+t
<mettiu> ok
<mettiu> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> in genere funge, ma non è detto
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5685547/
<Giano> cristian_c: cerco skype e rimuovo completamente??
<cristian_c> Giano, sì
<cristian_c> mettiu, non l'hai digitato tutto
<cristian_c> mettiu, copia e incolla
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5685549/
<cristian_c> mettiu, confermo, sei in live
<Giano> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> mettiu, cioè, non hai installato il sistema
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5685550/
<Giano> cristian_c: penso di non avere più tracce di skype
<cristian_c> Giano, ok
<cristian_c> Giano, chiudi la sessione e rifai il login
<mettiu> si lo sto facendo partire da chiave usb!, io pero pensavo che ubuntu fosse installato nella chiave usb!!! invece mi sbagliavo
<cristian_c> mettiu, sei su unity
<Giano> cristian_c: riavvio tutto?
<mettiu> posso installare ubuntu in chiave usb domansa
<cristian_c> mettiu, la live usb funge allo stesso modo del live cd
<mettiu> domanda
<cristian_c> mettiu, infatti il sistema è present sul cd e sul cd non si può scrivere
<mettiu> ok, io pensavo che pero essendo il chiave usb scrivibile salvasse le impostazioni, cmq
<cristian_c> *presente
<mettiu> ok passiamo oltre
<cristian_c> mettiu, hai creato una live, cioè un installer di ubuntu
<mettiu> usabile quindi su tutti i pc che voglio
<cristian_c> mettiu, con questa, puoi installare il sistema dove vuoi
<mettiu> ok
<mettiu> ci sono
<cristian_c> Giano, credo basti il logout, ma se vuoi fai un reboot
<mettiu> infatti nella barra di sx, mi da il comando install ubuntu 12.12
<mettiu> ma tu che dici di fare?
<cristian_c> mettiu, non è usabile, ma installabile
<Giano> cristian_c: grazie della pazienza ma devo scappare ho un problema a casa. se riesco torno in giornata altrimenti cercherò di arrangiarmi
<cristian_c> ovviamente è usabile
<mettiu> ok ho capito installabile
<Giano> cristian_c: grazie della pazienza
<cristian_c> Giano, reinstalla skype e avrai la situazione precedente alle modifiche
<mettiu> si [ chiaro usabile *senza salvare documentime impostazioni
<Giano> cristian_c: ok grazie
<cristian_c> Giano, per il ribaltamente lo affronti successivamente
<cristian_c> *il ribaltamento
<cristian_c> con l'aiuto di uno più esperto
<mettiu> cristian c posso installarlo in dual boot in modo che quando parte il pc posso decidere su che sistema operatico utilizzare_
<cristian_c> mettiu, sì, puoi usarla come un live cd e disco di installazione
<cristian_c> e installare sull'hard disk
<mettiu> uso install ubuntu 12.10
<mettiu> domanda, strano non mi prende il punto interrogativo
<cristian_c> mettiu, non saprei
<mettiu> cosa non sai
<cristian_c> controlla il layout della tastiera
<mettiu> a parte il punto interregoativo
<mettiu> posso installare ubuntu _
<cristian_c> !installazione | mettiu
<ubot-it> mettiu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<GOMINOR> ciao a tutti vorrei passare di nuovo a ubuntu 12.04 LTS adesso uso pear os e windows xp ho anche
<GOMINOR> la domanda è posso installarlo senza formattare tutto?
<GOMINOR> ma solo togliendo pear?
<GOMINOR> cristian_c mi puoi aiutare?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> GOMINOR, puoi formattare la partizione di pear come installare ubuntu in una nuova partizione
<cristian_c> dipende da te
<leosacc> giorno a tutti
<GOMINOR> cosa seleziono quando installo?
<cristian_c> GOMINOR, se vuoi eliminare pear, seleziona la partizione di pear
<Guest78990> buona domenica a tutti
<Guest78990> qualcuno sa come installare una scheda video ati radeon x700 su ubuntu 12.04?
<cristian_c> Guest78990, beh, prima di tutto montala :D
<Guest78990> cristian_c, ehehe ho un hp pavillon dv4000
<Guest78990> cristian_c, gia montata ;)
<cristian_c> Guest78990, al posto di?
<Guest78990> sul web ho trovato alcune guide che non vanno però
<Guest78990> cristian_c, al posto di cosa?
<cristian_c> Guest78990, evita di seguire guide prese dal web
<Guest78990> cristian_c, infatti hai ragione
<cristian_c> Guest78990, quale scheda hai rimpiazzato?
<Guest78990> non ti seguo
<Guest78990> intendi che scheda mi rileva ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Guest78990, l'hai montata al posto di?
<cristian_c> che poi + un portatile
<cristian_c> *è
<cristian_c> non sapevo si potesse montare sui portatili
<Guest78990> cristian_c, aspetta
<Guest78990> non ti seguo
<Guest78990> intendevo che sul mio hp c'è gia... dalla casa
<cristian_c> Guest78990, hai detto che volevi installare quella vecchia scheda video
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest78990> no il portatile è vecchio e sto cercando di farla funzionare
<cristian_c> Guest78990, qual'è il problema allora? Non funzionava di default?
<Guest78990> per il meglio
<cristian_c> appena l'avevi installata
<Guest78990> cristian_c, ti spiego
<cristian_c> la scheda è vecchia
<Guest78990> lo so che è vecchia
<Guest78990> ma credo di non avere i driver aggiornati
<Guest78990> come controllo?
<cristian_c> Guest78990, se è vecchia, ti puoi scordare i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> Guest78990, amd non supporta più le schede vecchie
<cristian_c> e ti accontenti degli open
<cristian_c> Guest78990, perché aggiornarli?
<Guest78990> cristian_c, infatti su virtualbox mi rileva una vga compatibile
<cristian_c> Guest78990, se il pc è vecchio, virtualbox non andrà al meglio
<enzotib> e che c'entra virtualbox?
<cristian_c> Guest78990, virtualbox è per pc prestanti
<cristian_c> enzotib, credo che faccia girare ubutnu su virtualbox
<enzotib> virtualbox non vede la vera scheda, è virtualizzata
<cristian_c> *ubuntu
<Guest78990> ho installato una vm con windows xp
<Guest78990> e va bene però non carica nulla
<Guest78990> problemi video
<cristian_c> Guest78990, se il pc è vecchio, ti conviene installare davvero su un qualsiasi supporto
<Guest78990> enzotib, lo so che è virtualizzata
<Guest78990> ma pensavo potessi fare qualcosa
<Guest78990> cristian_c, dicevi?
<cristian_c> Guest78990, sì, una vera installazione
<Guest78990> cristian_c, il fatto è che non trovo più i driver nemmeno dalla casa prodruttrice del pc
<Guest78990> ho pure chiamato in assistenza e niente
<Guest78990> :(
<Guest78990> cristian_c, non mi salvo nemmeno con un'istallazione vera come dici te
<cristian_c> Guest78990, non ti servono driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> Guest78990, sono inclusi nel kernel
<cristian_c> Guest78990, perché?
<Guest78990> cristian_c, nn ti seguo
<cristian_c> Guest78990, non devi installare driver aggiuntivi. I radeon sono inclusi nel kernel linux
<Guest78990> come vedo quali driver stanno funzionando?
<cristian_c> Guest78990, prima di tutto, spiega quali modifiche hai operato
<cristian_c> ah, sucsa,sei su VM
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> *scusa
<Guest78990> cristian_c, nessuna modifica
<cristian_c> Guest78990, beh, prendi il live cd
<Guest78990> cristian_c, ho il cd di installazione di ubuntu 12.04...
<Guest78990> va bene come live?
<cristian_c> Guest78990, certo
<cristian_c> Guest78990, e quindi puoi scegliere Prova ubuntu senza installarlo
<cristian_c> Guest78990, però su un pc vecchio ubuntu non dovrebbe girare bene
<cristian_c> Guest78990, meglio una derivata
<cristian_c> dipende dalle caratteristiche del pc
<Guest78990> cristian_c, aspetta qua non ci capiamo andiamo piano
<Guest78990> allora
<enzotib> !enter | Guest78990
<ubot-it> Guest78990: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Guest78990> io sul mio portatile ho installato ubuntu 12.04 ma la scheda video non lavora bene
<cristian_c> enzotib, tecnicamente andavo ammonito io :D
<Guest78990> cristian_c, oltre alla virtual machine.. anche gli effetti 3d nulla
<cristian_c> Guest78990, ma tu 'hai installato in virtualbox
<enzotib> cristian_c, sì, anche tu, ma l'ultima cosa che ho visto è un "allora" da solo su una riga
<cristian_c> *l'hai
<cristian_c> enzotib, lol
<Guest78990> con windows funzionava meglio perciò ho pensato di aggiornarla mi spiego ora?
<enzotib> Guest78990, ma sempre in virtualbox?
<Guest78990> enzotib, si hai ragione scusami l'abitudine
<cristian_c> Guest78990, non sono sicuro che i radeon abbiano il supporto al 3d per la x700. Andrebbe verificato
<Guest78990> cristian_c, come?
<cristian_c> Guest78990, prima di tutto dovresti rispondere alla domanda: su virtualbox?
<Guest78990> cristian_c, su virtual box mi visualizza una scheda tipo adapter virtualbox vga
<enzotib> appunto
<cristian_c> Guest78990, e quindi ritorniamo al punto precedente, avvia la distro in live
<Guest78990> cristian_c, spero di essermi spiegato ora ma non credo ci capiamo
<cristian_c> Guest78990, ma non su virtualbox
<Guest78990> allora io sono su ubuntu no su vb
<mettiu> ho la gestione delle cartelle in iglese, come faccio a metterla in ita?
<enzotib> mettiu, su ubuntu?
<mettiu> SI 12.10
<cristian_c> mettiu, hai fatto?
<enzotib> mettiu, il resto delle cose sono in italiano?
<cristian_c> Guest78990, quindi, sei già in live?
<mettiu> Si ad esempio firefox e, italiano
<Guest78990> cristian_c, no sono su ubuntu installato versione 12.04 come ti dicevo
<cristian_c> Guest78990, uhm
<enzotib> mettiu, vai sulle impostazioni di sistema, e vedi che linguaggio riporta
<cristian_c> Guest78990, ah, quindi l'hai già installato su partizione in dual boot?
<Guest78990> cristian_c, spero di essermi spiegato ora
<Guest78990> cristian_c, sisi
<cristian_c> Guest78990, sicuro che modifiche al sistema non ne hai fatte? :)
<mettiu> italiano
<cristian_c> questo è importante
<enzotib> !chi | mettiu
<ubot-it> mettiu: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<enzotib> mettiu, apri un terminale e scrivi cat /etc/default/locale
<mettiu> enzotib, aiutami , non so come mettere il nome a chi chiedo.... scusa ignoranza
<enzotib> !tab | mettiu
<ubot-it> mettiu: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<mettiu> enzotib:
<Guest78990> cristian_c, sicurissimo
<mettiu> ok!!!
<mettiu> riesco
<Guest78990> cristian_c, come faccio a vedere che driver sto utilizzando?
<mettiu> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mettiu> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5685711/
<Guest78990> cristian_c, ho provato da terminale lshw -c display | grep driver ma non funziona
<enzotib> Guest78990, lspci | egrep -i 'vga|3d' | while read code _; do lspci -ks $code; done
<Guest78990> enzotib, cioè devo digitare tutto questo?
<enzotib> Guest78990, devi copiarlo e incollarlo
<Guest78990> enzotib, ok posso postarti il risultato?
<enzotib> !pastebin | Guest78990
<ubot-it> Guest78990: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> mettiu, locale
<mettiu> locale ???
<mettiu> enzotib:
<mettiu> non capisco locale
<enzotib> mettiu, scrivilo sul terminale e premi invio
<Guest78990> cristian_c, enzotib ecco qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5685716/
<cristian_c> Guest78990, stai utilizzando i driver radeon
<Guest78990> cristian_c, vedo ma non vanno bene mannaggia
<cristian_c> Guest78990, qual'è il problema?
<Guest78990> cristian_c, l'ho detto prima non funzionano gli effetti 3d ecc
<enzotib> Guest78990, sei su unity?
<mettiu> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5685728/
<Guest78990> enzotib, si su unity
<Guest78990> volevo provare quello 3d...
<Guest78990> invece ho quello normale 2d credo
<cristian_c> Guest78990, to do un comando
<cristian_c> *ti
<Guest78990> cristian_c, si dimmi
<cristian_c> Guest78990, digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cristian_c> mettiu, ma hai installato ubuntu?
<mettiu> SI,
<Guest78990> cristian_c, viene fuori SDESKTOP SESSION
<Guest78990> cos'è?
<mettiu> cristian_c: si
<enzotib> Guest78990, /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<cristian_c> Guest78990, è strano, quello è il comando
<cristian_c> Guest78990, oh, l'hai digitato male
<Guest78990> enzotib, piano non vi seguo
<cristian_c> :D
<mettiu> enzotib: cristian_c praticamente è nautilis in inglese
<mettiu> a me serve in italiano
<cristian_c> Guest78990, copia e incolla il mio comando e copia su pastebin quello di enzotib
<cristian_c> mettiu, supporto lingue
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | mettiu
<ubot-it> mettiu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<Guest78990> cristian_c, facendo copia e incolla di "echo $DESKTOP_SESSION" viene fuori una riga vuota
<enzotib> mettiu, env | egrep 'LANG|LC_'
<mettiu> cristian_c: io non vedo il menu superiore
<cristian_c> Guest78990, senza doppi apici
<cristian_c> Guest78990, comunque, strano
<mettiu> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5685742/
<mettiu> lang esce in rosso
<cristian_c> mettiu, credo ci sia la sezione su unity
<cristian_c> altrimenti andrebbe aggiornato
<mettiu> cristian_c: dimmi come fare
<cristian_c> mettiu, sei su unity?
<Guest78990> cristian_c, enzotib ecco qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/5685745/
<mettiu> cristian_c: non so cosa è uniti!
<cristian_c> mettiu, apri la dash e digita supporto lingue
<cristian_c> !unity | mettiu
<ubot-it> mettiu: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> Guest78990, Unity 3D supported:       yes
<mettiu> cristian_c: apro la dash, digito supporto lingue e mi da delle cose a pagamento in rosso
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest78990> cristian_c, vedo ma come installo unity 3d?
<cristian_c> mettiu, language support
<cristian_c> mettiu, digito questo
<cristian_c> *digita
<cristian_c> Guest78990, è strano, ridigita il comando: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<mettiu> cristian_c: fatto
<mettiu> mi lancia una finsestra
<cristian_c> mettiu, ok
<mettiu> cristian_c: ora?
<cristian_c> mettiu, segui la guida sul wiki
<Guest78990> cristian_c, ecco qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5685749/
<mettiu> cristian_c: ok fatto, ma non cambia la linggua, anzi l'avevo gia fatto, puo essere che devo riavviare?
<cristian_c> Guest78990, sei su unity 3d
<cristian_c> Guest78990, probabilmente, prima avevi digitato male
<Guest78990> cristian_c, ??
<Guest78990> unity 3d??
<Guest78990> mmm
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> Guest78990, unity
<Guest78990> cristian_c, ma se in 3d non vedo nulla
<cristian_c> mettiu, posta una schermata
<mettiu> COME FACCIO  cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> Guest78990, glxinfo | grep render
<cristian_c> mettiu, cattura schermata
<Guest78990> cristian_c, direct rendering: Yes
<Guest78990> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV410
<Guest78990>     GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, GL_NV_conditional_render,
<Guest78990> matteo@pc-casa:~$
<mettiu> cristian_c: mi dice niente da dasj bord
<mettiu> dash
<enzotib> Guest78990, ti mancano gli occhialini per vedere la profondità
<enzotib> mettiu, il tasto Stamp
<Guest78990> enzotib, mi prendi in giro?
<mettiu> dove posto cristian_c ?
<mettiu> in paste ?
<mettiu> non funziona
<cristian_c> Guest78990, direct rendering: Yes
<cristian_c> accelerazione 3d attiva
<enzotib> Guest78990, un po' sì, ma senza cattiveria, tu hai detto "in 3d non vedo nulla" XD
<cristian_c> !image | mettiu
<ubot-it> mettiu: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest78990> cristian_c, si ho visto
<Guest78990> quindi voi dite che i driver video vanno bene questi?
<Guest78990> mmm
<Guest78990> ok
<cristian_c> Guest78990, come hai testato il 3d?
<Guest78990> cristian_c, non so come dovrei?
<cristian_c> l'accelerazione, diciamo
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest78990> lol??
<cristian_c> Guest78990, cioè, non hai provato il 3d e scrivi che non funziona?
<mettiu> cristian_c: http://imagebin.org/253088
<Guest78990> cristian_c, ho provato a seguire una guida per configurare unity in 3d ma non vedo nulla cioè vedo come prima perciò dico
<cristian_c> Guest78990, meno male che non avevi toccato il sistema
<Guest78990> cristian_c, intendevo che non ho aggiornat
<Guest78990> che non ho provato ad aggiornare i driver
<cristian_c> 12:06:49 <Guest78990> cristian_c, sicurissimo
<cristian_c> Guest78990, cos'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> mettiu, intendevo una schermata di supporto lingue
<Guest78990> cristian_c, ho seguito questa guida: http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1651&Itemid=69
<Guest78990> e non funziona
<cristian_c> te pareva
<cristian_c> :D
<Guest78990> cristian_c, non va bene?
<cristian_c> Guest78990, hai seguito la prima parte?
<cristian_c> Guest78990, dovresti evitare di seguire guide prese a caso su internet
<cristian_c> i danni sono all'ordine del giorno
<Guest78990> cristian_c, hai ragione ma non posso chiedere sempre su irc.. vi scoccerei sempre
<cristian_c> Guest78990, però se succedono casini, sei costretto a farlo
<Guest78990> si comunque ho seguito la prima parte
<cristian_c> ed è dura
<cristian_c> Guest78990, esiste anche il forum
<Guest78990> ci ho provato
<cristian_c> ma sopratutto, il wiki
<Guest78990> ma nulla
<Guest78990> wiki?
<cristian_c> Guest78990, avevi installato compizconfig?
<cristian_c> Guest78990, non conosci il wiki?
<cristian_c> !wiki | Guest78990
<ubot-it> Guest78990: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<Guest78990> cristian_c, si conosco il wiki
<cristian_c> Guest78990, primo link, c'è quasi tutto ciò che ti serve
<cristian_c> lol
<mettiu> cristian_c: http://imagebin.org/253089
<Guest78990> cristian_c, ok leggero di più i wiki
<Guest78990> enzotib, cristian_c grazie per la pazienza
<cristian_c> mettiu, questa: Italiano (Italia)  è presente?
<mettiu> cristian_c: NO
<cristian_c> Guest78990, dovresti cacellare le modifiche del majorana
<cristian_c> *cancellare
<mettiu> cristian_c: si scusa in formato regionali si
<cristian_c> mettiu, non ho capito
<mettiu> cristian_c: si è presente
<cristian_c> mettiu, nello screenshot vedo solo un elemento Italiano
<cristian_c> nel wiki ce ne sono due
<cristian_c> Italiano (Italia) e Italiano
<Guest78990> grazie ancora ciao a tutti :)
<mettiu> cristian_c: http://imagebin.org/253091
<cristian_c> mettiu, io intendo la prima scheda, non la seconda :)
<mettiu> cristian_c: no prima scheda 1
<mettiu> ce solo italiano, no italiano(italia)
<cristian_c> mettiu, Installa/Rimuovi lingue
<mettiu> cristian_c: ma non riesco nemmmeno a installare italiano(italia) perhcè non è disponibile
<cristian_c> mettiu, Installa/Rimuovi lingue
<cristian_c> oh
<mettiu> da dove?
<mettiu> cristian_c: ce solo italiano, no italiano(italia)m da installa/rimuovi lingue
<cristian_c> mettiu, devi premere il pulsante nella finestra
<cristian_c> se ne aprirà un'altra
<mettiu> cristian_c: si con tutto lelen co delle lingue ma non ce italiano(italia)
<mettiu> cristian_c: http://imagebin.org/253092
<cristian_c> mettiu, uhm
<cristian_c> mettiu, sicuro di aver premuto Applica globalmente?
<mettiu> si si
<mettiu> lo rifaccio ma sono sicuro
<mettiu> due o tre volte
<mettiu> cristian_c:
<mettiu> ma devo riavviare!!! ce scritto che le modifche avranno luogo al riavvio del sistaema!!!!
<cristian_c> mettiu, se hai modificato, ok
<mettiu> dai ciao, grazie mille!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<leosacc> ciao jester-
<leosacc> buon appetito a tutti...
<jester-> aiò leosacc
<sauro> Buongiorno. Utilizzo un HP Probook 4330s con ubuntu 12.04. Circa 20 gg fà ho installato l'installer dei driver grafici open source di Intel. L'installazone è avvenuta senza problemi ed ho notato subito un miglioramneto di prestazione della macchina. Nel corso dell'installazione  è stato disinstallato Teamviewer. Siccome saltuariamente ho necessità di usare Team viewer, oggi ho provato a reinstallarlo ed ho i seguenti problemi: T
<sauro> Scusate, ubuntu si riavvia solo in modalità grafica 2D.
<sauro> ho provato a reinstallare l'utility Intel, ma no funziona in quanto non trova delle dipendenze
<jester-> sauro: non mi pare necessario installare nessun driver intel, c'è gia di serie
<jester-> xserver-xorg-video-intel  è gia installato di serie
<sauro> cioa jester: in effetti, anche prima della installazione di Intel "Linux Graphics Drivers Open Source" la macchina funzionava, ma dopo l'aggiornamento co i nuovi driver, le prestazioni sono visivamente migliorate. Il mio problema ora è come fare a ripristinare l'avvio in modaltà 3D al sistema ed eventualmente reinstallare i driver aggiornati. la modalit
<jester-> sauro: glxinfo | grep rendering cosa risponde
<sauro> jester: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<jester-> sauro: ti dice di installare un pacchetto?
<sauro> jester: no
<jester-> risponde solo quella riga?
<sauro> jester: si
<jester-> sauro: sicuro di avere ubuntu?
<jester-> sauro: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<sauro> Su questa macchina ho installato direttamente la 12.04. Utilizzo ubuntu (su altre macchine) dalla 10.04.
<jester-> sauro: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<jester-> sauro: glxinfo | grep rendering
<sauro> jester: idem come prima "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig"
<jester-> sauro: che driver hai installato, pare che hai sminchiato la grafica
<jester-> sauro: da pacchetto deb o compilato
<sauro> jester: temo il problema dipenda proprio dalla grafica. il problema è che non sò come ripristinare la grafica precedente.
<sauro> jester: da pacchetto deb
<dod> e allora..
<jester-> sauro: disinstalli il pacchetto e reinstalli xserver-xorg-video-intel
<sauro> jester: se può essere utile. questo cosa torna il comando "sudo lshw -c display | grep driver " : configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<sauro> jester: scusa, quale pacchetto?
<dod> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<sauro> dod: ciao dod e grazie per il supporto. quindi dovrei provare a reinstallare "xserver-xorg-video-intel" ?
<jester-> sauro: e prim togliere quello che hai messo
<jester-> sempre che non abbia fatto danni
<dod> si e come ti ha detto jester- togli prima il .deb
<sauro> dod: susa, potresti indicarmi i comandi precisi?
<dod> te li aveva gia' dati jester-
<dod> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils xserver-xorg-video-intel
<jester-> mettigli anche in --reinstall va
<dod>  sudo apt-get install --reinstall mesa-utils xserver-xorg-video-intel
<jester-> pranz
<dod> buon appetit
<sauro> jester: buon appetito
<sauro> dod: ok, fatto
<dod> avevi gia' tolto il deb che avevi messo tu?
<sauro> dod: no. che comandi devo dare?
<sauro> dod: lo disinstallo dal gestore pacchetti e rimuovo il rep che ha inserito?
<dod> sauro si apri il gestore pacchetti e togli il deb dei driver che avevi messo tu
<dod> dopo ridai il comando che avevo messo sopra
<sauro> dod: ok, fatto
<dod> allora dovresti riavviare la sessione
<sauro> dod: ok. a dopo?
<sauro> dod: riavviato il sistema, ma non è cambiato niente. funziona tutto in 2D.
<dod> cd /etc/X11/
<sauro> dod: ok, fatto
<dod> ls
<dod> vedi se hai un file che si chiama xorg.conf oppure no
<sauro> dod: ok, fatto
<sauro> dod: il file "xorg.conf" non c'è
<dod> allora ora ubuntu dovrebbe essere nelle condizioni di quando lo hai installato.
<sauro> dod: e quindi? (scusa, ma non ho ancora il filo della questione)
<dod> 3d dovrebbe andare. hai unity? la barra menu a destra funziona?
<sauro> dod: si, utilizzo unity e funziona tutto. solo senza accelerazione 3D
<dod> 12.04 usa unity come desktop. unity funziona esclusivamente con 3d funzionante. quindi se vedi il desktop il 3d funziona
<dod> glxinfo | grep rendering   che dice?
<sauro> dod: Error: dice "couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig"
<sauro> dod: scusa: "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig"
<sauro> dod: noto questo ora: sulla barra strumenti in alto utilizzo "system monitor" con abilitate diversi indicatori di temp e vedo "radeon:N/A". sembrerebbe non vedere la scheda grafica radeon
<dod> sauro avevi messo driver nvidia sul pc?
<dod> hai una radeon sul pc?
<sauro> dod: no, non avevo installato i driver proprietari
<sauro> dod: si ho una radeon
<dod> apri terminale
<sauro> dod: ok
<dod> sudo rm -f /etc/X11/xorg.conf          non sbagliare a scrivere che fai un macello. identico spazi compresi.
<dod> sudo rm -f xorg.conf*     anche questo
<sauro> dod: ok, fatto
<vidaz92> buona domenica!
<dod> ora ti do dei comandi o te li stampi o te li copi. vanno dati con il desktop chiuso. da shell. in shell ci vai con ctrl-alt-f2   quando li hai dati tutti  dai sudo reboot e riavvii.
<dod> sauro:   ctrl-alt-f2   e vai in shell di comando e dai in successione:
<Drizamanuber> buona domenica a tutti
<dod> sudo service gdm stop  &&  sudo Xorg -configure    sauro  poi dai
<dod>  [ -f xorg.conf* ] && sudo mv xorg.conf* /etc/X11/xorg.conf     sauro e poi dai
<dod>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure $(dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}' | grep "^xserver" | tr '\n' ' ')
<dod> infine   sudo update-initramfs -u
<dod>  poi dai sudo reboot
<mettiu> signori esiste un programma di chat già preinstallato in ubuntu 12.10 ?
<Drizamanuber> mettiu: certo
<mettiu> come si chiama? e dove lo trovo ? grazie Drizamanuber
<Drizamanuber> mettiu: scusa, ma io ho 12.04, lo trovo nella busta delle lettere nella barra superiore
<Drizamanuber> mettiu: adesso lo sto usando
<enzotib> forse è empathy?
<mettiu> QUALCHE info maggiore??
<mettiu> enzotib: dove si trova ?
<enzotib> mettiu, Alt-F2 empathy
<sauro> dod: ok procedo e ci sentimo dopo. (grazie.
<mettiu> enzotib: come faccio a inserire questa chat in modo che quandofaccio partire empathy mi manda direttamente qua?
<enzotib> mettiu, non lo so, non lo uso
<mettiu> enzotib: tu che programmi usi per le chat?
<enzotib> mettiu, xchat
<mettiu> forse è quello che mi serve! devo installarlo da u software center?
<enzotib> o meglio, una combinazione di irssi su un server al quale mi collego con xchat, una cosa un po' strana
<enzotib> mettiu, sì, ma evita xchat-gnome che è un'altra cosa
<mettiu> enzotib: riesci a darmi il comando da terminale cosi faccio prima? grazie
<mettiu> e poi sopratutto non sbaglio!
<enzotib> mettiu, sudo apt-get install xchat
<mettiu> ok
<mettiu> come faccio a postate le imnmagini, con image
<enzotib> mettiu, le metti su un sito
<enzotib> !imagebin | mettiu
<ubot-it> mettiu: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mettiu> ok grazie
<mettiu> altro problema vorrei vedere le fotografie nelle cartelle grazie all'anteprima, ma non riesco a farlo, cosa devo fare.?
<mettiu> intendo con antemprima tipo quella che vedo sulla scrivania
<mettiu> http://imagebin.org/253099
<mettiu> foto pict0100.jpg esiste un modo?
<ptux> salve a tutti, non riesco a rimuovere gdm per sostituirlo con slim senza avere casini...
<ptux> ho dato un sudo dpkg-reconfigure slim, ho indicato slim e dato ok, ma al riavvio il pc si ferma sull'avvio di mysql e non arriva mai al login.
<ptux> ho anche provato a riavviare in modalità ripristino. a quel punto arrivo a login e funziona (naturalmente alcuni drivers grafici non sono caricati), ma quando riavvio in modalità normale sono punto e a capo...
<cristian_c> mettiu, hai risolto?
<mettiu> cristian_c:
<mettiu> no
<cristian_c> mettiu, uhm
<mettiu> penso che pero il problema sia che le fotografie di cui io voglio vedere l'anteprima siano su un disco esterno!
<enzotib> ptux, ma gdm non andava bene?
<mettiu> cristian_c: secondo te puo essere questo? nel senso che le foto su pc, (sullo stesso disco fisso le vedo, mentre quelle in rete no)
<pa> domanda veloce: 12.04, sshd istallato, AllowUsers a,b, dove a è l'utente principale di istallazione, b è un altro utente
<ptux> preferisco slim perché lo uso su altri pc e lo modifico con più facilità.
<pa> ho aggiunto b a tutti i gruppi di a
<pa> perche ssh mi fa connettere come utente a ma non come utente b?
<akhilleus> salve chi mi aiuta a creare un lanciatore per un programma che riesco ad avviare solo da terminale????
<pa> continua a chiedermi la password, e alla fine fallisce
<cristian_c> mettiu, non ho capito bene
<cristian_c> akhilleus, gnome?
<akhilleus> si si ho lubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mettiu, spiegati
<ptux> enzotib, ma perché è così difficile configurare alcune cose secondo i miei gusti/ abitudini?
<enzotib> pa, fa vedere la riga di AllowUsers
<akhilleus> in pratica il programma lo avvio da terminale e se chiudo lo stesso si chiude il programma
<enzotib> ptux, non lo so, non posso installare slim solo per provare, mi chiedevo se lasciavi gdm per necessità o per scelta, magari ti aiutato a risolvere con gdm
<enzotib> aiutavo*
<ptux> enzotib, ti faccio un'altra domanda: sul mio pc alt+tab non produce effetto (di solito ruota le finestre, ma non su gnome-shell).
<pa> enzotib, ops :) grazie
<enzotib> ptux, come no, lo fa anche su gnome-shell l'ultima volta che l'ho usato
<mettiu> http://imagebin.org/253100
<mettiu> vedi che qua non vedo l'anteprima
<cristian_c> akhilleus, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Lxde/Menu
<enzotib> mettiu, di default nelle share di rete non vengono mostrate le anteprime, mi pare
<ptux> io ho installato ghome-shell in un secondo momento (di solito sono su xfce4), e aprendo gnome-tweal-tool la scheda delle estensioni si presenta vuota. che manchi qualcosa?
<ptux> cosa usi ora?
<enzotib> ptux, io uso xubuntu, cioè xfce
<ptux> io pure di solito. ;)
<cristian_c> mettiu, visto
<akhilleus> non riesco purtroppo
<akhilleus> cristian non sono capace
<cristian_c> mettiu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1648834
<cristian_c> akhilleus, qual'è il problema?
<akhilleus> ti spiego
<cristian_c> akhilleus, lxde è un de minimale
<akhilleus> se lancio il browser da terminale parte ma non mi ha installato l'icona
<cristian_c> quindi molte cose si fanno manualmente
<akhilleus> quindi o ci rinuncio o la creo
<cristian> ciao ragazzi
<akhilleus> non la trovo da nex parte
<cristian_c> akhilleus, perché lanciare il browser da terminale?
<cristian_c> ptux, non ho capito il problema
<akhilleus> tor-browser
<akhilleus> non so percè nn ho il pannello
<cristian_c> akhilleus, dev'essere un problema di categoria
<cristian_c> che magari cambia da gnome a lxde
<akhilleus> si può risolvere?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ma credo che basti modificare il file .desktop
<ptux> cristian_c, 2 problemi. 1) se do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure slim", al riavvio non finalizza il caricamto e si pianta sull'avvio di MySql. 2) se avvio una sessione di gnome-shell (installata in un secondo momento), ALT+TAB non produce effetto (rotazione finestre). e gnome-tweak-tool presenta la scheda delle estensioni vuota...
<akhilleus> cioè modificando il file.desktop appare il lanciatore?
<enzotib> ptux, guarda se c'è qualcosa nel log di Xorg e magari in quello di slim, se ne ha uno, oltre a syslog
<mettiu> come faccio a impostare la xchat per entrare direttamente qua ?
<cristian_c> ptux, slim ha a che fare qualcosa con mysql?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, suppongo che sia un problema di categoria
<ptux> cristian, che io sappia no...
<cristian_c> akhilleus, il menù di lxde è diviso in categorie
<enzotib> cristian_c, è un display manager come lightdm e gdm
<cristian_c> ptux, sei sicuro che esiste quest'opzione rotazione finestre?
<akhilleus> aiutami se puoi
<cristian_c> ptux, non è che necessita di effetti 3d?
<cristian_c> o accelerazione
<enzotib> cristian_c, si riferisce semplicemente al passaggio da una finestra all'altra con Alt-Tab
<cristian_c> akhilleus, posta il file .desktop su pastebin
<cristian_c> enzotib, ok
<akhilleus> dove lo trovo il file.desktop?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, immagino in /usr/share/applications/
<cristian_c> mettiu, cosa stai usando?
<mettiu> xchat
<cristian_c> mettiu, nella schermata iniziale di xchat viene chiesto di specificare il canale
<cristian_c> !xchat
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<cristian_c> mettiu, vai a questa pagina
<ptux> cristian_c, prova alt+tab sul tuo desktop (avendo due finestre qualsiasi aperte). dovresti vedere l'effetto (solitamente funziona anche senza effett 3d)
<cristian_c> ptux, non sto usando gnome-shell
<cristian_c> ptux, funziona
<cristian_c> hai ragione
<akhilleus> non esiste nessun file.desktop
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> akhilleus, non è possibile
<mettiu_> perfetto cristian_c adesso sono entrato da xchat!!!!!! sei un mito!
<akhilleus> default.list e poi ho le icone dei programmi
<cristian_c> mettiu_, ringrazia il wiki
<ptux> cristian_c, a me funziona su xfce4, ma non su gnome-shell.
<mettiu_> grazie wiki
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ptux, allora apri scorciatoie da tastiera
<akhilleus> tor browser l'ho trovato si
<cristian_c> akhilleus, non sono icone
<cristian_c> akhilleus, con editor di testo e posta su pastebin
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5686212/
<mettiu_> imagebin
<ptux> cristian_c, ci ho provato e risulta presente. credo che dipenda dalle extensions (gnome-tweak-tool, nella pagina delle estensioni si presenta vuota).
<cristian_c> ptux, per quanto riguarda slim, io seguirei il consiglio di enzotib, controlla i log
<mettiu_> ! imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> ptux, ma è necessaria un'estensione per farlo funzionare su gnome-shell?
<sauro> dod: ciao dod sono tornato senza danni apperenti, ma la situazione è come prima. sembra proprio non veda la radeon. che dici provo ad installare i driver protritari proposti da "Driver aggiuntivi"?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, un secondo
<akhilleus> ok
<ptux> cristian_c, non ne ho idea... però cercando su internet ho trovato questo riferimento e quindi...
<mettiu_> cristian, ho letto la guida in iglese per le anteprime, ho cambiato impostazioni, ma ADESSO SOlo alcune foto si vedono in anteprima e non tutte! chissa perche!!
<cristian_c> akhilleus, se guardi gli altri lanciatori, noterai che gli manca la categoria a tor-browser
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ecco perché non compare
<akhilleus> quindi cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, copi la categoria dal lanciatore di un altro browser :D
<akhilleus> cioè aiutami
<akhilleus> nn so farlo
<cristian_c> ptux, aspetta
<cristian_c> akhilleus, quali altri browser usi?
<cristian_c> mettiu_, beh, un passo in avanti :D
<mettiu_> si
<sauro> dod: cosa posso fare?
<mettiu_> mi ridai il comando per installare xchat da terminale ! lo perso scusami
<mettiu_> niente trovato
<mettiu_> scusa
<cristian_c> mettiu_, Modifica->Preferenze
<akhilleus> chromium e midori ma non vorrei poi si avvi sempre assieme all'altro browser
<cristian_c> mettiu_, ma non è già installato?
<dod> sauro momento
<cristian_c> akhilleus, devi copiare una riga
<akhilleus> ok quale
<cristian_c> akhilleus, apri il lanciatore di midori
<dod> sauro si da driver hardware metti quelli che ti propone
<cristian_c> akhilleus, e postalo su pastebin
<sauro> dod: ok, grazie.
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5686232/
<cristian_c> ptux, ci sono due estensioni di gnome-shell
<cristian_c> akhilleus, Categories=Network;WebBrowser;
<sauro> dod: mi propone due driver "fglrx" di cui uno con l'indicazione (aggiornamenti post-release) devo installarli entrambi?
<akhilleus> copio e incollo dentro tor-browser?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, aggiungi quella riga al lanciatore di tor-browser
<mettiu_> qualcuno sa come installare kee pass ?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, sotto Icon
<cristian_c> mettiu_, hai fatto come suggerito?
<akhilleus> fatto
<akhilleus> adesso cosa faccio?
<dod> sauro no
<cristian_c> akhilleus, salva il file
<akhilleus> fatto
<dod> sauro quello indicato come aggiornamenti no
<mettiu_> cristian_c, per cosa scusa? mi sono perso
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ma l'hai aperto come root?
<akhilleus> si si
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ok
<sauro> dod: ok
<dod> sauro metti solo quello consigliato e dimenticati dell'altro.
<cristian_c> akhilleus, salva e riavvia la sessione
<akhilleus> riavvia sessione cioè?
<akhilleus> riavvio pc?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, logout
<akhilleus> ok provo
<cristian_c> 15:42:09 <cristian_c> mettiu_, Modifica->Preferenze
<mettiu_> cristian_c,
<mettiu_> ma per cosa per le anteprime sono ok!!!!
<mettiu_> ho fatto
<mettiu_> ho seguito la guida in inglese!  questo è ok
<mettiu_> cristian_c, adesso vorrei installare questo programma http://keepass.info/download.html conosci ?
<enzotib> !info keepass2
<ubot-it> keepass2 (source: keepass2): Password manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.19+dfsg-2 (quantal), package size 877 kB, installed size 2128 kB
<cristian_c> mettiu_, il sistema è ancora in inglese?
<mettiu_> no, è ok anche quello,!!! da quando ho riavviato e' andato apposto grazie,
<cristian_c> mettiu_, ma avevi detto di no
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> 15:16:30 <mettiu> no
<akhilleus> sei un mago cristian   grazieeee
<cristian_c> non era difficile
<akhilleus> insomma
<akhilleus> per me complicatissimo
<mettiu_> cristian_c, forse non ci siamo capiti ma adesso è ok!!! l'ingese
<akhilleus> magari riesci pure a cambiarmi l'icona dell'audio che è bruttissima???
<cristian_c> akhilleus, la puoi cambiare anche tu
<cristian_c> akhilleus, puoi cmabiare tutto il tema di icone
<akhilleus> no mi interessava solo quella
<akhilleus> modificare la predefinita insomma
<cristian_c> akhilleus, le altre vanno bene
<cristian_c> ?
<akhilleus> si
<cristian_c> akhilleus, /usr/share/icons
<cristian_c> e scegli
<mettiu_> devo installare google earth! come faccio ? da terminale
<cristian_c> akhilleus, poi la imposti nel lanciatore
<cristian_c> mettiu_, devi abilitare i repo partner
<akhilleus> non trovo quella del suono
<akhilleus> ci sono altre cartelle
<cristian_c> akhilleus, quella dell'audio è un'icona dinamica
<cristian_c> akhilleus, parli dell'icona nel pannello?
<akhilleus> si ma spiegamo io sonoottuso un pò
<akhilleus> no ti faccio bedere asp
<cristian_c> akhilleus, dinamica nel senso che se aumenti o dimuisci il volume cambia anche l'immagine
<cristian_c> *diminuisci
<cristian_c> non è l'icona del volume, è un po' più complessa la cosa
<cristian_c> per questo ti conviene provare i temi
<akhilleus> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/questam.jpg/
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ma è l'icona di un'applicazione
<sauro> dod: installato i driver proprietari, ma non è cambiato molto.  questa il ritorno del comando "glxinfo | grep render": http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5686294/
<mettiu_> cristian_c, come faccio a abilitare i repo partner?
<cristian_c> mettiu_, sorgenti software
<akhilleus> è l'icona della musica,di un mp3 etc etc
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ah, i mimetype
<cristian_c> akhilleus, quindi per tutti i file audio
<akhilleus> esatto
<mettiu_> cristian_c, poi?
<mettiu_> sorgebnti software cosa significa?
<cristian_c> mettiu_, sorgenti
<cristian_c> mettiu_, c'è la lista dei repository
<mettiu_> cristian_c, non capisco
<cristian_c> tra cui i partner
<cristian_c> !repo | mettiu_
<ubot-it> mettiu_: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<dod> sauro  allora pare che il driver consigliato non vada bene
<mettiu_> cristian_c, quante cosa da leggere!!!!!
<sauro> dod: lo disinstallo e provo l'altro?
<dod> sauro si lo togli sempre da hardware driver
<dod> proviamo a mettere il proprietario dal sito di amd
<dod> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx   vai qui , inserisci i giusti valori nei campi e ti dovrebbe dare l'ultimo driver per linux disponibile e te lo scarichi sul desktop sauro  poi ti dico come fare.
<cristian_c> akhilleus, asp
<akhilleus> ok
<sauro> dod: ok, intanto disinstallo il driver precedente?
<dod> lo disattivi da hardware driver
<cristian_c> akhilleus, prova ad utilizzare Apri con
<dod> sauro poi dai sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<akhilleus> ok
<cristian_c> akhilleus, clic destro sul file audio
<cristian_c> ad esempio mp3
<dod> sauro poi ti scarichi il driver per linux dalla pagina che ti ho messo sopra. il sistema e' a 32bit o 64bit?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, Proprietà
<akhilleus> ok
<sauro> dod: 64bit
<cristian_c> e Apri con
<akhilleus> fatto
<dod> sauro ok. rispondi alle domande e il sito ti indirizza al driver. scaricatelo sul desktop.
<cristian_c> uhm
<akhilleus> sono su proprietà del file
<sauro> dod: ok, ho il driver sulla scrivania. ho provato a creare "xorg.conf.old", ma mv non trova "xorg.conf"; mi pare strano????
<dod> no e' ok lascia.
<sauro> dod: effettivamente "xorg.conf" non c'è...
<cristian_c> akhilleus, devi controllare in /usr/share/icons/
<cristian_c> akhilleus, sai come si chiama l'icona?
<akhilleus> no
<akhilleus> ma magari ne scarico 1 bella e metto l'altra dimmi tu
<cristian_c> akhilleus, forse ho trovato
<akhilleus> ok
<sauro> dod: ok, allora sono pronto
<cristian_c> akhilleus, in questo caso non è automatico
<akhilleus> quindi rinuncio?
<cristian_c> perché l'immagine sostituisce tutte quelle relative ai file audio
<cristian_c> non c'è un lanciatore
<dod> sudo apt-get install gcc libgcc fontconfig freetype zlib sauro
<dod> sudo apt-get install libstdc++
<cristian_c> akhilleus, è qui: /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/mimetypes ?
<akhilleus> vedo
<dod> sauro poi estrai il file di amd che hai nella scrivania. ne viene fuori un file dal nome lungo che finisce per .sh , lo copi nella tua home
<cristian_c> akhilleus, o qui: /usr/share/icons/gnome/48x48/mimetypes ?
<akhilleus> nella prima no
<sauro> dod: apt-get non trova i pacchetti:  "libgcc" , "freetype" , "zlib"
<akhilleus> assurdo nepp qui
<dod> sauro lascia. vediamo se lo svolge comunque.
<dod> estrai il file e copia il contenuto nella home
<dod> esce un file del nome ati.driver-installer.run o simile
<dod> copialo nella home
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ho trovato qualcosa
<akhilleus> ok
<cristian_c> akhilleus, quale tema di icone stai usando?
<akhilleus> lubuntu default
<sauro> dod: ho questo file "amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.run" lo sposto in home e vado??
<cristian_c> akhilleus, dove l'hai visto?
<dod> sauro lo sposti nella home e poi da terminale dai questo comando:
<akhilleus> credo sia questo xkè gli altri temi non mi piacciono ma rivedo aspetta
<cristian_c> ?
<akhilleus> lubuntu box
<akhilleus> è il tema di icone
<cristian_c> akhilleus, dove l'hai visto?
<dod> sudo sh amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.run           sauro
<dod> ti si aprira' dopo poco una finestra di installazione del driver sauro
<akhilleus> preferenze
<akhilleus> personalizza aspetto e stile
<dod> lasci come e' e clicchi su continua sauro
<dod> alla licenza scorri in fondo e dai i agree
<mistya> buongiorno, ho un problema grave alla tastiera.. in pratica alla pressione di alcuni tasti si aggiunge un numero.. tipo a1 s2 d3 f4 j7 k8 l9 ò0
<cristian_c> akhilleus, non è il tema d'icone
<dod> lasci automatic e dai continue sauro
<cristian_c> mistya, figo
<mistya> non è il block number
<dod> quando ha finito dai exit sauro
<mistya> cristian_c, eh.. non s2a1i che bel9l9o s2vegl9ia1rs2i e pa1rl9a1re cos2ì
<akhilleus> non saprei allora cosa dire non sono bravo io
<cristian_c> akhilleus, tu sei nella scheda Widget
<cristian_c> mistya, anche con una tastiera esterna?
<mistya> non ho tastiere esterne su cui provare...
<cristian_c> akhilleus, seleziona la terza scheda
<dod> dopodiche' sauro sempre in terminale una volta chiusa la finestra di installazione dai questo comando  sudo aticonfig --initial
<dod> quando il terminale ha finito...
<sauro> dod: mi dice che rileva un driver fglrx precedente e devo disinstallarlo per poter procedere
<mistya> sto scaricando un live cd per capire se è hw o sw
<cristian_c> mistya, ottimo
<dod> sauro allora se hai gia' disattivato il driver da driver hardware basta che ti rilogghi. devi riavviare la sessione.
<akhilleus> nn so
<dod> e poi dai il comando. e poi procedi.
<akhilleus> nn riesco
<akhilleus> nell'altra c'è il puntatore mouse
<akhilleus> e basta
<cristian_c> akhilleus, in che senso non riesci
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Widget, Colore, Tema di icone, ecc...
<mistya> http://screencloud.net/v/exXz normalmente il num lock è spento o acceso?
<akhilleus> la treza scheda é tema di icone
<cristian_c> mistya, credo spento
<cristian_c> akhilleus, esatto
<mistya> mi sa che il mio si è incantato.. pure se lo premo rimane sempre acceso.. chissà se da terminale...
<akhilleus> quella selezionata é lubuntu box
<cristian_c> mistya, anche da live
<cristian_c> ?
<sauro> dod: ok, ho copiato i comani. eseguo e ci sentiamo dopo.
<cristian_c> akhilleus, io non ho lubuntu box
<mistya> sto scaricando un iso, tra poco ti saprò dire
<cristian_c> akhilleus, l'hai installato tu
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, io ho il tema lubuntu di default
<cristian_c> mistya, non ne hai una già pronta?
<mistya> non a casa.
<akhilleus> quelo selezionato è lubuntu box ti faccio screen
<cristian_c> akhilleus, 12.10?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, l'hai installato tu?
<cristian_c> il tema
<akhilleus> http://imagebin.org/253109
<akhilleus> è 12.10
<cristian_c> akhilleus, l'hai installato tu il tema?
<akhilleus> quale?
<akhilleus> il sistema l'ha installato un tecnico
<akhilleus> ho pagato lui
<cristian_c> lubuntu box
<akhilleus> no io no
<cristian_c> il font non è il massimo della leggibilità :D
<cristian_c> akhilleus, hai pagato un tecnico per installare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> O:O
<cristian_c> lol
<sauro> dod: mi sono riloggato, ma ricevo lostesso errore. nel gestore pachetti trovo questo driver "xserver-xorg-video-radeon" devo eliminare questo?
<dod> no
<akhilleus> si si putroppo si xkè non sto bene di salute,cmq sei gentilissimo grazie
<akhilleus> se il pc ha problemi non importa è inutile ti rompo
<cristian_c> mi dispiace non sapevo
<akhilleus> lasscio così
<dod> lo hai disattivato il driver hardware? prova anche a riavviare..
<akhilleus> nn importa anzi grazi di cuore
<sauro> dod: ok
<cristian_c> akhilleus, /usr/share/icons
<cristian_c> akhilleus, poi vai in lubuntu box
<cristian_c> così risolviamo questa cosa
<akhilleus> ok
<cristian_c> akhilleus, l'icona dovrebbe essere dentro una delle sottocartelle di lubuntu box
<cristian_c> akhilleus, allora tu fai così
<akhilleus> dimmi
<cristian_c> akhilleus, 1) rintracci l'icona
<cristian_c> akhilleus, 2) fatto questo, fai il backup dell'icona
<akhilleus> /usr/share/icons/lubuntu/mimes/48   sembra stare qui ma ha estensione .svg
<cristian_c> akhilleus, 3) scegli un'icona che ti piace
<cristian_c> akhilleus, va bene lo stesso
<cristian_c> akhilleus, 4) la sostituisci a quella esistente, cioè gli dai il nome della vecchia icona
<cristian_c> la sovrascrivi insomma
<cristian_c> lo stesso nome e quella vecchia la cancelli perché è backuppata
<akhilleus> mi dici dove scarico le icone audio?
<akhilleus> un sito
<cristian_c> akhilleus, è pieno di siti
<cristian_c> akhilleus, gnome-look ad esempio
<cristian_c> akhilleus, va bene anche un'icona preesente in altri temi
<akhilleus> grazie
<akhilleus> provo
<cristian_c> akhilleus, basta che faccia parte di un tema di icone
<cristian_c> akhilleus, 5) riavvi la sessione (logout) o il sistema
<cristian_c> akhilleus, dovrebbe cambiare l'immagine per i file audio
<akhilleus> provo gentilissimo
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ovviamente, devi modificare il nome alla nuova icona
<cristian_c> deve avere lo stesso nome di quella vecchia
<cristian_c> e la stessa estensione
<akhilleus> ok
<cristian_c> se è svg, anche quella nuova dev'essere svg
<akhilleus> perfetto provo
<cristian_c> se è png, uguale
<cristian_c> jpg, pure
<cristian_c> ok
<mistya> http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/SL-Series-ThinkPad-Laptops/Problem-with-my-keyboard/td-p/129300 non sono solo!!!!!!!!!!!
<cristian_c> lol
<sauro> dod: allora, installazione a buon fine. ho nuovamente tutti i precedenti settaggi ed effetti speciali, ma il system monitor non mi rileva ancora la scheda ??? questi i ritorni da terminale: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5686418/  ritorno da
<enzotib> ciao robottinosino
<enzotib> qui è per problemi legati a ubuntu, per chiacchiere varie, e anche bash, possiamo parlare su #ubuntu-it-chat
<dod> direct rendering: Yes   sauro   e quindi stai a posto. e riconosce la scheda non leggi? AMD Radeon HD 6400M Series
<dod> ti dice pure che hai opengl in versione 4.2
<robottinosino> ciao! :)
<robottinosino> ehilà ubuntu italia!
<robottinosino> :)
<robottinosino> prima volta qui
<robottinosino> ah ok, va bene.. aggiungo anche questo canale alla lista
<robottinosino> fa ridere che non so come collegarmi ad un altro canale quindi ogni volta spengo e riaccendo
<dod> il system monitor lascialo perdere. ubuntu la vede e la usa.
<dod> non spengere
<dod> -.-
<sauro> dod: si, mi sembra tutto ok. vedrò poi perchè il system monito mi ritorna "n/a". grazie molte per il preizioso supporto.
<dod> il system monitor e' una gui, un programma che potrebbe anzi, e' sicuramente bacato nel tuo caso.
<dod> prego.
<dod> sauro
<dod> se aggiorni il kernel ridai aticonfig --initial
<dod> e se da problemi togli il driver cancellando xorg.conf e dando aticonfig --uninstall per poi reinstallarlo da capo come hai fatto adesso.
<dod> a poi.
<sauro> dod: dovrei aggiornare il kernel? normalmente seguo solo i rilasci della 12.04lts in quanto questa macchina è di produzione.
<dod> sauro non e' che devi, e' che ti puo' arrivare un aggiornamento del kernel insieme agli aggiornamenti
<dod> aggiornamenti di sicurezza normali. ogni tanto arriva qualcosa anche per il kernel.
<dod> e se vedi che qualcosa non va'... sai gia' come fare. messi da hardware driver si aggiustano da soli ma noi li abbiamo messi a mano. d'altronde quelli che propone hardware driver non sono buoni.
<sauro> dod: ok, ho capito. dimmi se e dove posso lasciare un comento positivo per il tuo competente supporto.
<dod> non serve..
<sauro> dod: allora grazie ed alla prossima. ciao.
<dod> ciao
<krabador> dod, non si dice che i driver di "driver aggiuntivi " non sono buoni
<dod> si e' meglio dire che la versione attualmente presente sui repo non e' perfettamente compatibile con il suo modello di vga...
<mettiu> qualcuno sa come installare plug in di keepass su ubuntu?
<enzotib> mettiu, che plugin?
<mettiu> quello per mettere la lingua in italiano e quello per fare la stampa
<mettiu> enzotib,
<Massimoc1995> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> mettiu, ci sono le informazioni sul sito, ma non ho provato
<Massimoc1995> Ho un pc acer 1360 l'hardisk non funzione e vorrei sapere come installarlo su pennina usb
<Massimoc1995> grazie
<mettiu> enzotib, ma sono solo per windows??
<mettiu> o ci sono anche per ubuntu ?
<enzotib> mettiu, non lo so, non c'è scritto, quindi
<Massimoc1995> dovrei installare ubuntu
<Massimoc1995> su acer
<enzotib> Massimoc1995, l'installazione su pendrive è identica a quella su harddisk
<Massimoc1995> come posso
<enzotib> Massimoc1995, dato che la pendrive è vista come un hd
<Massimoc1995> eseguirla
<enzotib> !installazione | Massimoc1995
<ubot-it> Massimoc1995: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Massimoc1995> perchè è molto lento e a poca ram
<enzotib> Massimoc1995, quanta ram?
<Massimoc1995> 256
<Massimoc1995> ram
<Massimoc1995> è un pc vecchio
<Massimoc1995> è un hardisk rovinato da 40 gb
<leosacc> ciao
<enzotib> !alternate | Massimoc1995
<ubot-it> Massimoc1995: Il CD Alternate fornisce installazione testuale e supporta più hardware: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/. A partire da Quantal 12.10 il CD Alternate non è più supportato, per una installazione testuale ti consigliamo di usare la versione Server e poi installare il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop
<enzotib> !minimale | Massimoc1995
<ubot-it> Massimoc1995: Installazione minimale di Ubuntu : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<Massimoc1995> dove posso scaricare la minimale
<Massimoc1995> vrsione di ubuntu
<Massimoc1995> versione
<enzotib> Massimoc1995, segui il link
<Massimoc1995> ok scaricato ora
<Massimoc1995> che devo fare ?
<Massimoc1995> la minimale ha le stesse funzioni dell'altra o no ?
<Massimoc1995> la posso  installare su una pendrive usb
<Massimoc1995> ?
<Massimoc1995> ?
<enzotib> Massimoc1995, ti ho dato un po' di cose da leggere
<enzotib> Massimoc1995, direi che non le hai lette se fai queste domande
<jester-> enzotib: e se perde la vista?
<enzotib> è un problema
<Massimoc1995> ok :)
<Massimoc1995> grazie
<paolo__> salve a tutti ho un problema con la cam, non funziona su skype...posso chiedere qui o altrove?
<enzotib> altrove
<enzotib> paolo__, scherzo :)
<paolo__> tipo?
<paolo__> ah
<paolo__> ok
<paolo__> è un problema di molti ma non sono riuscito a risolverlo......la cam viene rilevata ma non parte
<cristian_c> paolo__, provala con cheese
<paolo__> cristian_c: lo sto scaricando
<cristian_c> paolo__, mi raccomando, dal software center
<paolo__> cristian_c:si funziona
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> visto?
<cristian_c> paolo__, il tuo problema è skype?
<paolo__> si
<cristian_c> va cambiato il lanciatore
<cristian_c> dell'eseguibile
<paolo__> ?
<cristian_c> paolo__, sistema a 64 bit?
<paolo__> 32
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> paolo__, da terminale prova: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<paolo__> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> paolo__, va?
<paolo__> cristian_c:no
<cristian_c> paolo__, resistuisce errore?
<cristian_c> *restituisce
<paolo__> cristian_c: no....non dice niente
<cristian_c> paolo__, puoi postarmi l'output?
<paolo__> comando?
<cristian_c> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<paolo__> cristian_c: con questo comando miparte skype, ma non scrive niente
<cristian_c> paolo__, allora funziona
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> 18:04:31 <paolo__> cristian_c:no
<paolo__> si ma senza cam
<paolo__> cristian_c: parte senza webcam
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> paolo__, uhm, vai nelle opzioni di skype
<paolo__> ci sono....e a dispositivi video ho spuntato AVVIA IL MIO VIDEO AUTOMATICAMENTE..la webcam è rilevata
<cristian_c> paolo__, ok
<cristian_c> paolo__, salva
<cristian_c> paolo__, e poi riavvia skype
<mettiu> non riesco a estrarre .lngx come mai?
<cristian_c> mettiu, che cos'è?
<mettiu> mi dice si è verificato un errore durante l'estrazione del file
<mettiu> è un traduzione da inglese a italiano per un programminmo
<mettiu> kee pass
<mettiu> cristian_c,
<cristian_c> mettiu, non conosco quest'estensione
<mettiu> Cristian, ma conosci keepass?
<Cristian> no
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> paolo__, funza?
<paolo__> cristian_c: grazie ora funziona tutto
<cristian_c> paolo__, ottimo
<paolo__> ciao a tutti
<mettiu> quando mi siblocca una applicazione come faccio a interromperla?
<ugone> mettiu, è un' applicazione grafica o da terminale?
<mettiu> grafica
<cristian_c> mettiu, monitor d sistema e la killi
<ugone> se è grafica apri un terminale e scrivi xkill e ti appare un cursore a crocino che userqai per cliccare chi vuoi uccidere
<cristian_c> ugone, questa mi era sfuggita
<cristian_c> figo
<ugone> ;-) un vero killer non è mai disarmato ;-)
<ugone> cristian_c, click destro annulla il killeraggio
<cristian_c> ugone, wow
<cristian_c> ugone, ho eliminalto il panel
<cristian_c> volevo eliminare l'applicazione
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> *eliminato
<ugone> no in quel caso dovresti eliminarla dal tasto destro
<ugone> riavviando nautilus o il sistema dovrebbe tornare tutto ok
<cristian_c> sì, immagino
<cristian_c> non mi ricordavo
<cristian_c> comunque ho avviato il pannello da terminale, che non è proprio lo stesso
<cristian_c> :D
<ugone> se al comando che hai usato per riavviare il pannello  aggiungi & dovrebbe andare anche senza tener apereto il terminale
<cristian_c> già, ricordo
<cristian_c> no, se lo chiudo, scompare lo stesso
<cristian_c> anche con &
<it-39> buonasera
<alessio> ciao a tutti ho un problema, quando faccio per avviare skype da terminale mi restituisce il seguente output "Errore di segmentazione", ho già provato a disintallare sia da terminale che da synaptic per poi reinstallarlo, ho eliminato tutti i file di configurazione ma niente (non uso nè prelink nè preload)
<alessio> *disinstallare
<cristian_c> alessio, quale skype hai installato?
<alessio> cristian_c, ho provato sia la versione che c'è sull'ubuntu software center (che tra l'altro è la più aggiornata) sia quella sul sito ufficiale
<cristian_c> alessio, fai come ti ha detto onebitxajax allora
<cristian_c> alessio, magari hai aggiunto qualche ppa
<mapreri> alessio: hai prelink installato?
<cristian_c> '(non uso nè prelink nè preload)'
<mapreri> ah, mi è sfuggito :) thx
<alessio> non ho aggiunto nessun ppa, cristian_c
<cristian_c> alessio, uhm
<alessio> mapreri, leggere non fa mai male
<cristian_c> alessio, il guaio è che skype è un programma proprietario
<cristian_c> alessio, se lo lanci da terminale, esce qualche messaggio?
<alessio> cristian_c, già, ne parlavo poco fa con un mio amico
<alessio> cristian_c, solo "Errore di segmentazione"
<cristian_c> alessio, crasha sempre nello stesso punto o in modo causale?
<cristian_c> alessio, lanciandolo da terminale
<alessio> cristian_c, non crasha nemmeno, il problema è che non si avvia proprio
<cristian_c> alessio, il segmentation fault è un crash
<cristian_c> *casuale
<contrabbasso> salve a tutti...sono nuovo del forum e avrei bisogno di una mano per un problema con mozilla
<alessio> cristian_c, vabbè ma una possibile soluzione?? :/
<cristian_c> alessio, voglio vedere che ne pensa onebitxajax della mia idea
<cristian_c> alessio, io proverei il debugging con gdb
<cristian_c> alessio, gdb /usr/bin/skype
<alessio> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5687006/ non va avanti
<cristian_c> alessio, è normale
<alessio> cristian_c, ora?? :/
<cristian_c> alessio, in genere si crea un breakpoint
<cristian_c> ma puoi tranquillamente passare al run
<alessio> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5687044/
<cristian_c> alessio, prova a digitare backtrace
<alessio> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5687061/
<cristian_c> alessio, ok
<cristian_c> alessio, ho una mia ipotesi sul perché crasha
<alessio> cristian_c, dimmi pure
<cristian_c> alessio, come dicevo a onebitxajax, potrebbe esserci un problema con i driver video
<alessio> cristian_c, magari troviamo la soluzione...io uso giornalmente skype, non ne posso fare a meno e reinstallare tutto per un problema con un software è da pazzi
<alessio> cristian_c, rimetto gli open e vedo se funziona?
<cristian_c> alessio, sì
<cristian_c> prova
<alessio> cristian_c, ok, provare non costa :)
<cristian_c> alessio, controlla che tu non abbia installato driver ati presi da qualche sito
<cristian_c> tipo quello di ati
<alessio> cristian_c, eh si ho preso da li i driver
<alessio> 13.3 beta 3
<alessio> crsitan_c, li installo dal gestore di ubuntu??
<cristian_c> alessio, ma li hai già installati?
<alessio> cristian_c, i 13.3 beta 3 li avevo installati già da molto tempo
<alessio> e non mi avevano dato nessun problema con skype
<cristian_c> alessio, magari c'è qualche conflitto con più di un driver installato contemporaneamente
<cristian_c> o qualche aggiornamentpo
<cristian_c> o qualche configurazione residua di driver
<cristian_c> alessio, ora però devo uscire
<alessio> cristian_c, ah ok :( grazie lo steso
<alessio> *stesso
<alessio> provo a fare un po' di pulizia con bleachbit
<alessio> ubuntu tweak
<alessio> e reinstallo i driver, speriamo bene
<cristian_c> non so se basta o vanno rimossi con metodo ad hoc
<Dix78> alessio hai problemi con skype su ubuntu 13.04 se non ho letto male...
<cristian_c> meglio gli open per testare skype
<alessio> tanto per gli open basta che elimino i pacchetti fglrx, poi reinstallo xorg e lo configuro
<andrea1969> buonasera a tutti. sto provando a recuperae
<andrea1969> evo. sto provando a recuperare una micro sd illegibile. ho provato vari metodi ma prima di buttare la memoria ho dato da terminale il comando sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb: mi restituisceil seguente inquietante messaggio. ERRORE IRREVERSIBILE: Impossibile aprire l'unità disco                   Premere qualsiasi tasto per uscire da cfdisk
<enzotib> andrea1969, provato anche con fdisk, sfdisk e parted?
<andrea1969> con gparted non la legge
<andrea1969> enzotib: scusami ma frquento poco la chat..
<andrea1969> enzotib: la memoria era montata sun uno smartphone samsung e temo sia stata completamente rienpita.
<enzotib> andrea1969, il riempimento non significa che diventa illegibile
<andrea1969> enzotib: dicevo con gparted non rileva la memoria. sto provando gli altri con fdisk. non capisco il risultato http://pastebin.com/6JfpcHdy
<Ryccardo> andrea1969: samsung… symbian, per caso?
<andrea1969> enzotib: per rispondere alla tua domanda oramai i dati credo siano andati dato che ho provato con linu, mac e windows...samsung android
<andrea1969> Ryccardo: samsung android
<Ryccardo> andrea1969: ah no, peccato (symbian e WP7 possono mettere una codifica che non fà nemmeno apparire la scheda in altri lettori)
<andrea1969> Ryccardo: ho provato a formattare dal cellulare. sembrebbe protetto..
<andrea1969> enzotib: questo e' il risultato de sfdisk http://pastebin.com/d0hPbfZu
<andrea1969> enzotib: questo e' il risultato de sfdisk http://pastebin.com/d0hPbfZu
<andrea1969> enzotib: questo e' il risultato del sfdisk http://pastebin.com/d0hPbfZu
<andrea1969> enzotib: questo e' il risultato del sfdisk  http://pastebin.com/d0hPbfZu
<andrea1969> enzotib: questo e' il risultato del sfdisk  http://pastebin.com/d0hPbfZu
<andrea1969> enzotib: scusami ma scorrendo il terminale sembrava non aver preso l'invio..
<alessio> Dix78, esatto
<fran96> salve
<fran96> c'è qualcuno
<mapreri> !qualcuno | fran96
<ubot-it> fran96: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fran96> okok... dunque io una volta usavo ubuntu insieme a windows vista.. mi sembra lo installai tramite wubi... in dual boot cioè quando accendevo il pc sceglievo quale usare... dopo averlo eliminato,  ora lo sto riscaricando ma mi scarica l'immagine iso? perchè? come funziona?
<fran96> la monto con daemons tools e poi?
<enzotib> !usbwin | fran96
<ubot-it> fran96: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<enzotib> !installazione | fran96
<ubot-it> fran96: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<enzotib> fran96, evita wubi e daemon tools
<andrea1969> enzotib: grazie lo stesso.
<fran96> capito grazie... ma se invece mi faccio spedire il cd? si paga?
<enzotib> fran96, si paga la spedizione,
<Ryccardo> non ti conviene registrartelo tu?
<fran96> eh si ma prima era molto piu semplice.. ora mi sono scaricato l'immagine iso, faccio quello detto da ubot-it , cioè metto la pennetta usb e lancio in programma.. cosi me la trasferisce sulla pennetta poi?
<Ryccardo> oddio
<Ryccardo> se vuoi un cd è sempre "scarica iso e masterizzala"
<enzotib> fran96, poi riavvi il pc con la pendrive inserita
<andrea1969> fran96: il mio suggerimento é di utilizzare questa guida per creare una usb avviabile http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1025&Itemid=33. una volta predisposta ti tornera' utile per altre cose.
<enzotib> fran96, dopo esserti assicurato che il bios avvii prima la pendrive
<enzotib> andrea1969, grazie no
<enzotib> andrea1969, non linkare guide non ufficiali, le abbiamo già le guide
<andrea1969> enzotib: volevo essere utile. ..in ogni caso ci sona anche dei filmati. sono ben fatte e semplici da utilizzare anche per non addetti ai lavori. proprio nello spsirito di linux..
<enzotib> andrea1969, qui non gradiamo queste guide
<enzotib> se uno le vuole se le cerca da sole su internet
<Ryccardo> e non viene su irc :p
<fran96> quindi riavvio il pc con la pendrive poiu
<Ryccardo> e poi… vedi il menu di avvio
<enzotib> poi fai l'installazione
<Ryccardo> come se avessi fatto il cd
<enzotib> !installazione | fran96
<ubot-it> fran96: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Ryccardo> ti fa scegliere la lingua, premi invio al menu e parte
<Ryccardo> dopo qualche minuto  vedi l'installazione… da lì in poi è guidata
<fran96> ok ma poi come farò? una volta installato accenderò il pc è vedro se scegliere windows vista o ubuntu?
<fran96> cioè mica mi si toglie w.vista
<fran96> ?
<andrea1969> enzotib: va bene. buona serata.
<Ryccardo> c'è l'opzione per ridimensionare la partizione di windows e fare dual boot
<Ryccardo> poi ovviamente se vuoi c'è anche l'opzione solo ubuntu
<fran96> okok grazie.. ma c'è il problema...
<fran96> pennetta usb da 4gb
<fran96> vale a dire mi comprerò un cd domani.. vabe!!
<Ryccardo> l'iso è da tipo 800 mega
<fran96> c'è scritto sulla guida spazio necessario 8gig in su ... forse si son sbagliati ora vedo
<fran96> grz mille cmq
<Ryccardo> sarà l'iso del dvd
<fran96> grz mille x altri problemi torno
<fran96> arrivederci
<Ryccardo> ciapp
<leosacc> notte a tutti
<fran96> salve
<fran96> eccomi tornato
<fran96> con programma universal ho trasferito l'immagine sul usb e mi ha estratto tutto.. ora cosa devo fare?
<Ryccardo> ehmm… che programma, scusa?
<Ryccardo> perchè se hai genericamente estratto l'iso non è avviabile
<fran96> mi aveva detto ubot-it che con quel programma praticamente dovevo mettere l'iso e mettere la pennetta usb
<fran96> @ubo-it
<fran96> la pennetta ora ha preso il nome di install-ubuntu
<Ryccardo> ah, visto
<Ryccardo> riavvia il pc con la chiavetta inserita, se parte comunque windows leggi attentamente se all'avvio c'è una scritta del tipo (tasto blablabla -> boot menu) e premilo
<fran96> infatti l'avevo riavviato ma nn mi era comparso nnt
<fran96> quindi dovrei vedere se c'è una scritta boot
<fran96> qualcosa
<fran96> adesso torno
<Ryccardo> fran96:
<Ryccardo> se non dice niente, spesso è tab o f8
<Ryccardo> ma non è una cosa standard
<URUS> notte a tutti
<Crysso> ciao a tutti
<Crysso> non riesco a crearedei collegamenti sul desktop
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-31
<akis24> giorno
<Guest45507> Ciao, qualcuno saprebbe dirmi cilindri settori tracce ecc.ecc di un WD 500 Scorpio blue che testdisk lo vede come 2 tera quando è da 500 Gb???
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Guest45507, hai controllato sul sito ufficiale?
<Guest45507> sono giorni che provo ma ho trovato solo  il numero di settori......
<Guest45507> non voglio recuperare nulla, vorrei solo recuperare il disco....
<cristian_c> Guest45507, ma quando si è verificato il problema?
<cristian_c> È accaduto qualcosa?
<Guest45507> non sò nulla, il disco non è mio,era un disco aziendale e potrebbe anche essere criptato, ma non interessa il contenuto,è stato regalato alla moglie di un amico insieme ad un portatile fuori uso
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Guest45507, puoi linkare la pagina del prodotto?
<enzotib> ma perché testdisk, se non ti interessano i dati, hai provato con GParted se e come lo vede?
<Guest45507> il bios lo vede, quindi dovrebbe essere recuperabile ma ancora non sono riuscito
<Guest45507> gparted lo vede come 2 tera pure lui ma non riesce a fare nulla.
<ExPBoy> Guest45507,  controlla da qui  http://www.wdc.com/it/products/products.aspx?id=770
<ExPBoy> sicuro del modello del disco?
<Guest45507> porca vacca ce l'ho davanti agli occhi WD 500 bevt 500 GB
<ExPBoy> lascia in pace i bovini e controlla sul sito
<cristian_c> settori , tracce
<cristian_c> <Guest45507> Ciao, qualcuno saprebbe dirmi cilindri settori tracce ecc.ecc di un WD 500 Scorpio blue che testdisk lo vede come 2 tera quando è da 500 Gb???
<ExPBoy> di solito c'è una etichetta sul disco con le caratteristiche
<Guest45507> vero..ci sono i settori che corrispondono a quelli che ho trovato, ma solo quelli
<Guest45507> la prima foto, è lui..  http://forum.notebookreview.com/hardware-components-aftermarket-upgrades/307430-western-digital-scorpio-blue-wd5000bevt-500gb-2-5-hdd-review-benchmarks.html
<cristian_c> io non trovo neanche il modello sul sito
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> wd5000bevt
<ExPBoy> eh magari vedi in supporto tipo qui e formatta con la loro utility  http://wdc-it.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/search/1/a_id/6406/c/130/p/227,295
<Guest45507> non è che essendo sata 3 non lo vede giusto??
<cristian_c> ho trovato il pdf
<Guest45507> grazie, ma è solo "esclusivamente per windows" ed io windows l'ho elimito da tempo....... :-)
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> fatto male
<enzotib> http://datacent.com/datarecovery/hdd/western_digital/WD5000BEVT-11ZAT0
<cristian_c> 976773168
<enzotib> shows up with wrong S/N (...) or capacity
<cristian_c> user sectors per drive
<enzotib> At the moment it is not possible to fix this kind of problem at home. It is quite a complicated job and requires use of specialized expensive equipment and deep knowledge of hard drive design and data recovery technology to repair the firmware
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> http://www.wdc.com/wdproducts/library/SpecSheet/ENG/2879-701278.pdf
<ExPBoy> che sia per quello che l'hanno regalato?
<Guest45507> può essere, comunque ci riprovo  per un pò di tempo poi lo cestino.... Grazie comunque a tutti, ciao
<walter1964> Salve , sono nuovo del mondo Ubuntu.Ho già installato senza problemi Ubuntu su un pc ma su questo che sto scrivando ( ASUS EEEPC 1201ha )la lucina del wifi non si spegne,funziona il wireless ma rimane accesa lal luce. Il wireless è sempre acceso?
<akis24> walter1964: suppongo sia acceso specie se funziona ovvio
<walter1964> Grazie della cortese risposta!Ma se faccio FN-F2 il pc mi  spunta "wireless abilita" e mi spariscono le reti wi-fi disponibili.Scusa non sono stato chiaro!
<akis24> walter1964:  evidentemente in quel modo viene spento
<ExPBoy> e se lo ripremi si riaccende?
<walter1964> Il mio dubbio rimane se devo viaggiare in aereo.Lì purtroppo tutti i device devono essere " NO WIRELESS". C'è un modo per capire se il mio wireless è spento?Con qualche comendo?
<walter1964> Scusa EXpBoy! Sì sì se premo e ripremo si accende e si spegne il wireless come in windows, solo la luce rimane accesa!
<akis24> walter1964: quando ti dice " wireless abilita " è spento lo vedi perche' spariscono le reti e comunque in aereo andrebbe spento del tutto
<walter1964> Ok grazie! Posso porvi un altro quesito, purtroppo nei vari canali non ho trovato risposta.
<akis24> walter1964:  poni
<walter1964> Allora : vecchio pc (10 anni) Hp ,ho installato UBUNTU PERFETTO COME NUOVO!!!! L' unico problema che ho con il print server attaccato al mio modem-router che non ne vuole sapere di far funzionare la stampante.Se attacco la stampante al pc diretta è perfetta.Se faccio installa stampante di rete UBUNTU vede tutto : Stampante print server indirizzo IP ma la stampa si ferma a meta e basta.
<akis24> walter1964: non saprei aiutarti in questo
<cristian_c> walter1964, il router non ha supporto al print server?
<cristian_c> di default
<walter1964> Ciao cristian! Il print server con windows funziona bene, ma anche con UBUNTU sembra vada , ma si blocca.E' proprio il print server che blocca tutto con UBUNTU
<cristian_c> walter1964, io parlo del router
<walter1964> Si scusa, si credo di sì ,se con windows va credo di sì...
<cristian_c> walter1964, quindi non devi collegare nulla al router?
<walter1964> Il print server è attaccato al mio modem-router attraverso LAN , e via LAN dai vari PC che ho in casa dò il comando di stampa.E' corretto?
<cristian_c> walter1964, quindi non ha il supporto al print server?
<cristian_c> ma devi collegarne uno esterno
<walter1964> Io credo che il print-server venga visto solo come indirizzo IP 192.168.2.104 e poi ci pensi lui a far transitare le info alla stampante via USB.Il mio print server è lì da qualche anno e stampa perfettamente con windows.
<fray_> Problema installazione
<fray_> chi mi aiuta
<fray_> ???
<ExPBoy> fray_, esponi il òproblema
<ExPBoy> chi sa e può ti aiuta
<cristian_c> walter1964, non si capisce bene qual'è la situazione?
<cristian_c> walter1964, puoi chiarire il dubbio?
<cristian_c> *.
<fray_> Ho scaricato l'ISO di kubuntu e masterizzato il dvd
<fray_> ma nel momento di installarlo il pc  fa partire l'installazione ma poi si ferma con pagina ms-dos su A:/ e stop
<cristian_c> floppy drive?
<walter1964> Perdonami non sono molto bravo con ' ste chat! Ho un modem-router al quale ho attaccato un print-server TPLINK via LAN. A questo c'è la stampante attaccata via usb.Windows va stampa. UBUNTU si ferma a metà.
<fray_> lo legge come un floppy ma è un dvd
<cristian_c> walter1964, quindi vuoi per forza usare il print server esterno?
<fray_> il pc è un portatile non ha l'uscita floppy
<walter1964> Mi sarebbe molto comodo, ho 3 PC in casa e stampiamo parecchio.Avere la stampante fuori dalle .......  lontana è comodo!
<cristian_c> walter1964, ma io infatti parlavo del supporto del router
<cristian_c> al print server
<walter1964> Ok , si il router supporta il print-server, è questo quello che intendevi?
<cristian_c> fray_, stesso problema anche in live?
<cristian_c> walter1964, sì, senza usarne uno esterno
<cristian_c> dipende dal router
<fray_> in live? spiegati meglio....scusa...
<cristian_c> fray_, senza installarlo, in modalità live
<walter1964> Ma è strano sia il router , perchè con windows funziona tutto?
<fray_> in modalità live si blocca a metà
<cristian_c> walter1964, ma infatti chiedevo se avevi necessità
<cristian_c> fray_, quindi, stesso problema
<cristian_c> ?
<fray_> si
<cristian_c> fray_, in quale punto?
<cristian_c> si ferma
<walter1964> Vedo che il rpoblema dei print-server è comune ,nel forum ubuntu si parla molto del problema.
<cristian_c> walter1964, sì, ma io avevo ad esempio un router col print server
<cristian_c> per questo chiedevo
<fray_> praticamente all'inizio...
<walter1964> No io no è esterno al modem-router sono 2 cose distinte
<cristian_c> walter1964, infatti domandavo se avevi necessità di usare per forza quello esterno
<cristian_c> ma non spieghi questo
<fray_> mi fa scegliere cosa voglio installare poi parte l'installazione e poi si blocca con mess di errore
<cristian_c> fray_, sto parlando della live
<walter1964> Perdonami non sono bravissimo con 'ste robe, e poi ho una certa età...
<cristian_c> lol
<walter1964> Scusa cristian, posso porre altro quesito?
<cristian_c> walter1964, certo
<cristian_c> walter1964, però se chiarissi anche quell'altro, sarebbe pure meglio XD
<walter1964> Grazie mille! In questo PC ASUS EEEPC 1201Ha ho l' audio che va a tratti,con qualsiasi fonte: YOU TUBE, chiavetta MP3 , SKYPE , cosa può essere?
<cristian_c> walter1964, altoparlanti integrati?
<walter1964> Sì
<cristian_c> walter1964, fatta la prova con cuffie e casse esterne?
<walter1964> Interessante ! No
<cristian_c> walter1964, prova
<walter1964> appena provato stessa cosa
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> con cuffie?
<walter1964> Funziona a scatti anche con cuffia
<cristian_c> quindi hai provato con speaker interno e cuffia, giusto?
<walter1964> Cerco di spiegare come ho attaccato. MODEM-ROUTER , in una LAN ho messo il print-server TPlink al quale è attaccata la stampante via USB.Le altre prese lan funzionano per gli altri pc. Ci sono riuscito ad essere chiaro?
<cristian_c> walter1964, sì, però non hai risposto alla domanda precedente
<walter1964> Sì ho provato con : CUFFIA , speaker interni, speaker esterni alimentati via USB , stesso problema
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> walter1964, fatta la prova con cuffie e casse esterne?
<cristian_c> <walter1964> Interessante ! No
<walter1964> Sì
<cristian_c> pensavo l'avessi fatto ora
<cristian_c> dunque, se ho capito bene, l'audio va a scatti a prescindere dal'uscita di destinazione
<walter1964> Ho provato con tutte queste connessioni : cuffie, speaker interni, speaker esterni alimentati via USB, si l' ho fatto in questo momento e you tube si sente a scatti come sempre
<cristian_c> walter1964, con quale ubuntu?
<walter1964> Qui ho xubuntu l' ultimo ,l'ho appena installato e va benissimo!
<cristian_c> sì, ma quale rilascio?
<cristian_c> il 13.10?
<cristian_c> *-
<walter1964> Vai sul difficile,sì proprio 13.10
<cristian_c> ?
<walter1964> Mi sono collegato a questo sito e ha fatto tutto da solo,ha scaricato la versione 13.10
<cristian_c> walter1964, apri un terminale
<walter1964> ok
<radioiaaneg> salve a tutti
<walter1964> aperto
<radioiaaneg> c'è qualche esperto di audio su linux?
<calimero8282> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> walter1964, digita: aplay -l
<cristian_c> walter1964, e posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | radioiaaneg
<ubot-it> radioiaaneg: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<calimero8282> con puppylinux sono riuscito a inserire il file xorg.conf per mettere il vesa, solo che al riavvio del pc è comparsa una finestra d'errore : xserver-xorg-core 2:1.14.5-1 ubuntu2 saucy1
<walter1964> non succede nulla mi dice comando non trovato
<cristian_c> walter1964, posta lo stesso su pastebin
<calimero8282> Xorg crashed with sigabrt
<cristian_c> con il comando incluso
<radioiaaneg> vorrei sapere se è possibile usare una daw tipo linux multi media studio con jack e scheda audio usb tenendo aperto ed attivo l'audio di sistema utilizzando pulse audio e scheda audio integrata ?
<cristian_c> radioiaaneg, beh, non sono un esperto
<cristian_c> radioiaaneg, hai provato a guardare nella guida di senbee se è possibile utilizzare più schede contemporaneamente
<cristian_c> onestamente non mi ricordo
<cristian_c> *?
<radioiaaneg> non la conosco
<cristian_c> radioiaaneg, se cerchi sul web la trovi facilmente
<cristian_c> è ben  fatta
<walter1964> Io l' ho incollato su paste bin per fartelo avere cosa faccio?
<radioiaaneg> ok grazie dò subito un occhiata
<cristian_c> !paste | walter1964
<ubot-it> walter1964: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<walter1964> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7184060/
<radioiaaneg> ho trovato un blog "senbee fare musica sul serio"su googleplus"
<radioiaaneg> è ad invito
<cristian_c> radioiaaneg, ha un sito con le guide: stefanodroghetti
<cristian_c> senza invito
<radioiaaneg> ok
<cristian_c> walter1964, hai sbagliato a digitare il comando
<calimero8282> cos'è sigabrt?
<radioiaaneg> si il nome lo conoscevo già
<radioiaaneg> sono già passatodi li in assato
<radioiaaneg> passato
<radioiaaneg> grazie e buon proseguimento
<cristian_c> radioiaaneg, ottimo, allora troverai sicuro la guida alla produzione musicale
<cristian_c> radioiaaneg, le guide esterne sono da evitare a parte questi casi particolari
<cristian_c> in cui le guide sono molte curate
<cristian_c> *molto
<radioiaaneg> grazie cristian
<radioiaaneg> l'esperienza me lo avevafatto sospettare
<walter1964> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7184068/
<radioiaaneg> spesso le guide postinstallazione
<radioiaaneg> mi hanno creato deicasini
<cristian_c> scheda 0: MID [HDA Intel MID], dispositivo 0: ALC269 Analog [ALC269 Analog]
<cristian_c> radioiaaneg, ci credo
<cristian_c> radioiaaneg, il wiki di ubuntu è la strada maestra
<cristian_c> :)
<radioiaaneg> ottimo a sapersi
<radioiaaneg> il  fatto è ho deviso di passare alinux definitivamente per la produzione audio
<radioiaaneg> avendo capito che gli strumenti professionali ci sono
<walter1964> Ora è corretto?
<radioiaaneg> le perifericheaudio vengono riconosciute
<radioiaaneg> ilsoftware serio esiste anche gratuito
<radioiaaneg> madevo capirecome farle funzionare tutte insieme
<radioiaaneg> vabbe grazie tante comunque e a presto
<cristian_c> radioiaaneg, io consiglio un periodo di transizione
<cristian_c> per abituarti
<cristian_c> walter1964, sì, è corretto
<cristian_c> walter1964, sto cercando
<cristian_c> walter1964, sulla 12.04 stesso problema?
<cristian_c> walter1964, e in live?
<cristian_c> sempre 13.10
<walter1964> Non ho provato altre versioni, nè tantomeno in live ( non so cosa voglia dire ,purtroppo...)
<cristian_c> walter1964, la modalità live, senza installarlo
<xubuntu324> ubottu... thank you
<cristian_c> ?
<walter1964> Ho installato tutto subito.Con windows andava a calci.....
<shadow91> ciao  a  volte  mi  kapita  ke   i  simboli  della  tastiera  sono   sballati   e  altre  volte   va  bene   e' normale?
<cristian_c> walter1964, male, è sempre bene provar eprima in live
<cristian_c> prima di installare l'so
<cristian_c> !kappa | shadow91
<ubot-it> shadow91: www.nokappa.it
<xubuntu324> ciao ragazzi
<walter1964> Sì hai ragione , ma era diventato invivibile con windows e mi sono arrabbiato....
<shadow91> cristian_c:   va  bene  non  usero'  piu'  la  k   cosa  posso fare x  risolvere  il  problema?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> shadow91, questa cosa è strana
<cristian_c> sopratutto perché dici che viene e va
<cristian_c> shadow91, anche in live riscontri lo stesso problema?
<shadow91> in  live  beh  non  ci  ho  provato
<cristian_c> shadow91, sarebbe da provare :)
<shadow91> cristian_c:   poi  provero'
<gian> ciao, qualcuno di voi è riuscito a superare lo scoglio di silverlight?
<cristian_c> gian, provato con pipelight?
<walter1964> Ok, grazie mille cristian del tempo che mi hai concesso, sei stato molto gentile ma ora devo andare.Saluti anche tutti gli utenti che sono collegati
<cristian_c> walter1964, ciao
<gian> cristian_c, lo trovo come script in firefox o lo installo tramite apt?
<cristian_c> gian, segui la guida sul wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> gian, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<gian> cristian_c, ok, thanks
<calimero82828> cristian_c:  senti ho fatto bene ad inserire xorg.conf con puppylinux?
<cristian_c> !buntu | calimero82828
<ubot-it> calimero82828: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<calimero82828> ma io ho lubuntu
<calimero82828> sto usando lubuntu, ho usato puppylinux in ram per inserire xorg.conf
<cristian_c> calimero82828, finora non ha fatto alcun riferimento a ubuntu
<cristian_c> e non ho capito che c'entra puppy
<calimero82828> perchè non riuscivo a inserire xorg.conf, visto che la scheda video non mi partiva
<calimero82828> e tutte le guide che ho trovato parlavano di aprire una console tty sul desktop
<calimero82828> ora ho lubuntu 13.10
<cristian_c> il punto è che non si capisce cosa c'entra puppy
<calimero82828> ti spiego meglio
<calimero82828> ho installato lubuntu su sda1, solo che per farlo partire dovevo creare xorg.conf
<calimero82828> non ci riuscivo perchè la scheda video sis non mi permetteva di entrare nel desktop
<calimero82828> allora ho pensato
<calimero82828> entro con puppylinux in ram e inserisco manualmente xorg.conf in sda1 nella cartella etc7x11
<calimero82828> etc/x11
<calimero82828> capito ora?
<cristian_c> calimero82828, non è meglio fare questo lavoro con la live di lubuntu?'
<calimero82828> no perchè la live non parte
<cristian_c> anche perché qui si da supporto a ubuntu, mica a puppy
<calimero82828> la sis non mi permette di usare il desktop
<cristian_c> non parte neanche la live?
<calimero82828> no
<cristian_c> calimero82828, e come hai fatto a installare lubuntu?
<calimero82828> con la minimal iso
<cristian_c> uhm
<calimero82828> tutto text
<cristian_c> calimero82828, che live è?
<calimero82828> lubuntu 13.10
<cristian_c> di lubuntu?
<calimero82828> si lubuntu
<cristian_c> calimero82828, allora, prova con la 12.04
<calimero82828> sto con il portatile
<cristian_c> che ha il supporto a kernel non pae
<calimero82828> ah quindi non va bene quella che ho installato?
<cristian_c> calimero82828, può andare bene
<cristian_c> ma io sto parlando della live
<cristian_c> la live della 12.04
<calimero82828> ah tu dici di vedere se la live funziona
<calimero82828> così se va tolgo questa e installo la 12.04?
<cristian_c> calimero82828, no, che puoi eseguire l'operazione con una live della 12.04
<cristian_c> visto che la 13.10 supporta soltanto i kernel pae
<cristian_c> calimero82828, la 13.10 va anche bene
<calimero82828> eh ma io già ho fatto il file xorg.conf
<cristian_c> sto parlando dell'operazione che vorresti fare con puppy
<cristian_c> appunto
<calimero82828> già l ho fatta
<calimero82828> se no non stavo qua
<cristian_c> qundi qual è il problema?
<cristian_c> +i
<calimero82828> non avrei mai potuto usufruire di lubuntu
<calimero82828> che appena è partito
<calimero82828> c'è una finestra di errore
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> allora l'operazione non ha funzionato
<cristian_c> calimero82828, scusa, ma perché non segui la guida sul wiki di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ce n'è una apposita per questi casi
<calimero82828> perchè non va bene per questo pc
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> hai provato?
<calimero82828> le guide partono con usare la shell
<calimero82828> si
<calimero82828> ma come faccio a usare la shell
<cristian_c> calimero82828, cos'hai fatto?
<calimero82828> allora ho fatto prima partire il grub
<cristian_c> che c'entra il grub?
<cristian_c> O.o
<calimero82828> eh perchè come facevo a far prtire la shell se il desktop non mi parte?
<cristian_c> ma che c'entra con la guida?
<cristian_c> wiki
<calimero82828> perchè la guida parte con far partire una shell tty
<calimero82828> se io non posso usare il desktop
<calimero82828> come potevo fare?
<cristian_c> calimero82828, non lo trovo. dove di preciso?=
<cristian_c> *D
<calimero82828> aspè
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<cristian_c> non vedo nulla di ciò, sarò cieco
<cristian_c> Lubuntu e Xubuntu hanno offerto una versione PAE e non-PAE fino alla versione 12.04, ma dalla versione 12.10 solo le versioni PAE sono mantenute.
<calimero82828> ma io non ho seguito questa guida
<calimero82828> sempre wiki di ubntu
<calimero82828> aspè la torvo
<calimero82828> trovo
<cristian_c> calimero82828, stavo parlando della guida a fakepae
<cristian_c> se segui per i cavoli tuoi...
<LoZioNe> Buongiorno a tutti
<calimero82828> ma io ho usato la guida per installazione minimale, sempre dai wiki, mica per cavoli miei
<cristian_c> calimero82828, bene, appurato che non hai seguito la guida giusta per queste cose
<cristian_c> ora sai quale devi seguire
<calimero82828> quindi rifaccio tutto e leggo questa guida che hai linkato?
<cristian_c> calimero82828, leggi la guida
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<calimero82828> ok grazie
<calimero82828> un ultima cosa cristian_c , nell installazione minimale conviene che scelgo lubuntu minimal giusto?  così dopo posso aggiungerci il file xorg secondo la guida hardaware sis presente nel wiki
<calimero82828> e dopo installo lxde
<cristian_c> calimero82828, quale metodo segui?
<calimero82828> quello che m hai detto
<calimero82828> nell guida dice di non istallare un ambiente desktop
<cristian_c> calimero82828, nella guida ci sono varie alternative
<calimero82828> Seguire la guida CD minimale utilizzando l'immagine non-PAE 12.04 mini ISO senza però installare l'ambiente desktop. Quando l'installazione sarà completa riavviare il computer. Il comando:
<cristian_c> quale hai scelto?
<cristian_c> la 1?
<cristian_c> calimero82828, io fossi in te, proverei così
<cristian_c> senza fare altro, ma attenendoti alla guida
<cristian_c> poi si può sempre cambiare
<calimero82828> ma quindi il mio acer ha un processore pentium m?
<cristian_c> calimero82828, non saprei, ma la guida si riferisce ai pc con supporto non pae
<cristian_c> e quelli vecchi non dovrebbero averlo
<cristian_c> il supporto ai kernel pae (ecco perché non bootano)
<cristian_c> dalla 12.10 in poi
<LoZioNe> problema Spam (pubblicità varie e offerte) su Kontact come bloccarle? Ho inserito anche dei filtri senza risultati
<calimero82828> scusami cristian_c  ma se l installazione è avvenuta e presenta solo problemi per quel che riguarda il video, perchè devo eseguire questa guida?
<calimero82828> il kernel non mi da problemi, l'unico è quello che riguarda questa stramaledetta sis
<walter1964> cristian-c ci sei ?
<walter1964> Perdonami cristian_c ma mi ero disconnesso, ci sei?
<calimero82828> cristian_c:  io avevo seguito questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti il capitolo 12 solo che nel 1 punto dice che bisognava apreire una console tty
<walter1964> Come posso indicare ad altri come risolvere un piccolo problema che avevo con l'audio? ( Può essere d'aiuto ad altre persone)
<davide_> audio con skype
<walter1964> Salve, qualcuno può spiegarmi come si può rendere definitive le impostazioni su " GStreamer-properties"?
<walter1964> ?
<fabio_> salve
<fabio_> avrei un problema con  ubuntu 13.10
<fabio_> non si spegne
<fabio_> quando si spegne o c'è un trattino con schermata nera o la scritta di ubuntu con i pallini
<fabio_> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<fabio_> quando si spegne ubuntu 13.10o c'è un trattino con schermata nera o la scritta di ubuntu con i pallini
<walter1964> fabio mi sa che nessuno ci rsponde...
<fabio_> e va beh..
<walter1964> pazienza.... ciao!
<fabio_> ciao!
<walter1964> p.s. comunque non sapevo aiutarti sono nuovo di ubuntu ....
<nikita_> ragazzi ho un problema con le opzioni di risparmio energetico; ho imposto di non fare niente quando chiudo il coperchio del mio notebook, ma ogni volta che lo faccio la rete si disconnette, come mai?
<radioiaaneg> salve atutti, qualcuna sa dirmi come fare ad abilitare dbus su jack?
<radioiaaneg> ho scoperto che di default è disabilitato
<michele__> ciao dove posso scaricare Ubuntu 10.10?
<michele__> scusate... non capisco come funziona la chat... a chi bisogna chiedere?
<krabador> michele__, in base all'hardware che hai, non ti conviene
<krabador> installare una versione cosi' vecchia
<michele__> ciao ...krabador, grazie di esistere, leggevo che la versione Kubuntu potrebbe funzionare correttamente per un pentium4... confermi?
<michele__> 3 Gb di ram, CPU 2.60 Ghz
<krabador> michele__, con quella ram, l'esperienza puo' essere sufficiente, ma ti consiglio di provare
<michele__> va bene... grazie
<krabador> kubuntu e ubuntu, sono quelle piu' pesanti, sebbene i requisiti minimi non siano alti, non significa che l'esperienza, con una cpu datata, ma supportata, sia paragonabile alle ultime generazioni
<krabador> mibofra, che pentium 4, di preciso?
<krabador> michele__, xubuntu e lubuntu , sono piu' indicate per macchine piu' datate
<michele__> per far partire xubuntu da USB è suficiente copiare il file che sto scaricando? (xubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso)
<krabador> michele__, no
<krabador> michele__, per la usb ci vuole un software specifico
<krabador> michele__, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> questo, se sei su win
<krabador> se vuoi invece masterizzare il file iso su supporto ottico, segui quest'altro link
<krabador> !iso | michele__
<ubot-it> michele__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<michele__> krabador... grazie ancora
<krabador> di niente
<Victor__> Salve. Ho installato ubuntu 13.10 su un vecchio pc. L'installazione è andata bene ma al primo avvio mi è comparso sullo schermo "input not supported" e così per i successivi e innumerevoli avvii. Che devo fare?
<luisa_> ho un problema con il touchpad del mio acer travelmate, ma non capisco niente delle soluzioni proposte nel forum, qualcuno è disposto ad aiutarmi passo per passo? grazie! :D
<luisa_> help per un supporto per sistemare il touchpad, non riesco a capire/applicare le soluzioni proposte nel forum. qualcuno mi può aiutare passo per passo?
<JimboJambo> Ciao, qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare ad attivare l'accelerometro che ho nel computer da ubuntu 13.10?
<silvietta> Ciao, io ho questo problemino qui.. ho scaricato da poco ubuntu 12.4 LTS 32 bit ma non riesco a vedere la mia connessione wi fi di casa. ho scoperto che bisogna installare Network-manager, io l'ho scaricato e mi dà anche "installato" se vado sotto ubuntu software, ma poi non so come aprirlo.. ho lo stesso problema con skype, scaricato, installato ma poi da dove lo apro?! l'unico che è andato a buon fine è stato VLC che è ap
<JimboJambo> silvietta, ci sono vari modi per lanciare i programmi. Spesso li trovi dove il tuo ambiente grafico vuole farteli trovare
<pinil> ciao
<JimboJambo> altrimenti in maniera molto più generale potresti lanciarli dal terminale, scrivendo vlc se vuoi lanciare vlc, NetworkManager, o skype
<JimboJambo> silvietta, se sai come arrivare al terminale se a buon punto
<JimboJambo> sei*
<pinil> da qualche mese ho installato ubuntu sul pc di un amico (pc dal quale sto scrivendo). Ora vorrebbe giocare a poker online, ma il sito people poker non supporta linux con il client (ho provato ad installarlo con wine ma da un errore), mentre la versione web non la carica per problemi di plugin..avete qualche idea?mi spiacerebbe dover rimetterli windows
<JimboJambo> Qualcuno sa come accendere l'accelerometro?
<silvietta> JimboJambo.. non so cosa sia il terminale..  fammici arrivare tu a buon punto per favore
<silvietta> perchè non so come interpretare la tua prima frase sul mio ambiente grafico.......
<JimboJambo> silvietta, il terminale è il metodo di input più brutto esteticamente che tu possa trovare, è una finestra,nera o bianco con una scritta in alto a sinistra con il nome del tuo account il simbolo del dollaro e il carrello che lampeggia. sta aspettando che tu gli comandi qualcosa. Il computer, e linux in primo luogo, è una macchina che esegue i tuoi calcoli.
<JimboJambo> cerca un menù delle applicazioni sul tuo desktop
<JimboJambo> o anche con il testo destro
<JimboJambo> linux è un insieme di programmi scritti da persone diverse che collaborano gratuitamente all'esecuzione di qualunque cosa (ormai)
<silvietta> sinceramente non so assolutamente di cosa parli.. ma proverò con questo paio di indicazioni a trovare il mio terminal
<JimboJambo> l'ambiente grafico è un programma che ti permette di gestire graficamente i programmi del pc, le preferenze e molte altre cose. Probabilmente i primi tempi penserai che il sistema operativo sia l'ambiente grafico.
<silvietta> ti ringrazio
<JimboJambo> è l'ambiente grafico che ti fa vedere le icone dei programmi
<JimboJambo> silvietta, scusami se non sono stato risolutore.. ma anche tu.. applicatici ahahah
<silvietta> ah!! quindi posso cercare banalmente ambiente grafico ubuntu download?! (inizio a capire)
<silvietta> ahahah... ignoro totalmente tutto, posso applicarmi se ho almeno qualche indizio e forse ho capito..
<JimboJambo> sivietta, scusami ancora, l'ambiente grafico non è che ti fa vedere le icone dei programmi
<JimboJambo> è quel programma adibito all visualizzazione colorata e user-friendly
<JimboJambo> del tuo linux
<JimboJambo> altrimenti se vuoi vedere linux prova a schiacciare ctrl+alt+f1... quello è un terminale, a cui nessuno ha associato un ambiente grafico
<JimboJambo> aspetta però non farlo
<silvietta> beh se ci vuole io lo scarico e inizio capirci qualcosa di più... ma mi piace anche questa cosa del terminale, nella disperazione proverò anche quello
<JimboJambo> per tornare indietro dovrai schiacciare ctrl+alt+f7
<JimboJambo> prova a fare queste due cose
<silvietta> ok ok grazie. ma secondo te entrata nel terminal una mezza scarpa come me può capirci qualcosa?! tipo vedrò l'icona dei programmi scaricati e che potrò aprire?!
<JimboJambo> no no
<silvietta> ora ti sto scrivendo da altro pc, farò tutto stasera quando torno a casa
<JimboJambo> dal terminale senza server grafico non vedi niente se non delle parole
<JimboJambo> silvietta, però se riesci ad aprire il terminale da un menù sul desktop allora ti si aprirà dentro una finestra, e da lì puoi lanciare i programmi scrivendo il loro nome
<silvietta> mmmmmmmmm... ok
<silvietta> farò così
<vice_> si posono fare funzionare le app di android su ubuntu?
<JimboJambo> Qualcuno sa come accendere l'accelerometro?
<silvietta> ho qualche elemento in più per fare delle prove per lo meno.. più il sospetto che probabilmente penso che il sistema operativo sia l'ambiente grafico
<vice_> cosè l'accellerometro?
<JimboJambo> vice_ è quel dispositivo elettronico che risponde alla forza di gravità, facendo ruotare lo schermo di un tablet
<JimboJambo> Qualcuno sa come accendere l'accelerometro?
<Alessio78> buona sera a tutti, chi mi potrebbe aiutare per risolvere un non funzionamento della wifi su un vecchio portatile? in teoria mi mancano i driver....la scheda che mi esce facendo "lspci" è  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
<Alessio78> ho installato lubuntu.....ma non l'ultima perchè avevo problemi con il processore che non e supportato
<Alessio78> :-)
<Alessio78> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<bubbly> ciao a tutti
<Alessio78> ciao bubbly
<edu> Ciao a tutti ho un problema con l'audio la mia versione di ubuntu è la 13.10. qualcuno mi può aiutare? Grazie
<Alessio78> ragazzi.....non c'è nessuno che ci può aiutare??
<akis24> sera
<walter1964> Buona sera!
<walter1964> E' possibile fissare i parametri audio di " gstreamer-properties"?
<akis24> walter1964: in che senso fissare ? spiega meglio
<walter1964> Ok,scusa! L' audio nel mio netbook ASUS funziona a scatti ,ma ho scoperto che cambiando i parametri da " gstreamer ect " funziona ma non mi rimane,se spengo e riaccendo ritorna come mapri
<akis24> walter1964: una buona lettura  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/RisoluzioneProblemiAudio :)
<walter1964> E' proprio lì che ho trovato il comando! ALSA credo si chiami
<walter1964> Mi si dice di disattivare HPE da bios, ma ho guardato nel BIOS non ho quella voce...
<akis24> walter1964: allora avrai eseguito  sudo alsactl store  e poi provato a riavviare  o no ?
<walter1964> No questo comando non l'ho provato.Cosa fa?
<akis24> walter1964: memorizza le impostazioni di alsa
<spartacus_72> sera
<akis24> walter1964:  prova a scrivere alsamixer sul terminale e regolare i volumi ecc
<walter1964> Grazie mille, forse mi mancava. Alsa mixer l'ho provato più volte ma non succede nulla..
<akis24> walter1964: che distro usi ?
<walter1964> Intendi la distribuzione? Ubuntu e la versione di xubuntu e 13,10
<akis24> walter1964: quindi xubuntu 13.10 ?
<walter1964> si
<akis24> walter1964: dici che l'audio va a scatti in streaming o anche aprendo file audio ?
<walter1964> Con qualunque cosa: skype.MP3, youtube cuffie, casse esterne
<krabador> walter1964, sudo lshw -C audio , da terminale
<krabador> walter1964, incolla su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | walter1964
<krabador> walter1964, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<walter1964> Ora http://paste.ubuntu.com/7186581/
<krabador> walter1964, sudo lshw -C sound
<walter1964> Ho sbagliato?
<krabador> walter1964, dai questo
<krabador> e sempre pastebin
<walter1964> cosa devo dare?
<krabador> walter1964, sudo lshw -C sound
<walter1964> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7186637/
<walter1964> Spero diaver fatto giusto
<krabador> walter1964, devi aspettare quando torna alla linea utente@utente-1201HA:~$
<walter1964> ok
<walter1964> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7186655/
<walter1964> fatto
<krabador> che versione di ubuntu hai?
<swiii> salve ragazzi
<swiii> ho ubunto 12.04
<cristian_c> swiii, ciao
<swiii> ciao cristian
<swiii> :D
<cristian_c> !ubunto
<ubot-it> Si scrive Ubuntu, con la "u" finale!
<cristian_c> :P
<swiii> ahahaha lo so :P
<swiii> almeno questo XD
<swiii> cmq ho finito lo spazio sul disco principale
<swiii> XD
<swiii> e dovrei installare altri aggiornamenti
<swiii> come dovrei fare? posso spostare la "cartella" dei pacchetti sull'altro hard disk interno?
<cristian_c> swiii, quanto è capiente il disco?
<cristian_c> swiii, non funziona così
<swiii> 4gb XD il principale e 8gb il secondario
<swiii> XD
<cristian_c> swiii, è un disco del '600?
<swiii> ahahaa no no del 500 :P
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> direi che non va bene
<cristian_c> swiii, quindi, a meno che non ti procuri un disco ben più capiente...
<swiii> mmm... vabbe gia stavo pensando di reinstallare tutto sull'8gb
<swiii> almeno XD
<cristian_c> swiii, io lo dico per te, 8 GB sono sufficienti per l'installazione
<cristian_c> ma poi non credo tu ci possa fare molto, come hai già sperimentato sulla tua pelle
<swiii> eh bhe per questo sono qua XD
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> per procurarsi un disco più grande non serve consiglio
<swiii> eh... ma è un eeepc900
<swiii> che posso pretendere?
<swiii> faccio prima a buttarlo via XD
<swiii> una micro sd card da 16 gb?
<swiii> può fare la differenza?
<krabador> swiii, lubuntu, è l'unica cosa che puoi installare
<swiii> mmm gia ho installato in precedenza lubuntu ma mi piacerebbe la versione LTS
<krabador> swiii, quella che esce tra 3 settimane lo è
<krabador> fai una bella installazione a man o
<krabador> fai una /home separata
<krabador> e cerchi di sopravvivere
<swiii> ok ottimo
<swiii> :D
<swiii> domanda da un milione di dollari
<swiii> come si fa?
<swiii> XD
<krabador> swiii, quando fai partire il supporto, fai "prova senza installare"
<krabador> crei la partizione /home
<swiii> ok
<krabador> inizi l'installazione
<krabador> al momendo di scegliere come installare , se su tutto il disco, ecc. , scegli "altro"
<krabador> ed assegni la / , e la /home
<krabador> alle partizioni che hai a disposizione
<swiii> ok
<swiii> mmm però
<swiii> adesso mi è uscito l'analizzatore di utilizzo disco
<swiii> questo pc ha due hd uno da 4 gb 4 uno da 8 l'os è installato su quello da 4
<swiii> ma mi dice che lo spazio totale è 9,6 gb
<swiii> e disponibili ho 2,8 gb
<krabador> swiii, manda sudo fdisk -l , e posta su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | swiii
<ubot-it> swiii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<swiii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7186985/
<swiii> ecco
<krabador> swiii, hai 2 installazioni linux?
<swiii> si una distro vccchia
<swiii> che non mi interessa più su sdb
<krabador> swiii, magari toglila
<swiii> formatto con g parted
<swiii> ??
<krabador> puoi, ma fino a quando non ci sposti la /home dentro, e l'installazione che vuoi usare , è nel primo disco, non risolvi molto
<swiii> mmm ok
<swiii> quindi devo reinstallare
<swiii> in questo momento ho formattato sdb
<swiii> vabbe io reinstallo!
<swiii> XD
<krabador> puoi aspettare la 14.04
<swiii> ma di lubuntu?
<krabador> di qualsiasi cosa
<krabador> escono tutte insieme
<swiii> ah e certo che posso aspettare
<swiii> 3 settimane senon sbaglio?
<krabador> tipo il 16
<swiii> okok il 16 aprile
<swiii> :D
<swiii> stringerò un po i denti
<cristian_c> XD
<krabador> swiii, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<swiii> il 26 aprile
<swiii> vabbe fino ad allora arrangio
<swiii> ma cmq reinstallerò sull'8gb
<krabador> swiii, se fai come ti pare, che vieni a fare a chiedere?
<swiii> bhe avevo chiesto perchè vlevo metterci un'altro programma sopra anche prima fel 17 aprile
<swiii> ma con questo hd non posso XD
<swiii> allora volevo trovare un metodo veloce per fare spazio
<krabador> swiii, se installi nel disco da 4 , fai la /home nel disco da 8 , e di tanto in tanto svuoti la cache dei pacchetti, ce la fai tranquillamente
<swiii> ahh ok ok
<swiii> :D
<swiii> grazie ù
<swiii> :D
<swiii> ora procedo
<swiii> ;D
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-01
<akis24> giorno
<nohant> Buongiorno siori. :)
<CloudySky> Ciao a tutti ho un paio di problemi, il primo è l'audio in pratica la mia kubuntu 14.04 fa andare l'audio della scheda grafica senza far andare quello della scheda audio, il secondo è l'installazione corretta della scheda dvb-t un'avermedia a867r volar entertainment pack grazie
<CloudySky> Ciao a tutti ho un paio di problemi, il primo è l'audio in pratica la mia kubuntu 14.04 fa andare l'audio della scheda grafica senza far andare quello della scheda audio, il secondo è l'installazione corretta della scheda dvb-t un'avermedia a867r volar entertainment pack grazie
<cybernova> CloudySky, in questo canale non si fa supporto a versioni ancora in fase di beta, prova ad andare a chiedere su #ubuntu-it+1
<cristian_c> !beta
<ubot-it> se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<CloudySky> cybernova:  ho chiesto anche di la ma niente
<CloudySky> Comunque per il problema dell'audio potreste aiutarmi perchè funziona con i driver oxygen ma non si imposta torna sempre con quelli nvidia e non riesco a lasciarlo memorizzato
<cristian_c> !beta | CloudySky
<ubot-it> CloudySky: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<CloudySky> ok grazie molto gentili.
<jimbojambo> non funzionano piu le impostazioni di unity, semplicemente non valgono piu niente. Cosa posso fare prima di reinstallare tutto?
<jimbojambo> non funzionano piu le impostazioni di unity, semplicemente non valgono piu niente. Cosa posso fare prima di reinstallare tutto?
<jimbojambo> non funzionano piu le impostazioni di unity, semplicemente non valgono piu niente. Cosa posso fare prima di reinstallare tutto?
<jimbojambo> non funzionano piu le impostazioni di unity, semplicemente non valgono piu niente. Cosa posso fare prima di reinstallare tutto?
<cristian_c> !ripeti | jimbojambo
<ubot-it> jimbojambo: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<jimbojambo> non funzionano piu le impostazioni di unity, semplicemente non valgono piu niente. Cosa posso fare prima di reinstallare tutto?
<cristian_c> !ripeti | jimbojambo
<ubot-it> jimbojambo: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<andreone> Ciao a tutti
<andreone> quanlcuno mi aiuta a far vedere a linux
<andreone> la chivetta usb DVB-T ?
<andreone> *chiavetta
<cristian_c> andreone, quale modello?
<andreone> http://www.ebay.it/itm/PENNA-LINQ-USB-2-0-DVB-T-HD-DIGITALE-TERRESTRE-HDTV-PC-/270677826469?pt=Decoder_Satellitari_e_Digitali_Terrestri&hash=item3f05a7dba5&_uhb=1
<cristian_c> andreone, servono info dettagliate, quindi collegala alla porta usb
<krabador> andreone, collegala alla porta usb e manda lsusb da terminale , poi pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | andreone
<ubot-it> andreone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andreone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7189206/
<krabador> andreone, ma l'hai inserita o no, la key ?
<andreone> Certo che è inserita
<krabador> andreone, sudo lshw, ed incolla sempre su pastebin
<cristian_c> io vedo mouse, webcam e bluetooth
<krabador> andreone, che versione di ubuntu ?
<andreone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7189228/
<andreone> 13.10
<cristian_c> andreone, l'hai collegata alla porta 2.0?
<cristian_c> *usb
<andreone> si
<cristian_c> andreone, digita: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> andreone, risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> sempre con la dvb-t inserita
<krabador> cristian_c, questo non ha nessuna scheda
<andreone> in che senso nessuna scheda
<krabador> andreone, non ci sono segni , nel rilevamento dell'hardware
<andreone> si, non la rileva completamente
<krabador> andreone, proviamo con l'ultimo comando che ti ha postato cristian_c
<andreone> ok, aspetta
<andreone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7189254/
<krabador> andreone, bene , c'è ma non c'è il firmware adatto
<andreone> si
<andreone> come faccio ?
<krabador> andreone, un attimo
<andreone> ok
<krabador> andreone, http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/ITE_IT9135
<andreone> Kabrador, ho visto che ce ne sono 5
<andreone> quali dei 5 ?
<krabador> andreone, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4037118
<cristian_c> tre con gli stessi id
<krabador> andreone, http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/ITE_IT9135#IT9135_Devices
<andreone> se dò questo comando
<andreone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7189279/
<andreone> mi dà questo
<andreone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7189284/
<AIUTOO> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema...stavo rimuovendo dei pacchetti e ho rimosso troppa roba, ora non ho più nulla sul desktop, non so come fare aiuto per favore:(
<AIUTOO> help plz:(
<krabador> andreone, devi inserire dvb-usb-it9135-02.fw in /lib/firmware ed editare /etc/modprobe.d/options
<krabador> AIUTOO, ctrl alt t, ti si apre il terminale, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<AIUTOO> penso di aver fatto di peggio, tipo rimosso alcune installazioni vecchie non saprei, non ho più firefox, non ho più...nulla, non esiste un modo per riaprire il gestore pacchetti e rimettere tutto?
<AIUTOO> tipo annullare le ultime modifiche fatte?
<krabador> !ripristino | AIUTOO
<ubot-it> AIUTOO: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<giovanni_68> Consigli per gli acquisti: vorre
<krabador> !chat | giovanni_68
<ubot-it> giovanni_68: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giovanni_68> .... scusa, provvedo....
<glpiana> ola
<gabbo12> salve è la prima volta che vengo qui vorrei un consiglio ho un pc da 512 di ram ci sarebbe un sistema operativo che vada bene??? grazie
<Match_ITA> metti una versione light di linux
<gabbo12> sapresti indicarmi il nome gentilmente
<Match_ITA> damn small linux
<gabbo12> grazie
<davide> il 14.04 quando esce
<krabador> 17 aprile
<Guest74419> matteo
<Guest74419> qualcuno sa come si installa skype su ubuntu 13.10?
<krabador> !skype | Guest74419
<ubot-it> Guest74419: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<Guest74419> grazie! comunque penso ke ripasso a windows xk nn mi piace molto
<krabador> è un paese libero, attento solo a non commettere reati penali.
<Guest74419> ma questa è la guida per i sistemi a 32 o 64 bit?
<krabador> per entrambi
<Guest74419> ok grz
<krabador> Guest74419, apri il terminale, manda software-properties-gtk, vai nella tab "altro software" metti la spunta alle voci "partner di canonical" chiudi correttamente, poi torni nel terminale e mandi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<Manuz> !avidemux
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'avidemux'
<Manuz> !amsn
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Amsn
<magico> so laggato lol
<magico> cmq come posso fare per installare i Development Tools ?
<magico> ho la versione 12 10
<krabador> magico, sudo apt-get build-essential
<magico> E: Invalid operation build-essential
<krabador> magico, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<magico> krabador hrazie e perdona la mia nobbaccine
<magico> :P
<magico> krabador
<magico> come installo il linguaggio
<magico> TCL
<magico> ?
<enzotib> è già installato
<magico> uhm
<magico> find: `tcl': No such file or directory
<magico> dove è installato ?
<enzotib> tclsh
<enzotib> lancia questo
<magico> -bash: tclsh: command not found
<enzotib> magico, ma hai ubuntu desktop?
<magico> no
<magico> server
<enzotib> ah
<magico> e che devo montare un eggdrop
<enzotib> magico, installa il pacchetto tcl8.6
<magico> apt-get install tcl8.6
<magico> ?
<enzotib> magico, sì, anche senza numero, sudo apt-get install tcl
<magico> grande
<magico> be
<magico> enzotib ti ringrazio molto della pazienza
<enzotib> figurati
<magico> ??
<magico> ops
<magico> ^^
<magico> scusate
<magico> mi fa
<magico> Can't locate HTTP/Request.pm
<magico> credendo di avendo installato il devtool
<magico> non mi avrebbe fatto + quell l'errore come mai me lo fa ancora ?
<magico> ok risolto
<silviettina> ciao ragazzi.. non riesco a connettermi con la rete wi fi, non viene proprio riconosciuta, vista.. e dal menù di rete non c'è l'opzione di cercare una rete senza fili come viene scritto sullla guida di ubuntu. ho aperto il terminale, come ieri qualcuno di voi mi ha consigliato e di vedere lo stato della connessione, ma il terminale, a parte il mio nome, non contiene nulla, tutto nero. cosa mi consigliate?! grazie
<silviettina> ciao ragazzi.. non riesco a connettermi con la rete wi fi, non viene proprio riconosciuta, vista.. e dal menù di rete non c'è l'opzione di cercare una rete senza fili come viene scritto sullla guida di ubuntu. ho aperto il terminale, come ieri qualcuno di voi mi ha consigliato e di vedere lo stato della connessione, ma il terminale, a parte il mio nome, non contiene nulla, tutto nero. cosa mi consigliate?! grazie
<krabador> silviettina, iwconfig , da terminale, copia ed incolla il contenuto su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | silviettina
<ubot-it> silviettina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<silviettina> scusatemi ma devo copiare e incollare la scritta che mi appare dentro il terminale? è solo il mio nome e il simbolo del dollaro... null'altro
<krabador> silviettina, scrivi iwconfig, premi invio, e copi ed incolli li il risultato
<silviettina> ah, ok! grazie
<Lubuntozz> Salve a tutti voi.
<Lubuntozz> Dovrei installare una stampante AIO hp photosmart c4780
<kikko> mi servirebbe un aiuto ragazzi: ho scaricato la versione 12.44.04 LTS e l'ho masterizzata in un cd ma non riesco ad avviarla perchè non c'è nessun eseguibile, voi come avete fatto?
<Lubuntozz> seguendo le istruzioni mi fa usare dei driver di una 7700 qualcosa del genere sempre hp, ho provato e funziona unica pecca è che nn posso poi usare lo scanner
<Lubuntozz> :S
<Ab3L> Lubuntozz: ma hai installato hplip dai repository ufficiali di ubuntu?
<kikko> no
<Ab3L> kikko: quando avvii il pc, prima di arrivare al caricamento del sistema operativo, devi cercare d'entrare nel bios e dire che vuoi partire in primis da cd (e non da harddisk)
<kikko> ah ok ora ho capito
<kikko> grazie mille
<Ab3L> kikko: prego. se hai masterizzato bene, non dovresti aver problemi. ma prima di installare prova ubuntu, per vedere se tutto funziona come vuoi.
<Lubuntozz> Ab3L: nn posso dice che la stampante nn è supportata da hplip
<Lubuntozz> driver precisi che uso hp photosmart 7550-cups+gutenptints
<Lubuntozz> funzionerà lo scanner??
<Lubuntozz> we Ab3L devo scappare in farmacia ci becchiamo dopo
<Ab3L> Lubuntozz: hplip supporta la photosmart c4780 fin dalla versione 2.8.5
<Lubuntozz> quindi nn posso usarlo??
<Ab3L> si si
<Ab3L> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/photosmart/photosmart_c4400_series.html
<Lubuntozz> +spiegami come posso fare Ab3L che dopo leggo con calma
<Lubuntozz> Ab3L: io sono andato qui http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<Lubuntozz> ho premuto download ed ho selezionato i campi che mi chiedeva
<Lubuntozz> ma mi diceva che la 4780 does supported :S
<Ab3L> Lubuntozz: penso che sia meglio usare il file dei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<Lubuntozz> quelli che sto usando giusto?
<Lubuntozz> ma nn potrò usare lo scanner poi
<Lubuntozz> :S
<Ab3L> Lubuntozz: a me funziona benissimo. poi la procedura dovrebbe essere la stessa. ma se installi dai repo ufficiali, sei a posto anche con le varie dipendenze
<Lubuntozz> tu hai la mia stessa stampante?
<Lubuntozz> You have selected Ubuntu 13.10 using the HP Photosmart c4780 All-in-one Printer.  Ubuntu 13.10 supplies HPLIP 3.13.7 and it does support your printer.  As the version of HPLIP supplied with your operating system supports your printer, you may continue to use that version of HPLIP.  You may now optionally download the latest version of HPLIP to get access to new features and bug fixes.  Please click Previous to select a different o
<Ab3L> [19:00:20] <Lubuntozz> ho premuto download ed ho selezionato i campi che mi chiedeva <--- ma tu l'hai scaricato dal sito hplipopensource. invece devi usare il file dei repo di ubuntu.
<Lubuntozz> non ho scaricato
<Lubuntozz> come ho letto che mi diceva does support ho lasciato perdere
<Ab3L> Lubuntozz: hai capito il messaggio che hai messo qui? dice che è meglio che usi il file dei repo.
<Lubuntozz> al contario dal pc mi diceva di usare quelli della 7550
<Lubuntozz> cioè quello che mi consiglia lubuntu nell'installazione no?
<Lubuntozz> io devo scappare devo andare in farmacia Ab3L scrivimi tutti i passaggi che devo fare e dopo li faccio. volevo usare pure il file ppd forse è meglio
<Ab3L> Lubuntozz: lubuntu ti consiglia l'installazione di hplip messo a disposizione da lubuntu, se non l'hai ancora fatto. E di usare quello lì, non quello del sito.
<Ab3L> Lubuntozz: inoltre penso che non ci siano bug irrisolte.
<Ab3L> Lubuntozz: appena puoi, apri un terminale e scrivici : dpkg -l | grep hplip
<Ab3L> Lubuntozz: dovresti avere queste info (non considerare Qt-based, che ho io perché uso kubuntu): http://paste.ubuntu.com/7190564/
<arnaldo_> salve ...ho installato ubuntu 9.04 su vecchio travelmate 6000 ma non essendo pratico non riesco a tradurlo in italiano..
<arnaldo_> nessun'anima buona ??
<Ab3L> arnaldo_: penso che non ci sia più supporto per quella versione di ubuntu.
<Ab3L> arnaldo_: ti propongo di mettere una versione più recente. magari una lubuntu.
<arnaldo_> non gira il processore è NO PAE
<arnaldo_> Ma trovare i pacchetti singolarmente ??
<arnaldo_> niente ??
<Ab3L> arnaldo_: lubuntu 12.04 supporta il non pae
<Ab3L> arnaldo_: lubuntu 12.04 a 32 bit
<Ab3L> arnaldo_: è una LTS, quindi dovrebbe esserci supporto ancora per qualche mese.
<arnaldo_> tank !!
<akis24> sera
<akis24> ciao DD3my :)
<dinozzo> posso chiedervi aiuto per l'installazione???
<akis24> !installazione | dinozzo
<ubot-it> dinozzo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<dinozzo> ho un portatile acer e1-522 al momento dell'installazione si blocca con l'errore CPU STOPPED
<dinozzo> e si blocca tutto
<akis24> dinozzo:  che versione provi a installare ?
<dinozzo> 10.16 se non sbaglio
<dinozzo> mi correggo 10.13
<akis24> dinozzo: 13.10 credo
<dinozzo> si
<akis24> dinozzo:  la versione che provi a installare è 32 o 64 bit ?
<dinozzo> 64
<dinozzo> pensi che dovrei provare la 32?
<akis24> no no ok dinozzo
<akis24> dinozzo: hai creato usb o disco ?
<dinozzo> disco
<akis24> dinozzo: come hai masterizzato ?
<dinozzo> ho scaricato la iso
<dinozzo> e l'ha masterizzata win
<dinozzo> 8
<akis24> dinozzo: deve essere masterizzata come immagine iso altrimenti non funziona
<dinozzo> certo
<dinozzo> ho masterizzato la iso
<dinozzo> il file non l'ho neanche aperto
<dinozzo> ho cliccato con il destro e fatto masterizza disco
<akis24> dinozzo:  hai provato a far avviare la live senza installare ma per provare ?
<dinozzo> si ho provato anche quella
<dinozzo> addirittura si blocca prima
<akis24> dinozzo: verificata l'integrita' della iso scaricata ?
<akis24> !md5 | dinozzo
<ubot-it> dinozzo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<dinozzo> no quella prova non l'ho fatta
<akis24> dinozzo: credo sarebbe il caso di verificarla intanto
<dinozzo> ok verifico
<dinozzo> per il momento ti ringrazio per la tua disponibilita'
<akis24> dinozzo: e poi per installare devi seguire una procedura diversa con window 8
<akis24> !uefi | dinozzo
<dinozzo> tipo?
<ubot-it> dinozzo: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<akis24> dinozzo:  segui bene la procedura e attenzione
<dinozzo> provo, ma comunque ho la possibilita' di togliere uefi e avviare normalmente con legacy
<dinozzo> cosa che ho fatto ma il problema sussiste
<dinozzo> provo a verificare l'immagine
<akis24> dinozzo: devi disattivare il secure boot anche come scritto li
<dinozzo> ok
<dinozzo> provo grazie a tutti
<dinozzo> a dopo
<akis24> di nulla
<dsway_> ciao
<dsway_> per un aiuto posso chiedere qui?
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-02
<mestesso> ciao
<mestesso> c'è nessuno?
<mestesso> toc toc
<akis24> giorno
<Tigre> Salve, ho un vecchio notebook con processore amd 64 bit 2ghz , 1 gb ram, scheda video 16 mb, hd 60gb, quale desktop mi consigliate per ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> Tigre, lxde
<cristian_c> o xfce
<Tigre> ok , la distro a 64 bit dovrebbe andare bene ?
<cristian_c> Tigre, dipende, non so quanti vantaggi possa dare su quel pc
<cristian_c> meglio un 4 GB di ram
<Tigre> ok allora vado per la 32 bit,infatti avevo anche io il dubbio che la ram è pochina
<Tigre> grazie per le info
<davide> se uso pidgin.l'altra pwrsona a skype funzia lo stersso o devo avere anche io skype
<davide> pidgin è come skype , funzia audio e a nche la web
<davide>  o niente
<davide> con skype su diastro 13.10 audio non si sente  è propio un client della microsoft
<ExPBoy> davide,  sono tre giorni che dici la stessa cosa
<ExPBoy> forse abbiamo capito :)
<davide> sscusate non riesco a risolvere
<ExPBoy> davide,  secondo me è l'hardware
<davide> sul pc asus ho anmche windows 8 e tutto funzia e con dla distro 13.10 che skype non va audio
<ExPBoy> davide, e normale che co0n windows funzioni
<davide> non posso risolvere il problema audio
<ExPBoy> quindi non insistere oltre probabilmente l'hardware non viene riconosciuto bene da linux e quindi non funziona
<ExPBoy> la versione linux di skype fa decisamente schifo :)
<davide> la 14.04 è migliore
<davide> op problemi con skype
<davide> adesso capisco perchè molti amici preferiscono win, non da problemi
<davide> grazie vado ciao
<ExPBoy> !chat | davide
<ubot-it> davide: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<shadow91> ciao  qualuno mi puo'  aiutare  a togliere  un'ambiente  grafico?
<shadow91> ?
<cristian_c> shadow91, quale?
<cristian_c> quale hai installato?
<cristian_c> lol
<strydog> Buongiorno
<strydog> avrei bisogno di un paio di dritte da niubbo assoluto
<strydog> c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | strydog
<ubot-it> strydog: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<strydog> sorry :)
<strydog> allora, ho un netbook emachines355 con windows7 installato
<strydog> scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu, creato USB live e, facendo boot da USB funziona tutto correttamente
<strydog> mi è stato detto che facendo l'installazione da USB non riesco a partizionare il disco e rischio di perdere i dati salvati.
<strydog> e' una cosa che risponde al vero, o posso installare senza problemi?
<cristian_c> chi l'ha detto?
<strydog> un sistemista che -mi pare- affidabile
<strydog> ma siccome leggendo sul web sembra che il problema non si ponga, ho preferito chiedere
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> strydog, poi dipende da cosa vuoi fare
<cristian_c> la cosa migliore sarebbe installare accanto a windows
<strydog> il mio problema è che windows7 è stato parassitato, funziona ma mi da un problema ricorrente con i proxy per cui non si connette ad internet. Siccome sul netbook uso solo office e poco altro, mi sono stancato di micro$ e ho deciso di provare. La mia idea è quella di creare una partizione, spostare i dati che ho adesso sulla nuova partizione, e in seguito formattare la vecchia con windows tenendo il disco partizionato
<cristian_c> strydog, secondo me, non è una buona idea
<cristian_c> imho
<strydog> rischio di perdere tutto?
<cristian_c> mi sembra una cattiva idea cancellare winz
<strydog> era per evitare di dover recuperare un HD esterno per backuppare tutto
<strydog> no ok, a quello ci ho pensato. Diciamo che per quello che faccio col netbook, winz mi sarebbe inutile
<cristian_c> mah
<ExPBoy> poi torni e chiedi come rimetterlo :P
<cristian_c> secondo me, la soluzione più sicura è il dual boot
<cristian_c> così eviti casini
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, ihihih
<strydog> ahahah no non me ne frega nulla di rimetterlo
<ExPBoy> e si dicono tutti così
<strydog> nel senso che ho già due pc che funzionano egregiamente con win
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> e allora vai tranquillo
<strydog> quindi, se volessi tornare a win, mi limiterei a copiare i dati, piallare tutto, che fa solo bene, e reinstallare da zero
<cristian_c> secondo me, è una soluzione macchinosa
<strydog> la mia preoccupazione era solo quella di sputtanarmi i dati che ho adesso. Le considerazioni logistiche le ho già fatte :)
<cristian_c> poi fai tu, il pc è tuo e i dati sono i tuoi
<cristian_c> :)
<ExPBoy> i dati salvateli da qualche parte
<cristian_c> eh
<strydog> ecco appunto quello volevo sapere :D se mi dite una cosa del genere anche voi, aspetto e mi procuro un HD esterno.
<ExPBoy> bravo!
<cristian_c> strydog, io più che altro ti consiglio il dual boot
<cristian_c> con l'installazione accanto, tanto per non farsi tante pippe
<strydog> spe forse non mi sono spiegato io (probabile)
<strydog> se io faccio l'installazione da chiavetta, avendo già un OS, ottengo il dual boot, ok?
<cristian_c> no
<ExPBoy> lol
<strydog> l'ho già scritto che sono un tantino newbie?
<cristian_c> strydog, non è un dual boot
<cristian_c> !wiki | strydog
<ubot-it> strydog: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<strydog> eh stavo giusto leggendo una guida linux for dummies
<strydog> e li mi era venuto il dubbio
<cristian_c> strydog, io eviterei di seguire guide esterne
<cristian_c> strydog, meglio affidarsi alla documentazione ufficiale
<cristian_c> :)
<strydog> ok
<strydog> perchè consigli comunque il dual boot?
<strydog> solo per la praticità di avere ancora win o ci sono altri motivi
<cristian_c> strydog, uno: perche nel tuo caso conservi i dati in winz
<cristian_c> e tutto è molto più semplice se scegli l'opzione per installare accanto , così non devi partizionare tu
<strydog> allora non mi sono RIspiegato LOL
<cristian_c> due: win è utile per tanti motivi, 'tu is mei che uan'
<cristian_c> strydog, no no, ti sei spiegato benissimo
<cristian_c> dove falla uno, riesce l'altro
<strydog> installando da USB io posso fare il dual boot se ho ben capito
<cristian_c> strydog, anche da cd, non c'entra nulla il supporto
<cristian_c> *dvd
<cristian_c> strydog, ti consiglio di leggere la documentazione
<strydog> si ok, quella ho e quella uso, comuque riesco ad avere un dualboot
<strydog> (l'avrei fatto, ma ho piuttosto rfetta
<cristian_c> ?
<strydog> adesso mi direte che tutti hanno fretta ma prima è meglio capire :D
<cristian_c> strydog, se hai fretta, sfrutta il live
<cristian_c> mica devi per forza installare?
<strydog> 'sto ciufolo di netbook lo uso per connettermi quando sono in giro per lavoro
<cristian_c> appunto
<strydog> si, ci ho pensato, ma è lento come la morte e non capisco se sia colpa del supporto o che
<cristian_c> strydog, perché? Quale *buntu hai scaricato?
<strydog> 13.10
<cristian_c> strydog, ok, ma quale versione?
<cristian_c> (desktop)
<strydog> oltre al fatto che poi mi servirebbe wine per usare mapsource, e usando la live non saprei come muovermi
<cristian_c> strydog, e allora non ha molto senso
<cristian_c> ciò che dici
<cristian_c> ti serve sempre winz alla fine
<strydog> allora :) voglio liberarmi di winz, almeno su una macchina :D
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> wine -> win
<strydog> lo so, ma non è un OS
<cristian_c> se mi servono programmi winz, uso direttamente winz
<cristian_c> e comunque, non hai risposto alla domanda
<cristian_c> :)
<strydog> ce ne passa :)
<strydog> desktop i386, 32 bit
<strydog> questo volevi sapere?
<cristian_c> no
<strydog> LOAL :D
<cristian_c> ambiente desktop
<strydog> come lo vedo?
<cristian_c> sei sulla 13.10 adesso?
<strydog> no adesso sono su un pc con XP, ma ho il netbook qui a fianco con live
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> strydog, ok, digita sulla live
<cristian_c> strydog, apri un terminale
<strydog> sto cercando di capire perchè non me lo lasci aprire
<cristian_c> strydog, ?
<strydog> semplicemente mi pare che manchino delle voci di menu
<strydog> non dovrebbe essere applicazioni accessori terminale?
<strydog> ecco, manca applicazioni LOL
<cristian_c> strydog, ctrl+alt+t
<strydog> siano benedette le scorciatorie da tastiera
<strydog> aperto
<cristian_c> strydog, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<strydog> ubuntu
<strydog> niente di più
<cristian_c> quindi stai usando unity, lol
<strydog> ok, ciò posto?
<cristian_c> strydog, non mi sembra una granché performante unity su quel pc
<cristian_c> ce lo vedo meglio su pc più recenti e performanti
<cristian_c> lì sta assai pesantuccio
<strydog> va beh, meno peggio di 7 no?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> mi sembra al livello di 7
<strydog> poi, fattaci la mano, vedrò di scegliere altro
<cristian_c> strydog,  personalmente, non mi sembra una buona idea usare unity su quel pc
<cristian_c> ma il pc è tuo :)
<strydog> mh si come risorse di sistema sono un po' al limite
<cristian_c> appunto
<strydog> mi salv asolo la ram raddoppiata, ho un banco da 2 invece che da 1
<cristian_c> ci gira , ma non ci gira benissimo, non è adatto
<strydog> quindi cosa consigli di scaricare?
<cristian_c> strydog, secondo me è anche il processore ad essere castrante
<cristian_c> e anche la gpu
<cristian_c> che poi i driver per la gma sono abbastanza penosi, figuriamoci con unity
<cristian_c> strydog, una delle derivate ufficiali
<cristian_c> strydog, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<strydog> ok, Lubuntu o Xubuntu?
<cristian_c> strydog, provale entrambe
<cristian_c> poi decidi
<strydog> intanto mi sto leggendo le differenze
<cristian_c> strydog, lubuntu è in assoluto la più leggera
<cristian_c> ma non mi sembra completa quanto xubuntu
<cristian_c> dipende da come gira xubuntu sul tuo hardware
<strydog> intanto provo X
<cristian_c> ok
<strydog> torniamo all'installazione :D
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> strydog, io ora devo andare
<cristian_c> fra poco
<strydog> allora una domanda al volo. Quanteo possibilità ho di giocarmi i dati, installando senza fare un backup e avendo già win7?
<cristian_c> premesso che è sempre un'ottima idea fare un backup
<cristian_c> la risposta è che ciò dipende anche dall'accortezza che ha chi installa
<cristian_c> evitando errori, quindi la cosa migliore è scegliere una delle opzioni di installazione automatiche, senza partizionare manualmente
<strydog> sisisi tutto in automatico ovvio
<strydog> direi che si capiva che non sono in grado di mettermici manualmente
<cristian_c> stando attenti ad evitare l'installazione che installa ubuntu su tutto il disco
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> strydog, a maggior ragione c'è l'opzione 'installa accanto'
<cristian_c> che fa tutto
<cristian_c> senza cancellare altre partizioni
<strydog> ok grazie
<cristian_c> prego
<Runciter> Problemino con l'audio ubuntu 13.10.....nessuna applicazione che me lo riproduce. Come fare?
<Runciter> exit
<Runciter> ciao belli
<slyder> salve a tutti
<slyder> sto avendo guai seri con la Geforce GTX 750 Ti Nvidia con kubuntu 13.10... qualunque driver: nouveau/nvidia334.21/nvidia334.19/334scaricato dal sito ufficiale nvidia danno tutti un solo problema! appare la finestra di login, e quando loggo per un'attimo appare tutto nero e dopo 1 secondo mi riporta nella schermata di login, e non riesco in nessun modo ad avviare il sistema... qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<shadow91> ciao  qualcuno  mi  puo' aiutare  per  installare  un  programma
<shadow91> e'  un  file  tar.gz  come  posso  installarlo?
<AndroUser2> Salve a tutti. Ho un problema di login.dopo un anno di inutilizzo pc non ricordo la passwd.come aggiro per ripristinarla? Da root in recovery non logga
<Manuz> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<AndroUser2> Un attimo...dal recovery mi dice give root password maintenance
<AndroUser2> E non logga
<Manuz> hai provato a entrare da live cd?
<AndroUser2> Non ho una live a portata di mano..maledizione
<AndroUser2> Mi serve per forza vero....
<Manuz> e se da recovery non ti fa' entrare credo proprio di si
<krabador> qual'è il problema?
<Manuz> e poi da li' da terminale credo la vedi..
<AndroUser2> Il problema è che il pc mi serve stasera perché devo fare la serata....e mo dove la recupero una live..accidenti
<krabador> AndroUser2, cosa è successo
<AndroUser2> Krabador, ho appena rimontato il pc in discoteca..spento 6 mesi fa.ora non ricordo la passwd. E nemmeno da recovery riesco a loggare con root per poterla cambiare
<sam_> salve ho un problema con il montaggio dell'hd interno.ho un cdlive 7.10
<krabador> AndroUser2, capisco quanto possa essersi seccante, ma la password c'è apposta per ragioni di sicurezza
<krabador> sam_, di che tipo?
<AndroUser2> Si krabador, lo so benissimo.mannaggia..mi serve la live ...ufff
<AndroUser2>   .. AW ASW
<sam_> sarò lentissimo a scrivere stò usando l'xbox ho il pc fuori uso
<sam_> praticamente vede il mio hd esterno in ntfs ma non quello interno sempre ntfs
<krabador> sam_, premettendo che la 7.10 è preistorica, manda sudo fdisk -l
<sam_> dovrei forzare il mount?
<krabador> !pastebin | sam_
<ubot-it> sam_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sam_> lo so ma questa ho in casa
<AndroUser2> Ho trovato la live fortunatamente. Mi postate un guida please per il cambio passwd?
<sam_> scusa ubot ok
<sam_> dove lo mando sudo fdisk?
<krabador> da terminale
<AndroUser2> Eccoci..ricordata la passwd! Hehehehehe
<AndroUser2>  Music!!!! lol
<AndroUser2> Ciao e grazie
<Pallino> Buona sera. Non riesco a capire (anche a causa della lingua) come farmi spedire il dvd col sistema operatvo  Ubuntu e, soprattutto, come pagare.
<Luisa> ho problemi con il touchpad del mio pc portatile, non riesco ad applicare le soluzioni proposte nel forum. qualcuno mi può aiutare passo per passo?
<akis24> Pallino: non sei italiano  ?  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/ProgettoCDUbuntu
<Pallino> Si, sono italiano ma non conosco l'inglese!!
<akis24> Pallino:  il link postato è in italiano
<Pallino> Di quale link parli? Dove lo trovo?
<akis24> Pallino: non sei italiano  ?  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/ProgettoCDUbuntu
<Pallino> Ti ho già detto che sono italuano ma Canonical è in inglese!!
<akis24> Pallino  apri questo ->  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/ProgettoCDUbuntu
<akis24> e tre
<Pallino> Grazie... quello lo avevo già visto. Volevo però avere il dvd  con su il sistema operativo da Canonical ovviamente pagando ma non riesco a capire come fare. Voglio evitare di dover spedire in busta un dvd vergine col rischio che si rovini.
<enzotib> ma scaricarlo dal sito?
<Pallino> Ho provato a scaricarlo dal sito ma l'immagine del sistema non ho capito poi dove viene a trovarsi sul mio pc.
<ziopippo> salve
<ziopippo> ho appena installato ubuntu 13.10 ma non si sente laudio tramite cavo hdmi
<ziopippo> c'è qualcuno che sa come risolvere il problema?
<oraion> wubi funziona anche con windows 8?
<cybernova> oraion, no, con windows 8 non funziona
<oraion> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer questa parte del sito parla anche di windows 8 ma allora di cosa parla qui
<cybernova> oraion, ti dice semplicemente che per winz 8 e / o pc con uefi di installare una versione a 64 bit ,
<Pallino> ciao, esco
<ozzy_> salve
<ozzy_> volevo sapere
<ozzy_> se è prevista qualche festa da sballo
<ozzy_> per il 17
<Pallino> Chiudo
<Runciter> help dispositivi audio
<akis24> sera
<Runciter> ciao
<Runciter> akis24, come va?
<Runciter> akis24, avrei un interrogativo...
<akis24> Runciter: bene  ..se posso
<Runciter> dal mio ubuntu 13.10 è scomparso l'audio
<Runciter> nessuna applicazione che lo riproduca...
<akis24> Runciter:  verificato le impostazioni ?
<Runciter> non mi fa entrare come root....
<Runciter> riconosco l'handicap
<akis24>  Runciter apri il terminale e dai     sudo alsa force-reload    e metti il risultato su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Runciter> akis24, ok
<Runciter> akis24,  ecco l'indirizzo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7195702/
<akis24> Runciter: chiudi ilterminale e riavvia e vedi sse va' ora
<Runciter> provo
<Runciter> akis24, eccomi: ancora niente...
<akis24> Runciter:  proviamo un altra via   sempre da terminale     sudo apt-get remove - purge alsa-base pulseaudio
<Runciter> akis24, eseguo....
<akis24> Runciter:  quando finisce dai  sudo apt-get install pulseaudio alsa-base
<Runciter> akis24, impossibile trovare il pacchetto purge
<akis24> Runciter: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge    e poi ridai il comando  di prima
<akis24> Runciter:  in sequenza 1 -  sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base pulseaudio    2 -  sudo apt-get install alsa-base pulseaudio    3 - sudo alsa force-reload    e poi riavvia
<Runciter> akis24, di nuovo mi segnala impossibile trovare il pacchetto purge
<akis24> Runciter:  ridalli come scritto ora c'era un errore nel comando
<Runciter> akis24, fatto, sta cancellando
<akis24> Runciter:  poi il secondo ... il terzo e riavvia ancora
<Runciter> akis24, si, ora ti faccio sapere...a tra poco
<akis24> Runciter:  va bene
<Runciter> akis24, nel frattempo ti invio il paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7195768/ .....riavvio
<Runciter> akis24, ma tu sei un genio!!!! Grazie....
<Runciter> akis24, Funziona...
<akis24> Runciter: di nulla .. non sono un genio  anzi
<Runciter> akis24, era uno sfogo dettato dal momento..a presto. Grazie di nuovo!
<akis24> :)
<Guest40903> buona sera a tutti,vorrei cambiare il mio nome utente con un altro come posso fare? grazie
<cristian_c> Guest40903, in ubuntu?
<Guest40903> no in xubuntu
<cristian_c> Guest40903, da Utenti e gruppi
<Guest40903> devo eliminare quello esistente?  crearne uno nuovo?
<cristian_c> Guest40903, su Utenti e gruppi c'è anche Cambia
<Guest40903> quello l'ho fatto, ora vorrei cambiare la home di giovanni con pailion
<cristian_c> Guest40903, scusa, non torna
<cristian_c> Guest40903, se hai cambiato il nome utente, cambierà anche il nome della home
<cristian_c> visto che la home contiene le directory degli utenti
<Guest40903> si forse ci sono riuscito, si hai ragione
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> magari non avevi riavviato
<Guest40903> si dovevo solo cambiare da amministratore a utente desktop, ora riavvio. grazie
<giovanni_> sono tornato, mi rimane sempre la directory home on il nome di giovanni, io la vorrei cambiare con pavilion. coe posso fare^ grazie
<cristian_c> giovanni_, scusa, ma non avevi detto che eri riuscito?
<giovanni_> si sono entrato con utente amministratore pavilion, ma se avvio nautilus mi compare l'icona di una casa con il nome di giovanni, mentre io vorrei che compaia pailion
<cristian_c> giovanni_, come sei entrato da amministratore?
<giovanni_> da impostazione utenti ho fatto cambia e ho dato pavilion e ho detto che sono amministratore, come ora he anche giovanni. sulla sisnistra ora ho sia pavilion che giovanni
<cristian_c> giovanni_, scusa, ma che c'entra l'amministratore?
<cristian_c> credo tu abbia fatto un casotto
<giovanni_> ora sono in "impostazione utenti" mi compare sulla destra pavilion--->cambia
<cristian_c> giovanni_, ripeto, che c'entra l'amministratore?
<giovanni_> i voglio cambiare la directory home -->giovanni in Home Pavillion. ma sono riusito solo a cambiare il nome dell'utente dell'avvio del sistema.
<cristian_c> giovanni_, ho capito, ma manca la spiegazione sull'amministratore
<giovanni_> ho solo cliccato su cambia Tipo di account da desktop in amministratore credendo di risolvere il mio problema.
<krabador> giovanni_, crea l'account pavilion, trasferiscici i dati, e cancella l'utente giovanni
<krabador> fai prima
<cristian_c> giovanni_, comunque, loggarsi come root è una pessima idea
<cristian_c> nel caso
<Runciter> cristian_c, ciao
<Runciter> ciao...problemino porte di rete: qualche aiuto?
<krabador> Runciter, a domanda, risposta
<Runciter> krabador, ti posto una cosa, aspetta
<Runciter> krabador,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7196162/ come faccio a chiudere queste porte?
<Runciter> krabador, sempre che non sia un danno farlo
<krabador> Runciter, sono riservate a quei servizi
<Runciter> e quindi se le chiudo faccio dei danni?
<krabador> leggi a fianco a destra, e dimmi che ne pensi , dei servizi associati
<Runciter> krabador, sono con x-chat
<krabador> Runciter, intendo il lato destro del testo che hai postato su pastebin
<Runciter> krabador, premetto che è una scansione su 127.0.0.1
<Runciter> krabador,  postgressql? ipp? tor-socks?
<krabador> Runciter, io ne vedo anche altri 3
<Runciter> krabador, beh, http, https e mysql mi sembrano lecite
<krabador> appunto
<krabador> lasciali stare
<krabador> tutti
<Runciter> krabador, soprattutto mysql visto che l'ho avviato con lampp
<Runciter> krabador, ma gli altri?
<krabador> !chat | Runciter
<ubot-it> Runciter: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Runciter> krabador, te ne posto un altro...
<Runciter> ubot-it, ma sono porte della rete su ubuntu...
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Runciter> ubot-it, ok sorry
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ok sorry'
<Runciter> krabador, ok, capito....risolverò. Grazie cmq
<krabador> Runciter, diciamo che non c'è niente da risolvere
<krabador> Runciter, visto che quello che stai riportando non è un problema
<Runciter> krabador, beh, se puoi darmi qualche dritta per proteggere la mia rete da malintenzionati, potremmo passare in ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Runciter, non puoi proteggerla dai servizi che le servono per funzionare
<Runciter> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7196206/ di queste che mi dici?
<krabador> Runciter, usi tor?
<Runciter> krabador, non spesso
<krabador> Runciter, allora scegli se usarlo e chiudi la porta di tor-socks, magari indaga su 49152/tcp open  unknown
<Runciter> krabador, si, come faccio a chiuderla?
<krabador> Runciter, con la maniglia
<Runciter> krabador, XD
<Runciter> krabador, magari girando anche la chiave nella serratura
<Runciter> krabador, non c'è un bel comandino da terminale?
<Runciter> krabador, Ok ciao, grazie!
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<krabador> Runciter, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<krabador> Runciter, va anche a curiosare nelle impostazioni del router
<Runciter> krabador, ..e saluti a akis24, mi ha aiutato a risolvere un problema con l'audio e adesso va che è una meraviglia
<Runciter> krabador,  non mancherò Grazie di nuovo. Ciao
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-03
<vice_> Ciao  volevo far accendere il num look all avvio su Ubuntu 13.10,  e o trovato una guida su Google,  ho dato il comando  e modificato un file di lightDM,  adesso non parte Ubuntu
<vice_> starting up X socket directoryes
<vice_> fail
<vice_> lightDM  display manager   fail
<vice_> send an event to indicate plymount is up  fail
<vice_> si può risolvere???
<akis24> giorno
<niky> buongiorno...qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi nell'istallazione di ubuntu che presenta seri problemi?
<akis24> niky:  che problemi hai dacci i dettagli
<niky>    [URL=http://img207.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=511444421_DSC_0004_122_337lo.JPG][IMG]http://img207.imagevenue.com/loc337/th_511444421_DSC_0004_122_337lo.JPG[/IMG][/URL]
<niky> mi da questo errore
<akis24> niky:  allora cominciamo qualsiasi cosa tu debba farci leggere usa pastebin
<akis24> !paste | niky
<ubot-it> niky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> niky:  s e si tratta di una imamgine usa invece ...
<akis24> !image | niky
<ubot-it> niky: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> niky:  che pc hai dicci il modello ? che versione di ubuntu installi ? che sistema operativo hai sul pc attualmente ?
<niky> scusate
<niky> http://imagebin.org/303574
<niky> nessun sistema operativo installato
<niky> il pc è un olidata athlon amd64
<akis24> niky:  riesci ad avviare la live senza installare  " prova ubuntu "
<niky> ho provato ad installare la iso 13.10 per sistemi a64 bit
<niky> non mi parte la live da usb
<niky> ora ho provato a fare l'iso di precise
<niky> ma niente si blocca con la schermata che ho postato
<akis24> niky:  il problema evidentemente è del pc   prova all'avvio delle opzioni della live a premere f6 e selezionare "nomodeset " vedi se parte
<niky> non arrivo neanche a quel punto :(
<niky> ora provo e vi dico
<akis24> prova niky
<niky> mi si pianta boot: _
<akis24> niky:  che sistema avevi sul pc prima ?
<niky> windows xp
<niky> avevo provato ad installare ubuntu partizionando
<niky> ma si era compromessa installazione
<akis24> niky: che significa ? si era compromessa installazione
<cristian_c> niky, non ho seguito bene
<niky> che non funzionava niente. ubuntu era rimasto bloccato nella schermata del desktop
<niky> spegnendo e riaccendendo non mi faceva più alcun boot
<niky> ne windows ne ubuntu
<cristian_c> niky, sicuro che non ci sia quale problema hardware?
<cristian_c> *qualche
<niky> a questo punto mi videne da pensare di si
<cristian_c> niky, ma puoi spiegare esattamente in quale punto appare quella schermata
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> niky, spiega passo dopo passo
<niky> la schermata appare subito in avvio
<niky> non compare neanchela pagina iniziale di installazione
<cristian_c> niky, ferma
<cristian_c> *fermati
<cristian_c> niky, spiega esattamente TUTTO quello che succede/appare appena premi il tasto di accensione
<cristian_c> cronologicamente parlando
<niky> accendo, schermo nero, cursore che lampeggia per 4-5 secondi, loading (altra parola che non riesco a leggere), schermata di errore
<cristian_c> niky, il log di olidata appare?
<cristian_c> *logo
<cristian_c> al bios ci accedi?
<cristian_c> fai queste prove
<cristian_c> e puoi anche bloccare l'esecuzione volendo
<niky> si al bios ci accedo e no il logo olidata non mi appare
<niky> ho configurato in modo tale che parta da cd
<cristian_c> niky, assurdo
<niky> dici che il bios si è fottuto? scusa il termine
<cristian_c> hai detto che ci accedi
<niky> si
<niky> confermo
<niky> ho provato anche a ripristinare le impostazioni di fabbrica del bios
<cristian_c> niky, il logo è la prima cosa che appare quando si accende un pc
<cristian_c> niky, ma il logo di olidata è ,mai apparso in passato?
<niky> si prima appariva
<cristian_c> quando?
<niky> quando c'era xp
<niky> non mi ricordo se dopo averlo formattato è riapparso
<niky> ma pare di no
<cristian_c> niky, spiega meglio: formattato...
<niky> ho inserito il disco di xp, eliminato tutte le partizioni e ricreata una partizione unica, poi ho staccato l'hd e collegato ad un altro computer e formattato
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> perché collegato ad un altro pc?
<niky> perchè non mi partiva l'istallazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> niky, non c'entra niente
<cristian_c> niky, la live di ubuntu gira su dvd
<cristian_c> non ha a che fare con l'hard disk
<niky> lo so viene caricata nella ram
<cristian_c> niky, appunto, quindi non capisco perché collegare l'hard disk a un altro pc
<niky> per eccesso di scrupolosità
<cristian_c> lol
<niky> o di disperazione :D
<cristian_c> niky, perché? Cosa accadeva?
<niky> perchè non riuscivo ad installare via usb o dvd
<cristian_c> niky, perché? Cosa accadeva?
<niky> il bios non mi leggeve la chiavetta, il dvd mi da quella schermata di errore che ho postato
<cristian_c> niky, ma allora appariva il logo, giusto?
<cristian_c> con il dvd
<niky> si mi sembra di si
<cristian_c> niky, e dopo il logo?
<cristian_c> cosa appariva?
<niky> inseriree un disco di avvio valido
<niky> in inglese
<cristian_c> niky, con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> :O
<niky> non sono sicuro sia la frase giusta....
<niky> si con ubuntu
<cristian_c> niky, e poi?
<cristian_c> avevi premuto qualcosa?
<niky> no
<niky> provato a riavviare o il tasto reset
<akis24> niky: magari una foto aiuta a capire
<niky> tutti e due
<cristian_c> niky, quindi si bloccava?
<niky> si
<cristian_c> niky, capito
<cristian_c> niky, dunque, ma avevi impostato il boot da dvd nel bios?
<niky> si
<davide> progr.per virtualizzare con ubuntu 13.10
<niky> ?
<cristian_c> niky, ok
<cristian_c> niky, quindi non faceva il boot da dvd
<cristian_c> niky, forse il problema è quello
<cristian_c> niky, oppure hai provato con altri dvd/cd?
<cristian_c> davide, ma poi hai risolto i problemi con skype?
<davide> no
<niky> si quello di xp fa il boot, ho provato la distro della comunity italiana su cd e mi da lo stesso errore
<davide> audio non funzia non sento niente
<cristian_c> davide, ma solo skype o anche altro?
<cristian_c> niky, uhm, mi viene un sospetto
<cristian_c> niky, che forse non hai scaricato la .iso di *buntu giusta
<cristian_c> :)
<niky> :O
<davide> non saprei devo per forza usare skype se chiamo a solo ashype
<cristian_c> niky, che pc?
<davide> se altra persona ha solo skype
<niky> provo quella per architettura a 32bit?
<cristian_c> davide, cioè uno ti chiama e tu non senti mentre parla?
<cristian_c> niky, che pc?
<niky> è un amd Athlon 64bit
<davide> si adesso vado a pranzo ci sentiam odopo;)
<cristian_c> niky, ok
<cristian_c> niky, quale .iso hai scaricato, precisamente?
<cristian_c> intendo il file
<vice__> hi
<vice__> hy
<vice__> http://www.lffl.org/2013/10/suggerimenti-ubuntu-1310-saucy-linux.html
<vice__> volevo atrtivare il num lock all'avvio e ho seguito questa guida... ubuntu non parte più....come facccio a risolvere????
<vice__> ho dato il comanda :  sudo apt-get install numlockx sudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf  ed aggiunto greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on
<cybernova> vice__, da una live togli questa dicitura greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on dal file di configurazione di lightdm che hai modificato
<vice__> ciao cybernova....
<vice__> avvio una live da pen drive e come procedo per aprire il file? da terminale?
<vice__> ma mi apre il file sul disco?
<cybernova> vice__, troverai la tua installazione di ubuntu nel file manager e puoi lo apri come un normale file
<vice__> qualè il file manager
<vice__> ??
<vice__> sto caricando la pendrive con la live...
<niky> cristian_c, ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<niky> poi anche questa precise-desktop-amd64.iso
<cybernova> vice__, il file manager è quel programma che ti fa vedere tutte le cartelle ed i file
<vice__> haa ok....
<vice__> allora io esco avvio la live e provo a risolvere  ...tra un po rientro in chatt e ti faccio sapere come è andata grazie sempre.... tvb....
<cybernova> vice__, devo andare se hai bisogno ancora di aiuto chiedi pure agli altri
<vice__> si tranquill?
<vice__> grazie
<cybernova> di nulla ciao
<Guest86103> Nn capisco perché non riesco a stampare con la stampante brother hl 2130 su ubuntu 13
<lubuntozz> Salve a tutti raga
<lubuntozz> volevo capire come mai lubuntu fa un pò di testa sua. Il mio pc ha una scheda wifi integrata dell'asus, però lubuntu mi chiedeva di installare il firmware della broadcom da driver aggiuntivi. Fatta l'installazione mi succedono due cose incresciose: la prima è che non mi si spegne più il pc e neanche si riavvia, la seconda è che quando faccio arresta e si blocca  devo per forza di cose premere il pulsante per 10 sec per spegne
<lubuntozz> nessuna info in merito??
<lubuntozz> potete aiutarmi?
<steamsalento> lol a tutti ho un problema con l'audio su steam che fare
<steamsalento> qualcuno mi aiuta
<lubuntozz> salve nessuno puo aiutarmi a risolvere il problema dello spegnimento e del riavvio di lubuntu?
<cybernova> !nessuno | lubuntozz
<ubot-it> lubuntozz: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<lubuntozz> cybernova: potresti aiutarmi a risolvere questo problema :S ti mando il paste del mio grub http://paste.ubuntu.com/7199010/
<cybernova> lubuntozz, e qual'è il problema?
<lubuntozz> cybernova: ho installato dei driver di una scheda di rete asus che monta broadcom (lubuntu me li chiedeva) e da li il pc nn si spegne e non si riavvia più. Mi faceva la stessa cosa se usavo i driver proprietari della nvidea 6200
<cybernova> lubuntozz, se dai da terminale: sudo halt non si spegne?
<lubuntozz> no non credo nn accetta neanche se premo su arresta il sistema
<lubuntozz> che è la tessa cosa
<cybernova> lubuntozz, non accetta cosa significa? che il tasto è disabilitato?
<lubuntozz> no no. ora ti spiego, quando premo su arresta fa tutta la procedura di arresto si spegne sento l'hd che si ferma ma resta con il logo di lubuntu in carica continua
<lubuntozz> se spengo da pulsante fisico al secondo avvio poi nn mi parte l'audio :O :S
<lubuntozz> da terminale ho dato questo comando sudo nvidia-xconfig e mi da questo WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.  New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<cybernova> lubuntozz, si vede che non riesce a fermare qualche servizio, e aspetta fino a non so quando
<lubuntozz> azzzz
<lubuntozz> ma resta bloccato a lungo
<cybernova> lubuntozz, cosa c'entra quel comando?
<lubuntozz> ho installato i driver ufficiali ed un utente mi ha detto di mandare quel comando ma nn saprei dire quello che fa :S
<lubuntozz> cybernova: hai dato uno sguardo al grub che ho messo nel paste bin? puoi dirmi se va tutto ok così com'è?
<lubuntozz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7199010/
<cybernova> lubuntozz, 1) con quel comando dopo il riavvio della macchina utilizzi i driver nvidia
<lubuntozz> :D bene è quello che volevo fare :D
<cybernova> 2) quello non è il vero file di configurazione di grub, devi postare quello posto in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<lubuntozz> azz dici che ho modificato quello sbagliato?
<cybernova> lubuntozz, quello va modificato per poi applicare le configurazioni nella configurazione di grub , scusa il gioco di parole
<cybernova> /boot/grub/grub.cfg non va mai modificato direttamente e per le modifiche si utilizzano altri file uno dei quali è quello che mi hai postato
<lubuntozz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7199135/ no nessun problema :D
<lubuntozz> cmq in quello di prima che ho modificato adesso esce lo splash screen umano però esce anche un pò decentrato a sinistra
<lubuntozz> cmq sciocchezze che posso modificare dopo, adesso mi servirebbe risolvere questo problema dell riavvio e dello spegnimento :S
<lubuntozz> cybernova: faccio un secondo un riavvio
<lubuntozz> non abbandonarmi
<lubuntozz> torno subito
<lubuntozz_> cybernova: eccomi niente da fare nn si riavvia :S
<cybernova> lubuntozz,  postami il contenuto di /etc/boot.log
<cybernova> lubuntozz,  postami il contenuto di /var/log/boot.log
<cybernova> scusa
<lubuntozz> cybernova: il primo è vuoto il secondo è questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/7199179/
<cybernova> lubuntozz,  * Starting Restore Sound Card State[154G[[31mfail[39;49m]
<cybernova> il sistema ha qualche problema con la scheda audio
<lubuntozz> azz
<cybernova> ma non credo sia questo il problema per cui non lo fa spegnere/riavviare
<lubuntozz> però se non uso i driver della scheda video e quelli della scheda di rete wifi nn mi da problemi
<lubuntozz> e questo mi fa incazzare a bestia :S se va senza quei driver perchè si inceppa con l'uso dei driver che mi fa installare da driver aggiuntivi? bah
<kinowa> Come configuro il modem analogico (no adsl) del mio pc per navigare in internet con Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32 bit Desktop?
<cybernova> lubuntozz, a sto punto non installare quei driver aggiuntivi
<lubuntozz> kinowa: penso ti ci vogliano i driver usb del tuo modem
<lubuntozz> si ma stranamente cybernova se li provo a togliere cmq nn mi ritorna come prima :S
<lubuntozz> e cioè è ancor più seccante
<lubuntozz> cio*
<kinowa> Cosa sono e dove li trovo i driver usb del modem?
<lubuntozz> cybernova: mi hanno consigliato di fare ctrl+alt+f1 e di mandare il comando killall -u $USER e vedere cosa mi da a video, però così facendo nn potrò fare uno screenshot
<lubuntozz> per vedere cosa si blocca
<cybernova> lubuntozz, con quel comando termini tutti i processi che ti appartengono
<cybernova> chi te l'ha consigliato?
<lubuntozz> http://anticameradelcestino.wordpress.com/2008/11/06/ubuntu-non-si-spegne/
<lubuntozz> sono vecchie guide
<lubuntozz> ma forse ancora attuali quel tizio mi ha detto di provare con quel comando oppure arrestare il pc e premere ctrl+alt+f1 e vedere dove si blocca
<lubuntozz> secondo te è sensata come cosa?
<lubuntozz> cybernova: ci sei?
<cybernova> lubuntozz,  prova e poi dai il comando ps -u $USER
<cybernova> lubuntozz, attenzione che quel comando ti termina tutto anche questa chat se sei collegato con quel pc
<lubuntozz> cybernova: mi da incorrect login :S
<lubuntozz> eppure la password è quella
<cybernova> lubuntozz, fai una cosa, spegni il pc e quando si blocca dai ctrl + alt + f1 e guarda dove si ferma
<kinowa> Sono ancora io...cosa sono e dove trovo i driver del mio modem analogico?
<kinowa> I driver USB
<lubuntozz> cybernova:
<lubuntozz> mi esce modem-manager 587 <info> caught signal 15, shutting down
<lubuntozz> e la rimane
<lubuntozz> che sarà? cybernova
<cybernova> lubuntozz, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/1070647
<cybernova> pare sia un bug
<lubuntozz> porca vacc e si risolve?
<lubuntozz> come lo risolvo definitivamente?? mica devo sempre mettere quei codici di questa pag?
<cybernova> lubuntozz, aspetta
<lubuntozz> ma poi quale modem?? parla della scheda di rete wifi? :O
<lubuntozz>   I fixed problem by adding this line to my /etc/init/ modem-manager.conf :  stop on runlevel[0]  Now my shutdown time has been brought down to nearly 5 seconds (from 15-20 seconds).
<lubuntozz> leggevo quest'ultimo messaggio che hanno scritto mi conviene provare così?
<cybernova> lubuntozz, ci stavo guardando anch'io
<lubuntozz> hehe :D
<cybernova> prova
<lubuntozz> ok
<lubuntozz> e si dovrebbe spegnere in quel tempo che indica
<cybernova> sudo nano /etc/init/modemmanager.conf
<cybernova> e poi ci aggiungi quella riga
<cybernova> ctrl + o per salvare e ctrl + x per chiudere
<lubuntozz> uso gedit fa lo stesso?
<lubuntozz> bash: /etc/init/modem-manager.conf: File o directory non esistente
<cybernova> lubuntozz, sudo gedit /etc/init/modemmanager.conf
<cybernova> aggiungi anche stop on runlevel[6]
<lubuntozz> lo metto all'ultimo stop on runlevel[0] sotto exec /usr/sbin/modem-manager
<lubuntozz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7199354/ cybernova vedi se va bene così che salvo
<lubuntozz> e provo a spegnere o riavviare
<cybernova> lubuntozz, mettili sotto stop on stopped network-manager
<cybernova> poi salva e prova a spegnere
<lubuntozz> senza spazi?
<cybernova> si
<lubuntozz> ok riavvio
<ozzy_> pronti per la festa?
<Lubuntozz_> cybernova: niente da fare :S stesso messaggio con però stavolta il cambio del codice 624 al posto di 587 e con il messaggio a destra FAIL
<Lubuntozz_> io devo scappare cybernova  se mi dici cosa posso provare ancora se metterli in fondo
<Lubuntozz_> oppure solo stop on runlevel[0]
<Lubuntozz_> poi ci becchiamo una prox volta
<Lubuntozz_> devo scappare
<cybernova> Lubuntozz_, eh bisogna guardarci meglio
<cybernova> ma cosa hai fatto riavviato o spento?
<Lubuntozz_> ok ci becchiam una prox volta io mo ho messo per provare solo stop on runlevel[0]
<Lubuntozz_> mo provo a spegnere ciao e grazie mille
<cybernova> Lubuntozz_, stop on runlevel[0] funziona solo con lo spegnimento nel caso
<cybernova> con il riavvio non c'entra quindi se funziona, funziona solo con lo shutdown
<rino__> non riesco a vedere sky go
<rino__> mi chiede silverlight
<rino__> come fare?
<rino__> grazie a tutti
<vice_> Ciao non mi parte Ubuntu,  volevo far accendere il num uallavvio e ho seguito una guida
<vice_> o dato il comando  sudo apt-get install numlockx
<vice_> sudo gedit/etc/lightdm/lightdm. conf
<cybernova> vice_, hai modificato da live?
<vice_> e aggiunto  greeter-setup-script=/user/bin/numlockx on
<vice_> cyber  non riesco,
<cybernova> vice_, c'è poco da fare, devi modificare quel file che hai modificato
<vice_> non lo trovo
<cybernova> vice_, a parte il fatto che questa direttiva è sbagliata greeter-setup-script=/user/bin/numlockx on
<vice_> o la live avviata
<cybernova> al massimo sarebbe greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on
<vice_> si giusto come scrivi tu,  scusa sono con Android e picco da scrivere...
<vice_> mi aiuti a trovare quel file?
<vice_> avvio in live ma non vedo hd
<vice_> c sei?
<cybernova> vice_, difficile aiutarti a trovarlo, sei tu che ci stai lavorando sopra, devi montare il disco per vederne il contenuto guarda se nel file manager in a sinistra lo vedi
<vice__> ok o avviato e aperto l hd
<vice__> in quale cartella si trova  il file?
<vice__> lightDM. conf
<cybernova> vice__, /etc/lightdm/lightdm. conf
<cybernova> cancella la riga che hai aggiunti poi salva il tutto e riavvia il pc togliendo la usb
<vice__> ok o trovato il file  ma non riesco a cancellare
<vice__> ok devo essere root come faccio?
<vice__> devo modificare da terminal ?
<cybernova> vice__, sei sicuro di aver trovato il file giusto, perchè dovresti poterlo modificare senza essere root
<vice__> si,  è quello che o scritto io si trova  dentro etc/lightdm
<krabador> vice_, dalla live apri un terminale, sudo gedit nomefile, modifichi salvi e riavvii
<vice__> non mi da lopzione salva ne cancellare apro pproprietà e in permessi mi dice owner root
<vice__> ok ma  mi apre quello della live.... io devo fare il percorso dentro lhd
<vice__> come fosse esterno
<vice__> da terminale come entro in hd?
<vice__> non so il nome comando
<vice__> se collego lhd a un pc Windows lo vede come esterno?
<krabador> vice_, hai montato o no il la partizione del sistema operativo in cui è contenuto quel file?
<vice__> no
<vice__> il comando  mount
<vice__> non lo conosco....  me lo puoi dire..
<krabador> vice_, "ok o avviato e aperto l hd"
<krabador> spiega cosa hai fatto
<akis24> sera
<krabador> vice_, se hai aperto la partizione tramite file manager, vai nella cartella dov'è il tuo file , poi premi ctrl l (control + tasto l (elle) ) copi l'indirizzo, poi vai nel terminale, scrivi cd , incolli l'indirizzo e dai invio
<krabador> poi sudo gedit nomefile, modifichi salvi riavvii
<vice__> reboot
<vice___> ok e ripertito
<vice___> grazie.......tantoooo
<vice___> io ho seguito queta guida : sudo apt-get install numlockx sudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<vice___> e aggiungiamo  greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on
<vice___> voi lo avete mai fatto ???
<vice___> come faccio a cancellare i file dentro etc/lightdm ???
<vice___> che comando cancella da terminale?
<cristian_c> rm
<cristian_c> con i permessi di root, ma attenzione
<cristian_c> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<vice___> grazie
<vice___> krabador e cybernova grazie......
<vice___> come si cancellano tutti i comandi del terminale che compaiono con la freccia su
<owen1984> ciao ragazzi
<owen1984> vorrei un'informazione ci siete?
<enzotib> !chiedi | owen1984
<ubot-it> owen1984: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<owen1984> ok allora ho il netbook LG x110 vanno bene a ubuntu?
<owen1984> non Sto arrivando! nessuno?
<owen1984> non sa* sorry x colpa del correttore automatico xD
<akis24> owen1984: prova con lubuntu
<owen1984> dove si scarica lubuntu?
<akis24> owen1984: la ram è poca se  non erro 1 giga
<owen1984> si è 1 giga la ram
<owen1984> allora non vanno bene? xD
<akis24> !derivate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<akis24> owen1984: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<akis24> owen1984: creati un disco o una usb live e provala
<owen1984> ok ma sei sicuro non dà i problemi x 1 giga di ram?
<akis24> owen1984: ti ho indicato la piu' leggera apposta
<akis24> owen1984: la certezza si ha provandola da live se gira tutto una volta installata su hard disk sara' anche piu' veloce
<owen1984> ah ok grazie ora proverò
<akis24> di nulla
<owen1984> ragazzi comunque vorrei sapere appena scaricato lubuntu poi basta trasferire nella chiavetta ?
<cristian_c> owen1984, no
<owen1984> come no?
<akis24> owen1984: masterizza il file scaricato come immagine iso se usi disco oppure se vuoi usare chiavetta usb  visto che avrai windows sul pc usa questo ..
<akis24> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<owen1984> no xkè la scarico dal mac e devo trasferire nella chiavetta
<owen1984> e poi la devo avviare con il mio netbook Lg
<akis24> owen1984: ovviamente impostando il bott d'avvio in base alla periferica che usi
<owen1984> xkè è la prima volta che uso e non sono molto pratico xD
<akis24> bot*
<owen1984> xkè èla prima volta che uso
<akis24> owen1984: visto che li devi provare ovviamente su quel pc deve avviarsi :)
<owen1984> ma si può' usare all'avvio 2 programmi cioè ubuntu e windows xp?
<cristian_c> owen1984, c'è anche unetbootin
<akis24> owen1984: si è previsto il dual bot
<owen1984> ok
<owen1984> allora x avviare il programma devo scaricare unetbootin nel pc windows?
<akis24> owen1984: il programma indicato da cristian_c serve  per creare la usb di ubuntu
<owen1984> vale lo stesso quello di ubot che ha linciato?
<owen1984> linkato*
<akis24> owen1984: si anche
<owen1984> ok
<owen1984> pero' una cosa se installo ubuntu, la cancellano i dati nel pc windows?
<owen1984> se faccio dual bot
<akis24> owen1984:  no non cancelli nessun dato se segui la procedura di installazione
<krabador> owen1984, puoi installarlo a fianco a win, scegli in avvio cosa caricare
<akis24> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<owen1984> ok grazie xD speriamo non è complicato
<akis24> di nulla owen1984  comunque prima prova senza installare
<owen1984> come? si può' fare la prova?
<akis24> owen1984: quando si avvia la live basta selezionare " prova senza installare "
<owen1984> ah ok
<owen1984> comunque grazie x l'informazione , proverò' domani xkè oggi so stanco xD notte
<vice___> ok trovato  sudo rm -r
<vice___> nome file
<enzotib> vice___, a proposito di...?
<vice___> dimmi
<enzotib> vice___, quello che hai scritto, a chi serviva?
<vice___> a me
<juan_> sera a tutti
<vice___> oggi o seguito una guida  x accendere il num lock all'avvio
<enzotib> vice___, e perché lo hai scritto qui?
<vice___> ubuntu non è partito più
<juan_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<vice___> adesso ho risolto , ma vorrei far accendere il num lock all'avvio
<krabador> juan_, fa la tua domanda
<juan_> ho qualche problema con la connessione al router
<krabador> juan_, come sei connesso al router?
<juan_>  mi spiego:
<vice___> x che lo cercavo e una volta trovato e riuscito a cancellare il file , mi e sembrato educato comunicare come ho risolto.   ho sbagliato a scriverlo?
<juan_> ho installato ubuntu studio e dopo diverse guide sono ruscito a fargli riconscere una chiavetta netgear n 300
<enzotib> vice___, così lontano dal resto della conversazione, non serve a nessuno
<vice___> cpt
<juan_> il problema ora è che pur vedendo il router non si connette
<vice___> piano piano imparo
<juan_> continua achiedermi la password
<krabador> juan_, sicuro di averla digitata correttamente?
<juan_> si l'ho ridigitata più volte ma niente
<krabador> juan_, prova a creare la connessione a mano, in network manager
<vice___> enzotib  io ho dato il comando : sudo apt-get install numlockx             sudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf        e aggiuntiamo:  greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on                però non è piu ripartito o avviato in live e cancellato il file   adesso è ripartito ubuntu 13.10   ma cosa ho sbagliato???
<enzotib> vice___, quello non è uno script, per prima vcosa
<enzotib> cosa*
<enzotib> ma poi perché metterlo lì, chi te l'ha suggerito?
<vice___> una guida sul sito lffl
<vice___> http://www.lffl.org/2013/10/suggerimenti-ubuntu-1310-saucy-linux.html
<vice___> ho trovato il link qui : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=568169
<vice___> avrò sbagliato qualcosa???
<krabador> vice___, segui solo guide ufficiali. Le guide non ufficiali, le segui a tuo rischio e pericolo
<akis24> si a seguire la guida visti i risultati
<lorenzo_> hola!!!  problema per scaricare programmi
<lorenzo_> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<krabador> lorenzo_, in che senso? niente warez qui
<vice___> krabador me ne consigli una?
<vice___> grazie
<lorenzo_> dovrei scarire un programma della noki per il mio cell ma non ci riesco
<krabador> !wiki | vice
<ubot-it> vice: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> !wiki | vice___
<ubot-it> vice___: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> lorenzo_, se non c'è nel software center, cerca informazioni nella risorsa ufficiale del programma in questione
<lorenzo_> oki ma per scaricare programmi di qualsiasi tipo bisogna sempre passare da li?
<krabador> lorenzo_, quella è una risorsa ufficiale con dentro tantissimo software
<lorenzo_> adesso ci sbatto la testa gentilissimo grazie
<krabador> lorenzo_, "programmi di qualsiasi tipo "
<krabador> lorenzo_ cerca software per ubuntu
<juan_> krabador niente da fare, fa per caricare la connessione ma poi non va a buon fine
<juan_> grazie comunque
<vice__> non riesco a capire come si cerca sul wiki
<vice__> [ERROR   ] 23:40:35 ipcinterface:156 Deluge restart failed: Couldn't listen on any:/home/vincenzo/.config/deluge/ipc/deluge-gtk: Cannot acquire lock.
<vice___> cerco come attivare il num lock allavvio di ubuntu 13.10
<vice___> ho provato delle guide ma niente di positivo
<vice___> cose il GNOME Tweak Tool   puo risolvere il mio problema??
<vice___> nessuno losa??
<vice___> qualcuno???
<vice___> attivare il numlock allavvio
<vice___> :)O
<achille> buona sera a tutti
<vice___> nessuno mi puo aiutare?
<vice___> ciao
<achille> chi puo aiutarmi
<vice___> non c'è nessuno
<vice___> tu sai come attivare il num lock allavvio?
<vice___> attivare il num lock allavvio?
<vice___> attivare il num lock allavvio?
<vice___> :)
<vice___> :(
<vice___> :)
<vice___> :(
<vice___> :)
<vice___> :(
<vice___> :)
<vice___> :(
<vice___> :)
<vice___> 123 stella
<vice___> 1
<vice___> 2
<vice___> 3
<vice___>  stella
<gianl> ciao ce qualcuno
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-04
<Renny> Ragazzi buonasera a tutti ho un problema col mio monitor qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<krabador> Renny, che tipo di problema?
<Renny> Ho montato oggi un processore AMD a 5600 k con scheda grafica integrata radeon hd7560d
<Renny> Se lo collego in dvi-hd alla tv funziona e si vede tutto
<Renny> mentre se collego in vga al monitor riesco a vedere solo il bios e la scritta ubuntu mentre carica poi si oscura
<Renny> e sul monitor appare la scritta o "no signal"
<Renny> o cavo non connesso
<krabador> Renny, hdmi,non dvi
<krabador> Renny, scusami, che versione di ubuntu ?
<Renny> 13.10
<Renny> Il dvi è al PC,  l'ho alla tv
<krabador> Renny, apri un terminale, manda software-properties-gtk, guarda nell'ultima tab a destra, con pc connesso ad internet
<Renny> Cosa dovrei vedere?
<krabador> quale driver amd, è disponibile
<Renny> trust. gpg
<Renny> trustd.gpg
<Renny> quello sotto è corretto
<krabador> Renny, si deve aprire una finestra
<Renny> scusami ma sono ancora molto alle prime armi
<krabador> non ti preoccupare
<Renny> Mi da in uso driver video per gli acceleratori grafici amd da fgrlx (proprietario)
<krabador> Renny, scusami, puoi mandare uno screenshot ?
<krabador> !imagebin | Renny
<ubot-it> Renny: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Renny> caricata
<Renny> Non c'e c'è il lino perché non sono iscritto
<Renny> la riconoscete perché è fatta col cell
<krabador> su imagebin non serve essere iscritti
<krabador> il link risultante l'upload, puoi incollarlo qui
<Renny> http://imagebin.org/303714
<Renny> Il problema che ho riportato lo faceva anche con l'impostazione quella che aveva messo in automatico il PC cioè la prima
<krabador> Renny, clicca su fglrx updates, applica e riavvia
<Renny> ok fatto
<Renny> sta applicando
<Renny> fatto ma stesso discorso adesso da input not supported
<krabador> puoi andare a controllare in bios se ci sono delle voci a riguardo ?
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Waterfall> ciao a tutti
<Waterfall> ho ubuntu 13.10 installato oggi, ma non mi prende la frequenza dello schermo e sfarfalla. Come la modifico?
<cristian_c> Waterfall, la frequenza dal gestore dello schermo
<cristian_c> Waterfall, in live stessa cosa?
<Waterfall> si uguale
<Waterfall> una volta mi avevano dato un comando per settare risoluzione e frequenza ma non lo ricordo piu
<cristian_c> Waterfall, hai aperto il gestore dello schermo?
<Waterfall> inpostazioni->monitor?
<cristian_c> Waterfall, penso di sì
<Waterfall> aperto ma non c'è nulla sulla frequenza ma solo sulla risoluzione
<cristian_c> Waterfall, puoi postare una schermata?
<Waterfall> non saprei come fare
<cristian_c> Waterfall, a realizzare la schermata?
<Waterfall> http://powerlink.altervista.org/cleveland/Schermata_del_2014-04-04_10_22_51.png
<Waterfall> questa va bene?
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> Waterfall, ok, lo puoi fare anche con xrandr
<cristian_c> da riga di comando
<cristian_c> anche se mi sembra strano non ci sia l'opzione nella gui
<cristian_c> Waterfall, apri un terminale
<Waterfall> aperto
<cristian_c> Waterfall, digita xrandr -q e posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Waterfall> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7202321/
<cristian_c> VIRTUAL1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<cristian_c> virtual?
<cristian_c> Waterfall, quale risoluzione?
<Waterfall> 1024x768
<cristian_c>    1024x768       85.0     75.1     75.0     70.1     60.0*
<cristian_c> puoi scegliere tra questi refresh rate
<cristian_c> attualmente è 60 giusto?
<Waterfall> esatto
<Waterfall> metterei 85
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> tantino
<Waterfall> mettiamo 75
<cristian_c> xrandr -r 85
<cristian_c> xrandr -r 75
<cristian_c> a seconda
<Waterfall> grazie
<cristian_c> funza?
<Waterfall> ora è perfetto
<cristian_c> ok
<Waterfall> si grazie
<cristian_c> np
<it9qqx> Buongiorno. Mi chiamo Paolo e ho un problema di aggiornamento, non mi permette di passare dalla attuale versione 12.04 alla 12.10.
<it9qqx> il mio hardware è:
<cristian_c> it9qqx, la 12.10 fra non molto sarà obsoleta
<cristian_c> it9qqx, non ti conviene effettuare il passaggio diretto alla 14.04 appena esce ufficialmente?
<cristian_c> da lts a lts
<cristian_c> visto che mancano più o meno una ventina di giorni al rilascio
<it9qqx> MB: gigabit GA-K8NPX-SLI e scheda grafica GeForce 6600, roba un po antica
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> processore? ram?
<it9qqx> ram 2GB
<ExPBoy> aspetta la 14.04 e fai una prova in live
<it9qqx> processore AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 4000+
<ExPBoy> uhm
<it9qqx> si lo so, roba vecchia
<it9qqx> era una limited edition della gigabit
<it9qqx> cmq, quando tento l'aggiornamento, dopo un po si ferma dicendo che l'hardware non va bene per la versione, quindi la 14.04 ce la farà a girare?
<it9qqx> ai posteri l'ardua sentenza
<cristian_c> it9qqx, strano
<cristian_c> it9qqx, non è che hai un processore che non supporta il PAE?
<it9qqx> si lo supporta, anche se vecchio è un 64 bit
<cristian_c> it9qqx, digita: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cristian_c> e posta su pastebin il risultato
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<it9qqx> fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/7202394/
<cristian_c> it9qqx, puoi postare la schermata con il messaggio di errore?
<it9qqx> ok riprovo e poi la posto
<it9qqx> questo è il primo messasggio http://paste.ubuntu.com/7202417/
<it9qqx> io dico di continuare e
<cristian_c> it9qqx, beh, mi sembra chiaro
<cristian_c> it9qqx, tu vuoi continuare a utilizzare unity
<cristian_c> su una macchina vecchia
<cristian_c> L'esecuzione dell'ambiente desktop «unity» non è completamente supportata dal proprio hardware. Dopo l'aggiornamento ci si troverà in un ambiente molto rallentato. Si consiglia di mantenere la versione LTS per il momento. Per ulteriori informazioni consultare la pagina https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/UpdateManagerWarningForUnity3D. Continuare comunque con l'aggiornamento?
<it9qqx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7202422/
<cristian_c> , W:Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-backports/restricted/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 193.206.139.45 80]
<cristian_c> inoltre, che c'entra natty?
<ExPBoy> soliti casini :)
<cristian_c> che è morto e sepolto da un bel pezzo
<cristian_c> non avevi parlato della 12.04?
<it9qqx> si infatti, attualmente uso la 12.04
<it9qqx> volevo passare alla 12.10 e poi man mano fino all'ultima
<cristian_c> it9qqx, la 13.04 è già scaduta
<cristian_c> a gennaio
<glpiana> it9qqx, scrivi nel terminale: cat /etc/apt/sources.list          e metti su pastebin
<it9qqx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7202436/
<glpiana> it9qqx, scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> it9qqx, quando ti si apre l'editor col file, cerca le righe: deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<glpiana> deb-src http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<glpiana> it9qqx, cancellale o metti davanti ad ognuna un cancelletto ( # )
<glpiana> it9qqx, fai lo stesso con deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu natty partner
<glpiana> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu natty partner
<glpiana> it9qqx, quando hai terminato, salva il file e chiudi l'editor di testo
<glpiana> it9qqx, fai lo stesso anche con la prima riga: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release i386 (20110427.1)]/ natty main restricted
<it9qqx> ok provo
<cristian_c> it9qqx, hai attivati i repo proposed, che fan sempre danni
<cristian_c> *attivato
<it9qqx> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> it9qqx, ora scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<it9qqx> cristian_c, come si disattiva? si sono nuovo, era da tempo che volevo passare a linux, stanco dei prodotti ms
<glpiana> it9qqx, te lo sto facendo fare io
<it9qqx> grazie, siete gentilissimi, glpiana adesso cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> it9qqx, vai nella scheda "aggiornamenti"
<it9qqx> ok
<glpiana> it9qqx, dovresti vedere elencate delle voci
<glpiana> it9qqx, una di queste è proposed o proposti
<it9qqx> devo deselezionarla?
<glpiana> sì
<glpiana> poi chiudi. se riacarica da solo i dati, bene. se no, nel terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<it9qqx> ok provo
<it9qqx> fatto
<it9qqx> vediamo che succede stavolta, non so come ringraziarti
<it9qqx> sembra stia andando
<shadow91> ciao
<shadow91> non  riesco  a  installare  un  programma  mi  aiutate?
<glpiana> shadow91, che programma?
<shadow91> vmware  workstation
<glpiana> shadow91, non c'è supporto per software esterno ai repository
<glpiana> vmware ha comunque un suo sito con un suo supporto, ed essendo un prodotto a pagamento puoi chiedere assistenza a loro
<`abc> volevo chiedere, ma ubuntu ha di default il supporto per il filesystem udf?
<`abc> ping
<`abc> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<glpiana> `abc, dalla pagina del manuale di mount direi di sì
<tdk200> salve a tutti raga. dovrei rimuovere dei driver di una scheda wifi integrata a lubuntu come devo procedere?
<tdk200> i driver li ho aggiunti da driver aggiuntuvi ma adesso quando accedo a quella finestra non mi mostra più i driver in uso
<tdk200> volevo rimuoverli da li ma nn posso
<glpiana> tdk200, metti lsmod  su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tdk200> glpiana aspè che va un pò lento a caricare
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7202734/ eccolo
<glpiana> tdk200, la scheda wifi è una broadcom?
<tdk200> si si
<glpiana> tdk200, non stai usando driver proprietari, stai usando gli open source, i wl
<tdk200> a come posso rimuoverli proprio?
<glpiana> tdk200, se mi spieghi quello che vuoi fare precisamente vedo di darti una mano
<tdk200> da driver aggiuntivi nn me li fa più togliere
<glpiana> tdk200, ok, l'ho capito. ma li vuoi togliere a quale scopo?
<tdk200> non devo usare quella scheda e devo vedere se risolvo il problema dell'arresto del pc e del restart
<glpiana> tdk200, oki, un attimo solo
<tdk200> perchè ieri facendo ctrl+alt+f1 mi usciva errore modem manager 587 info caught signal 15 shutting down
<glpiana> tdk200, sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<tdk200> proprio dopo aver installato questi driver il pc nn si spegne e nn si riavvia +
<tdk200> ho seguito pure questa guida ma nulla da fare
<tdk200> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/1070647
<glpiana> tdk200, hai letto sopra?
<tdk200> sisi ho scritto il comando nel terminale
<glpiana> tdk200, quando termina riavvia il pc
<tdk200> ed ho avviato la procedura
<glpiana> che procedura?
<tdk200> sperando che riavvia
<tdk200> il comando che mi hai dato :D
<tdk200> adesso ha terminato
<tdk200> glpiana: posso farti vedere anche il default grub? li ho modificato alcune cose e volevo vedere se è tutto ok
<glpiana> tdk200, vediamo
<tdk200> oggi mi carica lento pastebin :S
<tdk200> An error has occurred in the Pastebin software. Please notify the administrators.  riavvio prima dai poi torno e vediam
<glpiana> ok
<tdk200_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7202797/ ecco glpiana
<tdk200_> cmq nn mi si è spento il pc :S mannaggia ma che sarà mai questo inghippo
<glpiana> tdk200_, che non si sia spento mi può star bene. chiudi la sessione, passa in console con ctrl+alt+f1, fai il login e poi scrivi: sudo halt
<glpiana> tdk200_, poi torna qui e dimmi se si è spento
<tdk200_> ok
<`abc> how edit udf iso file with isomaster?
<glpiana> !english | `abc
<ubot-it> `abc: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<`abc> come cancellare o aggiungere file in un'immagine iso con filesystem udf..possibilmente attraverso isomaster
<`abc> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<glpiana> `abc, non pingare inutilmente il bot per cortesia
<`abc> va bene perdonatemi
<glpiana> `abc, da quel che ho visto puoi aprire la iso con 7zip. immagino che con isomaster tu possa poi riscreare la iso
<`abc> esatto. con isomaster creo elimino e salvo la iso semplicemente
<`abc> senza dover ricreare nuove iso ecc ecc
<`abc> pero il filesystem udf non lo supporta a quando pare
<glpiana> `abc, se provi ad aprirla che ti dice?
<`abc> mi appare solo un readme che dice:
<`abc> This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system
<`abc> that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification.
<glpiana> `abc, prova ad aprirla con 7zip
<`abc> chissa se ce l'ho..
<glpiana> `abc, se non ce l'hai lo installi, il pacchetto è p7zip se non ricordo male
<luperto> ciao buon pomeriggio
<luperto> come faccio a mettere questo comando
<krabador> `abc, masterizza il disco udf ed amen
<luperto> krabador come faccio a mettere questo sudo apt-get install wine
<luperto> grz
<krabador> luperto, è una domanda seria?
<ExPBoy> lol
<luperto> si
<krabador> ctrl alt t, e lo scrivi li' dentro
<krabador> luperto, ma, forse non hai fatto caso che in ubuntu c'è il software center, con il quale puoi installare moltissimo software, tra cui anche wine
<luperto> e dove lo trovo il software center
<luperto> krabador
<luperto> perfavore
<krabador> luperto, che versione di ubuntu stai usando?
<luperto> ubuntu 13.10
<krabador> luperto, di lato a sinistra, a forma di busta della spesa
<krabador> luperto, se no, clicca in alto a sinistra, ed inizia a scrivere software center, e ti appare tra le applicazion i
<luperto> o sciacciato krabador sulla busta della spesa
<ExPBoy> porello
<luperto> kabador ho scritto il programma non me lo torva
<luperto> trova
<krabador> !wine | luperto
<ubot-it> luperto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<luperto> e cosa devo fare krabador o sciacciato il link
<luperto> perfavore
<ExPBoy> luperto, magari scrive ho al posto di o .....
<krabador> luperto, allora, sei correttamente connesso ad internet con quella macchina?
<luperto> si
<krabador> luperto, dentro il software center, si puo' installare wine
<krabador> luperto, cerca bene
<luperto> o trovato questo virtual dj
<luperto> ma non me lo trova
<ExPBoy> :(
<krabador> luperto, cerca wine nel software center, e manda un immagine con pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | luperto
<ubot-it> luperto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> luperto, quando cerchi, il risultato è , con il bicchierino di vino come icona, " Caricatore di Programmi Windows Wine"
<krabador> luperto, altrimenti chiudi il software center, apri il terminale, con ctrl alt t , oppure clicchi in alto a sinistra e scrivi terminale, dopodichè sudo apt-get install wine
<`abc> masterizzo sto udf?
<`abc> che dite?
<`abc> poi come lo tolgo il file?
<glpiana> `abc, non lo togli
<luperto> scritto sta istallando
<krabador> `abc, scusa, ma sei offtopic
<luperto> krabador ho scritto sta istallando
<`abc> quindi isomaster non funz con udf? o devo mettere un modulo nel kernel?
<`abc> isomaster fa al caso mio
<`abc> ma senza il supporto udf la vedo dura
<ExPBoy> !info isomaster
<ubot-it> isomaster (source: isomaster): Graphical CD image editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 208 kB, installed size 1146 kB
<luperto> kabador sta istallando
<`abc> non capisco il perche...non mi apre l'udf
<glpiana> `abc, hai provato, come suggerito, ad usare 7zip?
<`abc> si ma non lo trova
<krabador> `abc, google ha una marea di risultati, su come montare un udf su linux / ubuntu
<`abc> ho installato
<krabador> non so se da te non funziona
<`abc> con isomaster pero krabador
<`abc> questo mi interessa
<krabador> sei offtopix+
<krabador> non fartelo ripetere
<luperto> kabador e uscito questo adesso Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<`abc> classe a++
<krabador> luperto, bene, aspetta tutta la procedura, e buon wine
<luperto> ok kabador
<luperto> sta ancora ok kabador e non va avanti
<luperto> krabador  e uscito questo In order to install this package, you must accept the license terms, the  │    │ "TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA ". Not accepting will cancel the    │    │ installation.                                                             │    │                                                                           │    │ Do you accept the EULA license terms?
<luperto> cosa faccio si o no
<krabador> luperto, non incollare in canale
<krabador> digli di si
<luperto> ok scusa
<luperto> ok fatto si
<chris____> ciao
<luperto> kabador e uscito questo vedi http://paste.ubuntu.com/7203008/
<krabador> luperto, bene
<luperto> e dopo questo kabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/7203013/
<luperto> cosa devo fare ora krabador
<luperto> adesso
<krabador> se non hai pranzato potresti farlo
<krabador> è finita l'installazione
<luperto> ok
<Carlitos83> sera
<krabador> buonasera
<tdk200> glpiana: scusami se nn mi son riconnesso ma si era inceppato il pc
<tdk200> cmq facendo halt da ctrl+alt+f1 nn si spegne e mi da errore modem manager 566 info caught signal 15 shutting down fail
<glpiana> tdk200, e poi tu lo spegni a forza col tasto?
<luca__> ciao a tutti, sto sperimentando strani problemi con installazione xubuntu. nella prova funziona tutto, poi installandolo non va + online e inoltre non si spegne il sistema...c'è sempre la rotellina e non si spegne. qualche buon uomo può aiutarmi?
<tdk200> glpianA SI
<Viskio> Buongiorno, c'è qualcuno che può darmi qualche dritta su come trovare a che versione è aggiornato il mio Sistema Operativo?
<krabador> Viskio, cat /etc/lsb-release
<krabador> Viskio, da terminale
<Viskio> Grazie mille
<Viskio> come avvio il gestore aggiornamenti in ubuntu 12.10?
<krabador> Viskio, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<luca__> ciao a tutti, sto sperimentando strani problemi con installazione xubuntu. nella prova funziona tutto, poi installandolo non va + online e inoltre non si spegne il sistema...c'è sempre la rotellina e non si spegne. qualche buon uomo può aiutarmi?
<krabador> luca__, che hardware e che versione di xubuntu?
<luca__> versione 13.10
<luca__> hp compaq nx7400
<krabador> luca__, per favore, sudo lshw da terminale, ed incolla su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | luca__
<ubot-it> luca__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca__> scusa ma non ho capito, sono una pippa con i pc
<luca__> sudo lshw da terminale
<luca__> ?
<krabador> luca__, apri il terminale, e digita quel comando
<luca__> dove lo devo digitare?
<krabador> !terminale | luca__
<ubot-it> luca__: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<Viskio> krabador, ho dato entrambi i comandi nel terminale, dopo avere digitato il secondo, dist-upgrade mi ha chiesto S/N io ho premuto S e ora sta lavorando da un po il terminale, che sta facendo?
<krabador> Viskio, sta aggiornando il sistema, quando finisce manda su pastebin quello che ha fatto
<krabador> !pastebin | Viskio
<ubot-it> Viskio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Viskio> sta aggiornando alla 13.04?
<krabador> no
<krabador> sta facendo gli aggiornamenti dei pacchetti della 12.10 che ti sono rimasti indietro
<krabador> non sta facendo un salto di versione di sistema
<Viskio> per fare quello poi che cosa dovrò fare?
<krabador> Viskio, avresti dovuto chiederlo correttamente prima
<krabador> Viskio, ma ti conviene abbondantemente reinstallare
<krabador> piuttosto che fare il salto di versione
<krabador> se aspetti il 17 aprile, puoi installare direttamente la 14.04
<krabador> ovvero la prossima LTS, versione con supporto a lungo termine, di 5 anni
<luca__> krabador:ho scritto nel terminale: sudo lshw
<Viskio> più che altro volevo reinstallaere perchè ho molti problemi su questa versione, mi basta la 13.10
<luca__> il sistema dice: [sudo] password for deserti:
<luca__> e non mi fa scriverenulla
<Viskio> luca__ metti la tua pass
<krabador> luca__, non appaiono i caratteri
<krabador> ma fa scrivere la password
<Viskio> non ti scrive nulla perchè è nascosto
<krabador> Viskio, non ti accavallare
<Viskio> scusa
<luca__> io digito ma il cirsore blu rimane fermo
<krabador> luca__, scrivi correttamente la password e da invio
<Matt_91> luca__: normale
<Matt_91> luca__: per questioni di sicurezza, tu scrivi la password e premi invio
<luca__> ok, ci sono riuscito
<Viskio> krabador: come faccio a reinstallare tutto?
<krabador> Viskio, allora, aspetta l'aggiornamento dei pacchetti che sta facendo, arrangia per qualche giorno , ed installa direttamente la 14.04
<krabador> !installazione | Viskio
<ubot-it> Viskio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> Viskio, scarichi la iso , la masterizzi su dvd, o fai una pendrive
<krabador> !iso | Viskio
<ubot-it> Viskio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<luca__> ma come faccio a fare copia e incolla su pastebin se sono 2 terminali diversi?
<luca__> quello su cui ho problemi non mi va online
<krabador> luca__, senza informazioni dettagliate sull'hardware pregiudichi il supporto
<krabador> luca__, "online " intendi in wifi?
<luca__> intendo che in versione live riconosce il cavo ethernet ed è tutto ok, poi vado ad installare e non riconosce più nulla, dicendomi che sono offline
<luca__> ho anche il wifi e ho provato a configurarlo ma non ci sono ruiuscito
<pinux> ciao ho un problema posso chiedere qui
<krabador> luca__, un'ulteriore ragione per fornire informazioni dettagliate sull'hardware
<krabador> pinux, chiedi
<luca__> provo a copiare le info da un pc ed esportarle con una chiavetta in questo pc
<krabador> Viskio, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases , come puoi vedere qui, la 13.04 non è piu' supportata e la 12.10 fino ad aprile 2014
<krabador> Viskio, la 13.10 fino a luglio
<krabador> Viskio, evita di fare le cose piu' volte, aspettando la 14.1
<krabador> 14.04
<krabador> ovvero, tra 2 giovedi'.
<Viskio> krabador, quindi il 17 verra rilasciata la versione 14.04 no? scarico l'iso e lo (copio o masterizzo?) su una chiavetta?
<krabador> certo , la iso puoi masterizzarla su dvd, o metterla in chiavetta
<krabador> seguendo i link forniti
<pinux>  krabador uso ubuntu 14 04 con xfce4 avevo troppe pagine del browser aperto, mi a craschato o ho spento adesso al riavvio non mi funziona network manager e quando spengo il pc  e come se esca dall0utenza per attivarne un'altra non so se mi spiego non spegne vuole loggare un'altro utente e non mi sospende il pc
<krabador> pinux, 14.04, sebbene in beta2, ma è ancora in sviluppo, non è stabile
<krabador> è sogetta a bug
<pinux> krabador:  lo so ma la uso da alcuni mesi non ho avuto mai grossi problemi a parte questo shut down improvviso perche probabile la cpu andava a 200
<krabador> pinux, "non aver avuto mai problemi" con la versione in sviluppo
<krabador> non significa non poterne avere da un momento all'altro
<pinux> si
<Matt_91> pinux: sono bug di lightdm e compiz, di lightdm dovrebbero essere ok, di compiz no
<pinux> avevo compoiz ma ho disistallato tutto
<krabador> il canale per la versione in sviluppo è #ubuntu-it+1
<pinux> potrebbe essere lightm che fare ora
<pinux> hai un idea
<krabador> il canale per la versione in sviluppo è #ubuntu-it+1
<Matt_91> pinux: prova ad aggiornare con sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<pinux> dici chiedere la
<Matt_91> pinux: siamo sempre noi alla fine XD
<pinux> non ho il modem questo e' il problema
<luca__> krabador, ho copiato e cliccato su paste
<krabador> Matt_91, si, ma di la non è offtopic
<pinux> ok vo di   la
<krabador> luca__, bene incolla il link risultante qui
<luca__> mi compare una pagina con tutti i dati e con scritto: Download as text
<pinux> vi  ringrazio scusate off-topic
<luca__> se lo faccio mi compare https://login.launchpad.net/P3vgzc6lXlRmPsNg/+decide
<luca__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7203528/
<pinux> quitto grazie
<Viskio> krabador, ha finito il terminale, ti devo mandare il link dopo aver premuto "paste"?
<krabador> Viskio, si
<luca__> krabador ho fatto tutto quel che mi avevi detto?
<Viskio> krabador, ecco qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7203538/
<Guest35901> ciao a tutti ho appena istallato ubuntu 12.04 sul nuovo pc , funziona tutto perfettamente tranne la presa usb3 frontale. Il venditore mi ha detto che potrebbe essere un problema di driver per usb3 ma la cosa mi lascia perplesso in quanto le 2 usb3 posteriori funzionano a meraviglia. Qualcuno mi puo dire che test posso fare per capire che cosa c'e' che non va? Grazie
<krabador> luca__, allora, vengono rilevate reti wifi?
<krabador> Guest35901, fisso, con quale scheda madre?
<Guest35901> Asus B85M-G
<luca__> no
<krabador> luca__, allora manda cat /etc/modules, e posta il contenuto
<luca__> cioè?
<luca__> ah, come prima?
<krabador> si
<krabador> Guest35901, prova in live l'ultima versione, forse la 12.04 non supporta correttamente il chipset
<Guest35901> Pero' le 2 posteriori vanno bene ...
<krabador> Guest35901, non c'entra nulla
<Guest35901> uso la 14.04 ?
<krabador> no
<Guest35901> 13.04
<krabador> quantomeno non prima del 17 aprile
<krabador> Guest35901, va sul sito , e scarica l'ultima disponibile
<Guest35901> ok live e controllo grazie
<luca__> krabador: mi dice: # etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<krabador> e basta?
<Guest35901> Scusa un ultimo dubbio adesso ho la 64 bit vabene?
<krabador> Guest35901, dipende dalla cpu
<Guest35901> I3 4130
<krabador> si puoi
<Guest35901> grazie
<Viskio> krabador, ecco qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7203538/
<krabador> Viskio, praticamente non aggiornavi da secoli
<krabador> ed hai PPA
<Viskio> krabador, non ho mai aggiornato ahahahah, cos'è PPA?
<krabador> Viskio, software-properties-gtk da terminale, vai nella tab "altro software" e disabilita tutto
<krabador> poi torna sul terminale e manda sudo apt-get update
<Viskio> come vado nella tab?
<krabador> ti appare e ci clicchi
<krabador> non hai un mouse?
<Viskio> si lo ho ahah
<Viskio> mi appare in automatico appena ho dato software-properties-gtk
<Viskio> krabador, ti mando il link del terminale dopo o prima di aver dato update?
<greg_> buona sera scusate sapete come ripristinare lapp ubuntu sofware cente che quando provo ad apprirla mi mi si chiude subito e esce una finestra con scritto  class system error come faccio
<Viskio> krabador, ecco il link http://paste.ubuntu.com/7203659/
<krabador> Viskio, bene, da un sudo apt-get upgrade, ed hai il sistema nelle condizioni migliori per aspettare la 14.04
<Viskio> grazie, ma cos'era sto ppa?
<krabador> una sorgente software esterna, non ufficiale
<Viskio> posso chiederti un'ultimo aiuto?
<krabador> chiedi pure
<Viskio> allora, è un bel po di tempo che ho un problema, all'avvio di ubuntu non ho la barra superiore delle finestre (quella con la x, _ e la finestra per ingrandire) e lo sfondo in bianco e nero, per far ricomparire la barra utilizzo "metacity --replace" ma in via momentanea, come riporto allo stato iniziale?
<krabador> Viskio, prova con sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Matt_91> Viskio: se non fa come dice krabador ti consiglio: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<krabador> !compiz
<ubot-it> Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<krabador> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<Viskio> io sto provando con "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop" poi ti mando il pastebin
<Viskio> krabador, ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/7203733/
<`abc> salve sapete i parametri per montare in read write mode
<`abc> -o rw per caso
<krabador> Viskio, allora?
<Guest79328> ciao a tutti ho un problema con la usb3 frontale del nuovo pc che non funziona. Tutto il resto ok mi e' stato detto prima di provare con una live 13.10 ( uso la 12.04) per vedere se era il chipset che non veniva riconosciuto ( scheda madre asus B85M-G ) ma niente da fare. Potete suggerirmi qualche altra prova? Grazie
<Guest79328> Le usb3 posteriori funzionano perfettamente
<Guest79328> qualche idea?
<massy> salve
<massy> ho un problema non riesco ad installare ubuntu in dual boot con win 7 con boot efi qualche suggerimento?
<Matt_91> !uefi | massy
<ubot-it> massy: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<massy> matt_91 grazie ....fiorse non mi sono espresso bene l'installer parte ma vorrebbe piallarmi windows in quanto non lo riconosce sul disco e purtroppo sono costretto a mantenerlo per via dei dati che ho ...... come risolvo nei vecchi portatili mi chiedeva se installare accanto a windows pero' non mi propone piu' l'opzione spero di essere stato chiaro
<Matt_91> massy: impostando le partizioni manualmente
<massy> non ho provato ad impostare le partiziooni manualmente per paura di perdere i dati
<Matt_91> massy: ehehe... io piallai tutto la prima volta XD
<Matt_91> massy: c'è da dire che ero anche un pivello XD
<massy> guarda lo farei volentieri ma non posso propio
<massy> :(
<Matt_91> massy: io devo andare e non posso assisterti. e ti saluto :) ciao ciao
<massy> grazie comunque
<massy> enzotib scusa mi aiuteresti?
<massy> ad installare ubuntu in dual boot su win 7 con bios efi?
<Riccardone> sera ...
<akis24> sera
<spartacus_72> sera
<FedericoFisica> Buonasera, c'è qualcuno che potrebbe darmi una mano? Dovrei creare un disco d'avvio usb da cui avviare Lubuntu 13.10 per installarlo, (sto digitanto da Ubuntu 13.10 che voglio rimuovere a favore di Lubuntu), la guida suggerisce di aprire il Creatore di Dischi d'avvio, applicazione che non riesco a trovare.. Se può essere d'aiuto ho cambiato DE, adesso sto usanto lxde
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, cd/dvd?
<FedericoFisica> Ho masterizzato l'iso su un dvd, però quando lo inserisco nel pc per vedere se lo rileva come installazione di lubuntu o come semplice "contenitore" del file iso, non lo vede come cd di installazione di lubuntu..
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, perchè devi avviarlo al boot
<cristian_c> se hai masterizzato, dovrebbe avviarlo al boot, previa impostazione nel bios
<FedericoFisica> quindi devo accedere al bios, impostarlo come boot dopo aver liberato la partizione che adesso occupa ubuntu, giusto? (ovviamente con il dvd inserito nel lettore lol)
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, devi impostare il boot da cd/dvd nel bios
<cristian_c> lanciare il cd/dvd all'avvio e provare in live o l'installazione
<cristian_c> quando installi puoi formattare la partizione su cui è installato ubuntu
<FedericoFisica> Ok!
<FedericoFisica> La partizioni occupate da ubuntu dovrebbero essere solo due giusto? La swap e la partizione dei file system, c'è altro?
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, non ha senso formattare la swap
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, se hai creato solo quelle due, sì
<FedericoFisica> Nel caso in cui non fossi sicuro di quali partizioni sono legate ad ubuntu e quali a windows (ho scordato di dire che è in dual boot, perdonami), c'è un modo per verificarlo?
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, nella tabella del partizionamento manuale
<cristian_c> sono elencate le partizioni presenti
<cristian_c> quelle winz sono in ntfs
<cristian_c> !partizioni
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<FedericoFisica> Bene, ho 6 divisioni del disco, 4 in cui non è presente la parola ntfs, e due in cui è presente. Delle quattro una però è ambigua.
<FedericoFisica> ti dico le caratteristiche
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, è meglio se posti una schermata
<cristian_c> di gparted
<FedericoFisica> Hai ragione, provvedo subito, grazie per la pazienza
<FedericoFisica> ecco http://i59.tinypic.com/20fyfs9.png
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, hai tre partizioni winz
<cristian_c> la 1 , la 2 e la 3
<cristian_c> che non vanno toccate
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, devi formattare la 5 in fase di installazione
<FedericoFisica> Benone, ricapitolando, adesso inserisco il cd, riavvio il pc e accedo al bios, imposto il boot da cd/dvd e continuo, il cd/dvd rileva l'istallazione di lubuntu, la quale mi chiederà che partizione formattare per far posto a lubuntu, quindi formatto la partizione 5. Tutto giusto?
<akis24> perfetto FedericoFisica
<FedericoFisica> Bene, grazie infinite :)
<FedericoFisica> Buonasera, sono di nuovo io, ho provato a dare la priorità al dvd sul quale ho messo l'immagine iso di lubuntu, purtroppo mi compare sempre la schermata nella quale scelgo se usare windows o ubuntu... come posso rimediare?
<FedericoFisica> C'è qualcuno?
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, non hai settato bene il boot da cd/dvd
<FedericoFisica> C'era un elenco di preferenze del boot, ho selezionato come opzione numero uno il nome del lettore cd/dvd, devo fare altro^
<FedericoFisica> ?
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, hai fatto salva ed esci,f10 di solito?
<FedericoFisica> Si
<spartacus_72> che pc hai?
<FedericoFisica> Asus x53s
<cybernova> FedericoFisica, hai masterizzato in maniera adeguata il dvd con l'immagine di lubuntu?
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, non ho seguito la discussione precedente,devi installare lubuntu,dopo win e ubuntu?
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, ??
<FedericoFisica> cybernova, cosa intendi con "in maniera adeguata"? spartacus_72, ho in dual boot win8 e ubuntu, voglio installare lubuntu nella partizione di ubuntu formattando la partizione di quest'ultimo durante l'istallazione di lubuntu
<cybernova> FedericoFisica, devi masterizzare il dvd come immagine iso
<FedericoFisica> mi sa che non l'ho masterizzato bene allora..
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, ok. Riavvia ed entra nel bios,verifica che il lettore dvd sia il primo della lista,se nn lo è muovilo con le freccette,poi f10 salva ed esci,riavvia
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, e come lo hai scaricato scusa? in che formato è il SO?
<cybernova> FedericoFisica, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<FedericoFisica> spartacus_72, è proprio ciò che ho fatto, non va, credo che cybernova abbia centrato il dunque... E' in formato iso, ma sicuramente devo aver fatto la cavolata di masterizzare il dvd come dvd dati e non dvd immagine
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, masterizzalo con brasero,in ubuntu
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, ok
<cybernova> FedericoFisica, si, devi masterizzarlo come dvd immagine e non come dvd dati altrimenti non parte
<cybernova> segui il link che ti ho postato
<FedericoFisica> ho un cd/r ma mi dice che non va bene, richiede un cd rescrivibile..
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, non è che non va bene,e solo che non puoi sovrascriverlo adesso
<cybernova> FedericoFisica, puoi buttare il dvd se non è riscrivibile
<spartacus_72> o uno nuovo o un riscrivibile
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, anche una chiavetta usb va bene
<FedericoFisica> Bene, allora proviamo con la chiavetta! Devo semplicemente mettere il file iso nella penna usb e impostare il boot con preferenza su usb?
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, hai una chiavetta usb a portata di mano?
<spartacus_72> noooooo
<cybernova> !usb | FedericoFisica
<ubot-it> FedericoFisica: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<spartacus_72> aspetta FedericoFisica
<spartacus_72> segui il link di cybernova
<spartacus_72> usa unetbootin per montare l iso su chiavetta
<spartacus_72> è semplice
<FedericoFisica> ok, grazie per l'aiuto
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, ti semplifico la cosa,entra con ubuntu,scarica unetbootin e ti guido passo passo a montare l iso
<FedericoFisica> Bene, grazie ancora, sto scaricando unetbootin
<spartacus_72> ok
<FedericoFisica> Ho appena installato unetbootin
<spartacus_72> ok,aprilo
<spartacus_72> inserisci la chiavetta,deve essere vuota,ovviamente
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, metti la spunta a immagine disco,formato iso
<spartacus_72> dimmi quando ci sei
<FedericoFisica> fatto
<spartacus_72> clicca sui 3 puntini e cerca l iso
<spartacus_72> fatto?
<FedericoFisica> si
<spartacus_72> nella parte bassa di unetbootin verifica di avere in tipo : unità usb,e in unità la directory della chiavetta che hai inserito,poi clicca ok,fa tutto lui,aspetta un paio di minuti,poi ti chiederà il riavvio
<spartacus_72> prima di riavviare,togli la chiavetta,entra nel bios e rendi unità usb primaria
<spartacus_72> riavvia ancora con la chiavetta inserita,e fai l installazione
<marcopio> uonasera tutti, mi presento. Mi chiamo Marco e sono nuovo della comunità. Ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto che sono certo riceverò per diventare un utente ubuntu. Ho appena scaricato Lubuntu per installarlo sul mia ACER Travelmate, e sl sito è scritto che prima di tutto devo verificare l'impronta con MD5Sum ma non riesco a trovare dve scaricarlo. Mi potete aiutare? Grazie
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, tutto chiaro?
<FedericoFisica> Spartacus, in unità non mi spunta niente, anche cliccando la freccetta
<spartacus_72> hai inserito la chiavetta?
<cybernova> marcopio, buonasera, guarda qua http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, togli la chiavetta e rimettila,o prova a cambiare porta usb
<FedericoFisica> provo
<cybernova> !md5 | marcopio
<ubot-it> marcopio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<marcopio> ho visto ma non trovo un link da cui scaricare
<spartacus_72> marcopio, se non hai ancora dimestichezza col terminale la vedo dura,cmq il comando è questo: md5sum nome_file
<spartacus_72> marcopio, nn hai nulla da scaricare,che sistema usi ora?
<FedericoFisica> Spartacus_72, porta usb diversa, stesso risultato
<marcopio> XP
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, il pc ti legge questa chiavetta?
<spartacus_72> l hai mai usata?
<spartacus_72> marcopio, non conosco la procedura per win,mi spiace
<FedericoFisica> si, l'ho usata per scambiare dei file, la chiavetta viene normalmente letta
<marcopio> ma quindi se voglio installare Lubuntu con chiavetta USB come controllo l'impronta?
<spartacus_72> chiudi unetbootin ed inserisci la chiavetta,vedi se la legge e formattala in fat32
<cybernova> marcopio,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum c'è anche la guida per linux
<cybernova> windows*
<FedericoFisica> Ok, spartacus, procedo
<FedericoFisica> Spartacus, domanda stupida, come formatto la penna?
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, tasto destro
<spartacus_72> formatta compatibile fat 32
<spartacus_72> tasto destro sull icona della tua chiavetta nella unity
<FedericoFisica> Spartacus, uso un ambiente desktop diverso, lxde
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, capisco
<spartacus_72> cerca l icona della chiavetta e sempre col destro dovresti poterla formattare,in alternativa apri gparted
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, mi allontano 5 min
<FedericoFisica> apro gparted
<FedericoFisica> ok, ti aggiorno dopo allora
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, ci sono
<FedericoFisica> Bene, con gparted ho formattato in fat32
<spartacus_72> benissimo
<spartacus_72> riapri unetbootin
<spartacus_72> verifica subito se la riconosce stavolta
<FedericoFisica> adesso viene riconosciuta nella stessa unità in cui ho formattato, quindi è quella giusta
<spartacus_72> ok,ripeti la procedura di prima
<spartacus_72> seleziona l iso
<FedericoFisica> ripetuta, selezionata l'iso
<spartacus_72> metti la spunta a immagine disco
<spartacus_72> e dai ok
<spartacus_72> ci impiegherà qualche minuto a montare
<FedericoFisica> sta montando
<spartacus_72> quando ha finito non fare riavvia,ma esci e togli la chiavetta
<FedericoFisica> bene
<spartacus_72> poi sistema il bios come sai
<spartacus_72> e dopo riavvia con la chiavetta inserita
<FedericoFisica> Bene, mi è già stato detto prima quale partizione formattare per rimuovere ubuntu! Quindi non dovrei avere più alcun problema
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, occhio a non sbagliare partizione in fase di installazione ho ti giochi uno dei due SO
<spartacus_72> o**** ti giochi
<spartacus_72> devi installare dove adesso hai ubuntu?
<FedericoFisica> se vuoi ti mando uno screen di gparted con le partizioni, si, devo installare dove adesso ho ubuntu
<spartacus_72> si,fammi vedere
<FedericoFisica> detto fatto http://i59.tinypic.com/20fyfs9.jpg
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, ok,devi installare in dev/sda5,quella in ext4...e poi elimini quella swap,ma lo fai dopo sempre con gparted
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, anche se io avrei seguito un altro procedimento
<spartacus_72> più pulito
<FedericoFisica> Perfetto, adesso ho tolto la chiavetta, riavvio e sistemo il boot dando la priorità alla porta, dopodiché riavvio di nuovo e inserisco l'usb, giusto?
<FedericoFisica> che procedimento avresti seguito?
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, avrei prima formattato tutta la partizione estesa sda5
<spartacus_72> ma dovresti usare gparted live
<spartacus_72> forse ti viene più semplice cosi
<FedericoFisica> Spartacus, eliminando la partizione mentre uso ubuntu, con gparted si intende, esplode il pc giusto?
<spartacus_72> no,semplicemente non puoi
<spartacus_72> c'è il sistema in esecuzione
<FedericoFisica> scherzi a parte, probabilmente mi viene meglio a formattare durante l'istallazione di lubuntu :)
<spartacus_72> ecco perche dovresti usare la live gparted
<spartacus_72> si,ma nn è una installazione pulita
<spartacus_72> cmq procedi,ormail
<FedericoFisica> in che senso non è un'installazione pulita?
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, mio parere personale,non amo le cose fatte a caso
<spartacus_72> cmq ormai procedi
<spartacus_72> sistema il bios e fai l installazione
<FedericoFisica> Lubuntu potrebbe darmi problemi con questo tipo di installazione e formattazione della partizione di ubuntu?
<spartacus_72> no,non credo
<FedericoFisica> Bene, allora procedo e ti faccio sapere, grazie infinite per la pazienza che hai avuto
<spartacus_72> per come la vedo io è come mettere un tappeto sopra la polvere,tutto qui
<spartacus_72> ok
<spartacus_72> vai tranquillo,dai
<FedericoFisica> ok, ti faccio sapere allora, a dopo e grazie ancora
<silvietta> ciao, gentilmente, ora che conosco il mio ID qualcuno puo darmi il link o dirmi come fare per trovare il driver per il wireless di windows da inserire in ndiswapper ?????
<FedericoFisica> Spartacus, ho fatto come hai detto, stesso risultato di prima..
<FedericoFisica> forse sbaglio nell'impostare il boot della usb..
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, sicuramente
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, ascolta: non conosco il bios del tuo pc,ma mi capita spesso,specie con gli HP,e dopo aver impostato il boot da cd,devo riavviare ed entrare ancora nel bios,dove poi mi chiede cosa avviare prima. Con quale tasto entri nel bios?>
<FedericoFisica> f2, il mio pc è un asus x53s
<silvietta> come trovare il driver giusto per il wireless di windonsws? io so qual è il mio ID, ma non trovo più la lista dei driver da installare.. sto facendo doppio salto carpiato per fargli riconoscere il wi fi
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, ok,prova cosi: riavvia,premi ancora f2 e vedi se c'è la voce di avvio da usb
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, o cmq vedi se ti fa navigare tra le opzioni
<FedericoFisica> con usb inserita o no?
<spartacus_72> si certo,inserita
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, aspetta
<FedericoFisica> come boot option mi da solo il nome del disco rigido e il nome del lettore cd, però ho la possibilità di aggiungere una nuova opzione di boot
<spartacus_72> no
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, prova a riavviare e stavolta clicca esc,non f2...vedi se ti da avvio da usb
<spartacus_72> in molti asus va,ho appena letto
<FedericoFisica> provo
<spartacus_72> ma l opzione boot da usb l hai abilitata?
<FedericoFisica> bisogna abilitarla? come?
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, non c'è l'opzione cd/dvd tra i boot?
<FedericoFisica> si, ma non c'è quella usb
<spartacus_72> allora è bloccato
<spartacus_72> aspetta
<FedericoFisica> come opzione mi spunta solo il nome del lettore cd
<spartacus_72> cerca meglio nel bios,disabilita fastboot e secure boot
<spartacus_72> leggi qui:http://www.tomshw.it/forum/portatili-tablet-e-pc-all-one/290745-asus-k55vd-a55v-bios-boot-non-riconosce-dvd-usb-floppy.html#post2929154
<FedericoFisica> sono dal cellulare e non mi fa cliccare sul link... ad ogni modo ho cercato nel bios ma non c'è traccia di fastboot e secure boot
<FedericoFisica> Però ci sono due spunte: uefi boot e pxe rom
<spartacus_72> Extensible Firmware Interface,inibisce l installazione di altri sistemi operativi,disabilitalo
<lolly> salve c'e qualcuno che puo darmi una mano'
<FedericoFisica> posso disabilitare/abilitare solo uefi boot
<spartacus_72> si,l altro è per la connessione ad internet dal bios,il preeboot
<spartacus_72> disabilita uefi
<spartacus_72> riavvia,entra nel bios e vedi se trovi cd/usb
<FedericoFisica> disabilitato, lo era anche prima comunque
<FedericoFisica> ho fatto una prova, ho abilitato uefi e mi è spuntata come boot option una voce tipo: uefi: usb usb hard drive
<FedericoFisica> suppongo sia lei
<spartacus_72> beh si,usb è quella
<spartacus_72> mettila in cima alla lista e riavvia
<FedericoFisica> Perfetto,  è andata
<FedericoFisica> mi conviene prima provarlo? dovrebbe andare alla stragrande sul mio pc..
<spartacus_72> lubuntu va su tutto alla stragrande
<spartacus_72> controlla le periferiche,ethernet e wifi prima di tutto
<spartacus_72> vedi se è tutto ok e poi installa
<FedericoFisica> ho cliccato su try lubuntu ma mi da schermata nera,  spero stia solo caricando
<spartacus_72> questo dipende solo dalla iso che hai scaricato
<FedericoFisica> lubuntu 13.10 64bit
<spartacus_72> si,ma dicevo l integrità della iso
<spartacus_72> quanta ram hai?
<FedericoFisica> 4 gb
<spartacus_72> ok allora la 64bit
<spartacus_72> si è caricato o no?
<FedericoFisica> no...
<FedericoFisica> che faccio?
<spartacus_72> esci e riavvia,rimonta l iso su unetbootin e poi riprova
<spartacus_72> se nn va,scarica un altra iso di lubuntu
<spartacus_72> ormai sei pronto,credo sia la iso corrotta o non montata correttamente
<FedericoFisica> eppure l'ho scaricata dal sito italiano di Ubuntu...
<spartacus_72> prova prima a rimontarla
<spartacus_72> e nn ti abbattere
<spartacus_72> io adesso vado,notte
<FedericoFisica> per rimontarla devo formattare di nuovo?
<spartacus_72> certo,formatta la chiavetta e poi rimonta
<spartacus_72> formattala in ext
<spartacus_72> ext 2
<FedericoFisica> non in fat32?
<spartacus_72> prova in ext2
<spartacus_72> FedericoFisica, notte
<FedericoFisica> bene! proverò,  vediamo che succede, buonanottw
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-05
<eddybrok> buongiorno , ho un problema con virtualbox 4.2.16 , ho seguito tutte le possibili spiegazioni trovate in rete , ma non riesco a far funzionare le usb
<akis24> giorno
<pinuz_> buon :D  a chi posso  chiedere un aiuto please
<cybernova> !chiedi | pinuz_
<ubot-it> pinuz_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pinuz_> cybernova: stavo scrivendo in ubuntu it 1
<pinuz_> copio di la e scrivo qua a te
<pinuz_> cybernova: dopo un crash o spegnimento anomalo e come se    mi mancassero i permessi per accedere alle varie partizioni dischi interni paralleli e naturalmente alla connessione interrrrnet perche si tratta sempre di un dispositivo rimovibile usb che fare in queste  condizioni
<pinuz_> cybernova:  il sistema e praticamnete innutilizzabile non mi spegne, anzi allo spegnimento mi ripropone la finestra di log per accedere come se uscissi da una sessione
<pinuz_> cybernova:  il DE e xfce, mi funzionava perfettamentoe la sospensione cosa che adeso anche lei   è saltata
<pinuz_> mi dice errore mancano i permessi utente ad ogni operazione elencata sopra
<pinuz_> cybernova:
<cybernova> pinuz_, che versione utilizzi?
<pinuz_> cybernova:ora tsto usando una fedora 20 kde ma quella che non mi funziona per cu ti chiedo aiuto e la trusty 14.04
<cybernova> !beta | pinuz_
<ubot-it> pinuz_: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<pinuz_> cybernova:  si ero di la ma non c'era nessuno allora sono venuto di qua
<pinuz_> che fare
<cybernova> pinuz_, eh ma il canale di supporto è quello di la
<cybernova> qua diamo supporto fino alla 13.10
<pinuz_> ok mi spiace o provato a cercare nel forum ma ho qualche difficolta cybernova
<pinuz_> conosci qualcuno cybernova  su ubuntu it 1 che  puo aiutarmi magari chiamo direttamente il nick
<cybernova> pinuz_, come detto prima, se non sei un power user è meglio evitare le distro in stato di beta
<cybernova> pinuz_, chiedi nel canale e se qualcuno sa la risposta ti risponde, senza chiamare nessun nick
<pinuz_> a pensavo   fossi utile anche se allae prime armi per testare la distro cybernova
<cybernova> pinuz_, queste cose meglio lasciarle agli utenti più vissuti
<pinuz_> a ok cybernova  ti ringrazio per l'aiuto sspero  di  riuscire a risolvere con google   se non trovo aiutoo su +1
<cybernova> di nulla, ciao
<pinuz_> al  massimo istallo di nuovo una 13. grazie cybernova  alla prossima
<Viskio> Buongiorno, c'è percaso qualcuno che può darmi una mano per scaricare Hamachi "logmein" su ubuntu 12.10?
<cristian_c> !hamachi
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<Viskio> Grazie
<Viskio> ho scaricato il pacchetto hamachi e l'ho messo sul desktop, però ho un file eseguibile dall'ubuntu software center, come lo scompatto come dice le guida?
<cristian_c> Viskio, da dove?
<cristian_c> !info hamachi
<ubot-it> Package hamachi does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> quale pacchetto hai scaricato?
<Viskio> quello del sit
<Viskio> ufficiale
<Viskio> e l'ho estratto sul desktop
<cristian_c> Viskio, quale?
<Viskio> .deb a 32 bit
<Viskio> intendevi questo?
<PoWerSte> giorno
<PoWerSte> c'è qualcuno che posso aiutarmi??
<cristian_c> Viskio, come si chiama?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | PoWerSte
<ubot-it> PoWerSte: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Viskio> logmein-hamachi_2.1.0.119-1_i38
<Viskio> si chiama così cristian_c
<PoWerSte> allora in pratica ho installato Xubuntu XPocalypse Remix 12.04 dopo aver fatto l'installazione riavviando il pc il sistema non parte rimane la schermata nera con il _ che lampeggia
<cristian_c> Viskio, ok
<Viskio> cristian_c, ora che devo fare?
<cristian_c> Viskio, allora credo che l'installazione si differenzi da quella sul wiki
<cristian_c> Viskio, se è quello che cerchi, prova ad installare il deb
<Viskio> quello della wiki quale è? a me serve solo hamachi
<cristian_c> Viskio, non ho capito come l'hai scaricato
<Viskio> Dal sito ufficiale di LogMeIn
<cristian_c> Viskio, ok, ma quali scelte avevi? Cos'hai fatto, esattamente?
<Viskio> ora sono sul sito, ti do le scelte disponibili
<cristian_c> ok
<Viskio> non riesco a trovare le scelte disponibili, ricordo che c'erano altre due opzioni, io vorrei semplicemente hamachi
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Viskio, prova a ritroovare la pagina da cui hai scaricato il pacchetto
<cristian_c> *ritrovare
<Viskio> Trovato! ecco qui cristian_c https://secure.logmein.com/welcome/labs/#HamachiforLinux
<cristian_c> mo guardo
<cristian_c> logmein-hamachi_2.1.0.119-1_i386.deb
<cristian_c> ?
<Viskio> si quello a 32 bit
<it9qqx> rieccomi
<Viskio> hai dritte?
<FedericoFisica> Salve a tutti, ho provato ad installare Lubuntu (al momento digito su ubuntu 13,10 in dual boot con w8, voglio rimuovere ubuntu a favore di lubuntu), il pc riconosce la usb dal bios però, quando mi si apre il menù grub dove posso scegliere se provare o installare lubuntu, scegliendo di provare lubuntu e dando invio mi spunta una schermata nera e l'unica cosa che posso fare è spegnere forzatamente il pc..
<cristian_c> Viskio, prova ad installare il deb
<it9qqx> altro problemino, no audio da line in, nonostante abbia tolto il flag dal muto e alzato il livello e vedo la barra vumeter "muoversi", dalle casse non esce nulla, tutti gli altri suoni sono ok
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, di quale pc si parla?
<cristian_c> it9qqx, scusa, ma le casse cosa c'entrano con il line in?
<FedericoFisica> Asus x53s, è possibile che il problema sia relativo al uefi nel bios?
<Viskio> ma non me lo fa installare il deb...
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, quale x53s?
<cristian_c> Viskio, ?
<it9qqx> cristian_c, ciò che entra nella scheda audio come mic, line in, non me lo fa ascoltare come fa win
<Viskio> mi dai il comando per installarlo da terminale?
<FedericoFisica> Cristian, non sapevo ce ne fossero più versioni, intel i5 che esce con win7, sostituito successivamente da win8, nvidia geforce 1gb dedicato, 4 gb ram, devo darti altre indicazioni?
<cristian_c> it9qqx, aspetta, ma il line in non è usato per registrare?
<cristian_c> stessa cosa con mic
<cristian_c> Viskio, che problemi hai?
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, perché sprecarlo con lubuntu?
<cristian_c> O.o
<Viskio> cristian_c, in pratica mentre lo installa dall'ubuntu software center arriva alla fine e poi torna alla schermata in cui c'è il tasto "installa"
<FedericoFisica> cristian, mi piace la velocità di reazione e la semplicità dell'ambiente grafico, non conosco molte distribuzioni, ho prova ubuntu ma unix non mi piace per niente..
<it9qqx> cristian_c, esatto, sul line in ho collegato l'uscita di un mixer a cui ho collegato strumenti musicali, con win ho il ritorno da line in a out in automatico
<cristian_c> Viskio, non hai errori?
<cristian_c> Viskio, prova ad installarlo con GDebi
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, ci sono anche kde, gnome-shell
<cristian_c> it9qqx, semplicemente tu chiedi il mixaggio, un redirect dell'input sull'ouput
<cristian_c> in streaming
<cristian_c> *output
<cristian_c> it9qqx, perché se registri , poi puoi riprodurre facilmente il file prodotto, o sbaglio?
<it9qqx> cristian_c, esatto
<FedericoFisica> cristian_c, kde=kubuntu?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> it9qqx, quale programma usi?
<testone> buongiorno
<testone> potete darmi una mano a creare una partizione in modo che ubuntu vada ad installarsi senza occupare l'intero disco?
<it9qqx> attualmente nessuno, ma pensavo che accadesse la stessa cosa di win senza bisogno di programmi aggiuntivi, mi serve ascoltare prima per fare delle prove e poi registrare con qualcosa che troverò
<it9qqx> sono in ubuntu da pochi giorni
<testone> è possibile fare in modo che vada ad installarsi automaticamente in una partizione senza usare l'intero disco?
<cristian_c> testone, che devi fare?
<cristian_c> lol
<spaghetti> ciao
<spaghetti> sono sempre io testone
<cristian_c> it9qqx, quindi è una tua ipotesi?
<cristian_c> <it9qqx> altro problemino, no audio da line in, nonostante abbia tolto il flag dal muto e alzato il livello e vedo la barra vumeter "muoversi", dalle casse non esce nulla, tutti gli altri suoni sono ok
<spaghetti> cristian_c, desidero fare un'installazione default automatica su una partizione invece che tutto il disco
<spaghetti> creando a manina le partizioni ottengo errori di allineamento e prestazioni peggiori
<cristian_c> lol
<it9qqx> cristian_c, no, su win funziona così, basta aprire il mixer di win, selezionare gli ingressi che desideri e in automatico li reindirizza in uscita, infatti se colleghi il microfono e metti i livelli al massimo si genera l'effetto larsen
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> it9qqx, io farei delle prove
<cristian_c> di registrazione
<spaghetti> si possono fare due partizioni e dirgli di andarsi ad installare da solo su una?
<cristian_c> spaghetti, quante partizioni hai attualmente sul disco?
<spaghetti> immagina un disco nuovo da gestire
<spaghetti> solo che l'installazione automatica prende tutti i 500 gb
<cristian_c> spaghetti, non c'è winz?
<FedericoFisica> cristian_c, volendo cercare una distro dall'aspetto simile a lubuntu, quindi con un "menu start", e molto reattiva e veloce, kubuntu è una buona soluzione? Quali altre soluzioni ci sono?
<spaghetti> cristian_c, no è un altro computer, mi interessa installare solo buntu
<cristian_c> it9qqx, secondo me, dovresti impostare come input il line in o il mic, quando registri
<cristian_c> e come output le casse
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, ti consiglio di provare in live
<cristian_c> spaghetti, allora devi necessariamente partizionare
<cristian_c> !gparted | spaghetti
<ubot-it> spaghetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<spaghetti> cristian_c, l'ho fatto a manina ma i risultati sono deludenti, il disco macina continuamente
<cristian_c> ?
<Viskioo> cristian_c, capito il mio problema
<it9qqx> cristian_c, già fatto, ho provato a registrare con il registratore di suoni, ma mentre suono in diretta non sento nulla, riproducendo il file audio appena registrato si sente
<cristian_c> Viskioo, ?
<cristian_c> it9qqx, anche con audacity?
<spaghetti> cristian_c gparted, gdisk, fdisk, ho creato GPT con avvio,root,swap,dati ma è andava meglio quello fatto da lui intero disco
<cristian_c> it9qqx, il registratore di suoni registra e basta
<Viskioo> che quando provo a installare il deb arriva quasi alla fine della barra e poi torna dal tasto "installa"
<cristian_c> it9qqx, altrimenti fai una prova da terminale
<cristian_c> spaghetti, ubuntu a 64 bit?
<cristian_c> 13.10
<spaghetti> 14.10
<spaghetti> 64 bit
<cristian_c> Viskioo, hai fatto come suggerito?
<cristian_c> spaghetti, 14.10 non esiste
<spaghetti> daily build
<cristian_c> non esiste
<it9qqx> cristian_c, che prova?
<cristian_c> it9qqx, con audacity già provato?
<spaghetti> 14.04 daily
<cristian_c> it9qqx, arecord e aplay in pipe
<cristian_c> spaghetti, non è ancora usvita ufficialmente
<cristian_c> è una beta
<it9qqx> audiacity ancora non ce l'ho, lo installo e poi faccio delle prove
<cristian_c> *uscita
<cristian_c> it9qqx, anche
<spaghetti> cristian_c,lo so, è grave?
<spaghetti> cristian_c, mi sembra stabile
<cristian_c> spaghetti, non è ancora supportata
<cristian_c> !beta | spaghetti
<ubot-it> spaghetti: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<spaghetti> @ubot-it, desidero solo sapere come creare la partizione per l'installazione automatica in quella partizione
<spaghetti> @ubot-it, in modo che faccia da solo in quella partizione senza occupare l'intero disco
<cristian_c> spaghetti, ripeto, qui si da soltanto supporto per i rilasci supportati
<spaghetti> va bene, chiedo venia, vi ringrazio per il supporto e vi auguro una buona giornata
<FedericoFisica> Spartacus, ciao, alla fine ieri non è andata bene
<cristian_c> spaghetti, prova con una 13.10
<spaghetti> cristian_c, l'esito è lo stesso, prende tutto il disco, desidero vada in una partizione
<cristian_c> spaghetti, appunto devi partizionare
<cristian_c> spaghetti, hai seguito la guida a uefi?
<cristian_c> spaghetti, hanno pure aggiornato la pagina generale
<spaghetti> cristian_c, si seguo le guide comunque uefi è disable
<cristian_c> spaghetti, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<cristian_c> in cui si parla anche di uefi
<cristian_c> spaghetti, scusa, che senso ha parlare di gpt se poi disattivi uefi?
<cristian_c> O.o
<spaghetti> cristian_c, già vista e rivista comunque grazie
<spaghetti> cristian_c, è disattivato in default
<spaghetti> cristian_c, mi interessa l'installazione default in cui fa da solo in una partizione invece che l'intero disco, tutto qui
<cristian_c> spaghetti, mi sembra strano
<cristian_c> considerato che su macchine win8 uefi è attivo
<cristian_c> è fatto apposta per installare winz
<spaghetti> trattasi di macchina freedos
<cristian_c> spaghetti, ti suggerisco attentamente di leggere la guida aggiornata
<cristian_c> e differenziare i vari casi
<cristian_c> uefi attivo e uefi disattivo
<spaghetti> cristian_c, rileggo, grazie
<cristian_c> spaghetti, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<cristian_c> sì, perché il rischio è di fare confusione tra le varie modalità, tipo di partizioni richieste
<cristian_c> ecc...
<Viskioo> cristian_c, ho fatto come hai detto tu, "installare il deb"
<cristian_c> e tipo di tabelle delle partizioni
<cristian_c> Viskioo, ok
<spaghetti> cristian_c, riassumo: macchina freedos con uefi disattivato senza windows
<spaghetti> cristian_c, vado a leggere, grazie
<cristian_c> ok
<Viskioo> ma non va cristian_c
<cristian_c> Viskioo, ?
<Viskioo> "quando provo a installare il deb arriva quasi alla fine della barra e poi torna dal tasto "installa""
<cristian_c> Viskioo, hai fatto come ho usggerito?
<cristian_c> *suggerito
<cristian_c> gdebi
<Viskioo> cioè?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Viskioo, ti avevo suggerito di provare con gdebi
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Viskio, prova ad installarlo con GDebi
<Viskioo> perdonami ma come devo fare? non so cosa sia gdebi
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !gdebi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gdebi'
<cristian_c> !info gdebi
<ubot-it> gdebi (source: gdebi): simple tool to install deb files - GNOME GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 25 kB, installed size 198 kB
<Viskioo> cristian_c, devo installarlo?
<cristian_c> Viskioo, sì
<Viskioo> dall'ubuntu software center?
<cristian_c> sì, anche
<cristian_c> it9qqx, provato?
<it9qqx> cristian_c, si ma niente, ho trovato sul web questo http://askubuntu.com/questions/211136/get-the-audio-from-line-in-to-output-to-the-speaker
<cristian_c> it9qqx, non hai impostato l'input e l'output in audacity?
<cristian_c> it9qqx, io l'avevo fatto tranquillamente con il lettore mp3, ricordo
<it9qqx> cristian_c, ho impostato l'audio di audacity, ingresso e uscita, stesso risultato del registratore di suoni, mi registra perfettamente, ma non ascolto mentre registro,
<it9qqx> cristian_c, nel sito che ho postato si parla di editare qualcosa nella configurazione di alsa e mettere il loopback
<cristian_c> it9qqx, puoi postare una schermata di alsamixer?
<cristian_c> anche più di una schermata
<cristian_c> it9qqx, io farei così
<cristian_c> se si tratta di una prova, puoi farla tranquillamente da terminale con un pipe
<cristian_c> se la cosa ti serve per un lavoro, allora è meglio utilizzare jack, che è fatto apposta per le registrazioni
<FedericoFisica> cristian_c, sto provando a provare in live kubuntu (scusami il gioco di parole), ti faccio sapere se mi spunta schermata nera
<it9qqx> provo jack allora
<Alessio> Buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Alessio> Avrei bisogno di un aiutino
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, ok
<spaghetti> buon pomeriggio
<cristian_c> !jack
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'jack'
<cristian_c> it9qqx, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Jack
<Viskioo> cristian_c, fatto anche con il tuo programma, una volta finito mi chiede di nuovo di installare
<cristian_c> Viskioo, nessun messaggio di errore?
<cristian_c> Viskioo, puoi postare una schermata?
<Alessio> Mi ero fatto sentire un po' di giorni fa perché dovevo installare su un vecchio portatile lubuntu.....ma alla fine ho messo Kubuntu 10.10 però ho un sacco di inghippi, non mi va la wifi, non mi va la regolazione luminosità, non mi va l'audio....in più non quando cerco di scaricare pacchetti mi dice che non li trova, chi mi può aiutare?
<Alessio> Ciao Cristian_c ;)
<cristian_c> Alessio, la 10.10 non è supportata da una vita
<cristian_c> risale a 4 anni fa
<cristian_c> obsoleta
<Alessio> Le più recenti però non me le installa per via del processore
<cristian_c> Alessio, che processore?
<spaghetti> neanche lubuntu?
<Alessio> Processore M
<Viskioo> cristian_c, non posso postare screen shot, però niente messaggi d'errore
<cristian_c> Alessio, pentium m?
<cristian_c> Viskioo, perché non puoi?
<Alessio> Si Cristian, pentium m
<cristian_c> Alessio, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<Viskioo> cristian_c, perchè non so come fare ahahahahahha
<cristian_c> si parla proprio di pentium m
<cristian_c> Viskioo, tasto stamp
<cristian_c> oppure lo strumento apposito
<cristian_c> a seconda dell'ambiente desktop
<Viskioo> e poi dove la salva?
<cristian_c> Viskioo, penso nella tua home
<cristian_c> ma non uso mai stamp io
<Alessio> Con lubuntu avevo provato a seguire la guida che c'era nel wiki ma mi dava problemi...si bloccava
<cristian_c> Alessio, cioè?
<cristian_c> in quale punto della guida?
<Alessio> Ti ricordi che mi si bloccava su una schermata viola....dopo la configurazione della linea
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> Alessio, ma hai disattivato lo splash?
<cristian_c> per mostrare i messaggi del boot
<Alessio> Splash? Scusa ma sono nabbo di Linux
<cristian_c> Alessio, poi non spighi quale punto della guida
<cristian_c> *spieghi
<Viskioo> file:///home/lorenzo/Scrivania/Istantanea%20-%2005042014%20-%2014:40:20.png
<cristian_c> lol
<Viskioo> cristian_c, come te lo passo lo screen?
<Viskioo> ahaha
<cristian_c> !image | Viskioo
<ubot-it> Viskioo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Viskioo> http://imagebin.org/303917
<Viskioo> ora te ne mando un'altro
<cristian_c> Viskioo, risulta installato
<cristian_c> :-/
<cristian_c> il pacchetto è stato installato, è scritto anche nella schermata
<Viskioo> sisi, e ora guarda dopo che premo "chiudi"
<Viskioo> http://imagebin.org/303918
<Alessio> Cristian....ora riprovo
<cristian_c> Viskioo, dpkg -l | grep logmein
<Viskioo> da terminale?
<cristian_c> sì
<Viskioo> ti mando il pastebin?
<FedericoFisica> cristian_c,  stesso discorso di quando ho provato ad installare lubuntu, apre il menu grub, seleziono "prova lubuntu/kubuntu" dopodiché schermata nera..
<cristian_c> !paste | Viskioo
<ubot-it> Viskioo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, non dovrebbe apparire il grub
<Viskioo> sisi grazie, ce l'avevo già
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, hai provato a impostare il nomodeset?
<Viskioo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7207539/
<cristian_c> ii  logmein-hamachi                           2.1.0.119-1                               i386         LogMeIn Hamachi
<FedericoFisica> Cristian_c, forse sbaglio terminologia, apre il menu in cui posso scegliere se provare o installare la distro, non so cosa sia il nomodeset..
<cristian_c> è installato
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, è un'opzione che dovrebbe risolvere queste strane situazioni
<cristian_c> 1parametriavvio
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio
<ubot-it> Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<cristian_c> In questa guida vengono illustrati dei metodi per risolvere i più comuni problemi (mancato avvio, schermata nera, ecc..) del Live CD di Ubuntu applicabili anche al sistema installato.
<Viskioo> cristian_c e ora che ca.. mi serve fare? mi serve l'hamachi come su win
<cristian_c> come dice, magari c'è qualche problema dovuto al bios
<cristian_c> Viskioo, comunque adesso sai che è installato :)
<cristian_c> !hamachi
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<Alessio> Allora.....sto installando la mini iso come dicono nella guida......ora sono al punto che devo decidere che mirerò dell'archivio devo utilizzare.......metto Italia giusto? Dopo questo passaggio se non ricordo male si blocca
<Viskioo> sisi, grazie cristian_c :)
<cristian_c> Alessio, ora guardo
<FedericoFisica> Cristian_c, provo
<cristian_c> Viskioo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<Alessio> Scusa.....mirror........colpa della correzione auto
<cristian_c> Viskioo, ora non so l'ultimo pezzetto di installazione va eseguito
<cristian_c> Viskioo, nel caso, credo che dovresti segnalare la cosa al Gruppo Documentazione
<cristian_c> Viskioo, nel caso sia necessario modificare la guida wiki
<Viskioo> ok
<FedericoFisica> Cristian_c, mi si apre il grub nel quale non mi permette dui aqììì
<cristian_c> comunque se è fatto, puoi passare alla parte Configurazione
<FedericoFisica> di accedere alle impostazioni digitando f6
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, asp
<it9qqx> cristian_c, risolto con sudo sh -c ' echo "load-module module-loopback" >>  /etc/pulse/default.pa ' anche se ho qualche frazione di secondo di latenza
<cristian_c> it9qqx, per la latenza c'è il kernel low latency
<cristian_c> it9qqx, ed è meglio utilizzare jack
<cristian_c> come ho già accennato
<cristian_c> Alessio, questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale ?
<it9qqx> cristian_c, farò le mie prove per il miglior risultato, grazie infinite
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, premi 'e'
<Alessio> Si, la 12.04
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, quindi la schermata viola non appare?
<Viskioo> cristian_c, cosa devo fare per startere hamachi?
<FedericoFisica> Cristian, non appare la schermata viola, (dovrebbe apparire anche con kubuntu?), dopo aver premuto "e" cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> Alessio, per il mirror credo italia, ma se posti una foto, è meglio
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> Viskioo, hai configurato?
<Viskioo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7207569/
<Viskioo> come si configura? ahah
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, cosa appare?
<FedericoFisica> setparams 'start kubuntu'
<Alessio> Dopo che mi chiede se mettere un nome per il proxy o lasciare vuoto per non utilizzarlo ho dato l'ok e mi si è bloccato con schermata viola
<FedericoFisica> set gfxpayload=keep
<cristian_c> Impostare su tuncfg i permessi necessari all'avvio del programma; digitare il seguente comando:
<cristian_c> Viskioo, ok, allora punto 3 e 4 dell'installazione
<cristian_c> prima di hamachi-init
<Viskioo> ecco metto quel comando
<Viskioo> + cosa?
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, la schermata nera con tante scritte?
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, posta una foto
<cristian_c> Viskioo, sudo chmod 777 /sbin/tuncfg
<cristian_c> sudo /sbin/tuncfg
<Viskioo> devo aggiungere qualcosa?
<cristian_c> Viskioo, hai seguito quei punti
<cristian_c> ?
<Viskioo> ma quali punti?
<cristian_c> Alessio, hai lasciato vuoto?
<Viskioo> come configuro i permessi?
<cristian_c> Viskioo, lol
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Viskioo, ok, allora punto 3 e 4 dell'installazione
<Viskioo> si!
<cristian_c> ti ho riportato anche i coman di
<Viskioo> i comandi non vanno
<cristian_c> ?
<Viskioo> dice file o directory inesistenti
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> hamachi-init l'hai digitato?
<Viskioo> comando inesistente
<cristian_c> lol
<Alessio> Cristian....si ho lasciato vuoto
<Viskioo> "hamachi init" senza trattino mi da questo:
<cristian_c> Viskioo, allora qualcosa è cambiato in hamachi
<Viskioo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7207569/
<cristian_c> Viskioo, hai digitato start, non init
<cristian_c> O.o
<Viskioo> è identico con init
<Viskioo> aspetta che ti do pure quello con init
<cristian_c> You do not have permission to control the hamachid daemon.
<cristian_c> You can run 'hamachi' as root, or you can add your login name to the file
<cristian_c> '/var/lib/logmein-hamachi/h2-engine-override.cfg'
<cristian_c> and restart the daemon with
<cristian_c> sudo /etc/init.d/logmein-hamachi restart
<cristian_c> Alessio, posta schermata
<Viskioo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7207601/
<cristian_c> Alessio, che ti hanno detto sul forum?
<Viskioo> cristian_c, ho dato sul terminale sudo /etc/init.d/logmein-hamachi restart
<FedericoFisica> Cristian_c http://i61.tinypic.com/715tvn.jpg
<Viskioo> dice questo "Restarting LogMeIn Hamachi VPN tunneling engine logmein-hamachi"
<cristian_c> Viskioo, no, l'output ti dice di fare altro prima
<Viskioo> quale
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, ok, visto
<cristian_c> Viskioo, l'ho postato sopra
<Viskioo> ahhh '/var/...
<Viskioo> file o directory inesistenti
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, spostati dove vedi quiet splash
<cristian_c> Viskioo, devi editare il file .cfg
<Viskioo> come?
<FedericoFisica> fatto
<cristian_c> Viskioo, com'è scritto qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7207569/
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, ora, cancella --
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, e sostituisci con nomodeset
<cristian_c> in modo da avere quiet splash nomodeset
<Viskioo> cristian_c, non sono una cima con i pc, cosa dovrei fare?
<FedericoFisica> fatto, adesso?
<cristian_c> Viskioo, apri il file /var/lib/logmein-hamachi/h2-engine-override.cfg
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, F10
<cristian_c> premi f10
<FedericoFisica> fatto, schermata nera
<cristian_c> lol
<Viskioo> cristian_c, ma mi dice che il file o directory non esiste
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Viskioo, posta
<Alessio> Cristian.........     http://instagram.com/p/maMfl8Bwy2/
<Viskioo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7207639/
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, 13.10 64 bit?
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, pc con uefi secure boot?
<FedericoFisica> @cristian_c si
<cristian_c> o l'hai disattivato?
<FedericoFisica> si, dal bios posso abilitare o meno il uefi
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, quindi com'è attualmente la cosa?
<cristian_c> Viskioo, lol
<FedericoFisica> attualmente schermata nera, uefi attivato, se lo disattivo non mi riconosce l'usb live di kubuntu/ubuntu
<cristian_c> Viskioo, non è un comando
<Alessio> Cristian c .......e se ci scrivo dentro fa così : http://instagram.com/p/maM2WUBwzW/
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, capito
<Viskioo> lol, e come faccio ad aprirlo ca...
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, allora ritorna alla schermata di scelta e premi 'e'
<spaghetti> FedericoFisica guarda il fast boot per avviare da usb legacy
<Viskioo> cristian_c, come lo apro?
<cristian_c> Alessio, puoi postare la schermata precedente?
<FedericoFisica> ci sono
<cristian_c> Viskioo, ad esempio con un editor di testo
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, ora togli quiet splash
<FedericoFisica> non c'è più lol, ci sono i trattini
<Alessio> Rifaccio il passaggio....faccio la foto e te la posto
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, lol
<Viskioo> cristian_c, tipo blocco note?
<spaghetti> saluti
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, togli i trattini e aggiungi nomodeset
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, poi posta una schermata
<cristian_c> Viskioo, gedit, se usi unity
<Viskioo> ok, scrivo su gedit "/var/lib/logmein-hamachi/h2-engine-override.cfg"?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> Viskioo, apri il file con gedit
<cristian_c> quello è il nome di un file, lol
<Viskioo> ma dove lo trovo il file?
<cristian_c> in /var/lib/logmein-hamachi/
<FedericoFisica> Cristian_c, la cosa buffa è che quando ho installato ubuntu 13,10 in dual boot con w8 questi problemi non me li dava, ad ogni modo adesso devo scappare a causa di un'urgenza, loggherò più tardi o domani, spero di ritrovarti per risolvere il problema..
<Viskioo> e ci arrivo scrivendolo sul terminale?
<cristian_c> FedericoFisica, posta anche sul forum
<cristian_c> Viskioo, anche, ma a te basta aprirlo anche da file manager
<Viskioo> in che modo? lol
<Viskioo> non so una ceppa
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Viskioo, spostandoti nella cartella
<cristian_c> non è che winz è diverso
<cristian_c> Viskioo, clic su filesystem
<Viskioo> si
<cristian_c> poi in var, ecc...
<Alessio> Allora Cristian: foto 1 : http://instagram.com/p/maNj8dBw0b/
<Viskioo> cristian_c, ora apro con gedit il file?
<cristian_c> Viskioo, sì
<Alessio> Foto 2 : http://instagram.com/p/maNlpvBw0c/
<Alessio> Foto 3: http://instagram.com/p/maNn2uBw0k/
<Alessio> Dopo l'invio alla foto 3 lasciando vuoto si blocca su quella schermata
<cristian_c> Alessio, no, tab
<Viskioo> cristian_c, c'è H2-engine.cfg, h2-engine.override.cfg non c'è
<cristian_c> Alessio, vuoto, ma dovevi premere tab
<cristian_c> Viskioo, ah
<Alessio> Quindi schiaccio tab?
<cristian_c> Viskioo, ok, allora lo crei
<cristian_c> Viskioo, credo
<cristian_c> XD
<Viskioo> oggesu
<cristian_c> ?
<Viskioo> la cosa mi spaventa ahaha
<Viskioo> come la creo?
<cristian_c> Alessio, lascia il campo vuoto e premi tab, finché non si evidenzia continue
<cristian_c> *Continue
<cristian_c> Viskioo, facile, clic destro
<cristian_c> non so unity
<cristian_c> in un punto vuoto
<Viskioo> si
<Viskioo> e poi'
<Alessio> Si è evidenziato....ora faccio invio?
<cristian_c> ti chiede come chiamarlo, Viskioo ?
<cristian_c> Alessio, yess
<Viskioo> in un punto vuoto?
<Viskioo> scusa, vuoi che rinomini il file?
<cristian_c> Viskioo, in un punto vuoto della finestra del file manager
<Alessio> È apparsa un attimo la progressione di una barra e poi bloccato su quella viola lol
<Viskioo> quindi clicco su file manager e appena aperto clic destro?
<cristian_c> Alessio, una volta , quando non c'era il mouse, ci si spostava tra le opzioni con il tasto tab
<cristian_c> Alessio, uhmmm
<Alessio> Si, ma lo avevo evidenziato spostandomi con le freccine......
<cristian_c> Alessio, sicuro di aver masterizzato bene? Magari devi aspettare
<cristian_c> Viskioo, quando sei nella directory
<Viskioo> si
<cristian_c> dove trovi l'altro file
<Alessio> Il risultato non mi cambia.......provo a rimasterizzare e ti faccio sapere
<Viskioo> si, non mi fa far nulla
<cristian_c> ne crei un altro e lo nomini come specificato dall'output
<cristian_c> h2-engine-override.cfg
<Viskioo> non posso fare nuovo elemento
<cristian_c> Alessio, controlla anche l'hash della iso
<cristian_c> con md5sum
<Viskioo> posso fare "disponi oggetti" "proprietà" e le cose per l'ingrandimento
<Viskioo> e stop
<cristian_c> Alessio, e accertati di aver scaricato http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/non-pae/mini.iso
<cristian_c> Viskioo, lol
<cristian_c> Viskioo, gedit /var/lib/logmein-hamachi/h2-engine-override.cfg
<cristian_c> da terminale
<Viskioo> cristian_c, devo uscire, continuerò dopo, mi auguro di ritrovarti ahaha
<cristian_c> Viskioo, anche per te, prova anche a postare sul forum
<Viskioo> grazie mille, speriamo, a dopo, ciao :)
<akis24> sera
<Alessio> Sera akis24
<akis24> sera Alessio
<Alessio> Te ne intendi Akim?
<Alessio> Akis
<qwertyasdf> hi, i installed ubuntu 12.04 on my pc but at the boot i dont see anyting on the screen.i connectet a hdmi cable to my pc to my tv and the layount appear! why this?
<qwertyasdf> salve ho installato ubuntu 12.04 sul mio pc ma all avvio lo schermo rimane nero e si vede solo con un cavo hdmi alla tv. cosa e successo?
<Domyos> salve
<Domyos> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi, ho un grosso probblema....
<Domyos> problema}
<krabador> Domyos, chiedi
<Domyos> ho problemi nel installare xubuntu mi da un errore interno durante l installazione
<Domyos> e mi manda ad una schermata nera
<krabador> Domyos, descrivi precisamente cosa fai, che hardware hai , e che versione stai cercando di installare
<Domyos> sto installando la 13.4 hardware> processore i7 hd 1TB ram 8gb
<Domyos> ho scaricato la versione amd64
<Domyos> al momento sto scrivendo dalla prova di xubuntu perche l installazione non ne vuole sapere
<Domyos> il messaggio di errore> sorry, 13.10 has expirenced ad internal error
<Domyos> mi correggo la versione e la 13.10 , krabador
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> Domyos, riesci ad accedere tranquillamente in sessione live?
<krabador> Domyos, con l'opzione "prova xubuntu senza installare"?
<Domyos> krabador , si senza nessun problema
<krabador> quando avviene l'errore?
<Domyos> durante l installazione dopo aver selezionato la lingua dove sta scritto device per l-installazione del bot loader
<Domyos> clicco su continua e mi dice non e stato definito alcun file system di root correggere questo problema dal menu di partizionamento
<krabador> Domyos, quella è l'opzione "altro" durante la scelta di come installare
<Domyos> ma qualsiasi opzione scelgo mi apre una finistre di debug e  dopo la schermata nera o l-errore citato prima krabador
<Domyos> si quella opzione
<krabador> Domyos, hai assegnato la root , selezionandola a mano, assegnandogli  " / " , e file systeam ext4 con journaling?
<krabador> Domyos, allora, visto che sei in prova, apri gparted, e manda un'immagine di quello che viene visualizzato
<Domyos> non ho una certa dimestichezza.. potresti spiegarti meglio krabador
<krabador> !imagebin | Domyos
<ubot-it> Domyos: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Domyos> dove trovo gparted? krabador
<krabador> Domyos, apri il terminale, e manda sudo gparted
<Domyos> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=303935 krabador
<Domyos> mi era uscita un finestra all apertura dopo aver cliccato su fix e non essersi aperta ho fatto click su ignore
<krabador> Domyos, allora, durante l'installazone, nel momento in cui viene chiesto dove installare il sistema operativo, ricordi quante, e quali opzioni vengono visualizzate?
<Domyos> sempre nella finestra dell opzione altro? krabador
<krabador> Domyos, in quella in cui appare " altro "
<krabador> quante opzioni vengono visualizzate?
<Domyos> nel primo riquadro dove sta devide tipo punto di mount ecc
<Domyos> nessuno
<Domyos> nel menu a tendina dove sta (DEV(SDA
<krabador> Domyos, nella schermata prima
<Domyos> nella schermata prima mi chiede la lingua
<krabador> in questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=install_03_precise.png
<Domyos> non mi appare questa schermata
<Domyos> passa direttamente alla schermata ALTRO krabador
<krabador> Domyos, bene allora, devi ridimensionare la /dev/sda4
<krabador> di una ventina di gigabyte
<Domyos> io vorrei avere solo xubuntu sul mio pc non una partizione
<krabador> Domyos, hai verificato a riguardo di uefi?
<krabador> !uefi | Domyos
<ubot-it> Domyos: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Domyos> non ho accesso a windows e nel bios ho qualche voce con scritto UEFI cosa devo fare krabador?
<Domyos> window si blocca sulla schermata attendi per questo motivo ho deciso di passare a linux
<krabador> Domyos, come, non hai accesso a windows?
<krabador> un attimo ,.
<Domyos> penso che dovrei eliminare la partizione di windows e poi installare xubuntu correggimi se sbaglio krabador
<krabador> Domyos, disabilita uefi
<krabador> e ripeti la procedura di installazione
<Domyos> allora disabilito uefi dal bios e procedo con l installazione?
<krabador> Domyos, si, disabilita uefi, fa ripartire "prova xubuntu" rientra qui, e fa partire l'installazione
<krabador> si puo' fare anche da "prova"
<Domyos> come faccio?
<krabador> non hai detto di aver visto che ci sono opzioni uefi in bios?
<Domyos> si quindi direttamente dal bios. ok ci provo l-utente domyos2 sono io connesso dal cellulare
<krabador> domyos2, disabilita uefi, poi fa ripartire xubuntu con l'opzione prova, e rientra qui in canale
<domyos2> a uefi device configuration?
<krabador> che opzioni hai?
<domyos2> intel r rapid storage
<domyos2> ah mi sono scordato di avvisare che ho una ssd oltre l'hd da 1tb
<domyos2> all interno di intek mmm
<domyos2> intel r rapid ho create raid volume - port 0 e port 1
<krabador> beh, adesso le cose cambiano
<domyos2> cosa dovrei fare?
<krabador> va a disabilitare cio' che riguarda uefi
<domyos2> ho solamente create raid volume all'interno di uefi
<domyos2> dove seleziono l'ordine per avviare usb hd disk ecc
<krabador> domyos2, come hai caricato "prova xubuntu" ???
<domyos2> la prova ho messo key usb come prima opzione e all'avvio mi appare il menu di xubuntu con try insta ecc
<domyos2> e dove metto l'ordine del boot sopra sta scritto uefi bot order
<krabador> domyos2, c'è un'opzione uefi secure boot?
<krabador> domyos2, puoi dirmi il modello del notebook?
<domyos2> solo secure bot
<krabador> domyos2, secure boot, deve essere disabled
<domyos2> hp envy dv6
<domyos2>  ok disattivato secure bot ora attivo legacy support?
<krabador> si
<domyos2> ok ora che faccio?
<krabador> fa ripartire "prova xubuntu"
<krabador> torna puoi qui
<domyos2> ho 2 liste per decidere con cosa avviare il sistema
<krabador> *poi
<domyos2> una uefi e un altra legacy boot order
<krabador> "ho solamente create raid volume all'interno di uefi" <---- mentivi
<krabador> :D
<krabador> legacy boot order
<krabador> seleziona quello che ti serve
<domyos2> sono in system configuration non in uefi
<krabador> non c'entra nulla
<krabador> per chi sta da questa parte, con risposte di quel genere, si devono fare altri tipi di conti
<domyos2> ora mi appare una schermata 2018+enter to complete change
<domyos2> e esc continue without change
<krabador> esci salvando le impostazioni
<domyos2> ok sto entrando in try
<domyos2> sono entrato
<Domyos> eccomi dal pc
<krabador> Domyos, perfetto adesso apri gparted, e vedi , nel menu a cascata a destra, quante periferiche vengono rilevate
<krabador> (sudo gparted, da terminale)
<krabador> e manda una schermata per ogni periferica rilevata
<krabador> !imagebin | Domyos
<ubot-it> Domyos: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Domyos> http://imagebin.org/303938 krabador
<krabador> Domyos, non viene visto nient'altro nel menu a cascata a destra, dove è scritto /dev/sda ?
<Domyos> http://imagebin.org/303939
<Domyos> questa e l-ultima
<Domyos> http://imagebin.org/303940
<Domyos> non ne ho altre krabador
<krabador> Domyos, perfetto, adesso io ti saluto, da adesso in poi verro' sostituito, buon proseguimento
<Domyos> cosa faccio ora_
<cristian_c> Domyos, sei in live?
<Domyos> sono in versione di prova
<Domyos> direttamente dalla usb
<cristian_c> Domyos, cancella la sda4
<cristian_c> da gparted
<Domyos> come faccio_
<Domyos> fatto
<Domyos> ora ho unlocated
<cristian_c> Domyos, ok, ora crea una partizione estesa, dallo spazio non allocato
<cristian_c> clic destro sullo spazio non allocato
<Domyos> i paramentri li lascio come stanno_
<cristian_c> Domyos, posta una schermata
<Domyos> http://imagebin.org/303941
<Domyos> il sistema vorrei installarlo sulla ssd
<Domyos> non sul hd
<cristian_c> mi pare che con krabador foste d'accordo
<cristian_c> ora non cambiamo continuamente
<cristian_c> ormai la partizione è stata eliminata
<Domyos> ma l-ssd non sarebbe sprecata_
<cristian_c> sono 21 Gb e basta
<cristian_c> direi che non bastano
<Domyos> intendo per la velocita del sistema
<Domyos> installare solo il sistema sulla ssd e i file ecc sul hd
<cristian_c> non so come e se si possa fare
<cristian_c> non l'ho mai fatto
<cristian_c> io eviterei ulteriori casini per ora
<Domyos> ok allora continuiamo come stavamo facendo xd
<cristian_c> Domyos, in Create as, sceglie extended
<cristian_c> *scegli
<cristian_c> Domyos, modifica solo questo parametro
<Domyos> mi fa scegliere solo primary
<Domyos> gli altri sono oscurati
<cristian_c> Domyos, tipo?
<Domyos> logical partition e extend partition
<Domyos> non sono cliccabili
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Domyos, ok, allora proviamo la tua soluzione
<Domyos> quale?
<cristian_c> sistema sull'ssd e home sull'hdd
<Domyos> ok, cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> Domyos, ssd è sdb?
<cristian_c> http://imagebin.org/303939
<Domyos> si data la dimensione dovrebbe essere sdb
<cristian_c> dunque, ti interessa il contenuto attuale dell'ssd?
<cristian_c> si può cancellare tutto?
<cristian_c> anche quegli 8 gb?
<Domyos> ho gia provveduto ad un backup dei dati
<cristian_c> parlo del ssd
<Domyos> quei 8gb dovrebbero essere windows8, per me si puo anche bruciare not is problem
<cristian_c> Domyos, ok, cancella sdb1
<Domyos> ok fatto
<Domyos> se vado a creare una nuova partizione non la selezione e limitata a primary panrtitio
<Domyos> cristian_c , procedo con primary partition?
<cristian_c> Domyos, sì
<cristian_c> sulla ssd
<cristian_c> su sdb
<Domyos> file system ext2?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> ext4
<Domyos> ok creata
<Domyos> la nuova partizione
<Domyos> ora come procedo? cristian_c
<cristian_c> Domyos,
<cristian_c> posta schermata
<Domyos> quale schermata_
<cristian_c> Domyos, di sdb
<cristian_c> in gparted
<Domyos> http://imagebin.org/303943
<Domyos> eccola http://imagebin.org/303943
<cristian_c> Domyos, applica
<cristian_c> le modifiche
<luca> ciao a tutti. la versione live di xubuntu funziona, poi però installo il sistema operativo e non va più online. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<checco> ciao a tutti
<checco> avrei un dubbioamnletico, sono con photorec un bel programma di recupero dati(il migliore secondo me) ma non riesco a settarlo in modo che selezioni file con estensione .wbfs ,il vostro supporto è fantastico raga
<Domyos> ho applicato le modifiche cliccando sul tast V
<Domyos> mi esce una schermata di errore
<Domyos> http://imagebin.org/303947
<cristian_c> Domyos, mostra i dettagli
<cristian_c> luca, ?
<Domyos> http://imagebin.org/303948
<luca> cristian_c: presente
<luca> la versione live mi permette di andare in rete, quella installata, no
<checco> qua,cuno ha visto la mia domanda? non vorrei fare spamm, :-)
<Domyos> cristian_c come mi consigli di procedere? provo ad installare?
<cristian_c> asp
<Domyos> ok
<cristian_c> !dettagli | luca
<ubot-it> luca: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<checco> cristian_c:  ciao, ho un dubbio con photorec, non riesco a settarlo in modo che recuperi file wbfs , ma non trovo nelle opzioni questa cosa
<cristian_c> Domyos, ho trovato
<cristian_c> Domyos, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478324
<cristian_c> checco, non l'ho usato tanto
<cristian_c> questo programma
<cristian_c> checco, hai controllato sul sito del produttore del software?
<cristian_c> !recuperodati
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'recuperodati'
<cristian_c> !recupero
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'recupero'
<Domyos> cristian_c non riesco a capire cosa dovrei fare
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati/Estrazione
<cristian_c> Domyos, hai letto?
<Domyos> si ma io non voglio recuperare i file persi, V
<Domyos> cristian_c
<cristian_c> Domyos, non l'ho linkato a te
<Domyos> ah ecco, comq dal topic nel forum non ci ho capito niente
<Domyos> non sono esperto in materia
<Domyos> cristian_c cosa dovrei farei?
<cristian_c> Domyos, cosa non capisci in particolare?
<Domyos> come creare una nuova partizione
<Domyos> ho provato ad aprirle l-installatore
<Domyos> e sembra andare tutto bene
<Domyos> dove installo il os
<Domyos> ssd o hd_
<Domyos> ? cristian_c
<Domyos> da quanto leggo me la crea in automatico la partizione
<cristian_c> Domyos, ti era stato consigliato di creare due partizioni
<cristian_c> una di sistema e una home
<cristian_c> 30 gb non ti bastano per tutte e due
<Domyos> e come faccio?
<Domyos> non me la fa creare da gparted
<Domyos> per ora installo tutto ul hd
<Domyos> sul hd
<cristian_c> Domyos, http://askubuntu.com/questions/345343/gparted-unable-to-satisfy-all-constraints-on-the-partition
<cristian_c> leggi qui
<cristian_c> spiega come fare
<cristian_c> Domyos, di solito lo spazio che precede è 1
<cristian_c> mo controllo
<cristian_c> Domyos, prova a cambiare l'impostazione Align to
<Domyos> ho risolto
<Domyos> installandolo sul hd
<Domyos> in futuro riproverò
<Domyos> ma al momento devo andare e non potevo lasciare il pc senza sistema operativo
<cristian_c> Domyos, nel caso segui l'indicazione che ti ho dato
<cristian_c> se avessi quel messaggio di errore in fase di creazione partizione
<Domyos> ok grazie mille per la pazienda e l'aiuto
<Domyos> *pazienza
<Alessio> sera a tutti
<Alessio> Crristian_c ci sei?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Alessio, ti avevo anche suggerito di domandare sul forum, se non sbaglio
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Alessio, controlla anche l'hash della iso
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> con md5sum
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Alessio, e accertati di aver scaricato http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/non-pae/mini.iso
<Alessio> ci sono, sono riuscito a installare :-)
<Alessio> c'è un però
<cristian_c> come hai risolto?
<cristian_c> la minimale
<Alessio> si......sai la schernata viola doive si fermava......non era fermo
<Alessio> stava scaricando e dopo un ora ha finito
<Alessio> :-))
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Alessio, sicuro di aver masterizzato bene? Magari devi aspettare
<cristian_c> <Alessio> Il risultato non mi cambia.......provo a rimasterizzare e ti faccio sapere
<cristian_c> l'avevo detto :P
<Alessio> ora però non riesco a fare questo passaggio:
<Alessio> Modifica file release-upgrades Se al fine di eseguire l'aggiornamento a 12.10 si eseguisse il comando sudo do-release-upgrade, non succederebbe niente. Essendo la 12.04 una versione con supporto a lungo termine (LTS), per impostazione predefinita consente solo aggiornamenti per un altro rilascio LTS.  Occorrono modificare il file /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades per sostituire al suo interno il parametro Prompt = lts con Prom
<cristian_c> Alessio, sempre la guida cdminimale?
<cristian_c> ah, no
<Alessio> nella guida minimale ho fatto tutto
<Barrnet> Hi
<cristian_c> ho vito
<cristian_c> *visto
<cristian_c> Alessio, qual è allora il problema con fakepae?
<cristian_c> !ciao | Barrnet
<ubot-it> Barrnet: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Barrnet> ho un piccolo problema con aggiornamento: stavo aggiornando il kernel -facendo la cazzata di rimuovere prima il precedente - ed è saltata la corrente. Ora grub non mi rileva più il sistema operativo. Dite che se carico manualmente un kernel grub mi ri-rileva la distro?
<Alessio> quando io digito  sudo cp release-upgrades release-upgrades.backup non me lo fa
<cristian_c> Barrnet, hai provato a ripristinare grub? Inoltre, io mi doterei di gruppo di continuità :P
<cristian_c> Alessio, cioè?
<Barrnet> cristian, l'ups lo ho già... solo che il pomeriggio stesso mi è morta la batteria
<cristian_c> lool
<Barrnet> e per ironia della sorte è pure l'unico dispositivo elettrico che era rimasto senza ups
<Alessio> non capisco se devo lasciare dentro il cd del minimale o quale mettere
<Barrnet> la sfiga ci vede benissimo purtroppo
<cristian_c> Alessio, se il sistema è installato, a cosa serve il cd?
<granny> Barrnet: Avvia una Live e fai il chroot, quindi reinstalla il kernel
<Barrnet> k
<Barrnet> chroot, ecco cosa dimenticavo xD
<cristian_c> !grub | Barrnet
<ubot-it> Barrnet: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Barrnet> ty
<Alessio> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE   e sono fermo al punto: Modifica file release-upgrades
<cristian_c> Alessio, non stai rispondendo
<cristian_c> qual è il problema?
<Alessio> .........aspetta che sono rincozzito io.......
<cristian_c> lol
<Alessio> cristian.....scusami, credo di aver scritto per 30 volte qualcosa di sbagliato e non mi accettava il comando
<cristian_c> lol
<Alessio> perdona la mia inesperienza :-(
<cristian_c> va beh, bastava il copia-incolla :)
<Alessio> non mi va il copia incolla :-/
<cristian_c> ?
<Alessio> se faccio ctrl c  e ctrl v nel terminale non incolla nulla
<Barrnet> premi col destro e fai incolla
<granny> Alessio: vai con tasto destro -> copia / incolla
<Barrnet> o premi maiusc - ctrl - v
<Alessio> dopo provo......grazie a tutti
<cristian_c> Alessio, mica ci sono solo le scorciatoie da tastiera
<Alessio> a no?
<cristian_c> Alessio, comunque hai risolto?
<cristian_c> Alessio, eh, no
<cristian_c> Alessio, hai fatto l'upgrade di release?
<Alessio> ora stò installando la 12.10......seguo la guida
<cristian_c> ok
<Barrnet> la 12.10 non ti conviene
<Barrnet> è vicinissima al perdere totalmente il supporto
<Alessio> ma poi aggiorno alla 13
<Barrnet> ah ok :3
<Alessio> nella guida le fa fare in secuenza.....è giusto?
<cristian_c> Alessio, teoricamente sì
<Alessio> sequenza
<cristian_c> Alessio, in quanto la 14.04 non è ancora uscita
<cristian_c> in tal caso si poteva fare il salto da lts a lts
<cristian_c> visto che sia 12.04 e 14.04 sono lts
<cristian_c> altrimenti occorrono tutti gli upgrade intermedi
<Alessio> alla fine installata la 13.10 la guida dice: Adesso non resta che installare l'ambiente desktop.  che devo fare li?
<cristian_c> Alessio, quale ambiente desktop vuoi installare?
<cristian_c> lxde immagino
<Alessio> 1.7 ghz con 512 di ram......
<Alessio> penso di si
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> Alessio, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Lxde/Installazione
<cristian_c> ma solo alla fine
<Alessio> è normale che ora non vedo nemmeno il livello della batteria e non va la wifi?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Alessio, ma sei sul desktop?
<Alessio> si
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Alessio, Seguire la guida CD minimale utilizzando l'immagine non-PAE 12.04 mini ISO senza però installare l'ambiente desktop. Quando l'installazione sarà completa riavviare il computer. Il comando:
<cristian_c> Alessio, hai seguito correttamente la guida?
<Alessio> .......secondo me si ^^
<cristian_c> Alessio, ?
<cristian_c> Alessio, come fai a essere sul desktop?
<Alessio> ho installato l'ambiente grafico minimale come c'è scritto
<cristian_c> visto che la minimale non la installare
<cristian_c> quale parte di 'senza però installare l'ambiente desktop' non è chiara?
<cristian_c> -re
<Alessio> non capisco dove ho doppato.....nel senso.....non installare ma poi dice al termine dell'installazione.....
<cristian_c> Alessio, la guida parla chiaro
<Alessio> dovevo fare Coommand-line install?
<cristian_c> dice che dopo aver installato il sistema a riga di comando non devi installare anche l'ambiente grafico
<cristian_c> ma proseguire con la guida di fakepae
<cristian_c> e soltanto dopo l'aggiornamento è possibile installare un ambiente desktop
<cristian_c> mentre tu hai subito installato l'ambiente grafico sulla 12.04, diversamente da come descritto nella guida
<cristian_c> cosa che ti sta creando problemi
<cristian_c> <Alessio> è normale che ora non vedo nemmeno il livello della batteria e non va la wifi?
<Alessio> .......a ecco :-)
<Alessio> quindi dovevo fare command-line install ???
<cristian_c> no
<Alessio> giusto? ho sbagliato li?
<cristian_c> andava bene fino a che  non hai deciso di testa tua di installare anche l'ambiente grafico
<cristian_c> cosa che il cdminimale non fa di suo
<cristian_c> tu hai digitato: sudo apt-get install lxde xinit lxdm xorg
<Alessio> quando mi chiede selezione del software ho selezionato lubuntu minimal......è li che ho cannato?
<Alessio> si cristian.....però già avevo la schermata con grafica.....
<cristian_c> Se si desidera installare un sistema fornito di un sistema grafico, selezionare Install; in alternativa, se si desidera installare un sistema a riga di comando, selezionare Command-line install.
<cristian_c> qui è chiaro, comunque
<cristian_c> command line install
<Alessio> è quello che ti ho chiesto sopra ;-) , io ho fatto install :-(
<Alessio> quindi ho sbagliato liù
<Alessio> +li
<cristian_c> eh
<Alessio> devo installare il sistema minimale a riga di comando
<Alessio> ?
<cristian_c> sì, è scritto chiaramente nella guida fakepae
<cristian_c> Alessio, Seguire la guida CD minimale utilizzando l'immagine non-PAE 12.04 mini ISO senza però installare l'ambiente desktop. Quando l'installazione sarà completa riavviare il computer. Il comando:
<Alessio> ok.....ho frainteso io......
<Alessio> rifaccio da capo :-/
<cristian_c> Alessio, ora sai però come fare
<cristian_c> ;)
<Alessio> si.....se non mi incasino da un altra parte :-P
<Alessio> grazie della pazienza.....davvero
<Alessio> ti faccio sapere
<Alessio> ciao ;-)
<cristian_c> Alessio, c'è anche il forum, comunque
<cristian_c> :)
<spartacus_72> sera
<vice_> come si installa il gioco vdrift
<cristian_c> !info vdrift
<ubot-it> Package vdrift does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> vice_, è nei repository di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ?
<vice_> i repositori di ubuntu sono nel ubuntu softer center o su sinaptic ?
<cristian_c> !repository | vice_
<ubot-it> vice_: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<vice_> ma x trovarlo cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> ?
<vice_> il gioco
<vice_> devo aprire il gestore pacchetti e scrivere vdrift ?
<vice_> se apro il sinaptic e nella casella cerca scrivo vdrift  mi compare This package contains plugins for the LibG3D library, so that files can be loaded. cosa è questo pacchetto?
<cristian_c> vice_, 13.10?
<vice_> si x64
<cristian_c> vice_, non risulta essere presente nei repository ufficiali di saucy
<vice_> ok se puoi farmi capire una cosa:
<vice_> i reposytori sono dei server dove ci trovi dentro tanti programmi x ubuntu ?
<vice_> ma x installarli o attivarli da dove si ci va? dal softer center?
<cristian_c> più o meno
<vice_> cercando su google o visto questa guida, io posso usarla?   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/Vdrift
<cristian_c> vice_, no, da software e aggiornamenti
<vice_> ok
<cristian_c> vice_, ma dai link che ti ho postato trovi le spiegazioni ai tuoi quesiti
<cristian_c> vice_, non era necessario cercare su google, la guida è presente nel wiki
<cristian_c> :P
<vice_> si ok  ma a volte se te lo spiegano comprendi di più
<vice_> ad esempio o provato ad usare il wiki ma non mi ci trovo non lo so usare
<vice_> :(
<vice_> so ke wiki è la guida ufficiale della comunità
<cristian_c> vice_, tra l'altro la guida che hai linkato non è così difficile da seguire
<vice_> quella lo trovata adesso
<vice_> però alla fine della guida da un comando x avviare il gioco, quindi non ha icona?   tu lo conosci il gioco?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> mi sembra di sì
<cristian_c> lo provai per testare le funzionalità 3d della scheda grafica, mi sembra
<vice_> adesso provo a seguire la guida del wiki
<cristian_c> vice_, la questione dell'icona è risolvivile
<cristian_c> *risolvibile
<cristian_c> è un problema marginale
<vice_> ad esmpio al passo 1 mi chiede di scaricare larchivio ma non ci riesco
<vice_> mi dice seleziona mirror ma poi che devo fare x far partire il download?
<cristian_c> vice_, hai installato le dipendenze?
<vice_> no
<vice_> certo che chi è alle prime armi con linux , non è semplice
<cristian_c> vice_, era scritto nella guida
<cristian_c> non c'è molto da dire, hai saltato quella parte
<cristian_c> Requisiti
<cristian_c> Per poter utilizzare il gioco, sono necessarie alcune strumenti per la compilazione e librerie aggiuntive, reperibili nei pacchetti
<vice_> e ?
<vice_> g++ scons libsdl1.2debian libsdl-image1.2-dev libsdl-net1.2-dev libsdl-gfx1.2-dev libvorbis-dev libvorbisfile3 libglew-dev libasio-dev libboost-dev
<cristian_c> li hai installati?
<vice_> io ci clicco sopra , e lui mi kiede avvia  l'applicazione  e io clicco lisopra
<vice_> ma a video non compare nulla
<cristian_c> vice_, ?
<vice_> io clicco su uno della lista è mi si apre una finestra che dice richiesta di protocollo esterno: è ti da due opzioni :  nessuna azione è avvia applicazione.   è io scelgo avvia applicazione , ma non compare nulla
<cristian_c> vice_, ma stai parlando di apt-url?
<cristian_c> vice_, ma non puoi semplicemente installare i pacchetti dai repository?
<vice_> no ancora dei requisiti che finalmente si stanno installando da ubuntu softer cent
<cristian_c> lol
<vice_> ok tutti installati
<cristian_c> vice_, procedi con il passo successivo
<vice_> avvolte succede un po di casotto... oggi x la prima volta volevo fare usare la sezione ospite e non ha funzionato
<vice_> ogni tanto e come se il so a dei blocchi
<vice_> cmq vado avanti...  grazie della tua bontà
<vice_> allora sono al passo 1 dove dovrei scaricare un archivio, entro nel link seleziono il server ma il download non parte :(
<Buildy_> Ciao, qualcuni puo aiutarmi
<cristian_c> vice_, secondo me hanno spostato tutto su github
<vice_> mannaggia
<Buildy_> Qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<vice_> adesso vedo un po su google se trovo qualcosa...
<Buildy_> Nessuno puo aiutarmi D:
<cristian_c> vice_, a mio avvisto dovresti scaricarlo con git
<akis24> !chiedi | Buildy_
<ubot-it> Buildy_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> vice_, e poi compilarlo seguendo sempre la solita guida wiki
<cristian_c> vice_, quella che stai seguendo ora
<vice_> si certo adesso vedo se riesco a scaricarlo
<cristian_c> vice_, comunque, se qualcosa cambia, è sempre utile avvertire il gruppo documentazione
<cristian_c> vice_, per le guide wiki intendo
<Buildy_> Allora volevo chiedere, come impostare l'avvio del PC con il CD su un BIOS AMI (UEFI)
<vice_> ok
<cristian_c> vice_, vai sulla pagina github di vdrift
<akis24> Buildy_:  l'avvio è automatico credo a meno che parli di piu' sistemi operativi dacci dettagli
<akis24> !avviodacd | Buildy_
<ubot-it> Buildy_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AvvioDaCd
<Buildy_> Non ho installato ancora Ubuntu, lo devo installare, mettendo il CD non si avvia, allora ho pensato di andare nel BIOS per mettere i privilegi, in modo che si avviasse da PC ma nella lista c'è solo Windows 8.1
<akis24> Buildy_: per avviare il cd lo devi impostare come prima periferica di avvio nenna sequenza di boot
<vice_> ok sto scaricando un file .zip di 573 mb   speriamo si quello giusto
<akis24> nella*
<Buildy_> Akis lo so, ma sul mio BIOS non me lo mette tra la lista
<akis24> Buildy_:  magari sul manuale spiegano come fare
<akis24> Buildy_:  considera che alcuni pc possono selezionare la periferica di avvio allo splashscreen del pc premendo uno dei tasti funzione
<Buildy_> Visto che non sono un'esperto, formula in modo più semplice l'ultima frase :(
<akis24> Buildy_: all'avvio del pc se previsto alcuni pc danno la possibilita' di impostare un altra periferica di avvio  guarda bene quando si avvia il pc
<Buildy_> Non me la da D:
<Buildy_> Perchè all'avvio mi fa vedere solo ASUS
<akis24> Buildy_: non posso sapere sul tuo pc come viene impostata la periferica di avvio ti ripeto di solito sul manuale è riportato in generale  dipende dal tipo di bios
<akis24> Buildy_:  comunque sul menu del bios dovresti avere la voce " boot oppure boot sequence " è li che si imposta
<Buildy_> Ma il <bios non mi mette tra le opzioni il CD
<akis24> Buildy_: che voi hai in totale ?
<spartacus_72> Buildy_, avrai il bios bloccato,naviga nel menu e disabilita secure boot
<akis24> voci*
<Buildy_> Spartacus gia fatto
<Buildy_> akis ne ho solo 1
<Buildy_> WIndows Boot
<spartacus_72> Buildy_, che modello è il pc?
<Buildy_> Il PC è un'ASUS F552C
<spartacus_72> Buildy_, vedo se trovo qualcosa
<Buildy_> Okey grazie
<spartacus_72> Buildy_, vedi se puoi abilitare UEFI Compatibility Support Module (CSM
<spartacus_72> Buildy_, dovresti avere la voce launch CSM messa su disable
<spartacus_72> cercala e mettila su enable
<Buildy_> Ci provo
<Buildy_> Ritorno subito :D
<vice_> forse su i depository si kiama vdrift-data
<vice_> x cristian c
<lippo> buona sera a tutti
<lippo> ho un problema da diversi giorni con ubuntu 13.04 qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<lippo> cerco di spiegare
<lippo> in pratica non riesco piu a collegarmi con firefox e neanche con altri browser opera,safari crhome ecc
<lippo> ma solo ai siti protetti come https di ebay .it ebay.com
<lippo> qualcuno puo aiutarmi grazie
<spartacus_72> lippo, da quanto usi la 13.04?
<lippo> da poco in quanto ho formattato provandone diverse e mi sono fermato alla 04
<spartacus_72> lippo, è aggiornata?
<lippo> si ho fatto tutto
<lippo> anche portandola a 10
<spartacus_72> lippo, aggiornata da apt-get?
<lippo> no
<lippo> come faccio
<spartacus_72> lippo, aspetta,prima fammi capire
<spartacus_72> come l hai portata prima alla 1.10?
<spartacus_72> 13.10**
<lippo> allora per farti capire avevo la 04 e avendo problemi che ti ho detto
<lippo> l'ho portatoa con il suo aggiornamento alla 10
<cybernova> lippo, da quando fanno safari per linux?
<lippo> dopo ho formattatoil tutto con distro scaricata a 64 bit la 10 appunto
<spartacus_72> lippo,che pc hai?
<lippo> da pochi me si un quad intel
<spartacus_72> quanta ram?
<lippo> l'ho chiamato safari ma ma è empathy mi sembra
<lippo> ram 8
<spartacus_72> lippo, ok,fai la cosa più semplice intanto,rimuovi tutti i browser che hai installati
<spartacus_72> fallo dal software center
<lippo> gia fatto con softwear center
<spartacus_72> lippo, mi sa che hai fatto un casino con i certificati
<spartacus_72> li hai tolti tutti?
<lippo> ora ho solo firefox di default
<spartacus_72> rimuovilo
<lippo> una cosa dimenticavo ho anche provato la distro di cantaro
<lippo> e poi come mi collego
<spartacus_72> lippo, pensavi usassi un client irc
<lippo> dopo rimosso che faccio?
<spartacus_72> lippo, apri il terminale
<lippo> no non ho il tempo per installare nulla e non conosco mirc
<lippo> si
<spartacus_72> lippo, comincia con: sudo apt-get autoremove
<lippo> fatto
<spartacus_72> lippo, sudo apt-get autoclean
<lippo> poi perdo la comunicazione con te?
<spartacus_72> no no
<spartacus_72> lippo, sudo apt-get update
<lippo> ok
<spartacus_72> lippo, sudo apt-get upgrade
<spartacus_72> lippo, in ordine eh
<lippo> fatto
<spartacus_72> lippo, apri il software center e scarica chromuim
<lippo> sta lavorando
<spartacus_72> ok
<lippo> 93%
<spartacus_72> lippo, avevi aggiunto dei ppa ai repository?
<lippo> ancora un attimo di pazienza si è fermato a 93%
<lippo> Connessione a packages.medibuntu.org] si è fermato qui
<spartacus_72> lippo, nn mi hai risposto,avevi aggiunto dei ppa?
<lippo> no non credo
<spartacus_72> lippo, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<spartacus_72> dimmi cosa trovi
<spartacus_72> lippo, vedi cosa c'è decommentato ( senza #)
<lippo> dimmi cosa devo leggere
<spartacus_72> puoi fare uno screen?
<lippo> ## deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 13.04 _Raring Ringtail_ - Release amd64 (20130423.1)]/ raring main restricted  # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # newer versions of the distribution. deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu raring main restricted deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu raring main restricted  ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the ## distribution. deb http://archiv
<cybernova> !pastebin | lippo
<ubot-it> lippo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<spartacus_72> lippo, la prossima volta usa paste
<spartacus_72> lippo, anzi usalo adesso e incolla tutto l output del comando
<spartacus_72> lippo, hai dei deb archilinux,vedo
<lippo> (gedit:16915): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/lam/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<spartacus_72> lippo, aspetta,con calma
<lippo> non so cosa siano scusami ma non sono esperto
<spartacus_72> lippo, incolla tutto il testo su paste ubuntu
<spartacus_72> lippo, incolla qui:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<spartacus_72> lippo, e poi mi dai il link
<lippo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7209739/
<spartacus_72> lippo, ok,hai scarcato chromium?
<lippo> no scusa si era bloccato lo faccio subito
<spartacus_72> lippo, dimmi quando hai fatto
<lippo> sta facendo
<lippo> ok fatto
<spartacus_72> lippo, lancia chromium
<lippo> ok
<spartacus_72> lippo, che succede?
<lippo> nulla mi dice che non sono sincronizzato
<spartacus_72> lippo, apri un terminale
<spartacus_72> lippo, inserisci in sequenza questi 3 comandi
<spartacus_72> lippo, :sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-properties-common
<spartacus_72> sudo apt-get update
<spartacus_72> sudo apt-get upgrade
<lippo> ok
<spartacus_72> lippo, poi chiudi e riapri chromium
<lippo> si ferma sempre qui" 93% [Connessione a packages.medibuntu.org]
<lippo> perchè?
<lippo> il terminale non riesce a finirlo
<spartacus_72> lippo, hai un casino con i repository
<lippo> io ho la plus 11 di cantaro pensa semplificasse
<lippo> ora che posso fare?
<spartacus_72> lippo, ah...è una remix?
<lippo> si
<spartacus_72> lippoo, dirlo prima no,eh?
<lippo> mi sembrava averlo detto
<lippo> scusa ma sono 4 giorni che provo
<spartacus_72> lippo, dammi qualche minuto,vedo cosa trovo
<spartacus_72> dammi la versione esatta della distro
<lippo> non so come ringraziarti
<spartacus_72> lippo, versione esatta?
<lippo> remix 11 plus 13.04 64 bit
<spartacus_72> ok
<lippo> in verita ho anche provato la versione 13.10 base ma niente
<lippo> sempre lo stesso blocco solo su https di ebay e paypal
<lippo> il resto gira bene su google
<spartacus_72> lippo, dammi ancora 10 min e torno,credo di aver trovato il problema,si tratta dei repo medibuntu non più supportati,a dopo
<lippo> ok aspetto grazie
<spartacus_72> lippo, eccomi
<lippo> ok
<spartacus_72> lippo, segui questa guida
<lippo> dimmi
<spartacus_72> vai qui e scarica il pacchetto:http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2206&Itemid=33
<spartacus_72> ti seguo passo passo
<lippo> ok grazie
<spartacus_72> lippo, aspetta
<spartacus_72> facciamolo da terminale,è meglio
<spartacus_72> apri il terminale
<spartacus_72> lippo, ci sei?
<lippo> si
<lippo> stavo cancellando
<lippo> ok fatto
<spartacus_72> che hai cancellato?
<lippo> la guida diceva di cancella con lo script
<spartacus_72> ok,apri il terminale
<lippo> si
<spartacus_72> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu*
<spartacus_72> sudo apt-get purge medibuntu-keyring -y
<spartacus_72> sudo apt-get update
<lippo>  impossibile rimuovere "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu*": File o directory non esistente
<lippo> il primo comando
<spartacus_72> dai il secondo e poi il terzo
<spartacus_72> lippo, ecco perchè si fermava,non trovava il pacchetto nei repo
<lippo> questa volta udate ha completato
<spartacus_72> hai dato il secondo e il terzo?
<spartacus_72> ok
<spartacus_72> scarica chrome adesso
<lippo> sto facendo
<lippo> ho dovuto cancellare il vecchio
<spartacus_72> ok,dovrebbe completarlo stavolta
<spartacus_72> certo
<lippo> è andata si è collegato
<spartacus_72> tutto ok?
<lippo> a ebay intendo
<lippo> sei un grande grazie mille
<spartacus_72> lippo, dai ancora sudo apt-get update e sudo apt-get upgrade
<lippo> anzi diecimila
<spartacus_72> lippo, di nulla
<spartacus_72> se mi dicevi prima che era una remix ci mettevamo meno tempo
<lippo> lo faccio subito
<lippo> scusa ma come ti dicevo ero convnto
<spartacus_72> lippo, ok notte
<lippo> notte sei un grande grazie
<valerio_> buona sera, qualcuno sa darmi una mano con Lubuntu per installare file *.sh?
<mibofra> valerio_: ancora ci sei?
<mibofra> (mi era caduta la linea :)) )
<valerio_> si scusa,
<valerio_> stavo guardando come funziona pilgrim e mi sono distratto.
<valerio_> credo di potermi fidare del file *.sh perchè l'ho scaricato nel file .zip che contiene i pacchetti *.tar.gz relativi al wifi direttamente dal sito realtek che produce il chip della netgear.
<valerio_> non riesco ad eseguire tale file.sh proprio cosi'.
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-06
<Domyos> salve qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<Domyos> Non riesco ad installare lubuntu
<Domyos> Ho un problema con il cursore in ubuntu 13.10
<akis24> giorno
<Buildy> Akis24 ho risolto, grazie infinite
<Buildy> Ringrazia anche spartacus
<Buildy> Adesso sto cercando di capire come impostare il Dual-Boot
<lello84> ciao ragazzi qualcuno diaponibile... avrei bisogno di aiuto...
<vitooo> ciao, ho cambiato la scheda madre difettosa con una vecchia asus M2 NPV -VM, tutto ok a parte la lo standby dello schermo, non si riprende più se non spegnendolo dal pulsante. Nel bios ci sono tre opzioni(S1,S3, e le due insieme (S1+S3). Il sistema è ubuntu 12.04 gnome. con  l'altra scheda funzionava bene..quindi è un problema di scheda
<cristian_c> vitooo, e quindi non ho capito il nesso con ubuntu
<vitooo> scusa ma lo standby non è "comandato" da ubuntu??
<cristian_c> hai detto che è un problema di scheda
<vitooo> se con l'altra scheda funzionava lo standby e con questa no..........direi che è la comunicazione fra la sceda e ubuntu che non funziona( ho cambiato la scheda ed ubuntu è ripartito come nulla fosse )
<cristian_c> vitooo, scusa, ma se ubuntu non gestisse bene le schede, non dovrebbe funzionare con nessuna, no?
<cristian_c> vitooo, con altri so funge la scheda in questione?
<vitooo> ok, allora dove stà il problema? scusa ma se sapevo dov'era il problema non chiedevo aiuto
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> vitooo, ti fai le domande e ti dai le risposte
<cristian_c> marzulando
<cristian_c> +l
<ExPBoy> ...con  l'altra scheda funzionava bene..quindi è un problema di scheda
<ExPBoy> l'hai scritto tu
<vitooo> ok, mi arrangio da solo..grazie mille!!
<ExPBoy> vitooo, ma quale è la domanda?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, non risponde neanche alle domande altrui
<cristian_c> figuriamoci le proprie
<ExPBoy> bho
<vitooo> la domanda era: perchè non funziona lo standby
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> vitooo, quanta ram hai?
<cristian_c> <vitooo> ciao, ho cambiato la scheda madre difettosa con una vecchia asus M2 NPV -VM, tutto ok a parte la lo standby dello schermo, non si riprende più se non spegnendolo dal pulsante. Nel bios ci sono tre opzioni(S1,S3, e le due insieme (S1+S3). Il sistema è ubuntu 12.04 gnome. con  l'altra scheda funzionava bene..quindi è un problema di scheda
<cristian_c> quindi va in stand-by
<vitooo> 4 giga e 3 di swap
<ExPBoy> perchè solo 3?
<vitooo> quando và in standby( se lo abilito) non ne esce
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> vitooo, con altri so funge la scheda in questione?
<ExPBoy> vitooo, provato a mettere una versione diversa che ne so la 13.10 ad esempio?
<cristian_c> eh
<vitooo> perchè erano tre quando avevo due giga di ram ed aumentando la ram a 4 giga sono rimasti 3 di swap............
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> ecco
<vitooo> non ho provato altri sistemi
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> vitooo, prova
<vitooo> provo da live... ovviamente
<ExPBoy> vitooo, se vuoi risolvere magari fa delle prove aumenta la swap cambia versione insomma le cause possono essere tante
<cristian_c> quoto
<ExPBoy> sai cambiando MB succedono cose strane a volte
<vitooo> ok, provo una live.. ciao
<ExPBoy> :(
<Sinestro> Salve a tutti, avrei qualche domanda su ambienti desktop e applicazioni relative nello store ubuntu, è la sezione giusta o devo spostarmi in un'altra sezione della chat?
<akis24> Sinestro:  sulla chat
<krabador> hai problemi con essi?
<Sinestro> Non è che siano grossi problemi, però ho installato a suo tempo ubuntu 13.10, dopo un po' di tempo ho installato dallo store xfce-desktop, da quel che avevo capito era un semplice ambiente desktop che non avrebbe installato altre applicazioni, cosi non è stato, ha installato se non ho capito male anche pacchetti che venivano da xubuntu.. Quando l'ho rimosso dallo store ubuntu non è più tornato come prima, anche la schermata 
<Sinestro> per entrare con il mio account) è rimasta quella di xfce
<Sinestro> inoltre, c'è un modo per levare Unix, mi piace davvero poco e cerco qualcosa di più spartano..
<krabador> "levare unix"?
<Sinestro> Si, se non erro unix è l'ambiente grafico che "ti fa vedere sulla sinistra le applicazioni come quadratini in colonna" (scusa il modo barbaro di esprimermi..)
<krabador> no
<krabador> unity
<krabador> è così che si chiama
<krabador> Sinestro, ci sono derivate di ubuntu che hanno in default gli altri ambienti grafici
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<Sinestro> E non avendo la possibilità di installare altre derivate c'è una alternativa?
<krabador> sinestro, puoi installare un'altra ambiente grafico , ma molte delle impostazioni del sistema sono legate all'ambiente grafico di default
<Sinestro> Ho capito, un'altra domandina, se volessi tornare alla situazione d'origine, quando non avevo installato xfce-desktop (e quindi le relative applicazioni), esiste un modo per farlo?
<krabador> sudo apt-get purge xfconf xfce4-utils xfwm4 xfce4-session thunar xfdesktop4 exo-utils xfce4-panel xfce4-terminal && sudo apt-get autoremove
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> poi sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Sinestro> Ok grazie, ho dimenticato però di dire che ho installato (dopo aver rimosso xfce) lxde ma non la "versione" che installa i programmi, quella che cambia solamente l'aspetto, è un problema?
<lucy__> ho bisogno di aiuto :(
<krabador> lucy__ chiedi
<krabador> Sinestro , niente lo è, se per te non lo è.
<lucy__> è una domanda cretinissima ma ho il portatile di lavoro con windows xp ko ... posso farlo partire con ubuntu da cd?
<lucy__> grazie per il supporto morale !
<krabador> lucy__, certo, masterizzi la ISO scaricata dal sito, lo fai partire come prima periferica, e scegli "prova senza installare"
<krabador> !iso | Lucy__
<ubot-it> Lucy__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<lucy__> oki
<lucy__> e così potrei almeno salvare i dati del pc giusto?
<lucy__> cmq grazie !
<Domyos> Buongiorno qulcuno puo aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Domyos
<ubot-it> Domyos: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Domyos> Ho installato ubuntu 13.10 ma è un pò lento nei caricamenti come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> Domyos, ?
<Domyos> ieri con xubuntu è andata a finire che il sistema non si avviava dopo l'installazione
<cristian_c> uhm
<Domyos> mi apriva una riga di comandi
<Domyos> insignh>
<Domyos> una cosa del genere
<cristian_c> Domyos, in lie funge?
<cristian_c> *live
<Domyos> si cristian non so se ti ricordi ma ieri mi hai supportato
<Domyos> ora ho installato ubuntu ma l'audio non si sente bene,il cursore del mouse ieri lampeggiava (oggi no)
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> Domyos, in live giusto?
<Domyos> no ubuntu installato
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> <Domyos> ieri con xubuntu è andata a finire che il sistema non si avviava dopo l'installazione
<Domyos> si xubuntu non andava e non potevo lasciare il computer senza sistema dato che non lo utilizzo solamente io, e quindi ho installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<Domyos> quindi ora ho problemi sull' audio (mancanza di bassi) e ogni tanto ho blocchi del sistema
<ipotetico> ciao a tutti
<ipotetico> avrei bisogno di aiuto con xubuntu
<ipotetico> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Domyos, xubuntu è ubuntu con ambiente grafico diverso
<cristian_c> impossibile che sia quello il motivo
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | ipotetico
<ubot-it> ipotetico: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ipotetico> ovvero problema?
<ipotetico> parlavo della teorica incompatibilità con un acer aspire one 722
<Domyos> cristian_c lo so, comq ora sto provvedendo a installare l'ambiente grafico xdce su ubuntu
<cristian_c> Domyos, non so se poi sarà possibile rimuovere agevolmente unity
<cristian_c> in genere i vari *buntu-desktop sono metapacchetti e non veri e propri pacchetti
<ipotetico> potete aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> lol
<Domyos> quindi una volta effettuata la modifica non posso piu tornare indietro?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | ipotetico
<ubot-it> ipotetico: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> Domyos, nel senso che sarebbe meglio usare direttamente xfce in xubuntu
<Domyos> capisco, ma xubuntu mi da problemi di installazione infatti dopo aver installato il sistema mi ha mandato ad una schermata dove inviare comandi
<cristian_c> Domyos, ripeto, non c'è differenze tra ubuntu e xubuntu in questo
<Domyos> con sopra scritto che mancavano 2 directory
<ipotetico> studiando on line ho riscontrato una teorica incompatibilità di ubuntu e sue derivate su acer aspire one 722
<cristian_c> sarà stato per qualche altro casuale motivo
<cristian_c> Domyos, che non c'entrano con il de
<Domyos> ah capisco
<cristian_c> ipotetico, qual è il problema?
<cristian_c> Domyos, quindi poteva capitarti tranquillamente la stessa con ubuntu
<cristian_c> *cosa
<ipotetico> volevo sapere se tali problemi di incompatibilità erano stati risolti
<cristian_c> ipotetico, non ho idea di quali problemi tu stia parlando
<cristian_c> ipotetico, possiedi quel pc?
<ipotetico> in modo da poter salutare definitivamente windows
<ipotetico> si
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ipotetico, mi sembra una pessima idea
<Domyos> comq sono qui per cercare di capire due cose: ho un notebook con tecnologia beats audio ed ora i bassi non esistono nella riproduzione del suono e ho un lettore di impronte digitali
<cristian_c> abbandonare windows
<cristian_c> Domyos, casse integrate?
<Domyos> si cristian_c
<cristian_c> Domyos, per il lettore la vicenda è un pelo più complessa
<cristian_c> Domyos, hai già guardato in alsamixer?
<cristian_c> Domyos, oppure in pavucontrol, ancora meglio
<cristian_c> ipotetico, fai un test in live e valuta direttamente
<ipotetico> proverò
<ipotetico> grazie cmq
<Domyos> cristian_c come accedo a pavucontrol?
<cristian_c> Domyos, dalla dash, come con qualunque altra applicazione
<cristian_c> Domyos, in unity comunque hai il menù audio nell'area di notifica
<cristian_c> clic sull'applet
<Domyos> si sono nel menu audio ma la barra "Subwoofer" è oscurata
<cristian_c> Domyos, in che senso?
<ExPBoy> censura
<Domyos> non posso modificarla
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Domyos, posta una schermata
<ExPBoy> magari non riconosce la periferica audio
<cristian_c> Domyos, altri canali audio fungono?
<Domyos> solo il bilanciamento
<cristian_c> Domyos, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> non funziona proprio l'audio? :O
<Domyos> no l'audio funziona ma è privo di bassi
<ExPBoy> e ci vuole la schermata
<Domyos> solo alti e bassi riproduce come frequenza
<Domyos> alti e medi*
<cristian_c> Domyos, sarà il canale lfe
<cristian_c> Domyos, controlla anche in alsamixer
<Domyos> come accedo in alsamixer?
<cristian_c> Domyos, da terminale
<ExPBoy> terminale
<Domyos> sudo alsamixer?
<Domyos> http://imagebin.org/304074
<Domyos> ecco la schermata
<cristian_c> Domyos, sudo non serve
<cristian_c> sudo solo per i comandi che richiedono permessi di root
<cristian_c> !sudo
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<Domyos> ah ok, quindi che comanda invio?
<cristian_c> bastava alsamixer
<cristian_c> è vero, manca il subwoofer in pavucontrol
<cristian_c> Domyos, quali altri canali hai in alsamixer?
<Domyos> come faccio a vedere? cristian_c
<Domyos> un altra cosa ho seguito questa guida: http://www.noobslab.com/2013/07/install-xfce-410-desktop-in-ubuntu.html
<Domyos> per cambiare l'ambiente grafico, ma non è cambianto niente D:
<cristian_c> Domyos, male
<cristian_c> Domyos, non seguire guide esterne prese a caso sul web
<cristian_c> leggere sempre la doc ufficiale e il wiki di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> di solito le guide scrause fanno danni e basta
<cristian_c> eh
<Domyos> ah, abituato a windows pensavo era lo stesso (non che per windows non fanno danni)
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> Domyos, comunque ti sposti con i tasti ← e →
<Domyos> http://imagebin.org/304078 ecco la schermata
<Domyos> ps: dal terminale a destra ho eseguito la guida esterna
<cristian_c> uhm, noto che c'è anche il canale Loopback, interessante
<cristian_c> Domyos, se premi F6 cosa appare?
<Domyos> niente
<Domyos> rimane invariato
<cristian_c> Domyos, in alsamixer, intendo
<cristian_c> Domyos, che pc è?
<`abc> sapete come far partire grub che tasto devo usare?
<Domyos> HP Envy dv6 (Notebook) mi assento per 10 minuti torno a breve!
<cristian_c> Domyos, http://askubuntu.com/questions/206269/subwoofer-problem-in-hp-envy
<mohit> ciao
<mohit> volevo chiedervi ho appena scaricato ubuntu dal sito http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/grazie?release=latest&version=desktop&derivative=xubuntu&arch=i386
<mohit> devo estrare i fie mettere nel disco
<spartacus_72> mohit, hai scaricato una iso,devi masterizzarla su un cd/dvd e fare partire il boot da cd/dvd
<Domyos> eccomi
<sara> ciao a tutti! avrei bisogno di assistenza... dovrei chiedere a voi esperti di linux/ubuntu aiuto per lasciare xp
<sara> sono nuova qui e non ho mai usato linux quindi mi affido a voi qualcuno è disponibile?
<sara> c'è nessuno?
<Domyos> Ho seguito i metodi elencati ma l'audio rimane pur sempre privo di bassi
<fturco> !qualcuno | sara
<ubot-it> sara: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<sara> ok grazie per aver risposto :)
<sara> dunque ho un xp con queste caratteristiche:
<sara> intel celeron 1.50 ghz ram 446 mb disco fisso 74,5 gb
<sara> posso passare da xp a linux? se si quale versione mi consigliate?
<sara> xpocalypse?
<krabador> sara, lubuntu, è questa quella che devi provare, con quelle caratteristiche
<sara> xpocalypse non funziona vero?
<sara> con le mie caratteristiche intendo
<spartacus_72> sara, pochissima ram,prova lubuntu
<Domyos> spartacus_72, potresti aiutarmi a configurare l'audio con un notebook HP Envy dv6?
<sara> ok ehm... forse è una domanda sciocca ma se installo lubuntu ci sarà un aggiornamento successivo per la nuova versione o ogni volta devo formattare per istallare la nuova?
<fturco> sara: http://www.xpocalypse.org/FAQ.html "Memoria RAM: 384 MB (consigliato: 512 MB)"
<spartacus_72> Domyos, ho letto prima la tua richiesta,purtroppo non ho particolare dimestichezza con periferiche audio,mi spiace
<sara> si avevo letto e da qui il dubbio... sospettavo anche io che dovessi utilizzare lubuntu...
<spartacus_72> sara, lubuntu è una bella distro,semplice e reattiva,provala in live e vedi se ti trovi
<Domyos> mentre per il lettore di impronte digitali sapresti indicarmi come configurarlo?
<sara> ma se installo lubuntu ci sarà un aggiornamento successivo per la nuova versione o ogni volta devo formattare per istallare la nuova? ho letto da qualche parte che lubuntu è ferma alla versione 2013
<spartacus_72> Domyos, no,mi spiace,non posso aiutarti. In serata dovresti trovare cristian_c,lui conosce benissimo queste periferiche
<krabador> sara, il 17 aprile esce l'ultima versione
<fturco> sara, l'ultima versione di lubuntu (come per le altre versioni) è la 13.10 (ottobre 2013)
<krabador> esce una versione stabile ogni 6 mesi
<fturco> se non sbaglio la 14.04 è una LTS, è vero?
<sara> e l'aggiornamento avviene senza bisogno di formattare giusto?
<spartacus_72> krabador, le lts lubuntu?
<krabador> sara, puoi fare il salto di versione, senza bisogno di formattare
<krabador> o reinstallare
<Justice> Salve a tutti, potreste aiutarmi con due problemini? 1) il cursore lampeggia con cadenza irregolare e con alta frequenza, soprattutto quando ubuntu sta eseguendo un processo. 2) uso ubuntu 13.10 in partizione con windows, se cerco di accedere da ubuntu alla partizione di windows mi da un errore, mi dice che la partizione "non è montata", non so che pesci prendere..
<Domyos> krabador hai dimestichezza con le periferiche audio?
<krabador> spartacus, anche lubuntu 14.04 sarà lts
<krabador> Domyos, che problemi?
<spartacus_72> sara, con una lts non avrai problemi di aggiornamenti
<sara> che sarebbe quella che esce il 17...giusto?
<krabador> spartacus_72, una lts non passa comunque in automatico alla versione successiva , ma viene mantenuta 5 anni
<spartacus_72> sara, qui lubuntu 12.04 lts,supportata fino al 2017:http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1204-now-available
<krabador> sara, si
<Domyos> mancanza di bassi in ubuntu 13.10 (con installato l'aspetto grafico di xubuntu)
<spartacus_72> krabador, appunto,x questo la consiglio a Sara
<sara> quindi mi consigli di aspettare il 17 e istallare direttamente quella lts invece che quella che c'è perora?
<krabador> si
<spartacus_72> sara, puoi installare tranquillamente anche la 12.04
<krabador> sara, lascia perdere, hai aspettato fino ad adesso , aspetta l'ultima versione
<sara> eheh ok allora aspetterò la nuova e cercherò di installare direttamente quella...è possibile anche con lubuntu l'ìistallazione con chiavetta usb giusto?
<spartacus_72> certo
<Justice> Salve a tutti, potreste aiutarmi con due problemini? 1) il cursore lampeggia con cadenza irregolare e con alta frequenza, soprattutto quando ubuntu sta eseguendo un processo. 2) uso ubuntu 13.10 in partizione con windows, se cerco di accedere da ubuntu alla partizione di windows mi da un errore, mi dice che la partizione "non è montata", non so che pesci prendere..
<fturco> Justice, hai già fatto la tua domanda, è inutile insistere. aspetta che qualcuno risponda
<sara> ok perfetto grazie mille siete stati gentilissimi, in caso di problemi tornerò a disturbarvi :) buona domenica a tutti! a presto
<spartacus_72> Justice, lancia gparted,controlla la partizione windows,dai smonta e poi rimonta
<fturco> sara, ciao
<Justice> fturco, scusa, pensavo che nel rispondere a sara non aveste letto..
<Justice> Spartacus_72, provvedo
<Domyos> Non riesco ancora a regolare i bassi
<Justice> Spartacus_72, cliccando con il tasto destro del mouse sul nome della partizione non mi da l'opzione per smontarla, c'è scritto solo "mount" ma non è possibile cliccarlo..
<spartacus_72> Justice, fai uno screen e postalo qui:http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<spartacus_72> Justice, nn ti da l opzione per smontata xkè è smontata,evidentemente
<spartacus_72> smontarla**
<krabador> Justice, esegui un chkdsk in win, ricarica poi ubuntu
<Domyos> mi sono bloccato seguendo questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AbilitareEqualizzatore
<Domyos> allo step 3
<Domyos> dove devo inserire la riga: load-module module-alsa-sink device=equalized ?
<krabador> Domyos, scusa, ma comerecensisci l'audio del sistema?
<Domyos> privo di bassi
<krabador> Domyos, hai mandato files da lettori, come vlc, ed altri, con il loro equalizzatore interno?
<Domyos> no, io ascolto musica tramite youtube
<krabador> Domyos, prova un lettore esterno
<Domyos> ok, sto scaricando un brano per provare
<Domyos> no krabador, non noto miglioramenti
<krabador> Domyos, hai verificato se è abilitato?
<Domyos> l'equalizzatore?
<Justice> Spartacus_72, scusa per l'attesa, non riuscivo a fare uno screenshot, ti mando direttamente l'errore che mi da: http://imagebin.org/304091
<spartacus_72> Justice, prova a spegnere il pc e riavviare,non semplice riavvio,hai problema con la ntfs,vedi intanto se risolvi cosi
<krabador> Domyos, apri un lettore esterno , abilita l'equalizzatore, e manda il file
<Justice> ho provato a spegnere e riaccendere, entrando sia con windows che con ubuntu ma non è successo nulla..
<Domyos> fatto, non noto miglioramenti
<krabador> Justice, devi fare chkdsk da win, della partizone
<spartacus_72> Justice, non ti monta dev/sda3,la partizione ntfs
<spartacus_72> Justice, fai come suggerisce krabador ,dopo il riavvio
<fturco> Justice, sembra che windows sia in stato di ibernazione
<Justice> Krabador, come dovrei fare?
<krabador> Justice, win8?
<Justice> krabador, si
<krabador> Justice, vero, allora, devi andare in win a disabilitare "avvio rapido" , da problemi con dual boot
<granny> Justice: putroppo win8 esegue uno hybrid shutdown
<krabador> praticamente , per avviare piu' velocemente, fa un'ibernazione
<krabador> che mantiene bloccata la partizione
<Justice> krabador, bene, da dove disabilito "avvio rapido"?
<krabador> Justice, dalla schermata Start spostate il puntatore nell’angolo in basso a sinistra e fate clic con il tasto destro del mouse
<krabador> selezionate la voce Pannello di controllo e digitate nella casella di ricerca in alto a destra ali (le prime tre lettere della parola alimentazione);
<krabador> seleziona la voce Pannello di controllo e digitate nella casella di ricerca in alto a destra ali (le prime tre lettere della parola alimentazione);
<krabador> nella nuova finestra fai clic su Modifica le impostazioni attualmente non disponibili
<krabador> in basso togli il segno di spunta all’opzione Attiva avvio rapido
<Justice> krabador, bene allora loggo con windows e provvedo, grazie
<Domyos> krabador, non cambia niente
<Justice> krabador, scusa, non ricordo cosa devo fare una volta cercato alimentazione nel pannello di controllo..
<krabador> Justice, seleziona la voce Cambia comportamento dei pulsanti di alimentazione
<krabador> poi Modifica le impostazioni attualmente non disponibili
<krabador> togli poi la spunta su Attiva avvio rapido
<Justice> Levata la spunta, accedo ad ubuntu
<Domyos> sto riscontrando altri problemi oltre i bassi inesistenti, il sistema si blocca per 2 secondi come se non riceve imput e se scrivo qualcosa a volte il testo me lo scrive all'inizio della riga
<Domyos> input*
<Domyos> es: UNTU Ciao sono un nuovo utente di ub
<Justice> krabador, ha funzionato, ti ringrazio, passate tutti una buona domenica
<krabador> Domyos, sudo apt-get install libasound2-plugin-equal alsamixergui
<krabador> Justice, grazie, anche a te
<Domyos> krabador ho inviato il comando e il terminale ha eseguito l'operazione
<krabador> Domyos, lancia alsamixergui
<Domyos> ok dopo?
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> ho una domanda a cui non trovo risposta
<sacarde> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=575239&p=4541454#p4541454
<VALERIO> Buona sera, qualcuno di voi usa Lubuntu? Ho combinato un pasticcio e non riesco a tornare indietro, ho cambiato le impostazioni del menu da qualche parte ed ora e' sparito, non riesco a farlo ricomparire ed inoltre ora vi sono 4 desktop invece di 2. funziona solo cliccando con il tasto dx del mouse sul desktop.
<raffaele_> io uso lubuntu
<raffaele_> non so riuscire ad aiutarti
<VALERIO> ciao <raffaele>;
<raffaele_> prova a salvare i documenti importanti sulla chiavetta
<raffaele_> se riesci
<raffaele_> prova a riavviare e entrare con minore risorse
<VALERIO> come faccio ad entrare con minori risorse? so che sono andato da qualche parte e mi ha fatto scegliere in un editor grafico le impostazioni per la grafica del pc, mi ricordo che vi erano diversi editor, il predefinito era lubuntu, io ho messo lxde e poi al riavvio mi e' successo questo casino. ho notato che anche la schermata di chiusura era diversa dal solito.
<jester-> sera
<raffa_web> buonasera
<sacarde> VALERIO, letto? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Lxde/Menu
<VALERIO> grazie.
<shido75>  /msg NickServ identify TheChigo
<jester-> cambia la pass
<dixdox12> hello
<dixdox12> hello?
<dixdox12> there isn't a dog!
<cybernova> !english | dixdox12
<ubot-it> dixdox12: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<raffa_web> ciao dix
<raffa_web> uno c'e'
<SDA> Qualcuno mi saprebbe dire se è possibile utilizzare su un notebook un secondo monitor esclusivamente per la virtual machine?
<jester-> SDA: bastra avere 2 monitor e aprire la vm su uno dei due
<jester-> basta?
<jester-> sempre che il notebook supporti i 2 monitor
<SDA> sono un newbie di ubuntu mi potresti indicare la procedura?
<jester-> SDA: hai attacco per il secondo monitor?
<jester-> hdmi o vga
<SDA> vga
<jester-> SDA: colleghi il secondo monitor poi va in in impostazioni sisitema monitor e setti
<SDA> si non riesco a utilizzarli tutti e due, il secondo mi da sempre una schermata con solo l'immagine di sfondo jester-
<jester-> SDA: ma passi col mouse da uno all'altro?
<SDA> si
<Antosi47> Ciao a tutti voi
<Antosi47> è la mia prima volta
<jester-> SDA: e sposti le finestre da uno all'altro?
<Antosi47> ho subito un favore da chiedervi
<SDA> ah ok ora è tutto chiaro
<Antosi47> Qualcuno sa del perchè NON riesco a scaricare il programma?
<jester-> Antosi47: che programma
<SDA> però vorrei avere "il sistema principale" sul monitor destro e la vm sul monitor sinistro
<Antosi47> Ubuntu
<SDA> qui mi fa il contrario
<jester-> SDA: sposti col moiuse la vm dove ti pare
<Antosi47> mentre mi ringrazia per averlo scaricato
<SDA> no intendo dalle impostazioni l'orientamento dei monitor sinistra/destra
<jester-> margin superiore della finestra e tienipremuto il destro
<SDA> vorrei avere lo schermo posto a sinistra con la schermata "blu"
<SDA> qui mi fa il contrario
<jester-> lo trascini a destra o a sinistra nelle impostazioni
<Antosi47> nessuna idea?
<Antosi47> grazie lo stesso
<jester-> Antosi47: ??? da soft center?
<spartacus_72> Antosi47, programma ubuntu non significa molto,spiega meglio cosa cerchi di scaricare,un programma o una distro da internet?
<Antosi47> scusami
<Antosi47>  allora ceco di scaricare  l'ultima ( per me la prima) versione   ( la versione 13.10)  di Ubunto
<Antosi47> Perdonatemi se uso termini forse non giusti
<Antosi47>  ma è la prima volta che cerco di capire qualcosa di Ubunto
<spartacus_72> Antosi47, non preoccuparti,ma mettici in condizione di capire il problema
<Antosi47> allora come vado sulla pagina del download
<Antosi47>  e scelgo cosa scaricare
<Antosi47>  clicco su "Avvia downlad"
<Antosi47>  lui subito mi ringrazia  per aver scaricato Ubuntu
<Antosi47>  ma in realtà non mi scarica nulla
<spartacus_72> Antosi47, da quale pagina provi a scaricarlo?
<Antosi47> salla pagina italiana
<Antosi47> ubuntu-it.org
<spartacus_72> Antosi47, è questa? :http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Antosi47>  si
<jester-> Antosi47: http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/
<spartacus_72> Antosi47, ok,che pc hai? quanta ram?
<Antosi47> sdomanda difficile fatta a brucciapelo
<Antosi47>  ma dovrei essere sui 2 mb
<spartacus_72> Antosi47, allora non ti serve una 64bit
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/
<Antosi47>  1.96 GB
<Antosi47> difatti scarico le 32
<spartacus_72> Antosi47, scarica la 13.10 32bit
<spartacus_72> Antosi47, sopra ti hanno dato il link
<Antosi47> è ciò che cerco di fare
<jester-> i386
<spartacus_72> Antosi47, clicca il link di krabador
<jester-> Antosi47: http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Antosi47> ( qualcosa NON in inglese?)
<jester-> Antosi47: http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<spartacus_72> meglio di cosi!
<jester-> vuoi un caffè? un bicchiere di vino?
<Antosi47> ok vedo cosa c riesco a fare
<Antosi47> ahahah
<Antosi47>  grazie
<jester-> !installazione | Antosi47
<ubot-it> Antosi47: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !iso | Antosi47
<ubot-it> Antosi47: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Antosi47>  quello al limite devo ofriverlo io, eheheheh
<spartacus_72> Antosi47, sai come procedere una volta scaricata e masterizzata l iso?
<Antosi47> sto seguendo la guisa sul sito Majorama
<Antosi47> quindi dovrei farcerla
<spartacus_72> Antosi47, ok
<Antosi47> con windows non ho mai avuto problemia instalarmi quanto mi serviva
<jester-> Antosi47: lasasta mjjorana
<Antosi47> ( mai comperato nulla ovviamente)
<jester-> segui la ufficiaaale
<spartacus_72> Antosi47, già,perchè con windows non fai nulla,fa tutto lui,e anche più di quanto tu creda...winzozz
<Antosi47>  il problema è che io di inglese non conosco una parola
<Antosi47>  e tenete conto che ho 67 anni
<spartacus_72> Antosi47, guida italiano sul wiki
<Antosi47>  e quanto so fare l'ho imparato da solo
<spartacus_72> Antosi47, non si smette mai di imparare,bravissimo
<Antosi47> un mio sito l'ho messo in piedi
<Antosi47> semplice semplice ma c'è l'ho
<spartacus_72> Antosi47, sei su windows 7?
<Antosi47> no
<jester-> Antosi47: trombi ancor qualche volta?
<Antosi47>  su vista
<jester-> se si vai bene
<Antosi47> vista e xp
<spartacus_72> Antosi47, sai come settare il boot del bios?
<Antosi47> si certo
<spartacus_72> ok,puoi farcela!
<Antosi47> alomeno per quanto sino ad ora mi serviva
<krabador> potresti avere un tasto di scelta rapida, in accensione
<AgenteB7> Buonasera
<Antosi47> c'è la possibilità di salvare il contenuto di questa chatt?
<spartacus_72> Antosi47, copia/incolla
<Antosi47> si visto grazie
<AgenteB7> Qualcuno mi sa dire perche installando Ubuntu 13.10 server, ad un certo punto la tatiera smette di funzionare!??!
<Antosi47> Di nuovo grazie
<Antosi47>  Alla prossima
<spartacus_72> Antosi47, facci sapere!
<AgenteB7> Nessuno?!?
<SDA> sto seguendo questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/VelocizzareBoot per velocizzare l'avvio perche mi va un po a rallentatore
<SDA> ma non ho capito che parametri modificare
<checco> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di recuperare dei file a seguito di formattazione,utilizzando una ricerca per estensione che in photorec non è presente, qualcuno puo aiutarmi per favore dandomi qualche consiglio?
<SDA>   krabador mi sapresti indicare che parametri modificare per velocizzare l'avvio, sto seguendo questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/VelocizzareBoot
<krabador> SDA, ci conosciamo?
<Buildy> Ciao
<SDA> sono Domyos
<SDA> non so se ti ricordi
<krabador> SDA, a meno di non fare modifiche corpose, confezionate su misura per il proprio hardware, non si raggiungono risultati miracolosi
<krabador> SDA, se non ricordo male, hai un i7 con 8gb ram
<Buildy> Ragazzi sapete come dividere l'HDD in 2 parti ma in modo che Ubuntu riconosca codesta parte? Io ho un'Hard Disk da 500GB e l'ho diviso in 2 ma quando lo vado a installare mi riconosce solo l'Hard Disk da 500GB
<SDA> si krabador
<krabador> Buildy, che sistema operativo stai usando adesso?
<checco> Buildy:  nell installazione esiste un menu con annesso programma per partizionare.
<Buildy> krabador WIn8
<checco> jester-:  in attesa che qualcuno mi aiuti posso aiutare gli utenti non essendo del supporto?
<krabador> Buildy, hai eseguito il partizionamento con win8?
<jester-> checco: le persone di buona volintà sono bene accette
<krabador> checco, aiutare per cosa?
<Buildy> checco lo so, ma quando seleziono una parte mi da un'errore riguardo System File Root
<jester-> importante che si aiuti nel modo migliore con cognizione di causa
<Buildy> Si krabador
<checco> jester-:  ti ringrazio,,,, :-)
<krabador> Buildy, hai un supporto di installazone di ubuntu?
<Buildy> Si
<Buildy> Una penna USB
<checco> krabador:  ho bisogno di recuoperare file con determinata estensione che in photorec non posso selezionare nel menu estensioni,
<Buildy> "Chiavetta"
<krabador> Buildy, allora, manda in boot quella penna, con l'opzione "prova ubuntu senza installare" e poi torna qui
<Buildy> Okey
<krabador> !chat | checco
<ubot-it> checco: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Buildy> C'è anche un'altro problema
<Buildy> Non mi riconosce la scheda di rete xD
<krabador> Buildy, puoi, con quell'opzione essere connesso ad internet
<krabador> Buildy, wifi o cablata?
<Buildy> Ahh okey arrivo
<Buildy> Wifi
<checco> ok krabador  grazie mille,
<SDA> krabador allora il mio hardware è: Processore I7, 8GB di ram, 1tb  di hardisk e 30gb di ssd (vuota)
<Buildy> GPU?
<krabador> SDA, se avessi avuto un hardware piu' anziano, e poca ram, avrebbe avuto senso cercare di abbreviare i tempi di boot
<SDA> l'avvio ci mette circa 30 secondi rispetto ai 12 che ci metteva windows8
<Buildy> ;Ma che cambiano 18 sec
<krabador> SDA, hai disabilitato avvio rapido di win8 ?
<SDA> windows8 non esiste piu
<krabador> SDA, win8 ci metteva 12 secondi perchè mandava il disco in ibernazione, alla chiusura
<krabador> con un'opzione chiamata "avvio rapido"
<SDA> ah capisco grazie dell'info, comq sto riscontrando altri problemi
<krabador> non esegue una avvio reale
<SDA> grazie dell'informazione krabador, ho altri 2 problemi riguardanti uno la tastiera e uno il secondo schermo, la tastiera a volte quando scrivo mi si sposta il cursore ottenendo un risultato per esempio "Ciao sono un nuovUNTUo utente di ub
<krabador> SDA, per la tastiera, probabilmente sfiori il touchpad, con le mani mentre scrivi
<SDA> però con windows non ho mai avuto questo genere di problemi, krabador
<krabador> SDA, gesstisce il touchpad in un altro modo
<SDA> ah ok, altre due cose ed ho finito la mia confessione di problemi, ho 2 schermi ad esempio se ad uno metto un full screen (es: youtube) e faccio un click con tasto sinistro/destro sul altro schermo mi esce automatico dal full creen
<SDA> screen*
<SDA> però non è un problema che mi fa sempre, ad esempio prima del riavvio si ora no
<krabador> SDA, che scheda grafica hai?
<SDA> nvida geforce gt m635 , krabador
<SDA> 635m*
<krabador> SDA, manda software-properties-gtk, da terminale, e vedi che driver stai usando
<SDA> ho diverse schede, dove devo controllare?
<krabador> l'ultima tab a destra della finestra che si apre col programma
<SDA> driver aggiuntivi -> vuoto
<krabador> SDA, ha eseguito la ricerca?
<SDA> no krabador
<krabador> stai scrivendo da quel pc?
<SDA> sisi
<brian__> salve raga , ho scaricato simplesreenrecord , e funziona bene , ma riscontro solamente un prblema , il programma funziona perfattamente , pero quando cerco di registrare il desktop con mame non registra niente cioe registra ma si vede tutto nero nel video
<krabador> !chat | brian__
<ubot-it> brian__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<brian__> krabador:  sono nel canale supporto ?
<krabador> brian__, si
<brian__> krabador:  scusa , :9
<krabador> SDA, non è apparsa nessuna lista?
<SDA> nessun driver aggiuntivo disponibile
<SDA> mi appare questo messaggio krabador
<Buildy> Raga ma alla fine come faccio a spartire l'HDD in modo che me lo riconosca all'installazione di Ubuntu
<krabador> Buildy, se non carichi ubuntu in live, non puoi fornire informazioni piu' accurate sul tuo problema
<krabador> Buildy, continuare a domandare non sarà molto utile
<Buildy> Okey, ma non mi riconosce la benedetta scheda di rete (WI-FI)
<krabador> Buildy, puoi connetterti in lan
<Buildy> Il rpoblema è che non ha il LAN
<Buildy> Non è un vero e propio modem
<Buildy> è un modem della Vodafone che va con la SIM D:
<Buildy> è una merda assurda D:
<krabador> Buildy, attualmente quanti sistemi hai ?
<Buildy> 1
<Buildy> Win 8.1
<Buildy> Il problema che io ho fatto l'installazione, ma quando riavvio il PC non mi mette il Dual-Boot
<krabador> !uefi | Buildy
<ubot-it> Buildy: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Buildy> Si, ho un'UEFI
<Buildy> Ho seguito quelle procedure
<Buildy> Il problema che io ho fatto l'installazione, ma quando riavvio il PC non mi mette il Dual-Boot
<krabador> SDA, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia, ma prima di dare "si" copia e incolla quello che il comando fa nel terminale
<Buildy> (Non so nemmeno su quale HDD xD)
<krabador> Buildy, hai eseguito l'installazione seguendo la guida uefi?
<krabador> Buildy, puoi provare a seguire http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<krabador> SDA, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia, ma prima di dare "si" copia e incolla quello che il comando fa nel terminale
<SDA> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 13.10 _Saucy Salamander_ - Release amd64 (20131016.1) saucy InRelease Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 13.10 _Saucy Salamander_ - Release amd64 (20131016.1) saucy/main Translation-it_IT Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 13.10 _Saucy Salamander_ - Release amd64 (20131016.1) saucy/main Translation-it Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 13.10 _Saucy Salamander_ - Release amd64 (20131016.1) saucy/main Translation-en Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 13.10 _Saucy Salamander_ - Re
<SDA> non ci entra tutto
<SDA> Recuperati 995 kB in 8s (123 kB/s)                                              W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/psyke83/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/psyke83/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Impossibile recuperare bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy-backpo
<krabador> SDA,
<krabador> non incollare in canale
<krabador> !pastebin | SDA
<ubot-it> SDA: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> non hai mai letto il topic?
<SDA> karbador scusami ma non lo sapevo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7213815/
<krabador> SDA, http://ppa.launchpad.net/psyke83/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages   questo non è presente in default nel sistema
<krabador> quando ce l'hai messo?
<SDA> stamattina ho mandato un comando simile a quello che mi hai dato
<krabador> SDA, allora, è un ppa, possono causare problemi, come perfettamente al caso tuo, e non si effettua supporto ai sistemi che li contengono
<SDA> come posso toglierla?
<Buildy> Krabador allora lascio perde
<krabador> il comando che "ti ho dato" , fa l'aggiornamento dei server degli aggiornamenti di ubuntu, ed installa un pacchetto dagli stessi server ufficiali
<SDA> io ho installato l'ambiente grafico di xubuntu sul mio ubuntu 13.10
<krabador> SDA, seguendo quale guida?
<SDA> trovata su google
<Buildy> krabrador
<krabador> SDA, c'è un wiki e parecchia documentazione ufficiale, da consultare
<Buildy> devo pervorza scaricare quel mega-file D:
<Buildy> perforza
<SDA> capisco krabador, come procedo per togliere le modifiche effettuate?
<krabador> Buildy, oppure va a disabilitare tutto quello che riguarda uefi nel pc, e ripeti l'installazione
<krabador> SDA, non posso sapere quello che hai fatto
<krabador> SDA, puoi togliere il ppa che sta dando problemi, eseguendo software-properties-gtk, andando nella tab "altro software" e togliendo la spunta a tutto, poi torni sul terminale, sudo apt-get update ,e reincolli in pastebin il risultato
<mannaggia> ragazzi c'è un modo per poter disabilitare tutte quelle fastidiose notifiche che compaiono sullo schermo quando si passa sopra un'icona della systray o sulle icone del vassoio di sistema?
<Buildy> kabrador ma come levo la UEFI
<krabador> Buildy, da bios
<SDA> krabador,  È necessario ricaricare le informazioni sul software disponibile per installare software e aggiornamenti provenienti da sorgenti aggiunte o modificate di recente.
<SDA> faccio click su ricarica?
<Buildy> krabador ma il BIOS mio è un'UEFI
<krabador> Buildy, il bios puo' o no avere delle opzioni a riguardo
<krabador> se non ci sono , l'installazione deve essere eseguita in base alla guida
<krabador> si, dai ricarica
<krabador> SDA,
<krabador> poi manda sudo apt-get update, e poi pastebin
<SDA> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7213884/
<krabador> SDA, ok, allora, sempre in software-properties-gtk , nella prima tab a sinistra, cambia il server dei repositories
<krabador> nel menu, "Scaricare da" , fai altro, e seleziona, in italia, il server garr
<Buildy> Come si accede  al gestore delle partizioni del sistema
<krabador> Buildy, per win8 chiedi in #windows
<SDA> ok krabador fatto
<krabador> chiudi correttamente
<Buildy> Vabbene D:
<Buildy> Ma perchè non ho un computer come gli altri D:
<SDA> mi sa scaricamento non riuscito, krabador
<krabador> SDA, sempre sudo apt-get update  da terminale e sempre pastebin
<Buildy> (Nel senso che possa installare Ubuntu senza 479083 problemi)
<krabador> Buildy, devi solo seguire la guida
<krabador> Buildy, se non hai voglia , non è colpa del pc, o di ubuntu
<SDA> ecco krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7213916/
<krabador> Buildy, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader   questa voce puo' risolvere il problema, ma la ignori volontariamente
<krabador> SDA, rimanda il comando e vedi se l'ultima linea è la stessa
<SDA> krabador l'ultima riga è: lettura elenco dei pacchetti... fatto
<krabador> SDA, scusami, pastebin
<SDA> ecco a te krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7213934/
<krabador> SDA, ok , perfetto adesso sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<SDA> confermo
<SDA> con "S" krabador?
<krabador> si
<SDA> s
<krabador> manda poi tutto con pastebin
<SDA> ok
<SDA> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7213954/ ecco krabador
<krabador> SDA, bene adesso riavvia, e prova il dual monitor
<SDA> posso installare xubuntu-desktop seguendo questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Xfce/Installazione prima di riavviare evitando cosi un secondo riavvio?
<Runciter> Aiuto, smanettando smanettando mi è partito il tipo di font di default (per tutto: finestre, menù, chat....). È orribile. Come posso fare per impostarne uno di mia preferenza? [sono co n ubu 13.10]
<SDA> oppure è meglio una cosa alla volta krabador?
<krabador> SDA, meglio una cosa alla volta, considerando che non è chiaro cos'hai installato prima
<Buildy> krabador non posso scaricare il file, pesa troppo e ho solo 7GB al mese e già ho sprecato 5GB
<SDA> ok
<SDA> riavvio
<krabador> Buildy, le risposte alle tue domande sono state date
<Runciter> krabador, help!
<Buildy> Provero il prossimo mese D:
<Buildy> Ciao Spartacus, grazie per ieri
<spartacus_72> Buildy, ciao,di nulla! :)
<Buildy> Ho installato Ubuntu ma adesso ho un'altro problema con UEFI
<krabador> Runciter,
<Buildy> Che gia mi ha spiegato come fare krabador
<spartacus_72> bene
<Runciter> krabador, Rinnovo l'help:  Aiuto, smanettando smanettando mi è partito il tipo di font di default (per tutto: finestre, menù, chat....). È orribile. Come posso fare per impostarne uno di mia preferenza? [sono co n ubu 13.10]
<sda_> krabador, ho riavviato ma l'installazione dell'interfaccia grafica che avevo installato in precedenza senza seguire una guida ufficiale è rimasta installata
<krabador> Runciter, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-private-fonts ubuntu-private-nda-fonts fonts-ubuntu-font-family-console ttf-ubuntu-font-family
<Buildy> krabador so ho scopero un modo per scaricarlo
<sda_> krabador il multi schermo funziona perfettamente, grazie
<krabador> SDA, sudo dpkg -l | grep xfce4
<Buildy> domani ti faccio sapere, comunque grazie
<Runciter> krabador, provo
<krabador> Buildy, torna qui per qualsiasi problema
<Buildy> :D
<Buildy> Vabbe dai mi sacrifico, lo scarico
<krabador> Buildy, non farti del male
<krabador> Buildy, se non puoi, non puoi
<Buildy> xD
<Buildy> Io voglio UBUNTU
<krabador> Buildy, vai ad ispezionare per bene il bios
<Buildy> SUl BIOS ho fatto tutto
<Buildy> Devo provare quel file
<Buildy> E rigurdo alla WI-Fi come faccio?
<Buildy> 1 ora rimanente .-.
<krabador> Buildy, una volta caricato ubuntu, se non hai connessione via lan, devi provare ad installare i pacchetti del driver a mano
<Buildy> Rhmmm..... come si fa xD
<krabador> Buildy, verifica che scheda wi-fi hai , ed in base ad essa scarichi i pacchetti corripondenti
<Buildy> Okye
<Runciter> krabador, Macché, niente...sempre il solito malesetto font da deprecare
<krabador> !unityreset | Runciter
<ubot-it> Runciter: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<krabador> Runciter, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<spartacus_72> Runciter, puoi provare anche cosi:sudo apt-get install --reinstall --purge fontconfig fontconfig-config
<sda_> krabador, ti mando il pastebin?
<krabador> sda_, si
<sda_> ecco krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/7214046/
<spartacus_72> Runciter, hai risolto?
<Buildy> 30 minuti per 500MB? Che cazzo di connessione, che ho :/
<Runciter> spartacus_72, Macché, sto provando le dritte di default di ubot
<spartacus_72> Runciter, prova questo:sudo apt-get install --reinstall --purge fontconfig fontconfig-config
<krabador> sda_, sudo apt-get remove --purge libxfce4ui-* libxfce4util-* libxfce4util6 xfce4 xfce4-*
<krabador> spartacus_72, una cosa alla volta
<spartacus_72> krabador, infatti una ne ho data come soluzione
<Buildy> Krabador
<Buildy> una domanda
<krabador> spartacus_72, e l'hai già data, non serve ripeterla mentre l'utente sta provando
<Buildy> Ma una volta scaricato, messo sulla USB, devo reinstallare Ubuntu?
<spartacus_72> krabador, stai diventando polemico adesso,rilassati
<krabador> spartacus_72, stai rispondendo inutilmente
<sda_> krabador, ora come procedo?
<Buildy> Ma una volta scaricato, messo sulla USB, devo reinstallare Ubuntu?
<Buildy> Il file Linux Secure
<krabador> sda_, hai mandato  sudo apt-get remove --purge libxfce4ui-* libxfce4util-* libxfce4util6 xfce4 xfce4-*    ?
<spartacus_72> krabador, qui si aiuta chi ha bisogno,come si può e quando si può,nessuno è qui per fare la prima donna
<krabador> Buildy, no, devi usare un software per correggere il problema del boot di ubuntu
<sda_> si krabador mi ha eliminato diversi trigger
<Buildy> Devo fare come Ubuntu quindi
<krabador> spartacus_72, infatti, e lo si deve fare cercando di non pressare gli utenti, con comandi in mezzo a comandi
<spartacus_72> krabador, appunto,non ha risolto e ho suggerito la mia soluzione,non hai niente da moderare qui
<krabador> spartacus_72, ti è stato palesato che è in mezzo ad una procedura, ed hai ripetuto, c'è il log, non serve pretendere di avere l'ultima parola
<spartacus_72> krabador, vedo che la polemica ti piace,ti ho lasciato fare oggi pomeriggio,ora però vedi di rilassarti e continua la tua chat
<vsfamurri> Buonasera a tutti
<krabador> spartacus_72, non è il canale controversie, vieni pure in #ubuntu-it-ops
<spartacus_72> krabador, a parlare con te?
<spartacus_72> krabador, niente da dirti!
<vsfamurri> buonasera a tuttiu
<spartacus_72> sera
<krabador> spartacus_72, chiuso allora. so io cosa devo "vedere di fare" e quello che devo fare
<Buildy> Buona sera
<spartacus_72> mah!
<vsfamurri> scusate se rompo, non sono un super esperto ed ho bisogno di un aiuto su ubuntu 12.04
<Runciter> krabador, ancora niente...
<Buildy> Cosa ti serve?
<Runciter> spartacus_72, nebbia...
<spartacus_72> Runciter, neanche con quel comando?
<krabador> sda_, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop , e riavvia
<Runciter> spartacus_72, no, già provato...
<Buildy> vsfamurri di il tuo problema
<vsfamurri> posso utilizzare una radeon mobility hd ?
<Buildy> Per UBUNTU?
<sda_> krabador non posso installare direttamente xubuntu-desktop?
<krabador> vsfamurri, che versione di ubuntu
<spartacus_72> Runciter, che distro hai?
<krabador> sda_, prima ripristina il sistema, poi puoi installare
<sda_> ok
<vsfamurri> partiamo dal principio, per ora ho la 12.04 che tra l'altro e un po lenta
<Buildy> vsfamurri che HD Radeon hai?
<Runciter> spartacus_72, 13.10, ma ieri ho installato ettercap con tutte quelle cavolo di librerie e mi è venuto fuori questo inconveniente
<sda_> riavvio
<vsfamurri> ma se pensate sia opportuno vado per la 13.10,
<Buildy> Che Mobility hai?
<spartacus_72> Runciter, ah ecco!
<krabador> vsfamurri, da informazioni sull'hardware, cpu /ram /scheda video
<vsfamurri> mobility radeon hd  4570
<Runciter> spartacus_72, ossia?
<vsfamurri> intel dual core 2,2
<vsfamurri> 4 gg di ram
<krabador> vsfamurri, allora, è supportata solo dal driver opensource, ovvero quello che è già di base
<Runciter> spartacus_72, non mi dire che devo disinstallarlo...
<vsfamurri> cosa significa in termini di prestazioni?
<spartacus_72> Runciter, qualcosa hai modificato con quelle librerie
<spartacus_72> Runciter, aspetta
<krabador> vsfamurri, con la prossima ubuntu , la 14.04, in uscita il 17 aprile, ci sono stati tantissimi miglioramenti per il driver open della radeon
<krabador> vsfamurri, ed il suo supporto nel kernel
<Runciter> spartacus_72, già, ma questo non giustifica il fatto che se resetto non ripristina i valori di default
<Buildy> vsfamurri, secondo me è abbastanza buono per supportare Ubuntu
<spartacus_72> Runciter, hai il deb di ettercap?
<Buildy> vsfamurri, secondo me è abbastanza buono per supportare Ubuntu
<Runciter> no, ho fatto tutto da terminale..
<vsfamurri> si il pc gira abbastanza bene, ma per qualche strano motivo ubuntu fatica un po a girare,
<Runciter> spartacus_72, no
<krabador> vsfamurri, ormai il driver opensource , incluso in ubuntu, e quello closed, che fa la amd, sono allineati,a meno che non si parla di 3d spinto, che comunque non vede quella scheda proprio tra le piu' indicate
<spartacus_72> Runciter, ma lo hai installato con un deb?
<vsfamurri> krabador ma a me ubuntu mi legge la scheda intel integrata e non la ati
<Runciter> spartacus_72, ho compilato direttamente
<krabador> vsfamurri, scusami, sudo lshw da terminale, ed incolla su pastebin
<spartacus_72> Runciter, che versione di ettercap?
<Runciter> spartacus_72,  l'ultima
<vsfamurri> cos e pastebin????
<spartacus_72> Runciter, volevo risparmiarti la disinstallazione,ma non ho l ultima di ettercap
<krabador> !pastebin | vsfamurri
<ubot-it> vsfamurri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Runciter> spartacus_72, eppoi le librerie sono state installate a parte
<vsfamurri> figo...
<spartacus_72> Runciter, certo
<spartacus_72> Runciter, ma che font hai in elenco adesso?
<Runciter> spartacus_72, daccordo, per adesso mi tengo questa nefandezza di font
<Runciter> spartacus_72, mi dai il comando da terminale per aprire il menu dei font?
<vsfamurri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7214135/
<Runciter> spartacus_72, e non charmap
<sda_> krabador come procedo?
<vsfamurri> a quanto pare mi legge la scheda,
<vsfamurri> consideriamo che in ambiente windows le due schede grafiche sono swichabili e di default ho la intel
<krabador> sda_, puoi tranquillamente installare xubuntu-desktop, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<spartacus_72> Runciter, ci arrivi anche da sistema/applicazione/aspetto/font
<krabador> se vuoi l'ambiente grafico xfce, poi , al riavvio, devi selezionarlo nella schermata di accesso della sessione
<spartacus_72> Runciter, sto vedendo in rete se trovo qualcosa
<Runciter> spartacus_72, ho unity, su aspetto non c'è la voce font
<sda_> non mi fa entrare nel sistema krabador
<krabador> sda_, "non mi fa entrare" ?
<sda_> krabador, http://imagebin.org/304140
<vsfamurri> help ;(
<krabador> sda_, alla pressione di "ok" che succede?
<Runciter> spartacus_72, su aspetto non ho la voce font
<sda_> schermata nera e cursore con una X, krabador
<Buildy> krabrador ho scaricato il file
<spartacus_72> Runciter, aspetta,prova ad installare fontmatrix dal soft cent
<spartacus_72> Runciter, sicuramente ti manca qualche libreria e ti sono spariti i font
<Runciter> spartacus_72,  ok
<krabador> sda_, ctrl alt f2, fai il login testuale, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop lightdm lightdm-greeter
<krabador> sda_, sudo rm -r ~/.config/xfce4
<Runciter> spartacus_72, bene, adesso? Mi dice che ci sono 283 System fonts
<spartacus_72> Runciter, speriamo siano di tuo gradimento
<sda_> krabadot mi dice il pacchetto lightdm-greeter nn ha candidati da installare
<spartacus_72> Runciter, verifica
<sda_> krabador *
<spartacus_72> Runciter, apri synaptic (gestore pacchetti) e scrivi font nella casella di ricerca
<krabador> sda_, impossibile
<krabador> sda_, non hai ubuntu 13.10 ?
<Runciter> spartacus_72, fatto, adesso?
<spartacus_72> Runciter, hai tweak tool installato?
<spartacus_72> Runciter, cercalo nella dash
<sda_> krabador http://imagebin.org/304142
<krabador> sda_, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop lightdm unity-greeter
<Runciter> spartacus_72, si: unity-tweak-tool
<spartacus_72> Runciter, aprilo e cerca font
<spartacus_72> Runciter, in aspetto/apperance
<krabador> sda_, sudo rm -r ~/.config/xfce4
<krabador> sda_, sudo apt-get autoremove
<vsfamurrileasohe> ho scaricato un app che permette di switchare la grafica, ma sui dettagli di sistema mi da sempre intel graphic]
<sda_> come si fa la tilde?
<sda_> krabador*
<krabador> sda_,  alt gr + ì
<Runciter> spartacus_72,  Ma fontmatrix non imposta i caratteri, li visualizza e basta
<spartacus_72> Runciter, a noi serviva sapere quali hai al momento installati
<spartacus_72> Runciter, hai trovato i font in tweak tool?
<Runciter> spartacus_72, no, non me lo apre
<spartacus_72> Runciter, non ti apre tweak tool?
<spartacus_72> Runciter, guarda qui:http://askubuntu.com/questions/19770/how-do-i-change-fonts-and-adjust-their-size
<Runciter> spartacus_72, appena digito tweak tool, appare un altro teminale con 0000000000 e basta
<sda_> krabador con il comando contente la tilde mi ha portato ad una nuova riga e con l'ultimo comando ha elaborato qualcisa ed ho confermato ora che faccio?
<spartacus_72> Runciter, tweak cercalo dalla dash,non dal terminale
<krabador> sda_, riavvia
<krabador> sda_, sudo shutdown -r now
<spartacus_72> Runciter, il pulsante con l'icona ubuntu in cima alla unity,e scrivi tweak
<Runciter> spartacus_72, si, nessun tweak pertinente
<spartacus_72> Runciter, prova a cercare compiz
<sda_> krabador di nuovo quella schermata
<krabador> sda_, ctrl alt f2, fai il login , sudo nano /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc
<Runciter> spartacus_72, si, ma si tratta di imparare un software, io volevo semplicemente sapere se c'era un'opzione di ripristino valori di default
<krabador> sda_, e imagebin
<krabador> !ripristino | Runciter
<ubot-it> Runciter: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Runciter> spartacus_72,  provo a dare un'occhiata al link con articolo postato
<spartacus_72> Runciter, se non vedi quali font hai nel sistema,non saprai mai,ne tu ne io,se hai solo inavvertitamente cambiato font o se hai perso delle lib
<Runciter> krabador,  not ripristino...
<krabador> Runciter, è per gravi corruzioni
<Runciter> krabador, ricominciamo...
<Runciter> krabador,  un passo alla volta e poi a nanna
<Runciter> come posso vedere i miei attuali font?
<sda_> krabadorhttp://imagebin.org/304144
<Runciter> no fontmatrix
<sda_> krabador http://imagebin.org/304144 *
<Runciter> Grazie per la pazienza comunque.....buona serata
<spartacus_72> Runciter, fai ancora una prova,installa tweak tool
<spartacus_72> Runciter, con quello arrivi ai font che hai nel sistema
<krabador> sda_, sudo nano /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<sda_> da dove lo mando?
<Runciter> spartacus_72,  non me lo apre: dice che c'é uno schema mancante com.canonical.indicator.sound
<krabador> sda_, dal terminale
<spartacus_72> Runciter, :sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<sda_> krabador uguale stessa schermata di prima
<Runciter> spartacus_72,  non ho gnome!!!!!!!!!!
<spartacus_72> Runciter, cercalo dal sot cent il tweak tool
<Runciter> spartacus_72, già installato....il problema è lo stesso
<krabador> sda_, sei stato attento a maiuscole e minuscole?
<spartacus_72> Runciter, è installato ma non lo puoi aprire dalla dash?
<krabador> sda_, se sbagli una sola lettera non va
<sda_> solo X11 era maiuscolo
<Runciter> spartacus_72, esatto, mi dice schema mancante: "com.canonical.indicator.sound"
<krabador> sda_, quel documento non è vuoto
<Buildy> Non è possibile >:(
<Runciter> spartacus_72, risolverò, è tardi. Domani sveglia presto presto. Buonanotte...grazie.
<Buildy> krabrador ho messo il file .ISo
<Buildy> Ma mi da 2 volte Install Ubuntu poi una cosa con OEM
<Buildy> Ma mi da 2 volte Install Ubuntu poi una cosa con OEM
<Buildy> Con Linux Repear
<sda_> krabador http://imagebin.org/304146 errore mio!
<Buildy> krabrador
<Buildy> please
<Buildy> Ma ce qualcuno?
<sda_> buildy un po di pazienza
<krabador> Buildy, allora, puoi dire di preciso cosa hai fatto?
<Buildy> Allora, scusa se sono asfissiante ma devo andare a dormire quindi ho poco tempo
<Buildy> Comunque+
<Buildy> Ho messo sulla USB il file ISO, avvio e mi da OEM, poi Install Ubuntu e sempre le stesse cose
<jackbrown> salve qualcuno riesce a vedere questo video a schermo intero ? is there anyone able to watch this video in full screen mode ? http://www.iene.mediaset.it/puntate/2014/03/26/viviani-alimentazione-e-tumori_8468.shtml
<Buildy> Reinstallo Ubuntu e non cambia nulla
<krabador> Buildy, non devi reinstallare
<krabador> Buildy, devi far partire un software chiamato boot repair
<sda_> krabador, come procedo?
<Buildy> Non me la da quell'opzione
<jackbrown> salve qualcuno riesce a vedere questo video a schermo intero ?  http://www.iene.mediaset.it/puntate/2014/03/26/viviani-alimentazione-e-tumori_8468.shtml
<krabador> Buildy, quali opzioni hai al boot di quel supporto ?
<Buildy> Install Ubuntu, OEM Mode, Default, Try Live e simili
<krabador> Buildy, try live
<Buildy> Okey
<krabador> sda_, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop xfce4 xfce4-goodies
<krabador> sda_, riavvia
<sda_> krabador come e il comando per riavviare?
<krabador> sudo shutdown -r now
<sda> krabador ok ora si è ripreso!
<krabador> perfetto
<sda> devo fare qualcos'altro?
<krabador> sda, ai fini dell'ambiente grafico no
<krabador> sda, funzionano i repositories, che prima davano problemia
<krabador> il dual monitor ti funziona
<sda> sisi
<krabador> sda, di tu, se c'è qualcosa che non va
<sda> una altra cosa che non riesco ad impostare, il secondo monitor lo ho sulla mia sinistra ma se imposto il monitor sulla sinistra mia da come principale il secondo
<sda> mi*
<krabador> sda, come sono collegati i monitor ?
<krabador> uno è il notebook ?
<sda> con vga
<sda> si uno è il notebook e l'altro con vga
<krabador> e ti appare come principale il monitor in vga
<krabador> ?
<sda> se lo imposto su left si
<sda> invece su right no
<krabador> il left è il principale, se hai l'impostazione multimonitor a mo' di estenzione
<krabador> e non clonato
<sda> spiegati meglio
<sda> :D
<krabador> se il multimonitor, non è impostato come clone, ovvero che entrambi fanno vedere le stesse cose
<krabador> ma è impostato in modo da avere un desktop esteso
<krabador> il sinistro, è il principale
<krabador> per impostazione
<davyde> problemi di impostare doppi monitor? Arandr e risolve tutto
<sda> ok quindi per passare al mio secondo monitor che ho sulla sinistra devo per forza anda a destra con il mouse
<davyde> sda, stesso problema anch'io
<davyde> risolto con arandr
<davyde> ciao mattia_s88
<mattia_s88> buonasera!!!
<sda__> krabador grazie di tutto!
<mattia_s88> grazie a davyde ho avuto modo di conoscere, apprezzare e di conseguenza installare ubuntu 12.04 ( il 13.04 non sono riuscito ad installarlo ).. funziona tutto bene..però ho notato che la mia ventola è sempre a palla!! ho un sony vaio VPCEA1S1E. su win 7 non mi era mai successo questa cosa.. sapete dirmi qualcosa per favore?? un saluto
<sda__> krabador continua il problema del dual monitor che esce da schermo intero
<davyde> mattia_s88, il problema è la scheda video non il processore
<davyde> sistemiamo
<Hulios> ciao
<Hulios> avrei una domanda da porre
<Hulios> c'è qualcuno libero please?
<seppholo> salve la distro da qualche giorno mi sta dando dei problemi .. oltre a non darmi la risoluzione giusta dello schermo ultimamente mi da anche questo errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7214776/
<seppholo> risolto
<seppholo> bye
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-30
<Guest65553> chi mi da una mano?
<akis24> giorno
<matteo_> salve a tutti mi è scomparsa l'icona della connessione ubuntu 14.04..  come faccio a rimetterla?
<LostInMyHead> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<VittorioVF> Egregi, quando procedo con l'installazione di ubuntu da cd, nella fase di installazione non mi vede la scheda di rete, cosa posso fare?
<VittorioVF> Buongiorno.
<VittorioVF> Forse tutti impegnati, a dopo grazie.
<guest0> Ciao ragazzi. Siccome mi ritrovo con il bluetooth sempre on all'avvio anche quando lo metto su off. Ho avuto la brillante idea  di cancellare i files
<guest0> I files /etc/init/bluetooth.conf e /etc/init.d/bluetooth . Ora al riavvio non è su off ma è disabilitato. Con un sudo bluetoothd
<guest0> Riabilito il bluetooth ma al riavvio ovviamente rimani disabilitato
<guest0> Come faccio a fare riabilitare il bluetooth al riavvio?
<guest0> Scusate mi era cascata la connessione. Sono quello con il problema con il bluetooth, qualcuno ha risposto?
<moz> salve, domanda: la partizione di swap dovrebbe essere quanto la ram o il doppio della ram?
<motz> salve, domanda: la partizione di swap dovrebbe essere quanto la ram o il doppio della ram?
<krabador> quanto la RAM , ma più di 4 GB è inutile
<krabador> quanta ram hai?
<motz> da oggi 4Gb
<motz> perché più di 4Gb è inutile?
<krabador> 4gb di swap, per poter ibernare senza problemi
<motz> krabador, ma la swap non serve anche per velocizzare i processi quando la ram è piena?
<motz> krabador, come posso fare ad allargare la swap?
<krabador> "velocizzare"... il disco, che ha una velocità ben diversa della ram
<krabador> la swap con 4 GB e oltre , se non si ha bisogno di fare ibernazione , non serve
<motz> krabador, come posso fare ad allargare la swap?
<krabador> cos'è che devi allargare ?
<krabador> ...
<krabador> la elimini e la ricrei direttamente più grande
<krabador> da gparted
<krabador> dopo aver ricavato lo spazio necessario da altra partizione
<motz> ok
<motz> krabador, e il procedimento descritto qui? http://askubuntu.com/questions/178712/how-to-increase-swap-space. Non va?
<krabador> swap file != partizione swap
<motz> krabador, ah, ok
<motz> krabador, non riesco a sottrarre spazio da sda1 con gparted. Come fare?
<krabador> non puoi farlo a sistema operativo a caldo
<krabador> carica la sessione live
<motz> krabador, via cd?
<krabador> con supporto di installazione
<krabador> e fai tutto da li
<krabador> a partizioni smontate
<motz> non credo di avere questo cd
<krabador> motz: CD/DVD o pendrive
<krabador> di una qualsiasi versione di ubuntu o derivata
<krabador> meglio se recente
<maury901> buonasera
<maury901> ragazzio ho un problema ha formattare una memoricard
<maury901> mi dice ke e solo lettura
<maury901> sdb: probing initialization failed: File system in sola lettura
<cristian_c> !italiano | maury901
<ubot-it> maury901: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<maury901> help
<maury901> ce nessuno??
<cristian_c> !nessuno | maury901
<ubot-it> maury901: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> maury901, e per favore cerca di avere un po' di pazienza
<maury901> ok..
<cristian_c> maury901, inoltre, spiega esattamente come l'hai formattata e altri dettagli utili
<maury901> ho fato una cavolate ho eliminato la parizione con kde partiition
<cristian_c> maury901, rifai la tabella delle partizioni
<maury901> e adesso non mi vuole formattare perche e sola lettura
<cristian_c> micro-sd?
<maury901> si
<cristian_c> maury901, e l'hai inserita in?
<maury901> si
<cristian_c> ?
<maury901> adattarore usb
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> maury901, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> maury901, incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | maury901
<ubot-it> maury901: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maury901> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10706733/
<cristian_c> maury901, prova a rifare la tabella delle partizioni
<maury901> ke e solo lettura
<maury901> me legge ma non riesce a scrivere
<cristian_c> maury901, digita: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> maury901, incolla il risultato ancora su pastebin
<maury901> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10706748/
<cristian_c> maury901, smonta la scheda e rimontala
<cristian_c> maury901, poi digita ancora: dmesg | tail
<maury901> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10706763/
<cristian_c> maury901, ho trovato qualcosa di possibile
<maury901> si
<cristian_c> maury901, sudo hdparm -r0 /dev/sdb
<maury901> fatto
<cristian_c> ma forse vanno rimontate in scrittura
<cristian_c> maury901, comunque, posta l'output su pastebin
<maury901> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10706787/
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> maury901, smonta e rimonta
<maury901> provo a fare la partizione con gparted??
<cristian_c> maury901, cosa vedi in gparted dopo averla rimontata?
<maury901> non allocato
<cristian_c> maury901, quindi hai riscontrato differenze?
<maury901> no
<cristian_c> maury901, prova a rifare la tabella
<maury901> aggiungi partizione primaria??
<maury901> o estesa
<cristian_c> maury901, no, no, proprio la tabella
<cristian_c> hai detto che hai kde partition
<maury901> gparted mi dice questo
<maury901> Impossibile scrivere su /dev/sdb poiché è stato aperto in sola lettura.
<cristian_c> maury901, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<maury901> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10706841/
<Raulxx83> salve
<Raulxx83> krabador buon pomeriggio
<Raulxx83> come va
<cristian_c> maury901, va rimontata in scrittura
<cristian_c> però non ci sono partizioni
<cristian_c> maury901, esattamente, cos'hai fatto per ottenere il messaggio
<cristian_c> ?
<maury901> cancellato partizione
<Raulxx83> ragazzi continua a restituirmi errore sull installazione del kernel
<cristian_c> maury901, io parlavo della tabella
<cristian_c> maury901, ma se l'hai cancellata, non era in sola lettura
<cristian_c> Raulxx83, quale kernel?
<Raulxx83> krabador ieri sera stava diventando matto con me
<maury901> mm adesso non so come bilitarla in scrittura
<Raulxx83> praticamente durante l installazione mi restituisce l errore che non riesce a installare linux kernel generic
<cristian_c> maury901, ripeto, se l'hai cancellata, era in scrittura
<krabador> Raulxx83, allora , hai verificato l'hash della iso
<cristian_c> altrimenti non ti sarebbe stato permesso
<Raulxx83> krabador riscaricata
<Raulxx83> cambiato chiavetta usb
<maury901> penso di si
<Raulxx83> niente da fare sempre stesso errore
<cristian_c> maury901, prova a rifare la tabella
<Raulxx83> cmq il pc e in HP compact elite 8300
<krabador> Raulxx83, scegli "basic server install" ?
<Raulxx83> no ...io faccio intall ubuntu server
<krabador> Raulxx83, inizializza una procedura di installazione in diretta, se puoi
<Raulxx83> fatto partire la chiavetta USB...
<Raulxx83> mi esce schermata nera con scritta intall ubuntu server - oem install / multiple server install
<maury901> cristia iol problema e anche ke non lo vedo il disco su dolphin
<cristian_c> maury901, su gparted
<maury901> su g pard ce ma non sul gestore
<maury901> dolphin
<maury901> il disco rimovibile
<cristian_c> maury901, ok, ma ho scritto:
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> maury901, prova a rifare la tabella
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> maury901, su gparted
<Raulxx83> krabado possiamo scriverci in privato_
<maury901> non me la fa
<krabador> Raulxx83, no, non accetto privati
<Raulxx83> ok
<Raulxx83> tranquillo
<maury901> non me la crea
<krabador> Raulxx83, allora, seleziona la prima opzione dall'alto
<Raulxx83> ok
<Raulxx83> ora mi dice di scegliere la limgua
<Raulxx83> posso scegliere italiano?
<krabador> certo
<Raulxx83> ok
<cristian_c> <maury901> non me la fa
<cristian_c> definisci meglio
<maury901> carca pero non fa nnt mi esce sempre disco non allocato su kde master invece su g parted mi dice ke e solo abilitato alla lettura
<Raulxx83> ora mi chiede di configurare la rete
<krabador> Raulxx83, hai selezionato il locale?
<krabador> Raulxx83, il keyboard layout?
<Raulxx83> si
<krabador> Raulxx83, ok, configura la rete
<Raulxx83> tutto tranquillo li
<Raulxx83> ok
<cristian_c> maury901, sudo hdparm -r0 /dev/sdc
<maury901> devo riavviare non mi legge nnt
<Raulxx83> krabador
<krabador> Raulxx83, dopo la rete, hai l'hosname , ed il partizionamento
<krabador> hai fatto?
<unoacaso> heyo
<cristian_c> unoacaso, hai aperto synaptic
<cristian_c> ?
<unoacaso> si
<maury901> crisitan mi ripeti il comando
<unoacaso> mi dici direttamente come posso reinstallarlo da zero?
<unoacaso> ubunto
<krabador> maury901, <cristian_c> maury901, sudo hdparm -r0 /dev/sdc
<cristian_c> unoacaso, prova a ricaricare da synaptic
<krabador> !ubuntu | unoacaso
<ubot-it> unoacaso: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<krabador> !installazione | unoacaso
<ubot-it> unoacaso: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<maury901> no suc file directory
<krabador> maury901, va puntato al device giusto
<cristian_c> maury901, com'è montato?
<maury901> e riuscito a montarlo pero non resco formattarlo perche non mi da i permesso di scrittura
<unoacaso> aspe, ho gia il file di ubuntu
<unoacaso> come lo metto nella usb?
<krabador> !usbwin | unoacaso
<ubot-it> unoacaso: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> unoacaso, quindi vuoi resettare tutto?
<krabador> unoacaso, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Raulxx83> krabador scusa si era disconnesso
<unoacaso> non ho windows
<krabador> Raulxx83, dopo la rete, hai l'host di sistema ed il partizionamento
<Raulxx83> cmq sono a verifica mirror dell Archivio ubuntu
<krabador> Raulxx83, hai fatto tutto correttamente ?
<Raulxx83> credo di si
<unoacaso> cristian_c, sì, credo l'istallazione sia stata compromessa
<Raulxx83> sta scaricando
<Raulxx83> i file di release
<cristian_c> unoacaso, beh, il messaggio era relativo a wine
<cristian_c> maury901,
<maury901> si
<unoacaso> fa niente
<cristian_c> maury901, cos'hai fatto dopo aver digitato il comando?
<cristian_c> maury901, puoi postare l'output su pastebin?
<Raulxx83> krabador due domande
<Raulxx83> ma il nome host
<Raulxx83> l ho lasciato UBUNTU
<krabador> il nome host di sistema è fondamentale in ambito server, in quanto ci sono applicazioni che dipendono corposamente da esso
<krabador> Raulxx83, sbagliato
<krabador> Raulxx83, conviene che sia personalizzato
<krabador> in maniera identificativa
<Raulxx83> PERFETTO
<Raulxx83> mentre dopo chiedeva il mode del dominio
<maury901> http://pastebin.com/ugBucwtT
<unoacaso> ma la Pen Drive Linux's USB Installer come lo posso installareda ubuntu?
<Raulxx83> cosa avrei dovuto mettere
<cristian_c> maury901, sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> maury901, visto che non è quello
<krabador> !usbwin | unoacaso
<ubot-it> unoacaso: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> unoacaso, trovi tutto quello che serve
<krabador> per questo
<unoacaso> si ma da ubuntu mi serve
<unoacaso> non da windows
<unoacaso> windows non ce l'ho
<Raulxx83> quindi nome host cosa avrei dovuto mettere
<maury901> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10707060/
<krabador> unoacaso, ubuntu ha usb-creator
<krabador> unoacaso, che trovi cercandolo in dash
<unoacaso> in dash intendi dall' ubuntu software Centre
<unoacaso> ?
<Raulxx83> non sono sotto dominio
<krabador> unoacaso, no,appare quando clicchi in alto a sinistra
<krabador> Raulxx83, sei tornato indietro?
<unoacaso> ah carino
<Raulxx83> si
<Raulxx83> cosi da fare le cose con calma
<Raulxx83> altrimenti non risolviamo niente
<unoacaso> creatore dischi di avvio
<Raulxx83> sono a nome host
<cristian_c> maury901, è in sdb
<cristian_c> maury901, sudo hdparm -r0 /dev/sdb
<krabador> Raulxx83, metti nome host personalizzato, non so ubuntu-raul-numero
<Raulxx83> ok
<krabador> Raulxx83, per la rete la stessa cosa
<maury901> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10707092/
<unoacaso> va bene?
<unoacaso> http://imgur.com/rFXAlNf
<Raulxx83> poi mi chiede il dominio
<cristian_c> maury901, ora non smontare niente
<unoacaso> dove lo metto il pallino=
<cristian_c> maury901, ma aprire gparted
<unoacaso> ?
<maury901> ok
<cristian_c> *apri
<cristian_c> maury901, prova a rifare la tabella
<cristian_c> maury901, o posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> Raulxx83, dominio puoi lasciarlo default
<qingshui> salve a tutti
<Raulxx83> default intendi nulla praticamente
<unoacaso> salvati su spazio aggiuntivo riservato oppure eliminati in fare di arresto?
<qingshui> volevo chiedervi come posso creare un istallazione di Ubuntu da chiavetta USB
<Raulxx83> scusa se le mie domande ti sembrano un po stupide ma cerco di fare tutto passo passo
<krabador> Raulxx83, non ti preoccupare
<unoacaso> quale metto?
<Raulxx83> mi chiede mirror archivio ubuntu
<unoacaso> salvo o elimino
<maury901> https://imgur.com/yXvbnOu
<krabador> Raulxx83, dopo host e dominio c'è il partizionamento, saltato quel punto, con successo?
<cristian_c> maury901, ennò
<cristian_c> maury901, io vedo altre cose
<Raulxx83> dopo host e dominio mi ha chiesto il mirror archivio
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> maury901, prova a rifare la tabella
<Raulxx83> sto andando passo passo con te
<Raulxx83> senza saltare nulla
<maury901> crea tabella partizioni??
<Raulxx83> quindi cosa scelgo come mirror
<maury901> msdos?
<cristian_c> maury901, sì, crea tabella partizioni
<cristian_c> msdos
<cristian_c> quindi non ci avevi provato prima?
<unoacaso> ho fatto la penna usb
<unoacaso> ora come entro nel boot?
<unoacaso> f2?
<maury901> mi dice sepre quell avviso
<Raulxx83> dice vicino alla propria rete....gli do Arabia Saudita...oppure un altro?
<cristian_c> maury901, posta schermata
<maury901> quel aviso si lettur
<krabador> Raulxx83, prova col server principale
<cristian_c> maury901, posta schermata
<Raulxx83> sarebbe
<unoacaso> oii
<krabador> Raulxx83, scegli no automatic update
<unoacaso> f2 si o no
<Raulxx83> mi da o le cirra oppure inserire le informazioni manualmente
<unoacaso> riavvio e poi come entro nel boot
<maury901> un attimo
<Raulxx83> krabador che faccio ...inserire manualmente
<maury901> https://imgur.com/edit
<krabador> Raulxx83, dopo la rete, il partizionamento, c'è la creazione dell'utente
<krabador> con inserimento di password
<krabador> l'hai fatto=
<krabador> ?
<cristian_c> maury901, posta il link alla schermata
<Raulxx83> no guarda
<Raulxx83> non me lo ha chiesto ancora
<Raulxx83> per ora mi ha chiesto questo
<Raulxx83> io ti sto dicendo quello che mi esce via via
<Raulxx83> dopo  il dominio mi ha chiesto il mirror
<krabador> Raulxx83, hai l'elenco dei paesi dei repositories?
<Raulxx83> si
<krabador> Raulxx83,ok allora metti anche il tuo
<Raulxx83> quindi gli do Arabia Saudita
<Raulxx83> visto che mi trovo qua
<polpetta1982> Salve ragazzi
<Raulxx83> ora mi chiede il proxy
<krabador> se non ce l'hai, nulla
<Raulxx83> qua si utilizza un server proxy .... ma e un ip
<krabador> ok, allora inserisci il tuo proxy
<Raulxx83> metto ip:porta
<Raulxx83> giusto?
<krabador> si
<polpetta1982> ho un problema. lubuntu 14.04 reinstallato da 5 gg e ogni volta che avvio mi dice che c'è un problema. prima di inviare la segnalazione errori guardo i dettagli ma nn mi fa copiare
<Raulxx83> ok
<polpetta1982> parla di un EXECUTABLE PATH   /sbin/init
<cristian_c> polpetta1982, c'è connessione internet?
<cristian_c> quando appare.
<polpetta1982> e sotto PACKAGE  upstart 1.12.1-0ubuntu4.2
<maury901> https://imgur.com/Tq9ey1n
<polpetta1982> connessione c'è
<polpetta1982> appena avviato prima che appaiano le icone desktop
<Raulxx83> ora sta scaricando i pacchetti
<maury901> https://imgur.com/6lQARXr
<cristian_c> maury901, digita: sudo fdisk
<cristian_c> maury901, anzi, prima: sudo fdisk -l
<maury901> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10707247/
<cristian_c> maury901, anzi, prima: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> maury901, digita: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<polpetta1982> ????
<maury901> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10707257/
<Raulxx83> adesso mi chiede di inserire il nome utente
<cristian_c> maury901, sudo chmod -R 777 /dev/sdb
<krabador> ok, poi la password, attento a maiucole e minuscole
<Raulxx83> ok
<Raulxx83> un secondo che inserisco
<maury901> non succede nnt
<cristian_c> maury901, restituisce il prompt?
<maury901> no nnt
<maury901> si
<cristian_c> maury901, sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<cristian_c> maury901, risultato su pastebin
<maury901> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10707257/
<Raulxx83> ora mi chiede se la directory voglio cifrarla
<Raulxx83> gli dico di no giusto?
<polpetta1982> ragazzi niente x me???'
<krabador> Raulxx83, non cifrare
<maury901> nnt la butto..
<maury901> grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> maury901, ma dopo hdparm riesci a montarla, comunque?
<Raulxx83> ok
<cristian_c> maury901, ma quando è iniziato il problema?
<maury901> oggi
<cristian_c> maury901, io ho trovato questo: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4687382
<maury901> detro ce kubuntu 15.04
<cristian_c> LoreRF, niente messaggi privati
<Raulxx83> impostato orario
<LoreRF> ahh okok è vero scusa
<LoreRF> cmq ce l'ho fatta
<cristian_c> !chat | LoreRF
<ubot-it> LoreRF: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> maury901, sicuro la pendrive non ha uno switch fisico
<krabador> per la protezione delle scritture?
<maury901> non
<maury901> i
<Raulxx83> adesso mi dice che il programma ha rilevato delle partizioni montate
<Raulxx83> sontare la partizione?
<krabador> Raulxx83, smonta
<maury901> comq grazie lo stesso
<maury901> arrivederci
<Raulxx83> ok
<Raulxx83> ora mi chiede il metodo di partizionamento
<krabador> ext4 con journaling
<Raulxx83> u madonna
<Raulxx83> faccio manuale
<Fuxia> Salve, avevo visto che c'era un software per ridurre il traffico dati durante la navigazione e il download, e sulla pagina preinstallata con ubuntu 4.10 c'era scritto che era gratis. Il software è Compresita. In realtà è a pagamento....
<Raulxx83> mi da come impostazioni  guidato ridimensione SCSI1
<Raulxx83> usa l intero disco
<Raulxx83> usa intero disco e imposta LVM
<cristian_c> Fuxia, 4.10?
<krabador> Raulxx83, mi hai detto prima che te l'aveva già chiesto
<krabador> <krabador> Raulxx83, dopo la rete, hai l'host di sistema ed il partizionamento
<krabador> <Raulxx83> cmq sono a verifica mirror dell Archivio ubuntu
<krabador> <krabador> Raulxx83, hai fatto tutto correttamente ?
<krabador> <Raulxx83> credo di si
<Fuxia> Si Cristian
<krabador> Raulxx83, alle 16:22
<krabador> ora locale
<Raulxx83> forse ci siamo capiti male
<krabador> la mia domanda era precisa
<Raulxx83> io ti sto dicendo via via quello che mi chiede il programma
<krabador> con tutto il rispetto
<polpetta1982> Raga nessuno mi aiuta??
<Raulxx83> non ho fatto nessuna operazione senza aspettare una tua risposta
<Raulxx83> proprio per evitare complicazioni
<krabador> Raulxx83, niente lvm
<cristian_c> polpetta1982,
<krabador> seleziona root, ovvero / , con file system ext4
<cristian_c> polpetta1982, puoi agire con un workaround
<polpetta1982> ????
<cristian_c> Fuxia, la 4.10 è uscita quasi undici anni fa
<cristian_c> siamo sicuri?
<Fuxia> 14.10?
<Fuxia> E' 14.10
<Fuxia> Comunque c'è una sorta di "negozio" dei software
<Fuxia> e c'era questo Compresita
<Fuxia> E non è gratis
<cristian_c> Fuxia, non saprei cosa esattamente c'è sul software center
<cristian_c> ma di certo richiede registrazione, l'acquisto di applicazioni
<Fuxia> Controlla Compresita
<cristian_c> almeno su launchpad
<Fuxia> Comunque è anche online
<Raulxx83> krabad non ho capito quale scegliere
<cristian_c> Fuxia, ok
<Fuxia> Ubuntu sosteneva che fosse gratis
<cristian_c> polpetta1982, nel senso , puoi disattivare gli avvisi di apport
<polpetta1982> ok ma perche lo fa puo essere grave??
<polpetta1982> ho appena reinstallato
<cristian_c> polpetta1982, non so
<cristian_c> polpetta1982, se ho capito bene, è l'apparire dei messaggi che ti da fastidio
<polpetta1982> no vorrei capire che errore è e se è grave
<polpetta1982> ma nn mi fa copiare per mettere in pastebin
<cristian_c> Fuxia, questo: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/ ?
<Raulxx83> mi da : guidato -ridimensionare scsi / guidato-reuse partition, LVM VG ubuntu-vg, LV root
<Fuxia> Non so perché è installato con il sistema operativo
<Raulxx83> usa intero disco
<Raulxx83> usa intera partizione LVM vg ubuntu-vg, LV root
<Fuxia> Ma non c'è su questo link
<cristian_c> Fuxia, intendevo l'online
<cristian_c> Fuxia, allora dubito che sia come dici
<cristian_c> Fuxia, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> polpetta1982, un attimo
<cristian_c> Fuxia, e pare che sia app android
<Fuxia> non ci riesco
<cristian_c> Fuxia, come mai?
<Fuxia> Non è solo per android
<Fuxia> Dai tasti file edit ecc
<Raulxx83> krabador non so se hai letto
<Fuxia> non c'è l'opzione per la schermata
<Raulxx83> io resto in attesa
<cristian_c> Fuxia, beh, una bella schermata con stamp
<cristian_c> il tasto stamp
<Fuxia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/d6yfmBvuQWy30CxC4FME
<Fuxia> Fatto! Miracolo!
<Fuxia> Eureka!
<Fuxia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/04UolBx5SMN4AUvVFd2w
<Fuxia>  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ZqMMpLNaQaaNPRWXFarh
<Raulxx83> che faccio ? ;-/
<krabador> Raulxx83, non usare lvm ed usa tutto il disco
<krabador> Raulxx83, fai prima
<Raulxx83> ok
<cristian_c> Fuxia, dpkg -l | grep compresita
<cristian_c> Fuxia, digita il comando e posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Fuxia
<ubot-it> Fuxia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fuxia> Ho incollato i link...
<Raulxx83> ora mi dice installazione del sistema base
<Raulxx83> tocca aspettare fino al 75% dove solitamente mi da l errore
<Raulxx83> speriamo bene
<Raulxx83> scusa ancora per prima krabador probabilmente mi sono espresso male
<cristian_c> polpetta1982, forse ho trovato
<cristian_c> polpetta1982, cat /var/log/apport.log
<cristian_c> !paste | polpetta1982
<ubot-it> polpetta1982: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Raulxx83, nessun problema
<polpetta1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10707409/
<Fuxia> Sostanzialmente mi consigliate di rimuoverlo?
<cristian_c> Fuxia, hai digitato il comando in un terminale?
<cristian_c> polpetta1982, beh, ora puoi copiare i messaggi :D
<polpetta1982> gia fatto
<Fuxia> Momento
<cristian_c> polpetta1982, avevi lamentato che dalla finestra non potevi copiare i messaggi
<cristian_c> ora puoi (cit.)
<polpetta1982> ho incollato il pastebin
<polpetta1982> la finestra si apre solo all avvio
<polpetta1982> ora nn la ho sottomano
<Fuxia> Mi blocca tutta la pagina lo screenshot
<Fuxia> Comunque il comanda mi rimanda al programma instalalto , oltre che ad altro.
<cristian_c> Fuxia, per favore, incolla il contenuto del terminale su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fuxia> Ho provato a incollare su "paste"
<Fuxia> anche una versione "url"
<Fuxia> Non mi compare neanche più la pagina di http://paste.ubuntu.. dopo che incollo la foto della pagina dopo che ho dogitato il comnado
<Fuxia> non so come dare invio alla pagina
<cristian_c> Fuxia, paste non c'entra con la foto
<cristian_c> polpetta1982, in definitiva, cosa ti serve?
<Fuxia> La foto non si riduce
<Fuxia> Devo specificare la sintassi?
<Fuxia> E' Debian?
<cristian_c> Fuxia, non ho capito cosa c'entra debian
<Fuxia> Chiede la sintassi...
<cristian_c> e sopratutto cosa c'entra la foto con pastebin
<Fuxia> Comunque il link è questo:file:///home/mabon/Immagini/Screenshot%20from%202015-03-30%2017:37:49.png
<cristian_c> Fuxia, ok, ma tu copia e incolla il contenuto del terminale su pastebin
<cristian_c> Fuxia, non ci siamo
<Fuxia> L'ho copiato e incollato
<Fuxia> Ma non si avvia..
<Fuxia> Si possono cancellare dei messaggi qui sulla chat?
<polpetta1982> cristian_c volevo sapere che errore è e che comporta
<cristian_c> Fuxia, no
<Fuxia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10707504/
<cristian_c> polpetta1982, hai fatto una ricerca dell'errore sul web?
<cristian_c> Fuxia, ok, hai imparato a usare pastebin
<Fuxia> Ah, bene!
<cristian_c> Fuxia, il problema è che non ti ho chiesto il percorso dell'immagine
<cristian_c> ma il risultato del comando
<cristian_c> indicato prima
<Fuxia> Lo so, ma non riuscivo a farlo diventare comando o se lo diventava non mi sembrava il file che avevo caricato..
<Fuxia> Quindi?
<cristian_c> Fuxia, quindi ti riposto il comando
<cristian_c> perché evidentemente non l'hai visto
<Fuxia> Qual è?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Fuxia, dpkg -l | grep compresita
<Fuxia> L'ho digitato e il risultato è stato quello della schermata.
<cristian_c> Fuxia, non diciamo sciocchezze
<cristian_c> Fuxia, fammi vedere comando più risposta
<cristian_c> insomma, il contenuto del terminale
<Fuxia> Non si vede ?
<cristian_c> così vediamo se è così
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10707504/
<cristian_c> qui vedo solo un percorso
<cristian_c> Fuxia, allora fai una foto del terminale
<Raulxx83> krabador niente da fare
<Raulxx83> e stato restituito un errore durante il tentatico di installazione del kernel nel sistema destinazione
<Raulxx83> pacchetto kernle: linux-signed-generic
<krabador> Raulxx83, per favore, cerca di fare una foto della schermata
<Raulxx83> controllare /var/log/syslog
<Fuxia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10707539/
<Raulxx83> quello che ti ho scritto e quello che ce scritto sulla schermata
<Raulxx83> ora ci provo
<polpetta1982> no
<cristian_c> Fuxia, non ci siamo
<cristian_c> Fuxia, ho chiesto una foto del terminale
<Raulxx83> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/4bmV79T7TdS1DgWJSbk8
<Raulxx83> ecco krabador
<Fuxia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/IxkbjEpMT1qiRmPtUKxO
<cristian_c> Fuxia, quello non è il terminale
<cristian_c> apri un terminale sul serio
<krabador> Raulxx83, allora
<Raulxx83> dimmi
<cristian_c> polpetta1982, è la prima cosa da fare
<krabador> Raulxx83, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04.0/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso
<krabador> scarica questa, fa la pendrive e prova ad installarla
<krabador> una volta finita l'installazione , la aggiorni a mano
<Raulxx83> perfetto
<Raulxx83> allora metto a scaricare
<krabador> per qualsiasi cosa, vieni pure qui
<Raulxx83> ok
<Raulxx83> ma alla fine mi puoi speigare il perche non va?
<Fuxia> Qual è il terminale?
<Fuxia> Le caratteristiche dell'hardware?
<cristian_c> Fuxia, no
<cristian_c> Fuxia, premi ctrl+alt+t
<Fuxia> Tutte le schede che ho aperto?
<cristian_c> Fuxia, hai premuto i tasti?
<Fuxia> Sì, ma ora decido se inviare la foto
<cristian_c> Fuxia, nel terminale digita il comando
<cristian_c> che prima avevi digitato nella dash
<me456> salve io avrei un problema: quando io chiudo il coperchio del pc nn mi richiede piu la password quindi non posso più avviarlo
<cristian_c> me456, quindi , quando riapri il coperchio, cosa ottieni?
<cristian_c> cosa vedi?
<me456> vedo solo il desktop
<me456> ed non posso fare niente
<Fuxia> Salve, non ricordo più il comando. Le pagine si erano bloccate e quindi rientrando si è persa la conversazione..
<Fuxia> cristian_c qual era il comando?
<cristian_c> me456, desktop vuoto?
<cristian_c> Fuxia, ok
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Fuxia, dpkg -l | grep compresita
<me456> si
<me456> in cui non spunta nessuna cartella
<Fuxia> Si può fare anche copia incolla per dare questo comando al terminale?
<cristian_c> me456, ho capito
<cristian_c> me456, quindi hai un problema con la sospensione
<cristian_c> me456, ma questo avviene anche se avvii la sospensione manualmente?
<cristian_c> Fuxia, sì
<cristian_c> Fuxia, ma non qui in canale
<Fuxia> Ho provato, non succede niente.
<cristian_c> cioè non incollare il risultato direttamente in canale
<cristian_c> Fuxia, posta una foto del terminale
<Fuxia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/mzclFyQm2E5CjoIWIMIA
<me456> si quando faccio la sospensione manualmente
<cristian_c> me456, mmmmmm
<cristian_c> Fuxia, non c'è il terminale nella schermata
<cristian_c> solo il desktop
<Fuxia> Qual è il terminale?
<cristian_c> con icone di nook e un'altra che non conosco
<cristian_c> Fuxia, hai premuto ctrl+alt+t?
<Fuxia> Sì.
<cristian_c> Fuxia, e non si è aperto?
<cristian_c> il terminale
<cristian_c> Fuxia, premi alt+f2
<cristian_c> me456, un attimo
<Fuxia> Premuto, niente.
<cristian_c> me456, di quale pc si tratta?
<cristian_c> Fuxia, scusa, quali tasti hai premuto contemporaneamente?
<me456> sony vaio
<Fuxia> alt f2, ma anche ctrl alt t
<cristian_c> me456, puoi essere più preciso?
<cristian_c> Fuxia, mmmm,, stranissimo
<cristian_c> Fuxia, apri la dash
<spinuc> salve volevo solo una conferma..ho letto che per togliere fedora e passare ad ubuntu basta mettere ubunut sulla chiavetta usb e poi al momento dell'installazione posso facilemente cancellare fedora giusto????
<spinuc> ciao
<cristian_c> Fuxia, e digita: gnome terminal
<Fuxia> Sì, quindi?
<cristian_c> spinuc, devi entrare in live per cambiare le partizioni
<cristian_c> spinuc, e la usb bootabile la crei col programma apposito
<cristian_c> spinuc, ad esempio unetbootin, ma non conosco fedora
<cristian_c> Fuxia, ti trova gnome terminal?
<me456> non ricordo precisamente il modello!!
<Fuxia> Ti mando la foto. Praticamente sono le caratteristiche tecniche del computer... Sì
<cristian_c> Fuxia, ???
<cristian_c> me456, sudo lshw
<Fuxia> Sì
<Fuxia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/oZwCSVHQ6CqstCcC0bXa
<Fuxia>  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/MPiaqpPNSd2TAfh00pQt
<me456> "sudo Ishw"???, sarebbe???
<cristian_c> me456, digitalo in un terminale
<cristian_c> Fuxia, ok, sei nel terminale
<krabador> me456, magari copia ed incolla
<Fuxia> Bene, cristian_c
<krabador> visto che non è Ishw ma lshw
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Fuxia, dpkg -l | grep compresita
<krabador> me456, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> me456, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Fuxia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/MH5Sn8IQ4iDDw2BvhJgw
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge compresita          se devi disinstallare .
<cristian_c> Fuxia, apt-cache policy compresita
<Fuxia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/uyu0eILiRlKh5tjzsgxQ
<cristian_c> Fuxia, capito
<cristian_c> beh, è a pagamento
<Fuxia> Ebbene sì. Ma Ubuntu non l'aveva specificato.
<cristian_c> Fuxia, ma ti serve comunque l'account per acquistarla
<Fuxia> Cosa si potrebbe usare per ridurre il traffico di dati ?
<krabador> Fuxia, va nella pagina del software center, fa uno screenshot della pagina relativa all'app
<cristian_c> non te la fa installare altrimenti
<Fuxia> Invece l'ho installato, almeno il programma, ma non si avvia.
<Fuxia> Ovviamente. Ce ne sono altri?
<cristian_c> Fuxia, comunque, non hai acquistato nulla, giusto=
<Fuxia> Infatti.
<Fuxia> Però..
<Fuxia> Il software center si dovrebbe aggiornare....
<me456> cristian_c mi puoi mandare l' istruzione per il terminale
<cristian_c> <krabador> me456, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> <krabador> me456, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Fuxia> Grazie, comunque!
<cristian_c> Fuxia, digita: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> Fuxia, ho come l'impressione tu abbia aggiunto roba esterna
<Fuxia> Va bene.
<cristian_c> che non c'entra con i repository di ubuntu ufficiali
<cristian_c> Fuxia, puoi digitarlo?
<Fuxia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/amfbELZmSBWMqqBiyrIF
<cristian_c> Fuxia, essì, l'hai aggiunto tu
<cristian_c> pare
<cristian_c> questo ppa
<Fuxia> Posso rimuoverlo. Non è questo il problema.
<cristian_c> Fuxia, quel repo non è attivo di base in ubuntu
<cristian_c> in qualche modo l'hai attivato
<Fuxia> L'ho attivato scaricandolo dal software center ,non è un software ubuntu né canonical, ma è sulla pagina software.
<cristian_c> Fuxia, secondo me, dovresti contattare l'autore del software
<cristian_c> qui si fa soltanto supporto a ubuntu
<Raulxx83> krabador basta
<Raulxx83> ora mi arrendo
<Raulxx83> non va enanche con questa versione
<Raulxx83> sempre stesso errore
<Raulxx83> mi tocca cambiare sistema operativo
<krabador> Raulxx83, con tutto il rispetto, ma , dal momento che non hai esperienza con ubuntu / linux , puoi provare ad installare la versione desktop
<krabador> ed impostarla per fare quello che ti serve
<Raulxx83> krabador devo fare un server con una versione desktop?
<krabador> Raulxx83, la versione server non ha ambiente grafico
<krabador> non ci sono differenze straabissali
<cristian_c> Raulxx83, ubuntu server presuppone un minimo di esperienza con la riga di comando
<cristian_c> la shell bash di linux
<Fuxia> D'accordo. Ma ti accludo la schermata del software center di Ubuntu,che non dovrebbe includerlo!
<Ishu> buonasera mi sapete spiegare perchè mi carica la versione low... !?!? https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/CPi1MJdDTSyTbIHGyokW
<Raulxx83> in verita volevo installare xfce come veste rafica
<Raulxx83> poi io mi fido di voi
<Raulxx83> siete maestri in questo
<cristian_c> Ishu, quello non è ubuntu
<cristian_c> !buntu | Ishu
<ubot-it> Ishu: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<Fuxia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/17xaWFAvTpOG54GHjjeM
<krabador> Raulxx83, allora parti proprio con xubuntu
<Raulxx83> se mi dite di usare la versione desktop io uso quella
<krabador> Raulxx83, ci rompi il ghiaccio
<cristian_c> Ishu, mmm, no, forse è ubuntu studio
<Fuxia> cristian_c
<Raulxx83> per adesso mi serve limitatamente .... creare un server nas
<Ishu> m m m
<Raulxx83> consigliatemi voi
<cristian_c> Ishu, dal tema non l'avevo riconosciuta
<cristian_c> Fuxia, l'avevo già vista quella schermata
<Raulxx83> no freenas pero per favore
<krabador> Raulxx83, puoi farlo tranquillamente con la versione desktop, purchè installi gli strumenti , che sarebbero dovuti essere installati anche in server, per quello scopo
<Raulxx83> ok
<Fuxia> Contatterò anche Ubuntu. Un saluto.
<krabador> Raulxx83, prestazionalmente non hai differenze, nel "servizio" da adibire, ma solo nel sistema locale
<Ishu> cristian_c mi sei rimasto solo tu
<krabador> Fuxia, non compare nella ricerca software, il software da te installato
<Ishu> nelle wiki guide ho trovato anche il modello del mio picci | cristian_c
<Raulxx83> ok...allora cerco la versione desktop e vediamo come va a finire
<cristian_c> Ishu, linka
<krabador> Raulxx83, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.10/release/xubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Ishu> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Notebook/EasyNoteMX37AJ300 | cristian_c
<Raulxx83> krabador ho visto che e siste anche una versione apposita per compaq elite 8000
<Ishu> c'è pure il pollice su sulla voce audio
<cristian_c> Ishu, non sapevo
<Ishu> !non ti è dato non sapere
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> Ishu, ma hai provato la 14.04 liscia con il kernel 3.13?
<cristian_c> Ishu, non la 14.04.2, ma la prima 14.04
<Ishu> ci provo
<cristian_c> Ishu, ci saranno N guide di laptop in quel portale
<krabador> Ishu, scusa?
<Ishu> essi, mi sento uno sfigato
<krabador> "<Ishu> !non ti è dato non sapere" ----> scusa?
<cristian_c> non si può sapere a memoria (sempre che le si sia viste) quani laptop sono presenti nella tabella dei notebook testati nella community italiana
<krabador> cristian_c, per favore, lascia che Ishu si spieghi
<Ishu> era sarcastico. krabador.
<Raulxx83> krabador sto scaricando
<Raulxx83> sperando che finalmente funzioni
<Raulxx83> altrimenti mi tocca abbandonare l idea linux
<Raulxx83> :-(
<Ishu> si scusa. siete bravi. krabador
<krabador> Raulxx83, "una versione per compaq" ?
<krabador> Ishu, 32 o 64 bit?
<krabador> Ishu, se 64 , http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<krabador> scarica , fa pendrive e prova in live
<krabador> se 32 http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> stessa cosa.
<Ishu> 463
<Ishu> 32, scusa sono AL BUIO+
<krabador> allora il secondo link
<Ishu> ok
<Ishu> ma così formatterò tutto?
<krabador> Ishu, <krabador> scarica , fa pendrive e prova in live
<krabador> sai cos'è la live?
<Ishu> ho letto che il kernel viene ricompilato ogni volta. forse posso fare un copia incolla della stringa che mi interessa?
<krabador> e quale sarebbe "la stringa che ti interessa" ?
<Ishu> madò dopo devo impazziere con i sottomenù del grub. puoi postarmi il link del sottomenù del grub? perfavore
<Ishu> ah bo forse ci sarà una voce dal titolo alsamixer ecc ecc nel kernel 3.2. che non c'è sul kernel 3.16
<krabador> prova come suggerito
<krabador> in live
<krabador> altresi' chiamata "sessione di prova"
<Ishu> ovvio che il tuo consiglio mi sembra utile mi invento delle cose probabilmente, ma con il kernel vecchio funziona ma il resto è instabile. mentre con il kernel 3.16 non funziona
<krabador> che non formatta nula
<krabador> Ishu, "kernel vecchio" quale?
<Ishu> ok dopo che in live mi funziona che faccio, mi scarico il kernel di questa versione di ubuntu? installo e infine modifco il grub? giusto? il kernel 3.2. sarà precedente al 3.16
<krabador> Ishu, ti fai un backup ed installi direttamente questa versione
<krabador> aggiornando , ma non aggiornando a kernel 3.16
<Ishu> serve altro spazio!?!? quindi nel momento dell'installazione gli devo indicare che kernel voglio?
<krabador> se non lo fai appositamente, 14.04 terrà un kernel della famiglia 3.13
<krabador> Ishu, no
<krabador> nel momento dell'installazione, installi  e basta
<krabador> Ishu, se utilizzi la stessa partizione che stai usando adesso non serve altro spazio
<Ishu> mm
<krabador> Ishu, quanti anni ha la macchina che usi?
<Ishu> almeno 10
<krabador> allora, prendi in considerazione xubuntu e lubuntu
<krabador> per le quali , mettiti sempre a provar
<krabador> per evitare di perdere troppo tempo
<Ishu> ma io voglio giocare con il qtractor... sono un artista. altrimenti non mettevo la studio
<krabador> Ishu, un artista si dota dell'hardware sufficiente per lavorare
<Ishu> ahahahah
<krabador> una scheda integrata è esattamente all'opposto
<krabador> dell'essere qualcosa che serve per lavorare
<Ishu> quelle cose costano tanto. bisogna essere parsimoniosi con il denaro, con quel poco che ci rimane
<krabador> Ishu, puoi occuparti di sport allora.
<Ishu> altrimenti non mi installavo una versione free di ubuntu. mi compravo una macchina nuova
<krabador> Ishu, questo discorso l'hai fatto anche alla cocessionaria ferrari?
<Ishu> be ma non ho capito cosa vuoi dire... mi fai un arringa così
<Ishu> ha una buona memoria questo picci. prima funzionava bene e sentivo 3cose insieme
<krabador> Ishu, non tutto l'hardware che esiste funziona bene, e questo anche su windows, poi ogni sistema ha hardware preferibile e meno preferibile
<Ishu> essi vabbè il problema sta negli aggiornamenti
<Ishu> ho sbagliato l'aggiornamento, cosa che mi ha portato a installare una nuova versione.
<krabador> Ishu, finquando non provi , se si è di fronte ad un bug ufficiale nel supporto a determinate versioni del kernel con quella scheda, si parla di nulla
<Ishu> la cosa che mi domando ma la macchina legge tutti i kernel anche se tu sei partito con un kernel diverso?
<krabador> Ishu, vai con 14.04 che ti ho segnalato , prova in livce
<Ishu> sta ancora scaricando
<krabador> Ishu, si possono installare piu' kernel nella macchina e selezionare quello che si vuole usare
<krabador> con ubuntu pero' è il caso di usare una famiglia del kernel allineata alla versione di ubuntu con il quale è uscito
<krabador> mettere un kernel di 2 versioni di ubuntu successive, a secco, se non quando ufficialmente consentito, come in ubuntu 12.04 , e 14.04 , puo' candidare il sistema a problematiche varie legate all'interazione tra le impostazioni del kernel piu' recente, e le impostazioni del sistema preesistenti
<krabador> questa è la logica di base
<Ishu> nulla krabador devo attendere 4 ore per scaricare. mi allontano. ci risentiamo dopo tutta la procedura di installazione.
<Ishu> si ho capito, installo la versione 14.04 poi mi correggo l'ambiente della scrivania e infine avrò la ferrari dei miei sogni
<Ishu> grazie un abbraccio
<Raulxx83> sera
<Raulxx83> kabrador cmq installazione adnaata a buon fine
<Raulxx83> senza intoppi
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Raulxx83
<ubot-it> Raulxx83: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Raulxx83> ciao fabio
<Raulxx83> ho una domanda...come mai ubuntu sotware center non scarica
<fabio_cc> Raulxx83, in che senso non scarica?
<fabio_cc> Raulxx83, apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-get update
<fabio_cc> !paste | Raulxx83
<ubot-it> Raulxx83: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> Raulxx83, incolla su pastebin
<lavy_14> buonasera a tutti.. ho prestato la chiavetta usb ad un'amica pr installare ubuntu ma le da problemi (quando invece io l'ho installato con la stessa chiavetta senza nessun problema).. in pratica dopo averlo installato chiede di riavviare il pc, quando il pc si riavvia da una schermata con una serie di comandi che iniziano per "starting"...e sta ore
<lavy_14> ed ore fermo così.. sapete dirmi qual è il problema? come devo farla procede? spero che io sisa stata chiara e che qualcuno possa aiutarci
<lavy_14> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<krabador> lavy_14, i pc non sono tutti uguali
<lavy_14> quindi è normale che ogni volta che lo riaccende fa questa "procedura"?
<krabador> lavy_14, se ha questa schermata http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png   in avvio
<lavy_14> non è questa
<krabador> le fai premere il tasto "e" della tastiera, e le fai scrivere la parola nomodeset, a fianco alle parole quiet splash
<lavy_14> vediamo se riesco a postarla
<krabador> e le fai premere il tasto f10
<krabador> se non ce l'ha, le fai premere in accensione compulsivamente il tasto shift
<krabador> in modo che le appaere, e le fai fare quanto indicato
<lavy_14> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/SRpt6EPRQki7gf1sg5bA qusta è la schermata (non so se si invierà)
<krabador> lavy_14, come ti ho detto, appena accendi , premi compulsivamente il tasto shift
<krabador> ed apparirà la schermata di grub
<krabador> al che fai provare quanto detto prima
<lavy_14> ok grazie, spero che funzioni.. mi puoi spiegare brevemente cosa succede?
<krabador> lavy_14, non è una soluzione, ma l'inserimento di un parametro del kernel all'avvio
<krabador> in base a quello che fa , si contestualizza ulteriormente il problema
<krabador> lavy_14, non è che "non parte" ha un'immediata motivazione e soluzione, stile interruttore della luce
<Raulxx83> scusate ragazzi ma perche ubunu siftware center non scarica^
<lavy_14> capisco più o meno
<krabador> Raulxx83, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin | Raulxx83
<ubot-it> Raulxx83: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> incolli  il risultato in questo sito
<krabador> e posti poi qui  il link
<Raulxx83> gia fatto
<lavy_14> buonanotte e grazie
<Raulxx83> aspetta arpo da ubuntu la chat pero
<Raulxx83> eccomi
<SomewhereIBelong> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno potrebbe sciogliermi un dubbio riguardo alla reinstallazione di ubuntu?
<Raulxx83> servernas@servernas-HP:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Raulxx83> [sudo] password for servernas:
<Raulxx83> Err http://extras.ubuntu.com utopic InRelease
<Raulxx83>   
<Raulxx83> Err http://extras.ubuntu.com utopic Release.gpg
<Raulxx83>   Impossibile connettersi a extras.ubuntu.com:http:
<Raulxx83> 0% [Connessione a archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.91.14)]
<Raulxx83> servernas@servernas-HP:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Raulxx83> [sudo] password for servernas:
<SomewhereIBelong> Lavorando con Tomcat7 ho incasinato alcune cartelle di sistema e non mi fa più accedere al sistema, quindi volevo reinstallarlo. Quando effettuo la reinstallazione, facendo il partizionamento automatico, su quale partizione devo installare il nuovo sistema? Va bene se la installo sulla partizione del vecchio sistema ubuntu?
<SomewhereIBelong> Ve lo chiedo perchè ho anche windows e, dato che non posso effettuare un backup e mi serve urgentemente usare ubuntu, vorrei essere sicuro di non cancellare niente su windows
<SomewhereIBelong> scusate, intendevo partizionamento manuale
<krabador> SomewhereIBelong, va bene se installi nella precedente
<krabador> scegli "altro" scegli la partizione, clicca su "modify"
<krabador> imposta file system ext4 con journaling
<SomewhereIBelong> spero di non avere problemi con il grub...
<krabador> imposta punto di mount    /
<krabador> e ti assicuri che grug finisca nel device del disco che parte per primo in boot nella macchina
<SomewhereIBelong> quindi le altre partizioni che avevo creato, swap ecc., restano invariate?
<krabador> si
<krabador> hai impotato la /home separata?
<SomewhereIBelong> grazie krabador, ti vorrei chiedere un'altra cosa... il bootloader dove va installato? lo lascio di default?
<SomewhereIBelong> in che senso separata? Non l'ho mai fatto...
<Raulxx83> sempre 0%
<Raulxx83> cambiano gli ip ma sempre fermo a 0
<krabador> Raulxx83, hai problemi di rete
<krabador> SomewhereIBelong, quando hai installato il sistema, " le altre partizioni" che avevi creato , quante ne erano?
<Raulxx83> ma in internet ci vado trnaqquillamente
<Raulxx83> sto chattando con voi
<SomewhereIBelong> se non ricordo male 3
<SomewhereIBelong> intendo quelle di ubuntu
<SomewhereIBelong> aspetta che controllo e ti dico subito
<krabador> SomewhereIBelong, bene.
<krabador> Raulxx83, "in internet" se sei sotto un proxy non significa che accedi a tutto
<Raulxx83> ah cavolo .---che stupidp che sono
<Raulxx83> hai ragione
<Raulxx83> e volendo sviare il problema e scaricarlo a mano sarebbe possibile?
<krabador> "scaricarlo a mano" ?
<Raulxx83> senza passare da software center
<krabador> Raulxx83, su ubuntu , il software è servito dai reposotory
<krabador> *repository
<krabador> che sono gli stessi a cui accede il software center
<krabador> cosi' e prevalentemente come gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> con problemi di rete, con il comando apt-get, di prima
<krabador> non di aggiornerà mai il sistema
<krabador> Raulxx83, sei sicuro di aver configurato a dovere il tuo accesso ad internet?
<krabador> Raulxx83, puoi andare in network manager a vedere se è una questione di impostazion i
<Raulxx83> a me sembra tutto ok
<Raulxx83> su software centrer se cerco samba lo trova
<Raulxx83> il pulsatne install ce
<SomewhereIBelong> krabador è possibile che dal tool delle partizioni di windows non si vedano tutte quelle che ho creato con ubuntu?
<SomewhereIBelong> se non è così allora credo di averne due
<SomewhereIBelong> una da 33 GB (questa è di sicuro quella principale di ubuntu, perchè mi ricordo di avere impostato io questo spazio)
<krabador> SomewhereIBelong, si , le partizioni ubuntu le vedi con ubuntu
<krabador> non con windows
<SomewhereIBelong> e una da circa 6 GB
<krabador> SomewhereIBelong, carica il supporto di installazione in live
<SomewhereIBelong> sono le uniche con il 100% di disponibilità
<krabador> tramite l'opzione "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> da li puoi anche connetterti qui
<krabador> se hai un cavo lan, o la wireless è di quelle viste in default
<Raulxx83> mi sa che era destino usare quella chiavica di freenas alla fine
<Raulxx83> non ne vuole sapere di scaricare
<Raulxx83> gira ma dice 0 di 3.5mb
<krabador> Raulxx83, i problemi di rete , li hai anche con altri sistemi
<krabador> Raulxx83, indaga a dovere a riguardo
<Raulxx83> no no fin ora ho sempre scaricato tutto senza problemi
<Raulxx83> quindi non capisco il perche di software center
<krabador> Raulxx83, sudo apt-get update
<SomewhereIBelong> ok krabador allora torno fra cinque minuti ;)
<krabador> Raulxx83, e usa pastebin
<krabador> non incollare qui dentro
<SomewhereIBelong> rieccomi
<SomewhereIBelong> da ubuntu
<SomewhereIBelong> azz krabador e' andato via
<SomewhereIBelong> qualcuno pu; darmi una mano con il partizionamento per l'installazione di ubuntu"
<NikiPaddy> Salve gente, ho un problemino con gli aggiornamenti
<NikiPaddy> Mi compare un triangolino rosso nella barra in alto a destra, che devo fare?
<SomewhereIBelong> ah krabador rieccoti
<SomewhereIBelong> ti sto scrivendo da ubuntu
<SomewhereIBelong> posso mandarti gli screen delle partizioni?
<Carlin0> NikiPaddy, dai al terminale → sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade e metti il risultato nel paste
<Carlin0> !paste | NikiPaddy
<ubot-it> NikiPaddy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<NikiPaddy> Ok, lo faccio immediatamente
<NikiPaddy> Tra l'altro ho l'ultima versione 14.10 e non so cosa sia successo
<SomewhereIBelong> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/iLCNaychSCq34SVkNUhc https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/NLQGwO6sRW6nPBxmFJvJ
<NikiPaddy> Cmq dura molta l'operazione che mi hai suggerito Carlin0
<NikiPaddy> ??
<Carlin0> NikiPaddy, dipende dalla tua connessione
<NikiPaddy> va ad 1Mb
<NikiPaddy> Precisamente a cosa serve, sono nuovo con linux e mi piace imparare
<Carlin0> a vedere qual'è il problema NikiPaddy
<krabador> SomewhereIBelong: 13.10 non è supportata da parecchi mesi
<krabador> SomewhereIBelong: quant'è che non la usi?
<NikiPaddy> Sul pastebin la syntax che devo impostare qual'è? Carlin0
<NikiPaddy> lascio plain text?
<Carlin0> NikiPaddy, devi solo incollare l'output e dare invio
<NikiPaddy> Ok lo faccio ora
<SomewhereIBelong> krabador l'ho installata l-anno scorso
<NikiPaddy> Ok, ho incollato l'output e ho fatto paste
<Carlin0> NikiPaddy, ora dacci il link per vederlo
<NikiPaddy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10709226/      Carlin0
<krabador> SomewhereIBelong: sudo lshw -l
<krabador> !pastebin | SomewhereIBelong
<ubot-it> SomewhereIBelong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> NikiPaddy, hai aggiunto dei ppa esterni a quelli originali e sono loro a darti problemi
<SomewhereIBelong> krabador lo do qui dalla versione trial quel comando?
<Carlin0> in fondo lo immaginavo , volevo solo la conferma
<NikiPaddy> E quindi cosa dovrei fare? Carlin0
<NikiPaddy> Ho fatto una cavolata? Carlin0
<Carlin0> NikiPaddy, minimo disabilitarli
<NikiPaddy> Il problema è come?
<krabador> SomewhereIBelong: si
<Carlin0> NikiPaddy, sai arrivare a sorgenti software ?
<NikiPaddy> Dovrei andare su Software e aggiornamenti giusto? Carlin0
<SomewhereIBelong> ok, cosa faccio con il listener?
<NikiPaddy> Comunque l'indicator-brightness mi serviva per risolvere il problema del non funzionamento della luminosità...
<NikiPaddy> cosa che non ha fatto perchè poi ho dovuto risolvere la questione da terminale Carlin0
<krabador> con il listener?
<krabador> SomewhereIBelong: apri terminale manda comando e fa pasrebin
<SomewhereIBelong> ok
<NikiPaddy> Carlin0 mi dici come posso risolvere il problema per disabilitarli?
<SomewhereIBelong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10709312/
<krabador> sorry sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> ma non incollare il link della foto in pastebin
<krabador> ma proprio il contenuto del terminale
<SomewhereIBelong> ok scusami
<NikiPaddy> qualcuno mi potrebbe dire come risolvere il problema di questi ppa gentilmente?
<SomewhereIBelong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10709329/
<NikiPaddy> sono nuovo su linux e non so fare grandi cose purtroppo
<Carlin0> NikiPaddy, fai così al terminale → sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<NikiPaddy> ah ok pensavo fossi sparita Carlin0
<krabador> che cosa hai installato con i ppa
<Carlin0> infatti ho dovuto assentarmi
<krabador> ppa-purge
<krabador> conviene usare questo
<krabador> prima di rimuoverli
<SomewhereIBelong> ok
<krabador> SomewhereIBelong: non era per te
<NikiPaddy> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/10709226/  praticamento ho questo
<SomewhereIBelong> ah ok
<krabador> NikiPaddy: softwarw-properties-gtk , vai in altro software
<krabador> disabiliti quel PPA, chiudi correttamente , sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e pastebin
<krabador> SomewhereIBelong: puoi sovrascrivere dopo aver fatto il backup, se hai mai usato il sistema, dei tuoi dati , la partizione di Ubuntu 13.10
<krabador> Carlin0: certo , sono tutti bravi a seguire articoli a caso nel web
<krabador> NikiPaddy: purtroppo i PPA hanno la caratteristica tipica che ,essendo gestiti da terze parti, se vanno offline si blocca il sistema
<SomewhereIBelong> krabador su ubuntu in pratica non ho nessun file che mi interessa, posso cancellare tutto, quello che mi preme e' non fare casini con i file di windows perche' non ho modo di fare un backup al momento
<Carlin0> NikiPaddy, in futuro evita di aggiungere sorgenti software non ufficiali sopratutto se non sei in grado di gestirle
<krabador> SomewhereIBelong: grub installalo in default sul disco
<NikiPaddy> ah ok allora non installerò cose non ufficiali Carlin0...purtroppo sono nuovo come ho detto e non saprei come comportarmi
<krabador> NikiPaddy: segui documentazione ufficiale
<NikiPaddy> krabador faccio come dici e poi ti mostro il risultato
<Carlin0> !wiki | NikiPaddy
<ubot-it> NikiPaddy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> OK
<SomewhereIBelong> quindi in dev sda?
<SomewhereIBelong> ma mi da l'opzione per il bootloader... e' la stessa cosa?
<krabador> SomewhereIBelong: fa partire la procedura di installazione , scegli "altro" seleziona la partizione di 13.10
<krabador> SomewhereIBelong: che cosa è GRUB?
<SomewhereIBelong> oddio che domanda idiota, scusami un lapsus
<krabador> :D
<SomewhereIBelong> spero di non avere problemi con il bootloader
<SomewhereIBelong> l-ultima volta che l'ho installato si avviava direttamente ubuntu
<SomewhereIBelong> e non riuscivo ad accedere a windows
<NikiPaddy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10709383/  krabador
<NikiPaddy> questo è il risultato
<NikiPaddy> il simbolo si è anche tolto cmq krabador
<krabador> NikiPaddy: bene adesso puoi fare gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SomewhereIBelong> ok allora procedo all-installazione
<SomewhereIBelong> speriamo bene
<SomewhereIBelong> grazie di tutto krabador
<krabador> di niente
<NikiPaddy> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade è per me? krabador
<krabador> si
<krabador> NikiPaddy: quanti pacchetti ha installato quel PPA?
<NikiPaddy> a quanto pare due krabador
<NikiPaddy> li potrei rimuovere cliccando su rimuovi? krabador
<NikiPaddy> ho fatto anche gli aggiornamenti krabador
<krabador> NikiPaddy: se i ppa hanno sostituito qualcosa presente anche nei repositories ufficiali , piuttosto che disinstallarli , vanno prima ripristinati i pacchetti originali
<krabador> e poi rimosso il PPA
<SomewhereIBelong> scusa krabador quando seleziono la partizione Ubuntu 13.10 e clicco su installa mi da questo errore > Non è stato definito alcun file system di root. Correggere questo problema dal menù di partizionamento.
<krabador> se hanno aggiunto pacchetti non presenti nei repo ufficiali  , puoi lasciarli stare li
<krabador> SomewhereIBelong: prima ti ho indicato
<SomewhereIBelong> scusami riavviando ho perso quello che hai detto prima
<NikiPaddy> allora se li lascio li come sono senza toccarli va bene? krabador
<SomewhereIBelong> devo per caso cliccare su change?
<krabador> "seleziona la partizione , clicca su modifica, setta file sistem , setta punto di mount "
<SomewhereIBelong> ext4 journaling
<krabador> file system ext4 con journaling
<krabador> punto di mount /
<krabador> poi vai avanti
<SomewhereIBelong> ok grazie e scusami
<NikiPaddy> non saprei fare quello che mi hai detto tu krabador
<krabador> NikiPaddy: come ti ho detto , se non hanno sostituito niente presente nei repo ufficiali
<krabador> puoi lasciarli
<SomewhereIBelong> fatto questo posso cliccare su installa, giusto?
<NikiPaddy> e come faccio a veder ciò? krabador
<SomewhereIBelong> scusami se ti chiedo passaggio per passaggio ma ho paura di cancellare tutto il file system
<krabador> il file system lo cancellerai infatti
<krabador> della partizione interessata
<krabador> ;)
<SomewhereIBelong> in pratica solo quella in cui ho il punto di mount se ho capito bene
<krabador> NikiPaddy: per cosa hai installato quel PPA?
<SomewhereIBelong> quelle di windows e le altre non saranno intaccate
<krabador> SomewhereIBelong, no , ma io da qui , non posso essere sicuro , se più tardi non smonti l'hd, e lo lanci dalla finestra
<SomewhereIBelong> lol
<NikiPaddy> per la luminosità che non si regolava...ma lo stesso non ha funzionato e poi sono dovuto andare nel kernel a modificare un parametro krabador
<krabador> ;)
<SomewhereIBelong> tutto chiaro, ora installo sul serio
<krabador> NikiPaddy: puoi indicare i pacchetti che hai installato da li?
<NikiPaddy> http://ppa.lauchpad.net/indicator-brightness/ppa/ubuntu utopic main  krabador
<NikiPaddy> e l'altro è anche uguale come digitura solo che ha in più alla fine ( codice sorgente ) krabador
<krabador> NikiPaddy: puoi indicare i pacchetti
<krabador> che hai installato
<krabador> dopo aver aggiunto questi PPA nel sistema?
<NikiPaddy> e dove li vado a vedere?
<krabador> dal comando che hai mandato ?
<NikiPaddy> non saprei cosa vuoi dire...il file .deb che ho usato però ha tale digitura   indicator-brightness_0.4~bzr11~ubuntu14.04.1_all krabador
<krabador> NikiPaddy: "non saprei cosa vuoi dire" ----> per inserire il ppa e installare pacchetti da li hai mandato dei comandi
<krabador> da quelli si può sapere cosa hai fatto di preciso
<NikiPaddy> purtroppo non ho mandato nessun comando da terminale perchè ho scaricato il file .deb e questo, quanto ci ho cliccato  sopra, mi mandava direttamente ad ubuntu software center per scaricare il programma
<NikiPaddy> ecco perchè non saprei dirti quali comandi ho utilizzato...perchè non ne ho utilizzati
<krabador> NikiPaddy: allora non hai scaricato niente dal software center
<krabador> hai installato il pacchetto tramite il software center
<krabador> ma quello che hai scaricato
<krabador> e solo quello
<krabador> che , ti invito a notare , è per 14.04
<krabador> qualora tu avessi 14.10
<krabador> il PPA è https://launchpad.net/~indicator-brightness/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<krabador> e per utopic non c'è .
<NikiPaddy> si infatti quello è per 14.04 e io ho 14.10...ho pensato andasse bene lo stesso
<NikiPaddy> quindi ora che faccio, non lo posso rimuovere?
<krabador> non è un pacchetto che ha un corrispettivo nei repo ufficiali
<krabador> puoi anche lasciarlo
<krabador> ma se vuoi disinstallarlo , sudo apt-get remove --purge indicator-brightness
<NikiPaddy> a sto punto lo disinstallo così me lo tolgo proprio, ottanto la luminosità ora la regolo normalmente con i tasti della tastiera
<NikiPaddy> cmq posso installare openoffice scaricandolo dal sito ufficiale? almeno questo è sicuro?
<NikiPaddy> con libreoffice non tanto mi trovo
<Carlin0> devi prima rimuovere libreoffice se no vanno in conflitto
<NikiPaddy> lo rimuovo dall'ubuntu software center?
<krabador> NikiPaddy: su Ubuntu, su linux , impara ad usare la linea di comando
<NikiPaddy> krabador mi stai consigliando di eliminare libreoffice dalla linea di comando?
<krabador> ti sto consigliando di imparare ad usare la linea di comando , per installare e disinstallare qualsiasi cosa
<krabador> NikiPaddy: "non tanto mi trovo" rispetto a cosa?
<krabador> OpenOffice ha uno sviluppo molto lento
<NikiPaddy> Come interfaccia, non tanto la riesco a gestire rispetto a OpenOffice con cui sono più abituato perchè l'ho usato su window
<NikiPaddy> Per imparare a usare la linea di comando come faccio? ci sono file pdf o cose che mi consigli che posso studiare...mi piacerebbe tanto imparare a usarla krabador
<krabador> !bash
<ubot-it> bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<krabador> !terminale
<ubot-it> Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<NikiPaddy> grazie mille krabador
<krabador> figurati
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-31
<akis24> giorno
<vr46> ciao a tutti
<vr46> ho una domanda sul cront
<vr46> come posso dirgli di fare un reboot dopo 1 ora che è entrata in vigore ora solare e invernale ?
<vr46> nel cron non cè opzione anno ...
<vr46> cè qualcuno ?
<PeppeSR> buongiorno
<PeppeSR> ragazzi c'è modo di stoppare sti cazzo di aggiornamenti?
<PeppeSR> ogni volta mi sballano qualcosa
<cybernova> PeppeSR, gli aggiornamenti non li fa in automatico, alla fine sei sempre tu che dai l'ok per farli
<PeppeSR> ma mi dice sempre importanti
<PeppeSR> poi alla fine me la mettono sempre nel culo
<PeppeSR> mi hanno fatto saltare mysql oggi
<cybernova> PeppeSR, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<PeppeSR> ho lubuntu
<PeppeSR> l ultima versione
<cybernova> PeppeSR, 14.10?
<PeppeSR> si dovrebbe essere quella
<PeppeSR> mi aiuti a disinstallare e re installare mysql?
<cybernova> PeppeSR, per avere più affidabilità è consigliato utilizzare le lts perchè hanno aggiornamenti che riguardano a problemi di sicurezza piuttosto che aggiungere nuove funzionalità
<cybernova> !lamp | PeppeSR
<ubot-it> PeppeSR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql
<cybernova> PeppeSR, per macchine produttive utilizzare sempre le lts che poi si rischiano questi problemi
<vr46> come posso dirgli di fare un reboot dopo 1 ora che è entrata in vigore ora solare e invernale ?
<PeppeSR> poi ho anche l altro problema che crasha sempre firefox
<roccobari90> buongiorno
<PeppeSR> !checkdisk
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'checkdisk'
<PeppeSR> ragazzi sapete come si lancia checkdisk in ubuntu?
<riccardo> ciao a tutti
<riccardo> vorrei sapere se potete darmi informazioni circa vedere skygo su ubuntu
<roccobari> buongiorno
<xubuntu824> buongiorno
<loucho> buongiorno a tutti
<xubuntu824> ho un problema con xubuntu.....non riesco a visualizzare i video in flash poiche la mia cpu è un po datata e non supporta le istruzioni sse2. Ho letto in un forum di scaricare una vecchia versioni di flash, ovvero la 11.1.102.63, ma non riesco a trovarla, avete un link da consigliarmi
<xubuntu824> chi può aiutarmi
<giox> salve
<diker> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema: ho un altro pc (sony vaio) al quale ho installato ubuntu 14.04, da live ho controllato e il gestore dei driver aggiuntivi funzionava correttamente e potevo utilizzare  quindi i driver proprietari per la scheda di rete, ma adesso che ho installato il tutto invece  il gestore dei driver non funziona  proprio, s blocca  p
<diker> er qualsiasi modifica io voglia apportare.. aiuto
<Raulxx83> Ciao ragazzi
<Raulxx83> Ho installato Samba su Xubuntu
<Raulxx83> Ma non mi parte...mi chiede la password ma dopo nulla
<Raulxx83> Cosa può essere
<Raulxx83> Inserire password per attività amministrative
<Raulxx83> Ma poi nulla
<Raulxx83> :-/
<glpiana> ola
<Raulxx83> Aiuti?
<ExPBoy> !samba | Raulxx83
<ubot-it> Raulxx83: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Raulxx83> Qualcuno mi aiuta?
<Raulxx83> Per favore
 * bip Buongiorno!
<raulxx83> buonasera ragazzi ho bisogno di un aiuto,ho installato samba,come mai non mi apre la console?
<glpiana> raulxx83, che console?
<raulxx83> la finestra di configurazione del server samba
<raulxx83> non so se mi sono spiegato
<glpiana> raulxx83, non ho capito. come provi ad aprire sta console?
<raulxx83> ho installato samba
<raulxx83> ora ho l icona nelle applicazioni
<glpiana> e fin qui (che poi samba è installato di default)
<raulxx83> quando clicco mi esce la scehrmata che chiede la password per apportare modifiche
<raulxx83> no
<raulxx83> non era installato di default
<raulxx83> l ho dovuto installare io
<raulxx83> ah scusa....uso xubuntu
<glpiana> raulxx83, samba come servizio c'è di default. magari la sua configurazione grafica non era installata
<glpiana> raulxx83, che pacchetti hai installato?
<raulxx83> ho digitato il comando sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<glpiana> raulxx83, apri un terminale e scrivi: /usr/sbin/system-config-samba
<glpiana> vediamo che ti dice
<raulxx83> come faccio a dirti quello che ce scritto
<glpiana> !paste | raulxx83
<ubot-it> raulxx83: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<raulxx83> ho un altro pc
<raulxx83> eh ma sono su un altro pc
<glpiana> raulxx83, non puoi collegarti col pc in questione?
<raulxx83> non apre la chat
<glpiana> raulxx83, vabbè, intanto dimmi se ti ha aperto il programma oo se ti ha dato solo scritte a terminale
<raulxx83> solo scritte al terminale
<glpiana> raulxx83, riferite al fatto che il programma va avviato sa super user?
<raulxx83> l ultimo messaggio dice runtimeerror you do not have permission to execute *usr/bin/pdbedit
<glpiana> raulxx83, allora scrivi: sudo /usr/sbin/system-config-samba
<raulxx83> ok..ultimo messaggio dice SYSTEMERROR could not open configuration file 8etc8libuser.conf . no such file or directory
<glpiana> raulxx83, quegli "8" sarebbe dei " / " ?
<raulxx83> si si scusa
<glpiana> raulxx83, scrivi: sudo touch /etc/libuser.conf
<glpiana> raulxx83, poi riavvia il programma con: sudo /usr/sbin/system-config-samba
<raulxx83> ok
<raulxx83> sei un mito
<raulxx83> parte finalmente
<glpiana> raulxx83, orachiudilo e prova ad avviarlo da menu
<raulxx83> ok
<raulxx83> si avvia anche da menu
<vr46> ciao
<vr46> cè qualcuno ?
<raulxx83> gipiana posso farti un altra domanda
<raulxx83> per gestire il server da lan VINO ti sempbra buono come applicativo
<glpiana> raulxx83, vuoi gestire il server per via grafica?
<raulxx83> se si potrebbe si
<glpiana> potesse
<glpiana> raulxx83, da che sistema operativo lo vorresti visualizzare?
<raulxx83> anche perche non ci lavoro sempre io e vorrei fosse facile la gestione
<raulxx83> windows
<glpiana> raulxx83, non ho asperienze di sto tipo, ma penso che un qualsiasi client vnc possa andare bene.
<raulxx83> calcola che per il momento servira come server nas
<glpiana> raulxx83, anche se a mio parere per ste cose è meglio usare la linea di comando sotto connessione ssh
<raulxx83> capito.era per semplificare la cosa...
<raulxx83> ma vediamo
<raulxx83> un passo alla volta
<raulxx83> per adesso ti ringrazio davvero tanto
<marghe999> come faccio a sapere che versione ho di ubuntu?
<marghe999> (per scaricare skype)
<clagiugiu> buongiorno
<clagiugiu> ho un quesito da profano da porre
<glpiana> clagiugiu, chiedi
<clagiugiu> vorrei rimpiazzare windows con ubuntu su un portatile con windows 7 di cui non ho piu il cd di istallazione
<clagiugiu> il disco non parte piu perchè si è rovinato un file winexe
<clagiugiu> come posso fare?
<glpiana> clagiugiu, sei sul canale di supporto di ubuntu. non abbiamo aiuti per la salute del tuo cd di installazione di windows
<clagiugiu> infatti vorrei sostituire ubuntu a win7
<glpiana> !installazione | clagiugiu
<ubot-it> clagiugiu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> clagiugiu, ti sconsiglio di eliminare windows del tuo. affianca ubuntu a windows
<clagiugiu> il punto è: posso collegarmi da un altro terminale come fosse una memoria periferica?
<glpiana> clagiugiu, non capisco cosa intendi
<clagiugiu> come posso installare ubuntu a fianco di un windows che non parte?
<clagiugiu> devo intervenire da remoto immagino
<glpiana> clagiugiu, non serve che parta windows per installare ubuntu. leggi la guida
<clagiugiu> abbiate pazienza
<clagiugiu> se carico il programma su una chiave usb e lo collego al portatile si istalla?
<clagiugiu> come avrete capito non sono molto pratico
<glpiana> clagiugiu, se il tuo portatile gestisce il boot da usb partirà quello che c'è sulla chiave. ti consiglio comunque di fare la prova prima di installarlo, visto che la chiavetta te ne darà la possibilità
<glpiana> !usbwin | clagiugiu
<ubot-it> clagiugiu: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<clagiugiu> perfetto
<clagiugiu> grazie mille e buona giornata
<glpiana> anche a te
<shadowwalker> Salve
<Fabrizio_2> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho impostato un PC con 2 schede ethernet e 2 IP differenti. Il PC non si collega più ad internet :( che guardo ?
<cristian_c> Fabrizio_2, con quale delle due?
<Fabrizio_2> cristian_c: ath0 indirizzo 192.168.1.100 ed è la LAN. eth1 192.168.3.100 ed è il router
<cristian_c> Fabrizio_2, ehm
<Fabrizio_2> cristian_c: Se metto la eth1 come dhcp funziona
<cristian_c> Fabrizio_2, stai facendo una cosa non standard
<Fabrizio_2> ecco :)
<cristian_c> Fabrizio_2, spiega esattamente qual è il tuo scopo
<cristian_c> e la tua configurazione di rete
<Fabrizio_2> cristian_c: allora, eth0 connessa alla LAN. eth1 connessa al router. Vorrei usare ubuntu server per far navigare su internet solo gli utenti che voglio usando squid3
<Fabrizio_2> eth0 configurata come 192.168.1.100 come la LAN
<Fabrizio_2> eth1 configurata come 192.168.3.100 come il router
<Fabrizio_2> digitando sudo apt-get update non trova la connessione.
<Fabrizio_2> Se metto eth1 DHCP, si aggiorna correttamente
<cristian_c> Fabrizio_2, hai un modem e un router separati?
<Fabrizio_2> cristian_c: no. modem router tutto uno
<cristian_c> Fabrizio_2, cosa intendi con 'connessa alla lan'?
<cristian_c> quanti apparecchi stai usando?
<Fabrizio_2> cristian_c: intendo collegato ad uno switch al quale sono connessi altri PC. Ho circa 19 IP tra PC e apparecchiature varie
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Fabrizio_2, ok, la connessione dsl va sulla eth1?
<Fabrizio_2> cristian_c: si esatto
<cristian_c> Fabrizio_2, e poi colleghi il router allo switch via ethernet?
<Fabrizio_2> cristian_c: no. Il router è collegato solo alla scheda eth1
<Fabrizio_2> cristian_c: lo switch è collegato sulla eth0
<cristian_c> Fabrizio_2, molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> il pc è un gateway
<cristian_c> per lo switch
<cristian_c> condividi la connessione del pc con lo switch
<cristian_c> e quindi con i pc della lan
<Fabrizio_2> e uso squid per bloccare chi non deve andare su internet
<cristian_c> Fabrizio_2, beh, la prima cosa da fare è vedere se tutto va senza squid
<Fabrizio_2> se la scheda collegata al router è in DHCP va, altrimenti no. Mi sa che devo vedere benetutti i parametri della scheda
<cristian_c> Fabrizio_2, volevi impostare ip statico?
<Fabrizio_2> mi sa che sia meglio per creare le route
<cristian_c> Fabrizio_2, io guarderei il network manager
<cristian_c> connessione ad hoc, ecc...
<krabador> s
<Fabrizio_2> cristian_c: ho solo interfaccia via testo
<cristian_c> !info nm-cli
<ubot-it> Package nm-cli does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> uhm, ho sbagliato con il wifi, lol
<Fabrizio_2> cristian_c: :)
<cristian_c> Fabrizio_2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#Ubuntu_Internet_Gateway_Method_.28iptables.29
<Fabrizio_2> cristian_c: ok. grazie. Ora lo guardo e faccio due prove.
<cristian_c> Fabrizio_2, però guardaci bene
<cristian_c> ho dato solo una rapida occhiata
<Fabrizio_2> cristian_c: ok. ora devo chiudere questo PC. Guardo ed eventualmente mi ricollego domani. Grazie
<Fabio> Ciao a tutti, un aiuto a un principiante, pc pentium tre 600 con 1 giga di ram con montato xp, ho scaricato l'immagine di lubuntu, messo il bios con avvio da cd e l'installazione si blocca sempre quando appaiono le partizioni da selezionare....
<cristian_c> Fabio, beh
<cristian_c> Fabio, provato con l'installazione alternate?
<bip> Ciao Fabio, hai controllato che il cd non è corrotto?
<cristian_c> !alternate
<ubot-it> Il CD Alternate fornisce installazione testuale e supporta più hardware: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/. A partire da Quantal 12.10 il CD Alternate non è più supportato, per una installazione testuale ti consigliamo di usare la versione Server e poi installare il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop
<bip> ciao cristian_c :)
<cristian_c> mmmmmmm
<Fabio> versione server?
<cristian_c> Fabio, il server non ha la grafica
<cristian_c> Fabio, alternate c'è ancora per lubuntu
<cristian_c> è stata rimossa da ubuntu e le altre derivate
<krabador> Fabio, no niente versione server, ma versione alternate ,  i386
<krabador> Fabio, tieni in considerazione eventuali problemi con il controller della scheda e con il disco
<cristian_c> Fabio, poi controlla come ha detto bip, se l'hash dell'iso corrisponde
<Fabio> ci avevo provato, una cosa disattiva la scheda di rete volevo installarlo senza scaricare mirror o altro poi montare la scheda ...
<Fabio> ok allora scarico la versione alternate i 386 di lubuntu poi riprovo, grazie
<RafCC> ragazzi buona sera
<Fabio> la installo su tutto il disco ?
<RafCC> scuste il disturbo, ho configurato una cartella con samba per la condivisione ma windows non la vede
<RafCC> possibili cause?
<krabador> Fabio, quanto è grande il disco ?
<Fabio> 80 giga
<krabador> RafCC, system-config-samba
<krabador> da terminale
<RafCC> krabador fatti,....ho configurato finestra
<RafCC> riavviato anche samba dopo le modifiche
<RafCC> in veita non vedo neanche il pc sulla rete
<krabador> RafCC, aggiungi le cartelle li dentro
<cristian_c> RafCC, come ti colleghi dal client?
<cristian_c> fai un login?
<RafCC> io dal client non cono ancora riuscito a connettermi
<krabador> Fabio, puoi dargli tutto il disco
<Fabio> Ok provvedo poi passo voce grazie :-)
<krabador> Fabio, non è tuo il pc?
<RafCC> ecco ecco la vedo
<RafCC> risolto
<krabador> Fabio, stai facendo l'interprete per il proprietario?
<Fabio> In che senso?
<krabador> "<Fabio> Ok provvedo poi passo voce grazie :-)"
<Fabio> sto cercando di installare il mio primo liinux su un mio vecchio pc...
<krabador> "poi passo voce" --- a chi?
<RafCC> krabador posso farti una domanda?
<krabador> puoi farla al canale
<krabador> ;)
<Fabio> Lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386 va bene?
<RafCC> ce possibilita di far ripartire il server automaticamente senza inserire la password
<Fabio> Vi dico come è andata:-)
<RafCC> mi spiego meglio ho un server dati, manda la corrente....si riavvia....come faccio?
<krabador> Fabio, vai
<krabador> puoi spiegare "manda la corrente....si riavvia....come faccio" ?
<RafCC> va via la corrente..
<RafCC> come porro risolvere questo inconveniente
<krabador> RafCC, con un gruppo di continuità
<krabador> se il server deve restare attivo, è il caso che non si spenga
<krabador> non modificare l'impostazione di accesso
<krabador> cosa molto insicura.
<RafCC> ok...voleva solo essere un ulteriore precauzione.
<RafCC> krabador ultima domanda poi davvero vi lascio in pace
<krabador> RafCC, puoi chidere tutto quello che ti pare
<RafCC> per fare un backup dei file invece che software devo utilizzare?
<krabador> non ci sono domande massime :D
<krabador> RafCC, un backup a scadenza regolare, di determinati file e/o cartelle?
<RafCC> si
<krabador> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem#Backup_Utilities
<Fabio> Ho pensato di prendere invece quello che mi hanno indicato prima,
<RafCC> fantastico
<RafCC> quale mi consiglieresti come facilita d uso?
<Fabio> Una info:  sotto window la scheda di rete del mio pc funziona durante l'installazione ubuntu no da cosa potrebbe dipendere?
<cybernova> Fabio, scheda di rete wireless?
<Fabio> No ethernet
<cybernova> Fabio, hai provato avviare la versione di prova?
<Fabio> si ma rimane disconnesso
<cybernova> Fabio, allora probabilmente mancano i driver
<Fabio> mmm e come posso caricarglieli?
<Fabio> pensavo di installare offline poi settare la scheda si puo?
<cybernova> Fabio, se torni dalla versione di prova qui in canale vediamo che scheda di rete hai e come risolvere
<cybernova> Fabio, si certo che si può
<Fabio> ok ora sto scaricando con windows una distro che mi è stata consigliata ubuntu 12.04.5 dvd i 386
<cybernova> Fabio, come mai la 12.04?
<Fabio> domani riprovo poi se si possono montare i driver in provvisoria.. Ma dove li prendo se sono ofline al momento me li scarico prima in una penna?
<Fabio> pentium 3 600 giga 1 di ram
<krabador> RafCC, deja dup
<Fabio> Come scheda ho una 3com fast etherlink iii isapnp (3c509b generic)
<krabador> Fabio, sempre lubuntu prova
<krabador> non ubuntu
<krabador> anche se la vecchia lts 12.04.5
<krabador> che scade tra poco
<krabador> dura 5 anni
<Fabio> lubuntu ce l'ho gia come distro solo che mi si bloccava cerco i driver della scheda?
<krabador> Fabio, ti sto dicendo
<krabador> che se devi provare la 12.04.5
<krabador> prova sempre lubuntu
<Fabio> Si...
<Fabio> Ok i driver, dicevo li scarico?
<krabador> no, prova a caricarla in live
<krabador> e vedere se la scheda di rete funziona
<Fabio> gia provato prima non va
<krabador> Fabio, sempre in live?
<krabador> dalla 12.04.5 ?
<Fabio> Si nellaversione di prova
<krabador> Fabio, ma prima
<krabador> quale
<krabador> versione
<krabador> di
<krabador> lubuntu
<krabador> hai
<krabador> provato
<krabador> in
<krabador> live?
<Fabio> L'ultima la 14 e qualcosa
<krabador> e allora mi stai prendendo in giro?
<Fabio> No assolutamente forse sono io che non capisco
<Fabio> mi scuso
<krabador> Fabio, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Sagitt> come faccio a vedere nella repo del 14.10 che versione c'è di un pacchetto?
<krabador> prova questa , in live
<krabador> Sagitt, sudo apt-cache showpkg pacchetto
<Sagitt> volevo intendere senza la macchina disponibile
<Sagitt> tipo online?
<Fabio> Momento ora sono in windows devo riavviare
<krabador> Sagitt, si
<Sagitt> come?
<krabador> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/
<Sagitt> grazie
<krabador> http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/allpackages?format=txt.gz
<Fabio> Riavviato sta caricando il cd di boot
<krabador> l'ultimo è pratico, con il ctrl f del browser
<krabador> Fabio, si, ma qui, finquando non precisi di che versione, non aiuti molto ad aiutarti
<Fabio> scelto italiano ora lubuntu senza installarlo ok?
<krabador> si
<krabador> ma
<krabador> come dire...
<krabador> si puo' sapere di quale versione hai fatto il boot, adesso?
<Sagitt> utopic è la 14.10 giusto?
<Fabio> Ho scaricato l'ultima distro ieri poi l'ho avviata appena mi appare te lo dico
<krabador> Fabio, <Fabio> L'ultima la 14 e qualcosa
<Fabio> Un attimino
<Fabio> sta caricandosi
<Fabio> Caricata 14.04.2 lts
<Fabio> Disconected
<krabador> Fabio, apri il terminale
<Fabio> Fatto
<krabador> con ctrl alt t
<krabador> ok
<krabador> scrivi sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> invio
<krabador> possibilmente fa una foto della schermata
<Fabio> Mm per ora non esce nulla
<krabador> Fabio, controlla di aver scritto bene
<Fabio> il terminale è esegui vero?
<krabador> no
<krabador> ctrl alt t
<krabador> ed apri il terminale
<krabador> oppure , menu, accessori
<Fabio> ihai visto
<krabador> questo, è molto simile a windows
<krabador> non dovrebbe essere difficile
<Fabio> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ujsegS9CSoiGFsyAyJDk vista?
<krabador> Fabio, lo vedi che non hai copiato bene?
<krabador> Fabio, controlla
<Fabio> Sudo Ishw -C network
<cristian_c> lshw
<cristian_c> non Ishw
<Fabio> lshv
<krabador> cristian_c, eee no
<krabador> che fai ?
<krabador> controlli al posto suo?
<Fabio> Raga ora mi spiace ma devo proprio andare domani mattina spero di trovare qualcun'altro disponibile come voi grazie
<it-32> sera
<esu> Usai ozono
<esu> Aggiafa
<mimmowingchun> buona sera
<mimmowingchun> a tutti
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, non accetto privato
<mimmowingchun> volevo salutare
<mimmowingchun> tranquillo niente domande :D
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, ok, puoi farlo lo stesso in canale, non c'è nulla di male
<mimmowingchun> ;)
<nick7765> Buona sera ragazzi sono qui per chiedervi una cosa.. è possibile in uno script inserire qualcosa che permetta l'estrazione di un file rar dalla cartella /tmp alla Scrivania? Però il comando deve essere usato su molti computer
<nick7765> alla fine un comando tipo unrar x /home7USERTUO/Scrivania/
<cristian_c> !chat | nick7765
<ubot-it> nick7765: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<merethan> Hi all
<mimmowingchun> cristian ... emm ... mi correggo .. posso chiederti una cosa?
<merethan> Any of you speak English?
<merethan> I'm travelling to Italia in a month or so, figured I could use some advice from the locals :)
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, puoi fare le domande che vuoi in canale
<cristian_c> se di supporto tecnico
<mimmowingchun> sisi
<mimmowingchun> link la foto del terminale?
<cristian_c> merethan, this is the official ubuntu supporto channel
<cristian_c> merethan, if you have technical questions about ubuntu, you are welcome
<merethan> Ya I know, I'm a Linux user too. I seek out my own kind :P
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, di cosa si parla?
<merethan> But no technical questions.
<mimmowingchun> installazione del debian
<merethan> In case the offtopic thing is really a no-go, what IRC channel or other medium could I use to reach a random bunch of Italians?
<cristian_c> merethan, consider, we speak italian in #ubuntu-it and #ubuntu-it-chat
<merethan> I'll take my off-topic stuff to #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> merethan, in the Freenode network you can use /list command to check channels
<cristian_c> merethan, else you can join Azzurra network , an italian network
<cristian_c> merethan, ok
<merethan> tnx cristian_c :)
<cristian_c> !chat | mimmowingchun
<ubot-it> mimmowingchun: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> merethan, np
<mimmowingchun> http://imgur.com/4SLlbIX
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, allora
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, sei entrato da guest in ubuntu
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, per questo non puoi digitare comandi che richiedono privilegi di root
<mimmowingchun> ok..
<mimmowingchun> cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, quale versione di ubuntu?
<mimmowingchun> 14.10 64 bit
<mimmowingchun> l'ho installato su una macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> beh, era meglio 32 bit
<cristian_c> comunque, mimmowingchun in fase d'installazione hai creato l'account utente?
<mimmowingchun> si
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, allora loggati con quello nella schermata di login
<mimmowingchun> da dove scusa
<mimmowingchun> devo cambiare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, dalla schermata di login
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, la schermata di login è quella che compare subito dopo il boot
<mimmowingchun> okokk
<mimmowingchun> visto
<cristian_c> in cui inserisci le tue credenziali, i dati utenti
<cristian_c> *utente
<cristian_c> devi loggarti per poter usare il tuo utente
<mimmowingchun> fatto..
<mimmowingchun> ripeto i passaggi allora..
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, puoi utilizzare il comando
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, solo il primo e il terzo
<mimmowingchun> ;)
<cristian_c> il cd /tmp e il sudo ecc...
<mimmowingchun> perchè il comando paste è disabilitato?
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> non è disabilitato
<mimmowingchun> http://imgur.com/G7Cn2oE
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, terzo comando
<mimmowingchun> ?
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, hai digitato il primo comando
<cristian_c> dovresti digitare il terzo
<mimmowingchun> si
<mimmowingchun> cd / tmp
<cristian_c> questo è il primo
<mimmowingchun> il terzo è il sudo etc..
<cristian_c> esatto
<mimmowingchun> però con il paste.. copio e incollo,, senza ho problemi con la tastiera non so dove si trovano : _
<mimmowingchun> non conosco i tasti giusti dei comandi
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, hai una tastiera americana su ubuntu?
<mimmowingchun> si
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, allora impostala in italiano
<mimmowingchun> ok..
<mimmowingchun> da?.. :( scusa ma non l'ho mai utilizzato
<mimmowingchun> ecco perchè so ben poco
<mimmowingchun> quasi niente
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, setxkbmap it
<cristian_c> nel terminale
<cristian_c> è uno dei metodi
<akis24> sera
<mimmowingchun> okkk
<mimmowingchun> ;)
<mimmowingchun> fato
<mimmowingchun> fatto
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, ora è in italiano?
<mimmowingchun> sisi
<mimmowingchun> il cursore lampeggia e non mi fa digitare nulla nel terminale.. dopo il comando sudo mi chiede password
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, digita la password, allora
<mimmowingchun> ee,, ma non mi fa fare i comandi..ora spengo e riaccendo
<mimmowingchun> vediamo
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, no no
<cristian_c> devi digitare la password
<cristian_c> anche se non la vedi mentre la scrivi
<mimmowingchun> non mi fa digitare nulla
<mimmowingchun> aa....
<mimmowingchun> cioè il cursore resta lampeggiante mentre scrivo?
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, dovresti digitare la password , quando ti viene richiesta
<cristian_c> e dare invio poi
<mimmowingchun> okk
<mimmowingchun> http://imgur.com/aGRZfeX
<mimmowingchun> e fin qui..
<mimmowingchun> ;)
<mimmowingchun> prossimo passo?,,,
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, ok, è andato
<cristian_c> installato
<mimmowingchun> ;)
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, semplicemente, ok, ubuntu
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, ma quello che vorresti fare non è supportato in questo canale
<cristian_c> !chat | mimmowingchun
<ubot-it> mimmowingchun: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mimmowingchun> sono andato
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-01
<akis24> giorno
<Giorgino> Lubuntu 14.04.2 lst devo installare i driver della scheda ethenet intel 82557/8/9/0/1 come posso fare?
<Giorgino> Nessuna idea?
 * bip Buongiorno
<jmsbnz> ciao gente
<jmsbnz> sto cercando di far rilevare una chiavetta TIM a ubuntu 14.04
<jmsbnz> ONDA TM201 il modello
<jmsbnz> non riescoa  muovermi
<krabador> jmsbnz: estrai il file dalla pendrive in una cartella
<jmsbnz> non me la rileva nemmeno come memoria
<jmsbnz> solo con lsusb la vedo
<krabador> jmsbnz: sudo fdisk -l
<jmsbnz> non la vede
<jmsbnz> non ti posto l'output perchè sto lavorando su un altro pc
<jmsbnz> comunque rileva solo le partizione dell'hard disk interno
<krabador> jmsbnz: serve l'output di dmesg | tail , dopo l'inserimento della pendrive in quel sistema
<PeppeSR> buongiorno :) ho un problema con firefox e perenni crash, sapete aiutarmi?
<PeppeSR> solitamente crasha o senza motivo all avvio oppure quando carico qualche pagina con flash pesanti ( a quanto pare)
<jmsbnz> krabador, systemd-udevd 2591: failed to apply ACL on dev/sr0: no such file or directory
<jmsbnz> krabador, non ci pensavo
<jmsbnz> krabador, do una googlata con questo errore, poi se ho bisogno ti rompo le scatole di nuovo
<jmsbnz> krabador, grazie molte per ora
<krabador> PeppeSR: cancella .mozilla , dalla home e prova
<PeppeSR> ma già fatto tempo fa
<PeppeSR> è ricomparso il problema
<PeppeSR> ho pensato ad un disco danneggiato
<PeppeSR> potrebbe esserE?
<krabador> PeppeSR: certo
<krabador> anzi...
<PeppeSR> come potrei controllarE?
<krabador> da live, sudo fsck /dev/sdxx , dove xx corrispondono a lettera e numero della partizione di sistema
<PeppeSR> per forza da live?
<krabador> si.
<Fabiobologna> Ciao a tutti lubuntu 14.04.2 lst non vede la sheda di rete intel 82557 come posso risolvere?
<krabador> Fabiobologna: sudo rmmod e100
<Fabiobologna> Provo
<krabador> Fabiobologna: dmesg | grep -e e100 -e eth ifconfig
<krabador> non sono tentativi , ma comandi di cui devi postare il risultato
<krabador> su pastebin
<krabador> !paste | fabi
<ubot-it> fabi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !paste | Fabiobologna
<ubot-it> Fabiobologna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fabiobologna> sudo mmod e100 da command not found
<Fabiobologna> Posso fare una foto ho l'ipad e sono davanti al terminale
<krabador> !image | Fabiobologna
<ubot-it> Fabiobologna: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Fabiobologna> Non mi riesce di caricare la foto che dati ti interessano?
<krabador> se entri ed esci però fai venire il mal di mare
<krabador> Fabiobologna: tutto il risultato dei 2 comandi di prima
<krabador> che non sono poche righe
<Fabiobologna> Mmmm
<Fabiobologna> Se clicco il tastino invia non me le carica
<Fabiobologna> Ero uscito per scattare la foto
<krabador> Fabiobologna: non ti preoccupare, torna pure quando queste operazioni ti saranno più comode
<Fabiobologna> Cioe?
<krabador> quando potrai inviare le informazioni senza problemi
<krabador> sei stato sul sito imgur?
<Fabiobologna> Ora esco e rientro con un altro broswer che mi fa mandare le foto...
<Fabiobologna> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/oxO7zW1UTPm1NgTEF5II https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/FsTpgecRLmJIoU6zcdM4 https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/2XRjza9S4e8rVWqfYHQF https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/mY2CpwXeQeyGFtAAS7Rr
<Fabiobologna> postato foto...
<krabador> serve vedere cosa hai digitato e come finisce
<Fabiobologna> Ok digitato dmesg la fine la fotografo ora
<Fabiobologna> Un attimo
<Fabiobologna> Non mi funziona piu il caricamento...
<JethroTux> chi mi consiglia un buon server per vpn hosting naturalmente gratuito??
<Fabiobologna> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/p6HcLh7QQrOcdrk4OVK9
<glpiana> ola
<Fuxia> Salve. Ho installato vari software di lettura dvd, ma non ne funziona neanche uno!
<krabador> per leggere dvd originali?
<Fuxia> sì
<davegarath> lol
<krabador> Fuxia, che guide hai seguito?
<Fuxia> In che senso?
<krabador> Fuxia, hai letto da qualche parte che software installare
<krabador> oppure hai fatto di testa tua?
<krabador> Fuxia, dpkg -l | grep sudo libdvdread4
<Fuxia> Li ho presi dal Software center
<krabador> !pastebin | Fuxia
<ubot-it> Fuxia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fuxia> Sto usando midori e non trovo il comando copia incolla
<krabador> !terminale | Fuxia
<ubot-it> Fuxia: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<Fuxia> A dopo!
<Fuxia> Salve,rieccomi
<Fuxia> Non riesco a fare leggere i dvd originali al sistema operativo. Tra l'altro a stento si accorge che c'è inserito un dvd.
<krabador> Fuxia, dpkg -l | grep sudo libdvdread4
<krabador> !terminale | Fuxia
<ubot-it> Fuxia: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<Fuxia> Sì
<Fuxia> Dopo di che ?
<Fuxia> Quindi?
<krabador> !pastebin | Fuxia
<ubot-it> Fuxia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> se non c'è
<krabador> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<krabador> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<krabador> riavvii
<krabador> e magari ti installi un software da cristiani
<krabador> sudo apt-get install vlc
<krabador> enjoy
<Fuxia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10718185/
<Fuxia> vlc non li legge
<Fuxia> non si avvia neanche il software per eseguire i pacchetti debian
<Fuxia> grazie, ma  ...
<Fabiobologna> Driver per intel ethernet 100
<Manaphy91> LIST
<Fabiobologna> Ho lubuntu 14.04.2 lts e devo installare la scheda ethernet
<Fabiobologna> Come procedere?
<krabador> Fabiobologna, hai mandato i 2 comandi che ti sono stati detti ore fa, correttamente?
<Fabiobologna> Si
<Fabiobologna> mando le foto?
<krabador> Fabiobologna, hai mandato foto, prima, dei comandi sbagliati
<Fabiobologna> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/aCppqc2OTzuntkDcMWml
<Fabiobologna> Mm ok li rifaccio allora che comandi rido?
<Fabiobologna> Ifcofig?
<krabador> Fabiobologna, cosa ti sei segnato , quando te li ho mandati?
<krabador> Fabiobologna, sudo rmmod e100
<krabador> dmesg | grep -e e100 -e eth
<krabador> entrambi pastebin
<mimmowingchun> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mimmowingchun> sera a tutti
<Fabiobologna> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/RF88tMaSSeKEIOTJwFXF
<Fabiobologna> fatto
<Fabiobologna> Scusate il tempo occorso ma sto lavorando in negozio
<Fabiobologna> Nel frattempo
<krabador> Fabiobologna, ok che lavori in negozio, ma copia i comandi correttamente al meno
<krabador> Fabiobologna, con il primo anche stamattina hai fatto la stessa cosa
<Fabiobologna> Ok quale ho sbagliato il primo?
<krabador> <krabador> Fabiobologna, sudo rmmod e100
<Fabiobologna> Visto errore lo rifaccio
<Fabiobologna> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/sMnHtTmSbaPDAYBCRD3g
<Fabiobologna> Fatto
<krabador> Fabiobologna, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/e100.conf
<krabador> aggiungi queste 2 linee
<krabador> alias eth0 e100
<krabador> options e100 eeprom_bad_csum_allow=1
<krabador> salvi , chiudi
<Fabiobologna> Fatto gedit... Mi da command not found
<krabador> sudo leafpad /etc/modprobe.d/e100.conf
<krabador> Fabiobologna, una volta fatta quella modifica
<krabador> sudo leafpad /etc/rc.local
<krabador> sopra 'exit=0':    inserisci  questa linea
<krabador> ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:11:22:33:44:55
<Fabiobologna> Sud leafpad file not found
<krabador> Fabiobologna, sveglia
<Fabiobologna> Mando foto
<Fabiobologna> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/qXDmQ2sXRaGgVOEzXNoj
<Fabiobologna> Sono sveglio ma, stordito... :-)
<krabador> stordito != sveglio
<krabador> guarda bene
<krabador> una volta fatte le modifiche ai 2 file, riavvia
<widecurio64> salve a tutti dovrei installare adobe air su kubuntu 14.10, unico problema è che l'installer è in 32 bits
<Fabiobologna> Avevo dimenticato uno spazio.... Scusa
<krabador> Fabiobologna, è solo tempo che tu perdi, se copi male.
<Fabiobologna> Aggiungo al file e100.conf le due righe?
<Fabiobologna> Non copi riscrivo e ho gli occhiali
<widecurio64> cosa mi consigliate?
<Fabiobologna> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/rb6wGxpmRHeeLYqvbzeN
<Fabiobologna> va bene e100.conf?
<krabador> widecurio64, su sistema a 64 puoi installare quello che ti pare
<krabador> 32 o 64
<krabador> purchè in un sistema a 64, hai tutte le dipendenze a 32 richieste dal programma
<widecurio64> le guide che ho trovato mi dicono che devo installare delle librerie... ma quando provo ad installarle mi dice:E: Il pacchetto "ia32-libs" non ha candidati da installare
<widecurio64> No match for libhal-storage.so.1
<widecurio64> No packages to install
<Fabiobologna> Fatto le modifiche riavvio il pc?
<widecurio64> quando avvio l'installer mi scrive questo..
<widecurio64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10719290/
<widecurio64> questo è ciò che mi scrive l'installer!
<krabador> vuol dire che "non hai le librerie richieste dall'installer" c
<krabador> come ti sto segnalando
<widecurio64> e quindi che faccio?
<krabador> verifichi quelle che sono le dipendenze/librerie necessarie
<krabador> widecurio64, da dove hai preso adobe air?
<Fabiobologna> Riavviato il pc ora guardo
<Fabiobologna> Nada non va
<Fabiobologna> Rifaccio la procedura
<widecurio64> scusa ero occupato, sul sito ufficiale
<widecurio64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10719459/
<youneverknow> Fabiobologna, prova in un sistema realmente installato
<krabador> widecurio64, air non è piu' supportata in linux
<widecurio64> lo so ma io vorrei installare la 2.6
<Fabiobologna> Non ho la connessione ce n'e uno installabile non on line?
<krabador> Fabiobologna, quello che mandi in live
<widecurio64> siccome non riesco ad installare quella per windows
<krabador> lo puoi installare con "installa"
<Fabiobologna> mm si blocca
<krabador> widecurio64, https://helpx.adobe.com/air/kb/archived-air-sdk-version.html
<krabador> widecurio64, https://helpx.adobe.com/air/kb/install-32-bit-air-linux.html#main_Install_AIR_1_5_on_64_bit_Ubuntu_7_10__8_04__and_9_04
<krabador> documentazione ufficiale datata
<krabador> Fabiobologna, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/
<krabador> scegli quella che vuoi
<krabador> ma le supportate sono 12.04 14.04 e 14.10
<krabador> troverai i link per le versioni a 32 e 64 bit
<krabador> !usbwin | Fabiobologna
<ubot-it> Fabiobologna: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | Fabiobologna
<ubot-it> Fabiobologna: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !installazione | Fabiobologna
<ubot-it> Fabiobologna: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Fabiobologna> Ok grazie dei consigli provero...
<mikunos> Buona sera a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mb339amichelinok> salve gente
<krabador> !ciao | mb339amichelinok
<ubot-it> mb339amichelinok: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mb339amichelinok> grande problema al boot...     target filesystem doesn-t have required /sbin/init        se mounto l'hd con una live...disco vuoto {ma partizionato}   idee? {al momento sto facendo e2fsck}
<mb339amichelinok> :(
<ciro> sera a tutti
<ciro> dunque non posso più stampare da ubuntu 14.10
<ciro> servizio di stampa non disponibile ubuntu
<ciro> interrogando il terminale con sudo service cups start
<ciro> start: Job is already running: cups
<ciro> vi spiego cosa è successo: poco fà ho acceso il pc, stampato un allegato da tunderbird in b/n e ho chiuso il pc. Alla riaccenzione mi dà qest'errore
<ciro> servizio di stampa non disponibile avviare il servizio su questo computer oppure connettersi ad un 'altro server
<ciro> Stavo seguendo questo link http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3932822
<ciro> dopo aver interrogato il pc sulle funzioni di cups, la risposta è stata che è al lavoro
<ciro> come se tutto andasse bene
<ciro> riscrivo i domandi eseguiti:sudo service cups start
<ciro> la risposta:start: Job is already running: cups
<hallino1> Uè belli :)
<ciro> Ciao
<ciro> allora questo è lo screenshoot della situazione http://imgur.com/T5JdDSD
<ciro> Com'è possibile che alla riaccenzione del pc non carica le stampanti?
<ciro> ciao bip
<Carlin0> ciro, se provi ad aprire il browser all'indirizzo localhost:631 cosa succede ?
<ciro> come devo scrivere precisamente sul browser?
<Carlin0> localhost:631
<Carlin0> prova e dimmi se si apre
<ciro> la pagina web non è disponibile
<Carlin0> cups non è avviato
<ciro> sudo service cups restart?
<Carlin0> senza re ...
<Carlin0> sudo service cups start
<ciro> start: Job is already running: cups
<Carlin0> mi spiace ciro non so aiutarti
<ciro> e se rimuovo e rinstallo cups?
<Carlin0> puoi provare a reinstallarlo anche senza rimuoverlo
<Carlin0> sudo apt-get install --reinstall cups
<ciro> fatto, adesso?
<ciro> Carlin0:non è che devo riavviare il pc per rivederlo in funzione?
<Carlin0> ciro ti ho già detto → <Carlin0> mi spiace ciro non so aiutarti
<ciro> ok, grazie per quello che mi hai potuto consigliare sino ad ora
<hallino1> ciro: prova a chiedere sul sito chiedi.ubuntu-it.org
<Carlin0> preferisco non dire cazzate e farti fare danni se non so , cerca di capire
<ciro> Carlin0: ok
<ciro> hallino1: grazie del consiglio
<ciro> era mancata la rete
<ciro> Carlin0:grazie ancora
<Carlin0> eh però potevi pure dirlo che era in rete
<Carlin0> !veggenti | ciro
<ubot-it> ciro: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<ciro> non era in rete la stampante
<ciro> il pc era uscito da internet
<Carlin0> ahn
<ciro> Carlin0:bellissimo il fatto sui veggenti!!! ;) hihihi
<hallino1> Carlin0: il mitico comando non manca mai ahahah
<ciro> sarebbe un bellissimo topic hihihih
<ciro> giusto per promemori a chi entra
<ciro> cmq mo faccio chiedi a ubuntu, anche se francamente non ricordo i moei dati di acceso
<Carlin0> c'è anche il forum se è per questo, oppure ripassi in altri orari e trovi qualcuno + preparato di me
<ciro> e se lo mett da tut'e due le parti (forum e chiedi)?
<Carlin0> prova ...
<ciro> vbbb
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ciro> mo vado di là, giusto per vedere di che si chatta
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-02
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<nemecek> ragazzi come faccio a non visulaizzare nessuna icona sul desktop, ma intendo proprio nessuna anche nel caso in cui nella cartella desktop siano presenti  alcuni files...
<bhack> vorrei segnalare un bug
<mikunos> qualcuno mi sa dire come mai la mia distro all'avvio è sempre molto lenta ? Beh detto così so già che è difficile aiutarmi. Cosa posso inviare per aiutarvi ad aiutarmi?
<bhack> Sugli asus serie x....se vengono avviati senza batteria la ventola non parte....rischiando di fondere la scheda madre
<Ishu> buondì, ci sei cristian_c ? o krabador ?
<bhack> credo sia colpa di qualche modulo acpi
<cristian_c> Ishu, non funziona così
<cristian_c> bhack, i bug non si segnalano qui
<Ishu> essi non funziona con la versione 14.4
<cristian_c> Ishu, no no, nel senso, che se hai qualcosa da chiedere, la poni al canale
<cristian_c> chi sa/può , risponde
<Ishu> ah ok scusa, pensavo che in questo modo non ricominciavo tutto da capo.
<cristian_c> mikunos, magari fornendo tutti i dettagli del caso
<cristian_c> tutto ciò che ritieni possa essere utile
<cristian_c> Ishu, quando, hai un problema, sintetizzalo in poche righe
<Ishu> dunque l'audio non funziona ancora
<cristian_c> nemecek, in che senso, scusa?
<cristian_c> Ishu, hai scaricato la 14.04.0?
<cristian_c> Ishu, uname -a
<Ishu> ecco si ho provato la versione 14.04, quella che mi ha passato krabador
<Ishu> ma non funziona
<cristian_c> Ishu, uname -a
<bhack> invece credo sia utile segnalarli anche qui...per evitare che utenti fondino le schede :-)
<cristian_c> bhack, se pensi che ci sia un grave bug, segnalalo su launchpad
<Ishu> Linux elisa-EasyNote-MX45 3.16.0-33-lowlatency #44~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Fri Mar 13 11:00:42 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> !launchpad
<ubot-it> http://launchpad.net
<bhack> mmmm...non so il nome del pacchetto responsabile
<cristian_c> bhack, c'è una guida apposita che ti aiuta ad inviduarlo
<bhack> ok ci provo
<cristian_c> poi ci dovrebbero pensare chi gestisce la piattaforma a indirizzarlo in modo corretto, se ci sono inesattezze
<cristian_c> bhack, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoTest/SegnalareBug/IdentificarePacchetti
<bhack> grazie ;-)
<cristian_c> Ishu, non credo proprio tu abbia fatto quanto consigliato
<nemecek> cristian_c: nel senso che io non voglio vedre sul mio sfondo desktop nessuna icona nonostante nella cartella desktop siano presenti alcuni file... non so se mi sono spiegato
<cristian_c> Ishu, sei sicuro di aver installato la 14.04 giusta?
<cristian_c> nemecek, ahhh
<Ishu> si cristian_c ho usato la versione livce
<cristian_c> nemecek, specifica la versione utilizzata
<cristian_c> Ishu, ora non sei in live?
<Ishu> no
<cristian_c> Ishu, avvia una live
<Ishu> faceva lo stesso difetto
<Ishu> sempre indeciso tra l'opzione cuffie o altoparlanti
<cristian_c> Ishu, avvia una live
<nemecek> ubuntu 14.04.2
<cristian_c> nemecek, con unity?
<Ishu> ok allora avvio la versione live, si quella che mi ha passato krobador
<nemecek> sia  mate che unity
<nemecek> momò sto utilizzando mate
<cristian_c> nemecek, mmmmm
<nemecek> ma cristian_c utilizzo entrambi i desktop...
<cristian_c> nemecek, puoi provare con gsettings
<nemecek> cristian_c: presumo che nel momento in cui settiamo il tutto dovrebbe funzionare su entrambe le versioni
<nemecek> spiegami come cristian_c, gentilemente
<cristian_c> nemecek, mmm, non proprio
<cristian_c> son due desktop separati
<cristian_c> va fatto su entrambi, e bisogna vedere se è valido per entrambi lo stesso comando
<nemecek> ok... comunque come dovrei proseguire?
<cristian_c> nemecek, gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons false
<nemecek> da superutente??
<cristian_c> nemecek, prova come ho scritto
<Ishu> scusa cristian_c, ho provato in live questa versione http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<nemecek> fatto ma ancora le icone sono visibili cristian_c, dovrei riavviare il desktop?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Ishu, avvia una live
<cristian_c> e tre
<cristian_c> nemecek, aspetta
<Ishu> a fra poco
<nemecek> ok... I'm waiting cristian_c ;)
<cristian_c> nemecek, gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons
<nemecek> cristian_c: mi da come risposta false
<cristian_c> nemecek, riavvia
<nemecek> ma le icone sono ancora lì
<nemecek> ok cristian_c a frappè
<Ishu> cristian_c > Linux ubuntu 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:08:14 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<nemecek> cristian_c: su unity funziona parzialmente, nel senso che sono scomparse sia le icone che lo sfondo desktop che è stato modificato arbitrariamente
<cristian_c> Ishu, nel frattempo (finché non si risolve), puoi installare la 12.04
<cristian_c> Ishu, inoltre, puoi segnalare il bug su launchpad
<Ishu> !lanchpad
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lanchpad'
<cristian_c> nemecek, lo sfondo desktop?
<nemecek> esatto
<cristian_c> non c'entra
<Ishu> !launchpad
<ubot-it> http://launchpad.net
<cristian_c> Ishu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Ishu> ok grazie. non ho capito molto di cosa devo fare in quella pagina che mi hai linkato, ma avro sicuramente bisogno di tempo. grazie un abbraccio dai paesi di domani.
<nemecek> cristian_c: non dovrei ricercare la voce gsettings analoga per mate?????
<cristian_c> nemecek, prova con dconf, che fa la stessa cosa, ma da gui
<cristian_c> *dconf-editor
<nemecek> ci tento
<Ischio> Salve a tutti... Una domanda: ho scaricato matlab, riesco ad utilizzarlo senza problemi ma ho un problema per avviarlo...Mi spiego: facendo doppio click sull' "icona" di matlab (non è una vera e propria icona come quella presente in winz) si apre il file con gedit... Per poterlo avviare devo trascinare la suddetta icona nel terminale e premere invi
<Ischio> o... la prima volta che premo invia mi apre il gedit, la seconda volta mi fa partire il programma ... Come faccio a farlo partire direttamente??? GRAZIE
<cristian_c> Ischio, consulta la documentazione ufficiale di matlab
<Ischio> cris ma questo mi succede con ogni programma
<Ischio> si apre sempre prima con gedit
<cristian_c> Ischio, su unity?
<Ischio> penso di si... ubuntu ultima versione
<cristian_c> pensi?
<Ischio> eh non so di preciso cosa sia unity
<ExPBoy> :(
<Ischio> non è tipo ciò che la distingue da kubuntu e varie
<cristian_c> !unity | Ischio
<ubot-it> Ischio: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<krabador> Ischio: matlab se installato correttamente lo apri da terminale
<Ischio> kraba infatti da terminale non ho problemi ad avviarlo... chiedevo se fosse possibile aprirlo come un normale programma facendo doppio click sull'icona
<krabador> vedi cosa compare cercandolo nella dash, cliccando sull'icona in alto a sinistra
<krabador> scrivendo il suo nome
<Ischio> la cartella d'installazione e il file gedit di matlab che incollo sul terminale per avviarlo
<krabador> "normale programma" , in base a come s'è installato , puoi richiamare dal terminale tranquillamente il suo nome , oppure devi andare nella sua cartella e lanciarlo da li
<nemecek> cristian_c: ci sono riuscito
<cristian_c> nemecek, e come?
<cristian_c> con dconf-editor?
<nemecek> da dconf editor ho settato mate.desktop.background e ho psuntato la voce show-desktop-icons
<nemecek> mate funziona
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ottimo
<nemecek> tra poco mi appliccherò su unity
<cristian_c> nemecek, hai detto che funzava
<nemecek> si ma non potevo modificare lo sfondo desktop
<cristian_c> ah, no?
<nemecek> cristian_c: c'è la possibilità di ripristinare lo/a shell di login di unity??? da quando ho installato mate utilizza quello di mate
<nemecek> credo che sia collegato a questo...
<cristian_c> nemecek, ma non usano entrambe lightdm?
<Ischio> un'altra domanda: come posso rendere libera la disposizione delle cartelle sulla scrivania?? Attualmente stanno per colonne e righe troppo vicine e non si leggono i nomi
<cristian_c> Ischio, posta una schermata che illustra il problema
<cristian_c> !image | Ischio
<ubot-it> Ischio: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Ischio> ok trovato scusatemi
<cristian_c> lol
<nemecek> no cristian_c
<nemecek> la/o shell di login di mate è diversa
<cristian_c> nemecek, e cosa usa?
<nemecek> non so come diamine si chiami
<nemecek> come faccio a saperlo cristian_c???
<cristian_c> nemecek, digita: dpkg -l | grep dm
<cristian_c> nemecek, incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | nemecek
<ubot-it> nemecek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nemecek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10723016/ cristian_c
<Ishu> scusate sono testardo: ho installato il kernel 3.5. che ha prodotto come risultato il funzionamento della scheda audio. Linux elisa-EasyNote-MX45 3.5.0-030500-generic #201207211835 SMP Sat Jul 21 22:43:08 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> Ishu, non hai le instabilità?
<cristian_c> di sistema
<Ishu> con il 3.2 accadeva
<Ishu> con il 3.5 sembra di no
<cristian_c> 3.5 risolve tutto?
<cristian_c> sia audio che resto?
<Ishu> pare di si
<cristian_c> usa quello
<Ishu> ok ora mi rimane solo da sistemare l'avvio con il grub. ho i sottomenù nel grub quindi devo stare attento a cosa metto nei valori
<Ishu> altrimenti mi parte la recovery mode
<Ishu> cristian_c puoi perfavore seguirmi in questa procedura?
<cristian_c> ii  ubuntu-mate-lightdm-theme                             0.3.8~trusty1                                       all          Ubuntu MATE LightDM theme
<cristian_c> è soltanto un tema
<nemecek> come facciamo a modificarlo
<cristian_c> nemecek, tra l'altro il pacco non è neanche presente nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<nemecek> cristian_c: a quale pacchetto ti riferisci?
<cristian_c> ii  ubuntu-mate-lightdm-theme                             0.3.8~trusty1                                       all          Ubuntu MATE LightDM theme
<cristian_c> nemecek, qui non è supportato l'utilizzo di ppa non sicuri
<cristian_c> se danno problemi, l'utente se li tiene
<krabador> nemecek: tra meno di un mese puoi installare ubuntu-mate 15.04 , derivata ufficiale
<Ishu> aiuto. ho bisogno di capire cosa devo fare con i kernel lowlatency, li tengo? li tolgo? eppoi non capisco come sistemare il grub con i sottomenù
<nemecek> capisco krabador ma non ci sarebbe la maniera a ovviare al mio problema senza dover attendere l'avanzamento di sistema?
<Ishu> ho capito vi sono simpatico e non volete aiutarmi perchè mi volete tenere qui?
<krabador> nemecek: problema che sarebbe?
<nemecek> non riesco ad intervenire sul desktop di unity, rimane fisso quello della shell di login che è poi quello di mate...
<Ishu> mi basta anche solo un piccolo cenno, provo con il Grub Customizer che dite?
<Ishu> mi state praticando mobbing?
<jester-> Ishu: ???
<Ishu> essi ma sto cercando di risolvere un problema da una settimana
<Ishu> vi chiedo aiuto seguo i consigli faccio tremila prove che non portano a nessun risultato. se nn facevo di capo mio rimanevo ancora a 0
<jester-> Ishu: qui ognuno assite per quello che sa e se ha tempo, se non hai risposte significa che la gente o non conosce l'argomento o vista l'ora è andata pure a prnzo, o ci ha preso per un call center
<jester-> Ishu: e lo fa a gratis
<b00k3r> giorno
<Ishu> perfavore non trovo la pagina che spiega i sottomenu del grub. la potete linkate?
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> Ishu, la trovi dalla generale
<b00k3r> lol
<b00k3r> manco a di grazie
<krabador> b00k3r: da quando hai salutato , si sentono insicuri
<b00k3r> krabador: la prossima volta grido di più
<krabador> b00k3r The Evil
<krabador> è questo quello che credono
<b00k3r> The b00k3r
<b00k3r> krabador: così mi sottovaluti
<b00k3r> io sono la massima entità
<b00k3r> the evil è come paragonarmi ai re caio dell'nord ovest sud ed est
<glpiana> ola
<Raulxx83> salve ragazzi
<Raulxx83> una domanda ...come faccio ad ablilitare l accesso ad xubuntu da windows tramite vnc?
<glpiana> !vnc
<ubot-it> Configurazione desktop remoto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vnc
<Raulxx83> grazie
<Raulxx83> io ho vino installato ed ho usato questa guida
<Raulxx83> http://confoundedtech.blogspot.be/2014/07/enable-xubuntu-remote-desktop-access.html
<matteo_> salve a tutti mi è scomparsa l'icona della connessione ubuntu 14.04..  come faccio a rimetterla?
<bip> bip!
<matteo_> ubot-it: jpeg
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'jpeg'
<jester-> bip: /ns info bip
<bip> jester-, ?
<lu015> salve a tutti
<lu015> stamattina ubuntu mi ha chiesto di passare a 15.04 che faccio lo faccio
<krabador> lu015, non farlo ancora, se lo ha fatto vuol dire che nel tuo sistema sono abilitati i passaggi di versione anche per quelle in sviluppo
<krabador> 15.04 non è ancora stabile
<lu015> si ma cosa cambia di fatto
<matteo_> scusate è questo il canale di supporto a ubuntu in italiano?
<krabador> certo
<matteo_>  mi è scomparsa l'icona della connessione wifi.. qualcuno sa come rimetterla?
<matteo_> son qui.. qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<krabador> matteo_, quale ubuntu ?
<matteo_> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<matteo_> praticamente mi è scomparsa l'icona di rete
<matteo_> krabador, ho seguito molte guide sul web ma non sono servite a nulla
<krabador> matteo_, cat /etc/xdg/autostart/nm-applet.desktop
<krabador> !pastebin | matteo_
<ubot-it> matteo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matteo_> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10725206/
<matteo_> krabador, hai dato un'occhiata?
<matteo> qualcuno sa come far ricomparire l'icona di connessione?
<matteo> perché non risponde nessuno? sono nel posto sbagliato?
<Guest81023> qualcuno sa come far ricomparire l'icona di connessione?
<Guest81023> perché non risponde nessuno? sono nel posto sbagliato?
<krabador> Guest81023, prova sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<Guest81023> krabador, prima ti ho linkato l'output non mi hai più risposto
<krabador> Guest81023, successivamente  sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager start
<krabador> vediamo che dice il terminale
<Guest81023> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10725562/
<krabador> Guest81023, guarda bene i comandi
<Guest81023> krabador, ??
<krabador> guarda i comandi suggeriti, e quello che hai scritto tu
<Guest81023> krabador, stessa cosa http://paste.ubuntu.com/10725576/
<krabador> ok dbus-launch nm-applet
<krabador> sempre da terminale
<Guest81023> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10725610/
<krabador> Guest81023, allora sudo apt-get install --reinstall indicator-applet-complete
<krabador> riavvia, prova , torna qui
<Guest81023> basta riavviare la sessione?
<Guest81023> oppure il pc?
<Guest26250> krabador, fatto... niente non funziona
<Guest26250> krabador, ci sei?
<akis24> sera
<krabador> Guest26250, sudo mv /home/utente/.config /home/utente/.config_old
<krabador> Guest26250, dove utente deve essere il tuo nome utente
<Guest26250> posto l'output?
<krabador> se va a buon fine, non lo da
<matteo_> krabador, non funziona
<matteo_> non mi carica nemmeno drop box
<matteo_> krabador, cosa faccio?
<matteo_> krabador, ci sei?
<akis24> matteo_:  magari krabador  si è allontanato dal  pc..   comunque credo tu debba riavviare il pc per vedere se ha effetto il comando che ti ha dato
<matteo_> ho riavviato ma niente
<matteo_> akis24, sai come ricreare un'area di notifica? ho ubuntu 14.04lts
<akis24> matteo_:  non capisco bene che vuoi fare ..
<matteo_> akis24, volevo provare a ricreare l'area di notifica e reinserire manualmente il tutto
<matteo_> akis24, perché oltre all'icona di rete mi son scomparse anche le altre
<akis24> matteo_: meglio se aspetti krabador nonsaprei aiutarti
<matteo_> akis24, non sai come si crea un'area di notifica?
<akis24> no matteo_
<matteo_> sto leggendo molte guide.. non funziona nessuna
<matteo_> non è possibile che devo formattare il pc..
<radu> ciao
<radu> ho dei problemi.
<radu> sono nuovo su ubuntu
<Guest14647> ho bisogno di aiuto
<akis24> Guest14647: magari esponilo e se qualcuno sa' ti risponde
<Guest14647> ok
<Guest14647> allora..in tanto partiamo che mi sono stancato di windows e ho installato ubuntu...però ho incontrato il problema del monitor..non individua il mio monitor è non c'è la risoluzione giusta..scheda grafica è una nvidia gt740 2gb 128bit monitor è un asus vw221d
<Guest14647> ho cercato sui forum ma niente non ho trovato
<Guest14647> è già 3-o giorno che ci provo ma non riesco a risolvere questo problema
<krabador> Guest14647, che ubuntu hai installato?
<Guest14647> eh..non lo so ..come faccio a vedere-?
<Guest14647> 12.04 lts
<Guest14647> trovato
<Guest14647> ho provato a reinstallare però non è questo il problema
<krabador> la 12.04 sicuramente non ti mette a disposizione , tranne il driver opensource, un driver nvidia che supporti la tua scheda
<krabador> Guest14647, ma , 12.04 o 14.04?
<Guest14647> non ho capito nulla di quello che hai detto.. cosa significa ? non va bene la versione? non va bene il pc?
<krabador> la 12.04 è del 2014
<krabador> *2012
<krabador> antecedente all'uscita della tua scheda
<Guest14647> quindi?
<krabador> con un pc e quella scheda, come mai ti sei buttato sulla 12.04 ?
<Guest14647> questa era quella sul sito da scaricare
<krabador> sul sito parlano di 14.04 e 14.10
<krabador> non di 12.04
<krabador> dove l'hai scaricata?
<Guest14647> sul sito ubuntu..
<Guest14647> un pò di tempo fa
<krabador> Guest14647, apri un terminale
<krabador> Guest14647, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<gianpaolo> programma per mettere la iso di ubuntu su cd?
<krabador> !usbwin | gianpaolo
<ubot-it> gianpaolo: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<gianpaolo> tenk you
<Guest14647> dopo che si scarica tutto devo scrivere questo :lsb_release -a | pastebinit ?
<krabador> gianpaolo, "grazie" p meglio
<krabador> Guest14647, si
<krabador> Guest14647, successivamente sudo lshw | pastebinit
<gianpaolo> ma va bene anche per cd^?
<krabador> Guest14647, entrambi i comandi restituiranno dei link che ti incolli qui
<krabador> !iso | gianpaolo
<ubot-it> gianpaolo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> questo per i dvd
<gianpaolo> io ho un cd-r
<krabador> gianpaolo, solo lubuntu ci entra
<Guest14647> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10725909/
<Guest14647> fatto
<Guest14647> dopo che devo fare
<gianpaolo> ah va bene...
<krabador> Guest14647, il primo
<krabador> Guest14647, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<Guest14647> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10725906/
<krabador> Guest14647, dpkg -l | grep nvidia > res
<krabador> Guest14647, cat res | pastebinit
<Guest14647> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10725925/
<Guest14647> e dopo?
<krabador> Guest14647, allora, xrandr | pastebinit
<Guest14647> c'è qualcuno?
<Guest14647> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10725956/
<krabador> Guest14647, oh, spetta , non è un call center, non ci sono risposte 0 latenza
<gianpaolo> cavolo sono 703M e nel cd ho solo ne ho solo 700 andar bene?
<Guest14647> cosa significa 0 lantenza
<krabador> gianpaolo, dove devi installare ?
<gianpaolo> è un compact disk
<gianpaolo> disc
<krabador> gianpaolo, ok, ed una volta fatto, ci giochi a freesbie, oppure lo installi da qualche parte?
<gianpaolo> ahahah lo installo che dici
<gianpaolo> definisci "dove"
<Guest14647> mi aiuta qualcuno? ho non ci sono speranze?
<krabador> gianpaolo, sei tu, che devi definire "dove"
<gianpaolo> el computer
<akis24> Guest14647: ti è stato detto di avere pazienza. ..
<Guest14647> ah
<Guest14647> ok
<gianpaolo> Wxp
<krabador> gianpaolo, elenca le caratteristiche, per favore , con modelli precisi e non approssimativi, indicando marchio e modello di processore, scheda video, quantitativo di ram isntallata
<gianpaolo> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor
<Guest14647> e se invece scarico l'ultima versione esposta sul sito..risolve il problema oppure no?
<gianpaolo> 2.20 GHz e 1,0 Gb di RAM
<gianpaolo> una belva in pratica
<akis24> gianpaolo:  mettici lubuntu o xubuntu su quel pc al massimo
<akis24> Guest14647: come hai installato i driver nvidia ?
<Guest14647> su driver aggiuntivi mi è venuto fuori
<krabador> Guest14647, allora, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-304 && sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-331
<krabador> Guest14647, riavvia
<gianpaolo> oi
<Guest14647> dopo come faccio a rientrare sulla chat?
<gianpaolo> ho i cd che ha 700MB liberi e lubuntu ne ha 703... va bene lo stesso?
<gianpaolo> Poi che proramma utilizzo per mettere l'intaller sul cd in modo che poi lo posa intallare
<akis24> gianpaolo: al massimo il programma di masterizzazione dovrebbe avvisarti che lo spazio sul disco è insufficiente
<akis24> gianpaolo: masterizzando il file.iso che hai scaricato avrai tutto
<gianpaolo> come lo masterizzo?
<akis24> [21:18:51] <@ubot-it> gianpaolo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<akis24> gianpaolo:  leggere e attuare ..
<gianpaolo> troppo complicato da fare senza mouse
<gianpaolo> vb grazie lo stesso
<akis24> prego
<zanzarazen> ciao a tutti
<zanzarazen> per sbaglio ho spinto qualche tasto, non so quale, e le icone del desktop si soo ingigantite, come faccio a rimettere dimensioni standard? grazie
<akis24> zanzarazen: versione di ubuntu ?
<lu15> salve e buon giorno a tutti
<lu15> ho problemi con 14.10
<lu15> che faccio torno a 14.04
<lu15> e poi mi e arrivato ubuntu phone ma e proprio una ciofeca
<lu15> pensavo meglio da un cell di 169 euro
<lu15> a 129 ce un honor c che e meglio
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-03
<sperm> salve a tutti
<sperm> problemi con ventola su ubuntu 14.04
<Fabrizio_2> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho un problema con le IPtables in un PC con 2 schede ethernet. Chi mi può aiutare?
<glpiana> ola
<Fabrizio_2> giorno glpiana
<glpiana> ciao Fabrizio_2
<Fabrizio_2> glpiana:  Ho un problema con le IPtables in un PC con 2 schede ethernet. Puoi mica aiutarmi?
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, non saprei, non ho mai configurato due schede ethernet e non smanetto con i firewall. prova comunque a esporre il problema
<Fabrizio_2> glpiana: Allora, eth0 configurata per la LAN 192.168.1.25
<Fabrizio_2> glpiana: eth1 configurata per il router in DHCP e ha indirizzo 192.168.3.3
<Fabrizio_2> tutte le volte cha da un PC collegato sulla eth0 provo a collegarmi ad un sito tramite un browser, mi si apre la home del server web del PC che dovrebbe fare da gateway.
<Fabrizio_2> glpiana: Sicuramente ho sbgliato qualche reindirizzamento :)
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, non ci provo neanche :D
<Fabrizio_2> glpiana: :D ok Grazie comunque.
<Fabrizio_2> glpiana: ci ho provato :)
<Fabiobologna> Come da consigli ho scaricato lubuntu 12.04 masterizzato con deepburner e provato l'installazione, funziona tutto fino alla fine poi pero si chiude e rimane il cursore che gira senza accada nulla, al riavvio appare xp e vedo che il disco è stato correttamente parzializzato...
<glpiana> Fabiobologna, che versione di windows?
<Fabiobologna> Provo l'installazione diretta masterizzando l'intero disco?
<glpiana> Fabiobologna, che versione di windows?
<Fabiobologna> Xp su pentium tre 600 e 1 giga di ram
<glpiana> Fabiobologna, quanti dischi hai nel pc (intendo fisicamente)
<Fabiobologna> Uno da 80 giga e una penna da 4
<glpiana> Fabiobologna, durante l'installazione sei andato a modificare la posizione di grub?
<Fabiobologna> Cioe? Non capisco
<glpiana> Fabiobologna, ok, nulla. L'installazione arriva alla fine e ti dice che è conclusa?
<Fabiobologna> No chiude la finestra e mi torna alla schermata di prova da cui ero partito al riavvio si avvia xp
<Fabiobologna> Pensavo di installare senza passare dalla versione di prova sarebbe meglio?
<glpiana> Fabiobologna, si riavvia xp perchè l'installazione non è terminata
<glpiana> Fabiobologna, quando installi il pc è collegato alla rete?
<Fabiobologna> Immaginavo calcola che aveva chiuso la finestra ieri sera io l'ho controllato stamane...
<Fabiobologna> no non riconosce la scheda ethernet
<Fabiobologna> In xp è connesso...
<glpiana> Fabiobologna, strano che non riconosca la scheda ethernet. non dovrebbero dare nessun problema le schede ethernet. perchè invece della 12.04 non provi la 14.04?
<Fabiobologna> Gia provato anche quella pensavo che non flaggando le opzioni di scaricamento potessi settarla una volta istallato il so
<glpiana> Fabiobologna, con la 14.04 che problemi incontri?
<Fabiobologna> non riconosce la scheda ethernet
<Fabiobologna> Poi si blocca
<Fabiobologna> la 12.04 va meglio
<Fabiobologna> Provo a reistallare ...
<glaget> buongiorno a tutti
<Fabiobologna> Buondì
<glaget> è la prima volta che uso questo canale e sto provando per vedere come funziona
<Fabiobologna> Io invece e la prima volta che cerco di usare linux..
<glpiana> Fabiobologna, se ancora l'installazione non va a buon fine, controlla l'md5 sum della iso che hai masterizzato
<glpiana> !md5 | Fabiobologna
<ubot-it> Fabiobologna: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<glpiana> Fabiobologna, in ogni caso il fatto che la ethernet non vada mi spinge a consigliarti di provare altro
<glaget> Linux/ubuntu funziona benissimo però a volte bisogna sapere smanettare un po'
<glpiana> glaget, leggi il topic del canale per cortesia
<Fabiobologna> Come controllo se la distro è corretta?
<glaget> chiedo scusa. arrivederci
<ExPBoy> ciao
<glpiana> Fabiobologna, ti ho indicato la guida a md5sum
<Fabiobologna> Ok ora guardo
<Fabiobologna> Intanto sono arrivato al calcolo dei file da non copiare
<Guest78864> salve a tutti da un po' di tempo mi è scomparsa l'icona della connessione wifi.. ho seguito molte guide ma non riesco a rimetterla.. qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<glpiana> Guest78864, vediamo anzitutto che scheda è. è interna o è usb?
<Guest78864> glpiana, allora è interna.. il sistema è ubuntu 14.04 lts
<glpiana> Guest78864, in un terminale scrivi: lspci | grep -i network                     e copia qui la riga che esce
<Guest78864> glpiana, 02:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<glpiana> Guest78864, ora scrivi: lsmod                  e copia l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Guest78864
<ubot-it> Guest78864: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest78864> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10728898/
<glpiana> Guest78864, fai lo stesso con: rfkill list
<Guest78864> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10728909/
<glpiana> Guest78864, sudo iwlist scan
<Guest78864> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10728929/
<glpiana> Guest78864, allora, la tua scheda wifi sta funzionando e vede le reti wifi che ti stanno intorno, quindi non c'è alcun porblema di driver o di hardware
<glpiana> Guest78864, però tu dici che ti è scomparsa l'icona della connessione. puoi spiegarmi meglio, indicandomi anche che interfaccia grafica utilizzi?
<Guest78864> glpiana, scusa non ti seguo spiegati meglio
<glpiana> Guest78864, ti sto chiedendo quale gestore grafico del pc stai usando: lxde, unity, kde....
<Guest78864> glpiana, si scusa unity
<glpiana> Guest78864, e oltre alla icona della connessione della wifi è sparito altro?
<Guest78864> glpiana, era scomparito anche l'icona di dropbox.. che poi è ricomparsa all'improvviso
<glpiana> Guest78864, puoi prendere una schermata dell'angolo destro alto del tuo schermo? così vedoc osa c'è e cerco di immaginare quale sia il pezzo mancante
<glpiana> !image | Guest78864
<ubot-it> Guest78864: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest78864> glpiana, ecco qui http://www.mediafire.com/view/kol4lzjh44opjtz/desktop.jpg#
<glpiana> Guest78864, sembra ti manchi proprio solo l'icona della rete
<Guest78864> glpiana, già quello che avevo detto dall'inizio
<LostInMyHead> giorno
<Guest78864> glpiana, la connessione funziona.. l'icona non so come è fatta a scomparire
<glpiana> Guest78864, scrivi: ps aux | grep nm-applet
<Guest78864> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10729050/
<glpiana> Guest78864, scrivi: nm-applet        e vediamo se compare
<glpiana> torno tra 5 minuti
<Guest78864> glpiana, ok ti aspetto qui
<glpiana> Guest78864, dando nm-applet è successo qualcosa?
<Guest78864> glpiana, da terminale?
<glpiana> sì
<Guest78864> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10729102/
<glpiana> Guest78864, root?
<Guest78864> si da root
<Guest78864> guarda bene
<glpiana> Guest78864, appunto, perchè da root? fallo da utente normale
<Guest78864> glpiana, ok scusami
<Guest78864> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10729128/
<glpiana> Guest78864, fai sta prova, chiudi la sessione e apri una sessione guest. vedi se lì l'icona della rete appare
<Guest78864> glpiana, ok arrivo
<matteo_> glpiana, allora ascolta questa è bella
<matteo_> nella sessione ospite l'icona non compare lo stesso
<matteo_> ma nella schermata del cambio di sessioni (cioè dove scegli l'utente) c'è...
<glpiana> matteo_, torna al tuo utente normale
<matteo_> glpiana, si adesso mi sono loggato come matteo
<matteo_> come prima...
<glpiana> matteo_, oki, nel terminale scrivi: dpkg -l | grep indicator-applet-complete
<matteo_> glpiana, sudo?
<glpiana> senza sudo
<matteo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10729173/
<glpiana> matteo_, prova a scrivere: bus-launch nm-applet
<matteo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10729180/
<glpiana> matteo_, ho perso una d per strada: dbus-launch nm-applet
<matteo_> ok
<matteo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10729183/
<glpiana> matteo_, e ancora non appare?
<matteo_> glpiana, assolutamente no
<matteo_> glpiana, ascolta
<matteo_> se provo a ricreare l'area di notifica?
<matteo_> .. ma non so come si fa..
<glpiana> matteo_, no, proviamo a fare così: sudo apt-get install --reinstall indicator-applet-complete
<glpiana> matteo_, quando termina, riavvia e vediamo se compare
<matteo_> ok procedo
<matteo_> ok
<matteo_> riavvio
<akis24> giorno
<matteo_> glpiana, niente
<glpiana> matteo_, hai idea in seguito a cosa è sparita sta icona?
<matteo_> glpiana, assolutamente no.. un giorno all'improvviso
<matteo_> glpiana, ma ricreando l'area di notifica?
<glpiana> matteo_, boh, puoi provare se ancora funziona la modifica della barra con ALT+tasto destro del mouse
<matteo_> glpiana, non ho capito
<glpiana> matteo_, tenendo premuto il tasto ALT della tastiera, clicca col tasto destro sulla barra in alto. una volta dava la possibilità di modificare qualcosa... almeno su gnome fallback lo faceva
<glpiana> matteo_, altro non so dirti perchè non uso unity. potresti vedere se trovi qualcosa in dconf-editor
<matteo_> glpiana, con alt non funziona
<glpiana> immaginavo
<matteo_> che mi dici di dconf.editor?
<GreenRabbit> matteo_: prova a resettare unity
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, come??
<GreenRabbit> da terminale dai unity --reset-icons
<GreenRabbit> e prova a resettare anche compiz
<GreenRabbit> da terminale dai dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, glpiana  niente.. la cosa strana è che nella schermata di avvio l'icona c'è. poi scompare appena carica il desktop
<GreenRabbit> e prova a resettare anche compiz
<GreenRabbit> da terminale dai dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<matteo_> provo
<GreenRabbit> poi fai un ber reboot
<GreenRabbit> :)
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, glpiana niente non compare
<matteo_> deve pur esserci un modo per ricreare la barra di notifica
<GreenRabbit> matteo_: dai setsid unity
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, niente
<matteo_> magari installo gnome?
<GreenRabbit> matteo_: è strano
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, gia
<GreenRabbit> hai resettato completamente unity
<GreenRabbit> mmmmhhh
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, dicevo prima con glpiana  non si può ricreare l'area di notifica?
<GreenRabbit> per caso hai installato quanlche applet particolare?
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, non ricordo
<matteo_> ma non credo
<GreenRabbit> matteo_: l'unico modo per resettare copletamente è crearti un nuovo utente ma se hai già provato con glpiana l'utente guest non credo che funzioni
<ExPBoy> sa di sistema sminchiato
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, ho solo effettuato l'accesso da guest
<glpiana> controlliamo quali indicator sono installati?
<GreenRabbit> significa che viene caricato qualcosa nellarea dei notifica che oscura le altre applet
<matteo_> glpiana, dimmi tutto
<glpiana> matteo_, dpkg -l | grep indicator
<matteo_> sudo?
<GreenRabbit> no matteo_
<glpiana> niente sudo
<matteo_> ok
<matteo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10729281/
<glpiana> matteo_, sudo apt-get install indicator-network
<matteo_> sta installando
<matteo_> 95 mb
<glpiana> apperol
<ExPBoy> mha
<matteo_> glpiana, ok installato.. riavvio?
<glpiana> matteo_, magari basta chiudere la sessione, ma riavvia comunque
<matteo_> ok arrivo
<matteo_> glpiana, niente non compare
<glpiana> matteo_, scrivi: sudo apt-get install indicator-applet
<matteo_> glpiana, riavvio?
<glpiana> matteo_, aspetta. clicca in alto a destra sull'ultima icona e dal menu vai su applicazioni d'avvio
<matteo_> glpiana, applicazioni di avvio non c'è lo carico dalla dash
<glpiana> ok
<matteo_> glpiana, ci sono dimmi
<glpiana> matteo_, puoi prendere una schermata di quella finestra?
<matteo_> glpiana, certo
<matteo_> glpiana, http://www.mediafire.com/view/pepd9avx7p8bsuv/avvio.jpg#
<glpiana> matteo_, clicca sull'ultima voce (senza togliere la psunta, e poi su modifica. dimmi che ti permette di fare
<matteo_> glpiana, appare una finestrella con nome comando commento
<glpiana> nulla allora. chiudi tutto e riavvia
<GreenRabbit> matteo_: da terminale se dai indicator-applet ti compare
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, cosa?
<GreenRabbit> la barra di notifica
<GreenRabbit> ti da qualche errore nel terminale?
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, non ti seguo
<matteo_> glpiana, ok riavvio
<glpiana> riavvio anche io
<matteo_> glpiana, ho riavviato ma stessa cosa
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, cosa dicevi?
<GreenRabbit> matteo_: da terminale se dai indicator-applet mi dici se ti compaiono errori nel terminale
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, come devo scrivere??
<GreenRabbit> indicator-applet
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, comando non trovato
<GreenRabbit> indicator-network
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, stessa cosa
<matteo_> comando non trovato
<GreenRabbit> matteo_, ridai dpkg -l | grep indicator e riposta il paste
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10729392/
<GreenRabbit> matteo_: puoi riandare su quella schermata che hai salvato prima è aprire l'ultima voce leggendo il comando che esegue
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, certo
<GreenRabbit> matteo_: l'ultima voce è indicator Application
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, ecco qui: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-application/indicator-application-service
<GreenRabbit> ok
<GreenRabbit> matteo_: allora il comando da dare dal terminale è indicator-application-service
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, ok arrivo
<matteo_> non mi da nulla
<matteo_> dimmi esattamente cosa devo scrivere
<GreenRabbit> ok non da errori
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, non ti sto seguendo
<GreenRabbit> matteo_: ti dice che non c'è oppure dai il comando e non esce niente?
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, do il comando e non esce niente
<GreenRabbit> ok matteo_ questo significa che il programma parte e non ci sono errori
<GreenRabbit> per uscire dal comando premi ctrl+x
<matteo_> ctrl + x?
<matteo_> è gia uscito
<GreenRabbit> ok
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, il programma parte ma non c'è l'icona
<GreenRabbit> matteo_: deselenziona quella voce nel gestore di avvio e riavvia
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, ok
<GreenRabbit> allora matteo_?
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, ok riavviato
<matteo_> non compare nulla
<GreenRabbit> è cambiato qualcosa?
<matteo_> no
<matteo_> ho riavviato con quella voce deselezionata
<GreenRabbit> matteo_: è molto strano credo che ci sia qualche applet che va in conflitto ma non so dirti qual'è
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, però non è possibile che l'unica soluzione è la formattazione
<GreenRabbit> no matteo_
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, possiamo provare a ricreare l'area di notifica?
<GreenRabbit> si matteo_
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, ok allora procediamo
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, dimmi tutto
<GreenRabbit> dai sudo apt-get remove indicator-*
<GreenRabbit> e poi installa solo le applet che ti servono
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, ok rimosso riavvio?
<GreenRabbit> quindi dai sudo apt-get install indicator-applet indicator-application indicator-appmenu indicator-keyboard  indicator-sound   indicator-wireless
<GreenRabbit> no reinstalla prima
<GreenRabbit> scusami l'ultima è sbagliata
<matteo_> quindi che comando do?
<GreenRabbit> non indicator-wireless ma indicator-network
<matteo_> ok
<GreenRabbit> poi non riavviare basta che fai il logout e rientri
<matteo_> ok arrivo
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, ora ho poche icone
<matteo_> tranne quella di rete come al solito..
<ExPBoy> lol
<GreenRabbit> matteo_: è un inzio :)
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, ok
<ExPBoy> matteo_, ma ti funziona o no la rete?
<GreenRabbit> matteo_: scrivi sudo apt-get install indi [ti fermi e premi due volte TAB ti esce la lista delle applicazioni che puoi installare]
<GreenRabbit> ovviamente scegli quelle che ti servono e che iniziano per indicator-
<matteo_> ExPBoy, se sono qui la rete certo che funziona
<ExPBoy> ok
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, ok ho la lista.. come mi regolo?
<GreenRabbit> matteo_ inoltre invece di riavviare puoi anche dare il seguente comando sudo service lightdm restart
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, dimmi
<matteo_> iniziano tutte per indicator
<GreenRabbit> inizia da sudo apt-get install indicator-applet-complete
<GreenRabbit> e dopo dai sudo service lightdm restart
<matteo_> ok arrivo
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, allora con il comando lightdm restart si è bloccato tutto ed ho dovuto riavviare
<matteo_> e il risultato non cambia
<GreenRabbit> matteo_: ok non è un problema vediamo cosa hai installato fino ad adesso
<GreenRabbit> dpkg -l | grep indicator-
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10729561/
<GreenRabbit> matteo_: dai sudo apt-get install indicator-applet-appmenu indicator-applet-session indicator-appmenu-tools indicator-session indicator-transfer
<GreenRabbit> riavvia e dimmi cosa ti manca
<matteo_> dici cosa mi manca delle icone?
<matteo_> riavvio
<GreenRabbit> si
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, stesse icone di prima tranne rete
<jester-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxsession/+bug/1308348
<GreenRabbit> matteo_: dalla regia mi hanno detto che è un bug che sta affliggendo unity... cmq dai questo comando sudo service network-manager stop  >  sudo rm /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state  >   sudo service network-manager start
<matteo_> ok procedo
<GreenRabbit> sono tre comandi
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, network o networking?
<GreenRabbit> network
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, al primo mi da: network-manager stop/waiting
<matteo_> ??
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, ho fatto il processo si è riavviato, è apparso il messaggio di connessione
<matteo_> ma l'icona ancora non ricompare
<GreenRabbit> matteo_: dai dpkg -l | grep nm-
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10729663/
<GreenRabbit> matteo_: fammi controllare una cosa
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, dimmi
<GreenRabbit> matteo_: purtroppo devo lasciarti
<GreenRabbit> devo andare a pranzo
<GreenRabbit> a dopo
<matteo_> GreenRabbit, ok grazie per la pazienza
<akis24> matteo_: dal terminale dai  sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop    e poi   sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager start  vedi se appare
<matteo_> akis24, ok procedo
<matteo_> akis24, mi dice comando non trovato
<akis24> matteo_:  cat /etc/network/interfaces   e metti su paste
<matteo_> akis24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10729703/
<akis24> matteo_:  al mommento non saprei dirti magari nel pomeriggio  si riprende .. ora è ora di pranzo
<matteo_> akis24, ok a dopo allora grazie
<Sagitt> buongiorno, avrei necesità di qualcuno che conosce mjpg-streamer
<ExPBoy> Sagitt, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<Sagitt> ho provato sia con la 14.10 che la 14.04 e sto ricevendo lo stesso problema, il bello è che prima di ripristinare la macchina avevo la stessa 14.04.2 e funzionava tutto, file identici
<ExPBoy> !info mjpg-streamer
<ubot-it> Package mjpg-streamer does not exist in trusty
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ExPBoy> !mjpg-streamer
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mjpg-streamer'
<ExPBoy> Sagitt, da dove l'hai scaricato?
<Sagitt> dal suo sito ufficiale
<Sagitt> è un pacchetto abbastanza vecchio da installare manualmente
<ExPBoy> quindi non è supportato
<ExPBoy> !chat | Sagitt
<ubot-it> Sagitt: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Sagitt> si ma il problema che ricevo non è proprio del programma
<Sagitt> penso sia un errore del sistema
<ExPBoy> Sagitt, se non esiste il pacchetto ufficiale ci sarà un motivo
<ExPBoy> fine OT
<Sagitt> sto anche cercando una alternativa ufficiale ma sembra non esserci nulla sulle repo :(
<jesterrace> ciao a tutti, per sbaglio ho schiacciato qualche combinazione di tasti (non so quale) e le icone del desktop mi si sono ingigantite su lubuntu, come faccio per farle tornare normali dimensioni?
<Sagitt> ExPBoy sai come mai devo impazzire per fare una versione usb con il tool ufficiale?
<Sagitt> ho letto che su 14.10 se non si fa la 14.10 con lo startup creator da degli errori (cosa che mi capita)
<Sagitt> c'è stata una soluzione?
<jesterrace> mi sapete dire come ridimensionare le icone del desktop di lubuntu?
<glpiana> jesterrace, mi sa che è più probabile che tu abbia cambiato la risoluzione dello schermo
<jesterrace> glpiana e quindi come la modifico?
<jesterrace> come faccio a cambiare la risoluzione dello schermo su lubuntu?
<jesterrace> qualcuno mi sa dire come cambiare risoluzione dello schermo su lubuntu? thx
<bipp> !xorg | jesterrace
<ubot-it> jesterrace: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/ConfigurareXorg
<jesterrace> il problema è che ieri ho spinto qualche combinazione di tasti con ctrl, shift o qualche tasto del genere e mi si sono ingrandite le icone del desktop, come faccio a ridimensionarle allo standard? alcuni mi hanno detto che devo cambiare risoluzione dello schermo ma io non lho cambiata!
<cristian_c> jesterrace, che tipo di monitor utilizzi?
<cristian_c> e quale ubuntu?
<jesterrace> lubuntu 14.04 netbook samsung
<jesterrace> esiste il task manager su lubuntu? come faccio a vedere i processi in corso e l'utilizzo di memoria e cpu?
<cristian_c> jesterrace, sì
<cristian_c> jesterrace, da strumenti di sistema
<jesterrace> e per vedere l'utilizzo della cpu e la memoria virtuale?
<cristian_c> JethroTux, sempre il task manager
<cristian_c> jesterrace, è un netbook vecchio?
<cristian_c> jesterrace, sempre il task manager
<jesterrace> ora che ci ripenso ieri ho inserito un entrata vga di un videoproiettore e dopo di questo è cambiata la dimensione delle icone desktop, ma ora è rimasta uguale anche senza  uguale
<jesterrace> è un netbook del 2008
<cristian_c> jesterrace, quale videoproiettore?
<alal> ho l' iso di ubuntu e un dvd come lo meto dentro?
<alal> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> !iso | alal
<ubot-it> alal: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<geppo> ciao posso farvi qualche domanda?
<geppo> quanti sistemi operativi posso mettere in un singolo dvd?
<krabador> geppo, tutti quelli che ci entrano, purchè ci sia un boot loader che ti permetta di caricarli
<geppo> ad esempio?
<Carlin0> ad esempio suse enterprise è 2 o 3 dvd
<Carlin0> ma mettere un boot loader su dvd non è cosa da poco
<geppo> ah va bene era solo per provarne qualcuno
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<cristian_c> geppo, spe
<bipp> Credo che Assembly e C lo possono aiutare :)
<jesterrace> cristian_c un videoproiettore classico
<cristian_c> geppo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione/Multicd
<jesterrace> ho inserito il cavo vga ieri e poi le icone sono diventate giganti
<geppo> rimpiccioliscile
<geppo> appena metto ubuntu lo faccio allora
<cristian_c> jesterrace, con quale risoluzione?
<jesterrace> non lo so :) ora non ho più sotto le mani quel proiettore e non so come visualizzare risoluzione su lubuntu
<Sagitt> ExPBoy
<Sagitt> con la 14.04.1 va .___.
<cristian_c> jesterrace, dipende se quel proiettore ha hidpi
<cristian_c> in quel caso potrebbe esserci stato uno scaling
<cristian_c> delle icone
<cristian_c> per il supporto hidpi
<jesterrace> e se c'è stato cosa devo fare ? :)
<cristian_c> jesterrace, mmm, lubuntu 14.10?
<jesterrace> penso sia l'ultimo sì
<jesterrace> ma perchè su lubuntu non c'è il classico comando tasto destro sul desktop e poi opzioni monitor e bisogna invece lavorare sul file xorg? sembra molto anti-pratico :)
<jester-> jesterrace: perchè è progettato me hw scarso
<jester-> per hw*
<jester-> quindi sopprimono il non stretto necessario
<cristian_c> jester-, le opzioni monitor ci sono in Preferenze
<cristian_c> jesterrace, le opzioni monitor ci sono in Preferenze
<cristian_c> jesterrace, non serve pacioccare xorg
<jesterrace> ok
<jesterrace> la risoluzione è 1024x600
<jesterrace> normale no?
<jester-> dipende dal che monitor hai
<cristian_c> infatti
<cristian_c> dipende dallo schermo
<jester-> 1024x600 è per notebook 10/11"
<jesterrace> ok ho modificato ma la risoluzione giusta è quella che già c'era e le icone desktop non si sono modificate ma sono rimaste della stessa dimensione
<cristian_c> jesterrace, mmm, guarda nelle impostazioni di openbox
<cristian_c> jesterrace, openbox configuration manager
<jesterrace> in openbox non trovo niente che mi cambi le dimensioni delle icone
<jester-> openbox è interfaccia minimale assai
<jester-> lo usano sui server i sysadmin scarsi
<jesterrace> detto in maccheronico a che cosa mi può servire openbox?
<cristian_c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard
<jester-> è una grafica minimale usata sui serve che di default non hanno xorg
<cristian_c> jester-, è il cuore di lxde
<cristian_c> jesterrace, è il cuore di lxde
<jester-> jesterrace: non puoi pretendere da openbox una configurazione decente
<jester-> cristian_c: eh
<cristian_c> jesterrace, http://askubuntu.com/questions/103807/how-can-i-change-the-icon-size-on-lubuntus-desktop
<jesterrace> non sono ancora riuscito a ridurre le dimensioni delle icone , openbox non mi dice niente a riguardo
<jesterrace> cristian sei ancora lì? non riesco a ridimensionare queste benedetta icone desktop :)
<jester-> [18:14:40] <cristian_c> jesterrace, http://askubuntu.com/questions/103807/how-can-i-change-the-icon-size-on-lubuntus-desktop
<jesterrace> thx jester come apro pcman?
<jesterrace> pacman*
<jesterrace> ops pcmanfm*
<cristian_c> jesterrace, hai aperto il link?
<cristian_c> jesterrace, è il file manager di lubuntu
<jesterrace> come lo apro pcman fm?
<cristian_c> jesterrace, di solito come apri il file manager?
<jesterrace> ok a posto
<jesterrace> infatti all'inizio avevo provato subito il comando ctrl+ - ma mi apriva una stringa al posto di eseguire lo zoom out
<jesterrace> e anche ora non mi funziona, cm mai?
<cristian_c> jesterrace, ?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> jesterrace, hai aperto il link?
<jesterrace> sì e sono riuscito a ridimensionare le icone dal menu di pcman, ma il comando da tastiera non mi funziona per lo zoom in e zoom out
<cristian_c> jesterrace, non ho capito che devi fare
<cristian_c> il problema non erano le icone grandi?
<jesterrace> sì sì ok il problema è risolto grazie, il punto è che dovrebbe funzionare anche il comando da tastiera per ridimensionare le icone (cioè ctrl++ e ctrl+-) ma non funziona e invece mi apre una stringa di testo quando digito ctrl++  o ctrl+-
<cristian_c> jesterrace, dove hai letto di questa scorciatoia?
<jesterrace> nel menu a tendina di pcmanfm
<cristian_c> jesterrace, intendi le icone del desktop?
<jesterrace> tutte le icone che comunque sono gestite da pcmanfm sì?
<cristian_c> jesterrace, ho appena provato e funge
<cristian_c> le icone in pcman si ridimensionano
<cristian_c> jesterrace, scusa, ma perché tieni le icone sul desktop?
<cristian_c> è solo confusione
<jesterrace> a me invece il comando da tastiera non funge
<cristian_c> jesterrace, ma non ti va bene una dock?
<jesterrace> cos'è dock?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> jesterrace, http://www.lions-wing.net/lessons/netbook/mint2.20100915.png
<cristian_c> jesterrace, le icone delle dock le puoi pure ridimensionare
<LoZioNe> buonasera :)
<LoZioNe> ubot-it, ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<LoZioNe> ubot-it, c'è qualcuno online?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LoZioNe> _._
<LoZIoNe> non vedo messaggi...sono io che non ricevo?
<cristian_c> LoZIoNe, non per forza deve parlare qualcuno
<cristian_c> LoZIoNe, se hai domande di supporto tecnico, non chiedere se c'è qualcuno in linea, semplicemente ponile
<cristian_c> don't ask to ask, just ask
<LoZIoNe> a ok,lo sapevo,ma non sapevo se c'era qualcuno nel canale
<cristian_c> LoZIoNe, hai una lista di utenti
<LoZIoNe> ho un problema con Ubuntu studio
<cristian_c> sulla destra
<cristian_c> anche in webchat appare
<LoZIoNe> perfect
<LoZIoNe> cmq ho un problema nell'installazione di Ubuntu Studio scaricato da Ubu.it e installato su usb da 8Gib
<LoZIoNe> nessun errore fino a quando deve installare i tools di Studio (selezionati tutti o anche solo con audio)
<LoZIoNe> iso riscaricata più volte
<LoZIoNe> ho provato sua la 14.04.2 che la 14.10
<krabador> puoi segnarti quei tools, installare una qualsiasi ubuntu, ed installarli con apt-get
<LoZIoNe> vero...non ci avevo pensato...
<LoZIoNe> quale distro va meglio su un Asus P5 VD2-VM-SE? Lubuntu?
<krabador> perchè indichi la motherboard, prendi in giro?
<linuxmint04> Salve a tutti, ho installato Linux Mint Cinnamon 17.1 64-bit e ho un problema
<krabador> !mint | linuxmint04
<ubot-it> linuxmint04: Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<LoZIoNe> si vero scusa krabador...sono fuso da stì giorni
<linuxmint04> ok... non si può quindi usare questa chat per chiedere supporto a derivate di ubuntu?
<krabador> linuxmint04, questa chat si puo' usare per ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<cristian_c> !buntu | linuxmint04
<ubot-it> linuxmint04: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<krabador> linuxmint04, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<krabador> che sono questi
<LoZIoNe> il pc è un Intel Core 2 Duo cpu con 1,87GB di ram
<linuxmint04> okok
<krabador> aaand?
<krabador> LoZIoNe, ^
<LoZIoNe> and? che altre info vuoi sul pc krabador'
<krabador> ah, ok, non ha vga
<LoZIoNe> ha una VIA Chrome9 HC IGP Family
<krabador> LoZIoNe, lubuntu, e in bocca al lupo
<LoZIoNe> ok grazie krabador
<allilc> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | allilc
<ubot-it> allilc: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<allilc> secondo voi questo pc vale 200 euro? https://bitly.com/1NNf5gh
<Carlin0> !chat | allilc
<ubot-it> allilc: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<allilc> ok, scusate :)
<marcolimamarco> buonasera, ho appena installato ubuntu, ho un vecchio pc, però penso ci sia un problema con il software o con la scheda video, non appena avvio il pc il sistema parte ma lo schermo diventa nero, per avviarlo riuscendo a far vedere la gui devo necessariamente entrare in reconvery mode e da li quando lo avvio parte e si vede ma una volta partito da l
<marcolimamarco> i soffre molto di lag (questo però non è un grave problema in quanto potrebbe essere dovuto alla vecchiaia del computer.) volevo sapere cosa fare per il problema dell'avvio
<krabador> marcolimamarco, alla schermata d'avvio
<krabador> hai un menu di selezione?
<krabador> marcolin, tipo http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png   ?
<marcolin> no, questo devo farlo "spuntare" io andando con f10 al boot in recovery
<krabador> marcolin, basta che premi shift, continuamente, appena accendi il pc
<krabador> marcolin, premi il tasto "e" , in corrispondenza della prima linea in alto
<krabador> marcolin, scrivi nomodeset   vicino le parole quiet splash
<krabador> premi poi f10
<krabador> vedi che fa
<marcolin> ok ora verifico
<marcolin> grazie mille
<krabador> Marcolin, non accetto messaggi privati, chiedi pure qui
<Marcolin> Grazie per l'aiuto, il problema si è risolto ma se ne è creato uno nuovo: ora lo schermo non è più leggibile ed è pieno di punti neri  nel momento in cui va a ricaricare  la schermata
<krabador> Marcolin, che cpu / scheda video ha questo pc, e quanta ram c'è?
<Marcolin> Ha un amd athlon dual core a 2 ghz e due Gigabyte di ram per quanto riguarda la scheda video non lo se, penso sia integrata nel processore
<krabador> Marcolin, allora, quel pc, è connesso ad internet?
<Marcolin> Si è connesso
<krabador> allora, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo , dopo che hai mandato il primo, ti restituirà un link
<krabador> incollalo qui per favore
<Marcolin> Ho visto che all'avvio facendo quella procedura dopo quiet splash c'era anche $vt_handoff così l'ho cancellato e ora sembra non abbia più quel problema
<krabador> Marcolin, per renderla definitiva devi modificare un file
<krabador> altrimenti devi farla sempre
<krabador> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> dove compare quiet splash, aggiungi nomodeset,e togli $vt_handoff
<krabador> salvi chiudi
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> ed è permanente
<jester-> $vt_handoff  controlla solo se c'è lo spash e determina il numero di bash
<Marcolin> Va bene grazie! Tutto questo va sempre fatto nel terminale?
<krabador> i comandi che ti ho segnalato
<krabador> vanno mandati nel terminale
<krabador> che ti apre un editor di testo
<krabador> con in file di testo che devi modificare come specificato
<krabador> <krabador> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> <krabador> dove compare quiet splash, aggiungi nomodeset,
<krabador> <krabador> salvi chiudi
<krabador> <krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> <krabador> ed è permanente
<krabador> Marcolin, magari non uscire ed entrare continuamente
<Marcolin> Si, va bene!  Grazie tabte
<krabador> Marcolin, hai eseguito la modifica?
<Marcolin> La sto eseguendo, sto mettendo accanto a "quiet splash" "nomade set" sempre tra apici
<krabador> nomodeset
<krabador> se sbagli non va
<Marcolin> Nomodeset
<krabador> nomodeset
<krabador> lettera minuscola
<krabador> e lascia pure stare $vt_handoff
<Marcolin> Si in questo campo di testo mette da solo la maiuscola ma nel text editor è minuscola
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-04
<akis24> giorno
<fabiobologna> ciao e buona Pasqua a tutti, ho cambiato pc e ora sono riuscito ad installare lubuntu 12.04 ora però ho un problema, in rete ho una multifunzione epson officebx310fn e non mi riesce di farla funzionare idee?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Raffas> rciao a tutti Raga! ho un problema con la sheda wifi del mio notebook lenovo g-30 50, ho letto fari post su forum ma n riesco a risolvere,
<Raffas> kiedo una mano cortesemente xkè posso solo collegaarmi via cavoe
<Raffas> ho xubuntu 14.04
<Raffas> w
<cristian_c> !italiano | Raffas
<ubot-it> Raffas: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<Raffas> chiedo scusa!
<Raffas> se necessario riformulo la domanda scritta correttamente, senza K ecc
<cristian_c> Raffas, che problemi hai con il wifi?
<Raffas> cristian_c allora praticamente non mi riconosce la scheda wifi, e son costretto a collegarmi col cavo, ma:
<Raffas> accanto al volume sulla icona di rete se clicco mi da: Reti wifi . wi-fi disabilitata da interruttore hardware.
<cristian_c> Raffas, digita: rfkill list
<Raffas> ma non mi da la possibilità di cliccarciw
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<Raffas> ok provo :)
<cristian_c> Raffas, e digita anche: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> Raffas, incolla i risultati su pastebin
<Raffas> ok
<cristian_c> !paste | Raffas
<ubot-it> Raffas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Raffas> devo incollare uno x uno gli output o anche tutti assieme?
<Raffas> w
<cristian_c> Raffas, anche tutti insieme
<cristian_c> su pastebin, però
<Raffas> ok
<Raffas> ecco
<Raffas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10737164/
<cristian_c> Raffas, utilizza il tasto dedicato wifi sulla tastiera
<Raffas> cristian_c cortesemente spresti dirmi quale è uesto tasto?.
<Raffas> *sapresti
<cristian_c> Raffas, hai un notebook
<cristian_c> hai un manuale
<Raffas> si
<cristian_c> hai gli occhi
<cristian_c> e le dita
<Raffas> si
<Raffas> mi sa!
<cristian_c> Raffas, è tutto ciò che ti serve per fare quanto suggerito
<cristian_c> Raffas, probabilmente è un tasto Fn
<Raffas> capisco ma, il tasto Fn e sia quelo per la modalità aereo cliccandoli non danno risultati sull'imposazione di connesione, resta
<Raffas> grigio
<Raffas> e
<Raffas> senza possibilità di cliccarci
<cristian_c> Raffas, cliccandoli?
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> Raffas, sulla tua tastiera
<Raffas> cristian con tutto il rispetto, non sono così babbo! ovvio che ho già cliccato sulla tastiera una decina di volte..
<Raffas> ma nulla
<Raffas> resta grigio l'opzione di selezionare wifi
<cristian_c> Raffas, premi il tasto e poi posta il risultato di rfkill list
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> Raffas, lo switch è circolare, considerando che è presente anche il bluetooth
<cristian_c> quindi servono diverse pressioni
<cristian_c> ah, premilo una sola volta e poi mostra il risultato
<Raffas> allora, tengo premuto il tasto mentre eseguo da terminae il comando che hai detto?
<cristian_c> Raffas, no no
<Raffas> oppure
<cristian_c> Raffas, premi il tasto, digita il comando
<cristian_c> posta il risultato
<Raffas> perfetto faccio in un un attimo!
<cristian_c> comunque è un g50 30, non un g30 50
<Raffas> giusto errore mio. scusa!
<Raffas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10737227/
<cristian_c> Raffas, esattamente, cos'hai premuto?
<Raffas> da terminale prima Fn poi ho dato il comando
<Raffas> ps non l'ho tenuto premuto
<Raffas> di continuo
<cristian_c> Raffas, terminale?
<Raffas> solo una volta
<cristian_c> che c'entra il terminale?
<cristian_c> Raffas, f5 per caso?
<Raffas> cristian scusa ho frainteso, allora: premo Fn poi il comando che mi hai detto devo farlo su terminale? o no?
<cristian_c> Raffas, non va bene
<cristian_c> Raffas, ma non ho capito cos'hai premuto sulla tastiera
<Raffas> Fn
<cristian_c> Raffas, solo?
<Raffas> si! poi da terminale ho dato il comando che mi hai detto primaa
<cristian_c> Raffas, mi sa che non sai come funziona
<Raffas> correggimi se sbaglio abbi pazienza
<cristian_c> la tua tastiera
<cristian_c> Raffas, l'hai mai utilizzata (esempio per la luminosità)
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Raffas, li vedi i tasti della prima fila?
<Raffas> si ma con linux alcuni tasti tipo quello aereo non funzionano,
<Raffas> tasti f1 f2 ecc dici?
<cristian_c> Raffas, ci sono dei simboli stampati
<Raffas> esatto
<cristian_c> Raffas, sono tasti da usare in combinazione con Fn
<Raffas> lo so, ma, quindi come procedo cristian?
<cristian_c> Raffas, fn+fX
<cristian_c> dove X corrisponde al tasto wifi
<cristian_c> *fX
<cristian_c> Raffas, sempre che tu l'abbia localizzato
<cristian_c> cosa su cui non hai dato alcuna conferma
<Raffas> f9 ha la x per disattivare il touchpad f4 per chiudere
<Raffas> provati tutti ma nulla-_-
<cristian_c> Raffas, hai almeno letto il manuale per capire qual è il tasto wifi?
<Raffas> il tasto x disattivare/attivare wifi è f6, che da modalità aereo su windowv, ke era preinstallato sul mio computer
<cristian_c> Raffas, f6 è il touchpad
<cristian_c> lol
<Raffas> pardon hai ragione , è f7
<Raffas> scusa la vista -_-
<cristian_c> Raffas, quindi il tasto modalità aereo è F7?
<cristian_c> f7 attiva disattiva anche il wifi?
<Raffas> si
<cristian_c> Raffas, premi Fn+F7 una volta
<cristian_c> e poi digita: rfkill list
<cristian_c> incolla su pastebin
<Raffas> rfkill list digito sempre su terminale giusto?
<cristian_c> ovvio
<Raffas> provo
<Raffas> ok
<cristian_c> Raffas, devi premere i due tasti contemporaneamente
<cristian_c> altrimenti non serve
<Raffas> lo so
<Raffas> :)
<Raffas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10737305/
<cristian_c> Raffas, altri tasti funzano?
<Raffas> questo è il risultato
<Raffas> in che senso?.
<cristian_c> Fn+Fqualcosa
<cristian_c> Raffas, hai provato con altri tasti?
<cristian_c> se fanno quello che rappresentano
<cristian_c> esempio, il volume
<Raffas> funzionano senza ke prema Fn
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Raffas, no, funzionano in combinazione con fn
<cristian_c> Raffas, ahhhh
<cristian_c> Raffas, forse ho capito
<cristian_c> Raffas, quindi premendoli semplicemente vengono eseguite le azioni speciali
<Raffas> si
<cristian_c> se invece premuti in combinazione con Fn, vengono eseguite F1, F2
<cristian_c> il contrario di come è di solito sulle tastiere
<cristian_c> Raffas, allora premi F7, senza premere Fn
<cristian_c> e poi digita: rfkill list
<cristian_c> incollando su pastebin
<Raffas> ok
<Raffas> grazie comunque x la pazienza!! sto impazzendo per risolvere questo problema credimi..
<cristian_c> Raffas, premi F7 una sola volta
<Raffas> fatto ma per cortesia rilinkami url di pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Raffas> grazie
<Raffas> ecco il risultato
<Raffas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10737345/
<cristian_c> Raffas, è cambiato
<cristian_c> qualcosa ha prodotto
<cristian_c> Raffas, premilo ancora una volta
<cristian_c> e poi: rfkill list
<Raffas> ok
<cristian_c> F7 soltanto
<Raffas> ok
<Raffas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10737376/
<cristian_c> Raffas, mmmm
<cristian_c> Raffas, ripremilo, e riposta: rfkill list
<cristian_c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244018
<Raffas> ma devo ogni volta riaprire un terminale nuovo?
<cristian_c> Raffas, no
<Raffas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10737390/
<Raffas> ok
<cristian_c> Raffas, non l'hai premuto
<cristian_c> f7
<Raffas> riprovo
<Raffas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10737400/
<cristian_c> Raffas, lsmod
<Raffas> su term?
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/507470/wifi-not-working-on-ubuntu-14-04-lenovo-g-50-30
<cristian_c> Raffas, sì
<Raffas> ok
<Raffas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10737412/
<Raffas> riecco
<cristian_c> ideapad_laptop         18216  0
<cristian_c> Raffas, sudo rmmod ideapad_laptop
<Raffas> ok cristian!!
<cristian_c> Raffas, fatto?
<Raffas> spè mi da un errore di pass
<cristian_c> Raffas, digita la password
<Raffas> fatto ma mi da :  ERROR: Module ideapad_laptop is not currently loaded
<cristian_c> Raffas, sudo rmmod ideapad-laptop
<Raffas> idem stesso errore
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Raffas, sudo modprobe -r ideapad_laptop
<Raffas> nn mi da nulla, non so spiegarmi il perchè.
<cristian_c> Raffas, ok
<cristian_c> Raffas, rfkill list
<Raffas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10737455/
<cristian_c> Raffas, ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> Raffas, iwconfig
<cristian_c> Raffas, entrambi su pastebin
<Raffas> ok
<Raffas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10737471/
<cristian_c> Raffas, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Raffas> ok
<Raffas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10737479/
<cristian_c> ESSID:"Raff"
<cristian_c> Raffas, se si chiama così la tua rete
<cristian_c> il wifi è attivo e trova le reti
<cristian_c> Raffas, non ti resta che stabilire la connessione dal network manager
<Raffas> mia rete si kiama così
<cristian_c> lol
<Raffas> come faccio a stabilire la connessione dal NM?
<cristian_c> Raffas, pare che il wifi si sia sbloccato dopo il sudo modprobe -r ideapad_laptop
<cristian_c> Raffas, se fai clci sull'icone wifi in alto, cosa accade?
<cristian_c> *clic
<Raffas> me lada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cristian_c> ?
<Raffas> :)))))))))))))))))))
<cristian_c> Raffas, in generale, la cosa andava sbloccata da windows
<cristian_c> Rafffas, forse la cosa funziona solo fino al prossimo riavvio
<Rafffas> provo, ke dici?a riavviare
<cristian_c> Rafffas, per maggiori dettagli qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/507470/wifi-not-working-on-ubuntu-14-04-lenovo-g-50-30
<cristian_c> Rafffas, se riavvi pare che tutto torni come prima, cioè col wifi bloccato
<cristian_c> ma tu prova
<Rafffas> ok
<cristian_c> Rafffas, ma ora funge?
<cristian_c> wifi
<Rafffas> alla grande!
<Rafffas> provo a
<Rafffas> Riavviare!!
<Raffas> cristian_c
<Raffas> allora ci riisiamo!, praticamente abilita wifi ecc me lo da di nuovo in grigio ma, in modifica reti mi risulta la mia
<Raffas> Rete wifi collegata e funzionante
<krabador> Raffas, apri terminale, ping -c 3 www.google.com
<cristian_c> Raffas, cioè, ti stai connettendo in wifi?
<Raffas> no sono col cavo, nelle modifica risulta sia la connessione cavo ke la wifi perfettamente configurata, ma in alto su abilita wifi
<Raffas> è ritornato in grigio
<Raffas> quindi nn posso cliccarci
<krabador> Raffas, e non puoi staccare il cavo per mandare ping e vedere cosa fa?
<Raffas> provo
<Raffas> ok
<gigirock> !ciao | Alexandro
<ubot-it> Alexandro: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Alexandro> !ciao | gigirock
<ubot-it> gigirock: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<gigirock> il milan lascia indietro altri 2 punti all 'inter !!!!!!
<jester-> ciumbia
<gigirock> jester-, siete scarsi
<gigirock> ma perxche' sto ubuntu vuole fare un avanzamento ?
<krabador> gigirock, se ti chiede la 15.04 , è settato per controllare anche le versioni in sviluppo
<gigirock> eh che ne so ?
<Raffas> cristian
<Raffas> rieccomi
<Raffas> problema risolto, solo una cosa
<cristian_c> Raffas, come hai risolto?
<Raffas> a riavvio non mi da abilita wifi, ma se da term do : sudo rmmod ideapad-laptop
<Raffas> si collega
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Rafffas, per maggiori dettagli qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/507470/wifi-not-working-on-ubuntu-14-04-lenovo-g-50-30
<gigirock> ma firefox si puo' eliminare ?
<cristian_c> Raffas, ma semplicemente scollegando il cavo, avevi connessione?
<cristian_c> gigirock, sudo apt-get remove firefox
<jester-> Raffas: se ti danno i link e non li leggi [16:04:50] <cristian_c> Rafffas, per maggiori dettagli qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/507470/wifi-not-working-on-ubuntu-14-04-lenovo-g-50-30
<gigirock> e se faccio clean libero lo spazio ?
<Raffas> no, col cavo apro terminale e dando :  sudo rmmod ideapad-laptop
<Raffas> si attiva wifi
<cristian_c> !pulireubuntu | gigirock
<ubot-it> gigirock: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<cristian_c> Raffas, nel link postato è spiegato come pacioccare il file, per avere il tutto in via definitiva
<jester-> Raffas: nel link c'è la stringa precotta per mettere il driver che confligge in blacklist
<cristian_c> Raffas, in particolare: echo "blacklist ideapad_laptop" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ideapad.conf
<Raffas> cioè dite x far si che si avvi in automatico?.
<cristian_c> dato da root
<jester-> basta un copia incolla nel terminale
<cristian_c> anzi
<jester-> Raffas: apri u terminale
<jester-> Raffas: sudo echo "blacklist ideapad_laptop" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ideapad.conf
<Raffas> cosa accade dando questo comando?.
<jester-> dallo e basta
<cristian_c> Raffas, il comando manda la stringa in un file
<cristian_c> Raffas, ma tu prova intanto
<Raffas> ok
<Raffas> fatto adeso?
<Raffas> *adesso
<Raffas> cristian grazie mille x l'aiuto ke mi hai dato, te ne sono grato!!
<Raffas> comunque vorrei sapere
<Raffas> a cosa serve quella stringa che mi avete detto di dare su term
<krabador> Raffas, se adesso hai "risolto" non serve piu'
<Raffas> ah! bene!
<Raffas> Raga un ultima cosa! e poi vi lascio tranquilli (ringraziandovi di cuore :) )
<krabador> Raffas, http://www.pluto.it/files/ildp/man/man8/ping.8.html
<krabador> questo era il comando
<Raffas> se devo riformattare computer x reinstallare ubuntu, basta che rieguo i comandi che mi ha detto cristian x riattivare wifi'
<Raffas> ?
<Raffas> .
<Raffas> *rieseguo
<krabador> Raffas, prima di installare ubuntu su questo pc, hai usato windows?
<Raffas> malgrado era preinstallato!
<krabador> Raffas, allora, potrebbe essere stato causato, il problema, con l'uso della scheda in windows
<krabador> Raffas, potrebbe non verificarsi , "una volta formattato il computer"
<Raffas> ho già riformattato 4 volte mettendo su mint lubuntu e xubuntu è il problema c'era lo stiesso
<krabador> Raffas, ma se la scheda wireless era stata gestita da windows, tramite la disabilitazione software, va in una sorta di ibernazione
<krabador> e nessun sistema la vede
<krabador> o riattivare
<krabador> Raffas, puoi , se gestita in windows in quel modo, formattare 200 volte, non fa differenza
<Raffas> quindi se riformatto come posso agire?'
<Raffas> alternative
<Raffas> o
<Raffas> quello ke mi ha spiegato cristian
<krabador> Raffas, hai capito quello che ho detto?
<Raffas> si
<krabador> Raffas, una volta sbloccata, adesso , potrebbe non ripresentarsi, il problema, ma se si ripresente, va a resettare il bios
<Raffas> scusa sn abbastanza stanco.....
<Raffas> krabador come si resetta il bios? xd sn pratico di informatica ma non ai vostri livelli xd
<krabador> Raffas, quello non è questo canale che te lo dice
<krabador> ma il manuale del tuo pc
<krabador> non sono tutti uguali i bios
<Raffas> ahh ok, scusa
<Raffas> Ragazzi grazie di tutto!!!!!
<Raffas> siete mitici"
<Raffas> w linux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Raffas> sempre
<krabador> per qualsiasi problema riguardi ubuntu, torna pure qui
<Raffas> grazie
<Raffas> sloggoo
<Raffas> ancora
<Raffas> grazie
<Raffas> RAGA!!!!!1
<Raffas> W
<maury> ragazzi qualquno sa risolvere acpi pcc probe failed ho 15.04kbuntu  riesco olo ad avviare kubuntu all recoveri mode
<maury> ho questo problema da quando ho aggiornato il kernel 3.19.0-12generic
<maury> sistema 64 bit
<jester-> maury: parti col penultimo kernel
<jester-> maury: 3.19 ????
<maury> il problema ke ho rimosso il file vecchi
<maury> si
<jester-> maury: sicuro che hai rimosso tutti i precedenti?
<maury> si
<maury> e strano perche allavvio mi appare il grub io non ho installato il sistema con il grub
<jester-> almeno il penultimo bisogna tenerlo, fra l'altro hai messo un kernel non di serie
<jester-> ci credo che non va una minchia
<maury> ke devo fare
<jester-> maury: grub c'è per forza o non puoi avviare
<maury> ok
<jester-> maury: in recovery parte?
<maury> si
<jester-> allora al menu abiliti la rete, poi vai in root e apt-get install --reinstall linux-mage-generic
<jester-> allora al menu abiliti la rete, poi vai in root e apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<jester-> macava una i
<jester-> dovrebbe installare il kernel di serie
<maury> come si fa ad avere i privilegi root
<jester-> li hai gia i privilegi di root andando in root, infatti non ti ho scritto sudo
<maury> impossibile trovare pacchetto
<jester-> maury: poi al riavvio entri in avanzate e parti con quello
<jester-> maury: sei in internet?
<maury> si
<jester-> non penso
<maury> ho la rete
<jester-> allora al menu abiliti la rete, poi vai in root e apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<jester-> scrivi bene
<maury> sono i deskop
<jester-> dedktop di cosa
<maury> ecco adesso si e andato
<jester-> guarda che pacchetti prende
<maury> vuoi un paste bin
<jester-> come lo fai il pastebin se non hai la frafica
<maury> penso la versione precedente
<jester-> grafica
<maury> ho la grafica
<maury> con recovery mode
<maury> mi ripristina i deskop
<jester-> ha preso linux-image-3.xx.xxx.xxxsticassi?
<maury> 2.19.0.11
<jester-> so va bè se ti dico di fare una cosa e tu ne fai un'altra
<jester-> maury: lol che distro hai
<maury> 15.05kubuntu
<maury> 15.04
<jester-> maury: aaah la beta
<maury> si
<jester-> maury: allora è regolare
<jester-> la beta comporta bug frequenti
<maury> si comq penso ke non faro gli aggiornamenti piu xd
<jester-> per quello qui in -it non ci dovrebbe essere supporto
<jester-> maury: non fai gli aggiornamenti e tieni in sistema incompleto?
<maury> lo fro quando esce la versione stabile
<jester-> vedi te
<maury> comq mi puoi dire come avviare il boot senza grub
<jester-> il bugo di solito lo risolvono in pochi giorni se non aggioni rimani zoppo
<maury> senza ke appare la scrita
<jester-> maury: impossibile avviare linux senza grub o aptro boot loader
<maury> senza la scritta allinizio
<jester-> che fastidio ti da il menu
<maury> si sivede pulito
<jester-> lol
<jester-> hai ache winz installato?
<maury> no
<jester-> anche*
<maury> non celo winz ho solo kubuntu
<luca69> salve ragazzi. ho appena installato ubuntu 14.04
<luca69> sono un novizio, quindi
<luca69> dove si possono scaricare i software
<luca69> ?
<luca69> c'è un sito?
<luca69> posso arrivarci dal desktop?
<luca69> chi mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> luca69, c'è il software center
<cristian_c> !usc
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usc'
<cristian_c> !installareprogrammi
<ubot-it> installareprogrammi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi
<luca69> grazie
<luca69> ma al software centere si accede da internete o dalla dashboard?
<luca69> internet
<cristian_c> luca69, no no
<cristian_c> luca69, dalla dash
<cristian_c> luca69, leggi la guida che ho linkato
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/UbuntuSoftwareCenter
<luca69> grazie
<luca69> un'ultima domanda
<luca69> adobe
<luca69> come si installa
<luca69> ?
<luca69> c'è un software alternativo
<luca69> ?
<cristian_c> luca69, adobe cosa?
<luca69> adobe reader
<cristian_c> ahhhh
<cristian_c> luca69, ma cosa devi fare?
<luca69> devo installare adobe reader
<cristian_c> luca69, adobe non supporta più reader su linux
<cristian_c> ha cessato lo sviluppo
<cristian_c> luca69, ma come mai ti serve adobe reader?
<luca69> aspetta
<luca69> scusa
<luca69> ho toppat
<luca69> adobe flash player
<luca69> questo mi serve
<luca69> devo entrare in una chat e mi richiede questo software
<cristian_c> luca69, su quale browser?
<luca69> firefox
<cristian_c> luca69, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> luca69, digita: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cristian_c> e hai fatto
<luca69> ok
<luca69> ora provo
<luca69> (ma che cacchio è un terminale?)
<cristian_c> luca69, premi ctrl+alt+t
<luca69> fatto
<luca69> e poi
<luca69> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto flashplugin-installer
<luca69> annetta@annetta-Aspire-5735:~$
<luca69> ecco cosa mi dice
<luca69> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto flashplugin-installer
<cristian_c> luca69, sei collegato con questo pc?
<cristian_c> *quel pc
<cristian_c> luca69, digita nel terminale: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> luca69, incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | luca69
<ubot-it> luca69: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca69> io ti ringrazio per la disponbilità
<luca69> ma sei troppo tecnico
<luca69> capisco 1/4 di quello che scrivi
<cristian_c> luca69, quale ubuntu stai utilizzando
<cristian_c> ?
<luca69> 14.04
<cristian_c> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.350ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB
<cristian_c> luca69, in ubuntu 14.04 c'è
<cristian_c> luca69, posta una foto del tuo desktop
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luca69> sto caricando
<luca69> un attimo
<luca69> niente
<luca69> ragazzi
<luca69> non è così intuitivo come pensavo
<luca69> è un mondo competamente nuovo
<luca69> e va studiato ex novo
<luca69> che palle!
<cristian_c> luca69, cosa c'è di nuovo nel postare una foto lo sai solo tu
<luca69> sto usando uploadpie
<luca69> e non carica una fava
<krabador> è molto piu' intuitivo di come pensi, ma se ci sono difficoltà ad aprire un sito, cliccare su upload
<cristian_c> e mica c'entra qualcosa ubuntu
<krabador> luca69, non è ubuntu il problema
<krabador> luca69, ma forse "cattive abitudini"
<luca69> ALLORA
<luca69> STO PROVANDO AD INSTALLARE STO CACCHIO DI ADOBE FLASH PALAYER
<luca69> ECCO QUELLO CHE SUCCEDE
<luca69> MI APPARE QUESTO: https://get2.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<jester-> !maiuscolo | luca69
<ubot-it> luca69: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<krabador> luca69, infatti non si installa cosi'
<luca69> io seleziono apt for ubuntu 10.04+
<krabador> luca69, e datti una calmata, che se no, non risolvi nulla.
<jester-> luca69: sudo apt-get installa flashplayer-installer
<krabador> luca69, sbagliato
<luca69> ok
<jester-> luca69: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-installer
<luca69> non ci capisco una fava ragazzi
<luca69> siete troppo tecnici e date molte cose per scontate
<jester-> non siamo tecnici è che vai pè li cazzi tua
<luca69> può essere
<luca69> ma se tu mi scrivi  sudo apt-get install flashplayer-installer
<jester-> <cristian_c> luca69, digita nel terminale: sudo apt-get update
<luca69> io non capisco nulla
<luca69> jester
<cristian_c> luca69, una foto è una cosa fattibile
<jester-> luca69: serve il terminale
<luca69> sei entrato ora
<luca69> ma ci abbiamo già provato
<luca69> mi dic eche è impossibile farlo
<krabador> luca69, apri il terminale, e lo trovi digitando , term, nella dash, che sarebbe l'icona in alto a sinistra, o premento ctrl alt t
<cristian_c> a prescindere dal sistema operativo
<krabador> luca69, poi
<krabador> luca69, digiti
<luca69> voilà: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<luca69> E: Impossibile bloccare la directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<luca69> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<luca69> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<krabador> luca69, sudo apt-cache search flashplugin
<luca69> ecco i messaggi che visualizzo
<jester-> sudo apt-get falshplugin-installer se non lo trova o non hai ubuntu o hai cannibalizzato apt
<krabador> luca69, chiudi il software center
<krabador> luca69, che risultato ti da, il comando appena segnalatoti?
<luca69> ecco il messaggio: The program 'udo' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<luca69> sudo apt-get install udo
<jester-> madu
<krabador> luca69, una cosa che puoi fare
<krabador> luca69, è stare piu' attento, a cosa viene segnalato
<krabador> luca69, leggendo bene la linea, o , ancora meglio, copiandola, ed incollandola
<luca69> ok
<luca69> ok
<luca69> mi guidate passo passo?
<luca69> ragazzi, e ho anche una sensazione inquitante: di tutti i siti che fanno sharing foto, nessuno riesce a caricare la foto del desketop che mi ha chiesto uno di voi. Per me c'è qualcosa che non va
<jester-> luca69: e 4: sudo apt-get update
<luca69> cmq, andiamo per gradi
<luca69> vediamo di installare sto cacchio di adobe fash player
<jester-> luca69: quando ha finito: sudo apt-get instrall flashplugin-installer
<jester-> install
<luca69> allora: ho aperto un terminale e ho copiato questo:sudo apt-get update
<luca69> mi chiede la password
<luca69> la inserisco e
<jester-> e'
<luca69> si è aperto un modo
<luca69> mondo
<luca69> scorre tutto
<luca69> un attimo
<luca69> ecco le ultime due righe:
<luca69> Recuperati 3.694 kB in 18s (201 kB/s)
<luca69> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<jester-> luca69: quando ha finito: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<luca69> adesso digito: sudo apt-get instrall flashplugin-installer
<luca69> giusto?
<krabador> luca69, non fare il rapporto dettagliato, riferisci direttamente cosa ha fatto, se ha avuto errori
<jester-> install non instrall
<luca69> ok
<luca69> si
<jester-> che fa
<luca69> E: Operazione instrall non valida
<luca69> ok
<jester-> [19:22:11] <jester-> install non instrall
<luca69> instal
<luca69> ok
<luca69> un attimo
<jester-> se fai cosi con annetta la vedo dura concludere
<cristian_c> lol
<luca69> fatto
<luca69> scorre tutto nuovamente
<jester-> se leggi anche si capisce che minchia fa
<luca69> grazie per il consiglio
<luca69> ma tu mi sopravvaluti
<luca69> fino a poco fa non sapevo manco cosa fosse un terminale
<luca69> cmq
<luca69> sta continuando a lavorare
<jester-> come dire che attraversi la strada senza guardare
<luca69> già
<luca69> mi scuso
<luca69> e sono anche dottore di ricerca in infromatica
<luca69> informatica
<krabador> luca69, ma bene, e dove?
<jester-> pensa te
<luca69> asp
<luca69> la mia tesi verteva su questione giuridiche
<jester-> meno male che non lo sei in medicina
<luca69> io ti so spiegare perchè il software è tutelato dalla legge sul diritto d'autore e in via subordinata dalla lege sui brevetti
<luca69> prativamente so tutto di leggi
<luca69> e ti so indirizzare legalmente
<luca69> ma so poco di onfrmatica
<luca69> infromativa
<luca69> informatica
<jester-> e l'informatica te la sei dimenticata
<luca69> tu lo sai perchè è tutelato dalla legge sul diritto d'autore?
<luca69> il software?
<jester-> luca69: a occhio perchè il lavoro altrui si paga
<luca69> ops
<luca69> stai attraversando la strada senza guardare
<jester-> ma va
<luca69> eh si
<luca69> il diritto è una cosa
<luca69> il mio prof di infromatica era un genio
<jester-> e della roba open che dire
<luca69> e anche il mio collega di scrivania
<jester-> è gratis ma 80% a casso
<luca69> però venivano da me per chiedermi consigli su come tutelare quello che creavano
<luca69> e si chiedevano sempre come come mai in america tutti i software sono tutelati come invenzioni
<luca69> e da noi no
<luca69> lo sapevi
<luca69> ?
<luca69> che in america tutti i software sono invenzioni?
<jester-> luca69: ma vaaa?
<luca69> e da noi no?
<luca69> e come mai?
<luca69> dimmelo dai
<jester-> quindi da noi li ciuliamo a gratis?
<luca69> (nel frattempo vi posto le ultime 4 righe che visualizzo: Installing from local file /tmp/tmpnB5FoV.gz
<luca69> Flash Plugin installed.
<luca69> Configurazione di flashplugin-installer (11.2.202.451ubuntu0.14.04.1)...
<luca69> annetta@annetta-Aspire-5735:~$
<luca69> Installing from local file /tmp/tmpnB5FoV.gz
<GreenRabbit> !paste | luca69
<ubot-it> luca69: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca69> eccomi
<jester-> luca69: eeh non lo sapevi che se spammi il botolo ti in***a
<luca69> non so cosa sia successo ma è scomparsa la chat
<luca69> ad ogni modo
<luca69> adobe flash palyer installato
<jester-> ad ogni modo li vedi i porni co flaash?
<luca69> thanks
<luca69> non lo so
<luca69> ora provo
<luca69> asp
<krabador> luca69, al riavvio del browser , ovvero, "programma per navigare" , il flash funzionerà
<krabador> tranquillamente
<luca69> grazie
<luca69> un'altra domanda
<luca69> approfitto della vostra gentilezza e professionalità
<luca69> come faccio a sentire la musica?
<luca69> quale software per sentire un cd?
<krabador> luca69, sudo apt-get install vlc
<jester-> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extra poi clicchi il file e la senti
<krabador> sebbene , dentro c'è rhythmbox
<luca69> ma come fate a trovare sti cacchio di sudo?
<luca69> cioè
<luca69> dove si piagliano?
<luca69> pigliano?
<krabador> luca69, sono rarissimi, ma cristian_c ne ha una miniera intera
<luca69> ah
<luca69> con chi parlavo di software e diritto?
<krabador> !terminale | luca69 +
<ubot-it> luca69 +: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<krabador> !bash | luca69
<ubot-it> luca69: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<luca69> qui mi perdo
<luca69> ma che cacchio scrivete?
<cristian_c> luca69, c'è la documentazione ufficiale
<cristian_c> luca69, così , anche se per te è tutto nuovo
<krabador> luca69, se li apri, quei link, troverai parecchie risposte a domande
<krabador> che hai fatto
<krabador> domande che fai
<cristian_c> puoi colmare facilmente
<krabador> e domande che non ti sono ancora venute in mente
<cristian_c> il deficit di conoscenza del sistema operativo
<cristian_c> !documentazione | luca69
<ubot-it> luca69: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> e ti si apre un mondo :P
<luca69> interessante
<luca69> bene
<luca69> ad ogni modo
<luca69> io non ci capisco una fava di informatica
<luca69> e voi di diritto
<luca69> 4
<luca69> ed è per questo che ilprof ha detto
<luca69> cazzo, mi serve un giurista
<luca69> altrimenti qui tutto quello che facciamo lo perdiamo miseramente
<jester-> luca69: se vuoi possiamo discutere di prodotti fitosanitari e la loro regolamentazione
<luca69> la mia tesi aveva questo titolo
<luca69> IL SOFTWARE TRA DIRITTO D'AUTORE E BREVETTO INDUSTRIALE
<luca69> jester
<luca69> premesso che ti sono debitore
<jester-> i diserbanti non possono essere usati da chiunque, in america no lo sapevi?
<luca69> perchè mi hai risolto il problema di flash adobe player
<luca69> ma qui mica sono in discussione le professionalità di ognuno di noi
<luca69> io ho solo risposto a chi aveva fatto battute sul fatto che ero dottore di ricerca in infromatica, non capendo un cazzo di informatica
<jester-> appunto
<luca69> e io ho soltanto spiegato perchè lo ero
<luca69> non soo dottore di ricerca in infromatica nonostnante noncapisca un cazzo di informatica
<jester-> scusa ma ricerca viene da pensare a uno che sviluppa novita informatiche non a un giurista del settore
<luca69> lo sono perchè ci capsco di diritto d'autore e brevettuale
<luca69> la ricerca si fa pure in diritto
<luca69> i dottorati di ricerca ci sono in tutt ele matrie
<luca69> anche in filosofia
<luca69> io andai dal prof e gli dissi
<jester-> si ma sarebbe pu preciso specificare
<luca69> sono in grado di spiegarle perchè non riesce a brevettare il suo software
<luca69> e lui: chi ti dice che non sia in grado di brevettarlo?
<luca69> e io: lo so e basta
<luca69> in italia non ci riesce. C'è riuscito?
<luca69> e lui: no
<luca69> bene
<luca69> Io so il perchè
<luca69> e so il modo di farglielo brevettare
<luca69> e lui ha chiamato un informatico e mi ci ha fatto parlare
<luca69> due mondi che si incontrano
<luca69> l'ingegnere
<luca69> il giurista
<jester-> minchia sicuro hai una carriera luminosa davanti a te
<luca69> voilà
<luca69> no
<luca69> io faccio altro
<luca69> lavoro in altro settore
<luca69> questo è stato uno sfizio
<jester-> tubista?
<luca69> cubista
<luca69> in discoteca
<jester-> de froci?
<luca69> e anche tronista
<luca69> e qualche volta vaffanculista
<jester-> spalle rubate al diritto informatico
<jester-> chissa quanta gente disperata che non riesce a brevettare
<luca69> l'informatico avrà sempre difficioltà
<luca69> perchè non ha una formazione giuridica
<luca69> ha bisogno di una giurista
<luca69> se tu vieni accusato di furto
<luca69> non basta dire che non l'hai fatto
<cristian_c> una o uno?
<jester-> allora si va in ammerega e pace
<luca69> ma  ti serve un giurista
<jester-> prova a ciulare qualcosa a microsoft o ad apple
<luca69> l'america - e qui si capisce che non ci capite una fava - non è l'america
<krabador> luca69, l'informatico , di fronte ai brevetti, c'ha poco da fare
<jester-> te lo spiegano loro il diritto
<luca69> lo sapete che in america è brevettabile tutto
<krabador> possono passare anni, ma se c'è stato furto di un brevetto, la causa lo dimostra
<luca69> anche il cestino virtuale
<krabador> quindi l'informatico, ha poco da fare il paraculo
<luca69> lo sapte che chi ha brevettato il cestino virtuale, se volesse, potrebbe far pagare il brevetto a tutti
<krabador> la maggiorparte delle volte, infatti, finiscono con accordi, e non vanno in giudizio
<it-32> sera
<krabador> salve it-32
<luca69> lo sapete che tutta la comunità software free, quella che ha creato ubuntu, non potrebbe usare il cestino virtuale se solo il propeitario del brevetto si opponesse
<luca69> ?
<krabador> luca69, accordi, che , se sei un informatico giuridico, devi per forza aver consultato
<luca69> il sistema americano è detto
<krabador> e massicciamente
<luca69> della BREVETTUALITA' SELVAGGIA
<luca69> in europa non è amato
<luca69> ed è un bene così
<luca69> aspettate
<luca69> vi faccio un esempio
<luca69> se io potessi brevettare questa frase: io mi chiamo (nome)
<luca69> voi dovreste pagare ogni volta che la scrivete
<luca69> in america succede questo
<it-32> un consiglio ho appena preso un hd da 500 gb e volevo dedicarlo a ubuntu creandomi una partizione / ed una home  che dimensioni mi consigliate?
<jester-> it-32: / 20 gb sono gia larghi, la home dipende dai dati che archivi
<krabador> it-32, puoi fare 20 o 30gb la root
<b00k3r> sera
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> salve b00k3r
<jester-> it-32: ho 250 gb e mi va stratta
<b00k3r> we krabador
<jester-> stretta
<it-32> quindi 100 per root e 400 per home? jester?
<krabador> madonna , 100 per root sono troppi
<b00k3r> io ho / da 50gb e ne so rimasti 6 liberi
<krabador> b00k3r, perchè sei ingordo
<jester-> minchia gli ammaregani saranno disperati, costerà un patrimonio scivere una lettera
<luca69> wowwow
<jester-> porni a gogo eh?
<luca69> vedo che il diritto appasiona proprio gli informatici
<b00k3r> krabador: oltre al sistema ho software per sviluppo e pentesting
<krabador> luca69, questo è il canale di supporto del sistema operativo, per tutto il resto, c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> va sto immaginando gli ammaregani disperati che per scrivere un lettera spendono un patrimonio
<krabador> chiamato chat libera
<jester-> it-32: quanto è grande il disco
<it-32> 500 gb
<jester-> it-32: / 20 gb home 250 e ti avanza abbastanza per eventuale altro os o dati
<it-32> ok jester grazie solo un altra cosa se sul primo disco mio figlio si reinstalla win 8 dopo aver messo ubuntu sul secondo disco posso recuperare grub?
<it-32> oppure devo reinstallare ubuntu?
<jester-> it-32: stacchi il disco ubuntu e installi winz. poi se avvii il disco con grub parti con linux e con sudo update-grub aggiungi winz al menu se boot da disco winz parte winz diretto
<it-32> jester non mi e chiaro scusa... i due dischi devono restare sempre attaccati sul primo ci mettera' winzoz8 e sul secondo... io ci metto ed usero' ubuntu quindi presumo che gub dovrebbe essere installato sul primo disco dove ci andra' windows giusto?
<krabador> grub va installato sul disco che parte per primo
<krabador> che puo' anche essere quello di ubuntu, e, se è collegato anche il primo, grub vedrà win, e te lo farà scegliere
<krabador> cosa che , se staccherai il disco ubuntu, fa si che win si carichi senza problemi
<it-32> ha ok chiaro ora  :)
<it-32> grazie procedo :)
<quellobello> come lo installo puppy linux? è difficile?
<krabador> !chat | quellobello
<ubot-it> quellobello: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<quellobello> argh
<it-32> a dopo
<gianpaolo> dai krabados, mi aiuti per piacere?
<gianpaolo> krabador, pardon
<akis24> sera
<Giorgio> posso chiedervi una cosa?
<Giorgio> come faccio a mettere più sistemi operativi in un'unica penna usb?
<krabador> aaah, allora, vuoi entrare in fcm, vuoi installare puppy, vuoi mettere piu' sistemi operativi in una pendrive
<AndroUser> Prova yumi
<Giorgio> non ti scordare il gruppo dev
<krabador> no, figurati
<Giorgio> va be' la prossima volta troverò un nick migliore
<krabador> Giorgio, potresti passare il tempo in maniera costruttiva, come imparando cose che potrebbero col passare del tempo portarti a collaborare
<Giorgio> ho reiniziato a studiare il c++ ma ora sto mettendo edubuntu
<jester-> lol
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-05
<akis24> giorno
<rugge> Ciao ragazzi e buona Pasqua a tutti!!! avrei un problema ad installare windows 7 e linux su un nuovo hard-disk
<rugge> Il problema sarebbe il seguente: seguendo le linee guida del sito io installo windows, con il suo strumento riduco la sua partizione, e poi tramite gparted (kubuntu) nello spazio rimasto faccio swap e ext4 per installarci linux... il problema di base è che una volta fatto ciò la partizione di windows non rimane NTFS ma diventa spazio non allocato (
<rugge> in nero come contorno) .... qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come rimediare a questo problema per favore?
<akis24> rugge: posta uno screen di gparted
 * bip Buongiorno e buona Pasqua a tutti!
<jester-> 'ngiorno e buona Pasqua a tutti
<nedda> ciao a tutti, uso un pc con installato ubuntu 12-04 vorrei fare l'avanzamento a ubuntu 14-04 ci sono controindicazioni? vado tranquillo?
<AndChat|589056> se hai inserito PPA nel sistema, ed hai smanettato , può non andare tutto liscio
<AndChat|589056> nedda: fa un backup prima
<nedda> AndChat|589056  non so cosa sono PPA ok faccio un backup e poi vado
<ilsaggio> Ragazzi ma va parte segnata indica se il sistema operativo è a 32 o 64 bit? https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/s12AVNHQCyIRaYiE9uGa
<krabador> indica che gcc , è installato nella versione 4.8 i686
<krabador> ilsaggio, chiudi, apri il terminale
<ilsaggio> si ma i686 e a 64 bit?
<krabador> scrivi uname -a
<ilsaggio> è*
<krabador> ilsaggio, chiudi, apri il terminale
<krabador> scrivi uname -a
<ilsaggio> risultato:
<ilsaggio> ******@******-PC:~$ uname -a
<ilsaggio> Linux *******-PC 3.16.0-33-generic #44~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 13 10:32:52 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<krabador> 32bit
<ilsaggio> e perchè non è "i386" ?
<krabador> 32bit  = x86
<krabador> i386 significa, che al minimo, supporta le caratteristiche dell'architettura i386
<ilsaggio> ah perchè sapevo che i386 era la versione a 32 bit
<krabador> i386 è a 32bit, ma uno sviluppatore puo' basarsi su architetture 32bit successive
<krabador> come i686
<krabador> ilsaggio, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Architettura_x86
<ilsaggio> ah ok ok grazie mi ero già preoccupato.. e un'altra cosa.. Sysinfo mi dice CPUs: 2 sarebbe?
<krabador> ilsaggio, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> e vedrai tutto a riguardo della cpu
<ilsaggio> il risultato: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10744164/
<krabador> un atom dual core
<ilsaggio> riga 14: cpu cores: 1
<krabador> elenca i singoli core
<krabador> percio' ti dice 1
<krabador> ne elenca 2
<krabador> da quant'è che hai questo pc?
<ilsaggio> ah 2 processori quindi..?
<krabador> no, 2 core.
<krabador> sicuro di essere saggio? :D
<ilsaggio> all'incirca 1 anno io ma avrà molti più anni
<krabador> quella cpu è della fine del 2008
<ilsaggio> sarà più o meno di quegli anni
<ginger> Buongiorno: è da tre mesi che son passato a ubuntu 14.04 remixplus e siccome voglio eliminare definitivamente win7 che ha sempre problemi al contrario di Ubuntu. Mi servirebbe far funzionare ulead videostudio ho gia' provato in diversi modi ad installarlo con wine o playonlinux ma niente da fare e visto che è un programma che avevo acquistato e mol
<ginger> to intuitivo mi dispiace cestinarlo anche per il fatto che tutti i fac simili di linux tipo cinelerra,openshot o altri non hanno le funzioni che mi soddisfano.
<akis24> sera
<Delfino1983> Buonasera a tutti e buona pasqua
<Delfino1983> volevo sapere come installare ubuntu su un lenovo appena comprato con s.o windows 8.1 e secure boot
<cybernova> !uefi | Delfino1983
<ubot-it> Delfino1983: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<luca69> buon pomeriggio
<luca69> e buona pasqua
<luca69> qualcuno mi sa dire come faccio ad installare chrome come broswer sul mio pc (solo ieri ho installato per la prima volta ubuntu sul mio pc e non sono molto pratico )
<luca69> grazie
<GreenRabbit> luca69:  sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<luca69> thanks
<scarafaggio> ciao a tutti, è da un po' che lubuntu mi sembra andare più lento, soprattutto la navigazione con firefox, cosa posso fare per velocizzare?
<oscarrafone> sto notando che da qualche mese firefox va sempre più lento sul mio netbook, mi sapete consigliare cosa fare o perchè si sia rallentato?
<oscarrafone> non ho installato programmi particolari e non ho fatto modifiche hardware
<lollino> salve ho bisogno di un pò di aiuto
<lollino> su 2 argomenti riguardanti ubuntu
<gennycamelot> salve
<gennycamelot> scusate un'informazione con ubuntu riesco a leggere dei file in una memoria esterna della verbatim? praticamente non mi legge piu' i dati, provato in 2 pc diversi
<krabador> gennycamelot, lo puoi usare da qualche parte?
<gennycamelot> ho provato nel mio mac prima lo leggeva ma vuoto
<gennycamelot> poi ho provato in un mini pc acer ma niente non me lo legge in nessuna usb
<lollino> I miei problemi sono due: 1) come posso controllare un pc windows che ha due monitor da mouse e tastiera di ubuntu? 2) come posso  veririfare  che il mio sistema è pulito? (penso di aver preso un rat)
<gennycamelot> e ora neanche nel mac lo legge
<krabador> gennycamelot, se la memoria è andata non la legge neanche ubuntu
<gennycamelot> ma  dal nulla? quello non riesco a capire
<krabador> gennycamelot, fa una pendrive o un dvd con ubuntu , mandalo in sessione di prova su un pc, e prova a vedere se la memoria va
<krabador> gennycamelot, le memorie flash non sono indistruttibili
<krabador> anziu
<krabador> *anzi
<ciron> Salve e buona pasqua!
<gennycamelot> io con il mac ho parallels con una partizione di windows 7 posso aggiungere ubuntu come macchina virtuale tipo windows e provare come hai detto te?
<krabador> gennycamelot, si
<gennycamelot> ok faro cosi
<gennycamelot> un'ultima cosa
<gennycamelot> ma costano cosi tanto quelli per il recupero di dati?
<krabador> "quelli" significa tante cose
<gennycamelot> ho visto prezzi tipo 500euro e passa
<ciron> da firefox non riesco più ad entrare in chat, nemmeno se incollo il link diretto per entrare in stanza.
<krabador> se i dati sono di fondamentale importanza, ed il supporto completamente distrutto , sono prezzi anche bassi
<gennycamelot> centri in cui porti le usb e te le recuperano
<gennycamelot> ah bhe certo
<gennycamelot> ok vi ringrazio, e vi auguro buona pasqua
<krabador> gennycamelot, grazie, anche a te
<krabador> gennycamelot, il recupero dati ad un certo livello, consente il recupero in condizioni realmente disperate
<krabador> gennycamelot, le tecniche sono altamente specializzate
<krabador> per quello il prezzo è "alto"
<gennycamelot> capito
<krabador> se vedi come fanno, capirai che non c'è gente qualsiasi a fare un operazione di quel tipo
<oscarrafone> qualcuno mi può dare aiuto con lentezza firefox su lubuntu?
<ciron> oscarrafone:hai provato a cancellare i file temp in automatico all'uscita di firefox? Io ho risolto così
<oscarrafone> è un impostazione da modificare di firefox?
<oscarrafone> l'accelerazione hardware nelle impostazioni firefox può rallentare la navigazione?
<ciron> Quanto a me come dicevo, su firefox, cliccando sui pulsanti "chat libera" e "supporto tecnico" non arrivo alla pagina dove inserisco il nikname
<krabador> ciron, è un problema di un paio di giorni
<krabador> sia chromium che firefox
<krabador> oscarrafone, installa un estensione chiamata "privacy badger"
<krabador> per firefox
<ciron> krabador:ciao, su chrome stabile per ubuntu va benissimo
<krabador> ciron, grazie della segnalazione.
<ciron> krabador:quanto alla velocità di ffox ho risolto mettendo la cancellazione automatica dei file temp all'uscita
<ciron> krabador:figurati! E' un piacere
<oscarrafone> ciron dove imposto la cancellazione automatica?
<ciron> oscarrafone:clicca sulle tre linee in alto a destra, preferenze, Privacy, Sotto la parola in neretto "Cronologia" clicca sul enù a tendina e scegli "non salvare la cronologia"
<krabador> ciron, la temp si sgombera ad ogni avvio
<ciron> in questo modo, si, non da default, se non ricordo male. Posso anche sbagliarmi.
<ciron> krabador:cmq posso dirti che così non ho mai problemi
<ciron> va be vi raggiungo nell'altra stanza, a fra poco
<Tommy29> ciao, volevo sapere, è possibile installare Ubuntu (o Xubuntu) in un pc dove non è presente il sistema operativo (windows) ?
<krabador> Tommy29, certo
<krabador> in base alle caratteristiche del pc, puo' essere piu' indicata xubuntu, o lubuntu, che ubuntu
<Tommy29> wow, potrò far resuscitare un vecchio pc! si infatti ho scaricato solo xubuntu e lubuntu, basta masterizzarli su disco e inserirlo nel pc, giusto?
<krabador> Tommy29, "resuscitare" ... se il pc è troppo vecchio , determinati contesti operativi saranno comunque pesanti
<krabador> Tommy29, prova
<krabador> !iso | Tommy29
<ubot-it> Tommy29: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Tommy29> beh il pc montava windows xp, ma per un errore si è eliminato windows, ed è rimasto solo dos
<krabador> Tommy29, puoi elencare le caratteristiche del pc?
<Tommy29> purtroppo no, perché non potendo accedervi non so di preciso le caratteristiche, comunque ci provo, dovessi fare carino torno qui ;) comunque grazie mille per gli approfondimenti!
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-04
<Guest86871> buonatotte a tutti :)
<Guest86871> vi è qualcuno di buon cuore che aiuterebbe un novellino di ubuntu?
<Guest86871> mi accontenterei di un paio di risposte :)
<peppe7> ciao a tutti , tra pochi giorni uscirà ubuntu 16/04 LTS sarebbe mia intenzione aggiornare a questa versione tutti i miei pc. Ricordo quando sono passato alla versione 14/04 ci sono stati diversi problemi tanto che ho dovuto reinstallare i SO da zero.La situazione è migliorata? posso aggiornare il mio 14/04  al 16/ 04 tranquillamente? grazie.
<eee8> ragazzi è da ieri che sto provando a installare lubuntu sul mio notebook (su cui è presente windows 10) ma non ci riesco. Qualcuno puo darmi una mano?
<glpiana> eee8, spiega quali problemi incontri e chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<eee8> ho provato prima con lubuntu 64bit e poi 32bit, l'ho caricato su una USB tramite Unetbootin, impostandola come boot principale, infine ho disattivato ho disattivato la security boot. Ma parte Windows 10 come se nulla fosse
<glpiana> eee8, la usb è stata fatta con widnows o con linux?
<glpiana> *windows
<eee8> windows. L'ho fatta dal notebook stesso
<glpiana> !usbwin | eee8
<ubot-it> eee8: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<eee8> @ubot.it ho trasferito l'immagine iso su usb tramite Universal USB Installer. Adesso?
<glpiana> eee8, come hai fatto prima, imposta il boot da usb e vedi se sta volta la usb funziona
<eee8> ok provo
<eee8> grzie
<Guest62247> Buongiorno, avendo la necessità di convertire un file html, in pdf  ho installato wkhtmltopdf per poter agire da terminale, ma non sono riuscito nel lavoro qulcuno mi può aiutare?versione ubuntu15.10
<ExPBoy> !info wktmltopdf
<ubot-it> Package wktmltopdf does not exist in wily
<ExPBoy> pacchetto non supportato non c'è supporto
<Guest62247> esatto, mi pareva di aver capito che la cosa non era supportata
<Guest62247> esiste un'alternativa?
<ExPBoy> ! info htmldoc
<glpiana> !info wkhtmltopdf
<ubot-it> wkhtmltopdf (source: wkhtmltopdf): Command line utilities to convert html to pdf or image using WebKit. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12.2.4-1 (wily), package size 191 kB, installed size 974 kB
<ExPBoy> !info htmldoc
<ubot-it> htmldoc (source: htmldoc): HTML processor that generates indexed HTML, PS, and PDF. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.27-8ubuntu1 (wily), package size 207 kB, installed size 530 kB
<ExPBoy> scusami ho scritto male
<eee8> niente
<eee8> non funziona
<eee8> forse c'entra qualcosa USB configuring nel Uefi
<gigirock> eee8, ci sono pure chiavette usb corrotte
<gigirock> ma eee8 , non si avvia neanche o non vedi il menu del bios per avviare la chiavetta ?
<giodi93> salve
<eee8> gigirock nel uefi ho modificato le impostazioni e dopo aver salvato ho avviato semplicemente il pc
<giodi93> è la prima volta che uso questa chat. volevo sapere se esistesse un software ubuntu installabile su un lg d605. lo scopo è salvare i dati in quanto lo smartphone si blocca all avvio
<eee8> e da quello che ho capito essendo impostato come boot principale l'USB, l'installazione di Lubuntu sarebbe dovuta partire i automatico giusto?
<giodi93> ..
<dadexix86> giodi93, cosa intendi con "software Ubuntu"?
<hungryman> Salve innanzi tutto complimenti per il sito ben strutturato e pieno di informazioni. Vorrei avvicinarmi a  Gnu/LInux a tal proposito cercando sul web ho trovato una versione di ubuntu , xpubuntu, a detta dell'ideatore ideale per sostituire XP tuttavia non riesco a installare il software. Grazie
<hungryman> Più precisamente non si avvia da chiavetta vi prego aiutatemi
<Carlin0> hungryman, come l'hai fatta la chiavetta
<hungryman> ciao
<hungryman> con universal usb
<hungryman> no non l'ho copiata tranquillo ho seguito tutte le istruzioni
<hungryman> il problema credo sia nel bios
<hungryman> imposto avvio da removable disk ma non succede nulla
<hungryman> Carlin0 ci sei?
<Carlin0> non hai nel bios una voce tipo usb HDD ?
<krabador> hungry times
<hungryman> no la cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che nel bioss mi dice che le voci tra parentesi potrebbero essere disabilitate
<hungryman> ciao krabador
<Carlin0> hungryman, quanti anni ha il pc ?
<hungryman> versione bios Ami 0204
<hungryman> è vecchio carlino è un asus con xp celeron e due giga di ram
<Carlin0> è vecchio ... quanto ?
<hungryman> la data precisa non la so perchè mi è stato ceduto
<krabador> forse volevano smaltirlo
<Carlin0> può darsi che non supporti il boot da usb
<krabador> come è stata fatta la pendrive?
<hungryman> sicuramente
<krabador> eh, non vantartene troppo...
<Carlin0> hungryman, io proverei con cd/dvd
<hungryman> con universal usb
<hungryman> forse e meglio carlino se lo scarico con torrent quanti cd ci vogliono?
<krabador> 1
<Carlin0> lubuntu un cd
<krabador> oppure puoi provare a fare la iso con dd, in linux, e provare una delle 2 voci usb di boot
<krabador> scoprire il modello della scheda madre non sarebbe male
<hungrman> grazie ragazzi siete in gamba
<Mr_Pan> tus
<mayfly> Ciao a tutti sono alberto
<mayfly> avrei un piccolo dubbio, sto per installare ubuntu su un pc
<mayfly> ho scaricato la iso e l'ho messa su chiavette
<mayfly> se non sbaglio, avendo usato ubuntu anni fa, posso aviare il pc da chiavetta e poi è l'installer di ubuntu che mi fa creare la partizione oppure devo fare la partizione prima?
<mayfly> ( non sono un grande smanettone del pc... uso mac abitualemnte)
<mayfly> c'è nessuno?
<shayla> Ciao
<mayfly> ciao
<shayla> mayfly, puoi creare la partizione manualmente durante l'installazione
<mayfly> quindi non partiziono prima.... Avvio da chiavetta e durante l'installazione mi fa partizionare... Giusto?
<shayla> Si
<mayfly> perfetto... semplicissimo come mi pareva di ricordare! ti ringrazio!
<shayla> Di niente
<pit> salve , ho scaricato ubuntu 15.10 ma non riesco a installarlo
<pit> salve , ho scaricato ubuntu 15.10 ma non riesco a installarlo
<cristian_c> !dettagli | pit
<ubot-it> pit: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<pit> non riesco a installarlo dall; inizio. ho il file scaricato ma non so come procedere
<cristian_c> pit: su un dvd,, lo masterizzi
<cristian_c> !iso | pit
<ubot-it> pit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> pit: poi fai il boot da dvd e scegli 'try ubuntu without installing', al che lo provi e successivamente lo installi
<cristian_c> pit: per l'installazione, leggi la guida dedicata, sul wiki di ubuntu
<pit> ho gia; fatto questo, ma l' immagine iso non parte .
<cristian_c> pit: hai già masterizzato su dvd?
<mayfly> Ciao a tutti, sono tornato con una domanda prima di partizionare il pc con ubuntu
<mayfly> Lo sto per fare e vorrei un ultimo consiglio
<mayfly> il mio pc ha il disco locale c: su cui ho windows e una piccola partizione hp tools di 4 GB
<mayfly> ovviamnete devo partizionare C:
<mayfly> quanto spazio consigliate per ubuntu?
<mayfly> ho 400 GB liberi
<mayfly> pensavo di lasciargliene 50
<mayfly> ok?
<krabador> vuoi una risposta o vuoi si/no?
<mayfly> risp ;)
<mayfly> ho cercato di dare più dati possibile per essere preciso
<mayfly> non volevo sembrare arrogante...
<mayfly> anche perchè non sono prorpio una cima in informatica
<krabador> mayfly, cosa hai intenzione di usare per partizionare ?
<mayfly> Allora, mi era stato detto che avviando il pc da chiavetta l'installer di ubuntu faceva partizionare in automatico... è sbaglaito?
<krabador> perchè "partizionare" , con linux/ubuntu, significa tante cose
<mayfly> Ah ok
<krabador> puoi partizionare prima di installare, puoi partizionare direttamente con l'installer, cosi' come puoi usare una delle opzioni di installazione, come "usa tutto il disco" o "installa a fianco di windows"
<mayfly> io intendo dividere c: riservando uno spazio ad ubuntu... ma se puoi spiegarmi qualcosa ti sono grato
<mayfly> ok
<mayfly> nel caso userei: a fianco di windows
<mayfly> e dopo mi fa scegliere quanto disco dare ad ubuntu?
<krabador> a quel punto , lui ti chiede quanto spazio riservare ad ubuntu , e da 20/30 gb in su, va bene tutto
<krabador> !installazione | mayfly
<ubot-it> mayfly: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> se qualcosa non ti è chiaro, chiedi.
<mayfly> mi pare chierissimo... ora mi guardo i link e vedo di chiarire tutto
<mayfly> grz per ora
<krabador> mayfly, se il sistema di cui stai parlando, ha uefi, o ci sono piu' di 4 partizioni primarie nel disco
<krabador> "installa a fianco" non apparirà
<francesco_> #italia
<francesco_> #italia http://javachat.azzurra.org/index.php?channel=italia
<Checco> Ciao a tutti!
<Checco> Ragazzi mi serve una  mano a capire un Po Nautilus
<Checco> Praticamente in un hd da 500 gb ho una marea di file anche piccoli ,,,anche in txt ...tipo 80mila....se io volessi cancellarli in modo facile e veloce senza per forza visualizzarli in icone o elenchi come devo fare?
<Checco> Cerco un opzione di ricerca file e cancellazioni immediata in base al estensione ....in pratica
<krabador> Checco, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo rm *.txt
<krabador> nella cartella in questione.
<Checco> Praticamente dal terminale entro con i comandi per entrare nella cartella e poi metto il comando che mi hai dato?
<Checco> Per entrare nella cartella?comando?
<krabador> lo stesso che c'è per win, dal prompt ;)
<krabador> !terminale | Checco
<ubot-it> Checco: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<krabador> !comandi | Checco
<ubot-it> Checco: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Checco> Anzi direi che voglio con un comando cancellare tutti i file presenti nel hd ,,,,tutti i txt ,,,cosa digito?
<krabador> "tutti i file presenti nel hd ,,,,tutti i txt" ---> decidi .
<Checco> A ok.....mi leggo la guida
<Checco> Scusa tutti i test dell hd
<Checco> I tex non test.....
<Checco> Non Riesco a unire i comandi.....un comando per cancellare tutti i file con estensione .txt presenti nella directory?esempio?
<krabador> Checco, è quello che ti ho dato
<Checco> Rm*?giusto?
<Checco> Ok volevo conferma.....grazie krabador
<Checco> Molto gentile
<Checco> Kabrador mi da un Messaggio e sembra che non abbia eseguito
<krabador> se non sei nella cartella in cui sono presenti file con quell'estensione, ovvio.
<Checco> Sono nella cartella,,,,anzi nella directory
<krabador> Checco, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Checco, ls *.txt | pastebinit
<krabador> quantomeno , manda ls *.txt
<krabador> se non ti appare nulla , nella cartella in cui sei, con il terminale, non ci sono txt
<krabador> ls *.txt | pastebinit  ---> produce un link in cui viene pubblicato il risultato di ls *.txt, che , per motivi di privacy puoi tenerti per te, ma dimostrerebbe in canale , il reale risultato del comando
<Checco> E come se non ricerca i file che ci sono all interno di tutte le cartelle dell hd
<krabador> Checco, ...
<krabador> allora
<krabador> con il terminale, devi andare nella cartella precisa
<Checco> Sono nella root del hd ,,,non nella cartella
<krabador> se non sono "li fuori"
<krabador> non risolvi nulla.
<Checco> Ma ciò 500 cartelle....praticamente sono dei file di recupero presi con photorec
<krabador> Checco, problema tuo
<Checco> Ecco il punto,,,,con Nautilus se cerco tutti i txt e cancello entra in tilt Hahahahahah
<Checco> Vabbe,,,,,,io non. Demordo
<krabador> la fortuna aiuta gli audaci .
<Checco> 😉😉😉😉
<Checco> Mi hai appena detto che non esiste un comando cerca tutti i .txt anche nelle sottodirectory e cancellali tutti?
<krabador> ti ho appena detto, che se leggi la documentazione, puoi tranquillamente scoprirlo
<Checco> Madooooo
<Checco> Non voglio manco pensare a cosa inventarmi
<Checco> :-):-):-):-):-):-):-)
<Checco> Allora non demordo ,,,ok importante è che ci sia
<Checco> Devo solo capire come unire i comandi
<krabador> !bash | Checco
<ubot-it> Checco: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<krabador> !comandi  | Checco
<ubot-it> Checco: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<krabador> !terminale | Checco
<ubot-it> Checco: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<Checco> Grazie leggo leggo....sto studiando tutto praticamente..ciao ciao scappo
<TheJaguar> Ciao a tutti. Avrei un problema, devo formattare un portatile Windows che non parte più da sistema operativo.Volevo far partire ubuntu da supporto esterno tipo DVD ma ho solo un MacBook a disposizione per fare questo. E' possibile montare la iso da Mac? Grazie
<solos> Ciao ragazzi! come va?
<krabador> TheJaguar, "montare la iso" ---> puoi , nel mac, fare la pendrive bootabile, di ubuntu , o il dvd
<solos> ho avuto un problema nella partizione di windows per mettere ubuntu come secondo sistema operativo
<krabador> da far partire nel "portatile con windows"
<solos> quando avete un attimo ditemi che vi spiego la mia questione
<krabador> !qualcuno | solos
<ubot-it> solos: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<solos> ok
<krabador> TheJaguar, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-mac-osx
<krabador> TheJaguar, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<solos> ho creato uno spazio di disco non allocato di 100 GB per ubuntu. Appena fatto le partizioni del mio disco nel pannello 'gestione disco' sono diventate verdi (volumi semplici) invece di blu (partizione primaria) e adesso non mi si avvia più il computer tramite chiave usb
<solos> prima si avviava tramite chiavetta e partiva ubuntu
<solos> non so se il problema è che il mio pc ha 5 partizioni...
<solos> non ho proprio idea
<solos> mi pare che dia un errore tipo 'kernel enabled' impossibile associare una posizione.... e qualcosa del genere
<TheJaguar> quando provo a montare l'immagine ho questo errore: hdiutil: mount failed - nessun file system attivabile
<solos> windows funziona regolarmente
<solos> nessun consiglio??
<solos> credo sia cambiato qualcosa nella formattazione dei dischi ma non so come modificare sta cosa
<solos> ..... non potete aiutarmi su questo immagino...
<solos> se non potete aiutarmi riavvio e vedo se riesco... fatemi sapere
<akis24> !partizioni | solos
<ubot-it> solos: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<solos> il problema ce l'ho con le partizioni di windows
<akis24> solos:  su un hard-disk con tabella delle partizioni msdos non si possono avere oltre quattro partizioni .. se leggessi al link postato sarebbe meglio
<solos> dopo che ho creato una partizione non allocata mi è apparso un avviso che non sarebbe stato possibile avviare il pc da un'altro disco e non mi funziona più l'avvio da penna usb
<solos> ma la partizione me l'ha fatta fare...
<solos> il link l'ho letto
<Akenobis> brasero mi chiede dei plug in per masterizzare un video
<cristian_c> TheJaguar: puoi masterizzare il dvd o creare una usb avviabile, tutto da mac
<cristian_c> come ti è già stato detto
<cristian_c> Akenobis: ah, grazie per l'informazione ;)
<Akenobis> cristian_c  non ho  capito
<Akenobis> cristian_c cisei
<cristian_c> Akenobis: #chèsuccesso?
<Akenobis> non o capito il messaggio di prima riguardo alla masterizzazione dei video
<cristian_c> Akenobis: hai qualcosa da chiedere al canale?
<Akenobis> brasero mi chiede dei plug in per masterizzare i video
<cristian_c> cristian_c> Akenobis: hai qualcosa da chiedere al canale?
<cristian_c> vol.2
<Akenobis> si
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> Akenobis: esponi pure, non ti mangia nessuno
<Akenobis> brasero non mi fà masterizzare i video film
<cristian_c> Akenobis: riporta il messaggio di brasero, esattamente
<cristian_c> Akenobis: eventualmente , posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Akenobis> L'installazione dei pacchetti dai file non è supportata
<Akenobis> Questo metodo non è stato ancora implementato.
<cristian_c> Akenobis: posta una schermata
<Akenobis> non sò come si fà
<cristian_c> Akenobis: anche dopo anni di 'uso' del pc?
<Akenobis> e sì
<cristian_c> Akenobis: premi tasto 'stamp'
<cristian_c> that's it.
<Akenobis> ah la facevo più difficile
<cristian_c> Akenobis: non ci vuole una laurea, fidati ;)
<Akenobis> cristian_c brasero và in crasch quando clicco masterizza non te la posto la schermata
<Akenobis> ci riprovo
<cristian_c> Akenobis: e il messaggio quando appare?
<Akenobis> adesso non appare nulla si oscura la finestra e basta
<Akenobis> e va in blocco
<cristian_c> Akenobis: lancia brasero da terminale
<Akenobis> riga di comando?
<nicolac> ciao ragazzi ho un problema co lo scanner Epson 2480. il mio sist operativo è 15.10
<cristian_c> Akenobis: di certo non il 'terminal' di un aereo
<Akenobis> lol
<cristian_c> nicolac: esponi pure
<nicolac> non mi riconosce lo scanner dallla usb
<cristian_c> Akenobis: digita: sudo apt-get install brasero-cdrkit | pastebinit
<cristian_c> nicolac: cos'hai fatto esattamente?
<cristian_c> nicolac: ho i privati disabilitati
<cristian_c> scrivi tranquillamente in canale
<nicolac> ho connesso lo scanner al pc e sono andato su simple scan mi da errore
<cristian_c> 'mi da errore' <- di che tipo?
<nicolac> failed to scan
<cristian_c> e basta?
<nicolac> si
<cristian_c> nicolac: apri un terminale
<nicolac> in  pratica non ho installato nessun driver
<nicolac> si
<cristian_c> nicolac: e digita: sudo simple-scan
<nicolac> no scanner avaible. please connect a scanner
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> nicolac: lsusb | pastebinit
<Akenobis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15621066/
<nicolac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15621084/
<cristian_c> Akenobis: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Akenobis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15621113/
<cristian_c> Perfection 2480 PHOTO	USB	0x04b8/0x0121	Unsupported	supported by the epkowa backend plus non-free interpreter	 epson2
<cristian_c> (1.0.124)	sane-epson2
<cristian_c> Akenobis: ma che distro stai usando?
<Akenobis> ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> nicolac: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/ScannerEpson/Perfection2480
<cristian_c> Akenobis: non sembra
<Akenobis> eppure è quella
<nicolac> grazie vedo se capisco ubuntu per me è difficile
<cristian_c> Akenobis: da dove l'hai scaricata?
<Akenobis> dal sito ufficiale
<cristian_c> nicolac: se hai problemi durante la consultazione della guida, non esitare ad esprimere i tuoi dubbi
<cristian_c> Akenobis: lancia brasero da terminale
<Akenobis> che comando uso per lanciarlo da terminale?
<cristian_c> Akenobis: brasero
<nicolac> installare sane-utils ho scritto su terminale sudo apt-get sane-utils e: sane-utils operazione non valida
<Akenobis> fatto mi dà sempre schermata nera quando aggiungo un video e clicco masterizza
<Akenobis> provo a riavviare il sistema?
<cristian_c> nicolac: i link aiutano
<cristian_c> nicolac: ma se vuoi installare pacchetti da terminale, il comando per l'installazione è necessario
<cristian_c> nicolac: sudo apt-get install sane-utils
<cristian_c> !paste | Akenobis
<ubot-it> Akenobis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Akenobis: incolla su pastebin il contenuto del terminale
<cristian_c> e posta qui il link risultante
<TheJaguar> Ho questa versione di Ubuntu: ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso, vorrei montare l'immagine attraverso un MacBook su dvd per poterlo utilizzare come boot su di un portatile windows e recuperare i dati dell'HD. Quando provo a montare l'immagine ho questo errore:hdiutil: mount failed - nessun file system attivabile
<Akenobis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15621366/
<TheJaguar> posso farci qualcosa?
<nicolac> cristian_c:si :-) ora non mi riconosce lo scanner
<nicolac> con scanimagine -L
<krabador> TheJaguar, hai seguito il link indicato prima ?
<cristian_c> TheJaguar: che procedura hai seguito?
<Akenobis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15621393/
<TheJaguar> ho provato da Utility disco ma non posso trascinare nulla dentro. Usando Burn mi viene fuori l'errore scritto prima
<cristian_c> nicolac: esattamente, cos'hai fatto?
<krabador> TheJaguar, sei sicuro di non poter trascinare nulla dentro ?
<TheJaguar> si non funziona, ci ho provato più volte. Ho anche due versioni differenti di ubuntu
<TheJaguar> non vorrei che utility disco legga solo le immagini in .dmg essendo mac
<TheJaguar> e non .iso
<krabador> TheJaguar, teoricamente no, a meno che non hanno tolto qualcosa in ultiime versioni
<krabador> o non stai usando una versione troppo vecchia
<jester-> TheJaguar: toast
<krabador> oh, perfetto, ecco il mac-ista informato su software mac
<krabador> TheJaguar, altrimenti , qualsiasi software mac, adibito alla masterizzazione di file immagini (multiformato)
<cristian_c> Akenobis: installa i plugin gstreamer
<krabador> TheJaguar, "apri"
<jester-> toast scrive pure le iso
<cristian_c> Akenobis: dai repository di ubuntu
<krabador> e ti assicuri che tra le opzioni sia specificato che la sessione di masterizzazione si chiuda.
<krabador> Akenobis, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Akenobis> ho già installato ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nicolac> cristianc_c : ho insttalllato sane - utils ; ho scaricato  esfw41.bin e ho scritto su terminale   sudo cp ~/esfw41.bin /etc/sane.d/ (con questa operazione dovrei spostare la cartella in etc/sane) e ho  scritto scanimagine-L
<cristian_c> Akenobis: controlla la presenza dei vari -ugly, -good, -bad, ecc...
<krabador> Akenobis, dpkg -l | grep streamer | pastebinit
<krabador> se non hai pastebinit, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> nicolac: ls -al /etc/sane.d/ | pastebinit
<Akenobis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15621493/
<krabador> "<Akenobis> cristian_c brasero và in crasch quando clicco masterizza" ---> problema hardware
<krabador> Akenobis, "<Akenobis> con k3b non mi trovo
<krabador> <Akenobis> e poi mi da sempre errore"
<cristian_c> Akenobis: che pc hai?
<Akenobis> è nuovo lenovo ideapad g50-80
<nicolac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15621520/
<cristian_c> nicolac: sudo scanimage -L
<krabador> Akenobis, wodim --devices | pastebinit
<nicolac> no scanners were identify
<cristian_c> !paste | nicolac
<ubot-it> nicolac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Akenobis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15621539/
<nicolac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15621548/
<krabador> Akenobis, cosa devi masterizzare ?
<Akenobis> un film
<krabador> "un film" ---> informaticamente ^?
<Akenobis> no
<Akenobis> movie
<cristian_c> nicolac: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=608749
<krabador> Akenobis, come faccio a farti capire che sarebbe necessario tu indicassi di che tipo di files si tratta?
<Akenobis> krabador di un film che ho sulla chiavetta
<krabador> Akenobis, https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_di_formati_di_file
<krabador> buona lettura.
<Akenobis> krabador file video avi
<Akenobis> scusa
<TheJaguar> credo che con toast sia riuscito a montare correttamente l'immagine. L'unica cosa è che quando provo ad avviare il pc con il disco dentro non carica ubuntu e mi fa uscire una sfilza di SCHED_ERROR. Non sembra riuscire a leggere la scheda grafica
<krabador> TheJaguar, di che pc stiamo parlando ?
<TheJaguar> un notebook hp. Si è bloccato da windows e non mi faceva più accedere
<cristian_c> TheJaguar: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<TheJaguar> i7, 16gb e geforce gtx 850m
<krabador> TheJaguar, hai questa  http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png  ?
<TheJaguar> non vedo l'immagine
<krabador> TheJaguar, ho privati disabilitati , scrivi pure in canale
<krabador> TheJaguar, come mai non puoi visualizzare il  link  ?
<TheJaguar> vedo una schermata nera
<krabador> TheJaguar, apri il link col browser....
<TheJaguar> stessa cosa anche copiando l'indirizzo
<krabador> con che browser di quale sistema, stai aprendo questo link?=
<TheJaguar> lo sto aprendo con Mac sia da safari che da chrome
<krabador> beh, il link funziona veramente dappertutto, iphone / android compresi. In ogni caso, hai un menu, immediatamente all'avvio del dvd ?
<krabador> dvd che, ti sei assicurato il programma di masterizzazione facesse con opzioni di finalizzazione selezionate?
<TheJaguar> si mi chiede se voglio far partire ubuntu come trial, se installarlo o controllare il disco. Ho fatto un check del disco e mi dice che è ok
<TheJaguar> ora ho rifatto un trial di ubuntu ma ho il logo ubuntu che carica da parecchi minuti
<krabador> TheJaguar, puoi elencarmi precisamente il numero delle voci che appaiono in menu?
<krabador> TheJaguar,  http://i.stack.imgur.com/URzAF.png        questo riesci ad aprirlo ?
<TheJaguar> ok quella la vedo
<TheJaguar> comunque ho 4 scelte
<TheJaguar> le prime 3 uguali
<TheJaguar> poi ne ho una specifica per manufactures
<krabador> TheJaguar,  mi devi dire se è come l'immagine
<TheJaguar> no ha una grafica differente
<krabador> in cosa differisce ?
<krabador> TheJaguar, è tipo questa   http://lh3.ggpht.com/-TVg-5TU5tnw/UJuFWvHhxmI/AAAAAAAAs8k/3CdJfP5wTRg/s800/grub-boot-menu-live-cd.png      ?
<TheJaguar> no
<TheJaguar> se riesco ti mando una foto
<krabador> ok, allora, spetta
<krabador> premi f2, seleziona italiano
<krabador> ti metti poi in corrispondenza della prima linea in alto , premi f6 , selezioni nomodeset, e vai di invio
<TheJaguar> ok no scusa.. la grafica è esattamente come l'ultima foto che mi hai messo
<TheJaguar> però ho solo 4 voci
<TheJaguar> try ubuntu
<krabador> "ok no scusa"
<TheJaguar> install ubuntu
<TheJaguar> OEM install
<krabador> concentrati per favore, giusto per far perdere tempo e non perdere tempo
<TheJaguar> check disk for defects
<krabador> capito?
<TheJaguar> ok
<krabador> premi "e" in corrispondenza della prima linea in alto
<TheJaguar> ci sono
<krabador> avrai una serie di linee, cerca le parole quiet splash
<TheJaguar> ok
<krabador> portati col cursore su di esse, cancellale , scrivi nomodeset
<krabador> assicurati che prima e dopo nomodeset ci sia uno spazio, con quello che viene prima e quello che viene dopo
<krabador> premi f10
<TheJaguar> fatto
<TheJaguar> sta caricando
<TheJaguar> ok sono dentro. c'è modo di accedere ai dati che avevo sull'hard disk?
<TheJaguar> quando provo ad aprire un collegamento alla cartella windows ho un errore. Unable to access windows
<krabador> se win 10, con avvio rapido abilitato , non puoi
<krabador> se non parte win per andarlo a disabilitare, puoi solo disabilitare fastboot da bios, e provare a vedere se è sufficiente, in molti casi no,.
<krabador> quasi tutti.
<krabador> win8/10
<fede-rico> ciao a tutti ho problemi con il mio notebook hp 110
<krabador> fede-rico, pydave6367 ha perso la palla di vetro
<fede-rico> purtroppo non riesco ad installare aggiornamenti programmi e plug-in.
<krabador> fede-rico, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin | fede-rico
<ubot-it> fede-rico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fede-rico> grazie faccio subito
<fede-rico> eccolo,http://paste.ubuntu.com/15622246/
<fede-rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15622246/
<krabador> fede-rico, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> fede-rico, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo ti restituirà un link, incollalo qui
<fede-rico> quando installo esce questo
<krabador> fede-rico, non incollare qui
<fede-rico> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<fede-rico>  libreoffice-core : Dipende: libreoffice-common (> 1:5.0.5~rc2) ma la versione 1:5.0.2-0
<fede-rico> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<fede-rico> È utile eseguire "apt-get -f install" per correggere questi problemi:
<fede-rico> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<krabador> fede-rico, scusami, ma , c'è qualcosa che ti da problemi con "<krabador> fede-rico, non incollare qui " ?
<fede-rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15622309/
<krabador> fede-rico, sudo apt-get -f install
<fede-rico> scusa mi era inpazzito il mouse
<krabador> fede-rico, beh, vedi se ci sono preti esperti di ubuntu, dalle tue parti ;)
<fede-rico> mi è uscito questo
<fede-rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15622330/
<krabador> fede-rico, "Errore di input/output" ---> pessimo segno
<fede-rico> spiegati meglio
<krabador> fede-rico, dpkg -l | grep libreoffice
<krabador> e fai il pastebin
<fede-rico> eccolo
<fede-rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15622349/
<krabador> fede-rico, df -h
<krabador> pastebin anche di esso
<fede-rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15622363/
<ninho> salve ni servirebbe un aiuto
<krabador> fede-rico, sudo apt-get remove --purge libreoffice-*
<ninho> help me
<krabador> !chiedi | ninho
<ubot-it> ninho: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fede-rico> è uscito il solito messaggio delle dipenze non soddisfatte
<fede-rico> e questo codice lunghissimo
<fede-rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15622381/
<krabador> fede-rico, pastebin di tutto
<fede-rico> è già nel link
<ninho> ho scaricato da poco ubuntu ma non riesco ad istallare i driver del wifi e altri chi e cosi gentile d'aiutarmi ?
<krabador> "i driver del wifi e altri"
<krabador> di cosa ?
<ninho> del pc
<krabador> ninho, sei connesso con il pc in questione, qui, adesso ?
<ninho> no
<ninho> e un altro pc
<krabador> entra qui con quello, con un cavo lan
<krabador> è la cosa piu' efficace.
<ninho> non ho un cavo lan
<krabador> ninho, diventa tutto estremamente complesso , senza cavo lan.
<krabador> ninho, in quanto, devi postare qui, il risultato di comandi dal terminale, mandati dalla macchina in questione
<ninho> se mi spieghi con calma riesco forse a riuscirci
<krabador> ninho, perdiamo tempo entrambi
<ninho> e quindi non puoi aiutarmi ? il pc e accanto a questo
<krabador> ninho, apri il terminale, sudo lshw , invio
<krabador> !pastebin | ninho
<ubot-it> ninho: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> va in questo sito, incolla tutto il risultato del comando dal terminale .
<ninho> va bene
<krabador> clicca paste, incolla qui il link risultante. .
<fede-rico> krabador
<krabador> fede-rico, datti una calmata
<fede-rico> non abbandormi
<fede-rico> ok
<fede-rico> scusa
<krabador> fede-rico, sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fede-rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15622442/
<krabador> fede-rico, cosa è successo durante installazione software o aggiornamento pacchetti?
<fede-rico> ho formattato il pc
<fede-rico> ho usato una chiavetta usb
<fede-rico> creando l'immagine iso con un programma su win  ma non ricordo il nome
<fede-rico> ma tutto è andato avanti come doveva senza intoppi
<fede-rico> è la terza volta che formatto credendo sia andato storto qualcosa
<krabador> in quest'attuale installazione ,è successo qualcosa, durante installazioni di sofware o aggiornamenti ?
<fede-rico> no
<fede-rico> aspetta ho problemi con lì'installazione delle lingue
<krabador> allora inizia a temere per il peggio , con "Errore di input/output"
<krabador> fede-rico, non accavallare operazioni
<krabador> fede-rico, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libreoffice
<ninho> andrea@andrea-HP-Pavilion-dv6000-RY645EA-ABZ:un onda a trattino $
<fede-rico> solito messaggio
<fede-rico> ora arriva il paste
<fede-rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15622467/
<krabador> fede-rico, di nuovo sudo apt-get -f install
<ninho> mi dice sempre pasword for andrea
<ninho> sorry, try again
<krabador> e tu inseriscila
<krabador> se non lo fai , o la metti sbagliata, ti becchi il simpatico messaggio
<ninho> ma quale sarebbeee
<krabador> ninho, se hai installato tu il sistema, quella che gai settato in installazione,.
<krabador> *hai
<ninho> dici la pasword d'accesso ?
<fede-rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15622490/
<krabador> fede-rico, hai gestore aggiornamenti o ubuntu sofware center, o la schermata delle impostazioni di lingua aperte ?
<krabador> fede-rico, non ho tutta la notte
<krabador> ninho, la password che ti chiede anche al login
<ninho> comunque adesso lo fatto mi dice _Ishw: command not foul
<krabador> perchè non è I
<ninho> e mi fa ripetere il procedimento da capo
<krabador> ma l
<krabador> la vedi la differenza?
<ninho> e la barra
<krabador> ninho, se al posto di  sudo lshw   , le tue mani ci mettono altra roba
<krabador> puoi morirci di fame , davanti
<fede-rico> no non ho nulla di quello dici aperto
<fede-rico> l'unica cosa strana ho un simbolo di divieto nella barra in alto accanto al simbolo della connessione
<fede-rico> scusa se ti ho fatto aspettare ero in bagno
<ninho> mi a funzionato adesso?
<krabador> fede-rico, all'1:45   ----> <krabador> fede-rico, di nuovo sudo apt-get -f install
<krabador> fede-rico, manca qualcosa ;)
<krabador> ninho, come credi che si faccia a sapere ?
<krabador> ninho, fatti un favore, procurati un cavo lan
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-05
<fede-rico> stà sempre elaborando
<fede-rico> eccoil risultato
<fede-rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15622577/
<krabador> fede-rico, molto bene, ha risolto
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> fede-rico, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<fede-rico> all'ultimo comando non esce nulla
<krabador> se non torna alla riga di comando, sta facendo
<krabador> e se sono abbastanza, gli aggiornamenti , ci metterà un po'.
<fede-rico> ok e prima di fare sudo apt-get pastebinit mi si è aperta in automatico la finestra degli aggiornamenti sulla barra delle aplicazioni ma io lo chiusa
<krabador> hai fatto bene, il secondo comando degli ultimi 2 che ti ho fatto mandare, serve esattamente a questo, con la creazione automatica del link pastebin
<fede-rico> ho fatto bene l'ultimo comando
<krabador> è un'affermazione autocelebrativa ?
<fede-rico> ma non è ancora tornata la riga di comando e non esce ancora nulla
<krabador> <krabador> e se sono abbastanza, gli aggiornamenti , ci metterà un po'.  ---> anche un bel po'.
<fede-rico> ok
<krabador> non chiudere il terminale / spegnere / riavviare, fin quando non ha finito
<fede-rico> certo
<fede-rico> intanto ha estratto i template dai pacchetti
<fede-rico> boia sta ancora lavorando
<fede-rico> eccomi
<fede-rico> ecco il paste che uscito dal link
<fede-rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15622738/
<fede-rico> krabador che dici ho risolto?
<ninho> andrea@andrea-HP-Pavilion-dv6000-RY645EA-ABZ:~$ sudo lshw
<ninho> eccomi di nuovo
<ninho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15622814/
<ninho> adesso lo istallati i driver?
<ninho> ce qualcunooo?
<ninho> mi serve aiuto
<fede-rico> kabrador hai visto il link ho risolto?
<ninho> federico
<ninho> puoi aiutarmi ?
<fede-rico> non credo non hole compentenze e le nozioni per farlo mi dispiace
<samir> salve
<armando> buongiorno
<armando> mi  potetre  indicare  un  materizzatore  per  ubuntu
<glpiana> armando, software intendi?
<armando> mi  hano  consigliato  nerolinux ma  all'instalazione  di  dice  che  è pericolo che il prericoloso  installarlo
<armando> si
<glpiana> armando, dovresti già avere del software dedicato nella tua installazione. che versione di ubuntu hai installato?
<Mr_Pan> !k3b | armando
<ubot-it> armando: Installazione e configurazione di K3B: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione/K3b
<Mr_Pan> !info k3b | armando
<ubot-it> armando: k3b (source: k3b): Sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu3 (wily), package size 617 kB, installed size 2434 kB
<armando> si  di  base  ce  xfburn
<glpiana> confermo, k3b
<armando> io  ho  14.04  di ubuntu
<cristian_c> armando: semplicemente, dipende  da cosa devi fare
<armando> ok  grazie  sto  scaricando
<armando> 2 ho una  scheda  viedo  con 3  uscite 1 vga 2 hdmi  3 dvi
<armando> ho  montato  3  monitor  dei  quali  2  li  visualizzo il 3  no
<armando> se abilito  hdmi  perdo  uno  dei  2
<armando> GeForce GT 610  e  la  scheda  video
<armando> NVIDIA Driver Version:304.131
<armando> il  quale  utilizzo  ma  mi  da  anche  altre  opzioni  di  driver
<cristian_c> armando: qual'è la domanda?
<armando> vorrei  attivare  anche il 3  monitor
<armando> non  so  se  è  perche  non si  puo  fare  con  ubuntu  o perche  ho il driver  errato
<cristian_c> armando: dipende dal chip, più che altro
<cristian_c> armando: quali risoluzioni hai utilizzato?
<cristian_c> armando: hai controllato sul sito nvidia
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> che poi la gt 610 è un rebrand della gt 520
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<polizzotto> buongiorno
<polizzotto> per postare una immagine?
<cristian_c> !image | polizzotto
<ubot-it> polizzotto: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<armando> scusate  si  è  bloccato il mause  e  ho  riavviato
<cristian_c> armando: hai fatto probabilmente un errato acquisto
<cristian_c> se pensavi di collegare tre monitor alla scheda grafica
<armando> se avete  risposto mi potete  copiare e  incolla
<cristian_c> armando: hai controllato sul sito nvidia?
<cristian_c> armando: dipende dal chip, più che altro
<cristian_c> che poi la gt 610 è un rebrand della gt 520
<cristian_c> armando: e la scheda non supporta tre monitor contemporaneamente
<cristian_c> devi andare probabilmente su gt 640
<armando> dovrei  comprare una  nuvoa  scheda  video ?
<cristian_c> o gt 630
<cristian_c> armando: ti suggerisco sempre di controllare sul sito ufficiale nvidia
<cristian_c> prima di fare i tuoi acquisti
<armando> sulla  scatola  fa  vedere  3  monitor  colegati  insieme
<cristian_c> altrimenti ti ritrovi con hardware non soddisfacenti le tue aspettative
<cristian_c> armando: praticamenti su tutti i forum specializzati
<cristian_c> dicono che la gt 610 supporta al massimo due monitor collegati in simultanea
<cristian_c> e
<cristian_c> armando: mi dispiace, hai fatto un acquisto imprudente
<armando> ok  allora  visto che  in  tutto  ho 4  monitr  da 19  montati  su un  piedistallo posso  comprare una  nuova  per  4 in  simultanea
<armando> il  pc  e  hp pavilion7485it
<cristian_c> armando: ma non so: la tua scheda madre ha un connettore in più?
<cristian_c> intendo, oltre ai 3 della gt 610
<cristian_c> ce n'è uno sulla mobo?
<armando> sulla  sceda  video  solo 3  conettori
<cristian_c> armando: non hai risposto alla domanda
<armando> la  scheda  madre  non so
<cristian_c> armando: è meglio che controlli
<armando> posso  allegare una  foto
<cristian_c> armando: guarda il tetro del tuo pc
<cristian_c> retro
<armando> cosa e  la  mobo?
<cristian_c> armando: abbi pazienza
<cristian_c> questo  non è un canale dove si fanno lezioni di informatica
<cristian_c> armando: intendo la scheda madre
<armando> http://support.hp.com/it-it/product/HP-Pavilion-Media-Center-m7400-Desktop-PC-series/1841801/model/1849628
<armando> questto  è il modello
<cristian_c> armando: se guardi ulteriormente la documentazione allegata al pc, ti spiega di quante e quali porte dispon1
<cristian_c> e
<cristian_c> armando: questo, nel caso tu non sappia distinguere le porte che vedi nella parte posteriore del tuo pc
<armando> ok  ho  fatto  la  foto  tempo  che  la  carico la  invio
<cristian_c> armando: non serve
<cristian_c> armando: ti è stato già detto che potresti sfruttare eventuali uscite video sul pc
<cristian_c> oltre a quelle presenti sulla gt 610
<armando> ci  sono  diverse  porte
<cristian_c> armando: per tutto il resto
<cristian_c> !chat | armando
<ubot-it> armando: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<armando> ma  non  credo che  ci sia  la altre perche  la  scheda  video  originale  lo  smontata e  sostituita  con la  610
<armando> poi  cera  una  sceda  video per  la  tv
<armando> e  lo  tolta
<cristian_c> armando: porte integrate sulla scheda madre
<cristian_c> non c'entrano le espansion9
<cristian_c> i
<cristian_c> se ce n'è una integrata, usa quella come terza uscita
<cristian_c> altrimenti , sfrutti solo quelle della gt 610, che pur avendo tre connettori, ne può usare soltanto due in simultanea
<cristian_c> quella scheda video è entry level, se vuoi di più, spendi di più
<cristian_c> i tre connettori sono tre solo per ragioni di compatibilità
<armando> potresti indicarmi un modello per avere 4 in  simultanea?
<armando> o potrei  mettere uno  swich
<cristian_c> armando: te l'ho già detto, controlla sul sito nvdia
<cristian_c> e le specifiche di ogni scheda
<armando> come  faccio a saper  quale  monta su  questo  pc
<cristian_c> !chat | armando
<ubot-it> armando: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<armando> dovrei  sapere la  scheda  madre?
<glpiana> armando, in un terminale: lspci | grep -i vga
<polizzotto> non posso accedere ai dati ce si trovano nella partizione occupata da windows
<polizzotto> mi appare questo messaggip
<polizzotto> https://imgur.com/t6mkL2d
<polizzotto> mi potete aiutare?
<cristian_c> polizzotto: un attimo
<polizzotto> si ok
<polizzotto> ciao gristian
<polizzotto> cristian
<cristian_c> polizzotto: è un pc con bios uefi?
<cristian_c> polizzotto: quale windows hai?
<polizzotto> il 10
<cristian_c> polizzotto: semplicemente, entra in windows 10 e accertati che il fastboot sia disabilitato
<polizzotto> dove lo cerco il fastboot?
<polizzotto> su windows 10?
<cristian_c> polizzotto: consulta le risorse ufficiali windows
<polizzotto> ok grazie
<cristian_c> qui si fa soltanto supporto a ubuntu
<polizzotto> ti farò sapere
<polizzotto> scrivero qui l'esito
<cristian_c> polizzotto: se è attivato il fastboot devi disabolitarlo
<cristian_c> disabilitarlo
<polizzotto> si ho gapito
<cristian_c> in questo dovresti accedere alla partizione windows anche da ubuntu
<polizzotto> oggi sbaglio anche a scrivere
<cristian_c> * in questo modo
<armando> grazie  per  le  info
<cristian_c> armando: della serie 600 , solo la 670 suporta quattro monitor
<armando> mi  consigliate  un  cattura immagine da installare
<cristian_c> ma non è detto che il tuo pc supporti una gt 670
<cristian_c> armando: sei su xfce?
<cristian_c> armando: dpkg -l | grep screenshot
<armando> xose una  chat?
<armando> questo  cattura  immagine  non  esce  nel sotware center
<cristian_c> armando: manda il comando indicato, per favore
<armando> dpkg questo
<cristian_c> !paste | armando
<ubot-it> armando: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<armando> grazie  ciao
<armando> alla  prossima
<fede-rico> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<fede-rico> ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti e con i plug-in di flashplayer
<fede-rico> c'è qualc'uno che può aiutarmi
<ste98> c'è nessuno ?
<fede-rico> ho un hp mini 110
<fede-rico> è sto usando la ubuntu 15.10
<Mr_Pan> fede-rico, e quindi?
<ste98> raga ma dopo aver scaricato ubuntu e messo su chiavetta come devo fare per installarlo come sistema operativo ?
<Mr_Pan> !installazione | ste98
<ubot-it> ste98: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fede-rico> mr_pan non riesco ad attivare il wifi per esempio
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | ste98
<ubot-it> ste98: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<ste98> grazie ubot
<fede-rico> mr_pan puoi aiutarmi
<fede-rico> ?
<Mr_Pan> fede-rico, da Terminale (ctrl+alt+T) scrivi lspci | grep Wireless e vedi se ti restituisci qualcosa ,,, nel caso lo incolli su pastebin
<Mr_Pan> !pastebin | fede-rico
<ubot-it> fede-rico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mr_Pan> e metti qui il link
<fede-rico> ok
<fede-rico> non esce nulla
<Mr_Pan> fede
<Mr_Pan> fede-rico,  sei su una live?
<Mr_Pan> fede-rico, prova vedere se nella finestra Hardware aggiuntuvu ti rileva la sk wifi...
<Mr_Pan> fede-rico, hai un interruttote fisico per abilitare/disattivare la wifi?
<fede-rico> no non sono su una live
<fede-rico> adesso guardo la finestra
<fede-rico> dove la trovo la finestra in inpostazioni?
<fede-rico> e si ho un interuttore fisico e è acceso
<Mr_Pan> fede-rico, modello del pc
<fede-rico> hp mini 110
<shayla> ste98, ciao
<shayla> (scusate mi è partito il messaggio che avevo scritto prima)
<lucianoMI> ciao
<lucianoMI> il mio runlevel di avvio è il 2 di default. come modifico il file /etc/init/gdm.conf per farlo partire senza gdm?
<lucianoMI> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15629374/
<fede-rico> mr_pan trovato niente
<fede-rico> ?
<fede-rico> ciao a    tutti ho bisognio di aiuto
<fede-rico> non riesco ad utilizzare il wifi del mio portatile hp mini 110 con ubuntu  15.10
<fede-rico> credo sia un problema di driver
<fede-rico> qualc'uno può aiutarmi?
<shayla> fede-rico,
<shayla> Hai provato a guardare in additional drivers?
<fede-rico> no puoi dirmi come fare?
<fede-rico> shayla
<shayla> Tra i programmi cerca "additional driver", lo apri e vedo se trova il dirver per la tua scheda di rete wifi, dopodichè se lo trova lo installi
<fede-rico> ok me l'ha trovato
<fede-rico> adesso devo mettere in uso
<fede-rico> sorgenti driver nome della sheda wifi
<fede-rico> perchè prima era spuntato non in uso
<shayla> fede-rico, sei riuscito ?
<fede-rico> sta applicando le modifiche
<armando> salve  buon  pomeriggio  ho  installato  la  versione  14.04  e  tramite  il  cd volevo  aggirnarlo al  15.10
<armando> ho appena  masterizzato il dvd  con  la  ultima  versione  ma  non  parte
<armando> inserisco il cd  spengo  e  apro  ma  non parte  il programma
<krabador> armando, come hai masterizzato il "cd" ?
<armando> con il pc  in  cui ce  ubuntu
<krabador> beh, certo non potevi averlo fatto in un lavandino.
<krabador> come l'hai fatto ?
<armando> avevo  vista ma  non  riscuvo a  farlo
<krabador> rispondi.
<armando> k3b
<armando> come  programma  di  befoult
<armando> defoult
<armando> formato  cd dati
<krabador> sbagliato
<krabador> "apri file iso"
<krabador> armando, il dvd con la iso all'interno , modalità dati non funzionerà mai
<krabador> !iso | armando
<ubot-it> armando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<fede-rico> ciao krabador
<krabador> armando, una volta rifatto correttamente il supporto di installazione, fa un backup dei dati che ti possono servire, e installa direttamente.
<krabador> salve fede-rico
<armando> scusa  mi  spieghi  cosa  sia la  iso
<armando> ho  usato  un  dvd
<krabador> armando, apri il link , segui le istruzioni
<armando> DVD-R
<krabador> armando, e leggi quello che ti ho scritto
<krabador> non girarci intorno, per favore.
<fede-rico> shayla  è normale che stia ancora caricando?
<krabador> armando, il file iso, è il file che scarichi dal sito, per poter fare il dvd o la pendrive, che deve essere trattato, nel caso del dvd, come il link che ti ho mandato
<armando> NELLA  CARTELLA  CHE  HO  SCARICATO  DI  UBUNTU    ho  un  solo file  che  si  chiama  ISOLINUX
<armando> intendi  quello?
<krabador> armando, assolutamente no, e per diversi motivi
<krabador> dal sito , si scarica il file iso, non una cartella. Se ce l'hai , è perchè hai estratto tu, il file, da qualche parte, cosa che non va fatta
<krabador> armando, sicuro di aver installato tu "la  versione  14.04 " ?
<armando> no  lo  fatta  con  aggiornamenti  partendo  da un  cd  di  un amico era la  versione  11.10
<armando> da  li  sono  passato al  12.04
<armando> adeso  14.04
<akis24> uhm..
<krabador> armando, rifai il dvd come ti indica il link
<krabador> armando, e segui direttamente la procedura di installazione
<krabador> !installazione | armando
<ubot-it> armando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<armando> il  file  iso  che cosa  intende ?
<krabador> armando, hai avuto risposta, concentrati, e buon lavoro.
<armando> Per masterizzare un'immagine è sufficiente fare clic con il Pulsante destro del mouse sul file .iso e selezionare l'opzione Scrivi su disco..., nella finestra che si apre premere il bottone Masterizza.
<krabador> armando, non incollare in canale per favore
<armando> seleziono la  cartella  scaricata  col  destro  non mi  esce  lopzione  scrivi
<krabador> armando, non ignorare cio' che ti è stato scritto precedentemente
<armando> comuque  noto  che  non ce  il  file  exe  sara per  questo ?  io ho masterizzato  estraendo  tutto  dopo aver  decompresso
<armando> non  riesco a  seguirti cosa  vuoi dirmi scusa ma  sono alle  1  armi
<krabador> scorri i messaggi di questa chat indietro
<krabador> ti ho spiegato per quale motivo il tuo dvd non va, cos'è una iso
<krabador> questo, un utente alle prime armi , sa farlo.
<krabador> segnala se hai problemi con questo .
<armando> stasera  rileggo  con  calma  grazie
<fede-rico> atp for ubuntu 10.04+ va bene come versine di donwload del flash player
<krabador> "atp for ubuntu 10.04+" ?
<krabador> fede-rico, hai ubuntu a 64bit o 32?
<fede-rico> 32
<fede-rico> comunque ho risolto andado
<YouNeverKnow> fede-rico, non avere fretta ;)
<fede-rico> sul software center
<fede-rico> lo sò grazie be happy and think positive
<krabador> fede-rico, il flash supportato ufficialmente in linux è rimasto alla versione 11.2 e aggiorato solo per bug di sicurezza
<krabador> considera che è arrivato alla versione 21
<krabador> cosa che, se avessi aspettato una risposta, magari potevi affrontare
<krabador> think positive
<krabador> fede-rico, ho messaggi privati disabilitati
<krabador> scrivi pure qui in canale
<fede-rico> ok
<fede-rico> allora ho un problema con i driver della scheda wifi
<krabador> fede-rico, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<fede-rico> ok
<fede-rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15631143/
<fede-rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15631143/
<fede-rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15631143/
<fede-rico> scusa il triplo iccollaggio
<krabador> assolutamente no.
<krabador> fede-rico, lspci -nn -d 14e4: | pastebinit
<fede-rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15631189/
<krabador> fede-rico, dpkg -l | grep b43 | pastebinit
<fede-rico> è uscito questo messaggio
<fede-rico> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> hai copiato e incollato correttamente ?
<fede-rico> si l'ho fatto pure due volte per sicurezza
<krabador> fede-rico, dpkg -l | grep firmware | pastebinit
<fede-rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15631283/
<krabador> fede-rico, sudo apt-get -y install firmware-b43-installer | pastebinit
<fede-rico> fatto sta caricando
<krabador> fede-rico, connessione fantascientifica
<fede-rico> bo ho vodafone
<fede-rico> e sta ancora caricando
<krabador> mobile?
<fede-rico> =(
<fede-rico> no no
<krabador> fede-rico, sono pochissimi mega
<fede-rico> adsl in casa
<krabador> i pacchetti installati dal comando
<fede-rico> lo credo
<fede-rico> forse è la mia zona
<fede-rico> oppure il portatile vecchio
<krabador> fede-rico, che "errore di input/output" potrebbe indicare disco andato
<fede-rico> quello che temevi ieri notte?
<krabador> fede-rico, quello che puo' essere ancora tranquillamente possiibole
<fede-rico> =(
<fede-rico> so sad
<fede-rico> prima di passare al 15 con la prima versione del 14 andava tutto bene
<fede-rico> non vedo perchè ora deve fare le bizze
<krabador> fede-rico, errore di input/output non è una questione di versione
<krabador> "non vedo perchè" vuole qualche referenza ...
<fede-rico> si si capisco è una questione di pc
<krabador> l'hardware si rompe
<fede-rico> certamente come tutto
<krabador> e non dura tutti gli anni che la gente creda che debba durare
<krabador> se si vuole usare , l'utente deve farsene una ragioje ..
<krabador> *ne
<fede-rico> purtroppo ne sono consapevole
<fede-rico> nel caso venga fuori quel errore
<fede-rico> basta cambio il disco rigido?
<krabador> purtroppo no
<fede-rico> devo buttare il pc opure ci può essere una soluzione?
<krabador> puo' significare varie cose, va diagnosticato con precisione
<fede-rico> ok
<krabador> fede-rico, certo , andare in un centro assistenza.
<krabador> ha finito ?
<fede-rico> no
<krabador> fede-rico, 10 min, con quel comando, neanche con il 56k di 20 anni fa
<fede-rico> peso
<fede-rico> prima con un altro sulla chat
<fede-rico> mi ha detto di andare nella finestra dei driver aggiuntivi
<krabador> fede-rico, il comando installa il driver per la scheda segnalata .
<shayla> Sta facendo la stessa cosa, e come prima non finisce
<krabador> ti faccio presente che la scheda è 802.11b/g
<fede-rico> si
<krabador> se la rete di casa è impostata in "n" non ti connetterai .
<fede-rico> però ho un altro driver da istallare
<fede-rico> in uso processor microcode for intel cpus da intel microcode
<krabador> "driver aggiuntivi" con alcune broadcom segnala un driver, che non è il piu' adatto
<fede-rico> da spuntare
<krabador> fede-rico, puoi lasciarlo perdere
<fede-rico> allora il problema potrebbe essere che il driver non è più adatto per la mia scheda
<krabador> fede-rico, non ti illudere :D
<fede-rico> ok scusa in driver aggiuntivi
<fede-rico> comunque il terminale è ancora fermo
<fede-rico> =(
<krabador> fede-rico, e questo puo' significare tante belle cose, che , se non dovesse essere un problema di rete, sono un po' tutte una brutta notizia.
<krabador> fede-rico, premi ctrl c    insieme, nel terminale
<krabador> fede-rico, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> fede-rico, poi, adatto o non adatto, in assenza di problemi di rete o hardware, l'installazione avviene lo stesso  ...
<fede-rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15631788/
<fede-rico> e prima c'è venuto un altro messaggio
<krabador> fede-rico, software-properties-gtk, togli la spunta alla voce cdrom, e ti assicuri che in tutte , tranne sources/sorgenti , sia presente
<krabador> chiudi correttamente la finestra
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<fede-rico> sources dov'è perchè non lo trovo
<francoz> salve ragazzi ho bisogno di aiuto
<krabador> fede-rico, sorgenti, se in italiano
<francoz> se no butto il computer con tutto ubuntu
<francoz> e pure con voi ahaha
<fede-rico> ok
<fede-rico> codice sorgente ho impostato saver italia
<krabador> fede-rico, ...
<krabador> fede-rico, la voce sorgente, non ha niente da impostare
<krabador> solo una spunta a sinistra
<paolino> salve,ho installato da poco ubuntu 14 ma non funziona il wireles
<paolino> chi mi aiuta?ù
<fede-rico> codice sorgente
<krabador> paolino, da piccolo , ti hanno detto  come si dice?
<fede-rico> non lo spunto quindi
<krabador> fede-rico, vuoi qualcuno che venga li a toglierla per te  ?
<fede-rico> no
<paolino> per favore, ma non siete qui per aiutare?ù
<krabador> fede-rico, bene.
<fede-rico> però volevo essere sicuro sorryù
<krabador> paolino, tutti gli utenti educati
<paolino> va bene scusa, mi aiuti per favore?
<tullio> Ciao a Tutti, Ciaooo Krabador
<krabador> paolino, questa è una risorsa ufficiale, con delle regole, se non ti stanno bene , puoi rivolgerti altrove
<krabador> wei tullio , tutto bene ?
<tullio> bene Krab! Grazie e a Te?
<paolino> ok però ho scritto cosi non ce bisogno di farne una questione madornale in fin dei conti è una cosa stupido ho scritto molto velocemente
<krabador> non male, cosa ti porta a 'sto convento ?
<krabador> paolino, niente di madornale, solo mettere in chiaro all'inizio.
<tullio> acqua, pioggia e vento! :-)
<paolino> tutto chiaro, adesso a chi mi devo rivolgere per essere aiutato?
<krabador> paolino, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<tullio> vorrei sapere 2 cose Krab
<krabador> paolino, sudo lshw -C network  pastebinit
<fede-rico> allora ho fatto e ricaricato e questa volta non si è bloccato dicendomi problemi di linea
<krabador> paolino, in ogni caso, a chi ti pare.
<krabador> fede-rico, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<tullio> prima: sul libro du Ubuntu nuovo dice di installare Java, si ma quale versione per Ubuntu 15.10?????
<krabador> tullio, openjdk
<tullio> c'è la 8 Runtime Krab Is Well?
<paolino> mi dice impossibile impostare il blocco
<fede-rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15632037/
<fede-rico> eccolo
<krabador> tullio, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jdk icedtea-7-plugin
<krabador> tullio, chiudi software center / gestore pacchetti / aggiornamenti
<krabador> paolino, ^
<krabador> tullio, non era per te l'ultimo
<krabador> fede-rico, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<fede-rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15632078/
<krabador> fede-rico, sudo apt-get -y install firmware-b43-installer | pastebinit
<paolino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15632135/
<paolino> krabador
<tullio> Fatto Krabador Grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :-)
<krabador> paolino, ci sono software center / gestore pacchetti / aggiornamenti  , aperti ?
<krabador> tullio, molto bene.
<paolino> può essere ora chiudo
<fede-rico> ero in bagno
<tullio> 2 Quesito. come mai che su Softare Center non mi da i programmi da acquistare ma solo quelli liberi?
<fede-rico> ecollo
<fede-rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15632125/
<krabador> fede-rico, sudo modprobe b43
<krabador> tullio, ci sono , se non sono segnalati , c'è un'impostazione in software center, da settare
<fede-rico> non mi da niente
<paolino> krabador dopo che devo fare?
<tullio> ok  mo' Vedo Krab!
<krabador> paolino, rimandaer il comando che ti ho segnalato prima
<paolino> ok già fatto tutte e due
<krabador> paolino, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> questo farà un link, incollalo qui
<krabador> fede-rico, controlla nel task in alto a destra di rete, se sta andando, al che riavvia
<paolino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15632249/
<fede-rico> mi dice che è connesso via cavo
<fede-rico> e non mi dice nulla sul wifi
<krabador> paolino, lspci -nn -d 14e4: | pastebinit
<krabador> fede-rico, riavvia
<fede-rico> stavo per dirtelo
<fede-rico> a doppio
<paolino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15632291/
<krabador> paolino, dpkg -l | grep firmware | pastebinit
<paolino> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/15632360/
<krabador> paolino, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<paolino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15632412/
<fede-rico> kabador eccomi connesso in wifi dopo millini di peripezie ti ringrazio e ti saluto
<fede-rico> krabador *
<krabador> molto bene
<krabador> in bocca al lupo col pc ;)
<fede-rico> grazie mille e ti ringrazio ancora per l'aiuto
<krabador> paolino, sudo apt-get -y install firmware-b43-installer | pastebinit
<krabador> fede-rico, buon sistema.
<paolino> il mio ?
<fede-rico> buona giornata e se potessi ti offrirei un bella birra fresca a meno che non sei astemio.
<fede-rico> buon lavoro continua così grazie tante
<paolino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15632634/
<krabador> fede-rico, buon proseguimento D:
<fede-rico> D:
<tullio> krabador, a quanto ho capito bisogna registrarsi, ma dove non ho capito Bene, forse su Ubuntu One?
<paolino> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/15632634/
<krabador> tullio, credo che serva quell'account, ma non ti nego , che personalmente ho sempre usato apt-get da terminale
<krabador> paolino, quando ha finito , riavvia
<paolino> il sistema ?
<krabador> yes.
<krabador>  
<tullio> ok; grazieeee Krab! :-)
<paolino> krabador , adesso funzione
<paolino> grazie :D
<krabador> great.
<paolino> krabador senti una cosa  se mi collego su youtube e mi guardo un video si blocca tutto come mai ?
<krabador> paolino, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<paolino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15633042/
<krabador> paolino, sudo apt-cache search nvidia | pastebinit
<paolino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15633088/
<gigirocK> Prova di forza https://twitter.com/windowsdev/status/716426165032865792
<krabador> paolino, sudo apt-get -y install nvidia-304 | pastebinit
<paolino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15633201/
<krabador> paolino, chiudi gestore aggiornamenti, software center, eccetera
<paolino> krabador non succede niente mettendo quel comando
<krabador> <krabador> paolino, chiudi gestore aggiornamenti, software center, eccetera  ---> alle 18:32
<krabador> una volta chiuso, a meno di non avere altri problemi con apt-get , lui elaborerà per un po' per poi darti un link
<paolino> il problema che non ce niente di aperto nel software center
<krabador> paolino, senti, hai installato correttamente il pacchetto per la wireless,che è successo dopo ?
<krabador> paolino, il gestore pacchetti ed il repositories, non si rompono da un momento all'altro senza motivo
<paolino> era sudo ...
<krabador> si puo' gentilmente avere il link del pastebinit?
<paolino> ora te lo mando
<paolino> mi dai un termine per chiudere tutti i processi aperti gentilmente
<paolino> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/15633953/
<krabador> paolino, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> menu a tendina "scarica da"
<krabador> seleziona server principale
<krabador> chiudi correttamente , sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<paolino> non trovo (software-properties-gtk
<krabador> paolino, ...
<krabador> nel terminale, premi poi invio
<paolino> messo in server principale poi che devo fare ?
<krabador> chiudi correttamente la finestra
<krabador> torna nel terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<paolino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15634322/
<krabador> paolino, sudo apt-get -y install nvidia-304 | pastebinit
<paolino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15634424/
<paolino> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/15634424/
<krabador> paolino, riavvia
<drag> gents ho un problemino con la prepotenza di win10 e ubuntu e vorrei registrarmi ma non ci riesco, qualcuno può aiutare?
<cristian_c> drag: esattamente, qual è il problema?
<krabador> "con la prepotenza di win10 e ubuntu e vorrei registrarmi" ovvero ?
<tullio> krabador il privato è sempre staccato?
<tullio> non ti preoccupare, ci Sentiamo un'altra volta. Ciaooooo Krab! GRAZIE!!!!!
<drag> voreei registrarmi per condividere il problema che ho installando ubuntu su pc con win10 on board, per questo mi sono registrato senza successo
<Carlin0> drag, registrato dove ?
<drag> sembra che mi sia registrato senza problemi, ho validato la registrazione tramite il link che ho ricevuto via mail ma niente, non riesco ad accedere
<drag> ubuntuone
<drag> ma se non è il sito adatto, quale?
<krabador> drag, questo è il canale irc di supporto ufficiale italiano
<krabador> ne puoi parlare anche qui
<drag> ok
<krabador> del problema , al fine di cercare assistenza
<drag> ho un acer aspire e5-571 con win 8.1 upfgraded to win10
<drag> chiaramente winzozzo non mi mimace per niente ma lo tengo perchè girano alcuni software che mi interessano
<drag> ora circa un mese fa dopo un pò di tracchiggi ho installato 14.04.3 LTS con successo
<drag> grub funzionante etcetc
<Carlin0> ma ubuntuone c'è ancora ? non l'avevano chiuso ?
<drag> allora sarà per quello
<drag> cmq poi pochi gg fa ho avviato con winzozz e di ubuntu più nessuna traccia
<krabador> Carlin0, come gestione account si, non piu' come cloud
<drag> ho avviato con una live e ubuntu è ancora lì, si sara fçççtuto il grub
<drag> ho provato a riavviare il pc con il bootrepair ma niente il bios non vede il cd e non mi dà possibilità di avviare con boot repai
<drag> alternativamente ho avviato con la live di ubuntu e ho fatto da terminale l'installazione di boot repair, apparentemente tutto filato liscio
<drag> ma niente fake!
<drag> sono sempre lì
<drag> il grub non c'è più e sul pc sembra esistere solo win10
<drag> consigli?
<Carlin0> drag, hai uefi ?
<drag> si
<Carlin0> non lo conosco mi spiace
<drag> e fino ad una settimana fa tutto era ok, mi sorge il dubbio che ci sia stato qualche aggiornamento di win 10
<krabador> drag, possibile, controlla le voci di boot in bios,
<drag> che abbia messo lo zampino
<drag> cioè? il secure boot è off
<krabador> in base a quello che c'è li potrebbe dover essere necessario ripristinare grub
<drag> uefi non è su legacy
<Carlin0> drag, e il fastboot ?
<drag> infatti ho provato a ripristinare ma come dicevo da cd non si può perche all'avvio non viene visto (e sulla macchina della mi aragazza invece si)
<drag> ho provato pure da terminale ma ninete
<drag> il fast boot
<drag> ?
<drag> non credo di averlo
<drag> o si chiam in un'altra maniera
<Carlin0> win ce l'ha ...
<drag> asp un sec
<Carlin0> controlla quello e disabilitalo
<drag> sto controllando, ma non capisco perchè con la live di ubuntu posso avviare il pc e con il cd di boot repair no
<drag> gents fast boot non c'è
<drag> certe volte penso che dovrei smontare l'HD e metterne uno vuoto, per installare solo ubuntu
<drag> consigli?
<Carlin0> cosa vuol dire non c'è? l'hai disabilitato ?
<drag> proprio non esiste una voce "fast boot"
<drag> in tutto il bios
<Carlin0> drag, allora non hai capito
<drag> opps il secure boot è di nuovo su Enable
<Carlin0> fastboot è una cosa di win non de bios
<drag> ah!
<drag> e come lo acchiappo?
<drag> su win10?
<Carlin0> non chiederlo a me , non suo win da 7 anni
<Carlin0> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<drag> :-)
<drag> capisco bene, chiedo venia!
<drag> cmq ho avviato il pc vediamo che posso fare
<krabador> drag, una buona convivenza win10/linux, è dettata dalla disabilitazione di avvio rapido
<krabador> in win10
<krabador> je doit aller
<drag> merci
<drag> Krabador
<drag> or voire
<drag> Carlin0 ci sei?
<drag> o chinqhe altro
<drag> il fast boot era off
<drag> che altro dovrei controllare?
<drag> c'è nisciunooooooo?
<drag> qualcun altro che possa aituarmi?
<drag> tutti a cena?
<shayla> drag,
<shayla> Ciao
<drag> hola
<drag> non riesco a risolvere il rebus
<drag> spero tu mi possa aiutare
<drag> pc acer aspire e5-571g con win 8.1 aggiornato a win10. hoinstallato ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS con successo. dopo un mesetto il grub è scomparso e non sono più riuscito a ripristinarlo. ho provato con boot repair ma il cd non viene letto dal mio pc (il cd è ok sul pc di altri)
<drag> ho provato anche a fare il boot rpair on line da terminale
<drag> sembra tutto ok ma non funziona
<drag> il fast bot su win 10 è off
<drag> cos'altro dovrei controllare/settare?
<drag> questo è l'outout del boot repair
<drag> Boot Info Script e7fc706 + Boot-Repair extra info      [Boot-Info 9Feb2015]
<drag> ============================= Boot Info Summary: ===============================
<drag>  => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda.
<drag> sda1: __________________________________________________________________________
<drag>     File system:       ntfs
<drag>     Boot sector type:  Windows 8/2012: NTFS
<drag>     Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
<paolino> ce qualcuno che mi aiuta perfavore ?
<jester-> !qualcuno | paolino
<ubot-it> paolino: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<paolino> jester oggi mi anno aiutato ad istallare la scheda video perche i video si bloccava tramite terminal l'abbiamo fatto , abbiamo riavviato il pc e quando si e acceso si vedeva malissimo non posso piu usare il il pc
<paolino> non posso neanche disistallare ciò che ho istallato
<jester-> paolino: che scheda
<paolino> scheda video per ubuntu per il mio pc
<jester-> paolino: eh a nvidia ati altro?
<paolino> si bravissimo/a
<cristian_c> paolino: sei sul desktop ora?
<jester-> pa ma quale nvidia non ati e ati non è nviia e se hai  una sis siamo a poto
<paolino> no dove sto scrivendo e un altro pc ma ho apportata di mano il pc che
<paolino> non funziona
<paolino> no nvidea geforce go 7400
<Guest80048> buona sera, ho alcuni problemi con l'aggiornamento della versione di ubuntu da 14.10 a 15.04
<Guest80048> c'è qualche anima gentile che mi può aiutare?
<jester-> Guest80048: logico visto che entrambe non sono piu suppoertate
<novellino> sera a tutti ragazzi
<Carlin0> Guest80048, devi reinstallare
<jester-> supportate
<Guest80048> ossia?
<paolino> jester- quindi puoi aiutarmi?
<novellino> come funziona qui???avrei un problemino, spero piccolo
<Guest80048> devo reinstallare una nuova versione di ubuntu?
<jester-> Guest80048:  quindi i server sono spenti
<Carlin0> esatto Guest80048
<Carlin0> !chiedi | novellino
<ubot-it> novellino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> Guest80048: o installi new o segui procedura ripristino che coserva i dati
<Guest80048> cosa dovrei mettere nel file "source" per farmi installare la nuova versione?
<jester-> !ripsristino | Guest80048
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ripsristino'
<novellino> ok,,, ubuntu 9.10(un pentium 4 3.20ghz con 3gb ram e video 256mb)in pratica uso un usb wifi, me la riconosce ma la rotella vicino all'orologio non smette di girare e non si collega
<jester-> !ripristino | Guest80048
<ubot-it> Guest80048: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<novellino> la chive in questione è una wn821n
<jester-> paolino: che cosa hai installato per la scheda
<novellino> ora sto installando
<Guest80048> il problema è che ubuntu sta su una partizione
<paolino> non lo so mi ha aiutato qualcuno di qua ? tramite il terminale  codici
<jester-> Guest80048: e dove vuoi che stia se non su una partizione
<Guest80048> non c'è nessun modo per aggiornarla dai fail OLe?
<jester-> paolino: sei sul desktop adesso?
<paolino> jester- si pero no dove sto scrivendo
<jester-> Guest80048: i pacchetti per le due distro non  sono piu su nessun server
<paolino> e su laltro pc che ho apportata di mano
<jester-> paolino: si o no
<paolino> si
<paolino> ù
<jester-> paolino: apri terminale
<paolino> non posso non mi fa aprire niente
<paolino> ci ho provato
<Carlin0> novellino, ubuntu 9.10 non è più supportato
<Carlin0> da qualche anno
<jester-> paolino: allora control_alt-F3   ti autentichi e poi fai  un fischio
<novellino> carlin0 e quindi? mi rileva la connessione
<novellino> mi rifiuto di tenere sto coso con windows
<paolino> fatto
<novellino> cmq, finisco di installare,, ma credo che se mi rileva la connessione l'hardware va bene..
<Carlin0> novellino, installa qualcosa di più recente
<Carlin0> novellino, la 14.04 o la 15.10
<novellino> carlin0 la mia scheda video non mi fa girare con quelle versioni, già provato
<paolino> jester- fatto
<novellino> se girasse non mi butterei sulle old version ti pare?
<Carlin0> che scheda video è?
<novellino> radeon 256mb
<Guest80048> ragazzi, dite che posso eseguire l'aggiornamento alla versione 15.10 direttamente?
<Carlin0> e non va con gli open ?
<cristian_c> Guest80048: non da 14.10
<novellino> no carlin0,, è lentissimo... direi che è l'unico difetto
<Carlin0> Guest80048, devi reinstallare
<paolino> jester-ci sei ?
<cristian_c> o meglio, installare la 15.10
<Guest80048> dalla 14.04?
<Guest80048> quindi mi riscarico la .iso
<cristian_c> Guest80048: o se hai pazienza, fra una ventina di giorni, esce la 16.04
<novellino> cmq carlin0, sono al 98% dell'installazione, ora vedo come si comporta
<Carlin0> novellino, ma anche con lubuntu è lento ?
<Guest80048> e dalla 14.10 posso passare direttamente alla 16.04?
<Carlin0> Guest80048, devi reinstallare
<Carlin0> Guest80048, devi reinstallare
<Carlin0> Guest80048, devi reinstallare
<novellino> si
<jester-> paolino: sei sulla tty?
<novellino> le ho provate tutte
<Guest80048> ok, reinstallo
<paolino> mi e spuntata uno schermo nero e tipo il terminale
<cristian_c> novellino: a maggior ragione, più leggero è il desktop, meglio è
<novellino> la 9.04 non mi riconosce l'hardware e devo andare di sndiswrapper
<jester-> paolino: autenticati, scrivi user a pass
<cristian_c> novellino: seriamente, non ha senso usare distro obsolete
<novellino> la 9.10 mi riconosce la connessione ma non si collega
<cristian_c> oltre al fatto che non riceverai supporto in questo canale, per esse
<paolino> fatto
<jester-> aaaah stasera c'è trollalleru trollallà delle distro guerre puniche?
<cristian_c> esatto
<novellino> si sta avviando...
<novellino> vediamo un po se va
<jester-> paolino: scrivi:  dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<cristian_c> !rilasci | novellino
<ubot-it> novellino: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<novellino> scusate,,,"sfanculo" si è collegato...perfetto
<paolino> jester me lo richiede di nuovo non fa niente
<novellino> se potessi monterei tiger sul mio macbook pro retina!!! altro che sistemi superati
<jester-> paolino: cosa ti chiede
<novellino> ora mi resta solo da eliminare la 9.04
<novellino> da gparted elimino la partizione interessata giusto?
<novellino> sperando di non avere problemi con grub
<jester-> cristian_c: tirano a ultra anche i macbucchi
<paolino> mi rispunta andrea@andrea-pavilion-dv6000-ry645ea-abz:$
<jester-> paolino:  [00:24:44] <jester-> paolino: scrivi:  dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> enter dicci cone trova
<novellino> azza gparted non è supportato, alternative?
<paolino> jester- adesso a fatto
<jester-> paolino: [00:29:52] <jester-> enter dicci cone trova
<novellino> provo con un "sudo apt-get install parted"?????
<novellino> *gparted
<jester-> novellino: abbiomo gia detto la tuo socio le da distro scadute non installi piu  una cippa
<paolino> come faccio a dirtello troppe cose da scrivere ti ripeto che non e questo il pc
<novellino> ok jester.... sai dirmi come elimino la 9.04?
<jester-> paolino:  ci deve essere un tipo nvidia301 sticazzi
<jester-> novellino: fornatti in sede di installazione distro valida
<cristian_c> novellino: avvia una live e brasi la partizione
<paolino> nvidia-304
<novellino> ottima idea,,
<novellino> grazie gente,,
<paolino> nvidia-libopenc-304
<novellino> buon proseguimento
<jester-> paolino: scrivi esatto tutta la riga
<jester-> <paolino> nvidia-304  e basta?
<paolino> nvidea-opencl-icd-304
<paolino> 304.131-oubuntuo.14.04
<jester-> paolino: suo dpkg --purge  nvidia-304
<paolino> devo sciverlo?
<jester-> paolino: no devi usare la forza del pensiero
<paolino> (suo) anche?
<jester-> sudo
<cristian_c> paolino: non essere timido
<jester-> paolino:  sudo dpkg --purge  nvidia-304
<cristian_c> il terminale non ti mangia
<paolino> fatto
<paolino> sto aspettando che finisce
<paolino> finito
<jester-> paolino:  sudo reboot
<paolino> fatto si sta riavviando
<paolino> jester- sei un pazzo
<paolino> :)
<jester-> paolino: ???
<paolino> mi e tornato come prima
<paolino> grazie tantissimo
<jester-> paolino: cioè prima di installare il driver invidia?
<paolino> si ahahhaha
<paolino> comunque se aspetti il tempo che lo collego ad internet ed operiamo con il compiuter stesso
<cristian_c> paolino: scaricare i driver fuori dai repository ufficiali, può comportare un certo margine di rischio
<paolino> tipo ?
<cristian_c> in quanto non integrati e/o testati con l'os
<cristian_c> paolino: come quello che hai sperimentato
<jester-> paolino: la tua scheda è vecchia e mi pare sia supportata dai legacy che sono peggio del nuvo
<paolino> quindi che mi consigli
<paolino> ?
<jester-> paolino:  lsmod | grep nouveau
<paolino1> jester- adesso sono con il pc in questione
<paolino1> che devo fare  ?
<jester-> paolino:  lsmod | grep nouveau
<paolino1> sul terminale giusto ?
<paolino1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15639375/
<paolino1> adesso ?
<jester-> paolino1: sta usando quelli ope quindi è a posto cosi visto che con i non open non va
<paolino1> jester- quindi che posso fare per far vedere i video in maniera piu ottima?
<jester-> paolino1: ottima cosa intendi
<paolino1> jester-  se vedi i video come li vedo io ti metteresti le mani nei capelli
<jester-> paolino1: che video hai e quale risoluzione
<paolino1> full hd
<jester-> paolino1: dai xrandr e metti nel paste
<paolino1> cosa?
<jester-> terminale
<jester-> xrandr
<paolino1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15639421/
<jester-> paolino1: hai 1280x800       60.0*+     che tipo di schermo è
<jester-> del portatile ?
<paolino1> cristalli liquidi
<paolino1> vuoi sapere i pollici ?
<jester-> paolino1: vorrei sapere che cazzo  di schermo hai in uso, se integrato protatile se normale se tv
<paolino1> portatile
<jester-> paolino1: quanti pollici
<paolino1> 15.6
<jester-> paolino1: lspci | grep -i vga
<paolino1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15639504/
<jester-> paolino1: 1280x800   è ottima comunque vai in impostazioni sistema --> video e vedi se te la fa cambiare
<paolino1> ok
<paolino1> si posso
<paolino1> no e il monitor che mi fa cambiare non ce video o altro
<jester-> paolino1: a capire cosa dici
<paolino1> la risoluzione  posso cambiare , no video
<jester-> paolino1: ma va? cambiala
<paolino1> e a  1280x800  ( 16:10)      poi posso mettere 1024x768(4:3)     oppure 800x600 (4:3)
<jester-> provale
<paolino1> in poche parole non posso vedermi neanche un film in streaming
<paolino1> vabbe
<jester-> paolino1:  ma senza film la risoluzione va bene?
<jester-> e cosa usi per lo streaming
<paolino1> la risoluzione e buona ma i film in steaming non me ne apre neanche uno
<jester->  1280x800 va meglio per un widescreen
<jester-> con cosa lo vedi
<paolino1> comunque lo vedo da guardaserie oppure film per tutti ecc siti vha
<jester-> paolino1: e 3 come i vedi
<paolino1> con il portatile  ?
<paolino1> che vuoi sapere
<paolino1> spiegati
<jester-> paolino1: madu  da browser da client altro?
<paolino1> da mozilla un browser
<jester-> oggia da mozzilla poi va nel brauser e via
<jester-> ma sei italiano ?
<paolino1> se
<jester-> paolino1: e cosa usa mozilla  che va nel bowser; flash html 5 altro?
<jester-> paolino1: scarica chrome dal sito google e usa quello
<jester-> che mozilla nel brauser ha un falsh obsoleo
<jester-> flash
<paolino1> ora lo scarico
<paolino1> jester- e tu pensi che da la mi fa vedere i film ?
<paolino1> non me lo fa scaricare
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-06
<tullio> quale installazione devo usare per ubuntu 15.10?
<tullio> di java. scusate
<tullio> me lo ero dimenticato!
<tullio> non fa nulla...... BUONANOTTE A TUTTI! ciaoooo
<armando> buongiorno
<armando> ho  installato  xubuntu  posso  fare una  domanda
<Carlin0> !chiedi | armando
<ubot-it> armando: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<armando> con chormium  non mi aper  alcuni  viedo
<armando> mi dice  che  manca il plugin
<glpiana> !pepperflash | armando
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pepperflash'
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> armando, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/PepperFlashPlayer
<armando> grazie
<armando> installato  e  riavviato il  pc  dice  sempre che  manca  plugin
<armando> o meglio plugin  non  sopportato
<Carlin0> armando, che video non riesci a vedere ?
<armando> https://www.skylinewebcams.com/it/webcam/espana/cataluna/barcelona/playa-barceloneta.html
<armando> mi  chiede la  verione  10.1 fi flasch
<Carlin0> armando, io con chrome la vedo
<armando> comuque  io  ho scaricato  quella  da  ubuntu center
<Mr_Pan> armando, io con chrome e firefox la vedo senza problemi
<Mr_Pan> perchè ti sei impuntato ad utilizzare chromium   ? ?
<armando> si  vede con firefox  ma  uso  chromium  perche  apre le  pagine  molto  veloce
<armando> lo  settato  di  defoult
<armando> ok  fa  niente  hai  ragione uso  altro  broswer
<Carlin0> armando, credo che tu non abbia installato peperflash per benino
<ExPBoy> lo credo pure io
<armando> Installare il pacchetto pepperflashplugin-nonfree.
<armando> questa  ho  installato
<ussaro> buongiorno,guardando la proprietà di alcune cartelle nei permessi alla voce proprietario c'è la parola "me" è normale?
<ussaro> ?
<Carlin0> ussaro, nella home  ?
<ussaro> gnome2
<ExPBoy> ?
<Carlin0> ussaro, che ubuntu hai ?
<ussaro> ubuntu 15.10
<ussaro> non riesco a rispondere
<ussaro> la cartella è in home
<ussaro> home ussaro gnome2
<armando> se  aumento la  RAM da  2G a  3G  vado a  migliorare  le  prestazioni ?
<armando> io  ho un processore  pentim  D
<Rebarbaro91> e' possibile avere  Ubuntu  senza  password?
<shayla> Rebarbaro91, http://askubuntu.com/questions/281074/can-i-set-my-user-account-to-have-no-password
<Mr_Pan> armando, ma passa direttamente a 4
<armando> 4  ram da 1G
<Mr_Pan> armando, hai 4 slot per la ram  ?
<armando> con  windows  xp  potevo  usare  1G+ 500MB
<armando> si 4  slot
<Mr_Pan> se hai già 2 gb di ram in tagli da 1 gb aggiungi altri 2 da 1 gb
<Mr_Pan> se hai un banco da 2 gbb ne metti un altro da 2 gb
<armando> si  ho  messo per  prova 3G   pero  non vedo  differenza
<armando> 1G+1G+1G
<Mr_Pan> armando, non è che fai miracoli ... solo che usa meno swap su disco
<armando> http://www.ebay.it/itm/1-GB-DDR2-RAM-1Rx8-PC2-6400U-non-ECC-Samsung-M378T2863QZS-CF7-/222023326656?hash=item33b19f1bc0:g:LQsAAOSwB4NWv2~P
<armando> questa  ho
<Mr_Pan> è ram nulla di che
<Mr_Pan> !chat | armando
<ubot-it> armando: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<armando> ok grazie
<koala_joe> salve ragazzi e urgente xrdp supporta ubuntu server 15.10 azure con appena installato gnome desktop
<Mr_Pan> eh?
<koala_joe> xrdp e supportato nella versione ubuntu server 15.10
<glpiana> koala_joe, xrdp presuppone una interfaccia grafica
<tullio> Ciaooo a tutti! :-)
<tullio> c'e un modo per controllare sul terminale il disco fisso, per errori ecc?
<glpiana> tullio, puoi usare fsck, ma la partizione deve essere smontata
<tullio> cosa significa smontata?
<glpiana> tullio, che non è in uso
<tullio> quindi non dal terminale
<glpiana> tullio, ???
<tullio> no, scusami spiegami
<tullio> come devo fare?
<glpiana> tullio, per poter fare il controllo di una partizione, la partizione non deve essere in uso, non deve cioè essere montata sulla radice del file system. poi per controllarla puoi usare il terminale o una interfaccia, è del tutto indifferente
<glpiana> cosa devi fare non lo posso sapere, visto che no hai esposto un problema ma hai solo chiesto se esiste un modo per fare una cosa
<glpiana> la risposta è stata "sì, si può fare, ma a determinate condizioni"
<tullio> non me lo fa fare infatti, mi dice che è montata. ma allora visto che sull'hard disk ho solo ubuntu che devo fare?
<glpiana> tullio, devi fare il controllo della partizione del sistema?
<tullio> devo fare un controllo dell'hard disk su cui c'è ubuntu
<glpiana> tullio, nel terminale scrivi: sudo touch /forcefsck           e al riavvio il sistema farà il controllo della partizione del sistema
<tullio> fatto quindi riavvio
<glpiana> sì
<tullio> grazieeeeee Gip!
<tullio> gipiana non mi ha fatto niente!!!! ho riprovato e mi dice comando non trovato
<tullio> sudo touch /forcefsck era vero?
<tullio> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<tullio> aiutooooo! :-)
<tullio> ciao Rambooooo
<tullio> nessuno mi può aiutare per favore????????
<tullio> GRAZIEEEE
<Mr_Pan> tullio, tullio1   devi  chiedere qui per supporto
<Mr_Pan> ma perchè sei loggato 2 volte ?!
<tullio> gipiana non mi ha fatto niente!!!! ho riprovato e mi dice comando non trovato
<tullio> tullio
<tullio> sudo touch /forcefsck era vero?
<tullio> tullio
<tullio> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<tullio> tullio
<Mr_Pan> lol
<StephanWik> Buongiorno
<StephanWik> C'e qualcuno disponibile?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | StephanWik
<ubot-it> StephanWik: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<leo_tangle> Buongiorno a tutti, sto riscontrando problemi per quanto riguarda l'installazione di Ubuntu in dual boot con Windows 10. Ho seguito tutti passi della guida: utilizzato UNetbootin per creare USB drive bootable e disabilitato il fast boot e il secure boot di windows 10. Appena effettuo il boot dalla pendrive mi compare la command line di grub e non i
<leo_tangle> l menù in cui far partire Ubuntu in modalità live, per poi installarlo in un'opportuna partizione. Qualcuno ha qualche idea su come risolvere questo fastidioso problema che mi trascino da giorni? Grazie a tutti
<cristian_c> !usbwin | leo_tangle
<ubot-it> leo_tangle: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<StephanWik> Io ho un lenovo G50-80 . Ho riscontrato un problema col Hard disk e adesso non mi fa più entrare nel Windows . Mi sta sempre aperto sulla schermata . Adesso ho cambiato Hard disk e ho messo il mio vecchio hdd 500 ha della Samsung e vorrei installare ubuntu. Il mio amico mi ha prestato la sua usb flash drive con ubuntu 32 bit . Preciso che ho 4 Gb r
<StephanWik> am e Intel i3. Accendendo nella boot e accendendo alla usb flash drive mi parte subito la schermata del Windows 8 e non succede nulla,, che cosa dovrei fare ?
<cristian_c> StephanWik: scarica ubuntu a 64 bit, oppure semplicemente disattiva secure boot e attiva la modalità bios legacy
<StephanWik> Io ho un lenovo G50-80 . Ho riscontrato un problema col Hard disk e adesso non mi fa più entrare nel Windows . Mi sta sempre aperto sulla schermata . Adesso ho cambiato Hard disk e ho messo il mio vecchio hdd 500 ha della Samsung e vorrei installare ubuntu. Il mio amico mi ha prestato la sua usb flash drive con ubuntu 32 bit . Preciso che ho 4 Gb r
<StephanWik> am e Intel i3. Accendendo nella boot e accendendo alla usb flash drive mi parte subito la schermata del Windows 8 e non succede nulla,, nella boot mode ho due opzioni . UEFI oppure LEgacy support. Se scegli UEFI poi sotto ho fast boot che è disabilitato e poi security boot disabled. Se scelgo LEgacy support nella boot mode poi sotto ho boot priorio
<StephanWik> ty e mi da : LEgacy first oppure UEFI first. Quale dovrei scegliere ?
<cristian_c> !ripti
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ripti'
<cristian_c> !ripeti
<ubot-it> non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<StephanWik> Si ma poi sotto ho riscritto altra roba.
<cristian_c> StephanWik: con installer a 32 bit, scegli legacy
<krabador> StephanWik, e fatti un favore
<krabador> scarica ubuntu a 64
<krabador> e scegli pure legacy
<StephanWik> e sulla boot priorioty scelgo LEgacy first giusto ?
<StephanWik> priority*
<maxer> Salve a tutti
<maxer> Problema ubuntu nn vede più la rete wifi
<maxer> Che faccio?
<maxer> Nnt Linux nn mi vuole bene
<maxer> Nessunoooooo
<maxer> Un help! Ubuntu continua a nn vedere il wifi di casa
<shayla> maxer,
<shayla> Non vede più la rete wifi vuol dire che prima riuscivi a connetterti?
<shayla> Sempre da ubuntu?
<maxer> rieccomi
<maxer> qualcuno sa come posso risolvere il fatto che ubuntu non vede la mia wifi?
<shayla> maxer, ti rifaccio la domanda
<shayla> "Problema ubuntu nn vede più la rete wifi" -> Prima ubuntu la vedeva?
<Mr_Pan> evidentemente maxer sa solo gridare "al lupo al laupo!" ...
<maxer> cosa?
<shayla> maxer, ti ho fatto una domanda. Puoi rispondere?
<maxer> a si prima la vedeva sia sul portatile che sul fisso
<maxer> vede anche tutte le altre reti a parte la mia
<maxer> pensavo fosse nascosta ma dal modem nulla
<maxer> ora sono connesso col cavo di rete
<shayla> Con altri dispositivi riesci a vederla?
<maxer> ma 10m di cavo no vanno molto bene...
<maxer> telefonino android
<maxer> portatile con win si
<maxer> tablet si
<maxer> idee?
<shayla> No
<shayla> maxer, se provi a connetterti a una wifi nascosta si connette ?
<maxer> confermo.. e mi spiace.. ma linux sta perdendo colpi.. molti colpi...
<maxer> ho provato
<shayla> E...?
<maxer> si connette
<shayla> Bene
<maxer> ho provato a mettere la mia rete con nome e pass e wpa
<maxer> ma nulla
<maxer> ma il fatto e che ieri la vedeva
<shayla> maxer, si connette o no ?
<maxer> si
<maxer> si connette anche a una wifi libera qui vicino
<maxer> solo la mia non la vede
<shayla> maxer, la mia domanda era si provi a connetterti alla tua rete facendo connetti a wifi connessa... funziona o no?
<maxer> no
<shayla> E sia il tuo pc fisso che il tuo portatile, così d'un tratto hanno deciso di non mostrarti più la wifi?
<maxer> ho linux su live usb
<maxer> che è uguale all'università
<bicz> halo
<bicz> sto avendo dei grossi problemi con openvpn
<shayla> maxer, puoi rispondere alle domande che ti faccio? Non mi sembrano così difficili
<bicz> si connette e tutto ma non naviga no ping no niente, se provo a risolvere un host tipo google.com lo fa ma molto lentamente e se provo a fare un traceroute verso il dns (di google 8.8.8.8) non lo raggiungo
<shayla> !chat | bicz
<ubot-it> bicz: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<maxer> sto rispondendo alle domande
<bicz> shayla: ma è di ubuntu :D
<shayla> bicz, direi di no
<shayla> maxer, stai rispondendo cose a caso. Io ti ho chiesto se da un giorno all'altro sia il tuo fisso che il tuo portatile hanno deciso di non mostrarti più la tua wifi
<shayla> E mi hai risposto che hai una linux si live usb.
<maxer> si... perchè sia il pc che il portatile adoperano lo stesso linux, che sta su una live in usb
<maxer> quindi entrambi non mi fanno vedere la wifi
<maxer> e cmq prima avevo scritto no!
<maxer> cmq entrambi non mi fanno vedere la mia wifi
<maxer> e non capisco il motivo
<maxer> ora anche vim non si installa
<shayla> maxer, ti ha dato qualche errore?
<maxer> la rete? no
<shayla> vim ...
<maxer> vim si nei pacchetti
<shayla> Cioè?
<maxer> impossibile recuperare  un pacchetto
<maxer> e impossibile scaricare un'altro pacchetto
<maxer> linux non mi vuole bene
<maxer> anche se faccio apt-get update da dei problemi
<shayla> Che problemi?
<maxer> gli stessi no riesce a installare o scaricare dei pacchetti
<maxer> quel che ora noto di strano e che se faccio sudo + comando no mi chiede la pass
<Mr_Pan> maxer, sei certo di avere installato correttamente ?! la usb non è corrotta?
<maxer> la uso da un pezzo e non mi ha mai dato problemi... di sorta
<maxer> oggi e cosi...
<maxer> dice che alcuni pacchetti non possono essere autenticati
<maxer> nnt dai
<cristian_c> maxer: in un terminale, digita: whoami
<maxer> vi ringrazio ma abbandono linux lo pensavo meglio torno a windows almeno li le cose vanno
<shayla> lol
<maxer> e che devo fare dopo whoami?
<shayla> buona fortuna maxer
<cristian_c> maxer: eeehhh, spetta, non dare rapide sentenze, che esulo dalla particolare situazione in cuiti trovi
<cristian_c> cui ti trovi
<cristian_c> maxer: cosa risponde?
<maxer> non è un situazione dia
<maxer> dai
<cristian_c> maxer: cosa risponde?
<maxer> mille mila problemi ogni volta che provo linux
<cristian_c> maxer: su su,
<maxer> e tu cristian mi hai aiuitato arquante volte
<maxer> per spostare la barra in basso.. col mouse...con la scheda tv...
<maxer> nulla mi risp...
<maxer> ubuntugnome
<cristian_c> maxer: eh, no
<cristian_c> maxer: allora non hai installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> ma sei in live
<shayla> cristian_c, ha detto prima che è live
<cristian_c> maxer: è normale che non ti venga chiesta una password in live
<shayla> <maxer> ho linux su live usb
<cristian_c> e se hai una broadcom, è normale che possa non andare in live
<cristian_c> shayla: ha un'installer au uab
<cristian_c> usb
<maxer> si ma quei problemi erano prima sull'installazione
<cristian_c> non un'installazione reale
<cristian_c> maxer: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> che risponde?
<shayla> cristian_c, o non ho capito niente o il suo problema è che tutte le wifi funzionano tranne la sua che non riesce a vedere.
<cristian_c> maxer: ifconfig -a
<maxer> molte scritte
<cristian_c> maxer: e le possiamo anche vedere?
<cristian_c> maxer: ifconfig -a
<maxer> come faccio a fartele vedere so che non posso fare copia e incolla qui
<cristian_c> maxer: e come mai non puoi?
<shayla> maxer, ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<cristian_c> maxer: non ce l'hai un cavo di rete?
<maxer> sn molte
<shayla> Prima installa pastebinit
<maxer> sono col cavo di rete adesso sul pc
<cristian_c> maxer: e come mai non puoi incollare?
<maxer> no no.. lo posso fare ma le altre volte mi avevate detto che cose troppo lunghe vanno passate in un altro modo
<maxer> se no intasano la chat
<cristian_c> maxer: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> maxer: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> maxer: oppure
<cristian_c> !paste | maxer
<ubot-it> maxer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maxer> visto che ricordavo un modo strano per fare sta cosa
<cristian_c> !paste | maxer
<ubot-it> maxer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> maxer: 15.10?
<maxer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15654116/
<maxer> pastebinit ha fatto
<maxer> installato con successo..stranamente!
<cristian_c> product: RTL8821AE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<cristian_c> maxer: ho la stessa wifi
<cristian_c> e non funziona
<cristian_c> anche sw non ho provato sulle nuove release
<maxer> cosa?
<cristian_c> maxer: che ho la stessa tua wifi
<cristian_c> c'è un bug, perciò sto andando di usb
<maxer> mi spiace per te!!!
<cristian_c> maxer: non ti preoccupaee
<maxer> ma se ieri andavaaaa!!!!
<cristian_c> maxer: ha dei problemi
<maxer> mi preoccupa invece.. oggi va domani no!!! non è normale
<maxer> e senza usarlo...
<cristian_c> tanto che zono costretto a dare sudo modprobe -r 8821ae
<maxer> passo ad android su pc
<maxer> cosa?
<shayla> buona idea maxer
<shayla> facci sapere come andrà
<maxer> grazie!!!!
<cristian_c> maxer: semplicemente, quella wifi ha dei bug
<maxer> cmq esistono soluzioni?
<maxer> aspeee i bug li ha linux con questa wifi..
<maxer> perchè con win va bene
<maxer> stranamente!
<cristian_c> maxer: non la vedevo, perché il canale non corrispondeva a quelli del router, quindi ho cambiato il canale sul routee
<cristian_c> fatto quello, la vede, ma comunque ha dei problemi dopo un po' di utilizzo, che si leggono anche nel dmesg
<cristian_c> maxer: non farti strane idee , i bug in linux esistono
<maxer> dmesg è un offessa?
<cristian_c> maxer: è un comanso
<cristian_c> comando
<maxer> aaa ok!!!!
<maxer> lool
<cristian_c> che ti mostra i messaggi del kernwl
<maxer> tutti i sys hanno bug
<maxer> ma risolverli in linux ragazziiii
<maxer> cmq evitiamo wifi.. ok... ma per vim?
<cristian_c> maxer: il succo è questo, non tutto l'hardeare è perfettamente funzionante in linux
<maxer> almeno quello
<maxer> quel che mi è sempre stato detto e l'opposto...
<cristian_c> perché i produttori sono focalizzati nel farlo funzionare con windows
<maxer> cmq...vim?
<cristian_c> maxer: di base molto hardware in linux funziona, senza scaricare driver dal sito del produttore
<cristian_c> o senza prelevarlo da cd
<cristian_c> maxer: aspetta, però
<maxer> è questo era il suo punto di forza... che sta crollando...
<cristian_c> maxer: ora mi sono ricordato
<maxer> e la wifi e della scheda madre.. e la cosa è grave...
<cristian_c> maxer: non sta crollando, per il semplice motivo che è sempre stato così, e rimane immutato
<cristian_c> maxer: è una wifi su pci-e come i notebook
<maxer> yes
<cristian_c> maxer: ripeto, mi sono ricordato
<maxer> cosa?ù
<cristian_c> maxer: che ero riuscito a farla andare senza problemi
<maxer> mi interessa più vim
<maxer> sinceramente vado col cavo e amen
<cristian_c> maxer: in pratica, si deve andare sul repository github di lwfinger
<cristian_c> maxer: ok
<cristian_c> maxer: ma rispondo alla domanda di prima
<cristian_c> quantomeno per eventuali interessati
<maxer> a be certo
<cristian_c> si scarica il repo in locale, si compilano i realtek
<cristian_c> si installano, e dovrebbe andare, solo che vanno ricompilati ad ogni aggiornamwnto del kernel ,se non si usa dkms
<cristian_c> maxer: conunque, l'altro giorno ho visto che lo stesso lwfinger ha apportato dei commit al kernel 4.5, se non sbaglio, quindi è ppssibile che tale versione del kernel sia già priva del bug
<cristian_c> maxer: per quanto riguarda vim, qual è il problema?
<maxer> che no lo installa
<maxer> sudo apt-get install vim
<maxer> ma nulla di fatto
<cristian_c> maxer: sudo apt-get install vim |,pastebinit
<maxer> mi da tanti errori
<cristian_c> !info vim
<ubot-it> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.4.712-2ubuntu4 (wily), package size 1047 kB, installed size 2563 kB
<Mr_Pan> ma perchè vim ... ?
<cristian_c> maxer: tra l'altro considera che sei in live
<cristian_c> e che potrebbe essere necessario attivare i repoaitoey da software-properties-gtk
<maxer> io so che ho sempre installato e aggiornato su chiavetta senza tanti problemi
<cristian_c> maxer: è una live, non è un'installazione reale
<cristian_c> che serve principlamente come test di ubuntu, prima di installarl0
<cristian_c> con tutti i limiti delle live
<maxer> ci sto programmando da gennaio.. ho instllato  komodo
<maxer> e altre cose carine...
<maxer> ma vim nulla
<maxer> non lo installa in nessun modo
<maxer> gli sta antipatico
<cristian_c> maxer: non hai installato su usb, renditi conto...
<maxer> penso di si
<cristian_c> pensi?
<Mr_Pan> maxer, ma perchè vim e non nano per esempio  ?
<maxer> lo usiamo a all'uni
<cristian_c> maxer: posta il link risultante del comando
<cristian_c> maxer: poi se devi trollare , è un altro paio di maniche
<maxer> cmq nano c'è!!!
<cristian_c> dillo subito, che ci si regola si conseguenza ;)
<maxer> mai trollato nessuno .. non in questo canale almeno!!!
<maxer> posto il risultato di cosa?
<cristian_c> del comando postato qualche minuto fa
<cristian_c> cristian_c> maxer: sudo apt-get install vim |,pastebinit
<cristian_c> ti restituirà un link
<cristian_c> maxer: nel caso,
<cristian_c> !paste | maxer
<ubot-it> maxer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mr_Pan> senza ,
<shayla> Mr_Pan, senza nulla togliere a nano, ma vim è vim
<cristian_c> sì, giusto
<cristian_c> cristian_c> maxer: sudo apt-get install vim | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ora è corretto
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: grazie
<maxer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15654790/
<cristian_c> maxer: ho corretto il comando
<Mr_Pan> ha il gestore pacchetti aperto
<maxer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15654834/
<cristian_c> anxhe
<cristian_c> chiudi qualsiasi altro gestore di pacchetti
<cristian_c> e rimandalo
<maxer> non fa nulla si blocca li
<cristian_c> maxer: non riesci a chiudere il gestore pacchetti?
<maxer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15654894/
<maxer> risolto
<maxer> ci impiega un bel po a darmi i risultati
<cristian_c> maxer: e perché hai dato sudo su?
<cristian_c> maxer: è normale che apt-get ci metta un po'
<maxer> che dovevo dare?
<maxer> dando sudo normalmente non me la chiede la pass
<cristian_c> maxer: allora, correggo il comando
<Mr_Pan> maxer, sei in live è normale che non ti chieda la password ....
<maxer> a ok
<cristian_c> maxer: sudo apt-get install -y vim | pastebinit
<maxer> cmq nelle live si può installare dei programmi?
<maxer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15654975/
<cristian_c> maxer: dipende se hai impostato la persistenza
<maxer> allora penso di si
<maxer> perchè ho il mio spazio dati e i programmi salvati
<cristian_c> ma la live, ckmporta problemi, se utilizzata come normale sistema installato
<cristian_c> maxer:  come mai non installi realmente su disco?
<maxer> insomma nessuna soluzione?
<maxer> ho provato... e se ti ricordi era più problemi che altro
<maxer> ero ogni giorno qui connesso a chiedere aiuto
<Mr_Pan> e quindi utilizzi una live ...
<cristian_c> maxer: hai problemi di autenticazione
<cristian_c> maxer: che ubuntu hai?
<maxer> gnome
<maxer> piedone!!!
<cristian_c> ubuntu gnome quale versione?
<maxer> bhoooo
<cristian_c> maxer: eddai
<cristian_c> maxer: digita: lsb_release -a
<maxer> non lo ricordo aggiorna in continuo ogni volta che  mi connetto
<cristian_c> maxer: digita: lsb_release -a
<maxer> 14.10
<maxer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15655092/
<cristian_c> maxer: 14.10 non è neanche più supportata
<cristian_c> maxer: stai utilizzando una versione obsoleta
<drag> ciao ieri ho lasciato la chat senza riuscire a risolvere il mio problema post installazione
<cristian_c> è normale che non installi i programmi, hanno 'spento' i repository, maxer
<maxer> ma dai!!!! sigh sigh
<maxer> quindi? come aggiorno?
<cristian_c> maxer: non dare sempre la colpa a linux di tutto ;)
<drag> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Mr_Pan> maxer, scarica una iso aggiornata e rifai la usb
<maxer> comeee rifaccioooooo
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti | drag
<ubot-it> drag: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<maxer> ma scherziamo... ho tutti i programmi e file su questo
<maxer> loool
<Mr_Pan> i programmi li installi di nuovo i dati li salvi. dove sta il problema?
<maxer> ho le lacrime agli occhi!!!
<maxer> altre ore di lavoro!!!!
<cristian_c> !rilasci | maxer
<ubot-it> maxer: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<maxer> e tutto oggi che sto cercando di risolvere qualche problema..
<Mr_Pan> maxer, stai utilizzando una versione del 2014 ... il cui supporto è terminato d aun pezzo ..
<cristian_c> maxer: avresti dovuto fare l'upgrade, da installazione reale
<drag> ok, cercavo attenzione. allora ho un acer aspire e5-571g, win10 on board. ho installato un mesetto fa con successo ubuntu14.04.3 LTS
<cristian_c> maxer: vedi che succede a insistere con le live?
<cristian_c> ;)
<maxer> ma non si può aggiornare questa?
<maxer> senza rifare il tutto!!!!
<drag> il grab ,i ha dato noie ma con boot repair ho risolto
<cristian_c> maxer: ehhh, pure 15.04 è scaduta
<Mr_Pan> grub
<cristian_c> maxer: quindi semplicemente, salvati i dati
<cristian_c> maxer: e fa un'installazione in dual boot
<maxer> no... dual boot e male
<Mr_Pan> drag, la domanda?
<maxer> l'avevo e avevo solo problemi.... e tu povero cristian dovresti saperlo
<drag> adesso il grab è scomparso e quando metto il cd del boot repair per avviarlo ed ripristinare il grab, il pc non vede il cd inserito. il cd è ok visto che sul pc di altri va bene
<maxer> cmq vedo se riesco a fare una nuova live... uffiiiiiii
<maxer> però i pc dell'uni hanno tutto... uffiii
<drag> ho anche provato a ripristinare il boot usando una live di ubuntu e poi scaricare on line il necessario. tutto sembra filare liscio ma niente
<drag> sono al punto di partenza
<maxer> cmq grazie  di tutto....
<drag> Mr_Pan
<cristian_c> maxer: allora fa una cosa, installa su usb
<gigirocK_> drag: ma nel win 10 hai tolto i vari freeze hybern etc ?
<cristian_c> maxer: non usb live
<maxer> ma sono abbastanza convinto che questo sia un installazione da usb... come lo vedo
<drag> la domanda è come reinstallo in grub? oppure è il grab il problema reale?
<maxer> perchè me l'avevata fatta fare voi tempo fa
<cristian_c> maxer: prepara un supporto con 15.10 o 16.04
<drag> cos'altro devo controllare ?
<drag> ho tolto il secure boot e il fast boot
<ussaro> buonasera ho in home cartelle vuote ineliminabili proprietario"me" tutte riconducibili alla cartella inode/directory; con il comando top alla voce user trovo messaggi+ e avahi c 'è una relazione?
<cristian_c> maxer: poi prendi una seconda pendrive o un hard diak esterno, e dura te l'installazione dici a ubuntu, di inatallarsi sul supporto esterno, scegliendo 'altro' nelle opzioni di installazione
<drag> che altro? non capisco fino ad una settimana fa andava tutto bene
<maxer> ho un modo per vedere se qusta e una versione live o installata su chiavetta?
<cristian_c> maxer: in pratica installi da usb a seconda usb
<cristian_c> in modo 'reale'
<drag> il freeze hybern ancora no, ma solo perchè nelle guide non era mensionato
<cristian_c> maxer: l'ho visto prima, è una live la tua 14.10 attuale
<drag> cmq il cd live del boot repair perchè non viene riconosciuto?
<maxer> a ok.... sigh....
<cristian_c> maxer: cioè è un supporto d'installazione , non è un sistema installato
<maxer> quindi ricapitolo
<cristian_c> maxer: non ce l'hai una seconda usb?
<maxer> scarico linux ubuntu gnome 16
<maxer> lo metto su chiavetta usb
<maxer> quando installo gli dico di installarlo su chiavetta usb
<cristian_c> maxer: sì, poi fai partire la live usb
<maxer> mi servono quindi 2 chiavette usb
<cristian_c> maxer: esatto , ma devi scegliere l'opzione 'altro'
<maxer> capito
<cristian_c> maxer: sì, una pee la live, una per il sistema vero e proprio
<maxer> aaaa.. cercasi chiavette libere...
<maxer> ok grazie. provo...a breve mi faccio sentire...
<cristian_c> maxer: il sistema vero e proprio sarà come se l'avessi installata su hard diak, l'unica limitazione è data dalla velocità della connessione uab
<cristian_c> usb
<drag> forse la chat non è il posto adatto per avere aiuto
<cristian_c> maxer: se hai dubbi , leggi la guida all'installaziine
<maxer> no no è il posto adatto
<cristian_c> !installazione | maxer
<ubot-it> maxer: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<maxer> ok vado a provare a dopop
<cristian_c> !gparted | maxer
<ubot-it> maxer: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> drag: hai un sistema uefi?
<drag> si
<drag> ed è enabled
<drag> il secure boot off
<drag> credo di avere controllato tutto ma non va
<cristian_c> ussaro: dev'essere stato a seguito di una qualche manovra riuscita male
<cristian_c> drag: hai detto che non vede il dvd
<drag> e che si fa adesso?
<drag> si non vede il dvd di boot repair ma  il dvd della live di ubuntu si
<cristian_c> drag: boot repair a 32 bit?
<drag> si credo sia a 32bit, ma il mese scorso sulla stessa macchina ha funzionato e funziona sul vaio a 64 bit della mia ragazza
<drag> cmq il boot repair l'ho anche scaricato on line usando la live di ubuntu
<drag> e non è cambiato niente
<drag> temo qualche aggiornamento diabolico di win10
<cristian_c> drag: le cose non sono collegate
<drag> ok
<cristian_c> drag: hai il log di boot repair?
<drag> si
<drag> come lo posto?
<cristian_c> !paste | drag
<ubot-it> drag: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<drag> fatto
<cristian_c> bene, posta il link risulante
<cristian_c> +t
<drag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15655652/plain/
<ussaro> grazie per avermi risposto , ho installato tiger 1:3.2.3-12.1 e infatti non riesco ad avviarlo ma qualche cartella così c' era già
<cristian_c> drag: dove hai reinstallato grub?
<cristian_c> !info tiger
<ubot-it> tiger (source: tiger): Report system security vulnerabilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.3-12.1 (wily), package size 430 kB, installed size 2410 kB
<drag> sul sd7
<drag> se non erro
<cristian_c> ussaro: cpnsiderando questioni di privacy, puoi comunque postare il risultato di: ls -al ~/
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> drag: non va bene
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<drag> ok
<cristian_c> drag: sulla partizione efi, in realtà, nel tuo caso sda2
<drag> ok, ma da terminale come faccio ad installarla su sda2?
<cristian_c> dev/sda2       1,230,848     1,845,247       614,400 EFI System partition
<cristian_c> dev/sda2        C20C-DAE0                              vfat       ESP
<cristian_c> drag: ci sono dei comandi che puoi usare da livs
<cristian_c> live
<drag> quali?
<drag> posso usare in alternativa questo? http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/download/system-desktop-tools/boot-repair-disk-2014-11-30-3330367/?linkid=133397
<drag> o meglio questo? https://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/files/boot-repair-disk-64bit.iso/download
<cristian_c> drag: qui hai già visto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FUEFI ?
<cristian_c> Effettuare il boot dal supporto utilizzato precedentemente e avviare Boot-Repair.
<cristian_c> Selezionare Advanced options → GRUB location.
<cristian_c> Selezionare la riga Separate /boot/efi partition e fare clic sul pulsante Applica.
<cristian_c> Nel caso la riga non fosse selezioanbile significa che la partizione EFI è assente. Può essere creata come spiegato nel paragrafo precedente.
<cristian_c> drag: ovvero: http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347272513.png
<drag> sto masterizzando la versione a 64 bit di yannubuntu e vedo dove arrivo, intanto apro le guide e leggo un pò
<cristian_c> BootOrder: 2002,0001,2001,2003
<cristian_c> drag: ti ho anche riportato i passaggi da eseguire e postato una schermata esemplificativa
<cristian_c> più facile di cozì...
<cristian_c> s
<cristian_c> BootOrder: 2002,0001,2001,2003
<cristian_c> Boot2002* EFI DVD/CDROM	RC
<cristian_c> Boot0001* Windows Boot Manager	HD(2,12c800,96000,f1e8c1bd-aba4-4797-9fa1-c8cfdd3e47cd)File(EFIMicrosoftBootbootmgfw.efi)WINDOWS.
<cristian_c> Boot2001* EFI USB Device	RC
<cristian_c> Boot2003* EFI Network	RC
<cristian_c> drag: come puoi leggere ubuntu non è nella sequenza di boot
<cristian_c> infatti è:
<cristian_c> Boot0002* Unknown Device: 	HD(2,12c800,96000,f1e8c1bd-aba4-4797-9fa1-c8cfdd3e47cd)File(EFIubuntushimx64.efi)RC
<cristian_c> e non c'è neanche il masterizzatore nella sequenza
<cristian_c> BootCurrent: 0003
<cristian_c> ah, no, sorry
<wolfy00> buona sera
<cristian_c> Boot0003* ATAPI CDROM: MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ8HC	ACPI(a0341d0,0)PCI(1f,2)03120a00010000000000CD-ROM(1,7c6fa,11c0)RC
<drag> hai idea di come il dual boot è stato "annullato"? qualche update su uno dei due OS?
<cristian_c> drag: ma hai letto tutto ciò che ho scritto negli ultimi cinque minuti
<cristian_c> ?
<ussaro> quel comando alterna root e il mio nome senza altri nomi alcuni nomi sono evidenziati in blu.con il comando ps axu | grep x.25306 dove x.25306 è  una di quelle cartelle è evidenziata in rosso
<cristian_c> ussaro: puoi postare la riga?
<wolfy00> ho un vecchio netbook e vorrei installare ubuntu mate 15.10 (è la prima volta che mi avvicino a linux) ho scaricato la iso e unetbootin per windows ma nelle distribuzioni non trovo ubuntu mate cosa devo fare per creare una usb da cui installare linux?
<cristian_c> !download ! wolfy00
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !derivate | wolfy00
<ubot-it> wolfy00: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<cristian_c> wolfy00: scarica ubuntu mate dal sito di ubuntu, in formato .iso
<cristian_c> wolfy00: successivamente, o masterizzi l'iso su dvd
<wolfy00> già fatto
<wolfy00> ora devo portarlo su usb
<cristian_c> o la trasferisci su usb tramite universal usb installer
<cristian_c> !usbwin | wolfy00
<ubot-it> wolfy00: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<wolfy00> ma su unetbootin non trovo la distribuzione mate in alto
<cristian_c> wolfy00: c'è un'opzione in basso, per caricare un file precedentemente scaricato
<cristian_c> wolfy00: tuttavia, lascia perdere unetbootin, fidati...
<wolfy00> ok grazie delle pronte risposte, vi faccio sapere come va l'installazione ;)
<cristian_c> drag: ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi in canale, per favore
<drag> scusa, dicevol fatto è che per un mese ha funzionato e poi puff, è come lo vedi adesso...ubuntu non è listed nel boot menu e mi chiedevo come mai
<drag> io non credo di avere toccato niente
<cristian_c> drag: hai qualche file .efi di backup di troppo
<drag> ha
<cristian_c> poi per carità , l'aggiornamento di win 10, se corpoao, potrebbe aver modificato il bot, in profondità
<drag> ecco...
<cristian_c> ma è solo un'ipotesi
<drag> alcuni upgrade di win10 non sono disinstallabili
<cristian_c> non supportata da prove
<drag> già provato
<drag> a rimuovere
<cristian_c> drag: ma hai provato da boot repair, a fare quel che ti ho detto?
<drag> sto masterizzando una live mi servono altri 5 min
<cristian_c> drag: tipicamente, uefi vede solo i sistemi live che lo supportano
<cristian_c> quindi suppongo solo boot repair a 64 bit, e non anche a 32 bit
<cristian_c> e se ubuntu live è a 64 bit, si spiega perché lì il boot va
<drag> capisco, il bootrepair a 32 il mese scorso andava bene...cmq non è un prob sto mastrizzando la 64...finger xed!
<cristian_c> drag: magari avevi il bios in legacy mode
<drag> nope
<drag> e ne sono sicuro
<drag> ok il checksum è finito passo il cd sull'altra macchina e riavvio...
<drag> cçXXXXo! anche questa live non viene riconosciuta quando avvio il pc
<drag> grrrrr
<drag> non mi pare di avere alternative....solo da terminale
<drag> che ne pensate?
<cristian_c> drag: avvia boot repair dalla live di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !uefi | drag
<ubot-it> drag: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> nel primo link è spiegato come fare
<drag> bha me lo p
<drag> ripasso rigo per rigo
<cristian_c> drag: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FUEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<cristian_c> drag: http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347272513.png
<cristian_c> drag: nel secondo menù a discesa , seleziona la partizione esp/efi, ovvero sda2
<cristian_c> drag: che cos'hai invece nel primo menù?
<drag> ho scaricato il boot repair a 64 bit ma quando avvio il cd non viene riconosciìuto
<cristian_c> drag: una schermata da parte tua, sarebbe gradita
<cristian_c> !image | drag
<ubot-it> drag: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<drag> una foto col cell....arriva
<cristian_c> drag: allora non leggi...
<drag> Scaricare l'iso di boot-repair 64 bit.
<drag> Masterizzare il file .iso su un CD o un DVD oppure creare da questo una live usb.
<drag> Effettuare il boot dal supporto utilizzato precedentemente e avviare Boot-Repair
<cristian_c> cristian_c> drag: avvia boot repair dalla live di ubuntu
<drag> dalla 15.10?
<cristian_c> drag: ovviamente, fai conto di aver già avviato boot repair
<cristian_c> e passi direttamente al punto 4
<cristian_c> drag: sì
<drag> sto avviando con live 15.10 appena è up cambio il cd con il boot repair...corretto?
<ussaro> ussaro   26793  0.0  0.0  13720  2296 pts/12   S+   18:09   0:00 grep --color=auto x.25306
<ussaro> ussaro   26793  0.0  0.0  13720  2296 pts/12   S+   18:09   0:00 grep --color=auto x.25306
<drag> ?
<cristian_c> ussaro: questa non fa parte della risposta al comando che ti ho dato
<cristian_c> drag: no
<cristian_c> drag: devi semplicemente, installare boot repair
<cristian_c> drag: il log di boot repair da dove l'hai preso?
<cristian_c> drag: se l'hai usato da ubuntu installato, allora avvia quello
<drag> da terminale, non ho molte altre scelte se il cd di boot repair a 64 bit non viene riconosciuto. Il log di boot repair viene dal tentativo fatto ieri cioè da terminale
<cristian_c> 'da terminale' <- sì, ma su quale sistema?
<drag> su sda 7 che adesso ho so essere wrong! il punto è come punto il grub repair su sd2?
<cristian_c> drag: allora avvia normalmente ubuntu
<cristian_c> drag: lanci boot repair
<cristian_c> scegli opzioni avanzate, grub location, bla bla bla
<cristian_c> come nella guida uefi
<drag> è parte della distro? oppure ho bisogno dellarete?
<cristian_c> drag: te l'ho postato più volte i, metodo
<cristian_c> stai trollando?
<drag> no
<drag> sto imparando
<cristian_c> drag: dove hai installato boot repair?
<drag> come hai letto dal log su sda2
<ussaro> quel comando alterna root e il mio nome senza altri nomi alcuni nomi sono evidenziati in blu.con il comando ps axu | grep x.25306 dove x.25306 è una di quelle cartelle è evidenziata in rosso
<drag> scusa
<drag> il 7
<drag> cmq la live si sta avviando
<cristian_c> ussaro: non è il comando che ti ho dato prima, molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> drag: quindi hai installato boot repair sul sistema installato?
<drag> credo proprio di si
<cristian_c> drag: allora, lascia fare la live
<cristian_c> drag: ed avvia ubuntu su sda7, normalmente
<cristian_c> drag: poi da ubuntu, avvia boot repair
<drag> il grab non showup
<cristian_c> ed esegui tutti i passi come specificato in precedenza
<drag> infatti seguirò gli steps
<cristian_c> drag: e allora come ci sei entrato in ubuntu?
<drag> dallalive di 14.04
<ussaro> provo se è utile a postarlo non sono pratico di pastebin
<drag> solo che (è assurdo lo so) ma la live di boot repair non viene rilevata dal bios quando scelgo da quale source far avviare
<cristian_c> drag: allora va bene la live che stavi caricando poco fa
<drag> ok
<drag> appena avviata
<cristian_c> drag: la live di ubuntu che stavi avviando poco fa
<cristian_c> !bootrepair | drag
<ubot-it> drag: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<cristian_c> drag: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair#Installazione_su_supporto_live
<cristian_c> drag: ovviamente, segui solo la parte sull'installazione in live di ubuntu
<cristian_c> il resto lo fai tramite guida a uefi
<ussaro> pastebin /15657390,ok'
<ussaro> è ok?
<cristian_c> ussaro: posta il link complet'
<cristian_c> non è un link valido
<ussaro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15657390/
<ussaro> ok?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> ussaro: quali sono i file che danno problemi?
<ussaro> ho in home cartelle vuote ineliminabili proprietario"me" tutte riconducibili alla cartella inode/directory; con il comando top alla voce user trovo messaggi+ e avahi c 'è una relazione?
<ussaro> help
<caveat> ussaro: prova a riformulare
<drag> @cristian_c ho avviato la live, gparted e vedo la /dev/sda2/ unmounted con una label ESP
<drag> non piu uefi
<ussaro> alcune cartelle hanno nei permessi alla voce proprietario la dicitura"me" ma io non riesco neanche ad cestinarle
<drag> http://prntscr.com/aoyhsw
<ussaro> che tipo di problema è?
<salvatore> buonasera a tutti
<salvatore> ho un problema ho dimenticato la password del sistema ho riavviato il pc entrato in GRU recovery root digitato dopo il cancelletto passwd e dovrei digitare totò con O accentata ma non la trovo con nessun tipo di combinazione suggerimenti?
<ussaro> qualche consiglio?
<salvatore> oppure un modo x ripristinare la password o cambiare il nome utente il cd live non ricordo se ancora ce l?ho
<caveat> ussaro: sai i nomi di queste directory?
<caveat> ussaro: anche solo uno
<salvatore> dovrebbe essere totò
<caveat> salvatore: cosa?
<salvatore> ho un problema ho dimenticato la password del sistema ho riavviato il pc entrato in GRU recovery root digitato dopo il cancelletto passwd e dovrei digitare totò con O accentata ma non la trovo con nessun tipo di combinazione suggerimenti?
<caveat> salvatore: impossibile
<caveat> come ti e` saltato in mente?
<salvatore> impossibile cosa? mettere la o accentata?
<caveat> salvatore: come mai stai seguendo questa procedura?
<salvatore> perche non ricordo piu la password o meglio quelle che di solito uso non funzionano sicuro perche le ho provate
<caveat> come mai proprio questa?
<ussaro> run/user/1000/gvfs oppure home/ussaro
<salvatore> di sicuro non mettero piu nessuna lettera di sto genere
<salvatore> senza password non posso fare niente
<caveat> ussaro: cd /home   e poi  ls -l ussaro
<caveat> salvatore: intendo, come mai stai seguendo proprio questa procedura?
<salvatore> posso provare la procedura da cd live ma non mi sembra di avere il cd del 15.10 anche una vecchia versione va bene?
<cristian_c> ussaro: tra l'altro non hai risposto alla domansa
<cristian_c> domanda
<cristian_c> drag: qual è il problema?
<salvatore> perche il cd del 15.10 non credo di averlo
<ussaro> quale domanda?
<caveat> salvatore: se hai dimenticato la password, come mai inserisci "toto`"?
<cristian_c> ussaro: quella che ti ho posto almeno mezz'ora fa
<ussaro> cioè?
<cristian_c> cristian_c> ussaro: quali sono i file che danno problemi?
<cristian_c> non ne hai elencato uno
<salvatore> non ho capito caveat         totò e il nome utente primario tra l'altro ce ne uno solo o devo inserire home?
<caveat> salvatore: di certo non devi inserire "toto`" a seguito di:  passwd
<salvatore> e cosa devo mettere?
<caveat> salvatore: a seguito di passwd dovresti inserire la password di root che vorrai adottare
<cristian_c> drag: hai avviato boot repair?
<caveat> salvatore: dovrebbe chiedertela poi una seconda volta per confermarla
<ussaro> ti ho risposto ripetendo il quesito iniziale perchè non so capire da dove parte il problema
<salvatore> ok quindi al cancelletto digito passwd spazio e la nuova password?
<cristian_c> ussaro: non hai risposto precisamente alla domanda
<cristian_c> molto semplicement3.
<caveat> salvatore: passwd  return  e poi la nuova password
<salvatore> quindi passwd return invio e poi nuova password
<caveat> salvatore: tu non ricordi la password di utente normale
<caveat> salvatore: si`
<caveat> salvatore:
<caveat> no return == invio
<cristian_c> ussaro: hai elencato il contenuto della tua home
<salvatore> no eppure credo che sia una tra le tante che ho provato
<cristian_c> ussaro: ma non hai specificato quali di  questi file e cartelle ti danno problemi
<caveat> salvatore: passwd   poi tasto invio    poi digiti la password nuova
<salvatore> ok perfetto provo subito fortunatamente ho messo avvio senza richiesta password
<salvatore> intanto grazzissimo
<ussaro> bash: cd/home: File o directory non esistente
<salvatore> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> ussaro: e questo cosa rappresenterebbe?
<caveat> ussaro: cd /home
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> !comandi | ussaro
<ubot-it> ussaro: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<ussaro> ok ho capito lascio grazie comunque
<cristian_c> ussaro: di niente
<caveat> ussaro: lasci? Devi postare l'output di:   ls -l /home
<cristian_c> la prossima volta accertati di essere più chiaro
<caveat> per vedere i permessi di cui parli
<cristian_c> nel fotografare il problema
<cristian_c> caveat: è inutile insistere, non vedi che non ha voglia?
<cristian_c> avrà sicuramente da fare anche lui.
<ussaro> ho chiesto aiuto perchè non competente,se ciò è causa di polemiche non utili ha nessuno preferisco tenermi i problemi... sono abituato
<ussaro> grazie
<cristian_c> ussaro: ti s è spiegato innumerevoli volte di spiegare esattamente quale fosse il problema
<cristian_c> e alla fine pare che il problema sia un comando errato
<cristian_c> e non problemi con i file
<cristian_c> ussaro: e quindi ti si è indicata la guida su come usare la riga di comando
<cristian_c> e il comando corretto
<Christian79> Buona sera a tutti, ho acquistato da poco un netbook con ubuntu, non l'ho mai utilizzato ma devo dire che mi trovo bbastnza bene anche se non so ancora fare molte cose
<ussaro> ok grazie
<Christian79> avrei una domanda: è meglio installare un antivirus oppure no?
<cristian_c> Christian79: vai tranquillo, nessun antivirus
<cristian_c> per il sistema
<Christian79> principalmente lo uso per mail e navigazione
<Christian79> per cui non serve nulla?
<cristian_c> Christian79: come dire, le classiche accortezze
<cristian_c> non aprire allegati da sconosciuti
<cristian_c> fare i normali aggiornamenti del sistema operativo
<Christian79> ottimo
<cristian_c> non dare permessi a eseguibili o pacchetti di dubbia provenienza scaricati dal web
<cristian_c> e usare solo i repository ufficiali di ubuntu ,possibilmente
<cristian_c> Christian79: per tutto il resto:
<cristian_c> !documentazione ! Christian79
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !documentazione | Christian79
<ubot-it> Christian79: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<Christian79> grazie 1000
<cristian_c> di niente
<Christian79> buona serata
<cristian_c> buon proseguimento con ubuntu
<Christian79> grazie
<Salvatore> Caveat ti sto scrivendo dal cellulare ho provato il comando pero dopo che inserisco e reinserisco password mi dice errore manipolazione token di autenticazione e sotto password unchanged
<Salvatore> Sono ancora la schermata del grub
<cristian_c> Salvatore: cosa stai tentando di fare, esattamente?
<caveat> Salvatore: sicuro di averla reinserita correttamente?
<Salvatore> Si ti dico
<caveat> Salvatore: ora sei lla schermata di grub e hai la shell di root?
<Salvatore> Ho scelto root e mi apre la selezione a digitura ho scritto passwd invio scrivo la pass nuova dopo la rimetto e poi mi da il comando di errore
<Salvatore> Si sono ancora qui in questa schermata
<cristian_c> Salvatore: sei in una shell di root?
<Salvatore> Si
<cristian_c> Salvatore: la tua password contiene simboli e/o lettere maiuscole?
<Salvatore> No ho scritto naomi
<caveat> Salvatore: il tuo user qual e`?
<Salvatore> Toto con la o accentata
<caveat> Salvatore: avevi/hai solo lo user "toto`"?
<Salvatore> Si
<caveat> ma possibile che Linux accetti user name con accenti? Non mi sembra possibile
<cristian_c> Salvatore: passwd e basta cambia la password dell'utente corrente
<caveat> Salvatore: l'aveva gia` usato il sistema?
<cristian_c> Salvatore: nel tuo caso, l'utente corrente è l'utente root
<Salvatore> Si ho provato solo toto con o normale mi dice che non esiste user
<cristian_c> Salvatore: devi digitare: passwd totò
<Salvatore> Si si unico utente toto
<caveat> Salvatore: ma ti eri loggato con l'user "toto`" almeno 1 volta?
<cristian_c> se l'useraname è totò
<Salvatore> E ma non riesco a fare la o con accento
<cristian_c> Salvatore: sai come trovare la ò accentata sulla tastiera in inglese?
<cristian_c> layout
<Salvatore> No come si fa
<cristian_c> Salvatore: nella shell di root sei su tastiera inglese immagino
<cristian_c> Salvatore: confermi che hai il layout non in italiano?
<Salvatore> Si nella tastiera e dopo il tasto l
<cristian_c> Salvatore: è facile verificarlo
<cristian_c> Salvatore: premi maiusc+2
<Salvatore> E come?
<cristian_c> scusa, shift+2
<cristian_c> se a schermo escono le doppie virgolette, il layout è italiano
<Salvatore> Mi scrive la chiocciola
<cristian_c> e quindi è layout inglese
<cristian_c> come previsto
<cristian_c> Salvatore: ora ti trovo la o accentata
<Salvatore> E come la faccio la o con accento?
<Salvatore> Grazie
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> serve una combinazione
<cristian_c> Salvatore: ok, trovaro
<cristian_c> trovato
<Salvatore> Quindi?
<cristian_c> Salvatore: altgr+'+o
<cristian_c> Salvatore: però prima devi trovare l'apostrofo
<Mr_Pan> `ø
<Mr_Pan> opss
<Salvatore> Ok cerco
<cristian_c> Salvatore: sulla riga del capslock, il secondo tasto dopo la L è l'apostrofo
<Salvatore> Apostrofo sulla a accentata
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> vedi se premendo a accentata. esce l'apostrofo
<Salvatore> Ok quindi?
<cristian_c> Salvatore: altrimenti c'è una via più veloce
<cristian_c> Salvatore: ti faccio cambiare il layout a caldo
<Salvatore> Si esce
<cristian_c> Salvatore: digita: loadkeys it
<Salvatore> Fatto
<cristian_c> Salvatore: vedi se la tastiera si è italianizzata
<cristian_c> o meno
<Salvatore> Si si provo ora?
<cristian_c> Salvatore: digita: passwd totò
<Salvatore> User non esiste
<cristian_c> Salvatore: ls /home
<cristian_c> che risponde?
<cristian_c> Salvatore: occhio alle maiuscole
<Salvatore> Devo digitare ls /home
<Salvatore> ?
<cristian_c> sì
<Salvatore> File o directory non esiste
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> Salvatore: posta schermata
<cristian_c> !image | Salvatore
<ubot-it> Salvatore: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Salvatore> Come
<cristian_c> Salvatore: un foto
<cristian_c> del display
<cristian_c> una
<Salvatore> Fatto caricata
<Mr_Pan> Salvatore, devi incollare il link ....
<cristian_c> Salvatore: posta il link
<Salvatore> Aspetta che la ricarico non lo sapevo
<Salvatore> http://prntscr.com/aozph8
<cristian_c> Salvatore: leggi bene cosa ho scritto
<cristian_c> Salvatore> Devo digitare ls /home
<cristian_c> che hai scritto anche tu, qui, correttamente
<Salvatore> Sono col cell perdonami cosa hai detto?
<cristian_c> gli spazi...
<cristian_c> tu hai scritto ls/home
<cristian_c> ma prima qui avevi scritto
<cristian_c> Salvatore> Devo digitare ls /home
<Salvatore> Perdonatemi errore mio
<Salvatore> Ragazzi non mi va piu il monitor devo riavviare il pc
<Salvatore> Credo sia la scheda video andata
<cristian_c> Salvatore: 'non mi va più il monitor' <- cioè?
<Salvatore> Non vedo niente tutto nero
<cristian_c> premi un tasto
<cristian_c> sarà lo standby
<cristian_c> Salvatore: hai tastiera a filo?
<Salvatore> No no e qualcosa altro
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> Salvatore: riavvia, rientra in shell di root, fa quello che devi fare, riavvia, fai un backup
<Salvatore> Ci sono ho riavviato
<cristian_c> oppure backup direttamente da live
<Salvatore> Pc-one
<cristian_c> ....
<Salvatore> Provo il comando con pc one?
<cristian_c> ?
<Mr_Pan> ...
<Salvatore> Provato anche con pc-one mi da sempre errore di manipolazione
<cristian_c> Salvatore: qui non si sta a perdere tempo
<cristian_c> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Salvatore> Cristian scusami che ho fatto
<Salvatore> Credi che sia meglio provare da cd live? Non so che fare
<Salvatore> Cristian_c ci sei
<armando76> buonasera ,  mi  consiglaite  un  programma epr  scaricare le  foto dal mio note 4
<Nonno> salve
<Carlin0> !ciao | Nonno
<Nonno> esiste una utility per rendere usb avviabili su linux?
<ubot-it> Nonno: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Carlin0> Nonno, dd
<Carlin0> copia la iso con dd sulla chiavetta
<paolino> salve , chi e cosi gentile ad aiutarmi ?
<Nonno> ah e così è avviabile da bios?
<Carlin0> Nonno, se il pc permette boot da usb si
<Nonno> ottimo grazie
<Carlin0> !chiedi | paolino
<ubot-it> paolino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Nonno> la sintassi di dd qual è?
<paolino> Carlit0 io ieri ho provato a scaricare google croome ma niente non riesco ad istallarlo puoi aiutarmi
<Carlin0> sudo dd if=/path/della/iso of= dev/sdX ← al posto della X il dev della chiavetta
<Carlin0> paolino, l'hai scaricato ?
<paolino> si
<Carlin0> se ci clicchi sopra ti dice apri con ?
<paolino> si
<Nonno> grazie mille carlin0, gentilissimo
<paolino> gestore archivi
<Carlin0> paolino, che ubuntu hai ?
<paolino> 14.04
<Carlin0> paolino sudo apt install gdebi
<Carlin0> paolino, dopo clicchi su chrome e lo apri son gdebi
<Carlin0> e lui te lo installa
<armando76> mi consiglaite un programma per scaricare le foto dal mio note 4
<paolino> fatto
<paolino> come faccio a sapere se lha istallato ?
<Carlin0> paolino, cercalo nel menù
<Carlin0> o nella dash
<Carlin0> armando76, cosa sarebbe ?
<paolino> mi da errore di architettura
<Carlin0> paolino uname -a cosa dice ?
<paolino> Linux andrea-HP-Pavilion-dv6000-RY645EA-ABZ 4.2.0-27-generic #32~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 22 15:32:27 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<armando76> smartphone  note 4
<Carlin0> paolino, chrome c'è solo pe la 64 bit
<Carlin0> !chat | armando76
<ubot-it> armando76: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<paolino> e che posso istallare ?
<paolino> in pratica devo vedermi film in streaming
<cristian_c> paolino: specifica il nome del sito
<cristian_c> per capirsi
<paolino> guardaserie , filmpertutti ecc
<cristian_c> paolino: attualmente quale browser utilizzi su ubuntu?
<paolino> mozzilla
<cristian_c> paolino: di che plugin necessiti?
<paolino> non so di cosa stai parlando
<paolino> :/
<paolino> sono un asino in materia
<cristian_c> paolino: contenuti web spesso richiedono plugin di terze parti
<cristian_c> tipo flash
<cristian_c> paolino: che cosa ti dice firefox?
<paolino> mi apre il sito provo a vedermi un film ma il film non parte mi da errore aspetta che te lo specifico
<cristian_c> ecco, è meglio che lo specifichi
<paolino> Reported Web Forgery!
<paolino> This web page at www.nowvideo.li has been reported as a web forgery and has been blocked based on your security preferences.
<paolino> Web forgeries are designed to trick you into revealing personal or financial information by imitating sources you may trust.
<paolino> Entering any information on this web page may result in identity theft or other fraud.
<paolino> aspe ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> ecco
<paolino> This web page at www.nowvideo.li has been reported as a web forgery and has been blocked based on your security preferences.
<paolino> Web forgeries are designed to trick you into revealing personal or financial information by imitating sources you may trust.
<paolino> Entering any information on this web page may result in identity theft or other fraud.
<paolino> poi con speedvideo
<paolino> mi dice
<Flash> Carlin0 perché mi hai bannato?
<krabador> tu chi saresti , di grazia ?
<Carlin0> Flash, io manco sono op , hai sbagliato indirizzo
<cristian_c> e capitan america?
<krabador> cristian_c, no, fa parte dell'arrowverse
<cristian_c> ottimo
<krabador> puo' effettivamente non sapere dov'è capitan america
<Flash> Uno che cercava solo aiuto ed invece niente , ero quello che voleva un aiuto per vedermi un film
<krabador> Flash, questo canale è adibito al supporto tecnico del sistema operativo
<cristian_c> Flash: au siti di streaming illegali
<krabador> Flash, hai copia originale, del film che vuoi vedere ?
<cristian_c> su
<Flash> Va ben scusatemi
<cristian_c> Flash: tra l'altro dai messaggi postati, non sembra un problema software
<krabador> Flash, puoi rispondere alla domanda, per favore ?
<cristian_c> ma credo limitazioni legali o sito bloccato
<krabador> copia fisica o digitale, intendo.
<Flash> no krabador
<krabador> allora , per questioni sia tecniche , che di policy del canale, sei offtopic, e sei offtopic anche in #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> per tutto il resto, resta pure in nostra compagnia.
<Flash> Si , ma se mi servire sul serio un aiuto per software come faccio ?
<krabador> Flash, se hai problemi con un rubinetto , chiami l'idraulico
<krabador> se hai problemi con ubuntu, puoi chiedere qui
<krabador> eccetera.
<krabador> !chat | Flash
<ubot-it> Flash: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> ma , leggi attentamente il topic, quando entri .
<Flash> si certo con il cellulare sono  collegato , e mi aiutate tramite cellulare
<Flash> comunque scusate ancora ripeto che non lo sapevo
<krabador> Flash, questo canale ha il log, non puo' essere occupato per questioni del genere , ti è stato detto dove andare, per cio' che non riguarda supporto ubuntu, con le dovute attenzioni al topic
<maxer> salve a tutti, ho installato linux xubuntu su macchina virtuale ma non riesco a passare i file tra i due sistemi...avete idee di cosa possa fare?
<krabador> maxer, certo, leggere la documentazione ufficiale del software di virtualizzazione usato
<Flash> ok gentilissimi
<maxer> fatto mi da mille modi diversi e no ne va mezzo...linux mi odia
<krabador> maxer, ok, ma purtroppo non riguarda il sistema
<krabador> ma il software di virtualizzazioen
<krabador> credo che ti odi il software vm  non linux.
<maxer> a me sembra molto di linux visto che con gli atlri sistemi virtualizzati va senza problemi
<maxer> ho addirittura un android virtualizzato va bene... molto stranamente
<krabador> maxer, la supposizione non porta lontano ;)
<maxer> dalle suposizioni nascono grandi ideee...
<maxer> e io no ne ho
<krabador> !chat | maxer
<ubot-it> maxer: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> ;)
<maxer> ok.
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-07
<Luca62> qualcuno on line ?
<tizianopeterle> Buongiorno, sto cercando qualcuno che mi possa aiutare a connettere in rete una stampante Samsung SCX4300 in modo da stampare sia con un fisso siacon un portatile.
<tizianopeterle> Dimenticavo che su entrambi i PC è installato Zorin OS 9 Core
<glpiana> !chat | tizianopeterle
<ubot-it> tizianopeterle: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nostrosimone> buongiorno
<nostrosimone> avrei bisogno di supporto
<shayla> Ciao nostrosimone
<shayla> !chiedi | nostrosimone
<ubot-it> nostrosimone: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Giorgio> salve, ho appena installato ubuntu, a parte che mi ha cacellato tutto, ora non riesco a settare una risoluzione superiore a 640x480, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<nostrosimone> ho installato ubuntu in dual boot un paio di giorni fa.. mi accorgo sol ora che mi mancano molte icone, e che il tasto di arresto sistema non è presente in alcuna schermata.. cosa devo fare??
<shayla> nostrosimone, che versione di ubutnu
<nostrosimone> l'ultima
<glpiana> Giorgio, che scheda video monta il tuo pc?
<Giorgio> 15.10
<nostrosimone> nvidia geforce 930m
<glpiana> -.-
<shayla> lol
<glpiana> Giorgio, nostrosimone, scambiatevi i pc per favore
<nostrosimone> ahahah
<nostrosimone> ragazzi la mia è l'ultima versione di ubuntu
<Giorgio> purtroppo non ricordo la scheda video, si tratta di un portatile packard bell con processore pentium dual core da 1,8 giga
<glpiana> Giorgio, apri un terminale, scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga    e vedi che scheda è
<glpiana> nostrosimone, la prima cosa da fare è aprire un terminale e scrivere. sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nostrosimone> ok  @glpiana, dopo di ciò, se puoi illustrami i vari passaggi
<nostrosimone> che sfortunatamente ti scrivo da un pc conwindows
<Giorgio> come lo apro il terminale? (abbiate pazienza per favore)
<glpiana> nostrosimone, devi dare solo quel comando. se ci sono installazioni in sospeso andate male dovrebbe mettere a posto. segnati anche un: sudo apt-get -f install   (che magari capita ti venga suggerito in caso di errori)
<glpiana> nostrosimone, dopodichè un bel: sudo apt-get update   seguito da sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> nostrosimone, finiti sti comandi, riavvia e vedi se la situazione migliora
<glpiana> Giorgio, beh è tra i programmi, o tra gli accessori o tra gli strumenti di sistema
<glpiana> Giorgio, puoi provare anche a vedere se si apre con ctrl+t, se la scorciatoia è impostata
<nostrosimone> proverò subito
<nostrosimone> e ti farò sapere
<nostrosimone> glpiana
<glpiana> oki
<Giorgio> sto cercando il terminale, ancora non riesco
<cristian_c> Giorgio: ctrl+alt+t
<Giorgio> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<glpiana> Giorgio, che versione hai installato di ubuntu? ubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu...?
<glpiana> ah ok, l'hai trovato :D
<NOSTRO> glpiana
<NOSTRO> il terminale non mi riconosce i comandi
<NOSTRO> che devo fare??
<glpiana> NOSTRO, sei da ubuntu ora?
<cristian_c> Giorgio: se hai 15.10, dovrai fare probabilmente un downgrade
<NOSTRO> esattamente glpiana
<cristian_c> Giorgio: la scheda è vecchia e con il tempo il kernel taglia il supporto ad hardware del genere
<glpiana> NOSTRO, copia e incolla: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cristian_c> Giorgio: ti conviene provare una 12.04.1, in live
<cristian_c> tanto per capirsi
<NOSTRO> NON MI FA INSERIRE LA PASSWORD
<NOSTRO> glpiana
<glpiana> Giorgio, oppure se hai una scheda video ati o nvidia da altro pc, o magari qualcosa che ha qualche tyuo amico, montarla e vedere come si comporta
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: per queationi di sicurezza, la password non è visibile, quando digitata
<glpiana> NOSTRO, scrivila, anche se non la vedi. occhio al maiuscolo
<Giorgio> ok proveoò la 12.04.1
<cristian_c> Giorgio: concordo con glpiana, radeon e nvidia so o comunque supportate dai nuovi kernel
<cristian_c> quantomeno in risoluzione
<cristian_c> dai driver nativi
<NOSTRO> dopo averla messo do l'invio
<cristian_c> *sono
<NOSTRO> o lascio che carichi
<glpiana> NOSTRO, yes
<glpiana> NOSTRO, invio
<glpiana> elisa
<glpiana> -.-
<NOSTRO> ila password sarebbe quella rischiesta in avvio
<NOSTRO> elisa cara
<NOSTRO> ahaha
<cristian_c> Giorgio: se vuoi un sistema estremamente più aggiornato, segui il consiglio di glpiana
<NOSTRO> glpiana elisa
<glpiana> NOSTRO, quella che ti chiede al login
<Giorgio> non posso cambiare scheda, si tratta di un laptop con scheda integrata
<cristian_c> Giorgio: allora prova la 12.04.1
<NOSTRO> PENSO DI ESSERE DENTRO
<NOSTRO> glpiana
<glpiana> Giorgio, allora non resta che utilizzare una versione di ubuntu più vecchia
<cristian_c> Giorgio: se il pc è vecchio, lubuntu is the way
<NOSTRO> ora cosa faccio
<glpiana> NOSTRO, hai dato: sudo dpkg --configure -a   ?
<NOSTRO> l'hodato
<glpiana> NOSTRO, ha dato output?
<NOSTRO> ho anche inserito la password
<NOSTRO> ma mi ritorna al punto di partenza
<NOSTRO> non capisco il perchè
<NOSTRO> un attimo che riprovo
<glpiana> normale. scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<NOSTRO> sta lavorando
<Giorgio> ok grazie per i consigli, un saluto a tutti, a risentirci quando avrò fatto il downgrade,
<NOSTRO> glpiana
<NOSTRO> ha fatto
<NOSTRO> ha letto il tutto
<NOSTRO> devo dare qualche altro input ora??
<cristian_c> Giorgio: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<cristian_c> Giorgio: più che altro, masterizzala su cd e prova a fare il boot, in live
<Giorgio> grazie, vado
<cristian_c> Giorgio: senza installarla
<glpiana> NOSTRO, ora: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> Giorgio: se la risoluzione è ok, installi quella su hard disk
<NOSTRO> dopo di che? glpiana
<glpiana> NOSTRO, non ha installato nulla?
<NOSTRO> sisi ha installato
<NOSTRO> glpiana
<glpiana> NOSTRO, allora, anzitutto fai un riavvio e poi torna qui
<NOSTRO> vado e torno
<NOSTRO> ;)
<Giorgio> ho scaricato la iso della versione 12.04 ora vorrei lanciare l'istallazione da chiavetta usb come devo fare? ( l'ho gia fatto con la versione 15.10 mali ero in ambiente windows
<glpiana> Giorgio, usa usb-creator-gtk
<NOSTRO> glpiana
<NOSTRO> ci sono
<Giorgio> devo scaricarlo immagino
<glpiana> NOSTRO, la situazione è identica a prima?
<NOSTRO> esattamente si
<NOSTRO> glpiana
<glpiana> Giorgio, non credo. prova a digitarlo nel terminale. se si lamenta dei permessi fallo precedere da sudo
<glpiana> NOSTRO, prendi una schermata e mostracela
<glpiana> !image | NOSTRO
<ubot-it> NOSTRO: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<NOSTRO> come faccio ad inviare
<glpiana> usa uno dei siti che ti ha elencato ubot-it
<NOSTRO> ma la foto la devo fare e caricare sul pc?
<glpiana> NOSTRO, per prendere una schermata di solito basta premere il tasto PrintScr (o Stamp) sulla tastiera
<NOSTRO> http://prntscr.com/ap7500
<NOSTRO> http://prntscr.com/ap75ko
<NOSTRO> glpiana
<Giorgio> aperto usb creator, impostato il tutto ma penso per la maledetta risoluzione 640x480 non riesco a trovere il tasto esegui
<glpiana> NOSTRO, prova a cliccare col tasto destro sulla barra, dove c'è l'orologio, tenendo schiacciato il tasto Alt. dovrebbe apparirti un menu
<glpiana> Giorgio, premendo il tasto Alt, clicca e tieni premuto il tasto del mouse sulla finestra. vedrai che la puoi muovere come vuoi
<NOSTRO> e dopo di che??
<NOSTRO> gpiana
<glpiana> NOSTRO, il menu ha la voce aggiungi o roba simile?
<NOSTRO> no
<glpiana> NOSTRO, che voci appaiono?
<NOSTRO> i menu ha metti in primo piano come voce selezionabile, poi vi è rimpicciolisci e cose cosi
<glpiana> NOSTRO, proviamo a resettare l'interfaccia
<NOSTRO> come devo fare??
<NOSTRO> glpiana
<glpiana> NOSTRO, scrivi in un terminale: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<glpiana> NOSTRO, dopo che ha installato scrivi: dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<glpiana> NOSTRO, quindi scrivi: setsid unity
<glpiana> NOSTRO, e poi dimmi se è tornato alla normalità
<NOSTRO> arrivato al dconf non mi parte
<NOSTRO> glpiana
<cristian_c> 'non mi parte'
<NOSTRO> scusate
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: forse lo devi lanciare tu?
<NOSTRO> ahaha
<NOSTRO> fra un poco lancio
<NOSTRO> ma altro
<NOSTRO> perchè sto impazzando
<cristian_c> questi software moderni, che non vogliono aprirsi da soli...
<NOSTRO> cristina_c
<NOSTRO> Cristina_c
<NOSTRO> perdonate la mia ignoranza
<NOSTRO> gpliana
<NOSTRO> glpiana
<Mr_Pan> cristinA_c buongiorno
<Grg78> Buongiorno, ho problemi con Xubuntu 15.10 non riesco a fare aggiornamenti, mi dice sempre controllare sempre la connessione ha internet, io di solito mi collego con la chiavetta ho provato anche altre connessioni in wifi ma non va. Chi mi aiuta?
<Grg78> c siete?
<Grg78> Buongiorno, ho problemi con Xubuntu 15.10 non riesco a fare aggiornamenti, mi dice sempre controllare sempre la connessione ha internet, io di solito mi collego con la chiavetta ho provato anche altre connessioni in wifi ma non va. Chi mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> !ripeti | Grg78
<ubot-it> Grg78: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<ExPBoy> Grg78, sei sul pc in questione?
<Grg78> si exPBoy
<ExPBoy> quindi la connessione funziona
<Grg78> esatto la connessione va ho solo problemi con gli aggiornamenti
<ExPBoy> Grg78, prova ad utilizzare un server diverso per gli aggiornamenti
<ExPBoy> (non conosco xubuntu quindi non so bene come fare ma ci dovrebbe essere il modo di cambiare server)
<Grg78> si ho provato sia quello italia che il server principale ma niente
<ExPBoy> Grg78, che errore ti da di preciso?
<Grg78> mi dice di controllare la connesione ha internet, adesso sta facendo il test per scegliere il server migliore
<Grg78> niente sempre il solito problema
<cristian_c> Grg78: che ubuntu è?
<ExPBoy> xubuntu
<Grg78> xubuntu 15.10
<cristian_c> Grg78: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> !paste | Grg78
<ubot-it> Grg78: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Grg78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15667614/
<ExPBoy> eh i ppa
<ExPBoy> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Grg78> cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Grg78: alcuni ppa non sono più attivi
<cristian_c> chrome perché google ha rimosso il supporto all'architettura i386
<cristian_c> l'altro ppa canon non è più attivo
<cristian_c> Grg78: semplicemente, disattivali dalla lista dei repository
<cristian_c> e ricarica gli archivi
<Grg78> ok ma il ppa della canon mi funzionera cmq per la stampante?
<cristian_c> Grg78: qui non si da supporto a repositoryesterni
<cristian_c> Grg78: ne h davvero bisogno?
<cristian_c> *ne hai
<Grg78> di chrome inzoma ma la stampante mi interessi che funzioni se nn e aggiornato non tanto
<Grg78> adesso ha fatto gli aggiornamenti provo a riavviare spero che la Stampante funzioni, cmq grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> Grg78: nom è cje se aggiungi i ppa, òa stampante funziona per forza meglio
<cristian_c> e se il repo non è attivo, direi che il ppa è tjtto fuorché aggiornato
<Grg78> ok grazie
<krabador> python daaaave
<mike00> ciao a tutti. c'e' un canale per il gruppo design di ubuntu?
<Carlin0> mike00, /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<mike00> cosa?
<Carlin0> scrivi quel comando mike00
<mike00> dove?
<Carlin0> qui o nella finestra del server
<Carlin0> ti usciranno tutti i canali di ubuntu
<mike00>  /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<mike00> non mi esce niente
<shayla> mike00,
<shayla> Togli lo spazio davanti a /
<mike00> ho provato, ora funziona. grazie comunque
<krabador> mike00, #ubuntu-artwork
<simonjake> salve a tuttu ragazzi
<mike00> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | simonjake
<ubot-it> simonjake: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<simonjake> avrei un problema con ubuntu.. Non sono purtroppo molto pratico, avendolo installato un paio di giorni fa.. Praticamente ho eseguito un'installazione in dual boot, ma mi accorgo che mancano il bottone di arresto sistema, e molte icone .. Consigli?
<simonjake> mike00
<simonjake> krabador
<krabador> simonjake, non pingare ad personam
<krabador> qui si chiede, se chi c'è sa rispondere ed ha voglia, risponde.
<Guest52590> una volta scaricato ubuntu, come lo metto su dvd?
<krabador> !iso | Guest52590
<ubot-it> Guest52590: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<simonjake> chiedo pardono
<krabador> Guest52590, cosi'
<krabador> simonjake, che versione di ubuntu hai installato ?
<simonjake> la 15.10
<krabador> simonjake, visualizza il problema, premi il tasto stamp, che farà una schermata
<krabador> !image | simonjake
<ubot-it> simonjake: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> postala su uno di questi siti, ed incolla qui il link
<simonjake> http://prntscr.com/apaih9
<krabador> simonjake, da "aspetto" seleziona il tema principale, e riavvia
<krabador> simonjake, hai ancora il file iso scaricato da cui hai fatto il supporto di installazione con cui hai fatto l'installazione ?
<simonjake> penso di no
<krabador> simonjake, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> simonjake, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> entrambi nel terminale, uno dopo l'altro , seguiti da invio
<krabador> il secondo , se il primo va a buon fine, restituirà un link che devi incollare qui
<simonjake> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15670720/
<simonjake> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15670720/
<simonjake> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15670720/
<simonjake> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15670720/
<krabador> come?
<simonjake> QUESTO È IL LINK
<Mr_Pan> non strillare che ho mal di testa
<simonjake> AHAHAHAH
<Mr_Pan> ancora ....
<simonjake> scus fra
<krabador> hai problemi con l'interazione con la tastiera ?
<simonjake> no compare
<krabador> simonjake, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> simonjake, 1) non sono tuo compare 2 ) da come ti comporti, se non sono di tastiera sono di operatore
<simonjake> 19non ho nè problemi di tastiera
<krabador> ah, e il 19 ovviamente è la tua età
<krabador> simonjake, hai mandato il comando ?
<simonjake> qui è stato problema di tastiera
<simonjake> si
<simonjake> mi ha ridato un link
<krabador> incollalo qui
<simonjake> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15670793/
<simonjake> questo è il link
<krabador> simonjake, sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop | pastebinit
<simonjake> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15670937/
<krabador> simonjake, sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> simonjake, quando ha finito , riavvia
<simonjake> ok grazie compare
<Giorgio> ho appena reistallato da usb lubuntu 14 , precedentemente avevo istallato ubuntu 15.10 . Ho lo stesso problema la risoluzione è bloccata a 480 x 640 . il pc e un laptop packard bell easy note cpu pentium dual core 1,8 giga scheda grafica SIS. il bello ( o brutto) è che quando lancio il sitema in modalità live la risoluzione è 1024 x 1280
<Giorgio> il gestore grafico è lxrendr 1.2.3 e se vado a vedere la finestra del gestore applicazioni si vede un aspetto diverso e con la possibilità di cambiare risoluzione
<Giorgio> un cordiale saluto
<l3h4> Salve, Entrando nella chat, ho notato, che si può visualizzare il nome, l'ip, il paese di provenienza, e il server da cui sono connesso. Esiste un modo per avere un più completo anonimato?
<krabador> !chat | l3h4
<ubot-it> l3h4: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<l3h4> ok grazie mille
<luca62> non riesco ad installare
<luca62> help
<akis24> !installazione | luca62
<ubot-it> luca62: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<luca62> penso che il problema sia che il pc non accetti installazioni differenti da windows e non so come intervenire premo f2 ma non riesco a sloccare le protezioni
<akis24> luca62: bios efi ?
<luca62> esatto
<luca62> akis ?
<akis24> !uefi | luca62
<ubot-it> luca62: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<akis24> luca62:  segui la procedura di installazione uefi
<luca62> e con avvio rapido avendo windows8 è ancora peggio
<akis24> luca62: avvio rapido puoi disattivarlo  direttammente da windows
<cristian_c> luca62: disattiva avvio rapido e secure boot
<luca62> perfetto lo so ma come cavolo faccio ?
<akis24> luca62: accedi al bios all'avvio e modifichi le due voci come detto da cristian_c
<luca62> f2 e cerco di disattivare le opzioni ?
<cristian_c> luca62: nel bios si chiama fastboot
<cristian_c> luca62: ma è meglio se lo disattivi direttamente da windows
<luca62> ok secure boot si chiama cosi ?
<akis24> luca62:  si esatto
<luca62> domandona.... se apro la connessione e se ti colleghi .. puoi farlo tu ?
<luca62> sepmre che mi diciate come fare o quale programmino si può usare
<akis24> luca62:  non facciamo questo genere di servizio ma solo supporto in canale
<luca62> sig
<akis24> luca62: fatti aiutare da qualche amico pratico magari ..
<luca62> non ridete... ,la mia cerchia di amicizie.... psichiatri e medici... office è già uno sconosciuto
<luca62> in ogni caso grazie siete stati molto gentili
<akis24> luca62: non ridiamo ma oltre che consigliarti su quello che si deve fare non possiamo
<luca62> lo so lo so.. ci proverò nel week
<nad79> ciao a tutti,ho un problema di lentezza navigazione wi fi,
<cristian_c> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<nad79> si,scusate
<nad79> ho installato xubuntu su un vecchio portatile,via cavo naviga abbastanza velocemente,via wifi e' lentissimo
<cristian_c> nad79: apri un terminale
<nad79> ok
<cristian_c> nad79: e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> nad79: poi, digita: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<nad79> fatto
<tommynos> buona sera a tutti
<tommynos> vorrei chiedere un aiuto se possibile
<cristian_c> nad79: posta il link risultante dal secondo comando
<nad79> cristian_c: pastebinit è già alla versione più recente.
<nad79> I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:
<nad79>   iucode-tool linux-headers-4.2.0-16 linux-headers-4.2.0-16-generic
<nad79>   linux-image-4.2.0-16-generic linux-image-extra-4.2.0-16-generic
<nad79> Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverli.
<nad79> cristian_c: mi si e' scollegato....
<nad79> rimando il risultato?
<akis24> no mad il bot ti mette fuori ..
<nad79> ah,ok.....quindi?
<f843d0> nad79: devi usare un pastebin
<f843d0> !paste | nad79
<ubot-it> nad79: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> nad79: 'il secondo comando'
<cristian_c> non il primo
<nad79> grazie e scusate l ignoranza :)
<nad79> ok
<cristian_c> nad79: posta il link risultante dal secondo comando
<cristian_c> lshw -C network | pastebinit
<nad79> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<nad79> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<cristian_c> nad79: aspetta
<cristian_c> non fermare l'esecuzione
<nad79> ho riprovato ma dice comando non trovato
<f843d0> nad79: quando sei in idle, rilancia sudo [comando]
<nad79> nad@nad:~$ WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<nad79> WARNING:: comando non trovato
<nad79> nad@nad:~$ WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<nad79> nad@nad:~$ WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<nad79> WARNING:: comando non trovato
<nad79> nad@nad:~$ WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<nad79> ok
<akis24> aridaglie..
<cristian_c> nad79: il pastebin...
<cristian_c> nad79: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> nad79: e incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nad79> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<nad79> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<nad79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<nad79> arriva qui,non va oltre...
<cristian_c> nad79: per favore, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | nad79
<ubot-it> nad79: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<nad79> http://prntscr.com/apfy8a
<cristian_c> 'arriva qui, non va oltre'
<nad79> ahahahah
<cristian_c> nad79: e perché non l'hai incollato su pastebin?
<krabador> dovre dovrebbe andare ?
<cristian_c> nad79: non credo ci sia molto da ridere
<krabador> eh, nad79 , incolla su pastebin
<krabador> e molto prima di domani, per favore.
<nad79> non volevo prendere in giro nessuno e', ridevo x la mia inconpetenza!
<nad79> cmq pastebin non lo apre sempre x via della lentezza
<nad79> .....adesso ho riprovato ed ha aperto la pagina in un attimo(pastebin),
<ziojon> AIUTO per ubuntu -15/10 -stampante samsung ML-1670-stampa pagina di prova - sul foglio esce scritto -INTERNAL ERROR -Plesase use the proper driver
<nad79> il problema e' proprio quello penso,col wifi,via cavo e' molto piu' costante...
<cristian_c> nad79: ancora aspettiamo il paste...
<cristian_c> !dettagli | ziojon
<ubot-it> ziojon: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<krabador> ziojon, hai scaricato ed installato   http://org.downloadcenter.samsung.com/downloadfile/ContentsFile.aspx?CDSite=UNI_IT&CttFileID=6285439&CDCttType=DR&ModelType=N&ModelName=ML-1670&VPath=DR/201510/20151028145757854/uld_v1.00.36_00.91.tar.gz   ?
<nad79> cristian_c: del secondo comando,quello di cui ho messo il link?
<krabador> nad79, non è arrivato nessun pastebin considerabile tale, da parte tua.
<nad79> ah.....
<krabador> nad79, puoi tornare quando ne sei in possesso, tranquillo
<nad79> vi prego di scusarmi,davvero...
<krabador> nad79, nessun problema.
<nad79> una volta creato sto benedetto paste cosa dovrei fare x metterlo qui?
<cristian_c> nad79: l'url della pagina generata
<cristian_c> lo  opi e incolli in canale
<cristian_c> al posto di incollare il suo contenuto
<nad79> http://pastebin.com/UbQj1ErC
<nad79> e' giusto cosi,no?io lo vedo cliccando sul link...
<cristian_c> product: AR2413/AR2414 Wireless Network Adapter [AR5005G(S) 802.11bg]
<cristian_c> configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ath5k driverversion=4.2.0-35-generic firmware=N/A
<cristian_c> nad79: dici che è lenta?
<cristian_c> essendo protocollo 'g'...
<ziojon> avendo installato 5 giorni fa l'ultima versione di ubuntu 15-10 ho collegato la stampante ed ho seguito le istruzioni riportate da ubuntu ma quando lancio la stampa sul foglio appare la scritta postata prima con altre  altre righe -POSITION : 0x0 (0) - SYSTEM : h6fw_5.49/x1_op - LINE  180 - VERSION : SPL5.49 10-20-2010  questo vienestampato sul fog
<ziojon> lio quando lancio una stampa - sono nuovo e so che posso creare dei fastidi e di QUESTO me ne scuso
<cristian_c> 54 mbIt/s massimi teorici
<nad79> in teoria e' lentissima,ne sono consapevole,pero' con wind7 andava decisamente meglio
<nad79> x questo ho chiesto se fosse possibile fare qualcosa
<cristian_c> nad79: decisamente, controlla l'intensità del segnale
<cristian_c> se poi magari c'è un discreto affollamento sul canale radio
<cristian_c> ecc...
<nad79> gia' fatto,ho anche preso un wifi extender e il segnale e' a 3 tacche
<cristian_c> nad79: iwconfig | pastebinit
<nad79> enp2s7    no wireless extensions.
<nad79> lo        no wireless extensions.
<nad79> enp2s7    no wireless extensions.
<nad79> lo        no wireless extensions.
<nad79> enp2s7    no wireless extensions.
<cristian_c> !paste | nad79
<ubot-it> nad79: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nad79> enp2s7    no wireless extensions.
<nad79> lo        no wireless extensions.
<nad79> http://pastebin.com/KaBL1zii
<cristian_c> logical name: wlp2s4
<cristian_c> hai spento il wifi?
<cristian_c> nad79: rfkill | pastebinit
<nad79> no no,e' acceso
<nad79> http://pastebin.com/Nr9z2NC9
<cristian_c> nad79: rfkill list | pastebinit
<nad79> mi da un link
<krabador> susu che a cristian_c si secca la pelle
<nad79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15679445/
<cristian_c> mmmm
<nad79> ho sbagliato?
<ziojon> Signori vi ringrazio . Per la risoluzione del problema sara' per la prossima volta . ciao
<krabador> non ha mai risposto all'unica domanda rivoltagli...
<nad79> cristian_c: non ho messo il risultato giusto?...non vorrei rompere oltremodo i c#####i, se non c e' nulla da fare lasciamo stare..
<krabador> ma no nad79 nessun disturbo, questo canale esiste apposta per fornire assistenza.
<nad79> ok,molto gentile da parte vostra!
<cristian_c> nad79: l'interfaccia wifi non 'è, in iwconfig
<krabador> nad79, se il riscontro dei comandi suggeriti è il piu' rapido possibile, è semplicemente meglio per tutti
<nad79> certo,non l ho fatto apposta
<cristian_c> nad79: rimanda iwconfig, assicurandoti che il wifi sia funzionante
<cristian_c> in funzione
<nad79> ok
<nad79> http://pastebin.com/aEHJ9Kka
<cristian_c> nad79: ora la vede, prima non c'era
<nad79> premetto che io sto chattando col pc collegato wifi......anche prima
<cristian_c> Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm  
<cristian_c> Link Quality=54/70  Signal level=-56 dBm
<nad79> segnale basso quindi?
<cristian_c> sufficiente
<cristian_c> nad79: io pure ho 54/70 e bit rate più basso
<nad79> ripeto con wind 7 il pc nel complesso andava molto peggio,pero' in navigazione wifi non era male
<nad79> rispetto a xubuntu intendo
<nad79> ho letto sulle guide che si possono usare driver windows, lo sconsigliate?
<nad79> ....niente vista l'ora abbandono,
<krabador> nad79, possono esserci altri fattori per cui il risultato puo' essere uguale, o peggiore
<nad79> be, immagino
<nad79> non essendo x niente esperto pensavo potessero esserci impostazioni che non conosco e che potessero migliorare qualcosina
<nad79> cmq vi ringrazio x l aiuto e la pazienza
<nad79> buona notte!
<krabador> buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-08
<cristian__> giorno
<cristian_> giorno
<cristian_> avrei esigenza di installare i drive nvidia
<cristian_> in quanto non viene riconosciuta la risoluzione del monitor
<roby48> uso ubuntu 15.10 e non mi compare più in alto a destra il cerchio con tre denti da cui potevo accedere a molti programmi e funzioni. Lo si può recuperare? grazie
<armando> buongiorno  ho la  stampante  brother  dcp7055 non  riesco a  instalalre i  driver , mi  date  un  consiglio
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | armando
<ubot-it> armando: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<armando> ok  sto  usando  14.04 xubuntu
<armando> penso  che  sia   versione  LTS ,  prima  di  aggiornare a  questa avevo  12.04LTS  re  i  driver  si  instalavano da  soli
<armando> io  ho  attaccato  la  stampante al  pc  e  mi  dice  che  mancano  i  driver
<armando> praticamente  andando  da  aggiungi  drivers  non  mi  trova  queli  della  stampante
<gigirock> !info cups
<ubot-it> cups (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - PPD/driver support, web interface. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.0-4ubuntu3 (wily), package size 197 kB, installed size 775 kB
<Mr_Pan> armando, sul blog c'è un post riguardante prorpio l'installazione della tua stampante ...
<Mr_Pan> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4487636
<gigirock> http://127.0.0.1:631 armando prova questo....
<root83> salve
<fabriz> salve volevo una info su ubuntugnome
<fabriz> ossia se è vero che la LTS ha supporto più breve di ubuntu standard
<glpiana> fabriz, più lungo piuttosto
<parmariu14> ciao a tutti sto cercando di aggiornare da 12.04 a 12.10 ma non mi da che failed to fetch
<fabriz> Ubuntu standard LTS a confronto con Ubuntugnome LTS intendo
<glpiana> fabriz, tutte le LTS hanno lo stesso supporto
<armando> adesso  mi  chiede  di  scegliere  linux (deb)  o  (Rpm)
<glpiana> parmariu14, 12.10 non è più supportata. se aggiorni passi alla successiva LTS, 14.04
<Mr_Pan> parmariu14, sono fuori supporto non ci sono più i repository ....
<fabriz> grazie molte...
<root83> la chat della build 16.04 come si trova?
<glpiana> !beta | root83
<ubot-it> root83: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<parmariu14> grazie glpiana adesso provo ciao
<Mr_Pan> armando, dab
<Mr_Pan> *deb
<armando> per  i  drivers  dello scanner nelle  info  non  parla
<Mr_Pan> §
<armando> Brother DCP7055 CUPS wrapper driver   questo  pachetto  mi  dice  che  è  obsoleto  io  confermo  linstalazione  ma  non  riesce  a  completarla ,  mentre  il  primo  pacchetto  ha  fatto  allo stesso  modo  pero  cliccando su installa e  ignora  si  è  installato
<armando> The installation of a package which violates the quality standards isn't allowed. This could cause serious problems on your computer. Please contact the person or organisation who provided this package file and include the details beneath.
<Gio1> Salve a tutti, vorrei usare ubuntu 14.04 LTS su un hard disk esterno, ho già provato diverse soluzioni ma non riesco ad evitare un "kernel-panic-not suìync....".
<Gio1> la versione live funziona, leggendo molti post sui forum non ho trovato che la soluzione di sostituire l hd ma questo non credo sia il mio caso
<Gio1> infatti il suo funzionamento è perfetto... Sono arrivato alla conclusione, e chiedo conferma, che il problema sta nella scrittura dei file di boot in un formato che il mio pc all avvio non legge
<Gio1> quindi vorrei sapere se è possibile che con una partizione manuale dell hd
<Gio1> scrivere i file di boot su una partizione in un formato (es. fat32 o ntfs) che il bios riesca a leggere
<Gio1> il problema si risolva
<Gio1> grazie a tutti fin da ora
<armando> riporto  dove  sono  rimasto Brother DCP7055 CUPS wrapper driver   questo  pachetto  mi  dice  che  è  obsoleto  io  confermo  linstalazione  ma  non  riesce  a  completarla ,  mentre  il  primo  pacchetto  ha  fatto  allo stesso  modo  pero  cliccando su installa e  ignora  si  è  installato
<armando> The installation of a package which violates the quality standards isn't allowed. This could cause serious problems on your computer. Please contact the person or organisation who provided this package file and include the details beneath.
<gigirock> Gio1, ma tu vuoi che il boot avvenga dal disco esterno ?
<Caterpillar> ciao, sapete se è possibile contare i pacchetti che sono presenti in http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ?
<hondarr58> ciao
<gigirock> Caterpillar, perche' li vuoi contare ?
<hondarr58> questo è il posto nel quale posso esprimere un problema con ubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> !supporto | hondarr58
<ubot-it> hondarr58: il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<hondarr58> ok grazie
<hondarr58> ciao a tutti...qualcuno potrebbe spiegarmi come posso risolvere un problema di dual boot ubuntu windows 10?
<hondarr58> mi pare di capire che il mio pc si avvi in modalità "UEFI" mentre ubuntu è in "Legacy mode"...
<gigirock> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Caterpillar> gigirock: perché ho interesse
<Caterpillar> a sapere quanti sono
<gigirock> Caterpillar, contatta l'amministratore del sito... ma dubito che anche lui lo sappia
<hondarr58> ok grazie
<shayla> Caterpillar, http://askubuntu.com/questions/120630/how-many-packages-are-in-the-main-repository
<krsnadas> salve avrei bisogno di un aiuto. ho collegato  un hardisk per copiare dei file  sul mio portatile pero non me lo apre. l'ardisk e di un pc con windows 8.1
<krsnadas> mi da questo errore
<krsnadas> Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/krsnadas/New Volume: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/krsnadas/New Volume"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<krsnadas> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<krsnadas> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Operazione non permessa
<krsnadas> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<krsnadas> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<roberto> ciao
<Guest83060> ciao
<cristian_c> !ciao | Guest83060
<ubot-it> Guest83060: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest83060> qualcuno ha testa la versione 16.04
<Guest83060> testato
<cristian_c> !beta | Guest83060
<Guest83060> si
<ubot-it> Guest83060: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Guest83060> ok
<Guest7928> raga...è uscito 16.04??
<cristian_c> !ora | Guest7928
<ubot-it> Guest7928: No! Non è ancora uscita! Ogni volta che chiedi, Mark Shuttleworth ritarda il rilascio di altri 15 minuti.
<z3r0sTr3sS> buonasera
<mike00> sera
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | mike00
<ubot-it> mike00: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | z3r0sTr3sS
<ubot-it> z3r0sTr3sS: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mike00> !hey | Mr_Pan
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'hey'
<Mr_Pan> mike00, fai la tua domanda invece di sparare comandi a caso
<Mr_Pan> !bot
<ubot-it> descrizione comandi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt ; voci presenti nel database: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci ; richiedere aggiunta voci: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/DaAggiungere
<mike00> grazie ubot ahahhah
<Mr_Pan> !abuso | mike00
<ubot-it> mike00: Ad ogni abuso del bot o ad indicazioni eluse seguirà un ban
<mike00> ho abusato del bot?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mike00> Mr_Pan: ho solamente salutato z3r0sTr3sS, non devo per forza avere una domanda
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mike00> scusa
<armando76> buonasera oggi ho prvato a  installare  installare  versione DAB  di  linux
<armando76> la  stampante  Brother DCP7055
<armando76> ho  un  problema  ad  instalalre  questo  pachetto  CUPSwrapper printer driver (deb package)
<armando76> ci sarebbe un alternativa di installo
<Mr_Pan> armando76, specifica che problema ...
<armando76> il problema  e  che  dopo che  linsallazione  mi dice The installation of a package which violates the quality standards isn't allowed. This could cause serious problems on your computer. Please contact the person or organisation who provided this package file and include the details beneath.
<SubStinger> ciao
<armando76> io  faccio  ingora  e  install
<SubStinger> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<SubStinger> ?
<armando76> sembra  che  continua  linstallazione alla  fine  non mi  esce la  spunta  di  instalazione  competata
<armando76> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadhowto.aspx?c=it&lang=it&prod=dcp7055_all&os=128&dlid=dlf005529_000&flang=4&type3=561
<armando76> questo  è il sito  in  cui  ho scaricato
<cristian_c> armando76: apri un terminale
<armando76> DCP7055W  ho  installato  questa  versione  facendo  una  prova per  vedere  se  va   installazione  si  competa  ma la  stampatane non risponde
<armando76> fatto
<armando76> ho  aperto il terminale
<cristian_c> armando76: da terminale, spostati nella cartella dove hai scaricato i pacchetti della tua stampante
<armando76> file  e  apri  scheda ?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<cristian_c> ma poi, armando76 , h seguito le istruzioni contenute nella pagina che tu stesso hai linkato?
<cristian_c> *hai
<armando76> mi  dice  *hai  comand  not  found
<cristian_c> !paste | armando76
<ubot-it> armando76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<armando76> scusa  ce  un  video in merito non ho  capito
<cristian_c> armando76: ?
<armando76> ho  digitato  !comandi
<cristian_c> armando76: hai aperto i link segnalati dal bot?
<armando76> si
<cristian_c> armando76: e ne hai anche letto il contenuto?
<armando76> non  ci  capisco  purtroppo
<cristian_c> armando76: mi dispiace, ci hai pri
<cristian_c> ci hai provato
<cristian_c> non fa niwnte
<cristian_c> *niente
<armando76> mi  hanno  fatto  passare  a  ubunti  eprche  mi hanno assicurato  che  era  piu  facile e  non dava  problemi , ma vedo che  epr  instalalre i  programmi  ci  sono un  sacco  di  dififclta
<cristian_c> armando76: no, basta un po' di volontà e di pazienza
<cristian_c> per le cose specifiche e in caso di problemi, occorre imparare
<cristian_c> se pensavi che potessi usarlo in tutto e per tutto come usavi windows, hai sbagliato
<armando76> si credo  che  si potrebbe  fare un  supporto  con  condivisione  schermo
<armando76> per  gli utenti  meno esperti
<cristian_c> e prima di tutto, ci si deve mettere nell'ordine di dover leggere la documetazione, come per tutte le cose 'nuove'
<armando76> comunque  grazie   mi  studio  un  po  queste  pagine per  capire  come  ci si  muove
<cristian_c> armando76: non è lo scopo di questo canale fare assistenza remota tipo call center
<cristian_c> il canale è pubblico e loggato, in modo che possano leggere e intervenire tutti
<cristian_c> non si effettuano servizi ad personam.
<Mr_Pan> armando76, in casi estremi
<Mr_Pan> !paga
<ubot-it> se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<armando76> non  stavo  dicendo  che  non siete stati  di  aiuto , ma  che ubunto non è  cosi  facile da   gestire
<Carlin0> è un mondo difficile
<armando76> buona  domenica alla  prossima
<Bernstein> Ciao a tutti
<Bernstein> Volevo chiedere un aiuto a voi perchè non so davvero più che altro fare...
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Bernstein
<ubot-it> Bernstein: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Bernstein> Ieri ho dato un'aggiornamento dopo aver tolto due repository che davano errore e non mi permettevano di aggiornare. Allora dopo una settimana senza aggiornamenti sono finalmente riuscito a rimediare qualcosa e alla fine del processo di aggiornamento mi chiedeva di riavviare. Ho concesso il riavvio e una volta rebootato mi dava l'errore di "the syst
<Bernstein> em is running in low graphics mode". Ora sto riuscendo a usare il pc perchè faccio alt+ctrl+f1 e dopo il login "startx" poi alt+ctrl+f2 login e do il comando "unity" perchè altrimenti non mi comparivano barra laterale e superiore. Così compaiono anche se la barra superiore non è funzionale: c'è ma non ci sono icone e non è cliccabile. Sapete come r
<Bernstein> isolvere?
<Carlin0> ti eri preparato la lettera a casa ?
<Bernstein> Avevo una mezza idea di risolvere la cosa reinstallando ubuntu gnome, cosa che volevo già fare, ma non sono sicuro dei passaggi da fare dato che sto usando grub2 per gestire ubuntu e windows e dato che grub2 l'ho installato assieme ad ubuntu durante la normale installazione dell'os non so come si comporterebbe... (Scusate, sono un po novellino)
<Bernstein> Volevo spiegare bene la situazione :)
<cristian_c> Bernstein: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Bernstein> posto qui?
<Bernstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15698885/
<Carlin0> hai mischiato i repo di utopic e wily
<Carlin0> oltre ai vari ppa
<Bernstein> ok, quindi come procedo?
<Carlin0> sentiamo il parere di cristian_c
<Bernstein> Carlin0 cosa ne pensi invece dell'altra opzione?
<Carlin0> Bernstein, IMHO reinstallla da zero o ripristina
<Carlin0> ma meglio installazione pulita
<Bernstein> Ma dico, ci sono problemi se faccio partire l'installazione di ubuntu gnome e seleziono il disco su cui ora è installato questo sistema?
<Carlin0> basta che installi sulla medesima partizione
<Bernstein> Ok, allora se cristian_c trova una soluzione bene, altrimenti reinstallo che ci metto anche meno tempo ed esce tutto più pulito
<Carlin0> good idea
<Bernstein> Bo dai, direi che non risponderà in tempo, purtroppo non riesco a tenere il computer acceso quindi dovrò vedere cosa fare. Grazie Carlin0 e grazie cristian_c, alla prossima
<Carlin0> notte Bernstein
<infybofh> Bernstein, vai nelle impostazioni di sistema, e verifica se stai utilizzando i driver appositi per il tuo sistema (se quelli free, oppure quelli restricted). Un lspci sarebbe di ulteriore aiuto. Inoltre wily ha parecchi problemi con roba kernel non-free (esperienza personale). uname -a fornisce ulteriori info utili. Inoltre se X dà problemi potresti risolvere con altro (al posto del gnomo prova a usare lightdm).
<infybofh> Bernstein, purtroppo hai fornito troppe poche info sul tuo problema, ma soprattutto sul tuo hardware....
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-09
<Parmariu> Ciao a tutti si può fare qualcosa se alla riga di comando mi chiede il login e la password e purtroppo non me la ricordo piu?
<cristian_c> Parmariu: ti chiede il login?
<cristian_c> e come mai?
<Parmariu> Si ma prima mi ha dato failed to load session "ubuntu-2D"
<cristian_c> Parmariu: non stai spiegando
<cristian_c> Parmariu: perché ti viene chiesto il login nel terminale?
<Parmariu> Scusa cristian_c ma aggiornando a 14.04.4 lts mi si blocca e riesco solo ad arrivare alla riga di comando col login
<cristian_c> Parmariu: aggiornando da quale release?
<Parmariu> Da 12.04
<cristian_c> Parmariu: a secona di cosa tu possa aver fatto precedentemente, il processo di avanzamento può non andarr a buon fine
<cristian_c> Parmariu: pertanto, ti consiglio, di fare un'installazione pulita della 14.04, previo backup da live
<cristian_c> *andare
<ussaro> buongiorno non conoscendo ubuntu 1510 chiedo un aiuto per aprire un documento contrassegnato da x presente in /etc:passwd -
<cristian_c> ussaro: e come mai?
<cristian_c> #cheddevifare
<Parmariu> Ok cristian_c ma cosa posso fare se non ho che una versione molto vecchia tipo 10 o 11 su cd
<ussaro> perchè ho dei dubbi riguardo la sicurezza del mio sistema
<ussaro> vengo da windows 8
<cristian_c> Parmariu: avvii la versione 'molto vecchia' da live, attraverso la quale scarichi il file .iso della 14.04, che puoi spostare su supporto esterno
<cristian_c> Parmariu: sempre da live, ti fai un backup su supporto esterno, dei tuoi dati personali
<cristian_c> Parmariu: a seconda di cosa hai a disposizione, potresti pure trasferire il fil .iso su usb tramite dd
<cristian_c> *il file
<cristian_c> ussaro: mi sfugge il nesso tra la sicurezza del tuo sistema e la volontà di aprire quel file
<ussaro> URL non valido: fornito «/etc/passwd-».
<ussaro> URL non valido: fornito «/etc/passwd-».
<ussaro> URL non valido: fornito «/etc/passwd-».
<ussaro> url non valido:fornito/etc/passwd- il carattere: non è presente nell uri
<cristian_c> ussaro: #chestaifacendo
<ussaro> questo appare quando cerco di aprire passwd-
<cristian_c> ussaro: c'è un file col trattino finale?
<ussaro> si
<cristian_c> ussaro: ls -l /etc/passwd
<cristian_c> ussaro: ls -l /etc/passwd | pastebinit
<ussaro> ok un attimo
<ussaro> ls opzione non valida
<cristian_c> ussaro: sicuro di vederci bene?
<ussaro> penso di si
<cristian_c> ussaro: copia e incolla il comando
<cristian_c> altrimenti, #nonseneesce
<ussaro> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2291 mar 30 21:52 /etc/passwd
<ussaro> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2291 mar 30 21:52 /etc/passwd
<cristian_c> ussaro: non c'è nessun trattino finale
<cristian_c> come da te precedentemente sostenuto
<Parmariu> Grazie cristian_c proverò cosa vuol dire dd directory?
<cristian_c> Parmariu: non ho parlato di dd directory, ma di dd
<cristian_c> Parmariu: che è un programma a riga di comando
<ussaro> se vado in cerca file ho due passwd uno è con il tratto - e non è accessibile!
<Parmariu> Okay okay scusa non sono molto pratico grazie
<cristian_c> ussaro: digita: file /etc/passwd- | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Parmariu: il comando dd va comunque saputo usare
<cristian_c> Parmariu: se hai difficoltà in merito, chiedi pure qui, che ti si dice come digitarlo
<ussaro> permesso negato
<ExPBoy> uhm
<cristian_c> ussaro: digita: sudo file /etc/passwd- | pastebinit
<ussaro> esce ASCII text
<ExPBoy> copiare il link no?
<cristian_c> ussaro: ok
<cristian_c> ussaro: al di là di tutto questo, perché vuoi aprire il file col trattino finale?
<ussaro> navigando nel forum copiando comandi qua e là sono arrivato a etc passwd ed ho trovato anche il tratto -
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> ussaro: sicuro di sentirti bene?
<ussaro> perchè spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> 'sono arrivato a /etc/passwd' , 'copiando comandi qua e la' <- che comandi
<cristian_c> ?
<ussaro> ps -Af
<ExPBoy> certo che copiare comandi a cc non si risolve molto
<cristian_c> non vedo il nesso tra il comando ps e il file menzionato
<cristian_c> ussaro: ps mostra i processi
<ExPBoy> ussaro, potresti gentilmente dirci dove vuoi arrivare?
<cristian_c> in background, a seconda delle opzioni utilizzate
<cristian_c> -A select all processes
<Parmariu> Grazie ancora cristian_c se dici come digitarlo mi va bene!
<cristian_c> -f does full listing
<cristian_c> Parmariu: ok, sei in live ora?
<Parmariu> Ora provo aspetta
<cristian_c> Parmariu: stai scaricando 14.04?
<cristian_c> Parmariu: mi raccomando, scaricalo su supporto esterno
<Parmariu> Ma cristian_c devo farlo anche con il cavo o wifi collegato?
<cristian_c> Parmariu: è semplicemente una questione di rapidità
<cristian_c> col cavo scarichi prima
<cristian_c> col wifi ci metti di più, perché è una connessione più lenta rispetto al cavo
<Parmariu> 14.04.4 me lo da già poco sopra la riga comando!
<ussaro> la logica era di capire  bene gli user, e il nesso con passwd era tra le risposte che ho trovato più pertinenti.Ora cerco di inviare ciò che ho salvato
<cristian_c> Parmariu: ???
<ExPBoy> ambè
<Mr_Pan> buongiorno
<dbale> ciao a tutti
<dbale> mi servirebbe il vostro supporto. :)
<Parmariu> Voglio dire che quando compare la riga comando col login la prima riga sopra mostra la versione 14.04 cristian_c
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | dbale
<ubot-it> dbale: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<dbale> ho una partizione primaria ed una logica... ho dello spazio in quella logica che vorrei dedicare a quella primaria ma non riesco a "estrapolarlo" da questa. Come si fa?
<cristian_c> Parmariu: ma non avevi deciso di fare un'installazione pulita?
<cristian_c> hai cambiato idea?
<cristian_c> dbale: installa gparted
<cristian_c> dbale: e posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | dbale
<ubot-it> dbale: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Parmariu> No scusa ma sai ho un vecchio asus x54c con preinstallato ubuntu versione 4.10 e negli aggiornamenti eseguiti piu volte avevo ottenuto via internet fino al 12.04
<ExPBoy> urca
<cristian_c> Parmariu: l'avanzamento più lungo della storia
<dbale> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Parmariu: se vuoi tentare di risolvere, scarica la 14.04, da live
<Parmariu> Okay cristian_c mi potresti digitare un po' le sequenze
<cristian_c> Parmariu: per fare che?
<cristian_c> Parmariu: per scaricare la 14.04?
<Parmariu> Si
<dbale> http://imgur.com/zEz9Vgm ecco spero di essere riuscito
<cristian_c> Parmariu: ma sei in live adesso?
<Giggio> Buongiorno a tutti
<Giggio> qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<ExPBoy> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> dbale: ma sei in live?
<Giggio> Riscontro un problema con il caricamento dei giochi in hd
<dbale> si sono dalla live di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Giggio: dacci dettagli
<cristian_c> Giggio: su versione di ubuntu, configurazione del pc, ecc...
<cristian_c> dbale: ok
<Giggio> qualcuno mi può dire gentilmente come mai la schermata rimane nera nel caricamento ?
<dbale> il mio sistema nella partizione logica è debian 8 e dall'altra ho windows... che come potete vedere mi serve altro spazio
<ExPBoy> Giggio, che gioco?
<cristian_c> dbale: il problema è l'extended
<dbale> si.. non riesco a cacciare lo spazio vuoto da quella estesa
<Giggio> giochi online di people's poker
<ExPBoy> ehhh
<ExPBoy> Giggio, non vanno in linux
<cristian_c> dbale: infatti, non puoi
<cristian_c> Giggio: e come l'hai lanciato 'sto gioco?
<Giggio> non andavano fino a poco tempo fà
<ExPBoy> ok allora vanno
<Giggio> ma ad alcune versioni funzionano
<dbale> xD che bella cosa! a questo punto esiste un modo per fare il dump della partizione in un altro hard disk?
<cristian_c> dbale: però , qualcosa puoi tentarlo, a tuo rischio e pericolo
<Giggio> solo che il mio problema e solo sui giochi hd
<Giggio> qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<dbale> cristian_c,  sono curioso :D
<cristian_c> dbale: nel senso, è un procedimento che può portare problemi
<cristian_c> dbale: poi sta a te decidere,
<dbale> specie perché nella extended ho il boot sector xD
<cristian_c> dbale: sopratutto è più lungo, rispetto a un normale ridimensionamento
<Parmariu> Mi compare una videata con in basso a sin il 12.04 lts e sopra pw ma non vi entra e arrivo con comandi da tastiera alla riga dd cristian_c
<cristian_c> dbale: conunque, smonta la swap e la extended
<Giggio> ringrazio cmq lo staff per il supporto richiesto
<cristian_c> dbale: poi fai clic destro sulla extended
<Giggio> Buona giornata a tutti :)
<Parmariu> Cristian_c come arrivo a live?
<cristian_c> Parmariu: come spiegato da te prima, hai detto di avere vecchi supporti di ubuntu
<cristian_c> 11.10 o giù di lì
<cristian_c> Parmariu: fai il boot da uno di essi e scegli 'try ubuntu without installing'
<cristian_c> e sei in live, dalla quale ti colleghi qui in chat
<Parmariu> Ok
<Parmariu> No ho un vecchio ipad
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> ma che c'entra?
<dbale> ahahahahahah
<dbale> cristian_c, questo che vuol dire? http://imgur.com/GWx0pPC è comparso dopo aver dato swapoff da gparted
<cristian_c> armariu> Ok cristian_c ma cosa posso fare se non ho che una versione molto vecchia tipo 10 o 11 su cd
<ussaro> ho salvato alcune ricerche come le invio?
<cristian_c> dbale: prova ad andare avanti
<cristian_c> !paste | ussaro
<ubot-it> ussaro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ussaro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15705838/
<cristian_c> Parmariu: prendi il supporto cd, fai il boot da esso, scegli 'try ubuntu withput installing' ed entri in chat da lì
<ussaro> ok?
<dbale> cristian_c, smontando swap e extende sono riuscito a cacciarla fuori e ad aggiungerla a quella primaria, ma adesso mi è avanzato uno spazio di 4 MB che non vuole far parte di altre partizioni, credo per via del file system..
<cristian_c> ussaro: ok, cosa?
<dbale> c'è un modo per operare in cilindri?
<dbale> non so se sono stato chiaro
<cristian_c> dbale: fa vedere, con una schermata
<cristian_c> dbale: maneggiare cilindri e settori, se non si è molto esperti, non è tra le cose più sicure
<ussaro> è tutto leggibile?
<cristian_c> dbale: e qui non ci si prende responsabilità per eventuali danni alla tabella delle partizioni
<cristian_c> ussaro: ma perché l'hai postato?
<Parmariu> Adesso cristian_c mi da dopo aver letto cd live la riga kernel panic vfs unable to mount root fs on Unknown-block(9,0)
<dbale> ecco cristian_c http://imgur.com/O3Di1HA
<cristian_c> Parmariu: ma hai inserito il cd nel pc?
<ussaro> me l 'hai detto tu!
<cristian_c> dbale: ok, ma sono 4 mib, se non danno problemi, puoi ignorarli
<cristian_c> ussaro: io non ti ho detto di postare quella roba
<cristian_c> rileggi il log
<ussaro> Ora sono io a non capirti spiegati
<cristian_c> ussaro: non c'è molto da capire
<Parmariu> Certo lo ha letto con molte righe di sequenza che non capisco poi sono arrivato alla riga che ti ho scritto poi tutto bloccato cristian_c
<cristian_c> qual è il tuo problema?
<cristian_c> Parmariu: quindi hai provato a fare il boot da cd?
<cristian_c> Parmariu: ma aveva mai funzionato?
<cristian_c> quel cd
<ussaro> ti puoi spiegare
<cristian_c> dbale: comunque, hai fatto clic sull'icona 'applica'?
<Parmariu> Certo avevo ripristinato tutto mesi fa cristian_c
<cristian_c> ussaro: non so perché da una mezz'ora o più, chiedi come aprire un certo file passwd-, e poi mostri il risultato di top o ps
<cristian_c> Parmariu: però ora non boota
<cristian_c> Parmariu: hai un cd di ubuntu che faccia il boot?
<ussaro> continuo a non capire
<cristian_c> ussaro: hai una richiesta si supoorto da porre in canale?
<cristian_c> *di
<dbale> grazie cristian_c adesso sperimento io a mio rischio xD
<cristian_c> dbale: io ti consiglio di lasciarli stare quei 4 mib
<cristian_c> che non sono niente, in rapporto allo spazio disco totale
<cristian_c> dbale: poi se dovessero esserci problemi di allineamento, ci pensi
<ussaro> si quella iniziale io sono stato trasparente e corretto ora prova con pazienza ad esserlo tu
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> ussaro, sai che non ho capito nemmeno io cosa vuoi?
<cristian_c> ussaro: quello che chiede supporto sei tu
<ExPBoy> prova a ripeterlo per cortesia
<cristian_c> se hai problemi di funzionamento di ubuntu, semplicemente scrivi in canale
<cristian_c> il tipo di problema riscontrato
<cristian_c> altrimenti
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ExPBoy> vabbè
<ExPBoy> risulta difficoltoso aiutare le persone se non ti rispondono
<Parmariu> Ecco cristian_c ho fatto il boot con l'altro cd ma si ferma sempre sulla riga che ti ho scritto kernel panic ......block (0,0)
<cristian_c> Parmariu: magari si sta guastando il pc
<ExPBoy> oppure non tiene le versioni recenti di ubuntu
<cristian_c> altrimenti non si spiega perché in precedenza bootavi dalcd e ora no
<cristian_c> Parmariu: ma che cd è?
<ExPBoy> madonna
<ussaro> ho chiesto aiuto per aprire un documento,mi avete fatto un interrogatorio sul perchè vi ho mandato di supporto i comandi fatti in precedenza e rispondete così ma state bene voi ?
<ExPBoy> ussaro, per aprire un documento devi aprirlo con lo stesso preogramma con cui è stato fatto
<f843d0> ussaro: stai cercando di aprire un documento, hai lanciato una interrogazione sui processi, e stai litigando con il file delle password di autorizzazione degli utenti nel sistema operativo...
<ExPBoy> oppure seè un testo puoi aprirlo con gedit
<ExPBoy> questa è la risposta altro non c'è
<f843d0> ussaro: se hai un minimo inteso l'argomento, è un po' difficile capire che cosa stai facendo
<Parmariu> Adesso da cd sono help index e con f3 mi mostra metodi di boot quale mi consigli cristian_c?
<ussaro> tu che sei più cortese puoi spiegarmi perchè ho sbagliato a  postare quelle interrogazioni?
<ExPBoy> ussaro, per chiccherare siamo nel canale sbagliato
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ussaro> la richiesta è legittima e inerente
<ExPBoy> ok se lo dici tu
<ExPBoy> ora devo assentarmi ciao
<f843d0> ussaro: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15705838/ parli di queste "interrogazioni"?
<ussaro> si
<f843d0> ussaro: non è che sia sbagliato, ma questa è la lista dei processi running della tua macchina. Non ti aiuta in nessun modo ad aprire un file!
<ussaro> lo so è una storia lunga dimmi gentilmente se ho esposto troppo la privacy?
<Parmariu> Cristian_c ora finalmente sono entrato nel grub e sono sulla riga di comando per il ripristino ma non so che comandi dare?
<noob1> buongiorno a tutti
<noob1> avrei bisogno di una info, se possibile... ho scaricato ed installato in dual boot ubuntu 15.10, tutto regolare, nessun problema. Mi chiedevo se fosse possibile, sempre se non lo è di default, rendere invisibile il mio pc nella rete locale.
<noob1> ps. se nn mi sono spiegato correttamente chiedo venia
<f843d0> noob1: come è fatta la rete?
<noob1> è una wi fi fastweb
<valerio_> buongiorno
<f843d0> noob1: cosa intendi per "rendere invisibile"?
<noob1> :D
<valerio_> qualcuno può aiutarmi a montare delle cartelle in un NAS con via fstab? ho provato con i vari forum ma niente...
<valerio_> qualcuno può aiutarmi a montare delle cartelle in un NAS via fstab? ho provato con i vari forum ma niente...
<noob1> so che risulterò sempre visibile al router... intendo invisibile agli altri pc
<f843d0> valerio_: che servizi espone il NAS? Hai provato a montare le cartelle con mount "a caldo", prima di configurare /etc/fstab?
<noob1> perchè da windows andando su rete lan si "vedono" i pc connessi alla rete
<ussaro> aspetto una risposta
<f843d0> ussaro: cosa intendi con "ho esposto troppo la privacy"? Come avresti esposto la tua privacy?
<valerio_> cifs smb nfc gli ho abilitati tutti per prova
<f843d0> valerio_: riesci a pingare il NAS?
<f843d0> noob1: quello credo che sia inevitabile
<noob1> si infatti
<noob1> quindi nulla? non c'è nulla da fare? :D
<f843d0> noob1: il router ha la tabella di ARP, se ti colleghi ad esso, gli altri ti possono vedere
<noob1> si, non intendevo visibile al router infatti, mi riferivo agli altri pc che (non so se) potrebbero "vedere" che sono connesso alla rete quando uso linux
<f843d0> noob1: gli altri PC interrogano il router per popolare la lista degli host della rete
<noob1> mi spiego, se mi "vedono" quando uso windows non è un problema perchè in teoria lavoriamo tutti con windows e dunque è normale
<valerio_> si pingo il nas e con windows tutto ok, utilizzando il comando mount lo monto ma rimane in sola lettura
<ussaro> sono stato redarguito senza spiegazioni dall avere postato quei log.poichè sono ignorante e non comprendo bene quei dati,come detto all inizio, mi chiedo se dietro a tale sdegno ci fosse il timore di aver reso meno sicuro il mio pc
<rumishh> ciao a tutti Raga!  ho bisogno di una mano, mi spiego: ho un computer fisso assemblato con 2 hdd, 1 da 1 tera (quello nativo) e uno da 500gb  che ho fatto aggiungere e su qui ho messo win 7 . Riguardo l'installazione di linux sul primo hdd avevo mesi fa già fatto tutto e filava liscio. solo che ora ho scordato come impostare il boot-loader all avvi
<rumishh> o, mi spiego quando avevo installato ubuntu e win nei 2 hdd avevo da live di ubuntu dato da terminale installazione di grub.. solo che non ricordo la procedura che avevo fatto.. ricordo vagamiente che avevo dato tipo : sudo- grub o sudo install grub, ma nn ricordo. avendo ora riformattato tutto e installato win7 sul hdd da 500 ora voglio rimettere
<rumishh> nell hdd primario linux. quindi chiedo cortesemente  che procedura devo "rifare" x installar linux in modo che all avvio mi dia il menu di dual boot, cioè quello che ti fa scegliere se avviare win o linux.. grazie in anticipo
<f843d0> ussaro: no, la sicurezza non è compromessa
<f843d0> valerio_: hai montato anche come root?
<valerio_> no da utente
<noob1> nella fattispecie mi interesserebbe se è possibile non farmi "vedere" nel momento in cui accedo alla suddetta rete con ubuntu...
<f843d0> valerio_: prova da root, e prova a scrivere come root
<valerio_> ops errore, ero in root
<f843d0> noob1: ma scusa, trova un nome che si "maschera" bene con gli altri e assegnalo alla macchina
<ussaro> grazie almeno tu hai avuto la cortesia di rispondere e chiudere almeno questa richiesta
<noob1> ... sono proprio un noob :D e come si fa?
<f843d0> noob1: comunque puoi provare a impostare iptables per non rispondere su ICMP e sperare che non figuri nell'interrogazione, anche se non credo sia possibile
<f843d0> valerio_: e montandolo da root non hai potuto scrivere sulla risorsa?
<f843d0> valerio_: come hai montato?
<rumishh> se qualcuno riesce a rispondermi sarei grato
<noob1> credo che, se mi aiuti, cambierò solo il nome alla macchina
<noob1> ho ancora molto da imparare
<f843d0> noob1: il nome lo devi sapere tu da dare alla macchina ovviamente :)
<noob1> certo :D
<noob1> intendevo come fare a cambiare il nome alla macchina
<f843d0> noob1: usa il comando hostname per farlo a caldo
<f843d0> noob1: per rendere la modifica permanente dovrebbe esserci /etc/hostname
<noob1> adesso provo
<f843d0> rumishh: faccio fatica a leggere quelle frasi lunghe e sconnesse, comunque il comando dovrebbe essere sudo grub-install :)
<rumishh> grazie!
<rumishh> ma devo installarlo da live giusto!?
<f843d0> rumishh: se non riesci a far partire il sistema, non hai alternative
<rumishh> ok
<f843d0> rumishh: la cosa migliore è entrare in live, operare il chroot sull'installazione che non parte, ed ivi lanciare l'installazione di grub
<noob1> grazie dell'aiuto f843d0
<noob1> :D
<f843d0> noob1: yw
<rumishh> ma il fatto che devo ancora installarlo, ma credo di aver capito
<rumishh> grazie mille
<rumishh> ^^^
<f843d0> rumishh: yw
<valerio_> f84 come posso fare con fstab? sto passando i miei pc a ubuntu non sono proprio a digiuno ma ho difficolta con fstab perche non monta e se monta non ho i permessi in scrittura
<f843d0> valerio_: ti ho chiesto sopra, come hai montato? :)
<valerio_> a scusa
<valerio_> non avevo letto
<valerio_> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.3.5/arc /home/valerio/Scrivania/Arc -o user=user,password=pw
<f843d0> valerio_: adesso la risorsa è montata?
<valerio_> si ma read only
<ussaro> rifletto :sicuramente ho fatto da inesperto domande stupide ,è la terza o quarta volta che chiedo una mano ottenendo spesso sufficienza.essere settari non credo sia proprio dello spirito di ubuntu...forse sbaglio.grazie
<f843d0> valerio_: riesci a incollare cosa dice l'output di mount in merito? Digita solo mount
<valerio_> /192.168.3.5/arc on /home/valerio/Scrivania/Arc type cifs (rw)
<valerio_> con win avevo tutti i collegamenti sul desktop e li usavo diretti
<f843d0> valerio_: uhm, la marca come rw
<valerio_> infatti
<f843d0> valerio_: e quindi dovresti poter scrivere in essa!
<valerio_> pero non posso toccare niente e hiramente l'utente ha i diritti rw da win o da ricerca rete li modifico
<Parmariu> Sono entrato nel grub ma sto facendo il memorytest86 perché non riesco a fare altro nel recovery mi da kernel panic mi piacerebbe ripristinare il sistema chi mi aiuta?
<f843d0> valerio_: da terminale, cd /home/valerio/Scrivania/Arc && sudo dmesg > foo.bar.txt
<f843d0> Parmariu: riesci ad avviare un sistema live su quella macchina?
<f843d0> Parmariu: kernel panic arriva per poche ragioni: sistema installato compromesso, supporto di installazione non corretto oppure fault hardware
<valerio_> f843d0, non me lo fa fare
<valerio_> f843d0: non me lo fa fare, permesso negato
<f843d0> valerio_: dpkg -l | grep cifs-utils
<valerio_> ii  cifs-utils                                            2:6.0-1ubuntu2                                      amd64        Common Internet File System utilities
<f843d0> valerio_: prova con sudo umount /home/valerio/Scrivania/Arc && sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.3.5/arc /home/valerio/Scrivania/Arc -o user=user,password=pw,umask=0222
<f843d0> valerio_: occhio a user, pw, e soprattutto umask che è la parte nuova del comando
<ussaro> libertà è partecipazione.Saluti
<cristian_c> !chat | ussaro
<ubot-it> ussaro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> non inquinare ulteriormente il log con considerazioni arbitrarie, grazie
<ussaro> scusate non era certo mmia intenzione
<cristian_c> domnde e curiosità strettamente non finalizzati alla risoluzioni
<cristian_c> risoluzione de
<cristian_c> risoluzione di problemi di funzionamento del sistema stesso, si possono fare nel canale -chat
<ussaro> ok devo aver frainteso
<f843d0> ussaro: per queste asserzioni, sei pregato di cambiare canale, ti è già stato segnalato
<ussaro> ok
<valerio_> ok f84 ora provo
<valerio_> ok
<valerio_> mi da invalid argument
<davidee> Buongiorno
<davidee> Sono passato a Linux da poco, ora sto usando Ubuntu 15.10 e devo configurare una Wacom Intous Draw, ma non me la rileva.
<davidee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15710667/
<valerio_> scusate ragazzi qualcuno di voi sa quale è il comando per cambiare uuid di una virtual machine windows host ubuntu ?? praticamente ho clonato un'immagine e non riesco ad aggiungerla
<zoppi> salve ho una console da dj hercules rmx ma il computer non la legge ho ubuntu
<zoppi> come posso fare?
<Infy\away> zoppi, è una periferica USB? lsusb che dice?
<zoppi> si è usb
<zoppi> non la riconosce
<Infy\away> ripeto: lsusb che dice?
<zoppi> non so cosa è il computer non lo trova
<Infy\away> zoppi, http://linux.die.net/man/8/lsusb
<cristian_c> davidee:
<zoppi> non dice nulla
<cristian_c> davidee: hai aperto il configuratore wacom dal control center?
<Infy\away> cristian_c, come faccio a indicare a zoppi come usare pastebin?
<cristian_c> zoppi: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> zoppi: che software hai utilizzato?
<zoppi> gia fatto ubuntu 14.4
<davidee> cristian_c:  sono andato in System Settings > Wacom Tablet, ma non la rileva
<Infy\away> zoppi, hai provato a leggere e applicare questo? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Hercules_DJ_Console
<Oiknomu> Salve
<Oiknomu> Ho un problema al primo accesso di Ubuntu Studio, mi chiede nome e password,cosa devo inserire nei campi?
<Oiknomu> Non ho creato nessun account
<Oiknomu> US 15.10
<davidee> cristian_c: La wacom funziona, ma non posso regolarla (ho seguito questa guida: https://assente.vega9.com/it/wacom_intuos_draw_comics_su_linux_ubuntu#comment-25240)
<Infy\away> zoppi, da quel HOWTO risulta che devi installare un modulo kernel aggiuntivo. Prova e facci sapere
<Infy\away> Oiknomu, prova con ubuntu, reverse
<zoppi> come faccio a installarlo
<Infy\away> zoppi, segui le istruzioni, è tutto scritto lì nel link che ti ho indicato
<cristian_c> davidee: le guide....
<Oiknomu> Quindi dovrei scaricare ubuntu normale?
<cristian_c> davidee: con quale software devi utilizzarla?
<zoppi> mi dice che è assente se clicco sul link
<Infy\away> Oiknomu, cercando con google i defaul login password che trovo sono quelle: ubuntu, reverse
<davidee> cristian_c: GIMP/Photoshop
<Oiknomu> ah ok
<Oiknomu> adesso provo grazie
<Infy\away> zoppi, questo link non ti funziona? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Hercules_DJ_Console
<zoppi> si ora funziona
<Infy\away> zoppi, segui quelle istruzioni. Se ancora dopo non ti funziona torna qui :)
<cristian_c> davidee: gimp stesso ti permette di configurarla
<cristian_c> !gimp
<ubot-it> gimp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Grafica/Gimp
<cristian_c> davidee: ctl 490?
<cristian_c> davidee: lsusb -t
<cristian_c> davidee: quale ubuntu utilizzi?
<davidee> Utilizzio Ubuntu 15.10, si, è la CTL490,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15712146/
<cristian_c> davidee: posta anche: cat /var/log/xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<davidee> cat: /var/log/xorg.0.log: No such file or directory
<cristian_c> davidee: ma quindi hai scaricato i driver e li hai installati come dalla guida che hai linkato?
<cristian_c> davidee: ah, scusa: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<zoppi> non la legge ancora
<cristian_c> zoppi: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> zoppi: ma ripeto: con quale software hai tentato di utilizzarla?
<zoppi> se la cerco su l opzione saund non la trova
<cristian_c> zoppi: no, devi usarla con mixxx
<cristian_c> !info mixxx
<ubot-it> mixxx (source: mixxx): Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11.0~dfsg-5 (wily), package size 2643 kB, installed size 7527 kB
<davidee> cristian_c:  Si ho usato quella guida, che mi ha aiutato a farla funzionare e a configurare i tasti della penna e della tavoletta. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15712229/
<cristian_c> zoppi: digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> !paste | zoppi
<ubot-it> zoppi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> davidee: strano, perché al momento non sta usando i driver wacom, ma i driver usbhid
<davidee> cristian_c:  c'è modo per regolarla da System Settings > Wacom Tablet ?
<zoppi> cristian_c ho digitato lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> [ 23.284] (EE) Wacom Co.,Ltd. Intuos PS Pen: Invalid type 'stylus' for this device. [ 23.284] (EE) Wacom Co.,Ltd. Intuos PS Pen: Invalid type 'eraser' for this device. [ 23.284] (EE) Wacom Co.,Ltd. Intuos PS Pen: Invalid type 'cursor' for this device. [ 23.284] (EE) Wacom Co.,Ltd. Intuos PS Pen: Invalid type 'touch' for this device.
<cristian_c> [ 23.284] (EE) Wacom Co.,Ltd. Intuos PS Pen: Invalid type 'pad' for this device. [ 23.284] (EE) Wacom Co.,Ltd. Intuos PS Pen: No type specified [ 23.308] (EE) PreInit returned 8 for "Wacom Co.,Ltd. Intuos PS Pen" [ 23.308] (II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
<cristian_c> davidee: ecco perché 'wacom tablet' non la riconosce
<cristian_c> zoppi: bravo
<cristian_c> zoppi: ora incolla su pastebin, non qui in canale
<cristian_c> !paste | zoppi
<ubot-it> zoppi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> davidee: non riconosce stylus, gomma, cursore, touch e pad
<cristian_c> davidee: lui prova a caricare il driver wacom, non riconosce queste componenti e quindi lo rimuove
<cristian_c> ecco perché sta usando invece usbhid
<davidee> cristian_c: Capito, la regolerò da GIMP come mi hai detto. Grazie mille cristian e arrivederci  :)
<cristian_c> davidee: beh, no
<cristian_c> davidee: se i driver wacom non caricano, non puoi farlo
<davidee> Neanche da GIMP?
<cristian_c> davidee: il punto è che dovresti regolarla da 'wacom tablet', ma per fare ciò dovrebbe prima caricare i driver wacom cosa che xorg non rieece a fare, ci prova ma non rieece
<cristian_c> riesce
<zoppi> ho scaricato anche il programma ma non la legge lo stesso
<cristian_c> zoppi: puoi incollare il risultato del comando su pastebin?
<davidee> cristian_c:  è possibile far si che ci riesca?
<cristian_c> davidee: vorrei capire cos'hai provato prima di leggere quella guida
<davidee> ccos'ho provato?
<davidee> cristian_c: *
<cristian_c> davidee: sì
<cristian_c> davidee: non ho capito se hai testato la wacom prima di leggere quella guida
<zoppi> root@zoppi18-Aspire-E5-571G:~# lsusb && lsusb -t
<zoppi> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp.
<zoppi> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<zoppi> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<zoppi> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 1bcf:2c6e Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc.
<zoppi> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0489:e078 Foxconn / Hon Hai
<Infy\away> eccolo....
<davidee> cristian_c: Prima di quella guida la wacom non funzionava, era accesa e collegata ma non funzionava, nel senso che passando la penna sulla tavola non si muoveva il cursore e premendo i tasti della tavola non succedeva nulla, quando l'ho collegata per la prima volta non mi è arrivata nessuna "notifica" di una wacom collegata.
<cristian_c> zoppi: prima di tutto, non va bene che ti logghi come root
<cristian_c> zoppi: in un terminale digita exit
<cristian_c> davidee: prima di leggere la guida, avevi provato ad andare in 'wacom tablet'?
<cristian_c> zoppi: ho i privati disabilitati, se hai dubbi, esprimili in canale
<zoppi> root@zoppi18-Aspire-E5-571G:~# lsusb && lsusb -t
<zoppi> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp.
<zoppi> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<zoppi> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<zoppi> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 1bcf:2c6e Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc.
<davidee> Si, ma mi ha sempre dato:  "No tablet detected" - "please plug in or turn on your Wacom Tablet"
<cristian_c> ok
<davidee> Anche ora.
<cristian_c> davidee: e come hai regolato la tavoletta?
<cristian_c> da terminale?
<davidee> cristian_c:  da terminale ho solo diciamo in parole povere "fatto funzionare"  la tavoletta e la penna (il movimento del cursore) e ho configurato i tasti della penna e della tavoletta.
<cristian_c> davidee: ok, quindi solo da terminale
<cristian_c> con xsetwacom
<cristian_c> o sbaglio?
<davidee> cristian_c: (tutto quello che la guida mi ha detto)
<davidee> esatto
<davidee> xsetwacom --set "Wacom Intuos S 2 Pad pad" Button +1 "key ctrl" "key z"
<davidee> xsetwacom --set "Wacom Intuos S 2 Pad pad" Button +3 "key ctrl" "key y"
<davidee> xsetwacom --set "Wacom Intuos S 2 Pad pad" Button +9 "key  +"
<davidee> xsetwacom --set "Wacom Intuos S 2 Pad pad" Button +8 "key -
<cristian_c> davidee: e sei riuscito a testare le regolazionI?
<cristian_c> davidee: però questi quattro comandi mappano i quattro tasti
<davidee> Ho testato questi tasti e funzionano
<cristian_c> davidee: dovemli hai testati?
<cristian_c> zoppi: non spammare in canale
<cristian_c> zoppi: utilizza pastebin per incollare i risultati dei comandi
<zoppi> come funziona pastebin
<cristian_c> davidee: inoltre, come hai confogurato il movimento della penna?
<cristian_c> zoppi: facciamo una cosa, per tagliare la testa al toro
<cristian_c> zoppi: in un terminale, digita: exit
<zoppi> sono solo in questo
<davidee> cristian_c: Ho testato i comandi su GIMP, e il movimento della penna  l'ho configurato con la parte iniziale della guida.
<cristian_c> zoppi: hai digitato: exit nel terminale?
<zoppi> si
<davidee> " # scaricate http://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxwacom/files/xf86-input-wacom/input-wacom/input-wacom-0.30.2.tar.bz2/download
<davidee> cd cartella-input-wacom-scompattata
<davidee> ./configure
<davidee> make && sudo make install
<davidee> sudo rmmod wacom
<cristian_c> zoppi: ora digita: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit
<davidee> cristian_c:  rieccomi scusa
<cristian_c> davidee: quei comandi non configurano la penna, ma ti fanno scaricare e installare i driver
<cristian_c> wacom
<davidee> Per configurare la penna intendo "farla funzionare", quello che sto cercando di capire e come regolare la "pressione"
<cristian_c> davidee: tra l'altro nella guida è scritto: ' Happy drawind con Inkscape e MyPaint! Alcune modifiche descritte nel post non sono persistenti quindi fatevi uno script o rieseguite i comandi all’inizio della sessione.'
<cristian_c> davidee: ci sono cinque componenti, e la pressione immagino venga regolata tramite proprietà di una di queste componenti
<cristian_c> davidee: ls -l /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/extra/wacom.ko
<cristian_c> davidee: digita questo comando in un terminsle
<zoppi> fatto
<cristian_c> zoppi: bene
<davidee> cristian_c:    http://paste.ubuntu.com/15713071/
<cristian_c> zoppi: digita: (lsusb && lsusb -t) | pastebinit
<cristian_c> davidee: benissimo
<cristian_c> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 146288 apr  9 14:50 /lib/modules/4.2.0-35-generic/extra/wacom.ko
<cristian_c> davidee: immagino sia quello che hai scaricato, compilato e installato
<cristian_c> davidee: ora devi caricarlo
<davidee> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 146288 apr  9 14:50 /lib/modules/4.2.0-35-generic/extra/wacom.ko  dal terminale?
<cristian_c> davidee: sudo insmod /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/extra/wacom.ko
<zoppi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15713132/
<cristian_c> davidee: era la tua risposta
<davidee> insmod: ERROR: could not insert module /lib/modules/4.2.0-35-generic/extra/wacom.ko: File exists
<cristian_c> |__ Port 2: Dev 7, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=hdj_mod, 12M |__ Port 2: Dev 7, If 1, Class=Audio, Driver=snd-usb-audio, 12M |__ Port 2: Dev 7, If 2, Class=Audio, Driver=snd-usb-audio, 12M |__ Port 2: Dev 7, If 3, Class=Audio, Driver=snd-usb-audio, 12M
<cristian_c> |__ Port 2: Dev 7, If 4, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=hdj_mod, 12M |__ Port 2: Dev 7, If 5, Class=Human Interface Device, Driver=usbhid, 12M |__ Port 2: Dev 7, If 6, Class=Human Interface Device, Driver=usbhid, 12M |__ Port 2: Dev 7, If 7, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=hdj_mod, 12M
<cristian_c> zoppi: i driver ci sono tutti
<cristian_c> tutti caricati
<zoppi> allora cosa devo fare per mandarla
<cristian_c> davidee: digita: lsmod
<cristian_c> zoppi: hai aperto mixxx?
<zoppi> se vado su saund non la trova
<zoppi> si
<cristian_c> zoppi: e che ti dice mixxx?
<cristian_c> zoppi: dpkg -l | grep mixxx
<cristian_c> zoppi: dpkg -l | grep mixxx | pastebinit
<cristian_c> zoppi: digita il secondo comando
<zoppi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15713234/
<zoppi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15713234/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> zoppi: cosa fai , quando apri mixxx?
<zoppi> seleziono la musica ma non va
<cristian_c> spr, magari devi configurare mixxx
<cristian_c> spe
<cristian_c> zoppi: comunque, Opzioni->Preferenze
<cristian_c> !image | zoppi
<ubot-it> zoppi: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<zoppi> http://prntscr.com/aq3l0i
<cristian_c> zoppi: quando appare quel messaggio di errore?
<zoppi> quando pigio applica
<cristian_c> zoppi: però mixxx la vede
<zoppi> si
<cristian_c> zoppi: prova 'interroga i dispositivi' o 'ripristina i valori predefiniti'
<cristian_c> prima uno + applica
<cristian_c> poi l'altro + applica
<cristian_c> nel caso ti dia ancora errore
<cristian_c> zoppi: comunque, visto che pare una questione strettamente legata a mixxx
<cristian_c> !chat | zoppi
<ubot-it> zoppi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> zoppi: entra nell'altro canale, un utente ha trovato qualcosa in merito all'errore
<zoppi> è che è una cosa urgente
<zoppi> ora pero lo legge e tutto dal programma pero non manda la musica alle casse
<cristian_c> zoppi: questo è un canale di volontari
<cristian_c> zoppi: per piacere entra nell'altro canale
<zoppi> ok
<zoppi> pero voi sapete come mai non vanno le casse
<cristian_c> zoppi: se è urgente, perché perdi tempo?
<cristian_c> zoppi: e che c'entrano le casse?
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zoppi> le casse funzionano è che non li arriva la musica
<cristian_c> zoppi: ....
<zoppi> grazie mille del supporto
<cristian_c> zoppi: hai letto il link che ti abbiamo mandato in -chat?
<valerio_> ragazzi qualcuno di voi sa perche dati 2 pc con ubuntu 14 uno monta regolarmente cartelle da nas locale e l'altro dice : solo root può montare  ????
<valerio_> stesse impostazioni....
<nicolabi> Ciao, nel PC è installato UBUNTU 15.10. Ho appena installato il pacchetto per la VPN è ho stabilito la connessione (la vedo tra le connessioni di rete attive). Volevo ora connettermi con l'HOST : in windows uso ESPLORA RISORSE anteponendo \\ al'indirizzo nella barra degli indirizzi. Ho provato con il gestore file di UBUNTU (PCMANFM) ma non sono riu
<nicolabi> scito a collegarmi. Serve una applicazione diversa? Grazie
<nicolabi> Ciao, il PC ha UBUNTU 15.10. Ho appena installato il pacchetto per la VPN e ho stabilito la connessione con l’HOST (la vedo tra le connessioni di rete attive). Volevo ora connettermi : in windows uso ESPLORA RISORSE anteponendo \\ all'indirizzo nella barra degli indirizzi. Ho provato con il gestore file di UBUNTU (PCMANFM) ma non sono riuscito a co
<nicolabi> llegarmi. Serve una applicazione diversa? Grazie
<cristian_c> !vpn
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<cristian_c> nicolabi: buona lettura
<sergios> salve a tutti!
<Carlin0> !ciao | sergios
<ubot-it> sergios: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sergios> nella barra dei menu sono sparite alcune icone, credo dopo alcuni aggiornamenti, tra cui rete e indicatore di luminosità. ho anche provato con alt+f2 a lanciare il comando "nm-applet &" ma non compare nulla, ho anche provato ad avviare un nuovo programma nelle preferenze delle applicazioni di avvio, riavviato ma ancora niente
<sergios> tra gli altri indicatori anche quello di dropbox è sparito, ho disinstallato e reinstallato ma quando provo a reinstallare mi da questo messaggio https://ibin.co/2dAzKzCDl09m.png !!! GRAZIE a chiunque mi possa aiutare!
<cristian_c> sergios: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<sergios> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15714868/
<cristian_c> sergios: (cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<sergios> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15714951/
<cristian_c> deb http://qgis.org/debian trusty main
<cristian_c> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring main restricted universe multiverse
<cristian_c> deb http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/op/stable/debian/ lsb3.2 main
<cristian_c> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-proposed restricted multiverse main universe
<cristian_c> doctormo-wacom-plus-trusty.list
<cristian_c> google-earth.list
<cristian_c> google-chrome.list
<cristian_c> medibuntu.list
<cristian_c> spotify.list
<cristian_c> ubuntugis-ubuntugis-unstable-trusty.list
<sergios> cristian_c ... tutti pasticci?
<cristian_c> sergios: secondo te?
<cristian_c> eeppure , dopo anni, lo dovresti sapere...
<cristian_c> dopo anni di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !ripristino | sergios
<ubot-it> sergios: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente.
<sergios> ehhh ci sono ricascato! :( avevo già una mezza idea di ricominciare e mi sa proprio che è arrivato il momento
<sergios> grazie comunque!
<cristian_c> sergios: se prendi ubuntu a mazzate, come minimo qualche danno l'avrà riportato
<sergios> :)
<cristian_c> sergios: intendiamoci, puoi fare quel che vuoi al sistema
<cristian_c> ma quantomeno, evita sulla macchina da lav0ro
<cristian_c> sergios: fatti una partizioncina in cui puoi sperimentare
<sergios> cristia_c lo so, è proprio questa la partizione su cui sperimentare... quella di lavoro è lubuntu funzionante sul netbook ma anche quella è una vecchia lts da aggiornare
<sergios> cmq seguirò il tuo consiglio e ricomincio da capo! grazie
<sergios> ahimè devo migrare a questo altro pc perchè mi è caduto del liquido sul netbook e la tastiera è inusabile
<paulo48> salve volevo sapere perche' quando cerco di cambiare la lingua da inglese a italiano in ubuntu 15.10 mi da' questo errore dpkg: error: failed to open package info file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0084' for reading: Input/output error
<infybofh> paulo48, fai un check del disco
<paulo48> cioe'?
<infybofh> paulo48, possibili settori corrotti/avviso che l'harddisk st? decedendo
<paulo48> ma e' in modalita' live da usb di 8GB
<infybofh> paulo48, allora se ? da live ? possibile che l'immagine sia corrotta
<paulo48> forse perche' la chiavetta ha esaurito lo spazio?
<paulo48> ma mi funziona bene io navigo e'' lo anche aggiornato
<paulo48> solo che dall'inizio mi dice dove c'e' la prova o vuoi installarlo  seleziono la lingua italiana e va'
<paulo48> ma poi me lo da' in inglese tutto
<paulo48> e quando provo ad aggiornare la lingua dal center in italiano mi da' quell'errore
<paulo48> io lo scaricato da qui' stesso
<paulo48> e quindi che posso fare?
<paulo48> quindi nessuno sa' rispondermi?
<paulo48> nessuno mi puo' aiutare?
<fabio1689> scusate qualcuno mi può aiutare con pipelight?
<Teching> Ciao
<Teching> quando ho provato a installare linux e ho modificato le impostazioni dei boot mi si blocca il pc
<Teching> mi dice:SYSLINUX 3.86 2010-04-01 EBIOS Copiright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al Missing parameter in configuration file. Keyword:path
<pepppi> Salve
<pepppi> Ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu studio 15.10
<pepppi> Mi chiede nome e password
<pepppi> Ma non so cosa mettere nei campi
<pepppi> ????????????
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-10
<mike00> ciao, come faccio a disinstallare ubuntu da un certo disco?
<ExPBoy> mike00, lo formatti
<mike00> non c'e' un altro modo? avrei dei dati in quel disco...
<ExPBoy> mike00, se è su una partizione formatti solo quella
<mike00> purtroppo no...
<ExPBoy> eh allora non c'è sistema
<ExPBoy> fai una copia dei dati e poi procedi
<mike00> se cancello brutalmente i file di sitema?
<ExPBoy> mike00, perdi tutto
<ExPBoy> prima salvati i dati
<mike00> perché?
<ExPBoy> mike00, io ti ho detto come fare ora sta a te
<mike00> ma se cancello le cartelle bin, boot, ecc... non funziona?
<ExPBoy> mike00, ma tu che vuoi fare?
<mike00> liberare lo spazio occupato dal sistema operativo che non mi serve più
<mike00> però ho anche dei dati che mi servono
<ExPBoy> e farti sta benedetta copia dei dati no?
<ExPBoy> ti costa molto?
<mike00> non so se ho spazio da qualche altra parte ...
<ExPBoy> che poi come li hai creati questi dati?
<mike00> in che senso?
<ExPBoy> vabbhè tempo perso
<mike00> ho una cartella con i file che mi servono subito dentro al disco, non soto qualche altra cartella
<mike00> se cancello le cartelle che servono al sistema libero spazio, no?
<akis24> !chat | mike00
<ubot-it> mike00: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<NOSTRO> SALVE A TUTTI RAGAZZI
<NOSTRO> AVREI BISOGNO, GENTILMENTE, DEL SUPPORTO DI QUALCUNO
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | NOSTRO
<ubot-it> NOSTRO: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<NOSTRO> perdonatemi ragazzi7
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<NOSTRO> posso chiedere a te?
<Infy\away> NOSTRO, non chiedere se puoi chiedere. Chiedi e basta.
<cristian_c> !chiedi | NOSTRO
<ubot-it> NOSTRO: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<NOSTRO> Premetto che parlando di ubuntu, sono molto inesperto, in quanto l'ho installato in dual boot da alcuni giorni.. Dopo averlo installato, mi sono accorto che mancassero alcune icone e il tasto di arresto sistema; inoltre all'avvio di ubuntu mi da errore, ma non riesco a leggere bene che tipo di errore sia.. Cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: il tasto di arresto sistema? Dove?
<cristian_c> e quali icone
<NOSTRO> sul desktop
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: e quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: ?
<NOSTRO> faccio una foto e la metto
<NOSTRO> ho installato il 15.10
<cristian_c> posta l'immagine
<NOSTRO> http://prntscr.com/aqf8zc
<NOSTRO> questo per quanto riguarda il tasto arresto
<NOSTRO> dovrebbe essere in alto a destra, accanto all'orologio se non sbaglio?!
<NOSTRO> http://prntscr.com/aqf953
<Guest73671> buon giorno a tutti . io sono nuovo in questa chat ma ho avuto per anni ubuntu comresidtema preferito. ora ho problemi con il dual boot con windows 10 che non parte dal grub nonostante sia riconosciuto nelle opzioni del menù di avvio . penso sia un problema di uefi e legacy perchè modificando le opzioni di boot in uefi windows parte correttamente e
<Guest73671>  automaticamente rendendo però impossibile l'avvio di ubuntu (versione "studio" 15.10.
<NOSTRO> e questo riguarda la mancanza di icone che dicevo prima
<Infy\away> Guest73671, per caso ricevi qualche kernel panic, oppure grub non carica semplicemente il S.O.?
<akis24> Guest73671: che procedura hai usato per installare ubuntu  ? e che impostazioni avevi dato nel bios ?
<Guest73671> un messaggio che in pratica dice che windows non funziona correttamente e quindi inserire un disco
<Guest73671> ho installato da usb quindi penso si sia installato in modo standard
<Guest73671> mi parte solo in legacy
<Guest73671> mentre in uefi vedosolo windows
<akis24> Guest73671: hai installato seguendo la procedura normale o uefi ?
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<akis24> !uefi | Guest73671
<ubot-it> Guest73671: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Guest73671> è proprio questo il dubbio ora... è possibile modificare ora eventualmente?
<Guest73671> o devo reinstallare?
<akis24> Guest73671:  puoi provare a sistemare usando boot-repair ma il successo non sempre è assicurato
<akis24> !grub | Guest73671
<ubot-it> Guest73671: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<akis24> Guest73671:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<Guest73671> c è un comando nel terminale per vedere il tipo di installazione?
<akis24> Guest73671: hai installato in modalita' normale e non hai seguito la guida uefi .. questo è certo
<Guest73671> mi sa di si!
<cristian_c> Guest73671: prova a disattivare 'avvio rapido' da windows
<NOSTRO> cristian_c mi esce un link
<NOSTRO> che devo fare??
<cristian_c> se anche boot repair non risolve, preparati a installare in modalità uefi
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: posta il link
<NOSTRO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15730983/
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<Guest73671> vi ringrazio proverò le varie soluzioni
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: configurazione del pc?
<cristian_c> cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: da dove hai scaricato ubuntu?
<NOSTRO> allora
<NOSTRO> i7, 8gb di ram, geforce 930m, l'ho scraicato dal sito
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<NOSTRO> mi porta nuovi aggiornamenti del sistema
<NOSTRO> li faccio prima o dopo aver dato l'input al terminale?
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: prima dai il comando
<NOSTRO> ok
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<NOSTRO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<NOSTRO> mi da questo
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: eh, no
<cristian_c> non da questo
<NOSTRO> rifaccio da capo??
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: digita bene
<NOSTRO> ok
<NOSTRO> ho rifatto
<NOSTRO> sto aspettando che completi l'operazione
<NOSTRO> mi da sempre lo stesso link
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: apri il file manager
<NOSTRO> sarebbe quello che mi da lui??
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: facciamo una cosa
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: e digita: gedit /var/log/syslog
<ZanK> Hi guys
<akis24> !english | ZanK
<ubot-it> ZanK: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<ZanK> Scusate, abitudine
<NOSTRO> ora che devo
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: si è aperto l'editor?
<NOSTRO> sisi
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: seleziona tutto il contenuto del file, copia e incolla su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | NOSTRO
<ubot-it> NOSTRO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> perfetto
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<NOSTRO> perdonami mi sie scollegato il pc
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: seleziona tutto il contenuto del file, copia e incolla su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | NOSTRO
<ubot-it> NOSTRO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<NOSTRO> se avevi scritto sfortunatamente, non ho potuto leggere
<NOSTRO> tutto il contuneto dell'editor
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: l'ho ripostato
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<NOSTRO> ho fatto
<Ab3L> riavvio
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<NOSTRO> che devo fare??
<NOSTRO> dopo averlo copiato
<akis24> cliccare su paste e poi postare qui indirizzo della pagina che si aprira'
<NOSTRO> Apr  7 17:09:04 nostro-X550JF anacron[711]: Job `cron.daily' terminated
<NOSTRO> Apr  7 17:09:04 nostro-X550JF anacron[711]: Normal exit (1 job run)
<NOSTRO> Apr  7 17:09:08 nostro-X550JF kernel: [  659.053492] ERROR @wl_inform_single_bss : cfg80211_inform_bss_frame error
<NOSTRO> Apr  7 17:10:24 nostro-X550JF dbus[737]: [system] Reloaded configuration
<NOSTRO> Apr  7 17:10:24 nostro-X550JF dbus[737]: message repeated 2 times: [ [system] Reloaded configuration]
<NOSTRO> Apr  7 17:11:07 nostro-X550JF systemd[1]: Reloading.
<valerio_> buongiorno
<valerio_> per caso qualcuno sa perche ubuntu, gia a 3 pc quando raggiunge ram di utilizzo pari a circa 3 GB dei 4 disponibili si freeza e solo un riavvio forzato risolve il problema ??
<cristian_c> !veggenti | valerio_
<ubot-it> valerio_: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<valerio_> credo che il problema si verifichi quando si comincia a utilizzare la partizione swap
<valerio_> come descritto in questo post
<valerio_> http://www.andrea-cardinale.it/linux/ubuntu-il-pc-va-in-crash-freeze-quando-utilizza-la-swap.html
<valerio_> ma perche succede questo e devo fare quella modifica ??
<valerio_> è normale che dopo aver utilizzato gran parte della memoria RAM il sistema va in crash e si freeza ?
<Aiutooo> buongiorno
<Aiutooo> Ho un problema, se qualcuno può aiutarmi gli sarei grato... Improvvisamente il wireless non mi va più
<cristian_c> valerio_: scusa, ma se ti avanza ram, perché usi la swap?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Aiutooo
<ubot-it> Aiutooo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<valerio_> quando supera i 3gb comincia ad utilizzare la swap in automatico
<valerio_> lo vedo con conky
<Aiutooo> ho formulato la domanda xD... Il wireless non va più
<valerio_> nell'articolo che ho allegato dice di fare quella modifica, sicuramente lo proverò ma volevo capire il perche
<valerio_> e su vari forum cè chi lamenta questo problema.....
<Infy\away> Aiutooo, fornisci l'hardware che hai, che versione di ubuntu, il risultato di lspci su pastebin. Senza queste informazioni ? impossibile fornitrti aiuto
<Infy\away> !paste | Aiutooo
<ubot-it> Aiutooo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Aiutooo> Infy\away: http://pastebin.com/WREXX6fA
<Aiutooo> Infy\away: ora faccio lspi
<ExPBoy> lspi?
<Aiutooo> Infy\away: http://pastebin.com/Mwps1DWA
<Infy\away> Aiutooo, sembra semplicemente che hai la scheda spenta. Riattivala con i pulsanti appositi (se ? un notebook/netbook etc)
<Aiutooo> Infy\away: eh l'ho premuto venti volte il pulsante del wireless ma non ha intenzione di attivarsi
<Infy\away> Aiutooo, iwlist trova qualcosa?
<Aiutooo> aspe provo
<valerio_> ragazzi qualcuno può aiutarmi con ACPI ??? è normale che quando si comincia ad utilizzare parecchia memoria ram / area swap il computer si freeza ?? ed è normale che devo impostare acpi=off ???
<valerio_> così si legge su vari forum
<valerio_> volevo un consiglio prima di impostare questa modifica
<valerio_> grazie!
<Aiutooo> Infy\away: http://pastebin.com/W13RcsLd
<Infy\away> Aiutooo, il comando che devi dare ?: iwlist scanning
<Infy\away> Aiutooo, e poi pasta il risultato
<Aiutooo> Infy\away: http://pastebin.com/gzap0erB
<Aiutooo> anche premedno il pulsante del wifi per attivarlo sul pc da sempre lo stesso risultato
<cristian_c> valerio_: mi sono perso la tua risposta
<valerio_> ragazzi qualcuno può aiutarmi con ACPI ??? è normale che quando si comincia ad utilizzare parecchia memoria ram / area swap il computer si freeza ?? ed è normale che devo impostare acpi=off ???
<valerio_> così si legge su vari forum
<valerio_> volevo un consiglio prima di impostare questa modifica
<valerio_> grazie!
<Mr_Pan> !ripetere
<ubot-it> non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<valerio_> rispondevo a Cristian, scusate la ripetizione
<Infy\away> Aiutooo, lshw -C network
<valerio_> cristian dicevo, capisco che il pc utilizza la swap perche ho conky sul desktop,
<valerio_> e molti forum consigliano di disattivare questo ACPI
<valerio_> ACPI=OFF
<valerio_> che ne pensate?
<Aiutooo> Infy\away: http://pastebin.com/EccUcUJT
<Infy\away> valerio_, io ho avuto tempo f? il tuo stesso problema, ma ho scoperto che era colpa di khugepaged i freeze. Ho risolto cos? http://pastebin.com/8AYcHkuE
<Infy\away> valerio_, prova e fammi sapere
<Aiutooo> magari si è bruciata la scheda wireless Infy\away
<Aiutooo> può essere?
<Infy\away> Ah! ricorda di metterlo in rc.local o posti affini, altrimenti a ogni reboot devi reimpostare
<valerio_> cosa faccio esattaemnte con questa istruzione ??
<Infy\away> valerio_, stai dicendo a khugepaged "statte zitto e bono, e non scass? i cabbasisi"
<valerio_> ???
<valerio_> io sto dicendo cosa ??
<valerio_> sto scrivendo solo in chat!!!
<ExPBoy> ?
<valerio_> o
<valerio_> capito...
<Infy\away> Aiutooo, *-network DISABLED   mi sembra chiaro che la scheda ? spenta. Il perch? sia spenta e non si riaccenda rimane da scoprire
<valerio_> :)
<ExPBoy> Aiutooo, l'ultima volta l'hai spenta in windows?
<Infy\away> saluti a tutti, scappo per un p?
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<NOSTRO> perdonami
<NOSTRO> ho avuto problemi con la connessione
<Aiutooo> infy\dinner: si è bruciato il tastino?
<NOSTRO> non ho letto nulla di quello che hai scritto dopo
<Aiutooo> io so solo che mentre la usavo
<Aiutooo> ad un certo punto è saltato
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<NOSTRO> ho copiato l'editor nel pastebin
<NOSTRO> ma al momento di schiacciare paste
<NOSTRO> mi da errore
<NOSTRO> mi da gateway non valido
<Guest81880> ciao Raga! ho un prblema. allora mi spiego: ho un pc assembrato con 2 hdd, uno da 500 e uno da 1T . in quello da 500 ho win 7 mentre su quello da 1T ho appena reinstallato ubuntu 15.10 (visto che ho dovuto riformattare tutto mesi fa). il mio problema è che all avvio mi da la possibilità di avviare solo ubuntu, avendo anche installato grub sia da li
<Guest81880> ve che ora che ubuntu è installato sul hdd, non riesco ne ad aggiungere opzione di avvio che mi consenta di scegliere fra i 2 OS e nemmeno avviare win7, nanke da bios.
<Guest81880> ps: ho installato pocanzi gparted e l'hdd da 500gb con win compare
<Guest81880> quindi credo che sia un fatto di grub, ma ho bisogno del vostro aiuto a fine di risovlere. grazie in anticipo
<Guest81880> pps: ho installato grub col comando: sudo apt-get install grub   (sia da live che a OS installato)
<Guest81880> w
<Guest81880> se qualcuno mi puo dare 1 mano sarei grato
<Guest81880> w
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: riprova
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<NOSTRO> mi rimandi il procedimento
<cristian_c> Guest81880: mi sembra ti siano già stati dati dei consigli
<NOSTRO> che mi si è cancellato tutte cose
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: fai prima a dire cos'hai esattamente fatto
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<NOSTRO> i comandi che mi hai dato prima, li ho fìdati al teminale
<cristian_c> !grub | Guest81880
<ubot-it> Guest81880: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<NOSTRO> ma non li ricordo
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: quali comandi?
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: uno solo ti è stato dato
<cristian_c> da digitare
<NOSTRO> ridamelo gentilmente
<NOSTRO> almeno che non sia l'ultimo
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: ma hai chiuso l'editor?
<NOSTRO> allora lo ho
<NOSTRO> nono
<NOSTRO> l'editor è ancora aperto
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: e allora non ti servono ulteriori comandi
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: incolla il contenuto del file su pastebin
<NOSTRO> dopo aver copiato l'editor lo copio su pastebin
<NOSTRO> ok
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> !paste | NOSTRO
<ubot-it> NOSTRO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<NOSTRO> cristian_c dove dice syntax che devo selezionare??
<cristian_c> valerio_: ancora non ho capito perché attivi la swap se hai ancora ram a disposizione
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: lascia plain
<NOSTRO> il nome= nome utente
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<NOSTRO> Apr  7 17:09:04 nostro-X550JF anacron[711]: Job `cron.daily' terminated
<NOSTRO> Apr  7 17:09:04 nostro-X550JF anacron[711]: Normal exit (1 job run)
<NOSTRO> Apr  7 17:09:08 nostro-X550JF kernel: [  659.053492] ERROR @wl_inform_single_bss : cfg80211_inform_bss_frame error
<NOSTRO> Apr  7 17:10:24 nostro-X550JF dbus[737]: [system] Reloaded configuration
<NOSTRO> Apr  7 17:10:24 nostro-X550JF dbus[737]: message repeated 2 times: [ [system] Reloaded configuration]
<NOSTRO> Apr  7 17:11:07 nostro-X550JF systemd[1]: Reloading.
<NOSTRO> Apr  7 17:11:07 nostro-X550JF systemd[1]: Started CUPS Scheduler.
<NOSTRO> cristian_c mi da questo http://prntscr.com/aqg5n0
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: non incollare l'output in canale , ti si è detto di usare pastebin apposta
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: ma tu esattamente, cos'hai fatto?
<valerio_> cristian non sono io che attivo la swap
<valerio_> vedo solo che viene utilizzata
<cristian_c> valerio_: puoi sempre disattivarla ;)
<valerio_> dici che conviene ?
<cristian_c> valerio_: hai detto che il tuo problema deriva dalla swap
<cristian_c> prova a disattivarla, quindi
<valerio_> leggendo nei forum cè una grossa percentuale
<valerio_> non ne sono sicurio
<valerio_> non ne sono sicuro
<cristian_c> valerio_: nei forum pupi leggere qualsiasi cosa
<cristian_c> se prescindi dal contentuo
<cristian_c> contenutp
<valerio_> cristian se io ho un problema la prima cosa che faccio è capire se il problema è comune, per fare questo cerco nei forum, poi, se su 5 forum 4 mi parlano di un problema di swap comincio a indirizzarmi verso quella soluzione, poi dico, proviamo a chiedere nella chat ubuntu a qualche esperto, magari qualcuno sa tecnicamente cosa devo fare....
<Guest81880> ragazzi ho letto  le guide, solo che all'avvio mi da il tipico menu grub ma con solo ubuntu da avviare, in pratica win 7 come ultimo non risulta anche se voglio avviarlo da bios non me lo avvia.... come posso procedere x risolvere
<cristian_c> valerio_: magari se imputi il problema alla swap, per dissipare i tuoi dubbi, puoi orovare a disattivarla
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<NOSTRO> ho copiato ciò che mi da l'editor
<cristian_c> Guest81880: non hai windows nel grub?
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: e dopo aver copiato?
<valerio_> come la disattivo ?
<Guest81880> no
<cristian_c> !swap
<ubot-it> swap is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SwapFaq
<NOSTRO> dopo aver copiato schiaccio paste
<cristian_c> Guest81880: la guida spiega come ripristinare grub
<cristian_c> Guest81880: o anche aggiornarlo
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: allora, ti do il link a un altro servizio di paste
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: prova qui: http://pastebin.com/
<NOSTRO> ok grazie cristian_c
<Guest81880> cristian_c ok, provo a seguirla male che vada riformatto tutto ..
<cristian_c> Guest81880: comunque, il comando è sudo update-grub
<NOSTRO> cristian_c su paste title che metto?
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: a piacere
<Guest81880> cristian_c già dato, ora mi resta che riavviare e vedere se mi compare win7 su grub, in alternativa se riformatto e reinstallo tutto, quale OS consigli di mettere per primo? win7 o linux
<cristian_c> Guest81880: guarda
<cristian_c> Guest81880: già: sudo update-grub ti dice se windows è stato trovato
<cristian_c> non hai bisogno di riavviaee, per verificarlo
<NOSTRO> cristian_c http://prntscr.com/aqgatl mi spunta questo
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: significa che il testo è troppo lungo
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: quando hai avviato il sistema oggi?
<Guest81880> ok allora ti incollo l'output di sudo update-grub, perchè non capisco bene il risultato, cortesemente se mi dai il link di pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Guest81880
<ubot-it> Guest81880: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest81880> tanks!!
<Guest81880> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15733371/
<Guest81880> ecco
<cristian_c> Guest81880: ma hai un grub stravecchio
<cristian_c> Guest81880: ma stai usando grub2?
<xubuser> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, ho provato vari canali e spero sia quello giusto, ho una domanda su Xubuntu 16.04, so che ubuntu sostituirà usc con gnome software, cosa farà la versione con xfce?
<cristian_c> !beta | xubuser
<ubot-it> xubuser: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<cristian_c> xubuser: e te lo si era detto anche nel canale -chat
<Guest81880> cristian non lo so, io ho solo installato xubuntu 15.10 sul primo hdd
<Guest81880> e da live ho dato
<cristian_c> Guest81880: hai il grub in uso anni fa
<Guest81880> sudo apt-get install grub
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> Guest81880: perché hai fatto una cosa del genere?
<xubuser> non riesco ad entrare nel canale
<xubuser> non sono esperto di irc, come devo fare? scusate il disturbo
<cristian_c> xubuser: nel canale si entra tranquillamente
<xubuser> #ubuntu!beta, o sbaglio qualcosa?
<Guest81880> credevo che installandolo anche da live (siccome ho già win7 sull'altro hdd) mi avrebbe dato il classico grub di 2boot
<cristian_c> xubuser: o fai clic sul nome del canale, oppure digiti il comando per joinare
<cristian_c> a seconda di quale client irc stai usando
<cristian_c> Guest81880: non serve. nella guida non è neanche menzionato
<cristian_c> Guest81880: allora , visto che hai installato grub 1, prova: sudo update grub2
<cristian_c> Guest81880: allora , visto che hai installato grub 1, prova: sudo update-grub2
<cristian_c> sorry
<cristian_c> dimentica la prima linea
<Guest81880> ok
<cristian_c> !beta | xubuser
<ubot-it> xubuser: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Guest81880> cristian mi dice comando non trovato
<Guest81880> w
<xubuser> se do /join !beta! sono l'unico utente del canale
<cristian_c> xubuser: ma hai letto? È scritto tutt'altro?
<cristian_c> *.
<cristian_c> xubuser: /join #ubuntu-it+1
<cristian_c> Guest81880: quale hai digitato?
<xubuser> grazie cristia_c
<xubuser> cristian_c
<xubuser> mi compariva !beta e non capivo
<cristian_c> di niente
<Guest81880> sudo update-grub2
<cristian_c> ok
<Guest81880> e mi da comando non trovato
<cristian_c> Guest81880: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> Guest81880: hai tabella gpt?
<Guest81880> si faccio uno screen se servee
<Guest81880> dammi 1 attimo
<cristian_c> Guest81880: hai provato bootrepair?
<Guest81880> non so cosa sia, :(
<cristian_c> !bootrepair | Guest81880
<ubot-it> Guest81880: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<cristian_c> Guest81880: peccato, che nella guida a grub linkata, era menzionato.... -,-
<Guest81880> cristian come faccio a incollare gli screen di GPT su pastebin?! così vedi direttamente le partizioni degli hdd
<Mr_Pan> !image | Guest81880
<ubot-it> Guest81880: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest81880> ecco
<Guest81880> http://prntscr.com/aqgmur
<Guest81880> http://prntscr.com/aqgn18
<Guest81880> questo è quello che da GPT , come vedete sono 2 hdd diversi , quello da 500 è quello su cui c'è messo win
<cristian_c> Guest81880: beh, ha cifrato il disco
<Guest81880> quindi?
<cristian_c> mossa poco saggia
<cristian_c> Guest81880: fa un'installazione normale
<Guest81880> ma dici il disco di ubuntu?
<Guest81880> cifrato
<Guest81880> ?!
<cristian_c> se non si maneggiare cose come la cifratura, possono portare più rogne che altro
<cristian_c> Guest81880: sì, l'hai cifrato
<Guest81880> lo so , ma il fatto è che non mi ha mai dato problemi, ho sempre installato ubuntu cifrato e con lmv, quindi il fatto è solo come avviare win7 ..
<cristian_c> Guest81880: in contesti del genere, hai già provato?
<Guest81880> si
<Guest81880> e grub andava alla grande
<Guest81880> solo che sono passati mesi
<Guest81880> e fra lavoro ecc non ricordo tutto a memoria
<Guest81880> senti cristian io Reinstallo tutto da capo dammi solo 1 consiglio, quale os installo x primo!?
<Guest81880> visto che nn vorrei che ci fosse incompatibilità fra i due os, metto prima win7 su 1 hdd, o prima linux
<Guest81880> w
<Guest81880> ah, cmq x installare grub in 2boot con scelta ubuntu e win all a
<Guest81880> avvio
<Guest81880> come faccio
<Guest81880> cioè che comando do e devo darlo da live o a installazione fatta!?!
<Mr_Pan> Guest81880, se installi win poi ubuntu in dual boot non ti serve installare grub "a mano"
<Guest81880> ok Mr_pan
<Guest81880> allora vedo di rifare tutto da solo!! grazie cmq a tutti x i consigli!!
<Mr_Pan> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Mr_Pan> Guest81880, ok . prego
<Guest81880> ^^^
<Guest81880> ciaoo
<dryblow> Quando avvio atop mi si presentano i seguenti messaggi di errore prima dell'avvio http://pastebin.com/raw/TBfD6Hy5, cosa che non avviede se eseguito da root. Di cosa avrà perso i permessi e perché? Grazie.
<valerio_> ragazzi scusate ho disabilitato l'ACPI mettendo su ACPI=OFF ora però conky non riconosce tutti e 4 i core della CPU e ne gestisce solo 2, qualcuno sa come mai ??
<fabio_cc> valerio_, sul monitor di sistema quante cpu vengono mostrate?
<valerio_> come le vedo ?
<valerio_> con htop 2
<valerio_> ma su un pc identico sempre con ubuntu ma dove non ho disabilitato ACPI sono 4
<valerio_> l'ho disabilitato perche mi si freezzava quando raggiungeva la ram oltre i 3 gb e iniziava ad usare la swap come suggerito in questo post:
<valerio_> http://www.andrea-cardinale.it/linux/ubuntu-il-pc-va-in-crash-freeze-quando-utilizza-la-swap.html
<valerio_> ora non crasha più ma non è che sto utilizzando solo 2 core ?
<fabio_cc> valerio_, apri il monitor di sistema
<valerio_> l'ho verificato gia con htop
<valerio_> fabio_cc, ma niente...
<fabio_cc> valerio_, posta uno screenshot
<fabio_cc> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<valerio_> immagine di cosa ?
<valerio_> dei core ?'
<fabio_cc> valerio_, io vorrei vedere il monitor di sistema comunque va bene anche htop
<cristian_c> valerio_: hai provato a disattivare la swap?
<infy\dinner> cristian_c fabio_cc se chiedono delucidazioni su le "windows pause" o "freeze" del desktop la soluzione st? qui http://infinitybofh.blogspot.it/2016/02/linux-ma-me-stai-cojona-ovvero-come.html
<Infybofh> stanno ancora cercando di risolvere, ma finora nessuno ha rilasciato una patch
<fabio_cc> Infybofh, qui non è consentito pubblicare link a guide non ufficiali
<fabio_cc> Infybofh, ma è tuo quel  blog?
<Infybofh> fabio_cc, perfetto. Coma la indico all'utenza che lo chiede? Un bel viaggetto sulla luna?
<Gianluca> buona domenica
<Guest55864> come mai vedo  Guest Session
<iulian08> salve
<iulian08> vorei instalare ubuntu 15.10 su mio pc ma non riesco
<krabador> che problema c'è ?
<iulian08> sto provandi da una cheaveta usb na al avio premo f12 e non sucede niente
<iulian08> o windows 10
<iulian08> quale e la procedura da seguire
<akis24> !uefi | iulian08
<ubot-it> iulian08: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<akis24> iulian08:  e setta la usb al primo posto in " boot priority "
<aa> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<iulian08> comme si fa non riesco
<krabador> senza palla di vetro , è difficile, se , Guest4029 , non dici per cosa.
<Guest4029> vedo mozzilla in inglese
<Guest4029> come devo fare per metterlo in italiano
<krabador> e "<Guest55864> come mai vedo  Guest Session" , questo non ti interessa piu' ^
<Guest4029> perfavore
<Guest4029> chi mi puo aiutare
<Guest4029> a mettere in italiano mozzilla
<krabador> Guest4029, puoi rispondere a <krabador> e "<Guest55864> come mai vedo  Guest Session" , questo non ti interessa piu' ?
<Guest4029> si
<Guest4029> mi interessa
<Guest4029> come lo faccio a levare
<krabador> Guest4029, e cos'è piu' urgente ?
<Guest4029> il fatto di levare guest session
<Guest4029> come faccio a levarlo perfavore krabador
<Guest4029> mi aiuti
<krabador> Guest4029, non è un call center, aspetta con pazienza risposte.
<Guest4029> ok
<krabador> Guest4029, apri il terminale , sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Guest4029> esce questo :Impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<Guest4029> come mai?
<krabador> Guest4029, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> premi stamp
<krabador> !image | Guest4029
<ubot-it> Guest4029: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest4029> krabador come faccio a fare stamp
<krabador> è un tasto , lo premi
<krabador> avrai una finestra in cui ti chiede dove salvare l'immagine .
<Guest4029> non va con stamp
<krabador> che ubuntu hai ?
<Guest4029> l' ultima versione
<krabador> ti spiace specificarla chiaramente ?
<akis24> ubuntu o derivata ? lubuntu xubuntu kubuntu ?
<Guest4029> ubuntu 15.10
<Guest4029> ho
<Guest4029> come versione
<krabador> Guest4029, verifica che il tasto stamp, nel tuo pc, non abbia bisogno del tasto fn
<Guest4029> e come faccio a verificarlo
<krabador> non riesci a provare ?
<Guest4029> no nn va
<Guest4029> se vuoi entri tu nel pc
<Guest4029> perpiacere
<krabador> no, non si offre questo tipo di servizio
<krabador> Guest4029, df -h | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> nel terminale
<Guest4029> copio questo comando
<krabador> incollalo nel terminale, invio.
<Guest4029> fatto
<Guest4029> copiato
<krabador> Guest4029, te lo tieni tutto per te il risultato ?
<Guest4029> cosa devo fare dopo
<Guest4029> krabador
<krabador> Guest4029, senti, se prima hai mandato un comando, ed hai segnalato qui cosa avesse fatto
<Guest4029> dopo che e uscito il risultato
<krabador> adesso cosa ti spinge a non segnalare ?
<Guest4029> esce questo : date: 2016-04-10T16:35:12.350020+00:00
<Guest4029> digest: 54528d58bd137ac158b1c0d1fc15fbda40606c00
<Guest4029> long: AFRSjVi9E3rBWLHA0fwV-9pAYGwA
<Guest4029> short: YGwA
<Guest4029> size: 432
<Guest4029> status: created
<Guest4029> url: https://ptpb.pw/YGwA
<aaa> fatto  krabador
<krabador> no
<krabador> incolla il link risultante
<krabador> non tutto .
<aaa> https://ptpb.pw/YGwA
<aaa> ecco
<aaa> adesso cosa faccio
<krabador> non ci riesci a stare calmo?
<krabador> hai qualche problema ?
<aaa> si sto calmo scusa
<krabador> sudo sh -c 'printf "[SeatDefaults]\nallow-guest=false\n" >/usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-no-guest.conf'
<krabador> ed al riavvio non hai piu' la guest.
<aaa> copio tutto il codice
<aaa> krabador
<krabador> aaa, vuoi fare le cose a metà?
<krabador> incolli nel terminale, invio
<aaa> copiato tutto e fatto invio
<aaa> e provo a riavviare e ti dico
<aaa> krabador
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep firefox-locale | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<aaa> krabador ecco cosa e uscito
<aaa> https://ptpb.pw/af_a
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<aaa> devo copiarlo tutto krabador
<krabador> aaa, secondo te, mi divertirei a postare linee con pezzi non necessari ?
<aaa> il codice
<krabador> aaa, rispondi.
<aaa> cosa devo fare
<aaa> krabador
<aaa> perfavore
<krabador> aaa, vuoi mandarmi il link risultante da quel comando, o sei intenzionato a perdere tempo ?
<krabador> per favore te lo chiedo io .
<aaa> ecco il link
<krabador> aaa, se hai problemi a seguire, torna pure quando puoi essere piu' concentrato .
<aaa> https://ptpb.pw/2AcJ
<aaa> https://ptpb.pw/2AcJ
<aaa> https://ptpb.pw/2AcJ
<aaa> https://ptpb.pw/2AcJ
<aaa> messo lo stamp
<aaa> sono concentrato
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> ed incolla una sola volta il link
<aaa> https://ptpb.pw/2AcJ
<aaa> ecco lo stamp
<krabador> aaa, non hai postato link di nessuna immagine, niente stamp, quindi , ed hai ripostato il link precedente. Rimanda il comando che ti ho incollato , per favore.
<aaa> lo mandato
<aaa> lo copiato tutto come sta
<aaa> e da quel link che ti ho mandato
<aaa> io ti sto seguendo e sono attento
<krabador> non credo
<krabador> ti ho chiesto di rimandare il comando
<aaa> lo rimandato come sta
<krabador> hai incollato il link precedente
<aaa> https://ptpb.pw/2AcJ
<aaa> ecco il link
<krabador> e se rimandato, ne fa uno nuovo
<aaa> copio cosi il comando sudo apt-get update | curl -F c=@-
<aaa> krabador
<akis24> aaa: ?????  <krabador> sudo apt-get update | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<aaa> ok
<aaa> akis24 ecco : url: https://ptpb.pw/2AcJ
<aaa> quello che mi da
<aaa> dove aver copiato il codice
<krabador> aaa, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<aaa> fatto il codice da questo https://ptpb.pw/2AcJ
<krabador> ok aaa , torna quando hai smesso di trollare
<aaa> io nn trollo sono serio
<aaa> se nn va che colpa ho
<aaa> e la prima volta che uso ubuntu
<krabador> !comandi | aaa
<ubot-it> aaa: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<krabador> !terminale | aaa
<ubot-it> aaa: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<krabador> !wiki | aaa
<ubot-it> aaa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> !bash | aaa
<ubot-it> aaa: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<aaa> dai aiutami tu krabador
<krabador> aaa, buona lettura.
<aaa> perpiacere
<aaa> aiutami
<hondarr58> ciao a tutti...ho un problema di dual boot di ubuntu con windows 10...per adesso posso avviare ubuntu solo lanciandolo con super grub 2 che ho istallato su una penna usb...vorrei risolvere il problema e visualizzare il menù di scelta del sistema operativo all'accensione del pc...c'è qualcuno in grado di darmi una mano?
<cristian_c> hondarr58: come hai installato?
<cristian_c> hai disattivato avvio rapido da windows?
<hondarr58> si
<cristian_c> hondarr58: e il grub dove l'hai installato?
<krabador> hondarr58, va a controllare le attuali voci presenti, in bios, alla sezione boot
<hondarr58> alla sezione boot in bios mi visualizza solo windows il lettore cd e la penna usb se collegata
<hondarr58> ma ubuntu non si vede
<krabador> hondarr58, il menu rapido, o il bios vero e proprio ?
<hondarr58> il menù del bios che vedo all'accenzione tenendo premuto f2...quello con schermo in bianco e blu per chiarirci
<hondarr58> tra le boot options non c'è mai stata la voce ubuntu
<krabador> hondarr58, i bios non sono tutti uguali
<krabador> hondarr58, hai fatto caso, nella procedura di installazione da te effettuata, che ti si invita a riassumere, dove andava a finire il bootloader ?
<hondarr58> su questo forse non so darti una risposta corretta...nella fase di istallazione io mi sono limitato a fare l'istallazione senza scegliere i partizionamenti in maniera manuale
<krabador> qual'è stata l'opzione che hai selezionato quindi ?
<hondarr58> installa ubuntu affianco a windows 10
<hondarr58> poi non ho dovuto scegliere altro
<krabador> quale ubuntu ?
<hondarr58> 14.04
<hondarr58> l'unico modo che ho di vedere il sistema operativo ubuntu sul pc è tramite super grub 2
<krabador> hondarr58, 14.04.4 ?
<hondarr58> si
<hondarr58> il più recente che c'è sulla pagina ufficiale a 64 bit
<hondarr58> ho usato anche boot repair
<hondarr58> ma ottengo questo messaggio:
<hondarr58> L'avvio (boot) del tuo pc è in modalità legacy. Per favore portalo in modalità EFI....
<hondarr58> Tuttavia nelle caratteristiche del pc mi risulta che il pc abbia una modalità di avvio "UEFI"
<krabador> hondarr58, si, ma tu hai installato ubuntu in legacy?
<hondarr58> come posso capirlo? nell'istallazione non ho dovuto fare alcuna scelta tra legacy e uefi
<krabador> hondarr58, è l'impostazione del bios
<hondarr58> il bios del mio pc l'ho spulciato in ogni sezione ma non mi fa scegliere da nessuna parte se voglio che sia uefi o legacy
<krabador> hondarr58, di notebook o fisso?
<hondarr58> notebook
<hondarr58> è un asus f550c se può essere utile
<krabador> hondarr58, come stanno messe le opzioni secure boot, e fastboot ^
<krabador> hondarr58, come stanno messe le opzioni secure boot, e fastboot ?
<hondarr58> le ho disattivate entrambe
<hondarr58> ed ho attivato launch csm
<krabador> allora il boot è legacy
<hondarr58> c'è qualche altro esperto che sa individuare il problema?
<Luperto> buona sera
<Luperto> a tutti
<Luperto> krabador
<Luperto> ci sei
<Luperto> mi ripasseresti perfavore il comando per levare Guest Sesion
<Luperto> grz
<Scarso> salve
<Scarso> avrei bisogno di un paio di suggerimenti
<krabador> !chiedi | Scarso
<ubot-it> Scarso: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Luperto> ciao come devo fare perfavore ad istallare flasch player
<Luperto> perfavore
<Scarso> vorrei installare una copia ubunto su un disco esterno HDD da 320 gb smontato da un Acer Aspire e già formattato...è fattibile...??? se si dove trovo una guida dettagliata
<krabador> Scarso, la normalissima guida di installazione
<krabador> Scarso, la questione si pone per il bootloader
<Scarso> cioè...cos è il bootloader
<krabador> il che, ha a che fare, con tue intenzioni di utilizzo di questo sistema
<Scarso> la mia intenzione è utilizzare questo sistema come secondario e quindi renderlo mobile visto che che è collegato tramite il cavo usb, da staccare e riattaccare a piacimento
<cristian_c> Scarso: non è così scontatamente certo
<krabador> Scarso, non è detto che funzioni in tutte le macchine in cui vorrai attaccarlo
<cristian_c> Scarso: che la stessa installazione possa passare attraverso hardware differenti
<cristian_c> oltre che essere limitato dalla velocità di trasferimento usb
<krabador> nonostante il kernel supporta tutto l'hardware supportato da linux, ci sono aspetti dell'installazione che si sposano con la macchina in cui viene installato, qualunque sia il disco in cui si installa
<krabador> se vuoi installare ubuntu in questo disco esterno e farlo partire di volta in volta, segui la guida di installazione, quando nell'installer chiederà dove installare, selezioni la voce "altro" selezioni a mano la partizione di questo disco esterno, setti il bootloader nel suo apposito menu a tendina, nel disco esterno (in nessuna partizione) , e vai avanti
<Scarso> ok...comunque già che riesce a funzionare perfettamente con la macchina con cui viene installato è già un successo, ma nell hdd esterno dove c è installata la copia di ubuntu e quindi nel suo utilizzo, ci posso installare programmi come fosse da pc normale...???
<krabador> !installazione | Scarso
<ubot-it> Scarso: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> "ma nell hdd esterno dove c è installata la copia di ubuntu e quindi nel suo utilizzo" ---> cioè ?
<krabador> Scarso, se installi ubuntu in questo hd esterno, e parte, di fatto hai una normalissima installazione di ubuntu
<krabador> non una cosa surrogata .
<Scarso> *grazie @ubot ho copiato il tutto.... Krabador, nel senso che il giorno che scelgo di lavorare con ubunto e quindi con HDD esterno, quando salvo o scarico le cose, che possono essere programmi dove mi vanno a finire nell HDD esterno o mi continua ad intasare il discoC del pc  ???
<krabador> Scarso, ma perchè dovrebbe intasarti il disco c del pc ?
<Scarso> io sto cercando di avventurarmi in tutto questo per sfruttare il disco esterno e fare esperienza con ubunto che ne sono abbastanza incuriosito, ma se nel fare tutta questa tarantella non riesco a sfruttare il disco esterno come sacca di memoria allora cosa lo faccio a fare, m installo una copia parallela direttamente al pc stesso
<krabador> Scarso, non mi hai risposto
<krabador> mi spieghi per quale motivo, un sistema presente in un disco e partizione ben precisa, dovrebbe occupare un'altro disco, con salvataggi ed installazioni ?
<Scarso> ecco mi hai risposto...significa che rimane nel disco esterno, io non ho esperienza a riguardo, magari faccio delle domande stupide
<krabador> Scarso, un'altra cosa rilevante, è che, al di la di dove vuoi installarlo, il sistema, in base all'hardware a tua disposizione, al posto di ubuntu , potrebbero essere piu' indicate altre derivate ?
<krabador> Scarso, nessun problema.
<krabador> "potrebbero essere piu' indicate altre derivate " senza punto interrogativo
<Scarso> ^_^ ok grazie mille, per me è già abbastanza prima che mi va in fumo il cervello, intanto farò tesoro di questa discussione...ripasserò per ulteriori delucidazioni...buona serata e ancora grazie per la pazienza
<krabador> Scarso, allora, se indichi che cpu hai , quanta ram, e che scheda video,ti si puo' indicare una versione pui' opportuna
<krabador> hai queste informazioni?
<Scarso> tutto quello che so,  che ho un win10, i3, 4gb di ram, grafica HDintel 4mila è qualcosa
<krabador> beh, allora puoi installare qualunque versione di ubuntu
<Scarso> grazie ancora...ho scaricato l ultima versione del sito...buona serata
<luperto> come faccio a levare guest session
<luperto> perfavore
<luperto> mi date il comando
<luperto> perfavore
<luperto> risp
<luperto> chi mi aiuta
<Michele81> Buonasera, una domanda magari idiota, sto usando xbuntu 14, come driver della scheda video devo usare Amdgraphics accelerator da fglrx o lo stesso con fglrx - update ?
<Michele81> non so' cosa ci sia di differente...
<cristian_c> Michele81: intendi amdgpu?
<Michele81> si
<cristian_c> Michele81: che scheda grafica hai?
<Michele81> r9 390
<cristian_c> e ci sta
<krabador> fglrx e fglrx update sono lo stesso driver, solo che update viene aggiornato , di tanto in tanto , durante il ciclo di vita della versione del sistema operativo
<Michele81> a ok quindi conviene quello updates giusto?
<krabador> Michele81, il problema è che in 14.04 probabilmente è abbastanza vecchiotto
<Michele81> e kraba guarda non so' nemmeno come sono riuscito a installarlo il 14, ho messo la versione 32bit di xubuntu, qualsiasi altra versione mi dava un errore della scheda video
<Gianluca> come faccio ad istallare il team su ubuntu
<cristian_c> Gianluca: il team?
<Guest18926> si
<cristian_c> il tema
<Mr_Pan> teamviewer forse
<Guest18926> si
<cristian_c> !teamviewer
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'teamviewer'
<krabador> Michele81, scusami, che cpu e quanta ram hai , in questo sistema ?
<Guest18926> lo istallato da ubuntu sofwer center
<Guest18926> ma nn me lo fa aprire
<Michele81> amd x8 e 16gb di ram
<krabador> Guest18926, specifica di cosa stai parlando, per favore
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/DesktopRemoto/TeamViewer
<krabador> Michele81, amd x8 che?
<Michele81> oddio il numero non lo ricordo,cmq e' un octacore amd
<Guest18926> ho fatto cristian ma nn me lo fa avviare
<Guest18926> come mai?
<krabador> Guest18926, e luperto che fine ha fatto ?
<Guest18926> e uscito
<Guest18926> dai perpiacere aiutatemi
<krabador> Guest18926, aaah, peccato, salutacelo.
<Guest18926> ok
<krabador> Guest18926, hai fatto una non domanda
<krabador> puoi avere speranze che gli utenti ti rispondano se fai una domanda precisa.
<krabador> !italiano | Guest18926
<ubot-it> Guest18926: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<Guest18926> ho detto che ho istallato il team da ubuntu sofware center ma nn me lo apre
<krabador> Guest18926, hai detto una cosa che non ha sendo
<krabador> *senso
<Guest18926> a scusa
<krabador> "ho istallato il team da ubuntu sofware center"
<krabador> Michele81, pc fisso, con che motherboard ?
<Guest18926> teamviewer_11.0.57095_i386.deb ce lo su scaricati adesso per aprirlo come faccio
<Guest18926> perpiacere
<krabador> Guest18926, leggi la documentazione ufficiale teamviewer
<cristian_c> Guest18926: installa gdebi, oppure installa il pacchetto da terminale
<Mr_Pan> !italiano
<ubot-it> scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<Guest18926> ok
<Guest18926> grz
<Michele81> asus M5a97 SE R2
<Guest18926> e per aprire i file rar come faccio
<krabador> Michele81, scarica ubuntu 15.10 64bit,fa pendrive usb o dvd
<cristian_c> !tar
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'tar'
<cristian_c> !zip
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'zip'
<Guest18926> cristian per arpire il file rar come faccio
<krabador> Guest18926, smettila
<krabador> di essere insistente
<krabador> Guest18926, ultimo avvertimento.
<Guest18926> ok scusa nn sono insistente
<cristian_c> Guest18926: lo sei
<cristian_c> Guest18926: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/FormatiDiCompressione
<Guest18926> allora scusa
<cristian_c> buona lettura
<Mr_Pan> Guest18926, e smettila di scrivere per abbreviazioni tipo grz nn
<Guest18926> ok
<Michele81> !foto
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'foto'
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Michele81> praticamente molte versioni di ubuntu 14 e 15 a 64 bit mi hanno dato questa schermata https://imgur.com/iEhBAoc
<krabador> Michele81, non usare unetbootin
<cristian_c> Michele81: sbagli candeggio
<krabador> !usbwin | Michele81
<ubot-it> Michele81: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> ehm, supporto
<Michele81> e ho provato anche quello Krabador.. stessa cosa
<krabador> unetbootin impedisce di avviare il supporto di installazione con determinate opzioni di avvio, che possono essere necessarie in base all'hardware
<Michele81> solo questa pare funzionare
<cristian_c> 'ho provato anche quello'
<krabador> "stessa cosa " cosa, visto che non ti puo' dare la stessa schermata di unetbootin
<cristian_c> di certo non può dare quella schermata
<krabador> appunto
<cristian_c> che è propria di unetbootin
<Michele81> lo so' ma non parte lo stesso...carica e mi da' la stessa schermata
<krabador> Michele81, con unetbootin , scordati che parta se servono opzioni
<Michele81> oppure parte ma arriva a schermo nero
<krabador> Michele81,  con l'altro, devi disabilitare iommu da bios
<krabador> far partire il supporto
<cristian_c> ripetiamo, no  da la stessa schermats, oppure non hai usato universal usb installer
<krabador> premere f6
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente.
<krabador> selezionare nomodeset
<Michele81> capito ora provo ^^
<krabador> e far partire "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> "non funziona" ha molte variabili ;)
<Michele81> provo e posto schermata se mi da' errore :)
<Michele81> per ora grazie del supporto :)
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-03
<bobbalob> buondì
<gigirock> bella bobbalob
<eolo> Salve a tutti, volevo installare CALIBRE (manager di ebooks) ma l'installazinoe non è riuscita e ho un messaggio di errore...
<Uzzi> Non è stato possibile montare la condivisione Windows: Impossibile allocare memoria mai vista sta cosa. Da cosa duò dipendere?
<gigirock> eolo, manda il messaggio
<eolo> grazie gigirock..lo mando su pastebin?
<gigirock> Uzzi, hanno aggiornato le lib di samba ultimamente puo' essere che e' cambiato qualcosa nelle configurazioni
<gigirock> eolo, yes
<Uzzi> uccasso
<eolo> ci provo...
<eolo> l'ho fatto credo...
<gigirock> eolo, devi pastare qui il link.....
<gigirock> !info calibre
<eolo> scusami...dove lo trovo?
<gigirock> eolo, se hai fatto il paste .... dovresti avere un link nel tuo browser
<gigirock> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<eolo> nella linea urleccolo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24305718/
<gigirock> eolo, sei in un sistema kde ?
<eolo> non so...ho ubuntu 14.02
<Carlin0> eolo, (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && la /etc/apt/sources.list.d/)
<gigirock> eolo, cmq il messaggio si riferisce al pacchetto imagemagik che il sistema non trova ....
<Carlin0> eolo, metti in paste
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> eolo, (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/)
<Carlin0> è questo il comando giusto
<eolo> Grazie Carlino...ma non capisco bene...è un comando quello che mi hai dato? devo introdurlo nel terminale?
<Carlin0> si eolo e poi metti l'output in paste
<Carlin0> completo
<gigirock> eolo,  se installi un programma che si chiama pastebinit diventa tutto + facile ... sudo apt install pastebinit
<eolo> GRAZIE, ci provo....fatto! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24305741/
<eolo> GRAZIE gigirock...installo...
<Carlin0> eolo, fai copia incolla per non sbagliare i comandi
<eolo> gigirock..installato!
<Carlin0> eolo, (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/)
<eolo> Carlino..GRAZIE...ci riprovo (proma non riuscivo a "copiare" la linea..
<Carlin0> ok eolo allora dai
<Carlin0> eolo, (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<eolo> Carlino..ma con le parentesi?
<Carlin0> si
<Carlin0> eolo, copia incolla
<eolo> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6ZpAoxL3CO
<eolo> credo di averlo fatto..
<Carlin0> eolo, sudo apt -f install | pastebinit
<Carlin0> eolo, incolla qui solo la riga che esce dal terminale
<eolo> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface yet. Use with caution in scripts.
<eolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24305769/
<eolo> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface yet. Use with caution in scripts.
<Carlin0> eolo, sudo apt-get -y autoremove && sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<Carlin0> eolo, quando ha finito riavvia e torna
<eolo> Carlin0 il pc sta facendo un sacco di cose. Quando finisce lo spengo e lo riaccendo..giusto?
<Carlin0> esatto riavvia dopo che ha finito
<gigirock> eolo, per essere proprio 'figo' dal terminale darai "sudo reboot" (senza virgolette)
<eolo> grazie gigirock..col vostro aiuto mi sento figo! (e imparo cose nuove..)
<eolo> Carlon0, gigirock, fatto!  Sto scrivendo dsl tablet..credo diano ststi riscrittti i drivers dell'adattstore wi fi usb che avevo installato...devo probabilmente scaricarli e installarli nuovamente (ho ancora gli appunti..)
<bobbalob> ahia
<eolo> Carlon0, gigirock, fatto! Sto scrivendo dsl tablet..credo diano ststi riscrittti i drivers dell'adattstore wi fi usb che avevo installato...devo probabilmente scaricarli e installarli nuovamente (ho ancora gli appunti..)
<mariobrega> salve... ho un curioso problema di connessione..che funziona bene..ma di fatto e´ impossibile raggiungere la pagina di configurazione del modem
<mariobrega> che non appare neanche quando avvio il tool controllo router upnp
<mariobrega> il problema e´ comparso da qualche giorno...avevo notato dei bruschi cali di velocita´ di connessione
<mariobrega> e provando ad accedere al modem...un tp link... indirizzo 192.168.1.1
<mariobrega> non ottenevo connessione...a quel punto dal tool controllo router upnp..notavo un indirizzo leggermente cambiato
<mariobrega> ovvero...192.168.1.1:xxxx
<mariobrega> e a quel punto riuscivo a collegarmi
<mariobrega> ora da ieri sera nisba...
<mariobrega> una prima volta riavviando il modem ero riuscito a trovarlo sempre attraverso quel tool...
<mariobrega> poi dopo un altro brusco calo...riverificando dal tool non compariva neanche piu´
<mariobrega> ho provato a riavviare il modem..ma da quel punto in poi niente
<mariobrega> e li´ ho notato una cosa curiosa...il led adsl..quello della portante...lampeggia per qualche secondo
<mariobrega> poi si blocca completamente per una decina di secondi...poi ricomincia a lampeggiare fino a raggiungere la connessione con la portante
<mariobrega> qualcuno ha una benche´ minima idea di cosa sia successo ? grazie...
<gigirock> mariobrega, togli la gestione ipv6 sul pc , poi toglila anche nel modem
<mariobrega> grazie gigi...come posso toglierla dal pc ?...e successivamente dal modem ?...dovrei provare ad accenderlo scollegato dalla rete ? forse cosi´ riesco a raggiungere la pagina di configurazione ?
<gigirock> mariobrega, se 6 in ubuntu vai nelle proprieta' della configurazione in alto a dx
<mariobrega> si c´e´ la voce impostazioni ipv6
<gigirock> mi pare ci sia ignora o qualcosa di simile
<mariobrega> si e´ preimpostata su automatico ... poi fra le altre voci ignora...
<mariobrega> le altre...automatico..automatico solo indirizzi..automatico solo dhpc...manuale..solo link local
<mariobrega> dunque imposto ignora li´
<mariobrega> poi per modificarla sul modem ?
<gigirock> poi disconnetti e connetti......
<mariobrega> riavvio proprio il modem ?
<gigirock> adessso dal browser 192.168.1.1 cosa risponde ?
<gigirock> aspe a riavviare il modem
<mariobrega> no in realta´ non ho provato... :) .. disconnetto e riconnetto la rete wireless quindi giusto ?
<gigirock> yes
<mariobrega> provo
<mariobrega> fatto..niente
<gigirock> riavvia anche il modem... ma hai provato con il cavo ?
<mariobrega> si ho provato di tutto...niente...
<mariobrega> ora provo riavviando il modem
<mariobrega> riavviato .. niente...solita storia... il led della portante lampeggia un po´..poi si spegne del tutto...poi rilampeggia fino a collegarsi
<eolo> Carlin0 gigirock  ho ancora la cartella con i driver dell'adattatore wifi ma non so piu come installarli...
<mariobrega> ma il modem non lo vede affatto
<gigirock> mariobrega, ma navighi quindi tu n vedi il modem il tuo pc lo sta usando
<gigirock> eolo, ci devi dire che chip o che nome directory
<mariobrega> si .. questa e´ la stranezza... navigare navigo... funziona tutto... ma la pagina di configurazione non la vede
<mariobrega> anche il fatto che nei giorni scorsi cambiasse leggermente l´indirizzo una stranezza... cosa mai vista prima
<gigirock> mariobrega, pasta qui il risultato di ifconfig
<mariobrega> ricordatemi come si fa a postare qui´ :-) non ricordo
<gigirock> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mariobrega> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24306219/
<eolo> gigirock, nella csrtella Downloads c'è il folder EW-7811DAC_Linux_driver_v1.0.0.7 che avevo scaricato ai tempi...
<gigirock> mariobrega, prova a scrivere ping -6 192.168.1.1
<gigirock> mariobrega, poi prova a scrivere ping -4 -a 192.168.1.1
<mariobrega> -6 dice invalid option
<gigirock> ti dovrebbe ritornare il 'nome del modem' a quel punto usa quello per connetterti alla if web
<gigirock> eolo, aspe che cerco
<mariobrega> anche -4 invalid option
<mariobrega> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24306245/
<gigirock> mariobrega, poi prova a scrivere ping -a 192.168.1.1
<gigirock> eolo, cosa c'e' nella directory ? ( ls .... | pastebinit )
<mariobrega> risponde
<mariobrega> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24306258/
<eolo> Non posso usare pastebinit xché il pc é offline..c'é un archivio vhe finisce con ....tar.gz
<gigirock> ma se lo avevi gia' usato dovresti avere i file gia' scompattati in una dir...
<eolo> Se non sono stati riscritti....come posso trovare questa dir?
<gigirock> eolo, make clean poi make poi sudo make install poi sudo modprobe 8812au
<eolo> ?.o posso scompattarlinnuovamente?
<gigirock> allora dalla dir dove c'e' tar.gz scrivi tar -xvf file.tar.gz
<eolo> Dalla firectory in cui si trovanoni files?
<gigirock> si
<eolo> Grazie..ci provo...
<gigirock> mariobrega, dal terminale "telnet 192.168.1.1 80" senza virgolette
<mariobrega> connection refused
<gigirock> mariobrega, dal terminale "telnet 192.168.1.1 443" senza virgolette
<mariobrega> anche qui´ refused
<gigirock> mariobrega, dal terminale "telnet 192.168.1.1" senza virgolette
<mariobrega> refused
<gigirock> mariobrega, dal terminale "ssh 192.168.1.1" senza virgolette
<mariobrega> port22: connection refused
<gigirock> mariobrega, ma che modem e' ?
<mariobrega> un tp link
<mariobrega> aspetta vado a prendere la scatola per il modello
<gigirock> mariobrega, non serve perche' 2ndo me e' stato bloccato l'accesso alla porta web
<mariobrega> cioe´ ?
<gigirock> mariobrega, se non hai particolari configurazioni , dietro c'e' un tastino del 'reset' lo tieni premuto per 10 sec e il modem ritorna come "di fabbrica "
<mariobrega> si avevo anche pensato al reset...ma poi ho preferito soprassedere ... avevo notato questo particolare del led dsl che si bloccava
<mariobrega> e ho pensato...se poi resetto e non posso comunque raggiungere la configurazione ?...
<mariobrega> la contemporaneita´ di questi 2 fatti mi ha dato da pensare...poi magari e´ solo una coincidenza
<mariobrega> tu dici che qualcuno potrebbe aver forzato l´accesso ?
<mariobrega> finendo col bloccarmi l´accesso alla configurazione ?
<gigirock> mariobrega, hai visto #mrrobot ?
<mariobrega> no :-)
<gigirock> mariobrega, cmq ho provato anche dall'esterno tutte le porte stanno chiuse come dovrebbero
<eolo> gigirock ..fatto! É stata creata un folder con lo stesso nome ma senza la parte finale che era .._fix_led.tar.gz Dentro ci sono 10 items tra cui alcuninprogrammi e alcuni folders..
<mariobrega> non son neanche esperto di queste cose..ma un po´ son rimasto sorpreso quando nei giorni scorsi ho visto l´indirizzo cambiare
<gigirock> eolo, make clean poi make poi sudo make install poi sudo modprobe 8812au
<gigirock> poi sudo reboot
<eolo> Grazie...vado!
<gigirock> dai mariobrega resetta che siamo tutti + tranquilli
<mariobrega> piu´ tardi :-) ora devo uscire.. ripassero´ comunque.. :-) .. tu quindi mi puoi escludere possa esserci un nesso con la connessione..con questo fatto della portante che all´inizio va e viene?
<mariobrega> ecco .. posso fare anche un ulteriore prova prima eh...anche se insomma :-)
<mariobrega> nel senso..ho il vecchio modem.. un vecchissimo USR
<mariobrega> che ho sostituito perche´ non funzionava piu´
<mariobrega> ovvero...prendeva la portante ma poi non si collegava...il led dsl si fissava ma quello internet rimaneva spento
<mariobrega> se provo quello...comunque anche senza connessione..ma avendo raggiunto la connessione con la portante..
<mariobrega> dovrebbe comunque raggiungere la sua pagina di configurazione esatto ?
<eolo> gigirock ho fatto in sequenza nonostante i messaggi "no rule to mah
<mariobrega> a quel punto potrei chiaramente identificare nel tp link il problema
<eolo> Scusa.., "no rule to make target" riferito prima a clean poi a install
<gigirock> eolo, il modem vecchio non sara' + compatibile con adsl2+ , il tp link 'deve' funzionare' ( come gia' sta facendo )
<eolo> Alla fine "Module 8812au not found"
<eolo> Sto scrivendo dal tablet...pc offline ma non ê cambiato nulla nell'hw né pc né modem wifi
<mariobrega> e´ compatibile compatibile..l´ ho usato fino all´anno scorso :-)
<mariobrega> che a me lo regalarono (usato) perche´ non lo usavan piu´..quindi non so quanto vecchio.. ma adsl2+ e´ di sicuro
<eolo> gigirock ho riprovato entrando nella cartella che era stata creata.. make clea ha ftatto qcosa, make anche, ma sudo make install mi ha ritornato "install:can not stat '8812au.ko':no such file or directory"
<gigirock> eolo, lol ma cosa hai creato con make ?
<gigirock> se lo hai creato
<mariobrega> ok .. devo proprio andare... faro´ prima questa prova per fugare qualche dubbio.. poi vado di reset... gigi ti ringrazio infinitamente per l´aiuto e l´attenzione che mi hai prestato :-)
<eolo> Nella cartella non vedo niente di fiverso, ma il terminal ha restituito una lista abbadtanza lunga...
<gigirock> mariobrega, God Bless you
<eolo> gigirock (e Carlin0) ...purtroppo devo andare...GRAZIE MILLE!!! ritorneró spero di ritrovarvi..
<gigirock> eolo, ciao vai via come ..... il vento ?
<eolo> ....appena piunlentamente nonostantenil ritardo....GRAZIE MILLE!!!!!!  A presto....
<gianco62> Buogiorno a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu 16.02, ho installato java per aprire un db manager ma non si avvia, mi dice che parte un aggiornamento che in realtà non parte mai, ma il programma db manager non si apre. che posso fare? qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<gianco62> scusate 16.04
<Tompla> Ciao a tutti, ho comprato da poco un pc nuovo e ieri ho provato a installare ubuntu. Purtroppo non sono riuscito a installarlo perché arrivato a 3/4 dell'installazione mi dà questo erorre: Impossibile installare GRUB su /dev/sda
<Tompla> esecuzione di <<grub-install/dev/sda>> non riuscita
<Carlin0> Tompla, hai uefi ?
<Tompla> sì
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Tompla> il computer, se può servire, è un dell inspiron 13 serie 5000
<Carlin0> gianco62, come lo hai installato java ?
<Tompla> Carlin0 ma come faccio a usare SuperGrubDisk su USB se su USB ho ubuntu?
<gianco62> ho trovato dei comandi sulla pagina di Aranzulla
<Tompla> al momento se accendo il pc mi parte in automatico windows
<Carlin0> gianco62, mai seguire guide fuori dalla documentazione ufficiale
<gianco62> hai ragione
<Carlin0> Tompla, hai disabilitato il fast boot ?
<Carlin0> gianco62, cmq la domanda resta ....
<Carlin0> gianco62, come lo hai installato java ?
<bobbalob> aranzulla il mitico
<gianco62> https://thepasteb.in/p/98hRQDVVWkxUk
<guirosdue> ciao devo installare i driver di uno scanner epson stylus sx130 e non so come fare
<cristian_c> gianco62: a che proposito
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> guirosdue: intanto, vsrsione di ubuntu utilizzata
<gianco62> Per installare java ho usato qui comandi da una pagina di aranzulla, ma non funziona
<cristian_c> .....
<cristian_c> gianco62: sicuro che linux sia adatto a te?
<guirosdue> 14.04 lts
<cristian_c> guirosdue: fino ad ora, cos'hai provato per far andare lo scanner?
<guirosdue> avevo una epson dx 4000 ma non funziona piu, allora ho tirato fuori la sx130 che avevo li inutilizzata
<gianco62> beh sono un neofita e ci sto provando
<cristian_c> gianco62: stai provando *male*
<Tompla> Carlin0 fast boot o secure boot? Io ho disabilitato il secure boot
<gianco62> e allora che posso fare ora?
<cristian_c> gianco62: l'ultima cosa sensata che puoi fare è installare programmi seguendo le guide online di aranzulla
<bobbalob> add che comando è?
<cristian_c> gianco62: l'hai inatallato tu ubuntu?
<Carlin0> 15:24:03<Carlin0> Tompla, hai disabilitato il fast boot ?
<Tompla> non ne sono sicuro. Sparisco un attimo che vado a vedere
<guirosdue> ho scaricato i driver ma non so come fare a installarli
<cristian_c> bobbalob: ?
<gianco62> no la prima versione mi è stata passata da una persona che fa assistenza in giro per uffici
<bobbalob> cristian_c guarda il link di gianco62
<bobbalob> che porcate
<cristian_c> guirosdue: collego lo scsnner, accendilo, apri un terminale e digita: sudo simple-scan
<cristian_c> bobbalob: è il comando per aggiungere un repository esterno
<guirosdue> fatto ha aperto la pagina dello scanner
<cristian_c> 'la pagina dello scanner' <- ?
<cristian_c> guirosdue: funziona?
<guirosdue> si è aperto lo scanner pronto per la scansione ma dice scanner non rilevato
<cristian_c> gianco62: di quale ubuntu stiamo parlando?
<cristian_c> guirosdue: ok, da dove hai scaricato i driver?
<gianco62> 16.04
<bobbalob> ahh ok ok
<cristian_c> guirosdue: ed esattamente quali file hai scaricato (nomi completi)?
<bobbalob> grazie capo cristian_c
<cristian_c> gianco62: non ti serve andare in guro online a cercare repository esterni per installare semplicemente java
<gianco62> Ascolta ma visto che quei comandi sono farlocchi posso disinstallare java e riprovare con altra procedura?
<guirosdue> iscan-bundle 1.0.4 x86.deb
<cristian_c> gianco62: utilizza i repository ufficiali di ubuntu tramite il software center, synaptic, apt, ecc...
<cristian_c> gianco62: non sono farlocchi, ma non hanno senso per quel che ci devi fare tu
<cristian_c> gianco62: non ci sono procedure 'strane' per installare java
<cristian_c> guirosdue: digita; uname -a
<Tompla> Eccomi. Carlin0 può essere che il mio pc non abbia fast boot? Non ho trovato questa impostazione, solo secure boot o legacy
<gianco62> ti ringrazio ma ora devo disinstallarlo prima di andare a reinstallare?
<guirosdue> non succede niente
<Tompla> e tra l'altro leggendo in giro leggo che il fast boot impedisce il boot da USB, mentre io ho già reinstallato windows da USB e comunque quando ho provato a installare ubuntu andava, si bloccava solo alla fine
<cristian_c> gianco62: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> guirosdue: non è vero, il comando restituisce qualcosa
<gianco62> fatto
<cristian_c> gianco62: digita: sudo software-properties-gtk
<guirosdue> Linux guido-laptop 3.13.0-85-generic #129-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 17 20:50:41 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> guirosdue: ok, il pacco a 32 bit è giusto
<gianco62> ok fatto
<cristian_c> guirosdue: hai scaricato solo iscan bundle?
<guirosdue> si
<cristian_c> guirosdue: non ci sono altri pacchi nella pagina di download?
<cristian_c> gianco62: appare una nuova finestra, vai in Altro software
<gianco62> si
<cristian_c> gianco62: manda pure una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | gianco62
<ubot-it> gianco62: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlin0> Tompla, che win hai ?
<Carlin0> Tompla, il fast boot è roba di win non del bios
<guirosdue> cè un deb a 32 e uno a 64 e un rpm a 32 e uno a 64
<cristian_c> guirosdue: no, solo i deb a 32 bit o comunque all
<Tompla> Carlin0 win 10
<guirosdue> allora ho scaricato quello giusto
<Carlin0> Tompla, win 10 (mi hanno detto) ha il fast boot disattivalo
<guirosdue> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvWPA2GYMul
<cristian_c> guirosdue: che signfica questo link?
<Tompla> Carlin0 ho cercato due secondi nelle impostazioni e ho trovato un "attiva avvio rapido" spuntato, ora lo tolgo
<guirosdue> ti avevo inviato la foto ma non è venuta
<cristian_c> guirosdue: nessuno te l'ha chiesta ;)
<guirosdue> scusa
<Carlin0> Tompla, quel coso in pratica fa si che quando credi di spegnere il pc in realtà lo sospendi solo
<Tompla> quindi ora che l'ho disattivato in teoria se riprovo a far partire il pc da USB e installo ubuntu dovrebbe andare?
<cristian_c> guirosdue: ho provato ad accedere alla pagina di download dei driver scanner, ma non carica, quindi, procedi con doppio clic sul file .deb scaricato
<guirosdue> fatto
<Carlin0> Tompla, per iniziare prova a riavviare normalemnte
<cristian_c> guirosdue: l'hai già installato?
<guirosdue> non so come fare
<Tompla> riavvio il computer senza far nulla?
<cristian_c> guirosdue: a fare che?
<Carlin0> Tompla, prova
<guirosdue> a installare i driver
<Tompla> Oook, agisco
<cristian_c> guirosdue: hai letto qui sopra?
<cristian_c> gianco62: tutto bene?
<guirosdue> lo devo estrarre? e dove?
<cristian_c> 16:01] <cristian_c> guirosdue: ho provato ad accedere alla pagina di download dei driver scanner, ma non carica, quindi, procedi con doppio clic sul file .deb scaricato
<cristian_c> [16:01] <guirosdue> fatto
<cristian_c> o prendi in giro o...
<guirosdue> non prendo in giro
<guirosdue> ho fatto doppio clic e si aprono altre cartelle
<cristian_c> guirosdue: chiudile
<guirosdue> ok
<cristian_c> guirosdue: apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<guirosdue> fatto
<cristian_c> guirosdue: ora digita: sudo apt-get install gdebi -y | pastebinit
<guirosdue> ok
<Tompla> Carlin0 fatto, effettivamente è decisamente più lento l'avvio
<cristian_c> guirosdue: il comando restituisce un link
<guirosdue> si
<cristian_c> incolla il link in chat
<cristian_c> cioè qui
<guirosdue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24306799/
<cristian_c> bene
<Carlin0> Tompla, se non hai ancora ottenuto risultati prova a reinstallare , se poi ancora non va proviamo a sistemare il boot
<cristian_c> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 295 non aggiornati.
<cristian_c> aggiornamenti mai fatti, eh?
<cristian_c> guirosdue: clic destro sul file .deb e scegli apri con gdebi / installatore pacchetto
<Tompla> ok, provo a reinstallare
<Tompla> grazie
<guirosdue> mi si apre la tendina con solo o apri o estrai
<cristian_c> guirosdue: apri un terminale
<guirosdue> aperto
<cristian_c> guirosdue: dove hai scaricato il file .deb?
<cristian_c> dove si trova ora?
<guirosdue> nel gestore archivi
<cristian_c> .....
<guirosdue> sola lettura
<cristian_c> in quale directory l'hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> guirosdue: potevi chiderlo il gestore archivi
<cristian_c> guirosdue: dimmi il nome completo del file
<guirosdue> è questo che non so, devo estrarlo?
<cristian_c> ok, è un tar.gz, non l'avevi specificato, guirosdue
<guirosdue> iscan-bundle 1.0.4 x86.deb
<cristian_c> avevi parlato di un file dev
<cristian_c> *deb
<guirosdue> questo sopra
<cristian_c> guirosdue: eh, no, hai scaricato un tar.gz
<cristian_c> non hai scaricato un deb
<guirosdue> è quello scaricato dal sito epson
<guirosdue> c'è solo quello
<cristian_c> guirosdue: in quale directory si trova il file?
<guirosdue> l'ho solo aperto e non salvato, perchè non so dove salvarlo
<cristian_c> .....
<cristian_c> guirosdue: salvalo sulla Scrivania
<cristian_c> avevi detto di averlo scsricato...
<cristian_c> *a
<guirosdue> ok
<guirosdue> fatto
<cristian_c> guirosdue: cd ~/Scrivania
<guirosdue> da terminale?
<cristian_c> guirosdue: sì
<guirosdue> guido@guido-laptop:~/Scrivania$
<cristian_c> guirosdue: ora, digita: tar -xvfz *.tar.gz | pastebinit
<guirosdue> da errore
<cristian_c> nessun link a pastebin?
<guirosdue> no
<cristian_c> guirosdue: quanti file hai sulla scrivania?
<guirosdue> funzione "open" non riuscita: File o directory non esistente
<guirosdue> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<guirosdue> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura
<guirosdue> parecchi
<cristian_c> guirosdue: salva il file tar.gz sulla scrivania
<cristian_c> a quanto pare non l'avevi fatto veramente
<Tompla> Rieccomi. Nada, Carlin0, stesso errore
<guirosdue> ho la cartella sulla scrivania
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> guirosdue: cartella di cosa?
<Carlin0> Tompla, come hai fatto la chiavetta ?
<cristian_c> guirosdue: eseguendo il download viene scsricato un file tar.gz
<guirosdue> de iscan bondle 1.0.4x86.deb
<Tompla> ho usato rufus, Carlin0
<cristian_c> guirosdue: per favore, dai informazioni esatte
<Carlin0> Tompla, controlla il md5sum della iso
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<guirosdue> è scaricato un file .
<guirosdue> .deb
<guirosdue> questo iscan bondle 1.0.4x86.deb
<cristian_c> .....
<cristian_c> guirosdue: per favore, dai informazioni esatte
<guirosdue> è una cartella
<guirosdue> ti mando una foto?
<cristian_c> guirosdue: quindi hai già estratto dall'archivio?
<guirosdue> si
<cristian_c> e allora dillo
<Tompla> Sto facendo, Carlin0
<Tompla> MD5 Check sums are the same, Carlin0
<cristian_c> guirosdue: ls *bundle | pastebinit
<guirosdue> ls: impossibile accedere a *bundle: File o directory non esistente
<guirosdue> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura
<cristian_c> guirosdue: ls *bundle* | pastebinit
<guirosdue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24306890/
<cristian_c> a quanto pare, dentro il tar.gz c'è un altro tar
<cristian_c> guirosdue: cd iscan-bundle-1.0.4.x86.deb
<cristian_c> certo che potevano evitare le estensioni finali nei nomi delle cartelle
<guirosdue> guido@guido-laptop:~/Scrivania/iscan-bundle-1.0.4.x86.deb$
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> guirosdue: ./install.sh
<cristian_c> !paste | guirosdue
<ubot-it> guirosdue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guirosdue> ha scaricato un pacchetto
<cristian_c> guirosdue: manda l'output di terminale su pastebin
<guirosdue> https://thepasteb.in/p/1jhn3lj7M8vFB
<cristian_c> ....
<cristian_c> che non è pastebin....
<guirosdue> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvWPD7n51cl
<cristian_c> guirosdue: perché hai rimandato la stessa cosa?
<guirosdue> pensavo non la vedessi con il primo link
<cristian_c> hai usato sempre lo stesso siro, invece di pastebin
<guirosdue> pastebin non è la pennetta qui a fianco?
<cristian_c> guirosdue: chiudi il terminale ed altre eventuali finestre
<cristian_c> !paste | guirosdue , ma hai letto?
<ubot-it> guirosdue , ma hai letto?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> guirosdue: apri simpe-scan, dopo aver collegato e acceso lo scanner
<cristian_c> *simple-scan
<guirosdue> aperto
<guirosdue> non rileva nessuno scanner
<cristian_c> chiudi simple-scan
<guirosdue> chiuso
<cristian_c> guirosdue: in un terminale digita: systemctl udev restart
<guirosdue> dice comando non trovato
<cristian_c> guirosdue: 14.04?
<guirosdue> si LTS
<cristian_c> guirosdue: digita: udevadm control --reload-rules && udevadm trigger
<cristian_c> per evitare di riavviare il sistema
<guirosdue> root privileges required
<cristian_c> guirosdue: digita: sudo udevadm control --reload-rules && sudo udevadm trigger
<Enrico9777> Buongiorno a tutti, non so come funzioni spero di non sbagliare a scrivere qua, ho appena installato ubuntu dopo aver cancellato il disco su un mio portatile ma al boot non vede nemmeno l hard disk e quindi non avvianiente
<cristian_c> Enrico9777: avvia la live
<gigirock> Enrico9777, praticamente un disastro
<guirosdue> non succede niente
<Enrico9777> spero sia ironico :)
<cristian_c> guirosdue: non deve restituirti nulla
<Enrico9777> avvio la live dal usb e che faccio di bello?
<guirosdue> ok
<cristian_c> guirosdue: digita: simple-scan
<gigirock> Enrico9777, ricapitoliamo: hai creato una chiavetta usb dalla quale hai installato ubuntu e  al riavvio non avvia niente ?
<Enrico9777> si
<Enrico9777> così
<guirosdue> funziona
<guirosdue> sei un genio :-)
<Enrico9777> nel boot non mi trova nemmeno l hard disk niente
<gigirock> Enrico9777, riavvia con la chiavetta usb e scegli 'prova ubuntu'
<cristian_c> guirosdue: lo scanner come è collegato?
<cristian_c> è acceso?
<guirosdue> si acceso collegato e funziona
<guirosdue> ho fatto scannerizzazione documento
<Tompla> scusate ragazzi visto che Carlin0 è sparito c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano rapidamente? Che tra 10 minuti inizio lezione e non posso più seguire attentamente qua
<Enrico9777> @gigirock chiaro, ci sono nella live
<cristian_c> guirosdue: adesso o prima?
<gigirock> Tompla, riassumi
<guirosdue> adesso
<gigirock> Enrico9777, scrivi nel terminale apt install pastebinit
<cristian_c> guirosdue: bene, enjoy
<guirosdue> grazie ciao
<Enrico9777> could not open lock file unable to lock the admin dir
<gigirock> Enrico9777, scrivi nel terminale sudo apt install pastebinit
<Enrico9777> fatto
<Enrico9777> unable to fetch some archives maybe run apt get update or try with fix mis sing
<gigirock> ok adesso .... Enrico9777 puoi andare nel bottone in alto a sinistra e digitare 'dischi'
<Enrico9777> disks yes
<Tompla> gigirock, provo a installare ubuntu 16.04 LTS da USB, l'installazione va avanti fino a quasi 3/4 poi mi esce un errore fatale dicendo che non riesce a installare il GRUB (dopo ti recupero con precisione l'errore). Ho disattivato il fastboot e ho controllato con winMD5sum che l'iso fosse corretto, ed è corretto, ma ciononostante l'errore esce ancora
<gigirock> Enrico9777, dovresti avere una visione dei dischi presenti nel sistema compreso il tuo disco......
<Enrico9777> 128Gb samsung
<Enrico9777> 31gb thumb drive
<Enrico9777> 1.5gb loop device
<Enrico9777> 31gb è la mia usb
<Enrico9777> gli altri due sono i dischi del pc
<Tompla> esecuzione di <<grub-install/dev/sda>> non riuscita, questo è l'errore che mi dà, gigirock
<gigirock> Enrico9777, quando hai installato hai messo il grub sul device o sulla partizione ?
<Enrico9777> non so
<gigirock> Tompla, aspe
<Enrico9777> non ho messo niente io ho avviato quella automatica ond evitare di far qualcosa di sbagliato
<Enrico9777> ho avviato cancella disco e installa ubuntu
<gigirock> Enrico9777, penso l'errore stia tutto li' , cmq puoi seguire questa guida , se non hai windows installato ......vero ?
<cristian_c> Tompla: che pc è?
<Enrico9777> no, dovrebbe esserci solo ubuntu installato ora
<Enrico9777> quale guida^
<cristian_c> Tompla: e quale tipo di installazione hai seguito? Sei in modalità legacy?
<gigirock> Enrico9777, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair questa guida
<Enrico9777> Grazie ora provo!
<Tompla> Tranquillo gigirock, ora sono a lezione quindi per metà prendo appunti e per metà seguo qua hahaha
<gigirock> Tompla, se vuoi installare con win8 / 10 , devi far partire la chiavetta dal menu bios giusto : tipo "uefi chiavetta-usb"
<cristian_c> Tompla: e magari incolla le risposte alle domande poste, appena possibile
<Tompla> gigirock esatto, dopo aver disattivato secure boot e fastboot ho fatto così, mi parte il menù e gli do "installa ubuntu", fa tutte le sue cose e mi chiede se voglio cancellare tutto il disco e installare a fianco di windows, dico a fianco di windows, parte e arrivato a quel punto mi dà l'errore
<NickCheNonVaBene> Buonasera. Utilizzo Kubuntu 16.04 alla quale ho però aggiornato il Kernel all' ultima versione disponibile nella speranza di risolvere alcuni problemi. Speranza disattesa... Vorrei comunque sapere se posso continuare ad utilizzare il Kernerl 4.9 su Kunbuntu 16.04 ed eventualemnte che problemi possono insorgere? ho visto che non mi funziona più la sezione driver aggiuntivi, tanto per dirne una
<Tompla> cristian_c in realtà non c'è nulla da incollare, Carlin0 mi ha solo detto di disattivare il fastboot (e l'ho fatto) e poi di verificare se l'immagine iso era corretta, e l'ho fatto ed è risultata corretta
<cristian_c> Tompla: non hai comunque risposto alle domande
<Carlin0> NickCheNonVaBene, aggiornato il kernel in che modo ?
<Tompla> cristian_c temo di essermele perse, che domande
<cristian_c> Tompla: che pc è?
<Tompla> aspetta, scorro in su la chat
<Carlin0> Tompla, le mie conoscenze di uefi so limitate
<cristian_c> Tompla: e quale tipo di installazione hai seguito? Sei in modalità legacy?
<Tompla> cristian_c dell inspiron 13 serie 5000 e no, legacy non l'ho toccato
<gigirock> NickCheNonVaBene, direi che ti ritroverai un sistema instabile ma quali sono i tuoi problemi ?
<NickCheNonVaBene> Carlin0: Mi sono affidato alla wiki http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AggiornareKernel
<Tompla> tra l'altro Dell collabora con canonical, quindi mi sarei aspettato un'installazione un po' più liscia ahaha
<NickCheNonVaBene> gigirock:  Ne ho parlato svariate volte e non abbiamo mai cavato un ragno dal buco quindi mi va bene così :D
<NickCheNonVaBene> Volevo solo sapere se c'erano controindicazioni e funzionalità che andavano perdute aggionrando il Kernel
<cristian_c> Tompla: quindi sei in legacy?
<Tompla> cristian_c no, nada legacy
<gigirock> NickCheNonVaBene, cmq e' sempre meglio avere il kern aggiornato dai devs della distro perche' cosi' 6 sincronizzato con i vari driver
<NickCheNonVaBene> gigirock:  Capito
<NickCheNonVaBene> Grazie
<cristian_c> NickCheNonVaBene: che problemi avevi su 16.04?
<cristian_c> NickCheNonVaBene: a parte che su 16..04 ti bastava installlare hwe
<NickCheNonVaBene> cristian_c:  Il mio pc ha un procio skylake e non riesce a switchare tra scheda integrata e dedicata, tanto per dirne una
<NickCheNonVaBene> cristian_c: Siccome leggevo che avevano aumentato la compatibilita con Skylake nel 4.9 ho aggiornato
<cristian_c> Tompla: beh, c'è un modo per verificarlo facilmente
<cristian_c> NickCheNonVaBene: skylake ha peoblemi noti
<NickCheNonVaBene> Poi ho altri problemi con il trasferimento dei file su unità esterne tipo che gli ultimi 100 MB me li faccio a 50/60 Kbs
<cristian_c> *problemi noti su linux
<cristian_c> non so seli hanno risolti
<NickCheNonVaBene> cristian_c: No hahaha :D
<cristian_c> NickCheNonVaBene: che metodi usi per lo switch delle gpu?
<NickCheNonVaBene> cristian_c: Mi aspettavo lo facesse da se
<cristian_c> NickCheNonVaBene: il trasferimento di file dipende da molti fattori
<Tompla> cristian_c secondo te se uso legacy la situazione cambia e si installa?
<cristian_c> NickCheNonVaBene: in ogni caso, pupi bootare il kernel che preferisci, se non hai rimosso i precedenti
<cristian_c> tutto dal grub
<cristian_c> Tompla: io vorrei capire una cosa
<Carlin0> Tompla, hai win10 installato in eufi , se passi a legacy avrai problemi
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Tompla> Carlin0 eh infatti, io non lo sto usando, non capisco cosa mi sta chiedendo cristian_c
<cristian_c> Tompla: dmesg | grep "EFI v"
<Tompla> Io tutto quello che ho fatto dal uefi è stato disattivare il secure boot e cambiare l'ordine di boot, fine.
<Tompla> cristian_c che devo fare con "dmesg | grep "EFI v" "?
<NickCheNonVaBene> cristian_c: Quindi è normale che io abbia perso la funzione "driver aggiuntivi" aggiornando il kernel? Anche "discover" non trova più niente, nemmeno i programmi già instalati
<cristian_c> NickCheNonVaBene: puoi fare una cosa semplicissima
<cristian_c> NickCheNonVaBene: nel grub, selezioni il kernel precedente
<cristian_c> e avvii con quello
<NickCheNonVaBene> cristian_c: Ok, li farò. Grazie
<Carlin0> e poi purghi il kernel installato 'a mano'
<Carlin0> Tompla, avvia la live da chiavetta e vieni qui ...
<Tompla> Carlin0 non posso, non riesco a connettermi al wifi dell'università perché non ha solo la password ma devo mettere un po' di dati
<Tompla> Torno qua appena arrivo a casa tra un paio di orette, nessun problema
<Carlin0> eh Tompla quando poi sei a casa lo fai e colleghi via cavo
<Tompla> Esatto
<Carlin0> che da win non si vede nulla
<cristian_c> Tompla: ma quindi non hai la live a disposizione?
<Tompla> sì cristian_c, solo che ora sono in università e dalla live non riesco a connettermi al wifi dell'università
<Tompla> quindi posso arrivare su sta chat dalla live solo a casa (tra un paio di orette)
<cristian_c> Tompla: non serve il wifi per digitare il comando
<Tompla> sì cristian_c, ma poi non posso dirvi cosa mi dà ahah
<cristian_c> se invece non pupi collegarti qui dalla live, torna in chat quando potrai fsrlo
<cristian_c> *farlo
<Tompla> ok, faccio la live, do il comando che mi hai detto e poi copio a mano il risultato, riavvio windows e torno qua
<cristian_c> Tompla: dovrebbe darti 0.000000] EFI v2.31 by American Megatrends
<cristian_c> in modalità uefi
<cristian_c> se non da niente, sei in legscy
<cristian_c> *legacy
<Tompla> ok vado a farlo
<Tompla> torno tra 5 minuti
<Tompla> Eccomi, sono riuscito a connettermi al wifi
<Tompla> [    0.000000] efi: EFI v2.40 by American Megatrends
<Tompla> mi da questo risultato
<gigirock> Ottimo quindi 6 in uefi
<Tompla> esatto
<Tompla> e ora sto usando la live
<gigirock> MA Windows parte ?
<Tompla> s=
<Tompla> azz, il layout inglese
<Tompla> si
<gigirock> E allora devi aggiustare il boot
<gigirock> Puoi usare diverse procedure ...
<Tompla> Cioe?
<gigirock> Tra cui boot-repair
<Tompla> da windows o qua dalla live?
<gigirock> Se qualcuno spulcia il log.... ho messo il link alla guida poco fa
<gigirock> Tompla: dal live
<cristian_c> Tompla: è fallita l'installazione di grub?
<Tompla> cristian_c non ho provato a reinstallare dalla live
<Tompla> si puo fare?
<gigirock> Si ma se hai già installato....
<cristian_c> Tompla: solo il grub, se il sistema è già installato
<Tompla> non sono sicuro di aver capito. io ho fatto partire "installa ubuntu" dalla chiavetta, mi ha dato errore e ha fatto partire la live,e ora sono qua
<Tompla> con ubuntu che non so se e installato o meno
<cristian_c> Tompla: beh. sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> sudo fdisk -l
<Tompla> ok aspetta
<Tompla> questo sudo parted -l http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24307254/
<cristian_c> ma non eri senza wifi? ;)
<Tompla> questo sudo fdisk /l http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24307330/
<Tompla> sono riuscito a connettermi ehehe cristian_c
<gigirock> Povero win... stretto stretto
<cristian_c> Tompla: ti conviene utilizzare bootrepair, se non vuoi reinstallare
<Tompla> gigirock volevo fare una partizione per i dati
<Tompla> in comune tra i due
<cristian_c> se reinstalli , potresti voler usare l'installazione manuale
<cristian_c> e specificare la partizione efi/fat per il grub
<cristian_c> Tompla: allora crei una ntfs ulteriore
<cristian_c> restringendo la ext4
<cristian_c> sempre da live
<Tompla> si era esattamente quello che volevo fare cristian_c
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> Tompla: e sei #apost
<Tompla> dunque aspetta, in che ordine devo farle le cose_
<Tompla> ?
<Tompla> reinstallo e poi vado di gparted?
<cristian_c> Tompla: leggi pure le guide, sopratutto l'ukrimo link
<cristian_c> *ultimo
<Tompla> installazione o installazione grafica? quale guardo?
<cristian_c> quando aprirai i link, cairai
<cristian_c> +p
<Tompla> ooooook, grazie
<Tompla> ora sono a lezione quindi non ho tempo
<Tompla> lo faccio stasera o domani, grazie mille
<roby71> buonasera a tutti, qualcuno sa aiutarmi ad installare ubuntu su USB per caricarlo su Asus T100Ta con Win10
<akis24> roby71:  scarica il file .iso relativo e se usi winz usa rufus per trasferire il file sulla usb
<roby71> esatto, quello che ho fatto ma ho due dubbi:
<akis24> roby71:  esponili
<roby71> 1) asus è andato in crach e mi chiede chiave di ripristino cje ho ma nonostante tutto non posso ripristinare win10, quindi pensavo di mettere ubuntu prima di buttare via il pc
<roby71> 2) credo sia un problema di hardware ed inoltre ho cambiato impostazioni BIOS ma non riesco  a far girare ubuntu
<roby71> Qualcosa che gli da noia ci sara ma non capisco cosa !!
<cristian_c> roby71: attenzione alla compatibilità
<cristian_c> ti conviene provare, più che installare
<cristian_c> roby71: come pensi di risolvere un problema hardware tramite sistema operativo?
<roby71> secondo me è hardware, magari sbaglio !!! ma non so come capire se il problema è Hw o Sw; anche perche non ne esco e il PC non si sblocca
<cristian_c> roby71: linux su quell'hardware non ha una buona fama
<roby71> pensavo appunto di bypassarlo con USB esterna con linux
<roby71> a ok
<roby71> bene
<cristian_c> roby71: se è in garanzia, contatta asus
<akis24> roby71: una telefonata in asus e avrai qualche chiarimento per eventuale ripristino se hai la relativa key  .. spero
<cristian_c> akis24: esatto
<roby71> vabbe...ok . ci provo
<roby71> grazie
<rek> salve ho buttato su una matrox Millennium P690 sono incastrato in 640x480 vorrei usare il driver giusto mi date una mano?
<rek> ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> rek: portala in un museo
<cristian_c> rek: progressivsmente, il supporto viene tagliato per l'hardware obsoleto
<cristian_c> da parte del kernel
<rek> no
<cristian_c> rek: scrivi pure agli aviluppatori del kernel
<cristian_c> quasi nessuno ha più quella gpu, come fanno a sviluppare a riguardo?
<rek> cristian_c, provo i driver dal sito
<rek> la do in pasto ai cani
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-04
<e977> Buongiorno a tutti, ubuntu dopo averlo installato non partiva e il boot repair a quanto pare non ha funzionato
<ExPBoy> e977, non si capisce nolto
<ExPBoy> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<e977> si scusatemi, ho installato ubuntu 16.04 lts cancellando il disco e installando ubuntu
<ExPBoy> come?
<e977> al termine dell installazione andata a buon fine a quanto pare il boot non mi trova niente
<e977> via usb
<ExPBoy> come hai creato la usb?
<e977> ho fatto il boot repair come da guida sul sito
<e977> con rufus da windows
<e977> ora il boot mi trova "ubuntu" ma il pc comunque non si avvia
<ExPBoy> che pc hai? usa uefi?
<e977> ho un portatile samsung il modello ora non lo so son quelli piccolini con due attacchi usb un quad core dei cinesi un po di ram
<ExPBoy> si e un chilo di pane
<ExPBoy> e977, non posso aiutarti
<e977> cosa ti serve sapere oltre al pane?
<e977> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23411937
<e977> Thank You
<e977> Io attendo qualcuno che possa aiutarmi sul canale perché da solo non riesco a uscire da sta situazione, ho installato ubuntu cancellando il disco via usb poi dato che il boot non partiva ho fatto il boot repair come da guida e ancora niente...
<gigirock> e977, non hai pastato niente.....
<e977> gigirock buondì,
<e977> se mi dici cosa puo servirti io ti do tutto
<e977> quel link mi è uscito dopo aver fatto il repair
<matteopeppermint> ciao, qualche anima pia utilizza peppermintos? ho paura di aver incasinato un pò il pc
<gigirock> e977, se usi la chiavetta usb della live di installazione poi puoi collegarti qui ?
<e977> qui son collegato da un altro pc
<e977> qui a ffianco ho il pc che non funziona, posso far tutto contemporaneamente
<gigirock> e977, allora accedi al pc in questione e usando la live mi mandi il risultato di parted -l
<e977> okey adesso arriva
<e977> se faccio parted -l non mi da niente
<e977> col sudo mi dice model ata samsung ... scsi
<e977> Disk /dev/sda/ 128gb
<e977> sector size 512b/512b
<e977> partition table gpt
<e977> le flags
<e977> dimmi cosa ti serve faccio prima senno se si puo allego una fotografia (?)
<gigirock> e977 , quando avvii con la chiavetta che opzioni hai per l'avvio ? intendo dire le opzioni del menu boot del bios
<e977> solo la chiavetta
<e977> prima dopo aver fatto il boot repair mi era uscito "ubuntu" pero avviando poi mi dava il solito schermonero con la scritta tutte le opzioni di boot provate e niente
<e977> io avevo sto portatile in cui volevo installare un ubuntu facilmente però m ha creato tutti sti problemi che non mi si erano mai creati con altri pc
<e977> forse ho sbagliato qualcosa non saprei o forse sto pc ha qualcosa che non va ?
<gigirock> e977, quindi se avvii adesso senza chiavetta appare il menu del grub ?
<e977> nono figurati
<e977> se avvio senza chiavetta è black screen con la scritta bianca all boot option tried press all keys for refresh
<e977> e rimane cosi
<gigirock> e977 , al momento da quello che dici il pc e' installato per fare il boot con mbr/bios ma tu hai fatto una installazione uefi...o almeno penso
<gigirock> e977, se almeno ci dici marcamodello del pc
<gigirock> e977. puoi accedere al bios ?
<e977> si posso
<e977> il modello ora provo a trovarlo e te lo dico
<e977> è un samsung comunque un laptop piccolo con solo due prese usb un hdmi mini
<gigirock> e977, allora controlla che l'opzione secure boot sia attiva nel bios , ci sara' un opzione tipo 'uefi' o simili
<gigirock> e977, si e' un netbuk
<gigirock> e977, ma normalmene ha windows 10 quel pc ?
<e977> prima aveva windows 8 o 10 si
<e977> però non reggeva niente ho pensato ripulisco tutto e ci metto un bel ubuntu
<gigirock> ok allora [penso] debba avere uefi per funzionare.... se poi scoprimamo come si chiama magari capiamo se e' proprio incompatibile con ubuntu
<e977> allora il nome del modello non penso di trovarlo
<e977> su sys info nel boot manco me lo dicono
<gigirock> e977, e' scritto sotto oppure nella prima pagina del bios
<gigirock> oppure nel vano della batteria
<e977> ah si grazie mille c'è un adesivo sotto la batteria ora ti mando tutto gentilissimo
<e977> NP905S3G Samsung
<relpek> Ciao ragazzi, sto cercando di leggere un dispositivo NFC con una PN532 collegata in UART, ma quando do il comando nfc-list mi compare il seguente erroe:
<relpek> https://thepasteb.in/p/KOh8O6WpGXvIJ
<gigirock> e977, aspe
<e977> sisi, io sto connesso
<e977> scendo in pausa per 10 minuti quando vuoi aggiornami grazie mille gigirock
<gigirock> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24312198/ e977  leggi qui e non andare a fumare !
<Carlin0> e977, rasare via win non è mai una buona idea
<gigirock> relpek, di nuovo qui ?
<gigirock> relpek, evidentemente non e' quella la porta tty che il nfc ha preso....
<gigirock> relpek, leggi le ultime righe del dmesg quando inserisci quel lettore e vedrai quale porta ha preso il device, se poi il driver n funziona e' un altro paio di maniche
<gigirock> e977, solo nelle condizioni di bios che sono scritte nel paste puoi usare ubuntu ed inoltre ti consiglio di usare tutto il disco per l'installazione ( tanto il danno e' gia' stato fatto)
<e977> gigirock
<e977> non ho capito bene ora cosa dovrei fare
<e977> a me basta un sistema operativo da installare su sto cavolo di netbuk
<e977> non lo uso io volevo solo lasciarlo più pulito possibile per i miei non sapevo a cosa sarei andato in contro
<gigirock> e977, c'e' di peggio nella vita..............
<e977> chiaro ahah
<e977> ora come mi consigli di risolverla sta situa? sai se c'è qualche altra distribuzione installabile facilmente?
<Carlin0> e977, ma che cpu ha ?
<e977> un quad core da 1 ghz
<e977> l adesivo dice quad core x4 :)
<e977> sembra una cinesata
<Carlin0> ma il modello di cpu non lo sai..
<gigirock> e977, leggi il paste che ti ho mandato , configuri il bios come dicono poi installi da zero usando tutto il ssd ma installa xubuntu o lubuntu .....
<e977> nel bios c'è scritto quad core processor 1. ghz up to 1.4
<e977> il paste non ho capito dove scusa l ignoranza gigirock
<e977> ah si non avevo visto grazie ora guardo!
<e977> e comunque non fumo mi son concesso croissant e cappuccino ;)
<Carlin0> se è un atom (come prevedo) meglio lubuntu
<gigirock> Carlin0, e' un netbuk samsung non c'e' scritto ma sara intel M
<relpek> @gigirock penso sia il driver che non funzioni, perche io ho seguito passo per passo quello che c'è scritto nell'ultimo posto di questa discussione, ma quando inserisco l'usb il pc non mi rileva niente (non fa nessun rumore)
<relpek> https://forums.adafruit.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=29572
<gigirock> relpek, collegato ad un pc funziona ?
<Carlin0> relpek, di norma non si dovrebbero postare link al di fuori della documentazione ufficiale qui
<gigirock> relpek, e poi parliamo di ubuntu e non di adafruit
<e977> turn off uefi che significa
<relpek> Carlin0 chiedo scusa
<e977> secure boot, os mode, ahci mode control, fast bios mode, PXE OPROM questi sono i parametri che ho
<Carlin0> e977, se il bios ha il legacy mode credo sia la miglior soluzione
<relpek> gigirock io lo sto collegando direttamente al pc
<e977> sto bios fa ridere come il computer sinceramente
<e977> aptio setup utility mi dice
<e977> comunque non vedo nessuna legacy non so come funzioni
<Carlin0> e977, forse turn off uefi fa proprio quello
<gigirock> no secure boot off e977
<e977> secure boot è impostato a off
<e977> os mode selection è su csm os
<e977> fast bios è ON
<e977> ora quindi mi consigliate di downlodare lubuntu o xubuntu e provare a installare quale dei due?
<gigirock> togli fast bios ma quello non cambia , adesso devi fare una chiavetta con rufus NON uefi con la xubuntu o lubuntu del caso
<e977> quale dei due a sto punto ditemi voi tanto a quanto pare faccio danni ahah
<e977> mi basta na cosa che funzioni così rido sto pc a mia mamma e ci scrive i suoi documenti con word
<e977> writer*
<Carlin0> e977, danni oltre ad aver rasato win non puoi + farne
<Carlin0> al max cambi impostazioni e riprovi
<e977> ditemi quale dei due e lo downloado
<Carlin0> io credo sia meglio lubuntu
<Carlin0> metti turn off uefi e provi a installare  così
<e977> turn off uefi non ce l ho
<e977> secure boot, os mode, ahci mode control, fast bios mode, PXE OPROM questi sono i parametri che ho
<Carlin0> ma se prima l'hai detto tu
<Carlin0> vabbè
<e977> ma quando?
<Carlin0> 11:30:55<e977> turn off uefi che significa
<e977> devo aver tralasciato il punto interrogativo, era una domanda
<e977> perchè appunto non trovavo nessun parametro turn off uefi
<e977> comunque downloado lubuntu
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<e977> ah però
<gigirock> e977 leggi il paste e setta i parametri come li trovi li , poi ricordati di fare la chiavetta non uefi con rufus,...
<e977> ho appena finito il download di lubuntu
<e977> ora con rufus uso schema partizione mbr bios o uefi
<e977> sennò c'è MBR per UEFU
<e977> UEFI*
<e977> oppure GPT per UEFI
<gigirock> mbr bios e977
<e977> sto facendo la chiavetta, mi ha detto che serviva downloadare un paio di file l ha fatto rufus da solo
<e977> fatto, provo a installarlo spero funzioni almeno ora
<gigirock> e977 , procedi con installazione e formatta tutto il disco
<gigirock> e977, se poi un giorno fai il bravo ti faccio vedere come caricare una live di win....
<e977> yeee
<e977> entro nella crew
<gigirock> si ma esci dalla window.....
<e977> io l ho rasato via a prescindere windows
<e977> mi sta antipatico da sempre
<e977> :)
<e977> cancella il disco e installa lubuntu procedo?
<gigirock> esatto !
<e977> incrocio le dita
<gigirock> e977, vado  a pranzo quando torno ti volgio collegato dal pc installato neh ?
<e977> alle 13 ho pranzo anche io
<e977> comunque ci sono rimango collegato capo
<e977> installato mitico
<e977> vorrei togliere pure le scrivanie varie e lasciarne una sola perchè col touchpad si swappano quasi da sole senza farlo apposta e sta roba mi fa star male
<gigirock> e977, non fare lo schizzinoso adesso
<gigirock> e977, ma alla fine hai messo lubuntu ?
<e977> si Lubuntu
<e977> gigirock, non lo uso io sto pc, per mia madre cambiare scrivania potrebbe essere complicato
<e977> però vabbe ormai ho fatto tutto e ho chiuso, grazie mille ;)
<gigirock> e977, imposta irc in automatico cosi' parliamo con tua mamma !
<e977> meglio de no
<e977> ahahahah
<e977> per quel poco che deve fare andra bene cosi dai
<e977> ottimale come cosa infine sto lubuntu
<gigirock> e977, devi mettere mate....
<e977> mate cos è?
<Jumpyyy> Ciao.
<Jumpyyy> Ho installato Ubuntu un paio di settimane fa. Allora si era discusso sulla versione da installare, cioè ubuntu o una delle due per pc datati xubuntu o ubuntu-mate.  I requisiti minimi sono 1ghz 1gb, i consigliati 2ghz 2gb, io posseggo un 2 duo 2gzh 3 gb.  Pensavo di essere a posto, ma devo dare atto che le prestazioni non sono soddisfacenti
<Jumpyyy> ecco le domande:
<Jumpyyy> 1. per uno ignorante come me del mondo Linux, meglio xubuntu o ubuntu-mate?  o non ci sono particolari differenze?
<Jumpyyy> 2. partendo da ubutu ed avendo scaricato xubuntu (-mate), devo rifare la procedura di creare la chiavetta bootable etc etc? o posso lanciare l'installazione da qui e si arrangia da sola?
<gigirock> Jumpyyy, 1 per problemi di 'potenza' del pc e' meglio xubuntu ( o lubuntu ) al posto di mate
<gigirock> Jumpyyy, 2 e' sempre meglio reinstallare da zero
<Jumpyyy> grazie mille!
<Jumpyyy> procedo
<boyhappy76> ciao
<boyhappy76> scusate ho una domanda sono nuovo del mondo linux ho un macbook su cui ho istallato ubuntu 32
<boyhappy76> non riesco a far vedere il mio mouse blutoot
<boyhappy76> potete darmi un aiuto grazie
<boyhappy76> non so se abbiate ricevuto
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-05
<newlubuntu> ciao, sto provando a installare Lubuntu su un vecchio Celeron 2Giga, dopo aver fatto tutto, la pagina mi dice che il sistema ha crashato e mi da questo errore: aufs au_xino_write
<Jumpyyy> Buongiorno
<Jumpyyy> Ieri sono passato da ubuntu a xubuntu per avere un lavoro più fluido. Cosa potrebbe essere che non va? potrebbero mancare degli aggiornamenti che ubuntu ha già in fase di installazione e che su xubuntu vanno installati manualmente?
<Jumpyyy> sto parlando proprio di cose "base", tipo aprire un file con libre office
<Jumpyyy> poi ad esempio "software", sia nel caso volessi vedere i programmi installati, sia che volessi vedere gli aggiornamenti, dove me ne segnala 16,  si pianta lì senza farmi vedere niente in una sorta di "caricamento" infinito. c'è la "rotellina" che gira e gira e gira...ma nada
<Jumpyyy> Altra domanda: quando scarico i programmi che mi interessano, devo scaricare le versioni per ubuntu o devono esserci le versioni specifiche di xubuntu? è normale che le installazioni non partano in "automatico" come su ubuntu (tipo file .exe in win)? Mi ha scaricato un file .deb in un caso e .deb.tar.gz in un altro... qual'è il comando per far part
<Jumpyyy> ire l'installazione?
<Tompla> Carlin0 o gigirock siete online?
<gigirock> Tompla, noi si e tu ?
<Tompla> Ottimo, ti ricordi che ieri vi chiedevo cose per problemi a installare il grub?
<Tompla> Ho contattato l'assistenza di Dell, chiedendo quale fosse la distro di Linux migliore per il mio computer
<Tompla> Questa è stata la loro risposta: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24319330/
<Tompla> C'è qualcosa che posso fare oppure mi tocca alzare bandiera bianca e piangere?
<gigirock> https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201603-20841/ Tompla leggi qui.,...
<gigirock> Tompla, poi non posso dirtelo in questo canale, ma esistono almeno 150 versioni di 'linux' , cmq pensa che la Dell in alcuni stati supporta le vendite di pc con ubuntu precaricato
<gigirock> Tompla, se hai tempo/voglia, togli l'hardisk da quel pc , ne inserisci un altro e poi installi quello che vuoi per vedere cosa sara' meglio
<gigirock> Tompla, la Dell se ne vede bene di rispondere che Ubuntu funziona su quel pc perche' altrimenti ne dovrebbe garantire supporto e assistenza
<Tompla> gigirock, quindi Dell mi dice che il mio computer non supporta ubuntu ma poi è certificato per ubuntu?
<gigirock> Tompla, mi trovi il service tag di quel pc ? e' scritto nel bios o sotto il cp
<gigirock> Tompla, si esatto
<Tompla> Io ho optato per Ubuntu tra le distro proprio perché c'è addirittura un sito (https://linux.dell.com) dove scrivono che dell collabora con canonical
<Tompla> gigirock, putroppo il lavoro dell'hard disk non posso farlo. Sono temporaneamente all'estero (fino a luglio) e sono parecchio impegnato, quindi quella strada non posso prenderla
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Tompla> gigirock, è saggio spargere il service tag online?
<gigirock> Tompla, infatti, se procedi con i piedi di piombo come ho scritto sopra , te cavi , potresti anche mettere il tutto su una usb.....
<Tompla> Scusa, Carlin0, mi sposto in quella chat
<gigirock> Tompla se scrivi /msg gigirock ecco il mio stag 123456 leggero' solo io quel service tag
<bobbalob> vero e andare in live
<gigirock> http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=PJHKR&fileId=3653574171&osCode=WT64A&productCode=inspiron-13-5368-2-in-1-laptop&languageCode=en&categoryId=BI Tompla c'e' un nuovo Bios
<gigirock> Tompla, unica questione e' avere una distro su usb che supporta uefi cosi' non smanetti il sistema... Win10
<gigirock> Tompla, certo che se 6 errante in giro per il globo.... e' meglio non fare troppi azzardi .... per non rimanere in mutande
<Tompla> gigirock, quindi installo il nuovo driver per il BIOS e poi... ? non ho capito la parte sulla USB che supporta uefi
<gigirock> Tompla,  nella chat
<asusbuntu> ragazzi qualcuno può aiutarmi
<ryuujin> !chiedere
<ubot-it> Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<asusbuntu> ho un piccolo problema con la connessione ethernet/internet.
<asusbuntu> hai perfettamente ragione
<ryuujin> che tipo di problema?
<asusbuntu> praticamente solo dal pc dove è installato ubuntu ho problemi di connessione. Si connette a tratti ma la maggior parte del tempo gira solo la rotella di caricamento
<asusbuntu> a volte si connette qualche secondo apro due tre pagine e poi riparte
<ryuujin> ethernet o wifi?
<asusbuntu> ho settato un ipv4: a 192.168.1.100_ 255.255.255.0 (24)_ 192.168.1.1
<asusbuntu> eth
<ryuujin> ma quando dici si connette a tratti.. intendi il browser?
<asusbuntu> si si browser
<asusbuntu> connessione internet
<ryuujin> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<asusbuntu> ho un hard disk condiviso in rete che si monta all'avvio
<ryuujin> prova intnto a pastare l'output di questi comandi
<ryuujin> sudo lspci -v
<ryuujin> su http://paste.ubuntu.com
<asusbuntu> il problema è che se non si connette come faccio ad incollare ?
<asusbuntu> ora sono su un altro pc
<ryuujin> ok... ce l'hai vicino il pc ubuntu? puoi provare ad aprire un terminale
<ryuujin> e pingare il gateway
<ryuujin> ping 192.168.1.1
<asusbuntu> certo certo
<asusbuntu> asp
<ryuujin> hai gia' provato a fare questa prova.. mentre il pc non riesce a connettersi a internet?
<asusbuntu> adesso sembra che pinga
<ryuujin> e si connette a internet?
<ryuujin> prova da un altro terminale a pingare 8.8.8.8
<ryuujin> il dns di google.. host sempre up
<ryuujin> vedi se ci sono perdite di pacchetti
<asusbuntu> infatti è connesso
<asusbuntu> da un'altro terminale intende un altro pcp
<asusbuntu> pc?
<ryuujin> no no.. stesso pc, altro terminale
<asusbuntu> ok
<ryuujin> dammi sempre del tu.. su irc non esiste il lei
<asusbuntu> adesso sembrano andare tutti e due
<ryuujin> dovresti vedere se, quando non riesce a connettersi a internet i ping vanno
<ryuujin> puoi lasciarli anche aperti i terminali
<asusbuntu> no quando non è connesso ho già provato
<asusbuntu> non vanno i ping
<ryuujin> uhm... allora, dovresti fare uqesta prova.... appena si disconette
<ryuujin> scrivi dmesh
<ryuujin> dmesg
<asusbuntu> infatti si sono appena bloccati
<ryuujin> sul terminale.. cosi' vediamo se si verificano problemi di rete... o se e' altro
<ryuujin> ok... da dmesg
<ryuujin> usciranno fuori molti messaggi
<asusbuntu> si
<asusbuntu> cosa devo vedere?
<ryuujin> ci interessasano gli ultimi... se puoi trova il modo di condividerli su pastebin
<ryuujin> c'e' qualcosa con link eth
<ryuujin> bla blka
<asusbuntu> mmmmmmm asp le provo ad incoolare il risultato
<ryuujin> non in canale.. altrimenti vieni kickato
<ryuujin> o in msg privato a me.. o su pastebin
<asusbuntu> mandato
<ryuujin> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hgElnYYDvSv
<ryuujin> controllo...
<ryuujin> ma queste sono le ultime righe del dmesg?
<asusbuntu> sembra di si
<ryuujin> perche' sono le prime in realta'
<asusbuntu> controllo meglio
<ryuujin> :)
<ryuujin> a sinistra e' indicato il tempo trascorso dal boot
<Carlin0> 14:11:31<asusbuntu> ho settato un ipv4: a 192.168.1.100_ 255.255.255.0 (24)_ 192.168.1.1
<ryuujin> del kernel
<asusbuntu> si sono queste
<Carlin0> dove l'hai settato ?
<gigirock> asusbuntu, ma un altro device collegato a quel cavo ethernet funziona ?
<asusbuntu> in ipv4 configurazione rete
<ryuujin> asusbuntu: ma quando si sconette, la configurazione di rete resta?
<asusbuntu> si la rete resta
<asusbuntu> ho provato con una live e tutto ok dallo stesso pc e stesso cavo ethernet
<gigirock> il chip e' r8169 ?
<Carlin0> asusbuntu, ma prima che pasticciassi quello andava ?
<asusbuntu> ma non ho fatto niente di strano. all'inizio andava.
<ryuujin> Carlin0: considera che per un po' gli pinga
<asusbuntu> infatti in live da pennetta fuziona
<ryuujin> e si connette
<asusbuntu> senza problemi
<Carlin0> asusbuntu, ma prima che pasticciassi quello andava ?
<Carlin0> asusbuntu, ma prima che pasticciassi quello andava ?
<asusbuntu> non ho pasticciato, ho cambiato ip per settarlo a 100 e condividere l'hard disk in rete
<asusbuntu> ma tutto da grafica in dischi
<asusbuntu> e l'ip settato da impostazioni di rete
<Carlin0> rimetti tutto com'era e vedi se va
<gigirock> asusbuntu, descrivere "per settarlo a 100"
<ryuujin> ma l'ip che hai settato e' un ip che il router considera al di fuori del range dhcp?
<Carlin0> eh
<asusbuntu> 192.168.1.100
<asusbuntu> il router no arriva fino a 200 ecc..
<asusbuntu> quindi non ci sono problemi a 100
<asusbuntu> ho anche provato a mettere automatico. ma niente
<asusbuntu> stesso problema
<Carlin0> rimetti tutto com'era e vedi se va
<asusbuntu> già fatto
<Carlin0> perchè se da live va
<Carlin0> il problema l'hai creato tu
<asusbuntu> ok, ma non ho fatto nulla di strano. cose che ho già fatto 1000 volte
<Jumpyyy> ( non ascolta :P ) cmq... non so se vale qualcosa la mia esperienza....ma la racconto lo stesso....  io mi trovo in difficoltà con la connessione su 2 pc di 4. all'inizio bestemmiavo convinto che fosse qualcosa del primo pc dove mi sono accorto del problema. Alla fine il problema era la connessione esterna, quella principale, che arriva al router c
<Jumpyyy> he andava a singhiozzo e.....2 pc erano meno sensibili e nonostante ci fossero dei crolli di connessione non li segnalava se non con "impercettibili" rallentamenti....gli altri 2 invece più sensibili, appena c'era un crollo della connessione segnalava la connessione assente
<asusbuntu> al massimo ho messo tor browser, che si apre senza installazione
<asusbuntu> niente di più
<gigirock> il .100 e' il primo che rilaschia l'dhcp quindi sara' gia' in uso
<asusbuntu> beh potrebbe essere una soluzione. ma il punto è che in live va
<ryuujin> asusbuntu: riesci a postare le ultime righe del dmesg quando la connessione si e' interrotta?
<ryuujin> che versione di ubuntu?
<gigirock> asusbuntu, in live c'e' un altro kernel e viene usato il dhcpè
<gigirock> asusbuntu, in live c'e' un altro kernel e viene usato il dhcp
<ryuujin> hai abilitato i restricted driver per la scheda di rete?
<asusbuntu> come si abilita
<asusbuntu> quindi non posso usare 100?
<Carlin0> pure tor .... vabbè
<asusbuntu> metto 120?
<asusbuntu> 150?
<asusbuntu> perchè tor non va bene?
<gigirock> asusbuntu, no 1 + basso 10 per esempio
<asusbuntu> ok ma è troppo basso
<ryuujin> Carlin0: ma che c'entra tor mo?
<asusbuntu> boh, comunque, come imposto il restricted driver e a che serve
<Carlin0> ryuujin, magari tor becca un nodo ciucco e non connette
<gigirock> o magari fa il giro del mondo per routtare a 200mt da casa
<asusbuntu> no ma uso firefox, tor solo quando non si aprono i siti oscurati
<asusbuntu> ovviamente
<ryuujin> no no.. asusbuntu intendo se hai abilitato i driver proprietari della scheda. Resta il fatto, come ha detto gigirock , che la live ha un kernel diverso.. potrebbe essere anche un problema driver/hardware/antani/anafestico
<asusbuntu> ok ragazzi io le provo tutte. nel caso reinstallo tutto. Ma se rimetto la 16.04 e riaggiorno ritorna lo stesso kernel o mi sbaglio
<ryuujin> comunque, se riesci dmesg ultime righe... non le prime
<asusbuntu> quelle sono le ultime
<ryuujin> ma e' impossibile...
<asusbuntu> che ne so.
<ryuujin> o mi sono rinciutrillito io
<asusbuntu> dai ragazzi ora ci sbatto un poco io, grazie mille
<Jumpyyy> quando siete tranquilli ed avete risolto con asusbuntu, vorrei capire come potrei riuscire a far andare xubuntu,che non va, nemmeno con cose basilari come ad esempio libreoffice o "software"
<Carlin0> Jumpyyy, dacci dettagli sul pc : cpu e scheda video (modelli esatti) e quanta ram
<Marzio> salve
<th34lch3m1st> ciao, ubuntu all'avvio mi da errore file /vmlinuz-3.2.0-etc-etc non trovato, premere un tasto per continuare...
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, che ubuuntu ?
<Marzio> vorrei installare ubuntu su virtualbox avrei bisogno di informazioni
<ryuujin> Marzio | !chat
<Carlin0> Marzio, non si da supporto a installazioni virtuali
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 se possa prima ti spiego com'è andata....
<ryuujin> !chat | Marzio
<ubot-it> Marzio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, vorrei sapere prima che ubuntu
<Carlin0> se permetti
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 ho w7, ubuntu 12.04 e ubuntu 16.04 in multiboot
<Jumpyyy> intel core2 duo 2ghz 64bit, la ram... ci sono montati 2 banchi da 4gb e 2 da 1 gb ma mi vede solo 3.5, la scheda video....dove posso andare a vedere il modello?
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, quello che da problemi
<Carlin0> Jumpyyy, rileggi cosa ti ho chiesto
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 la 16.04 è "in prova", installata su un unica partizione alla fine del disco
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, la 16.04 non può avere quel kernel
<Jumpyyy> cpu, ram e scheda video
<Carlin0> 3.2.0
<Carlin0> Jumpyyy, modello esatto
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 di solito lavoro sulla 12.04, instlata con partizioni separate /boot, /home, /root
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 stamani ho fatto pulizia dei vecchi kernel da synaptyc
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: e versione di ubuntu
<Jumpyyy> eh...della scheda ho appunto chiesto dove si può andare a vedere
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 la 12.04 dopo la pulizia si è riavviata normalmente
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 ora riaccendo il pc e la 12.04 mi dice vmlinuz mon trovato
<Jumpyyy> ubuntu è xubuntu 16.10
<ryuujin> Jumpyyy: lspci | grep -i video
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 la 16.04 di "prova" parte
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, ancora non si è capito quale ti da problemi
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: spiega pure il problema
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 nella / della 12.04 il symlink vmlinux è interrotto
 * ryuujin suggerisce di prendere il numero e mettersi in coda
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: come hai 'pulito' i kernel?
<Jumpyyy> "spci" nove comando non trovato :)
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 ma nella partizione /boot gli ultimi 3 kernel ci sono ancora, è il sym link interrottto
 * cristian_c passa un paio di occhiali a Jumpyyy 
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, la 12.04 è probabile che abbia terminato il supporto
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 proprio oggi?
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 il supporto della 12.04 finisce il 28 aprile
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, non so se oggi ma cmq i 5 anni +o- so passati
<th34lch3m1st> 28 aprile
<Jumpyyy> il problema è che per esempio, libre office non va, non parte nemmeno. ovvero, se lancio il programma da solo, va, ma se voglio aprire un file (originale di libreoffice), sia facendo partire libre office direttamente dal fine, sia aprendo libreoffice e facendo "apri"....non mi apre il file
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 comunque update gryb ha sym linkato il vmlinuz della 16.04, credo invece del suo nella partizione /boot xellla 12.04
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: apri pure un terminale
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: problema solo su xubuntu 16.10?
<th34lch3m1st> Carlino chroot dalla 16.04, monto la 2.04 e update grub?
<Jumpyyy> oppure, in "software"  se voglio vedere i programmi installato o voglio vedere gli aggioramenti che mi segnala....sta lì a "caricare" all'infinito
<th34lch3m1st> *12
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: se continui autisticamente ad andare per i fatti tuoi senza rispondere alle domande, possiamo fare ben poco
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: idem
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c la 12.04 non parte la 16.04 si. la pulizia dei vecchi kernel l'ho fatta sulla 12.04, ma gli ultimi 3 kernel sono ancora li nella partizione /boot della 12.04. solo il symlink vmlinux nella root della 12.04 è interrotto. la 16.04 si avvia tranquilla.
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: ma non hai spiegato 'come'
<Jumpyyy> tendo a scrivere tutto assieme senza perdermi in mille messaggini....ed una volta cominciato tendo a finire....
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c synaptic
<Jumpyyy> cmq...vengo da ubuntu, ma era troppo pesante ed allora sono passato a xubuntu
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: li hai cercati 'a mano', quindi?
<Jumpyyy> con ubuntu tutto bene, xubuntu ho appena cominciato ad usarlo
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c yep (è la quinta volta che pulisco così, mai problemi prima)
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: nel terminale, digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: manda pure una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> !image | th34lch3m1st
<ubot-it> th34lch3m1st: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Jumpyyy> bastebinin is already the newest version
<cristian_c> certo
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c sono dal cell, è lo stesso se ti faccio un breve riassunto?
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: collegati dal pc in questione, o comunque scatta una foto al display
<Jumpyyy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24320217/
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c è semplice: due partizioni primarie con w7 e il suo avvio e una estesa con i due ubuntu
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: hai fatto gli aggiornamenti di sistema?
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c nella estesa la 12.04 ha /boot, /root, /home, /swap e poi in fondo c'è la partizione unica della 16.04
<Jumpyyy> è appena installato (ieri)
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: apri un terminale, e digita libreoffice, dopodiché cerca di aprire un file e manda una schermata dell'intero desktop
<Jumpyyy> mi segnala 16 aggiornamenti da fare....ma non carica la pagina quindi non so di cosa si tratta...se di sistema o di altri programmi
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: mi dispiace, ma se non segui le indicazioni, questa conversazione non può proseguire
<cristian_c> !image | Jumpyyy
<ubot-it> Jumpyyy: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Jumpyyy> cosa ti interessa nello specifico dell'immagine? libreoffice aperto? il terminale? la scrivania?
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: se necessario chiudi tutte le finestre che non rigusrdano il problema, e manda la schermata dell'intero desktop
<cristian_c> in modo che compaiano insieme il terminale e libreoffice
<Jumpyyy> cmq quando ho lanciato libreoffice da terminale segnala " javaldx:: could not find a java runtime environment!"  e warinin: failed to read path from javaldx
<cristian_c> manda pure quanto richiesto
<Jumpyyy> http://prntscr.com/esqvxc
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: schermata prima dell'apertura del file?
<Jumpyyy> questa è la schermata dopo aver tentato di aprire un file foglio di calcolo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: ma le righe java sono apparse prima del tentativo?
<Jumpyyy> si si, appena caricava libreoffice
<Jumpyyy> sono apparse le due righe e contemporaneamente caricava libreoffice
<cristian_c> ok
<Jumpyyy> se, una volta caricato, tento di aprire un qualsiasi file di lavoro (writer, di calcolo, impress) non lo fa
<Carlin0> Jumpyyy, hai aggiunto ppa java ?
<Jumpyyy> non ho aggiunto nulla
<Carlin0> Jumpyyy, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Jumpyyy> l'unica cosa che ho aggiunto rispetto all'installazione di xubuntu è chrome
<Carlin0> Jumpyyy, (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Jumpyyy, posta il link che esce dal 2° comando
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c ho perso la connessione, dove devo postare l'immagine?
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Jumpyyy> io ho lanciato i 2 comandi.....ma non fa nulla...a quanto pare il terminale è "bloccato" o in loop infinito...ora lo chiudo e lo faccio ripartire (volevo solo segnalare la cosa)
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: java -version
<Jumpyyy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24320304/
<Jumpyyy> posso usare java -version | pastebinit    per avere direttamente il link da postare? sono più righe
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: aì
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: se apei libreoffice da terminale, per tornare al prompt ti basta chiudere la finestra di libreoffice
<Jumpyyy> ah, non sapevo
<Jumpyyy> il pastebin di java -version non lo fa
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: ....
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c http://imgur.com/a/vFphX
<gigirock> Jumpyyy, son due lineette java --version
<Jumpyyy> ahh ok, scusate, ne avevo vista solo 1
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: che tra l'altro non è gparted
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c la partizione Dati ovviamente è una partizione per i fatti suoi
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c non c'è installato, ma lo installo
<Jumpyyy> con 2 -- restituisce lo stesso risultato
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: spetta un attimo
<gigirock> Jumpyyy, se scrivi sul terminale solo java -version che cosa vedi ?
<Jumpyyy> http://prntscr.com/esr4l4
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: perchè hai una boot separata?
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c avevo seguito una guida ai tempi della 12.04, suggeriva di partizionare separatamente​ per fare esperimenti con altre distro
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: che esperimenti?
<cristian_c> nel senso, a che 5i serve una boot separata?
<cristian_c> *ti
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c quelli riportati nella guida. vuoi che ti cerco il link?
<bobbalob> esperimenti?
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: simpaticamente, ti manca java
<Carlin0> serve solo se vuoi bloccare l'aggiornamento dei kernel (la monti read only)
<th34lch3m1st> bobbalob ok, bi cerco il link della guida che seguito
<Jumpyyy> scarico direttamente dal sito?
<Jumpyyy> o mi date voi qualche mostruoso comando da terminale?
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: non è così che si fa
<th34lch3m1st> bobbalob appena riparte la 12.04 :))
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: sfrutta più che puoi i repository ufficiali di ubuntu, senza andare a cercare la roba in giro per il web
<Jumpyyy> eh non so come si fa, è il primo giorno che metto le mani su linux si può dire :)
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: se sfrutti i repo ufficiali di ubuntu, eviterai un mare di problemi
<Jumpyyy> quindi......da "software"....che non va :D
<cristian_c> !repository | leggi questa, Jumpyyy
<ubot-it> leggi questa, Jumpyyy: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cristian_c> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: puoi anche installare i pacchetti da terminale
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jdk -y | pastebinit
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: magari spiega anche a parole tue
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c cosa?
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c perchè la guida suggeriva di partizionare così?
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: yep
<Jumpyyy> (domanda generica) quando ricerco programmi o guide, quando parlano di ubuntu è automaticamente compreso xubuntu o devo andare a ricercare programmi/guide specifiche di xubuntu?
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c ho fatto gli aggiornamenti alla 16.04 ora ora
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: il wiki di ubuntu  va benissimo, e i programmi che installi su ubuntu, sono gli stessi su xubuntu
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c c'era anche un aggiornamento del kernel. di conseguenza ha aggiornato il grub e la 13.04 è ripartita!!!!
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: l'unica differenza è l'ambiente desktop preinstallato
<th34lch3m1st> *12.04
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: 16.04 installata da zero?
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: meglio così
<gigirock> th34lch3m1st, in quella configurazione e' difficile capire 'quale' sia /boot /grub etc
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c 16.04 installata 4 medi fa, ma era da un pó che non la avviavo
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: allora te l'ha aggiornata alla point release
<Jumpyyy> i repository....sono una sorta di "store" di windows? stesso "store" che avevo su ubuntu e che immagino sia "software" di xubuntu?  ovvero una lista di programmi "sponsorizzati" che si installano con un click direttamente dallo store, senza andare in cerca di programmi in giro per il web?
<cristian_c> 16.04.2
<gigirock> Jumpyyy, questa spiegazione me la segno.....
<Carlin0> Jumpyyy, windows non ha nessun repo
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c la 16.04 non aggiornata puntava uno dei vecchi kernel che avevo cancellato. dopo l'aggiornamento s'è accorta che c'erano altri kernel nuovi sulla 12.04.
<Jumpyyy> il vocabolario di linux mi manca completamente, quindi mi tocca fare paragoni con win  per cercare di capire di cosa stiamo parlando :)
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: il software center o store che si dica, è semplicemente un'interfaccia grafica per l'accesso ai repository di ubuntu
<cristian_c> nullanti vieta di utilizzare altri client/tool
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: capita quando usi una boot in comune a due os
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c l'ultimo kernel sulla 12.04 è il 3.2.0-126. il grub all'avvio diceva vmlinuz-3.2.0-119 non trovato. era rimast sll'ultima volta che hi avviato la 16.04.
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c quindi in futuro se ricapitasse, chroot e update-grub...
<Jumpyyy> volevo appunto capire se si stava parlando di quello....perchè il software center non mi va :D
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: preparati pure allo shutdown, il 28 aprile
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, ma hai provato ad avviare con un kernel vecchio ?
<Jumpyyy> è il paste del comando di prima...ci ha messo un po' http://paste.ubuntu.com/24320374/
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c e infatti volevo testare la 16.04
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 no
<gigirock> Jumpyyy, prova ancora con libreoffice e vediamo che succede
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 comunque l'aggiornsmento drl kernel dalla 16
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: prova pure libreoffice
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 dicevo, l'aggiornamento del kernel dalla 16.04 ha rimesso a posto l'avvio della 12.04
<Jumpyyy> nulla....fa come prima, si apre, ma quando voglio aprire un file esistente....non ci sente
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, procurati supergrub disk , facilita molto le cose
<Jumpyyy> bisogna riavviare il pc?
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy: fai un tentativo
<Jumpyyy> (ieri ho bestemmiato 4 ore perchè non andava una programma basato su jvm.....poi con un semplice riavvio si è messo a funzionare....)
<Jumpyyy> torno subito
<cristian_c> jvm?
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c per la cronaca, la guida diceva che con una /boot e una /root separata potevo installare/lanciare altre versioni di ubuntu senza installare 2 volte gli stessi kernel etc etc, così crefo (non ho mai provato)
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 si ce l'ho su chiavetta dentro a ultimate boot cd
<gigirock> th34lch3m1st, non hai letto tutta la guida allora
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st: le versioni di ubuntu sono fatte per andare con determinate versioni di kernel (in teoria)
<th34lch3m1st> gigirock son passati 3 anni e non ho mai fatto quel tipo di esperimenti sul pc, chi se lo ricorda
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c io nella mia ignoranza, ho fatto quel partizionamento lasciandomi la possibilità di fare eventuali esperimenti (che poi non ho mai fatto e quindi non ho approfondito)
<bobbalob> ma che tipo di esperimenti poi
<ryuujin> bobbalob: hai chiesto troppo...
<ryuujin> l'alchimista e' andato
<bobbalob> il druido dei partizionamenti
<ryuujin> oggi ho sonno
<Guest38317> ciao
<Carlin0> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Jumpyyy> Rieccomi
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Jumpyyy
<ubot-it> Jumpyyy: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Jumpyyy> allora....
<Jumpyyy> libreoffice continua a fare lo stesso scherzo
<Jumpyyy> ma ho capito cos'è
<Jumpyyy> i file che voglio aprire sono sul server
<Jumpyyy> Se voglio aprire quelli, non si apre
<Carlin0> non li hai sul pc ?
<Carlin0> e dirlo prima ?
<Jumpyyy> se prendo il file, lo metto sul pc e poi li apro, tutto va
<Jumpyyy> ehhh dirlo prima....a saperle le cose :D
<Jumpyyy> perchè non li apre se sono sul server?
<Carlin0> su che server ?
<Jumpyyy> sul mio
<Jumpyyy> i pc sono collegati in rete
<Carlin0> problemi di permessi credo
<Jumpyyy> boh...ubuntu li apriva tranquillamente
<Carlin0> poi hai reinstallato ?
<Jumpyyy> però chiedeva tutte le volte di creare il collegamento al server
<Jumpyyy> xubuntu il collegamento al server lo lascia fisso
<Jumpyyy> ma crea questa cosa
<Jumpyyy> provo a smontare l'unità (il collegamento) ed a rimontarlo..vediamo cosa fa
<Jumpyyy> e...software  ora va
<Carlin0> rispondessi a cosa ti si chiede non sarebbe male
<Jumpyyy> c'erano 16 aggiornamenti da fare, tra cui uno di sistema, sicchè prima di tornare qui a scassare, ho fatto anche quelli
<Jumpyyy> ma ho risposto :D :D avevo ubuntu....poi xubuntu fa....
<Jumpyyy> l'altro ieri avevo ubuntu
<Jumpyyy> ieri ho messo xubuntu
<Carlin0> se è così ribadisco la mia idea
<Carlin0> problemi di permessi
<Jumpyyy> boh, proverò a smanettaci su
<Jumpyyy> prima avevate menzionato a border-qualcosa
<Jumpyyy> set di programmi da installare
<Jumpyyy> qual'è la parola esatta?
<Guest38317> qualcuno sa perché ad ogni riavvio viene effettuato il fsck?
<Carlin0> Guest38317, ad ogni avvio non è normale dovrebbe farlo ogni TOT avvii
<Guest38317> lo so per questo chiedevo
<Guest38317> secondo me è danneggiato qualche settore del disco
<Carlin0> controlla il disco allora
<maura> Buona sera
<maura> Ragazzi nell'ultimo periodo ad ogni accensione il mio Lubuntu 16.04-2 LTS con il mio portatile mi da sempre errore di sistema con l'ultimo kernel
<maura> allora ho provato a installare ubuntu tweak per liberare spazio ma ho avuto problemi con delle dipendenze
<maura> da terminale ho provato ad attivare le dipendenze e mi sono ritrovata questo messaggio https://paste.ubuntu.com/24321345/
<maura> qualcunoi sa aiutarmi?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | maura
<ubot-it> maura: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> maura, apri un terminale e dai il comando: df -h
<fabio_cc> maura, metti il risultato su ubuntu paste
<Speragian> prova
<Speragian> c e qualcuno?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Speragian
<ubot-it> Speragian: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Speragian> segnalato il mio problema sul forum qualcuno ha voglia di aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> ah-ehm
<Speragian> ciao cristian
<cristian_c> Speragian: cosa non è chiaro di: 'fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa risponderà'?
<Speragian> non riesco a bypassare il boot UEFI
<cristian_c> Speragian: spiegati meglio
<Speragian> mi compare la finestra con scritto il firmware di questo computer ....... hai presente?
<Speragian> l firmware di questo computer ha avviato il programma di installazione in modalità UEFI, ma sembra che ci siano altri SO che utilizzano la modalità di compatibilità BIOS. Continuando l'installazione di Debian in modalità UEFI potrebbe essere difficile riavviare il computer in nuno dei SO che utilizzano la modalità BIOS
<cristian_c> Speragian: che c'entra debian?
<cristian_c> !debian
<ubot-it> Ubuntu e Debian sono strettamente connesse. Ubuntu si basa sulle fondamenta dell'architettura e dell'infrastruttura di Debian, con una comunità e un processo di rilascio diversi. Vedere http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntu-and-debian - Ricorda, !Repository di Debian NON dovrebbero essere usati su Ubuntu!
<cristian_c> Speragian: non so se hai presente il canale in cui ti trovi
<Speragian> questo canale chat prevede  assistenza sulla installazione di ubuntu ?
<Carlin0> appunto ubuntu non debian
<Speragian> ma la scritta che vi ho riportato mi e comparsa installando ubuntu
<Speragian> in fase d'installazione
<cristian_c> Speragian: sei sicuro?
<cristian_c> manda pure una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | Speragian
<ubot-it> Speragian: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Speragian> se la scritta la riporti su google vedrai che ti compare sul forum di ubuntu ... altre persone hanno avuto la stessa mia prblematica
<cristian_c> che fai, posti in entrambi i canali?
<Speragian> spero che qualcuno mi risponda
<Speragian> sono due notti che faccio le due
<cristian_c> Speragian: non avrai alcun problema a postare la schermata, vero?
<Speragian> beh teoria la cosa non e molto agevole
<cristian_c> con una semplice foto
<cristian_c> nel 2017
<Speragian> che ho sul telefonino
<cristian_c> esatto
<Speragian> ma non ti fidi scusa ?!
<cristian_c> vorrei vederci chiaro, la stringa completa, ecc...
<cristian_c> Speragian: se non ti serve aiuto, nessun problema ;)
<Speragian> no ti ho riportato la stringa completa
<Speragian> scusa il no non centra
<cristian_c> Speragian: stiamo discutendo da diversi minuti, e ancora non vedo nessuna schermata...
<Speragian> arrivo
<Speragian> non sto usando il miopc e quindi ci metto un po
<cristian_c> Speragian: beh, io avrei scattato una foto col cellofono e mandata in chat direttamente da lì
<cristian_c> *mandata online
<gigirock> io avrei preso il primo che passava e mi sarei fatto un selfie
<Speragian> ecco
<Speragian> fatto?
<cristian_c> gigirock: stai rischiando tantissimo
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Speragian: mandaci pure il link
<Speragian> http://prnt.sc/esxmwl
<cristian_c> ok
<Speragian> grazie
<cristian_c> Speragian: apri gparted
<cristian_c> e manda un'altra schermata (desktop completo)
<Speragian> ci sono e
<Speragian> avviato try ubuntu
<cristian_c> Speragian: non l'avevi mai mandato in live?
<Speragian> si certo
<Speragian> live poi lancio linstallazione e poi compare la finestra
<Speragian> premetto che ho tre HD
<Speragian> W10
<Speragian> faccio foto
<cristian_c> ecco
<Speragian> http://prnt.sc/esxvmq
<Speragian> forse dovrei farti tre foto uno per hd
<cristian_c> Speragian: apri il menu Device
<Speragian> si
<Speragian> la partizione l ho gia creata
<Speragian> ext4
<Speragian> e swap
<cristian_c> Speragian: dovrebbe mostrarti se la tabella è gpt o meno
<cristian_c> manda schermata
<Speragian> ok
<Speragian> mi manderesti il link foto
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<speragian> adesoso sto chattando direttamente dal pc doce ce live
<cristian_c> speragian: manda pure la schermata richiesta
<speragian> c e il modo di fare stampa dello schermo_
<gigirock> speragian, premi stamp,,,
<cristian_c> speragian: tasto dtamp funziona
<cristian_c> *stamp
<speragian> ok
<speragian> scusami il link delle foto
<speragian> cosi la carico
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<speragian> http://prnt.sc/esy5n3
<cristian_c> speragian: non hai mandato quanto richiesto
<cristian_c> 00:15] <cristian_c> Speragian: apri il menu Device
<cristian_c> 00:18] <cristian_c> Speragian: dovrebbe mostrarti se la tabella è gpt o meno
<cristian_c> [00:18] <cristian_c> manda schermata
<speragian> ok
<speragian> ma il menu device
<speragian> ha come opzione crea partizione
<speragian> attempt data rescue
<speragian> su quale devo cliccare
<cristian_c> speragian: sì, scusa, menu View
<cristian_c> non avevo gparted installato sull'attuale release
<speragian> view e poi
<speragian> device informazioni_
<speragian> _
<speragian> non trovo il punto nterrogativo
<cristian_c> speragian: no no, il menu view
<speragian> che voce del menu
<cristian_c> speragian: facciamo un'altra cosa
<speragian> ok
<cristian_c> chiudi gparted
<speragian> ok
<cristian_c> speragian: apri un terminale e digita: sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | speragian
<ubot-it> speragian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<speragian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24323684/
<cristian_c> Partition Table: msdos
<cristian_c> non è efi
<speragian> come mai mi compare quella finestra
<cristian_c> *non è gpt
<cristian_c> speragian: hai messo mano al bios?
<speragian> si ma mi compariva da subito
<speragian> poi ho messo mani al bios
<cristian_c> e cos'hai fatto?
<speragian> provato di tutto
<cristian_c> ?
<speragian> disattivare UEFI
<speragian> ma non e servito
<speragian> quando lanciavo il comando mount | grep efivars
<speragian> mi compariva efivars on
<cristian_c> speragian: a parte che se la tabella è msdos, non puoi creare un'altra partizione primaria, ne hai già quattro occuoate
<cristian_c> *occupate
<speragian> ah
<cristian_c> speragian: e probabilmente non hai disattivato uefi
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<speragian> gia visto
<speragian> ma non ci sono riuscito
<cristian_c> speragian: dmesg | grep "EFI v"
<speragian> lancio il comando_
<speragian> punto interrogativo
<cristian_c> manda pure il comando
<speragian> ok
<speragian> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLZ2YDg3AsB
<cristian_c> speragian: e quindi sei ufficialmente in modalità uefi
<speragian> ecco
<speragian> come ne esco?
<cristian_c> speragian: beh, anche se imposti la modalità legacy, continui ad avere il problema del limite delle quattro partizioni primarie
<cristian_c> speragian: che ti coatringerebbe ad eliminarne una
<cristian_c> speragian: devi per forza installare ubuntu sul primo disco?
<speragian> ma basta che non si cancelli windows
<speragian> e i dati
<speragian> nei vari HD
<cristian_c> speragian: ?
<speragian> in un HD ho windows
<speragian> negli altri tre dati
<speragian> scusa negli altri due
<cristian_c> speragian: e quindi?
<speragian> elimimando una partizione primaria elimini anche i dati?
<speragian> devi formattarlo?
<cristian_c> se elimini una partizione, scompare chiaramente anche il suo contenuto
<speragian> ah
<cristian_c> speragian: devi per forza installare ubuntu sul primo disco?
<speragian> no
<speragian> dove lo installerresti
<speragian> ?
<cristian_c> speragian: non sono io a decidere ;9
<cristian_c> *;)
<cristian_c> speragian: come hai fatto partire l'installazione?
<speragian> su DVD
<cristian_c> .....
<speragian> e poi ho provato a instradarlo sulla partizione che ho creato
<cristian_c> speragian: che partizione hai creato?
<cristian_c> e cosa intendi con 'ho provato a instradarlo'?
<speragian> compare una finestra con scritto altro
<speragian> e li scegli la partizione
<cristian_c> speragian: che partizione hai creato?
<speragian> ext
<speragian> extquattro
<cristian_c> non la vedo
<speragian> dev sdb
<cristian_c> ah, sul secondo disco
<cristian_c> speragian: disattivare pure uefi
<cristian_c> *disattiva
<speragian> o gia provato
<cristian_c> a quanto pare non l'hai fatto
<speragian> ho
<speragian> dal menu di boot
<cristian_c> a quanto pare non l'hai fatto
<speragian> disattivato
<speragian> ma a quanto pare non e servito
<cristian_c> speragian: consulta il manuale del tuo pc
<speragian> odddio
<speragian> chi ce l ha
<cristian_c> il bios non è univoco e dipende da come viene implementato dai singoli produttori di pc
<cristian_c> e schede madri
<cristian_c> speragian: non è un nostro problema
<cristian_c> lo trovi solitamente nel sito dell produttore del pc o della scheda madre
<speragian> non c e un modo per bypassare
<cristian_c> sì, disattivare uefi oppure rifare la tabella in gpt
<speragian> rifare la tabella significa formattare un hd?
<cristian_c> perdendo tutto il contenuto pre-esistente del disco (in questo caso il secondo)
<cristian_c> rifscendo la tabella, credo sia necessario creare la partizione efi
<cristian_c> come descritto neòla guida wiki a uefi
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> speragian: ma poi, scusa, come mai hai installato windows in modalità legacy su un pc uefi?
<cristian_c> qussta è veramente strana
<speragian> incosapevlmente
<cristian_c> allora ci sei riuscito almeno una volta....
<speragian> con windows ho lanciato setup
<speragian> fatto tutto lui
<cristian_c> speragian: eh, no
<cristian_c> uefi si imposta dal bios
<speragian> era gia impostato cosi di fabbrica
<speragian> allora
<cristian_c> si disattiva da lì, non dal sistema operativo
<speragian> setteprima c era window
<speragian> sette
<cristian_c> speragian: in mancanza di informazioni coerenti, ti si può dire solo quanto illustrato peima
<cristian_c> *prima
<speragian> quindi formatto un HD
<speragian> scusa
<cristian_c> speragian: hai solo due possibili strade per installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> quelle menzionate in precedenza
<cristian_c> speragian: se necessario, disattiva fastboot
<cristian_c> speragian: e disattiva 'avvio rapido' da windows 10
<cristian_c> in modo di spegnere completsmente il pc al posto di ibernarlo
<speragian> quindi copio il contenuto del HD in un altro HD
<speragian> poi lo formatto
<cristian_c> speragian: queste sono cose che dici tu
<cristian_c> qui è stato scritto altro
<speragian> capito male allora
<cristian_c> speragian: ma rileggi pure con calma
<cristian_c> !log | speragian e in caso di dubbi
<ubot-it> speragian e in caso di dubbi: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> volessi consultare nei giorni successivii
<cristian_c> e inoltre
<cristian_c> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> ecc....
<speragian> non ci riusciro mai
<speragian> grazie comunque
<cristian_c> speragian: di niente
<speragian> piu grande di me
<speragian> vado ti saluto
<cristian_c> speragian: buonanotte
<speragian> a te
<speragian> di dove sei
<cristian_c> ehhhh
<speragian> citta
<cristian_c> nibiru
<speragian> ehhh
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-06
<Matteo_N> Buongiorno! Ho questo problema: ieri il mio PC con ubuntu 16.04.2 installato aveva numerosi freezing che mi costringevano a riavviare. Al quinto riavvio mi compariva un messaggio di warning, ovvero che l'hd aveva 0k di spazio. Mi sembrava molto strano perchè fino a pochi minuti prima ne aveva 25GB. Ho pertanto liberato un po' di spazio, usando anch
<Matteo_N> e bleachbit. Tuttavia mi chiedo dove siano finiti oltre 22GB di memoria. Se infatti uso Gparted per verificare il disco risultano ancora liberi 17GB, ma da nautilus e dal monitor di sistema solo 3GB. Ho notato che da poco è stato installato il kernel 4.10, non so se questo può essere un motivo del problema. Grazie
<gigirock> !ciao | maura
<ubot-it> maura: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<bobbalob> Ciao maura!
<maura> Ciao fabio_cc, ecco il riultato dando il comando df -h
<maura> maura@maura-Amilo-Si-1520:~$ df -h
<maura> File system                   Dim. Usati Dispon. Uso% Montato su
<maura> udev                          477M     0    477M   0% /dev
<maura> tmpfs                         100M  6,2M     93M   7% /run
<bobbalob> qual è il tuo problema?
<Carlin0> il problema è : non usa pastebin
<giko> ciao a tutti
<giko> ho saputo ieri che unity cesserà di esister. Vorrei abituarmi al nuovo DE gnome
<giko> se installo la derivata ubuntu gnome è la stessa cosa oggi?
<Thegrado> cosa dovrei fare per parlare per un supporto tecnico?
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Thegrado> vorrei creare una live usb con ubuntu dentro
<Thegrado> ma unebootin e affini non funzionano
<Carlin0> rufus
<Thegrado> con quale versione di ubuntu?
<Carlin0> Thegrado, tu hai win ?
<Thegrado> si io ho windows 10
<Carlin0> con win scarichi rufus e poi carichi su usb qualsiasi versione di ubuntu
<Thegrado> provo al volo
<Thegrado> ma poi posso usare la chiavetta come spazio di archiviazione per ubuntu?
<Thegrado> Carlin0 le spunte Elenca dischi fissi usb e aggiungi correzioni per vecchi bios le deo abilitare??
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Carlin0> Thegrado, leggi la guida io non uso win da anni
<Thegrado> mi serve windows per il gaming
<Thegrado> Carlin0 mi potresti cortesemente lincare di nuovo la guida?
<Nekky88> Ciao
<Carlin0> !ciao | Nekky88
<ubot-it> Nekky88: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Nekky88> Posso chiedere un informazione?
<Nekky88> Ho installato da poco ubuntu...però non posso collegarmi a Wi-Fi e come se non leggesse la mia scheda Wi-Fi
<Nekky88> Cosa posso fare per risolvere il problema?
<Carlin0> Nekky88, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<Nekky88> Si
<Carlin0> Nekky88, apri un terminale e  scrivi i seguenti comandi
<Carlin0> Nekky88, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Nekky88, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Nekky88, l'ultimo comando genera un link, postalo qui
<Nekky88> Con il primo comando mi dice alla fine impossibile trovare il pacchetto pstebinit
<Carlin0> Nekky88, copia incolla i comandi così non sbagli a digitarli
<Carlin0> Nekky88, copia incolla i comandi così non sbagli a digitarli
<Nekky88> Ciao stavo parlando prima con un tuo collega ma si è interrotta la chat
<Nekky88> Il mio problema è che non mi posso collegare a internet tramite Wi-Fi
<Nekky88> È come se non leggesse la scheda del mio portatile
<Nekky88> il tuo collega mi aveva dato dei comandi da mettere nel terminale
<Carlin0> 16:53:22<Carlin0> Nekky88, apri un terminale e  scrivi i seguenti comandi
<Carlin0> 16:53:41<Carlin0> Nekky88, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> 16:53:58<Carlin0> Nekky88, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> 16:54:19<Carlin0> Nekky88, l'ultimo comando genera un link, postalo qui
<Carlin0> Nekky88, copia incolla i comandi così non sbagli a digitarli
<Nekky88> Sono dal cell e con il primo comando mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto pstebinit
<Carlin0> Nekky88, collega il pc via cavo ed entra qui
<Nekky88> Ok adesso provo
<nekky88> ciao ho un problema con ubuntu che non si collega a wifi e come se non leggesse la scheda del mio pc
<Carlin0> Nekky88, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<nekky88> si
<Carlin0> Nekky88, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Nekky88, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Nekky88, l'ultimo comando genera un link, postalo qui
<nekky88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24328091/
<Carlin0> !bcm | nekky88 leggi la guida la tua scheda è la BCM43227
<ubot-it> nekky88 leggi la guida la tua scheda è la BCM43227: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Torpedo_Smash> Buonasera
<tizzo82> buonasera a tutti ho appena istallato ubuntu volevo sapere come posso trovare le applicazioni istallate a parte poterle visualizzare sull ubuntu software e se c' era la possibilità di mettere il collegamento alla cartella applicazioni direttamente nel launcher grazieù
<cristian_c> tizzo82: nella dash,
<cristian_c> guarda nella dash
<tizzo82> che cos' è ??? scusate l ignoranza
<cristian_c> !unity
<ubot-it> Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> tizzo82: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/Glossario#Dash
<cristian_c> tizzo82: ma devi per forza scrivere tutti quei punti interrogativi? ;)
<tizzo82> mi è scappato sorry..
<tizzo82> non c' e modo invece di visualizzarlo nell ' elenco su File?
<cristian_c> tizzo82: che cosa intendi?
<tizzo82> quando si apre File a sx c' e un elenco di destinazioni come su OS per mac per intenderci(home, documenti, immagini etc), posso inserire li a sx anche un collegamento per avere le applicazioni o bisogna usare sempre il dash?
<cristian_c> scusa, ma che senso avrebbe?
<cristian_c> tizzo82: se hai installato ubuntu con unity, preferire un'altra modalità d'utilizzo suggerisce che non è il desktop adatto a te
<cristian_c> tizzo82: forse ti conviene virare su kde, mate o xfce
<tizzo82> e che trovo poco pratica la ricerca delle app, mi devo solo abituare naturalmente ma volevo capire se si poteva cambiare questa cosa
<cristian_c> tizzo82: dash -> digiti nome app -> apri l'app
<cristian_c> fstto
<cristian_c> *fatto
<tizzo82> si ma se non conosci il nome dell app e non sai che app hai gia istallate nel sistema
<gigirock> tizzo82, pensa che tra un po' non avrai + manco quello
<tizzo82> in che senso :)
<gigirock> tizzo82, se scrivi qualcosa attinente lui te la trova
<gigirock> tizzo82, scrivi excel
<cristian_c> tizzo82: non conosci il nome di un'app che hai installato?
<cristian_c> gigirock: ma excel non esiste *ufficialmente* su ubuntu
<tizzo82> ah figo piu che altro perche questo computer lo usa mia moglie e volevo capire come facilitargli la vita aahah
<gigirock> cristian_c, in unity non se scrivi excel ti propone qualcosa di simile.....
<cristian_c> beh, forse dipende dalla lens
<cristian_c> tizzo82: beh, unity non è adatto allo scopo
<gigirock> tizzo82, tua moglie rimmarra' estasiata da unity ,ma sara' un amore fugace e breve,.........
<cristian_c> 23:12] <cristian_c> tizzo82: se hai installato ubuntu con unity, preferire un'altra modalità d'utilizzo suggerisce che non è il desktop adatto a te
<cristian_c> [23:13] <cristian_c> tizzo82: forse ti conviene virare su kde, mate o xfce
<tizzo82> ok ci pensero grazie a tutti ah un ultima cosa ho cercato il  comando per riuscire a montare hd formattati in ex fat ma non funzionava sapete aiutarmi? grazie infinite
<gigirock> exfat devi caricare il fs
<gigirock> !exfat
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'exfat'
<cristian_c> tizbac: devi anche installare un pacchetto, ma come mai usi un fs exfat?
<fernando> buona sera. posso chiedere aiuto per installare la web cam labtec. ho provato a farlo senza disturbare, ma non mi riesce. grato per un aiuto.
<Carlin0> fernando, hai provato a collegarla ?
<gigirock> fernando, se ci dici su che pc con quale os etc etc
<fernando> per prima cosa GRAZIE. labtec su xubuntu che sostituisce xp.
<fernando> notebook tinkpad ibm
<Carlin0> fernando, la webcam è integrata ?
<fernando> no su porta usb.
<Carlin0> fernando, hai provato a collegarla ?
<fernando> ho dei problemi....ma si ho collegato
<gigirock> fernando, apri terminale e manda le ultime righe di dmesg
<Carlin0> fernando, hai provato a collegarla ? la webcam intendo
<fernando> si sto provando ilcomando
<fernando> questo risulta: - 816.542425] gspca_main: zc3xx-2.14.0 probing 046d:08a2
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fernando> biberon al piccolo. buona notte e grazie.
<gigirock> lol
<Carlin0> questo trollava
<cristian_c> ma va?
<cristian_c> e se non trollava non aveva comunque senso
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-07
<Nino> Ciao, c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi?
<Nino> cè qualcuno che puo aiutarmi?
<Nino> Perfavoreeee
<Nino> Non mi funziona l'audio ho seguito alcune guide ma non sono presenti i pacchetti di alsamier ecc nel mio softwer xubuntu
<Nino> Alsamixer*
<Nino> Va beh ho capito domani installo Windows e la chiudo qui con Linux... sembra abbastanza carino ma troppo complicato per me
<Rosssiiii> Salve
<Rosssiiii> C'è qualcuno in linea ?
<gigirock> !domanda | pirim
<ubot-it> pirim: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pirim> senza parole!
<giorgio95> Salve! Sapete dirmi perchè dopo che riapro il pc, avendolo lasciato in standby, lo ritrovo in questo modo? (sto mandando lo screenshot)
<giorgio95> http://imgur.com/a/Yev4q
<giorgio95> Ecco qua, guardate la schermata, e guardate la finestra, circondata da questa specie di scarabocchi...
<giorgio95> Come posso fare in modo che appena riapro il pc appena esce dallo standby non si ritrova con questo problema?
<giorgio95> Interessante l'utilità di questa chat... Senza offesa.
<giorgio95> Bye.
<Filippo> ho installato Ubuntu come da manuale, le opzioni nel bios sono Legacy o EFI non ho la possibilità di disattivare Secure Boot. Comunque se accendo il pc mi chiede se far partire Ubuntu o Win10 con Ubuntu nessun problema, ma quando faccio partire win10 ...gira gira ma non parte niente oppure alcune volte mi appare una schermato blu dove ho varie opzi
<Filippo> oni..hard disk -usb-ripristino e altre che non ricordo. Dovè che sbaglio? grazie mille in anticipo a tutti
<Carlin0> Filippo, la schermata blu di win è brutto segno
<Carlin0> è un corredo di win stesso
<gigirock> Devi mettere uefi Filippo
<gigirock> Win n parte in nessun altro modo
<gigirock> Filippo devi anche disattivare fastboot o similari
<Carlin0> potrebbe anche aver rovinato win installando ubuntu , magari un partizionamento sbagliato ...
<gigirock> Da ubuntu vedi il disco e la partizione win10 ? Filippo
<blackangel> ciao a tutti
<blackangel> scusate dove posso trovare  de temi per ubuntu gnome ?
<cristian_c> !chat | blackangel
<ubot-it> blackangel: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<blackangel> scusa non lo sapevo cristian_c
<cristian_c> no problema
<JumX> Ciao a tutti
<step290> eccomi cristian_c
<step290> quindi la scheda grafica che ho non va bene per lubuntu?
<cristian_c> step290: come ti ho scritto nel canale -chat, spesso i driver nouveau sulle gpu vecchie, presentano vari bug e glitch
<step290> scusami cristian_c mi si è spento il pc non sono riuscito a leggere il tu ultimo commento
<step290> porta pazienza
<cristian_c> ma quanti pc hai?
<step290> tanti tipo 6
<cristian_c> step290: e per forza sul pc con pentium m vuoi installare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> non è meglio se installi su uno degli altri 5?
<step290> si ma è di una mia amica che usa windows xp e ci vuole mezz'ora per aprire una pagina internet.... volevo formattarglielo e metterci un sistema operativo linux
<step290> sul mio pc ho già ubuntu ed è na bomba
<gigirock> amica ma veramente amica ?
<step290> si :D
<cristian_c> step290: ubuntu non è un ripiego
<step290> in che senso scusa? che vuol dire?
<cristian_c> step290: specie per chi non ha interesse e pazienza, non si presta al riciclo
<cristian_c> step290: considera le opzioni: a) reinstalla xp, oppure b) l'acquisto di un pc non preistorico
<cristian_c> come quello appena menzionato
<step290> ho capito
<step290> va bene grazie dei consigli
<cristian_c> step290: di niente
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-08
<heldom> hola
<Uzbeky> Ciao
<Uzbeky> Non riesco a installare OBS da terminale, quando faccio sudo apt-get install mi da questo risultato: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24339320/ ho già aggiunto il PPA...
<Uzbeky> c'è qualcuno?
<Uzbeky> ehi
<Uzbeky> hey
<Carlin0> ubot-it,
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> Uzbeky, non si da supporto a software proveniente fuori dei repo ufficiali
<ExPBoy> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<ExPBoy> poi se devo essere sincero ppa=si incasina tutto
<Andrea89> salve a tutti, è la prima volta che uso questa chat, quindi perdonate possibili errori. Scrivo perchè ho un problema con il blutooth del mio notebook. Sto' usando come O.S. Ubuntu Mate 16.10 (64bit), il notebook è un Asus X556u di nuova generazione
<giko> buongiorno
<giko> come si cambia installare e si cambia il DE?
<giko> posso installare gnome?
<Carlin0> giko, puoi installare gnome e poi al login scegli quale de usare
<giko> come lo installo?
<Carlin0> giko, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico
<giko> ma non dice come installarlo
<giko> devo scaricare l'intera distro?
<Carlin0> leggi bene che lo dice
<giko> ah ok
<giko> trovato
<giko> grazie
<Carlin0> giko sudo apt install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<greendragon> Salve, mi serve aiuto, c'è qualcuno disponibile?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<greendragon> @carlino0
<greendragon> Praticamente ogni volta che riapro il pc dallo standby lo ritrovo in questo modo:
<greendragon> http://imgur.com/a/alEge
<greendragon> A meno che non lo riavvio
<greendragon> Quale potrebbe essere il problema?
<Carlin0> greendragon, standby intendi sospensione , o solo il pc lasciato li acceso ?
<greendragon> il pc lasciato acceso con lo schermo chiuso sopra la tastiera (portatile)
<Carlin0> ah probabile che chiudendo lo schermo sospenda ... non saprei
<greendragon> Boh io sono ignorante in materia, uso il pc praticamente solo per studiare e per scrivere
<greendragon> Comunque succede anche se lascio lo schermo aperto e si disattiva automaticamente
<greendragon> Lo ritrovo sempre in questo stato
<Carlin0> greendragon, non so aiutarti nello specifico devi aspettare qualcuno che conosca questo problema
<greendragon> Va bene ti ringrazio comunque della disponibilità!
<frapox> c'è un modo di aumentare la velocità di scorrimento della rotellina del mouse?
<frapox> adesso sono su Gnome... è lenta come la morte
<Carlin0> un po di olio ?
<frapox> Carlin0, burro no?
<frapox> dai s'è capito cosa volevo dire :)
<Carlin0> sinceramente no
<frapox> se scorro le pagine con la rotellina lo spostamento è minimo, cioè devo muovere un casino la rotella per spostarmi nelle pagine agevolmente
<frapox> così è più chiaro?
<Carlin0> frapox, e se la fai scorrere diversamente tipo trascinandola è + veloce ?
<frapox> Carlin0, tipo trascinandola in che senso?
<Carlin0> frapox, sulla destra del browser ce una specie di barra
<frapox> si certo Carlin0 con la barra di scorrimento sono più veloce, però a me interessava l'impostazione della rotella
<frapox> che non trovo da nessuna parte
<frapox> immagino che sia un "bug" di Gnome
<Carlin0> era per capire frapox se poteva essere dovuto a lentezza del os o altro
<frapox> Carlin0, premetto che ora son su Debian, ma su ubuntu è =
<frapox> Debian Stretch con Gnome 3.22
<Mr_Pan> debian che?!?!?!
<frapox> Mr_Pan, Debian GNU/Linux 9.0 (stretch)
<Carlin0> debian stretch è la prossima stable ora in fase testing
<Mr_Pan> *mozione
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, ok non frequento molto ...
<finsternis> frapox: imwheel
<frapox> finsternis, uhm non lo conosco, ora lo cerco...
<finsternis> frapox: ti interessa in particolare nel browser?
<frapox> finsternis, no, anche fuori
<frapox> in ogni finestra, non solo dentro ff
<frapox> scusate devo uscire, a dopo!
<peppe124ub> qualcuno sa quando si apre la chat IRC per la release 17.04
<Carlin0> peppe124ub, /join #ubuntu-it+1
<peppe124ub> grazie Carlin0
<peppe124ub> io mi sono però spiegato male, intendevo ubuntu-party
<Carlin0> #ubuntu-it-party
<peppe124ub> perfetto, grazie ancora
<greendragon> Salve, da quando ho aggiornato a ubuntu 16.10 ecco cosa mi succede svegliando il pc dall'ibernazione o dalla sospensione
<greendragon> http://imgur.com/a/9OR8u
<greendragon> Come potrei risolvere?
<Manuz> buonasera
<Manuz> qualcuno mi puo' dire se io avvio una live di ubuntu,sulla live si puo' mettere teamviewer?
<finsternis> Manuz: sull'installazione locale come fai?
<Manuz> in che senso?
<finsternis> pensavo che lo avessi gia` fatto su un'installazione locale
<Manuz> il problema e' questo:
<Manuz> io vorrei installare a un mio amico ubuntu
<Manuz> lui fa' partire la live e poi gli faccio mettere teamviewer per entrare io e installarlo bene
<Manuz> il problema e' che secondo voi si installa teamviewer da cd live?
<finsternis> Manuz: secondo te si installa su un Ubuntu normale installata?
<Manuz> si
<finsternis> l'hai fatto quindi
<Manuz> quindi pure sul live
<finsternis> come hai fatto?
<finsternis> Manuz: come mai hai pensato che teamviewer fosse adatto a quello che volete fare?
<Manuz> perche' al momento e' la soluzione che mi viene in mente
<Manuz> poi non so se avete altre possbilita'
<finsternis> il fatto e` che tra l'altro sembra non esserci nemmeno nei repo teamviewer
<finsternis> per questo chiedevo come lo avessi installato
<finsternis> Manuz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoteConnectionUbuntuLiveCD
<finsternis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<finsternis> https://askubuntu.com/questions/225693/what-are-the-easy-ways-to-install-ubuntu-remotely   la terza risposta
<Filippo73> Salve, c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare pa una installazione?
<Filippo73> Ho installato Ubuntu avendo già win10 e ho fatto dual boot
<Filippo73> il problema adesso è che ubuntu funziona bene ma win10 non parte più
<finsternis> Filippo73: alla schermata di grub, cosa vedi, se la vedi?
<SPERAGIAN> Ciao cristian ci sei?
<Alessandra> salve c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Alessandra> non mi funziona più il wifi
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Alessandra
<ubot-it> Alessandra: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Alessandra> non riesco più a mettere su on il pulsante della scheda wifi
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Alessandra
<Alessandra> ogni volta che provo torna su off
<ubot-it> Alessandra: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Alessandra> !qualcuno come faccio a riattivare il wifi?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> Alessandra: versione di ubuntu, caratteristiche del pc
<cristian_c> Alessandra: .....
<Alessandra> ubuntu 16.4 pc DELL
<cristian_c> 'caratteristiche del pc'
<Alessandra> ovvero?
<cristian_c> Alessandra: hai una connessione attiva sul pc in questione?
<Alessandra> adesso mi sono connessa con il cavo
<Alessandra> perché il wifi non funziona più
<cristian_c> Alessandra: apri un terminale
<Alessandra> si
<cristian_c> Alessandra: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Alessandra> si
<cristian_c> Alessandra: poi, digita: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<cristian_c> incolla qui il link risultante dal secondo comando
<Alessandra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24343373/
<Alessandra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24343373/
<Alessandra> ho inviato il link giusto?
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> Alessandra: rfkill list | pastebinit
<Alessandra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24343414/
<cristian_c> Alessandra: sudo aot-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Alessandra: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> il secondo
<Alessandra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24343419/
<cristian_c> Alessandra: come sblocchi il wifi?
<cristian_c> tramite tastiera
<Alessandra> ho provato ma non succede nulla
<Alessandra> poi ho provato anche da reti a spostare la levetta da off a on ma torna su off
<cristian_c> ah, hai anche un lettore di impronte
<Alessandra> ???
<cristian_c> boh, la scheda lo rileva, comunqye
<cristian_c> *comunque
<cristian_c> Alessandra: quale combinazione usi per spegnere/accendere il wifi da tastiera?
<Alessandra> ed è utile per il wifi?
<Alessandra> alt f2
<cristian_c> Alessandra: stavo veriricando cosa fosse quel broadcom 5880 nel latitude e6410
<cristian_c> Alessandra: ne hai la certezza che sia alt+f2?
<Alessandra> @cristian_c scusami ma io onestamente capisco poco e niente di pc
<Alessandra> @cristian_c no no non sono sicura lo visto su internet prima che era quello il comando
<cristian_c> non è un comando
<Alessandra> allora non so
<Alessandra> come accendere il wifi da tastiera non lo so
<Alessandra> io andavo su impostazioni di sistema e poi rete e spostavo la levetta
<Alessandra> ma non ho mai dovuto farlo manualmente perché in realtà era sempre acceso
<Alessandra> poi da un momento all'altro si è spento
<cristian_c> non hai il manuale?
<Alessandra> intendi un pulsante manuale sul pc per accendere il wifi?
<cristian_c> Alessandra: no, il manuale del pc
<cristian_c> lì è sicuramente scritto come accenderlo
<Alessandra> no non ho il manuale
<Alessandra> è un pc ricondizionato
<cristian_c> Alessandra: no, decisamente non è alt+f2
<cristian_c> sembra il classico fn+f*
<Alessandra> si adesso il problema sarà capire quale f
<cristian_c> Alessandra: su su , guarda la prima fila
<Alessandra> gli ho provati tutti
<Alessandra> non succede niente
<cristian_c> Alessandra: cos'hai provato esattamente?
<Alessandra> tutte le combinazioni di fn+f*
<Alessandra> a partire da f1 e fino a f12
<cristian_c> Alessandra: magari solo fn+tasto wifi
<Alessandra> ma non c'è un tasto wifi *_*
<cristian_c> Alessandra: ....
<cristian_c> Alessandra: manda pure una foto della tua tastiera....
<Alessandra> ehm...come potrei fare?
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Alessandra> http://prnt.sc/eu46r2
<Alessandra> cristian_c la vedi?
<Alessandra> ma quindi mi stai dando questi suggerimenti perché dai comandi del terminale hai visto che sembra tutto ok? come se tutto ci fosse?
<Alessandra> cioè sembra tutto abilitato etc?
<cristian_c> sto guardando il manuale del dell
<cristian_c> ok, il wireless switch è su un lato, non sulla tastiera, come da manuale
<Alessandra> c'è un coso sul lato
<Alessandra> ma abilita il blutooth
<Alessandra> non il wifi
<cristian_c> per la precisione , accanto al masterizzatore
<cristian_c> Alessandra: no no è lo switch corretto
<Alessandra> ho provato
<Alessandra> ma non succede nulla
<cristian_c> Alessandra: rfkill list | pastebinit
<Alessandra> se non che compare l'icona del blutooth e si accende anche su tastiera
<Alessandra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24343775/
<cristian_c> premi lo switch nuovamente
<cristian_c> Alessandra: rfkill list | pastebinit
<Alessandra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24343788/
<cristian_c> ok, non toccare lo switch
<cristian_c> Alessandra: digita: sudo rfkill unblock all
<cristian_c> e poi: rfkill list | pastebinit
<Alessandra> cristian_c
<Alessandra> grazie è tutto risolto
<Alessandra> davvero grazie
<Alessandra> ma cosa era successo?
<cristian_c> Alessandra: vuoi sapere cos'era?
<Alessandra> si
<cristian_c> avevi due tipi di blocchi
<cristian_c> contemoraneamente
<Alessandra> ma si erano messi da soli?
<cristian_c> il primo è il blocco hardware, tramite tasto, che si sblocca/blocca tramite il tasto
<cristian_c> il secondo è un blocco software, che si sblocca tramite il comando che hai dato adesso
<cristian_c> Alessandra: non ho idea, magari nonn ci hai fatto caso
<cristian_c> *urtato*
<Alessandra> guarda io so solo che stavo guardando un film di Alberto Sordi
<Alessandra> e poi è successo tutto sto casino
<Alessandra> grazie davvero menomale che c'eri tu
<Alessandra> grazie ancora
<cristian_c> Alessandra: di niete
<cristian_c> *n8ente
<cristian_c> ocio al tasto
<Alessandra> si si mi sono anche salvata il comando che non si sa mai
<cristian_c> Alessandra: hai anche la cronologia del terminale, nel caso (tasti freccia su e giù)
<Alessandra> ah giusto posso salvare anche quella
<Alessandra> (Y)
<Alessandra> grazie
<Alessandra> ah no
<Alessandra> il terminale si è chiuso
<Alessandra> vabbè :(
<cristian_c> ti petmettojo di scorrere tutti i comandi dati
<cristian_c> non importa anche se lo apri, e premi freccia su
<cristian_c> scorri tutti i comandi dati in passato, è utile
<Alessandra> si è vero ho provato e me li dà
<cristian_c> Alessandra: buon film o buona notte
<Alessandra> grazie anche a te
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-09
<vincenzoml> ciao a tutti
<vincenzoml> su ubuntu 17.04 non trovo /etc/rc.local nè il corrispondente servizio
<vincenzoml> c'è un nuovo modo di eseguire comandi all'avvio e se si, quale?
<domenico> qualcuno sa dirmi se esiste una soluzione praticabile per utilizzare audiacity per registrare musica dalle casse del pc ? grazie
<Mr_Pan> domenico, in che senso dalle casse del pc  ?
<cristian_c> domenico: perché in loopback?
<domenico> nel senso che in vista audacity "cattura" l'uscita della scheda audio verso le casse. qui non ottengo nulla pur provando in ASA diversi accoppiamenti tra riproduttore e registratore ....
<cristian_c> domenico: perché in genere non ha senso riprodurre l'audio dal pc alle casse e rimandarlo al micronfono in registrazione
<cristian_c> visto che si può benissimo mandarlo direttamente in registrazione
<domenico> infatti non riesco a settare qualcosa di differente dal microfono
<cristian_c> ma non è quello iltuo obiettivo?
<domenico> o meglio: come si registra direttamente ?
<cristian_c> domenico: magari spiega prima cosa devi esattamente fare
<domenico> scrivere su MP3 musica riprodotta da scheda audio
 * cristian_c continua a non capire il senso di riprodurre e registrare successivamente dall'uscita all'ingresso
<cristian_c> = loopback
<cristian_c> domenico: ma vuoi riprodurre o soltanto registrare?
<domenico> su vista funziona così: selezioni un video su youtube. Lo ascolti e al tempo stesso lo registri per salvarlo su MP3 ed averlo sempre disponibile o esportabile su chiavetta o quello che vuoi. Qui non riesco a registrare
<cristian_c> domenico: qui non siamo su windows ;)
<domenico> ... è per questo che chiedo aiuto ..
<cristian_c> domenico: ripeto, non ha senso il metodo scelto
<cristian_c> perchè mandarlo sulle casse?
<domenico> come produco un MP3 di "Sofia" di Solero ?
<cristian_c> domenico: tra l'altro la registrazione di video da youtube infrange la licenza youtube
<cristian_c> che ne autorizza soltanto la risoluzione
<cristian_c> *la visualizzazione
<cristian_c> e non il download
<domenico> audiacity non scarica nulla: esegue solo una "cattura" potenzialmente "inquinata" dagli effetti applicati all'ambiente di riproduzione.
<domenico> se applichi il riverbero la registrazione lo riporta: non è l'originale, ok !?!
<cristian_c> non è comunque autorizzata la cattura di un video o parte di esso (= sudio) da youtube
<cristian_c> secondo la licenza si youtube, che sicuramente avrai letto
<domenico> bene ! Audiacity contiene un grave bug legale !
<cristian_c> domenico: audacity non contiene nulla di legale
<domenico> si può registrare una canzzonetta su ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> domenico: ma secondo te, vietano gli scooter se qualcuno ci va a fare le rapine?
<cristian_c> domenico: certo che si può registrare
<cristian_c> *nulla di illegale
<domenico> ok ! grazie per la disponibilità ma ora devo andare. riproverò un'altra volta con maggior tempo a disposizione. Grazie
<cristian_c> domenico: non qui
<cristian_c> per la stessa richiesta, come spiegato prims
<Edo89> salve, ho un problema: ho appena installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu sul mio pc tramite usb, l'installazione è andata a buon fine apparentemente. ho riavviato a fine installazione, come richiede il sistema, ma ubuntu non parte. ho una schermata completamente nera. l'ho lasciato cosi per diversi minuti ma non avanza. qualcuno sa aiutarmi? Grazie
<cristian_c> Edo89: in live riesci a utilizzarlo?
<Edo89> intendi la versione di prova?
<cristian_c> Edo89: 16.10? Inoltre, cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<cristian_c> Edo89: sì
<Edo89> credo sia la 16.10, si. il mio pc è un toshiba satellite L750D, a cui ho fatto sostiuire l'hard disk tempo fa, con un SSD
<cristian_c> credi?
<Edo89> aspetta controllo, l'ho scaricata senza guardare onestamente
<cristian_c> ecco, male
<Edo89> si è la 16.10
<cristian_c> Edo89: puoi mandare la sessione di prova e collegarti in chat da essa?
<Edo89> ok
<Edo89> allarme rientrato: sono andato ora sul pc che avevo lasciato con la schermata nera da 20min, è partito!
<cristian_c> Edo89: hai installato in modalità uefi o legacy?
<Edo89> grazie comunque e scusa per il disturbo
<cristian_c> nessun problema
<Edo89> buona giornata
<cristian_c> anche a te
<matadores> buon pomeriggi
<matadores> pomeriggio*
<matadores> ho aggiornato da ubuntu 14.04 a ubuntu 16.04 mi ha dato problemi al riavvio sono entrato in modalita' provisoria riuscendo ad aggiornare un minimo ed entrare finalmente ad interfaccia grafica
<matadores> ho solo fatto apt-get update e apt-get upgrade
<matadores> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOxwGEQkYu3
<cristian_c> matadores: ?
<matadores> si cristian_c?
<fiscer234> ciao a tutti
<fiscer234> conoscete un artelnativa a winscp per linux?
<cristian_c> matadores: perché sei loggato come root?
<cristian_c> !scp
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'scp'
<matadores> mi sono loggato per non dare sempre sudo
<cristian_c> !ssh
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<cristian_c> matadores: bella cazzata
<cristian_c> matadores: cosa fai che ti richiede sempre privilegi di amministrazione?
<matadores> cose normali
<matadores> aggiornare
<cristian_c> e allora non digiti sempre sudo
<cristian_c> matadores: aggiorni ogni 5 minuti
<cristian_c> ?
<matadores> no no
<cristian_c> matadores: e sopratutto, non ricevi gli aggiornamenti automatici?
<matadores> ho fatto solo per aggiornare  alla versione successiva
<cristian_c> fiscer234: ma come client?
<matadores> gli aggiornamenti automatici gli ho ircevuti ed installati
<cristian_c> 'per non dare sempre sudo' <- l'hai scritto tu
<matadores> ho detto fammi aggiornare alla versione successiva sempre lts
<matadores> si si ho scritto io
<cristian_c> #eallora
<matadores> si ma ho solo aggiornato da ubuntu 14.04 lts alla 16.04 lts senza fare nulla di assurdo
<cristian_c> 'per non dare sempre sudo' <- l'hai scritto tu
<matadores> ho letto la wuki di ubuntu come fare  e i piccoli accorgimenti da fare
<matadores> non ho fatto di testa mia andando a cercare altro altrove
<cristian_c> matadores: non credo tu sia in linea con una buona gestione dell'os
<cristian_c> beh, loggarsi come di root è una delle cose che non andrebbe fatta
<cristian_c> -di
<matadores> tradotto aver installatto skype programma video per editing  compreso vlc installato due giochi tramite wine  che ho da oltre 5 anni  e aver aggiornato ubuntu quando me lo richiede e fa tutto dasolo  e avere filezilla e collegamrmi tramite ssh alla vps
<matadores> non ho fatto niente di chissa che
<cristian_c> trsnne loggarti come root
<cristian_c> s/s/a
<matadores> scusa perche' non dovrei loggarmi come root?
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, lascia perdere ...
<matadores> tramite termina?
<cristian_c> matadores: oltre ad essere estremanente rischioso, c'è una grossa possibilità di cambiare permessi e non poter accedere a file in lettura, scrittura ed esecuzione
<cristian_c> ancora non ho capito il senso di fare una cosa del genere, tra l'altro
<matadores> ok ho capito
<matadores> mi potete aiutare a vedere quale e' il problema?
<cristian_c> già ne hai no
<cristian_c> fossi n te, mi riloggherei come utente
<cristian_c> *uno
<matadores> cristian_c ma alla fine anche loggandomi da user non cambia il tutto
<cristian_c> beh, slmeno limiti i danni
<cristian_c> *almeno
<matadores> capisco
<matadores> pero' alla fine se non sono un genio della lampada e non ho capito che problema ho
<matadores> mi potete aiutare o devo prendere solo rimproveri e critiche?
<Carlin0> matadores, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<cristian_c> matadores: ti è stato dato un consiglio
<cristian_c> e non si da supporto a sistemi volutamente messi a repentaglio
<matadores> non mi fa installare
<matadores> cristian_c
<matadores> ti potrei dare ragione se avessi voluto mettere a repentaglio il sistema ma cosi non e'
<matadores> io ho seguito il wiki per fare passaggio alla distribbuzione successiva sempre lts
<Carlin0> matadores, ce la fai a dare quel comando ?
<matadores> quando stava aggiornando si era bloccato il desktop e io stavo su una chat ho atteso senza toccare nulla di nulla
<matadores> ovvio che riavviando e non andava sono entrato in modalita' provvisoria e ho provato a fare la cosa piu' banale cioe' aggiornare
<matadores> con  apt-get update e apt-get upgrade e poi ho riavviato e sono entrato nell' interfaccia grafica
<Carlin0> ma che parli a  fare matadores ???
<Carlin0> ti è stato chiesto di dare un comando
<matadores> ho fatto sudo apt install pastebinit e non va ho dato sudo apt-get install pastebinit e non va
<Carlin0> e allora matadores dai  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0>  e metti in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> matadores: non esiste la modalità provvisoria in ubuntu
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24347970/
<matadores> ho capito cristian_c  all' avvio ho selezionato la seconda voce di ubuntu e da li tramite terminale
<Carlin0> matadores, con tutti quei ppa manco dovresti venire qui
<matadores> ppa?
<Carlin0> e manco dovresti chiederti perchè si è imputtanato l'OS
<Carlin0> poi caro matadores se vuoi che i comandi funzionino devi scriverli giusti
<Carlin0> matadores@matadores-ThinkPad-T410:~$ sudo apt instal pastebinit
<Carlin0> matadores@matadores-ThinkPad-T410:~$ sudo apt-get install psatebinit
<cristian_c> matadores: ma da quanti anni frequenti questa risorsa?
<matadores> mi ha detto di fare apt-get  -f install
<matadores> e ho fatto si
<matadores> io cristian_c?
<cristian_c> matadores: avanzamenti di versione possono comportare seri problemi, specialmente se si utilizzano repository esterni
<matadores> da  due anni  penso
<cristian_c> e il root è la ciliegina sulla torta
<matadores> ma ho provato a vedere /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ prima  con nano e non me lo fa aprire solo sourcelist mi fa vedere con nano
<matadores> avanzamento non lo avevo fatto con root ho fatto dopo quando si era avviato e schermo era nero ed ho riavviato e  rimaneva fermo nel caricamento  poi sono entrato con il terminale
<matadores> e mi sono fatto root e poi rientrando con interfaccia grafica non andava con sudo ho detto proviamo con root
<matadores> ripeto sempre da ignorante ho fatto
<cristian_c> matadores: te l'ho detto che avrai problemi di permessi, continuando così
<cristian_c> matadores: forse è il caso di lasciar perdere linux, lo dico senza ironia
<matadores> hmm
<cristian_c> matadores: installa da zero la 16.04, si vede lontano un miglio che hai fatto un casotto con i repo
<matadores> ok se pero' non e' cosi mi offri una cena
<matadores> hehhe
<cristian_c> matadores: se instali da zero, non dovresti avere questi problemi
<cristian_c> provala prima in live
<matadores> 16.10 mi crashava
<cristian_c> chiaro, se dopo aver installato continui a prendere a martellate kubuntu, vuol dire che te le vai a cercare
<cristian_c> matadores: infine , una domanda: 16.04 su vps?
<matadores> 14.05  mi stava crashando e  dovevo riavviare
<matadores> ho detto aggiorniamo
<matadores> no su pc
<cristian_c> matadores: e non le testi prima in live, le distro?
<matadores> cristian_c in live sembra a me ma tutte le ubuntu funzionano
<matadores> sbaglio?
<cristian_c> forse perch
<cristian_c> forse perché non hai la possibilità di raderle al suolo. in quella modalità
<cristian_c> matadores: e non hai detto neanche su quale tipo di hardware
<matadores> per me live serve solo per mostrare come funziona il sistema operativo i problemi sempre sorgeranno post installazione
<cristian_c> chissà perché....
<matadores> ThinkPad-T410 devo dire ?
<cristian_c> cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24348079/
<matadores> cosa devo fare qui? io prima avevo scelto la prima
<meuerro> salve, sto usando Xchat-gnome 0.3.0 e mi sento un cretino perché non riesco a trovare la funzione editing dei server irc nei menu a tendina
<Carlin0> meuerro, su che ubuntu ?
<meuerro> l'ultima LTS, direi
<meuerro> (4.4.0-66-generic)
<Carlin0> meuerro, visto e considerato che cmq xchat è stato anche tolto dai repo ti condiglio di passare a hexchat che è un fork + evoluto
<meuerro> sì, 16.04
<cristian_c> xchat-gnome è sconsigliato da sempre
<meuerro> uhm, l'ho provato ma mi sembrava un ulteriore passo indietro
<cristian_c> ?
<meuerro> che xchat-gnome faccia pena concordo, ma fino a poco tempo fa ero ancora sulla 2014 o 2012, e quindi avevo l'xchat vero
<cristian_c> che infatti è sostituito da hexchat
<Carlin0> xchat non c'è + nei repo
<Carlin0> hexchat è +avanti
<meuerro> fino a poco tempo fa ero ancora sulla 2014 o 2012, e quindi avevo l'xchat vero, ora ho il succedaneo xchat-gnome su 2016.04
<Carlin0> xchat gnome è ancora nei repo e non capisco il perchè
<meuerro> mò mi sloggo, provo a rientrare qui dentro con hexchat, e vediamo se riesco a venirne a capo :)
<cristian_c> tra l'altro lo sviluppo di xchat era fermo da anni, hexchat ne ha raccolto l'eredita proseguendo lo sviluppo attivamente
<cristian_c> *à
<meuerro> rieccomi
<Carlin0> spiega cosa devi fare meuerro
<cristian_c> uhm, la lidta reti non ha il pulsante modifica?
<cristian_c> *lista
<Carlin0> massì che lo ha
<Carlin0> dal 1° menù a sinistra Hexchat → elenco reti → modifica
<meuerro> mi sto orientando pian piano
<meuerro> la lista reti sembra essere a posto, tranne per autistici che sembra offline
<meuerro> e la cosa mi stranisce
<Carlin0> meuerro, quello è un vpn mi pare
<Carlin0> !chat | meuerro
<ubot-it> meuerro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<meuerro> boh, è un server più che un vpn direi, ma credo sia colpa mia che non avrò importato correttamente il certificato
<meuerro> in effetti una volta aggiustato il font hexchat sembra essere all'altezza
<cristian_c> comunque la modifica delle reti è da sempre, anche su chat, fatta trasmite la finestra lista reti -> modifica
<cristian_c> *anche su xchat
<meuerro> eh, lo so, ma che tu ci creda o meno, in xchat-gnome-0.3.0 la lista reti NON salta fuori
<meuerro> l'ho cercata in tutti i menu a tendina
<cristian_c> meuerro: e allora non ci sono problemi con hexchat
<meuerro> saltava fuori solo come lista di connettibili, ma senza un pulsante "modifica/aggiungi"
<cristian_c> (che non ho capito perché non hai installato sin da subito)
<meuerro> no no, l'ho installato appena mi sono accorto che il pacchetto xchat non corrispondeva più al programma che avevo in mente
<meuerro> ho gugolato e visto consigliato ovunque hexchat
<cristian_c> hai installato xchat-gnome, non hez
<cristian_c> hai installato xchat-gnome, non hexchat
<cristian_c> hexchat l'hai installato soltanto poco fa
<meuerro> solo che, forse per colpa della velocità dei canali, risultava straniante
<meuerro> cristian_c, hexchat l'ho installato settimane fa, 2 giorni dopo xchat-gnome. a meno che tu non abbia una miglior confidenza con l'apt-get che c'è qui sopra :p
<cristian_c> meuerro: allora sta montando un pe
<cristian_c> meuerro: allora sta montando un problema sul nulla
<cristian_c> visto che hexchat permette di fare le stesse cose che faceva xchat
<Carlin0> permette di fare + cose ad esempio su freenode supporta sasl che xcghat ancora non supportava
<Carlin0> è + evoluto insomma
<meuerro> non era un problema sul nulla, ma sono contento di aver risolto; grazie dell'appoggio morale
<meuerro> domanda generica su 16.04, che credo si possa far risalire al "da quando c'è unity"; dal punto di vista dell'aspetto, le possibilità di modifica (penso a stile icone e combinazioni cromatiche) sembrano essere più ridotte, rispetto a gnome. è per caso colpa mia che non ho installato qualche pacchetto che dà invece una maggior flessibilità?
<rea> buona sera ragazzi!
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-02
<gigirock> hi
<davide> ciao; Ho un problema con gestore aggiornamenti ubuntu 11.04
<davide> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<LRWX> ciao a tutti ^_^
<LRWX> ciao a tutti XD
<RobyLery> Ho provato ad installare ownClowd prima installando il client che è presente sul repository poi non ho trovato il mio Server ed ho chiesto aiuto sulla chat di ownClowd ma devo aver fatto un pò di casino, allora ho provato con l'aiuto di Ubuntu Chiedi e mi hanno dato una soluzione per installare il server di ownClowd ma gli out non sono gfiusti e ve
<RobyLery> ngono fuori errori. Cosa devo fare? devo reinstallare Ubuntu?
<Carlin0> RobyLery, mi spiace ma non diamo supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali qui
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<johack> salve a tutti!!!
<johack> come posso risolvere?? https://pastebin.com/tB1Shhg3
<Carlin0> johack, qual'è il problema ?
<johack> https://pastebin.com/tB1Shhg3
<Carlin0> johack, se hai voglia di spiegare bene , perchè la pagina non si apre
<johack> quando so sudo apt upgrade scarica gli aggiornamenti ma nn li installa dice che cè un errore
<Carlin0> !vedisources | johack
<ubot-it> johack: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<Carlin0> torna quando hai voglia di collaborare johack , buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-03
<thenobs> Buongiorno a tutti; ho un problema sull'installazione di Ubuntu...a dir la verità sto aggiornando Ubuntu 14.02 al nuovo Ubuntu 17. Il 14 non partiva più per deiproblemi al disco rigido; ho clonato e sostituito il disco ed ho accettato di aggiornare il vecchio sistema operativo invece di formattare. Morale della favola: sono ben 2 giorni che sta and
<thenobs> ando avanti nell'installazione a velocità bassissima...cosa mi consigliate di fare?
<Mr_Pan> thenobs, hai aggiornato direttamente d a14.02 a 17 ??!! come e´possibile?!
<Mr_Pan> dovevi compiere tutti gli aggiornamenti intermedi ...
<Mr_Pan> non avrai mica aggiornato a mano i repository alla versione 17.x ?!
<thenobs> lo chiedeva in fase di installazione...mi sembrava meglio che formattare tutto
<thenobs> in ogni caso non mi sembra normale che ci metta così tanto...o no?
<ryuujin> thenobs: da 14 a 17... era meglio reinstallare ubuntu conservando la home
<thenobs> ryuujin: mi sa anche a me...che mi consigli di fare, di bloccare tutto?...preferirei di no
<ryuujin> la tua home e' su una partizione separata?
<ryuujin> thenobs: ah, tu hai il disco con la home originale?
<ryuujin> io reinstallerei la versione che preferisci sul nuovo disco. Poi attaccherei il vecchio per recuperare i documenti sulla home
<ryuujin> fa sempre due copie di backup almeno...
<ryuujin> ma il pc e' abbastanza recente per la 17?
<ryuujin> quali sono le caratteristiche hardware?
<thenobs> si si, lo supporta, ho anche 4 GB di RAM ed il nuovo disco è un Samsum SSD, dovrebbe andare come un razzo
<thenobs> *Samsung
<gigirock> thenobs, se hai selezionato 'aggiornamenti' deve scaricare il mondo dai repos
<gigirock> io poi tutta sta velocita' degli ssd non l'ho ancora vista, anche perche' alla fine sempre un canale sata scarso e'
<gigirock> poi ho visto anche dei pc con bus usb 'interno' dove e' collegato ssf
<gigirock> poi ho visto anche dei pc con bus usb 'interno' dove e' collegato *ssd
<arkanos> salve
<Mr_Pan> ciao arkanos
<arkanos> non mi si avvia più ubuntu software sapete se si può fare qualcosa?
<Mr_Pan> arkanos, che errori ti da  ?  e comunque ti suggerisco di installare ed utilizzare synaptic come gestore pacchette 100 volte meglio di sw center
<arkanos> nessun avviso
<arkanos> ma non avvia ne dash e da terminale
<arkanos> dovevo reinstallare firefox
<arkanos> faccio da synaptic
<Carlin0> arkanos, che ubuntu usi ?
<Guest76856> Buongiorno, ho installato ubuntu sul mio notebook asus x550ld dotato di gpu nvidia 840, durante la riproduzione video ho dei problemi, non sono fluidi e si vedono delle linee orizzontali
<Carlin0> Guest76856, hai installato i driver proprietari ?
<Guest76856> si ubuntu mi idicava i driver 340, poi ho provato con nvidia 390
<Carlin0> che ubuntu usi ?
<Guest76856> però non so se sono attivi i driver che ho installato, nelle impostazioni è selezionato quello nouveau, nessuna traccia di nvidia 390 ma solo di 340. ultima versione di ubutnu
<gigirock> Guest76856, metti 'driver aggiuntivi'
<Guest76856> esatto in driver aggiuntivi dopo aver installato nvidia 390, mi escono quelli di nouveau e nvidia 340
<Carlin0> Guest76856,  che ubuntu usi ?
<Guest76856> 17.10
<Carlin0> Guest76856, sulla 17.10 perchè i driver nvidia abbiano effetto devi disabilitare wayland
<gigirock> Guest76856, hai installato ubuntu e non xubuntu o lubuntu ?
<Guest76856> come posso disabilitarlo?
<Guest76856> ubuntu 17.10
<Carlin0> Guest76856, segui queste semplici istruzioni https://pastebin.com/raw/sLBHR6Nh
<arkanos> Carlin0 l'ultima lts
<gigirock> arkanos, dai il sw center e' per gli sfaticati, fai sudo apt update
<gigirock> poi arkanos sudo apt upgrade
<gigirock> poi sudo apt install --reinstall firefox
<Guest76856> ok ho rimosso il # e salvato
<Guest76856> quindi riavviando, si caricano i driver nvidia?
<gigirock> si Guest76856 fai un bel reboot e vediamo
<Guest76856> ok grazie :)
<arkanos> ho fatto ma no ho un errore
<arkanos> forse  quello
<gigirock> arkanos, quale ?
<Carlin0> eh cmq software center non ha mai funzionato bene
<arkanos> me ne son accorto
<arkanos> !paste
<gigirock> Carlin0, ai 'tempi' della 16 funzionava ma alla dipartita di Canonical tutto e' finito
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<arkanos> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xyThwtnNMZ/
<Carlin0> !vedisources | arkanos
<ubot-it> arkanos: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<mikel> ho riavviato il pc per i driver della scheda nvidia ma indica ancora in uso quello di nouveau e posso sceglier esolo nvidia 340 e non 390 nonostante l'abbia installato.
<arkanos> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9M2jtwqTp3/
<gigirock> mikel, ma 390 non e' selezionato ?
<mikel> non esiste proprio
<gigirock> ok allora installa 340.... mikel
<Carlin0> arkanos, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<mikel> ma ho problemi anche con quelli, durante la riproduzione video se le immagini sono veloci si vedono delle righe, non è proprio fluido
<Carlin0> mikel, che cpu ha il pc ? quanta ram ?
<gigirock> mikel, installali adesso che hai tolto il wayland
<arkanos> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bHG5dmjtRx/
<mikel> intel i7 4510U, gpu nvidia 820 m, 8gb di ram
<gigirock> esagerato
<Carlin0> arkanos, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/     risponde qualcosa ?
<arkanos> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bHG5dmjtRx/
<arkanos> no
<arkanos> con ultimo nulla
<Carlin0> arkanos, allora posta cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<arkanos> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<arkanos> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zvpCmqXbqt/
<Carlin0> arkanos, da ancora problemi il soft center ?
<arkanos> si
<arkanos> non si avvia
<Carlin0> ma quell'errore che hai postato prima ?
<arkanos> spe che provo a riavviare
<Carlin0> no arkanos
<arkanos> ok
<Carlin0> arkanos, questo errore https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xyThwtnNMZ/ da dove esce ?
<arkanos> quando mi hai scritto di dare sudo apt-get update
<Carlin0> ecco riprova arkanos
<arkanos> ora non è uscito
<Carlin0> ok quindi almeno un errore l'abbiamo eliminato
<arkanos> il software center non si avvia
<arkanos> ma non mi esce manco il processo nel monitor di sistema
<arkanos> da terminale ho dato ubuntu-software
<arkanos> e nulla
<arkanos> cmq vado a mangiare un attimo
<arkanos> a dopo
<arkanos> grazie per ora
<nikartik> Salve ragazzi qualcuno potrebbe  darmi una mano?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | nikartik
<ubot-it> nikartik: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nikartik> toh, grazie hai ragione
<nikartik> Salve ragazzi, ho appena scaricato Lubuntu per velocizzare un po il mio vecchio portatile, premetto che [ la prima volta che uso linux, ho impostato la connessione e funziona tranquillamente,sono qui infatti, ma non mi permette di scaricare software  con un errore che allego
<gigirock> e allega
<nikartik> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8BDrR2MncZ
<gigirock> nikartik, ma tu hai installato la versione lts ?
<nikartik> si
<gigirock> eh allora manda il risultato del comando lsb_release -a
<Carlin0> la 16.04 ?
<nikartik> Si Carlin0
<Carlin0> nikartik, firefox è alla versione 59 la 58 non è più nei repo
<gigirock> Carlin0, mi sa che lui e alla 16.04.01
<nikartik> ho preso la versione dal sito di ubuntu
<Carlin0> nikartik, aggiorna il sistema coi comandi sudo apt update && sudo apt -y upgrade
<gigirock> nikartik, pero' volevo sapere se hai installato la versione 32 bit o no
<nikartik> ah si 32 bit
<gigirock> ecco
<gigirock> nikartik, la versione a 654 bit ha futuro nella versione 32 bit molti pacchetti cominciano a scarseggiare
<gigirock> nikartik, la versione a *64 bit ha futuro nella versione 32 bit molti pacchetti cominciano a scarseggiare
<Carlin0> gigirock, per il momento ci sono gli stessi pacchetti nei repo
<nikartik> purtroppo il pc [ vecchiotto
<Carlin0> non diciamo sciocchezze
<nikartik> sta tastiera inglese
<gigirock> nikartik, stai eseguendo i comandi che ti ha mandato Carlin0 ?
<nikartik> Carlin0 ho fatto il comando ma non succede nulla
<nikartik> lo devo eseguire con run giusto?
<Carlin0> nikartik, lo devi scrivere nel terminale
<gigirock> nikartik, ctrl alt t
<nikartik> ah ok ora [ partito
<Carlin0> nikartik, quando finisce fai il bel riavvio
<Carlin0> a dopo
<nikartik> ok, grazie
<nikartik> ah, in questo momento sto usando linux dalla chiavetta, non cambia nulla giusto?
<gigirock> nikartik, quindi non hai ancora installato ?
<nikartik> no, non ancora prima di fare una cosa irreversibile volevo un po abituarmi
<nikartik> riavvio, grazie mille intanto
<davide> ciao
<LRWX> ciao a tutti *_*
<ryuujin> !ciao | LRWX
<ubot-it> LRWX: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pier30> Buongiorno a tutti! So che esiste un comando da terminale per risolvere il problema del tastierino num non funzionante, ma no riesco a trovarlo. Qualcuno me lo ricorda? Grazie!
<pier30> Ubuntu
<pier30> 16.04
<pier30> Buongiorno a tutti! So che esiste un comando da terminale per risolvere il problema del tastierino num non funzionante, ma no riesco a trovarlo. Ubuntu 16.04. Qualcuno me lo ricorda? Grazie!
<Carlin0> pier30, sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<pier30> Grazie, provo
<Tompla> Buonasera a tutti! Volevo installare Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS in dual boot con win 10 sul mio Dell inspiron 5368 e stavo leggendo le guide del sito di ubuntu
<Tompla> E nel thread dedicato a UEFI c'è questo disclaimer: "La versione 14.04 di Ubuntu non è in grado di offrire la modalità di installazione automatica con Windows in modalità UEFI. L'unica via percorribile per l'installazione dual boot con Windows è rappresentata dal partizionamento manuale."
<Tompla> Volevo chiedere se il partizionamento manuale è necessario SOLO per la versione 14.04 oppure se vale anche con le versioni successive. Grazie mille :)
<Carlin0> vale solo per la 14.04 Tompla
<Tompla> Grazie mille Carlin0
<LRWX> ciao a tutti *_*
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-04
<jk^> buongiorno a tutti
<jk^> ho letto tutte le guide in merito, non riesco ad installare la stampante multifunzione EPSON Stylys SX130, andando in stampanti me la riconosce, provo ad installarla ma si blocca sempre il procedimento quando la barra di progresso è arrivata quasi fino alla fine
<N3mo> Buonasera Ho necessità di installare Kubuntu a breve su un nuovo pc
<N3mo> e non posso aspettare la prossima LTS, quale è la strada migliore per poi poter fare avanzamento senza grossi probemi?
<Mr_Pan> jk^, di nuovo  ?  ma non avevamo risolto ?  ?
<Mr_Pan> N3mo, installare la 16.04 lts e poi fare update a 18.04 lts
<Mr_Pan> N3mo, gli aggiornamenti lts >> lts sono diretti
<N3mo> Mr_Pan: Grazie mille!
<N3mo> Controidicazioni c'è ne sono ?
<Mr_Pan> no
<N3mo> Grande!
<N3mo> Grazie mille
<jk^> no, Mr_Pan
<vale> salve  mi appare un messaggio ogni voltavhe accendo il pc... il supporto di ubuntu non è più rilasciato. aggiornare ubuntu linux
<vale> ma comefaccio a  capire quale versione possiedo e di conseguenzab come faccio ad aggiornare senza perdere dati, foto video etc
<vale> grazie
<enzotib> vale: apri un terminale a scrivi: lsb_reòease -a
<enzotib> scusa: lsb_release -a
<vale> garzie mi appare ubuntu10.04.4 LTS
<vale> credo si unaversione molto vechia....
<enzotib> e beh, è del 2010!
<vale> come faccio per aggiornarla? si può fare?
<enzotib> vale: è talmente vecchia che dovresti fare tre aggiornamenti per arrivare alla 16.04
<enzotib> e comunque sarebbe vecchia, perché tra poco esce la 18.04
<enzotib> vale: ti consiglio di salvarti eventuali dati e installare da capo
<vale> ok grazie per l'aiuto. molto gentile
<enzotib> prego
<lorenzo198765> buongiorno vi scrivo perchè  il mio sistema ubuntu 17.10 è sempre più lento pur eseguendo tutti gli aggiornamenti e avendo un pc abbastanza prestazionale: sapreste dirmi perchè sucede? eventualmente posso fare un downgrade a 16.04 o 15 senza perdere i dati?
<Carlin0> lorenzo198765, che cpu ha il pc ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<lorenzo198765> intel i7 6500 hq, 8GB di ram e scheda video geforce 960M
<Carlin0> lorenzo198765, per reinstallare la 16.04 devi prima salvare i dati facendo backup su supporto esterno o simili
<lorenzo198765> ok ho capito
<lorenzo198765> grazie mille intanto
<paul1164> ciao
<paul1164> ce qualcuno
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | paul1164
<ubot-it> paul1164: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<paul1164> qualcuno sa aiutarmi
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | paul1164
<ubot-it> paul1164: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<paul1164> ho scaricato LUBUNTO ISO E L'HO MASTERIZZATO MA NN MI PARTE
<paul1164> STO UTILIZZANDO UN VECCHIO ACER ASPIRE ONE
<Carlin0> come l'hai masterizzato paul1164 ?
<Carlin0> !caps | paul1164
<ubot-it> paul1164: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<paul1164> L HO MASTERIZZATO CON IL TOAST TITANIC SU MAC
<paul1164> ah scusate
<paul1164> non lo sapevo che maiuscolo e urlare
<Carlin0> !iso | paul1164 leggi la guida
<ubot-it> paul1164 leggi la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<paul1164> e se voglio fare partire con la chiavetta installazione??
<Mr_Pan> !usb
<ubot-it> Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<paul1164> invece ho un asus eeepc 4g cosa posso installare per farlo rivivere
<paul1164> ??
<Mr_Pan> paul1164, lubuntu
<paul1164> perfetto e non mi parte l ho scaricato
<Mr_Pan> paul1164, devi creare una usb avviabile ...
<Mr_Pan> hai seguito la guida  ?
<paul1164> si mi da tanti programmi
<Mr_Pan> paul1164, hai windows per creare la usb ?
<paul1164> no un macbook air
<Mr_Pan> paul1164,  https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb     vedi uno per mac e usalo (NO unebootin)
<paul1164> grazie ora provo
<paul1164> e ti faccio sapere
<paul1164> scusa one bootin perde no
<Mr_Pan> non funziona
<paul1164> perfetto
<Mr_Pan> https://www.hwupgrade.it/immagini/rupostal.gif   LOL la "prima" del nuovo drone postale russo
<PAUL1104> salve mr pan
<PAUL1104> allora per ubuntu mi dice sono necessari 5,3 giga ne hai invece 4
<Mr_Pan> PAUL1104, ???
<PAUL1104> sto utilizzando un asus eee pc 4g da 4 giga
<PAUL1104> e devo installare un sistema operativo
<Mr_Pan> 4 giga di ram  ?  o 4 giga di spazio  ?
<Mr_Pan> Lubuntu non ocucpa tutto quello spatio
<PAUL1104> 4 giga di spazio
<PAUL1104> mi e spuntato questo messaggio
<PAUL1104> sono necessari 5,3 e ne hai 4
<PAUL1104> LUBUNTU
<Mr_Pan> e allora devi trovare altro
<Mr_Pan> non ci sta in quello spazio
<PAUL1104> nessuno sa
<PAUL1104> cosa posso installare nel mio 4g
<Mr_Pan> devi cercare altre distro minimali
<PAUL1104> hai consigli
<PAUL1104> un sistema ubuntu che occupa meno di 4 giga di installazione non esiste
<Mr_Pan> PAUL1104, nessuna distro ubuntu sta in quello spazio
<PAUL1104> perfetto
<PAUL1104> posso buttarlo
<PAUL1104> grazie gentilissimo
<mikel> rieccomi
<Carlin0> mikel, risultato ?
<mikel> adesso vedo un video prono e ti faccio sapere :)
<mikel> scherzo ovviamente
<mikel> allora in driver aggiuntivi ora mi da in uso quello open source ed è presente quello proprietario nvidia-340
<Carlin0> mikel, ls /etc/X11/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<mikel> se selezione in invidia x server la scheda nvdia quando vedo i video ogni tanto escono tipo delle linee bianche ...
<mikel> http://termbin.com/x4k9
<Carlin0> mikel, sudo lshw -C video | nc termbin.com 9999
<mikel> fatto
<Carlin0> il link ?
<mikel> http://termbin.com/pnjm
<Carlin0> configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<Carlin0> sono in uso i nvidia
<Carlin0> il coso grafico si sbaglia
<mikel> capito
<mikel> se seleziono scheda intel va meglio, lascio intel e pace, basta che ho tutto ufficiale xd
<Carlin0> si con intel su linux vai tranquillo
<mikel> ti ringrazio nuovamente :)
<Carlin0> di nulla
<mikel> buona serata a tutti :)
<mikel> scusatemi se rompo stasera ihhi però i video si vedono fluidi ma durante il cambio di immagini si vedono queste linee
<mikel> orizzontali
<orsontech> come collego il notebook con il wifi??
<Carlin0> orsontech, non viene riconosciuto di default ?
<orsontech> come collego il notebook al wifi?
<Carlin0> orsontech, non viene riconosciuto di default ?
<orsontech> clicco su edit connections  e poi
<Carlin0> orsontech, ma il wifi funziona o no ? vede le reti ?
<orsontech> si ma non so dove mettere la chiave
<Carlin0> clicca sulla tua rete wifi e vai su collega
<orsontech> non vedo collega
<orsontech> editing  vodafonemobilewifi
<orsontech> connection name   vodafonemobilewifi
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager#Connessione_tramite_wifi
<orsontech> poi  General    ETHERNET     802.1X sECURITY     DCB     Proxi    IPv4 Settings    iPv6 Settings
<Carlin0> leggi il link che ti ho postato
<orsontech> e dove lo metto il computer che deva connettere non è questo
<orsontech3> c'è nessuno
<orsontech3> ci saei
<orsontech3> salve
<orsontech4> salve
<orsontech4> c'è nessuno
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-05
<atomay> Ciao, buongiorno. Premetto la mia inesperienza informatica ma anticipo il mio interesse per il sistema di Linux. Chiedo consulenza perché da stamane sto smanettando nel tentativo di installare Ubuntu su un pc che da qualche tempo, girando su Windows 10, non reggeva più. L'idea mia era quindi quella di sostituire il sistema operativo attuale (scrivo
<atomay>  da un mac, non dal pc in questione) per passare al mondo Ubuntu, ma al momento non ci sto riuscendo! ho letto, e provato a fare, i passaggi rispetto alle modifiche delle impostazioni UEFI, ma nulla. Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie!
<[Enrico]> atomay: hai provato seguendo questa guida? https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FGrafica
<Mr_Pan> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<atomay> ripercorro i passaggi (sì, da qui ero partita integrando con la pagina di amministrazione sistema Uefi e con qualche indicazioni del buon Aranzulla! :)
<Mr_Pan> male...
<atomay> ecco, primo intoppo: processore Pentium M. io ho dato per scontato che il pc non lo sia ma..
<atomay> Pentium Inside rientra nella categoria?
<Mr_Pan> atomay, si ci sta
<atomay> mmmm...quindi "potrebbe risultare impossibile" avviare il supporto di installazione. Ok, qui credo sia il mio intoppo!
<atomay> ok, intanto grazie. Vedo di rintentare i vari passaggi eseguendo direttamente dal pc le azioni preliminari (e non dal mac), il che forse poi semplificherà la cosa e mi darà indicazioni più chiare sui requisiti di sistema del pc! (ho terminato un ripristino di Windows, almeno da riuscire ad accendere il pc e metter mano meglio ai parametri di sicure
<atomay> zza iniziale)eventualmente poi tornerò a chieder aiuto!
<jk^> Ho instalato il pacchetto dei driver suggerito per la mia stampante scaricato dal download center di epson, ma il sistema ancora non la riconosce :(
<jk^> <jk^> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zgs0C8i4r_wHR5SmjxZ6I3oDMRQIoLxe/view?usp=sharing
<jk^> <jk^> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1zmqNHzIRPCLug3K8D7V1UFvdW3fKgc8O
<Mr_Pan> jk^, quel pacchetto installa il driver ora devi aggiunger ela stampante al sistema
<Mr_Pan> jk^, ci sei  ?    ci hai impiegato 1 mese solo per installare i driver corretti ..
<Carlin0> non lo distrarre
<filippo18> Buongiorno a tutti, sono nuovissimi di ubuntu, l'ho appena finito di installare e ora sta aggiornandosi.. però ho notato che sia con il cavo lan che con la scheda wifi la connessione non andava, ora sto usando una chiavetta wifi usb, come posso controllare i driver installati e eventualmente installare i mancanti?
<filippo18> chiedo scusa si stava aggiornando il browser, dopo gli aggiornamenti ancora non è partita la scheda wifi
<Aldo> salve, sono nuovo qui, volevo fare una domanda, ho un eeepc asus 4g, da 10 anni circa, ha il sitema linux, me ne capisco poco, volevo aggiornarlo oppure usare un stema meno pesante, come posso scaricare il programa senza dover scaricarlo sul mio pc, c'è un'altra alternativa, permesso che la ram del mini pc è solo di 512, grazie
<Mr_Pan> Aldo, non hai speranze con nessuna versione di ubuntu ... 512 mb di ram ... e 4gb di spazio ..
<paolo1104> buonasera
<paolo1104> mi serve un info
<paolo1104> sto installando lubuntu su un acer one e nn mi fa scegliere l HD me lo fa installare solo sulla chiavetta stessa
<paolo1104> qualcuno sa aiutarmi
<paolo1104> grazie
<paolo1104> grazie
<jk^> <Mr_Pan> jk^, quel pacchetto installa il driver ora devi aggiunger ela stampante al sistema Mr_Pan, e come s installa?
<Carlin0> !stampanti | jk
<ubot-it> jk: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<ormea> salve   ho un notebook appena comprato che ha linuxubuntu ( non questo con cui sto chattando) e non so come fare a connetterlo ad una chiavetta wifi
<ormea> ola c'è qualcuno???
<Carlin0> ormea, una chiavetta wifi ?
<ormea> si
<Carlin0> hai provato a  collegarla ?
<ormea> non capisco l'inglese
<Carlin0> mica ti sto parlando in inglese
<ormea> io sono in modifica connetions
<ormea> e in fondo alla finestra c'è  cancella o salva
<Carlin0> vabè ma se ti chiedo una cosa e ne rispondi un'altra
<ormea> si sto provando
<Carlin0> quando la colleghi vede le reti ?
<ormea> su linux ubuntu dove si trova   connetti a una rete??
<ormea> non riesco trovare dove  ci si collega
<Carlin0> c'è un icona in alto a destra che somiglia a un radar
<ormea> c'è scritto  trash?
<Riccardone> 8|
<ormea> che vuol dire 8
<ormea> ola
<ormea> ola  ola<ù
<ormea> non ci sono icone in alto a destra
<Carlin0> ormea, collega il pc via cavo ed entra qui
<ormea> non ho connessione per il pc  non so dov'è
<Carlin0> e io così non posso aiutarti , mi spiace
<ormea> non conosci Ubuntu??
<gigirock> !uscita
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'uscita'
<spectrum33333333> ciao a tutti
<spectrp444> buonasera
<spectrum33333333> avrei bisogno di supporto per quanto riguarda una usb che risulta vuota ma compare piena al 96% con 31gb occupati da file, il file system pare danneggiato
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> spectrp444, la usb in quello stato di solito e' buona per l'archivio tronco conico
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-06
<LRWX> ciao a tutti
<LRWX> ciao a tutti *_*
<LRWX> ciao a tutti *_*
<gigirock> !ciao LRWX
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao LRWX'
<MKDIR> Ciao a tutti, ho installato su questo pc ubuntu in dualboot con windows ma quando utilizzo il sistema linux non funziona la scheda wifi...
<Mr_Pan> MKDIR, specifica almeno il modello della sk wireless e quale versione ubuntu stai utilizzando
<cesare> salve buonasera.
<cesare> chiedo scusa per il disturbo ma non sono pratico del sistema
<cesare> sto provando ad installare flash plaer su lubuntu
<cesare> ma non credo di essere capace
<Carlin0> cesare, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install flashplugin-installer
<Carlin0> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.616ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 57 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<cesare> carlin grazie per la pronta risposta
<cesare> lo ho fatto ma non funziona
<cesare> cioe lo scarica ma poi comunque mi chiede di installare flash su google crome
<Riccardone> ciao
<Riccardone> mi aiutate a capire perchè non va l'editor MIME ???
<Riccardone> se creo un file vuoto con estensione .txt questo viene aperto con chromium ... E non mi va bene, deve aprirlo con medit
<Carlin0> cesare, chrome ha il flash incorporato
<Riccardone> se associo l'estensione .txt all'applicazione medit, allora anche i file html e html vengono aperti con medit e non con Chromium ...
<cesare> .....lo credevo anche io ma non va..
<Carlin0> cesare, perchè dici che non va ?
<cesare> perche mi dice plugin non supportato
<Carlin0> ma dove ?
<cesare> installare adobe flash plaer
<cesare> è il pc di mia madre ci sono dei giochini che fa su facebook
<Carlin0> cesare, chrome ha flash incorporato , che poi a facebook non gli piaccia è un altra storia
<cesare> anche biska.com non va
<cesare> gli ho installato lubuntu
<cesare> puo essere sia questa distro che crea problemi?
<Carlin0> cesare, prova con firefox e vedi se va meglio
<Carlin0> a me biska.com con firefox va , su facebook non sono iscritto quindi non so
<cesare> ......non so che dirti su firefox funziona. mi basta questo
<cesare> dopo il comando che mi hai fatto digitare
<Carlin0> usa firefox
<cesare> almeno su firefox va
<cesare> sisi certo
<Carlin0> ovvio abbiamo installato flash
<cesare> l' unico dubbio è chissa perche non va su crome
<cesare> ma credo di aver capito ....
<cesare> infatti dovevo riavviare
<cesare> ora va anche li. scusa carlin0
<cesare> per il disturbo ma non sono un asso di linux
<Carlin0> tra le altre cose cesare chrome non è nei repo ufficiali e quindi qui non ne diamo supporto
<Carlin0> no problem cesare
<cesare> non so come dissobligarmi
<Carlin0> l'importante è che hai risolto
<cesare> grazie mille
<cesare> buona serata
<Carlin0> altrettanto
<Riccardone> Carlin0: mi puoi aiutare ?
<Carlin0> Riccardone, ho letto ma non conosco quell'editor MIME quindi non saprei che dirti
<Carlin0> sono ignorante in materia
<Riccardone> Carlin0: ok. Ma è solo una questione di associazione delle estensioni file con i giusti programmi ...
<Carlin0> ma non avendolo mai usato ... che ti devo dire , potrei solo formulare ipotesi o sparare a casaccio
<Carlin0> in linea di massima un *.txt dovrebbe aprirlo con gedit come default
<Riccardone> Carlin0: esatto, ma con gedit mi apre anche i *.htm e *.html
<Riccardone> Carlin0: quindi, faccio click destro sul file html e apri con Chromium
<Riccardone> Carlin0: poi si incasina qualcosa perchè poi anche i *.txt me li apre con Chromium :(
<Carlin0> si Riccardone intendevo come programma di default , poi è ovvio che un txt lo apri anche con libreoffice writer volendo
<Riccardone> Carlin0: ok.maperchè memorizza l'ultima applicazione con cui ho aperto il file ?
<Riccardone> Carlin0: perchè non usa il default ?
<Carlin0> Riccardone, non dovrebbe farlo deve usare quella di default o quella che imposti tu andando su proprietà
<Carlin0> proprietà → apri con , e imposta il default che vuoi
<Riccardone> Carlin0: non funziona
<Carlin0> cosa ? non riesci a impostare un programma di default ?
<Riccardone> Carlin0: si,ma poi fa comegli pare :)
<LRWX> ciao a tutti *.*
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-07
<Mr_Pan> jk^, hai sistemato la stampante ? ?
<jk^> ti risposi Mr_Pan
<jk^> <Mr_Pan> jk^, quel pacchetto installa il driver ora devi aggiunger ela stampante al sistema
<jk^> come si fa?
<jk^> cmq ora la riconosce perchè è uscita nel pannello stampanti
<jk^> ma se faccio "Stampa" in un documento, non lo stampa, lo mette nella "Coda di stampa" ma non va, e cmq non mi restituisce alcun messaggio di errore
<jk^> Mr_Pan,
<hiv> fdg
<fdsfsdfaf> ciao
<fdsfsdfaf> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<fdsfsdfaf> c'è qualcuno disponibile?
<fdsfsdfaf> ehi
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | fdsfsdfaf
<ubot-it> fdsfsdfaf: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fdsfsdfaf> è possibile installare dei programmi non nell hard disk in cui ho installato ubuntu'
<fdsfsdfaf> ?
<Carlin0> che programmi ?
<fdsfsdfaf> il programma in questione si chiama matlab
<fdsfsdfaf> cioè, io ho una partizione per ubuntu di 30 gb circa
<fdsfsdfaf> e non posso installarci programmi pesanti
<Carlin0> se deve girare su ubuntu deve per forza di cose essere nella sua partizione
<fdsfsdfaf> ma allora ho sbagliato  a fare la partizione cosi piccola
<Carlin0> quanto è grande sto matlab ?
<fdsfsdfaf> boh assai, tipo 10gb penso
<Carlin0> addirittura ... mi sembra strano
<fdsfsdfaf> cosa mi consigli  di fare dunque?
<Carlin0> verifica quanto è realmente grande e quanto spazio hai nella partizione , 10 gb per un programma mi sembra davvero troppo
<fdsfsdfaf> quindi non ho soluzioni alternative?
<fdsfsdfaf> tipo modificar la partizione di ubuntu?
<fdsfsdfaf> e dargli piu spazio?
<Carlin0> si puoi allargare la partizione di ubuntu da live cd ,ma se nemmeno sai quanto è grande il programma di cosa stiamo parlando ?
<fdsfsdfaf> vabbè l'allargo tipo di 20 gb e sono a posto
<fdsfsdfaf> ho un hard disk di un tera
<fdsfsdfaf> non ho problemi di spazio
<Mr_Pan> con 1 tb a disposizione mette ubuntu in una micro partizione da 20 gb /home inclusa !?!? bah ...
<Mr_Pan> come minimo si crea una /home separata di grandezza adeguata
<Carlin0> il bello è che manco sa quanto sia grande il programma , quindi magari manco gli necessita spazio , poche idee e molto confuse
<Mr_Pan> matlab e' abbastanza corposo ma non credo arrivi a 10GB
<nuovoperlinux> salve
<nuovoperlinux> scusate se disturbo sono da poco passato a lubuntu e non riesco a connettermi alla mia stampante (canon mp280) e ho perso il cd e non riesco a connettermi potreste dirmi in codo dettagliato come fare a risolvere
<nuovoperlinux> scusate se disturbo sono da poco passato a lubuntu e non riesco a connettermi alla mia stampante (canon mp280) e ho perso il cd e non riesco a connettermi potreste dirmi in codo dettagliato come fare a risolvere
<nuovoperlinux> scusate se disturbo sono da poco passato a lubuntu e non riesco a connettermi alla mia stampante (canon mp280) e ho perso il cd e non riesco a connettermi potreste dirmi in codo dettagliato come fare a risolvere
<nuovoperlinux> scusate se disturbo sono da poco passato a lubuntu e non riesco a connettermi alla mia stampante (canon mp280) e ho perso il cd e non riesco a connettermi potreste dirmi in codo dettagliato come fare a risolvere
<nuovoperlinux> scusate se disturbo sono da poco passato a lubuntu e non riesco a connettermi alla mia stampante (canon mp280) e ho perso il cd e non riesco a connettermi potreste dirmi in codo dettagliato come fare a risolvere
<nuovoperlinux> scusate se disturbo sono da poco passato a lubuntu e non riesco a connettermi alla mia stampante (canon mp280) e ho perso il cd e non riesco a connettermi potreste dirmi in codo dettagliato come fare a risolvere
<nuovoperlinux> scusate se disturbo sono da poco passato a lubuntu e non riesco a connettermi alla mia stampante (canon mp280) e ho perso il cd e non riesco a connettermi potreste dirmi in codo dettagliato come fare a risolvere
<nuovoperlinux> scusate se disturbo sono da poco passato a lubuntu e non riesco a connettermi alla mia stampante (canon mp280) e ho perso il cd e non riesco a connettermi potreste dirmi in codo dettagliato come fare a risolverescusate se disturbo sono da poco passato a lubuntu e non riesco a connettermi alla mia stampante (canon mp280) e ho perso il cd e non riesc
<nuovoperlinux> o a connettermi potreste dirmi in codo dettagliato come fare a risolvere
<Invoke> Salve
<Invoke> qualcuno potrebbe darmi qualche consiglio su come creare una live usb con ubuntu da far partire su macchina mac?
<Carlin0> !usb | Invoke
<ubot-it> Invoke: Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<jk^> Mr_Pan?
<LRWX> ciao a tutti ^^
<Invoke> ok grazie ci proverò
<Efis> Salve, ho installato ubuntu sul mio pc.. Ma non avendo praticità con l'informatica, mi sono ritrovato in un grosso problema mentre cercavo di impostare l'audio: la schermata è totalmente differente, e non posso eseguire alcuna impostazione...
<yolpe> ciao a tutti, lubuntu 14.10 lts, non riesco a cancellare in nessun modo un file in hd esterno: /media/v/dio can/linux vari/lubuntu-16.10-desktop-i386.iso
<efis> Ciao! Ho installato ubuntu 17.10, ma non riesco ad attivare l'audio.. Chi può aiutarmi?
<yolpe> inoltre non riuscivo a copiarne un'altra copia in questa directory e l'unico modo che ho avuto per spostarlo nell'hd esterno è stto copiandolo nella cartella trash /media/v/dio can/.Trash-1000/files/lubuntu-16.10-desktop_i386.iso ma da li non lo riesco comunque a spostare nella cartella che preferisco
<yolpe> https://thepasteb.in/p/1jhnmYGgKzqSB
<yolpe> https://thepasteb.in/p/GZhWlM4Q9L4uV
<Carlin0> yolpe, la 14.10 è fuori supporto
<yolpe> capisco ma fin che non concludo alcuni spostamenti non riesco nemmeno ad aggiornare.... non ho più spazio in hd
<yolpe> puoi darmi una mano lo stesso per favore
<Carlin0> yolpe, devi solo fare copia incolla dei dati su un disco esterno o simili  e poi reinstallare
<Mr_Pan> yolpe, ma perché questi slah   dia/v/dio\ can/linux\
<yolpe> scritto diversamente non trova la directory quando ho uno spazio nei nomi cartella
<yolpe> sto giusto cercando di spostare i dati su qualche supporto esterno ma come sto spiegando trovo problemi
<Carlin0> e non riesci a fare copia incolla da grafica ?
<yolpe> assolutamente no
<yolpe> nemmeno avviando il nautilus come root
<yolpe> inoltre mi sa che dovrò formattare e dare una bella pulita avendo problemi anche al boot di avvio
<Carlin0> ah beh se avvii nautilus come root incasini i permessi , poi e logico che non riesci a fare copia incolla
<Mr_Pan> eh,,,
<yolpe> ne avevamo già parlato quì, riesco ad avviare solo selezionando la seconda voce tra i kernel disponibili
<yolpe> ...controllo i permessi di quell hd esterno
<Mr_Pan> yolpe, evidentemente il primo kernel della lista e' corrotto o non installato corretttamente
<yolpe> ho gia cancellato quello che era il primo kernell e il problema si è ripresentato anche quando il secondo è diventato primo
<yolpe> poi quando il terzo è diventato primo...
<yolpe> ora sto cercando di cambiare i permessi di quell'hd... mi sa che il problema è proprio li
<yolpe> solo ci vorrà un po che sono 500gb di sottodirectori con un pentium 4 :/
<Mr_Pan> devi controllare grub.conf e vedere dove va a caricare i vari kernel e poi controlli i permessi
<yolpe> intanto vi ringrazio per la dritta
<Mr_Pan> yolpe, ok buon lavoro
<yolpe> grub.conf dove lo trovo... magari diamo un occhiata..
<Carlin0> yolpe, come è formattato il disco esterno ?
<yolpe> ntfs
<Carlin0> allora non supporta permessi , se hai problemi a incollare li dati vuol dire che quando lo scolleghi prima non lo smonti correttamente
<yolpe> allora posso tentare di farlo da un altro pc...
<yolpe> ora provo, anche perchè con i permessi ha finito ma sembra non essere cambiato nulla
<yolpe> nel senso che con questo pc ho già tentato graficamente da "dischi" a spegnerlo, scollegarlo, montarlo,smontarlo ecc.. ma senza nessun esito
<Carlin0> yolpe, ntfs non supporta permessi
<yolpe> ... quindi... non è un problema di permessi...
<yolpe> cosa posso tentare?
<yolpe> lubuntu-16.10-desktop-i386.iso: Impossibile cestinare il file: Errore di input/output
<yolpe> lubuntu-16.10-desktop-i386.iso: Errore nel rimuovere il file: Errore di input/output
<Carlin0> yolpe, anche la 16.10 è fuori supporto
<yolpe> ho l'impressione che nelle cartelle trash sia rimasto per qualche motivo un file omonimo ma non lo vedo graficamente
<yolpe> come? non è lts la 16.10?
<Carlin0> inoltre yolpe errore di input/output al 90% è il disco che sta partendo
<yolpe> dovrei mettere la 16.4 quindi
<Carlin0> no la 16.04 è LTS
<yolpe> azz... disco che sta partendo non è proprio bella cosa :(
<Carlin0> yolpe, è nuovo ?
<yolpe> era nuovo 10 anni fa...
<Carlin0> eh ...
<yolpe> ehhh
<yolpe> dai, faccio qualche altro tentativo se no cercherò di salvare il salvabile prima di restare senza hd
<yolpe> e poi istallero la 16.04
<yolpe> grazie dell'aiuto
<yolpe> maaa...
<yolpe> il discorso di file omonimi nella cartella trash come potrei verificarlo ed eventualmente risolverlo?
<yolpe> ho questa senzazione
<yolpe> senzazione esatta!!!
<yolpe> https://thepasteb.in/p/LghNO1OjXmDtZ
<yolpe> e in realtà lo vedo anche graficamente, ma non lo riesco ad eliminare
<yolpe> ora tento collegando l'hd al portatile e vi faccio sapere
<yolpe> ragazzi brutto da dire ma ho risolto con win 2k :/
<yolpe> messo l'hd sull'altro pc, stesso lubuntu 14, unica differenza che era già magicamente sparito l'omonimo file nella cartella trash ma non riuscivo comunque a cancellare e spostare gli altri file
<yolpe> ho avviato l'altra partizione e vi ho detto come ho risolto
<yolpe> grazie dell'attenzione e dell'aiuto
<yolpe> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-08
<mariacristina> ciao a tutti prima volta in chat
<Mr_Pan> mariacristina, benvenuta
<mariacristina> grazie
<mariacristina> posso chiedere un consiglio a qualcuno o sapreste indicarmi una chat x parlare di vecchissimi portatili xp
<Mr_Pan> mariacristina, non saprei come aiutarti
<mariacristina> grazie cmq
<Sara-82638> Avrei bisogno di assistenza, ho l'ultima versione di Ubuntu mate come unico OS sul mio laptop, è da qualche giorno che accendendo il PC lo schermo inizia a lampeggiare, riavvio e il problema sussiste
<Sara-82638> Con una combinazione di logout-riavvio-sospensione il problema pare "risolto" temporaneamente perché al successivo avvio si manifesta lo stesso problema
<MKDIR> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con un problema alla scheda wifi?
<MKDIR> Ho un asus con sopra installato ubuntu e windows. La scheda wifi funziona benissimo con windows mentre quando utilizzo ubuntu rimane spenta e non c'è verso di accenderla, che io sappia
<Mr_Pan> MKDIR, eri gia passato di qua con lo stesso problema...
<Mr_Pan> MKDIR, dir modello pc e modello scheda wifi
<LRWX> ciao a tutti
<Mr_Pan> ciao LRWX
<dd3my_> Mr_Pan, qual buon vento :)
<pac1957> Buon pomeriggio, sono su Xubuntu 16.04 e non so come ho fatto, ma è spartita la barra dei menù dalle applicazioni. Cercando su internet, sembrerebbe un problema legato alle decorazioni delle finestre, però in gestione delle finestre non trovo nulla che possa risolvere il problema. Avete dei suggerimenti?
<Mr_Pan> pac1957, apri sw center
<pac1957> fatto
<Mr_Pan> e controlla che siano installati   appmenu-qt5 , appmenu-qt e indicator appmenu.    nel caso qualcuno non sia installato ... installalo
<pac1957> sono installati
<pppxxxxx> Salve, ho scaricato Budgie 17.04 qualcuno mi può dire dove recupero userid e password?
<Carlin0> pppxxxxx, la 17.04 è fuori supporto
<pppxxxxx> OK Carlin0
<pppxxxxx> ok Carlin0. Grazie
<peppe124ub> salve, c'è qualche esperto di LibreOffice (soprattutto di Impress)?
<pac1957> Buonasera a tutti, non so per quale motivo, ma su xubuntu 16.04, è sparito il menu dei programmi. Posso risolvere con questo  xfwm4 –replace?
<doomed> salve e possibbile vedere sul mio portatile ci sia installato un keylogger?
<enzotib> doomed: cosa c'entra con Ubuntu?
<doomed> perche uso ubuntu
<enzotib> sì, ma questa è una chat di supporto per chi ha problemi con Ubuntu, non per rispondere a qualsiasi esigenza
<doomed> ok ricordo che c'èra un altra canale dove si poteva chiedere altro ? altrimenti a chi posso rivolgermi?
<enzotib> !chat | doomed
<ubot-it> doomed: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<doomed> enzotib grazie
<enzotib> prego
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-01
<roberto_> buongiorno, qualcuno può aiutarmi ? ho installato ubuntu in dualboot in un pc con scheda madre asrock la quale con il suo bios provvede regolarmente a cancellare grub efi a seguito del primo avvio di windows. qualcuno sa qualcosa ?
<[Enrico]> roberto_: a me era successa una cosa simile: ad ogni avvio di Windows la partizione ESP si corrompeva
<[Enrico]> la corruzione cambiava il file di configurazione di grub.
<[Enrico]> puoi provare a ricreare la ESP.... ma poi devi fare il restore dei bootloader, sia Windows che Linux
<roberto_> a me scompare grub e rispunta solo windows boot manager
<roberto_> e windows si avvia regolarmente
<[Enrico]> si anche a me
<[Enrico]> nel mio caso grub non scompariva, ma la sua configurazione si corrompeva e non funzionava. Da Linux vedevo che la ESP era corrotta, diceva che necessitava di file system check
<roberto_> qui invece grb sparisce
<roberto_> grub sparisce
<[Enrico]> roberto_: controlla se il file system è corrotto
<[Enrico]> i file scompaiono se il file system è corrotto
<roberto_> il file system di cosa ?
<[Enrico]> la ESP
<[Enrico]> EFI System Partition (dove stanno installati i bootloader)
<roberto_> non dovrebbe essere corrotta, ho formattato l'intero disco, installato w10 e poi ubuntu, sinoi a quando avvio ubuntu grub mi offre la scelta, al primo avvio di windows e conseguente spegnimento grub sparisce. riaccendendo il pc in avvio risulta solo window boot manager e ubuntu è sparito
<roberto_> ho ripristinato grub diverse volte ma sempre la stessa cosa
<[Enrico]> ehi io la mia te l'ho detta :)
<roberto_> certo, grazie
<roberto_> stavo solo illustrando interament il problema
<roberto_> :)
<[Enrico]> roberto_: comunque non sei proprio il solo, ma si trova poco a riguardo https://askubuntu.com/questions/914869/why-does-grub-get-deleted-every-time-i-boot-into-windows
<roberto_> comunque personalmente ritengo ci sia una incompatibilità tra il sistema di avvioveloce di asrock e il dual boot, qualcosa nel bios si attiva all'avia di windows e stranamente cancella la cartella di grub, cosa che non accade installando solo ubuntu, ....quel bios funziona solo in boot e impedisce il dual boot
<[Enrico]> https://askubuntu.com/questions/940199/windows-10-creator-update-removed-all-signs-of-grub
<[Enrico]> roberto_: per avere il dual boot devi disabilitare l'avvio veloce nel bios
<[Enrico]> è sostanzialmente una tecnologia di ibernazione. Windows si iberna invece di spegnersi
<[Enrico]> quindi all'avvio di carica direttamente uscendo dall'ibernazione
<[Enrico]> bypassa il bootloader
<roberto_> ho disattivato questa cosa e la tecnologia di ibernazione non si attiva cliccando su riavvia in windows comunque ho disattivato l'avvio veloce di windows
<roberto_> come bypasso il bootloader?
<roberto_> non è windows che bypassa il bootloader
<roberto_> è grub che sparisce dal bios, nel bios non c'è l'opzione di avvio
<roberto_> viene cancellato
<roberto_> ho disabilitato l'avvio veloce, ho creato nel bioso utenti diversi, ma al primo avvio di windows, asrock in qualcjhe modo provvede a cancellare grub, ho inserito anche la password di supervisor, ma non cambia nulla....solo vorrei capire se esiste un modo di passare nel bios da system modem state = user magari a supervisor...chissà, forse si riuscirebbe a impedire al sistema di autoconfigurarsi e quindi di cancellare il grub
<roberto_> comunque, il motto di as rock è : " tommorow's technology today" ma domano è un giorno incerto, un giorno che al momento non esiste e quindi riversano tecnolgie incerte e che non esisteno creando problemi oggi.......:)))))))
<roberto_> ci sentiamo, grazie per la collaborazione, siete sempre disponibili e cortesi. Ciao
<roberto_> :)
<wallyp> salve, scusate ho un problema, dopo aver fatto il dual boot ho installato ubuntu, già dalla fine dell'installazione facendo riavvia ora il computer si blocca e devo forzare lo spegnimento, sapete come potrei risolvere?
<wallyp> ora ogni volta che provo a riavviare si blocca
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-02
<Francesco265> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema su mio pc con Ubuntu, ho comperato una scheda video msi geforce   1030
<Francesco265> non riesco a trovare i driver adatti al funzionamento della scheda
<Francesco265> dal cd originale non parte
<Carlin0> Francesco265, dovrebbe proporteli ubuntu stesso dopo aver installato , tuttavia quella serie di schede nvidia è molto problematica con linux
<Carlin0> Francesco265, devi usare il parametro nomodeset
<Carlin0> !parametriavvio | Francesco265
<ubot-it> Francesco265: Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<Francesco265> grazie, provo
<vito59> Ciao, ho un problema urgente, ubuntu 16.04 mate non si avvia. Schermo nero nessun segno di vita dopo il grub. Se entro in recovery non riesco a selezionare nulla. la tastiera sembra morta. Oggi pomeriggio smanettando un pò sono riuscito a farlo avviare, ho fatto un update +upgrade  e pensavo di averisolto il problema, per cena l'ho messo a "dormire
<vito59>  come faccio sempre" ma non si è risvegliato. Ho dovuto spegnere dall'interuttore. Sullo stesso pc (ma su un'altro disco) ho ancora il 12.04 che stò usando ora ed è partito regolarmente
<vito59> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<vito59> grazie..gentilissimi..........
<Dreamer76> Salve, dove posso scaricare la ubuntu 16.04 live? Grazie
<Carlin0> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<Dreamer76> Grazie!
<Carlin0> !usb | Dreamer76 lol
<ubot-it> Dreamer76 lol: Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<entoty> ho bisogno di driver touchpad
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-03
<tutz999> salve, ho un problema con una stampante Brother
<matadores> buon pomeriggio
<matadores> ho questo probblema quando aggiono Installazione della nuova versione del file di configurazione /etc/apparmor.d/usr.lib.snapd.snap-confine.real...
<matadores> md5sum: /etc/apparmor.d/usr.lib.snapd.snap-confine: File o directory non esistente
<matadores> snapd.failure.service is a disabled or a static unit, not starting it.
<matadores> snapd.snap-repair.service is a disabled or a static unit, not starting it.
<clax82> buonasera a tutti, sono nuovo con questo tipo di sistema operativo chi mi aiuta?
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-04
<Noobuntu> buon pomeriggio
<Noobuntu> avrei bisogno di aiuto per un errore d'installazione di un exe attraverso wine
<Carlin0> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Carlin0> non ho mai usato wine , quindi non saprei
<Noobuntu> grazie carlino
<Noobuntu> ho letto quella pagina ma non ho trovato nessuna soluzione al mio errore
<Noobuntu> in poche parole da terminale scrivo: wine pokerstarsinstallit.exe
<Noobuntu> mi dice: formato exe non corretto
<Noobuntu> se clicco col destro sull'exe, e faccio apri con, non riesco a trovare comunque wine tra le opzioni
<Carlin0> Noobuntu, come ho detto non l'ho mai usato ... ma cmq è cosa nota che NON tutti i programmi possono venire virtualizzati con wine
<Noobuntu> si chiaro, ma ho letto di molte persone sui forum che non hanno avuto problemi ad installarlo
<Carlin0> c'è un sito con una lista di quelli che funzionano contrlla lì
<Noobuntu> grazie
<qualcuno> !registrazione
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<qualcuno> ok
<qualcuno> sbaglio o Xchat è più da figli di papà?
<qualcuno> ah no quello è riot
<qualcuno> #belserver
<qualcuno> entrate
<qualcuno> salve
<qualcuno> cio
<qualcuno> ciao a tutti
<qualcuno> fuck
<antoanto2> Buonasera
<antoanto2> come faccio ad installare UBUNTU direttamente dalla cartella
<David77> buonasera a tutti! perchè su lubuntu 14.04 se faccio sudo leafpad NomeFile mi da, dopo aver messo la password, No protocol specified - leafpad: impossibile aprire il display? è la prima volta che non funziona. grazie
<David77> in verità funziona solo la prima volta dopo il boot ma le seguenti poi da quell'errore
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-05
<onirod> il primo carattere che digito  viene sempre preceduto dalla slasch creandomi vari problemi cosa fare per eliminare il fastidio grazie
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-06
<davide> ciao
<davide> register davide
<davide> ciao
<davide> quit
<torpedo_smash> Salve a tutti, qualcuno sta già provando Ubuntu 19.04 Disco Dingo?
<torpedo_smash> dato che ho avuto dei problemi hardware sul mio PC avrei bisogno di formattarlo, ma visto che tra pochi giorno esce la nuova release volevo sapere se secondo voi è già utilizzabile seppur si tratta di una beta
<gerry73> ciao.. è possibile installare openvpn versione 2.3.10 su ubuntu 18.04? la versione che mi installa di default ovvero la 2.4.4 mi dà problemi
<gerry73> apt-get install openvpn=2.3.10 mi dice "non trovato"
<Carlin0> !info openvpn
<ubot-it> openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.4-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 489 kB, installed size 1271 kB
<Carlin0> gerry73, nei repo c'è quella
<Carlin0> !info openvpn xenial
<ubot-it> openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.10-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 436 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<Carlin0> la 2.3.10 è su xenial (16.04)
<gerry73> quindi non è possibile.. in sostanza
<Carlin0> a meno che non trovi il sorgente e te lo compili tu
<gerry73> aha ok
<Carlin0> !info openvpn trusty
<ubot-it> openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.2-7ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 372 kB, installed size 1001 kB
<gerry73> ok grazie
<torpedo_smash> Salve a tutti, qualcuno sta già provando Ubuntu 19.04 Disco Dingo? Dato che ho avuto dei problemi hardware sul mio PC avrei bisogno di formattarlo, ma visto che tra pochi giorno esce la nuova release volevo sapere se secondo voi è già utilizzabile seppur si tratta di una beta
<Carlin0> torpedo_smash, /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Carlin0> !alpha
<ubot-it> se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<torpedo_smash> Carlin0: ok, grazie
<Carlin0> fino al 18 aprile che non esce per noi è alpha/beta
<nin> Salve
<davide> salve
<Guest48427> L'aggiornamento del programma vlc presenta un prioblema video
<davide> come mai
<Guest48427> Non so: l'aagiornamento e' stato fatto nei primi giorni di Aprile, lo sto usando adesso ed il video non si vede, c'e' solo l'audio.
<Guest48427> Il video presenta lo schermo scuro con il simbolo del cono di vlc che trema.
<davide> aggiornameto fatto male se prima vedevi il video cancella e reinstalla vlc
<Guest48427> Ho gia' reinstallato ma non e' cambiato nulla
<Carlin0> e sei sicuro che non si sia rovinato il vide ?
<Carlin0> video*
<davide> con un altro video lo vedi
<Guest48427> No perche' con il programma gnu funziona benissimo
<davide> usi una web cam del pc.....o periferica usb
<Guest48427> No
<Carlin0> !vedisources | Guest48427
<ubot-it> Guest48427: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<Guest48427> https://termbin.com/dkk0
<Carlin0> ma hai copiato il comando intero ?
<Guest48427> si, mi sembra che finisce con 9999
<Carlin0> ma inizia con (cat
<Carlin0> hai copiato dall'inizio ?
<Guest48427> si infatti il comando che ho fatto eseguire e' il seguente: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> no ... copia quello con le parentesi
<Carlin0> !vedisources | Guest48427
<ubot-it> Guest48427: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<Guest48427> adesso ho eseguito questo comando ma non ha dato link ma solo messaggi: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> vabbè se esegui i comandi che vuoi tu non posso aiutarti
<Guest48427> Ho messo il comando che mi hai detto tu, questo e' quello che mi hai scitto anzi ti copio tutto il comando: "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Guest48427> adesso ho capito: https://termbin.com/dneaq
<davide> opps
<Guest48427> cos'e'successo secondo voi?
<davide>  quit
<davide> posso installare teramviewer su raspy
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-07
<CiroN> Salve, non riesco ad aggiornare, mi dice spazio insufficiente
<torpedo_smash> mi consigliate una gui per usare grep?
<Gab87> Ciao, non riesco ad installare ubuntu
<catai> buonasera a tutti
<catai> :)
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0> sera
<fra_dolcino> ci sono controindicazioni nel aggiornare il kernel all'ultimo 5.0 usando ubuntu18.04?
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-30
<ICE-Luder> Buongiorno a tutti, installavo Ubuntu dai tempi della 7.04, ho diffuso e lottato  per proporre e divulgare UBUNTU anche in ambienti professionali, quando e' stata imposta UNITY sono passato alla derivata studio, ora con SNAP il casino e' tale  che abbandono la distro,  instabilità e casini li avreste dovuti provare e stabilizzare prima di fare le L
<ICE-Luder> TS.  DELUSIONE per un progetto che non e' più utilizzabile dai professionisti, moltiplicare i FS per ogni applicazione a mio modesto parere e' una pazzia. QUANDO LE COSE FUNZIONANO BENE NON SI CERCA DI MIGLIORARLE, regola base di chi lavora nell'informatica dall'86.....  Buona fortuna!
<Marco1993> posso chiedere una info?
<Mr_Pan> !chhiedi | Marco1993
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chhiedi'
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | Marco1993
<ubot-it> Marco1993: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Marco1993> Ho installato ubuntu correttamente seguendo la guida ma all'avvio non mi da la scelta tra quale partizione (quella con windows 10 o ubuntu) scegliere. Qualche soluzione?
<Mr_Pan> Marco1993> e cosa parte in automatico  ?
<Marco1993> windows
<Mukkik> Ciao ho dimenticato la password utente e non capisco se c'è un modo di recuperarla, ho il computer bloccato finché non la inserisco. Grazie
<Carlin0> !password | Mukkik
<ubot-it> Mukkik: Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Mukkik> Non posso aprire il terminale per inserire i comandi
<Carlin0> leggi la guida
<Mukkik> L'ho letta, ma non capisco dove digitare i comandi se non riesco ad aprire il terminale
<Carlin0> se non capisci dove digitare  i comendi l'hai letta molto distrattamente dal momento che è molto precisa
<Mukkik> Non importa, grazie lo stesso
<vitodoc> Mukkik: devi avviare il sistema in modalità recovery
<vitodoc> sta scritto
<Cardinale> buona sera, avrei bisogno di installare linux su un macbook 2.1 con osx 10.6 ma sono due giorni che cerco e non arrivo a nulla. Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie
<Cardinale> Ho bisogno di rinfrescare il mac per darlo a mia figlia che lo dovrebbe usare per la didattica a distanza.
<ciurle> buongiorno! scusate avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<vitodoc> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<ciurle> ok, avrei bisogno di un link per scaricare ubunto bootabile da usb
<Mr_Pan> Cardinale> quanta ram  ?
<Mr_Pan> ciurle> !usb
<Mr_Pan> !usb
<ubot-it> Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<ciurle> grazie
<Mr_Pan> prego
<ciurle> purtroppo la pagina mi chiarisce come installare ubuntu, ma io prima ho bisogno di scaricarlo su chiave usb, e non mi da nessun link
<Mr_Pan> !download
<ubot-it> https://www.ubuntu.com/download , http://releases.ubuntu.com/ o https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Mr_Pan> ciurle per mettere su usb usa
<Mr_Pan> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Cardinale> quando cerco di parture con la chiave USB mi appare il messaggio "The firmware refused to boot from the voume."
<Carlin0> Cardinale, che cpu ha il pc ? quanta ram ? come hai preparato la chiavetta ?
<Cardinale> aspetta Carlin0 che ti faccio sapere
<Cardinale> la chiavetta con il programma unetbootin
<Carlin0> unetbootin è buggato usa etcher
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Cardinale> OK ho provato ma mi ferma sempre allo stesso punto.
<Cardinale> MAcbook Intel Core 2 Duo 1.83 Ghz
<Cardinale> Memoria 2 GB 667 Mhz DDR2 SDRAM
<Carlin0> intanto con quella cpu meglio qualcosa di piùù leggero di ubuntu tipo xubuntu/lubuntu , se l'hardware è vecchio resta vecchio anche con linux
<Carlin0> !mac | Cardinale dai una occhiata qui
<ubot-it> Cardinale dai una occhiata qui: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<Cardinale> Provavo a instalare Lubuntu infatti
<Gius25> Gentilissimi, sto provando ad installare Ubuntu 19.10 su un notebook Santech X96, con boot da USB. Ho programmato la chiavetta con immagine ISO usando Unetbootin da un altro PC con Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. All'avvio del boot ho scelto "Install Ubuntu (safe graphics)" e dopo i vari punti su lingua, tastiera, wifi, ... all'altezza della scelta del fuso orar
<Gius25> io mi dice "Tentativo di montare un file system di tipo vfat in /dev/nvme0n1p1 su /boot/efi non riuscito. È possibile riprendere il partizionamento dal menù di partizionamento". Cosa dovrei fare di preciso una volta tornato lì? È la terza volta che installo Ubuntu su un PC e non sono ancora proprio rodato. Non sto installando Ubuntu 18.04 LTS perch
<Gius25> é ho già provato e l'installazione crasha sempre agli step preliminari.
<Gius25> Vi ringrazio molto per l'aiuto che saprete darmi. Giuseppe
<Carlin0> unetbootin è buggato usa etcher
<Gius25> Ah bene. Posso installarlo su ubuntu?
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Gius25> Grazie mille
<riccio99> Buon pomeriggio...ho un vecchio Macbook 4.1 ma non riesco a capire se è completamente compatibile con la versione 19.10
<riccio99> i miei dubbi riguardano la parte grafica
<Carlin0> riccio99, cpu ram scheda videeee ?
<riccio99> processore 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo , 2 Gb di ram (ma che posso tranquillamente aumentare) , monta una Intel GMA X3100 con risoluzione 1280x800 e VRAM 144 MB
<Mr_Pan>  riccio99 si puoi usare la 19.10 (consiglio 18.04 lts e tra poco aggiorni a 20.04 lts) peró con quel tipo di hw ti direi di instalalre Xubuntu o Lubuntu che sono + leggere
<Mr_Pan> riccio99> versione 64 bit visto che il processore é 64 bit
<riccio99> Infatti i miei dubbi sono nati quando ho letto nei requisiti minimi della versione 19.10 l’accelerazione video 3d e nell’ambiente grafico la Intel i915 o superiore
<riccio99> Ma le 19.10 riesce comunque a girare bene? O potrei avere problemi?
<Carlin0> ma poi con HW vecchio meglio software vecchio
<Carlin0> riccio99, le LTS sono stabili le altre versioni semi sperimentali
<Carlin0> !lts
<ubot-it> Se sei nuovo del mondo Ubuntu ti consigliamo di installare una release LTS (Long Term Support) che ha una durata del supporto di ben 5 anni rispetto agli altri rilasci che hanno un supporto limitato a soli 9 mesi , per ulteriori informazioni consulta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<riccio99> Per me è la prima volta nel mondo Ubuntu ma visto il tanto tempo libero di questi periodi voglio un po’ smanettare per far funzionare e usare quotidianamente un pc che ancora è valido
<riccio99> Essendo nuovo vorrei anche capire che differenza c’è tra Xubuntu e Lubuntu
<Carlin0> cambia l'interfaccia grafica , il motore è sempre ubuntu
<riccio99> Sul mio hardware quale è più adatto? Tenendo presente anche che ho intenzione di installare un ssd
<riccio99> E aumentare la ram
<Carlin0> quello che conta maggiornemnte sono cpu e ram , magari metti xubuntu
<chicco> ho installato ubuntu mate su un hp pavillion dv6000, funziona benissima ma non sente la web cam che è sulla parte superiore dello schermo........posso risolvere?
<Carlin0> chicco, con che programma non la vede ?
<chicco> .....non sono espertissimo di ubuntu ma disponibilissimo ad apprendere e provare
<chicco> ho provato skipe
<Carlin0> prova da installare cheese e vedi s efunziona con quello
<Carlin0> !info cheese
<ubot-it> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 3.32.1-1 (disco), package size 135 kB, installed size 441 kB
<chicco> scaricato da buotique
<chicco> lo trovo in boutique?
<chicco> provo
<Carlin0> skype cmq non è nei repo ufficiali , al massimo avrai messo formato snap
<Carlin0> chicco, apri un terminale e  scrivi sudo apt install cheese
<riccio99> I requisiti per la 18.04 lts quali sono?
<Carlin0> !requisiti | riccio99
<ubot-it> riccio99: Per conoscere i requisiti minimi per l'installazione di Ubuntu e derivate: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<chicco> non sono esperto....era nella boutique e volevo vedere se la web funziona..... dovrei dare questo pc a mia figlia per le lòezioni di questo periodo
<Carlin0> chicco, basat che fai copia/incolla de comando che ho scritto
<riccio99> Grazie di tutto
<chicco> sto facendo
<chicco> mi ha chiesto passw
<chicco> dovrebbe aver fatto
<chicco> ora come lo apro?
<Carlin0> dal menù?
<chicco> aperto ma non trova il dispositivo
<Carlin0> ok vedimao una cosa
<chicco> dimmi
<Carlin0> chicco, sempre nel terminale scrivi
<Carlin0> lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> e incollami qui il risultato
<chicco> come faccio la barra verticale dopo isusb?
<chicco> e un copia incolla su terminale?
<Carlin0> fai copia/incolla
<Mr_Pan> chicco> fai direttamente copia e incolla cosi non sbagli
<chicco> e la barra verticale è uno /?
<Carlin0> no è | in alto  asinistra nella tastiera
<chicco> gia scusate .... e non ridete
<Carlin0> ma se ti diciamo in 2 di fare copia e incolla dacci retta
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0> io sulla mia | ce l'ho in basso a sx appena di fianco lo shift ... da attivare con AltGr sul tasto <>
<Carlin0> Mr_Pan, tu sei in crucconia
<Mr_Pan> giá :P
<chicco> https://termbin.com/h1tf
<Carlin0> la webcam viene rilevata , strano che non funzioni
<chicco> edoardo@edoardo-hp-pavillion-dv6000-rr374ea-abz:0ndinae dollaro
<chicco> puo darsi che nell'installazione si sia perso il drive...
<chicco> .....scusa se ho scritto ma non riesco a fare copia e incolla
<chicco> per il resto funziona benissimo----non pensavo fosse cosi accattivante
<Carlin0> no no perchè le webcam sono gestite direttamente da un modulo del kernel
<Carlin0> ma sinceramente non saprei come aiutarti
<chicco> .......ti lascio un ind di posta se tiviene in mente qualcosa.....
<Carlin0> no ...
<chicco> ok
<Carlin0> aspetta chefaccio una ricerca
<chicco> ok
<Carlin0> se esce qualcosa ti passo il link
<chicco> ok
<chicco> ....comunque indipendentemente grazie.....della disponibilita e gentilezza...
<Carlin0> chicco, prova questa soluzione , sembra essere proprio la tua → https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=386950
<chicco> ok vado
<Carlin0> altro non saprei ... ora devo andare
<chicco> ciao e grazie
<Gius25> Salve, ho creato usando Balenaetcher, una chiave USB Live con Ubuntu 18.04 LTS. Dopo aver effettuato alcuni passaggi preliminari mi chiede di tornare indietro perché "Tentativo di montare un file system di tipo vfat in /dev/nvme0n1p1 su /boot/efi non riuscito. È possibile riprendere il partizionamento dal menù di partizionamento." Cosa andrebbe fat
<Gius25> to? Il notebook è un Santech X96.
<Gius25> Grazie molte per l'aiuto
<paul65> hho una usb avviabile  dove c'è una distro, non riesco a formattarla con gparted per potrer installare una distro. gparted mi da un,  messaggio tipo "non riesci ad inforamre il kernel .... "
<paul65> ??
<paul65> credo che dovrei smontare il device prima di formattare ma non me lo fa smontare
<paul65> https://pastebin.com/nAq3Cj62
<paul65> nessun aiuto ?
<guest81> salve ho questo portatile.https://www.bytecno.it/asus-f402sa-wx164t-1-6ghz-n3060-14-1366-x-768pixels-bianco.html
<guest81> https://www.bytecno.it/asus-f402sa-wx164t-1-6ghz-n3060-14-1366-x-768pixels-bianco.html  ho questo e compatibile con ubuntu
<paul65> direi di si perchè ?
<paul65> prova con una live
<guest81> mi servirebbe il driver scheda grafica dove li trovo
<guest81> intel grafiche 4000
<paul65> guest81:  https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=565565
<guest81> già fatto ma va lento
<paul65> che versione di ubuntu hai istallato
<guest81> l'ultima versione
<paul65> cosa vuol dire va lento ?
<guest81> sembra che gli manca il driver
<guest81> nella sezione cerca driver non appare nulla
<paul65> cioè ? perche pernsi che sia la scheda grafica?
<guest81> credo che sia
<guest81> poi non so
<guest81> ma la scheda e almeno compatibile
<guest81> la 4000 intel
<paul65> il c che hai indicato ha la 400 non la 4000
<guest81> si e la 4000 ho sbagliato
<paul65> è la 400
<guest81> mi servirebbero il driveer grafico
<Mr_Pan> guest81> i driver intelsono giá instalaalti non devi fare nulla
<Mr_Pan> paul65> quel messaggio dice che é tutto ok
<Mr_Pan> la chiavetta 'formattata
<Mr_Pan> levale e reinseriscila e vedrai che funziona
<Mr_Pan> chiudi gparted prima
<guest81> il messaggio e  per me
<paul65> Mr_Pan: si ho fatto ma se la reinserisco non la pare iu
<paul65> Mr_Pan: non la monta e non la vedo
<guest81> interfaccia grafica un po lenta ad aprire le app
<paul65> guest81: secondo me non è un problema di driver
<guest81> c'e ssd dentro forse quello
<paul65> gues se vuoi risondere a qualcunorima di dgt messaggio scrvi le prime lettere del suo nome e poi tab
<paul65> guest81: gues se vuoi risondere a qualcunorima di dgt messaggio scrvi le prime lettere del suo nome e poi tab
<Mr_Pan> !italiano | paul65
<ubot-it> paul65: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle
<guest81> paul ssd forse
<Mr_Pan> !tab | guest81
<ubot-it> guest81: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<paul65> guest81: potrebbe essere processore prova con lubuntu
<paul65> Mr_Pan: non la vedo piu la USB
<Mr_Pan> Gius25> hai ssd nvme ... notoriamente problematico per essere gestito da ubuntu ... spesso non li "vede"
<Mr_Pan> paul65> con calma apri gparted e riprova a formattare la usb
<Mr_Pan> poi senza staccare la usb chiudi gparted e apri il gestore file (nautilus, thunar o quello che usi)
<paul65> Mr_Pan: sto  usando KDE partion manager adesso  ma la chiavetta non compare
<Mr_Pan> paul65> deve essere rimasto qualcosa "appeso" dal precedente tentativo .. ti conviene riavviare
<paul65> https://pastebin.com/H2Aee0JD
<paul65> Mr_Pan: niente da fare
<Mr_Pan> paul65> la chiavetta da quanto e' ?
<paul65> mi sembra 16g
<paul65> Mr Mr_Pan: adesso KDE partition la vede
<Mr_Pan> e la riesci a formattare da li   ?
<paul65> Mr_Pan: https://imgur.com/a/aSGA0g2
<paul65> partizione in MSDos?
<Mr_Pan> nuova tabella partizioni
<Mr_Pan> paul65> dipende come la vuoi formattare ...
<Mr_Pan> msdos  >> fat32
<paul65> fat32 almeno la leggo anche su win
<paul65> adesso la userò per metterci una live
<paul65> Mr_Pan: chedici?
<Mr_Pan> paul65> si é logica come scelta
<paul65> Mr_Pan: ok adesso ho risolto
<Mr_Pan> bene
<paul65> grz per assistenza
<Mr_Pan> paul65> prego
<fabry> Ciao a tutti, ho installato lubundu 18.04 e fino a ieri i video si aprivano, ora pero si apre il player, sento l'audio ma il video si vede nero
<fabry> come potrei risolvere? grazie
<fabry> sia con vlc che con gnome
<Mr_Pan> fabry> quali video  ?
<fabry> mp4 mov
<Mr_Pan> fabry> installa lubuntu-restricted-extras e riavvia
<Mr_Pan> dovresti risolvere
<fabry> da dove?
<Carlin0> siamo sicuri che non siano i file video ad essere fallati ? perchè con vlc dovrebbe andare
<fabry> mbe si, ieri si aprivano
<Carlin0> con vlc ?
<fabry> si
<Carlin0> e poi cosa hai fatto ?
<fabry> nulla
<Carlin0> perchè se oggi non vanno più qualcosa è cambiato
<fabry> credo di aver installato dei codec da una guida
<fabry> forse ho fatto un casino
<fabry> come posso rimediare..scusate l'inesperienza
<Carlin0> eh tu sai cosa hai fatto ...
<fabry> ad ogni modo, posso rimediare?
<stefano> buona sera , avrei bisogno di un aiuto, sono oramai anni che non tocco linux e vorrei creare una chiave usb persistente ma trovo delle difficoltà
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-31
<ercap> cioa
<ercap> ciao
<ercap> sto per fare il download di ubuntu 18.04 va bene per un pc vecchio
<guest81> salve ho un macbook 2.1 a1181 quale ubuntu posso mettere e compatbile ????
<guest81> ???
<guest81> quale ubuntu posso mettere
<paul65> Ciao Ho unn problema con un nas collegato al router Fritzbox di infostrada prima con mint aprivo nautilus e sotto rete lo vedevo adesso con ubuntu non lo vedo più
<paul65> nessuno aiuto ?
<gigirock> paul65:che aiuto ?
<Carlin0> !samba | paul65
<ubot-it> paul65: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<paul65> Ho unn problema con un nas collegato al router Fritzbox di infostrada prima con mint aprivo nautilus e sotto rete lo vedevo adesso con ubuntu non lo vedo più
<paul65> Carlin0: ho installato samba ma non cambia nulla
<paul65> Carlin0: non riesco atrovare indirzzo IP del nas ho un indirizzo MAC che è scritto sopra il device ..
<gigirock> paul65:se vai in nautilus in rete tu non vedi niente ?
<Carlin0> non basta installarlo va configurato
<paul65> gigirock: ho kde quindi dolpihn ma nulla
<paul65> Carlin0: credo di si
<paul65> il problema è come ?
<gigirock> paul65:ma che nas ?
<paul65> gigirock: https://www.amazon.it/Nilox-16NXNS1B00001-NAS-HardDisk/dp/B004APANIA questo
<paul65> è abbastanza datato ma in casa faceva il suo lavoro
<gigirock> paul65:ma da quando hai installato ubuntu hai cambiato qualche configurazione nel modem e nel nas ?
<paul65> no assolutamente
<gigirock> paul65: che versione avevi prima di ubuntu ?
<paul65> rima avevo mint tessa
<gigirock> paul65:ok un attimo
<paul65> gigirock: sono entrato nel router e lo vede https://imgur.com/ULtvIFJ
<gigirock> paul65:ma tu sai quale e' il tuo ip ?
<paul65> gigirock: del mio desktop ?si
<paul65> lo scrivo?
<paul65> gigirock: chiedo scusa .... ho risolto ...
<gigirock> paul65: apri terminale e fai ip addr | nc termbin.com 9999 e pasta qui il link
<paul65> purtroppo non avevo mai usato doplhin fino a ieri e non mi ero accorto della barra indirizzi, con Nautilus era diverso ...
<paul65> ho messo indirizzo IP e sono entrato ... vi prego di scusarmi per il traffico
<paul65> gigirock: grz
<paul65> :)
<gigirock> paul65:lol va bene se tutto funziona meglio per te
<paul65> gigirock: si certo grz cmq ... KDE non mi è ancora molto familiare
<Andre> Come posso risolvere due problemi che mi sono venuti fuori al riavvio dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento delle componenti base?
<Andre> -non si sente più l'audio in nessuna applica o suono di sistema
<Andre> -mi è scomparsa l'icona e non riesco più a raggiungere le impostazioni
<guest81> salve ho un macbook 2.1 A1181 posso installare ubuntu quale
<guest81> ???
<guest81> quale  e compatibile
<guest81> ???
<Guest73960> Buonasera qualcuno può aiutarmi ad installare Ubuntu 19.10 ? ho provato tante volte ma al termine dell'installazione il sistema mi da errore. grazie
<guest81> salve ho un macbook 2.1 A1181 posso installare ubuntu quale
<Mr_Pan> guest81> quanta ram  ?  sei passato di qua anche ieri ...
<guest81> si ma volevo capire se posso mettere
<guest81> questo e un altro pc
<Mr_Pan> guest81> quanta ram  ?
<guest81> 4
<Mr_Pan> ok 4 gb di ram Core 2 DUO versione TXXX?
<guest81> si
<Mr_Pan> comunque ti direi Xubuntu
<Mr_Pan> 64 bit
<guest81> ma da usb o dvd
<guest81> come lo booto
<Mr_Pan> guest81> crei una usb e fai boot da li
<Mr_Pan> !usb
<ubot-it> Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<Mr_Pan> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<guest81> distro va bene le kubuntu ??
<Michele01> Buonasera ho un amd Athlon 64 dual core 4850e 2500 mhz ma non riesco ad installare ubunt. Ho anche inviato la segnalazione, che uscita al termine dell'installazione,  agli sviluppatori
<Michele01> Qualcuno può darmi dei suggerimenti ?
<guest81> ???
<Mr_Pan> Michele01> che errore hai  ?
<Mr_Pan> Michele01> ho i messaggi privati bloccati
<Mr_Pan> scrivi qui per favore
<Michele01> Problem type crash
<Michele01> Errore 13 permesso negato proc/5420/anche in
<Michele01> Ed altro.....  Ci mette tanto tempo per installare tipo 3 ore ma dopo crash
<Mr_Pan> Michele01> 3 ore ... ci vogliono 30 minuti ...
<Michele01> E lo so che ci vogliono 30  minuti !
<Michele01> Provo a cambiare il disco fisso
<InnerPower> Ho problemi con la stampa e non trovo più l'opzione di scaling in Libreoffice -.-
<silvano> Ho Lubuntu LTS in Live , non mi funzionano i suoni di sistema...stesso problema con Xubuntu e Kubuntu...qualche aiuto?
<silvano> In Ubuntu LTS funzionavano ma sono dovuto passare a Lubuntu perche' piu' leggero
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-01
<guest81> salve ho un macbook 2.1 A1181 quale ubuntu posso installare praticamente mi serve un 64 che lavora in 32 bit
<guest81> esiste
<Mr_Pan> guest81> ma cosa scrivi  ?
<Mr_Pan> sono 3 giorni che entri chiendendo sempre la stessa cosa ...e hai avuto sempre risposte
<Mr_Pan> un 64 che lavora a 32 ...?!?!?!?!
<guest81> m serve solo per quello
<Mr_Pan> guest81> cosa ?
<guest81> installare un 64 su 32 bit
<guest81> la iso
<Mr_Pan> guest81> e cosa significa ?
<Mr_Pan> installa una versione a 32 bit se ti serve ...
<Mr_Pan> e se ne va..
<Mr_Pan> pfff..
<giuseppe37274> salve, ho comprato un portatile nuobo (lenovo s540), che ha un ssd in "modalità" RAID
<giuseppe37274> quando provo a fare una partizione con Ubuntu tramite pennetta usb durante l'installazione non riesco a rivelare l'ssd
<giuseppe37274> non sono molto ferrato, ma leggendo un po su web ho constatato che sia un problema della modalità dell'SSD
<giuseppe37274> e sulla eiki
<vitodoc> Se hai win 10 devi disattivare secure boot e fast boot
<giuseppe37274> già fatto
<giuseppe37274> io riesco ad entrare nella live dell'usb
<giuseppe37274> ma al momento di installarlo sul pc non rileva l'ssd
<giuseppe37274> non c'e un modo di far vedere l'ssd ad ubuntu nonostante sia in modalità "RAID"
<Mr_Pan> giuseppe probabilmente hai un ssd nvme per quello non lo rileva
<giuseppe37274> come faccio a controllare?
<vitodoc> controlla nel bios se c'è haic
<dixi> Buongiorno, sono nella sezione giusta per chiedere aiuto tecnico riguardante il non funzionamento del touchpad dopo ultimo aggiornamento a 19.10?
<giuseppe37274> si c'è, pero non è la modalità selezionata, cosa cambia dalla modalità raid
<giuseppe37274> c'è un modo per far leggere quell'ssd ad ubuntu senza cambiarle le impostazioni dell'ssd stesso (su cui gira windows)
<vitodoc> imposta haic
<giuseppe37274> posso chiedere cosa cambia tra le 2 modalità e come mai l'altra non viene letta (e soprattutto se impostando quella non ho problemi con windows)
<vitodoc> imposta e prima di installare avvia win e vedi se funziona
<giuseppe37274> ma cosa cambia tra le 2 modalità?
<dixi> buongiorno, qualcuno può aiutarmi a risolvere un problema con il touchpad dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento?
<vitodoc> dixi: buongiorno, spiega il problema, qui non abbiamo la sfera di cristallo :)
<dixi> Giusto, semplicemente non funziona più
<Carlin0> !vedisources | dixi
<ubot-it> dixi: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<dixi> https://termbin.com/uyhy
<Carlin0> dixi, probabilmente il problema nasce  dalle sorgenti software non ufficiali che hai aggiunto
<dixi> non sapevo di aver aggiunto sorgenti non ufficiali se non quelle richieste durante l'installazione, esiste un modo per corregere?
<Carlin0> !guideacaso
<ubot-it> Seguire delle guide trovate a casaccio nel web non è un bene per l'integrità di un sistema operativo Ubuntu/Linux , segui solo le guide del wiki ufficiale , inoltre quando dai il comando "sudo apt-add-repository" stai aggiungendo sorgenti software NON ufficiali al tuo sistema operativo , sorgenti che potrebbero dare seri problemi.
<Carlin0> !ppa-purge | dixi puoi porvare questo
<ubot-it> dixi puoi porvare questo: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<dixi> ok ho fatto qualche boiata di sicuro, installo da terminale?
<dixi> confido nella vostra pazienza ma non so come fare
<paposchiappo> Salve a tutti. Stavo tentando di installare UBUNTU versione 19-10 sul mio Lenovo T450 appena comprato, anche se ricondizionato.
<paposchiappo> appena finita la procedura di installazione mi compare una cascata di msg SQUASHFS error: unable to read. Cosa faccio?
<vampiro> giorno
<Guest93> mi servirebbe aiuto
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<vampiro_> io ho un vecchio pc acer travelmate 520 che versione di ubuntu posso istallarci sopra
<Carlin0> che cpu ha? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<vampiro_> 520 ram la scheda video non la so e la
<vampiro_> so solo la ram che e di 512
<Mr_Pan> vampiro_> buttalo
<Carlin0> 512 mb di ram non ci fai nulla
<vampiro_> e che essendo vecchissimo non si trovano quindi mi sa che dovro buttarlo grazie
<vampiro_> buona giornata
<vercingetorege> buongiorno avrei bisogno di installare xubuntu al posto di windows 10
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<vercingetorege> non so creare la chiavetta usb
<vercingetorege> ho formattato la chiavetta e poi?
<vitodoc> !etcher | vercingetorege
<ubot-it> vercingetorege: Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<groudon_> !hexchat
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'hexchat'
<groudon_> !etcher | hexchat
<ubot-it> hexchat: Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Carlin0> groudon_, problemi con hexchat ?
<groudon_> Carlin0, problemi con xchat
<Carlin0> xchat è un progetto abbandonato da anni
<vercingetorege> usato balena ma inserendo la chiavetta mi escono 3 file efi che il pc non legge
<Carlin0> vercingetorege, escono da dove ?
<vercingetorege> ho iserito la usb nel pc in cui devo fare l'installazione e mi legge una cartella nominata efi che il pc non legge
<Carlin0> vercingetorege, ma il pc supporta il boot da usb ?
<vercingetorege> sicuro non è vecchissimo "aspire 5250" forse devo riavviarlo col boot da usb?
<vercingetorege> tasti per il bios?
<Mr_Pan> vercingetorege> forse...
<Mr_Pan> i tasti per il bios sono diversi da produttore a produttore
<Mr_Pan> esc  f2 f...  prova
<Mr_Pan> canc
<Carlin0> vercingetorege, ovvio che devi avviarlo con boot da usb impostato nel bios
<Giu85> Buongiorno
<Giu85> ho installato da poco Xubuntu 18.04.2su un vecchio PC portatile Acer Aspire 5738
<Mr_Pan> Giu85> processore Ram ... decci info
<Mr_Pan> dacci..
<Mr_Pan> ok core2duo e se siamo fortunati 4 gb di ram
<Mr_Pan> Giu85> quindi hai fatto una scelta sensata con xubuntu (spero 64 bit...)
<Mr_Pan> Giu85> cosa vorresti sapere?
<Giu85> 32 bit
<Giu85> il pc è a 32 bit
<Mr_Pan> Giu85> ti ho chiesto processore sei sicuro sia 32 bit ?
<Giu85> E' la prima volta che installo ubuntu
<Giu85> non sono ancora pratico
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Giu85> non mi ricordo la linea di comando per vedere le caratteristiche del PC
<Carlin0> Giu85, sei su xubuntu ora ?
<Giu85> SI
<Giu85> non da questo PC
<Giu85> sto lavorando in parallelo
<Carlin0> apri un temrinale e incolla dentr il seguente comando
<Giu85> yes
<Carlin0> entra da quel pc ....
<Giu85> si
<Giu85> Qual'è la riga di comando?
<Carlin0> entra da quel pc ....
<Carlin0> qui in chat
<giu85_2> entrato
<Carlin0> giu85_2, sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> giu85_2, incolla qui il link che esce
<giu85_2> ho incollato la prima parte e mi sono uscite tutte le caratteristiche del HW
<giu85_2> pci Intel 32 bit
<Carlin0> vabbè se ci segui ti aiutiamo se no non so che dirti
<groudon_> come posso sapere quall tipo di gnome utilizzo? è gnome wayland o classic?
<giu85_2> non sono riuscito ad incollare la stringa
<giu85_2> ci sto riprovando
<giu85_2> https://termbin.com/wand
<Mr_Pan> come immaginavo cpu a 64 bit
<giu85_2> hai ragione, ho sbagliato
<giu85_2> mi conviene dunque reinstallare un OS a 64?
<Carlin0> groudon_, che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<Mr_Pan> giu85_2> si ti conviene usare la versione 64 bit di xubuntu
<giu85_2> al momento ho installato xubuntu 18.04.2 a 32bit
<giu85_2> reinstallo
<giu85_2> ok
<Mr_Pan> giu85_2> visto hai appena installato
<groudon_> Carlin0, 19.10
<giu85_2> ok
<Mr_Pan> ti conviene sbracare tutto e reinstallare con la versione 64 bit
<giu85_2> ok, grazie
<Carlin0> groudon_, sicuramente wayland
<groudon_> Carlin0, c'è una commanda in terminal per verificare questo?
<giu85_2> Scusate, una domanda: avevo installato xubuntu perché avevo letto che era meglio su un 32 bit
<giu85_2> ma ora che ho scoperto di avere un 64, come faccio a sapere quale versione ubuntu è meglio installare
<giu85_2> ?
<Mr_Pan> gima tu hai un processore 64 bit...
<Mr_Pan> usa xubuntu
<Mr_Pan> il processore non é un missile
<Mr_Pan> hai 4 gb di ram
<Carlin0> giu85_2, xubuntu 64 bit 18.04
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0> detto giá 3 volte...
<giu85_2> OK a posto! Grazie, scusate :-)
<Carlin0> groudon_,  echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<groudon_> Carlin0, è x11
<Carlin0> strano dicono che dalla 19.04 in poi il default era wayland
<Paolo2345> ciao a tutti
<groudon_> è, ma il sistema sarebbe più veloce con wayland?
<Mr_Pan> Paolo2345> ciao
<groudon_> ciao
<Paolo2345> avrei un problema in avvio con ubuntu, qualcuno mi puo' aiutare, le guide sul sito non danno risultati
<Carlin0> groudon_, non ne ho idea , non uso gnome
<Mr_Pan> Paolo2345> fai la tua domanda...
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Paolo2345
<ubot-it> Paolo2345: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<groudon_> Carlin0, che ussi?
<Carlin0> XFCE/LXDE
<Paolo2345> durante installazione mi chiede user = alfa pwd= alfa al riavvio mi chiede pwd per alfa e alfa non và bene
<Paolo2345> guardo quida reimposto pwd per user alfa = 12345
<Paolo2345> riavvio mi chiede pwd 12345 non và bene
<Carlin0> Paolo2345, hai resettato la pass da recovery mode ?
<Paolo2345> si
<Paolo2345> durissima?
<Carlin0> stranissimo più che altro
<Carlin0> e non ha dato errori surante la procedura di reset ?
<Paolo2345> e lo so stavo danto una possibilità a linux e l'inizio non è promettente
<Paolo2345> no
<Paolo2345> ho
<Paolo2345> unica cosa ho spuntato casella di non chiedermi la pwd all'avvio
<Paolo2345> lui me la chiede lo stesso
<Carlin0> e come hai fatto senza pass a levare la spunta ?
<Paolo2345> durante i passaggi dell'installazione
<Paolo2345> ubuntu 19.10
<Carlin0> strano boh , non saprei che dire
<Paolo2345> provo kubunto magari ho maggior fortuna
<Carlin0> no prova la 18.04 piuttosto
<Paolo2345> lts
<Carlin0> esatto
<Paolo2345> ok, non ci avevo pensato
<Carlin0> !lts
<ubot-it> Se sei nuovo del mondo Ubuntu ti consigliamo di installare una release LTS (Long Term Support) che ha una durata del supporto di ben 5 anni rispetto agli altri rilasci che hanno un supporto limitato a soli 9 mesi , per ulteriori informazioni consulta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<Paolo2345> si sono nuovissimo
<Carlin0> Paolo2345, che cpu ha il pc ? quanta ram ?
<Paolo2345> intel non so pi che proc, 16 ram
<Paolo2345> uefi bios
<Carlin0> intel ce ne sono parecchi ... cmq vabbè
<Paolo2345> abbastanza moderno
<Paolo2345> asp vado a vedere
<Paolo2345> i5 - 7600
<Paolo2345> provo lts e se non mi vedete più vuol dire che andata bene
<Carlin0> hai un bel pc , prova la 18.04
<Paolo2345> grazie comunque delle risposte
<Carlin0> di nulla
<Paolo2345> ciao a tutti
<giu85_2> Grazie a tutti. Alla prossima.
<Federico> Ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di un aiuto per risolvere un problema riguardante un IF statement. Posso chiedere qua?
<pi____> ho 18.04 aggiorno 1 19.10 ma con stupore schermo roversciato anche  da live su 2 pc.sono ritornato alla 18.04 aspettando la 20.04
<it-32> sera
<it-32> ragazzi ho un problema con ubuntu 16.04 non mi vede il disco esata come posso procedere?
<it-32> ragazzi ho un problema con ubuntu 16.04 non mi vede il disco esata come posso procedere?
<jimmi> buonasera, ho ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS, /dvd da un po' di tempo, non mi sono mai posto il problema pero' sul portatile non mi riconosce il cd/dvd. qualcuno mi sa dire come posso risolvere? grazie mille
<jimmi> oppure mi consigliate di aggiornare al 19.10, lo trovate molto migliorato?
<sardonico> intanto la 18.04 è arrivata alla release point 4
<sardonico> se il lettore non funziona è possibile che si tratti di un problema al lettore stesso
<jimmi> quando avevo windows funzionava, poi appena istallato ubuntu non andava da subito
<gigirock> jimmi:ma non funziona nel senso che non legge nessun disco ?
<jimmi> esatto
<gigirock> jimmi:mentre con windows tutti i dvd che hai provato vengono letti perfettamente ?
<jimmi> si funzionava con tutti, dvd e cd
<gigirock> jimmi:funzionava e' un verbo al passato , oggi quel lettore con widows legge i dvd ?
<sardonico> elettricamente funziona? si apre lo sportello?
<jimmi> adesso ho ubuntu solamete istallato
<jimmi> si se premo il pulsante si apre lo spertello, ma se metto un disco qualsiasi non nlegge niente
<gigirock> jimmi:un lettore dvd e' un device meccanico ottico puo' essere che dopo 10 anni di vita possa avere qualche problema... hai provato a pulire il lettore ?
<gigirock> ma poi jimmi nel 2020 che dvd devi leggere ?
<Zazz> Ciao
<gigirock> !ciao Zazz
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao Zazz'
<jimmi> no onestamente no, pero' quando ho istallato ubuntu c'erano altre cose che ho dovuto far riconoscere, adesso non ricordo bene cosa infatti mi avete dato supporto voi della chat
<jimmi> alcuni dvd o cd che ho, oppure se infatti volessi copiarli su un disco rigido o memora esterna, fa comodo averlo
<gigirock> jimmi:infatti ci ritorna strano che sia colpa di ubuntu il non funzionamento di una periferica come il lettore dvd
<Zazz> per avere supporto su gpg?
<gigirock> Zazz:fai la tua domanda se qualcuno sa la risposta....rispondera'
<jimmi> ok, ci sta anche ce non funzioni il lettore allora, pensavo magari vi era noto che invece succedeva altre volte ccon altri utenti e che magari il software non lo ricinoscesse
<Zazz> non riesco a verificare una signature..c è un wiki specifico ?
<gigirock> jimmi:poi potresti caricare su una chiavetta usb un altra versione di ubuntu e provare i lettore
<jimmi> intendi aggiornare il sistema ad un altra versione piu' recente, quale mi consigliate
<gigirock> Zazz:tu ricevi un file firmato e lo vuoi verificare ?
<Zazz> si..quello che scarico per l esattezza..per vedere se è integro prima di installarlo
<gigirock> jimmi:no intendo che prendi un altra versione di ubuntu e la metti su una chiave usb,,, non installi niente
<gigirock> Zazz:vuoi sapere come fare ? o hai un problema specifico ?
<Zazz> ho provato...vorrei sapere come fare..si grazie
<gigirock> Zazz:pero' controllare se e' integro il file non centra nulla con gpg
<Zazz> intendevo non modificato
<Zazz> originale
<Carlin0> jimmi, se il masterizzatore è sporco o rotto non risolvi nulla cambiando versione di ubuntu
<jimmi> ok, non sapevo.... non sono un grande informatico, quindi metto su chiave usb una versione di ubuntu, nel senso come quando prepari la chievetta per istallare ubuntu sul computer, pero' non lo istallo e opero dalla chiavetta? funziona cosi', ho non ho capito bene
<Carlin0> Zazz, quello è il md5sum
<gigirock> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#1-overview Zazz devi studiare questo
<Zazz> no la signature Pgp
<Zazz> come verifico un file scaricato con Pgp
<Zazz> Gpg
<gigirock> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#1-overview Zazz devi studiare questo (2)
<jimmi> se e' rotto non sono certo, so che ha smesso di funzionare quando misi ubuntu al posto di windows, e cosi' ho pensato che forse non lo riconosceva e andasse data qualche informazione al software, pero' non lo uso spesso e cosi' non ci ho perso tempo
<Carlin0> jimmi, quanti anni ha il pc ?
<gigirock> jimmi:fai la prova con un altra versione di ubuntu tu hai la 18 prova la 19, ma vedrai che e' un problema hardware
<Zazz> ah ok..dovrebbe essere scritto li
<gigirock> Zazz:in generale come si usa gpg in ubuntu... e' scritto in quella guida poi il problema specifico... e' un problema specifico
<jimmi> ehhhhh.... e' sul vecchio, e' un dell latitude A4300, molto indietro, pero' lo uso poco il pc onestamente e per ora mi basta finche' va avanti
<Zazz> non so come si usa gpg per verificare la firma di un file..credo sia scritto li da una rapida occhiata
<Carlin0> jimmi, come minimo è sporco
<gigirock> jimmi:e4300 al max ,
<jimmi> scusa E4300
<gigirock> jimmi:quel pc ha 20 anni
<jimmi> sono daccordo
<gigirock> jimmi:il pezzo di ricambio e' sui 20 dollari
<jimmi> ok, provero' a pulirlo o verificare il lettore, o cambiarlo, e poi valutare anche la versione 19 magari,
<jimmi> solo un ultima domanda prima di salutarvi , se aggiorno da 18 a versione 19 perdo i dati in memoria?
<gigirock> jimmi:fai un backup prima direi di no, esiste anche la maniera di 'avanzare' di versione ma non ti conviene
<gigirock> jimmi:*se fai un backup prima direi di no, esiste anche la maniera di 'avanzare' di versione ma non ti conviene
<jimmi> ok, ricevuto! Grazie mille a tutti, siete sempre disponibili e di aiuto, complimenti a tutto
<jimmi> a tutta la chat. Grazie
<Carlin0> ma secondo me non ti conviene aggiornare , la 18.04 è molto più stabile
<jimmi> ok allora se e' meglio lascio quella che ho, grazie del suggerimento
<aaaa> ciao in ubuntu studio ho messo chrome per collegarmi con l'azienda dove lavoro, in partenza a primo collegamento dovrebbe installarmi il pulse secure , ma mi ritorna un errore di pagina non trovata e segnala che ha tentato l'accesso su un .cgi , suggerimenti?
<Marconando> Si può installare su un vecchio tablet?
<Carminedistazio> Ciao
<Carminedistazio> Chi mi aiuta
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-02
<root992> salve a tutti
<root992> ho un problema con ubuntu 18.04 e la mia stampante multifunzione canon tr4550 in quanto la stampa funziona senza problemi ma con lo scanner sto impazzendo per farlo andare con simple scan
<root992> mi sapere dare qualche suggerimento per risolvere? ^^
<bbanner_term> sudo apt install gstreamer
<cynogen> Salve
<cynogen> Vorrei aiuto
<Carlin0> !aiuto | cynogen
<ubot-it> cynogen: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Carlone> Salve. E' possibile creare una usb live di Ubuntu Mate per un Lenovo Ideapad 64bit che ha Windows 10 e bios UEFI, utilizzando per scaricare i relativi file dal mio iMac? oppure devo farla direttamente dal PC (problemi di spazio). grazie
<gigirock> Carlone:che mix ! si comunque scarica la ubu mate iso poi usi balena etchet su imac e fai una chiavetta che dovrebbe avviare su win bios uefi
<gigirock> Carlone:perche' non usi win per creare la chiavetta ?
<gigirock> Carlone:ma ideapad e' un pad o un pc ?
<Carlone> è un tablet PC
<Carlone> ha una memoria di soli 32GB tutta utilizzata da windows e dai suoi aggiornamenti
<Carlone> scusate devo lasciare, riproverò in un altro momento
<ubuntulove> Ciao a tutti!
<ubuntulove> Utilizzo Xubuntu, quindi file manager Thunar e vorrei aggiungere il comando stampa al menu contestuale che appare cliccando sul tasto destro.
<ubuntulove> Ho provato facendo: file>modifica>imposta azioni personalizzate ---- Da quì mi sono creato l'azione stampa.
<ubuntulove> Fin quì tutto bene, funziona.
<ubuntulove> Il problema è che quando apro il menù con il tasto destro e clicco su stampa, non mi appare la finestra per configurare la stampa, ma parte direttamente la stampante, magari con la configurazione adatta al caso specifico.
<ubuntulove> Qualcuno riuscirebbe a darmi una soluzione?
<ubuntulove> Grazie in anticipo
<Mr_Pan> ubuntulove> che io sappia il comando é diretto
<ubuntulove> Ok, ma c'è un modo per stampare un file da Thunar passando per la configurazione della stampa?
<ubuntulove> Altrimenti mi tocca aprire un immagine alla volta con un programma tipo gimp e stamparle singolarmente.
<ubuntulove> Ristretto non stamapa.
<ubuntulove> stampa
<marcolino> salve avrei un problema con una pagina web
<marcolino> mi da sempre quest'errore quando entro
<marcolino> PR_END_OF_FILE_ERROR
<marcolino> potete aiutarmi a risolverlo?
<Mr_Pan> ubuntulove> gthumb come visualizzatore
<Mr_Pan> !info gthumb
<ubot-it> gthumb (source: gthumb): image viewer and browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.6.2-4 (disco), package size 861 kB, installed size 3487 kB
<Carlin0> !chat | marcolino
<ubot-it> marcolino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcolino> scusate è da poco che uso linux
<marcolino> non ho capito dove devo andare
<Mr_Pan> ubot-it> fspot
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'fspot'
<Mr_Pan> !info fspot
<ubot-it> Package fspot does not exist in disco
<Mr_Pan> !info f-spot
<ubot-it> Package f-spot does not exist in disco
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> ubuntulove> prova gthumb stampa anche
<Mr_Pan> marcolino scrivi
<Mr_Pan>  /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> leva lo spazio
<Palacio90> ragazzi una domanda..ho scaricato da sito l iso di ubunto ma avviandolo tramite virtual machine durante l installazione o dopo essersi avviato in modalita prova rimane bloccato..sapreste dirmi qualcosa?
<clementefnc> Buonasera a tutti. Avrei un problema con ubuntu server e non riesco a trovare una soluzione ma non ho alcuna voglia di reinstallare l'intero SO, qualcuno sarebbe disponibile ad aiutarmi un secondo perfavore? Si tratta di un problema di rete
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | clementefnc
<ubot-it> clementefnc: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<clementefnc> In particolare riesco a connettermici via ssh però risulta completamente assente la connettività verso internet. non riesco a spiegarmi il perchè. In particolare lo stato attuale della tabella di routing è questo https://pastebin.com/S297mbB7
<clementefnc> non è un problema di DNS apparentemente perchè non riesco a pingare neppure ip esterni; riesco invece a pingare ip interni alla rete. Il fatto è che pare abbia smesso di funzionare all'improvviso e non so spiegarmelo perchè tutti gli altri dispositivi che ho in rete funzionano perfettamente e non mi sembra di aver toccato cose. Se servono ulteriori info ovviamente posso reperirle al volo. grazie mille in anticipo
<gigirock> clementefnc:controlla che non sia attivo ipv6
<clementefnc> gigirock: una dritta su come farlo? scusa la nabbagine
<gigirock> clementefnc:che versione ?
<clementefnc> gigirock: ubuntu server 18.04.4
<gigirock> https://askubuntu.com/questions/440649/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-14-04 puoi seguire cosa dicono qui
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-03
<CateDB> Salve, ho installato (credo) Ubuntu Mate su VMware sul mio vecchi iMac, ma appena avviata, mi è apparso questo, cosa vuol dire? (non la traduzione, intendo cosa devo fare)
<CateDB> macchè, come faccio a postare uno screenshot?
<vitodoc> Non diamo supporto ad installazioni virtuali
<CateDB> grazie, era l'unico modo per poter fare una boot k ed instalarlo su un altro PC
<ales2> Salve, ho scaricato una versione di ubuntu ma non sono siucuro di averla verificata bene
<Guest94279> Buongiorno, ho un problema. stavo eseguendo l'avanzamento a ubuntu 19.10 ma è andata via la corrente. ora il pc si accende ma dopo la schermata totalmente viola che due 1 secondo, c'è la scritta problema e schermata nera. come posso risolvere ?
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino | Guest94279
<ubot-it> Guest94279: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Mr_Pan> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ModalitaDiRipristino | Guest94279
<Guest94279> vi ringrazio davvero tanto!
<eugenio_> ciao, stavo provando a lanciare il server x11vnc, ma ottengo questo errore: XOpenDisplay(":0") failed, qualcuno ha un suggerimento?
<Franc78> Buona sera a tutti
<Franc78> Avrei un problema, utilizzo Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64bit, risulta che ieri sera ho effettuato degli aggiornamenti che mi dava in automatico il programma di aggiornamenti, oggi accendendo il PC noto che non mi riconosce più la scheda audio, andando nel pannello sound non vede più nessuna scheda
<Franc78> da premettere che ho in un altro disco installato windows 10 ed ho provato ad avviarlo e li l'audio funziona
<Franc78> quindi si può escludere come problema hardware
<Franc78> qualcuno potrebbe darmi indicazioni su come risolvere il problema ? grazie
<xu-help48w> Buongiorno. Ho installato Xubuntu 18.04 su un notebook 32 bit.
<xu-help48w> utente esperto di linux)?
<Mr_Pan> xu-help48w> cosa ti serve  ?
<Franc78> Buona sera a tutti
<Franc78> Avrei un problema, utilizzo Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64bit, risulta che ieri sera ho effettuato degli aggiornamenti che mi dava in automatico il programma di aggiornamenti, oggi accendendo il PC noto che non mi riconosce più la scheda audio, andando nel pannello sound non vede più nessuna scheda
<Franc78> da premettere che ho in un altro disco installato windows 10 ed ho provato ad avviarlo e li l'audio funziona
<Franc78> da premettere che ho in un altro disco installato windows 10 ed ho provato ad avviarlo e li l'audio funziona
<Franc78> quindi si può escludere come problema hardware
<Franc78> qualcuno potrebbe darmi indicazioni su come risolvere il problema ? grazie
<Carlone> Salve. Ho avviato Ubuntu Mate live da usb sul mio ideapad (windows 10 uefi), ma siccome lo schermo si avvia in verticale, 800x1028, è già due volte che provo a metterlo 1028x800 orizzontale, (la prima volta l'ho ruotato e poi cambiata risoluzione) ma a quel punto diventa tutto nero e non posso che riavviarlo ( ma siccome non mi riconosce più la pw
<Carlone> di MS, mi tocca spingerlo in modalità provvisoria. Devo rassegnarmi e tenerlo verticale?
<Guest29358> Buonasera, avrei la necessità di aggiornare la mia versione 14.85 alla 19.xx. Sono nuovo, avrei bisogno di aiuto. Non so come si fa
<Guest29358> Grazie
<RetlawB> Buongiorno,
<RetlawB> se posso disturbarbi avrei un quesito da porvi, possiedo 3 webcam datate, con il prg Camorama funzionano con i vari programmi meet e Zoom no
<RetlawB> queste di seguito le webcam:
<RetlawB> 093a:2600 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Typhoon Easycam
<RetlawB> 0c45:60af Microdia VideoCAM Look  (Technaxx VP-1)
<RetlawB> 093a:262c Pixart Imaging, Inc. (PhilipsSPC230NC)
<RetlawB> credo che abbiano tutte più di 10 anni
<RetlawB> io sto usando Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<RetlawB> Posso recuperare qualcosa o butto?
<RetlawB> quando le collego trovo il file /dev/video0
<gigirock> RetlawB, se non ci sono i driver.... cerca nel dmesg cosa avviene quando carichi il sistema operativo
<gigirock> poi usa il programma cheese che dovrebbe essere molto standard su quei device
<RetlawB> mi domandavo perchè il prg Camorama invece funziona ( abassa risoluzione 320x240pixel)
<RetlawB> con cheese non funzionano
<gigirock> i programmi com meee e zoom sono molto windows oriented e non mi meraviglio se hanno problemi con linuix
<gigirock> esiste anche un programma sia per android che per ios che ti fa usare il cellulare come webcam del pc.... cerca con gugol mi pare lo sponsorizzava il solito aranzulla
<RetlawB> Ok grazie
<cuppls> Buonasera a tutti, sto avendo problemi con ubuntu mate
<cuppls> mi sparisce il menu, e mi appare una finestra di errore che recita 'fine inattesa di brisk menù'
<cuppls> se clicco col destro e faccio reset panel il menù riappare, però dopo 5 minuti appare di nuovo il messaggio di errore
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-04
<matteo9811> Ciao a tutti, vorrei chiedervi aiuto per un problema di ubuntu 19.04
<lea1> salve a tutti, ho altri problemi con lubuntu 18.04 :) Stavolta riguardo alla condivisione di file in rete. Ho seguito una guida dal forum, installato samba, nautilis, ma non mi compare nemmeno la voce condividi file su rete, nemmeno tra le priorità. Cosa non va?
<lea1> *nemmeno tra le proprietà
<lea1> sto seguendo adesso quest'altra guida https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=614354 ma aena devo modificare e salvare il file smb.conf mi dice impossibile aprire il file per la scrittura
<fabio_cc> !ciao | lea1
<ubot-it> lea1: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> lea1: ti consigliodi leggere https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba e https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/install-and-configure-samba#1-overview, in italiano c'è https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba ma purtroppo è ormai obsoleta perché non aggiornata
<lea1> grazie fabio, ma già le avevo lette e le avevo seguite ma nulla. Ma davvero così impossibile e complicato (per me) è creare una rete di condivisione? Capisco che vengo da windows, ma la voglia di imparare c'è, ma vedo tutto nero...nemmeno l'audio riesco a far partire. boh?
<Mr_Pan> lea1> il file smb.conf lo devi configurare  anteponendo sudo al comando ..
<lea1> mmh sto vedendo leggendo proprio adesso che samba non serve proprio proprio per condividere file, ma basta il plugin smbfs. Ma cmq avevo già installato quello.
<lea1> intendi questo comando? sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<lea1> che poi mi dice sudo: gedit: comando non trovato
<lea1> il fatto è questo, magari sto sbagliando strada, io voglio condividere file con un pc linux, uno window e telefono (e possibilmente stampante ma non necessariamente) tramite rete. niente cloud. Molti dicono che ci vuole samba, ora mi pare di capire che non è necessario. Il fatto sta che non ho nemmeno la voce condividi file con rete o simili premen
<lea1> do il tasto destro.
<Mr_Pan> lea1> sudo nano /etc....
<lea1> nelle aguida non mi parlava di questo comando. Dici di modificare il file da qui anzichè da file testo?
<lea1> ok in questa maniera sono riuscito a modificare il file...non sapevo, mi diceva di modificare in file di testo. Continuo, speriamo di non avere altri problemi.
<lea1> fatto tutto, penso di aver configurato adesso samba. Ma come si fa a condividere il file adesso? Continua a non esserci la voce condividi con il tasto destro
<Mr_Pan> a parte che secondo me ti converebbe riavviare tutto
<lea1> perchè?
<lea1> ah sì riavvire il pc, scusa avevo capito altro
<lea1> tipo ripristinare
<lea1> sì lo farò, cmq ho dato sudo pdbedit -L e mi da aggiunto l'utente, me ne da due credo di averne aggiunto un altro. Riavvio e ci sentiamo dopo.
<lea1> niente, ho riavviato ed è tutto come prima
<lea1> il gruppo di condivisione è stato creato ma nessuna voce condividi cartelle o simili
<fabry> ciao a tutti, lubundo 18.4 64 bit: ho un corso di inglese che gira su 32 bit, naturalmente non lo riesco ad intallare...posso farlo in qualche maniera ho devo rinunciare e buttarlo via? grazie
<fabry> ....o non ho
<Carlin0> fabry, premesso che non diamo supporto a software al di fuori de repo : che formato è questo corso da installare ?
<fabry> scusa sono nuovo cosa è repo? grazie
<fabry> cd rom
<Carlin0> i repository ufficiali del software usato da ubuntu
<Carlin0> !repo | fabry
<ubot-it> fabry: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<Carlin0> cd rom per windows ?
<fabry> si
<Carlin0> usalo su windows
<fabry> non lo ho piu
<fabry> e girava su xp 32
<fabry> devo rinunciarci?
<Carlin0> non è questione di 64 o 32 bit , è questione di programmi per windows o linux
<fabry> allora ci rinuncio...esiste qualche corso free che gira su lubundu? scusate la banalità delle domande
<fabry> di inglese
<Carlin0> nel web credo che qualcosa si trovi
<fabry> grazie
<lea1> ma almeno mi consigliate un'alternativa alla condivisione file tra pc in rete locale, visto che con samba e simili non se ne viene a capo nemmeno a pagare?
<Mr_Pan> lcreati una cartella condivisa formattata ntfs da qualche parte
<Mr_Pan> cosi ci entri con windows e anche con linux
<lea1> una cartella condivisa credo l'abbia già creata, possibile che sia questa? /run/user/1000/gvfs/smb-share:server=srv-samba,share=temp$
<lea1> se questa non lo è...come si crea una cartella condivisa formattata ntfs???
<Mr_Pan> lea1> su una partizione ntfs esistente ovviamente
<lea1> Allora la situazione è questa, la condivisione tra i due pc è andata in porto (vedo i documenti di uno nell'altro e viceversa) tranne che il problema, per comodità, rimane l'assenza della voce con tasto destro per condividere il file o cartella che sia. Riesco al momento ad ovviare trascinandolo nella cartella condivisa ma è antipatica come cosa
<lea1> non so se è chiaro
<Mr_Pan> lea1> con cartella condivisa su partizione ntfs  ?
<lea1> no su rete
<Mr_Pan> con samba ?
<lea1> sì
<Mr_Pan> lea1> ahh allora funge
<Mr_Pan> per avere il menu contestuale devi cercare qualche guida specifica per nautilus
<lea1> sisì, il problema è che devo trascinare la cartella
<lea1> volevo invece fare tutto con tasto destro...credo che il grosso è fatto, è solo una questione di comodità
<lea1> o tramite propietà
<lea1> Mr_Pan il fatto è trovare questa guida specifica, l'unica che trovo è questa https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=631465 ma viene risolto installando nautrilus share, cosa che io ovviamente avevo già fatto.
<gigirock> lea1: ciao , quale e' il problema oggi ?
<lea1> ciao! condivisione file tramite rete con samba, ma il grosso è fatto, è che non mi da la voce con il tasto destro "condividi cartella" nè nelle proprietà. Posso trascinare il file nella cartella condivisa, ma per comodità vorrei riuscire a farlo con il tasto destro del mouse
<Mr_Pan> !info nautilus-actions | lea1
<ubot-it> '| lea1' is not a valid distribution: bionic, disco, eoan, xenial
<Mr_Pan> !info nautilus-actions
<ubot-it> nautilus-actions (source: filemanager-actions): transitional package for FileManager-Actions. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4-2 (disco), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB
<Mr_Pan> lea1> vedi quel link che ti ho mandato .. strumento grafico per aggiornare e aggiungere azioni personalizzate a nautilus
<lea1> Grazie Mr_Pan ora ci do un'occhiata e ti dico. Penso faccia proprio al caso mio
<lea1> Mr_Pan non era un link, ma l'ho googolato ed ho installato da un sito recente sudo add-apt-repository ppa:daniel-marynicz/filemanager-actions e sudo add-apt-repository ppa:daniel-marynicz/filemanager-actions ma una volta aperto il file manager non ho trovato nulla (o non ci capito nulla io) che faceva al mio caso.
<lea1> il secondo era sudo apt install filemanager-actions-nautilus-extension
<Mr_Pan>  lea1 si trova nei repository ... perché installa ppa a caso    ?   poi vieni perché al prossimo major update non ti funziona niente ... uff
<lea1> ho letto link ed ho pensato ad altro. Scusa ma non sono pro quindi se magari mi dici il comando da mettere evitiamo fraintendimenti
<lea1> in ogni caso, poi formetterò tutto, sto cercando di impraticarmi con questo pc, per poi (se sarà fattibile tutto) passare all'altro che utilizzo per lavoro
<Luna> salve
<Mr_Pan> lea1> ok
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-05
<berny> buongiorno a tutti non conosco bene ubuntu sono sicuro che voi tutti ne sappiate molto piu di me. è possibbile installare ubuntu su chiavetta usb 64 gb 3.0. non intendo la versione live poiche non ho harddisk
<lee909> buongiorno, ho installato ubuntu 18.04.. stavo formattando una chiavetta e cambiato la partizione . Per errore  ho modificato quella del disco rigido (ho messo fat32 avviabile) e non mi ricordo quale devo reimpostare
<Mr_Pan> lee909> ma hai formattato   ?
<davide3241> Buongiorno, vi scrivo perché sto avendo dei problemi nell'istallare lubunto o una qualsiasi versione di linux, perché il computer un pò datato che sto cercando di riutilizzare non legge la pen-drive usb in fase di boot, ho cercato possibili soluzioni ma senza riscontro nel mio caso. come posso risolvere?
<davide3241> ah dimenticavo il computer è un HP compaq nx6325
<lee909> no
<Mr_Pan> davide3241> quanta ram  ?
<davide3241> 1024MB
<Mr_Pan> davide3241> quel laptop non fa boot da usb ...
<Mr_Pan> davide3241> 1 gb di ram non vai da nessuna parte ... la prima pagina internet con video foto (tipo repubblica.it) ti si inchioda tutto perché comincia a fare swap sul disco
<Mr_Pan> ti verranno i capelli grigi nell'attesa
<Mr_Pan> lee909> prima avevi ext3 o ext4 .... dipende da quello che hai scelto in fase di installazione
<Mr_Pan> a naso direi ext4 pero'non si sa mai ..
<davide3241> cosa intendi per ext3 o ext4 ?
<davide3241> Quando compare la selezione del dispositivo di boot mi fa scegliere anche USB HARD DISK
<davide3241> perché non dovrebbe funzionare da usb ?
<Mr_Pan> davide3241> ok allora hai un fw aggiornato che permette boot da usb
<Mr_Pan> davide3241> vcme hai creato la usb    ?
<Mr_Pan> davide3241> ext3 o 4 non era per te non ti chiami mica lee909
<Mr_Pan> davide3241> usa etcher per creare la usb
<Mr_Pan> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<davide3241> ho creato la chiavetta con unetbootin
<davide3241> con macOS
<Mr_Pan> davide3241> unetbootin é buggato
<Mr_Pan> davide3241> utilizza Etcher
<Mr_Pan> !ezcher
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ezcher'
<Mr_Pan> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<davide3241> ok adesso provo con etcher grazie
<Guest34577> Buongiorno, volevo chiedere aiuto per connettermi via ethernet con ubunt 19.19 su rete eolo.... grazie
<Mr_Pan> Guest34577>    ?
<Mr_Pan> Guest34577> non conosco eolo normalmente come fai  ?
<Guest49788> Salve
 * antonio_____ saluta #channel
<antonio_____> una domanda... posso installare ora ubuntu 20.04 beta e poi aggiornarlo sino alla release stabile del 23? ci sono controindicazioni rispetto all'installazione della iso del 23? grazie
<vitodoc> Se vuoi provare nulla di vieta di farlo, io 'l'ho installato ieri sul notebook
<antonio_____> ciao vitodoc , grazie per la risposta. In realtà non vorrei provarlo ma vorrei fare un'installazione che poi sarà quella definitiva. Sto sostituendo il mio HD con un  SSD e non vorrei aspettare il 23 per fare il tutto
<vitodoc> si ho capito.
<vitodoc> mantienilo aggiornato
<acquarica> perfetto.. grazie.. finalmente mi sono deciso ad abbandonare la 14.04... forse è passato abbastanza tempo per aggiornare xD
<vitodoc> mi sa..
 * acquarica quit ciao
<biondo> buona sera tutti
<Gian78> buona sera
<Gian78> qualcuno mi puo spiegare come faccio a vedere nella cartella video le anteprime
<Gian78> dei video
<Gian78> perchè cosi è più facile individuare il video interessato
<Gian78> grazie
<heolo14> raga ciao.. nella chat libera riesco ad accedere piùnon
<heolo14> *non riesco più ad accederetivo.. questo dopo aver fatto l'avanzamento mi sapete dire il mo
<heolo14> tivo**
<heolo14> ?
<Mr_Pan> heolo14> che ti piglia  ?
<Mr_Pan> entra in chat
<heolo14> provo
<Mr_Pan> vai
<heolo14> ok perfetto
